# *FATBIKE* Bilder Thread



## Kittie (31. Oktober 2012)

BILDER, BILDER, BILDER......

Ich leg dann mal los mit meinem Prachtstück


----------



## Tiborange (31. Oktober 2012)

.... da mach ich mit....

Pug mit Larrys






..erste Ausfahrt... da waren aber noch Point Bigfoots in 26"x3.00" drauf... 





und mein erster Trail... damals auch noch mit den Bigfoots (die Larrys hatten Lieferengpässe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

irgendwann muss ich mal so nen traktor fahren


----------



## aka (31. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns hats gestern eins in die Tageszeitung geschafft:


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2012)

fett


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2012)

das wars dann auch von mir in diesem thread.
das rad is ein sandman gobi. einer der ersten 5 prototypen und nicht meins, sondern ein testrad. gabel is eine german:A flame.
fährt sich in ordnung. im direkten vergleich zu nem ragley blue pig allerdings fast n bissl schaise. wird mit zunehmender schräglage träge.
das ganze rad wiegt etwas über 13kg und geht, wenn man sich an das fahrverhalten gewöhnt hat, sowohl berghoch, als auch bergrunter, wie die sau.


----------



## keks15 (31. Oktober 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>



sieht aus als würde das Bike hinter einem Baum stehen


----------



## BigJohn (31. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich Fett? Ich würde ja 3" als untere Grenze sehen, das Krampus hat ein Recht hier zu sein, wenn es denn will.

Könnte vielleicht auch ne Option sein:


----------



## Kittie (31. Oktober 2012)

Das beste Bild aller Zeiten


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2012)




----------



## black-panther (31. Oktober 2012)

Um kein Copyright zu verletzen, hier mal ein Link, den ich heute zufällig (und ohne dieses Unterforum zu kennen) entdeckt habe.
Stunning!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5390485666/in/set-72157625756163025


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havelland (31. Oktober 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1236423

Hier ist auch ein Dickes Ding. Bin zu doof das sichtbar zu machen.


----------



## mkberlin (31. Oktober 2012)

...nicht meine, aber ich finde das bild so coooool. außerdem steht rechts unten eine der referenzseiten zu dem thema - solltet ihr mal besuchen, wer es nicht kennt:


----------



## BigJohn (31. Oktober 2012)

Bin mal so frei:


----------



## Olafs (1. November 2012)

Kann mir alles gar nicht fett genug sein  Klasse das wir hier ein Unterforum bekommen haben, Danke!


----------



## antique (1. November 2012)

wirklich ein gelungenes Bild  Gut erlegter Bär


----------



## Kittie (1. November 2012)

Oben war der Anfang - So ist jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (2. November 2012)

Servus,
hier mal meins...


----------



## SirQuickly (2. November 2012)

...und noch ein paar:


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. November 2012)

Sehr geile Pics sind hier am Start! 


Vielleicht kann ein Mod den Thread oben anpinnen, um hier etwas Ordnung rein zu bringen? Schließlich schießen die Threads hier schon wie Pilze aus dem Boden.


----------



## chriiss (2. November 2012)

.


----------



## Kittie (2. November 2012)

Stell dir einfach vor, du steigst vom Rennrad direkt um auf Mountainbike. Da kommt dir alles schwerer, träger einfach wuchtiger vor. Bei den Fetten ist´s das gleiche x2. Dieses Gefühl hält aber nur bis zum nächsten Feldweg, Waldweg, Trail oder bis zur nächsten Abfahrt. Alles was nicht Straße ist, macht einfach nur Spaß! 

Mein subjektives Empfinden. Straße ist so...ok. Alles andere ist einfach nur ANDERS  aber dann auch wieder nicht so anders.
Es ist doch sehr schwer zu beschreiben und hängt sehr davon ab, wo man so ein Teil fährt.

Beispiel: Ich habe mal ein Freund auf dem Fahrradweg fahren lassen - Ergebnis: Die Aussage - Was für ein Schei**.
Der selbe Typ im Wald, war sowas von begeistert. 

Es ist einfach mehr Arbeit zu treten, klar. Steigungen können echt hart sein, sicher. Und der Rollwiderstand ist auf Asphalt mörderisch, na und?
ABER eine Tour von 60km im Wald wird ein Erlebnis, das du nicht wieder vergisst 

Auf die zweite Frage, antworte ich gerne: WO sollte man damit den nicht fahren können? Was damit nicht machen? Richtig: Alles ist machbar, solange man das Gewicht (ist nun mal mehr) akzeptiert.


----------



## Tiborange (2. November 2012)

...also ich fahr mit meinem zu ca.60% in der Stadt die ganz normalen Wege... mich störts nicht das man etwas (marginal) kräftiger in die Pedale treten muß...das ist aber auch extrem von dem verbauten Reifen abhängig... z.B. der Surly Nate, ein toller Reifen im Gelände, auf Asphalt für mich der Wadenkiller!... Im Vergleich dazu der Surly Larry, ein schöner Allroundreifen auf Asphalt wegen der durchgehenden Profilmitte sehr gut zu Fahren, im Gelände vollkommen unauffällig, ich fahr damit jedes Gelände...

...Das Bike lenkt sich nicht wirklich schwerer oder indirekter als ein "normales" MTB, es sei denn man übertreibt es mit dem Luft"unter"druck... dann fährt es sisch wie ein MTB mit zu wenig Luft auf den Reifen...

...ich fahre wirklich oft Touren mit meiner kleinen Tochter, entweder sitzt sie in einem Römer Kindersitz, oder ich ziehe nen Croozer hinter mir her... das geht problemlos, meine Übersetzung ist aber auch 46/19 mit der Alfine 8... also eh schon auf der leichten Seite...

...ein Fatbike ist halt auch nicht zum Heizen gedacht...das geht natürlich auch... ist halt nur etwas anstregender, dafür fahre ich jetzt aber auch an Orte wo man mit einem "normalen" MTB nicht mehr unbedingt weit kommt...z.B. Sandgruben, Steinbrüche, Strände und natürlich im Schnee...

...naja und bei mir kommt noch eine Art "Sicherheits"-Gefühl dazu... ich fühl mich auf schmalen Reifen, keine Ahnung warum" immer ein wenig wackelig, unsicher.... da kam so ein Bike wie gerufen... 

... drum steh ich mit Stolz geschwelter Brust da, und sage laut vernehmbar, "ICH BIN EIN FAT BIKER"...


----------



## Bumble (2. November 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Fat-Bike-Bildern werde ich wahnsinnig neugierig, wie sich so ein Bike fährt. Jetzt kann man die ja nicht an jeder Ecke probefahren, deshalb mal zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1) Kann einer der Fat_Bike-Eigner vielleicht mal versuchen zu beschreiben, wie sich so ein Fat-Bike im Vergleich zu einem normalen 26er fährt. Ich weiß, es gibt  nicht *das* 26er
> 
> 2) Wie alltagstauglich sind diese Bikes? Fahrt ihr nur die fetten oder werden die nur als Ausnahme bewegt und im Alltag fahrt ihr was "Normales"?



Kittie hat das schonmal super beschrieben, trotzdem auch von mir noch ein paar Kommentare zur Frage: Wie fährt sich sowas ?

Man benötigt einige Eingewöhnung um mit dem Fatbike klar zu kommen, erlebt dann aber etwas was sich schlecht beschreiben läßt und was mit nem "normalen" MTB nicht zu vergleichen ist. (ich rede von dem Einsatz als Trailbike auf Waldboden)

Genauso hart wie das Umgewöhnen ans Fatbike ist auch das zurückgewöhnen wieder aufs "normale" MTB. 

Die erste Fahrt auf meinem Liteville 301 nach 4 Monaten Fatbike werd ich so schnell nicht vergessen. 

Man gewöhnt sich so an die dicken Reifen des Fatbike, dass mir selbst der 2.5 Rain King am Vorderrad das Gefühl vermittelte mit dem Rennrad im Wald unterwegs zu sein. 




Tiborange schrieb:


> ......ein Fatbike ist halt auch nicht zum Heizen gedacht...das geht natürlich auch... ist halt nur etwas anstregender...



Je nachdem wie ruppig der Trail ist, läßt sich damit sogar ausgesprochen gut "heizen", irgendwann ab ner gewissen Anzahl Wurzeln/Steinen ist dann aber mal schluss und man nimmt automatisch das Tempo raus weil einem die Arme anschwellen.


----------



## BigJohn (2. November 2012)

Wäre bei deinem Streckenprofil nicht ein ein 3G Boa oder gar ein Street Hog das richtige? 











Die rollen sicher noch ne Ecke besser.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (3. November 2012)

Ein guter Freund mit seinem Moonlander auf Tour!







Mehr Bilder hier!

Wir planen gerade eine gemeinsame Fatbike-Tour 2013 !

es grüßt René


----------



## Kittie (3. November 2012)

Hi du,

Der Tune Sattel ist aber schon ein wenig übertrieben, oder?  

Aber nun mal schnell ne Frage: Wie schaffen es manche, das die Beulen in den Felgen so weit heraus schauen? Ich fand das schon immer etwas sonderbar, wie das bei normalem Luftdruck funktionieren soll.
Bis 1 Bar passiert bei mir nix. Um die 2 Bar kommen die Teile aus der Felge und schauen etwa so aus wie auf dem Bild. Ihr fahrt doch aber nicht mit 2 Bar durch die Gegend!?
Oder kommt das über die Zeit, das es immer weiter heraus kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (3. November 2012)

Schöne Bilder René 

Und im Flieger sollten die Windshields vorm Start geputzt werden 


Glaub ich muss auch mal nach dem Radl mit dicken Reifen gucken


----------



## Tiborange (3. November 2012)

für ein Alleycat-Race hatte ich mal die Kenda Flames 26"x3.00" montiert... und hab damit die Fixie/Kurier Fahrer geärgert, naja ich hate noch Ortskenntnisse und konnte dank der breiten Reifen auch einfach kürzere Wege fahren... aber im schweren Gelände sind mir so "Stollenfreie" Reifen einfach zu rutschig... und das Mantelwechseln auf den 80er Felgen macht mir auch nicht so viel Spaß das ich das je nach Fahrziel ändern wollte...


----------



## BigJohn (3. November 2012)

Das schreit nach einem zweiten LRS


----------



## Kittie (4. November 2012)

Schei**** sieht das Fett aus. Das Profil ist einfach noch mal ne ganz andere Hausnummer


----------



## BigJohn (4. November 2012)

Wobei man die Sinnhaftigkeit in unseren Breiten zumindest etwas anzweifeln darf  Bei solchen Rädern muss ich dann immer an Janosch und meine Kindheit denken. Ach wie schön ist Panama... äh Alaska. 

Wird Zeit, dass der Winter kommt. Wenn der Bart einfriert und der Umwerfer vor Schneelast nicht mehr schalten will, geht für mich die Saison erst richtig los.


----------



## Kittie (4. November 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass der Winter kommt. Wenn der Bart einfriert und der Umwerfer vor Schneelast nicht mehr schalten will, geht für mich die Saison erst richtig los.



Unbedingt 


EDIT sagt:  Gewicht wird überbewertet - 16kg bei meinem. Habe aber auch schon von 11kg Versionen gelesen


----------



## oppaunke (4. November 2012)

darf man nach dem Gewicht fragen?
Hab  nicht wirklich ne Vorstellung was so ein Bike wiegen mag.
13/14kg?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Tiborange (4. November 2012)

beim letzten Wiegen lag mein Pugsley (20") mit Römer-Kindersitzhalter am Sattelrohr und kompletter B&M Akkubeleuchtung 






18,4kg

ohne Flaschenhalter und Lampen und vorallem OHNE diesen "sackenschweren" Kindersitzhalter

16,1kg

Leichtgewichtfreaks kriegen da immer fast nen Herzkasper wenn sie das Gewicht sehen.... Aber ganz ehrlich ich bin 1,92m, und fast 100kg und keine Zierliche Statur... zu mir passts... und meine Cruiser wiegen meißt oberhalb der 20kg Marke... und das Bike fährt auch auf "Fetten" 80er Felgen mit 3.00" Bereifung und ist auch aus Stahl (St52/3)... in dem Fall waren es 26,3kg...






und knappe 28,0kg bei dem für meine Frau...


----------



## Bumble (4. November 2012)

Kittie schrieb:


>



Ganz ruhig Bumble, ganz ruhig, erstmal tief durchatmen, dann in aller Ruhe die 100mmFelge nach Hinten verpflanzen, dann kannste immer noch die Moonlander-Gabel, ne weitere 100mm Felge und den Bud 4.8 bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiborange (9. November 2012)

Thank God it's not Wednsday...


----------



## Kittie (10. November 2012)

Und da ist er....der Beweis, das es immer noch ein  wenig Fetter geht


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2012)

Wirkt sehr vertrauenerweckend mit den Kabelbindern. Zwei mal Marge = 130mm?


----------



## Tiborange (10. November 2012)

120mm Felgen gibts ja schon...


----------



## ArSt (11. November 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wirkt sehr vertrauenerweckend mit den Kabelbindern. Zwei mal Marge = 130mm?


 
Ich glaube, daß war nur ein Versuch, sind ja nicht eingespeicht und wer wird schon Reifen aufziehen vor dem Einspeichen?
Wenn man so etwas macht, sollten die Felgen schon kraftschlüssig miteinander verschraubt werden, und da stellt sich die Frage, geht das überhaupt und was sagen die Schläuche zu Schrauben und Muttern?
Bevor es die "fat tire bikes" und deren Felgen gab, hat man solche Aufbauten aber tatsächlich beim "iditarot trail race" in Alaska gesehen.

Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## Tiborange (11. November 2012)

...bei den Cruiser-Bauern ist das noch gang und gebe... gerade im Bereich der 28" Felgen wo es nix wirklich breites gibt, wird gerne mal 2-3 Felgen verschraubt und über Kreuz (Lateral) eingespeicht...
















und dann gibts auch noch Leute die verbauen 4-5 Felgenringe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (11. November 2012)

Hui, solche Aufbauten / Cruiser habe ich noch nicht gesehen! Wo nehmt Ihr dann eigentlich die Reifen her, gerade bei 28"?
Zu was ist die Lateralspeichung nötig? Bei Deinen Bildern oben sind die Felgen nur radial gespeicht, beim letzten tangential ohne Kreuzung. Ich habe das schon bei Deinem Pugsley bewundert, mich aber gefragt, zu was das nötig ist. Dadurch wird die Speichenlängenberechnung ja um einiges komplizierter.
Erklären kann ich mir das nur so: Die Schrägstellung der Speichen vom Nabenflansch, sollte ja nach innen und nicht nach außen gehen.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## Tiborange (11. November 2012)

Das "laterale" Speichen macht die Felge als ganzes "steifer"... beim BMX-Laufradbau haben wir das immer so gemacht... ich weiß nicht warum aber in Querrichtung hatte ich danach immer weniger "Achten" als mit einer normalen Speichung... das wäre bei den 80er Hohlkammerfelgen nicht wirklich notwendig...

...aber...

die 80er Felgen könnten mit den normalen Speichenlöchern und einer Alfine Nabe nicht mit offset eingespeicht werden da hier die nichtangetriebene Seite einen Speichenwinkel von 0° oder sogar einen negativen Wert hätte... ich hätte also 18 Löcher neu bohren müssen... und gebe offen zu das schien mir komplizierter als die Felge lateral einzuspeichen...

...zu den Cruiserbikes... die Felgen Beispiele sind noch aus der "Anfangszeit" als es noch keine breiten Felgen gab... da wurde auch mal radial oder normalgekreuzt eingespeicht... das hielt aber meißt nicht so lange... bei der Lateralen Einspeichung zieht man ja dann auch noch die Felgenringe "aneinander" so das man die Verschraubung auf 3-5 Schrauben veringern kann... Breite 28" gibts ja kaum ausser dem Big Apple von Schwalbe... und auf 80mm Breite Felgenringe reicht das gerade so aus... fürs Cruisen reichts aber dicke...

... ich hatte mal Crazy Bobs die ja auch 2.35" Breit sind auf 80er gezogen das sa dann so aus...


----------



## ArSt (11. November 2012)

Hallo Tiborange!

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Erörterung, ist hochinteressant für mich zu lesen!
Wie ich mir dachte, 0 bis negativer Speichenwinkel, daß darf nicht!
Herrliche Cruiser hast Du gebaut, der unterste gefällt mir besonders gut (bis auf das leere Tretlagergehäuse), die Öllampe vorne und Kerzenlampe hinten sind der Renner!

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## Tiborange (11. November 2012)

in das leere Tretlagergehäuse kommt demnächst mal ein "Suicide-Shifter" für eine Sachs 3Gang... der "Wolfgang" ist eine Dauerbaustelle die irgendwann in diesem Winter nach 2 Jahren "Basteln" mal fertig werden soll... einen alten Feststellbremshebel hab ich schon aufgetrieben.... der ist aber fast 80cm lang  ... das ist selbst für dieses Bike zuviel des guten...


----------



## ArSt (11. November 2012)

Alles klar! Hab gerade diese Seite dazu gefunden: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=50617&start=15
Etwas entfernt ähnliches habe ich auch mal gebastelt:






Ist aber nicht für die Gangschaltung, sondern für einen Walzendynamo!

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## Suicyclist (11. November 2012)

Noch im Aufbau und wegen Hausrenovierung momentan mal wieder in der Warteschleife; aber definitiv "FatAss":






Der gebrauchte Reifen (295er) kommt von 'nem Trike und die Felge (10X15") haben irgendwelche betrunkenen Mexikaner fÃ¼r Jeeps zusammengebraten. Hat mich neu 25,-â¬ gekostet.






Den Innenkranz habe ich mit Flex, Brechstange und Hammer entfernt. 74 LÃ¶cher gebohrt, BMX-LRS geplÃ¼ndert, Nabe gebaut und rollen tut's schonmal.
Der Rahmen ist erstmal Ptototypen-Rohbau zum Festlegen der noch fahrbaren Geometrie. Der spÃ¤tere Rahmen soll aus Alu-Rundrohren geschweiÃt werden.
Geschaltet und gebremst wird Ã¼ber eine rahmenfest montierte Schaltnabe, die auch gleichzeitig die KettenlÃ¤ngen minimiert und den Spurversatz egalisiert.
Sobald ich wieder zum Schrauben komme, mache ich mal 'nen separaten Aufbauthread auf. Aber erstmal das HÃ¤uschen...

Ach ja: Vorderrad wird ein 190er auf  6,25x17" Hinterradfelge (Magnesium) von 'nem Rennmotorrad.


----------



## ArSt (12. November 2012)

Das nenne ich mal "fat tire"! 
Praktisch, da braucht man keinen Ständer mehr - steht von alleine!
Sollte man eine Reifen- und Felgenbreitenbeschränkung nach oben auch festlegen? 

Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2012)

an die ganzen eigenbauer hier  respekt!


----------



## raumtraum (20. November 2012)

Hallo Fatbiker, mein "Gesellenstück" schaut so aus:













Damals noch als Singlespeed und mit Stahlgabel, hat sich bei wiederholter Fahrt doch der Wunsch nach einer Schaltung gezeigt. Das Fahrgefühl lässt sich nur mit einem Grinsen auf dem Gesicht erklären, so beobachte ich es zumindest bei allen die eine Probefahrt machen.

Grüße aus Berlin
Daniel


----------



## ONE78 (21. November 2012)

schönes ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. November 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> an die ganzen eigenbauer hier  respekt!



@ Tiborange und @ raumtraum


----------



## Tiborange (21. November 2012)

heute war bei uns noch mal schönes Wetter... also nix wie rauf aufs Bike und raus in den Wald und in die "halleschen Berge"... 



























das war schön....


----------



## Kittie (22. November 2012)

Und alles so schon Trocken...da bleibt die Kiste sauber 
Der Spacerturm wirkt leider immer noch etwas Verwirrend auf mich - ich hatte gehofft, mich daran zu gewöhnen.....


Wie eignet sich denn der Larry so als Hinterrad? Der Endo ist ja kaum zu gebrauchen, wenn´s nass wird oder auch nur ein wenig Steinig.


----------



## Tiborange (22. November 2012)

...ich hab nur 2 Monate gebraucht mich daran zu gewöhnen... 
...die Gabel hällt das aus... un mein Geschmack auch... 

Larry hinten find ich persönlich sehr angenehm... den Endomorph empfinde ich ebenfalls als komplett missglückt... ich hab aber das Gefühl das der Larry sehr empfindlich auf Änderungen des Luftdrucks reagiert... gestern bei 6°C und feuchtem Laub fühte ich mich ganz sicher, keine Rutscher etc. es sei denn ich hab sie provoziert, auf sandigen Waldwegen (da sind richtige Sandlöcher bei uns.... sozusagen Strand ohne Meer!) lief er super, auf dem trockenen Schotter Downhill lief er auch klasse... etwas mulmig wurde mir im Schlamm (nach den Photos ) da rutsche er etwas stärker gerne mal weg, da wäre ein Nate vielleicht besser gewesen, aber den möchte ich nicht auf dem Bike haben wenn ich erst noch 5km in die Heide radeln muß auf Asphalt....

...Wir warten jetzt alle auf den ersten Schnee...  dann haben wir den Wald und die Heide für uns allein ... ich will mindestens 20cm haben


----------



## He-Man (22. November 2012)

> ...Wir warten jetzt alle auf den ersten Schnee... dann haben wir den Wald und die Heide für uns allein ... ich will mindestens 20cm haben



Heere Hoffnungen - ich habe in den drei jahren, in denen ich in Halle gewohnt habe, insgesamt max. 20cm Schnee gesehen - nebeneinander


----------



## Tiborange (22. November 2012)

Ach die letzten zwei Jahre hat's ja auch geklappt... Ich drück uns die Daumen


----------



## Rommos (23. November 2012)

raumtraum schrieb:


> Hallo Fatbiker, mein "Gesellenstück" schaut so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Servus Daniel

ist schon eher "Meisterstück" 

Das ist echt genial was du so alles zauberst, Hut ab!!! (nur das grün der Naben find ich unpaassend zu den roten Teilen)

Gruß
Roman


----------



## raumtraum (23. November 2012)

Guten Morgen Roman,
mit der Farbkritik liegst Du ganz auf meiner Linie. Bestellt waren die Fatback Naben natürlich in rot, nur gab es urplötzlich keine mehr davon. Damals waren 170er Hinterradnaben noch ziemlich rar gesät, der Rahmen schon fertig und ich wollte fahren!
Aus der Not wurde eine Tugend, jetzt gibt es zu Rot und Grün auch noch Gold  und ein rastafarbenes Schaltwerk (...ich weiss...). Ich finde Rasta passt ganz gut zum Fatbike-Soul. Da werde ich wohl am International-Fatbike-Day ein aktuelles Foto machen müssen.
Schönen Tag!
Daniel


----------



## Tiborange (23. November 2012)

jupp das mußt du... !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (23. November 2012)

raumtraum schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Roman,
> mit der Farbkritik liegst Du ganz auf meiner Linie. Bestellt waren die Fatback Naben natürlich in rot, nur gab es urplötzlich keine mehr davon. Damals waren 170er Hinterradnaben noch ziemlich rar gesät, der Rahmen schon fertig und ich wollte fahren!
> Aus der Not wurde eine Tugend, jetzt gibt es zu Rot und Grün auch noch Gold  und ein rastafarbenes Schaltwerk (...ich weiss...). Ich finde Rasta passt ganz gut zum Fatbike-Soul. Da werde ich wohl am International-Fatbike-Day ein aktuelles Foto machen müssen.
> Schönen Tag!
> Daniel


 
Hi Daniel

es hat mich halt etwas verwundert (wenn man deine sonstigen Traumräder und Bildkompositionen sieht ) - aber hab so was in der Art als Grund dafür vermutet 

Dann müsste ja noch so einer rein 






Würd mich freuen, wenn du mal so einen von A-Z-Planungs-Rahmenanfertigungs-Aufbau-Thread machen würdest, egal was für ein Rad du da anfertigst 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## raumtraum (23. November 2012)

Roman, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Der RastaKing steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste. Es schmerzt nur ungemein King-Teile einfach nur wegen der Farbe zu tauschen...



Rommos schrieb:


> Würd mich freuen, wenn du mal so einen von A-Z-Planungs-Rahmenanfertigungs-Aufbau-Thread machen würdest, egal was für ein Rad du da anfertigst



Falls das Interesse hier etwas breiter ist mach ich das gern. Den Aufbau des Kinderrades für meinen Sohn hab ich dort dokumentiert, allerdings nicht den Rahmenbau:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Fy547MVSuo&feature=youtu.be

Geplant ist gerade ein schnelleres Rad mit dünnen Reifen, aber richtig Klasse wäre für so eine Doku natürlich ein Fatbike...hmm

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## ONE78 (23. November 2012)

sehr gut daniel,

tausend fragen dazu:
baust du die ti-rahmen selbst?
in berlin?
welche laufradgröße hat das kleine?
machst du auch auftragsarbeiten?
...
kann ich mir das mal live anschauen?

und welches rad du für die doku nimmst ist mir herzlich egal, ich mag fast alle radtypen


----------



## Rommos (23. November 2012)

Hi Daniel,

das Video ist genial, tolles Kinderbike - so einen Papa müsste man haben

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal zur Berliner Fahrradschau aufbrechen und einen Kurzurlaub damit verbinden....

Wie sieht das im März in Berlin mit Radfahren aus?

Wie schon vorher erwähnt, welches Rad du baust ist egal, sind eh alles Kunstwerke  und ich kann es nur fassungslos mit offenem Mund bewundern.

Gruß aus dem Süden
Roman


----------



## raumtraum (23. November 2012)

Hey ONE78, 


ONE78 schrieb:


> egal, ich mag fast alle radtypen


 Die Aussage kann ich nur unterstreichen! Weil ich gern welche baue (und schweiße) aber nicht alle besitzen muß mach ich das auch für andere.
Hinter Deinen Fahrrädern scheint doch Berlin hervorzuschauen? Gern kannst Du mich mal besuchen, bitte mit Voranmeldung - sitze nicht immer am Schweißgerät. 
Das "Kleine" ist übrigens mit 16" Rädern ausgestattet, damit für den Filius gerade noch etwas zu groß:-(

 @Roman: Die Fahrradschau ist nicht die schlechteste Veranstaltung dieser Art und Radfahren geht mit dem Fatbike doch bei jedem Wetter!

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Rommos (23. November 2012)

raumtraum schrieb:


> Hey ONE78,
> Die Aussage kann ich nur unterstreichen! Weil ich gern welche baue (und schweiße) aber nicht alle besitzen muß mach ich das auch für andere.
> Hinter Deinen Fahrrädern scheint doch Berlin hervorzuschauen? Gern kannst Du mich mal besuchen, bitte mit Voranmeldung - sitze nicht immer am Schweißgerät.
> Das "Kleine" ist übrigens mit 16" Rädern ausgestattet, damit für den Filius gerade noch etwas zu groß:-(
> ...


 
Hi,

geht mir ebenso, welches Fahrrad ist fast egal, Hauptsache Fahrrad 
fatbike hab ich leider (noch) keines - meine bessere Hälfte findet eh, dass ich schon zu viele Räder hab 

Mal schauen, wäre eine coole Sache so ein Berlinbesuch verbunden mit "schöne Räder anschauen"

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (23. November 2012)

@Daniel: auf das angebot komme ich gern zurück und ja bin auch aus berlin.

 @_Rommos_: ich kann die fahrradschau auch nur empfehlen, klein aber fein. und radfahren geht in berlin das ganze jahr über. also komm rum!


----------



## raumtraum (24. November 2012)

Ihr habt mich hier so verrückt gemacht dass ich das "Monster" endlich mal wieder gefahren bin - Danke Euch!



 




 

 



Schönes Wochenende!
Daniel


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. November 2012)

raumtraum schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Schönes Wochenende!





1A mit dem Schaltwerk


----------



## egon_mcsepp (24. November 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Schaltwerk? Das kenn ich garnicht...


----------



## ONE78 (24. November 2012)

*Fett!*


----------



## ArSt (24. November 2012)

egon_mcsepp schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Schaltwerk? Das kenn ich garnicht...


 
Ein Paul's! 
Ist ein älterer Klassiker.


----------



## Kittie (24. November 2012)

Was ne geile Karre... Aber ein Rasta Paul ist ja fast schon dekadent 
Was man dafuer in der Bucht bezahlt - da kaufen sich andere ganze Raeder fuer 
Einfach Geil!


----------



## He-Man (27. November 2012)

Je öfter ich die fat bikes anschaue, umso "normaler" erscheinen sie mir. Vor Jahren ging es mir bei den ersten 29ern genauso - mittlerweile finde ich nur noch dort die Proportionen stimmig und bei 26ern gar nicht mehr. Ich ahne schon, dass ich spätestens nächstes Jahr auch bei den fat bikes meinem Kaufreiz nachgeben muss


----------



## Kittie (30. November 2012)

Bei wem liegt schon Schnee? Und wichtiger noch - können wir Bilder sehen


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2012)

Also Schnee kann ich bieten, aber keine fetten Schluppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (30. November 2012)

Bei mir ists anders rum.....wolma tauschen?


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2012)

Können wir, aber ich rechne dann schon mit einer Zuzahlung von dir


----------



## Olafs (30. November 2012)

> Bei wem liegt schon Schnee? Und wichtiger noch - können wir Bilder sehen



...jajaja, drängel nicht  Morgen gehts auf den Feldberg - ist ja GFD - da liegt fett Schnee und ich kanns gar nicht erwarten - Bilder folgen dann!


----------



## Kittie (30. November 2012)

Ich bin in Gedanken bei dir, versprochen....ich wünsch einen schönen Fat-Bike-Day


----------



## Tiborange (30. November 2012)

....mir ist morgen egal ob Schnee liegt oder nicht!... ich fahr trotzdem...

...leider gabs bei uns Heute nur mal so 20Minuten Graupel... und der blieb nicht liegen...


----------



## CrossSepp (30. November 2012)

Bei uns liegt auch so ab 300 mtr.,aber werde morgen wohl eher an den Rhein fahren,da gibt es in F so ein schönes Kieswerk,das muß ich mal erkunden 
--------------------------------------------------------

Ergänzung 1.12: Was für ein Spaß heute,trotz Kälte! Bin am und im Rhein gefahren-Sand,Kies,Schlamm-unglaublich was mit dem Teil geht. Hat mir richtig gute Laune beschert die Ausfahrt heute. Bilder folgen...


----------



## raumtraum (2. Dezember 2012)

Kittie schrieb:


> Was ne geile Karre... Aber ein Rasta Paul ist ja fast schon dekadent
> Einfach Geil!



Hey, hier darf ich etwas Entmystifizierung einstreuen: Es handelt sich um ein Precision Billet Proshift MTS welches hier seinen Dienst tut - an einem leider nicht ganz standesgemäßen Shifter.





Schönen ersten Advent!
Daniel


----------



## Kittie (2. Dezember 2012)

Ahhh...das war erst nicht so richtig zu erkennen. Dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage: Einfach Geil


----------



## a.nienie (5. Dezember 2012)

http://fuzzyimages.tumblr.com/post/37124911262/the-rare-and-elusive-fat-bike-tree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waltavista (10. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns liegt Schnee


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Dezember 2012)

Verlockend!

Wo liegt "bei uns"?


----------



## SirQuickly (10. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Kittie (10. Dezember 2012)

Oohhh Ja.... schööön!


----------



## SirQuickly (10. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. Dezember 2012)

Es soll noch vor Weihnachten kommen. Kann es kaum noch abwarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich weiße Bikes sonst nicht abkann, aber dein zukünftiges On One mit den orangenen Schriftzügen ist wirklich äußerst lecker - wahrscheinlich, weil es eine starre Gabel hat und auch sonst so angenehm reduziert aufs Wesentliche ist!


----------



## raumtraum (11. Dezember 2012)

@Lotte.2000: Das wird ein Fest! 

Hat es denn einen asymmetrischen oder breiten Hinterbau?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd das On One auch sofort kaufen, wenn in 20" verfügbar!
Andererseits wäre wohl wirklich nur das Framekit interessant, aber auf Anfrage bei On One hat sich noch keiner gezuckt!


----------



## szamarmadar (13. Dezember 2012)

Gibts das irgendwo zu kaufen?...würde ich zu gern mal mit umhergurken...


----------



## martn (13. Dezember 2012)

ahoj!
am wochenende is mein necromancer fertich geworden und es fetzt!




Eichendorfsteig von all martn auf Flickr




Rockauer Aussicht bei Nacht von all martn auf Flickr




Raublomanzer von all martn auf Flickr

die blauen felgen kommen leider so gar nich zur geltung, 
an diversen details wird noch gefeilt...


----------



## Kittie (13. Dezember 2012)

Ihr seit doch die Dresdner, richtig? Willkommen, willkommen....

Bin endlich auch zu Bildern gekommen:


----------



## Kittie (13. Dezember 2012)

Sorry Doppelpost, prost.


----------



## SirQuickly (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich war auch wieder unterwegs...
Angenehme 16 Grad unter Null morgens-nachmittags dann -12.






Erste Seeüberquerung hat auch funktioniert...




Am Wochenende solls anfangen zu Tauen.Schade....


----------



## scapin76 (14. Dezember 2012)

Netzfund


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Dezember 2012)

Wieder geniale Bilder hier zu sehen!

Besonders die hochauflösenden Impressionen von Kittie und martn machen Lust auf Winter + Fatbike!

  @martn: Wie taugt dir dein Necromancer als SSP? Ich stelle mir das als extra Schippe Anstrengung vor.

Der Netzfund ist natürlich ein ganz alter Kalauer in der Fatbike-Gemeinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. Dezember 2012)

Damit fährt man dann im Sumpf?


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Dezember 2012)

Quelle.


----------



## Kittie (14. Dezember 2012)

Das hat auch was...irgendwie "organisch" das ganze Teil und schön aufgeräumt


----------



## BigJohn (14. Dezember 2012)

Cool, was is das denn für eins?


----------



## martn (14. Dezember 2012)

das dürfte ein salamandre sein. sehr schick, in der tat! http://www.salamandre-cycles.com

kittie, jo ich bin teil des dresdner karl ranseier raubelwalzerquintetts, bekannt aus funk und fernsehen, 
letztes jahr nur mit dicken vorderrädern... diesen winter starten wir richtig durch.

flowinflo: danke! ich fahr schon seit jahren singlespeed (lange zeit sogar ausschließlich), war mir also in etwa bewusst, worauf ich mich einlasse. es ist hart im schnee. momentan is 32:20 gekettet und ein 22er ritzel liegt bereit (spätestens wenn ich mit gepäck ins gebirge will, kommt das dran). das kleine blatt hab ich sicherheitshalber auch auf der kurbel gelassen. wenns gar nich geht, kommt ein kettenspanner dran und ich wechsel von hand zwischen den beiden kettenblättern.
aber ersma versuch ich, so klarzukommen, keine lust auf kettenschaltung im schnee (und für ne nabenschaltung war grad kein geld da),


----------



## littledevil (15. Dezember 2012)




----------



## SirQuickly (16. Dezember 2012)

Kleine Fattie-Runde

Pugsley - Mukluk - Krampus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2012)

littledevil schrieb:


>




Bin noch völlig planlos im Fatbike - Bereich.

Das ist doch ein Mukluk, oder?
Was ist der Unterschied zw. dem 2er und 3er Mukluk?

Tolles Teil!


----------



## Tiborange (17. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube der Unterschied ist das beim 2er das Rad eloxiert ist, beim 3er gepulvert(lackiert)... ansonsten sind wohl die Anbauteile die sich unterscheiden... so war es zumindest bis 2012...

... bei den 2013er Modellen mit dem Actenuator Dropouts (ich find die GEIL!)... erkenne ich den Unterschied aber auch nicht...die scheinen alle gepulvert zu sein... nur der Unterschied ob es eine 10fach Kasette oder eine 9fach Kasette ist...plus ein anderer Lenker und Kette...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (17. Dezember 2012)

martn, wirklich sehr tolle Fotos!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)

Tiborange schrieb:


> ich glaube der Unterschied ist das beim 2er das Rad eloxiert ist, beim 3er gepulvert(lackiert)... ansonsten sind wohl die Anbauteile die sich unterscheiden... so war es zumindest bis 2012...
> 
> ... bei den 2013er Modellen mit dem Actenuator Dropouts (ich find die GEIL!)... erkenne ich den Unterschied aber auch nicht...die scheinen alle gepulvert zu sein... nur der Unterschied ob es eine 10fach Kasette oder eine 9fach Kasette ist...plus ein anderer Lenker und Kette...



Danke dir! 

War die halbe Nacht wach und habe Fatbike-Videos geschaut. 
Überlege ob Pugsley oder Mukluk...

Nimmt man die gewohnte Oberrohrlänge beim Fatbike, so wie vom 26" oder 29" gewohnt?
Beim Mukluk wäre das ein "M" bei 1,80m Körpergröße..    

Sorry für OT, ich weiß *Bilder-Thread
*.


----------



## Kittie (17. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du beim Pugsley hängen bleibst (zb. weil Stahl!) dann passt die M bei 1,80cm genau.


----------



## CrossSepp (17. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt,bin 1,82 und Pug in M ist perfekt.Will mir aber noch ein Mukluk zulegen,daß dann aber definitiv in L.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2012)




----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2012)

yehudamoon.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2012)

martn schrieb:


> das dürfte ein salamandre sein. sehr schick, in der tat! http://www.salamandre-cycles.com


Ich glaube, ich bin (mal wieder) verliebt  Was ich mit meinem Französisch auf der Homepage noch identifizieren kann, klingt wirklich interessant.
Das nächste mal, wenn ich auf französischen Passen Gummi lass, muss ich wohl auch einen Abstecher nach Ardèche machen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2012)

Das wÃ¤re auch mein Favorit!!   So wie oben abgebildet....

Heute ein *persÃ¶nliches* Angebot bekommen.  
2012er Mukluk Rahmen-Kit in blau 485 â¬  (Quelle wird nicht verraten!!)
Blau liegt mir nicht ganz soooo.

Was meint die Gemeinde zum Angebot?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ein Fatty ist gelandet 






Album ->

es grüßt René


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Dezember 2012)

Oh lecker, da muss ich sofort schauen gehen! 


 @taunusteufel78: Was zum Teufel zögerst du noch?


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss dazu sagen, ich bevorzuge das Gelbe etwas weniger fettleibige:


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Dezember 2012)

Vor einer halben Stunde war ich auf deren Seite und habe die Bilder bestaunt und die Bikes sind wirklich eine Augenweide!

Weshalb genau sagt dir das Gelbe eher zu? 
Die Preise fÃ¼r die Rahmen sind mit 750â¬ aufwÃ¤rts gar nicht mal unbezahlbar.

  @Lotte.2000: Das Fatty ist sehr hÃ¼bsch und die Bilder machen Bock auf eine Probefahrt - sofort! Einzig die Gabel finde ich mit den Ecken nicht so passend zu den sonst geschwungenen Rohren. Da wÃ¼rde eine wie die des Moonlanders oder Salamandres besser passen. Sonst aber wirklich schick, besonders mit der puristischen 1x10 Schaltung!


----------



## Kittie (19. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch zum Dicken! Kleine Frage am Rande:
Steht auf den Reifen noch irgend ein Hersteller drauf? Es scheint so, als wenn On-One die Teile selbst produzieren lässt, weil ja sogar die Sternen im Gummi zu sehen sind.
 @taunusteufel78

Schau mal bei denen vorbei (http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=home) 
Die machen Set-Preise, die sich gewaschen haben  und 2% Skonto gibt es auch noch.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das wäre auch mein Favorit!!   So wie oben abgebildet....
> 
> Heute ein *persönliches* Angebot bekommen.
> 2012er Mukluk Rahmen-Kit in blau 485   (Quelle wird nicht verraten!!)
> ...



wenn er in zwei wochen im bikemarkt landet bekommst Du von mir max. 350 
mir liegt blau.


----------



## a.nienie (19. Dezember 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ein Fatty ist gelandet


aber hallo! viel spass mit dem monstertruck.


----------



## Tiborange (19. Dezember 2012)

die on one Reifen müßten auch von VeeRubber sein wie der Mission...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (19. Dezember 2012)

Heute hatte ich den ersten Platten am Pugsley...
Ventil am Schlauch eingerissen.Also ab ins Fatbikefachgeschäft und Ersatz geholt:


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2012)

Gebt doch nicht so viel Kohle für die völlig überteuerten Teile aus.

Bis 4.0 Reifenbreite reichen fette downhillschläuche vollkommen aus und sind qualitativ deutlich besser als die Surly Schläuche und je nach Modell sogar leichter.

z.b. die hier:







Hatte mit den Teilen noch keinen Platten, mit den surly öfter mal.


----------



## SirQuickly (19. Dezember 2012)

Ok.Das werd ich mal versuchen.Danke!
Ist der erste Platten in 3 Jahren mit dem Surly...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Kittie schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Dicken! Kleine Frage am Rande:
> Steht auf den Reifen noch irgend ein Hersteller drauf? Es scheint so, als wenn On-One die Teile selbst produzieren lässt, weil ja sogar die Sternen im Gummi zu sehen sind.
> @*taunusteufel78
> 
> ...



  Vielen Dank!! Die Preise sind ja super 

Heute kam erst ein kleines Tohuwabohu Jobtechnisch dazwischen, eben meldet die Frau "_Der Staubsauger ist durchgebrannt_"...
Und jetzt muss so´n Dyson-Geschoss her.. 
Mal sehen wann und was ich bestelle...



a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn er in zwei wochen im bikemarkt landet bekommst Du von mir max. 350
> mir liegt blau.



Den bringe ich dir dann sogar live vorbei, damit wir uns endlich mal kennenlernen! 
In Eppstein wollten wir uns doch schon mal treffen, wenn ich mich nicht irre!?


Ich lasse euch aber wissen* was *und *wann* ES was wird.
Eröffne dann aber einen neuen Fred, habe hier genug gespamt!! 

Schönen Abend allen..


----------



## Kittie (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich wurde heute gewarnt, das es zur Zeit leider einige Probleme mit dem Onlineshop gibt. Ich rate dir, vorher mal bei den Jungs an zurufen und nach zu fragen ob alles klar geht, wenn du was zum bestellen gefunden hast. Bei mir und dem Pugsley gab es damals keinerlei Probleme!


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Weshalb genau sagt dir das Gelbe eher zu?
> Die Preise für die Rahmen sind mit 750 aufwärts gar nicht mal unbezahlbar.


Ich finde die 5-Zöller für unsere Breitengrade etwas überflüssig; sprich das gelbe gefällt mir in so fern besser, dass ich es mir für mich eher vorstellen könnte. Ganz abgesehen davon find ich den Anti-John-Deere-Stil mit den grün eloxierten Teilen echt schön.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Dezember 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich finde die 5-Zöller für unsere Breitengrade etwas überflüssig; sprich das gelbe gefällt mir in so fern besser, dass ich es mir für mich eher vorstellen könnte.



Achso! Mit der Einstellung bist du nicht allein, wie mir scheint. 
Auch dieser Bolide berührt erst direkt am sehr speziellen Einsatzort den Boden... 






(Quelle)


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2012)

Jaja, der Salamander-Yann ist überzeugter Autoverweigerer  (auf dem Schild steht "Auf dem Fahrrad lebe ich/bin ich lebendig")

Aber das Rad is auch nur halbfertig


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Dezember 2012)

Oh je, das hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt. Dann macht das Huckepack-Prinzip natürlich Sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (20. Dezember 2012)

Aber wäre trotzdem absolut lässig mit so einem Gespann durch die Stadt zu einem Parkplatz (den üblicherweise Wanderer aufsuchen) zu radeln, 
um sich dann in die Natur zu stürzen (bodenschonend wegen Breitreifen mit wenig Luftdruck) 
Irgendwie sieht das aus wie so ein LKW mit Baustellfahrzeug auf dem angehängten Tieflader...

Gruß
Roman


----------



## SirQuickly (20. Dezember 2012)

Servus,
Schnee haben wir momentan keinen,aber Matsch:




Spass machts trotzdem


----------



## CrossSepp (20. Dezember 2012)

So,endlich mal ein Bild vom Fat Bike Day,am Rhein. More to come...


----------



## CrossSepp (20. Dezember 2012)




----------



## martn (21. Dezember 2012)

ich hab noch ne hand voll fotos von mittwoch. knappe 50km tour im erzgebirge...




BÃ¶hmerKlaus by all martn, on Flickr




HoverKlumpi by all martn, on Flickr




HoverMancer by all martn, on Flickr




LouÄnÃ¡ GipfelglÃ¼ck by all martn, on Flickr




Nebel by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## SirQuickly (22. Dezember 2012)

@_martn_: Deine Bilder sind genial...
 @Bumble:Heute meinen Surlyschlauch bezahlt..  11,50Euro.
So teuer ist der also nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (22. Dezember 2012)

Und wieder....Schneeeee 

Die Handschuhe hast du aber nur fürs Bild ausgezogen, oder


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2012)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Heute meinen Surlyschlauch bezahlt..  11,50Euro.
> So teuer ist der also nicht....



War nur ein Tipp mit den Downhillschläuchen, möchte keinen zwingen die zu nehmen 

Die Vorteile überwiegen aber halt nun mal, zumindest was meine Erfahrungen angeht

1. billiger
2. leichter
3. durchschlagsresistenter


----------



## BigJohn (22. Dezember 2012)

martn schrieb:


> HoverMancer by all martn, on Flickr


Ist das vorne eine 100mm Nabe? Falls ja, wie funktioniert das so?


----------



## Rake109 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte gestern verfrühte Weihnachten, heute Morgen noch die Bremshebel getauscht, 2-fach Kurbel und einen E-Type Umwerfer montiert. Die Schläuche hab ich durch Michelin-Latex ersetzt. Das geht sogar, allerdings sitzt der Reifen sehr locker ein Kompressor ist schon nötig.
Und heute Mittag erst mal eingesaut, was ist das geil einfach draufhalten und drüberwalzen.

























Bei dem pappig lehmigen Boden kamen aber sogar die 4" Walzen an ihre Grenzen


----------



## Lotte.2000 (22. Dezember 2012)

Gratulation, schönes  Rad! 

Ich hab heute die Schläuche raus gehauen und auf Tubles umgerüstet, ging sehr gut und war auf Anhieb dicht.
Jetzt geht es gleich nochmal raus spielen .

(die goldene Schrift vom Lenker geht super mit Nagellackentferner ab)


----------



## Kittie (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du ausführlich getestet hast, sag mal bitte bescheid, ob man einen Unterschied beim Fahren merkt, danke dir!


----------



## Rake109 (22. Dezember 2012)

Lotte, bei welcher Felgen-Reifen-Kombi hast du auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Und wie hast du das gemacht? Ghetto- Tubeless?


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2012)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Die Schläuche hab ich durch Michelin-Latex ersetzt. Das geht sogar, allerdings sitzt der Reifen sehr locker ein Kompressor ist schon nötig.



Du hast die ganz normalen Aircomp Latex 1,9-2,2 genommen ?






Sind ja nach dem aufpumpen hauchdünn die armen Teile


----------



## Rake109 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, genau die hab ich genommen. Gibt ja noch andere hauchdünne, extrem robuste Dinge, die aus Latex sind )


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2012)

Die sind aber nicht für so lange "Sitzungen" gedacht 

Werd ich aber auf jeden Fall mal testen, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (23. Dezember 2012)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Lotte, bei welcher Felgen-Reifen-Kombi hast du auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Und wie hast du das gemacht? Ghetto- Tubeless?



Ja die Gettho Variante mit einem 20" Schlauch (7C von Schwalbe). Hab aber noch mit einer Lage 2mm PE Schaumfolie unterfüttert. 
Aufpumpen ging mit einer einfachen Standpumpe.

Ich fahre die gleiche Kombination wie Du .


----------



## Rake109 (23. Dezember 2012)

Was meinst du mit PE-Schaumfolie, das Zeug zum Verpacken oder so wie der Estrichleger als Randfolie nimmt?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (23. Dezember 2012)

Hatte ich noch vom Laminat verlegen auf dem Dachboden.


----------



## Kittie (23. Dezember 2012)

Da hab ich mich in den Videos zum Thema immer schon gewundert.....wozu das Schaum Zeuch´s? Ich steh sicher mal wieder auf dem Schlauch....

Hhaa, Wortspiel....


----------



## Rake109 (23. Dezember 2012)

So Zeugs hab ich auch noch, cool


----------



## Lotte.2000 (23. Dezember 2012)

Na dann, rann an das Projekt! Viel Erfolg. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## martn (23. Dezember 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das vorne eine 100mm Nabe? Falls ja, wie funktioniert das so?



jo, das isn nabendynamo. funzt tadellos. beim laufradein- und ausbau muss man bisschen gucken und fädeln, um den reifen am bremssattel vorbeizukriegen, aber es geht.

kittie: ich hab recht kälteresistente extremitäten (solange ich in bewegung bin), das kann shconmal vorkommen, dass ich bei frost barhändig rumfahre,


----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2012)

Kittie schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich in den Videos zum Thema immer schon gewundert.....wozu das Schaum Zeuch´s? Ich steh sicher mal wieder auf dem Schlauch....


Das dient dazu, dass der Reifen satt im Bett sitzt. Bei Hohlkämmerern ist das wohl nicht nötig


----------



## RalphD. (25. Dezember 2012)

...da ich mich im "Bilder Thread" befinde, hier mein FATBIKE ( noch in den Händen von Peter Triebel/ RAD+TECHNIK/ Freiberg a.N.):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Dezember 2012)

Sehr nett,
sind das die Felgen aus der limited edition von surly?


----------



## RalphD. (25. Dezember 2012)

...kann sein, im Grunde bin ich über das "fahrstil" (Heft 7) auf die Fatbikes
gekommen. Durch die alternative Ausrichtung des Shops meines Vertrauens, konnte ich die passende Größe Probefahren - es war Saugeil! Jetzt bin ich selber dabei mich umfassender mit dem Thema (Teile etc.) zu befassen - daher auch die Freude, hier auf Gleichgesinnte gestoßen zu sein!


----------



## Felice13 (25. Dezember 2012)

Grüße aus Südtirol!


----------



## Jocki (26. Dezember 2012)

Schickes Rad, hast Du ein paar Infos zu den Schutzblechen?


----------



## Felice13 (26. Dezember 2012)

Sind von PDW. Nennen sich Dave's Mud shovel.
http://www.ridepdw.com/goods/fenders
 Meiner Meinung nach sind die Dinger super. Preis/Leistung passt absolut.
Sind leicht und easy in der Montage. Schützen gut und sehen echt fett aus.
Hab sie bei charliethebikemonger online bestellt.


----------



## martn (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab gestern mal ein bisschen Feinschliff betrieben...
Der Raublomanzer Full Suspension mit dem neuen BobrShox Triple Barrel MV (Massive Volume) Schnapsdämpfer und neuerlichen Farbakzentuierungen...



Raublomanzer FSMV by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2012)

Wem gehört denn das 9zero7 im Trial-Format?


----------



## Baxter75 (30. Dezember 2012)

das orangene links sieht ganz nett aus ..kannste evt davon auch noch mal nen foto posten ???


----------



## Lotte.2000 (1. Januar 2013)

Dem Robert seins .


----------



## martn (1. Januar 2013)

Ich hab seine WC-Ente bisher noch nich extra portraitiert, aber ich kann ihm mal bescheid sagen, dass es hier Nachfrage nach Bildern gibt, 

In der Zwischenzeit ein paar Bilder unserer Jahresabschlusstour am Sonntag. 14,5h vom Bahnhof in Zittau bis zum Bahnhof in Bad Schandau. Die Hälfte davon bei Dunkelheit. Mutmaßliche 85km Schnee, Eis, Schlamm, Fels, Dreck. Technisches Gelände. Wind und Dauerfrost. Völlige Erschöpfung.
Ein großartiger Tag!




Eisbrecher by all martn, on Flickr




Eis, Dreck & Steine by all martn, on Flickr




Bärenschmalz by all martn, on Flickr




Obacht, Eis zwischen den Stufen! by all martn, on Flickr




Schrabimmel und die Lausche I by all martn, on Flickr




Schrabimmel und die Lausche II by all martn, on Flickr




Sonne by all martn, on Flickr




Schrabimmel und die Lausche III by all martn, on Flickr




Spielkinder by all martn, on Flickr




Studenec by all martn, on Flickr




Das Karl Ranseier Raubelwalzerquintett Mk2 by all martn, on Flickr




Ruák by all martn, on Flickr




Schrabimmel und der Ruák by all martn, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/sets/72157632395536372/

Morgen backen wir mal wieder kleinere Brötchen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2013)




----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Januar 2013)

Sehr geile Bilder!


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Januar 2013)

Dieser Trail durch die Geröllschlucht schreit ja förmlich nach Fatbikes! 
Da will man doch sofort mitfahren - tolle Bilder!


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Januar 2013)

sehr schöne bilder 
is das 9Zero7 nen S rahmen ???


----------



## Rake109 (2. Januar 2013)

Heute mal ne kleine Nebel, -Singletrail-, Matsch-Tour gestartet. Die ist dann doch etwas länger geworden. 


















Das Ghetto Tubeless hat sich bewährt und hinterher sah das Bike dann so aus:


----------



## Tiborange (3. Januar 2013)

Das Bike ist zur Zeit nur Platzhalter... in mein Gabelprojekt passt noch keine 4.0er auf 80er Felge.... also werde ich mal schön weiter simulieren... in ein paar Monaten, gibts dann vielleicht sogar "reale" Ergebnisse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. Januar 2013)

Am besten du machst dich schon mal auf die Suche nach ner DUC32


----------



## Tiborange (3. Januar 2013)

...nööö ich baue lieber selber... ich will vorne eine 135mm Nabe einpassen... oder eine 110mm Nabe... ich muß nur die Problematik der Abstände der Standrohre ändern...


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Januar 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> sehr schöne bilder
> is das 9Zero7 nen S rahmen ???



mmppff, so nun auch mal angemeldet hier...naja

---

zu dem 9:zero:7 orangenen Fatbike, kann ich später mal noch Detailbilder posten und so, wenn es komplett fertig ist.

Ich hatte mich damals für eine Rahmengröße XS entschieden, durch meinen kurzen Oberkörper, und weil bei S mir das OR zu lang erschien.

das ist ein 2012er Alu Rahmen mit 135 mm hinten & offset
583er OR schien mir eben recht lang für mich (1,65m).
dafür ist das Sitzrohr mit 13" sehr kurz...
mittlerweile würde ich doch eher zur S tendieren.
die kleine Größe merkt man sonst beim Fahren überhaupt nicht, es ist leichter wendiger und beim unkontrollierten Abspringen im Schnee echt angenehm durch das tief gezogene OR.

einzig auf dem Trail bergab, muss ich mich etwas "klein machen" um den Lenker gut zu greifen, stehend mit Beinen durchgedrückt zum Abfedern ist der Lenker sehr tief.  naja und ne 435er Schnippiestütze brauch es auch bei XS, ist schon krass.
dafür schaut's witzig aus ;-)
Fahreigenschaften sind sonst vollkommen gut, nix auszusetzen. ist recht umgänglich:









den Rahmen kann man an sich empfehlen.

später mehr.


----------



## stuhli (3. Januar 2013)

Manual des Monats


----------



## RalphD. (4. Januar 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Heute mal ne kleine Nebel, -Singletrail-, Matsch-Tour gestartet. Die ist dann doch etwas länger geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...reicht dir das "Mini- Mud Board" vorne aus?


----------



## Rake109 (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo RalphD,

das Board ist etwas zu klein und der Winkel passt auch nicht ganz. Es hält schon einiges ab, aber nicht alles. Ich kriege demnächst ein richtiges Board


----------



## BigJohn (4. Januar 2013)

Netzfund:


----------



## Kittie (4. Januar 2013)

Ich mag farblich abgestimmte Räder....GEIL


----------



## CrossSepp (4. Januar 2013)

Superschönes Teil,absolut stimmig inkl.Trägern und der Farbe. Und die Gabel erinnert mich stark an mein seeliges Yo Eddy,auch gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (5. Januar 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> das orangene links sieht ganz nett aus ..kannste evt davon auch noch mal nen foto posten ???



auf die Schnelle ein paar schlechte Fotos,
ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie blauer BAshguard und gekürzte Bremsleitung fehlt noch...

ansonsten so erstmal final


























ist insgesammt nen mix aus etwas leichteren Komponenten und Dingen die Sinnvoll sind wie die Schnippiestütze.
Antrieb ist 2 mal 9 mit Kettenführungsröllchen für Trails und später BAshguard für BAumstämme ;-)
ansonsten RD v+h /100/135mm, Shimano, Avid, CrankBrothers, Kindshock, 2 mal Nate


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Januar 2013)

Die blaue VR-Fege hast du jüngst erst nachgerüstet?

Wirklich ein schönes Geschoss (mit Mut zur Farbe)!




Das gelbe Watson ist aber mal auch erster Güte!


----------



## raumtraum (5. Januar 2013)

Jetzt wird es wirklich kuschelig hier!

@wohnungsbauseriesiebzig: Wie breit ist der Nate auf Darryl in echt und in Millimetern?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Wbs_70 (5. Januar 2013)

ja das blaue VR ist erst kürzlich dazugekommen. dank der Hilfe von Light-Wolf Laufradbau hier.
mein Rolling DArryl VR mit 100mm DT Onyx Nabe ist jetzt auch wieder frei  und würde ich für 'n schmalen Taler raushauen - auch im Bundle mit  einem Surly Larry 3.8" Reifen.

der Nate in echt?

edit sagt, definitiv mehr - wenn der Hüsker Dü auf der Rolling Darryl 94mm Außenstolle hat, da hat der Nate ca. 98mm oder besser noch mehr.


----------



## RalphD. (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo Rake109,

welches Board wirds denn?


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Januar 2013)

is schon nen geiles bike ,was die farb kombi angeht is es geschmackssache .. ich persönlich finde ,wenn man es orange /schwarz gemacht hätte würde es stimmiger aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RalphD. (5. Januar 2013)

mein "Mukluk" ist seit 3 Tagen fertig umgebaut, leider steht die Jungfernfahrt noch immer aus - massive Bronchitis...sch****

Im Anhang ein kleines Bild aus meinem Kellerraum

wenn mal wieder die Sonne scheint, kommen bessere Bilder und die Teileliste...


----------



## Rake109 (5. Januar 2013)

Die PDW die Felice13 in einem Post vor ein paar Tagen empfohlen hat.


----------



## martn (5. Januar 2013)

während wbs am mittwoch aufm zollamt war, haben wir die gelegenheit genutzt, nochmal bisschen im schnee zu spielen, bevor der taut... (mittlerweile scheints da oben echt traurig auszuschauen)




Lugstein-Befahrung by all martn, on Flickr




Besides a Snake by all martn, on Flickr




Einerverfolgung by all martn, on Flickr




Pfützengraben by all martn, on Flickr




Ich muss mal eben meinen Fußschweiß ausgießen... by all martn, on Flickr




Pramenac by all martn, on Flickr




Trick 15 - Der halbfreie Frozen Wheelie by all martn, on Flickr




Hausherr by all martn, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/sets/72157632438554265/


----------



## Kittie (5. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn ich schon oft geschrieben habe....nix geht über Schnee....nur noch mehr Schneeeee 

Wir haben hier seit Wochen nur braune Suppe mit nass von oben


----------



## kolt siewerts (5. Januar 2013)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


>


Schönes Bike! 
Ist das Motiv des runden Aufklebers das, wofür ich es halte? 
Oder habe ich gerade Geheimnisse meines Unterbewusstseins preisgegeben?


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Januar 2013)

Wo ich gerade das zitierte Bild sehe...
Der Umwerferzug könnte noch etwas besser verlegt werden.
Da kämen noch ein paar Gramm zusammen! 
Mit mehr Reibung durch die dann engere Kurve wäre im Vergleich zur jetzigen S-Kurve jedenfalls nicht zu rechnen. 



Wbs_70 schrieb:


>


----------



## SirQuickly (5. Januar 2013)

@martn: Wieder ma geniale Bilder...


----------



## Wbs_70 (5. Januar 2013)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> Ist das Motiv des runden Aufklebers das, wofür ich es halte?
> Oder habe ich gerade Geheimnisse meines Unterbewusstseins preisgegeben?



k.A. wofür Du es hällst.
ich sehe ein paar wohlgeformte Hodensäcke...


----------



## CrossSepp (5. Januar 2013)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> k.A. wofür Du es hällst.
> ich sehe ein paar wohlgeformte Hodensäcke...



Na,schon ein bißchen ins WE gefeiert? 

Ich sehe nur einen Sack,einen wohlgeformten...


----------



## Wbs_70 (6. Januar 2013)

war heute mal im Matsch spielen:






Nate










läuft jetzt auch gut bergan die Karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (6. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil , die Farben passen super.
Was wiegt es jetzt nach der Diät ?

Es grüßt René


----------



## BigJohn (7. Januar 2013)




----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

geile bilder!

BigJohn: was ist das für eine fork?


----------



## kolt siewerts (7. Januar 2013)

Es ist wohl eine gepimpte Manitou Dorado...




http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...Only-Downhill-Fat-Bike-Fork,41617/bturman,109


----------



## Pitbull75 (7. Januar 2013)

Damit kann mann Spass haben. 



Hier mal das Bild von der Schwinge 





Gruß Kai


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2013)

evil


----------



## Kittie (7. Januar 2013)

Herrlich! Aber die falschen Reifen drauf.....hat er aber sicherlich schon geändert


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2013)

Kranker scheiss!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kolt siewerts (9. Januar 2013)

Netzfund, interessante Einspeichung!




Mehr dazu:
http://www.joshspice.com/2012/11/thats-so-90s.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Januar 2013)

Ich denke, dass diese Einspeichart den Rädern eine bessere Seitensteifigkeit gibt. Sehr hübsch!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (9. Januar 2013)

Einspeichart wie Rolf Dolomite oder jetzt Crank Brothers! Schicke Sache!
Gesamtgewicht des Bikes mit allem is mit 14Kg auch ok!

Bin gespannt, ob ich das Gewicht toppen kann...


----------



## RalphD. (9. Januar 2013)

Endlich hat's mit der Jungfernfahrt geklappt und ich konnte mich im "Dirty Race" Areal warm fahren. Gleichzeitig habe ich eine innige Beziehung zu meinem "Mukluk" aufgebaut - die Kiste macht einen Riesen Spaß!


----------



## kolt siewerts (9. Januar 2013)

RalphD. schrieb:


> Endlich hat's mit der Jungfernfahrt geklappt und ich konnte mich im "Dirty Race" Areal warm fahren. Gleichzeitig habe ich eine innige Beziehung zu meinem "Mukluk" aufgebaut - die Kiste macht einen Riesen Spaß!


Herrlisch! Glückwunsch zur Weiss-Grünen-Matschrakete! Ich freue mich auch schon auf meine...


----------



## RalphD. (9. Januar 2013)

Grüß Dich! Vorallem bin ich gespannt auf deine "upgrades" (Carver-Kohle-Gabel usw.)


----------



## martn (10. Januar 2013)

wir haben gestern mal geschaut, wieviele schneereste noch im erzgebirge rumliegen...




Who needs a packraft? by all martn, on Flickr




TÅi PÃ¡nÃº by all martn, on Flickr




Tiefschnee... by all martn, on Flickr




FlÃ¶haFlut by all martn, on Flickr




VodnÃ­ nÃ¡drÅ¾ FlÃ¡je by all martn, on Flickr

eyk hatte ausversehen das rad mit schmalem hinterrad dabei. dafÃ¼r mit schutzblechen und die waren gestern definitiv gold wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (10. Januar 2013)

Voll fett


----------



## kolt siewerts (10. Januar 2013)

martn schrieb:


> Vodní nádr Fláje by all martn, on Flickr


Alter Schwede, was für ein Foto!


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2013)

das photo am see ist ganz großes kino.

wie ist das eigentlich mit nur dickem vorderrrad? 
nur der halbe spass oder auch schon ganz lustig?


----------



## martn (11. Januar 2013)

danke!
das dicke vorderrad is in vielerlei hinsicht sehr lustig, aber sobald ernsthafter schnee zu befahren ist, braucht man eigentlich hinten mehr auflagefläche, weil da ja viel mehr last aufliegt. man eiert und schlingert dank dickem vorderrad nich mehr so rum wie mit nem normalen mtb, bricht aber hinten ein und wühlt. kein vergleich zu nem kompletten fatbike.


----------



## kolt siewerts (11. Januar 2013)

Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder. Ist zwar Werbung, aber ich find's schön 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vUEnquFQTI"]Sandman bike !!! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## CrossSepp (11. Januar 2013)

Klasse Filmchen,habe es gleich mal ins Unterforum weitergeleitet


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Januar 2013)

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs. 









Jetzt steht allerdings ne kleine Diät für´s Pugsley an.. Demnächst kommen ein paar leichtere Anbauteile ran.


----------



## martn (13. Januar 2013)

gestern gabs 12cm neuschnee zu befahren!




PrießnitzFall by all martn, on Flickr




Neuschnee by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## RalphD. (13. Januar 2013)

heute war ich auch unterwegs und habe 2 Trainingsrunden für das "Dirty Race"  (http://http://www.3komma8.de/content/events/dirty_race.html) absolviert. Teils festgefrorener Matsch und Schnee konnten meiner Karre nix anhaben. Das Fatbiken macht riesig Spaß!


----------



## RalphD. (13. Januar 2013)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder. Ist zwar Werbung, aber ich find's schön
> Sandman bike !!! - YouTube




Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Januar 2013)

schönes weißes Salsa da oben!
----
Fatbike und RAcing geht auch nicht schlecht. heute mal getestet und im Sommer wird damit der Mad East Marathon gefahren!


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2013)

Wie macht sich das 9zero7 eigentlich auf Trails? In manchen Ecken dieses Forum bekommt man ja den Eindruck, als wäre alles jenseits 430mm-Kettenstreben unfahrbar.


----------



## Wbs_70 (14. Januar 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das 9zero7 eigentlich auf Trails? In manchen Ecken dieses Forum bekommt man ja den Eindruck, als wäre alles jenseits 430mm-Kettenstreben unfahrbar.



mein Rahmen hat 467mm Kettenstrebe.
ich komme damit auf dem Trail vollkommen gut zurecht. keine Probleme.
sicherlich sind sie auch optisch lang, aber wir sind letztens mal unsere Freeridetrails mit den Fatbikes gefahren, welche ich im Sommer mit dem 180mm Fully fahre. mit dem 9:zero:7 waren die engen Kurven sicherlich etwas weniger schnippsig, aber bei schneller Fahrt auf Steinen oder Wurzeln war nichts zu vermissen an Agilität oder Kontrolle etc. pp.
kleine Kickersprünge und Vertrideeinlagen sind ebenso alles machbar damit.

also alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Januar 2013)

Ich poste das jetzt einfach mal hier, weil es einfach so beindruckend ist: http://www.bikepacking.net/forum/index.php/topic,309.0.html

Teaser:





Vielleicht kann ich hier auch bald mitmischen, es juckt mich echt gewaltig. Wenn mir die Tour durch/um Island mit dem Crosser diesen Sommer taugt, dann kommt mir was Fettes ins Haus.


----------



## kolt siewerts (17. Januar 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich poste das jetzt einfach mal hier, weil es einfach so beindruckend ist: http://www.bikepacking.net/forum/index.php/topic,309.0.html


Super Bilder! Aber weiß jemand, warum die die ganze Zeit schieben, und der eine weder Bremsen noch Pedale am Rad hat? Um beim Tragen des Bikes Gewicht zu sparen?


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Januar 2013)

Die fahren Fixed Gear und das Schieben wird an den entprechenden Stellen wohl ökonomischer, evtl. sogar schneller sein als zu fahren. 

Die Pedale sind definitiv vorhanden, auf einem Bild sieht man sie aber kaum, da hast du recht.


Edit: hab die Bilder nochmal durchgesehen, der hat die Pedale echt ab und zu mal abgebaut. Wahrscheinlich, weil man sie sich beim Schieben dann nicht ständig an's Schienbein haut.


----------



## kolt siewerts (17. Januar 2013)

Naja, beim Tragen nerven Pedale ja auch sehr, die würde ich auch sofort abschrauben...


----------



## SirQuickly (17. Januar 2013)

Der Schnee is wieder da...


----------



## Pugy (17. Januar 2013)

Die abgebauten Pedalen geben Sinn beim Transport der Räder (weil schmaler) mit den "Packrafts" zu Wasser, aber auch beim schieben in dem teilweise steilen Gelände stören Pedalen sehr.

Bei dieser Tour hier wurde mehr gefahren und zwar mit Fatbikes. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25943565"]Bikerafting Alaska's Lost Coast: Yakutat to Glacier Bay. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (17. Januar 2013)

SirQuickly schrieb:


> Der Schnee is wieder da...



ja, hier auch, 
gestern ging es für uns auch mal wieder raus in das weiße Gold.
Streckenmäßig war es die Befahrung der hohen Tour, Altenberg-Schöna, zum ersten Mal mit Schnee. Lief super, rollte meistens sehr gut, und zum Schluss wartete ein ordentlicher kleiner DH Trail auf.

Pausenplatz





Eyks neuester Gehirnfurz ;-) Moonlander mit Freeride VR - fährt sich bergab wohl wie ne Rakete, für gerade Strecken benötigt man wohl eine absenkbare Gabel.










da wo Wind ging, war es gar lustig anzuschauen





Martn und der icy ice Wheelie of Death





Bartbrocken Martn










kleine Vertrideeinlage am Trailausgang, die Gabel hat wohl ganz schön geflext


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Januar 2013)

Da war ich gestern auch endlich mal wieder im Schnee spielen und musste feststellen, dass meine VR-Bremse undicht ist. 
Wehe, das holde Weiß taut, bevor die neue Leitung da ist! 


Wieder sehr schöne Bilder von euch, Jungs! 


Hier war schon lange kein Salamandre mehr zu sehen, also....








(Quelle)


----------



## BigJohn (17. Januar 2013)

11,5kg


----------



## Rommos (18. Januar 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hier war schon lange kein Salamandre mehr zu sehen, also....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (18. Januar 2013)

Absolut pornös das Teilchen! *I like it*


----------



## Rake109 (19. Januar 2013)

Bei uns hier hat es noch nicht so viel Schnee, trotzdem ist Fatbiken im Winter einfach g....l.
Und um diese Zeit findet man auch keinen Wanderer auf den Singletrails ;-)









von daher gings runter




und da gings dann weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (19. Januar 2013)

schön. die on ones gefallen mir immer mehr auf den fotos.
das Hintere Schutzblech hast du noch etwas modifiziert und verbreitert?


----------



## martn (19. Januar 2013)

mehr vom mittwoch:




Lenkerbreitentest by all martn, on Flickr




Das Karl Ranseier Raubelwalzerquintett Mk2 an der Dresdner Aussicht by all martn, on Flickr




DolnÃ­ Å½leb by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (19. Januar 2013)

Mein Surly in Dezember allerdings weiß keiner so recht was es ist. Ich gehe von einen Pugsley aus. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen was für ein Surly es ist. http://zweirad-fan-hamburg.jimdo.com/projekt-fatike/


----------



## RalphD. (20. Januar 2013)

heute - nach dem Eisregen - harscher, überfrorener Schnee, teils spiegelglatt, mit massiven Rillen und Hufspuren auf dem Dirty Race Track (gleich mal alles an Protektoren angezogen die ich finden konnte und dann, nach 1min. auf dem Bike, fand ich mich in einer Hecke wieder) .
Eine Trainingsrunde gefahren, für die man unter "normalen" Bedingungen ca. 20min. braucht, in 1:20min. Nach der "Tour/Tortur" waren meine Beinchen Pudding... und nächstes WE das Race...


----------



## CrossSepp (21. Januar 2013)

Ein paar nette Bilder und einen interessanten Reifen gibt es hier:

http://advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=442994&page=144


----------



## martn (21. Januar 2013)

gestern:



OberleitenEyk by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Januar 2013)

schönes Foto ..aber hier habt bzw macht immer schicke pics


----------



## Wbs_70 (24. Januar 2013)

kurze runde heute


----------



## schrabinski (28. Januar 2013)

Nachdem die Alfine nicht so wollte wie erhofft, hat Mutzek jetzt ne Kettenschaltung und gefällt mir so deutlich besser
Nur schade, dass nun ein paar Berggänge fehlen - aber was soll´s.
Hauptsache es fährt!






IGH-replacement von Schrabinski auf Flickr


schrabimmel


----------



## Pugy (29. Januar 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Nachdem die Alfine nicht so wollte wie erhofft, hat Mutzek jetzt ne Kettenschaltung...


 
Hat es die Alfine zerbröselt, oder warum jetzt Kettenschaltung? Welche Primärübersetzung hattest du verbaut. Ich denke mich zu erinnern, dass sie weit unter 1,7 lag. Ich möchte meine Alfine optional mit 32/21 fahren und würde damit auch deutlich unter der angegebenen Primärübersetzung von 1,7 liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabinski (29. Januar 2013)

Die erste ging aus der Kiste heraus bescheiden und wurde immer zickiger, die zweite funktionierte einen Monat super und kollabierte dann unter der zu hohen Kraft von jetzt auf gleich. Der 5. Gang hat seitdem nen bidirektionalen Freilauf und die Ansteuerung stellt nur noch widerwillig bis nicht auf die leichteren Gänge zurück.
Beim ersten Getriebe bin ich 32:24 gefahren, das war mir mit Gepäck im Tiefschnee aber deutlich zu dick übersetzt.
Das zweite Getriebe hatte ich primär 32:28 angesteuert. Damit war es bergauf und im Tiefschnee perfekt(entspricht ungefähr 24:36), aber die Dreipunktaufnahme am Ritzel wurde binnen 4-Wochenfrist zermöllert - was jedoch auch nicht verwunderlich ist 

Es war einen Versuch wert 


Aber selbst mit korrektem Eingangsdrehmoment ist es Glückssache, ob man eine haltbare Alfine bekommt oder nicht. Nach dem, was ich in meinem Umfeld so beobachte, verträgt die einfach keine sportliche Fahrweise mit abruptem Krafteintrag.


----------



## daumschalter (29. Januar 2013)

Hier mein Muk mit Spritzschutz. Das Grand M.O.M. leicht vergrößert....
Reicht erst mal für den gröbsten Dreck.


----------



## kolt siewerts (29. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön! Mit welchem Material hast Du es vergrößert und wie ist die Erweiterung befestigt?


----------



## daumschalter (29. Januar 2013)

Für die Erweiterung habe ich eine Kunststoffversteifung aus einer alten Packtasche verwendet-war gerade greifbar. Ist ca. 2 mm dick und ist mit 2 Blindnieten (unterseitig mit U-Scheibe) befestigt.
Habe außerdem noch den Befestigungsknoten vom X-Blade (leicht modifiziert) genommen, weil der etwas länger ist und besser klemmt.

Hab im Netz schon Bilder von längs geteilten und entsprechend verbreiterten Kunststoffschutzblechen gesehen. Hat mir gefallen.

Suche noch nach einer "richtigen" Schutzblechlösung, die möglichst wenig Arbeit macht.


----------



## kolt siewerts (29. Januar 2013)

daumschalter schrieb:


> Habe außerdem noch den Befestigungsknoten vom X-Blade (leicht modifiziert) genommen, weil der etwas länger ist und besser klemmt.


Geniale Idee! Die Klemmung der Muddi ist mir nämlich auch viel zu wackelig. Danke!


----------



## Pugy (29. Januar 2013)

daumschalter schrieb:


> Suche noch nach einer "richtigen" Schutzblechlösung, die möglichst wenig Arbeit macht.



Wie wäre es mit Holz, für mich die schönste Art der "Schutzblechlösung".


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2013)

Das Holz passt gut zum Surly, würde aber meiner Meinung nach nicht an einen Alu-Rahmen passen.


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Januar 2013)

hat jemand von euch eine Info hierzu:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shedfire/

on ones Fatbike als Carbonvariante?


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2013)

Das wird sicher noch ne Weile dauern, bis da was klares dazu bis an die Oberfläche dringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (30. Januar 2013)

Halt die Augen auf, ob Brant auf singletrackworld, shedfire.com oder sonst irgendwo mal wieder Tipps gibt. Dass das 456 ti evo kommen wurde, war auch vor Monaten schon klar


----------



## RalphD. (30. Januar 2013)

Faserverbundsstoff aus nachwachsendem Rohstoff wäre Innovation, wenn dann auch noch recyclefähig: noch besser.
 Aber aus Kohle - anfällig und wenn kaputt, dann Sondermüll!:kotz:


----------



## BigJohn (31. Januar 2013)

RalphD. schrieb:


> Faserverbundsstoff aus nachwachsendem Rohstoff wäre Innovation


Gibt es schon seit Millionen von Jahren, nennt sich Holz  Inzwischen sogar wieder in Fahrrädern.


----------



## Wbs_70 (31. Januar 2013)

infos zum plastefatty

http://www.on-one.co.uk/news/products/q/date/2013/01/31/fattycarbonio


----------



## daumschalter (31. Januar 2013)

Pugy schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Holz, für mich die schönste Art der "Schutzblechlösung".



Die sind schon sehr interessant. Im Sachsenlande soll es u.a. jemanden geben der die baut. Das hat den Vorteil der Arbeitsersparnis.

Die Holzoptik passt beim Surly prima, für mein Mukluk könnten die Schutzbleche schwarz lackiert werden. Ist in jedem Fall eine Option.

Mir wäre ein im Querschnitt grundetets Schutzblech aus durchgefärbtem Kunststoff am liebsten. Da kann Wasser und Schlamm noch besser abtropfen.


----------



## Wbs_70 (31. Januar 2013)

ein Mann Betrieb aus Dresden macht Holzschutzbleche:

http://www.woodfender.de/index.php?section=home


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (31. Januar 2013)

RalphD. schrieb:


> Aber aus Kohle - anfällig und wenn kaputt, dann Sondermüll!:kotz:



Lackiertes Holz ist auch Sondermüll, das darf man nicht mal verbrennen.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (1. Februar 2013)




----------



## Kittie (1. Februar 2013)

So muss das sein  

6 oder 3? Lieber 6, wegen dem Gleichgewicht


----------



## Bumble (1. Februar 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Lieber 6, wegen dem Gleichgewicht



Du meinst das innere Gleichgewicht ? Ja, da sind 6 Flaschen besser.


----------



## daumschalter (1. Februar 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Lackiertes Holz ist auch Sondermüll, das darf man nicht mal verbrennen.



Im Idealfall muss ein hochwertiges und zeitloses Produkt erst nach einer langen Nutzungsdauer entsorgt werden. Das verbessert dann etwas die Umweltbilanz.

Habe heute mal bei Woodfender angefragt, wieviel die Schutzhölzer wiegen, was sie kosten und ob sie für den häufigen Gebrauch im Dreck geeignet sind.


----------



## kandyman (1. Februar 2013)

Carbon ist auch langlebig. Ich hab nix gegen Holz, im Gegenteil, aber den Vergleich mit Carbon und der Kotzanimation dazu fand ich unangebracht.


----------



## RalphD. (1. Februar 2013)

@X-Wejch-Fan: das ist die richtige Ausrüstung um das WE ordentlich ein zu Läuten                                                                                                       @kandyman: mit diesem überteuerten Karbon-Faserverbund-Gedöns habe ich ausschließlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht - und in meinem "Dunstkreis" nicht nur meine Person!


----------



## Pugy (1. Februar 2013)

daumschalter schrieb:


> Im Idealfall muss ein hochwertiges und zeitloses Produkt erst nach einer langen Nutzungsdauer entsorgt werden. Das verbessert dann etwas die Umweltbilanz.
> 
> Habe heute mal bei Woodfender angefragt, wieviel die Schutzhölzer wiegen, was sie kosten und ob sie für den häufigen Gebrauch im Dreck geeignet sind.


 
Ich werde meine Schutzhölzer wohl eher vererben als verbrennen. 

Meine Schutzhölzer waren die Ersten die Woodfender in dieser Breite gemacht hat. Ich habe das Vordere aktuell etwas kürzen lassen und bin nun seit mehr als einem Jahr und zwei Wintern sehr zufrieden mit den Hölzern. Dreck kann ihnen nichts anhaben und offroadtauglich sind sie auch.


----------



## Pugy (1. Februar 2013)

daumschalter schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein im Querschnitt grundetets Schutzblech aus durchgefärbtem Kunststoff am liebsten. Da kann Wasser und Schlamm noch besser abtropfen.



Ich denke diese Schutzbleche kommen dem sehr nah.

http://stores.bigomfg.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## kandyman (2. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (2. Februar 2013)

RalphD. schrieb:


> @kandyman: mit diesem überteuerten Karbon-Faserverbund-Gedöns habe ich ausschließlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht - und in meinem "Dunstkreis" nicht nur meine Person!



Das tut mir leid für dich, ich fahre seit einem Jahr ein sehr günstiges Carbon-Enduro und habe keinerlei Probleme und habe mir gerade eine 2. Carbon-Rad gekauft.

Um hier beim Thema zu bleiben: 






One One Carbon Fatty


----------



## singlestoph (2. Februar 2013)

schutzhölzer: lack aufs holz hat den grossen nachteil dass das wenn man pech hat am rand aufreisst  wasser drunterläuft und dann abblättert. irgendwas das ins holz reinzieht und versiegelt (ölen?) wär/ist schlauer hab ich das gefühl ...


----------



## daumschalter (2. Februar 2013)

Pugy schrieb:


> Ich denke diese Schutzbleche kommen dem sehr nah.
> 
> http://stores.bigomfg.com/StoreFront.bok



Danke


----------



## martn (2. Februar 2013)

ich hab noch paar bilder von letzter woche:




Fettbikes by all martn, on Flickr




Reifenschau by all martn, on Flickr




Raueis-Wald by all martn, on Flickr




Dva tÃ½den pozdÄji: VodnÃ­ nÃ¡drÅ¾ FlÃ¡je znovu. by all martn, on Flickr

zum thema schutzblech werfe ich ein modifiertes altes sks lobster in die runde:



Fat Fender by all martn, on Flickr

mehr von der tour: http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/sets/72157632663979911/detail/


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Februar 2013)

find ich schick


----------



## RalphD. (3. Februar 2013)

@martn: sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Die SchlÃ¤uche hab ich durch Michelin-Latex ersetzt. Das geht sogar, allerdings sitzt der Reifen sehr locker ein Kompressor ist schon nÃ¶tig.



Wollt mal etwas verspÃ¤tet meine Erfahrung zu deiner Schlauch-Empfehlung Michelin C4 Latex posten:





Beim aufpumpen ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass der Schlauch sich nicht gleichmÃ¤Ãig ausdehnt sondern "Blasen" bildet.
Hat trotzdem funktioniert und eine Nacht gehalten, morgens war er platt.

Mein Fazit: 10â¬ kann man sinnvoller anlegen, ab jetzt wieder die DownhillschlÃ¤uche 26x3.0 von Kenda.


----------



## kolt siewerts (3. Februar 2013)

Hast Du es schonmal schlauchlos probiert? Nates auf Rolling Darryls mit Gaffertape und Stan's Ventilen & Milch hält bei mir schon wochenlang wunderbar die Luft.


----------



## Rake109 (3. Februar 2013)

Bei mir haben die Michelins anstandslos gehalten, hab sie aber in der Zwischenzeit durch Schlauchlos ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2013)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> Hast Du es schonmal schlauchlos probiert? Nates auf Rolling Darryls mit Gaffertape und Stan's Ventilen & Milch hält bei mir schon wochenlang wunderbar die Luft.



Kann ich da auch auf 0,45 bar runter ?

Stans Ventil hätte ich noch, Tubeless Milch auch.

Da ich das Vorderrad aber beidseitig also normal einspeiche, müsste ich ja noch die unbenötigten Speichenlöcher zukleben.

Wenn man Offset einspeicht ist das recht einfach mit ner Lage Yellow Tape.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2013)

Ghetto Tubeless und Tesa-FIlm


----------



## kolt siewerts (3. Februar 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kann ich da auch auf 0,45 bar runter ?


Ich fahre vorne 0,2 und hinten 0,3 bar, völlig ohne Probleme. Durch das Gaffertape sitzt der Reifen auch noch besser in der Nut.
Habe einfach das Felgenband überklebt (nach dem Reinigen mit Bremsenreiniger), das könnte man sogar auch noch durch was leichteres ersetzen.
Hier mal ein Foto der 1. Lage, die 2. kommt nacht rechts und die 3. in die Mitte:


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2013)

Felgenband kann ich mir ja sparen, hab die Darryl ohne Ausfräsungen.

Also nur das Gaffa Tape, oder sonst irgendein Gewebetape, dann Stans Ventil rein und das wars ?

Werd ich wohl mal testen, danke für den Tipp.

Hatte nur Bedenken bei wenig Luftdruck, bei hohem Tempo hab ich da keine Lust auf schlagartigen Luftverlust.

Wieviel Milch hauste denn da rein ?


----------



## kolt siewerts (3. Februar 2013)

Ich hab ca. 180ml Milch drin und natürlich auf der Tour auch immer einen Ersatzschlauch dabei. Aber bisher hält alles super.
Hier habe ich noch ein bißchen beschrieben, wie ich es angestellt habe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10234448#post10234448


----------



## martn (3. Februar 2013)

RalphD. schrieb:


> @martn: sehr schöne Bilder!



vielen dank! ich hab direkt nachschlag. heute war ich aber nur alleine unterwegs und schnee gabs auch kaum...




Quirl by all martn, on Flickr




Bobr Ross Memorial Huck by all martn, on Flickr




Schokoladenseite by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (3. Februar 2013)

hier auch noch mal meine Mühle von Heute


----------



## Rommos (4. Februar 2013)

@martn - super Bilder  merci


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2013)

http://oldklein.tumblr.com/post/42131902122/fat-love


----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> http://oldklein.tumblr.com/post/42131902122/fat-love


 
..gefällt schöne Farbkombo ,jetzt noch eine schwarze Kurbel.
Kannst Du mal bei Bild von der Seite einstellen ??? Oder ist es nur ein Netzfund ????


Gruß Kai


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2013)

netzfund, sonst wäre ich jetzt nicht hier, sondern radfahren 
unter dem link habe ich auf die schnelle nichts gefunden...


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> netzfund, sonst wäre ich jetzt nicht hier, sondern radfahren
> unter dem link habe ich auf die schnelle nichts gefunden...



drei klicks: http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldklein/sets/72157632140724041/


----------



## argh (4. Februar 2013)

oh mann... hier sind aber eine lässige kisten zu sehen. klasse!

_fast_ angefixte grüße...


----------



## CrossSepp (6. Februar 2013)

Neues von Surly 

http://surlybikes.com/blog/post/all_the_colors_of_the_rainbow_plus_silverminus_a_bunch_of_others


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Februar 2013)

Und wem die Sticker nicht soo wichtig sind, der findet vielleicht an einer neuen Kurbel von Surly Gefallen!


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2013)

rischtisch geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (7. Februar 2013)

Fatbike Fixie





http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2008/nov/3/OlliErkkila.htm#image_2


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2013)

Das hochgezogene OR will mir nicht gefallen. 
Mit klasischem Rahmen und einer Übersetzung fürs Gelände 
wäre es ein noch hübscheres Geschoss!

Wo fährt der Besitzer mit diesem Gang?


----------



## Mirko29 (7. Februar 2013)

Dem Schornstein nach zu urteilen, in Tschernobyl


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2013)

Diese Reifenbreite dürfte für Hippster eigentlich uninteressant sein, oder? 

Ja, is mir auch grad aufgefallen.


----------



## 1stoppel (7. Februar 2013)

Geiles Bike!


----------



## Burba (7. Februar 2013)

sowas ähnliches ist mir schonmal in nem Forum übern Weg gelaufen, ähnliches Design, n raw Rahmen, noch kompakter. Aber wo , könnte n Finne gewesen sein


----------



## Burba (8. Februar 2013)

Hab das Foto gefunden




Aber wenn ich mir das so ansehe, könnt es das gleiche in grün sein


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2013)

auf dem ersten bild sah es noch nach richtig dicken walzen aus

3.0er Gazzaloddis auf 65mm Felgen schaut aber auch ganz schön fett aus


----------



## ArSt (8. Februar 2013)

Bahnrad: http://www.google.de/imgres?q=bahnr...0&tbnw=206&ndsp=46&ved=1t:429,r:27,s:300,i:85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2013)

viel platz iss da nicht


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2013)

Am grünen sind aber keine 65er Felgen, oder?


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2013)

Die Reifen sind mal Gazzaloddi 3.0, ganz sicher.

Könnten schon 65mm Felgen sein.

oder 80mm Felgen 

schaun verdächtig hier nach aus

http://www.choppersus.com/store/product/611/Rim-Only-26-x-3-Black/

mag mal jemand die Speichen zählen ? gibts nämlich nur als 36Loch die Felgen


----------



## Tiborange (8. Februar 2013)

ist definitiv eine 80mm Hohlkammerfelge... hab ich schon ganz oft in der Hand gehabt...36Loch...deswegen auch die Sturmey Archer oder Sachs VT5000 Trommelbremse mit 36 Loch


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2013)

Tiborange schrieb:


> ...deswegen auch die Sturmey Archer oder Sachs VT5000 Trommelbremse mit 36 Loch



gibts die auch mit 32 Loch ?

hab da grad so nen gedanken


----------



## Tiborange (9. Februar 2013)

die 65mm (Rigida) 80mm (Robsson/SM-Parts/Classic-Cycle/Weinmann/ChoppersUS) und 100mm (Robsson/SM-Parts/Classic-Cycle/Weinmann/ChoppersUS) gibt es laut chinesischem Produktkatalog der Firma Weinmann auch in 32 Loch... NUR GESEHEN IN EINEM HANDEL HAB ICH DIE NOCH NIE... ist vermutlich "Vaporware"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2013)

Man müsste halt eine entsprechend große Menge abnehmen, dann bekommst sie auch mit 33loch wenn du willst. Nur scheint da eben kein Bedarf zu bestehen, weil die chopperer 36 loch fahren und die fatbiker in der Apotheke einkaufen.


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (10. Februar 2013)

http://zweirad-fan-hamburg.jimdo.com/

hab mal paar bilder gemacht


----------



## harald_legner (11. Februar 2013)

Am Elbstrand.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (12. Februar 2013)

Im Schnee


----------



## shibby68 (12. Februar 2013)

Tolles on one!!! Zufrieden damit?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (12. Februar 2013)

Ja sehr . Macht Spaß!!!


----------



## Rommos (12. Februar 2013)

@Lotte.2000 Sehr cool  Auch mit den Framebags 

Hab gestern 2 Stück bekommen (Revelate Designs), eine längere SSp-Tour soll ´13 klappen 

Viel Spaß im Schnee
Roman


----------



## Fettkonserve (13. Februar 2013)

Tolles OnOne, sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus!

Also der Tankbag störte doch sehr im Gelände, wenn man(n) mal schnell absteigen muss. Ich habe ihn jetzt hinten bei der Sattelstütze montiert und Ruhe ist im Schritt . Muss nur der Sattelauszug weit genug sein...leider das einzige Bild momentan, man kann es erkennen denke ich!


----------



## schrabinski (15. Februar 2013)

neulich des Nachts in böhmischen Wäldern






Nachtlager bei Dlouha Louka von Schrabinski auf Flickr





Lecker Tee von Schrabinski auf Flickr


----------



## BigJohn (15. Februar 2013)

uah, du hast wohl zu viel DMAX geschaut. Na hoffentlich is dein Schlafsack schön warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (15. Februar 2013)

Moonlander mit Bud & Lou & Sattelschnellspanner:





Meine neun Jahre alte Signatur hat mit dem Moonlander völlig neu an Bedeutung gewonnen


----------



## sud (15. Februar 2013)

so... auch fertig


----------



## Kittie (15. Februar 2013)

Gleich Zwei von den Monstern....irgendwie reicht mir 3.8 nicht mehr


----------



## sud (16. Februar 2013)

und Testfahrt ....


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. Februar 2013)

sud schrieb:


> und Testfahrt ....


 
Hallo,

2 schöne Forstfahrzeuge.
Jetzt noch eine Frage, wie Breit sind die Reifen auf der Felge ???

Gruß Kai


----------



## Rommos (16. Februar 2013)

Boahhh ey, sind die fett, Mann 

Das ist ja mal richtig amtlich, genial


----------



## sud (17. Februar 2013)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 2 schöne Forstfahrzeuge.
> Jetzt noch eine Frage, wie Breit sind die Reifen auf der Felge ???
> ...



Hab grad mal gemessen: 118mm (bei ca. 0.5bar)


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. Februar 2013)

hat irgendjemand mal die 4,8er ins Pugsley gesteckt? Passt das? Auf ner 80er Felge?


----------



## Kittie (17. Februar 2013)

Hatte da mal ein Bild gefunden, wo es jemand probiert hat. Passt zwar, ist aber nicht fahrbar, weil nur knapp ein Millimeter platz rechts und links, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkonserve (17. Februar 2013)

Hier: Pugsley mit Big Fat Larry auf 80mm Felge 

Meiner Ansicht nach  für den Winter viel zu knapp, gerade wenn es etwas matschig wird wird es eine Riesensauerei an den Rohren. Im trockenen aber sicher möglich, scheint ja selbst das kleine Ritzel schaltbar zu sein (knapp, aber ausreichend).


----------



## Kittie (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hab´s mit dem Lou gefunden: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bud-lou-user-thread-822047-7.html

Kann man knicken


----------



## Wbs_70 (21. Februar 2013)

Lunds Report vom 150k Race letztens

http://www.tonilund.fi/2013/02/race-report-rovaniemi-150-2013.html


----------



## Wbs_70 (21. Februar 2013)

186mm und XX1






186er Rahmen:

http://www.907bikes.com/frames/907-186mm-aluminum.html


----------



## Pimper (22. Februar 2013)

> Hab grad mal gemessen: 118mm



Schweinerei: Das sind ja nur 4,6" 


Ne, mal ehrlich...Die Lous sind schon krasse Walzen.


----------



## kolt siewerts (23. Februar 2013)

Holy Cow!








http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/carbon-beargrease-pics-840551.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2013)

Erst on One und jetz Salsa


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Februar 2013)

ich weiß jetzt nicht ,ob's schon mal wer gepostet hat ..ich finde,es is ein sehr stimmiges Bike


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2013)

Was für ein Rad ist das? Sieht ein bisschen nach Canfield und in jedem Fall teuer aus.


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Februar 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was für ein Rad ist das? Sieht ein bisschen nach Canfield und in jedem Fall teuer aus.



hier gibts mehr drüber zu lesen 
http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=4564


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (24. Februar 2013)

44 Cycles! Brutal gut, wie ich finde!


----------



## Jocki (24. Februar 2013)

Mein "Mofa" ist fertig und funktioniert nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fatbike + Egokit (Elektromotor)= Top Verkehrsmittel. Das gute Stück bringt mich durch Schnee und Eis in die Arbeit. Dank E-Unterstützung auch ohne Schweißausbrüche.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte du wolltest drauf verzichten?


----------



## Jocki (24. Februar 2013)

Tja, letzten Endes wollt ich es dann doch wissen ob ich den Motor nicht doch an das Fatty montiert krieg- und das Ergebnis hat überzeugt.

Jetzt muß ich wohl doch noch ein "Trailfatty" aufbauen


----------



## Höllenhund (25. Februar 2013)

Fette Reifen? Leider nicht von Dauer


----------



## kolt siewerts (25. Februar 2013)

Jetzt geht's Schlag auf Schlag 
Leichtere Rahmen finde ich nicht so wichtig, aber leichtere Laufräder wären schon fett!




http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/02/25/hed-teases-carbon-fiber-tri-spoke-fat-bike-wheels/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (26. Februar 2013)

Sowas will ich doch garnicht sehen! 
Oh man, sehr genial....


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2013)

sieht aber nicht besonders breit aus..


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Februar 2013)

Graben sie jetzt den Look der dicken Speichen wieder aus? :kotz:


----------



## Pimper (26. Februar 2013)

> Jetzt geht's Schlag auf Schlag



 Ich schnall ab...

Sieht geil aus, aber ist irgendwie sinnlos. Dass ein Zeitfahrspezialist auf den Fatbike-Trend aufspringt ist etwas verwunderlich.

Falls aus Rumor irgendwann mal Tatsache wird: Vorsicht vor den Lagern. HED leistet sich bei der Lagertechnik hin und wieder Schnitzer. Solche Probleme könnten sich am Fatbike nochmals selbst verstärken.

Also ich hab 'etwas' HED zu Hause und würde nicht noch mehr kaufen...


----------



## Pimper (26. Februar 2013)

> Leichtere Rahmen finde ich nicht so wichtig, aber leichtere Laufräder wären schon fett!



Full ACK...

Nutze mein Fatbike überweigend im Schnee. Ob man sich nun mit 13,5 kg  oder 14,5 kg oder 12,5 kg in der Ebene durch den Schnee wühlt, ist nicht sonderlich entscheidend. 

Verstehe aber natürlich die Leute, die ganzjährig damit unterwegs sind oder gar Rennen fahren wollen...

Aber Reifen von europäischen Herstellern (am liebsten Michelin) und Latex-Schläuche, die "um die Ecke" erhältlich sind, wären cool...


----------



## kolt siewerts (26. Februar 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Aber Reifen von europäischen Herstellern (am liebsten Michelin) und Latex-Schläuche, die "um die Ecke" erhältlich sind, wären cool...


Ja, so ein paar leichte, dicke Reifen für den Sommer wären schon fein.
Was die Schläuche angeht: Die sind bei mir flüssig, weiss, kommen aus der Flasche und flicken sich selbst. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Vor allem, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit, sich mit den dicken Reifen einen Dorn oder ähnliches reinzufahren, viel größer ist, als mit dünnen Reifen...


----------



## kolt siewerts (28. Februar 2013)

Eine sehr gute Idee sind die Flip-Flop Pedale:




http://ridingagainstthegrain.com/2013/02/27/todays-moment-of-zen/


----------



## BigJohn (28. Februar 2013)

Und ein Mudguard in Nummerschild-Stil?


----------



## Kittie (28. Februar 2013)

Der hat wohl mehr vor, als nur mal eben Einkaufen zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Februar 2013)

Aha, sogar mit Handbremse!


----------



## kolt siewerts (28. Februar 2013)

Das ist wirklich ein tolles Wimmel-Such-Bild.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2013)

Ist das geil!


----------



## Pimper (28. Februar 2013)

> Was die Schläuche angeht: Die sind bei mir flüssig, weiss, kommen aus der Flasche



Kann mich mit Tubeless einfach nicht anfreunden. Macht aber beim Fatbike wegen Verfügbarkeit der Schläuche und der größerern Gewichtseinsparung deutlich mehr Sinn, als bei 2,1 Zoll. 
Werde mal etwas rumexperimentieren... Habe (noch) die Unholy Rollin' Darryl. Da könnte ein Tubeless-Experiment vielleicht noch ein bisschen einfacher sein....

(Btw: Wieviel ml Milch kommt in einen 4 Zöller rein ?)




> Eine sehr gute Idee sind die Flip-Flop Pedale:



Geiles Teil. ^^ Ist aber nicht der _Big Dummy_...oder ?


----------



## RalphD. (28. Februar 2013)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> Eine sehr gute Idee sind die Flip-Flop Pedale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie Du die Bilder immer auftreibst - der Hammer, so ein geiles Touren-Moped!!!


----------



## kolt siewerts (1. März 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Habe (noch) die Unholy Rollin' Darryl. Da könnte ein Tubeless-Experiment vielleicht noch ein bisschen einfacher sein....
> (Btw: Wieviel ml Milch kommt in einen 4 Zöller rein ?)


Selbst mit Löchern ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Ich fahre jetzt seit Wochen die Gaffer-Tape-Lösung mit 180ml Milch und die Luft hält. Und auf der Tour habe ich einfach immer einen Schlauch dabei.
Hier habe ich mal ganz grob den Weg zur Schlauchlosigkeit beschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10234448&postcount=90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Der hat wohl mehr vor, als nur mal eben Einkaufen zu fahren



großfamilie? 

geiler truck!


----------



## Kittie (3. März 2013)

Und mal was edles von der NAHBS:


----------



## kolt siewerts (7. März 2013)

Wunderschöne Reifen!









http://surlybikes.com/blog/post/a_recipe_for_success


----------



## harald_legner (7. März 2013)

Genesis werkelt wohl auch an einem Fatbike.




http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gallery/article/genesis-caribou-fat-bike-first-look-36670/1


----------



## Pimper (8. März 2013)

> Wunderschöne Reifen!



Cool. Die Rückkehr der Skin Walls. Sieht bei den Dicken auf jeden Fall lässig aus...


----------



## Kittie (8. März 2013)

Die kosten dann sicher gleich nochmal nen Hunderter mehr.....Aber sehr Geil!


----------



## nebeljäger (8. März 2013)

..ich hab ja nicht so den Überblick bei "euch dicken" hier herüben, aber ich denke dieses sehr vorzüglich gearbeitete Ding ist es Wert gezeigt zu werden:

Quiring Fat Ti Bling

UNBEDINGT DIE GROSSEN BILDER ANSCHAUEN! 






hier in gross







hier in gross

Quelle: siehe Bild


----------



## Pimper (9. März 2013)

Chic !

Diesen CNC-Yoke kannt man auch von Moots.


----------



## Burba (9. März 2013)

Schnappschüsse von der Berliner Fahrradschau:
1x Titan von Weeldan


(Die Schutzhölzer und die Jamaika-Farben sind nicht mein Fall)

Und was von Totem Bikes


----------



## Kittie (9. März 2013)

Hammer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (9. März 2013)

Das Totem sehr Geil,aber sieht echt eng aus am HR zum Rahmen.
Mit der Kurbel  sieht auch nach Millimeter Arbeit aus.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Burba (9. März 2013)

ist auch extrem knapp, Bike ist aber auch n Prototyp.


----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2013)

Sieht aus als wäre es noch für 4" entworfen.


----------



## mkberlin (10. März 2013)

...ick och nochmal mit nem foto vom totem:


----------



## BrutalHomer (11. März 2013)

hab mich mit dem typ von totem auf der fahrradschau unterhalten der rahmen ist am vortag erst fertig geworden und hat sich um ca 2mm zusammengezogen daher ist das alles echt knapp geworden aber fahrbar  is echt nen hammerteil vor allem mit der lefty


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. März 2013)

wir waren mal wieder im Schnee unterwegs mit den dicken Karren

erste Eindrücke vom Mitfahrer "Maui".
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/018jyf4hc75s91g/DBGPaTLgwg#/

der Rest kommt später
3 Tage Isergebirge mit viel zu weichem Schnee.


----------



## Rennofen (12. März 2013)

mkberlin schrieb:


> ...ick och nochmal mit nem foto vom totem:



Die Surly Kurbel ist Asymetrisch, was mit bei der Sitzprobe der Kurbel nicht aufgefallen ist, da ich sie nicht vollständig montiert hatte und Zeichnungen hatte ich von der Kurbel nicht. Die Antriebsseite passt exakt. 170er Schnellspanner muss ich noch auftreiben, bzw die Nabe auf Schrauben umrüsten...
Für die Messe waren da Dummys drin ;-)

Außerdem hat das Sitzrohr beim Pulvern einen mit gekriegt und ist eingerissen... der Pulverer ist nun endgültig raus bei mir, die Qualität war auch Hund.

Die Streuung der Reifen ist auch merklich und machen gut 2-5mm aus, daher ist nach dem Richten hinten enger als gedacht. hatte nur keine Zeit und Lust die Reigen nochmal umzuziehen...

Momentan übertrage ich das Rad in ein 3D Cad Programm um die passenden Abwicklungen zu bekommen damit die Platten nach den Lasern rund gebogen werden können. Durch die Rundungen bekomme ich dann ne etwas andere Optik und etwas mehr platz zu den Kurbeln und Reifen.

Mit den Großen Phil Lagern, die hier liegen, hätte es schon gepasst aber ich hatte keine passenden Kurbeln da. Freitag um 12 War der Rahmen erst im Auto und auf dem Weg zur Werkstatt, da lässt sich nicht mehr viel machen...

die finale Version bekommt ein größeres Sitzrohr mit ner Verstärkung an der Sattelklemmung. Dann passen auch 30,9er Stützen momentan sind's 30,4 dazu kommen Ringe ums Steuerrohr, damit die Zerostack Lager keinen Überstand mehr haben...

Bis zur nächsten FatBike Saison sollte die Karre einsatzbereit / und der Hinterbau Serienreif sein...

gruß Patrick


----------



## Burba (12. März 2013)

Dass so ein Monster gleich im ersten Anlauf gelingt, wär auch eher ein Wunder gewesen . Ich drück die Daumen für den nächsten Anlauf. 

Abgesehen davon halte ich n Fatty nicht für ein Winterspielzeug, das hilft auch im Sommer weiter. Wer schon mal in nem heißen Sommer in der "märkischen Streusandbüchse" (das ist dann kein Tiefschnee, sondern Tiefsand!) verreckt ist, weiß, was ich meine.


----------



## Rennofen (12. März 2013)

Das Problem ist ne passende Federgabel zu finden...
und man kann nur Upsidedown-Gabeln umrüsten ohne ein eigenes Casting zu machen...  und da bleibt dann nicht viel übrig. Und ob alte Votec Galeb im winter der Bringer sind wage ich auch zu bezweilfeln... 
Eventuell mache ich nen Lefty Nachbau in Starr aus Stahl als alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burba (12. März 2013)

Warum nicht Starrgabel? Bei den Reifen bleibt genug Dämpfung übrig, oder?


----------



## kolt siewerts (12. März 2013)

Burba schrieb:


> Warum nicht Starrgabel? Bei den Reifen bleibt genug Dämpfung übrig, oder?


Federung gibt's genug, aber leider keine Dämpfung


----------



## Rennofen (12. März 2013)

Damit's Fat wird ;-)

Ne mal im ernst wirklich nötig ist es nicht nur meine Erfahrung ist, etwas Federweg einen hilft Fahrfehler auszubügeln oder hilft wenn mal was übersehen hat... 
wie gesagt ich überlege ja als alternative ne Starr-Lefty zu bauen... ich finde bei einer solchen Gabel sieht dann die Federgabelkorrektur nicht ganz so behämmert aus wie bei normalen Gabeln.

Außerdem müssten die Rahmenbauer in D mal was blicken lassen. Das meiste ist doch recht konservativ. Wenn man sich mal an sieht was aber Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt so sind es die auffälligen nicht unbedingt sinnvollen Sachen.

Ich war zwar beim Frame Fame Award recht weit hinten und gewonnen hat nen simples silbernes Fixie. Ausf dem 2. Platz war wieder nen recht eifaches Rad mit nem aufwädigeren Paintjob. aber groß Bilder findet man von Dingern hinterher nicht...
Nächstes Jahr werde ich wieder was lustiges machen für die Fahrradschau.


----------



## Burba (12. März 2013)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> Federung gibt's genug, aber leider keine Dämpfung



Ähh ja, das kommt davon, wenn man sich nicht exakt artikuliert 



> Außerdem müssten die Rahmenbauer in D mal was blicken lassen. Das meiste  ist doch recht konservativ. Wenn man sich mal an sieht was aber  Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt so sind es die auffälligen nicht unbedingt  sinnvollen Sachen.
> 
> Ich war zwar beim Frame Fame Award recht weit hinten und gewonnen hat  nen simples silbernes Fixie. Ausf dem 2. Platz war wieder nen recht  eifaches Rad mit nem aufwädigeren Paintjob.


Ja, der Sieger beim Award hat mich auch nicht vom Hocker gehauen (noch n beliebiges Fixie ). Solche Abstimmungen bilden eben eher einen "Durchschnittsgeschmack" ab. Wirklich interessante Projekte sind  eher in der Nische zu finden und damit nicht massenkompatibel. Was solls .


----------



## raumtraum (12. März 2013)

Hey, das Thema "Massenkompatibilität" ist ja mein Stichwort

Zunächst einmal meinen Glückwunsch an Rennofen für sein richtiges Fatty! Ich bin gespannt auf die Folgeversion. Das Hinterbaudesign finde ich großartig und würde es mir auch an einer Gabel wünschen, dann verschmelzen Rahmen und Gabel zu einer Einheit, was meiner Meinung nach maßgefertigte Fahrräder ausmacht.

Generell kann ich Rennofen nur zustimmen dass es nicht wirklich einfach ist einen Rahmen um etwas herumzukonstruieren was noch nicht auf dem Tisch liegt. Fette Reifen, Felgen, Lager, Kurbeln herzubekommen kann im Winter schon mal Wochen oder Monate dauern, die Abmessungen stimmen grundsätzlich nie mit den Angaben der Hersteller überein - da ist es Glück wenn dann alles termingenau zusammenpasst. Bei meinem Rastafari-Projekt hatte ich alles 2D / 3D aufgezeichnet, aber mit dem Rahmenbau auf die Komponenten solange gewartet bis ich nicht weiter warten konnte. Da fehlten dann noch Kurbel, Innenlager, Holzschutzbleche, Bremsen etc....Mein Herzklopfen beim testweisen Einbau des Philwood Innenlagers in den fast fertigen Rahmen kann Patrick bestimmt nachvollziehen))

Jetzt darf ein Rastafari sich endlich auf den Weg ins gelobte Land machen, den Rahmen im Handgepäck des Flugzeugs verstauen, um in Afrika wie auf Schienen durch den Sand nach Äthiopien (Dessen Nationalfarben übrigens verbaut sind, nicht die Jamaikas) rollen und auf die Wiederkehr Haile Selassies warten. Damit er während der Wartezeit nicht verhungert habe ich Ihm noch einen Äthiopischen Selassie-Silberdollar mit auf den Weg gegeben.

Dass wir in Berlin mit Fattys keinen Blumentopf gewinnen würden, hätten wir wissen können, aber wir leben halt Träume... Obwohl Burba Recht hat, Schnee gibt es nur kurze Zeit im Jahr, aber Sand haben wir rund um Berlin genug!

Herzliche Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Burba (12. März 2013)

Weeldan, dein Bike war der zweite Augenschmaus auf der Messe, nicht so grell wie das Totem, dafür aus feinstem Material .
Und bei den Farben fällt einem halt immer zuerst Jamaika ein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (12. März 2013)

noch ein fatty orange mit lefty


----------



## svennox (12. März 2013)

fette Bikes 



sud schrieb:


> und Testfahrt ....


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


>



Welche Gabelbrücken benötige ich denn da um die Lefty ins Dicke mit 4,8èr Schlappen reinzubekommen ?

Welchen Gabelschaft hat denn das Teil ? 1-1/8 ? 

Und wie begrenze ich den Federweg ? Mehr wie 80mm werden wohl nicht machbar sein schätze ich.

Kann man da jede beliebige Lefty für nehmen ?


----------



## BigJohn (12. März 2013)

Für 1 1/8" Gabelschäfte gibt es Adapter, zB Lefty4All. Bei 88+ kann man Lefties auf 29" umbauen lassen, damit sollte man von der Höhe bis 4" Reifen locker hinkommen (alternativ gibt es ja auch noch neue 29er-Lefties). Für BFL und Larry müsste man sich was einfallen lassen, evtl den Federweg mehr begrenzen. Da man (wegen der Breite) aber eh Custom-Gabelbrücken braucht, kann man die geänderte Laufradgröße auch dabei gleich berücksichtigen, so wies ONE78 bei seinem Quarterhorse gemacht hat. Hier mal ein bild, das ich mir von ihm geliehen hab:





In dem Fall beeinflusst man natürlich die Einbauhöhe und versaut sich u.U. die Geo, aber das is ne andere Geschichte. Am besten schaust du wegen dem Thema Lefty mal bei mtbr vorbei, da hab das schon einige.

Ich glaube auch, dass man nicht alle Lefties hernehmen kann, weil bei den neuesten Modellen die Gabelbrücken verklebt sind (?), aber da weiß ONE78 sicher mehr.


----------



## BrutalHomer (12. März 2013)

Uiuiuiuiuiui ne starre lefty gedankenblitz Bau eine und nimm mein geld


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2013)

BrutalHomer schrieb:


> Uiuiuiuiuiui ne starre lefty gedankenblitz Bau eine und nimm mein geld



http://www.ebay.de/itm/LEFTY-HARDTE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a7f3ab68f


----------



## Anti1 (13. März 2013)




----------



## Kittie (13. März 2013)

Rahmenform und Farbe sind sehr Geil!

Sind die starren Lefty´s original vom bösen, großen "C" ?


----------



## ONE78 (13. März 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Welche Gabelbrücken benötige ich denn da um die Lefty ins Dicke mit 4,8èr Schlappen reinzubekommen ?
> 
> Welchen Gabelschaft hat denn das Teil ? 1-1/8 ?
> 
> ...



du brauchst custom brücken für 4.8er! gibs/gabs von Mendon Cyclesmith
link, link, link, link

ist für 1 1/8", FW gegrenzen tut man mit spacern und meistens werden die alten alu-leftys mit stahlfeder und klemmbrücken modifiziert. die neue supermax sollte auch funktionieren...


----------



## Rennofen (13. März 2013)

die Brücken von Craig sind klasse, er hat mehrere zur Auswahl je nach dem was du suchst. Kann aber nen bisschen dauern bis wer wieder welche bekommt.
Ich hab ne 110er Lefty mit Luftdämpder missbraucht und es passt gerade so, wenn ich nen kurzen Steuersatz nehme. Für die Messe hatte ich nen hohen genommen.

 @Daniel

Schönes Bild mit den Booten wo hast du das gemacht? 
Dein Rad gehörte mit zu meinen Favoriten.  Georgs Mixte mit Headschock war auch ganz nette Idee aber das Steurrohr wirkte dann deplatziert. Die Rapha Rahmen haben mich ein wenig enttäusch da der doch immer recht ähnliche Paintjob irgendwie den Charakter genommen hat.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. März 2013)

BrutalHomer schrieb:


> Uiuiuiuiuiui ne starre lefty gedankenblitz Bau eine und nimm mein geld


----------



## Pimper (13. März 2013)

> Sind die starren Lefty´s original vom bösen, großen "C" ?



Nein. Es gab eventuell ein paar Showstücke, aber nichts in Serie. Und es gibt ein paar Freaks, die die Lefty auf starr umbauen, um ein paar Gramm rauszuholen.

Eine starre Lefty mit 1650 g (siehe Link vom Bumble) wäre auch nicht ganz Cannondale's Strategie, wenn die gefederte unter 1200 g wiegt..


----------



## Kittie (13. März 2013)

Aahha... danke.


----------



## matsch (13. März 2013)

Ja eine starre Lefty wäre schon was... nur bezahlbar muss sie bleiben ;-)


----------



## Bumble (14. März 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> du brauchst custom brücken für 4.8er! gibs/gabs von Mendon Cyclesmith
> link, link, link, link
> 
> ist für 1 1/8", FW gegrenzen tut man mit spacern und meistens werden die alten alu-leftys mit stahlfeder und klemmbrücken modifiziert. die neue supermax sollte auch funktionieren...



Danke dir für die Info.

Scheint ja dann doch ne ganz schöne Action zu sein so ein Umbau, werd ich mich irgendwann mal eingehender mit beschäftigen wenn ich weniger um die Ohren hab


----------



## Wbs_70 (14. März 2013)

Mal ein kleiner Reisebericht unserer Fatbiketour durch's Isergebirge letztens:

Gar lustig ist manch' Zugfahrt, und preiswert obendrein, mit dem Sachsen-Böhmen Ticket war Hin- und Rückfahrt gut zu vertreten. Knoblauchgeruch im Abteil inklusive!






In Liberec angekommen war es doch recht warm und wir haben schnell mal noch nen Tausi abgehoben um uns durch die Stadt zu wursteln. Durch Zufall kam uns Pavel entgegen und bot sich als kleinen Stadtführer an, so dass wir doch recht schnell aus der Stadt herauskamen und oben am Zoo in das erste Waldstück einfahren konnten. Danke Pavel!






der erste Schneeanstieg war schone eine kleine Vorahnung was uns noch so erwarten würde, nicht wirklich viel, nicht wirklich fest, eher schlupfrig und Low Pressure Riding. Mit dem zusätzlichen Gepäckgewicht alles nicht so einfach zu koordinieren. Kuschel dein Schlauchgürtel tat gute Dienste als Packriemen!






Ja, Fatbike pushen war oft angesagt solange es bergan lief.






Manch ein Klaus hat da seine ganz eigene Evo Schiebetechnik 






Irgendwann lief es dann wieder recht gut geradeaus, wir kamen voran, aber auch nur unter Einsatz ganzem Beinschmalzes. Irgendwann hatten wir uns auf dem Weg zur nächsten Baude ein wenig verfranzt, so dass wir an einem schönen kleinen Stausee herauskamen.






da hätte man auch gut am Ufer nächtigen können. Das nächste Mal dann.
auf der anderen Seite ging es dann weiter stetig auf rutschigem Schnee Richtung spätes Mittagessen.






Wir sind immer versucht gewesen zwischen den 2 klassischen Loipenspuren zu fahren. Dafür hat man halt etwas die Skaterspur zerfahren. Es war doch ziemlich anstrengend immer darauf zu achten nicht in die Loipe zu kommen, nicht in die Stöcke der entgegenkommenden Skifahrer zu fallen und dabei noch das Rad gerade zu halten und Geschwindigkeit zu haben.

80% der Skifahrer begegneten uns mit einem Lächeln und interessierten Fragen. Es gab aber auch manch' Kollegen welcher nicht begeistert war, über unser Erscheinen auf den Tracks. Toll waren auch die vielen sportlichen tschech. Frauen welche da rummgefahren sind, und Fauen stehen auf Fatbikes, that's a Law!     ;-)

Der Aufstieg zum Nachtlager auf einen kleineren Vorgipfel im Wald neben der Hauptloipe gestaltete sich etwas anstrengend und nicht für alle Expeditionsteilnehmer zur vollen Zufriedenheit. naja, Schwamm drüber.
Oben angekommen noch Schnee plattgetrampelt und Tarp aufgebaut und dann gab's für Jeden watt zu Mampfen.











Beim Abspannen der Tarps zeigte sich das volle Kreativpotential von Expeditionsfreund Martn D. aus DD an der E., welcher sein Tripod und Fatbike gekonnt als Schneeanker zu nutzen wusste.






Geschlafen hat man da oben erstaunlich gut, der Wintersack hielt schön warm und die Freunde eng an eng gekuschelt ebenso. Frühstück gab's dann inkl. Ausblick mit Nebel und kalten Wurzelpeter zum Zähne putzen.











Aufstehen wollte ich nicht so Recht, da ich keinen Bock auf den "lustigen" Abstieg hatte ;-)






Das Abbauen des Lagers und nochmal Thermoskanne Auffüllen dauerte länger als gedacht, so dass wir erst gen Mittag unseren Weg fortsetzen konnten.






Plan war an dem Tag unbedingt Jzerka zu erreichen, dort zu Nächtigen und dann am Sonntag auf Grund der kurzen Zeit über Desná nach Tanvald zurück zu rollen. Die heutige Loipenfahrt lief etwas besser als den Tag zuvor, und wir kamen mitunter recht schnell voran. Hier und Da luden Aussichtspunkte zum Verweilen ein.






An der ersten Baude auf dem Weg war die Hölle los und wir posierten einmal mehr mit unseren Rädern für eine Menge tschech. Eierphöne.
so ging es strucks bergab zur nächsten Hütte, welche nicht minder voll war, und dann gab's erst einmal ausgiebiges Mittagessen mit Pivo, Suppen, und Knödel. Auch konnte man hier nochmal gut seine durchnässten Socken auf der Heizung trocknen.

Weiter ging es nach Jzerka und die Sonne ging unter, leichter Nieselregen setzte ein und wir waren uns nicht sicher wo wir heute Nacht schlafen könnten. Kalte Füße und Ungeduld ergaben, dass wir es im Wald nebenan entlang eines klass. Loipenweges probieren wollten. Unsere Karte zeigte eine Schutzhütte auf der Hälfte des Weges. Also Rad geschnappt und durch den pappigen Schnee gestapft. Nach ca. 1km Laufen und Schieben war immer noch keine Hütte in der Dunkelheit auszumachen, unsere Kräfte schwanden ein wenig und der Regen wurde stärker. Kurzerhand wurde das Nachtlager auf dem höchsten Punkt neben der Strecke aufgebaut und schnell in die Schlafsäcke gekrochen zum Warm und trocken bleiben. Eyk hat sich noch in der Perfektion des Schneeplattstampfens geübt und uns einen Schlafgang und Pissplatz freigetreten. 











die Nacht war kühler als sonst, und wir hofften alle innigst, dass es Frost geben würde, damit der Schnee endlich hart wird und uns und die Bikes besser trägt. Pustekuchen! Am Morgen danach war alles so nass und weich wie zuvor. Also schnell abbauen, Kakao kochen und auf den Bikes mehr schlecht als recht versuchen dort wieder herunterzurollen. 











Mitunter gestaltete sich das Gefahre recht witzig, es rollt ein Stück, man ist bemüht den Lenker gerade zu halten und nicht links und rechts von der kleinen Hauptspur in den Tiefschnee abzudriften, dann kommt ne kleine Senke und schwupps steckt das Vorderrad bis zur Nabe im Schnee und man selber mit dem Kopf voran vor dem Rad am Boden.

Schweißtreibend erreichten wir dann irgendwann einen Stausee um nochmal Pause zu machen und uns auf die letzte Abfahrt vorzubereiten. Das schönste Stück Trail empfang uns bei der Einfahrt in ein kleines Waldtal entlang eines kleinen Gewässers. Rechts der schnelle Bach, links oben der Trail, überall Eiszapfen und Felsen und eine rollende technische Fatbikepassage - herrlich.





















Unten angekommen gab's noch das Gruppenfoto im Bach und der Rest des Weges entlang einer Straße nach Tanvald zum Bahnhof.

die kleinen tschech. Städte haben schon einen ganz besonderen Charme von Abgeranztheit, Jogginghosen, Alkoholmissbrauch, rostiger Müll, toughe aufgebitchte faszinierende Frauen und trotzdem freundliche Gemüter und lecker Essen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. März 2013)

Sehr spannender Reisebericht mit wieder mal faszinierenden Bildern! 
Und weil`s so schön ist, nochmal zitiert:


----------



## a.nienie (14. März 2013)

toller bericht.


netzfund


----------



## Wbs_70 (14. März 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr spannender Reisebericht mit wieder mal faszinierenden Bildern!



danke,
gibt's auch nochmal etwas schicker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (14. März 2013)

Oh ja, das sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus 
Sehr sympatisch finde ich auch, das zugegeben wird, das die Fahrerei im Schnee auch recht anstrengend sein kann und all zu oft in wildes Geschiebe gipfelt - ich dachte schon, es ginge nur mir so.
Dazu noch ein Glas Respekt, für die Länge euer Touren....


----------



## Pimper (14. März 2013)

Klasse gemachter Bericht ! Bin ja begeistert !

Fotos: 
lila Felgen: 



> Fauen stehen auf Fatbikes, that's a Law! ;-)



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.  Zu 80% wird man von Frauen mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht angesprochen. Mich würde interessieren welche Ur-Instinkte der Anblick dicker Reifen wohl im weiblichen Homo Sapiens weckt


----------



## schrabinski (14. März 2013)

Jo, der Trip war ziemlich lässig!


So sah der Aufstieg zum ersten Nachtlager aus:




Bikebergsteigen of Death des Todes von Schrabinski auf Flickr

Ist schon eher die Kategorie Bikebergsteigen und die Meinungen darüber waren sehr geteilt 
Räder und Gepäck mussten wir getrennt da hoch bugsieren,da man ständig bis zum Bauch im Klitschschnee steckte - ein Spaß!

Guten Morgen!




Dobré ráno! von Schrabinski auf Flickr

Tschechisch Schussfahren




AllDinse of Schuss von Schrabinski auf Flickr


----------



## Pimper (14. März 2013)

> Ja eine starre Lefty wäre schon was... nur bezahlbar muss sie bleiben ;-)



Etwas off topic, ich weiß:

Hab da auch länger drüber nachgedacht und bin zu keinen sinnvollen Argumenten gekommen. Die PBR-Version* konnte man auf 1190 g runter tunen. Und ein Druck auf den Knopf macht sie starr. 

Habe mich letztendlich entschlossen die Lefty als Starrgabel zu sehen, die man auf Knopfdruck auch mit 100 mm Federweg fahren kann. ^^



* 2011er Jahrgang. Die aktuellen (2012/2013) scheinen wieder etwas schwerer geworden zu sein.


----------



## Pimper (14. März 2013)

> So sah der Aufstieg zum ersten Nachtlager aus:



War das nicht mehr fahrbar, oder ? 

Wär' wahrscheinlich nix für mich. Mir tun schon nach 3 Stunden die Knochen weh...


----------



## schrabinski (14. März 2013)

Mir tun die Knochen immer in der Stadt weh, im Gebirge dagegen geht´s mir oft recht fluffig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (14. März 2013)

matsch schrieb:


> Ja eine starre Lefty wäre schon was... nur bezahlbar muss sie bleiben ;-)



Ich finde  die sehr interessant, müsste halt auch von 29er zu Fatbike konvertiert werden...






Quelle

Gruß
Roman


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2013)

hatte irgendwo eine amiseite gesehen, die starre carbon letys basteln... muß mal den link suchen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. März 2013)

Roman kennt es schon...
Aus dem Schweizer Nachbarforum vom User collideous (samt Aufbauthread):


----------



## Kittie (15. März 2013)

Man, wie ich die Leute beneide, die das Können und die Möglichkeiten haben, alles von Grund auf selbst zu machen....und dann noch in dieser Qualität. Wunderbar!


----------



## BigJohn (15. März 2013)

Den Rahmen hat der User bei 44 Bike in den USA fertigen lassen.


----------



## Wbs_70 (15. März 2013)

da steht ne Menge Geld rumm.
hübsches Rad i.E. geworden. Hut ab.


----------



## martn (16. März 2013)

mit den expeditionsfotos brauch ich noch n weilchen, aber ich hab was von mittwoch:




vielleicht besteht da ja ne chance auf fotodestages...


----------



## Rennofen (16. März 2013)

Das Bild ist der Hammer!!


----------



## mr.gould (16. März 2013)

Ja, sind das denn geile Bilder?
Die Gegend kenn ich gut. Teil meiner Familie wohnt in bei Reichenberg, in Galblonz! und ich reise öfter mal aus dem Schwarzwald an um dort im Isergebirge zu wandern und langzulaufen.


----------



## Pitbull75 (16. März 2013)

martn schrieb:


> mit den expeditionsfotos brauch ich noch n weilchen, aber ich hab was von mittwoch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

für das Foto des Tages,sollte ein lächeln zuerkennen sein.
Gibs auch ein Bild von der Landung ??? Oder wurde es bewusst weggelassen.
Eure Bilder sind immer echt Klasse.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabinski (16. März 2013)

Der Gaul hat mich an dem Tag locker 30 mal abgeworfen, weil unterm Pulver das blanke Eis lauerte.
Aber das Ding saß


----------



## Wbs_70 (16. März 2013)

kurzer Ausritt heute 











[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhGzsr6-fyU&feature=share&list=UUa0foORCy98j0ORkQvSxuIA"]white - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## m(A)ui (16. März 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> und ich reise öfter mal aus dem Schwarzwald an um dort im Isergebirge zu wandern und langzulaufen.


warum macht man denn sowas??

maui


----------



## mr.gould (17. März 2013)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> warum macht man denn sowas??
> 
> maui



So etwas wie?


----------



## m(A)ui (17. März 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> So etwas wie?


aus dem schoenen schwarzwald ins weit entfernte isergebirge fahren um wintersport zu betreiben. ;-)

maui


----------



## Pimper (17. März 2013)

Also bei euch liegt noch Schnee...wow...

Zwei Fragen:

Pinkelst du im zweiten Bild gegen dein Rad ? 

Was für eine Rahmenhöhe ist das ? Sieht aus wie einer der recht seltenen 12 oder 13 Zöller..


----------



## harald_legner (17. März 2013)

5 Minuten Fatbike-Spaß in Russland.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePYMTijK_54"]VideoJoiner130315233507 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2013)

harald_legner schrieb:


> 5 Minuten Fatbike-Spaß in Russland.
> VideoJoiner130315233507 - YouTube


 
besonders bei 3:04


----------



## martn (17. März 2013)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für das Foto des Tages,sollte ein lächeln zuerkennen sein.
> Gibs auch ein Bild von der Landung ??? Oder wurde es bewusst weggelassen.
> ...



jetz steht es tatsächlich zur wahl zum fdt und mehr lächeln haben auch die anderen bilder nich, 
bei der landung hatte ich schon aufgehört abzudrücken. aber der sprung war deutlich kürzer, als er aufm bild anmutet... 

würd mich über stimmen freuen (natürlich nur, wenn ihr das bild für würdig haltet) und ein fatbike auf der startseite wär doch mal was! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1329334


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsign-bikes (17. März 2013)

Hier mal etwas neues von NICOLAI - in Helsinki wird aus einem UFO DS ein Fattier gebaut!!


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. März 2013)

adsign-bikes schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas neues von NICOLAI - in Helsinki wird aus einem UFO DS ein Fattier gebaut!!


 

Mit der Kettenblattgröße ist man aber festgelegt,so wie der 
Hinterbau aufbaut oder ist nur kein 100mm Lager verbaut ??
Sieht aber schon mal gut aus.


----------



## Wbs_70 (18. März 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen:
> 
> Pinkelst du im zweiten Bild gegen dein Rad ?
> 
> Was für eine Rahmenhöhe ist das ? Sieht aus wie einer der recht seltenen 12 oder 13 Zöller..



Ja, natürlich pinkele ich da gegen mein eigenes Rad.
Machst Du das bei deinen Räder nicht so?

und es ist ein 13" (XS) Rahmen - Kategorie Fatbike Trialbike ;-)


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. März 2013)

..das mit dem pinkeln macht mann doch am HR,wenn der Schnee die Kassette zugesetzt hat und nichts mehr geht mit schalten. 


Wbs_70 schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich pinkele ich da gegen mein eigenes Rad.
> Machst Du das bei deinen Räder nicht so?
> 
> und es ist ein 13" (XS) Rahmen - Kategorie Fatbike Trialbike ;-)


----------



## svennox (18. März 2013)

ich hab mich zwar an diese fettenBikes noch nicht gewöhnt...
..aber wenn..würde ich eins von nicolai nehmen...1.SAHNE 



adsign-bikes schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas neues von NICOLAI - in Helsinki wird aus einem UFO DS ein Fattier gebaut!!


----------



## zoomer (18. März 2013)

Das ist aber nicht der/das Nicolai an dass/den die meisten hier denken.
Bin in der Gegend auch auf eine Firma Carver gestossen die auch nichts
der Deutschen zu tun hat ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2013)

Die Carvers vom Fatbike-Hersteller (ob fett oder nicht) sind aber deutlich toller als die deutschen Carver-Räder.


----------



## zoomer (18. März 2013)

Das kann schon sein 

Ich war nur anfangs sehr verwirrt ...


----------



## harald_legner (18. März 2013)

Norwegen. Sonne. Schnee. Fatbikes. 
https://vimeo.com/61980366


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. März 2013)

harald_legner schrieb:


> Norwegen. Sonne. Schnee. Fatbikes.
> https://vimeo.com/61980366


 
Hallo Harald,

da hast mal wieder was fein,imNetz gefunden.
Besonders die Stelle bei 1:55,aber damit muss mann bei Schnee rechnen.
Schöne Gegend wo die beiden unterwegs sind.
Auch wie die beiden das mit der Kameraführung machen ,finde ich sehr gelungen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. März 2013)

Und der Videoanfang ist vom Dead Prez-Track "Hip Hop" - sehr sympathisch. Leider hällt der gute Musikgeschmack nicht an...

Netter Film!


----------



## Wilhelm (19. März 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> _Das ist aber nicht der/das Nicolai an dass/den die meisten hier denken._ *Doch, ist es!*
> Bin in der Gegend auch auf eine Firma Carver gestossen die auch nichts
> der Deutschen zu tun hat ....


Im Unterschied zu den beiden voneinander unabhängigen Bike-Marken, die sich CARVER nennen (APOLLO Bike GmbH in Dresden/Sa. [D] und CARVER Bikes in Woolwich/ME [US]), gibt es die Bike-Marke NICOLAI nur EINmal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das o.g. Foto sowie ein weiteres (s.u.) hatte NICOLAI am Freitag letzter Woche, 14.03.2013, an verschiedene BikeMags gemailt, u.a. an "VitalMTB" und an "BikeRumor":_Hello friends of Nicolai, for your friday amusement.

That is what the men up in the North go for in winter - NICOLAI goes  fattire - from our distributor at Helsinki. So enjoy yourself and have a  nice weekend with some epic rides.

Cheers Andreas
_​Zach OVERHOLT von "BikeRumor" postete,  daß der Fat Bike-Umbau tatsächlich vom NICOLAI-Vertrieb in Helsinki  stamme. Der Hauptrahmen ist ein offensichtlich serienmäßiges 26er  NICOLAI "UFO-DS" (Dual Slalom) - ein Modell, welches nicht mehr Teil des laufenden Programmes ist und von dem moderneren 4-Gelenker "Ion 14" mit Horst-Link abgelöst wurde, jedoch als eines der "Specials"  noch immer gesondert geordert werden kann. Nur der Hinterbau des  degressiv angelenkten Eingelenkers erscheint für größere Reifenfreiheit  modifiziert, die Geometrie insgesamt nicht an den Durchmesser der Fat  Bike-Laufräder angepaßt (u.a. ist das Tretlager zu hoch ... ). Dies  spricht dagegen, daß es sich um eine UFO-DS-Fatty-Variante vom  Hersteller handelt. Dennoch hoffe ich, daß es in der Zukunft die eine  oder andere FatTire-Version von geeigneten NICOLAI-Modellen geben könnte,  zumindest als "Special", am besten optional mit PINION P1.18 (evtl. in Verbindung mit stärker gekröpften Kurbeln).

_P.S.: Welche USD-Gabel ist das in dem UFO-DS?_


----------



## Wilhelm (19. März 2013)

CARVER Bikes hat ein Titan-Fat-Bike-Projekt mit PINION P1.18-Getriebe in der Pipeline. Bin gespannt.
































Auch von Antonio OSUNA, der für das technische Design - insbes. für die Fahrwerkskonstruktion - bei JERÓNIMO Cycles (ES) zuständig ist und das Blog "Linkage Design" führt, gibt es ein "Fat PINION"-Konzept:


----------



## svennox (19. März 2013)

schönes Video 
ps. Vielen Dank @Wilhelm ..für die INFOS zum fett-nicolai +den grossen Fotos 




harald_legner schrieb:


> Norwegen. Sonne. Schnee. Fatbikes.
> https://vimeo.com/61980366


----------



## Pimper (19. März 2013)

> CARVER Bikes hat ein Titan-Fat-Bike-Projekt mit PINION P1.18-Getriebe in der Pipeline. Bin gespannt.



Also die Carvers sind schon sehr geil.... 

Da würd ich schon einiges stehenlassen für...


----------



## raumtraum (20. März 2013)

Mit Pinion habe ich schon gesprochen, so einfach ist die Adaption für Fatbikes nicht. Es soll zwar neben der gefrästen Kurbel demnächst auch eine geschmiedete geben, für Fatties müsste es jedoch dazu eine extrem nach außen gekröpfte Kurbel sein, denn die Achse = tragende Welle des Getriebes wird erst einmal nicht länger werden. Falls einer von Euch ein paar solche Kurbeln fräsen möchte bin ich auch daran interessiert

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennofen (20. März 2013)

Pinion Kurbel selber machen hätte schon was... nicht nur für Fatbikes...
ich hätte gerne eine mit Spider um das sing mal in nem Tandem zu verbauen und zu schauen ob es hält....
oder gibt es Kurbeln, die ne kompatible Verzahnung haben?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kittie (22. März 2013)

Nicht meine, würde ich aber sofort erwerben, wenn.....ja wie immer - nix Kohle da zur Zeit.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Surly-Conund...t_Fahrräder&hash=item20d09d9835#ht_500wt_1156

Und dazu gleich das passende Video:






Und etwas Fat bezogener:






Ist Einrad fahren eigentlich schwer?


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. März 2013)

Hut ab vor der Leistung, aber es sieht höllisch unökonomisch aus.
Mit den feinen Trails wüsste ich besseres anzufangen!


----------



## m(A)ui (22. März 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Ist Einrad fahren eigentlich schwer?


ich hab's an einem tag gelernt. allerdings nur strasse. Gelaende ist sicher etwas schwieriger...
haette noch nen guenstiges muni abzugeben: 26x3" ;-)

maui


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2013)




----------



## Kittie (23. März 2013)

@m(A)ui 

Ein Tag!? Hast du einen Vergleich mit irgend was anderem, wie zb. ein Fixie beim "Trackstand"? Das kann ich zb. schon recht lange und wenn vergleichbar, wäre es ja schon die halbe Miete 

  @FlowinFlo

Na komm schon....das Video von Bumble, ist doch das, was man als "besseres anzufangen" bezeichnen könnte. Wobei dieses hektische gekurble, schon recht anstrengend ausschaut. Trotzdem Geilloooo

  @Bumble

Einfach nur Klasse  Schade, das man sich nicht ansatzweise vorstellen kann, wie schwer das ist, was der da macht - noch nicht 


Das es da richtige DH Meisterschaften und alles mögliche drumrum gibt, ist zumindest für mich eine völlig neue Welt - "faszinierende neu Welt" und dieses "haben will" Gefühl ist gerade wieder auf 100%


----------



## Tiborange (24. März 2013)

...morgentlich Ausfahrt bei Minus elf Grad Celsius... und trotzdem schmelzen die Böden auf in der Sonne... naja so gabs wenigstens auch den ersten Schlamm 2013... 







...so tief war der Schnee dann aber auch nicht... vielleicht noch 8-10 Zentimeter...





...bald muß ich dann wieder meinen Lieblingstrail mit den "Rad-Rambos" teilen... 





... und plötzlich am Wegesrand... der Baum an dem die FatBikes wachsen...


----------



## martn (25. März 2013)

war heute alleine an den elbhängen unterwegs. eigentlich zu wenig schnee fürs fettrad, aber die anderen beiden geländeräder können grad nich so recht bremsen... ging trotzdem gut. und die sonne schien!

wenn ich geahnt hätte, dass der schnee richtung scheitelpunkt der tour immer weniger würde, hätte ich eher fotos gemacht, so gibts nur paar krümel...




Keppgrund by all martn, on Flickr




UmsetzSelbsportraitVersuche by all martn, on Flickr




PushUp by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## m(A)ui (25. März 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> @m(A)ui
> 
> Ein Tag!? Hast du einen Vergleich mit irgend was anderem, wie zb. ein Fixie beim "Trackstand"? Das kann ich zb. schon recht lange und wenn vergleichbar, wäre es ja schon die halbe Miete


es ist wesentlich leichter als wheelie zu lernen. mit trackstand kann ich's nicht vergleichen, da ich vor dem fixie das stehen schon auf dem trialbike erlernt habe.

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiborange (31. März 2013)

3.8" vs 3.0"


----------



## kolt siewerts (31. März 2013)

Spezialized Fat Bike? 




http://feedly.com/k/122NC1T


----------



## Kittie (31. März 2013)

Anfang vom Ende....im Mainstream angekommen....


----------



## kolt siewerts (31. März 2013)

Wirklich schrecklich. Nicht auszudenken, wie furchtbar Schwalbe Reifen oder DT Suisse Laufräder fürs Fat Bike sein werden.


----------



## ArSt (31. März 2013)

Und etwas Entwicklungsarbeit hat man sich auch noch aufgehoben: Nächtes Jahr mit tapered Steuerrohr, und übernächstes dann als Fully. Jedes Jahr ein Neues, daß ist gut für den Umsatz!


----------



## Pitbull75 (31. März 2013)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> Wirklich schrecklich. Nicht auszudenken, wie furchtbar Schwalbe Reifen oder DT Suisse Laufräder fürs Fat Bike sein werden.


 
..der Markt dafür wäre bestimmt da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (31. März 2013)

Bitte ne leichte und trotzdem ausreichend stabile 100mm Felge und alternativ vielleicht noch ne 95mm Felge die dann ohne Rahmenveränderung ins Pugsley passt 

Wenn vernünftige Teile kommen, dürfen sich gerne die großen Firmen einklinken, ein Fatty wird auch in Zukunft nicht jeder kaufen da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## BigJohn (31. März 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass es für Kunden preislich von Vorteil sein wird, wenn die großen dazustoßen. Die wollen doch eh bloß ein Stück vom überteuerten Kuchen.


----------



## Pimper (31. März 2013)

Also ich mach mir da echt keine Gedanken. Auch wenn die langen und harten Winter zurück sind, wird Radfahren im Schnee eine Art Kuriosum bleiben.

Und im Sommer wird's um das Thema eh etwas ruhiger...

...von daher...


----------



## Lotte.2000 (31. März 2013)

Hier ein paar Fotos von meinem Osterbiwak im Müritz Nationalpark.

Der Rundweg beläuft sich auf ca. 170 km, er war teilweise nicht fahrbar und ich habe einige Stücke schieben müssen. Am Tag um die 0 Grad und in der Nacht -3. Verpflegung alles an Bord, nur ein Feierabendbier von der Tanke konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen .

















es grüßt René


----------



## Kittie (31. März 2013)

Warst du ganz alleine - im dunklen Wald?  Ich glaube dazu wäre ich zu sehr "Mädchen" 

Hast du ein oder zwei Nächte gebraucht? Auf jeden Fall sah das nach Spaß aus!


----------



## Pimper (31. März 2013)

Ach ! Die Müritz! 

Da war ich auch mal. Einmal um den Müritzer See und zurück nach Berlin... 
(nicht an einem Tag...^^)


----------



## Lotte.2000 (31. März 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Warst du ganz alleine - im dunklen Wald?  Ich glaube dazu wäre ich zu sehr "Mädchen"
> 
> Hast du ein oder zwei Nächte gebraucht? Auf jeden Fall sah das nach Spaß aus!



Ja ich war allein unterwegs und das ist auch kein Problem für mich. Habe bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bin um 9 Uhr gestartet und bis zum dunkel werden 110 km gefahren oder wie auch immer man das nennen kann. Ich bin sicher 10 mal in den Schnee gefallen . Am nächsten Morgen ging es um 7 wieder weiter und ich war gegen 12 wieder an meinem Auto und pünktlich zum Kaffee zu Hause .


----------



## stubenhocker (31. März 2013)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ja ich war allein unterwegs und das ist auch kein Problem für mich.



Respekt das Du das allein durchgezogen hast 
Ich wollte René eigentlich begleiten, habe aber am Vorabend kalte Füße bekommen.
Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (31. März 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich wollte René eigentlich begleiten, habe aber am Vorabend kalte Füße bekommen.
> Alex



Gegen kalte Füße. Sicher mal ein Test wert!


----------



## spinner69 (31. März 2013)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/03/31/ned-overend-spotted-with-specialized-fat-bike-prototype/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (1. April 2013)

Morgen Gemeinde,
hab mir heute mal ne Schlammpackung gegönnt:


----------



## Pimper (2. April 2013)

Yo ! Da kann ich mithalten !! 

Frischer Schlamm von gestern samt Schnee-Eis-Dreck-Gemisch und ein bisschen Pferdeschei$e...^^


----------



## Kittie (2. April 2013)

Iiiiii pfui, für sowas sind Fahrräder nun echt nicht gedacht


----------



## Pimper (2. April 2013)

Mein Fatbike hatte Durchfall...


----------



## SirQuickly (3. April 2013)

Ich war heute mal beim Waschen...





Hat sich gelohnt :


----------



## Pimper (6. April 2013)

k.A. ob schon bekannt, aber passt gerad zum Thema "Die Großen & Co."

Laut der Site beabsichtigt Shimano derzeit nicht Komponenten für's Fatbike anzubieten. Das dürfte eventuelle Mainstream-Ängste vorest lindern ..^^

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/02/07/hack-shimano-xt-crank-on-a-fatbike/

Trotzdem wunderschönes Moots FrosTi (mit XT-Kurbel):
















Quelle: http://windinmyface.com/Moots2012-FrostTi-gallery-bike.html


----------



## zoomer (6. April 2013)

Farblich sehr schön - aber ich finde den Rahmen so was von hässlich.


Verbogene Rohre, für möglichst kurzes Steuerrohr,
aber dann 8 cm Spacer auf den Schaft klatschen ...


----------



## Pimper (6. April 2013)

Bevorzuge eigentlich auch eher gerade Rohre (wie bei Twenty2 z.B.). 
So Schwanenhälse gefallen mir gar nicht. 

Aber das FrosTi ist irgendwie gelungen (dezente Biegungen), bis auf die obenverlegten Züge und den Monostay am Hinterbau.


----------



## Bumble (7. April 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> aber dann 8 cm Spacer auf den Schaft klatschen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (11. April 2013)

Cannonale ist auch an Bord.


----------



## kolt siewerts (11. April 2013)

Oder ist es doch nur die Arbeit eines Fans, der sein 9:zero:7 angemalt hat?


----------



## BigJohn (11. April 2013)

Ist einfach nur ein 907 mit innen verlegten zügen. Man sieht deutlich die Schweisnähte, damit sollte die Sache klar sein


----------



## Kittie (11. April 2013)

Immer diese Panikmache


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2013)

Aber ein hübsches Ergebnis!
Was steht denn für ein Name auf dem OR?


----------



## kolt siewerts (11. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Was steht denn für ein Name auf dem OR?


Ich kann es nicht entziffern. Aber es gab auch schon Vermutungen, dass ein Cannondale Teamfahrer bei einem Fatbike Rennen teilgenommen habe, und das Ding so entstanden sei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (11. April 2013)

Die Cannondale SRM Kurbel wird sich auch nicht so einfach montieren lassen, ich denke da hat schon Cannondale die Finger im Spiel.


----------



## Pimper (11. April 2013)

> Aber es gab auch schon Vermutungen, dass ein Cannondale Teamfahrer bei einem Fatbike Rennen teilgenommen habe, und das Ding so entstanden sei...



War früher auch bei den Downhill-Rennen durchaus üblich . Da nicht jede Marke eine ultimative Downhill-Waffe im Angebot hatte, aber ein teilweise üppiges Racing-Team, hat man einfach Bikes anderer Marken genommen und die eigenen Sticker draufgeklebt (u.a. Marin in den späten 90ern).

Da Cannondale seine Palette die letzten Jahre massiv zusammengestrichen hat und besonders Exoten rausgenommen hat (z.B. keine Tandems mehr), werden die jetzt auch keine "Zeit" für ein eigenes Fatbike haben.

Aber aussehen tut's recht nett....


----------



## m(A)ui (12. April 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> War früher auch durchaus üblich bei den Downhill-Rennen. Da nicht jede Marke eine ultimative Downhill-Waffe im Angebot hatte, aber ein teilweise üppiges Racing-Team, hat man einfach Bikes anderer Marken genommen und die eigenen Sticker draufgeklebt (u.a. Marin in den späten 90ern).


hihi!




(nach jimmy deatons wechsel zu Barracuda)

maui


----------



## BigJohn (12. April 2013)

Sieht auch ein gaaaanz kleines bisschen nach nem Yeti Arc aus^^


----------



## Pimper (12. April 2013)

@Maui 

Genau...

 @BigJohn

Das ist jetzt nun wirklich reine Spekulation ...


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (30. April 2013)

Das ist ja mal ein Fatbike 

(Internetfund)


----------



## Burba (30. April 2013)

Mhh, naja


----------



## zoomer (30. April 2013)

Cool !

Der hat die Bremsen vom Chevy gleich mitverwendet ...


----------



## Pimper (10. Mai 2013)

Weil das Thema Schutzbleche hier erwähnt wurde:

Hab mich nun auch für die Holz-Fender entschieden. Mit hellem Mittelstreifen, das wirkt schlanker. Hab relativ kurze genommen, damit man nicht so eine klassische Schutzblech-Schildkröten-Optik hat. 

Das gute ist, die Holz-Fender sind flach, also nicht sphärisch. Von der Seite gesehen fallen sie also kaum auf.


----------



## Kittie (10. Mai 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Mit hellem Mittelstreifen, das wirkt schlanker.




Sehr schön geschrieben 

Schließlich muss man ja auch mit nem Dicken auf seine Linie achten. Sehr schick die Teile im übrigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (10. Mai 2013)

Servus Kittie !

Besten Dank.  Bin ja grundsätzlich nicht so der Schutzblech-Typ, aber am Fatbike musste was anständiges her. Die improvisierte SKS Mud-X Lösung war nicht so toll (relativ schnell naßer Hintern). 

Und zuviel Holzoptik sollte es auch nicht sein, daher nur der Mittelstreifen...^^


----------



## Kittie (19. Mai 2013)

Und weil heute ein schöner Tag war und hier in letzter Zeit so wenig los ist, nun ein kleiner bebilderter Bericht zu den neuen Nate´s. 
Nach dem Regen der letzten Tage, war es klar, das der Wald ausschaut, wie ne "Schweinesuhle". Mag ich eigentlich gar nicht sonderlich, aber perfekt, um die Reifen zu testen.

Schei** auf das mehr an Gewicht....Der Grip, selbst im Schlamm ist Bombe  Das hätte der Endo nie geschafft. Auch ne nasse Wiese mit ordentlich Schräglage in der Kurve - kein Problem. 

Sollte das Dicke bleiben (bisher schaut es aus, als wenn es gehen darf und jemand anderen ein Dauergrinsen verpasst), sind "das" die Reifen der Zukunft. 

Auf der Straße ergibt das Profil, bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit, ein tiefes Surren - sehr schön in der Fussgängerzone 

Aber nu - Bilder:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Mai 2013)




----------



## Pimper (19. Mai 2013)

Schöne Fotos. 

Wie breit sind die Nates eigentlich am Meßschieber ? Sehen auf Fotos immer mächtiger aus als Hüsker Dü, obwohl sie "nur" mit 3,8 Zoll angegeben sind (Hüsker: 4,0")...


----------



## Kittie (20. Mai 2013)

Habe gerade nix zu messen da, bin mir aber Sicher, das die Noppen (Profil) durch ihre höhe (0,6cm) einiges dazu beitragen, das die Nate´s "mächtiger" aussehen.
Sie rollen, meiner Meinung nach, sogar besser als die Larry´s (vom Endomorph am VR und HR ganz zu schweigen). Ist kaum noch ein Unterschied mehr, zu nem "normalem" MTB.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Mai 2013)

Das passt natürlich wie die Faust aufs Auge mit dem Elefantenklo im Hintergrund! 
"Fette Bikes und fette Bilder!" 


Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich zu dem Verkauf sagen soll...


----------



## Kittie (20. Mai 2013)

Genau, das "Klo" 

Wenn´s was werden sollte mit dem Verkauf, überlege ich ja schon - was aus Titan zum günstigen Preis, oder vielleicht Stahl handgemacht . Oder einfach wieder ein´s, das mir im richtigen Moment über den Weg rollt und gleich gefällt. Liebe auf den ersten Blick, so zu sagen


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Mai 2013)

... Nur kühlt diese Liebe immer so schnell ab bei dir! 
Du meinst aber kein Fettes, sondern ein normales Mtb mit "handgemacht"?


----------



## Kittie (20. Mai 2013)

Ja ja, das ist die Falle des Systems....Wie ein Süchtiger auf Droge....immer mehr und immer schneller.   Einfach nur das Sammeln von Erfahrungen, bis der Kopf platzt 

So ein schönes Nöll, oder Norwid wäre mal was. Dem Wiesmann trauere ich immer noch nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (20. Mai 2013)

Norwid Thyra find ich nicht übel. Aber wenn handgemacht, dann würde ich derzeit zuerst bei Agresti anklopfen.

Willst das Pugsley nicht als Zweitrad behalten ? Nicht dass du dem auch noch irgendwann hinterher trauern musst....


----------



## Kittie (20. Mai 2013)

Klar, behalten hätte ich alle Räder gerne. Leider geht diese Spielerei nur durch den Verkauf von einem "alten". Ich ja schon froh, das zur Zeit nix an den Nerven kratzt (und unbedingt erworben werden will). So kann ich mir wenigstens Zeit lassen.


----------



## Bumble (20. Mai 2013)

Also ich würd mein "Dickes" vermissen, Verkauf undenkbar.


----------



## Kittie (22. Mai 2013)

Nun, die Dicken können schon einiges, aber eben nicht alles....

Gerade im "mtbr" gesehen


----------



## Pimper (22. Mai 2013)

> Nun, die Dicken können schon einiges, aber eben nicht alles....



Wenn es das ist, wonach es sich anhört, dann vergiß mal die Ein-Bike-für-Alles-Theorie. Also bei mir hat sie nicht geklappt. Man braucht einfach unterschiedliche Bikes für unterschiedliche Bereiche.  (ist ja z.B. beim Auto anders...)

Und dank Ebay und Co. muß man auch kein Vermögen aufwenden...


----------



## Jocki (30. Mai 2013)

Heut wahr FATBIKE Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (30. Mai 2013)

Du machst mich fertig....fast wäre das Thema "Fatbike" durch gewesen.... und nun du 

Das ist doch noch besser eingefangen:





(ich war mal so frei  )


----------



## Pimper (30. Mai 2013)

Und der Nate "schubbert" nicht in Kurven an der Gabel ?


----------



## Jocki (30. Mai 2013)

Nö, da sind links und rechts fast 1cm Luft zur Gabel.


----------



## Pimper (30. Mai 2013)

Bei einem steifen Laufrad sollte das gehen. Doppelbrücke beim Fatbike ist auf jeden Fall lässig...


----------



## raumtraum (30. Mai 2013)

Es ist immer Fatbikewetter!
Mit Frontfederei ist das ganze allerdings noch eindrucksvoller. Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## martn (30. Mai 2013)

lässiger hobel!


----------



## BigJohn (31. Mai 2013)

Wie siehts mit der Fahrbarkeit aus? Die Gabel trennen ja doch einige cm zur Originalen. Und hast du die Gabel irgendwie getravelt, damit du nicht vom Rad fliegst, wenn du den ganzen Federweg nutzt?


----------



## Jocki (31. Mai 2013)

Die Dorado ist die 29er Version, die hat "nur" 175 mm Federweg das geht sich genau aus.

Das Radl ist halt recht spurtreu, aber mit ein bischen Nachdruck gehts gut ums Eck. Wenn man die Linie mal nicht so genau trifft ist völlig egal, der Hobel richtets schon

Bergauf klappt erstaunlich gut -  die Front steigt kaum auf.

Der General Lee Kassettenadapter ist fürs On-One ein heißer Tipp. Mit dem 40er Ritzel am Heck geht das Fatty gut bergauf.


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Mai 2013)

Die Dorado am On One ist echt derb! Die Optik der Doppelbrücke passt super zum zweiteiligen OR. 



Auch geil:











Den Aufbau dazu gibt es hier.


----------



## svennox (31. Mai 2013)

..auch wenn die Doppelbrückengabel sicherlich für andere Bikes gemacht ist,
zumindest nach meinem Verständnis, sieht es trotzdem genial aus UND macht bestimmt auch spass, tolles FATY on+oneBike 




Jocki schrieb:


> Heut wahr FATBIKE Wetter





Kittie schrieb:


> Du machst mich fertig....fast wäre das Thema "Fatbike" durch gewesen.... und nun du
> 
> Das ist doch noch besser eingefangen:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (31. Mai 2013)

Das müsstest du fast mal im Freeride-Hardtail-Thread präsentieren. Der LRS ist auch neu, wie ich sehe.


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Mai 2013)

sehr geiles rad. so stell ich mir die zukunft von fatbikes vor.
jetz weiß ich wieder was ich fürn rad brauch, wenn ich groß bin.


----------



## Fabeymer (31. Mai 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Du machst mich fertig....fast wäre das Thema "Fatbike" durch gewesen.... und nun du
> 
> Das ist doch noch besser eingefangen:
> 
> ...



Fokken Hölle, ist das geil! 

Kann man das Fatty eigentlich auch mit Umwerfer fahren und gibt es Gepäckträgerösen? Ich bin gerade wirklich in Versuchung bzw. denke schon sehr intensiv über ein Fatbike nach, würde aber auch gerne Touren mit Gepäck damit fahren. Rahmentasche kommt erstmal nicht in Frage, weil ich ein komplettes Set der Plus-Serie von Ortlieb plus ein halbes Dutzend Drybags (von 1,5l bis 15l) besitze und ungern schon wieder Kohle in Taschen stecken möchte. 

Momentan ist das Pugsley oben auf der Liste, die Kompatibilität mit dem LRD vom Krampus macht es schon sehr attraktiv. Zwei quasi eigenständige Räder für ~ 2200 , das find ich schon nicht so schlecht. Oder meint ihr, man kriegt das Fatty auch auf 29+ umgerüstet? Da könnte man ja dann ordentlich sparen und bekäme das ganze Set gut 500  günstiger.


----------



## Pimper (31. Mai 2013)

> Der General Lee Kassettenadapter ist fürs On-One ein heißer Tipp. Mit dem 40er Ritzel am Heck geht das Fatty gut bergauf.



Interessant. Welches Schaltwerk benutzt du bei dem 40er Riesenritzel ?


----------



## Jocki (31. Mai 2013)

Das original verbaute Sram X5 funktioniert gut.


----------



## Kittie (7. Juni 2013)

Um mal wieder Bilder zu zeigen 

Bin eben auf diesen schon älteren Thread gestoßen mit vielen hübschen Bilder, die "MIR" neu waren: http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=4101

















a.s.o


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2013)

Tolles Teil, besonders die Gabel:




















Aber Black Sheep und Fatbike und Titan und Fully... ich überfall dann ne Bank auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juni 2013)

kann jemand lesen, welches kettenblatt das auf der middleburn ist?
das in schwarz und ich verkaufe die asche meines hamsters


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juni 2013)

Wolf Tooth Components aus Minneapolis. Und was mach ich jetzt mit der Asche von deinem Hamster?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Juni 2013)

danke.
prototype...


----------



## Pimper (7. Juni 2013)

3D Racing mit ECS....

Ich dachte die wären schon längst tot, aber die gibt's ja immernoch.

Die Middleburn ist geil....


----------



## Kittie (7. Juni 2013)

Bei der Kettenstreben - Federungsvariante bekomme ich immer Kopfschmerzen, beim nachdenken über die Haltbarkeit - auf Dauer jedenfalls. Aber dennoch, geile Kiste


----------



## McSlow (8. Juni 2013)

So, noch eins.
bis auf die in meiner Teilekiste eh grad rumfliegende KS901 noch original 





Selten so viel Spass gehabt


----------



## Bumble (8. Juni 2013)

Den Rahmen find ich ja echt schick, der Designer der Gabel gehört aber definitiv erschossen.


----------



## McSlow (8. Juni 2013)

Ja, zumindest das Ansatzstück der Gabelkrone wurde im Durchmesser unglücklich gewählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (8. Juni 2013)

Wieso, hat doch den gleichen Durchmesser wie die schwarzen Spacer oben! 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## BigJohn (8. Juni 2013)

Etwas eigenartig ist es schon, dass man das so gewählt hat, wird ja schließlich extra für OnOne produziert. Wenn die die Teile wenigstens einzeln anbieten würden...


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juni 2013)

Gerade bei dem Rahmen findet sich nun nicht der sonst typische Monostay-Hinterbau, sodass auch die segmentierte Gabel irgendwie fehl am Platz ist.

Die Schwünge am Oberrohr würde ich mit einer runden Gabelkrone kombinieren.

Auch wenn der Übergang zum Steuerrohr noch immer nicht optimal wäre, aber diese On One-Gabel ist einfach...


----------



## McSlow (9. Juni 2013)

Problem ist, das es mit einfachem ersetzen eventuell nicht getan ist. Die Gabel, so hässlich Sie auch ist hat einen sehr großen Nachlauf, der Maßgeblich auch für das Handling verantwortlich ist.  Vieleicht bringt On One ja mal ihre Carbon Rigid Forks in einer Fatty Variante. Die sehen nämlich ganz gut aus und funzen top- hatte ich schon als 26er und 29er in diversen Rädern verbaut.
*edit*: hab ich doch mist geschrieben. Sie ist recht stark nach vorne abgewinkelt, sprich, der Nachlauf ist eher sehr kurz ..


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Juni 2013)

Könntest du vielleicht mal ein wenig über das Fatty schreiben bzgl. Fahrverhalten und ob/wie sich das recht hohe Laufradgewicht bemerkbar macht? 

Danke!


----------



## zoomer (9. Juni 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Könntest du vielleicht mal ein wenig über das Fatty schreiben bzgl. Fahrverhalten und ob/wie sich das recht hohe Laufradgewicht bemerkbar macht?
> 
> Danke!



Ja, ich würde gerne auch was dazu hören.
(Ergonomie, Fahrverhalten, Rollwiderstand etc.)






Hab mir das On One für nächsten Winter auch schon überlegt.
Ich fand es auf den Verkaufsbildern auch immer ziemlich sexy.

Das mit der Gabel war mir bisher so nicht aufgefallen, fand es
schön dass es das erste On One ohne Monostay war.


Gewicht ist schon 'ne Nummer und einfach mit ein paar Anbauteilen
Gewicht sparen klappt ja auch nicht weil es im wesentlichen alles
in Rahmen und Rädern steckt.


Edith :

Hmmh,
man könnte vielleicht die Speichen und Nippel upgraden, wobei,
bekomme bei meinem Zentrierständer ggf. den Höhenschlag nicht
mehr angezeigt


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juni 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hmmh,
> man könnte vielleicht die Speichen und Nippel upgraden, wobei,
> bekomme bei meinem Zentrierständer ggf. den Höhenschlag nicht
> mehr angezeigt



Wieso das denn? Geht dein Zentrierständer nicht bis 26"?


----------



## zoomer (9. Juni 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wieso das denn? Geht dein Zentrierständer nicht bis 26"?



Ist der Zentrimaster,
da geht, von Roller- über Motorradfelge bis zu 29er oder mehr,
Alles rein.

Das Problem für den schmalen Fühler der Höhenschlaguhr ist die
Breite der Felge, da er relativ mittig sitzt.
Ich könnte ihn verschieben, verliere aber damit den sorgsam
justierten Mittenfinder - oder Bohre ein weiteres neues Loch
für den Höhenfühler in 10 mm Stahl


----------



## McSlow (9. Juni 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Könntest du vielleicht mal ein wenig über das Fatty schreiben bzgl. Fahrverhalten und ob/wie sich das recht hohe Laufradgewicht bemerkbar macht?
> 
> Danke!



Klar,
also als Ausgangslage: normal bin ich mit einem 10kilo 29er Scandal unterwegs, LRS-Gewicht da irgendwas bei 1650 gr., ansonten mit einem auf Enduro umgebauten Cube Stereo mit 160mm Federweg (aber auch 1800gr LRS ) (-> die Räder sind bei mir irgendwo im Album...)

War eigentlich auch nicht so recht sicher was das recht hohe Gewicht angeht, aber im mtbr forum gab's ja schon diverse tuningmaßnahmen (schläuche sollen schwer sein, gegen light downhill Schläuche Tauschen, etc, pp..). Gab wohl auch schon leute die die typischen löcher in die felge gebohrt haben. na egal, einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen. Tunen kann man immer noch 

Hab gestern eine 45km Tour durch die Frankische Schweiz gemacht, kein sonderlich aussagekräftiges Terrain für ein Fatbike, aber einige Dinge sind doch aufgefallen:
- Der Laufradsatz ist relativ schwer, allerdings nicht so schwer, das ich da auch nur irgendwas dran machen würde. Vieleicht mal leichtere Schläuche. Man merkt beim Beschleunigen in niedrigsten Gängen, das man irgendwo gegen Trägheit kämpft, aber nicht so, das das Ding auch nur ansatzweise unfahrbar ist. Im gegenteil, ab und an hab ich das gefühl, das das grad in verblockten Stellen ab und an mal etwas ruhe reinbringt.
- Trails: Bin ein paar mir bekannte Trails gefahren (typisch Fränkisch unflowig, wurzeln, stufen, treppen, absätze... bei Gößweinstein). Die bin ich auch schon mit dem Scandal und einem Cube Enduro runter. Ganz im ernst: der Spassfaktor da war mit dem Fatty unglaublich hoch, deutlich lustiger als mit'm 29er. Das Ding ist extrem handlich und gibt ein wirklich sehr sicheres Gefühl. Ich bin gestern mit sehr viel Druck ( irgendwo bei 1.5 bar) gefahren, aber trotzdem ist das Ding auf stufigen und wurzeligen Trails ohne jegliche Probleme und spielerisch durchgekommen. Der Rahmen selbst ist Bocksteif, da gibts überhaupt garnix.
Selbst Drops größere sind kein Thema, man landet halt ein wenig härter 
Auch ein Kollege der mitgefahren ist ( auf einem Specialized Enduro ) ist mal ein Stück gefahren und war recht überrascht bezüglich des handlings. 

Geo passt optimal, die Sitzposition ist nicht zu sportlich, aber auch nicht zu komfortabel ( ich hab ein 20er Rahmen, bin 190cm groß). Der ultrabreite Lenker gefällt. Könnte etwas mehr Kröpfung nach hinten haben, aber alles noch grünen Bereich.

Um vieleicht mal einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben, all solche Dinge wie Hinterrad versetzen, Bike aufs Hinterrad ziehen, enge Spitzkehren fahren, Steilabfahrten sind ohne weiteres möglich. Beim Umsetzen merkt man schon, das man etwas mehr Gewicht rumziehen muss, ist aber alles ohne Verrenkungen machbar.

Was noch aufgefallen ist:
Die montierte Avid bremse ist.... naja. Bin mit dem Rad eine befestigte 25% Rampe von etwa 100m runter und unten gabs vorne ganz fieses fading, trotz 180er Scheibe. 
Das war an ner Stelle wo meine XT Bremse noch nicht mal auf Betriebstemperatur ist. Selbst die mittlerweile 7 Jahre alte Formula Oro K18, die mittlerweile am Stadtrad verweilt kann hier deutlich mehr.
Aber sie wird wohl auch dranbleiben, ausser es gibt mal wieder irgendwo ein Teiletausch. Für den normalen Fahrbetrieb ist die ausreichend und ganz grundsätzlich ist die Bremshebelkraft nicht allzu hoch. ( zwar welten zur XT, aber bin auch schon schlechteres gefahren).

Die SRam X5 funktioniert super. Hab an allen anderen Rädern Schimpanso, aber die X5 scheint zumindest irgendwo auf Deore Niveau zu sein. Wem's aufs Gramm nicht ankommt braucht da nix tauschen. Schaltvorgänge machen einen sehr robusten Eindruck. Der kleinste Gang reicht grad so, um obige 25% Rampe im Wiegetritt raufzukommen, aber irgendwo ist dann auch Schluss. Fürs Mittelgebirge reicht das ( die ham zwar teils fiesere Rampen, aber kürzer  ) aber denke wenn ich damit lange Rampen fahren wollte, würd ich evtl auch zu dem Leonardi Frästeil greifen.

Alles in allem bin ich vollstens zufrieden. Ich kann zwar nicht wirklich mit anderen Fatbikes vergleichen ( bin mal ein Pugsley auf nem Demo Parcours gefahren, das wars aber auch), aber es ist auf jeden Fall fahrbar, und zwar so, das es spass macht.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## zoomer (9. Juni 2013)

McSlow schrieb:


> Klar,
> also als Ausgangslage:  .....



Vielen Dank !
Genau das wollte ich hören 


Und Deine Erfahrungen zum Rollwiderstand ?
Ist das mit schlechtlaufenden 29er Reifen vergleichbar
(Hier z.B. mein Maxxis Ignitor Draht, mit Schwalbe SV19),
oder ist das eine ganz andere Liga ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (9. Juni 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank !
> Genau das wollte ich hören
> 
> 
> ...



Kann's nur bei 1.5 Bar beurteilen. Die Reifen laufen relativ(!) leicht. Was aber auch heisst, das ich die eher mit nem Hans Dampf vergleichen würde. Von Maxxis kenn' ich nur den Swamp Thing, und der läuft schlechter 

Auf jeden fall laufen die viel leichter als der Optik nach zu vermuten wäre. Haben auch "angeschrägte" Stollen um den Rollwiderstand zu verringern.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Juni 2013)

Toller und wirklich informativer Beitrag, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## zoomer (9. Juni 2013)

Ja, super ! Vielen Dank !


Und weil Galerie noch ein Appetithappen ....


----------



## Bumble (9. Juni 2013)

Interessant ist dass fast alle Neufattys sich nicht trauen den Druck anzupassen, aber das kommt mit der Zeit und dann machts noch mehr Spaß. 

bei 1,5 bar merkste relativ wenig von dem was das Fatbiken wirklich ausmacht, bei meinen Reifen wäre das Steinhart und allerhöchstens auf Asphalt sinnig fahrbar


----------



## McSlow (9. Juni 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Interessant ist dass fast alle Neufattys sich nicht trauen den Druck anzupassen, aber das kommt mit der Zeit und dann machts noch mehr Spaß.
> 
> bei 1,5 bar merkste relativ wenig von dem was das Fatbiken wirklich ausmacht, bei meinen Reifen wäre das Steinhart und allerhöchstens auf Asphalt sinnig fahrbar



Ich war auch grad mal im Keller, mein "Daumen-Manometer" ( da kamen die  1.5 bar her) hat mich ordentlich beschissen, sind nur 1 Bar drauf.

Aber du hast schon recht. Hab mich gestern wirklich nicht getraut, es waren gut 15km Asphalt dabei, und ich hatte nur eine Blackburn Rennrad-minipumpe dabei - hatte angst das ich das mit DER pumpe wieder aufpumpen müsste


----------



## Kittie (9. Juni 2013)

deja vu! Alsi ich gerade 1,5 Bar gelesen habe, kamen Erinnerungen hoch 
Anfangs ist man etwas vorsichtiger, aber 1,5 sind doch etwas viel. Unbedingt unter 1Bar, solange man nicht zu 90% auf der Straße unterwegs ist.

Aktuell sind es 0,6 für alles. Hinten 0,1 mehr...


----------



## Rommos (10. Juni 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist der Zentrimaster,
> da geht, von Roller- über Motorradfelge bis zu 29er oder mehr,
> Alles rein.
> 
> ...



Wie der Metallbauer sagt: ...ein *10er Blech*


----------



## Rake109 (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich fahre das On-One schon den ganzen Winter und muss sagen, dass das eine der besten Investitionen in Bikes war, die ich die letzten Jahre getätigt habe.
Ich hatte den ganzen Winter Spass und in diesem verregneten Frühjahr war das Fatty der absolute Brenner.
Man bekommt richtig viel fürs Geld. Das Bike ist nicht leicht, aber grundsolide:  
- die X5 ist funktional tiptop. 
- Ich habe vorne 2 fach (32/22) nachgerüstet. Umwerfer ist ein Acera E-Type Kinderradumwerfer, der wie Arsch auf Eimer passt
- die Elixir 1 ist nach dem Entlüften ebenfalls einwandfrei, einzig die rostigen Bremssattelschrauben stören
- On-One Anbauteile sind nicht leicht aber qualitativ top
- die Griffgummis habe ich durch ESI ersetzt, wie bei allen Bikes
- mit dem Sattel kam ich gar nicht klar, ich habe ein BBB aus der Restekiste verwendet, top
- die Räder sind nicht leicht aber sobald es Offroad geht bemerkt man das nicht (mehr)
- die Schläuche sind extrem schwer, da empfiehlt sich ein Upgrade mit Freeride- oder Latex-Schläuchen, oder Ghetto tubeless. Ggfs das Klebeband durch was leichteres ebenfalls ersetzen
- Steuerlager ist nach dem Winter immer noch gut, ich hatte aber schon früher On-One Steuerlager, die waren völlig sch... Deshalb habe ich die direkt mit ner dicken Fettpackung versehen

Der Fahrspass ist unglaublich, an das Lenkverahlten muss man sich nicht lange gewöhnen. 
Allerdings bin ich neulich seit langem wieder das normale Bike gefahren, da bin ich fast in die Botanik abgebogen ;-)
Die Reifen haben Traktion ohne Ende und über den Luftdruck kommt der Komfort.

Als nächste Upgrades sind geplant (Teile sind schon da, einzig die Zeit fehlt):
- Lefty-Upgrade mit Marge Lite Felge
- Bremsen umrüsten auf Shimano (nicht funktional begründet, aber dann habe ich wieder bei allen meinen Bikes Shimano)
- ggfs. das Hinterrad mit 30mm Löchern erleichtern
- rostige Schrauben durch bessere Qualtät ersetzen

Weiter Erfahrungen und Bilder zum On-One gibt es hier:
http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=4597
Lefty Upgrade:
http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4705


----------



## Rake109 (11. Juni 2013)

Ach ja Galerie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rake109 (11. Juni 2013)

Aufgrund der breiten Reifen und der Schlechtwettertauglichkeit, ist man ohne Schutzbleche immer extrem dreckig.Bei mir haben sich vorne PDW Daves Mud Shovel Fender Front - gekauft bei - http://www.charliethebikemonger.com bewährt.
Der hintere Fender hat sich nicht bewährt, der ging schnell kaputt. Da bin ich wieder auf ein SKS X-board gewechselt, an das ich im hinteren Teil eine Verbreiterung eingenietet habe. (aus einem Kanister rausgeschnitten)


----------



## McSlow (11. Juni 2013)

Bleibt noch anzumerken das ich es in 10 Jahren Radl-schrauberei noch nie geschafft habe unter Einsatz von 16 Euro (2x Schwalbe SV13F extralight, je 190 gr.) 800gr. Gewichtsersparnis (gemessen) rauszuholen, und das auch noch an der wirksamsten Stelle .

Ein Weightweenie-Bike wird aus dem Fatty trotzdem nicht. 
Wiegt ( allerdings mit schwerer KS901-Stütze ) immer noch 16,7 kg.


----------



## jim-beam (11. Juni 2013)

So möchte auch mal mein hier aus dem Forum erworbenes Mukluk
präsentieren.Macht super Spass mit dem Panzer über die Trails zu fliegen. Fahre es mit 0,5 Bar V&H, Ist zwar von der beschleunigung
etwas träge, der Rollwiederstand ist halt nicht der beste. Aber auch ein gutes Training für die Beine 
Gruß an alle
Jürgen


----------



## Kittie (11. Juni 2013)

Die grünen Felgen fetzen


----------



## corra (11. Juni 2013)

moin kann mir einer shops empfehlen bei denen ich komplett bikes oder selbst aufbauten bekomme 

ich will jetzt auch son breitreifengefährt


----------



## kolt siewerts (12. Juni 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> bei 1,5 bar merkste relativ wenig von dem was das Fatbiken wirklich ausmacht, bei meinen Reifen wäre das Steinhart und allerhöchstens auf Asphalt sinnig fahrbar


So ist es. Bei 110kg Systemgewicht fahre ich vorne 0,4 bar und hinten 0,7 bar, und hatte noch nie einen Durchschlag, trotz Wurzeltrails, Treppenauffahrten und Drops. Die dicken Reifen entfalten die richtige Wirkung erst mit dem richtigen Luftdruck, und da sind 0,2 bar Unterschied oft schon Welten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabinski (14. Juni 2013)

Mein Moonlander entpuppt sich mehr und mehr als Nabenfresser ))
In einem 3/4 Jahr Fatbiken sind 3 Naben gestorben.
Nach 2 Alfines habe ich eingesehen, dass bei IGH nur die Rohloff in Frage kommt. Da die finanziell nicht drin ist, dachte ich mir ne 785er XT ist nicht schick, sollte aber wenigstens funktionieren.
Nach 300km hat dann die Kassette ein extremes Freiraumbedürfnis in alle Richtungen entwickelt und der Freilauf hat recht wilde Geräusche von sich gegeben. Da es irgendwann doch aufgehört hatte zu schneien, habe ich den Panzer einfach in die Ecke gestellt und die Probleme auf später verschoben.
Jetzt kommt hinten ne Hohlkammerfelge rein, weil die Clownshoe schon ziemlich fertig ist und ich hab mal die Kassette abgenommen.
Da musste ich erstmal herzlich lachen: Der Freilauf hat im Bereich der Sperrklinken 5 kleine Risse und einen massiven, der den Freilauf fast in 2 Hälften teilt 
Und dass nach 300km!!!!
Es ist einfach zu viel Drehmoment von Nöten, um so einen Moonlander in Bewegung zu setzen ))

Ich rüste bald auf Kardan und Trekkergetriebe um 


schrabimmel


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2013)

Welche Alfine hast du denn kaputt bekommen?
Ist ja wirklich sonderbar, dass du da solch einen Verschleiss hast.

Bei Reiserädern mit folglich etwas mehr Gewicht zerbröseln die Naben ja auch nicht nach 500km...


----------



## Pimper (15. Juni 2013)

@schrabinski

Kannst du ein Foto von dem Freilauf einstellen ?

Und eins von deinem Oberschenkeldurchmesser vielleicht auch ...


----------



## Pimper (15. Juni 2013)

> st zwar von der beschleunigung
> etwas träge, der Rollwiederstand ist halt nicht der beste.



Kommt wohl immer drauf an, womit man vergleicht und wie die Erwartungshaltung ist. Ich hab überwiegend gestaunt wie gut die Dinger laufen. Und ich musste auch lernen, dass niedriges Gewicht wohl tatsächlich überbewertet wird...

Schönes Foto, cooles Mukluk 2.


----------



## McSlow (20. Juni 2013)

Schwimmt nicht auf 

Übrigens eine kleine Anmerkung zum Thema Schläuche:
Vorweg: mein Werkstattkeller ist ne Chaosbude 
Ich hatte 2 Schwalbe SV13F gekauft. Also Originalschläche raus, SV13F (Freeride) rein.
Heute hab ich die Werkstatt und auch den Werktisch aufgeräumt. Was steht da rum, ein originalverpackter SV13F. Auf deutsch, ich hab in einem Rad ein normalen SV13 reingebaut (da lagen auch welche auf dem Tisch...). Und bin damit mittlerweile 150km, drops, stufen, trails, wasweissich gefahren. Nur mal so, nicht zu nachahmung empfohlen, aber es geht anscheinend


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> @schrabinski
> 
> Kannst du ein Foto von dem Freilauf einstellen ?
> 
> Und eins von deinem Oberschenkeldurchmesser vielleicht auch ...





jim-beam schrieb:


> So möchte auch mal mein hier aus dem Forum erworbenes Mukluk
> präsentieren.Macht super Spass mit dem Panzer über die Trails zu fliegen. Fahre es mit 0,5 Bar V&H, Ist zwar von der beschleunigung
> etwas träge, der Rollwiederstand ist halt nicht der beste. Aber auch ein gutes Training für die Beine
> Gruß an alle
> Jürgen



Welche Rahmengrösse ist das denn? Und bei welcher Körpergrösse, bzw. Schrittlänge? Danke!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (21. Juni 2013)

Rahmen sollte en M sein!


----------



## jim-beam (22. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrösse ist das denn? Und bei welcher Körpergrösse, bzw. Schrittlänge? Danke!


 
Also der Rahmen ist M , Meine Grösse 174 cm bei 78 Schrittlänge !
Passt super .
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Rake109 (23. Juni 2013)

Lefty Umbau beendet ;-)


----------



## Kittie (24. Juni 2013)

Schick, schick...

Was musste alles verändert werden, damit man umbauen konnte? Ist doch bestimmt einiges, oder?



Und gleich noch was sehr Geile hinterher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rake109 (24. Juni 2013)

Für den Lefty-Umbau muss schon einiges gemacht werden.
- zuerst braucht es eine ältere Lefty (Max), die noch geklemmte Gabelbrücken hat. Da sucht man recht lange.
- ich würde sagen mindestens eine harte Feder verbauen
- Die Lefty muss im Federweg begrenzt werden. Das geht intern wohl nur sehr schwer, ich habe das aktuell sehr handwerklich gelöst mit einem angeklemmten Gummupuffer unterm Faltenbalg. Man kann die Gabel aber auch auf Luftfederung mit entsprechenden Federwegsbegrenzungen umbauen lassen. Ist nicht ganz billig, lohnt sich aber.
- Gabelbrücke gibt es bei mendoncyclesmith.com - einfach anschreiben
- Lefty Nabe einspeichen, man braucht aber ordentlich Versatz, deshalb die Marge Lite einseitig eingespeicht.
- min 90mm Vorbau, damit der Lenker nicht an der Lefty ansteht.

Apropos, der Reifen ist mit Ghetto Tubeless (20" BMX Schlauch) montiert udn hält die Luft schon seit 2 Tagen ohne Dichtmilch.


----------



## Kittie (24. Juni 2013)

Wow, das ist viel Aufwand...Wo bist du Preislich gelandet, als alles erledigt war?


----------



## ONE78 (24. Juni 2013)

Die lefty intern traveln ist nicht so schwer. Einfach ein paar (hartgummi)scheiben auf die dampferstange unter Der stahlfeder. Wenn man geschlitze scheiben nimmt, geht noch einfacher.


----------



## Rake109 (24. Juni 2013)

Ja der Aufwand war nicht ganz ohne und preislich ist das nicht wenig....
je nachdem welchen Aufwand man treibt.
- Lefty gebraucht fängt bei Ebay mit 200 EUR für runtergerittene Exemplare an, nach oben je nach Zustand. Meine war neu und wird auf Luftfederung/-dämpfung neuer Generation umgebaut. Da bist du beim Neupreis aktueller Ware, ist abaer auch neu.
- Gabelbrücke ca 200 EUR je nach Wechselkurs und Versandkosten 
- Laufrad war bei ca 350 EUR
- Kleinteile wie Bremsschlauch, Steuerlager (das alte war hinüber), Vorbau, etc nicht eingerechnet.


----------



## Wbs_70 (24. Juni 2013)

so, gestern mal n Marathon mit dem Dicken mitgefahren
97k und 2300 hm - geht, nicht optimum, aber bergab war's geil alle zu überholen ;-)


----------



## Rake109 (24. Juni 2013)

Wow 97km und 2300 hm mit dem Fatbike, Respekt


----------



## kolt siewerts (24. Juni 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Wow 97km und 2300 hm mit dem Fatbike, Respekt


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Was nebenbei die diversen bike-Laufrad-Tests schön als Quatsch entlarvt.
Da geht es um 200g, die ein 2000-Laufradsatz gegenüber dem 250-Laufradsatz einspart. Und wie viel weniger Energie man angeblich verbraucht, wenn man 200g weniger rotierende Masse bewegen muss.

Wenn 200g wirklich so viel ausmachen würden, dann könnte ein normaler Mensch wohl kaum mit 3000g mehr rotierender Masse solche Distanzen fahren


----------



## a.nienie (24. Juni 2013)

dicke leistung, robert


----------



## Kittie (24. Juni 2013)

WOW! 97km sind schon mal ne Ansage 
60 mach ich manchem WE auch, aber nicht im Wettkampf und immer schön mit Pause - und seit heute wieder ohne Bart 
Schöne Bilder noch dazu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (24. Juni 2013)

> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!



Schließe ich mich auch an, habe da aber momentan zwei Herzen zu schlagen.

Einerseits habe ich durch's Fatbike gelernt, dass Leichtbau überbewertet wird. Bei Touren bis 60 km merkt man nichts von 14, 15 oder gar 16 kg.

Bei Rennnen kommt es aber immer auf den Charakter der Strecke an. Wbs_70 wäre mit einem normalen Rad schneller gewesen * und bergab kann er mit dem Fatbike nicht das aufholen, was er bergauf verliert. Also doch irgendwie Leichtbau...

*Ich erlaube mir vorwegzunehmen, dass dieser Umstand Wbs_70 vermutlich absolut egal ist. "Und das ist gut so."


----------



## Wbs_70 (25. Juni 2013)

Hey, klar, mit einem normalen MTB Hardtail wäre ich schneller gewesen, in der Ebene und bergauf, bergab hat'S aber so geil geschüttelt, da hab ich schon gut Leute kassiert mit dem Fatbike, keine Angst, da hätte nur ein Fully mehr Speed gebracht.

Die ganze Rennaktion war einfach nur ne Spasssache von mir, ich war geil drauf, dass mal zu testen, bei den Amis hat's ja dauernd Fotos von CC Rennen mit Fatbike.

Klar hat's auch weh getan und rollt langsamer, aber viel wichtiger ist dabei die körperliche Fittness. Als ich ne Stunde lang nur Magenkrämpfe hatte dabei lief nicht viel, als es wieder aufhörte war ich genauso schnell wie andere Teilnehmer und konnte sogar wieder ausreichend aufholen, die letzten 20km bin ich die selbe Geschwindigkeit gefahren wie so ein Marathon CC-ler mit leichtem CC Fully. 
Das Ding ist einfach die Länge, da gut zu HAushalten mit der Kraft, ansonsten kann man auch mit Fatbike mal 20 Minuten Vollgas drücken.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass mir etwas Leichtbau an der Bude schon wichtig ist,
ich hab auch extra die Surly Nates in der Faltbar Light Version gewählt und keine schweren 27tpi Schlappen. zu dem ist das ganze Rad nicht so schwer aufgebaut, einzigst die Schnippiestütze ist noch schwer, war aber bergab gold wert 

wie gesagt, es ist nicht das Rad, sondern immer der FAhrer der drauf sitzt...leichtes Rad nützt dir auch Nix, wenn de nicht n bissl geil auf Schmerzen in den Beinen bist ;-)

und mich haben schon Leute auf billigen schweren MTBs versägt welche 30 Jahre älter waren, so isses eben. who cares, ging ja auch um Spass


----------



## Pimper (25. Juni 2013)

> who cares, ging ja auch um Spass



Ja sog ich doch...

Auf jeden Fall coole Aktion. (Leichte) Schnellspanner, Kurbeln und Schaltwerk haben wir schon mal gemein..


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Juni 2013)

Respekt ,vor dieser leistung   es gibt nix schlimmeres wenn man magen probleme hat und knast schiebt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Juni 2013)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: 

Fahre sonst 600-605mm OR-Länge beim 29er.
Fattbikerahmen eher kleiner oder größer wählen  -   595er oder 610er OR-Länge?
Liebäugel mit einem OnOne Fatty. Körpergröße 180cm.

Danke


----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2013)

Das denke ich auch gerade.
Ich finde eher das Grosse mit wenigstens 619 mm.

Nur dias 50er Sattelrohr bräuchte ich bei 84er Schrittlänge nicht.
Da sich die Überstandshöhe nicht ändert macht das wohl nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (25. Juni 2013)

Beim Pug ist die M bei 180cm genau richtig. 
Ich mach bei allem das mit Gelände zu tun hat, ne Nummer kleiner und bei Straßenrändern auch mal größer...


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2013)

Bei Fatbikes gibt genau so wenig einen fest definierten Unterschied wie zwischen 26" und 29". Das hängt von persönlicher Vorliebe, Fahrstil, Gelände usw ab. Allerdings scheinen wohl manche Winterfahrer bei mtbr eher kürzer zu fahren, weil man durch die Aufrechte Haltung mehr von seiner Umgebung mitbekommt.
Das Fatty wird ja mit 40-60mm Vorbau empfohlen, daher dürfte der Rahmen für mich auch mal länger sein (was er leider nicht ist  )


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2013)

Fatbike mit variablem Luftdruck:






Abgesehen davon sicher ein richtig cooles Teil.


----------



## Rake109 (26. Juni 2013)

Taunusteufel, ich habe bei selber Körpergrösse das M genommen. Passt perfekt und liess noch etwas Potential für den längeren Lefty-Vorbau ;-)


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Fatbike mit variablem Luftdruck:
> 
> Abgesehen davon sicher ein richtig cooles Teil.



Wow,
eine "Teleskop"Schwinge mit 1:1 Dämpferanlenkung die überwiegend
von 90° belastet wird - das ist echt mal neu.


Die Gabel gefällt mir.

Entspricht insgesamt nicht meiner Vorstellung von Fatty,
das ich eigentlich mehr als reduziertes Starrrad mit Singlespeed und
BB7ns sehe,
aber auf den ersten Blick sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Taunusteufel, ich habe bei selber Körpergrösse das M genommen. Passt perfekt und liess noch etwas Potential für den längeren Lefty-Vorbau ;-)



Der Oberrohrlängenunterschied beträgt ja gerade mal 15 mm zwischen
18" und 20".
Das wird ja schnell mal durch unterschiedliche Lenkerbiegungen oder
Lenkermontagewinkel kompensiert.


Könntest Du mir bei Gelegenheit den Gefallen tun und den Radstand
messen ?


Gab es hier schon ein Foto vom On One in 20",
dass ich mal die RahmenProportionen und Steuerrohbereich sehen könnte ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juni 2013)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Taunusteufel, ich habe bei selber Körpergrösse das M genommen. Passt perfekt und liess noch etwas Potential für den längeren Lefty-Vorbau ;-)



Wir haben beim Spearfish beide M, also habe ich auch das M geordert.
Danke dir!

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Rommos (26. Juni 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wir haben beim Spearfish beide M, also habe ich auch das M geordert.
> Danke dir!
> 
> Viele Grüsse



Der kluge Mann baut vor - der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Der kluge Mann baut vor - der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt
> 
> Gruß
> Roman



Also hier ist er eigentlich schon da, 13,4 °C und bedeckt.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2013)

Ruhe jetzt, sonst hol ich mir auch eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte halt noch bis zur Eurobike warten.

Es gibt Tage da vergess ich es auch einfach mal ....


----------



## Kittie (26. Juni 2013)

Bis zur Eurobike....bis dahin sind alle ausverkauft. Der "run" ist doch deutlich zu spüren und viele, die vorher überlegt haben, sind jetzt schon am Geld zusammen kratzen 
Das ist in anderen Ländern sicher nicht groß anders und könnte On-One an die Grenzen treiben....

Ich würde mich beeilen


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2013)

Das würde mir durchaus entgegen kommen. Wurde schon oft davor bewahrt, einen Youngtimer aus Kleinanzeigen zu "retten", weil jemand anders schneller war.


----------



## kolt siewerts (27. Juni 2013)

In groß: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1408617

So, jetzt ist die Federgabel endlich drin. Das Schicksal wollte es, dass ich vor ein paar Jahren diese Maverick von  @zingel gekauft habe, die nun wunderbar an mein Mukluk passte.

Auch wenn das ungefederte Mukluk schon ziemlich super war: Mit der Federgabel ist es endgültig das Über-Bike. Jeder noch so verblockte, aber auch jeder langweilige Trail wird automatisch zum Flowtrail mit der Federgabel. Wirklich ein Traum. Wer es probefahren möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen.

Mal ne andere Frage: Sind die breiten Reifen von der UCI bei Downhill Wettkämpfen eigentlich verboten? Gerade bei matschigen Bedingungen und nassen Wurzelpassagen hat man mit einem Fatbike doch riesige Vorteile!?


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juni 2013)

Ne SC32  Ich hab immer schon mal versucht ne DUC32 zu bekommen, aber das ist nicht einfach. Glückwunsch zu dem Fang


----------



## Jocki (27. Juni 2013)

@koltsiewerts: geile Kiste! Sandman bringt angeblich heuer noch eine neue Fatbikefedergabel http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/sandman-javelina-suspension-fork-first-pics-827502.html





Fürs Downhillrennen beschleunigen die fetten Räder wohl zu langsam. 
Subjektiv bin ich mit meiner Alutech Fanes bergab meist langsamer wie mit meinem OnOne mit der Dorado. Bloß der Schlauch hinten ist der Knackpunkt. Bei Fatbikekonformen Luftdruck hat man schnell mal nen Snakebite. Hab sogar schon überlegt ob man Mousse aus dem Endurosport in einen Fatbikereifen bekommt.


----------



## kolt siewerts (27. Juni 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Bloß der Schlauch hinten ist der Knackpunkt. Bei Fatbikekonformen Luftdruck hat man schnell mal nen Snakebite. Hab sogar schon überlegt ob man Mousse aus dem Endurosport in einen Fatbikereifen bekommt.


Ich hab seit dem ersten Tag Milch drin, hält super. Hier habe ich das kurz beschrieben, es funktioniert wunderbar!


----------



## Jocki (27. Juni 2013)

Wie ist es in Kurven, hält da der Mantel? Die Mäntel haken bei mir auf der Felge überhaupt nicht ein. Die halten wirklich nur durch den Luftdruck.

Was wiegt denn deine Kiste?


----------



## kolt siewerts (27. Juni 2013)

Ja, hÃ¤lt wunderbar, auch bei 110kg Systemgewicht  Vorne 6psi, hinten 11psi.
Vielleicht liegt's an Deiner Felge? Die Rolling Darryl hat eine schÃ¶ne Nut, da springt der Mantel nicht drÃ¼berâ¦
Das bike wiegt jetzt 14,9kg, ungeputzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. Juni 2013)

Die Sandman Gabel ist Geil, leider auch unbezahlbar.


----------



## Kittie (27. Juni 2013)

Die Seitenansicht von Kolt´s Kiste ist klasse. Da passt die Gabel schon hervorragend rein


----------



## 1st_Parma (29. Juni 2013)

mir gefällts


----------



## svennox (29. Juni 2013)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> mir gefällts



oh ja !


----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2013)

Ui !

Also mir auch ...


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (29. Juni 2013)

Heute mal neue Bremsbeläge verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2013)

Aber der Seitenständer muss weg ...


Und ich meine nicht den Grossen,
der stört mich nicht.
Den kannst Du dran lassen
(oder immer mitnehmen)


----------



## CrossSepp (30. Juni 2013)

Dito,der HB-Ständer geht gar nicht,und mag er noch so praktisch sein


----------



## Xtrainer (1. Juli 2013)

Hi Zusammen...
Ich verfolge eure Fatty Thread´s schon eine Weile.. Gefällt mir gut was ich lese/sehe..

Ist zwar Offtoppic aber war jemand von euch letztes WE in Kirchzarten beim Ultra unterwegs?
Da ist doch tatsächlich einer mit nem Mukluk 3 mitgefahren.. ;-)

Der Hingucker des Wochenendes.. ich sags euch.. (Ich wars nicht)
Schade das keine Presse oder so spitz auf ihn geworden ist..
Aber die massen an Leuten die ihn angesprochen haben zu technischen Fragen, "darf ich mal hochheben", "das sind ja dicke reifen".. 
Köstlich...






Dachte ich melde mich einfach mal kurz zu Wort..

Bald gibts mehr zum Thema Fatbiken am Bodensee.. ;-)

Jetzt erstmal eine schöne Sommerwoche ;-)

Gruss Mario vom Bodensee


----------



## kolt siewerts (3. Juli 2013)

Hässliche Kurbeln.





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151576184024585&set=a.10150110818644585.280725.57198194584&type=1&theater


----------



## zoomer (3. Juli 2013)

Aber so was von cool.

Ist das vorne eine 6-Kolbenzange ?
Leider keine Doppelscheiben ...


Ausser der Kurbel,
Farbkonzept generell etwas wild und der Lenker auch
viel zu schmal.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß ich nicht, ob du schon mal eine Motorradfelge plus Pelle in der Hand hattest, aber da können wir wirklich über die Trägheit rotierender Massen sprechen...


----------



## Kittie (3. Juli 2013)

Kolt´s Überschrift "Hässliche Kurbeln." ist aber Geil.....


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. Juli 2013)

Ist das Teil nicht von einem User hier aus dem Forum?
Gibt glaub ich einen Faden dazu, in etwa "Das einzige echte Männerbike" oder so. Vielleicht war´s so betitelt auch in dessen Signatur.... Hmmm


----------



## 1st_Parma (3. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ist das Teil nicht von einem User hier aus dem Forum?
> Gibt glaub ich einen Faden dazu, in etwa "Das einzige echte Männerbike" oder so. Vielleicht war´s so betitelt auch in dessen Signatur.... Hmmm



So isses.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2013)

Völlig gaga.  Wenn ich neue Reifen fürs Motorrad brauch, dann roll ich die ausgebauten Räder immer vom Auto bis zur Montagehalle, weils mir zu blöd ist, die dicken Dinger schleppen. Das einzige was wohl richtig geil damit ist, wäre ein Downhillrennen auf Asphalt (dann aber lieber mit Bremse hinten^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirQuickly (5. Juli 2013)




----------



## Kittie (5. Juli 2013)

Ist der Grill schon am Rad integriert 
Lecker, Lecker....




Und hier. Aktuell in der Bucht:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cruiser-Cust...adsport_Fahrrad_AnhÃ¤nger&hash=item2a2e95be38


----------



## imu81 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

bin ganz Neu auf dem Fat Bike gebiet und habe mich noch nicht durchgelesen. Würde aber gern Wissen, was euch am Fatbike so gefällt? Für die Stadt ist so ein Bike ja nicht wirklich sinnvoll, für welchen Einsatz sind die Bikes denn wirklich gut und wie hoch ist das Standardgewicht und welche Einbaubreite bzw. Achsstandard braucht man für so ein Bike?

Gruss

imu81


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juli 2013)

imu81 schrieb:


> Für die Stadt ist so ein Bike ja nicht wirklich sinnvoll



Das ist ja echt sonderbar ausgedrückt... in einem Mtb-Forum. 99% der hier zu sehenden Bikes sind wohl alles andere als für die Stadt geeignet. 

Fatbikes sind mit ihren breiten Felgen und Reifen in Verbindung mit niedrigem Reifendruck für schnee- oder sandreiche Gebiete gedacht. Auch für moorige Trails kann man sie verwenden. 

Damit man die Kettenstrebenlänge aber gering hält, muss das Innenlager entsprechend breit sein, damit die Kurbelarme nach außen rücken. 
Der Achsstandard beträgt 100mm.


----------



## imu81 (7. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt sonderbar ausgedrückt... in einem Mtb-Forum. 99% der hier zu sehenden Bikes sind wohl alles andere als für die Stadt geeignet.
> 
> Fatbikes sind mit ihren breiten Felgen und Reifen in Verbindung mit niedrigem Reifendruck für schnee- oder sandreiche Gebiete gedacht. Auch für moorige Trails kann man sie verwenden.




stimmt eigentlich, sind ja nur super fette reifen





,  alles andere ist Standard. Ich meine aber damit das mit einem Fat Bike  hohe Geschwindkeiten ab 30-40kmh, wenn man z. B. zur Arbeit fährt nicht  wirklich möglich ist bzw. viel mehr Kraft kostet und das man den Breiten  unterschied sicherlich auch beim Lenken merkt.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Achsstandard beträgt 100mm.



Soll das für vorne, oder hinten sein? Hinten müsste doch die Einbaubreite viel mehr als 100mm sein, falls das damit gemeint ist? Ist überhaupt eine Schaltung vorhanden, hab garnicht darauf geachtet?


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juli 2013)

Auch wenn eingefleischte Fatbiker mit ihren Bikes nahezu alles fahren, aber für den Arbeitsweg taugt das wohl nicht.

Mit den 100mm meinte ich natürlich die Innenlagerbreite, nach der du fragtest.
Für die Nabenbreite hat sich bisher kein wirklicher "Standard" etabliert.
Es gibt die Kombis 100/135 , 135/135 , 135/170 und 135/190 ...

Die breiteren Felgen brauchen eine bessere Abstützung durch die Speichen, sodass die Entwicklung weg von schmalen Naben hin zu breiteren geht und die Offset-Einspeichung wohl langsam aber sicher ein Randphänomen werden wird.


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juli 2013)

Von 9:0:7 gibts auch nen Prototypen mit 135/182


----------



## Jocki (7. Juli 2013)

imu81 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin ganz Neu auf dem Fat Bike gebiet und habe mich noch nicht durchgelesen. Würde aber gern Wissen, was euch am Fatbike so gefällt?
> 
> ...



Was mir am Fatbike so gefällt? Es zaubert so ein schön grenzdebiles Grinsen in mein Gesicht.

Im Ernst, es gibt kein besseres Bike wenn es technisch schwierig wird, egal ob bergauf oder bergab. Eilig darf man es halt nicht haben- außer bergab.


----------



## imu81 (7. Juli 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Was mir am Fatbike so gefällt? Es zaubert so ein schön grenzdebiles Grinsen in mein Gesicht.
> 
> Im Ernst, es gibt kein besseres Bike wenn es technisch schwierig wird, egal ob bergauf oder bergab. Eilig darf man es halt nicht haben- außer bergab.




Hehe, das Grinsen kann ich mir gut vorstellen, mir gehts auch ein bisschen so. würde auch gern mal son Bike fahren. Die Dinger sehen auch relativ leicht aus. Ist aufjedenfall ein Spaß Bike. Wenn man die Reifen noch etwas Voluminöser machen würde, könnte man vielleicht damit auf Wasser fahren, wie beim Tretboot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (7. Juli 2013)

imu81 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Reifen noch etwas Voluminöser machen würde, könnte man vielleicht damit auf Wasser fahren, wie beim Tretboot.


Klappt nicht, schon probiert:




ich glaub, das mit dem Gleichgewicht halten dürfte auch schwer werden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Juli 2013)




----------



## zoomer (7. Juli 2013)

In zwei Jahren werden schmale 4.0" Reifen nur noch müde belächelt.

Dann könnte die Pfützendurchfahrt ernsthaft zum Problem werden ...


----------



## Xtrainer (8. Juli 2013)

imu81 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Reifen noch etwas Voluminöser machen würde, könnte man vielleicht damit auf Wasser fahren, wie beim Tretboot.



Auf Wasser fahren gibts doch schon..


----------



## zoomer (11. Juli 2013)

Hatte schon Angst dass direkt nach der Bestellung des On One Bundles
jetzt bald lauter neue attraktive Fatbikes angekündigt werden.

Ist auch so.
Allerdings hatte ich hiermit noch mal Glück.


Das 2014er Kona  :






hier zu finden :
Bike Rumor

Ich find mein Zukünftiges schöner ...
Gut, die Gabel könnte man sich mal bestellen ..


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juli 2013)

Das Kona hatte ich auch entdeckt, aber das OR haben sie wirklich verhunzt, sodass auch ich mit dem Fatty glücklicher bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht siehts bei nem großen Rahmen besser aus


----------



## Kittie (11. Juli 2013)

hässlich!


----------



## Kittie (12. Juli 2013)

Gutes Bild....


----------



## a.nienie (12. Juli 2013)

die aktuelle kona palette macht mir kopfschmerzen.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Juli 2013)

Was für ein Rad ist das auf dem Bild?


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Juli 2013)

Ist das vielleicht ein umlackiertes Krampus mit gepulverten Rabbit Holes? 

Sieht natürlich geil aus!


----------



## BigJohn (12. Juli 2013)

Scheint so, jetzt wo dus sagst sind das eindeutig Rabbit Holes mit Knards drauf.


----------



## Kittie (12. Juli 2013)

Dort steht "ein wenig" dazu: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/first-race-krampus-864885.html


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juli 2013)

Specialized sitzt nun auch auf dem Fatbike-Zug, nämlich mit dem Fatboy!

























Felgen sind 90mm breit:


----------



## zoomer (16. Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir gut !


Aber wie gesagt,
190er Hinterachsen passen nicht mehr in meinen Zentrierständer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juli 2013)

...den du aber hoffentlich nicht allzu oft brauchst! 


Gefällt mir auch, obwohl ich sonst nicht auf (einem) Specialized abfahre. 
Die Gabel könnte eine gute Option für andere Rahmen mit konischem Steuerrohr sein. 
Auch die Felgen haben für die ganz dicken Pellen eine gute Breite und ein mit knapp 800g mehr als gutes Gewicht.


Ich bin beim Heck aber ganz bei dir, 170mm ist völlig ausreichend, um ohne Offseteinspeichung auszukommen.


----------



## Bumble (16. Juli 2013)

Viel Platz iss ja bei den dicken Pellen nicht mehr 

Ob das jetzt ernsthaft für Lou/Bud 4.8 ausgelegt ist ? 

Rahmen/Gabel sind supergeil, kennt da schon jemand nen Preis ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juli 2013)

S. will doch eigene Ground Control rausbringen, auch in 4.8 (oder 5.0 ?).
Das Fatboy soll bei knapp unter 2000$ liegen, das etwas höher ausgestattete Fatboy Expert wird bei 2500-2750$ liegen.

Da bleibt zu hoffen, dass auch die Rahmensets so fair gehandelt werden.


----------



## Pimper (17. Juli 2013)

> viel Platz iss ja bei den dicken Pellen nicht mehr. Ob das jetzt ernsthaft für Lou/Bud 4.8 ausgelegt ist ?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Denke man wollte bei der Produktpräsentation einfach mal die dicksten Reifen nehmen, die es momentan gibt. Einfach für die klare Botschaft "Ich bin ein Fatbike und das sieht man auch von Weitem."

Lou und Bud (4,8") passen bei meinem Salsa auch rein. Dann sieht es genau so knapp aus, wie bei dem Specialized. Maximal freigegeben ist er aber nur für 4.0".

Die hauseigenen Reifen (auf die ich auch getippt hätte) sollten also eigentlich etwas schmaler ausfallen als Lou und Bud. 

Aber ich laß mich gern überraschen..


----------



## Pimper (17. Juli 2013)

...man krieg ich wieder Bock auf's Fatbike fahren....

...hoffe der Winter kommt bald ... ^^


----------



## Kittie (17. Juli 2013)

Der Winter kommt! Und was dann auch mal sein müsste....Ein Deutsches Fatbike-Treffen

Wenn alle ihre Kisten fertig bekommen bis zum Schnee und ich meins noch habe (gerade 2 Kaufangebote in der Mailliste), bin ich dabei.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Die hauseigenen Reifen (auf die ich auch getippt hätte) sollten also eigentlich etwas schmaler ausfallen als Lou und Bud.
> 
> Aber ich laß mich gern überraschen..


Vielleicht net zwischengröße wie 4.3 oder 4.5; die Felgen hauen ja auch genau zwischen die Kerben, die Surly hinterlassen hat.


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Juli 2013)

Der Speci-Reifen wird definitiv 4.8" haben. 



> Some basic specs of the Fatboy are:
> - ...
> - 26 X 4.8â TIRE â Ground Control Tread
> - ...




Das Problem der Reifenfreiheit sehe ich nicht so sehr, da das Bike doch eher auf sandigen Trails zuhause sein wird und weniger in MatschlÃ¶chern wie die Surlys. 
Ich denke Speci wird das Bike fÃ¼r viele Fully-Liebhaber interessant machen wollen und das durchaus auch fÃ¼r sommerlichen SpaÃ bewerben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Juli 2013)

Brauchen wir eigentlich mal einen Laberthread für News, allgemeine Technikfragen, usw.?

Galerie... - hier also nochmal in voller Breitseite:














(Quelle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (17. Juli 2013)

> Vielleicht net zwischengröße wie 4.3 oder 4.5; die Felgen hauen ja auch genau zwischen die Kerben, die Surly hinterlassen hat.



Könnte so von mir kommen. Ich find die "Lücke" zwischen 4.0" und 4.8" auch zu groß. Würde dann evtl. auf 4.3" wechseln. Die Hüsker Dü sind zwar ideale Reifen, sehen aber neben Lou und Bud aus wie 1.9 Zoll Semislicks aus den 90ern....^^

Für die Bilder-Fraktion hier ein Salsa Mukluk Ti mit 4,8 Zoll Lou. Ist fast noch mehr Luft als beim Specialized. Bei der Clearance des Specialized dürfte es in Kurven m.E. Probleme geben. 

Optik ist aber nochmal geil-brachialer als Hüsker...
















Quelle: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/paid-spam-salsa-mukluk-ti-sale-large-835086.html   Pics from ZVG


----------



## Pimper (17. Juli 2013)

Nochmal kurz Laber-Mode ein, lohnt nicht ein Thread deshalb aufzumachen:



> Das Problem der Reifenfreiheit sehe ich nicht so sehr, da das Bike doch eher auf sandigen Trails zuhause sein wird und weniger in Matschlöchern wie die Surlys.



Wo das Bike zu Hause sein wird, wird doch in erster Linie durch den Käufer festgelegt ?



> Der Winter kommt! Und was dann auch mal sein müsste....Ein Deutsches Fatbike-Treffen



 Apropos: Da kam mir vorletztes WE (7. Juli) ein Fatbiker auf einem schwarzen Fatbike entgegen - Gegend Warngau/Sachsenkam/Miesbach ? Ich kam mit Rennrad entgegen und hab gegrüßt und Daumen gehoben. War das hier einer von uns ?


----------



## zoomer (18. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>



Eigentlich super.

Und erinnert mich doch sehr an (m)einen :






Aber wenn sie sich jetzt noch die Unterrohrverbiegerei
hätten sparen können ....


----------



## drurs (18. Juli 2013)

Hi,
gestern im Nicolai unterforum gesehen:


Ritzie schrieb:


>


Argon mit 100er Innenlager, 170er Hinterbau...

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Juli 2013)

Ich bin gespannt, wie das Nicolai fertig aussieht! Macht, wen wunderts, einen soliden Eindruck! 


@ zoomer: Diese verbogenen Unterrohre finde ich auch unsäglich hässlich.
Hier könnte es aber der breiten Gabelkrone in Verbindung mit dem 
integrierten Steuersatz geschuldet sein, damit es keinen ungewollten 
Kontakt gibt!? Müsste aber eigentlich doch passen, wenn ich´s so betrachte.


----------



## zoomer (18. Juli 2013)

Ist sicher die Vorbereitung für zukünftige Federgabeln.

Wobei man das sonst auch anders hinbekommen würde.
Bzw. beim On One geht's doch auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (19. Juli 2013)

Fatty am Northshore in bewegten Bildern:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/North-Shore-Beer-Run-Fat-Bike-Growler-Style-video-2013.html


----------



## zoomer (19. Juli 2013)

Aha,
Norco also auch.

Ich freu mich schon so auf die Eurobike !
Und hab weiterhin Spass mit dem On One.


----------



## Pimper (19. Juli 2013)

> Argon mit 100er Innenlager, 170er Hinterbau...



Jetzt wird's interessant....

Gut vorstellbar in guter alter Nicolai-Manier: Camouflage Paint und vieeel Federweg.


----------



## Staanemer (19. Juli 2013)




----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Juli 2013)

Hier ein erster Vorgeschmack auf den Reifen von Specialized:


----------



## Xtrainer (23. Juli 2013)

Und da kommt auch schon Salsa um die Ecke..





Mukluk Ti





Beargrease Carbon X9




Beargrease Carbon XX1




Mukluk 2

Hmmm Was soll man davon halten???


----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2013)

Was sollte man denn davon halten? Das Mukluk gibts schon ne Weile und das Carbon Beargrease ist auch schon fast ein alter Hut in diesem schnellebigen Buisness.


----------



## Xtrainer (23. Juli 2013)

Naja ich meinte damit eher das der Focus, zumindest scheint das nach den ersten Bildern, jetzt auch hier auf die hochpreisigen Modelle gelegt wird. 

Das 2er kommt altbewährt mit neuer Farbe daher. Die carbonfraktion mit hydraulikbremsen und technischen Features. 

Die bisherigen Modelle waren eher von praktischer Natur. z.B.Mechanische BB7, einfache Schaltung. Praktisch eben. 
Und das 2er als "höherwertigeres" Modell kam mit optischen "Schmankerln" daher. (Weiß/grüne Farbspielerei. )

Das meinte ich. ;-)

(Ach ja, ich hatte mich noch nicht vorgestellt. Unhöflich. Ich finde aber auch nicht den passenden Thread dazu.
Ich heiße Mario, bin 32 Jahre Jung und komme vom schönen Bodensee.Ich verfolge das Thema Fatbike und somit auch dieses Forum hier schon eine Weile 
Wir sind momentan zu zweit, ein Aufgebautes Mukluk3 und meine Wenigkeit hat leider sein Mukluk 3 verpasst. Aber die neue Modellreihe hat sicher eines für mich übrig.. ;-)  

So nun wieder Bilder..


----------



## Kittie (23. Juli 2013)

Also, das Ti könnte mir auch gefallen. Leider wie immer ein viel zu tiefes Oberrohr 
Aber daran wird sich die nächsten 100 Jahre wohl nix mehr ändern


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Juli 2013)

Die Beargrease-Gabel scheint es jetzt auch am Mukluk zu geben und außerdem mit Ösen für alles mögliche. 

Die ganzen Modelle sehen aber auch nach Größe S aus, Kittie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2013)

Xtrainer schrieb:


> Naja ich meinte damit eher das der Focus, zumindest scheint das nach den ersten Bildern, jetzt auch hier auf die hochpreisigen Modelle gelegt wird.


Naja Salsa is ja grundsätzlich eher hochpreisig, aber vermutlich befürchten die Herrschaften bei QBP zurecht, dass man durch On One und bald eingestiegene Konkurrenz an Boden verliert.


----------



## Pimper (23. Juli 2013)

@Xtrainer

Es gibt ein Vorstell-Forum, wo nie einer reinguckt...^^. Also in diesem Sinne: Willkommen hier in der Fatbike-Familie !

 @Kittie

Abgebildet ist Rahmengröße S. Wenn du ein M brauchst, sieht's nicht ganz so krass aus. Die 2014er Teillackkierung find ich schick. Die Gabel ist etwas "dicker" geworden. 

Das Carbon-Beargrease findet in mir keine Ruhe: Carbon und Fatbike krieg ich mental (noch) nicht auf eine gemeinsame graue Zelle. Ist aber in natura sehr wahrscheinlich eine Sünde wert...


----------



## Pimper (23. Juli 2013)

> Naja Salsa is ja grundsätzlich eher hochpreisig,



Hab ich nicht so empfunden. (Oder sind die Preise wieder geklettert ?)

Salsa hat für Rahmen-Sets sehr gute Preisleistungsverhältnisse bzw. ist fast schon billig. Wer will (und zu Hause ein paar Teile schon zu liegen hat) kann sich ein Salsa für 1100 EUR - 1200 EUR zusammenbauen. Dann hat man vielleicht nicht die leichtesten Laufräder, aber wenn ihr drauf sitzt und fahrt, dann laßt euch gesagt sein: das ist dann sowas von Banane..!


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Juli 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> [MENTION=239871]Die Gabel ist etwas "dicker" geworden.



Ja, die neuen Modelle kommen dann wohl nicht mehr mit der Enabler, sondern mit der Beargrease und die Rahmen entsprechend mit semiintegriertem Steuersatz für tapered Schäfte.
 So froh bin ich sonst nicht über solche Modernisierungen, aber das öffnet Optionen...


----------



## Kittie (23. Juli 2013)

Mag was mit meiner Fahrrad-Sozialisierung zu tun haben, aber nix geht über ein horizontales Oberrohr. Das macht nur der Werkstoff Titan wieder wett


----------



## Pimper (23. Juli 2013)

> Ja, die neuen Modelle kommen dann wohl nicht mehr mit der Enabler, sondern mit der Beargrease und die Rahmen entsprechend mit semiintegriertem Steuersatz für tapered Schäfte. So froh bin ich sonst nicht über solche Modernisierungen, aber das öffnet Optionen...



Ja, hab gerade Bildvergleich gemacht. Seh ich ähnlich, hat beides Vor- und Nachteile. Das dickere Steuerrohr sieht stimmiger aus. Aber dafür kann ich im 2013er bunt eloxierte Steuersatzschalen einpressen ...


----------



## Zweirads (25. Juli 2013)

Apropos Titan:


----------



## Jocki (25. Juli 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Mag was mit meiner Fahrrad-Sozialisierung zu tun haben, aber nix geht über ein horizontales Oberrohr. Das macht nur der Werkstoff Titan wieder wett



Das abgesenkte Oberrohr macht halt grad am Fatty viel Sinn. Im dafür vorgesehenen Schneereichen Gelände ist der Klötenkompressionsfaktor beim Notabstieg einfach noch höher wie auf festen Untergrund- außer man trägt präventiv Schneeschuhe...


----------



## kolt siewerts (25. Juli 2013)

Das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (25. Juli 2013)

Über den Sinn will ich ja nix gesagt haben.....nur die Optik und das Schönheitsempfinden war gemeint. On-One zB. übertreibt es meiner Meinung nach mit dieser Rahmenform. Schön ist anders


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2013)

ich finds geil. Genauso wie das neue Instigator, das für dieses Forum wohl nicht fett genug ist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Juli 2013)

Hab´s auch vorhin gesehen!  
Wenn das Krampus hier hingehört, dann auch das Instigator!


----------



## McSlow (25. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte vor kurzem mal gepostet, das ich aus versehen einen normalen Schwalbe 26er MTB Schlauch verbaut hatte (im 4 Zoll On One Floater), ohne probleme.
Nunja, hab den heute doch mal gegen einen "-F" Schlauch getauscht...
oha....





Vetmutlich geht es, wenn man im Rucksack eh so einen drin hat und nur im zweifelsfall was braucht um heimzukommen. Ich hab das Rad zwar auch mit dem Schlauch ordentlich hergenommen ( auch drops ) aber irgendwie sieht es wenig vertrauenserweckend aus...


----------



## zoomer (26. Juli 2013)

Ist das mit der Ventileinschnürung der normale 26er Schlauch
oder schon der SV13F ?


----------



## Rake109 (26. Juli 2013)

Meine Rede, gerade bei der On-One Reifen-Felgen-Kobination bietet sich Ghetto-Tubeless mit 20" BMX Schlauch sowas von an. Erst bei ner 82er Felge muss man sehen ob das noch passt.

Wer Angst vor Sauereien hat, ich habe den Vorderreifen nun schon 3 Wochen ohne Milch montiert und fast keinen Luftverlust. Für den Pannenfall habe ich den 13F dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (27. Juli 2013)

Sonne im Arsch ...


----------



## Pimper (27. Juli 2013)

Also ich kämpfe momentan noch mit meiner Tubeless-Kur. Hüsker Dü und Rolling Darryl sitzt dermaßen lose drauf, das man den Reifen mit einem Finger von der Felge nehmen kann. Beide Flanken gleichzeitig, wohlbemerkt.

Will es ohne Unterfütterung versuchen und nach Möglichkeit kein Ghetto-Tubless.

Momentaner Stand: 600 ml Dichtmilch im Mülleimer bzw. auf dem Werkstattboden und 5 erfolglose Fahrten zur Tankstelle...^^

 @zoomer

Wenn das mal nicht die Isar ist....^^


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juli 2013)

Geht des nu noch als fatbike durch?


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juli 2013)

Ernst gemeinte Frage?


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juli 2013)

Net wirklich


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Juli 2013)

Zitat Facebook: "Fatbike von TREK! Auf der TREK World in Ulm frisch vom Band, nur für einen Tag zu sehen: das neue Farley. Verblüffend leicht."





weitere Infos zum Bike gibt`s hier: Klick


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Juli 2013)

Die Gabel ist nicht gelungen...


----------



## zoomer (29. Juli 2013)

Das grün hätten sie sich wegen mir auch noch sparen können,
aber ansonsten nicht unschön


----------



## dopero (29. Juli 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das grün hätten sie sich wegen mir auch noch sparen können,
> aber ansonsten nicht unschön



Oder das Felgenband auch in Grün.


----------



## svennox (30. Juli 2013)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Geht des nu noch als fatbike durch?



..ich werde mir wohl NIE vorstellen können, das es Leute gibt, die solch ein Bike kaufen, ABER fahren würde ich es trotzdem gern mal für 5 Minuten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (30. Juli 2013)

Des ist neun Eigenbau von daher und eigentlich saubequem aber eben auch net schnell xD


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2013)

war das schon? von genesis


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. August 2013)

Sollten wir noch nicht gehabt haben.
Sieht soweit sehr brauchbar aus!

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie der Preis im Vergleich zum Pugsley ausfallen wird, 
da das Genesis mit den ganzen Anbaumöglichkeiten zumindest in dessen Gefilden wildert.


----------



## stubenhocker (6. August 2013)

Hattnwaschon
Vorbestellungen für Oktober kosten 1500gbp


----------



## BigJohn (6. August 2013)

für 1500 Pfund könnte man aber schon ein top of the notch On One Fatty aufbauen  Frag mich, was der Rahmen einzeln kosten soll.


----------



## stubenhocker (6. August 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Frag mich, was der Rahmen einzeln kosten soll.


 
400 Pfund


----------



## zoomer (6. August 2013)

Das hatte Kittie bei eBay gefunden :






Fat Sand Cruiser

Ich finde das cool 
und den langen Hinterbau interessant (wirklich) !


----------



## McSlow (6. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das hatte Kittie bei eBay gefunden :
> 
> 
> Ich finde das cool
> und den langen Hinterbau interessant (wirklich) !



Die hab ich gestern auch beim Ebay gesehen.
Der Preis is aber arg happig , dafür das die Austattungsmäßig doch eher richtung Wallmart-Fatbike gehen.

Die Räder dürften sogar die selben wie beim Wallmart ( Mongoose Beast ) sein....

vgl.: http://www.walmart.com/ip/26-Mongoose-Beast-Men-s-Oversized-All-Terrain-Bike/22861845

edit: immerhin kann man vorne Doppelscheibenbremse montieren *g*


----------



## McSlow (7. August 2013)

So,
heute mal mit dem Fatty in die Alpen. Hat sich ganz wacker geschlagen 

Strecke war Mittenwald-Scharnitz-Möslalm-Pfeishütte-wieder runter, Oberbrunn, Giessenbach-Scharniz, Mittenwald.









Naja, schon etwas sadomasochistische Strecke für die original 1x10 konfiguration. Kurz vor der Pfeishütte war dann auch ab und an mal schieben angesagt.

Es war wenig bis garnix los, deshalb konnte man auch mal die Sau rauslassen. Also GoPro dran und los:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/71904268"]On One Fatty Downhill on Vimeo[/ame]


Der Grip ist extrem gut wenn man das Radl in den Kurven ausreichend anstellt. Nur was hier vor kurzem schon geschrieben wurde: Der El Guapo lenker ist zwar nett, aber bockelhart!

Und was nervt sind die Schnellspanner. Trotzt das ich die abartig festgeknallt habe bewegt sich das Hinterrad im Rahmen. Im Video merkt man deshalb auch am anfang ein Schleifgeräusch. Muss die Dinger mal irgendwie mit Montagepaste bearbeiten. Vieleicht sind sie auch einfach nur etwas fettig.

Achja: Das Fatty hat nicht mehr 180/160mm sondern 203/180. Ansonsten wäre das oben mit den Elixir 1 etwas gefährlich geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (7. August 2013)

> ...beim Ebay...




...TERRAIN DESTROYER, das ist doch mal ein kreativer Name...


----------



## scylla (7. August 2013)

McSlow schrieb:


> So,
> heute mal mit dem Fatty in die Alpen. Hat sich ganz wacker geschlagen



cool 

bei mit gab's nur unmotivierte fatty-hometrail-spielereien im regen.

steinchen... check 




kehrchen... check 




keine ahnung, was das teil nicht genauso gut können würde, wie meine anderen räder. hab noch nichts gefunden


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> keine ahnung, was das teil nicht genauso gut können würde, wie meine anderen räder. hab noch nichts gefunden


Gefällt mir immer wieder, sowas zu lesen. Wird Zeit, dass ich mir auch sowas ins Haus hole


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gefällt mir immer wieder, sowas zu lesen. Wird Zeit, dass ich mir auch sowas ins Haus hole



Ist mehr wie überfällig!!!


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2013)

Das finde ich auch !

Man mag zwar 1-2 km/h im Schnitt langsamer sein,
aber was juckts.

Ich will auch gar nicht mehr vom Gewicht runter.
Alles was man an Energie reinpumpt bekommt man
bei der nächsten Steigung wieder zurück.

Ich hab schon Angst mal leichtere Schläuche rein zu tun.

Und stabil wie ein Öltanker.
Kommt mir als Grobmotoriker zu gute, wenn's mal langsam
und eng wird.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wikinger75 (7. August 2013)

Beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg am vergangenen Wochenende,
wurde ich von einem Fatbike überholt.
Es war ein weisses Salsa Mukluk.
Falls das "Tretschwein" hier auch unterwegs ist, möge es sich bitte zu erkennen geben.
Wenn Möglich mit einem Foto vom Rennen.


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2013)

Vorerst warte ich lieber noch ab, vielleicht kommt ja noch die eine oder andere Überraschung. Vielleicht als Belohnung zum Bachelor? Würde sich anbieten, weil ich zum Masterstudium auch wieder allein wohne...


----------



## Pimper (8. August 2013)

> Ich will auch gar nicht mehr vom Gewicht runter.



Ja, durch's Fatbiken kriegt man neue Sichtweisen auf viele Dogmen des Gewichtsfetischismus. War auch bei mir eine interessante Erfahrung. 

Wer hätte gedacht, dass 14 kg verteilt auf 4-Zoll-Reifen durchaus gut gehen können.


----------



## scylla (8. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich will auch gar nicht mehr vom Gewicht runter.



Also wenn du magst kannst du 2kg Gewicht von meinem ab haben. Ich teile gerne


----------



## zoomer (9. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Also wenn du magst kannst du 2kg Gewicht von meinem ab haben. Ich teile gerne



Ja gut, gib her ...


Dann kann ich mir die leichteren Schläuche doch wieder leisten


----------



## cubation (9. August 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ja, durch's Fatbiken kriegt man neue Sichtweisen auf viele Dogmen des Gewichtsfetischismus. War auch bei mir eine interessante Erfahrung.
> 
> Wer hätte gedacht, dass 14 kg verteilt auf 4-Zoll-Reifen durchaus gut gehen können.



Ich bin gespannt. Das Fatty wiegt wahrscheinlich genau doppelt so viel, wie mein Racehardtail. Heute wurde es verschickt. *vorfreude* 


Thomas


----------



## p2driver (13. August 2013)

boaaaaaaa geniale dinger wo bekommt man solche reifen in wien findet man da nicht viel würd mich freuen wenn ihr nen heissen tip für mich habts


----------



## Baxter75 (13. August 2013)

p2driver schrieb:


> boaaaaaaa geniale dinger wo bekommt man solche reifen in wien findet man da nicht viel würd mich freuen wenn ihr nen heissen tip für mich habts



hier zb.. 
http://evkatalog.cosmicsports.de/#/648


----------



## p2driver (13. August 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> hier zb..
> http://evkatalog.cosmicsports.de/#/648



echt cool danke konnte aber leider keine Info finden ob die passabel sind am dirtbike denke zwar schon aber vielleicht hast du da noch ne Zusatz Info für mich 
LG


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2013)

Die werden kaum ins Dirtbike passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (13. August 2013)

Servus, mal eine Verständnisfrage: was soll bitte Inhalt dieses Threads sein?  

Bilder sehe ich in letzter Zeit kaum mehr, dafür allgemeine Fragen/Antworten/Anmerkungen. Mit der Zeit dürfte ein Auffinden und den Überblick halten kaum mehr möglich sein. In der Konsequenz wird auch der Letzte die SuFu vergessen und schlicht ohne Recherche schreiben. Sinnvoll?

Wäre es denkbar, hier tatsächlich nur die Fotos/Bilder zu posten und einen allgemeinen Laberthread einzurichten? Natürlich wäre auch denkbar, dass dieser hier gleich als Laberthread umgenannt wird. Meinungen?


----------



## Kittie (13. August 2013)

Wo du recht hast....


----------



## zoomer (13. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Bilder sehe ich in letzter Zeit kaum mehr, dafür allgemeine Fragen/Antworten/Anmerkungen. Mit der Zeit dürfte ein Auffinden und den Überblick halten kaum mehr möglich sein. In der Konsequenz wird auch der Letzte die SuFu vergessen und schlicht ohne Recherche schreiben. Sinnvoll?
> 
> Wäre es denkbar, hier tatsächlich nur die Fotos/Bilder zu posten und einen allgemeinen Laberthread einzurichten? Natürlich wäre auch denkbar, dass dieser hier gleich als Laberthread umgenannt wird. Meinungen?



Ich finde das hier ist ein wunderbarer
"allgemeiner" Thread zum Thema Fat Bike.

Hier wurden bisher alle grundsätzlichen Fragen,
auch für Neueinsteiger, beantwortet, ausserdem
werden hier immer die Bilder von Neuerscheinungen
gepostet und diskutiert.


Umbenennen fände ich gut.


Es gibt ja bereits die "Fat Bike unterwegs" Gallerie für die User Bilder,
und diverse Threads zu den speziellen Modellen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. August 2013)

Ich fand den Bilderthread eigentlich ganz gut (wenn denn mal Bilder gezeigt wurden  )...
Ich bin für einen neuen Allgemeinthread (...labern, fragen, brainstorming...)


----------



## zoomer (13. August 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich fand den Bilderthread eigentlich ganz gut (wenn denn mal Bilder gezeigt wurden  )...
> Ich bin für einen neuen Allgemeinthread (...labern, fragen, brainstorming...)



Ich hätte auch nichts gegen einen neuen Fat Bike Galerie Thread
wo wirklich Bilder reinkommen ... ***

Aber hier sind halt schon mal einige Seiten mit (wichtigem) gequatsche.
Die gehen sonst unter wenn man den Neuen Laberthread auf macht.


***
Aber dann krieg ich wieder eins auf den Deckel,
weil es im Forum ja bisher eh nur 3 Fat Bikes gibt.


----------



## Kittie (13. August 2013)

Na ja, WIR sind doch die User und haben das Ganze in der eigenen Hand. Ordnung ist mM. nach gerade in Unterforen sehr wichtig, weil halt einfach viele Fragen durch "Suchende" schon vor der Frage selbst, beantwortet werden können - einfach weil alles gleich gefunden wird. 

Von daher bin ich schon mal aktiv geworden


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. August 2013)

Wollen wir vielleicht einen Faden für Kaufentscheidungsfragen aufmachen, damit wir nicht in den nächsten Monaten von Threads wie 
"Speci oder Trek", "Salsa oder Surly" usw. überhäuft werden?

Da kann dann jeder seinen Post reinpacken und das ganze wäre etwas gebündelter.


----------



## Kittie (13. August 2013)

Mach du auch mal was auf 
Als zukünftiger Fatbiker eine "innere Verpflichtung"


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. August 2013)

Sehr gern! Ich wollte mich nur rückversichern, dass es keine totale Schnapsidee ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. August 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wollen wir vielleicht einen Faden für Kaufentscheidungsfragen aufmachen, damit wir nicht in den nächsten Monaten von Threads wie
> "Speci oder Trek", "Salsa oder Surly" usw. überhäuft werden?
> 
> Da kann dann jeder seinen Post reinpacken und das ganze wäre etwas gebündelter.



Ist schon erledigt ...


----------



## haekel72 (13. August 2013)

Ein Bilder thread ohne Bilder!


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. August 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ein Bilder thread ohne Bilder!




Die Diskussion über deinem Einwand hast du gelesen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist schon erledigt ...



Und wie schlampig! Kleinschreibung, falsche Trennung des Substantives und mangelhafter Eingangspost...


----------



## zoomer (13. August 2013)

Ich kann's nur noch mal sagen.

Eine neue Überschrift für diesen Thread + eine neue richtige Gallerie
wären etwas einfacher gewesen ...


----------



## zoomer (13. August 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und wie schlampig! Kleinschreibung, falsche Trennung des Substantives und mangelhafter Eingangspost...



Das hab ich auch gesehen - dafür ist aber das Forum verantwortlich.

Ich hatte extra alles gross geschrieben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (13. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich kann's nur noch mal sagen.
> 
> Eine neue Überschrift für diesen Thread + eine neue richtige Gallerie
> wären etwas einfacher gewesen ...





sehe die dicken dinger sehr gerne und ich schreibe immer klein^^


----------



## dertutnix (13. August 2013)

servus,

bei all eurer entscheidung berücksichtigt bitte, dass wir mods hier "ehrenamtlich" unterwegs sind. daher wäre es gut, eine lösung zu finden, die möglichst einfach und pragmatisch umgesetzt werden könnte.

künftig eine "kaufberatung" zu führen: gut!

bilderthread: macht nur sinn, wenn ohne diskussion

labern: immer gut für alle möglichen themen, leider ohne strukturen und daher für künftig neue user kaum zu durchblicken...

tourenthread: super (v.a., weil es für mich auch der wichtigste wäre...)

die hersteller werden überschaubar sein, daher evtl. tatsächlich bei weitergehenden diskussionen auch einzelne threads aufmachen

dann noch 
bastelabteilung...
typische ausstattung...

und vielleicht gelingt es künftig dann auch einen verkaufsthread zu führen, aber das ist noch zukunftsmusik und bis dahin gilt, was geschrieben steht, danke für die beachtung...

ach ja: ich schreibe auch immer klein, einzige ausahme ist das automatische rechtschreibprogramm beim ipad...


----------



## zoomer (13. August 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> bei all eurer entscheidung berücksichtigt bitte, dass wir mods hier "ehrenamtlich" unterwegs sind. daher wäre es gut, eine lösung zu finden, die möglichst einfach und pragmatisch umgesetzt werden könnte.



Das wissen wir doch, auch wenn's sich nicht immer so anhört.




Wie wäre denn der Vorschlag :

- diesen Laberthread umbenennen in :
"*FATBIKE* Laberthread: Fragen, Antworten, Anregungen...."

- Den neu angelegten, noch fast leeren Laberthread zur ultimativen
Galerie machen, also umbenennen wie diesen Thread : "*FATBIKE* Bilder Thread"


- Bei meinen neuen Kaufberatungsthread,
die Überschrift anpassen,
an die bisherige Benennung : "*FATBIKE* ......
(Für die wichtigen Hauptthreads)




Also in etwa so :

*FATBIKE* Diskussion Allgemein
*FATBIKE* Galerie (Primär Galerie)
*FATBIKE* Kaufberatung
*FATBIKE* Unterwegs (Primär Galerie)

+

Nebenthreads wie sie die User eben so anlegen ...


----------



## damianfromhell (14. August 2013)

So Bild  Rahmen der falsche aber hey endomorph als weiße and hat auch net jeder also falls wer was im retrolook machen will


----------



## Kittie (14. August 2013)

Singular Fatbike


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2013)

Zitat Singular Cycles :

"Then the Puffin prototypes arrived a few weeks back. My thoughts about what I wanted to achieve with a fat bike were primarily around a *trail bike* â something which would be fun to *ride on your regular singletrack all year round as well as providing practical benefits in snow and sand. I kept the back end as short as possible, and the head angle fairly slack teamed with a fork with a lot of offset to keep the trail short. The short trail, wheelbase and back and makes for a fat bike that just wants to be thrown around and played with* â not just ploughing a line through snow or sand. Further refinements are currently being made in order to save some weight from the prototypes and optimise tyre and crank clearance. Once that is done *I will be running a Kickstarter campaign to get these fat birds off the ground* â stay tuned for details."


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> ...teamed with a fork with a lot of offset to keep the trail short....



ich

will

die

Gabel

!!!


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2013)

Die hast Du doch schon.
Der 51 mm Offset an der On One.

Gut schöner ist die schon und ich will sie auch 


Ist das auch Pearl White ?



Vielleicht den Rahmen gleich auch noch ...


----------



## scylla (14. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gut schöner ist die schon und ich will sie auch



eben. immer diese luxusprobleme 
... wenn das mistding dann neben richtigem offset und einbauhöhe auch noch gleich die richtige farbe hat ... (hey, ich hab ein argument gefunden: mit der gabel spare ich geld fürs umlackieren )

den rahmen brauch ich nicht, das fatty finde ich hübsch (bis auf die gabel )


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2013)

Google Fund









Das erste Aero Fatbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (14. August 2013)

Das mit "die Beine" war schon mal da...stramme Schenkel 

Bei der Aero Version möchte ich zu gerne die V-Form der Felgen bei 100mm Breite sehen. Da war mit Sicherheit Bildbearbeitung im Spiel, oder?!?


----------



## Pimper (14. August 2013)

> Meinungen?



Ehrlich gestanden...ein Bilder-Thread ohne Kommentare gleicht einem Suchergebnis bei Google.

Wenn ich wirklich nur Bilderschau machen will, gehe ich ohnehin über Google auf Suche und nicht über's Forum. Gerade die Kommentare und Hinweise auf Details in einem Thread machen das Ganze doch interessant.

Aber da wird es unterschiedliche Ansichten geben, erst recht wenn man im Auftrag der Ordnung unterwegs ist. Es kann aber m.E. nur eine stille Hoffnung sein, in einem Forum zu irgendeinem Thema rund ums Bike alles wieder auffindbar zu gestalten.

Muß aber angegangen werden, versteh ich ja....


----------



## Dutshlander (14. August 2013)

Hi allerseits, habe ich beim Stöbern im Netz gefunden.
http://www.borealisbikes.com/bikes/complete-xo/
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2013)

Kittie schrieb:


> Bei der Aero Version möchte ich zu gerne die V-Form der Felgen bei 100mm Breite sehen. Da war mit Sicherheit Bildbearbeitung im Spiel, oder?!?



Kann schon sein ... aber dieses Bild ziert die offizielle Rolf Prima Site.


Ich will ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen ob man so was
wirklich kaufen kann


----------



## Xtrainer (15. August 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das erste Aero Fatbike



Da fällt sicher das Charakteristische Zischen beim Waldautobahn preschen weg.. Das wäre Schade..


----------



## svennox (16. August 2013)

dieses Bike..ist leider nur aus einem anderen Thread..aber sehr lecker, wie ich finde..allerdings die Übersetzung ist komisch...ABER EGAL..
 als singlespeedbike..ist es toll (da aber leider keine weiteren Fotos und Angaben zu diesem SURLY kamen)..
FRAGE ich hiermit.....ob eventuell von euch jemand ...noch mehr INFOS dazu hat, dann bitte ruhig her damit ?!


----------



## Bumble (16. August 2013)

http://surlybikes.com/bikes/krampus
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627652


----------



## Kittie (16. August 2013)

Genau....

Die Übersetzung ist tatsächlich etwas "lasch"


----------



## zoomer (16. August 2013)

Das Krampus hab ich gestern auf dem Trail getroffen.
Sieht in echt viel besser aus, auf den Bildern hatte es mir
nie so gefallen.

Und artgerecht vom Bärtigen gefahren macht es echt Eindruck.

Nur die 3" Reifen sehen neben meinem Fatty etwas schmal aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (18. August 2013)

Gestern auf der Hausmesse bei Nicolai:


----------



## Timmy35 (18. August 2013)

Ich hab auch noch die andere Seite:


----------



## Pimper (18. August 2013)

> Gestern auf der Hausmesse bei Nicolai:



Sehr schön. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn nicht..


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. August 2013)

Jetzt noch mit 1 X 11 Kombi.


----------



## Dutshlander (18. August 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Gestern auf der Hausmesse bei Nicolai:


aber der Preis
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> aber der Preis
> Groetjes D-Lander


 
und wie is der, über 3K ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (19. August 2013)

*..das gelbe nicolai* faty ....ist extrem "nice" 

ps. DANKE für die INFOS bzw. den "SURLY" LINKS, allerdings wäre mehr mein Anliegen gewesen bzw .die Hoffnung, 
DAS GENAU DIESES, wie abgebildet, JEMANDEN hier im FORUM eventuell gehört UND man somit mehr Bilder+Infos erhalten hätte ?! 





LINK dazu: http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/02/28/nahbs-2013-38-frameworks-25-pound-carbon-fat-bike-plus-sramshimano-crankset-hacks/







LINK : http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/03/01/nahbs-2013-applemans-italian-themed-roadie-wood-inlay-carbon-29-fat-bike/


----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2013)

fat bike apocalypse training
http://www.yonderjournal.com/reports/apocalypse-training/
via prolly


----------



## Dutshlander (19. August 2013)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> und wie is der, über 3K ????


Bestimmt >2, ??K wenn es schon mit den Gabelstapler angehoben werden muss
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## McSlow (20. August 2013)

Im Fratzenbuch bei On-One sieht man grad die neue On-One Fatty Carbon Fork:





Brauchen wohl noch 2 Monate... 


Source: https://www.facebook.com/ononebikes?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## Zweirads (22. August 2013)

...weil ich oben gerade was über "...fatbike in den Alpen..." gelesen hab, was zum Thema:


----------



## Zweirads (22. August 2013)

es gäbe auch noch die aktuelle über-die-Alpen Version. Das Ankunftsbild der wahrscheinlich ersten Enduro-Transalp mit einem Fatbike (Sandman Hoggar Ti). 
Ist bis auf die vordere Bremsscheibe und Beläge übrigens exakt das Rad, was in der Megavalanche benutzt wurde.


----------



## Rommos (22. August 2013)

Sehr cool 

Das Bike und die Tour - Respekt 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Zweirads (22. August 2013)

Danke Dir Roman - war auch eine echt schöne Sache. Ich muss allerdings gestehn,
das sich die erste "fatbike enduro Transalp" mehr oder weniger zufällig ergeben hat. 
Ich hab einen Freund bei der ersten enduro-handbike Transalp als Fotograf begleitet.
https://www.blutspendedienst.com/gegengleichgueltigkeit/home/blog


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. August 2013)

So langsam kommt Vielfalt in die Sparte!

Von Fatback gibt´s wohl bald einen 4.25er Reifen namens Sterling!
Sehr geile Größe und den Bildern nach zu urteilen mit brauchbarem Profil.
Soll um die 1300g (120tpi) wiegen.













(Quelle)


----------



## BigJohn (22. August 2013)

Bin mal gespannt auf den Preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (22. August 2013)

Ich auch!
Könnte mit Vee Rubber als Hersteller vergleichsweise günstig werden, oder?


----------



## BigJohn (22. August 2013)

und vergleichsweise schwer


----------



## scylla (23. August 2013)

inspired by Tetris? 

hoffentlich mit einer besseren Gummimischung als bei den On-One (Vee Rubber) Floaters.
Bin gespannt.


----------



## svennox (23. August 2013)

@Zweirads: ..richtig gut, somit hiermit nochmal etwas grösser!
ps. ..ist das eine Federgabel ? ....und ist das ein titan-RAHMEN ???



>





salsa MUKLUK 26er ti.








salsa 2013








*..das SALSA hier find ich richtig fett..vor allem auch in den typischen SALSA-FARBCOMBOS !!!*


----------



## Rommos (23. August 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> @Zweirads: ..richtig gut, somit hiermit nochmal etwas grösser!
> ps. ..ist das eine Federgabel ? ....und ist das ein titan-RAHMEN ???



Hi

guckst du hier

Sehr edel aufgebautes Teil, das wäre was für meines Vaters einzigen Sohn....  aber fertig aufgebaut - da würde mir schon wieder ein grosser Teil der Freude fehlen... 

Jedenfalls haben die echt schöne Teile da in Belgien 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## svennox (23. August 2013)

"THX" 

http://www.sandmanbikes.be/sandman-hoggar-ti/

..jetzt ....find ich es..... noch....... t-o-l-l-e-r !!!


----------



## Rommos (23. August 2013)

Ich auch, hab grad nochmal etwas "geschmökert"


----------



## BigJohn (23. August 2013)

Das Gobi gibts ja auch als Rolling Chassi mit der Flame, leider im Vergleich mit dem Hoggar Rahmen einfach nur hässlich.


----------



## Xtrainer (23. August 2013)

Heute in einem Online-Blatt hier in der gegend.. 
Ein kleiner Artikel zur EUrobike..

Und was haben wir auf dem Titelfoto????? 
Mit Nabendynamo von Son + Son Edellux etc... 

http://see-online.info/eurobike-in-friedrichshafen-mit-nur-einem-publikumstag/

Watch it.. Fatty´s an die Macht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (23. August 2013)

Xtrainer schrieb:


> Und was haben wir auf dem Titelfoto?????


 Nice, würde gern mal Probefahren


----------



## Zweirads (23. August 2013)

@ svennox:
Gut ist schön, Danke ;-)
Ja das ist eine Federgabel oder besser eine GermanA Flame und ein Sandman Hoggar Titan Rahmen.


----------



## Pimper (24. August 2013)

> Von Fatback gibt´s wohl bald einen 4.25er Reifen



Willkommenes Mass.

Warte immernoch händereibend, dass Michelin, Conti & Co. auf den Zug aufspringen. Dann gibt's kein Halten mehr...


----------



## Xtrainer (24. August 2013)

Dann purzeln vielleicht auch die Preise. 
Bei noch mehr Alternativen eine Combo die mir gefallen wÃ¼rde. ð 

Warten wir die eurobike an. Dort wird noch die ein oder andere fatty Ãberraschung zu finden sein.


----------



## Kittie (29. August 2013)

Und endlich wieder mal was aus Stahl 






Charge! Bikes


PS: Man ist das groß geworden....


----------



## Rommos (29. August 2013)

Schlicht schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splithub (29. August 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p.../Trek-Farley-Komplettbike-black-Mod-2014.html

igitt...    Aber schoener Radsatz


----------



## a.nienie (29. August 2013)

charge macht vieles richtig


----------



## zoomer (29. August 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> charge macht vieles richtig



Ich finde es auch super schön !


----------



## shibby68 (29. August 2013)

Charge baut echt bodenständige und schöne bikes


----------



## Berliner89 (29. August 2013)

Salsa Carbon Beargrease auf der Eurobike, wer ist vorort und kann mehr infos rund um den Rahmen besorgen?

http://salsacycles.com/culture/beargrease_carbon_xx1_wins_eurobike_award


----------



## SirQuickly (30. August 2013)

Eurobike

Kona










Awardwinner:Salsa Beargrease










Nicolai



Spezi




















Surly









SON Nabendynamo


----------



## scylla (30. August 2013)

das Carbon Beargrease bitte zu mir


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2013)

das kona ist ver5chi55en hässlich.

kann jemand auf dem weissen den namen erahnen?

ein mittelding a la surly krampus finde ich nach wie vor interessant.


----------



## SirQuickly (30. August 2013)

TAROKAS oder so stand auf dem weissen.


----------



## SirQuickly (30. August 2013)

Nachtrag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (30. August 2013)

Müssten die hier sein:

http://www.taroka.com.tw/eng/index.html

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2013)

danke jungs


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. August 2013)

Super Bilder und Eindrücke!


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2013)

Ernsthaft, in Deutschland steigt man verhältnismäßig Frühzeitig bei einem neuen Trend mit ein? Was ist hier los?


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. August 2013)

Du meinst, nur 8 Jahre nach Surly? Stimmt, gruselig!


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2013)

Man denke mal an die Entwicklung bei den 29ern. Erst Jahrelang strikt abgelehnt  und irgendwann hat jeder eins auf den Markt gebracht. Natürlich mit den Marketingversprechen, die man vorher als lächerlich abgetan hat.

Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob mir das Fatbike als exklusives Nischenprodukt besser gefällt.


----------



## Zweirads (30. August 2013)

Wenn Du Dich mal über den großen Teich begibst wirst Dich wundern bezüglich dem "neuen Trend". Da sind die Verkaufszahlen allein von Surly+Salsa größer als sich so manch eine andere Marke mit ihrem Gesamtsortiment wünschen würde! Und das nicht erst seit gestern...


----------



## yo_eddy (30. August 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob mir das Fatbike als exklusives Nischenprodukt besser gefällt.



Ich mir schon, hab gerade eins bestellt. Und das nicht, weil's "Trend" ist (das hat mich noch nie wirklich interessiert), sondern weil ich denke, das mir persönlich das eine Menge Spaß machen wird. Muss sagen, ich war selten so "heiss" auf ein neues Rad ... zuletzt vielleicht vor 22 Jahren (ist das lange her ) beim Yo Eddy...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## shibby68 (30. August 2013)

was ists denn geworden?

ps: coole pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (30. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> das Carbon Beargrease bitte zu mir



Ich glaub ich bleibe beim Charge oder Alu Beargrease


----------



## yo_eddy (30. August 2013)

shibby68 schrieb:


> was ists denn geworden?
> 
> ps: coole pan



Ein Sandman Hoggar.

Grüße,
Axel

ps: Danke!


----------



## shibby68 (30. August 2013)

scheinst ja stil zu haben


----------



## Bumble (30. August 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Muss sagen, ich war selten so "heiss" auf ein neues Rad ... zuletzt vielleicht vor 22 Jahren (ist das lange her ) beim Yo Eddy...
> 
> Grüße,
> Axel



Freu dich, es könnte ein ähnliches Aha-Erlebnis geben wenn du das erste mal drauf sitzt 
War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## martn (30. August 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Man denke mal an die Entwicklung bei den 29ern. Erst Jahrelang strikt abgelehnt  und irgendwann hat jeder eins auf den Markt gebracht. Natürlich mit den Marketingversprechen, die man vorher als lächerlich abgetan hat.
> 
> Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob mir das Fatbike als exklusives Nischenprodukt besser gefällt.



denk mal an 650B, das ist ein viel extremeres beispiel im vergleich zu der langen und zähen 29er-geschichte.


hat schonmal jemand ein fatbike mit 4" hinterrad und 29+ vorderrad (also quasi halb pug, halb krampus) gesehen? das stell ich mir äußerst interessant vor. könnte ne ziemlich lässige eierlegende wollmilchsau sein. nich ganz so merkwürdiges lenkverhalten. mx-optik. und wenn man nen symmetrischen rahmen hat, kann man hinten für trockene trails einfach ein normal-schmales 29er laufrad reinhängen.

die frage dabei ist, ob 29+ im schnee am vorderrad reicht. die erfahrung sagt, dass das vorderrad wegen der geringeren last wesentlich unkritischer ist, was floatation angeht. die erfahrung sagt auch, dass ein größerer durchmesser in schnee und sand viel bringt (der schritt von 26" auf 29" war da schon ne erleuchtung). vielleicht gleicht das die geringere breite aus.


----------



## a.nienie (30. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (30. August 2013)

Wer schon mal so nen Lenker benutzt hat, weiß wie Klasse die Teile sind...für mich aber eher am Crosser oder "normalem" MTB.


----------



## BigJohn (30. August 2013)

martn schrieb:


> hat schonmal jemand ein fatbike mit 4" hinterrad und 29+ vorderrad (also quasi halb pug, halb krampus) gesehen? das stell ich mir äußerst interessant vor. könnte ne ziemlich lässige eierlegende wollmilchsau sein. nich ganz so merkwürdiges lenkverhalten. mx-optik. und wenn man nen symmetrischen rahmen hat, kann man hinten für trockene trails einfach ein normal-schmales 29er laufrad reinhängen.


Zufällig hab ich das heut Vormittag  Ist aber eher was für die lange Reise:






Quelle: http://fattiremn.blogspot.de/


----------



## Stinkmarder (30. August 2013)

Hat irgendwas von alten TT Isle of Man Rennen.


----------



## Pimper (30. August 2013)

> Ernsthaft, in Deutschland steigt man verhältnismäßig Frühzeitig bei einem neuen Trend mit ein? Was ist hier los?



Dachte ich auch zunächst. Aber ich glaube die geballte Bilderladung suggeriert lediglich, dass das Fatbike entgültig durchbricht. Vor Ort wird's wohl anders aussehen. 
Ich denke viele Hersteller wollen noch abwarten und vorerst nur einen halben Fuß in die Tür stecken (Sticker auf Fremdfabrikate kleben etc...siehe KHS --> dürfte ein 9:zero:7 sein)

aneinie: Geiles Bild !


----------



## Pimper (30. August 2013)

> Zufällig hab ich das heut Vormittag Ist aber eher was für die lange Reise:



Cooler Eigenbau, sehr wahrscheinlich mit 68 mm Tretlagergehäuse. Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, aber Kettenline wäre mir eine Risiko...


----------



## Xtrainer (31. August 2013)

Jop, mir ist auch aufgefallen das die Fatty´s an jeder Ecke auf der EUrobike stehn..

Aaaber...

Wieviel brauchbares war wirklich dabei??? Wohlbemerkt für den Toureneinsatz..

Das Kona: Ein Beachcruiser, mehr nicht.. 
Das Nicolai: Gates Antrieb recht und gut.. ABer auch hier sicher nur zum Flanieren gedacht.
Velotraum: Ein tolles stimmiges Bike, einige Gimmiks.. 
Der Rest..  Naja..

Ich werde mir klar das Mukluk gönnen da der Rest entweder unausgereift ist, oder meiner Meinung nach (Spezialiced o.ä.) nur da stand weil es grad hochgekocht wird..

Spezialiced war klar ein Prototyp.. So schlecht kann man keine Serie verarbeiten.. ;-) 

Auch keine beschreibungen etc dazu.Und in der hinterletzten Ecke stand es auch. naja.. 


Hab noch was auf der E-Bike Teststrecke gesichtet was ich gleich lachend fotografieren musste.. ;-)


----------



## Berliner89 (31. August 2013)

Hier mal ein paar mehr Infos aus einem salsa Prospekt.
Rahmenkit 1899
Komplett bike x9 3099
Komplett bike xx1 4699

Grüße aus Berlin!


----------



## Dutshlander (31. August 2013)

Xtrainer schrieb:


> Das Nicolai: Gates Antrieb recht und gut.. ABer auch hier sicher nur zum Flanieren gedacht.


 Hä fasche gedacht wenn das Flanieren ist?
Kuckstdu hierhttp://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30843
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kolt siewerts (31. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hä fasche gedacht wenn das Flanieren ist?
> Kuckstdu hierhttp://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30843
> Groetjes D-Lander


Klar, bergab runter rollen geht super mit Singlespeed. 
Ich bin schon super froh, dass ich bergauf an schwierigen Stellen oder in Matschlöchern mit 22x36 auf meinem Mukluk einfach locker weiterstrampeln kann.


----------



## Dutshlander (31. August 2013)

Tsja entweder hat mann gute Beine oder nicht
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtrainer (31. August 2013)

Saucool...

Aber mit der Übersetzung musste erstmal zum trail hinkommen.. ;-)

Hab grad mal in die HP reingeschaut..

Argon FAT
FATbike

 Laufradgröße 26"
Gates Carbon Drive ready

 Gewicht 2,3 kg (Größe M, Schwarz Elox, ohne Dämpfer)
1350 *

Abbildung: Argon FAT 

Größe: L
Farbe: semipermeable yellow glaze 
Extra Love: rot eloxiert
Gewicht: 2,35kg
Features: 4" Reifenfreiheit /  Tapered ZS44/56 head tube / Hollow-Weld-Technology 

1364  *

Garantie: 5 Jahre 

*Preis nur in Deutschland gültig, inkl. 19% Mehrwertsteuer             [                  Produkt Details ]

  Jetzt kommt' s FAT!
 Grelles Grün, fette 3.8er Reifen, übliche Nicolai-Manier, so  präsentierte sich das nagelneue Nicolai Argon Fat Bike. Als Teil einer  Sonderserie, mit max. 60 Stück, wird das Rad 2014 in unsere  Produktpalette aufgenommen.  Fatbike fahren macht einfach Spaß. Ob Sand, ob Schnee, ob tiefster  Schlamm das Fatbike wird euch bei keinem Untergrund im Stich lassen. Die  breiten Reifen vermitteln direkt ein sicheres Gefühl und verleihen der  Fahrt eine einzigartige Note.


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hä fasche gedacht wenn das Flanieren ist?
> Kuckstdu hierhttp://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30843
> Groetjes D-Lander


Der Aufmacher macht das ganze irgendwie sympathisch


----------



## Rommos (31. August 2013)

noch was von der EB












Gruß
Roman


----------



## kolt siewerts (31. August 2013)

Schicke Gabel!




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10818644585.280725.57198194584&type=1&theater


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. August 2013)

Nicht nur schick, sondern auch verdammt praktisch, fassen die Gabelholme doch zusammen einen Liter Spiritus/Benzin zum Kochen. 
In das Rahmendreieck gehen weitere 2l! 













Details und Bilder hier zu sehen.


----------



## kolt siewerts (31. August 2013)

Dufte, Danke!


----------



## svennox (31. August 2013)

ooohhhh das Ti.moots ..ist ja echt brauchbar !!! 

...die hier sind auch echt nett UND ich DANKE für die tollen Bilder 
vorallem das "leuchtgrün/gelbe" NICOLAI ...hats mir echt angetan 



>


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2013)

Das agang ist sexy, aber die Zugverlegung schreit danach, den Umwerfer raus zuschmeißen.


----------



## Pimper (31. August 2013)

Das Beargrease dürfte momentan die Königin sein. Ist schon ein geiles Teil !



> ooohhhh das Ti.moots ..ist ja echt brauchbar !!!



Absolutes Expeditions-Teil. Wird unbezahlbar sein, bzw. eh nur ein Einzelstück (?). Die Rohre als Tank zu nutzen ist mal unschlagbar ...



> Ich bin schon super froh, dass ich bergauf an schwierigen Stellen oder in Matschlöchern mit 22x36 auf meinem Mukluk einfach locker weiterstrampeln kann.



Ja, ein 22er braucht man im fatbike-ebenbürtigen Gelände einfach. Im Tiefschnee bin ich auch öfter mal im ersten Gang (22x34 beim mir).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (31. August 2013)

Äh, das ist nur eine Werbung. 

Trau keinem Video, dass Du nicht selbst gedreht hast.


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. August 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Absolutes Expeditions-Teil. Wird unbezahlbar sein, bzw. eh nur ein Einzelstück (?). Die Rohre als Tank zu nutzen ist mal unschlagbar ...



Exakt, das Teil wurde gebaut, um unter anderem zum Südpol zu fahren
 und steht nun für $10'700 zum Verkauf.


----------



## Altitude (1. September 2013)

morgenstimmung - vorgesten morgens um 7:30...


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2013)

Jetz is aber mal gut mit dem Beargrease, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter


----------



## zoomer (1. September 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> morgenstimmung - vorgesten morgens um 7:30...



Ok,
nun wo der Bilderlink korrigiert wurde, verstehe ich dein Posting endlich 




Mindestens die (anders-) grünen Griffe und die Blässe am Unterrohr
finde ich wirklich hässlich, auf die bunten Naben könnte ich grad auch
noch verzichten - aber abgesehen davon, könnte ich es hier schon noch
öfters mitansehen ...


----------



## gtbiker (1. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Exakt, das Teil wurde gebaut, um unter anderem zum Südpol zu fahren


Gibts dazu irgendwo noch mehr Infos?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. September 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Gibts dazu irgendwo noch mehr Infos?
> Danke!



Reichen dir die im Link? 



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Details und Bilder hier zu sehen.


----------



## gtbiker (2. September 2013)

Hm, ne 
Irgendwie schade dass es nie zum Südpol bewegt wurde, hätte gerne was über solch eine Brachialaktion gelesen (auf dem warmen Sofa )
Danke!


----------



## Altitude (2. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ok,
> nun wo der Bilderlink korrigiert wurde, verstehe ich dein Posting endlich



...ja sorry - war noch nicht ganz bei mir bei den post



			
				zoomet schrieb:
			
		

> Mindestens die (anders-) grünen Griffe und die Blässe am Unterrohr
> finde ich wirklich hässlich, auf die bunten Naben könnte ich grad auch
> noch verzichten - aber abgesehen davon, könnte ich es hier schon noch
> öfters mitansehen ...



das beargrease xx1 komplettrad ist in grün gehalten
das beargrease x9  und das framekit wird mit weissen decals angeboten


----------



## zoomer (2. September 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> das beargrease x9  und das framekit wird mit weissen decals angeboten



Jo,
schwarzer Rahmenschutzaufkleber, unter'm Unterrohr drüber,
und ich hätte meine helle Freude dran - her damit !


----------



## Zweirads (4. September 2013)

Carbon fatbike Rahme ist was feines, gefällt mir sehr! Ein bisschen Flex vom Titan tut allerdings den Handgelenken bei so was hier ganz gut -
VeeRubber Härtetest im DH von Maribor auf einem Sandman Hoggar ti:


----------



## Bumble (4. September 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


>



Und wieder kommt der Wunsch nach ne Federgabel auf 

Starr sicher auch fahrbar aber extrem belastend und deutlich langsamer.

Mich interessiert immer noch brennend die Reifenfreiheit in mm bei der German A Federgabel, kannst mir das bitte mal ausmessen ? Danke schonmal


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2013)

geile action!

hier eine schönheit aus stahl




http://bikeshowcase.org/post/60267071825/engin-29er-fat-bike


----------



## shibby68 (5. September 2013)

und damit mein neuer desktop. super cool und geniale farbe


----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2013)

Wirklich sehr nett, obwohl mir der Schwung im Oberrohr in der Form nicht mal so zusagt. Leider kommt von den Krampus-Derivaten noch viel zu wenig, da wartet die Konkurrenz vermutlich wieder ab.


----------



## scylla (5. September 2013)

sind das wirklich 29er felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (5. September 2013)

oo.. scylla hatn neues Projekt vor Augeeeeen! ;-P


----------



## 1st_Parma (5. September 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hier eine schönheit aus stahl



Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Auch das Oberrohr gefällt mir z. Bsp. besser als  der Gegensatz eines Sandman. 
Macht auch mehr Sinn wie ich finde. 
Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig darauf, dass sich mehr Hersteller der 29+  Thematik annehmen. 
Steckachse vorne und hinten, mit Federgabel oder  starr, so im Stile eines Beargrease Carbon. Das wäre schon was. Überhaupt sollte Salsa mal ein 29+ rausbringen. 

Grüßle


----------



## scylla (5. September 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> oo.. scylla hatn neues Projekt vor Augeeeeen! ;-P



ähm nö, eher das gegenteil 

ich finde es zwar interessant und lustig, die fahrtechnischen nachteile meines "pseudo-29er" fattys (störrische "eigen"-lenkung, trägheit in winkligen trails, bounce-effekt der reifen, fehlende federung) in den griff zu bekommen und zu schauen, wie viel damit geht. aber noch mehr nachteile durch noch größere bereifung braucht's echt nicht mehr


----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> sind das wirklich 29er felgen?


Die Nennen sich Rabbit hole. Es gibt übrigens einige Federgabeln, die mit 29x3.0 noch zurechtkommen. Und man kann das ganze mit normalen Naben und Tretlagebreiten fahren.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. September 2013)

Scylla meinte wahrscheinlich, dass sie fast schon wie 36er aussehen, was wohl der Rahmengeo/-größe geschuldet ist.
Schicker Hobel!


----------



## Bumble (5. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> (störrische "eigen"-lenkung, trägheit in winkligen trails, bounce-effekt der reifen, fehlende federung)  noch mehr *nachteile* braucht's echt nicht mehr



Ob man es als Nachtteil sieht oder eher als charmante Eigenart des Dicken hängt dann halt von der Art und Weise ab wie man das Ganze angeht, eher Spaß- oder mehr Leistungsorientiert.


----------



## scylla (5. September 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ob man es als Nachtteil sieht oder eher als charmante Eigenart des Dicken hängt dann halt von der Art und Weise ab wie man das Ganze angeht, eher Spaß- oder mehr Leistungsorientiert.



keine ahnung. ich glaub eh dass ich deppert bin, son komisches teil zu mögen


----------



## Zweirads (6. September 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Und wieder kommt der Wunsch nach ne Federgabel auf
> 
> Starr sicher auch fahrbar aber extrem belastend und deutlich langsamer.
> 
> Mich interessiert immer noch brennend die Reifenfreiheit in mm bei der German A Federgabel, kannst mir das bitte mal ausmessen ? Danke schonmal



Hast Recht, starr ist das auch fahrbar. Aber ehrlich gesagt is ja alles starr fahrbar. Die Frage ist nur wie schnell und wie lange das dann funktioniert .... Die Gabel eröffnet mir dann doch die Möglichkeit den halben Tag als nur die halbe Strecke so einigen Fullies hinten aufzufahren 
Morgen kann ich Dir die Innenbreite rausmessen.


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2013)

Wie ham sich die VeeRubbers denn geschlagen? Hast du sie gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirads (7. September 2013)

Also ich habe hier jetzt keine Schieblehre zur Hand, deshalb bitte nicht auf das Zehntel festnageln...meine GermanA Flame hat 107mm Innenmaß.
Mit clownshoes plus Gummi könnte das knapp werden aber wer die fährt, braucht eigentlich auch keine Federgabel mehr 
Ich weiß nicht ob die VeeRubbers, die wir gerade fahren, represantative Gewichte haben. Es geht uns aktuell um Gummimischung und Profil.
Sie sind aber auf jeden Fall schwerer als meine leichten HüskerDü, dafür ist die Karkasse deutlich steifer. Sowohl bei 72 als auch bei 120 tpi. 
Fahreigenschaften will ich erst beurteilen wenn noch ein paar mehr Runden in verschiedensten Bedingungen gefahren worden sind.


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2013)

Halt uns auf dem laufenden. Was ich gelesen hab, werden die Dinger mit jeder Charge besser.


----------



## Bumble (9. September 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier jetzt keine Schieblehre zur Hand, deshalb bitte nicht auf das Zehntel festnageln...meine GermanA Flame hat 107mm Innenmaß.



Danke für die Info, damit wären die ganzen 4,8er Pellen raus, Nate auf Rolling Darryl passt aber locker rein.


----------



## BigJohn (10. September 2013)

Könnte demnächst auch mal bei ner SC32 messen, falls das relevant ist.


----------



## Bumble (10. September 2013)

Würd mich natürlich auch interessieren, allerdings ist die ja kaum noch zu bekommen.


----------



## BigJohn (11. September 2013)

Das stimmt, aber wenn man ernsthaft danach sucht, wird man auch fündig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. September 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Würd mich natürlich auch interessieren, allerdings ist die ja kaum noch zu bekommen.



ach, viel zu viel aufwand... oldschool ist eh besser...


----------



## Bumble (11. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ach, viel zu viel aufwand... oldschool ist eh besser...



Ups, erwischt 

Wird wohl eh nicht dazu kommen dass ich mir ne Federgabel reinbaue, reizen tuts mich aber schon. 

Die paar Centimeterchen Federweg, die dann zur Verfügung stehn, fallen ganz klar noch unter "Oldschool"


----------



## Rake109 (11. September 2013)

Meines erachtens aktuell die beste Lösung für Fatbike-Federung und mit ein bischen mehr als 100mm Federweg immernoch mehr als gut fahrbar. Allerdings nicht ganz billig


----------



## BigJohn (11. September 2013)

Der Preis ist das Hauptproblem mit der Lefty, die SC32 war da schon billiger. Aber die geklemmten Lefties sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt leicht zu finden. Und mir gefällt die am Fatbike einfach nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. September 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und mir gefällt die am Bike einfach nicht.



Korrigiert! 

Warten wir mal, was Rock Shox da zusammenbraut...


----------



## Rake109 (11. September 2013)

Rein funktional ist schon die Original-Lefty einfach der Hammer, super steif mit top Ansprechverhalten. Allerdings war die Feder etwas zu weich. Seit dem Umbau auf die Luft-Dämpfer-Kartusche ist sie einfach Sahne.
Ausserdem bin ich auch bei den anderen Bikes inzwischen zum Lefty-Lover geworden.


----------



## scylla (11. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Korrigiert!
> 
> Warten wir mal, was Rock Shox da zusammenbraut...



RockShox baut eine Fatbike-Gabel?
Gerücht/Spekulation oder gab's da mal eine Ankündigung?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. September 2013)

Gab eine Ankündigung, weswegen die Gesichter entsprechend lang waren, 
als nichts davon auf der diesjährigen EB usw. zu sehen war.

Salsa und RockShox gehen da Hand in Hand, weswegen bei den aktuellen Salsa-Forken auch neue Einbauhöhen zu finden sind.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

So sieht´s aus, das Fatback Corvus....











(Quelle: fat-bike.com)


----------



## BigJohn (12. September 2013)

Sieht besser aus, als das von 9:0:7

Zu Salsa/Rock Shox: die sind ja schon länger an ihrem Fully dran. Ich nehm an da liegt der Hund begraben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

Könnte mich jetzt nicht entscheiden, welches ich mir schenken ließe... 
Da gefällt mir das Beargrease noch am wenigsten, da ich mit dem sehr massiven Unterrohr nicht warm werde.


----------



## zoomer (12. September 2013)

Wenn Du nicht willst ...
dann nehm' ich halt das Beargrease.

Das hat wenigstens "gerade" Rohre.


Mit der Mischung aus Stealthkanten und dann doch art deco,
beim Corvus, kann ich gar nicht ....


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

So machen wir´s!

Mit deiner Sicht des Corvus hast du genau das beschrieben, was ich daran mag.


----------



## Bombus (12. September 2013)

Hier mein Custombike "Bombus", eine Mischung aus Cruiser und Fatbike:


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. September 2013)

Sehr cooles Gerät mit schönen Details wie dem Licht und den innenverlegten Zügen, was bei der BB7 nicht stört!

Hast du schon mal dran gedacht, dich an einen herkömmlichen Rahmen zu machen?


----------



## BigJohn (12. September 2013)

Die Gabel ist echt nett!


----------



## Zweirads (12. September 2013)

Andere Gabel, anderer Trail:


----------



## zoomer (12. September 2013)

Rechtzeitig,
damit sich alle schÃ¶n frei nehmen kÃ¶nnen, eine neue Digicam kaufen
und das Fatty vorher putzen :

7. Dezember 2013, *weltweiter Fatbike Tag !*


Siehe *GFBD 2012*


----------



## scylla (12. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig,
> damit sich alle schÃ¶n frei nehmen kÃ¶nnen, eine neue Digicam kaufen
> und das Fatty vorher putzen :
> 
> ...



 ach jetzt versteh ich endlich, warum ich gestern das unausweichliche Verlangen hatte, mir eine neue Knipse zu bestellen und das Fatty mit/im Platzregen zu waschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim-beam (12. September 2013)

So auch mal wieder etwas zum schauen !!!


----------



## Pitbull75 (12. September 2013)

Bombus schrieb:


> Hier mein Custombike "Bombus", eine Mischung aus Cruiser und Fatbike:


 
Hallo,

ein sehr geiler Aufbau. Genau nach meinem Geschmack.


Gruß Kai


----------



## a.nienie (13. September 2013)

bombus das ist eine geile karre. bin nicht der cruiser fan, aber das hat etwas...


----------



## kolt siewerts (13. September 2013)

@jim-beam: Wow, wunderschön!


----------



## jim-beam (13. September 2013)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> @_jim-beam_: Wow, wunderschön!


 
Ja Danke ,
Lange nichts mehr gehört von dir !
Wir wollten doch mal zusammen fahren !
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## zoomer (17. September 2013)

Bevor die Blätter fallen und der Stern wieder ab 16:00 unter geht ...
eine kleine feine Hommage an das [ame="http://vimeo.com/12072464"]*Pugsley*[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. September 2013)




----------



## FlowinFlo (18. September 2013)

Großartiges Video und genialer Wheelie vom Bruce aka coastkid! 
Ich wäre nach 3m umgefallen und ertrunken...


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2013)

guter mann, gutes rad.


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2013)

Ich glaub der gute Mann hat noch ca. 300 andere Videos.


Was mich da fasziniert ist die Autobelichtung und der Belichtungsumfang
der GoPro (?). Dass man im vollen Gegenlicht immer noch was (viel) in
den Schatten erkennen kann.
Mein 4er iPhone .... lassen wir das 
(Selbst bei der DSLR würde die Sonne den Sensor vollbluten)

Einfach tolle Stimmung ....


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich glaub der gute Mann hat noch ca. 300 andere Videos.



... und ein ganzes Blog.


----------



## Pimper (18. September 2013)

> Bevor die Blätter fallen und der Stern wieder ab 16:00 unter geht ...eine kleine feine Hommage an das



Sehr geiles Video. Wußte nicht, dass Fatbikes auf der Wasseröberfläche schwimmen und nicht absaufen.

Habe bereits einige Videos mit normalem MTB gemacht und ähnliche Ideen gehabt wie auf diesem. Aber dieses Jahr ist ein Fatbike-Video fällig, das steht fest...!


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Aber dieses Jahr ist ein Fatbike-Video fällig, das steht fest...!



Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## jmr-biking (20. September 2013)

Phil Wood V10 Fat Bike auf der Interbike:


----------



## Kittie (20. September 2013)

Das Teil ist ja mal der über-Hammer 

Ich will ein Fatbike


----------



## BigJohn (20. September 2013)

So recht kommen sie in der Szene nicht von den Mavericks weg, obwohl sie seit Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. September 2013)

Bin ja gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis endlich jemand den Humor
aufbringt, neben dem obligatorischen einsamen 29er, mit einem
Fatbike Fully an einem entsprechenden Downhill Rennen anzutreten.



Dann kann auch die entsprechende Zielgruppe nicht mehr meckern
weil es ja eigentlich 26er Räder sind.



Schlimm wäre nur, wenn sich die fätten Räder dabei wirklich bewährten
würden


----------



## Bodenprobe (20. September 2013)

Gibt keine Felgen, die das aushalten würden.


----------



## BigJohn (20. September 2013)

Ich denke ein Paar Doppelwandige Trialtechs machen das locker mit. Die werden auch jetz schon fleißig am Fatbike gedroppt.


----------



## Rommos (20. September 2013)

Unter 10kg 







Mehr davon hier

Gruß
Roman


----------



## scylla (20. September 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Unter 10kg
> ...
> Mehr davon hier
> 
> ...




das ist ja noch viel sexyer als das Beargrease. Geil! Könnte ich mal bitte schnell im Lotto gewinnen?


----------



## BigJohn (21. September 2013)

Salamandre Tandem:


----------



## McSlow (21. September 2013)

Bastelprojekt: 
Framebag fürs Fatty 
Das Fatty ist zwar n ziemlicher Minuskandidat für Framebags wegen der Geo, aber was solls 
Heute mal schnell ein Proof-of-Concept Prototyp zusammengenäht, mit billigstem Kunstleder ( optisch grenzwertig  und null Formstabil) aber was solls:





Die Bialetti und der Biolite Campstove passt rein, und der restliche krams ( Pumpe, Schlauch, etc. auch).
Werd mir nach dem Urlaub wohl mal 1000den Cordura oder sowas holen und dann nen Betarelease ausprobieren. Fatty ist ein 20inch. Schnittmuster auf Anfrage


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. September 2013)

Das Tandem ist mal wieder erste Sahne von Salamandre!
Sehr schöne Formgebung.


So eine DIY-Rahmentasche schwebt mir auch vor.
Gut zu wissen, wo man ein Schinttmuster her bekäme! 
Sieht mir so aus, als würde das auch für den M-Rahmen passen,
wenn ich hinten die kleine Lücke sehe. Irre ich?


----------



## McSlow (21. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das Tandem ist mal wieder erste Sahne von
> Sieht mir so aus, als würde das auch für den M-Rahmen passen,
> wenn ich hinten die kleine Lücke sehe. Irre ich?



Moin,
ja länge wird vermutlich passen, frage ist nur ob der Abstand Tretlager -> Oberrohr gleich ist. Da hab ich nicht so konservativ abgemessen. Aber ist ja auch auch kein Problem das anzupassen.
Muss aber eh noch was tüfteln, das Ding sollte auch Schnee- und Wasserdicht sein, und das ist mit so einem Reissverschluss unmöglich. Da muss ich noch einiges ändern.

Aber für den ersten Versuch und die tatsache das ich bis vor 2 Tagen noch nie an ner Nähmaschine gesessen habe passt's schon mal ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (21. September 2013)

Am Tandem bleibt das Auge erst mal hängen  
Die Farbe ist nur eins der Dinge die begeistern.


Nachtrag: Gar nicht gesehen, das die Rahmentasche ja selbst gemacht ist....wow. Find ich total gut sowas!!


----------



## zoomer (21. September 2013)

McSlow schrieb:


> Aber für den ersten Versuch und die tatsache das ich bis vor 2 Tagen noch nie an ner Nähmaschine gesessen habe passt's schon mal ganz gut



Männer an der Nähmaschine erinnert mich irgendwie sofort an
das Schweigen der Lämmer 

Aber ich finde toll was Du da machst


----------



## BigJohn (21. September 2013)

Die Ausfallenden stammen übrigens von 2SoulCycles, falls sie euch bekannt vorkommen.


----------



## McSlow (21. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Männer an der Nähmaschine erinnert mich irgendwie sofort an
> das Schweigen der Lämmer



Keine Angst, hab nicht vor irgendwelche Puppenkleider damit zu machen


----------



## Kittie (21. September 2013)

Fleischkleider ...da liegt die Angst


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Männer an der Nähmaschine erinnert mich irgendwie sofort an
> das Schweigen der Lämmer



Ich würde mir eine Tasche nähen! Ich würd`s tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (21. September 2013)

schnell noch mal bei youtube nachgeschaut, gelle.....


----------



## Rommos (21. September 2013)

Servus

Hier das Singular Puffin Fatbike






Es läuft gerade ein Kickstarter Crowd-Funding, die Hälfte der benötigten 20.000£ sind schon zusammen. Und wer mit 400£ einsteigt, bekommt das Rahmenset (geplanter VK 595£)

Gruß
Roman


----------



## zoomer (21. September 2013)

Ja das ist (auch) toll !

Und hat Platz für ganz dicke Reifen.
Gabel wird tapered (?), wäre vielleicht auch eine schöne Alternative zum
Fatty.


----------



## Rommos (21. September 2013)

Find auch, dass es schön ist, klare Rahmenform. Gabel ist tapered, und erstes 100mm EBB. Und dazu nach Bedarf montierbare Kabelführungen


----------



## svennox (22. September 2013)

..auch interessant..
nur leider hab ich keine weiteren Infos dazu,
....eventuell wird ja einer von euch fündig, wenn er noch was wissen möchte ?! 

Netzfund:
http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/fat-bikes/825435d1377028589-fat-bike-inverted-forks-here-dscn1003.jpg


----------



## McSlow (22. September 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> ..auch interessant..
> nur leider hab ich keine weiteren Infos dazu,
> ....eventuell wird ja einer von euch fündig, wenn er noch was wissen möchte ?!



Das ist ein Fatback:
http://fatbackbikes.com/product-category/frames/


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. September 2013)

Rommos schrieb:


> Find auch, dass es schön ist, klare Rahmenform. Gabel ist tapered, und erstes 100mm EBB. Und dazu nach Bedarf montierbare Kabelführungen



Finde das Rahmenset auch sehr schön!
Abgeschlossen ist die Ideenfindung dazu aber noch nicht und 
man kann sich hier mit einklinken und Wünsche vorbringen.
Die unbedingte Fähigkeit, dicke Reifen montieren zu können, wurde bereits genannt.


----------



## Zweirads (23. September 2013)

Hannes sein neues Rad kurz vor Ende der Bastelrunde:


----------



## zoomer (23. September 2013)

Ich komme bei den Sandmännern einfach nicht mit dem nach oben gebogenen
Oberrohr und der damit reduzierten Schrittfreiheit dar. Drum sieht es auch immer
irgendwie wie ein normales MTB aus und nicht wie ein Fatbike.

Die Gabel finde ich dagegen super.
Fände sie aber auch an einem dicken Alurahmen mit fettem Steuerrohr passender.



Die Teilnahme an den Rennen und die Fahrkünste sind natürlich über jeden Zweifel
erhaben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. September 2013)

Da kann ich zoomer nur beipflichten!
Die Sandmans mögen eine super Qualität besitzen, sind aber zu Gunsten des Retrodesigns an entscheidender Stelle schlecht konstruiert.

Salamandre macht vor, wie´s besser geht! Ein längeres Steuerrohr lässt einen Katzenbuckel in Verbindung mit einem stärker und früher abfallenden OR zu
 und holt sich so die nötige Schrittfreiheit zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2013)

das tandem *sabber*

eienen extra daumen für die eigenbau rahmentasche


----------



## Zweirads (23. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da kann ich zoomer nur beipflichten!
> Die Sandmans mögen eine super Qualität besitzen, sind aber zu Gunsten des Retrodesigns an entscheidender Stelle schlecht konstruiert.
> 
> Salamandre macht vor, wie´s besser geht! Ein längeres Steuerrohr lässt einen Katzenbuckel in Verbindung mit einem stärker und früher abfallenden OR zu
> und holt sich so die nötige Schrittfreiheit zurück.



Design ist immer Geschmacksachel, da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Schlecht konstruiert klingt ein bisschen böse - keine Angst wir haben verschiedene Prototypen gefahren bis wir beim Hoggar Ti das Oberrohr als Finale Design benutzt haben. Die Gründe liegen mehr in der Fahreigenschaft des Titanrahmens als im futuristischen Design und der Schrittfreiheit. Nicht umsonst fahren wir fast nur mit dem Hoggar Ti die Rennen 
Das hier ist eine Vorstufe des neuen Alu Rahmens, optisch etwas moderner:


----------



## zoomer (23. September 2013)

Ja, der Rahmen hatte mir auch auf Anhieb gefallen.

Die Oberrohrkrümmung fällt dort kaum auf (dank der Grafik ?) und
der Übergang Orberrohr/Sitzrohr ist, soweit man auf dem Bild sieht,
wirklich sehr gelungen.


Bin noch nie einen Titanrahmen gefahren und hätte auch gerne die
Prototypen "erfahren" ob die Biegung vertikalen Komfort bringt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. September 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


> Design ist immer Geschmacksachel, da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Schlecht konstruiert klingt ein bisschen böse - keine Angst wir haben verschiedene Prototypen gefahren bis wir beim Hoggar Ti das Oberrohr als Finale Design benutzt haben.



"Schlecht" ist hier natürlich nicht mit mangelhaft zu übersetzen, sondern mehr mit "ungünstig" im Hinblick auf winterlichen Einsatz. 



> Die Gründe liegen mehr in der Fahreigenschaft des Titanrahmens als im futuristischen Design und der Schrittfreiheit. Nicht umsonst fahren wir fast nur mit dem Hoggar Ti die Rennen



Eben! Ihr rockt die sommerlichen Trails und das scheinbar sehr ordentlich, aber für den Winter wäre es mir nichts.



> Das hier ist eine Vorstufe des neuen Alu Rahmens, optisch etwas moderner:



Und DAS ist richtig derb und (fast*) genau nach meinem Geschmack! 

* etwas kurzes Steuerrohr


----------



## zoomer (23. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> * etwas kurzes Steuerrohr



Da werde ich auch immer leicht nervös ....


----------



## yo_eddy (23. September 2013)

Mir persönlich gefällt gerade das gebogene Oberrohr am Hoggar, mit ein Grund für die Anschaffung. Mit den Hilfsröhrchen zum Sattelrohr kann ich nichts anfangen...


----------



## Zweirads (23. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> "Schlecht" ist hier natürlich nicht mit mangelhaft zu übersetzen, sondern mehr mit "ungünstig" im Hinblick auf winterlichen Einsatz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Ungünstig im winterlichen Einsatz magst recht haben. Ich fahr auch viel im Winter aber halt nur auf der harten Piste und das ist dann doch eher schon wieder sommerlich...im tieferen Schnee ist sicher jeder cm zum Eierschonen gold Wert 
Das Orange-weiße Design war nur auf den verschiedenen Protos drauf. Ebenso verschiedene Rohrkombinationen. Aktuell wird es etwas anders aussehen - ich such mal ein Bild raus und stell es später rein.


----------



## zoomer (23. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> * etwas kurzes Steuerrohr




Liegt wohl nur an der kleinen Rahmengrösse ...

Kann auch so aussehen 
(Getrenntes Ober-/Unterrohr am Steuerrohr, wie bei meinem 20" Fatty.







Allerdings ist der Knoten am Sitzrohr, gegenüber dem OO Fatty, wieder
recht hoch (Schrittfreiheit).


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. September 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Knoten am Sitzrohr, gegenüber dem OO Fatty, wieder
> recht hoch (Schrittfreiheit).



Exakt. Man stelle sich diese Länge mal an dem kleineren Rahmen vor..
Nicht auszudenken, ein Bike so ganz ohne 3cm Spacer, 17° Vorbauten und 25mm-Riser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirads (23. September 2013)

wie versprochen das Bild vom Gobi, mit finalem Oberrohr, Geo und Design.
Hab gerade nur das hier vom Rahmen in Koen's Händen. Eins im aufgebauten Zustand sollte aber auch noch wo rumschwirren...


----------



## dopero (23. September 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


> wie versprochen das Bild vom Gobi, mit finalem Oberrohr, Geo und Design.


Fällt bei mir optisch durch, wie alle Rahmen mit einem Unterrohr welches auf einen zurückliegenden Unfall schließen lässt.


----------



## McSlow (23. September 2013)

Gibts eigentlich die Flame Wide Gabel die an den Sandman's hängt irgendwo auch tatsächlich zu erwerben? Auf der German:A Seite steht seit gefühlt immer "ausverkauft"


----------



## zoomer (23. September 2013)

Ich hatte da auch mal geschaut ...

Da stand nur was von ner 29er Gabel mit dem Hinweis "Achtung 120er (?) Nabe" o.Ä.
Vielleicht ist es die ....


----------



## scylla (23. September 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> "Schlecht" ist hier natürlich nicht mit mangelhaft zu übersetzen, sondern mehr mit "ungünstig" im Hinblick auf winterlichen Einsatz.



Wieso ist es ein Unterschied zwischen Sommer und Winter?

An der Schrittfreiheit finde ich nichts auszusetzen. 405mm Sitzrohr in Größe S, wie eigentlich alle meine Räder. Das Oberrohr interessiert doch nicht weiter... oder steigt hier jemand nach vorne ab? 

Ich mag die Optik von dem Katzenbuckel Oberrohr halt nicht so. Aber wenn's einem funktionalen Zweck dient, geht das natürlich vor der Optik. Ansonsten scheinen mir das klasse Räder zu sein!
Den Alurahmen finde ich optisch sehr gelungen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wieso ist es ein Unterschied zwischen Sommer und Winter?
> 
> An der Schrittfreiheit finde ich nichts auszusetzen. 405mm Sitzrohr in Größe S, wie eigentlich alle meine Räder. Das Oberrohr interessiert doch nicht weiter... oder steigt hier jemand nach vorne ab?



Die großen Rahmengrößen, die vom Hoggar bisher gezeigt wurden, hatten alle eine Stütze mit gefühlten 20cm Auszug (trotz Versenkbarkeit).
Rechnet man hier noch den Sag der Gabel ab, so dürfte manches OR geradezu horizontal verlaufen.

Für den Winter macht es einen krassen Unterschied am Fatbike.
Während das Bike sam Fahrer weniger einsinkt, kann ein einzelner abgestellter Fuß im Schnee deutlich tiefer einsinken und man freut sich über jeden Centimeter, den der Rahmen mehr Luft bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirads (23. September 2013)

dopero schrieb:


> Fällt bei mir optisch durch, wie alle Rahmen mit einem Unterrohr welches auf einen zurückliegenden Unfall schließen lässt.


Aha, denkt da jemand mehr zu wissen als der, der es gemacht hat?!?


----------



## McSlow (23. September 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


> Aha, denkt da jemand mehr zu wissen als der, der es gemacht hat?!?



Ich denke mal er meint die krümmung des unterrohrs kurz vorm Steuerrohr...

Find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm - geschmackssache halt. Wär's für den Freigang des Vorderrades nötig?


----------



## Zweirads (23. September 2013)

McSlow schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er meint die krümmung des unterrohrs kurz vorm Steuerrohr...
> 
> Find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm - geschmackssache halt. Wär's für den Freigang des Vorderrades nötig?



Gut getippt. Wie willst Du sonst eine überbreite Gabelkrone bewegen ohne
mit dem Unterrohr zu kollidieren. Das heißt ja nicht gleich, dass man mit dem Rad barspins machen muss. Aber Gabelkrone gegen Unterrohr kommt einfach gar nicht gut - egal wie.


----------



## dopero (23. September 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


> Aber Gabelkrone gegen Unterrohr kommt einfach gar nicht gut - egal wie.


Komisch das dies an all meinen Fahrrädern trotz geradem Unterrohr nicht passieren kann. Da ist reichlich Luft, das würde auch für die überbreite Gabelkrone eines Fatbikes reichen.

Da das Unterrohr beim Bremsen hoch auf Druck belastet wird, kann ich zudem nicht verstehen warum man da eine vordefinierte Knickstelle einbaut.


----------



## Zweirads (23. September 2013)

dopero schrieb:


> Komisch das dies an all meinen Fahrrädern trotz geradem Unterrohr nicht passieren kann. Da ist reichlich Luft, das würde auch für die überbreite Gabelkrone eines Fatbikes reichen.
> 
> Da das Unterrohr beim Bremsen hoch auf Druck belastet wird, kann ich zudem nicht verstehen warum man da eine vordefinierte Knickstelle einbaut.



Okay, ich sehe Du musst es wissen! 
Dann muss ich Dir nicht extra ein Bild machen, damit Du weißt wie es aussieht wenn sich eine breite Gabelkrone mit oder ohne innenliegendem Lager unter dem Unterrohr durchbewegt.
Du darfst mir (100kg) gerne mal beim fahren mit einer vordefinierten Knickstelle zuschauen, dann können wir über etwaig auftretende Probleme diskutieren. (glaubst Du ganz ehrlich einer von den Sandman Fahrern würde in Enduro  bzw. DH Rennen gas geben wenn es da die geringsten Probleme geben  könnte?) 
Ich gebe gerne zu, das beim experimentieren mit verschieden Prototypen über die reelle Belastungsgrenzen hinaus (Rahmenbruchtest), an verschiedenen Stellen optimiert wurde. Das muss gemacht werden! Wir haben auch erst über eben diesen Knick diskutiert - aber eben der hat nicht mal annähernd ein Problem bereitet. Da haben Stellen die weder nach Berechnung noch nach "Fahrerlogik" ein Problem bereit hätten der Stresspunkt. Ein Fatbike ist halt doch ein bisschen anders...


----------



## yo_eddy (23. September 2013)

dopero schrieb:


> Komisch das dies an all meinen Fahrrädern trotz geradem Unterrohr nicht passieren kann.



26er, vermute ich. Wenn man sich die Modellpaletten der Hersteller bei 29ern anschaut, haben die mehr oder weniger alle diesen Knick im Unterrohr, damit das Unterrohr weiter nach hinten kommt, um dem voll eingefederten Vorderrad noch genug Raum zu lassen. Ein 26er Fatbike hat in etwa denselben Durchmesser wie ein "normales" 29er, deswegen auch hier dieses Konstruktionsmerkmal.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Zweirads (23. September 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> 26er, vermute ich. Wenn man sich die Modellpaletten der Hersteller bei 29ern anschaut, haben die mehr oder weniger alle diesen Knick im Unterrohr, damit das Unterrohr weiter nach hinten kommt, um dem voll eingefederten Vorderrad noch genug Raum zu lassen. Ein 26er Fatbike hat in etwa denselben Durchmesser wie ein "normales" 29er, deswegen auch hier dieses Konstruktionsmerkmal.
> 
> Grüße,
> Axel



Stimmt wohl, allerdings ist der voll eingefederte Reifen bei (unserer) Geo wegen dem flacheren Lenkwinkel weniger das Problem als die beschrieben Gabelkrone.


----------



## Jocki (24. September 2013)

@Zweirad: hast Du auch noch Infos zur schönen Javelina für uns?

Framebag: ich hab Bis jetzt 3 Framebags genäht. So ein Ding wasserdicht zu bekommen halte ich für Hobbybastler für utopisch. Verpack lieber den Inhalt in Wasserdichte Säcke. Im Zweifelsfall ist das framebag dann zu 90 % dicht, was im Endeffekt dazu führt, dass im framebag 3L Wasser stehen und nicht mehr abfließen


----------



## flatrider (24. September 2013)

Heute bei Zweirads ein Hoggar Ti Rolling Frame Set bestellt  
Bin dann bestimmt öfter hier im Forum unterwegs.


----------



## McSlow (24. September 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> So ein Ding wasserdicht zu bekommen halte ich für Hobbybastler für utopisch.


Da hast du recht, will ich auch gar nicht. Er sollte halt nur nicht triefen wie ein waschlappen 
Die relevanten Sachen kommen eh in xped rollverschlusstaschen. Und bei so was wie nem Alubecher ists ja egal wenn er nass wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirads (24. September 2013)

JAvelina: oh da hätte ich einiges zu erzählen. Vielleicht nicht so gut damit anzufangen... aber einfach gesagt:
Sandman hat schon vor über einem Jahr mit der Gabel angefangen. Ich bin den ersten Prototypen Dezember 2012 gefahren. Seit dem gabs verschiedene Entwicklungsstadien....und so....auf jeden Fall haben jetzt am Ende ein paar Leute aus Fernost zwecks dem anrollenden fatbike Trend die Dollar in den Augen bekommen und ein Serien-OEM-Produkt aus dem letztem Entwicklungsstand gemacht. Drum sieht man die jetzt von verschiedensten Marken gelabelt in USA und Australien. 
Ich muss schwer davon ausgehen, dass keiner davon weder die Zeichnungen noch die Gabel von innen gesehen hat.
Sandman verbaut sie so definitiv noch nicht in den Rädern. Mann mann mann, ich hab hier ettliche Gabelversionen plus Innenleben rumliegen und empfehl einfach nur jedem vorsichtig mit der aktuellen Version zu sein!
Eine komplett neue Gabel samt Innenleben aus dem Boden zu stampfen braucht einfach seine Zeit.


----------



## BigJohn (25. September 2013)

eigentlich ist das nun wirklich was für den Laberthread, darum halte ich mal den Galeriegedanken hoch:
Der ungeliebte Katzenbuckel am Messenger Fabike:







Der Rahmen müsste ne Eigenkonstruktion sein, die dann bei XACD in China gefertigt wurde.

Intense Vollgefedert 






Vagabonde, seeehr geil:






Das Boo Fat Bike, interessanter Materialmix:






Black Sheep werde ich nicht weiter kommentieren:


----------



## zoomer (25. September 2013)

Danke für die vielen schönen Fotos.

Und Deinen Kommentaren kann ich so 1 zu 1 zustimmen.
Bis auf das Eine würde ich keines geschenkt bekommen wollen


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. September 2013)

Sehr geile Sachen, danke!
Wenn ich mir eines aussuchen müsste, dann das Vagabonde!


----------



## CrossSepp (25. September 2013)

Schöne  Teile,sehr auffällig dabei auch die Vielzahl von Echtledersätteln!

Im Winter mag ich Brooks und Co aber nicht so,der Kühleffekt von Leder sorgt für einen kalten A....


----------



## Pitbull75 (25. September 2013)

Hallo,
ganz klar der Vagabonde 

Gruß Kai


----------



## aggressor2 (26. September 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> So recht kommen sie in der Szene nicht von den Mavericks weg, obwohl sie seit Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt werden.



die gabel in dem santa cruz is ne manitou dorado.

und so wie ich das mitgekriegt hab, gabs auf der eurobike ne neue upsidedown-gabel von g:a. dementsprechend wirds keine alten flames mehr geben und bis die neue aufm markt is, wirds wohl auch noch dauern.


----------



## zoomer (27. September 2013)

Jetzt wo Winter wird,

hat jemand zufällig eine schöne Seitenansicht + Ansicht von oben,
wo man ein Fatbike mit SKS MOM and DAD Schutzblechen sehen
könnte.

Der @Rake hat Fotos wo man das hintere etwas erahnen kann,
falls es das besagte SKS ist, und es schaut ganz schön mächtig
aus ....


----------



## zoomer (27. September 2013)

Hammer !

Another 5pm Video

Mit seinem roten (Tankattrappen-)Täschle und dem Schutzblech hinten (genau so eins will ich !),
schaut das so geil nach dem hier aus :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. September 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> die gabel in dem santa cruz is ne manitou dorado.


Du hast recht, auf dem Bild sahen die Tauchrohre konisch wie bei einer DUC aus, was sie bei näherer Betrachtung aber nicht sind. Aber die Dorado ist ja auch altes Eisen.


aggressor2 schrieb:


> und so wie ich das mitgekriegt hab, gabs auf der eurobike ne neue upsidedown-gabel von g:a. dementsprechend wirds keine alten flames mehr geben und bis die neue aufm markt is, wirds wohl auch noch dauern.


Ich habe bis jetzt nur die von X-Fusion gesehen.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. September 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nur die von X-Fusion gesehen.



ich such mal das bild.

und schon da:









es gab noch ein bild, wo erkennbar war, dass die tachrohre einen tropfenförmigen querschnitt haben. das find ich aber grade nich.


----------



## yo_eddy (29. September 2013)

Wahrscheinlich meint er die Revo:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/eurobike_2013/german-a-zeigt-steife-upside-down-federgabel/a16583.html

EDIT: agressor macht dem Namen alle Ehre, aggressiv schnell gepostet... 

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## BigJohn (29. September 2013)

160mm, keine Anpassung an 29" und wenig Platz zwischen den Rohren sprechen jetzt aber nicht unbedingt für Fatbikes.

Und für die Galerie:





Das gefällt mir


----------



## dopero (29. September 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich such mal das bild.
> es gab noch ein bild, wo erkennbar war, dass die tachrohre einen tropfenförmigen querschnitt haben. das find ich aber grade nich.


Steht doch als Bezeichnung "AERO TUBES" auf dem Schild.


----------



## yo_eddy (29. September 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir



Mir auch... Vanguard Ryo

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. September 2013)

Hatte sich hier nicht mal jemand nach diesem Konzept erkundigt?






Mir würde es ja andersrum fast besser gefallen. Hinten ein Knard und vorne ein BFL für identisches Raddurchmesser


----------



## Kittie (30. September 2013)

Lese ich da richtig??? FUNK?

Man hatten die geile Rahmen und Gabeln in der "guten alten Zeit um 90"
Wusste gar nicht, das die noch aktiv sind....herrlich


----------



## CrossSepp (2. Oktober 2013)

Das teilverkupferte Gerät ist ja mal richtig schön 

Und coole Reifen auf dem Vanguard,wer macht die ?


----------



## BigJohn (3. Oktober 2013)

Die kommen von Innova, wo auch die Surly-Pellen gebacken werden. Könnten Innova Spider heißen, sind aber ähnlich wie die VeeRubbers bei uns nicht wirklich günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Oktober 2013)

CrossSepp schrieb:


> Und coole Reifen auf dem Vanguard,wer macht die ?


 Biddeschön
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=inova+spider+tyres
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## truckerboy12 (3. Oktober 2013)

wozu sind die Bikes genau da?


----------



## BigJohn (3. Oktober 2013)

Dazu kann man hier wirklich seitenweise nachlesen. Ein bisschen EIgeninitiative brauchts aber schon.


----------



## CrossSepp (4. Oktober 2013)

truckerboy12 schrieb:


> wozu sind die Bikes genau da?



Mein Pugsley steht bei mir im Laden und es vergeht kein Tag an dem ich nicht diese Frage (unter anderem) beantworten muß.

Manchmal nervt es dann schon mal,habe jetzt alle Infos ausgedruckt und ans Bike gehängt,und trotzdem fragen die Leute weiter...


----------



## Optimizer (5. Oktober 2013)

Schönes On-One in Szene gesetzt:


----------



## Bodenprobe (5. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (8. Oktober 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hatte sich hier nicht mal jemand nach diesem Konzept erkundigt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, das war ich. danke! moto-style!
andersrum würde zumindest bei schnee wegen der lastverteilung keinen sinn machen.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte dabei an den Antrieb gedacht, aber so rum is es von der Fahrbarkeit sicher besser.


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2013)

Darf ich vorstellen?

Der *Harfatser*:


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2013)

Nice 
Aber besonders schnell ist's noch nicht, oder? 


(und was sagt deine Frau dazu? )


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen?
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1488056


 
Da die Kette fehlt bist Du sicher noch nicht gefahren, oder sitzt Du wirklich so auf dem Rad?
Alex


----------



## Optimizer (9. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Nice
> Aber besonders schnell ist's noch nicht, oder?
> 
> 
> (und was sagt deine Frau dazu? )


 
Ich überlege gerade damit die 65km beim Wasgau-Marathon zu fahren.... meine Frau macht da Streckenposten. Spätestens da würde sie es sehen. Ob es ihr auffällt, ist dann wieder ne andere Sache.



stubenhocker schrieb:


> Da die Kette fehlt bist Du sicher noch nicht gefahren, oder sitzt Du wirklich so auf dem Rad?
> Alex


 
Gestern abend auf die schnelle zusammengeschraubt, daher ist noch nix richtig eingestellt. Auch die Sitzposition und Sattelneigung noch nicht...


----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade damit die 65km beim Wasgau-Marathon zu fahren.... meine Frau macht da Streckenposten. Spätestens da würde sie es sehen. Ob es ihr auffällt, ist dann wieder ne andere Sache.



Mit einem Laufrad? Respekt


----------



## ottmar (10. Oktober 2013)

jetzt auch ein Fatbike von Genesis: das Caribou; komplett 1.450 Pfund, RAHMENSET 399 Pfund
Stahl, 170mm Hinterbau, 135 mm Gabel













vielleicht hätten sie die Leitungen  für Bild ein bischen sorgfältiger verlegen sollen


----------



## zoomer (10. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt mir guuuuuuuhuuut !

Und in den Felgen sind die Löcher schon drin und die Nates schon drauf.
Eisen ist auch gut - ja dann ...

Das sollte den marginalen Aufpreis zum On One Fatty schon wert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (10. Oktober 2013)

Das Genesis hatten wir schon (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10834163&highlight=genesis#post10834163)

Ist aber chic...


----------



## Pimper (10. Oktober 2013)

Hier nochmal das Mukluk Ti 2014 aus der Homepage-Galerie.

Da könnt ich ja schon wieder sabbern...


----------



## Bumble (10. Oktober 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Da könnt ich ja schon wieder sabbern...



Stimmt, so bissl Playboy-Fotoshooting kommt schon rüber


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2013)

Sehr, sehr g_xx_l das Teilchen!    Oh Mann, wenn ich doch nur mal im Lotto gewinnen würde...


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2013)

2x Netzfund:

Squatch Bikes: 




und Vibe  Ti Rex  Titanium 29+ Lefty oder hier:


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2013)

Wow, ein komplett lackierter Titan-Rahmen  Ist das nun understatement oder Frevel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Oktober 2013)

Zumindest Lenker und Sattel sind Frevel an dem Bike.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2013)

Mein Harfatser @ Wasgau-Marathon:


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

super 
gleich mal standesgemäß eingesaut, die kiste!


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2013)

Den on-one-Schriftzug am Unterrohr war definitiv nicht mehr lesbar. Hab extra jede Pfütze mitgenommen!


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

hier auch noch eins (jetzt ist aber gut )


----------



## x-rossi (13. Oktober 2013)

ui edit - ist ja gar nicht der laber-thread. sorry! :/


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch immer mehr infiziert. Gestern und heute mal auf einem Beargrease Carbon unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Oktober 2013)

Nice
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## manoin (14. Oktober 2013)

WOW!
Das sieht einfach nur zum Niederknieen aus!
Wie bist Du denn jetzt schon an dieses Bike gekommen?? 
Meines sollte im Jänner kommen.
Ist das violett/blau am Unterrohr eine Folie?
Erzähl mal ein wenig vom Fahrgefühl......


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich teste das Bike für TNI. Die Optik ist der Wahnsinn. Ich bin am Wochenende so oft angesprochen worden auf das Teil.
Muss den Bericht noch schreiben...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (14. Oktober 2013)

Sieht aus wie auf dem Weg zur Erzherzog Johann Klause.
Kann man probefahren wenn man in Muc ist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Netz-Fund .
Fatter geht's nicht oder.


----------



## pXpress (17. Oktober 2013)

Hab bis jetzt nur still hier mitgelesen - heute kam jedoch ein Päckchen aus England an, das ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will... ein Charge Maxi Cooker.











Für meine Frau ist auch noch eins unterwegs, konnte heute schon mal Probe sitzen 






Konnte leider nur ein paar Runden um den Block drehen, aber ich bekomm das Grinsen nicht mehr aus  dem Gesicht


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Oktober 2013)

schick und stahl... ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf deine erFAHRungen!


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Oktober 2013)

Schön!  und vor allem gleich die Frau mit ins Boot geholt - da hast du uns hier was voraus! 
Dürfte das erste Cooker Maxi hier sein.

Jetzt aber bitte noch den Lenker etwas im Vorbau drehen und die Bremsgriffe neigen, damit du dir nicht die Handgelenke brichst.
Die Kabelei sieht auch noch recht lang und wild aus.


----------



## pXpress (17. Oktober 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Schön!  und vor allem gleich die Frau mit ins Boot geholt - da hast du uns hier was voraus!
> Dürfte das erste Cooker Maxi hier sein.
> 
> Jetzt aber bitte noch den Lenker etwas im Vorbau drehen und die Bremsgriffe neigen, damit du dir nicht die Handgelenke brichst.
> Die Kabelei sieht auch noch recht lang und wild aus.




Lenker ist schon anders eingestellt, musste eben schnell gehen, damit ich zumindest mal noch um den Block fahren kann.
Nachdem ich meine Frau soweit hatte das ich mir ein Fatbike holen durfte, wollte Sie auch eins, fahren ja sonst auch immer zusammen Rad


----------



## clemestino (17. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal meins



​


----------



## x-rossi (17. Oktober 2013)

clemestino schrieb:


> Hier mal meins


boah!


----------



## zoomer (17. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich das Charge anschaue muss ich auch so grinsen wie Ihr 


Super,
da würde ich dann gerne mehr erfahren,
Gewicht, Preis, Fahrgefühl, ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (18. Oktober 2013)

pXpress schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt nur still hier mitgelesen - heute kam jedoch ein Päckchen aus England an, das ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will... ein Charge Maxi Cooker.


 
Schönes Rad!


----------



## pXpress (18. Oktober 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Super,
> da würde ich dann gerne mehr erfahren,
> Gewicht, Preis, Fahrgefühl, ....



Preis war 1416 + 27 VS, Fahrgefühl, bin schon ewig kein MTB gefahren wenn im Gelände nur Cyclocrosser, gestern hier nur so eine etwas steileren Wiesenpfad runter, gegenüber Crosser ist das wie Autobahn, rauf ging auch, was mit dem Crosser hoch nicht fahrbar war (zumindest für mich). Gewicht muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit nachwiegen.
Hoffe heute nachmittag noch ein Runde durch unseren Stadtwald drehen zu können


----------



## BigJohn (18. Oktober 2013)

Das Rad is schön, aber die roten Speichen finde ich doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Oktober 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> boah!



ey! 

sehr schick das blau/schwarze alu

pXexpress: charge wird mir immer sympathischer.
hoffe deine frau bekommt eine andere farbe, his + hers ist immer ein wenig... naja...


----------



## corra (18. Oktober 2013)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal ein Netz-Fund .
> Fatter geht's nicht oder.



also um das mal klarzustellen ich will sowas ! wo gibt es das ? waskostet das ?


----------



## mr.gould (18. Oktober 2013)

corra schrieb:


> also um das mal klarzustellen ich will sowas ! wo gibt es das ? waskostet das ?



Athos von Contes-Engineering.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Contes-Engineering/213798555339460
http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/09/30...s-engineerings-fat-bike-pedal-quad-the-athos/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmmjPeUGcdE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Oktober 2013)

corra schrieb:


> also um das mal klarzustellen ich will sowas ! wo gibt es das ? waskostet das ?


Stell besser die Frage was wiegt sowas
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## yo_eddy (18. Oktober 2013)

mr.gould schrieb:


> Athos von Contes-Engineering.



Ist ja irgendwie klasse das Ding, aber ... einmal Reifenwechsel = 400 Euro!


----------



## corra (18. Oktober 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Ist ja irgendwie klasse das Ding, aber ... einmal Reifenwechsel = 400 Euro!



pfff das kenn ich schlimmer (autos ) aber das mit nem ordentlichen eantrieb macht bestimt richtig spass und ich kann mein quad verkaufen


----------



## corra (18. Oktober 2013)

so hab die mal angeschrieben was sowas kostet was es wiegt wie der versand ausschaut 

ob sie nen händler in deutschland haben 
wenn nicht will ich das werden


----------



## yo_eddy (18. Oktober 2013)

corra schrieb:


> so hab die mal angeschrieben was sowas kostet



$9200 steht in dem einen Link...

80lbs = 36kg steht auch drin...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## corra (18. Oktober 2013)

oh hab die links garnicht gesehen XD 

na guck fällt der neue dhler aus im sommer und ich order son ding 
ca 6720 euro sind zwar hart aber das ding ist bestimmt top werbung fürn laden und im einkauf müsste es ja nochmal etwas billiger werden


----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Oktober 2013)

hier mal im Fahrbetrieb 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmmjPeUGcdE"]Contes Engineering Athos Gen2 Sand & Snow Quad - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## boese (20. Oktober 2013)

szamarmadar schrieb:


> Gibts das irgendwo zu kaufen?...würde ich zu gern mal mit umhergurken...



tuerlich : http://www.fortunehanebrink.com/Hanebrink/


----------



## Zweirads (20. Oktober 2013)

Titan mal zwei.
Sandman Hoggar Ti trifft auf Chris King Titan:


----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2013)

Sieht edel aus. Aber sag mal, benutzt man den Konus vom Einpresswerkzeug nicht anders herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2013)

Transport-Schickse:


----------



## Zweirads (21. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sieht edel aus. Aber sag mal, benutzt man den Konus vom Einpresswerkzeug nicht anders herum?


 
Hast Recht, eigentlich wird er andersrum angesetzt. Das Lager kannst Du bei dem Chris King nur leider nicht so einfach herausnehmen - also dem Lager zu Liebe den Konus umdrehen und auf die Lagerschale anstatt aufs Lager pressen


----------



## Zweirads (21. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sieht edel aus. Aber sag mal, benutzt man den Konus vom Einpresswerkzeug nicht anders herum?


 
...drum waren ja auch die vielen Hände notwendig.


----------



## specialbiker2 (21. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sieht edel aus. Aber sag mal, benutzt man den Konus vom Einpresswerkzeug nicht anders herum?



Mein erster Eindruck war: Espressomaschine  

Auf jeden Fall edel, auch wenn das Werkzeug falsch angesetzt ist (vielleicht wg. Foto?)


Gruß Hans


----------



## specialbiker2 (21. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Transport-Schickse:



ja schon, schön und gut - aber sollte nicht gerade Fatty Biken etwas ganz wertfreies, "nutzloses" sein? So begibt man sich doch in E-Bike Gefilde, in denen man unter reinen Nutzaspekten dann doch meist verliert 

Ausser vielleicht in Alaska 

Gruß Hans


Korrektur: Es könnte sich natürlich auch um ein "Trekking-Fatty" handeln - dies wäre auch entsprechend "wertfrei" bzw. "sinnlos" einzustufen ;-) Klar, dass ich damit auf die Werteskala üblicher Ansichten abziele (Sinn = Schule / Uni, Arbeit, Rente, Tod . . . ). Für mich gibt es hingegen wenig sinnvolleres als ein "mit einer schönen Biketour vertaner Tag" ;-) Nur dumm, dass Sohnemann in meine Fußstapfen tritt und eben anfängt, wegen einer Biketour seine Hausaufgaben zu vernachlässigen - ein ziemlich blöder Konflikt tut sich da auf . . .


----------



## Zweirads (21. Oktober 2013)

specialbiker2 schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck war: Espressomaschine
> 
> Auf jeden Fall edel, auch wenn das Werkzeug falsch angesetzt ist (vielleicht wg. Foto?)
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Hilfestellung bzgl. Werkzeug ansetzen...wie schon beschrieben wollten wir einfach nur die Lager schonen nachdem die sich nicht, wie bei vielen anderen Herstellern üblich, einfach herausnehmen lassen .


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Oktober 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfestellung bzgl. Werkzeug ansetzen...wie schon beschrieben wollten wir einfach nur die Lager schonen nachdem die sich nicht, wie bei vielen anderen Herstellern üblich, einfach herausnehmen lassen .



Ich begegne dem Problem mit Pass- und Unterlegscheiben, dabei bleibt die Zentrierung des Werkzeugs erhalten und die Pressung erfolgt nur über die Lagerschale.


----------



## Zweirads (21. Oktober 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich begegne dem Problem mit Pass- und Unterlegscheiben, dabei bleibt die Zentrierung des Werkzeugs erhalten und die Pressung erfolgt nur über die Lagerschale.


Hätten wir das Lager nicht Vor Ort (auf einem Penny Parkplatz) eingepresst sondern in der Werkstatt, wären auch Unterlegscheiben zum Einsatz gekommen. Ich war ja schon froh das der Kollege das Werkzeug im Auto hatte...meine "Schnelleinsetzmethode" mit Werkzeughilfen aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen wäre mehr als unschick gekommen


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Oktober 2013)

Werde ich hoffentlich bald mal Probefahren können. Modell 2014
Groetjes D-Lander
_noch mitleser_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leser (21. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Werde ich hoffentlich bald mal Probefahren können. Modell 2014
> Groetjes D-Lander
> _noch mitleser_


Ich bitte um einen ausführlichen Bericht 
Bei uns gibts nur Vermutungen über einen Liefertermin


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Oktober 2013)

Wird sich noch ein Weilchen hinziehen aber hoffentlich noch vor Weihnachten. Bericht kommt versprochen.
Groetjes D-Lander
_noch mitleser_


----------



## schrabinski (21. Oktober 2013)

Mein kleiner Mutzek lag den Sommer über traurig in Einzelteilen in der Ecke, nun aber erstrahlt er in neuem Glanz und endlich mit korrekter Bereifung 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Scheinwerfer montieren und die Schnippistütze verkabeln und ich kann in den Wald!





Mutzek von Schrabinski auf Flickr



ahoj, schrabimmel


----------



## scylla (21. Oktober 2013)

coole Kiste


----------



## mr.gould (21. Oktober 2013)

Und was für eine coole Kiste!! Wie aus einer japanischen Manga-Klitsche entsprungen. (*-*)

Sehr, sehr geil.

Edit: Wird's den auch in Kleinserie geben? (o_o)


----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2013)

Das ist mal richtig individuell 

Coole Reifen !


Auch das Spezi in olivem oranje find ich super ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (21. Oktober 2013)

...abba welcher Typ macht sich Stofftiere and Bike?


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Oktober 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> ...abba welcher Typ macht sich Stofftiere and Bike?



nix geht über ne ordentliche portion mojo.


----------



## decay (22. Oktober 2013)

Cooler Schrank.


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2013)

mal locker die restekiste spraydosen versprüht. hat charme!


----------



## stubenhocker (22. Oktober 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


>


 
Kaffee ist alle!


----------



## schrabinski (22. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Blumen, aber verwundert bin ich schon.
Normalerweise übergibt man sich gepflegt bei meinen Farbkonzepten 

Die Rahmenfarbe muss ich noch mal bei Sonnenlicht festhalten, das ist nämlich ein handgemachtes Shithousefly-FlipFlop in ca. 10 Schichten.

Dann muss ich mir heute nur noch nen 1er Inbus für die Sattelstütze basteln, hehe.


schrabimmel


----------



## schrabinski (22. Oktober 2013)

So, nach erfolgreicher Anfertigung eines 1mm Inbusschlüssels steht die Kiste nun und ich muss in den Wald - juhuuu!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2013)

Da wäre ein schwarz-weiß Bildschirm fast von Vorteil..


----------



## schrabinski (23. Oktober 2013)

Mutzek hat heute endlich eines seiner verschollenen Familienmitglieder wieder gefunden






big brother von Schrabinski auf Flickr


----------



## BigJohn (23. Oktober 2013)

Sind das die neuen 800mm Felgen für Lefty-Naben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2013)

Müssten! Und die 80.8er VeeRubber liegen gewichtsmäßig sicher wieder über dem Soll.


----------



## michelz (23. Oktober 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Mutzek von Schrabinski auf Flickr



Sehr geil 

Frage zur Übersetzung, das ist ein 36er Kb oder? Vermisst du die kleinen Gänge nicht? Ich hab das auch probiert, is mir aber zu schwer. Oder bin ich einfach nur zu schwach


----------



## schrabinski (23. Oktober 2013)

32er KB und 36er Ritzel geht schon, obwohl ich manchmal doch gern leichtere Gänge hätte, aber dann schiebe ich halt


----------



## Pimper (23. Oktober 2013)

@schrabinski

Sehr geiles Foto....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2013)

+1    

_(das obere Foto)_


----------



## michelz (23. Oktober 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> 32er KB und 36er Ritzel geht schon, obwohl ich manchmal doch gern leichtere Gänge hätte, aber dann schiebe ich halt



Puh,dann liegst nicht an mir. Trotzdem viel zu schade zum schieben, haha.
Enjoy


----------



## Optimizer (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mit 34 vorne und 11-36 nen Marathon 65km/1500hm gefahren. Geht alles. Man muss nur wollen! :sly:


----------



## dertutnix (23. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 34 vorne und 11-36 nen Marathon 65km/1500hm gefahren. Geht alles. Man muss nur wollen! :sly:



können trifft es eher 

ich bin jedenfalls froh über meine standardübersetzung, damit komme ich dann auch entspannt oben an...


----------



## specialbiker2 (23. Oktober 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 34 vorne und 11-36 nen Marathon 65km/1500hm gefahren. Geht alles. Man muss nur wollen! :sly:



. . . und man muss die richtige Trittfrequenz dafür mitbringen. Wer hohe Frequenzen tritt wird auch höher übersetzen müssen, unabhängig von der Wattzahl, die er zu treten im Stande ist.

Selbst Straßen-Profis sind sich nicht (mehr!) zu schade, Kompaktkurbeln mit 28-er Kränzen zu kombinieren - allen voran vor allem Froome mit seinen Irrsinns-Kurbelorgien.

Ich will nur sagen: Vorsicht mit Übersetzungsvergleichen - eine Übersetzung alleine bedeutet nichts, weniger als nichts.

Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (23. Oktober 2013)

Da war dochmal was von wegen fette Reifen mit fetten Pilzen


----------



## dorfmann (23. Oktober 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Mutzek lag den Sommer über traurig in Einzelteilen in der Ecke, nun aber erstrahlt er in neuem Glanz und endlich mit korrekter Bereifung
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Scheinwerfer montieren und die Schnippistütze verkabeln und ich kann in den Wald!
> 
> 
> ...




Das Bike sieht ja mal richtig schön Schei**e aus !!!
Betonung liegt auf schön und ist durchaus positiv gemeint, Daumen hoch


----------



## yo_eddy (23. Oktober 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Da war dochmal was von wegen fette Reifen mit fetten Pilzen



Meine Fresse ...  ...das ist ja mindestens ein 5 Zoll ...

.... Pilz!


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. Oktober 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Mutzek hat heute endlich eines seiner verschollenen Familienmitglieder wieder gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem Bild wird dann endlich auch ganz deutlich, dass MTBs den Wald zerstören.


----------



## faulpelz (24. Oktober 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> In dem Bild wird dann endlich auch ganz deutlich, dass MTBs den Wald zerstören.


Absolut richtig. Jeweils eine person pro fahrzeug, aber das eine fahrzeug hat etwa die 100fache reifenfläche des anderen 
*Jetzt mal im ernst. Was willst Du mit solch´ undifferenzierten aussagen bewirken? Gegenseitigen respekt aller waldnutzer?*


----------



## BigJohn (24. Oktober 2013)

Du scheinst die Furchen noch nicht gesehen zu haben, die die im Wald hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faulpelz (24. Oktober 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du scheinst die Furchen noch nicht gesehen zu haben, die die im Wald hinterlassen.



Ich sehe da auf dem bild kein furchen. (Der profi spricht von "Gleisen".) 
Und ja, ich weiß wie das aussieht, weil ich mit "solch´ bösen leuten" zusammenarbeite. Und mich selbst ärgere und schäme, wenn bei einem meiner einsätze so etwas passiert. Genauso wie ich mich ärgere, wenn ich mich beim radeln verbremse...

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass eine derartige verallgemeinerung für eine echte kommunikation nicht hilfreich ist.


----------



## corra (24. Oktober 2013)

meins ist auch fertig zum probefahren 
ausstattung wird aufgebessert wenn ich weiss ob ichs behalten will oder nicht 
bisher;
onone rolling chassie
crankbros cobalt lenker , griffe 
husselfelt kurbeln 
shimano deore bremsen 
x7 9 fach 
billo pedale 
race face ride xc stütze
selle italia sattel 
sigma tacho


----------



## Rennofen (24. Oktober 2013)

Meistens sind es auch nicht die Erntemaschinen, die die Meisten Schäden an den Wegen anrichten. Hinterher kommen meist "Normale" LKW's um den Kram zu holen. Die haben keine auf den Waldboden abgestimmten Reifen und oft wenig Zeit...

In Wäldern, die Geschützt sind oder der Einschlag im Winter gezielt erfolgt und das Holz dann per Pferd raus geschleppt wird, kann man die "Schäden", die Radfahrer verursachen vielleicht noch von denen der sonstigen Menschen unterscheiden.

In Bereichen, die Mit Forststraßen durchzogen, und Regelmäßig befahren werden. Sind auch die schmalen Wege meist so ausgetreten, dass die Erosionsschäden der Biker ein Witz sind gegen einen Regenschauer...

Die alten Waldnutzer wollen das halt nicht. Und suchen verzweifelt Argumente...


Das schöne ist doch, dass es im Winter fast egal wird, da ist kaum einer im Wald unterwegs. Die Schneedecke schützt den Boden. Und wenn man jemanden Trifft ist der mehr verwundert als erbost....


----------



## stuhli (24. Oktober 2013)

@corra....wetten dass Du den Hobel nimmer hergibst ? 

weisse Kurbeln 

wasn das fürn Bild oben links neben dem orangenen bike ?


----------



## corra (24. Oktober 2013)

@stuhli http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...9pUqTGGumU4ATmxYHYCw&ved=0CEcQ9QEwAA&dur=1721


----------



## Bodenprobe (24. Oktober 2013)

faulpelz schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Jeweils eine person pro fahrzeug, aber das eine fahrzeug hat etwa die 100fache reifenfläche des anderen
> *Jetzt mal im ernst. Was willst Du mit solch´ undifferenzierten aussagen bewirken? Gegenseitigen respekt aller waldnutzer?*



Ja eben, gegenseitigen Respekt und wenn dann verussachungsgemässe Kritik. Die vermisse ich allerdings bei dem Sinn befreiten Kesseltreiben vieler Vertreter der Forstwirtschaft gegen Mountainbiker. In Hessen ist das Thema ja seit kurzem zum Glück in vernünftige Bahnen gelenkt. Und leider ist und bleibt es so, dass die Bodenschäden des oben gezeigten grünen Instrumentes, nicht durch "tausend MTBs in tausend Jahren" entstehen. Ich konnte mich am WE wieder mehrfach davon überzeugen. Es hatte wohl vorher länger geregnet...
Mich stört das eigentlich weniger, von mir aus können sie den Wald umpflügen wie sie wollen; was mich aber wie gesagt stört, ist wenn aus der Richtung vor diesem Hintergrund undifferenziert und mit falschen Argumenten zielgerichtet gegen Mountainbiker gehetzt wird.
Aber zu diesem Thema gibt es einen eigenen Thead weiter oben im IBC wo alle diese Dinge zur Genüge beleuchtet werden. Damit müssen wir hier nicht beginnen. Mir wurde es nur mal wieder überdeutlich klar am Wochenende und beim Bild oben. Somit ziehe ich meinen Kommentar dazu zurück, damit es hier an dieser Stelle nicht ausufert.

Und von bösen Menschen kann natürlich logischerweise überhaupt nicht die Rede sein weil jemand im Wald erntet....böse ist aber der, der unsachliche Hetze gegen Mountainbiker betreibt....wie gesagt, weiter oben im IBC steht alles dazu...


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Oktober 2013)

Ein paar Custom-Surlys:


----------



## Hoppel1 (29. Oktober 2013)

Mein Fattie ist auch endlich angekommen  Jetzt kann ich endlich hier mitreden  
Nachdem ich mein MTB nach jahrelanger Nichtnutzung irgendwann mal verschenkt habe und die letzten Jahre nur auf dem CC, Renner oder Triarad gesessen habe freue ich mich wie Bolle und habe keine Sorge mehr vor dem Winter 




Gleich gehts zur ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## zoomer (29. Oktober 2013)

Custom Surlies 


Das rotschwarze gefällt mir guuuuuhut !


Sollte ich mir vielleicht auch einen gefederten Brooks für mein
Fatty kaufen 



Edith :

Ach ja, das Charger gefällt mir komplett out of the box.
Schade das ich schon ein On One hab,
welches mir aber auch gefällt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2013)

Die Surlys sind wirklich sahnig, jedes auf seine Weise! 




Hoppel1 schrieb:


> Mein Fattie ist auch endlich angekommen  Jetzt kann ich endlich hier mitreden
> [...]
> Gleich gehts zur ersten Ausfahrt



Ich nehme an, du bist die bessere Hälfte von @pXpress. 
Dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß bei der ersten gemeinsamen Fatbike-Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppel1 (29. Oktober 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Surlys sind wirklich sahnig, jedes auf seine Weise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die nette Begrüßung - Du hast mich auch richtig zugeordnet


----------



## ONE78 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hoppel1 schrieb:


>



kann mir einer erklären warum man das hinterrad so einspeicht? also nur den rechten kreis in der felge nutzt?


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2013)

Der Hinweis zum Triarad hat dich in Verbindung mit dem Cooker und der kleineren Rahmengröße verraten!


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hoppel1 schrieb:


> Mein Fattie ist auch endlich angekommen  Jetzt kann ich endlich hier mitreden
> Nachdem ich mein MTB nach jahrelanger Nichtnutzung irgendwann mal verschenkt habe und die letzten Jahre nur auf dem CC, Renner oder Triarad gesessen habe freue ich mich wie Bolle und habe keine Sorge mehr vor dem Winter
> 
> 
> ...



schick ,aber die ein oder andere Leitung sollte noch von der länge her angepasst werden ,da es optisch nich toll ausieht


----------



## Hoppel1 (29. Oktober 2013)

Den Feinschliff kann unser Radhändler machen


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> schick ,aber die ein oder andere Leitung sollte noch von der länge her angepasst werden ,da es optisch nich toll ausieht



Das altbekannte Problem, die Frage, wo entlang mit den Schaltzügen.
Charge hat sich für vor dem Steuerrohr entschieden, was die Zughüllen nach unten wegdrückt.
Ich hätte sie trotz der daraus resultierenden stärkeren Biegung hinter dem Steuerrohr entlang verlegt, weil das die Lenkung geschmeidiger macht und kürzere Züge zulässt.

Ich denke, das ist nach der ersten Ausfahrt relativ >zügig<  angepasst.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hoppel1 schrieb:


> Den Feinschliff kann unser Radhändler machen



das macht mann/frau selber


----------



## BigJohn (29. Oktober 2013)

ONE78 schrieb:


> kann mir einer erklären warum man das hinterrad so einspeicht? also nur den rechten kreis in der felge nutzt?


Vermutlich ein Offset-Rahmen mit entsprechender Offset-Einspeichung.


----------



## Berliner89 (31. Oktober 2013)

Sooo für 2013/14er Winter wieder vorgesorgt. Es ist wieder Stahl geworden weil es einfach schön schwer ist ca. 21 kg und genau das will ich im Training schöne Qualen  

2014er Moonlander Rahmen 18"
King Steuersatz
Easton Havoc Vorbau 35mm Durchmesser 
Easton Havoc lenker 35mm/800mm Carbon
X0 Trail Bremsen 180mm
Rohloff Nabe 
Son Nabendynamo endlich in 135mm 
Kind Shock Lev Vario 27,2mm
E Thirteen Trs+ 100mm Kurbel leider  Bor und RaceFace Next Sl war nicht lieferbar. Cosmic hat natürlich auch die passenden Lager nicht lieferbar also Rotor Lager bb30 -> Bsa  genommen und Kurbel schleift bei hoher Last auf die Kurbel öfters mal an den kettenstreben. Alles versucht mit versch. Spacern  usw. aber der Q Factor ist einfach zu gering. Schleift es Rechts nicht, Schleift es Links 

Rest siehe Bilder oder nachfragen

Änderungen die Bald passieren:

Rohloff Lange Drehmoment Stütze mont. um das Hr weiter richtung Sattelrohr zu schieben.

Sattel aufjedenfall was schwarzes! der Weiße passt überhaupt nicht zum Bike. Vorschläge?

Sobald lieferbar Vorne Supernova e3 Tripple 2 + Rücklicht.
Ich habe den vorgänger und bin super zufrieden.

Gepäckträgertaschen um Ballast für das Training bei zu haben.


UUUUNNNDDDD ich suche immernoch eine Wald/Schnee/Trail taugliche Schutzblech Lösung ähnlich wie Sks Bluemels mit Sabberlatz. In der Mitte verbreitern ist nicht meine Lösung.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:






















Leider nur Handybilder aber ich denke man kann alles erkennen 

Grüße aus Bäärlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (1. November 2013)

Boah, was 'ne geile Kiste!


----------



## scylla (1. November 2013)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> ... ca. 21 kg und genau das will ich im Training schöne Qualen



Ooooh, ein echter Panzer


----------



## Bombus (1. November 2013)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> ca. 21 kg und genau das will ich im Training schöne Qualen





scylla schrieb:


> Ooooh, ein echter Panzer



Das kann ich toppen. 23 kg ohne Satteltasche und Schloss, 25 kg mit 





Die Kiste mit den Gepäckträgern ist aber echt genial. Da kann man ja auf Reisen mit gehen


----------



## ottmar (1. November 2013)

heute mal ein kleiner SURLY-Familienausflug: KarateMonkey mit seinem fetten Cousin Necromancer:





[/url][/IMG]

auf dem Bild in der Mitte: Crosssepp, dem das Necro gehört


----------



## zoomer (3. November 2013)

Bilder hab ich keine - weil die gibt's *hier !*


----------



## monik1965 (3. November 2013)

manoin schrieb:


> WOW!
> Das sieht einfach nur zum Niederknieen aus!
> Wie bist Du denn jetzt schon an dieses Bike gekommen??
> Meines sollte im Jänner kommen.
> ...



nur keinen Neid, Dein Spielzeug bekommst ja noch!

#Gru ß aus Pottenstein/Tr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monik1965 (4. November 2013)

mein neues Spielzeug!


----------



## dorfmann (4. November 2013)

Glückwunsch, superschönes Mukluk und geniale Farbe


----------



## Hoppel1 (4. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, superschönes Mukluk und geniale Farbe



+1  Geniale Farbe


----------



## specialbiker2 (4. November 2013)

Auch bei mir hat sich nun was getan:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dybr6pwhggrr1n5/mukluk frame2.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/smwnt9jmaf98er6/mukluk front2.jpg

Edle Schweißnähte, sehr fein gemacht.

Jetzt sollte sich lediglich Tief Horst endlich beruhigen, damit ich das Rattern der Nates auch mal live erleben kann 


Gruß Hans


----------



## monik1965 (4. November 2013)

he, das ist ja fast wie mein Muki!


----------



## specialbiker2 (4. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> he, das ist ja fast wie mein Muki!



aber auch nur fast: Es ist das gleiche, aber (zum Glück) nicht dasselbe


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. November 2013)

Das wird ja doch ein goldener Herbst!


----------



## ottmar (4. November 2013)

hatten wir die schon? Surly auf der Interbike:
Pug Ops:





Standard Pugsley:





Moonlander:


----------



## manoin (4. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> mein neues Spielzeug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monik1965 (4. November 2013)

wo ist den Furth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (4. November 2013)

Klick
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wo+ist+den+Furth
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## McSlow (4. November 2013)

Hihi, fürth ist in der Nähe von Pottenstein. Pottenstein in Franken/Deutschland 

Dürfte ne längere Anreise werden ;
Edit: ah,doch nich fÜrth
Das Pottenstein in d ist aber ganz gut zum fatbiken geeignet, werd ich wohl auch mal mit dem fatty hin
Sehr schönes bike übrigens!


----------



## Fabeymer (5. November 2013)

Festhalten!


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. November 2013)

Sehr schön! 
Zweigang...


----------



## Dutshlander (5. November 2013)

McSlow schrieb:


> Hihi, fürth ist in der Nähe von Pottenstein. Pottenstein in Franken/Deutschland
> 
> Dürfte ne längere Anreise werden ;


 na lesen ist nicht deine stärke


McSlow schrieb:


> Edit: ah,doch nich fÜrth


Edit: aha
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Pimper (5. November 2013)

> mein neues Spielzeug!



Sauber ! Wirst viel Spaß damit haben !

Der 2014er Moonlander ist ein richtig schickes Teil geworden (Lackierung, Gabel...)


----------



## LeDidi (5. November 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Festhalten!



Was'n das für'n Lenker?


----------



## LeDidi (5. November 2013)

Berliner89 schrieb:


> Sooo für 2013/14er Winter wieder vorgesorgt. Es ist wieder Stahl geworden weil es einfach schön schwer ist ca. 21 kg und genau das will ich im Training schöne Qualen
> 
> 2014er Moonlander Rahmen 18"
> King Steuersatz
> ...





Kleiner Fullquote von mir 

Noch schöner wärs mit Excenter


----------



## Jocki (5. November 2013)

Caterham baut jetzt  "Fatbikes mit Motor":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. November 2013)

Find ich richtig sexy...


----------



## monik1965 (5. November 2013)

tolle Geräte die gezeigt werden.
gemeint ist Gemeinde Furth/Tr. 

meins beim posen!
heute die Bremsen umgebaut, die sind ja nicht so der Hammer! 
Bilder kommen noch, aber jetzt mal von heute Mittag!


----------



## monik1965 (5. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Find ich richtig sexy...



Deines?


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> Deines?



Das denk ich mal angesichts der Bildunterschrift nicht...


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Was'n das für'n Lenker?


Ich denke der ist auch von Black Sheep, nachdem deren Logo drauf ist.


----------



## monik1965 (5. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das denk ich mal angesichts der Bildunterschrift nicht...



2m, habe ich unterschrieben, frei Meinung und Entscheidung ist gefragt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (5. November 2013)




----------



## Berliner89 (5. November 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Kleiner Fullquote von mir
> 
> Noch schöner wärs mit Excenter




Schön das es dir gefällt  

Ich habe ein Exenter liegen von Trickstuff, leider nicht Kompatibel mit 30mm Welle nur 24mm. ABBBERR halb so wild bis zum Wochenende ist hoffentlich die Lange drehmoment Stütze verbaut und der Kettenspanner ist weg  Bleibt leider noch das Problem mit der Kurbel, entweder neue Kurbel oder weil ja Stahlrahmen einfach etwas eindrücken 1 max 2mm wäre genau richtig weil ja nur unter Vollast beim ziehen am Pedal der Kurbelarm minimalst an der Kettenstrebe schleift.

Gruß


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. November 2013)

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, gefällt mir die Kettenspanneroptik sogar besser!
Passt gut zu dem Panzer und ist bezüglich Kette spannen am unkompliziertesten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. November 2013)

@MoniK

Meiner bescheiden Meinung nach,  dein schönstes Rad!


----------



## monik1965 (6. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @MoniK
> 
> Meiner bescheiden Meinung nach,  dein schönstes Rad!



danke, wie Maxi Böhm schon sagte kommt Zeit kommt Rad.

Anker geändert, die BB7 ist nicht so das gelbe vom Ei!
Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrung damit? 
Bin ja nicht so der "Bremser", doch wenn dann schon richtig!Z.B. Downhill Kaprun 1994 hatten wir nicht mal Disc  und es ging auch nach unten. 
Schau da:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25cyM-r_o1w"]Grundig Mountain Bike Downhill World Cup -1994.aug.Kaprun - YouTube[/nomedia]


hier die Bilder vom Anker, vorne 203 und hinten 160 mit XT 









wollte Leitungen gestern nicht mehr Kürzen, Verlegung anders rum!




Stütze nicht die T20 von Truvativ wie im Katalog, sondern die Thomsen verbeut


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. November 2013)

Die BB7 sind eigentlich super und absolute Sorglosbremsen, nur brauchen sie stabilere Hüllen als mitgeliefert, nämlich eher die Kevlarteile von Jagwire.
Allerdings hast du da auf Bremsen umgerüstet, gegen die sich sogar die BB7 geschlagen geben muss, außer es wird seeehr kalt. 

Bist du dir mit den 203mm vorn sicher? Ich weiß nicht, ob die Alu-Beargrease das auf Dauer aushält...

Dennoch ein sehr schönes Update - optisch wie technisch!


----------



## specialbiker2 (6. November 2013)

Eine Frage OT, die Suche hat mir leider (ausser dem, was ich eh wusste) nichts gebracht:
Wie kriegt Ihr Bilder in dieser Größe in Eure Postings? Bei mir wird als Obergrenze 60kb angezeigt, damit krieg ich ja nur Icon-Größe hochgeladen. Benutzt Ihr die Anhangsfunktion? Oder verlinkt Ihr auf einen Server? Ein Versuch mit Dropbox hat dazu geführt, dass die verlinkten Bilder nicht geladen werden konnten 

Gruß Hans


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. November 2013)

Einfach deine Bilder in dein Fotoalbum laden und dann den entsprechenden Code (z.B. ist "Groß" ein sehr taugliches Format) im Posting als Grafik einfügen (Postkartensymbol in der Symbolleiste).


----------



## monik1965 (6. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bist du dir mit den 203mm vorn sicher? Ich weiß nicht, ob die Alu-Beargrease das auf Dauer aushält...



Was meinst Du mit Alu Beargreas, es ist ja ein Mukluk!
Eigentlich wollte ich nicht umrüsten, aber nach 1 ! Stunde einstell-arbeit immer noch leichtes schleifen. Das reichte mir, wollte Avid Elexir verbauen, Leitungen leider zu kurz.
XT angeschraubt und nicht das leiseste Geräusch!


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit Alu Beargreas, es ist ja ein Mukluk!



Ich meinte die Gabel, die allerdings - ich Depp - Bearpaw heißt.
Oder ist die doch aus Stahl?


Meine SLX sind mir auch ans Herz gewachsen und liegen auch fürs Fatty schon bereit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die BB7 sind eigentlich super und absolute Sorglosbremsen, nur brauchen sie stabilere Hüllen als mitgeliefert, nämlich eher die Kevlarteile von Jagwire.
> Allerdings hast du da auf Bremsen umgerüstet, gegen die sich sogar die BB7 geschlagen geben muss, außer es wird seeehr kalt.
> 
> Bist du dir mit den 203mm vorn sicher? Ich weiß nicht, ob die Alu-Beargrease das auf Dauer aushält...
> ...



ich versteh ehrlich gesagt immer den Sinn der "Maximale Bremsscheibengröße"-Diskussion nicht ganz.
Welche Verzögerung es braucht bestimmt ja meistens eher der Trail, und wenn's wirklich nötig ist eine Vollbremsung zu machen, dann bekommt man das mehr oder weniger mit allen modernen Bremsen hin. Der Unterschied ist doch meistens nur noch, ob man zupacken muss wie ein Berserker, oder den Bremshebel streicheln muss. 
Wenn man sich ne Saint mit 160mm Scheibe dran tut, oder ne billige Hayes mit 200mm Scheibe, kriegt man wahrscheinlich mit derselben Handkraft ungefähr dieselbe Verzögerung hin und bringt dadurch dieselbe Last auf die Gabel. Weshalb sollte also die 160mm Scheibe (mit der Saint dran) besser sein? Müsste man nicht eher die "Bissigkeit" der verbauten Bremse und den Bremsgrip der Reifen limitieren, um der Gabel was Gutes zu tun?
Nur mal so zum Nachdenken... 

<<OT Ende


----------



## specialbiker2 (6. November 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis zur Bildgröße.

Also nochmals mein Mukluk, diesmal mit besseren Bildern:


















Alles noch im Neuzustand. Mittlerweile habe ich Vorbau verlängert, abgesenkt, und einen schmalen Sattel spendiert. Ja und Klickies. Plattform-Pedale zu treten werd ich wohl nicht mehr lernen - gestern erste Ausfahrt damit, bin nach 10 km verzweifelt umgekehrt, Klickies dran, und nach weiteren 30 Minuten erstmals ein Fatty Grinsen im Gesicht ;-)

Gruß Hans


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. November 2013)

@scylla: 
OT:
Das ist für deinen Bremsenvergleich im Prinzip richtig, aber nimmt der Hebel, den die Bremse einseitig auf die Gabel am Befestigungspunkt der Bremse und auf die Nabe ausübt, mit einer größeren Scheibe zu. Ist die Bremse dann noch sehr kräftig, gibt´s ordentliche Kraftspitzen, die in das nicht zwingend dafür vorgesehene Material eingeleitet werden.


  @specialbiker2:
Sehr schönes Bike und tolle Bilder!


----------



## wildkater (6. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

wer kann mir gute Homepages / Links für den SELBSTAUFBAU von Fatbikes nennen?
Ich bin zwar ein passionierter Bike-Schrauber, aber ist es ohne Schlosser-Know-How und -Werkzeug überhaupt ratsam z. B. den Hinterbau eines 08/15- MTB-Rahmens zu verbreitern? 

Mir schwebt der Aufbau eines Custom-Fat-Bikes weitgehend aus der Restekiste vor; unvermeidlich wird natürlich der Neuwerwerb einer Gabel, Felgen, Reifen werden.
Natürlich so weit wie irgendmöglich Low-Budget


----------



## manoin (6. November 2013)

Wahnsinn! Auch haben wollen!
Superschöne Farbe


----------



## Baxter75 (6. November 2013)

@spezialbiker2 

sehr schönes Fatty 
was du evt noch mal versuchen solltest die Züge am Oberrohr schon zu verlegen ,sieht son bisschen durch einander aus


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2013)

Die neue Mukluk-Gabel is aber sowas von geil. Wird die QBP auch einzeln abgegeben?


----------



## specialbiker2 (6. November 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @spezialbiker2
> 
> sehr schönes Fatty
> was du evt noch mal versuchen solltest die Züge am Oberrohr schon zu verlegen ,sieht son bisschen durch einander aus



Danke fürs Kompliment. Ja die Farbe ist sehr schön, das erlebt man so auch im Original, und die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist insgesamt vom Feinsten. Falls es jemandem noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Die hintere Achsaufnahme ist verstellbar (Rohloff, Single Speed, für was auch immer).

Zu den Zügen: Es wird wohl auch noch eine andere Bremse rangeschraubt, und dann auch die Zugverlegung optimiert.

Momentan interessieren mich vor allem Fahrverhalten und Sitzposition: Luftdruck (aktuell v:0.5, h:0.6 bar) sowie die von mir als optimal empfundene Sitzposition (gestreckter als im O-Zustand). Ein Bekannter  fährt sein Fatty bis zu 0.3 bar - bei einem Versuch bin ich dann doch erschrocken, wie schnell man beim Überfahren der Kanten die Felge anschlägt  Also gehe ich (noch) auf Nummer sicher (und vielleicht hat mein Bekannter auch nur falsch gemessen - ich setze den SKS Airchecker ein). 


Gruß Hans


----------



## svennox (6. November 2013)

SALSA ist schon ne FETTE MARKE...die machen Wertbeständige Bikes 


hier ein "moots ti." Netzfund, perfekt für eine Expedition:

LINK dazu: http://www.adventure-journal.com/2013/09/the-daily-bike-for-sale-iditarod-winning-south-pole-ready-fatbike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (6. November 2013)

specialbiker2 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Kompliment. Ja die Farbe ist sehr schön, das erlebt man so auch im Original, und die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist insgesamt vom Feinsten. Falls es jemandem noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Die hintere Achsaufnahme ist verstellbar (Rohloff, Single Speed, für was auch immer).
> 
> Zu den Zügen: Es wird wohl auch noch eine andere Bremse rangeschraubt, und dann auch die Zugverlegung optimiert.
> 
> ...



was mir halt auch gefällt ,das es nur 2 farbig gehalten is ,da durch ,das der rest schwarz gehalten is ,steht der Rahmen im Vordergrund


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die neue Mukluk-Gabel is aber sowas von geil. Wird die QBP auch einzeln abgegeben?



Ja!


----------



## monik1965 (6. November 2013)

specialbiker2 schrieb:


> Zu den Zügen: Es wird wohl auch noch eine andere Bremse rangeschraubt, und dann auch die Zugverlegung optimiert.
> 
> 
> Gruß Hans



was ist mit der Bremse?

habe die Zugverlegung auch schon hinter mir!

ich fahre mit 2.0 Bar ist das zuviel?


----------



## 1st_Parma (6. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> ich fahre mit 2.0 Bar ist das zuviel?



Kannste ruhig noch mehr drauf geben. 
Je großvolumiger ein Reifen desto höhere Drücke werden in der Regel gefahren.


----------



## specialbiker2 (6. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> was ist mit der Bremse?



Die Dosierbarkeit bei hydraulischen Bremsen ist besser, präziser, ohne Rubbeln wie bei einer mechanischen Übertragung. Aber nicht jede hydraulische Bremse ist automatisch auch besser - andere Nachteile können hinzukommen. Ein bisschen Recherche ist erforderlich - mach doch einen eigenen Thread hierfür auf, das Thema interessiert mich auch - falls die Frage aufkommt, was Bremsen im Fatty Forum zu tun haben: Ich denke, wie bei anderen Komponenten auch, treten beim Fatty ganz spezifische Fragestellungen auf, die sich nicht mit denen bei anderen Bikes direkt vergleichen lassen.




> ich fahre mit 2.0 Bar ist das zuviel?



Ja, klar zuviel. Versuch mal auf wenigstens 1 bar zu gehen und dann noch weiter runter - je nach Fahrstil und Untergrund. Mehr Druck ist vermutlich nur auf glatten, geteerten Flächen sinnvoll.

Was meinen andere?

Gruß Hans


----------



## specialbiker2 (6. November 2013)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Kannste ruhig noch mehr drauf geben.
> Je großvolumiger ein Reifen desto höhere Drücke werden in der Regel gefahren.



Sorry, jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt. Meine Erfahrung: Je kleiner der Reifen, desto mehr Druck: Rennrad: 7-10 bar, Tourenrad 4-6,5, MTB 1.5-2, Fatty 0.3-1 bar (ein Rennrad steht bei 1 bar auf der Felge ;-) ) 


Meine Empfehlung habe ich eben abgegeben, aber ich bin auch "Fatty-Neuling". Wo sind die Profis?

Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ja!


Oha, aber der Preis ist stolz...



monik1965 schrieb:


> ich fahre mit 2.0 Bar ist das zuviel?


JA!


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich versteh ehrlich gesagt immer den Sinn der "Maximale Bremsscheibengröße"-Diskussion nicht ganz.
> Welche Verzögerung es braucht bestimmt ja meistens eher der Trail, und wenn's wirklich nötig ist eine Vollbremsung zu machen, dann bekommt man das mehr oder weniger mit allen modernen Bremsen hin. Der Unterschied ist doch meistens nur noch, ob man zupacken muss wie ein Berserker, oder den Bremshebel streicheln muss.
> Wenn man sich ne Saint mit 160mm Scheibe dran tut, oder ne billige Hayes mit 200mm Scheibe, kriegt man wahrscheinlich mit derselben Handkraft ungefähr dieselbe Verzögerung hin und bringt dadurch dieselbe Last auf die Gabel. Weshalb sollte also die 160mm Scheibe (mit der Saint dran) besser sein? Müsste man nicht eher die "Bissigkeit" der verbauten Bremse und den Bremsgrip der Reifen limitieren, um der Gabel was Gutes zu tun?
> Nur mal so zum Nachdenken...
> ...



Das sehe ich ganz genauso.




FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @scylla:
> OT:
> Das ist für deinen Bremsenvergleich im Prinzip richtig, aber nimmt der Hebel, den die Bremse einseitig auf die Gabel am Befestigungspunkt der Bremse und auf die Nabe ausübt, mit einer größeren Scheibe zu. Ist die Bremse dann noch sehr kräftig, gibt´s ordentliche Kraftspitzen, die in das nicht zwingend dafür vorgesehene Material eingeleitet werden.




Aber auf der anderen Seite, wie Scylla schon sagt,
kann man die maximal Mögliche Bremsleistung (z.B. bis man über den Lenker fliegt o.Ä.)
normalerweise auch mit einer kleinen Scheibe erreichen.
Es zählt was an der Reifenaufstandsfläche an Kraft ankommen muss.
Da ist dann bei der grösseren Scheibe zwar der Hebelarm grösser, dafür aber im Verhältnis
die Kraft kleiner. Das macht dann keinen Unterschied.







FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @specialbiker2:
> Sehr schönes Bike und tolle Bilder!




Das sehe ich ganz genauso.


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> ich fahre mit 2.0 Bar ist das zuviel?



Ja 2,0 Bar sind "way too much".

Das braucht man beim Montieren damit der Reifen in den Felgensitz springt.
(Noch mehr Druck und es geht irgendwann was kaputt oder es wird einer verletzt)

Wenn ich für reine Asphaltfahrten mal 0,65/0,9 Bar fahre, dann ist da schon
nicht mehr viel Fatbike Feeling. Denke ab 1,2 Bar ist auch bei meinem Gewicht
der Reifen "totgepumpt" und dämpft nichts mehr.

Auf Singletrails gehe ich gerne auf 0,5/0,7 Bar.





monik1965 schrieb:


> was ist mit der Bremse?



Die Bremse finde ich persönlich super !
Habe sie mit Freude am 29er Stahl Starr Singlespeed.
Mehr und auch andere Meinungen zu dieser polarisierenden Bremse hier.


----------



## Pimper (6. November 2013)

> Alles versucht mit versch. Spacern usw. aber der Q Factor ist einfach zu gering. Schleift es Rechts nicht, Schleift es Links



(jetzt erst gelesen durch den full quote)

Der Moonlander braucht nen Q-Faktor >210 mm. Die Kurbel, die du hast, 
hat ca. 195 mm. Daher dürfte momentan nur die hauseigene Surly-Kurbel am Moonlander funktionieren.


----------



## Pimper (6. November 2013)

> Je kleiner der Reifen, desto mehr Druck.



So rum ist's auch richtig. Also nicht verwirrt sein ... . 

(Wobei "klein" sich auf das Volumen bezieht.)


----------



## thxelf38 (6. November 2013)

Woher bezieht ihr den eure Mukluks?

Sehr schöne Räder...


----------



## schrabinski (6. November 2013)

Beim Lou fahr ich für Trails 0,4 vorn und 0,5 hinten.
Im Schnee fahr ich so 0,3 bar, wenn die Bedingungen fies werden auch noch darunter 


Ich fahr am Moonlander ne Hussefeltkurbel 1x9 und das geht wunderbar.
Wenn man keine 2 Blätter braucht ist das wohl der beste Q-factor.
Links wie rechts hab ich so 3-4mm Platz und die Kurbel berührt nie den Rahmen. Die surlykurbel ist ein stück Cowboymäßiger


----------



## specialbiker2 (6. November 2013)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Woher bezieht ihr den eure Mukluks?
> 
> Sehr schöne Räder...



Mein Mukluk 2 habe ich bei Bike Station Hof (importiert von Cosmic Sports) gekauft, einer von den Jungs fährt selber das Salsa Mukluk und kann mehr, als nur das Bike über die Ladentheke schieben, daher klare Empfehlung. 

Hier ist eine kleine Fatty Gemeinde am entstehen, ist aber auch klar, Hof ist ja auch das "Alaska Deutschlands", zumindest von den Temperaturen her ;-)

Gruß Hans (ich darf das sagen: Mein Wohnort liegt nur wenig südlich und ist auch nicht wärmer als Hof, daher musste ja auch das Mukluk her: Im Winter gibt es hier in jedem Fall genügend Schnee und Frost, derzeit aber primär Regen )


----------



## Pimper (6. November 2013)

@schrabinski

Hussefelt und Howitzer sind Alternativen, aber da bekommt man ja wieder Probleme mit dem Kettenblatt. Da geht's lochkreismäßig nicht unter 32 Zähne oder ? Das wäre mir dann zuviel, auch mit einer 11-38er Kassette. 

(...rechne derzeit alle Möglichkeiten hoch und runter. )

Was hat deine Hussefelt für einen Q-Faktor ?


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. November 2013)

Hallo,
wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Race Face Kurbeln aus ????

Gruß Kai




Pimper schrieb:


> @_schrabinski_
> 
> Hussefelt und Howitzer sind Alternativen, aber da bekommt man ja wieder Probleme mit dem Kettenblatt. Da geht's lochkreismäßig nicht unter 32 Zähne oder ? Das wäre mir dann zuviel, auch mit einer 11-38er Kassette.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. November 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> @schrabinski
> 
> Hussefelt und Howitzer sind Alternativen, aber da bekommt man ja wieder Probleme mit dem Kettenblatt. Da geht's lochkreismäßig nicht unter 32 Zähne oder ? Das wäre mir dann zuviel, auch mit einer 11-38er Kassette.
> 
> ...



Also eine Holzfeller hat ca. 187 mm wenn damit der virtuelle Abstand zwischen
den Innenseiten am Ende der Kurbelarme gemeint ist.

Allerdings finde ich das 450 g Innenlager mit Achse nicht mehr so zeitgemäss.

Heute würde ich eher so lange warten bis die heutigen Kurbeln à la X9, endlich
mit passenden Achsen für 100 mm Innenlagergehäusen, verfügbar sind.
(Von mir aus auch gleich noch für 120 mm falls das bei 4,8" Reifen mehr Sinn macht)


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. November 2013)

Vielleicht hilft das auch ???http://www.raceface.com/comp/pdf/FATBIKE-CRANK-CLEARANCES.pdf



zoomer schrieb:


> Also eine Holzfeller hat ca. 187 mm wenn damit der virtuelle Abstand zwischen
> den Innenseiten am Ende der Kurbelarme gemeint ist.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich das 450 g Innenlager mit Achse nicht mehr so zeitgemäss.
> ...


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2013)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das auch ???http://www.raceface.com/comp/pdf/FATBIKE-CRANK-CLEARANCES.pdf



Hilft !
Danke, nun bin ich wieder etwas schlauer.


In dem Fall beträgt der Holzfellersche Q-Faktor = 215 mm


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2013)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Race Face Kurbeln aus ????
> 
> Gruß Kai


http://www.batwheels.de/Race-Face-ATLAS-CRANKARMS-Kurbeln-2013-100-mm


----------



## specialbiker2 (6. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Bremse finde ich persönlich super !
> Habe sie mit Freude am 29er Stahl Starr Singlespeed.



Hallo zoomer,

ja, da war ich vielleicht etwas voreingenommen - ich hab nur bei den ersten Tests etwas Rubbeln in der Übertragung gespürt und dann gleich gedacht: War ja wohl bei einer mechanischen Bremse nicht anders zu erwarten 

Aber ich warte jetzt erst mal, bis die Beläge eingefahren sind und ich auch insgesamt mit dem Bike vertrauter bin. Die Robustheit und Einstellbarkeit sind jedenfalls starke Argumente -  ein Bekannter von mir hat seine Magura Bremse einmal falsch transportiert, welche dann auch prompt Luft angesaugt hat.  Auf dieser Tour musste er dann bergab vom Rad springen, weil überhaupt nichts mehr gebremst hat 

Gruß Hans


----------



## zoomer (6. November 2013)

specialbiker2 schrieb:


> ich hab nur bei den ersten Tests etwas Rubbeln in der Übertragung gespürt und dann gleich gedacht: War ja wohl bei einer mechanischen Bremse nicht anders zu erwarten



Und wenn's nach dem Einfahren immer noch nicht ganz taugt,
es gibt von, ggf. grösseren Scheiben, bessere Bremszüge oder
-Hebel, über Organische statt Sinterbeläge, etc. noch jede Menge
zu optimieren - ruhig mal hier im Thread einlesen.


Erkenne gerade wieder - hier wäre eigentlich die Gallerie und nicht
der Laberthread - ich hab aber gerade einfach leider kein Bild zur Hand.


----------



## stuhli (6. November 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> @_schrabinski_
> 
> Hussefelt und Howitzer sind Alternativen, aber da bekommt man ja wieder Probleme mit dem Kettenblatt. Da geht's lochkreismäßig nicht unter 32 Zähne oder ? Das wäre mir dann zuviel, auch mit einer 11-38er Kassette.
> 
> ...


 

Bei Wolf Tooth Components gibts ein 30er Kettenblatt.


----------



## oBATMANo (7. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> http://www.batwheels.de/Race-Face-ATLAS-CRANKARMS-Kurbeln-2013-100-mm



Sind aber nur schwer verfügbar, da der deutsche Vertrieb sie nicht auf Lager nimmt. Also mit bis zu 1 Monat Lieferzeit rechnen.


----------



## monik1965 (7. November 2013)

tschuldigung die Frage, gibt es so wenig FATT-e Bikes oder wo sind Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialbiker2 (7. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> tschuldigung die Frage, gibt es so wenig FATT-e Bikes oder wo sind Bilder?



Also, ich mach mal weiter. Heute die Mittagspause benutzt, um bei strömendem Regen den hiesigen Stausee zu besuchen, inkl. kleiner "Uferrunde" direkt am Wasser entlang (als ob es nicht von oben schon naß genug wär' ):








Gruß Hans


----------



## zoomer (7. November 2013)

Ah - Du hast auch die PDW Schaufel 

Nur hinten, die Vordere nicht ?
Hilfts, oder kommt noch wo Dreck vorbei ?



Gehen die Nates wirklich so schwer wie alle befürchten ?



Jedenfalls, einfach sehr schön, die Salsas .....


----------



## specialbiker2 (7. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ah - Du hast auch die PDW Schaufel
> 
> Nur hinten, die Vordere nicht ?



Doch auch, die montiere ich noch.



zoomer schrieb:


> Hilfts, oder kommt noch wo Dreck vorbei ?



Die hintere "Schaufel" ist Klasse.



zoomer schrieb:


> Gehen die Nates wirklich so schwer wie alle befürchten ?



Ich kenne jetzt nichts anderes am Fatty. Aber auf Asphalt erinnern sie mich an meine alten, wegen Spurfehlern im Opel-Fahrwerk zu einem Sägezahnmonster abgefahrenen Sommerreifen  Ich werde mit Sicherheit noch "feinere Varianten" testen. 





zoomer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls, einfach sehr schön, die Salsas .....



Danke, auch meine Meinung. Sehr stimmig. Vor allem gibt die Rahmengeometrie (sehr gedrungen, kleine Sitzrohrlänge gemessen an der Oberrohrlänge / Gesamtgröße) den nötigen, dynamischen Kontrast zu den eher behäbig wirkenden Reifen. Dazu einige sehr schöne Detaillösungen (etwa das Emblem am Steuerrohr) oder auch die Ausfallenden.


Gruß Hans


----------



## aemkei77 (7. November 2013)

Nightride im Wald.


----------



## monik1965 (8. November 2013)

heute früh im Wäldchen, kleiner Ausflug!





Mörder Wetter heute, muss mittags raus!

Bilder kommen noch!


----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

die goldies sind schick.
mein händler hatte heute ein M salsa stehen. geil!
gewicht war absolut ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (8. November 2013)

noch mal salsa

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oAqV2BZVuA"]Oregon Coast Fatbike - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## monik1965 (9. November 2013)

sodale, 3 Mäderl-haus vereint!





doch beim Muki mußt mit den Muckis drucki!


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. November 2013)

So, das Pugsley ist weg.
Das ist der Ersatz:





frisch fertig gestellt. Leider gibt es noch optimierungsbedarf am Antrieb. 
Aber nächstes Wochenende sollte es einsatzbereit sein..


----------



## Pitbull75 (9. November 2013)

..schick, passen dort auch 4.8 Reifen in den Rahmen oder ist bei 4 Schluss ??? Den Aufbau selber zusammen gestellt ????

Gruß Kai


DeepStar23 schrieb:


> So, das Pugsley ist weg.
> Das ist der Ersatz:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dorfmann (9. November 2013)

WOW 
Ist das der Argon Rahmen ?


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. November 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> So, das Pugsley ist weg.
> Das ist der Ersatz:
> 
> 
> ...



...sehr schön! Jägermeister hatte ich ebenfalls in der engeren Wahl, hab's dann aber doch in Atomkrieg gelb bestellt.

Sattelklemme und Schnellspanner müssen noch in blau.


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. November 2013)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> ..schick, passen dort auch 4.8 Reifen in den Rahmen oder ist bei 4 Schluss ??? Den Aufbau selber zusammen gestellt ????
> 
> Gruß Kai



...maximal 4.0.


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. November 2013)

dorfmann schrieb:


> WOW
> Ist das der Argon Rahmen ?



Ein Argon FAT Rahmen


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. November 2013)

Der VR-Spanner lag hier noch rum.. Auf den hinteren hab ich schon lange genug gewartet.. Wird aber noch angepasst. Allerdings passt das Salsa-blau nicht zum Hope-blau. 
Denke das werden schwarze Schnellspanner.. Falls noch jemand nen blauen für hinten braucht... 

Das blaue Felgenband für vorne ist auch gestern erst gekommen.


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> So, das Pugsley ist weg.
> Das ist der Ersatz:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wusste nicht, dass es von mrp Fatbike-Gabeln gibt, oder ist das ne gelabelte White Bros?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (9. November 2013)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das eine gelabelte White Brothers ist. Auf der Eurobike und alle Bildern, die im Vorfeld durchs WEB gingen, war es eine identisch aussehende White Brothers.

Habe mich gewundert, dass aus dem Karton dann eine MRP kam.


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. November 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Der VR-Spanner lag hier noch rum.. Auf den hinteren hab ich schon lange genug gewartet.. Wird aber noch angepasst. Allerdings passt das Salsa-blau nicht zum Hope-blau.
> Denke das werden schwarze Schnellspanner.. Falls noch jemand nen blauen für hinten braucht...
> 
> Das blaue Felgenband für vorne ist auch gestern erst gekommen.



Was hate denn für Naben genommen? Hope in blau?


----------



## oli_muenchen (9. November 2013)

Das muss eine Ex-White  sein.  Die gibt's  auch z.  B.  hier

http://www.squatchfatbikes.com/products/fatfork


Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire SV mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2013)

Ausgeliehen vom SalamanderYann. Sehr kurze Kettenstreben-> GEIL!

















Scheinbar trotzdem noch Platz für dicke Schlappen


----------



## zoomer (9. November 2013)

Ich bin ja gar kein Freund verbogener Rohre,
selbst die krumme Sitzrohrabstützung bei meinem Fatty (so sinnvoll sie auch sein mag)
lässt mich bei jedem Blick wieder erschaudern.

Aber bei den Salamandres ist das so subtil und in sich stimmig dass ich damit
gar kein Problem hab. Auch das Hippie Orange kommt in dem Fall gut (Namaste)
nur die Ouries und der Sattel beissen sich dazu grässlich.


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2013)

Das ganze gibts auch ohne Hippie-Orange:


















Kommt in der Form meinem Wunschbike sehr nahe: federgabel-Geo, middleburn-Kurbel, 2Souls-Slider. Nur die Farbe von Schriftzug und Rahmen könnte man nocht tauschen.


----------



## ottmar (9. November 2013)

hier mal mein Necromancer Testrad, leider schmutzig, trotzdem schön. den Spacerturm bitte ich zu entschuldigen, wenn es endgültig mir gehört, wird abgesägt.





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## x-rossi (9. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> nur die Ouries und der Sattel beissen sich dazu grässlich.


das rot sieht wirklich schaudrig aus.

die rahmenform sieht aber 1:1 (m)einem specialized (globe centrum) stadtrad ähnlich. ich liebe es.


----------



## dopero (9. November 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> So, das Pugsley ist weg.
> Das ist der Ersatz:
> ...
> frisch fertig gestellt. Leider gibt es noch optimierungsbedarf am Antrieb.
> Aber nächstes Wochenende sollte es einsatzbereit sein..



Wurde an den Kettenstreben noch was geändert? Bei einem Foto von der Eurobike sah es so aus als hätte der Reifen etwas wenig Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (9. November 2013)

Jaha !

Endlich mal wieder schwarze Räder


----------



## scylla (9. November 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> So, das Pugsley ist weg.
> Das ist der Ersatz:



sehr geil, das Nicolai!


----------



## zoomer (9. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> sehr geil, das Nicolai!



Weiss gar nicht wirklich warum, aber mich spricht es auch sehr an !


----------



## aemkei77 (9. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Weiss gar nicht wirklich warum, aber mich spricht es auch sehr an !



Weil's aussieht wie ein Dirtbike


----------



## stuhli (9. November 2013)

@BigJohn .... was für ein Lenker ist das am orangenen Salemander und welche Breite hat der ?


----------



## Bumble (9. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Weil's aussieht wie ein Dirtbike



Ich musste auch spontan ans BMXTB denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (9. November 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Weil's aussieht wie ein Dirtbike



Stimmt 






Wenn der Sattel nicht ausgezogen wäre, auf jeden Fall !


----------



## Fabeymer (9. November 2013)

Salamandre!


----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> @BigJohn .... was für ein Lenker ist das am orangenen Salemander und welche Breite hat der ?


Ich hab keine Ahnung, ist ja ein Netzfund. Die Form sieht für mich nach Ritchey aus, aber ich kenne die 10°-Lenker nur als Flatbar. Worum gehts dir bei dem Lenker speziel, die Kröpfung nach hinten?


----------



## Bodenprobe (9. November 2013)

Ich finde hier stehen gerade 2 wunderschöne Bikes recht gegensätzlicher Stilrichtungen beieinander.

Auf der einen Seite das filigrane, elegante Stahl Salamndre auf der anderen Seite das bullige, deftige Baukran Alu Nicolai.

Würde ich Bikes sammeln die hätte ich beide.


----------



## monik1965 (9. November 2013)

sehr gelungene Bike´s die hier gezeigten!
War gestern bei schönem Wetter unterwegs. Geht natürlich zäh im Gegensatz zu meinen anderen, aber macht echt Laune!






1the Feindberührung 











zur Nachlese, der Wein wird gut!







schöne Griffe 







Selbstversuch und schon fast zu Hause.






ende Gelände 






Heute um 15° C kälter und Regen, leider morgen auch!


----------



## corra (10. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die schönheit steht für 2015 auf der besorgen liste damit die nicolais in meiner  werkstadt fette geselschaft bekommen


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. November 2013)

corra schrieb:


> die schönheit steht für 2015 auf der besorgen liste damit die nicolais in meiner  werkstadt fette geselschaft bekommen



Wenn es 2015 noch welche gibt. Aktuell steht die Aussage dass das Argon FAT auf 60 Stück limitiert ist. Aber ich bin sicher, dass man bei Nicolai einen Weg finden wird aus der Nummer rauszubekommen, wenn die Nachfrage groß genug ist.


----------



## corra (10. November 2013)

leute leute die limitiren doch nix das ist nur damit die die zuviel geld haben sofort zuschalagen , wen mann da anruft und einf haben will werden die sicher nicht "sagen nö haben wir keine lust zu geh mal woanders hin " 

ich halte das für panik mache , wahr schon bei soovielen sachen so


----------



## Fabeymer (10. November 2013)

No Offense, in dem Promo-Video fand ich das Nicolai richtig gut, aber so aus der Nähe taugt es mir dann doch nicht mehr wirklich. Irgendwie wirkt das - obwohl Fatbike - auf mich zu wuchtig und gedrungen. Das Mukluk ist ja auch aus Alu, aber das gefällt mir sehr viel besser. 

Macht aber trotzdem sicher Spaß, das Teil. Und genau den wünsche ich dem Besitzer! 

Apropos Alu:

Aus 






mach





Finde ich absolut klasse, aber auch so taugt mir das Kona irgendwie ziemlich. Könnte mir das - auch wegen des Lenkers - gut für meine Freundin vorstellen, die Geometrie dürfte sehr entspannt und super zum Touren sein.


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. November 2013)

Schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (10. November 2013)

corra schrieb:


> leute leute die limitiren doch nix das ist nur damit die die zuviel geld haben sofort zuschalagen , wen mann da anruft und einf haben will werden die sicher nicht "sagen nö haben wir keine lust zu geh mal woanders hin "
> 
> ich halte das für panik mache , wahr schon bei soovielen sachen so



 Wenn sie selbst keine Produktion auflegen, gibt es natürlich alle Modelle individuell auf Bestellung...gegen  700 Standard-Aufpreis für Individualanfertigungen neben dem normalen Produktionsplan.
Wenn die Nachfrage groß genug ist, werden aber sicher eine Serie in den Produktionsplan aufnehmen.


----------



## stuhli (10. November 2013)

Bei dem Regen heute kurze Fotosession
Jetzt neu mit ZEE Schaltwerk und 'Porzellan-Bashguard' 








Und noch ein schönes Detail hinterm Steuerrohr







  @BigJohn ..... jop, mir gehts um die Kröpfung nach hinten, aber auch um die Breite. Unter 720 sollte es nicht sein.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. November 2013)

Der Lenker würde mich auch interessieren. Bin zwar mit dem Whammy Bar sehr zufrieden (11° Kröpfung), würde aber auch gerne mal noch mehr testen. Nur Breite möchte ich ebenfalls nicht bzw. nur kaum einbüßen müssen.


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2013)

Wenns ein Flatbar sein kann, wäre der on One Fleegle, oder Salsa Pro Moto ne Option. Der Pro Moto Riser ist leider nicht so breit.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. November 2013)

Der Whammy ist ein Flatbar, 780mm breit und 11° gekröpft. 
Weiß aber nicht, ob es den auch im Aftermarket gibt, auf der Salsaseite steht nämlich "OEM only". 
http://salsacycles.com/components/archive/whammy_flat_bar/


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2013)

Den Salsa Bend Bar 2 gibt in 16° (720mm) und 23° (710mm)
On One Fleege und Surly Torsion Bar haben beide 15°, der Torsion Bar ist aber auch nur 666mm breit
Luv Handles von Groovy Cycles haben 21,5° und sind auf Wunsch in beliebiger breite verfügbar (sonst auch 666mm)

Und weil das hier ne Galerie ist, kommt jetz auch mal ein Bike das man hier eher selten sieht und sehen wird:


----------



## stuhli (10. November 2013)

Ich schau mir die genannten Lenkstangen mal an.
Flat wäre zwar nicht unbedingt gewünscht, da ich ja derzeit einen Lenker mit viel Rise fahre aber nach der dritten Ausfahrt ist die endgültige Position eh noch nicht gefunden und ich kann miir vorstellen vorne noch tiefer zu gehn.

Es muss aber wohl mehr Backsweep her am fatty. Als ich den Lenker an nem anderen bike hatte störte mich das nicht.

So  schauts gerade aus


----------



## zoomer (10. November 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Apropos Alu:



Habe auch immer gehofft dass das hässlichste aller Me-Too-Fatbikes,
je nach Rahmengrösse, noch etwas Potential hat.
Ansonsten hat mich daran noch gestört, dass zum eigentlich normalen
Preis, wirklich die unterste Komponentenschublade verbaut wurde.

Aber so wie hier abgebildet, ist es ja richtig hübsch geworden 


Und hier gleich ...



BigJohn schrieb:


>




.... der nächste Kandidat.



BigJohn schrieb:


> ...... kommt jetz auch mal ein Bike das man hier eher selten sieht und sehen wird:



Und hier gibt es sicher verschiedene Meinungen ob das nun ein grosser
Verlust ist. Ich z.B. frage mich, ob ich mir wünschte dass man Hydroforming
nie erfunden hätte.
An dem Unterrohr würde ich ewig leiden aber der Übergang Ober-/Sitzrohr/
Kettenstreben - ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kommt in der Form meinem Wunschbike sehr nahe: federgabel-Geo, middleburn-Kurbel, 2Souls-Slider. Nur die Farbe von Schriftzug und Rahmen könnte man nocht tauschen.



aber für ne fatbikefedergabel mit ohne tapered-schaft seh ich schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (10. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und hier gibt es sicher verschiedene Meinungen ob das nun ein grosser
> Verlust ist. Ich z.B. frage mich, ob ich mir wünschte dass man Hydroforming
> nie erfunden hätte.
> An dem Unterrohr würde ich ewig leiden aber der Übergang Ober-/Sitzrohr/
> Kettenstreben - ist echt der Hammer.



Hmm, fast in jedem Forum über eher klassische Bikes ist Hydroforming Frevel ...warum eigentlich? Weder optisch noch technisch gibt es eigentlich was dagegen zu sagen. Technisch bietet es mehr konstruktive Möglichkeiten und optisch kommen auch durchaus sehr fesche Formen heraus; wenn man nicht unbedingt nur auf gerade Rundrohre fixiert ist. Aber warum sollte man das eigentlich?


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> An dem Unterrohr würde ich ewig leiden aber der Übergang Ober-/Sitzrohr/
> Kettenstreben - ist echt der Hammer.


Findest du? Mich stört bei dem Rad in erster Linie der Knick im Oberrohr wo es mit der Verstärkung des Sattelrohrs zusammentrifft. Das hätte man in einer Linie durchziehen sollen, was bei größeren Rahmen evtl der Fall ist.
Aber wie es scheint, will man das Rad hier nicht vertreiben. Es taucht nämlich nur auf der Nordamerika-Seite auf.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber für ne fatbikefedergabel mit ohne tapered-schaft seh ich schwarz.


Hab ich


----------



## aggressor2 (10. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hab ich



zeig mal bitte.


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2013)

Die hab ich bei meinen Eltern eingelagert und da komm wahrscheinlich erst wieder gegen ende November hin. Ist halt ne alte MAverick SC32, wobei beim Salamandre vermutlich eine Lefty angedacht ist (was auch meine zweite Wahl wäre).


----------



## monik1965 (10. November 2013)

Sodale, heute ne kleine Runde, war echt geil mit Sturz und Blut! 
Vorsicht mit über 40zig auf Radwegen, bei Nässe. Bin genau 50 Meter von meinem letzten Sturz gflogn. Nur dieses mal auf dem Radweg bergab, ca.16% Gefälle und Nässe. Nur weil ich einen abbrennen wollte mit 25C Reifchen, der lag aber nicht da in der Kurve! Ich schon

Doch Vormittags "Wien ist anders!" und suppi Wetter.
Hendl-Essen für alle!




seit dieser Fahrrad-Zeit hat sich einiges getan.




es ist 1/4 vor 12:00 wenn nicht bald etwas geschieht!




Kalafatti ausm Wiener Wurstlprater!




und warten auf den Schnee!




Bilder folgen 
Ich hoffe ich langweile euch nicht mit meinen Fotos.
Da: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64382


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. November 2013)

Schöne Bilder, Harry!
Gut, dass der Sturz glimpflich ausgegangen zu sein scheint.
Wo bist du jetzt mit dem Luftdruck gelandet?



BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist halt ne alte MAverick SC32, wobei beim Salamandre vermutlich eine Lefty angedacht ist (was auch meine zweite Wahl wäre).



Hast du ein Salamandre in der Mache, Jonas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monik1965 (10. November 2013)

momentan habe ich das noch nicht geändert! Traue mich net so ganz, muss jetzt schon mehr treten als mit den 29ern.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Vielleicht wäre mit dem richtigen Druck gar kein Sturz passiert..?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. November 2013)

Mach das mal bitte! 
Dir geht so *alles* flöten, was das Fatbiken ausmacht.  
Mit der Zeit wirst du das Dicke für seinen Charakter lieben, egal ob du damit langsamer unterwegs bist.
Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und behaupten, dass du aufgrund der betonharten Reifen so angestrengt unterwegs bist!



Ui, servus Marco!


----------



## monik1965 (10. November 2013)

An das dachte ich auch schon alles und das mit dem Sturz auch! Na,ja is eben passiert. 
Das Knie hat schon einiges mitgemacht, wie man sieht!











und fast an der selben Stelle, nur 50 Meter dazwischen, echt arg!


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, Harry!
> Hast du ein Salamandre in der Mache, Jonas?


No way, Flo. In meiner neuen Wohnung hab ich nicht mal den Platz um einen Antrag auf Familienzusammenführung für die vorhandenen Räder zu stellen. Mein Fatbike-Aufbau ist weiterhin rein hypothetisch und beschränkt sich auf Informationsbeschaffung. Falls bei den neuen Kompletträdern wieder nichts dabei ist, läufts wohl auf ein Mielec aus Polen hinaus. Wobei es mir schon einen kleinen Stich versetzt hat als ich gesehn hab, dass der Yann fast genau die Rahmenform baut, die ich gerne hätte.

Mit der Lefty hatte ich dieses Rad gemeint:






Da is nicht umsonst so viel Platz zwischen Krone und Reifen.


----------



## zoomer (10. November 2013)

Ach - da versteckt sich auch noch eine Rohloff


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. November 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Was hate denn für Naben genommen? Hope in blau?



Jup, sind die Hope..


----------



## fanet82 (11. November 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Jup, sind die Hope..
> 
> http://s146.photobucket.com/user/StylesDavis/media/bikes/Nicolai FAT/IMG_6989.jpg.html


 
Gebraucht man da eigentlich "normale" (12/2mm) Speichennippel, oder sind die auch extra gross?


----------



## zoomer (11. November 2013)

Das Vorderrad ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. November 2013)

Ich habe normale 12er Nippel genommen. ist der 3. LRS mit Surly-Felgen. Passt. 

Das Bild ist im Wohnzimmer nachm zusammenstecken entstanden. Den Rest habe ich lieber in der Werkstatt gemacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanet82 (12. November 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Ich habe normale 12er Nippel genommen. ist der 3. LRS mit Surly-Felgen. Passt.
> 
> Das Bild ist im Wohnzimmer nachm zusammenstecken entstanden. Den Rest habe ich lieber in der Werkstatt gemacht..


 
Danke.. Hab mir ein Beargrease x9 bestellt, da würden sich dann blaue Speichennippel noch sehr gut machen!..


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2013)

Surly mit Custom-Lackierung und Mega-Cantis:















Mehr hier: http://www.culturecycles.com/2013/0...m_campaign=custom-painted-surly-pugsley-swamp


----------



## mahatma (13. November 2013)

So hats mal angefangen.





Und das ist draus geworden.


----------



## stuhli (13. November 2013)

Cool das grüne Surly 
Mit Schaltung könnte ich mir das Teil als Überlandfahrzeug vorstellen.
Die richtigen Reifen hast ja schon.


----------



## aggressor2 (13. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Surly mit Custom-Lackierung und Mega-Cantis:



mega cantis? das sind doch stinknormale paul cantis. und die hintere zugführung sieht richtig schön schlecht aus.


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2013)

Na das Dreieck ist doch mega? Aber grundsätzlich sind die Bremsen etwas unsinnig, da ja trotz neuem Lack noch Aufnahmen für eine Scheibenbremse dran sind. Aber schön der Lack und der Aufbau trotzdem.


----------



## monik1965 (14. November 2013)

Schön, gefällt !


Und das ist draus geworden.







[/quote]


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2013)

Als Filmrequisite sicher ganz nett, ob ich damit rumfahren wollte , eher nicht.

Trägt man dazu dann Stahlhelm ? Passen würds ja.


----------



## stubenhocker (14. November 2013)

You can go fast, but I can go everywhere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahatma (14. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Als Filmrequisite sicher ganz nett, ob ich damit rumfahren wollte , eher nicht.
> 
> Trägt man dazu dann Stahlhelm ? Passen würds ja.



gääääähn.


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2013)

mahatma schrieb:


> gääääähn.



üps, da bin ich wohl jemandem auf den Schlips getreten


----------



## Dutshlander (14. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Als Filmrequisite sicher ganz nett, ob ich damit rumfahren wollte , eher nicht.


 nee ich auch nicht


Bumble schrieb:


> Trägt man dazu dann Stahlhelm ? Passen würds ja.


Und Springer-Stiefen


Bumble schrieb:


> üps, da bin ich wohl jemandem auf den Schlips getreten


*Jawohl* _          Uuuups ich nun auch_
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2013)

Hab mir mal das ganze Album durchgeschaut und bin der Meinung das zumindest ich "sowas" hier im Fatbike-Forum nicht sehen mag.


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2013)

Wo wir schon mal am frotzeln sind könnte man auch über eine Panzerfaust nebst Halterung diskutieren


----------



## 1st_Parma (14. November 2013)

bumble schrieb:


> hab mir mal das ganze album durchgeschaut und bin der meinung das zumindest ich "sowas" hier im fatbike-forum nicht sehen mag.



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monik1965 (14. November 2013)

is halt Retro


----------



## ottmar (14. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> is halt Retro



man kann sich auch alles schönreden! vielleicht hat er`s auch einfach nicht verstanden


----------



## zoomer (14. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> is halt Retro



Irgendwie schon ....

Wenn ich es richtig sehe gibt es das Rad schon seit Ende 2008 
Da wusste ich noch gar nicht dass es Fatbikes gibt !


----------



## scylla (14. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab mir mal das ganze Album durchgeschaut und bin der Meinung das zumindest ich "sowas" hier im Fatbike-Forum nicht sehen mag.



Ups 
Ich auch nicht! Manche Sachen waren früher nicht besser, auch wenn's manch einer nicht verstanden haben mag. Verständnis hab ich für solches Unverständnis jedenfalls keines.


----------



## freetourer (14. November 2013)

Verstehe nicht, was ein Panzer und sonstige an alte schlimme Zeiten erinnernde Symbolik auf einem Sportgerät / Fortbewegungsgerät oder sonstwas in unserer heutigen einigermaßen kultivierten Gesellschaft zu suchen haben.

Und als Krönung auf dem Schutzblech Erwin Rommel.

Ich könnte gerade sowas von Kotzen.


----------



## Pimper (14. November 2013)

Wo is'n jetzt genau das Problem ? Der Rommel oder ? 

Halb so wild Leute. Solange es sogar eine Erwin-Rommel-Straße gibt, ist das nicht weiter brisant... 


Aber die Fender sind chic.


----------



## scylla (14. November 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Wo is'n jetzt genau das Problem ? Der Rommel oder ?



das ganze Paket.
Und solange es eine derartige Straße gibt muss ich's trotzdem nicht gut finden.


----------



## losbub (14. November 2013)

Ich glaube das hier hatten wir hier noch nicht. 
Mir persönlich gefallen die surlys auch optisch eigentlich am besten. Obwohl mirs persönlich in canvasgreen doch eher zusagt, da fällt der "modder nicht so auf bzw. passt farblich besser dazu. Ja und stahlbike musses bei mir sowieso sein, passt meiner  meinung nach am besten zum ganzen Charakter eines "dicken". Aber jedem wies gefällt, wenn alle das gleiche möchten wärs auch fad. Ist übrigens die limitierte sonderedtion für 2014 und als komplettbike so zu haben, die reifen solls aber in der Ausführung auch einzeln geben.


----------



## Pimper (14. November 2013)

> Und als Krönung auf dem Schutzblech Erwin Rommel.
> Ich könnte gerade sowas von Kotzen.



Rommel wird eher als Mythos gesehen und gilt nicht zwingend als Nazi. Er hat zwar zur NS-Zeit Karriere gemacht, aber die hätte er als General heute in jeder anderen Armee ebenso gemacht. Wie gesagt - es werden Straßen, Kasernen der Bundeswehr etc. nach ihm benannt.

Eiserne Kreuze sind auf Angela Merkels "Air Force One" auch drauf - und auf jedem anderen Bundeswehr-Flugzeug auch. 

Also ich seh das jetzt mal entspannt - auch wenn ich persönlich mit Eisernen Kreuzen am Bike nun auch nichts anfangen kann.

Und ach ja: Panzer verkaufen wir gern ins Ausland uns sichern uns damit unseren Wohlstand. Da gingen doch vor kurzem ein paar Leopard 2 wieder an die Saudis...


----------



## FelixB (14. November 2013)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> You can go fast, but I can go everywhere!



T3 Syncro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monik1965 (15. November 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Eiserne Kreuze



Habe mit dem auch nichts am Hut, es ist aber nun mal Deutsche Geschicht!
Und das Bike schaut halt mal  aus, ob für Film,Kunstgalerie oder sonst wo ist mir egal.
Und uns Österreichern wird ja auch so einiges nachgsagt.
Bilder-Fred


----------



## stubenhocker (15. November 2013)

FelixB schrieb:


> T3 Syncro



Finde ich auch!


----------



## losbub (15. November 2013)

Und ich dachte hier geht`s hauptsächlich um bilder zu fatbikes, jetzt bin ich fast ein wenig traurig , das das schöne Magma farbige pugsley "untergegangen" ist und noch keiner seine Meinung kunt getan hat.

So geschichtsstunden/politnachhilfe mögen ja auch interessant sein, ob se wirklich in diesen fred passen bezweifel ich


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. November 2013)

Ich find das rote Surly top!
Einzig beim Antrieb hat der Erbauer gepatzt - da müssen nun wirklich Kurbel und Schaltwerk in Silber ran! 
Die Skinwall Nates sind natürlich das I-Tüpfelchen!


----------



## losbub (15. November 2013)

Stimmt, da haste recht. Und ein silbernes klassisches kettenblatt. Mir gefällt das auch sehr gut, aber ehrlich gesagt wär`s mir fast ein biss`l zu schade fürs gelände.
Die skinwall`s für die mehr strassentauglichen reifen wären bestimmt auch nett schlecht. Und das ganze dann auf einer "alten" 65er large marge ohne Ausfräsungen, da kann ich mirsogar die schwarzen mit dem silbernenfelgenrand gut vorstellen. So richtig fein klassisch, aber nicht fürn dreck. 
Ich hab mich fürs "grüne" entschieden da sieht der dreck dann am schönsten, obwohl ich zuvor eigentlich auch ein schwarzes genommen hätte, wenn die sauber sind sind auch klasse, naja so hatte die wartezeit auf die 2014er modelle auch ihr gutes - bin ich froh das die Wartezeit ihr ende hat.


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2013)

losbub schrieb:


>


Problem?->Lösung!


----------



## schrabinski (15. November 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Rommel wird eher als Mythos gesehen und gilt nicht zwingend als Nazi. Er hat zwar zur NS-Zeit Karriere gemacht, aber die hätte er als General heute in jeder anderen Armee ebenso gemacht. Wie gesagt - es werden Straßen, Kasernen der Bundeswehr etc. nach ihm benannt.
> 
> Eiserne Kreuze sind auf Angela Merkels "Air Force One" auch drauf - und auf jedem anderen Bundeswehr-Flugzeug auch.
> 
> ...




Danke, endlich mal ne entspannte Sicht der Dinge!
Ich nenn meinen Mutzek auch gern mal Panzer, weil´s irgendwie auch einer ist und es ist doch eine schöne zeitgenössische Variante des Militärrades, oder?
Irgendwie lustig, dass wir auch in 300 Jahren noch Schuldgefühle haben werden und uns in Tiraden ergehen, sobald ein Anhänger fernöstlicher Religion seiner Lebensfreude per Swastika Ausdruck verleiht
Ist jetzt jeder ein Nazi, der schweizer Waffenräder hübsch findet?

Und nein, das wäre nicht mein Stil, trotzdem ist es ästhetisch ansprechend, weil gut komponiert.


Und dann ist der liebe Mahatma auch nur der Urvater des deutschen Fatbikes - ein Visionär! )))

naja, weitermachen ...


schrabimmel


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2013)

das rot <3


----------



## Bumble (15. November 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Danke, endlich mal ne entspannte Sicht der Dinge!
> Ich nenn meinen Mutzek auch gern mal Panzer, weil´s irgendwie auch einer ist und es ist doch eine schöne zeitgenössische Variante des Militärrades, oder?
> Irgendwie lustig, dass wir auch in 300 Jahren noch Schuldgefühle haben werden und uns in Tiraden ergehen, sobald ein Anhänger fernöstlicher Religion seiner Lebensfreude per Swastika Ausdruck verleiht
> Ist jetzt jeder ein Nazi, der schweizer Waffenräder hübsch findet?



So wie du das jetzt formuliert hast  --> 100% Zustimmung, wenn ich mir mal alle Fotos des Herren anschaue (Forum und Flickr) entwickelt sich daraus für mich aber ein unangenehmens Gesamtbild mit dem ich nix anfangen kann und möchte.

Vielleicht lieg ich ja auch falsch und da provoziert jemand halt gerne, so bissl Feingefühl fände ich aber schon wünschenswert, sich z.b die Karre mit Swastikas vollzupinseln könnte man dann ja auch noch bezüglich deren Ursprung rechtfertigen, sein muss es trotzdem nicht.

Ich halt jetzt die Klappe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (15. November 2013)

Je länger ich mir das Rote betrachte.......könnte es durchaus doch ins gelände passen der eher rotbräunliche schlamm wirkt dann wie gekleckst (alte kuwahara`s bzw. auch fuji`s), ich muss mich dann wohl eher im grünbräunlichen schlamm "suhlen". Bräuchte quasie noch so ein teil, jeweils immer farblich zum Untergrund passend.


----------



## Pugy (15. November 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Aber die Fender sind chic.


 
Das sind originale "Woody's Fenders" von Cody Davis und aktuell in anderen Händen 

Das Pugsley von Mahatma ist doch sehr stimmig, über die Label kann man wie gesagt geteilter Meinung sein.


----------



## mahatma (15. November 2013)

Leute, bleibt mal ruhig.
Ich habe lediglich das Thema Panzer aufgegriffen, weil ich das Pugsley von seinem Nutzwert als solches betrachte. Weil man halt überall damit durchkommt.
Das headbadge ist von einem Panzerbarett der Bundeswehr umgearbeitet.
Die Kreuze sind auf jedem aktuellen Bundeswehrfahrzeug.
Und die Anspielung mit Rommel kommt daher, dass phaty diese Farbe mal als "Rommelocker" bezeichnet hat. Eine Farbe, die an ein militärisches Wüstenfahrzeug erinnern soll und für die ich mich entschieden habe, lange bevor surly mir diese Idee "abgeschaut" hat.
Der Rommel ist mittlerweile auch rückstandslos entfernt und die Fender besitze ich nicht mehr.
Wie gesagt, locker durch die Hose atmen. 
Wer mich kennt weiß das!


----------



## Pimper (15. November 2013)

> Das sind originale "Woody's Fenders" von Cody Davis und aktuell in anderen Händen



Gelungen. Das mit der Münze ist auch ein nettes Detail. (man kann ja statt Rommel eine Jubiläumsmünze zum 100. Geburtstag von Gustav Stresemann nehmen: DURCH FRIEDEN UND VERSTÄNDIGUNG SIEGEN )

Das rote Surly is gelungen, die Skinwalls sind auch chic, wurden allerdings schon mal gepostet. Schade nur: Im Einsatz dürfte von der schönen Farbe dann leider nicht mehr viel zu sehen sein...


----------



## stubenhocker (16. November 2013)

Bild im falschen Thread gepostet


----------



## Rocky10 (16. November 2013)

Hallo Leute
Bitte wieder Bilder, bitte, bitte.
Alles andere gehört ins bla, bla oder so...bisher war es so toll entspannt hier..macht doch bitte wieder entspannt weiter.....DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabinski (16. November 2013)




----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2013)

Gibts zu dem Bild einen Breitengrad?


----------



## schrabinski (16. November 2013)

Das ist die seite: http://arcticglass.blogspot.de/2013/02/my-fat-bike-history.html


----------



## Jocki (16. November 2013)

Interessantes Bike (Gates Carbondrive und Nuvinci Nabe) und erstaunlich wenig Ausrüstung für die Unternehmung.
http://gearjunkie.com/iceland-beaches-by-bike


----------



## Fabeymer (16. November 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht so recht, womit sich die Tour den Terminus "Expedition" verdient hat. 
Davon abgesehen: Mit dem Fatbike drei Wochen lang am Strand zu fahren, das wär mir auch in Island zu langweilig. Ich bin ja schon verrückt geworden, als ich bei meiner Islandtour im Sommer für ca. 30km nix anderes um mich rum hatte als Sand links und recht der Straße. Und das dann drei Wochen lang? 

Kann mir auf Island wirklich spannendere Touren vorstellen, z.B. mit dem Fatbike durch den Fjallabak, eine Hochlandquerung auf der Sprenginsandur-Route oder zur Askja. Besagte Hochlandquerung ist bei mir auch fest eingeplant in absehbarer Zeit, nächstes Jahr wird es aber wohl leider noch nichts werden.

Die Ausrüstung passt soweit, ist eben alles leichtes und trotzdem stabiles Material. Die Mountain Hardwear Zelte z.B. sind echt top, leicht und stabil. War selbst mit dem Skyledge 3 unterwegs.

Edit: Das Radl ist natürlich sehr, sehr geil!


----------



## Fabeymer (16. November 2013)

Das Rad von einem Polen, den ich auf dem Weg in Richtung Landmannalaugar getroffen hab. Haben ein wenig gequatscht, ich bin dann in den ins Fjallabak und er auf die Straße F26 (Sprenginsandur). 
Cooler Typ, ist wohl früher semiprofessionell Straßenrennen gefahren und hat durch das ganze Training dann die Lust am Radfahren verloren. War wohl ein Overkill irgendwann...dann ist er nach einiger Abstinenz über die Fatbikes gestolpert und da drin das komplette Gegenteil dessen gesehen, was ihm den Spaß am Radfahren genommen hat und sich gedacht, dass er das mal testen sollte. Offensichtlich erfolgreich. 

Frei nach Grant Peterson: "Fatbikes are the ultimate tools to unrace racers."  

Ps: Man beachte die gelbe Bonustüte mit dem Sparschwein.


----------



## zoomer (16. November 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das Rad von einem Polen, den ich auf dem Weg ....




Oh, dachte grad das sei Deins,
wollte schon fragen ob du umziehst


----------



## Fabeymer (16. November 2013)

Meins ist das hier...halbfett und momentan auch nur leicht bepackt.


----------



## HTWolfi (17. November 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon verrückt geworden, als ich bei meiner Islandtour im Sommer für *ca. 30km nix anderes um mich rum hatte als Sand links und recht der Straße*.
> 
> Kann mir auf Island wirklich spannendere Touren vorstellen, z.B. mit dem Fatbike durch den Fjallabak, *eine Hochlandquerung auf der Sprenginsandur-Route oder zur Askja.*




Dann lass das besser sein. 
Wobei es schon interessant wäre, ob man sich mit dem Fatbike die 10-15km Schiebepassage durch den »Sandkasten« vor der Askja »ersparen« könnte.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. November 2013)

Im Hochland ist das was anderes. Das Stück, das ich meinte, ist die Ringstraße durch Myrdalssandur. Lag aber an dem Tag sicher auch am Gegenwind und an der Tatsache, dass ich ohne Tacho unterwegs war. Orientierung hab ich mittels Karte gemacht und auf dem Stück gibt es halt einfach quasi nix. Und wenn man immer das gleiche um sich rum hat und mit knapp über schrittgeschwindigkeit vor sich hineiert, dann ist der Bedarf an Sandstränden erstmal gedeckt. 







Tapatalk said so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monik1965 (17. November 2013)

Tarnen wie ein Tiger


----------



## Fabeymer (17. November 2013)

Super Bild und tolles Radl!


----------



## monik1965 (17. November 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Super Bild und tolles Radl!



wenn Du #1278  meinst, danke


----------



## Fabeymer (17. November 2013)

Klaro, welches denn sonst?  
Meine Krampe muss ich nicht nochmal extra selbst loben...


----------



## monik1965 (17. November 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Klaro, welches denn sonst?
> Meine Krampe muss ich nicht nochmal extra selbst loben...



das ist ja das grüne Gebraucht-Rad, oder  ?


----------



## Fabeymer (17. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> das ist ja das grüne Gebraucht-Rad, oder  ?



Genau. Aber was meinst du mit "Gebraucht-Rad"?


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. November 2013)

Man sieht auf dem Bild, dass es dringend gebraucht wird!


----------



## Optimizer (18. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Nicolai nicht. Das sieht so eng und gedrungen aus...


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. November 2013)

Ich denke, das ist bei den 29ern extra so gemacht, dass man IM Rahmen sitzt!? 
Ist halt ´ne kleine Rahmengröße, aber fesch find ich´s trotzdem - 
besonders die Gabel macht mich irre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (18. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Nicolai nicht. Das sieht so eng und gedrungen aus...



Ich finde das Nicolai sieht mal richtig, richtig gut aus !


An sich,
nur diese Grüne Extra Love und das Grün am Sattel find ich wirklich grausam.
Wäre das Rad vor einem neutralen Hintergrund aufgenommen worden würde
das noch viel mehr ins Auge stechen ...

Einfach in Schwarz und es wäre perfekt.


Und wenn es partout grünes Eloxal sein muss, dann bitte das "X" und das "P6"
auch mit grün Eloxal Folie überkleben ...


----------



## jmr-biking (18. November 2013)

Etwas Diskusionsstoff : Caterham Carbon E-Bike...





Alle Info`s hier: Klick


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. November 2013)

Das hat schon in Post #1111  nicht geklappt und ich hoffe, wir behalten diese Tradition bei!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. November 2013)

Da hast wohl recht. Hab ich wohl übersehen. 
So in 20 Jahren denke ich mal über so ein Bike nach.


----------



## zoomer (18. November 2013)

Ich brauch es zwar nicht, aber mich haben eBikes noch nie gestört.

Aber dieses Design (?) ist so unsagbar hässlich, da vergeht mir
der Appetit.


----------



## BigJohn (18. November 2013)

Optisch sieht es eher danach aus, als ob es ein Motorrad sein will. Die richtigen Motorräder sind übrigens auch nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (18. November 2013)

Aber die Bremsscheibe


----------



## scylla (18. November 2013)

vor ich mir so ein Dingen kaufe mache ich lieber den Mopped-Führerschein und leg mir eine Harley zu. Wenn schon mies, dann wenigstens gleich richtig


----------



## Fabeymer (19. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist bei den 29ern extra so gemacht, dass man IM Rahmen sitzt!?
> Ist halt ´ne kleine Rahmengröße, aber fesch find ich´s trotzdem -
> besonders die Gabel macht mich irre!



Wenn ich die Forke am N sehe, dann könnte ich mir mal wieder in den Arsch dafür beißen, damals bei der White Bros. nicht unvernünftig gewesen zu sein...


----------



## drurs (19. November 2013)

So, jetzt is mein neues auch endlich da 





Gestern noch bisserl angefangen, soweit erstmal:





Wird noch komplettiert mit 10-fach X0, 30er NW RaceFace-Blatt an Fatty-Kurbel und Mirfe Ritzel 

Falls einer ein fast komplettes On-One Fatty (18 zoll) braucht bitte melden (komplett halt bis auf die erwähnte Kurbelgarnitur... )

LG, Uli


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2013)

Je öfter ich das Argon Fat sehe, umso mehr frisst es sich in meinem Kopf fest, allerdings mit ner Flame vorne drin.


----------



## cubation (19. November 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Falls einer ein fast komplettes On-One Fatty (18 zoll) braucht bitte melden (komplett halt bis auf die erwähnte Kurbelgarnitur... )
> 
> LG, Uli



 @titzy 


Thomas


----------



## yo_eddy (19. November 2013)

drurs schrieb:


>



Och...  ...der Sattel ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder? 

Liefern die das Argon Fat mit 27tpi Nates aus?

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Bodenprobe (19. November 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Och...  ...der Sattel ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
> 
> Liefern die das Argon Fat mit 27tpi Nates aus?
> 
> ...



Bei Nicolai gibts nur nackte Rahmen zu kaufen. 
In diesem Spezialfall auch die passende Gabel.


----------



## drurs (19. November 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Och...  ...der Sattel ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
> 
> Liefern die das Argon Fat mit 27tpi Nates aus?
> 
> ...



Na klar, ich hab sogar die passenden Griffe dazu..;-)


----------



## monik1965 (19. November 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Na klar, ich hab sogar die passenden Griffe dazu..;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (20. November 2013)

Erstmal fertig:









Und gleich mal ausprobiert:





Fährt sich verspielter als das Fatty (find grad kein besseres Wort), sehr kompakt und direkt  
Jetzt kommen halt noch kleinigkeiten wie Züge kürzen passende Griffe, richtige Kette... so wie ich mich kenne dauert das.... Und wenn bei uns irgendwann mal wieder die Sonne zu sehen ist, gibts auch richtige Fotos
LG Uli


----------



## losbub (20. November 2013)

klasse Rad hast du da


----------



## scylla (20. November 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Erstmal fertig:
> ...
> Und gleich mal ausprobiert:
> ...
> ...




arg schön, das Nicolai 
Orangefarbenes Felgenband würde sich noch gut machen!

Hattest du auf dem Fatty eigentlich die Floater Reifen drauf, oder bist du das auch schon mit den Nates gefahren? Ich finde, die Floater Reifen machen einen Großteil des trägen Handlings beim Fatty aus.


----------



## corra (20. November 2013)

meine armut kotzt mich an neben dem on one ist das nicolai absolut porn leider etwas aus dem preisrahmen zurzeit


----------



## drurs (20. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> arg schön, das Nicolai
> Orangefarbenes Felgenband würde sich noch gut machen!
> 
> Hattest du auf dem Fatty eigentlich die Floater Reifen drauf, oder bist du das auch schon mit den Nates gefahren? Ich finde, die Floater Reifen machen einen Großteil des trägen Handlings beim Fatty aus.



Stimmt, muß mal schaun wo ich passendes orange herbekomme 
Die Laufräder hab ich die letzten Wochen komplett so im Fatty gefahren, der Unterschied im Lenkverhalten (durch den Nate ) ist schon enorm, ebenso wie du es beschrieben hast; Vom Grip fand ich den Floater aber nicht so schlimm, liegt aber eher am hier vorherschenden Gelände: Waldboden, (da hält jeder Reifen) mit maximal nassen Wurzeln (da brauchts dann eh den Baron;-))


----------



## scylla (20. November 2013)

drurs schrieb:


> Stimmt, muß mal schaun wo ich passendes orange herbekomme
> Die Laufräder hab ich die letzten Wochen komplett so im Fatty gefahren, der Unterschied im Lenkverhalten (durch den Nate ) ist schon enorm, ebenso wie du es beschrieben hast; Vom Grip fand ich den Floater aber nicht so schlimm, liegt aber eher am hier vorherschenden Gelände: Waldboden, (da hält jeder Reifen) mit maximal nassen Wurzeln (da brauchts dann eh den Baron;-))



und trotzdem ist das Nicolai noch viel spritziger?
Klingt interessant  ich muss mal eins in die Finger kriegen!


----------



## Bumble (20. November 2013)

Das hier steht in HD beim Guru --> http://www.wurzelpassage.de/

der läßt dich sicher mal ne Runde drehn


----------



## drurs (20. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> und trotzdem ist das Nicolai noch viel spritziger?
> Klingt interessant  ich muss mal eins in die Finger kriegen!



Der Grund ist mir auch nicht klar, laut den Daten ist das Nicolai praktisch gleich: 
Oberrohrlänge 610 zu 595mm, Steuerrohr 130 zu 120, Lenkwinkel 67,5 zu 68, Sitzwinkel 72 zu 73 (jeweils Argon zu Fatty), mehr daten hab ich vom Fatty nicht;
Trotzdem mußte ich beim Fatty nen 40er Vorbau montieren und auch alle Spacer drin lassen, beim Argon hab ich nen 50er Vorbau  und 0 Spacer; Wirkt insgesamt steifer und exakter...  Vielleicht auch nur erste Euphorie


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. November 2013)

..an der frischen Luft sieht das gleich ganz anders aus, als im Laden.


Gruß Kai




Bumble schrieb:


> Das hier steht in HD beim Guru --> http://www.wurzelpassage.de/
> 
> der läßt dich sicher mal ne Runde drehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (20. November 2013)

Nach den Angaben müsste das Argon dann sogar einen längeren Radstand haben. Die Kettenstreben sind auch nicht kürzer. Trotzdem ein heißes Eisen und zum Glück viel zu teuer.


----------



## losbub (20. November 2013)

Im Gegensatz zum Grünen sind hier am silbernen aber die bremsscheiben zentriert montiert   - aber beide sehr schön(der musste jetzt sein)




das liegt aber mit Sicherheit nur an der schlechten Kamera bzw. brennweitenwahl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xtrainer (20. November 2013)




----------



## corra (20. November 2013)

gotseidank ist die shiver nicht ganz so fett wie die kowa das sieht schon etwas übertriben aus


----------



## Xtrainer (20. November 2013)

Mal 2 Bilder der Gesichtsbuchseite der Fat-Bike.com.

Interessante Bilder und Themen was die da immer posten..


----------



## BigJohn (20. November 2013)

Und mal wieder die halbfertige Gabel von Sandman dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirads (20. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und mal wieder die halbfertige Gabel von Sandman dran.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, dann muss ich nichts sagen


----------



## monik1965 (20. November 2013)

#1309 
nettes Teil!


----------



## stubenhocker (21. November 2013)

Netzfund.


----------



## jake (21. November 2013)

hatten wir glaub ich noch nicht, oder??

http://khsbicycles.com/bikes/2014-khs-models/3000-2-14/


----------



## Optimizer (21. November 2013)

Der Übergang Oberrohr-Sitzrohr sieht grausam aus

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jake (21. November 2013)

hab auch nicht gesagt das es schön ist


----------



## Zweirads (21. November 2013)

losbub hat nach Bildern gefragt also gut:
Hoggar Ti, Gr. S Fatbikerahmen als Fatbike aufgebaut:



Der gleiche Rahmen als 29" CC Leichtgewichtdingsbums:



Oder als Rennrad:


----------



## losbub (21. November 2013)

bei losbub klappt jetzt der bilder upload 

*Hier noch so gut wie jungfräulich - nach Abholung*


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2013)

Weit verbreitet - das gemeine Fatty







Hier beim Faulenzen ...








hier beim ... schon wieder Faulenzen .... 








... und beim Anlehnen ....


----------



## jake (22. November 2013)

die felgen sind doch was fürs fatty 

http://framedbikes.com/v2/minnesota2-wht-org.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2013)

Haha, man könnte meinen das hier das nächste Spin-Off vom Nakamura Bigbob präsentiert wird, aber es ist doch etwas anders. Wie realistisch die 900$ bei der 2x9 Version sind, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Haha, man könnte meinen das hier das nächste Spin-Off vom Nakamura Bigbob präsentiert wird, aber es ist doch etwas anders.



Ui, find ich gar nicht schlecht !

Nur dass die Sitzstreben über dem Oberrohr ansetzen gefällt mir
nicht so, da ist das Nakamura schöner.


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2013)

glanzlack an der gabel, matt am rahmen.. hallo?


----------



## Zweirads (22. November 2013)

Das Gabeldesign ist überhaupt fragwürdig...warum so viel Einbauhöhe verschenken?
Dann noch schön drei Spacer drunter und Chopper olé !


----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2013)

Wieso ist denn Einbauhöhe verschenkt? Ist doch bei ner Starrgabel egal ob über oder unter der Krone Platz ist.


----------



## Zweirads (22. November 2013)

Hast Recht wenn das Maß von Lageraufnahme zu Achse gleich bleibt.
Aber das Fleisch über der Krone müsste ja nicht sein - ist aber anscheinen aus Designgründen so gewünscht.


----------



## Pimper (22. November 2013)

@zoomer

Sind das etwa Bilder aus dem Perlacher Forst ....?


----------



## decay (22. November 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> @zoomer
> 
> Sind das etwa Bilder aus dem Perlacher Forst ....?



Sieht man doch, könnte auch genau sagen wo. Strange, dass ich das dicke Baby nie sehe wenn sich Zoomer sogar in derselben Ecke rumtreibt.

Übrigens, Jägersteig und Richt sind viel schöner als die abgebildeten Straßen


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Übrigens, Jägersteig und Richt sind viel schöner als die abgebildeten Straßen



Normalerweise fahre ich da ja auch nur (Vor der Isar ?) zum einstimmen,
bzw. ab und zu so, wenn ich grad keine Lust zum Radeln hab, weil man da 
nichts denken oder sich konzentrieren muss 

Nur hin und wieder bin ich da links und rechts der "Autobahn"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (22. November 2013)

Hört, hört... die Fatbiker häufen sich langsam im Münchner Raum. 

Müsste Perlacher Mugl sein auf dem einen Bild. Da fahre ich auf einer meiner Winterrouten immer vorbei...

Ich denke diese Saison werde ich nicht nur auf Spuren im Schnee stoßen, sondern auch auf ein Fatbike samt Besitzer...


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Hört, hört... die Fatbiker häufen sich langsam im Münchner Raum.
> 
> Ich denke diese Saison werde ich nicht nur auf Spuren im Schnee stoßen, sondern auch auf ein Fatbike samt Besitzer...



Na dann mach gleich mal ein Bild von deinem rein weil Galerie 






Davon merke ich aber nix 
Ausser einmal, je einem Pugsley und einem Krampen (auf dem ersten
Isartrail), ist mir noch nie eines begegnet.


Ggf. sieht man sich in 2 Wochen an der Marienklausenbrücke.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. November 2013)

Hier mal mit tiefem Einstieg...







(Quelle)


----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2013)

Die mini Monostay ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## monik1965 (22. November 2013)

s gibt schon so Auswüchse bei Rahmen und Bikes wie so um 1985, aber wer es mag! Man bedenke, es war schon das vergangene Jahrhundert!
Nicht, das meine "Kritik" wieder mal nicht richtig verstanden wird.


----------



## stuhli (22. November 2013)

Der hintere Spritzschutz schaut dem ähnlich, was ich gerade am ersinnen bin.
Wenn es morgen so weitersifft wie heute, werde ich mal den Baumarkt heimsuchen um nach geeignetem Material Ausschau halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (22. November 2013)

Ich finde das macht auch angestaubt, noch eine gute Figur  (ist aber nicht meines - nur das gleiche Modell)


----------



## Bumble (23. November 2013)

stuhli schrieb:


> Der hintere Spritzschutz schaut dem ähnlich, was ich gerade am ersinnen bin.
> Wenn es morgen so weitersifft wie heute, werde ich mal den Baumarkt heimsuchen um nach geeignetem Material Ausschau halten.



Bauhaus hat schwarze Kunststoff-Deckel für diese Verstauboxen.

Fatbiketaugliche Größe für 2,50


----------



## stubenhocker (23. November 2013)

Habs gestern zugeschickt bekommen, da passte der Spruch.


----------



## a.nienie (23. November 2013)

Bam!


----------



## stuhli (23. November 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bauhaus hat schwarze Kunststoff-Deckel fÃ¼r diese Verstauboxen.
> 
> Fatbiketaugliche GrÃ¶Ãe fÃ¼r 2,50â¬


 


Hab was anderes gefunden. Man muss sich nur mal mit dem Nachbarn unterhalten. Diese Woche versuche ich das ans Fatty anzupassen.
Dann gibts Bilder.


----------



## Pimper (23. November 2013)

> Davon merke ich aber nix



Mir kam mal ein Beargrease auf den Isartrails entgegen. Und im Isartal sehe ich im Schnee öfter Spuren von einem _Big Fat Larry 4.7_...

(Am _Global Fatbike Day_ werde ich versuchen aufs Bike zu kommen. Schreibe kurzfristig hier rein wann ungefähr ich an der Perlacher Mugl aufkreuzen werde. Vielleicht können sich Salsa und OnOne mal beschnuppern...)


----------



## zoomer (23. November 2013)

Pimper schrieb:


> Mir kam mal ein Beargrease auf den Isartrails entgegen.



Das schwarze Carbon,
oder ein buntes Alu ?


Weil das Schwarze wäre geklärt ....


----------



## Pimper (23. November 2013)

Nein, es war das Alu-Beargrease der ersten Generation (ist schon etwas länger her). Etwas später erschien dann der Beitrag im bike-Magazin. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass...

Ein Bild, weil ja Bilder-Galerie...






Quelle: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-AEcCcMzfq2I/UDjsvgbTdPI/AAAAAAAAA0A/YmH2tyD9g-Y/s1600/P8240262.JPG


----------



## Pimper (23. November 2013)

> Ich finde das macht auch angestaubt, noch eine gute Figur



Klasse Foto ! Die Farbe des Pugsley ist cool. Surly macht sich langsam - was Farbtöne angeht (siehe auch Moonlander 2014)


----------



## monik1965 (24. November 2013)

bei uns hat´s heut auch schön gschifft! Schon mal für die kalter Zeit geübt 





das half 








marusja paßt auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (25. November 2013)

Heute kleine Runde gedreht (klein deshalb, weil der Weg im oberen Teil tief verweht war und trotz Fatty kein vorankommen möglich war)





Abwärts hats Spass gemacht, trotz minus 8 und eiskaltem Wind





Da hat wohl jemand extra für mich ein Schild aufgestellt


----------



## monik1965 (25. November 2013)

erstkondakt 










aber mit den Schneemengen kann ich (noch)nicht aufwarten.
übrigens schöne Foto aemkei77 !


----------



## aemkei77 (26. November 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> übrigens schöne Foto aemkei77 !




Danke, bei dem Panorama keine Kunst...
Dein Höhlenbild ist auch


----------



## monik1965 (27. November 2013)

gestern am Abend war es dann so weit, Schnee 













bis -10°C schauma mal obs stimmt (Handschuhe)




uhhhh!




und heute in der Pause zu Mittag  Kaiserwetter.








ja,ja Höhlenbaer


----------



## Pitbull75 (29. November 2013)

Netzfund


----------



## harald_legner (29. November 2013)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Netzfund


Das ist Tonis neues 9:ZERO:7. Den detaillierten Bericht dazu gibt's da: http://www.tonilund.fi/2013/11/special-report-9zero7-next-generation.html


----------



## Anxtheone (30. November 2013)

Kann man mit den Teilen nicht auch auf Wasser fahren XD XD


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. November 2013)

Natürlich kann man. Sind ja Fatbikes!










(Quelle)


----------



## Dutshlander (30. November 2013)

Anxtheone schrieb:


> Kann man mit den Teilen nicht auch auf Wasser fahren XD XD


 Sicher dat


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man. Sind ja Fatbikes!
> (Quelle)



und vieeeeel leichter als Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anxtheone (30. November 2013)

die Reifen+Helium.... XD


----------



## Fabeymer (30. November 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man. Sind ja Fatbikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Wasserkrampe!


----------



## Fabeymer (30. November 2013)

Anxtheone schrieb:


> Kann man mit den Teilen nicht auch auf Wasser fahren XD XD





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hunting for Monsters (trailer) on Vimeo



Guckt du hier, ab 00:15.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. November 2013)

Tja, wie man sieht... mal klappt es, mal nicht - hängt vom inneren Qi ab.


----------



## Anxtheone (30. November 2013)

Ja ok ihr habt mich überzeugt... Die teile sind echt Fett


----------



## monik1965 (30. November 2013)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Netzfund



Bauten in schwarz, Flaschenhalter in gleicher Farbe (schwarz o. rot) und Lenker in einer passenden Farbe. Ansonst, geht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monik1965 (30. November 2013)

mit Schnee wäre der Weihnachtsmarkt schöner, warten auf den Glüh!






heute war der Schnee dann komplett weg (leider)und angenehme Temperaturen in der Sonne











am Hocheck (1036hm) gibt es die weiße Pracht noch


----------



## madone (1. Dezember 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand extra für mich ein Schild aufgestellt



Nein das war für mich ... schön ist es da


----------



## aemkei77 (1. Dezember 2013)

sieht man mal, dass das Schild nicht abschreckt sondern nur zum Fotografieren einlädt.


----------



## svennox (1. Dezember 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Heute kleine Runde gedreht (klein deshalb, weil der Weg im oberen Teil tief verweht war und trotz Fatty kein vorankommen möglich war)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Tja, wie man sieht... mal klappt es, mal nicht - hängt vom inneren Qi ab.




TOLLE EIS-SCHNEE BILDER !


----------



## madone (1. Dezember 2013)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> sieht man mal, dass das Schild nicht abschreckt sondern nur zum Fotografieren einlädt.



Wir sind tatsächlich nicht runtergefahren


----------



## Xtrainer (2. Dezember 2013)

monik1965 schrieb:


> Bauten in schwarz, Flaschenhalter in gleicher Farbe (schwarz o. rot) und Lenker in einer passenden Farbe. Ansonst, geht so



Und nicht zu vergessen den Spacerturm, der mus weg..
Die Zuglänge passt auch in keinster weise..
Bremsscheibe zu klein, und zumindest die Pedale in Schwarz..
Auch passt das Rot der Tasche nicht wirklich zum Felgenband.
Dessen Farbe ich auch nochmal überdenken würde bei einem Schwarz/Weißen Fahrrad..
Und dann auch noch die 190mm Variante.. tz


Oh Mann.. Was is nur los hier drin?? 
Warum muss man denn plötzlich immer alles so schlecht reden??? 

Warum das Bike so aussieht hat sicher einen Grund.. Und wenns nur ihm Gefällt, dann freut mich das für ihn.. Er hat sichtlich Freude mit seinem Bike..

Schau dir doch erstmal die HP von ihm an.. Dann erschliest sich auch warum Rot und Weisse Flaschenhalter.. Weil er die Züge mittlerweile auch in Weiss/Rot hat.. Er ziehts halt durch..


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde sowohl den Rahmen, als auch den Aufbau geil!

/EDIT: gerade entdeckt: China-Carbon in fett






Geilomat!


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2013)

So ging´s mir auch gerade, Jonas! 
Da interessiert mich mal das Gewicht und die Nabenbreite....


----------



## corra (2. Dezember 2013)

gibs da nen link zu zu dem carbon rahmen


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So ging´s mir auch gerade, Jonas!
> Da interessiert mich mal das Gewicht und die Nabenbreite....


Also wenn du mich fragst, dann hat das doch recht starke Ähnlichkeiten mit den Whiteout von 9:0:7.

Infos bislang keine, nur das Bild bei mtbr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich fürchte auch... 190mm, Thru Axle für die Steifigkeit bei den Strebchen..


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2013)

Hier noch das Nicolai von "guru39"


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2013)

Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung?
Also,... ob ich meinem Fatty antun würde, dass sich sein Fahrer in aller Öffentlichkeit mit der Thüringische Landeszeitung abbilden lässt.... 


Schönes Bild!


----------



## stuhli (2. Dezember 2013)

Unser Roi-Neckar-Delta des is des beschde des wus gibt.

Aber das rohe Nicolai ist einfach Klasse auch wenn es nicht in der Zeitung steht


----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2013)

Und Gurus Bilder sind immer so wahnsinnig professionell geknippst und gestochen scharf


----------



## stoppelhopper (2. Dezember 2013)

Wikinger75 schrieb:


> Beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg am vergangenen Wochenende,
> wurde ich von einem Fatbike überholt.
> Es war ein weisses Salsa Mukluk.
> Falls das "Tretschwein" hier auch unterwegs ist, möge es sich bitte zu erkennen geben.
> Wenn Möglich mit einem Foto vom Rennen.



Ich bin zwar nicht das Tretschwein, bin mit ihm aber im Team angereist. Dem Wunsch nach einem Foto komme ich gerne nach:





und wir wollten ihn noch überzeugen, nicht mit dem Mukluk an den Start zu gehen... jetzt sind wir ganz froh, es nicht geschafft zu haben!


----------



## cubation (2. Dezember 2013)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> und wir wollten ihn noch überzeugen, nicht mit dem Mukluk an den Start zu gehen... jetzt sind wir ganz froh, es nicht geschafft zu haben!



Schönes Foto! Gibts auch ein Video von der Go Pro? 

Und warum bist du froh ihn nicht davon abgehalten zu haben?  

Ich würde nächstes Jahr auch gern mal den ein oder anderen Marathon mit dem Fatty fahren wollen, aber leider peile ich für die Saison dann mal wieder ein paar ordentliche Platzierungen an. Salzkammerguttrophy wäre ja mal die Idee. 


Thomas


----------



## Jocki (2. Dezember 2013)

Schickes Titan von der Insel. Gibt es auch in Voll Fat


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich finde sowohl den Rahmen, als auch den Aufbau geil!
> 
> /EDIT: gerade entdeckt: China-Carbon in fett
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist das Thema "Fatbike" wirklich im letzten Eckchen angekommen...

Auf der einen Seite  
und auf der anderen Seite so 

Wir werden sehen...

Aber schöne Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das Thema "Fatbike" wirklich im letzten Eckchen angekommen...
> 
> Auf der einen Seite
> und auf der anderen Seite so
> ...


Die Angelegenheit hat sich mittlerweile geklärt. Der gezeigte Rahmen ist tatsächlich ein Whiteout und dient wohl eher der Veranschaulichung was die Jungs können/machen. Der angekündigte China-Rahmen kommt vom selben Hersteller, die Formen zum laminieren sind aber noch in der Mache. Ich bleib dran


----------



## martn (2. Dezember 2013)

Der Raublomanzer rollt wieder:




Surly Raublomanzer by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2013)

Ein On One Fatty in der John Deere Edition:


----------



## stoppelhopper (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi Thomas,


cubation schrieb:


> Schönes Foto! Gibts auch ein Video von der Go Pro?


gibt es, allerdings noch nicht im Netz, müssen wir noch ändern!


cubation schrieb:


> Und warum bist du froh ihn nicht davon abgehalten zu haben?


wir hatten ja die Befürchtung, dass er mit den Walzen doch ein ganzes Stück langsamer ist als mit nem normalen HT, was aber zu unser Aller Erstaunen nicht der Fall war. Könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass er das Training ja auch konsequent auf dem Mukluk absolviert und täglich 25-Mukluk-km zur Arbeit radelt. Es war aber ein Riesenspaß zuzusehen, wie sich sämtliche Hälse beim vorbeifahren ausrenkten. Wie auch in der aktuellen Bike steht: Wahrscheinlich würde man nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit erregen, wenn man nackt durch die Fußgängerzone fahren würde (in Bielefeld sowieso nicht - dank Ernie )


cubation schrieb:


> Ich würde nächstes Jahr auch gern mal den ein oder anderen Marathon mit dem Fatty fahren wollen, aber leider peile ich für die Saison dann mal wieder ein paar ordentliche Platzierungen an. Salzkammerguttrophy wäre ja mal die Idee.



Ich würd sagen: Machen! Bitte aber dann schonmal vorab um ein Foto eines beliebigen Rennteilnehmers, in dem Moment, in dem er von dir überholt wird 
Markus


----------



## stuhli (4. Dezember 2013)

@Optimizer.... das sieht schonmal klasse aus 


noch ein Netzfund....war das schonmal hier ?


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Dezember 2013)

So, aufgemerkt:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/63295828"]Testing the world's first All-Wheel-Drive Fatbike (built by Steve Christini) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (5. Dezember 2013)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> So, aufgemerkt:
> 
> Testing the world's first All-Wheel-Drive Fatbike (built by Steve Christini) on Vimeo



Nett anzusehen, aber technisch Quatsch! Das Tragbild bei Zyklo-Palloid-Kegelradgetrieben muss recht genau eingestellt werden und das funktioniert so nicht mit Schnellspannern. Zumal ist es nicht geeignet für offenen Betrieb, im Schnee mag das noch gehen, aber bei Matsch ist's schnell Essig mit der Funktion...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## dopero (5. Dezember 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Nett anzusehen, aber technisch Quatsch! Das Tragbild bei Zyklon-Palloid-Kegelradgetrieben muss recht genau eingestellt werden und das funktioniert so nicht mit Schnellspannern. Zumal ist es nicht geeignet für offenen Betrieb, im Schnee mag das noch gehen, aber bei Matsch ist's schnell Essig mit der Funktion...



Diese Verzahnungen sind wirklich ausreichend groß, um auch bei schlechtem Tragbild noch einigermaßen zu halten. Offener Betrieb wird nur im Winter sinnvoll machbar sein.
Sieht aber sauschwer aus die Verzahnung.

 @yo_eddy
Zyklon hat was mit Wetter zu tun


----------



## Zweirads (5. Dezember 2013)

Auch wenn Ihr es normal vielleicht nicht tut aber checkt mal die neuesten BIKE also speziell den fatbike Test. Da steht ein wunderschönes Statement aus dem Hause Specialized :
*"...Die Nachfrage nach Fatbikes ist momentan größer als nach 27,5-Zoll-Bikes..."*


----------



## ndg (5. Dezember 2013)

Das Ding hat ja nicht mal ein Differential in der Mitte !
Damit wird es beim  enge Kurven Fahren  ganz schön übers Vorderrad schieben . 
Vorder und Hinterrad sind durch die Kegelräder starr gekoppelt . 
Bei Last wird sich zusätzlich noch ein deutlich spürbares Drehmoment auf die Lenkachse einstellen .

Also ich weiß nicht ob ich das soo gut finde n soll . 
Ich glaub das ist wirklich nur zum Gradausfahren im Schneee.
 (Aber dann in Schlangenlinien wegen dem Moment auf der Lenkachse )  .
 Auf keinen Fall  ist das was für Trails .


MfG. NdG


----------



## yo_eddy (5. Dezember 2013)

dopero schrieb:


> @yo_eddy
> Zyklon hat was mit Wetter zu tun



 ... das war die Drecks-Autokorrektur. Die hat von Technik keine Ahnung...

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## zoomer (5. Dezember 2013)

ndg schrieb:


> Das Ding hat ja nicht mal ein Differential in der Mitte !




Da reicht ein Freilauf.


Vorderrrad wird dann in Kurven nur dann angetrieben wenn das
Hinterrad auch Schlupf hat, sonst braucht es ja nicht.
Oder man übersetzt das Vorderrad schneller - vielleicht ist das
gut vom Fahrgefühl wenn vorne immer Zug ist 


An der Yamaha MX fand ich das ganz nett.
Am Fatty brauch ich das nicht. Ich bin froh wenn ich mit meiner
Kraft das Hinterrad in Drehung versetzen kann


----------



## gnss (7. Dezember 2013)

War das schon?


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2013)




----------



## criscross (8. Dezember 2013)

cooles Bild mit dem Geisterzug


----------



## madone (8. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


>



4 Bilder in einer Minute ... cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Dezember 2013)

Wie hast´n du das raus bekommen!? 

Wirklich gelungenes Bild!


----------



## wildkater (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich reihe mich in die Huldigungsreihe ein.
Fantastisch!


----------



## zoomer (8. Dezember 2013)

+1


Es lohnt sich auch mal ins gesamte Album der betreffenden Dame zu schauen ....


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2013)

Wenn schon Randgruppe, dann konsequent!


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2013)

Oh Gott, was ist das ?


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2013)

Nix Schönes!


----------



## wartool (10. Dezember 2013)

das ist wieder so ein teil für Leute, die immer nach dem Motto dreinschauen: "seht mich an, ich bin anders/besonders" - zumindest habe ich diesen Eindruck bisher immer bekommen, wenn ich als Normaloradler so einem begegnet bin.


----------



## corra (10. Dezember 2013)

das schaut aus wie die nachgeburt eines fatbikes garusig


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> das ist wieder so ein teil für Leute, die immer nach dem Motto dreinschauen: "seht mich an, ich bin anders/besonders" -


 
ähem...hüstelhüstel.... das könnte man aber jedem fatbiker unterstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (10. Dezember 2013)

zu hohes tretlager.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2013)

und schrecklich hässlicher sattel


----------



## BigJohn (10. Dezember 2013)

Liegeräder haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung, immerhin kann man mit ihnen easy große Distanzen abspulen. Aber die Gemütslage ist da ja oft ähnlich wie bei Fatbikes - bis man es ausprobiert hat. Die Story hinter dem Rad würde mich mal interessieren. Gibts nen Link?


----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2013)

Google-Fund


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. Dezember 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> das ist wieder so ein teil für Leute, die immer nach dem Motto dreinschauen: "seht mich an, ich bin anders/besonders" - zumindest habe ich diesen Eindruck bisher immer bekommen, wenn ich als Normaloradler so einem begegnet bin.



Ungefähr so wie Fatbikefahrer?


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Dezember 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Ungefähr so wie Fatbikefahrer?



Wieso? Es fahren doch nicht so viele mit ihren Fatbikes ausschließlich in der Stadt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (10. Dezember 2013)

> "seht mich an, ich bin anders/besonders"



Das müssen sie auch, denn sie werden ja ständig übersehen. ^^
Ich stelle mir das Leben eines Leigeradfahrers jedenfalls ziemlich frustrierend vor.

Eigentlich ist das Liegerad die logische Evolution des Fahrrades. Aber ein Liegerad-Fatbike macht irgendwie keinen Sinn..


----------



## Bodenprobe (10. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wieso? Es fahren doch nicht so viele mit ihren Fatbikes ausschließlich in der Stadt!



Ja, der Auftritt vor der Eisdiele ist mir gewiss. Ha, endlich mal im Mittelpunkt stehen!


----------



## schrabinski (12. Dezember 2013)

Disko - yeah!!!!







DiscoDisco von Schrabinski auf Flickr






Glamrock ahoj von Schrabinski auf Flickr


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2013)

abrunden könntest du den Auftritt hiermit:


----------



## schrabinski (12. Dezember 2013)

oh verdammt! Gibt´s den auch gefüttert?


----------



## cubation (12. Dezember 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> oh verdammt! Gibt´s den auch gefüttert?




nimmst halt in XXL und ziehst noch was drunter. 

 

Aber irgendwie ist grün viel zu passend zum Rad. Da bleibt doch der Kotzfaktor auf der Strecke. 


Thomas


----------



## Pimper (12. Dezember 2013)

> abrunden könntest du den Auftritt hiermit:


----------



## zoomer (12. Dezember 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Disko - yeah!!!!




Das ist jetzt schon heftig ... aber man kennt es ja inzwischen 


Wo bekommst Du denn so was überhaupt her, oder hast Du nachgeholfen ?


----------



## schrabinski (12. Dezember 2013)

Guck mal in den Barmittsthread, da siehste, wie´s dazu kam


----------



## zoomer (12. Dezember 2013)

Ja, hab's inzwischen gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2013)

Die farbe brennt! Aber barmitts machen schon sinn auf langen wintertouren. Lametta wäre noch gut.


----------



## svennox (13. Dezember 2013)

das Ding ist so perfekt, so dass es noch mal auf die neue Seite muss,
und vor allem mal in einen "Post" zusammen gefaßt werden MUSS 

nicolai Faty Argon...von guru39 ( untereFoto von Kaena)


gnss schrieb:


> War das schon?






>


----------



## Rocky10 (13. Dezember 2013)

Pugsley "Sport" after Night Ride









erste Kellerbilder, sieht in Natur natürlich viel besser aus


----------



## schrabinski (14. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt mal wieder Weltruhm für das dynamische Duo Dinse-Deutschmann 

http://fat-bike.com/2013/12/foto-gordo-the-great-schrabinski/


----------



## Kittie (14. Dezember 2013)

Die "Linda S." Bilder sind mir in irgend einem Foto-Forum auch schon über den Weg gelaufen. Hammer Bilder!

Edit sagt: jetzt hab ich´s gefunden - da ist die gute Linda reichlich vertreten - nicht nur mit Fatbike Bildern.

http://www.fotocommunity.de/fotografin/linda-s-aus-e/1179148


----------



## svennox (15. Dezember 2013)

Fette Faty Bilder 







Borealis fat Bike:


----------



## McSlow (15. Dezember 2013)

Mal n bischen getunt die Möhre:
General Lee adapter ( funzt so gut das ich mein Enduro wohl von 2x10 nach 1x10 umrüsten werde),
200er Scheiben, 
Iodine 11 Carbon-Lenker aus meinem Enduro geklaut ( sorry, der On One Ancho dingsda lenker hat einfach zu wenig backsweep und ist bockelsteif, macht aua in den Handgelenken...)
Der 32mm Lochbohrer liegt auchz schon im Keller, jetzt müssen nur noch die Surly Felgenbänder kommen und On-One muss mal hinmachen mit der Fatty Carbongabel die schon vor 2 Monaten angekündigt wurde. Suspension kommt doch nicht rein. Ich warte mal bis irgend einer der big player da was auf den markt wirft.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2013)

Hast du den General Lee-Adapter für SRAM oder Shimano? Ich bin mit meinem Shimano Adapter auch sehr zufrieden und überlege auch mal ein Race-Hardtail damit auszustatten.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Dezember 2013)

200er Scheiben finde ich für die Gabel als auch für den Rahmen zu viel.
Macht On One dazu Angaben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (16. Dezember 2013)

bei mir an der Original On One Gabel fahre ich seit 5 Monaten 200er Scheibe - am Anfang sogar mit ner Code von Avid.. hinten 180mm.. bisher lebe ich noch


----------



## svennox (16. Dezember 2013)

geschwungene Rahmenrohre sind nicht mein Ding, aber zeigen muss ich diesen Netzfund trotzdem!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2013)

Graham Cycles...




Dave's Kilo-Graham Fat Bike von GrahamCycles auf Flickr




Full Frame Shot von GrahamCycles auf Flickr

Infos: www.grahamcycles.com


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2013)

Das blaue ist der Hammer


----------



## BigJohn (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich steh ja auf USDs, daher hätte ich auch erwartet, dass die Risse am lebenden Objekt besser aussieht 
Oder da muss ein kantigeres Bike wie ein Nicolai dran.

Die Grahams sind echt gut!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2013)

Das neue Trek Farley:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2013)

Das Trek hat ja mal ne brutal kurze Kettenstrebe


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2013)

Eins hab ich noch: www.squatchbikes.com


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2013)

Mir gefällt die Farbgebung des roten Graham extrem gut. Zusammen mit der Gabel wirkt es so schön oldschool. Die Farbe könnte ich mir am Fatty gut vorstellen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Dezember 2013)

Das Trek wäre richtig hübsch, wenn nur die "Doppelbrückengabel" nicht wäre...


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das Trek wäre richtig hübsch, wenn nur die "Doppelbrückengabel" nicht wäre...



Kann man doch rausflexen


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Dezember 2013)

Die Arbeit lass ich Salsa machen! 
Einfach die Beargrease oder Bearpaw in den Rahmen...


----------



## zoomer (16. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das blaue ist der Hammer




Blau+Orange = Klassiker ....


Ausser dass ich die "Gabel" natürlich nicht mag,
wie lange sind denn die Kettenstreben


----------



## zoomer (16. Dezember 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das neue Trek Farley:




Gleich nochmal 

Gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut - in dem eisigen Blau 
(Bis auf die Strebe in der Gabel natürlich)


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ausser dass ich die "Gabel" natürlich nicht mag,
> wie lange sind denn die Kettenstreben



Passt aber wieder zur Gabel, Forststraßendickschiff halt.  
Trotzdem Bildhübsch


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. Dezember 2013)

Das Euch die "Doppelbrücke" an dem Trek so stört. 
Mich stören diese ganzen Straitforks als solches. Scheiß Dämpfung aber billig herzustellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> Mich stören diese ganzen Straightforks als solches. Scheiß Dämpfung aber billig herzustellen



Dämpfung ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Graham Cycles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen ist echt hübsch. Farbe wie auch Form. 
Die Gabel ist nicht so mein Ding.



jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das neue Trek Farley:



Ebenfalls eine schöne Farbe.


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dämpfung ?



...im Sinnzusammenhang ist's wohl klar was gemeint ist. Wenn nicht, auch gut.


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2013)

Bodenprobe schrieb:


> ...im Sinnzusammenhang ist's wohl klar was gemeint ist. Wenn nicht, auch gut.



Sei mir net bös, ich kapiers net.


----------



## Bodenprobe (16. Dezember 2013)

Eine "klassisch" gebogene Starrgabel federt Stöße besser weg als eine gerade Gabel. Ist aber leider teurer herzustellen und gibts dementsprechend kaum noch/nicht mehr. 
Dass ich das Wort "Dämpfung" umgangssprachlich verwendet habe, dachte ich, geht im Sinnzusammenhang auf.


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2013)

Würdest du dir ernsthaft zutraun das im "Blindtest" zu erkennen, wenn du verschiedene StarrGabeln nacheinander fährst und danach sagen sollst welche die Straight war ?


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. Dezember 2013)

Würdest Du ernsthaft grundgehende Konstruktionsprinzipien und deren Ergebnisse in Frage stellen?  

Den Doppelblindtest habe ich im Keller stehen.

Aber es gibt sicher schlechte gebogene und gute staights, wo das Ergebnis anders lauten könnte. Insofern ist Deine Frage letztlich etwas rhetorisch.


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2013)

Nee, war völlig ernst gemeint 

Hab zwar keine große Auswahl an verschiedenen Starrgabeln die ich vergleichen kann, was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Wenn mich das Dicke mal ärgert und ich denke dass die Kiste ja heute mal wieder völlig bockig ist, dann lag es bisher immer an mir und meiner fehlenden Lockerheit, damit kann man nämlich gefühlt 10x mehr Performance rausholen als mit ner "besseren" Starrgabel.

Alles reine Theorie natürlich, aber so falsch lieg ich damit sicher nicht....


----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2013)

Die einzigen Gabeln bei denen der Flex eine spürbare Federwirkung hat, sind filigrane Trussforks aus Stahl oder Titan. Bei Alu ist der Effekt eh minimal und mit dicken Reifen kaum zu spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (17. Dezember 2013)

bei entsprechender materialstärke können gebogene gabeln freilich einen komfortgewinn bringen. ich würde mal vermuten, dass genau deswegen irgendwann überhaupt damit angefangen wurde, gabeln vorzubiegen.
am fatbike isses wohl eher völlig schnuppe.


----------



## ONE78 (17. Dezember 2013)

ich glaube auch wegen komfort, aber sicher auch weil man eine vorbiegung für einen besseren nachlauf braucht. aber die zeiten von flexenden gabeln sollten mit einzug der scheibenbremsen auch vorbei sein, denn das verträgt sich nicht so gut.


----------



## Jocki (17. Dezember 2013)

Auf dem Weg zum Südpol:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://gearjunkie.com/fat-bike-trike-recumbent-south-pole




Die Pedalvergrößerungen sind interessant.


----------



## McSlow (17. Dezember 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hast du den General Lee-Adapter für SRAM oder Shimano? Ich bin mit meinem Shimano Adapter auch sehr zufrieden und überlege auch mal ein Race-Hardtail damit auszustatten.


Der für SRAM (PC1030/1050/1070). Ist ja serienmäßig ne sram X5 verbaut ( die übrigens richtig gut funktioniert )


----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Südpol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil Schlittenhunde für Anfänger sind


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2013)

Mit dem Trike zum Südpol - das dürfte interessant werden!
Wie wird sich so ein flaches Fatbikekonstrukt schieben und hieven lassen,
wenn Spalten das Fahren verhindern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (17. Dezember 2013)

Sie fährt anscheinend auf der South Pole Traverse. Das ist eine "präparierte" Piste auf der zumindest die Spalten aufgefüllt sind und die markiert ist. Auf der fahren eigentlich Versorgungsfahrzeuge für Forschungsstationen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Info!
Dann dürfte ja "nur" noch die Kälte ein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Xtrainer (17. Dezember 2013)

So ein schöner Weihnachtsbaum.. 
Da bekomm sogar ich Lust auf das Fest..


----------



## Bodenprobe (17. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die einzigen Gabeln bei denen der Flex eine spürbare Federwirkung hat, sind filigrane Trussforks aus Stahl oder Titan. Bei Alu ist der Effekt eh minimal und mit dicken Reifen kaum zu spüren.



Es geht nur um den Flex, der nimmt die Spitzen, und das tut er grundsätzlich spürbar besser bei gebogenen Gabeln, laufen harmonischer. Bei Stahl oder Titan ist der Effekt größer, bei Alu kleiner, spürbar allemal (Schrott ausgeschlossen), dicke Reifen mindern ihn ebenfalls. 

Das Thema hatte ich Anfang der Neunziger, als diese geraden Dinger aufkamen hinreichend, wie viele Andere ebenfalls.
Zu der Zeit als ich noch voll hart unterwegs war, wäre mir son Ding nicht ans Rad gekommen, wie Vielen anderen ebenfalls nicht. Ich hatte mal ein schönes Alu Mammut mit Staightfork, ätzend bockig, mit ner gebogenen Alu-Gabel ging's. Reifen: 2,3er Ritchy Z-Max.


----------



## Zweirads (18. Dezember 2013)

Ebenfalls spürbare Federwirkung, allerdings mit Flexminimierung:


----------



## Bodenprobe (18. Dezember 2013)

Jupp, Federgabeln federn halt richtg. Gefederte Hinterbauten auch.


----------



## McSlow (18. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> 200er Scheiben finde ich für die Gabel als auch für den Rahmen zu viel.
> Macht On One dazu Angaben?



Der Rest der Bremse sorgt dafür das ich mir da nicht zu viel Sorgen mache. Mit den 200er Scheiben ist die bremswirkung recht gut aber far far away von der von der xt bremse am Enduro ( die sogar die selben Tektro Scheiben hat)


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


> Ebenfalls spürbare Federwirkung, allerdings mit Flexminimierung:



Ob da auch ein Nate auf Rolling Darryl durchpasst?


----------



## Zweirads (18. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ob da auch ein Nate auf Rolling Darryl durchpasst?


Maulweite der Gabel sind mit der Brücke-Kronenkombination 124mm, Nate auf RD sollte also von der Breite gut durchgehen. Der Nate hat auf den 48er Felgen noch gut Luft nach oben, aber ich denke wir werden das ganze schlammhalber noch ein bisschen höher setzen.


----------



## yo_eddy (18. Dezember 2013)

Zweirads schrieb:


> aber ich denke wir werden das ganze schlammhalber noch ein bisschen höher setzen.



Macht die Brücke doch oben einfach rund statt eckig. Sieht besser aus und gibt dem Reifen mehr Luft nach oben.

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirads (18. Dezember 2013)

yo_eddy schrieb:


> Macht die Brücke doch oben einfach rund statt eckig. Sieht besser aus und gibt dem Reifen mehr Luft nach oben.
> 
> Grüße,
> Axel


Das wird Final eh anders aussehen, Brücke wie Krone. Die Form der Brücke ist der der Krone angeglichen. Runde Brücke und eckige Krone gäbe in dem Fall eine Kollision beim bottom out.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2013)

Sehr geil, das is echte Pionierarbeit! 
Ich glaub ich bin da einer optischen Täuschung aufgesessen. Der Vee8 ist auf die Trial-Felgen zwar nich so breit, aber auf dem Bild wirkt winzig. Ich schätze das liegt daran, dass die Gabel riesig ist


----------



## Zweirads (18. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sehr geil, das is echte Pionierarbeit!
> Ich glaub ich bin da einer optischen Täuschung aufgesessen. Der Vee8 ist auf die Trial-Felgen zwar nich so breit, aber auf dem Bild wirkt winzig. Ich schätze das liegt daran, dass die Gabel riesig ist



Danke, irgendjemand muss ja mal starten.
Optische Täuschung kann gut sein: Ich bin 198cm nicht unbedingt schmächtig und die Hände sind passend mitgewachsen. So ungefähr wie bei dem hier   Dazu kommt, dass die Gabel echt nicht klein ausfällt...


----------



## corra (18. Dezember 2013)

gibs die gabel irgendwo ganz zusehen ? ich überlege grad ob ich meine shiver dc im fatty fahren möchte


----------



## Zweirads (18. Dezember 2013)

corra schrieb:


> gibs die gabel irgendwo ganz zusehen ? ich überlege grad ob ich meine shiver dc im fatty fahren möchte



Sandman Facebook Seite:
https://www.facebook.com/SANDMANbikes?fref=ts


----------



## corra (18. Dezember 2013)

na das GEFÄLLT MIR doch


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2013)

Es geht los. Die "China-Kohle" will den amerikanischen Markt erobern:




Info`s: http://www.lamerecycles.com/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Dezember 2013)

Wenn der Preis stimmt...   
Die Optik gefällt auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## zoomer (18. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis stimmt...



Na der steht hier.


Hab mich als erstes über die langen Oberrohre gefreut 
Aber warum sind die Kettenstreben gleich mal 12 mm länger als beim Fatty
und der Steuerwinkel steile 70,5° ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (18. Dezember 2013)

laut Fratzenbook fatbikes.com 1400 Dollar Einführungspreis


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2013)

Das is ja nur ein reseller, 1800$ sind ja kaum billiger als ein 907 whiteout. Interessant wird die Sache erst, wenns die großen Onlinehändler direkt an der Quelle in China verkaufen.



zoomer schrieb:


> Aber warum sind die Kettenstreben gleich mal 12 mm länger als beim Fatty
> und der Steuerwinkel steile 70,5° ?


Ich vermute mal, dass da weniger Custom-Mould drin ist, als man uns da weiß machen will. Wohl eher ein gestrecktes und verbreitertes 29er.


----------



## criscross (18. Dezember 2013)

gibts denn von Carbonal " Alibaba " noch keine Fatty Rahmen ?,
die haben doch ua. auch so billige 29er Carbon MTB Rahmen im Programm


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Dezember 2013)

An Alibaba dachte ich auch gleich, als ich den Link von lamerecycles gesehen habe. Hab aber noch nichts Richtiges in der Richtung gefunden. Vielleicht muss man da mal ausführlicher suchen...


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2013)

In der Richtung gibt es bis jetzt noch nichts, das kommt gerade erst ins rollen. Auch Carbon-Felgen wird es in Zukunft direkt aus China geben. Bislang beschränkt sich die Sache aber noch auf Titan-Rahmen von xacd (zB ein echts Fatbike auf Basis des Jones Space Frame).


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Dezember 2013)

"lamerecycles" kann man auch als "lame recycles" interpretieren  Ist das ein Omen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2013)

Mein neues Mädel IST fertig


----------



## corra (19. Dezember 2013)

ich finde das mit doppelbrücke eigntlich ganz geil


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2013)

Also mir gefällts gerade wegen der Gabel nicht. Aber jeder hat sein eigenes Geschmäcker...
Darf ich jetzt den neuen Button drücken????


----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das neue Trek Farley:


..schönes fatyTrek in Eisblau! ..UND mir gefällt sogar die Gabel ! 


das obrige fatyTrek ist sicherlich besser, aber hier ist zumindest auch die Gabel ganz gut zu sehen!


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2013)

Für die Jungs die mit mir ohne Federgabel fahren möchten habe ich ja noch das hier


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2013)

Oder ich bin mit dem unterwegs


----------



## Bumble (19. Dezember 2013)

MTsports schrieb:


> Für die Jungs die mit mir ohne Federgabel fahren möchten habe ich ja noch das hier



Schau mal am Sattel, da hats sich irgendwas festgebissen


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schau mal am Sattel, da hats sich irgendwas festgebissen




 Das Frettchen darf immer mit


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2013)

svennox schrieb:


> ..schönes fatyTrek in Eisblau! ..UND mir gefällt sogar die Gabel !
> das obrige fatyTrek ist sicherlich besser, aber hier ist zumindest auch die Gabel ganz gut zu sehen!


 Die Gabel gefällt mir auch. Gäbs die einzeln zu kaufen und wäre nicht bei 4" Schluss, würd ich die mir glatt kaufen und weiß pulvern lassen, so daß sie ins OnOne passt.


----------



## svennox (20. Dezember 2013)

moots ti. faty!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck9500 (20. Dezember 2013)

Fettes Moots


----------



## stuhli (20. Dezember 2013)

Cool das Moots


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2013)

Gefäält mir gar nicht. Wozu die gigantische Gabel und die breiten Felgen, wenn eh nur 4" reingehen? Auch sonst kein Highlight für mich (ganz abgesehen vom Presi).


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2013)

Iss halt optisch auf superfat gepimpt, trotzdem interessant wie fett son popliger Endo auf ner 100er Felge rüberkommt.


----------



## Joki (21. Dezember 2013)

Wieso ist beim moots denn vorne eine kassette montiert. Wahrscheinlich ist der Preis utopisch,  aber es gefällt mir schon. Mit dem  camouflage bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber der rest ist lecker.  Mfg joki


----------



## svennox (21. Dezember 2013)

..das mit der vorderen montierten Kassette (beim ti.moots) sieht wirkl. sehr komisch aus und gefällt mir auch nicht,
allerdings ist es so möglich den LRS von vorne nach hinten bzw. von hinten nach vorne zu tauschen,
auch wenn es kein grossen Sinn macht.


----------



## corra (21. Dezember 2013)

schaut scön oldschool aus kleine rote


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Dezember 2013)

Joki schrieb:


> Wieso ist beim moots denn vorne eine kassette montiert.



Wie steht es so schön auf dem Schildchen drauf: "Redundant Wheels for Backup." Ob das Sinn macht? Sicher für die, die wochenlang in den abgelegensten Orten der Welt unterwegs sind. Aber für Otto-Normal-Fatbiker sicher nicht wirklich.


----------



## aemkei77 (21. Dezember 2013)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wie steht es so schön auf dem Schildchen drauf: "Redundant Wheels for Backup." Ob das Sinn macht? Sicher für die, die wochenlang in den abgelegensten Orten der Welt unterwegs sind. Aber für Otto-Normal-Fatbiker sicher nicht wirklich.


Backup für was? Dass der Freilauf kaputtgeht? 
Bei Nabenschaltung würd ichs verstehen, ein Singlespeed als Backup wenn das Getriebe kaputt geht. Aber bei Kettenschaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (21. Dezember 2013)

Naja, bei Moots scheint eh etwas viel Polarisierung im Vordergrund gestanden zu haben. Die Reifen sind eh Quatsch auf der Kiste und die Lackierung ist etwas viel des guten. Da reiht sich die zweite Kassette doch gut ein 
Bei SSP ist es tatsächlich sehr sinnvoll, einfach tauschen zu können, wenn das Ausfallende genug Platz her gibt. Aber so....
Wenn so viel Titan schon nicht mehr reicht, um Beachtung zu bekommen.


----------



## yo_eddy (21. Dezember 2013)

Ihr seht das alle falsch! Das ist die Vorbereitung für den "All-Wheel-Drive"...


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2013)

Das Moots stinkt gegen das Skinwall-Surly aber mal sowas von ab. Eigentlich stinkt es generell ab, das müssten die doch eigentlich besser und vor allem schöner hinkriegen...

Tapatalk said so.


----------



## Rocky10 (22. Dezember 2013)

Mein Dickschiff in freier Wildbahn....Marg Lite mit Nate Tubless funktioniert prächtig. Den breiten Salsa Lenker und den kurzen Spezi. Vorbau würde ich wieder so machen. Vorne 22/36 hinten 11/36 ist ideal.....kurz alles Tip Top


----------



## 1817 (22. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> abrunden könntest du den Auftritt hiermit:


 
hast Du im  Mai 2014 Zeit, habe ein Frühjahres Event.Du bist schon mal eingeladen ?! Bitte PN an mich!


----------



## 1817 (22. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Trek hat ja mal ne brutal kurze Kettenstrebe


für was genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2013)

Warst du schon wieder aufm Weihnachtsmarkt Glühwein ballern ? 

Schreibst so wirres Zeug


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
habe nach langem mitlesen seit mitte Dezember auch ein Fatbike aufgebaut.Begutachtet selbst und sagt mir eure meinung.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Dezember 2013)

1817 schrieb:


> für was genau?


Wird im allgemeinen mit Wendigkeit verbunden, aber es sind auch nur 5mm weniger als bei den meisten Mitbewerbern


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2013)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 264686


BFL auf Clownshoe schaut gewaltig aus, kannst du mir da mal möglichst genau die Gesamtbreite des Reifens messen ? Achja, und bitte auch noch die Breite vom BFL auf Rolling Darryl. Danke schonmal


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

Schön racelastig ; trotz SSP!


----------



## criscross (22. Dezember 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schön racelastig ; trotz SSP!



trotz Rohloff ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Dezember 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> trotz Rohloff ?


Ups! Handydisplay ist schuld!


----------



## a.nienie (23. Dezember 2013)

die rahmengröße ist nicht so formschön wie das M aber schöner aufbau und geil mit der elox rohloff


----------



## Optimizer (23. Dezember 2013)

Das erste Fatbike im Saarland? Gruß aus de Palz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (23. Dezember 2013)

noch immer kein Schnee in Sicht!
jedem das seine, aber meins  !
und mara passt auf!


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich messe morgen mal die Reifen nach kein Problem.

Ich kann mir leider nicht den Rahmen kaufen der optisch am schönsten aussieht sondern nur den auf dem ich auch gut fahren kann, dies hängt leider zum großen Teil mit der Körpergröße zusammen und die ist bei mir nicht gerade mit 1,80m gesegnet!Großer Vorteil: Bei meinen Rahmengrößen sehen die Reifen noch dicker aus

Ich bin vieleicht der erste mit dem Fatbike aber auf jeden fall der erste Saarländer mit Fatbike das im Forum gepostet ist.

gruß


----------



## cännondäler__ (23. Dezember 2013)

@Da Anhänger:
Hat die Rohloff von der Breite her gepasst oder ging das nur mit Adapter? Und wie kam die Rohloff zu dem tollen blau? Übrigens: Schöner Aufbau!
cännondäler


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. Dezember 2013)

Offizell passt die Nabe nicht in den Rahmen die Alternator die man für Rohloffnaben kaufen kann sind auch nicht für den Rahmen.Der Rahmen ist für 170mm Naben ausgelegt.Habe nen Sehr guten Radladen bei dem baut man noch individuelle Räder!


----------



## corra (24. Dezember 2013)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Offizell passt die Nabe nicht in den Rahmen die Alternator die man für Rohloffnaben kaufen kann sind auch nicht für den Rahmen.Der Rahmen ist für 170mm Naben ausgelegt.Habe nen Sehr guten Radladen bei dem baut man noch individuelle Räder!



nu raus mit der sprache wie adaptiert ihr haltbar eine 135mm nabe in nen 170er hinterbau ???


----------



## schrabinski (24. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> BFL auf Clownshoe schaut gewaltig aus, kannst du mir da mal möglichst genau die Gesamtbreite des Reifens messen ? Achja, und bitte auch noch die Breite vom BFL auf Rolling Darryl. Danke schonmal



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war der BFL bei mir auf der Clownshoe so 112mm, auf der RollingDarryl 106mm.


----------



## Bumble (25. Dezember 2013)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war der BFL bei mir auf der Clownshoe so 112mm, auf der RollingDarryl 106mm.


Vielen Dank 
Vielleicht kann ja @Da Anhänger auch nochmal nachmessen , ich benötige möglichst exakte Werte, das Teil soll ja ins Pugsley


----------



## Da Anhänger (25. Dezember 2013)

Moin, bei mir hat der HR. 112,96mm und VR. 104,48mm da ja kein reifen wohl genau gleich aus der presse kommt geh vom höchsten Wert aus.
Auf den einen Millimeter mehr oder weniger der bestimmt durch die Fertigung des Reifens entsteht wird es doch auch im Surly nicht ankommen.Ich selbst hab im Mukluk links und rechts noch über nen halben cm Platz.

Gruß


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Dezember 2013)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Moin, bei mir hat der HR. 112,96mm und VR. 104,48mm da ja kein reifen wohl genau gleich aus der presse kommt geh vom höchsten Wert aus.
> Auf den einen Millimeter mehr oder weniger der bestimmt durch die Fertigung des Reifens entsteht wird es doch auch im Surly nicht ankommen.Ich selbst hab im Mukluk links und rechts noch über nen halben cm Platz.
> 
> Gruß



Na das sind doch mal präzise Werte LOL
ist das vorne eine Rolling Darryl Felge und hinten eine Clown Shoe Felge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (25. Dezember 2013)

Bilder von heute. 
Weit ist der weg dorthin, wo man ein FAT-Bike Artgerecht halten kann 





der Schneeberg(NÖ) war mir dann doch zu weit! Ist die letzte Bergkette


----------



## Da Anhänger (25. Dezember 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Na das sind doch mal präzise Werte LOL
> ist das vorne eine Rolling Darryl Felge und hinten eine Clown Shoe Felge?




richtig.Vorne gefiel mir persönlich die 100mm felge nicht ganz so gut.


----------



## schrabinski (25. Dezember 2013)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vielen Dank
> Vielleicht kann ja @Da Anhänger auch nochmal nachmessen , ich benötige möglichst exakte Werte, das Teil soll ja ins Pugsley



Ich hatte den BFL auf Rolling Darryl in ner 100er Pugsley gabel und das ging mit Seitenschlag und normalem Luftdruck, bei nem Bar wurde es schon eng 




BFL in Pugsleygabel von Schrabinski auf Flickr


----------



## Bumble (25. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Messwerte 

Es geht um den Pugsley Hinterbau, der ja für extrafett nicht gemacht ist und von mir gewaltsam verbreitert wurde  da gehts echt um jeden Millimeter


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Dezember 2013)

Du musst ja noch ein paar Millimeter für Schlamm einplanen, es sei denn, Du fährst immer nur in der Pfalz


----------



## Bumble (26. Dezember 2013)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Du musst ja noch ein paar Millimeter für Schlamm einplanen, es sei denn, Du fährst immer nur in der Pfalz



Ach was, das geht schon, das ist dann der eingebaute Schmutzabstreifer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (27. Dezember 2013)

weiß jetzt nich ,ob das etwas andere fatty hier schon mal gepostet wurde


----------



## zoomer (27. Dezember 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> weiß jetzt nich ,ob das etwas andere fatty hier schon mal gepostet wurde



Teilweise ...

Hab auch neulich mal ein Aufbauzeitraffer ihres Dreirades als Video gesehen.
Soweit ich gelesen habe fährt sie mit zwei Männern um die Wette, welche aber
nur "normale" Räder fahren.
Von mir aus jedenfalls viel Glück.


----------



## Xtrainer (28. Dezember 2013)

http://road.cc/content/news/104976-britains-maria-leijerstram-becomes-first-person-cycle-south-pole


----------



## Rocky10 (28. Dezember 2013)

2es Foto nur so, weil`s so bescheuert aussieht, habe mich beinahe kaputtgelacht


----------



## wartool (28. Dezember 2013)

ich möchte auch Schnee haben daaaarf iiiich? Biiiiitööööhhhh!


----------



## randalf (28. Dezember 2013)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Offizell passt die Nabe nicht in den Rahmen die Alternator die man für Rohloffnaben kaufen kann sind auch nicht für den Rahmen.Der Rahmen ist für 170mm Naben ausgelegt.Habe nen Sehr guten Radladen bei dem baut man noch individuelle Räder!


Ich würde auch gern wissen wie das gemacht ist. Auf deinem Bild kann man sehen, dass in der CS-Felge beide Speichenlochreihen zum einspeichen belegt sind. Das kann man eigentlich nur bei  einer Symetrischen Einspeichung so machen. Wenn das Rad aber symetrisch eingespeicht wäre, dann müsste bei einer Reifenbreite von 112mm die Kette am Reifen schleifen (bei 54 mm Kettenlinie des Rohloffritzels). Kannst du nicht ein paar Bilder von der technischen Lösung reinstellen?


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. Dezember 2013)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder dazu..eins is unscharf aber man erkennt ja noch um was es geht..das die kette nirgends schleift sieht man auch recht deutlich..gewaltig schief laufen tut sie auch nicht..eine bessere Art eine Nabe ins Fatbike einzubauen (die offfizell auf die art nicht einbaubar sein soll) ist mir bisher nicht eingefallen.



 

 




na?


----------



## Bulldogge65 (30. Dezember 2013)

Handwerklich sehr gut gemacht! Aber kann sein, das die Kettenlinie ein wenig schief ist?

Gruß,
Dietmar


----------



## wartool (30. Dezember 2013)

Sind das nicht die ganz normalen Teile, die Surly anbietet, um 135er Naben verbauen zu können?


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2013)

wartool schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die ganz normalen Teile, die Surly anbietet, um 135er Naben verbauen zu können?


Kapier ich net 
Ins Surly passen doch nur 135mm Naben rein. Dafür brauchts auch keinerlei Spezialteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (30. Dezember 2013)

Er meinte wohl Salsa.

http://salsacycles.com/components/category/small_parts/mukluk_offset_wheel_adaptor


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. Dezember 2013)

mit dem adapter kann man ne normal nabe unsymetrisch einbauen..aber keine rohloff und schon garnicht mittig..;-)


----------



## randalf (31. Dezember 2013)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> mit dem adapter kann man ne normal nabe unsymetrisch einbauen..aber keine rohloff und schon garnicht mittig..;-)


Genau so ist das.
Sind bei dir also zwei dieser Adapter ( auf 17,5 mm abgefräßt) links und rechts verbaut? Oder ist einer dieser Adapter dann etwas schmaler als der andere?
Ansonsten muss die Kette etwas schräg laufen. Ich hatte mal mit einem ähnlichen Gedanken gespielt, da ich mir gern ein Fatbike bzw. 29'er  mit Rohloff aufbauen wollte bei welchem ich die Räder schnell wechseln könnte. Mittlerweile hab ich zwar ein Pugsley. Den Gedanken eins mit schnellwechselbarem Radsatz zu haben, hab ich aber immer noch nicht ganz verworfen.


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Dezember 2013)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> na?



ich mag zwar clevere bastellösungen, aber sträube mich gegen schiefe kettenlinien. wenns funktioniert, gut. mir wärs aber nüscht.


----------



## exto (4. Januar 2014)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> ...sagt mir eure Meinung!



Drecksgeil!!!

Simple as that !


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Januar 2014)

Hach ja...







Quelle: http://www.flickr.com/photos/photobyaaron/


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2014)

Viele, viele neue Komponenten....
Sarmabikes aus Sibirien bringen jetzt ne Carbonfelge und ne Carbongabel:









Und Turnagain Components mit ner Rolling Darryl Alternative:


----------



## Berliner89 (6. Januar 2014)

Auf die Carbon felgen bin ich gespannt! On One bastelt gerade ein Carbon Fat Bike Rahmen so wie es aussieht bis 4,8er reifen...
Gruß aus Berlin

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stubenhocker (6. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Viele, viele neue Komponenten....
> Sarmabikes aus Sibirien bringen jetzt ne Carbonfelge :


 
voraussichtlich 430$!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (6. Januar 2014)

das das immer so hölle teuer sein muss


----------



## stuhli (6. Januar 2014)

@Optimizer ..... Die Gabel schaut gut aus. Aber ich trau irgendwie nem Carbonschaft nicht.

@Berliner89 ..... wundert mich nicht, wo sich das Fatty verkauft wie geschnitten Brot


----------



## 1817 (6. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> @Optimizer ..... Die Gabel schaut gut aus. Aber ich trau irgendwie nem Carbonschaft nicht.
> 
> 
> @Berliner89 ..... wundert mich nicht, wo sich das Fatty verkauft wie geschnitten Brot


wo?

Schaft: andere aber auch!


----------



## Berliner89 (6. Januar 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> wo?
> 
> Schaft: andere aber auch!


Falls du den Rahmen meinst :

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/01/31/on-one-carbon-fatbike-collaboration-with-sarto-bikes/

Gruß


----------



## 1817 (6. Januar 2014)

"wundert mich nicht, wo sich das Fatty verkauft wie geschnitten Brot"
wo? war die Frage!

"Die Gabel schaut gut aus. Aber ich trau irgendwie nem Carbonschaft nicht"
andere reißen auch! Atwort


----------



## a.nienie (7. Januar 2014)

Cosmic zb hat weder surly noch salsa fatbikes aktuell ...
Kann aber auch sein, dass der deutschland vertrieb nicht vernünftig beliefert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (7. Januar 2014)

der vorteil zu karbon ist aber das es nicht "ABbricht " alu knallt einmal und ist weg carbon bricht bleibt aber an ort und stelle 

denke das die fertigungstechnisch mitlerweile soweit sind das es hällt , ich hab nen easton carbon lenker auf meinem dh bike und ich schiel immer mit einem auge drauf, nachdem ich den spank spike 777 nach 2 stunden vernichtet hatte! aber er hällt  flext etwas mehr , aber macht keine zicken


----------



## schrabinski (7. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> nachdem ich den spank spike 777 nach 2 stunden vernichtet hatte!



Zwar Offtopic, aber krass! Ich hab keine Probleme mit dem Ding. Tausch den zwar sicherheitshalber jede Saison am schussrad, aber das würde ich wohl mit jedem Lenker machen.
Wie haste den denn zerstört?


----------



## corra (8. Januar 2014)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Zwar Offtopic, aber krass! Ich hab keine Probleme mit dem Ding. Tausch den zwar sicherheitshalber jede Saison am schussrad, aber das würde ich wohl mit jedem Lenker machen.
> Wie haste den denn zerstört?



in braunlage nach nem drop in eine ausgewaschennen landung eingeschlagen aus ca 120 höhe da war die linke seite ab ! wurde aber von spank ohne anstand getauscht der havoc hat schon ganz anderre sachen erlebt und hällt ohne probleme


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Januar 2014)

Wie der Name schon sagt...Salsa Beargrease Carbon ~10,5kg.


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Januar 2014)

Noch ein größeres Bild, sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## corra (9. Januar 2014)

mit dem nicolai das schönste fattbike am markt


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Januar 2014)




----------



## cubation (9. Januar 2014)

So einen Gepäckträger hätte ich auch gebraucht, als ich letztens 10 km durch Hamburg auf dem Lenker sitzen musste. Weil der dritte im Bunde sein Sightseeing_-_Radel kaputt bekommen hatte. 

Wo liegt das Gewicht? Wie fährt es sich so?  


Thomas


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Januar 2014)

Nicht langstreckentauglich, aber für kurze Strecken gehts schonmal!


----------



## corra (10. Januar 2014)

hällt würde ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (10. Januar 2014)

Noch ein Eigenbau:


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Der Lenkwinkel in Kombination mit der Maverick, ich stell mir die grade eingefedert vor 
Viel Platz zum Unterrohr ist da nicht mehr.


----------



## criscross (10. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Noch ein Eigenbau:


 
hier gibts den Umbau zu sehen, im Schweizer Forum
http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=4101&start=280


----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2014)

Warum der @singlestoph uns hier wohl meidet? Ob er die entspannte Atmosphäre nicht abkann?  Die Mav sieht wirklich recht knapp aus.


----------



## schrabinski (10. Januar 2014)

Warum war das eigentlich noch nicht hier?





Eine sehr hübsche Bastelei wie ich meine, wobei Bastelei schon beinahe abwertend klingt in dem Zusammenhang


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Januar 2014)

Schaut sich schön an, binn mal gespannt wie es hier mit weiter geht.....


----------



## singlestoph (11. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Warum der @singlestoph uns hier wohl meidet? Ob er die entspannte Atmosphäre nicht abkann?  Die Mav sieht wirklich recht knapp aus.



ich bin momentan ein wenig im Schuss, hab gedacht ich mach dann mal nen Fred auf ... die Bilder sind ja momentan nur von Facebook verlinkt .... sobald ich zeit hab und die Bilder bearbeitet und bei Flickr hochgeladen sind.

Steuerwinkel ist irgendwas um die 72,6° oder so (ich muss noch ausprobieren wie das wirkt aber ich denke  das ist garnicht was schlechtes bei dem dicken und schweren Vorderrad) , muss dann nochmal richtig nachmessen ....
Die Gabel hat mit dem 29" federweg-reduktions-umbau-kit nur noch maximal 80mm Federweg (63mm gemessen), da berührt nix, da müste es mehr als 100mm federn bis da was streift.

das Bild ist auch etwas seltsam verzogen ...

hab gestern noch etwas optimiert (Saint Bremse, Kettenspanner weg, schönerer Sattel und kürzerer Vorbau)

morgen schaff ichs leider wieder nicht eine probefahrt zu machen da ich morgens um 7:00 zur Cross-Schweizermeisterschaft muss ....


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2014)

schrabinski schrieb:


>



Hab grad was hübsches entdeckt falls du noch den passenden Rucksack für deine Porno-Kiste suchst:




Man könnte glatt meinen die hätten den extra für dich designed


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (17. Januar 2014)

war das schon:





auch mit rohloff und gates


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Noch ein Eigenbau:


Das nenne ich mal Bikebau,alles andere ist doch nur zusammenstecken!


----------



## dorfmann (17. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> war das schon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein richtig schickes Bike 
Aber auch ein richtig stolzer Preis !


----------



## 1817 (17. Januar 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ein richtig schickes Bike
> Aber auch ein richtig stolzer Preis !


nicht schlecht, aber meins ist mir lieber


----------



## Da Anhänger (17. Januar 2014)

Is die rohloff da symmetrisch eingesetzt?auf dem smartphone sieht es so aus dass es nur auf det bremsseite adaptiert ist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Januar 2014)

Die Rohloff ist mit Offset eingespeicht.  Zoom nochmal ran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (18. Januar 2014)

44Bikes


----------



## Bumble (18. Januar 2014)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> 44Bikes



Total sexy mit diesen spargeldünnen Ketten- und Sitzstreben 

Innenverlegte Züge, hui. 
Aber der Bogen im Sitzrohr verhindert leider das komplette Absenken des Sattels --> Einsatzbereich eingeschränkt.
Hinterbau scheint auch nicht Voll-Fettstufen-tauglich zu sein, Lou auf ner Clownshoe würde den Rahmen wohl sprengen


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Aber der Bogen im Sitzrohr verhindert leider das komplette Absenken des Sattels --> Einsatzbereich eingeschränkt.
> Hinterbau scheint auch nicht Voll-Fettstufen-tauglich zu sein, Lou auf ner Clownshoe würde den Rahmen wohl sprengen


 
??? Wasn das fürn Gemecker?! Hast Du mal auf den Link geklickt? Das ist ein Customisör, der Rahmen also nur ein Vorschlag oder Kundenmodell. Sind wir denn schon soweit, dass ein Fatbike ALLES können muss?


----------



## Bumble (18. Januar 2014)

Ruhig Brauner, ruhig 

Geh nochmal ne Runde pennen, scheinst noch nicht ausgeschlafen zu sein. 

Ich setzt mich dann jetzt aufs Rad, das entspannt enorm.


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Geh nochmal ne Runde pennen, scheinst noch nicht ausgeschlafen zu sein.


 
Bin um 5 Uhr ausgeschlafen und ganz entspannt zur Arbeit geradelt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Januar 2014)

Witzigerweise stört mich nicht einmal der Übergang von der Gabelkrone zum Steuerrohr!


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Januar 2014)

Wahnsinnig sexy:









Und da sich die Ausfallenden noch nach hinten verschieben lassen, dürfte ein Clownshoe passen.


----------



## criscross (18. Januar 2014)

noch eins von 44


----------



## Ragnarim (18. Januar 2014)

Freitag war es endlich in der Post... Surley PugOps


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Januar 2014)

Schönes Bild, aber dein Bike heißt SURLY, immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2014)

Chinesisches Carbon Fatbike....soll demnächst erhältlich sein:


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2014)

Grundsätzlich erstmal geil. Alleridngs werd ich aus den Angaben nicht wirklichlich schlau. Vorne ne Steckachse schränkt in jedem Fall bei der Wahl der Naben ein (oder lassen sich auch die Hope Fatsnos ohne weiteres Umbauen?). Aber was soll den ein 190er Hinterbau *mit* zusätzlichen Offset???


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber was soll den ein 190er Hinterbau *mit* zusätzlichen Offset???



Na da wird mit allen Tricks gearbeitet um die "ultrabreiten" 4,7er Snowshoe Schlappen unterzubringen


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2014)

das könnte aber trotzdem eng werden, die Kette ist ja klein/klein geschaltet....


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> das könnte aber trotzdem eng werden, die Kette ist ja klein/klein geschaltet....


Das liegt daran, dass keine passende Kurbel verbaut ist. Für einen 190er Hinterbau braucht es eigentlich eine Moonlander-Kurbel. Wenn hier noch ein Offset hinzukommt, ist der Unterschied noch extremer.
Der Hinterbau ist jedenfalls ziemlich breit, obwohl es auf anderen Bildern unten recht eng aussieht.




http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/841/533/982/982533841_754.jpg


----------



## corra (20. Januar 2014)

eigentlich ganz sexy der kasten


----------



## mtbbee (20. Januar 2014)

innen verlegte Kabel mag ich so gar nicht mehr ... habe ich bei meinem Fully und habe mächtig unterwegs geflucht als mir der Schaltzug gerissen ist. Ebenso klapperte die Bremsleitung, welche auf die Länge hin ein gutes Gewicht hat. Bei meinem S Rahmen gings ja noch, aber beim L doch recht nervig. Bremsleitung ist jetzt nach außen dank Jagwire Halter ...


----------



## ziploader (20. Januar 2014)

Ich finde das CFK-Teil sexy. 
btw.  Ich habe an meinem Transalpes auch kein Problem. Außerdem laufen neu mir die Züge durchgehend. Und bei einem defekt kann man sie zumindest temporär aussen verlegen, wenn es schnell gehen soll. 

cu
Marcus

Gesendet aus dem Internet!  ;-)


----------



## Vighor (20. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich erstmal geil. Alleridngs werd ich aus den Angaben nicht wirklichlich schlau. Vorne ne Steckachse schränkt in jedem Fall bei der Wahl der Naben ein (oder lassen sich auch die Hope Fatsnos ohne weiteres Umbauen?).


Die Fatsno VorderNabe lässt sich mit dem Umbaukit der normalen Hope pro2 Nabe auf Steckachse umbauen (Sind nur die Endkappen)
Ist mir jedenfalls von meinem LBS so bestätigt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> eigentlich ganz sexy der kasten


+1

Wenn der Preis noch stimmt....


----------



## Berliner89 (20. Januar 2014)

Wäre eine geile Alternative zum beargrease aber leider 190mm damit fällt die tune Nabe weg  wenn Carbon und fat dann leicht u11Kg mit Carbon Lefty wäre was   @cosmic Sports zaubert bitte beargrease Rahmen in eure Lager!!!

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Januar 2014)

Schickes Teil!!!   Hier dann der Bericht auf fat-bike.com: Klick!


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2014)

hat zwar mit den innenverlegten zügen und dem marketing-geschreibsel von wegen "lightest" und "race" für mich persönlich absolut gar nichts mit meinem verständnis eines fatbikes zu tun, aber wenn ich es anschaue fange ich trotzdem an zu sabbern. einfach nur schön


----------



## Bumble (21. Januar 2014)

Also ich fände das ja schon verlockend noch zusätzlich so ein 12kg Fatbike für ne flotte Fitnessrunde zu besitzen. 

Sozusagen als Dritt-Fatbike, direkt nach dem Federgabel-Zweit-Fatbike


----------



## wartool (21. Januar 2014)

ich ahbe mir mal die Preise schicken lassen von Alibaba..
die Felgen bieten sie in 65mm, 80mm und 100mm VOLLCARBON an....
Wenn wir ein paar Interessenten zusammenbekommen würde ich mich mal schlau machen, wie das mit dem Zoll hinhauen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. Januar 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> ich ahbe mir mal die Preise schicken lassen von Alibaba..
> die Felgen bieten sie in 65mm, 80mm und 100mm VOLLCARBON an....
> Wenn wir ein paar Interessenten zusammenbekommen würde ich mich mal schlau machen, wie das mit dem Zoll hinhauen könnte...


 
Ich verfolge das Thema auf mtbr ja schon länger. Zu den Felgen hab ich jetzt mitbekommen, dass für die Felgen anfangs ein Preis von ~200 US$ kommuniziert wurde. Da anscheinend mittlerweile mehrere bei der Firma angefragt haben, war der letzte aktuelle Preis irgendwas knapp unter 400 US$....

Bezüglich Zoll kann ich dir auch schon was sagen, da ich das bei den Vee-Reifen schon alles mitgemacht habt.
Felgen für Fahrradreifen sind Zolltarifnummer 87479210; Zollsatz liegt bei 4,7%
Grob gesagt: (Artikelwert + Versandkosten) x 1,047
Auf die Summe nochmal 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf und du hast den Endbetrag.
Ab 700€ Gesamtwert musst du noch ne Menge Papiere nachreichen, da kenn ich mich jetzt aber leider nicht besser aus...


Ich würde ja warten, bis die 90mm-Felge von light-bicycle rauskommt. Der Preis soll wahrscheinlich um, knapp über 200$ liegen.


----------



## wartool (21. Januar 2014)

ich würde ja glaube ich nicht nur Felgen ordern *gg*
Aber danke für die Info.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2014)

Finde ich auch recht nett, auch wenn die Kurvenverachter vermutlich aufschreien


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Januar 2014)

Da der Bogen sehr weit vorn ist, habe ich hier keine Einwände!
Richtige Grazien!


----------



## Bumble (21. Januar 2014)

Schaut bissl aus als wär jemand damit gegen nen Baum gefahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2014)

Find´s hüsch. Gerade in dem Blau.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schaut bissl aus als wär jemand damit gegen nen Baum gefahren


Ich glaube das liegt am ungünstigen Aufnahmewinkel. Am Steuerrohr sinds 69°


----------



## Bumble (21. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube das liegt am ungünstigen Aufnahmewinkel. Am Steuerrohr sinds 69°


Ich meinte eher die Ober/Unterrohr-Knicke.


----------



## zoomer (21. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher die Ober/Unterrohr-Knicke.



Aber der Herr Ventana kann einfach nicht anders.
Und es gibt doch einige denen das ausserordentlich gut gefällt ....


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Finde ich auch recht nett, auch wenn die Kurvenverachter vermutlich aufschreien



*arghhhh*
*uaaaaaahhhh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (23. Januar 2014)

was is dad denn schönes?






der erste Blick!





da geht es weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/salsa-fatbikes.656089/page-12#post-11679295


----------



## 1817 (24. Januar 2014)

zum 





drei Mäderl Haus


----------



## corra (24. Januar 2014)

WOW .


----------



## Pintie (24. Januar 2014)

das salsa schaut schon sehr genial aus... bald werd ich schwach ....


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> *arghhhh*
> *uaaaaaahhhh*


Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das ein Schrei, oder ein sinnliches Stöhnen sein soll. Bei einem kernigen "Gnaaar" oder "Garrbbl" wäre das eindeutiger


----------



## speedbiker14 (25. Januar 2014)

nochmal Salsa Beargrease, schmall ist Out


----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2014)

boah.....was ne miese Bildqualität.....


----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2014)

Was ich an der Kiste echt merkwürdig finde: Hinterbau wirkt mit dem Dillinger breitentechnisch schon völlig ausgereizt, während die Gabel förmlich nach nem Lou auf Clown Show verlangt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was ich an der Kiste echt merkwürdig finde: Hinterbau wirkt mit dem Dillinger breitentechnisch schon völlig ausgereizt, während die Gabel förmlich nach nem Lou auf Clown Show verlangt.


Clown Show, is klar 
Carbon wär sowieso nix für Dich, da lässt sich der Hinterbau so schlecht mit dem Wagenheber verbreitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (25. Januar 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Clown Show, is klar


Ups 

Passt aber auch zu der Felge , is ja auch ne Show das Ding 

Du meinst das doofe Plastezeug läßt sich nicht verbreitern ?  Mistzeug


----------



## titzy (27. Januar 2014)

2 Bikes zum verlieben! 
Endlich dürfen sie sich auch mal über artgerechte Haltung freuen ...


----------



## mete (27. Januar 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> 2 Bikes zum verlieben!
> Endlich dürfen sie sich auch mal über artgerechte Haltung freuen ...



Naja, da fehlen ungefähr noch 30cm Schnee...aber sieht ja gerade ganz gut disebezüglich aus . Leider taugt der Floater bei -15° nicht wirklich, da der bei diesen Temperaturen selbst bei 0,5 bar extrem hart wird. Ich hoffe mal, die bestellten Dillingers können das wesentlich besser.

Wir sollten mal eine Tagestour zu dritt in Angriff nehmen, solange das Wetter noch so schicki ist .


----------



## titzy (27. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal eine Tagestour zu dritt in Angriff nehmen, solange das Wetter noch so schicki ist .



Recht haste, mal sehen was das nächste Wochenende bringt!
Hat mich heute richtig geärgert, nur mit dem Stadtbike auf Arbeit eiern zu müssen/dürfen.

Also meine Floaters haben gestern bei 0,6/0,65 bar (bei Zimmertemperatur gemessen) noch recht gut gewobbelt. Zumindest kam das mir so vor, ich hab aber auch noch keinen Vergleich zu anderen Reifen. Tacho hatte draußen -10° angezeigt.
Cubi und ich waren aber recht erstaunt wie viel Grip man mit den Bikes/Reifen noch auf den zugefrohrenen Seen im Tiergarten hatte. 
Lies sich echt schick fahren, sogar das obere Stück am Skihang vom Teufelsberg kam ich bei Schnee und trotz Rodlern viel besser hoch, als mit den anderen Bikes im Sommer. 

Für vorne wollte ich mir ja im März mal zum testen den Big Fat Larry bestellen und hinten soll der Knard drauf. Will mal schauen, ob es sich damit besser auf Strasse/Schotter rollt, da ich da noch was flinkes/abrolloptimiertes für die Renneinsätze suche. Bis dahin bleibts erstmal bei den Floaters.


----------



## cubation (27. Januar 2014)

Das Foto ist echt super! Hängt bei mir schon auf dem Desktop. Der Floater ist halt ein günstiger Reifen. Bei mir bleibt er aber wohl noch bis zum nächsten Winter drauf. Ich schau mir titzy´s Reifen dann mal an und werd dann sicher Spätersommer/ Herbst erst bestellen. 

Bei mir war am Skihang nach der Hälfte des letzten Stückes Schluß, ich hab halt weniger Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad... 

Und was die Schneetiefe angeht, ich durfte die 50 cm Grenze ja schon überschreiten.  Aber ich muss sagen bei den jetztigen Bedinungen kam man noch gut Vorwärts. Bei um die 50 cm gehts nicht mehr so schnelle.  

Gemeinsame Tagestour können wir gern mal machen, bisher ist nächsten Sonntag aber was anderes geplant. Wenn das umgeplant wird, gebe ich rechtzeitig bescheid und wir können mal richtung Osten raus. 


Thomas


----------



## corra (27. Januar 2014)

so das erstemal bei schnee unterwegs





einer muss ja immer den schönen unberührten schnee kaputtmachen







mein bruder war kurze zeit später mit dem Quad unterwegs und fragte mich wer da ohne fussspuren ne schubkarre geschoben hat ( aufgrund der reifenbreite )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klausklein (27. Januar 2014)

3.00x29 mit pinion und gates


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Januar 2014)

Hübsches Mitech!  Sind das gepulverte Dually?


----------



## ONE78 (27. Januar 2014)

Schönes mitech!
hat ja eigentlich alles was man braucht, aber braucht man dafür wirklich die über-/untersetzung? Damit kommt man ja bestimmt ne senkrechte wand hoch?

gibs davon noch mehr bilder und Details.


----------



## klausklein (27. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Schönes mitech!
> hat ja eigentlich alles was man braucht, aber braucht man dafür wirklich die über-/untersetzung? Damit kommt man ja bestimmt ne senkrechte wand hoch?[/quote
> 
> Mann das weiß ich nicht aber ich brauche die dringend habe zu schwache Beinchen.
> ...


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hübsches Mitech!  Sind das gepulverte Dually?


Das sieht nach grünen P35 aus


----------



## klausklein (28. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das sieht nach grünen P35 aus


 genau


----------



## titzy (28. Januar 2014)

Find ich eine sehr interessante Anbringung des Mash Guard. Bringts das wirklich mehr den so verkehrt herum zu fahren?


----------



## klausklein (28. Januar 2014)

Das darf man nicht ganz so verbissen sehen richtig bringst nur ein trockener Sommer.


----------



## Jocki (28. Januar 2014)

Wie hast Du den 3,0er in dem Hinterbau untergebracht. Wie ich mein Mi-tech hab bauen lassen, hieß es noch 2,5er sind das Maximum beim 29er


----------



## titzy (28. Januar 2014)

klausklein schrieb:


> Das darf man nicht ganz so verbissen sehen richtig bringst nur ein trockener Sommer.


Falls das auf meine Frage abziehlt, sorry falls es anders rüber kam, aber die war durchaus ernst gemeint.
Bei meinen "normal" montierten MashGuards hab ich ab 30, spätestens 35 km/h auf ner durchgehend nassen Strasse langsam wieder Sommersprossen im Gesicht. Ist zwar weit nicht so wild wie ohne den Guard, aber ich kann dann die Wassertropfen mir im hohen Bogen entgegen fliegen sehen. 
Das Ding andersrum ran zu machen, darauf kam ich noch nicht. Hast du da mal Spritzvergleiche bezüglich der Montagerichtung gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das sieht nach grünen P35 aus



Völlig korrekt! Ich hatte die Decals übersehen..


----------



## ONE78 (28. Januar 2014)

Und kannste mal die Montage der hinteren riemenscheibe genauer zeigen? Ist das nen 104er mit 9spline-adapter?


----------



## svennox (28. Januar 2014)

speedbiker14 schrieb:


> nochmal Salsa Beargrease, schmall ist Out


----------



## klausklein (28. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Und kannste mal die Montage der hinteren riemenscheibe genauer zeigen? Ist das nen 104er mit 9spline-adapter?




Ist eine Schraubritzelnabe und Shimano Kurbelstern angebaut mit LK 104


----------



## cubation (29. Januar 2014)

http://45nrth.com/chronicles/post/jay-petervarys-arrowhead-135-victorty-in-photographs 

Top-Bilder vom Arrowhead 135 in Minnesota USA. 


Thomas


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2014)

klausklein schrieb:


>



Jetzt hab ich endlich geschnallt warum der Zahnriemen nicht abrutschen kann, ich seh das zum ersten Mal aus der Perspektive.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Januar 2014)

ddito


----------



## Girl (30. Januar 2014)

Ist auch die bessere Lösung das nicht so viel Dreck da reinkommt.
Habs auch jetzt erst verstanden aber logisch


----------



## dukestah (30. Januar 2014)

ich weiß, ist ein bilder thread aber würde zahnriemen auch an eine shimano alfine ran gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> ich weiß, ist ein bilder thread aber würde zahnriemen auch an eine shimano alfine ran gehen?



Ja. Der Riemen hat aber imho keinen Mehrwert (bis auf die Tatsache, dass man ihn nicht fetten muss).


----------



## dukestah (30. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Ja. Der Riemen hat aber imho keinen Mehrwert (bis auf die Tatsache, dass man ihn nicht fetten muss).


doch! es ist 'anders'  
klar, bei einem fat bike nicht wirklich erforderlich aber mich würde einfach ein alternatives antriebssystem mal interessieren...


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> doch! es ist 'anders'



Das stimmt. Dafür braucht der Riemen mehr Bauraum (am Fatbike eh schon begrenzt, die Riemenscheibe baut mehr als 11mm breit, ein Kettenblatt weniger als die Hälfte), hat einen schlechteren Wirkungsgrad, ist teuer, nicht reparabel, schwer verfügbar, knickempfindlich....

Wir haben auch nur ein Riemenrad im Haus, weil der werte Herr mit jedweder Kettenpflege überfordert ist. Wer sich einmal in der Woche dazu durchringen kann mit nem Lappen über die Kette zu wischen und etwas Fett draufzutröpfeln fährt mit einer Kette nach wie vor besser (imho).


----------



## ziploader (30. Januar 2014)

Beim Riemen ist man auch stark von der Übersetzung eingeschränkt, da es nur eine wenige Längen gibt und auch nur wenige Riemenräder. Man kann ihn ja nicht kürzen. 
Für ein Stadtvelo sicher ein tolle Alternative. Auch mit Rohloff.


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Der Riemen hat aber imho keinen Mehrwert (bis auf die Tatsache, dass man ihn nicht fetten muss).



......oder ölen.


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> ......oder ölen.


 Ein Öl ist auch nur ein Fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (30. Januar 2014)

Warum sollte der Wirkungsgrad schlechter sein?

Vorteile:
geringeres gewicht
muss kaum/garnicht nachgespannt werden (über die Lebensdauer)
sehr lange laufleistung
leise


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Wirkungsgrad schlechter sein?


Den Wirkungsgrad kann man messen und oberhalb von 200W fällt der nun einmal deutlich gegenüber einer Kette ab. Eine mögliche Erklärung: Das Polymer und die Fasern müssen verformt werden (um um die Riemenscheiben zu laufen) und die Verformungsenergie steht nicht mehr für die Antriebsleitung zur Verfügung. Je höher die Antriebsleistung, desto stärker der Effekt. Dass Riemenantriebe Nachteile beim Wirkungsgrad haben ist übrigens allgemein bekannt und kann nachgelesen werden.


> geringeres gewicht


Vielleicht beim Riemen. Die Riemenscheiben und die Spannvorrichtung sowie die notwendige Auftrennung des Rahmens heben das aber fast vollständig wieder auf.


> sehr lange laufleistung


Wird gern behauptet. Aber gerade am Nabenschaltungsrad wird sich die Laufleistung zwischen Riemen und Kette nicht wirklich unterscheiden. Ein Kette kann ich da problemlos über die Lebensdauer der Ritzel fahren und das ist mitunter sehr lange. Gerade am MTb kommt es aber immer wieder zu Feindkontakt. Wenn der Riemen mal einen Felsen oder Ast abbekommt, kann man ihn nur noch wegschmeißen, gerade bei den Center-Track-Scheiben, die keine Anlaufscheibe haben, die den Riemen schützt (deshalb sind die auch eigentlich eher für Straßenräder gedacht und nicht für MTBs).


> leise


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Insbesondere beim Rückwärtstreten gibt es wegen der notwendigen Vorspannung ein recht widerliches Geräusch.


----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Den Wirkungsgrad kann man messen und oberhalb von 200W fällt der nun einmal deutlich gegenüber einer Kette ab.



Soweit ich das gelesen hatte ist der Riemen ab 200 W besser als die Kette, nur darunter
hat er mehr Widerstand.
Hilft aber nix wenn ich keine 200 W bringe


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Soweit ich das gelesen hatte ist der Riemen ab 200 W besser als die Kette, nur darunter
> hat er mehr Widerstand.



Nee, ist andersherum. 200W schafft eigentlich fast jeder halbwegs Trainierte. Der übliche zum Bäckerfahrer bewegt sich zwischen 100-200W (<25km/h mit einem normalen Rad). Aber wie gesagt, für Pflegefaule ist es schon eine gute Sache.


----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Nee, ist andersherum.



Ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher.

Gemessen hatte es der Typ der mit eigener Aperatur die Schmiermittel an Ketten vermessen
hatte und die Ergebnisse verkaufen wollte, die dann doch nach und nach veröffentlicht wurden.


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher.
> 
> Gemessen hatte es der Typ der mit eigener Aperatur die Schmiermittel an Ketten vermessen
> hatte und die Ergebnisse verkaufen wollte, die dann doch nach und nach veröffentlicht wurden.



Das ergibt aber keinen Sinn. Gibt's da eine Quelle? Der Wirkungsgrad eines Riemens dürfte umso höher werden, je größer die Drehzahl ist. Beim Fahrrad bleibt die Drehzahl bei Leistungserhöhung aber quasi konstant. Ergo steigt die Last auf den Riemen und das senkt den Wirkungsgrad.

Edit: ich denke, Du meinst das hier?:http://www.hilite-bikes.com/bike-blog/was-ist-schneller-kette-oder-zahnriemen

Da hierbei ohne Vorspannung "gemessen" wurde, kann man die "Ergebnisse" getrost in die Tonne kloppen .


----------



## ONE78 (30. Januar 2014)

Naja das liest sich schon komisch. Selbst eine Kette kommt nicht ohne vorspannung aus, da sonst die Kette überspringt. Also null vorspannungsmessungen sind imho quatsch.
die anderen Ergebnisse mit 1watt Unterschied sind da schon deutlich interesanter. Ich geh mal davon aus, das die Kette neu und gut geschmiert war. Solche Messungen über den lebens-/verschleisszyklus wären da mal wichtig.


----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2014)

Ja,
die schreiben genau von diesen Tests.


Ohne Last braucht der Riemen mehr Energie da er ständig gebogen werden muss,
ab einer bestimmten Spannung/Kraft übersteigt die Reibung in der Kette die des
Riemens.


----------



## haekel72 (30. Januar 2014)

Bilder will sehen


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ohne Last braucht der Riemen mehr Energie da er ständig gebogen werden muss,


Das muss er unter Spannung ganz genauso.


> ab einer bestimmten Spannung/Kraft übersteigt die Reibung in der Kette die des
> Riemens.


Glaube ich nicht, siehe Erläuterung eine Seite vorher. Reibung gibt es im Riemen genauso und zwar (imho) deutlich mehr. Aber beweisen lässt sich das wohl nur durch eine vernünftige Messung. Bisherige Messungen sprechen eher gegen einen diesbezüglichen Vorteil des Riemens, insbesondere bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und hohen Lasten und das wird sich beim Gates auch nicht wesentlich ändern (meine Vermutung). Der Hersteller gibt ja selbst einen geringeren Wirkungsgrad als für einen Kettenantrieb an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2014)

Die Reibung innerhalb des Riemens steigt aber unter Last nicht so stark
an wie die Reibung in einer Kette.


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Bilder will sehen


----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Reibung innerhalb des Riemens steigt aber unter Last nicht so stark
> an wie die Reibung in einer Kette.



Und woraus schließt Du das? Ein hochviskoses Fett (oder ein Festschmierstoff), dass (der) sich kaum aus den Röllchen einer Kette herausdrücken und so den Schmierfilm nicht abreißen lässt kann die Reibung der Kette auch unter hohen Lasten stark reduzieren. Genauso kann die Deformation des Riemens dafür sorgen, dass die Zähne nicht mehr optimal zur Scheibe passen und so die Reibung stark zunimmt. Ich würde mich da lieber nicht pauschal festlegen. Manche Dinge lassen sich eben nur empirisch ermitteln (Messen!). Dass die Reibung auch im Riemen auch unter Last steigt, siehst Du ja schon aus dem zitierten Artikel (Stichwort Vorspannung!).

Bei einer Alfine ist die Diskussion aber ohnehin müßig, die allein senkt den effektiven Wirkungsgrad ja wahrscheinlich schon um 5% oder mehr.


----------



## haekel72 (30. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Mann beachte den Ständer !


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Mann beachte den Ständer !


Deshalb wurden ja auch extra die beiden Süssen engagiert.


----------



## wartool (30. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Deshalb wurden ja auch extra die beiden Süssen engagiert.


damit es zum Ständer kommt? *droll*


----------



## ONE78 (30. Januar 2014)

Die deformation/längung des riemens sollte aber durch die verwendeten carbonfasern und die grössere breite geringer als die längung einer (leichtbau-)Kette sein. Die Kette verschleisst zudem intern durch Höhe flächenpressung zw. Gliedern und bolzen. Der riemen muss dagegen selten bis garnicht nachgespannt werden. Daher glaube ich, das der riemen im langzeitversuch, unter realitätsnahen pflegebedingungen (also nicht die regelmäßige schmierung) Wirkungsgrad und laufzeitvorteile hat. Also zu mindest wenn ich meine kettenpfege als reverenz nehme 

ps: schönes bild, gibs auch welche mit fatbike?


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> damit es zum Ständer kommt? *droll*


so in etwa


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ps: schönes bild, gibs auch welche mit fatbike?



Du musst ganz genau hinschaun, habs anfangs auch übersehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Die deformation/längung des riemens sollte aber durch die verwendeten carbonfasern und die grössere breite geringer als die längung einer (leichtbau-)Kette sein.


Du solltest Dich von der Breite nicht irritieren lassen. Da sind 4 oder 5 kleine Faserbündel drin und das war's. Der Riemen muss zwar nicht nachgespannt werden, aber er verschleißt natürlich auch (Nylonschicht).


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

Ihr diskutiert ja immer noch, dann gleich noch ein Foto, diesmal von ner Fatbike-Mittagspause


----------



## ONE78 (30. Januar 2014)

Dann doch lieber ohne fatbike!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

Wo wir gerade bei Pause sind..  Ist heute ein gesetzlicher Feiertag, Welturlaubstag oder einfach alle krank auf dem Sofa?? 
- Mensch, Mensch, viele grüne Status-Lichter und lebhafter Schriftwechsel....  

EDIT:
2 weitere Möglichkeiten hätte ich noch:
- Euer Chef ist selbst IBC-User 
- Ihr habt extra Urlaub genommen um mich armen, kranken Kerl zu unterhalten..


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...um mich armen, kranken Kerl zu unterhalten..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (30. Januar 2014)

Selber verletzt, dir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## corra (30. Januar 2014)

wenn ihr nochmal möpse in eine diskusion einbringt bei der man sich auf das konzentrieren muss was man liest 
dreh ich durch 

dass einzige was ich von der seite hier noch weiss ist titten, riemen , kette doof , titten , ständer


----------



## cubation (30. Januar 2014)

Wir sind einfach alle als freie Mitarbeiter im IBC unterwegs.  

Wie war das mal. Jetzt schreibt jeder mal was er so sieht wenn er sich umdreht. A: ein gelbes Sofa B: eine weiße Wand C: eine Palme D: meinen Chef :-% 



...von der Fatbike Mittagspause hätte ich gern bewegte Bilder. ^^

Thomas


----------



## corra (30. Januar 2014)

wenn ihr nochmal möpse in eine diskusion einbringt bei der man sich auf das konzentrieren muss was man liest 
dreh ich durch 

dass einzige was ich von der seite hier noch weiss ist titten, riemen , kette doof , titten , ständer


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> wenn ihr nochmal möpse in eine diskusion einbringt bei der man sich auf das konzentrieren muss was man liest
> dreh ich durch
> 
> dass einzige was ich von der seite hier noch weiss ist titten, riemen , kette doof , titten , ständer


Selbst was du schon gepostet hast, vergisst du in weniger als einer Minute. 

Übrigens vermischt in eurer Diskussion gerade plastische und elastische Dehnung (Verformung). Kraftverlust bedeutet vorallem die elastische Dehnung, weil sie ständig auftritt. Und wenn mir jemand erzählen will, dass sich ein Gummi mit Fasern drin sich weniger dehnt als Stahl ->


----------



## klausklein (30. Januar 2014)

Soviel Argumente gegen denn Riemen aber keines trifft für mich zu sonst könnte ich kaum

mit Bekannten auf ihren Allmountainbikes mitfahren. Zum Glück hat aber kleiner den einzigen

Nachteil genannt


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Januar 2014)

und über weiviel Watt wird hier denn diskutiert, ich glaube nämlich das dieses in der Praxis nicht wesendlich merkbar ist.
Für mich Erbsenzählerei und mochte es gern am Reiserad haben. Muss nur noch sparen.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und wenn mir jemand erzählen will, dass sich ein Gummi mit Fasern drin sich weniger dehnt als Stahl ->



Schau dir mal das e-modul von carbonfaser bzw. Sinnvoll ausgerichteten faser-matix Bauteilen im Vergleich zu stahl an. Du wirst staunen!
nicht umsonst ist es der zauberwerkstoff im Sport, Technik, ...


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2014)

müsstest du dich jetzt nicht umbenennen in "Carbonfanboy"?


----------



## ONE78 (30. Januar 2014)

Bezieht sich bei mir eigentlich mehr aufs rahmenmaterial (obwohl ich da ja jetzt auch mal wieder fremd gehe). Bei allen anderen Teilen bin ich sehr technikbegeistert und Suche immer den besten Kompromiss zw. Funktion/Gewicht/Preis/Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (30. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Übrigens vermischt in eurer Diskussion gerade plastische und elastische Dehnung (Verformung).



Nee, weder bei der Kette noch beim Riemen gibt es (nennenswerte) plastische Verformung.


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Nee, weder bei der Kette noch beim Riemen gibt es (nennenswerte) plastische Verformung.



wenn's welche gibt, nennt sich das dann landläufig auch "kaputt"


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Januar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn's welche gibt, nennt sich das dann landläufig auch "kaputt"


Eloquent, unsere scylla!  

Aber der war gut!


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

Da hier immer noch diskutiert wird hau ich nochmal Bilder raus:


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Nee, weder bei der Kette noch beim Riemen gibt es (nennenswerte) plastische Verformung.


Eben, aber wenn der eine von Verlusten bei hohen Kräften spricht und der andere auf das seltene Nachspannen hinweist, dann redet ihr aneinander vorbei.

Nebenbei nehme ich mir die dezenten Hinweise vom guten Bumvble zu Herzen und rufe mal wieder einen all time favourite in Erinnerung.


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

All Time Favorite ? Da rollt irgendjemand auf irgendwas dickem, zusammengebruzzeltem auf dem Hinterrad ne Leiter runter !!!


----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2014)

Ihr verliert den Überblick ....


@mete führte das "ab (ca.) 200 N" Zitat an.

Soweit ich weiss gab es nur die eine Untersuchung im Internet mit den 200 W über die
in dem verlinkten Artikel auch geschrieben wurde (War das Original auf BikeRumor ?).
Und dort war die Aussage so :
Sinngemäss : "Ab 208 W läuft der Carbon Riemen leichter als eine Kette"


Was mich damals auch verblüfft hatte - und nur darum weiss ich es auch heute noch.


Wie genau im einzelnen das nun funktioniert ist mir hinreichend egal, ich finde es aber
bisher sehr schlüssig. (Ich finde sehr wohl dass ich eine unbelastete, auf dem Tisch
liegende Kette, mit weniger Kraft in Gelenkrichtung verbiegen kann als einen steifen
Carbonriemen. Und dass sich das unter viel Zugkraft umkehren kann)
Solange mir also niemand eine glaubwürdigere Messung präsentiert, oder alle sagen
dass ich Anzeichen Alzheimer zeige, behaupte ich einfach mal, Mete hat sich in
seiner Erinnerung einfach vertan.

Edith :
Oder ich hätte mich in meiner Erinnerung getäuscht,
was aber niemals sein kann 



Und ich hab auch überhaupt nichts dagegen dass solche Diskussionen mal im falschen
Thread entstehen - und auch nichts wenn sie der ADMIN nach allgemeiner Verständigung
wieder, wegen Belanglosigkeit, löscht.


----------



## zoomer (30. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> All Time Favorite ? Da rollt irgendjemand auf irgendwas dickem, zusammengebruzzeltem auf dem Hinterrad ne Leiter runter !!!




Glaub mir - Du wolltest nicht sehen wie das Selbe bei mir aussehen würde ...
Von daher hat der Mann auch meinen Respekt.


----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

Ich locker die lustige Diskussion, die ich eh nicht versteh, ab und zu mit Bildern auf, tut euch keinen Zwang an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (30. Januar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Glaub mir - Du wolltest nicht sehen wie das Selbe bei mir aussehen würde ...
> Von daher hat der Mann auch meinen Respekt.


Wollte da auch nix in Frage stellen, hab das bild nur noch nie gesehn und hab auch keine Ahnung auf was der Gute da unterwegs ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wollte da auch nix in Frage stellen, hab das bild nur noch nie gesehn und hab auch keine Ahnung auf was der Gute da unterwegs ist.



Das ist ein Fatbike, Bumble!


----------



## Bumble (31. Januar 2014)

Und es schaut sogar aus wie ein vollgefedertes Fatbike


----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wollte da auch nix in Frage stellen, hab das bild nur noch nie gesehn und hab auch keine Ahnung auf was der Gute da unterwegs ist.



Auf einem Hinterrad ????


 ChhrHHCHrrrrrHrrr


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

auf einer Leiter


----------



## stuhli (31. Januar 2014)

Zählt das noch/schon als Fatbike ?

Netzfund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Januar 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Zählt das noch/schon als Fatbike ?
> 
> Netzfund


Nö, das taugt höchstens als Citycruiser für Monnemer


----------



## stuhli (31. Januar 2014)

UFFBASSÄÄÄÄ


----------



## BigJohn (31. Januar 2014)

Ich meinte das Rad. Der Typ ist bei mtbr medial reecht aktiv.


----------



## Wbs_70 (1. Februar 2014)

mal nicht bunt


----------



## Rennofen (1. Februar 2014)

Was ist die Riemen Diskussion schon vorbei....
ich fache das noch mal an. Die Kunstrad Leute schwören auf Riemen, da der leichter läuft....
aber die Pannen auch recht ordentlich vor, da sie kein Umkehrspiel im Antrieb haben wollen...
Im Winterbetrieb würde mich ein ordentlicher Vergleich wirklich mal Interessieren...


----------



## wartool (1. Februar 2014)

mich nicht so.. im Bilderfred schon gar nicht. ..


----------



## zoomer (1. Februar 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> mich nicht so.. im Bilderfred schon gar nicht. ..



Ich würde mir hier gerne Bilder von fatbikefahrenden Kunstradfahrer(inne)n anschauen


----------



## dorfmann (1. Februar 2014)




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (2. Februar 2014)

Was lange braucht....

Ich präsentiere: Projekt "Arctic Gold Rush"


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Februar 2014)

Polarisierend, aber mir gefällts!  Auch wenn ich mir nie ein Bike in der Farbkombi aufbauen würde, sehr viel Liebe zum Detail. Vielleicht etwas zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (2. Februar 2014)

Nein das passt schon. Mut zur Farbe im grauen Winter.
Bei der Mütze gibts wenigstens keine kalten Ohren


----------



## hpn (2. Februar 2014)

Holla,

in Dortmund ist fast Frühling







Grüße

Martin


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, sehr frühlingshaft auch in der Eifel. Die Investition in ein Fatbike hat sich, zumindest auf den Schnee bezogen, diesen Winter nicht rentiert.




Da Galerie, ein Bild vom 10.01. mit den gleichen Wetterbedingungen wie heute. Ich war heute auf "Schmalspurreifen" in 2,25" unterwegs...


----------



## Ragnarim (2. Februar 2014)

die gewünschte Eintauchtiefe im Schnee ist momentan in Nord-Württemberg nur in den Pfützen zu erreichen....
Aber wie ein bekannter Radprofi schon sagte: es gibt Tage da macht es Spaß und andere da ist es Training


----------



## dorfmann (2. Februar 2014)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Was lange braucht....
> 
> Ich präsentiere: Projekt "Arctic Gold Rush"



Also die Mütze finde ich mal genial  
Aber hast du keine Angst, daß dich mal der Jäger ins Visier nimmt ?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (2. Februar 2014)

@dorfmann 
Naja, manchmal is halt mit Wildwechsel zu rechnen
Aber passt schon!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2014)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> die gewünschte Eintauchtiefe im Schnee ist momentan in Nord-Württemberg nur in den Pfützen zu erreichen....
> Aber wie ein bekannter Radprofi schon sagte: es gibt Tage da macht es Spaß und andere da ist es Training
> Anhang anzeigen 271066



Hast du mal ein Bild von der Seite? Mir geht´s um die Geo Vorbau-Lenker-Sattelstütze...
Ein  Rad!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Februar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Selber verletzt, dir auch gute Besserung.



Ups, übersehen...  DITO!


----------



## dukestah (3. Februar 2014)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Was lange braucht....
> 
> Ich präsentiere: Projekt "Arctic Gold Rush"



sehr schöner aufbau, passt alles super zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

-Netzfund-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nur die hintere Bremse fehlt...


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2014)

extrem sexy die Kiste, trotz gestelltem Foto 
Wurde fürs Fotoshooting sicher mit nem Kram abgelassen


----------



## Ragnarim (3. Februar 2014)

oh ein Bild von der Seite wird schwer bei Nacht... Vorbau ist ein Procraft >10° Vorbau mit ca. 90mm negativ montiert. Darunter ist noch ein Spacer mit ca. 10mm aber nur noch bis das Ding das nächste mal geputzt ist dann ist der raus! Möchte noch etwas mehr Sattelüberhöhung

 ...


----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> -Netzfund-
> 
> 
> 
> Nur die hintere Bremse fehlt...



wow, das Baby dürfte sofort in meinen Keller! 
Ich will diese Felgen!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

@Ragnarim 

Ok. Danke dir.


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich will diese Felgen!!



Ich hab da so nen Wagenheber........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab da so nen Wagenheber........



RD gab's auch mal in der Farbe. Waren leider ausverkauft


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

Das sind doch ClownShoes, oder irre ich? Passen die in unseren Inselschubkarren?


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2014)

Kommt auf den Reifen an.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

Ist's denn eine ClownShoe?
Schnellerpfeil hat den Nate auf der CS und das sah übel bullig aus!


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2014)

Ja das sind CS, sieht man an den länglichen Ausfräsungen.


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2014)

Schnell noch ein Bild damit es keinen Ärger gibt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Februar 2014)

Super, danke dir!!  



---------------------
Netzfund (Galerie     )


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schnell noch ein Bild damit es keinen Ärger gibt


Sag bloß da wird bald ein unheiliger Darryl frei


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sag bloß da wird bald ein unheiliger Darryl frei


Werde wohl erstmal die hintere Felge ersetzen, bis die unholy Darryl frei wird dauerts wohl noch ne Weile


----------



## Optimizer (4. Februar 2014)

@scylla: statt Gabel umlackieren könnt man sich ja auch Felgen pulvern lassen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (4. Februar 2014)

Sch... Schnupfen, Wetter eh auch Mist, also hab ich bissl gebastelt:
- Neues "Felgenband": Neongünes Gaffatape
- Neue Reifen: Snowshoe von Felix
- Hinten schon tubeless: Ganz klassisch mit ENVE tubeless tape + ca 200ml Conti milch; keine "Felgenbetterhöhung"; ging mit etwas Spannbandunterstützung gut drauf, war heut morgen auch nicht platt, d.h. sollte eigentlich funktionieren. 
- Vorne noch mit schlauch, da ging mir dann Lust und Milch aus...;-)
(Ich weis ich müsst mal aufräumen...)





(Wenn bei uns mal der Herbstnebel weg is, gibts auch wieder bessere Bilder....)


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> - Neues "Felgenband": Neongünes Gaffatape


Wie hasten das genau gemacht ? Grün solls bei mir ja auch werden, nur net ganz so froschig grün.


----------



## drurs (4. Februar 2014)

Das ist einfach das Klebeband "rückwärts" d.h. Klebefläche nach innen mit ca 10cm Überlapp; dann da nochmal Klebeband drauf (also Kleber auf Kleber)


----------



## BigJohn (4. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Werde wohl erstmal die hintere Felge ersetzen, bis die unholy Darryl frei wird dauerts wohl noch ne Weile


Das passt, ne Weile müsste ich mindestens noch Zeit haben. Nur was machst du dann mit der RD auf dem Bild (oder meinst du mit unholy die gelochte Version)?


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das passt, ne Weile müsste ich mindestens noch Zeit haben. Nur was machst du dann mit der RD auf dem Bild (oder meinst du mit unholy die gelochte Version)?


Das Bild hab ich für den Taunusteufel zur Veranschaulichung gegoogelt, hab weder ne CS,noch ne Holy Darryl.

Mit Unholy mein ich schon meine aktuelle ungelochte RD vom Vorderrad.


----------



## Rocky10 (4. Februar 2014)

Heute etwas gebastelt


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Februar 2014)

Was hast´n gemacht? Die Wand gefliest?


----------



## Rocky10 (4. Februar 2014)

nöööö falsch geraten....ich habe die Löcher in der Felge orange gestrichen


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2014)

Da es sich vermutlich um den selbstgebruzzelten Gebäckträger handelt:

Was hasten als Rohmaterial genommen ? Rundstahl und an den Enden warm gemacht und platt gekloppt für die Bohrungen ? Oder gabs den Stahl schon so zu kaufen mit den Befestigungen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (5. Februar 2014)

@Bumble 
eine gute Lösung ist es Swagelock, oder Ermetorohr (Präzisionsrohr, das mit Verschraubungen verbunden wird und z.B. als Hydraulikleitung an Hebebühnen dient) empfehlen...
Es lässt sich mit den passenden Matritzen gut biegen. Die Enden im Schraubstock mit glatten Stahlbacken zusammenpressen, Enden bei Bedarf mit dem WIG-Brenner verlaufen lassen und ins Plattgedrückte die Löcher bohren. Alternativ ans Rohr eindach dickere und größere Karosseriescheiben anschweißen, die ebenso wie das Rohr auch aus Nicht- bzw trägrostendem Stahl sind - oder halt normale U-Scheiben.


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

@wartool 
Coole Idee mit den Ermetorohren, aber ist das dann nicht deutlich schwächer bezüglich Tragkraft, als Rundstahl ? Man will ja auch mal was andres als die paar Sonntagssemmeln drauf packen.


----------



## wartool (5. Februar 2014)

das Zeug hat je nach Durchmesser fast immer nen Millimeter Wandstärke oder mehr... wenn du das Teil vernünftig konstruierst.. spricht nix gegen Bierkistentransporte, etc. Einfach ein paar Querverstrebungen einbinden.. voila...

Also unstabiler, als ein 5er oder 6er Rundmaterial wird das in der Regel nicht.. dafür siehts besser aus, lässt sich schick verarbeiten (Stichwort Mini-Kehlnähte, die an nem 10er Ermeto besser gelingen, als an nem 5er rund - zumindest mir - und.. sofern Kehlnähte gebraucht werden.. die ziehen ja wieder ordentlich und erfordern ein sauberes Richten danach)

*EEEK* vergessen:
wenn du natürlich mit 8er oder 10er Rund anfangen wolltest.. JA.. das ist stabiler, als Röhrchen


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Tipps, werd mich demnächst mal umschaun was sich materialtechnisch so beschaffen lässt.

Kaufen werd ich mir jedenfalls keinen Träger, soviel ist mittlerweile mal klar.


----------



## Hufi (5. Februar 2014)

Such im www einfach nach Hydraulikrohren, z.B. hier:
www.landefeld.de/gruppe/de/praezisions-hydraulikrohre-nahtlos-en-10305-4-din-24452-/HR4X1
oder RS-online hat auch welche
www.de.rs-online.com/web/c/?searchTerm=hydraulik%20rohr&cm_mmc=DE-PPC-0411-_-google-_-1_Hydraulics_Pneumatics_2012-_-hydraulikrohre_Exact&gclid=CO261On0tLwCFRDLtAodlDcAVA
allerdings sind das alles Apothekenpreise.
Am einfachsten ist es Du gehst zu einem Heizungsbauer oder Schlosser in Deiner Nähe und fragst nach ein paar Resten, 1m o. 2m Stücke sollten reichen. Außendurchmesser 8 oder 10mm, mehr nicht. Die verbiegst Du auch nicht wenn 3 Bierkästen drauf sind. Vielleicht hat die Fa. auch einen Rohrbieger in dem Du die Rohre biegen kannst.


----------



## rschultz101 (5. Februar 2014)

nachdem die Kumpels immer schoen mit ihren fat-bikes im Schnee _rumdüsen_ und noch spass haben,
 habe ich die Nase voll gehabt und mir nen Rahmen besorgt, und die alten Felgen zum Einsatz gebracht.
- Surly Pug ops green
- Salsa Enabler Gabel
- Felgen, 47mm trials 26 550grm
- 3-Gang nabe SG-3D55
- 1/8 Kette
- Sack Schrauben
das ganze ~13.8 kg




























nun gut , heute wieder Schnee schaufeln, 23cm neu-Schnee und nichts mit dem fat-bike radeln  ;-)
gruss aus dem Ruebli-Land, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2014)

Kann was!!


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

@rschultz101 
Kannst du mal den Sack Schrauben bissl genauer beschreiben ?


----------



## 1st_Parma (5. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> @rschultz101
> Kannst du mal den Sack Schrauben bissl genauer beschreiben ?



Ich denke die Rede war von Madenschrauben.
Auf dem letzten Bild gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Bumble (5. Februar 2014)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Ich denke die Rede war von Madenschrauben.
> Auf dem letzten Bild gut zu erkennen.


Von oben schaut das so aus, ohne Vorbohren wird man die aber nicht in den Reifen bekommen, oder gibts auch Spax-Madenschrauben ?


----------



## rschultz101 (5. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> @rschultz101
> Kannst du mal den Sack Schrauben bissl genauer beschreiben ?


- 500 Madenschrauben  1/4 6-32  ,  ~ 6.3mm M4 , Edel-Stahl gut genug
- 1.5mm bohrer
- hinter Reifen Origin8 Devinst8er 4.0,  Gummi relativ hart, geht gut, bleiben drin
- vorne Vee Snowshoe 4.7 , Gummi weich, fallen raus,  eventuell Gummi Kleber benützen ,
- beim Schlauch,  3mm Teppich - Schaumstoff rein legen , die Madenschrauben gehen zwar nicht durch, aber sicher-ist-sicher
- Tubeless,  Reifen drauf lassen, einfach reinbohren, Madenschrauben rein, rotieren, die Milch macht dicht
- erst durch-bohren, dann Madenschrauben rein, nach Möglichkeit nicht in die Hände  bohren
  die Nate hab ich noch nicht versucht. am besten die 45NRTH mit Spikes fertig kaufen, wenn sie nicht ausverkauft sind, hab die 45NRTH Nicotin auf 29er, die sind super. weich genug, krallen auf den Felsen, ne Ecke besser wie die Nokian. fahr jetzt Fat , da bleiben die 29er in der Garage.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2014)

Der Snowshoe hat auf den Trial-Felge ne schöne Kontur.


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Snowshoe hat auf den Trial-Felge ne schöne Kontur.



stimmt 
endlich mal ne Felge, die schmal genug ist, damit das Ding Seitenstollen bekommt


----------



## dukestah (6. Februar 2014)

cooles bike, vorallem die 1/8 kette 
aber die madenschrauben in die hundsteuren reifen drehen, das würde mich arg überwindung kosten...


----------



## ndg (6. Februar 2014)

Hi !
Also das Tarn-Surly ist wirklich  Große Klasse .
Die gleichgroßen Ritzel für die Kette  mit der paralllel-laufenden Kette  sehen cool aus , hat was von KuntRadl
Mich würde die  mögliche gesamtübersetzung im kleinsten und Größten Gang interessieren .
ist ein bisschen wie Singlespeed mit schummeln   	.
Die Schmalen Felgen stören nicht wirklich .
Das Gesamtgewicht  ist auch sehr  in Ordnung, soo komplett ohne KohleZeugs und hohlgebohrten , mit Helium gefüllten Titanschrauben  .


MfG.  NdG


----------



## rschultz101 (6. Februar 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> cooles bike, vorallem die 1/8 kette
> aber die madenschrauben in die hundsteuren reifen drehen, das würde mich arg überwindung kosten...


 wo Schnee ist, da gibts auch Eis.  manchmal ist gut 1/3 alles Eis, da fahr ich mal lieber mit Spikes.
die billig-Reifen von Origin8 sind gut genug, und halten die Madenschrauben gut. 
nach dem Winter kann mann dir Schrauben auch wieder rausziehen; die meisten fahrn mit nehm Schlauch, da macht es keinen unterschied.
da es aber ne Schweinearbeit ist die rein zu machen, würde Ich die mal gern drin lassen.
vorne ein Vee mission mit schrauben ist wohl wahrscheinlich bisschen besser als der Devinster-8er wenns billig sein muss.
wenn es geht, neue reifen mit Silikon Mischung sind in der Kälte besser und leichter, nur mal dann Gummi-kleber mit den Schrauben benützen .
 in 1-2 Monaten wird Vee nen neuen Snowshoe XL vorstellen; den gibts dann auch mit Spikes/ohne mit Silikon Mischung . 
ob der in den Pugs hinten reinpasst ist ne andere Frage .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. Februar 2014)

Silica (Salz der Kieselsäure) Mischung - nicht Silikon


----------



## rschultz101 (6. Februar 2014)

ndg schrieb:


> Hi !
> Also das Tarn-Surly ist wirklich  Große Klasse .
> Die gleichgroßen Ritzel für die Kette  mit der paralllel-laufenden Kette  sehen cool aus , hat was von KuntRadl
> Mich würde die  mögliche gesamtübersetzung im kleinsten und Größten Gang interessieren .
> ...


da ich als kind nen 3-gang Rad gehabt habe , und nie grosse probleme damit gehabt habe , hab ich gemeint warum nicht.
letzte Zeit bin ich wohl fett geworden, mit camelbak und Schuhe gut ~100kg, und das rad haelt nicht so gut.
zweimal im Jahr sieht dann so aus








die Shimano Nexus Inter-3  SG-3D55	 0.736  1:1  1.36
im moment fahr ich mal  28T vorne  23T hinten, das gibt dann   0.896  1.217 1.66
beim 32 / 36 = 0.89  also verliert man das kleine Ritzel ,  geht aber.
wenn's steil genug ist, geht's mit Kassette und kleinem Ritzel auch nur mit schieben
Winter würde mal sagen 28/24  , Sommer  28/22  ist gut genug .
fuer die strammen Leichtgewichtler , im Sommer, 32/23  1.02  1.39  1.89
die Nabe hat ne Rollenlager-Kuplung, hält schon,  wenn's geht nur im 1:1 aus dem Sattel treten , ansonsten reist man die Axel links raus, die Kupplung hält .  die Sturmey haben auch noch ne  170mm 3-gang wenn's sein muss.
  beim Gewicht ,  carbon sattle-stuetze $30,  Michelin 26" Latex Schlauch hält auch , noch 3M carbon Vinyl Tapete/Foil auf der Gabel, damit die Kumpels noch fragen stellen, Raceface chester Kurbel ist schon schwer aber erschwinglich, On-One Fleegle Lenkstange, da das Handgelenk im Eimer ist, auch nicht Leicht; + Surly Tuggnut , Vorderrad ist mein altes 26" Hinterrad mit 47mm trials Felge .
wenn kein Schwergewichtler ist, kann mann wahrscheinlich auch ne 3/32 Kette nehmen. Izumi / Wipermann
das ganze ist auch noch super leise , mag ich 
zur Wartung   2/3 Lubro Moly (MoS2) Oil, + 1/3 Marine/Schiff Schmiere mit plastic Spritze 3cc alle 2 monate rein
der Grip-Schalter nervt ab und zu, wenn man aus dem Sattel tritt , schaltet man oft unbewusst .
1:1 ist leider nicht so effizient wie ne single-speed,  also extra Banane mitbringen
danke für Silica  Korrektur


----------



## BigJohn (6. Februar 2014)

Kennt das eigentlich schon jemand?






In den USA bekommt man so einen Hobel für umgerechnet weniger als 800€. Von der Ausstattung ist dem Fatty ähnlich. Innenlager ist ein Howitzer, Schaltung komplett X5. Bremsen vermutlich nichts außergewöhnliches.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nur, dass die Amis not amused waren, als sie den Surly Abklatsch sahen... 
Hübsch ist es dennoch und der Preis natürlich ein Scherz.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

..die Kabel- u. Leitungsverlegung auch! 


Sonst hübsch.


----------



## gnss (6. Februar 2014)

Ist die Stütze eine Thomson?


----------



## BigJohn (6. Februar 2014)

Bei 800€ fürs ganze Rad? Wohl kaum! Eher Kalloy, oder welcher Name dieses mal eben draufgedruckt wurde.

Einen hab ich noch für heute, dieses mal vom anderen Ende der Preisspanne, quasi ein Stahl-Fatty:

Optisch irgendwie eigenartig, aber technisch sehr geil. Mit einem liebevolleren Aufbau würde ichs durchaus geschenkt nehmen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

@BigJohn 

Und wann gibt´s bei dir ein FB?


----------



## BigJohn (6. Februar 2014)

Das ist eine gute Frage. Wenn sich an meiner gegenwärtigen Situation nichts ändert vielleicht mitte 2015.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2014)

Naja, dann haben die Hersteller wenigstens die Kinderkrankheiten im Griff..  
Kommt Zeit - kommt Rad !

VG


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2014)

Haben wir eigentlich nur zwei halbfette im forum?


----------



## Optimizer (7. Februar 2014)

Ich brauch noch ein Stadtrad:


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Haben wir eigentlich nur zwei halbfette im forum?


Welches halbfett meinst du denn? 29+ oder Fat-Front?


----------



## zoomer (7. Februar 2014)

Bitte nur Ersteres .... brrrr


Wallmart Fatbike mit Schaltung ...


----------



## corra (7. Februar 2014)

das bike ist ein dreidoppel ich möchte dazu sagen das es auf surley nate unterwegs 
ich denke es ist somit das mit abstand dickste fatt bike auf erden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht genau was mir das Posting über mir sagen will (Ironie, Sarkasmus, Zynismus?)? Aber mit einem Nate bekommt man sicherlich nicht das dickste Fatbike auf Erden hin.


----------



## corra (7. Februar 2014)

dann such mal nach einem mit mehr als 350mm federweg...........


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2014)

und dafür bestimmt sackschwer, wers braucht


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

"Unterwegs" sehe ich das Bike noch nicht, ... so ohne Kurbel.


----------



## McSlow (7. Februar 2014)

So endlich den großen Fatty-makel beseitigt  :




Und wenn Surly bzw. Cosmicsports endlich mal die Felgenbänder liefert, 32er Lochbohrer liegt auch schon bereit


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2014)

Wow, sieht toll aus. Kannst du net Nahaufnahme vom Übergang machen?


----------



## McSlow (7. Februar 2014)

Hatte ich eh 




Gewicht ist übrigens echt akzeptabel: 644gr. und macht einen wirklich robusten eindruck. Steuerrohr ist auch carbon aber wirklich ausreichend dick, sieht vertrauenserweckend aus. Das Kürzen vom Rohr hat mit der säge ne ewigkeit gedauert....


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2014)

Wirklich viel mehr Platz für breite Reifen bietet die Gabel aber nicht, oder? Die Stahlgabel scheint breiter zu bauen.


----------



## McSlow (7. Februar 2014)

Links und rechts so 16mm. Denke ein 4.7er wird eher ne Presspassung 

EDIT: grad mal nachgemessen: 132mm innenbreite. Ist halt beim 4.7er nur noch 5mm links und rechts platz.


----------



## rayc (7. Februar 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> Hatte ich eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Weiss ist ein anderes.
Das Kürzen so schwer war, sehe ich positiv. Das hört sich nach wenig Harz an.
Hast du eine Kralle eingeschlagen?
Oder einen Expander?
Falls ja, welcher?

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (7. Februar 2014)

Das weiss ist bissl anders, aber ich glaub im Bild ists eher der lichteinfall durch den anderen Winkel. Wirkt live wirklich nicht störend.
Aeh.. nicht schlagen: Ne Kralle. Aber ne 1-Zoll Kralle und ne gummilage reingewickelt um kerbung und punktbelastung zu vermeiden. Ich weiss, nur allerhochstens suboptimal, aber das Rohr war mir stark genug für so ne Frickelei  Bei der Gabel die hinten rechts im Bild rauslugt tät ich mich sowas nicht trauen....


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> Ich weiss, nur allerhochstens suboptimal, aber das Rohr war mir stark genug für so ne Frickelei  Bei der Gabel die hinten rechts im Bild rauslugt tät ich mich sowas nicht trauen....



Probleme gibt's bei sowas halt immer dann, wenn man den Steuersatzdeckel ordentlich anknallt (was man ja eigentlich nicht macht...), dann gräbt sich die Kralle nämlich richtig schön ein.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

Ach, jetzt geht´s bezüglich der On One Gabel, über die wir im On One Thread die ganze Zeit quatschen, hier im Bilderthread weiter?
 Da sind die Erfahrungen ja dann richtig schön gebündelt!


Trotzdem hübsch!


----------



## rayc (7. Februar 2014)

Das nennt sich Multithreading  

ray


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

Achsooooo! Danke!


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2014)

Mist, jetzt schmiert mir bestimmt gleich der Windoof Rechner ab


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt schmiert mir bestimmt gleich der Windoof Rechner ab



Dann geh halt nicht mit dem Internet Explorer online!


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Welches halbfett meinst du denn? 29+ oder Fat-Front?


29+ 
Bin gespannt ob ich demnächst mal ein ocr oder wie das surly heisst in natura bestaunen kann.


----------



## Optimizer (7. Februar 2014)

Auch "nett":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (7. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch "nett":



sehr schick 

Gibts auch schon für günstige 4000,00 Dollar (nur der Rahmen) !
Ich glaub das würde dann mit einem Ehekrieg enden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ich glaub das würde dann mit einem Ehekrieg enden



Aber das nur _*1 x*_ !!


----------



## rayc (7. Februar 2014)

WOW, MZ baut Fatty Gabeln 

ray


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2014)

Man sieht doch, dass die Brücken selbst gefräst sind


----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2014)

Da an den ollen MZ Gabeln alles geschaubt war, kann man sich da schön was basteln wenn ne Fräse vorhanden ist um die Brücken neu anzufertigen


----------



## corra (8. Februar 2014)

1000 prozent optic aufwertung richtig schön das hätten die auch gleich so machen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (8. Februar 2014)

..schade das es die MARZOCCHI GABEL, wie hier zu sehen, nicht zu kaufen gibt ! 
....denn auch das ERIKSEN BIKE ....sieht toll aus! 





..auch das nicolai hatten wir schon, aber ich finde es "nice" und muss noch mal gezeigt, bzw. in die Erinnerung gerufen werden!


----------



## rayc (8. Februar 2014)

Da ist keine kette montiert 
Ich vermute mal, weil sie sonst am HR schleifen würde.

Optisch sieht das Nicolai schon geil aus.

Ray


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da an den ollen MZ Gabeln alles geschaubt war, kann man sich da schön was basteln wenn ne Fräse vorhanden ist um die Brücken neu anzufertigen



Hier noch eine homegrown-Variante, die unabhängig davon gebaut wurde:





Etwas konservativ gefräst, daher auch nicht so elegant.


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

Schaut etwas grobschlächtig aus 

Ist da echt noch niemand auf den Gedanken gekommen Brücken für die ollen Dinger zu fertigen und kommerziell anzubieten ?

Welche alten MZ Modelle wären denn da interessant ? Sollte ja dann schon ne halbwegs vernünftige Performance haben.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

Helft mal einem technisch gestrigen:






Ist das eine Steckachse?


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

Das sollte eine 10mm Thru Bolt QR Achse sein.


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

Thru Bolt gibts aber nur für 135mm Nabenbreite oder bin ich da falsch informiert ?


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

Die hier ist ja mal in traumhaftem Zustand 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/324350-marzocchi-z1-bam-1998-bomber-gelb-retro-classic-100mm

Flo, kennst du den Verkäufer, der ist auch aus Jena.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte eigentlich, sowas schon mit 177mm gesehen zu haben, hmmm.
Da müsste Jonas nochmal aushelfen und sagen, welches Bike das ist. Kona oder das norwegische Teil?

@Bumble Kriegst `ne PN Unterhaltung ans Knie genagelt.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

Da plant whl schon jemand. Frag mal drüben bei den Youngtimern, da bekommst du sowas ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (8. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Welche alten MZ Modelle wären denn da interessant ? Sollte ja dann schon ne halbwegs vernünftige Performance haben.



Die alten MZ Bomber haben maximal 100-130mm Federweg, kannst Dir ja ausrechnen, was davon mit >10cm statt 5cm hohem Reifen noch übrig bleibt. Schöne Bastelei zwar, aber wirklich von "Performance" würde ich da eher nicht reden. 5 Zentimeterchen FW kann man sich halt irgendwie auch schenken.


----------



## corra (8. Februar 2014)

wenn ich mir schon ne brücke fräsen muss kann ich die 5cm auch mit einrechnen ,
die alten gabel haben zwar den ganzen schnick schnack nicht dafür sind zie feinfühlig und robust


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> wenn ich mir schon ne brücke fräsen muss kann ich die 5cm auch mit einrechnen ,



Das sieht dann bestimmt auch supergut aus, wenn die Brücke 5cm nach oben gekröpft ist....

Bei den beiden Gabeln auf der vorherigen Seite ist es jedenfalls augenscheinlich nicht bedacht worden.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich, sowas schon mit 177mm gesehen zu haben, hmmm.
> Da müsste Jonas nochmal aushelfen und sagen, welches Bike das ist. Kona oder das norwegische Teil?


český  Ist mir vorhin erst aufgefallen, obwohl ich seit Monaten um das Rad "rumschleiche".

Hier die andere Seite:







mete schrieb:


> Bei den beiden Gabeln auf der vorherigen Seite ist es jedenfalls augenscheinlich nicht bedacht worden.


Vor dem Lästern sollte man sich auch informieren. Es wurden Spacer zu Begrenzung gedreht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> český  Ist mir vorhin erst aufgefallen, obwohl ich seit Monaten um das Rad "rumschleiche".
> 
> Hier die andere Seite:



Das ist echt ein Spaß! Vor wenigen Minuten entdeckte ich die Netzadresse auf deinem Bild und scrollte bereits auf der Seite die Bilder ab. 

Mir sagt ja der Aufbau nicht so zu: 30mm Riser, Stummelvorbau aber Setbackstütze mit nach hinten geschobenem Sattel und Rahmengröße M bis L in Kombination mit 15cm Stützenauszug...
Die kurze Gabel mit der dickeren Krone ist allerdings ansehnlich!


----------



## darkJST (8. Februar 2014)

Na huch, das is ja nen Leihrad vom Singletrek pod Smrkem, muss ich direkt mal nen Blick drauf werfen wenn die wieder offen haben


----------



## zoomer (8. Februar 2014)

Was mir in letzter Zeit immer öfters auffällt, am meisten bei Fatbikes,
ist die neue Mode der Sattelstützen mit extremen Versatz nach hinten.
Gerade dann wenn wegen der Geometrie die Sitzwinkel eh schon recht
flach sind.

Gibt es dafür eine schlaue Begründung die sich mir gerade noch nicht
erschliesst oder haben AM Hardtail und Fatbikefahrer so lange
Oberschenkel.


Frage mich besonders weil ich gerade die antizyklische Variante für mich
entdeckt habe - Sattel weit nach vorne, dann stört er beim hinter-den-Sattel
gehen weniger.
Ausserdem lässt sich gut geradeaus und vor allem bergauf treten ....
(Und freu mich in Kurven auf den Trails am Mehrgewicht auf dem Vorderrad)


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Frage mich besonders weil ich gerade die antizyklische Variante für mich
> entdeckt habe - Sattel weit nach vorne, dann stört er beim hinter-den-Sattel
> gehen weniger.



Dann musst du unbedingt auch mal den allerneusten Trend der geheimen Fatbike-Untergrund-Bewegung ausprobieren: Sattel weiter absenken, dann stört er beim über-dem-Sattel-bleiben weniger. Echt, grad der allerneuste Schrei. Aber *pssst* nicht weitersagen, total geheim!


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mir sagt ja der Aufbau nicht so zu: 30mm Riser, Stummelvorbau aber Setbackstütze mit nach hinten geschobenem Sattel und Rahmengröße M bis L in Kombination mit 15cm Stützenauszug...


Das Rad ist ein Prototyp. Wahrscheinlich ist vor dem zuletzt ein etwas größerer Fahrer damit nen Trail runter gefahren. Alle Kritikpunkte aufgegriffen  In der Form würde ich so ein Rad aber auch nicht fahren. Unabhängig davon, dass der Rahmen viel zu klein ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Dann musst du unbedingt auch mal den allerneusten Trend der geheimen Fatbike-Untergrund-Bewegung ausprobieren: Sattel weiter absenken, dann stört er beim über-dem-Sattel-bleiben weniger. Echt, grad der allerneuste Schrei. Aber *pssst* nicht weitersagen, total geheim!



Jetzt kommst Du wieder 

Aufzugsstützen sind sicher toll,
hab nur noch nicht den richtigen Zugang zu denen. Für mich sind die Dinger
noch zu schwer, zu teuer und zu anfällig (natürlich nur gefühlt ...)

Da hier nicht so viele Spielzeuge auf dem Weg liegen wie bei Euch,
ist die Sattelstütze bei mir in der Regel CC-haftig ganz oben oder Trail-mässig
1" (2,54 cm) angesenkt.
Und wenn mir dann eins der Schlüsselstellchen vor's Rad springt muss der Po
halt schnell ohne Nachhilfe nach hinten. Da ist bereits der blosse Gedanke an
den Spannerhebel zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


>


Den Ragley Bagger unter den Fatbikes hatten wir aber vor einigen Monaten schonmal.


----------



## rschultz101 (8. Februar 2014)

letztes Jahr , hab Ich nen  29er  fully AM gehabt, Norco L, der war schon gut gerade aus,
wenn es aber ständig zigzag  geht, ist kürzer schon besser.
hab mir dann nen giant Trance M zugelegt, ne ecke besser mit dem handling im singletrack .

also wenn der Sattel vorne ist, und langer bau ist, besonders wenn man Größer  ist,
stimmt schon das man mehr Gewicht vorne hat. nur kriegt man das Vorderrad nicht mehr vom Boden .
 kleiner , leichter, strammer,	  -> länger Rahmen bau  -> stabiler mit Geschwindigkeit 
größer, schwerer , nicht so stramm  -> kürzer bau   -> Handling



zoomer schrieb:


> Was mir in letzter Zeit immer öfters auffällt, am meisten bei Fatbikes,
> ist die neue Mode der Sattelstützen mit extremen Versatz nach hinten.
> Gerade dann wenn wegen der Geometrie die Sitzwinkel eh schon recht
> flach sind.
> ...


----------



## Ragnarim (8. Februar 2014)

bei dem Regenwetter kann man auch mal bissi Schrauben und Teile tauschen... aktuell jetzt: Bremsen Avid Elexir5, Shifter sram X0, Umwerfer SLX, Schaltwerk sram X0, Lenker Specialized, Vorbau Procraft, Sattelstütze Ritchy WCS Carbon.... Auf Züge kürzen hab ich jetzt aber keine Lust mehr und Gabelschaft kürze ich nicht da es ein guter Schutz fürs Garmin ist.. geht ja Morgen noch =)


----------



## wartool (8. Februar 2014)

geil... das wäre auch noch was für meines Vaters Sohn.. und in den passenden Farben zu meiner Jacke.. :-D


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

Dir ist da ein c verrutscht (es heißt sram)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dir ist da ein c verrutscht (es heißt sram)


Vielleicht hat er auch ein e vergessen und das ding heisst SCREAM ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er auch ein e vergessen und das ding heisst SCREAM ?



So wird´s sein! Die verschwundenen E finden sich beide im Bremsennamen. Hier geht halt nichts verloren!


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht ganz so penibel sein, aber wofür gibts den Flo, hm?


----------



## Ragnarim (8. Februar 2014)

Schreibfehler dürft ihr bei Auffindung behalten ...


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

Haste Rahmen und Felgen pulvern lassen oder gabs die mal von Surly in der geilen Farbe ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2014)

Standard für 2014!


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

Cool, 2014 ist also Military-Look in, jetzt bin auch ich auf dem aktuellsten Stand.


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2014)

damit kann man sich besser vor dem bösen Förster verstecken


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2014)

Gute Idee mit den Tarnfarben, aber die Deppen sind da eher diese Jägerseppel, mit nem Förster kann man für gewöhnlich noch normal reden.


----------



## Ragnarim (8. Februar 2014)

die Farbe kommt nach dem putzen so raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Haste Rahmen und Felgen pulvern lassen oder gabs die mal von Surly in der geilen Farbe ?


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vor dem Lästern sollte man sich auch informieren. Es wurden Spacer zu Begrenzung gedreht.



Vielleicht liest Du meine Kritik lieber noch einmal, denn den Federweg zu begrenzen ändert leider wenig daran, dass man sich die 5cm die dann übrig bleiben auch schenken kann. Da brauche ich mich nicht zu informieren, das sieht man ganz klar am Abstand Brücke <=> Reifen.


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2014)

An den ersten Mtbs waren 60mm Federgabeln was für total krasse Downhiller, und jetzt kann man sich 5cm schenken?
Alles eine Frage der Relation. Den Komfort erhöhen würden auch 5cm definitiv, für den Rest gibt's Fahrtechnik


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest Du meine Kritik lieber noch einmal, denn den Federweg zu begrenzen ändert leider wenig daran, dass man sich die 5cm die dann übrig bleiben auch schenken kann. Da brauche ich mich nicht zu informieren, das sieht man ganz klar am Abstand Brücke <=> Reifen.


Naja deine Aussage war, dass es nicht bedacht wurde, was nicht zutrifft. Die Fatbiker, die schon mit so ein paar cm unterwegs waren, äußern sich übrigens genau gegenteilig. Sei es nun mit Lefty, Maverick, oder eben Zocchi.


----------



## stuhli (8. Februar 2014)

Hatten wir schon ein Fatbike von Niner ?
Habs mal aus dem 29er Thread entwendet.

EDIT: obwohl ich auf den 2ten Blick sehe, dass nur vorne ein fetter Reifen drauf ist


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja deine Aussage war, dass es nicht bedacht wurde, was nicht zutrifft.



Das bezog sich darauf, dass die Krone nicht entsprechend gekröpft wurde, um den Federweg voll zu nutzen. Lies doch mal den ganzen Zusammenhang und zitiere nicht irgendwas heraus, was ich nicht gesagt habe.



scylla schrieb:


> An den ersten Mtbs waren 60mm Federgabeln was für total krasse Downhiller, und jetzt kann man sich 5cm schenken?



Exakt, denn von den 5cm können evtl 3 cm effektiv genutzt werden, da bietet der Reifen ja mehr FW. Der total krasse DH bestand vor 20 Jahren übrigens darin, mit 100km/h eine Schotterabfahrt herunterzufahren. Da braucht man gar keinen FW für.


----------



## zoomer (8. Februar 2014)

mete schrieb:


> Der total krasse DH bestand vor 20 Jahren übrigens darin, mit 100km/h eine Schotterabfahrt herunterzufahren.



Brrrr .... (Kopf)schüttel ....  das mach ich nicht mal mit dem Auto


----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, das hier ist ein nettes Unterforum. Was bedacht wurde und was nicht, kann ich für meinen Teil jedenfalls nicht an einem Bild erkennen.


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was bedacht wurde und was nicht, kann ich für meinen Teil jedenfalls nicht an einem Bild erkennen.



Dann schau Dir mal dieses Bild an. Alternativ bei massivem Knick in der Optik Lineal dranhalten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Februar 2014)

Du verstehst nicht was ich meine, lass gut sein  Oder wo kann ich in dem Bild die Gedanken des Machers mit einem Lineal messen?

Ansonsten PN, das zieht sich hier schon zu lange.


----------



## mete (8. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht was ich meine, lass gut sein  Oder wo kann ich in dem Bild die Gedanken des Machers mit einem Lineal messen?



Äh, ja, Du hast nicht gelesen, was vorher geschrieben wurde, aber gut, macht ja nix. Es kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden, welchen Aufwand er für 3cm Federweg betreiben will. 

Mit dem Lineal kann man zumindest nachmessen, dass die Brücke den Reifen nach spätestens 5cm wegrasiert.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2014)

Niemand hat bestritten, dass es sehr wenig Federweg ist, aber vielleicht hab ich das auch nur überlesen... 

Ich klinke mich dann hier dann aus und diskutiere noch ein bisschen mit der Wand.


----------



## dopero (9. Februar 2014)

Dann nehmt halt eine ältere, komplett geschraubte DH Gabel. Da sollte nach Reduzierung des Federweges ja immer noch genügend übrig bleiben.


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2014)

dopero schrieb:


> Dann nehmt halt eine ältere, komplett geschraubte DH Gabel. Da sollte nach Reduzierung des Federweges ja immer noch genügend übrig bleiben.


Es ging aber nicht drum, mit Gewalt ne 4kg Gabel ins Fatbike zu prügeln, sondern was gewichtstechnisch vernünftiges (1800-2000gr) zu finden was passt.

Da erscheint mir z.b. die Maverick SC32 immer noch sehr tauglich, bei den ollen MZ muss man da echt viel beachten und kann viel falsch machen beim Anpassen.


----------



## corra (9. Februar 2014)

ich bin jetzt nicht so der gewichts fetischist bei meinem projekt kommen folgende gabeln zum einsatz
marzocchi ; shiver (190mm) keine veränderrungen federweg durch pe-dur hülse auf 140 begrenzen reifen passt
jr t /super t (170mm) grosser aufwand da brücken alle zu schmal 

noch nicht geschaut habe ich bei hanebrink , risse , the , kowa läufft aber darauf hinaus das für mich nur die grossen dh gabeln infragekommen 

alle kleinen hersteller sind wie ich finde unverschämt teuer maveric , lefty , .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nifrodne (9. Februar 2014)

Sandman kommt mit ein neue gabel.
80mm, made by german a und kostet 899€


----------



## dopero (9. Februar 2014)

Die Maverick kann man ja anscheinend in Grenzen auch ohne Umbau fahren.
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/cl...me-maverick-sc32-fork-668079.html#post7528036

Ich persönlich würde nur eine Gabel umbauen, bei der alle zu wechselnden Teile serienmäßig ebenfalls geklemmt sind. Sie SC32 würde ich wegen dem Press-(Klebe)-Sitz nicht selbst umbauen. Klebungen sind meist schwieriger in den Griff zu bekommen als man sich vorstellt, so zumindest meine berufliche Erfahrung dazu.


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt nicht so der gewichts fetischist bei meinem projekt .......



Fahr mal ne Tour mit uns und du änderst deine Aussage sofort. 

Für Bergab isses relativ wurscht, aber auch da möcht ich kein Monster-Teil mehr fahren.



Nifrodne schrieb:


> Sandman kommt mit ein neue gabel.
> 80mm, made by german a und kostet 899€


Na hoffentlich mit genügend Reifenfreigang.


----------



## corra (9. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Fahr mal ne Tour mit uns und du änderst deine Aussage sofort.




ich fahre mit meinen 135 kilo und 20 kilo rädern seit jahren touren  dh , fr , dirt usw ich denke nicht das es bei 155 kilo rollender masse auf 2-3 mehr oder weniger ankommt


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2014)

Ich meinte auch eher die generelle tourenuntauglichkeit einer Downhillgabel, wobei es dann natürlich auch wieder drauf an kommt was man unter ner "Tour" versteht. Auf "meinen" Touren haste da bergauf keine 10min. Spaß.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2014)

Noch ein Nachtrag zu der Schönheit oben: http://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworkbikes/


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2014)

Wasn das ?  Hat sich da jemand an dem armen Rahmen vergangen ?


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2014)

@Fabeymer: Hat auf den ersten Blick starke Ähnlichkeit zum Fatbike von Velotraum. Ist vermutlich der integrierte Gepäckträger.


dopero schrieb:


> Die Maverick kann man ja anscheinend in Grenzen auch ohne Umbau fahren.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/cl...me-maverick-sc32-fork-668079.html#post7528036
> 
> Ich persönlich würde nur eine Gabel umbauen, bei der alle zu wechselnden Teile serienmäßig ebenfalls geklemmt sind. Sie SC32 würde ich wegen dem Press-(Klebe)-Sitz nicht selbst umbauen. Klebungen sind meist schwieriger in den Griff zu bekommen als man sich vorstellt, so zumindest meine berufliche Erfahrung dazu.


Die SC32 funktioniert ohne Umbau. Man benötigt nur die Spacer für 29er, dann bleiben 80-90mm Federweg übrig. 
Übrigens wiegt sie inkl. der Nabe genau 2kg.


----------



## McSlow (9. Februar 2014)

Denke das ist 2K-Kleber. Wird bei Titanrahmen übrigens wohl gar nicht so selten gemacht, solange es keine Sichtnaht ist. Ist aber ganz schön Dick aufgetragen  Aber gibt ja Schleifpapier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (9. Februar 2014)

[quote

..auch das nicolai hatten wir schon, aber ich finde es "nice" und muss noch mal gezeigt, bzw. in die Erinnerung gerufen werden!







[/quote]


hat jemand dazu mehr info ich habe 2 ufos hier und bekomm grad nervöses zukken inner hose


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Februar 2014)

Nifrodne schrieb:


> Sandman kommt mit ein neue gabel.
> 80mm, made by german a und kostet 899€



nein. german:a war vor zwei jahren. vlt auch letztes jahr.
sandman bringt dieses jahr ne gabel mit konventioneller bauweise, wie die zu hause verbreiterte magura gabel.


----------



## Nifrodne (10. Februar 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nein. german:a war vor zwei jahren. vlt auch letztes jahr.
> sandman bringt dieses jahr ne gabel mit konventioneller bauweise, wie die zu hause verbreiterte magura gabel.



Doch german a wieder.

Diese Saso dinger haben kein blow off


----------



## Radelcacher (10. Februar 2014)

Noch einer aus der Cruiser-Scene


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Februar 2014)

Nifrodne schrieb:


> Doch german a wieder.
> 
> Diese Saso dinger haben kein blow off



also ne verbreiterte xcite, oder noch was anderes?


----------



## Radelcacher (10. Februar 2014)

Hier nochmal ein Bild in sauber.
Mercedes MTB Alurahmen, Keilriemen, Nabenschaltung
Felgen 24" 80mm  mit Cracy Bob 2.35


----------



## jmr-biking (10. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob die beiden Cruiser hier was verloren haben. Meiner Meinung nach sind das keine Fat Tire Bikes.


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2014)

Radelcacher schrieb:


> Felgen 24" 80mm  mit Cracy Bob 2.35Anhang anzeigen 272385



Vorne isses ne 80mm Felge, hinten nicht.


----------



## Pugy (10. Februar 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob die beiden Cruiser hier was verloren haben. Meiner Meinung nach sind das keine Fat Tire Bikes.


 
Sehe ich genauso, bei dem Cruiser handelt es sich eher um ein "Fat Rim Bike" . Ich denke die Reifenbreite und nicht die Felgenbreite ist entscheident. Es sollten schon mindestens die 3,8" sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radelcacher (10. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vorne isses ne 80mm Felge, hinten nicht.


Hinten auch 80mm
Aber ihr habt recht, da muss ich wohl nochmal ran. Es war halt in dem Rahmen nicht mehr Platz.


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2014)

Radelcacher schrieb:


> Hinten auch 80mm


Auf dem 2. Bild sieht mans, sorry. Mir gefällt der breit gezogene Schwalbe Reifen


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2014)

Naja die Reifen sind schon ziemlich fett und es ist auch kein Cruiser-Rahmen. Ein bisschen Toleranz darf es schon sein. Mit ner angemessenen Lenkzentrale fänd ichs sehr geil.


----------



## Sleyvas (10. Februar 2014)

Kein Foto sondern entdecktes Video. Nicht schlecht, wie der das Dicke durch die Gegend jagt!

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/Rowdy-The-Clown-Goes-Fat-Biking-video-2014.html


----------



## Nifrodne (10. Februar 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> also ne verbreiterte xcite, oder noch was anderes?



Yes.

Steht auf nifrodne.blogspot.de


----------



## zoomer (10. Februar 2014)

Radelcacher schrieb:


> Hinten auch 80mm
> Aber ihr habt recht, da muss ich wohl nochmal ran. Es war halt in dem Rahmen nicht mehr Platz.



Ich finde das Bike mit Stern echt abgefahren und eine Bereicherung hier,
obwohl es nicht ganz ins Schema passt.
Selbst mit Seitenständer und "Niederquerschnittsreifen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (10. Februar 2014)

Pugy schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, bei dem Cruiser handelt es sich eher um ein "Fat Rim Bike" . Ich denke die Reifenbreite und nicht die Felgenbreite ist entscheident. Es sollten schon mindestens die 3,8" sein.


oioioi

29+ sind also keine Fatbikes?


----------



## criscross (10. Februar 2014)

Netzfund...auch ganz nett


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Fabeymer: Hat auf den ersten Blick starke Ähnlichkeit zum Fatbike von Velotraum. Ist vermutlich der integrierte Gepäckträger.



Der "Pilger" könnte mir auch gefallen...Anlötteile, Platz für 4,8" auf Clown Shoes und ein paar wirklich schöne Detaillösungen.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Februar 2014)

Nifrodne schrieb:


> Yes.
> 
> Steht auf nifrodne.blogspot.de



danke dafür. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


>


So ne Lefty ist zwar einerseits ne gute Möglichkeit, mit überschaubarem Aufwand, ne genial funktionierende Gabel bei voller 4.8er Reifenfreigängigkeit im Fatbike zu fahren, was die Optik angeht kann ich mich leider überhaupt nicht damit anfreunden.


----------



## Pugy (10. Februar 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> oioioi
> 
> 29+ sind also keine Fatbikes?



Die 3,8" bezogen sich nur auf die 26er Felgen. Der Tibor hatte ganz am Anfang mal die 3,0" als Mindestbreite vorgeschlagen. Da wären die 29+ dabei.  Und natürlich bin ich auch für Vielfalt und Toleranz im Forum.


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2014)

Naja, ein 3.0er Gazzaloddi auf ner Spank Stiffy ist sicher kein Fatbike, aber bissl tolerant sollte man schon sein.


----------



## zoomer (10. Februar 2014)

[quote="Pugy, post: 11732031, member: 260381Und natürlich bin ich auch für Vielfalt und Toleranz im Forum. [/quote]


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> [


Bist du da im Video auch irgendwo zu sehen ? Ein Ja/Nein genügt, kann dann ja selbst überlegen wer du sein könntest.


----------



## zoomer (10. Februar 2014)

Was für eine Frage,
von mir stammt natürlich Drehbuch, Regie und Kamera 


Das ist natürlich alles FAKE !
In München kommt, gar nie nicht, weder ein Eindruck von Urbanität auf,
oder Fröhlichkeit, geschweige denn Toleranz ....

(Dafür sorge ich schon  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (10. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> So ne Lefty ist zwar einerseits ne gute Möglichkeit, mit überschaubarem Aufwand, ne genial funktionierende Gabel bei voller 4.8er Reifenfreigängigkeit im Fatbike zu fahren, was die Optik angeht kann ich mich leider überhaupt nicht damit anfreunden.


 
jaaaa...an die Optik muss man sich wohl erst gewöhnen,
ich bin mal son XC Rennsemmel mit der Gabel probe gefahren,
war auch nen komisches Gefühl, wenn du übern Lenker schaust und eine Seite der Gabel fehlt...aber die Funktion war tip top !

diese Monsterdoppelbrückengabeln find ich da viiiiel schlimmer....


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> diese Monsterdoppelbrückengabeln find ich da viiiiel schlimmer....



Definitiv, geht mal sowas von garnicht am Fatbike...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ne schöne SC Upsidedown find ich aber äußerst sexy


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2014)

Wieviel Federweg die Lefty so wohl noch hat? Ich finde das beim notwendigen (finanziellen) Aufwand immer etwas bitter, wenn am Ende nicht viel übrig bleibt. Die 907-Rahmen sind mit den langen Steuerrohren ja denkbar schlecht geeignet. Mit nem kürzeren Steuerrohr könnte man zumindest die untere Schelle weiter hoch schieben und müsste nicht so viel vom Federweg wegspacern.


Bumble schrieb:


> Definitiv, geht mal sowas von garnicht am Fatbike......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub das nächste mal wenn ich die Heimat komme, mache ich ein erotisches Fotoshooting mit Mav nur für dich 

PS:
Unser forumseigener @rake09 hat es besser gelöst:






kleinerer Reifen und kürzeres Steuerrohr.
Und einer geht noch für Bumble aka Bubbel


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaub das nächste mal wenn ich die Heimat komme, mache ich ein erotisches Fotoshooting mit Mav nur für dich


Du meinst, die Maverick und Du zusammen auf nem




Yeah, hau rein


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Februar 2014)

vielleicht ist das hier schon mal gelaufen.... egal...

schönes Video...


----------



## Rake109 (11. Februar 2014)

@ John, die Lefty hat gute 90mm Federweg eher ein bisschen mehr


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

Rake109 schrieb:


> @ John, die Lefty hat gute 90mm Federweg eher ein bisschen mehr


Was müsste ich denn da insgesamt investieren für ne Stahlfeder Lefty mit allem Umbaukram den ich fürs Fatbike benötige ? Und wo lieg ich da am Ende gewichtstechnisch ? Und geht das def. auch mit 4.8er Lou auf Clown Shoe ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

Hoffentlich käme die nicht ins Surly?! Damit dürftest du dir ordentlich die Geo versauen.


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

Nene, ich denk ernsthaft über ein 2. Dickschiff mit Frontfederung nach, das Surly bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nene, ich denk ernsthaft über ein 2. Dickschiff mit Frontfederung nach,



Gute Entscheidung! 



> das Surly bleibt wie es ist.



Hast du da schon was Genaueres im Auge? Diesmal vielleicht in Carbon?


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hast du da schon was Genaueres im Auge? Diesmal vielleicht in Carbon?


Das Carbon-Fatty werd ich auf jeden Fall mal abwarten  Das Ganze hat ja auch keine Eile, hab ja was zum fahren und momentan eh keine Kohle.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Februar 2014)




----------



## Girl (11. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was müsste ich denn da insgesamt investieren für ne Stahlfeder Lefty mit allem Umbaukram den ich fürs Fatbike benötige ? Und wo lieg ich da am Ende gewichtstechnisch ? Und geht das def. auch mit 4.8er Lou auf Clown Shoe ?



Für eine gute Lefty Max (144mm FW) musst du um die 300€ rechnen, ist dann eine Stahlfeder, Nabe noch um die 50€. Was die Brücken kosten kann ich nicht sagen, soll es wohl in den Staaten geben.
Sicherlich kannst du auch eine normale Lefty verwenden, die hat Serie 110mm und würde dann bei ca. 70-80mm landen.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2014)

Die Brücken von MendonCycles liegen bei 220-240$ + Versand, 4,7% Zoll und 19% Märchensteuer. Für 4.8 nur die Max nehmen. 1" verlierst du auf 29" und mit Lou/Bud ists nochmal mehr, dann bleiben teilweise nur 60mm oder weniger übrig (so schon auf mtbr gelesen)

Auf ein Carbon-Fatty würde ich an eurer nicht all zu sehr setzen. Der einzige Artikel, den es darüber gibt, sagt was für Maßrahmen on demand jenseits von 3000€. Vermutlich ist das nicht das, was ihr erwartet.


			
				http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/01/31/on-one-carbon-fatbike-collaboration-with-sarto-bikes/ schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> We have a mini-production run bike done for Planet X called the Mondo, and we’re about to launch a full custom project with them, handled via us at Planet X, with full bikefitting and custom frame service at an amazingly good price.
> [...]
> I would hope the frame could retail for around £2500 (USD$3250).


http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/01/31/on-one-carbon-fatbike-collaboration-with-sarto-bikes/


----------



## zoomer (11. Februar 2014)

An das Ding glaube ich auch nicht.

Aber da sie jede Menge ihrer anderen Räder in erschwinglicher Carbonversion rausgebracht
haben gehe ich trotzdem davon aus dass da irgendwann auch mal ein Carbon Fatty rausfällt.

Nur hab ich keine grossen Hoffnungen dass mir das dann auch so gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2014)




----------



## Fabeymer (12. Februar 2014)




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Februar 2014)

Da sind sie mal wieder, die Salamandres... ready to race.


----------



## scylla (12. Februar 2014)

aus der Perspektive sind sie ja fast schon hübsch


----------



## zoomer (12. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> aus der Perspektive sind sie ja fast schon hübsch



Find ich auch.

Für mich dann bitte das Hellblaue


----------



## BigJohn (13. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Find ich auch.
> 
> Für mich dann bitte das Hellblaue


Oder vielleicht doch was anderes? 






Für den Sommer liegt wohl auch schon die Lefty bereit  (...die ich in diesem speziellen Fall auch als passend anerkennen würde)


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Februar 2014)

Übergang Gabel-Steuerrohr bei OnOne abgeschaut? Das sieht ja gruselig aus...


----------



## BigJohn (13. Februar 2014)

Ist halt ein ganz normales Cannondale-Steuerohr, da bliebe selbst mit einer 1,5"-Gabel noch ne kleine Kante. Bleibt nur die Lefty


----------



## svennox (13. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



..schöne FATY_Winter Bilder ! UND das cannondale geht auch in Ordnung


----------



## Optimizer (13. Februar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


Schön. Da würde mein neues Trikot gut dazu passen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. Februar 2014)

Das sind mal g'scheite Clown Shoes ....


----------



## Knollensteppe (13. Februar 2014)

In der Heimat der Fatbikes (Eagan, MN südlich von Minneapolis)...











Es fehlen ein paar gescheite Berge, aber die Infrastruktur ist beachtlich. Gespurte Trails, Karten, beheizte Umkleiden...echt gut gemacht.

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## dukestah (14. Februar 2014)

wow, neidisch


----------



## h4wk (14. Februar 2014)

> Gespurte Trails



Was es alles gibt...


----------



## dorfmann (14. Februar 2014)

Knollensteppe schrieb:


> beheizte Umkleiden


----------



## BigJohn (16. Februar 2014)

Fat Bike Stomp mit über 50 Fat Bikes

































http://cyclesinlife.com/2014-enchanted-fat-bike-stomp/


----------



## Ragnarim (16. Februar 2014)

oh man Schnee.... hätte heute fast einen Hitzschlag mit der Softshell den Berg hoch bekommen....


----------



## fanet82 (17. Februar 2014)

So, jetzt mit guten Bildern:


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

fanet82 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mit guten Bildern:



Mach das Loch im Rahmen zu, sonst wird das Bike mit der Zeit immer schwerer 

Kannst du mir mal Infos zur Gabel-Naben-Klemmung geben ? 135mm breiter 10mm Thru Bolt DT-Spanner ?
Aber was ist das dann für ne Nabe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Aber was ist das dann für ne Nabe ?



Das sollte das umbaubare Salsa-Nabenset sein.


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das sollte das umbaubare Salsa-Nabenset sein.


Danke, schaut so aus.

Dann wärs gar kein 135x10mm Thru Bolt sondern der hier:


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Februar 2014)

Du hattest schon so ziemlich Recht mit deiner Vermutung, nur sind es sogar 15mm TB. 
Lies nochmal die Specs der Naben durch...


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Du hattest schon so ziemlich Recht mit deiner Vermutung, nur sind es sogar 15mm TB.
> Lies nochmal die Specs der Naben durch...


Hab ich grade, es gibt die aber auch für 10mm:

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=49428&category=4247

Die müsste sich doch mit dem 135x10 Thru Bolt Spanner von DT kombinieren lassen ?

Oder geht dem nur mit dem dürren Salsa-Spanner der auf dem Bild zu sehn ist ?

Edit: Ist wohl wie bei der Surly Nabe, entweder verschrauben oder so nen Schnellspanner, aber kein 10mm ThruBolt


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> aber kein 10mm ThruBolt



Du müsstest mir mal bitte einen Smiley aus deinem Sammelsurium leihen, der einem anderen väterlich tröstend den Kopf tätschelt.


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Du müsstest mir mal bitte einen Smiley aus deinem Sammelsurium leihen, der einem anderen väterlich tröstend den Kopf tätschelt.


Da kann ich dir gleich mehrere anbieten, such dir einen aus:












  der hier entspricht nicht deinen Wünschen, ist aber auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Februar 2014)

Danke, da kann ich ja aus dem Vollen schöpfen! 



Bumble schrieb:


> aber kein 10mm ThruBolt


----------



## svennox (18. Februar 2014)

fanet82 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mit guten Bildern:




..geiles Teil, auch wenn mir persönl. ..ein schwarzer LRS besser gefallen würde !!!


----------



## Altitude (18. Februar 2014)

mit der makawa carbon gabel des beargrease können nur 15 x 142mm naben gefahren werden...


----------



## oli_muenchen (18. Februar 2014)

Frisch aus der "Presse". Nicolai mit Pinion, Gates und Carver Gabel


----------



## wartool (18. Februar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Frisch aus der "Presse". Nicolai mit Pinion und Carver Gabel



*nachderknarrefürdenbanküberfallsuch*


----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


>



Nicolai hats kapiert, sehr geil das Teil, damit ist klar was ich "gerne hätte" 
Mit Gates müsste aber auch Platz für nen dicken Reifen sein, das sollten die Herren noch mit einplanen.


----------



## zoomer (18. Februar 2014)

Die pummelige Gabel schaut super aus ....


----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2014)

Hab grad mal bissl über den Preis gegrübelt, 5000€ könnten da schon zusammen kommen schätze ich mal grob. 
Alleine für den Rahmen mit Pinion.....ach lassen wir das besser. 

Ich finds geil dass sich ein deutscher Hersteller da wirklich Gedanken gemacht hat und erkannt hat dass sowas am Markt fehlt.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Februar 2014)

Jep gerade bei Reifen wird die Entwicklung praktisch von allen Etablierten verschlafen. Schön, dass mal was Innovatives aus Deutschland kommt, das dann auch noch so gut aussieht.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Februar 2014)

der pinionkram is mir egal, aber sowas wie rahmen mit gabel hab ich mir erträumt, als ich 2012 mal ne weile son sandman hoggar fahrn durfte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo, leider ist bei 4,0 Reifenbreite Schluss


Bumble schrieb:


> Nicolai hats kapiert, sehr geil das Teil, damit ist klar was ich "gerne hätte"
> Mit Gates müsste aber auch Platz für nen dicken Reifen sein, das sollten die Herren noch mit einplanen.


----------



## Holland (18. Februar 2014)

Ob wohl die Achse vom Pinion breiter als normal ist? Oder gar das Gehäuse?
Gruss
Holland.

Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. Februar 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> der pinionkram is mir egal, aber sowas wie rahmen mit gabel hab ich mir erträumt, als ich 2012 mal ne weile son sandman hoggar fahrn durfte!


Den Rahmen gibts von Nicolai auch ohne Getriebe.


----------



## corra (19. Februar 2014)

schimpft sich dan argon fat XD


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Frisch aus der "Presse". Nicolai mit Pinion, Gates und Carver Gabel



Jetzt noch mit gescheitem Reifenfreigang und normalem Antrieb, dann


----------



## Nifrodne (19. Februar 2014)

Aber leute, pinion gebt kein garantie.
Sandman hatt das auch getested aber ja... Etwas verkaufen ohne garantie macht kein sin.


----------



## mete (19. Februar 2014)

Nifrodne schrieb:


> Aber leute, pinion gebt kein garantie.
> Sandman hatt das auch getested aber ja... Etwas verkaufen ohne garantie macht kein sin.



Macht ja nix, in Deutschland hat man 2 Jahre gesetzlich garantierte Gewährleistung, da kann sich auch Pinion nicht drumherum reden. Oder wo genau ist das Problem? Ansonsten kann eine kleine Klitsche wie Nicolai natürlich viel kurzfristiger auf so einen "Trend" reagieren, als ein großer Hersteller. Der gute Kalle verbaut ja da im wesentlichen dieselben Rohre und Frästeile, wie bei seinen anderen Bikes und die Geometrie hat man sich doch in ein paar Stunden am Rechner zurechtgezimmert (beziehungsweise wird in den meisten Fällen ja doch Custom-Geometrie bestellt). Da muss man sich bei der Konstruktion eines Großserienrades schon mehr Gedanken machen.


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2014)

Wieso gibt Pinion keine Garantie ? Erklärt mir das bitte mal jemand.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2014)

haben die ihr getriebe nich nach und nach im einsatzbereich beschränkt? was mal am/enduro war is jetz trecking oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmichl (19. Februar 2014)

Pinion gibt als Maximales Eingangsdrehmoment 250 Nm an. Da kann man sich ausrechnen, mit welcher Kraft ein 100kg Fahrer noch in die 175mm Kurbel treten darf....
Bei der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung gilt nach einem halben Jahr die Beweislastumkehr und dann musst du als Kunde unter Umständen nachweisen, dass das Produkt fehlerhaft ist oder war!
Ein Verkäufer hat mal so argumentiert: "Da war noch nie irgendwas. Und wenn was war, dann waren die immer sehr kulant."


----------



## svennox (19. Februar 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Frisch aus der "Presse". Nicolai mit Pinion, Gates und Carver Gabel



DAS TEIL IST ECHT TOP, auch inkl. der ganzen PARTS! ..wobei ich lieber das nicolaiARGON_FATTY nehmen würde, OHNE pinionGETRIEBE !


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> haben die ihr getriebe nich nach und nach im einsatzbereich beschränkt? was mal am/enduro war is jetz trecking oder so.


 
hier gibts noch was zum Pinion Getriebe und deren Eigenheiten zu lesen :

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/04/04/mitech-epsilon-zwischenstand-i-pinion-p1-18/


----------



## stuhli (19. Februar 2014)

Konnte mir gerade letzte Woche ein Argon Fat ansehen. Das wär auch was für mein Papa sein jüngsten Sohn. Auch ohne Pinion, wobei ich es mit dem Getriebe für IDEAL halte. Gern auch ohne Federgabel.


----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> hier gibts noch was zum Pinion Getriebe und deren Eigenheiten zu lesen :
> 
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/04/04/mitech-epsilon-zwischenstand-i-pinion-p1-18/



Seit mir mein Fatty beigebracht hat dass man auch mit zu schweren Fahrrädern
und 1x10 Fahren kann, bin ich wieder voll beim Thema "günstig und sorglos"
dabei.

Seither finde ich die drei Könige Pinion, Rohloff und Alfine auch wieder interessant 

Pinion oder Rohloff würde ich doch gerne mal ausprobieren,
aber bitte an 'nem schönen AM Hardtail.
Dieses Mitech-ähäm-Ding-da törnt mich sowas von ab ....


----------



## corra (19. Februar 2014)

pinion ist cool finde ich aber sauteuer und leider nicht nachrüstbar 
alfine geil sorglos aber etwas schwer 
rohloff top aber teuer und wenn mal was ist biste aufgeschmissen bei allen 3 


ich bleib bei der normalen schaltung wo ich damit nicht hinkomme brauch ich auch nicht hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2014)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Pinion gibt als Maximales Eingangsdrehmoment 250 Nm an. Da kann man sich ausrechnen, mit welcher Kraft ein 100kg Fahrer noch in die 175mm Kurbel treten darf....


 dan rechne es uns doch mal vor bitte


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Seit mir mein Fatty beigebracht hat dass man auch mit zu schweren Fahrrädern
> und 1x10 Fahren kann, bin ich wieder voll beim Thema "günstig und sorglos"
> dabei.
> 
> ...


 
vielleicht dann sowas ?
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/01/24/quantor-kraftwerk-9-0-testintro/


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Pinion oder Rohloff würde ich doch gerne mal ausprobieren,
> aber bitte an 'nem schönen AM Hardtail.


zb.




Mainz


----------



## BigJohn (19. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> vielleicht dann sowas ?
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/01/24/quantor-kraftwerk-9-0-testintro/


Naja AM ist anders und wenn mans mit Nicolai drauf kauft, wirds vermutlich günstiger.


----------



## corra (19. Februar 2014)

wenn ich jetzt vorne pinion und hinten rohloff fahre habe ich dann 252 gänge ohne das die kette das ritzel wechselt ???


----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> vielleicht dann sowas ?
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/01/24/quantor-kraftwerk-9-0-testintro/





Dutshlander schrieb:


> zb.
> 
> Mainz




Ja,
so in etwas hatte ich es mir vorgestellt 


Edith :

Ach ja, und damit würde ich dann gern noch die Rohloff testen :









Und danke,
die Alfine kann ich selbst testen, die ist auch ziemlich ok.
Nur das 1998er Pakka Fully drum herum nicht


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Februar 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja,
> so in etwas hatte ich es mir vorgestellt
> Edith :
> Ach ja, und damit würde ich dann gern noch die Rohloff testen :
> ...


REM: Alfine 11g habe ich auch noch im direktem vergleich. (nun auch in meinen Album) Jedes hat sein einsatz-zweck


----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2014)

Nur gehen die Dinger alle nicht in 170er Fatbikehinterbauten. 


Netzfund :


----------



## Holzmichl (19. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> dan rechne es uns doch mal vor bitte


Drehmoment(max)/Beschleunigung*Weg=Masse(max) also
250Nm/(9,81m/s²*0,175m=145kg
Bleibt bei 100kg Fahrergewicht zusätzlich die Ausübung einer Gewichtskraft von 45kg.
Im Pinion-Handbuch steht ein zulässiges Fahrergewicht (inkl. Rucksack o.ä.) von 110kg.


----------



## corra (20. Februar 2014)

wenn ich sowas schon lese mit gewichts beschränkung sollte man den ing.leute welche mittem knüppel geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (20. Februar 2014)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> von 45kg.



Klingt erstmal wenig, aber erstens steht man mit mindestens einem Bein nicht auf der antreibenden Kurbel (-20kg?) und zweitens sind 45kg zusätzliche Kraft gar nicht mal so ohne. Dafür muss man schon ordentlich am Lenker reißen um die passende Gegenkraft zu erzeugen.


----------



## ONE78 (20. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas schon lese mit gewichts beschränkung sollte man den ing.leute welche mittem knüppel geben



Naja, auch irgend eine Last muss man so ein Getriebe schon auslegen (ich meine bei rohloff ist auch bei 250Nm schluss) um das Getriebe zu dimensionieren. Wenn man mehr Leistung da durchprügeln will, muss man auch bereit sein, das notwendige mehrgewicht in kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## corra (20. Februar 2014)

na 250 nm hat mein vr6 ja nichtmal ich denke nicht das sone rohlof das vertragen würde 

ist aber auch egal ich finde das die das so zu bauen haben das da jeder mit los kann


----------



## mete (20. Februar 2014)

corra schrieb:


> na 250 nm hat mein vr6 ja nichtmal



Das Drehmoment bei Motoren ist ja auch Kinderkram im Vergleich zum Fahrrad. Die Leistung kommt hier über die Drehzahl. Beim Fahrrad ist man da leider ziemlich begrenzt, wenn man nicht ein extra Getriebe zur Drehzahlumwandlung davorschaltet.


----------



## Joopie (20. Februar 2014)

Der Rohlff hat sogar Tandem freigabe und ich denke mal das diesen Theoretischen wert nix mit das Dreh-Moment in der Praxis zu tun hat.
Also alles halb so wild, und ich würde so ein Pinion-Getriebe bedenkenlos einsetzen. Wird sogar in E-Bikes gemacht wo auch eine freigabe von mehr als 100Kg Fahrer-Gewicht angegeben wird.
Holzmichl seine berechnung ist auch nur dan richtig wenn die Kurbel Waagerecht steht und der Fahrer mit sein kompletten Gewicht auf einem Pedal tritt.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2014)

Die Rechnung ist Käse. Das Fahrergewicht müssen nur die Lager tragen und ein Großteil davon ruht auf dem Sattel. Trotzdem hat ein trainierter Radler ordentlich Druck auf dem Pedal.


----------



## Holzmichl (20. Februar 2014)

Joopie schrieb:


> Der Rohlff hat sogar Tandem freigabe und ich denke mal das diesen Theoretischen wert nix mit das Dreh-Moment in der Praxis zu tun hat.


Rohloff hat den Vorteil, dass die Übersetzung von Ritzel und Kettenblatt noch vor dem Getriebe kommt. Daher gibt es dafür auch bei Rohloff eine Beschränkung...


Joopie schrieb:


> Also alles halb so wild, und ich würde so ein Pinion-Getriebe bedenkenlos einsetzen. Wird sogar in E-Bikes gemacht wo auch eine freigabe von mehr als 100Kg Fahrer-Gewicht angegeben wird.


In E-Bikes entlastet ein Motor in der Nabe das Getriebe sogar! (Jedenfalls kenne ich kein E-Bike mit Pinion und Tretlagermotor)


Joopie schrieb:


> Holzmichl seine berechnung ist auch nur dan richtig wenn die Kurbel Waagerecht steht und der Fahrer mit sein kompletten Gewicht auf einem Pedal tritt.


also z.B. beim Wiegetritt am Berg. Oder aber beim Sprung oder Drop ungünstig im Pedal landen...
Hier gibt es einiges nachzulesen zu den Krafteinflüssen beim Radfahren:
http://spt0010a.sport.uni-oldenburg.de/PDF/DERRUNDETRITT.pdf

Aber um bei den Fatbikes zu bleiben: Ist es nicht gerade bei diesen Bikes so, dass mehr im Wiegetritt gefahren wird und durch die hohe Traktion bei niedrigem Luftdruck auch bergauf ordentlich in die Pedale gestiegen werden kann?


----------



## mete (20. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist Käse.



Nicht (komplett). Für den Wiegetritt mit vollem Körpereinsatz passt es eventuell schon fast.



> Trotzdem hat ein trainierter Radler ordentlich Druck auf dem Pedal.



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe ich bei mir auf meiner Powertap-Nabe mal ein maximales Moment von etwas über 80Nm gemessen (müsste ich zuhause noch mal prüfen). Leider weiß ich nicht, in welchem Gang das war. Unter der Annahme, dass es hinten ein mittleres Ritzel war komme ich auf etwa 200Nm Eingangsmoment an der Kurbel. Ich bin allerdings mit 75kg nicht wirklich schwer und auch nicht gerade ein Bahnsprinter (Tretleistung war etwa 1200W, Bahnsprinter bringen kurzzeitig das Doppelte, allerdings bei wesentlich höherer Frequenz, aber über 300Nm dürften dann schon anliegen). Viele (normalgewichtige) Hobbyradler dürften sich aber schwer tun, an die 250Nm heranzukommen. Die 110kg Empfehlung von Pinion erscheint mir da schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Februar 2014)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Rohloff hat den Vorteil, dass die Übersetzung von Ritzel und Kettenblatt noch vor dem Getriebe kommt. Daher gibt es dafür auch bei Rohloff eine Beschränkung...
> 
> In E-Bikes entlastet ein Motor in der Nabe das Getriebe sogar! (Jedenfalls kenne ich kein E-Bike mit Pinion und Tretlagermotor)
> 
> ...


Na was der Holzmichl nicht kennt gibt es nicht oder doch http://www.pinion.eu/PDF/pinion-ebike-postkarte-2011_web.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (20. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Na was der Holzmichl nicht kennt gibt es nicht oder doch http://www.pinion.eu/PDF/pinion-ebike-postkarte-2011_web.pdf


Diese Konzeptstudie, von Pinion (in der E-Version allerdings nur 8 Gänge) auf der Eurobike 2011 vorgestellt, ist wohl nicht mehr in der Pipeline bei Pinion.
Aber das ist ja wohl bei vielen derartigen Konzeptstudien so.
Ob es technische Probleme - außer den "nur 8 Gängen", einer weiteren Entwicklung im Wege standen, gegeben hat weiß man auch nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2014)

Können wir HIER wieder zu Bildern zurückkehren und das Labern in den Laberthread verlegen?


----------



## wolfk (20. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Können wir HIER wieder zu Bildern zurückkehren und das Labern in den Laberthread verlegen?


Aber gerne:





http://pedegoeurope.com/bike-info-2/trail-tracker-electric-bike/


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Februar 2014)

Mit solchen Bikes kann ich nichts anfangen, sorry... 
5cm Riser und dann dieser.... "Sattel", das Ganze dann gepaart mit Motor ist ungefähr so sportlich wie diese elektrisch ausklappbaren Sessel.


----------



## Ragnarim (20. Februar 2014)

biken, nicht nur labern =)


----------



## zoomer (20. Februar 2014)

wolfk schrieb:


> Aber gerne:
> http://pedegoeurope.com/bike-info-2/trail-tracker-electric-bike/




Unterschätzt die eBikes nicht ....


In jedem anderen Land wäre er als Tüftler hoch angesehen,
hier wird er kriminalisiert. Hätte er doch lieber die Steuer
hinterzogen und sich selbst angezeigt 


Reschpekt :

".... war einer Zivilstreife ein Liegeradfahrer aufgefallen, der auf der Bundesstraße 18 Höhe Kirchdorf *mit ca. 90 km/h bergauf auf dem parallel zur Straße verlaufenden Radweg in Richtung Mindelheim fuhr *....
.... Bei dem vor Ort sichergestellten „Fahrrad“ *handelt es sich um ein dreirädriges Liegerad, das durch einen Elektromotor angetrieben wird*. Das Gefährt wurde sichergestellt ....."

Quelle


(Möglicherweise war es gar kein Fatbike oder nicht mal ein 29er)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ....ist ungefähr so sportlich wie diese elektrisch ausklappbaren Sessel.



Hey hey, Vorsicht, nix gegen meinen E-Sessel, sonst gibts Ärger


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2014)

KHS 4 Season, der Klon vom 907. Bikes-direct (Motobecane) bringt vom Klon noch nen Klon raus, anders lackiert und fast um die Hälfte billiger


----------



## wolfk (21. Februar 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mit solchen Bikes kann ich nichts anfangen, sorry...
> 5cm Riser und dann dieser.... "Sattel"...


Eine Augenweide ist der Trailhunter von Pedego auch für mich nicht, da gefällt
mir das neue Modell von Bulls schon besser:



Es ist allerdings noch ein Prototyp.


----------



## HTWolfi (21. Februar 2014)

wolfk schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings noch ein Prototyp.


Nicht weiter schlimm – kann ruhig in dem Stadium verharren …


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2014)

Jetzt bitte wieder Fahrräder statt Moppeds? 
Ich hab mich gestern erst von einem Opi auf sonem Dings zersägen lassen müssen (halt mit schmäleren Reifen) 
Bei den Cityrädern ist die Entwicklung übrigens deutlich weiter, das Mopped von dem Opi hatte nur ein dickes Unterrohr und ein kleines Kästchen am Lenker, sonst hat man fast nicht gesehen, dass das kein Fahrrad ist. Ich hab ne ganze Weile gebraucht, um das zu schnallen, und bis dahin konnte ich vor lauter Luft japsen eh nicht mehr denken


----------



## wolfk (21. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Jetzt bitte wieder Fahrräder statt Moppeds?


Aber sicher!
Ich wollte mit den beiden von mir geposteten Fotos auch nur sagen, das sich - für mich erstaunlich - auch in der Nische der Fatbikes eine bedrohliche Entwicklung abzeichnet....


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> KHS 4 Season, der Klon vom 907. Bikes-direct (Motobecane) bringt vom Klon noch nen Klon raus, anders lackiert und fast um die Hälfte billiger


Ich hab gerade erst gemerkt, dass der einen Monoski am Vorderrad hat. Das in den USA momentan der letzte Schrei für ordentlich Schnee zu sein.


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade erst gemerkt, dass der einen Monoski am Vorderrad hat. Das in den USA momentan der letzte Schrei für ordentlich Schnee zu sein.


Ist mir gestern schon aufgefallen, wollt aber nix sagen, weil ich dachte ich bin dann wieder der Einzige der dumm fragt und keine Ahnung hat was grade so "in" ist.


----------



## zoomer (21. Februar 2014)

wolfk schrieb:


> Eine Augenweide ist der Trailhunter von Pedego auch für mich nicht, da gefällt
> mir das neue Modell von Bulls schon besser:
> Anhang anzeigen 274523
> Es ist allerdings noch ein Prototyp.




Ich finde den Rahmen und die Gabel super schön.
Gut, ich brauch den Bubble am Tretlager und die eckige Trinkflasche
auch nicht.

Nur wird das Ding eines Tages das Prototypenstadium verlassen und
dann wird der Bulls Grafiker so lange rumnerven bis man ihn seine
Aufkleber draufmachen lässt. Dann ist die Tretlagerbeule vielleicht
das kleinere Übel


----------



## Xtrainer (21. Februar 2014)

Moin..  Weiss nicht ob das schon gebracht wurde?? Argon Fat Pinion.. *lechtz
Nix E-Motor..  Um wieder auf die Treträder zurück zu kommen.. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. Februar 2014)

Ja,
ist in Form von Bild und Video hier schon in allen möglichen
Threads herumgegeistert.

Macht aber nix weil es nach wie vor sehr beeindruckend
(und unerreichbar  ) ist ....


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie löst die Kiste gar nix bei mir aus, das Singlespeed-Nicolai fand ich dagegen super. 

Hab mir heute mal das Farley angeschaut und werde demnächst mal eine Runde damit drehen zwecks Vergleich mit der Krampe. Bin gespannt, wie sich 29*3er und 26*3.8er Knard so im Vergleich anfühlen.


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Irgendwie löst die Kiste gar nix bei mir aus...



Ich find die dicke Gabel extrem sexy, die würd gut in mein noch ungeborenes Fatty reinpassen


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, so recht kann ich mich mit 'ner Federgabel noch nicht anfreunden. Ich find die Dickerchen gerade deshalb so cool, weil da einfach nix kaputtgehen kann. Abgesehen vom Reifendruck muss man eigentlich an nix rumdoktern.


----------



## Optimizer (21. Februar 2014)

Neues Surly "Ice Cream Truck":




symmetrisch und 190/197er Hinterbau.


----------



## dopero (21. Februar 2014)

Ist das nicht die Gabel, die auch Sandman einbauen wollte?
Die haben sie dann doch aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht verwendet, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Februar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Neues Surly "Ice Cream Truck":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre was für meines Vaters Sohn...


----------



## Rommos (21. Februar 2014)

Prototyp von Veloheld  http://www.veloheld.de/unser-fatbike-prototype-veloheld-fat-iron/


----------



## rayc (21. Februar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ... weil da einfach nix kaputtgehen kann.


Bis auf'm Rahmen  
Die Last auf den Rahmen wäre mit Federgabel geringer.
KLar schluckt der Reifen schon einiges, aber die Schläge auf die Hände sind beim Fatbike mit Starrgabel deutlich stärker als bei einen MTB mit Federgabel. FÜr mich ein absolutes NoGo.
Evt. bringt die Carbongabel etwas, aber an eine Federgabel wird sie nicht rankommen. 
Beim RR merkt man den Unterschied zur einer Alugabel.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (21. Februar 2014)

Carbongabel bringt schon einiges an Komfort, hab ja an meiner Krampe die Stahlgabel ersetzt. Vor allem kleine Vibrationen werden besser rausgefiltert.

Tapatalk said so.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Februar 2014)

Ach, und das Anlupfen der Front macht mit ca. 600g weniger auch deutlich mehr Spaß und erleichtert das Fahren. 

Tapatalk said so.


----------



## zoomer (21. Februar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ach, und das Anlupfen der Front macht mit ca. 600g weniger auch deutlich mehr Spaß und erleichtert das Fahren.
> 
> Tapatalk said so.





Mein Problem daran ist dass mir dann sofort der Gedanke an leichte (teure) Laufräder kommt.


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Februar 2014)

Da gibt's für 29+ ja noch nicht wirklich was, außerdem sind die Rabbit Holes ja auch nicht sooo schwer. Würde aber die Carbongabel vorziehen, als Kostengründen und wegen des Komfortgewinns.


----------



## zoomer (21. Februar 2014)

Nein, ich dachte wir wären bei der neuen Carbongabel beim Fatty.

Die Räder vom 29* sind mit (120 TPI Reifen) schon OK.


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Februar 2014)

Für 180€ 700g sparen, da kommt kein LRS mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (21. Februar 2014)

dopero schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Gabel, die auch Sandman einbauen wollte?
> Die haben sie dann doch aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht verwendet, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.



links im bild is die g:a flame. rechts sollte es ne 2013 sandman javelina sein (die flame wurde 2011 und 2012 auch unter diesem namen verkauft), produziert in taiwan.
für 2014 gibts von sandman dann ne konventionelle gabel von g:a.


----------



## dukestah (22. Februar 2014)

wolfk schrieb:


> Eine Augenweide ist der Trailhunter von Pedego auch für mich nicht, da gefällt
> mir das neue Modell von Bulls schon besser:
> Anhang anzeigen 274523
> Es ist allerdings noch ein Prototyp.


gar nicht mal unschick, könnte meiner frau gut gefallen, nicht jeder verbringt soviel auf dem bike um bei jeder tour mit allen mithalten zu können 
nur das mini kettenblatt irritiert ein wenig, ist da noch ein getriebe im antrieb?


----------



## wolfk (22. Februar 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> gar nicht mal u
> nur das mini kettenblatt irritiert ein wenig, ist da noch ein getriebe im antrieb?


Ja, der neue 2014er Boschmotor hat ein Getriebe im Antrieb - das kleinst mögliche Kettenblatt vorne hat 15 Zähne, die Übersetzung beträgt 2,5 = 37,5. 
In meinen Augen ein Nachteil des neuen Boschmotors - der Einbau kleinerer Kettenblätter ist nicht mehr möglich - gerade bei MTBs wurde es beim alten Boschmotor oft gemacht.


----------



## Nifrodne (22. Februar 2014)




----------



## Bumble (22. Februar 2014)

Schnellspanner an so ner Monstergabel schaut komisch aus.


----------



## Nifrodne (22. Februar 2014)

36mm... so QR geht


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2014)

und man kann die alten Vorderrad Naben weiter fahren


----------



## dukestah (22. Februar 2014)

wolfk schrieb:


> Ja, der neue 2014er Boschmotor hat ein Getriebe im Antrieb - das kleinst mögliche Kettenblatt vorne hat 15 Zähne, die Übersetzung beträgt 2,5 = 37,5.
> In meinen Augen ein Nachteil des neuen Boschmotors - der Einbau kleinerer Kettenblätter ist nicht mehr möglich - gerade bei MTBs wurde es beim alten Boschmotor oft gemacht.


das ist ja wirklich blöd, dann muss man ja hinten auch riesen ritzel fahren um noch einigermaßen eine vernünftige trittfrequenz bergauf zu haben, wird also nix mit 10-24 ritzel und kurzem käfig...


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> das ist ja wirklich blöd, dann muss man ja hinten auch riesen ritzel fahren um noch einigermaßen eine vernünftige trittfrequenz bergauf zu haben, wird also nix mit 10-24 ritzel und kurzem käfig...


Für die vernünftige Trittfrequenz bergauf sorgt der Motor, du kannst ja weiterfahren wie in der Ebene. Welche Vorteile soll denn eine 10-24er Kassette haben, die es meines Wissens nicht mal gibt?!


----------



## dukestah (22. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Für die vernünftige Trittfrequenz bergauf sorgt der Motor, du kannst ja weiterfahren wie in der Ebene. Welche Vorteile soll denn eine 10-24er Kassette haben, die es meines Wissens nicht mal gibt?!


naja, weiterfahren wie in der ebene ist eher ein theorethischer aspekt, da macht der akku nicht lange mit, falls der motor überhaupt soviel power bringt, ich meine ja wirklich bergauf, also da wo normale tretschaltbikes mit 22 zu 34 noch gerade so vorwärts kommen, bei 37,5 müsste man ja dann schon auf nen 58 ritzel 
gut, 10-24 war jetzt eher eine 'vorgestellte' größe, 11-25 käme aber aufs gleiche, zumindest wirds bei 11-34 definitiv eng mit kurzem käfig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. Februar 2014)

Xtrainer schrieb:


>



Der Guru hat im Nicolai Unterforum ne Preisvermutung gepostet, habs grade entdeckt.
Knapp 3000€ für den Rahmen mit Pinion und nochmal 260€ für den Gates Kram

Da lag ich mit meiner Vermutung von 5000€ für das Komplettbike ja noch niedrig 

Klar ist die Kiste geil, aber bei solchen Preisen vergeht zumindest mir die Lust an sowas, da bastel ich mir doch lieber was Individuelles.


----------



## zoomer (22. Februar 2014)

Ich denke so 1200 € würde ich für Rahmen, Gabel und Getriebe schon hinlegen ...


----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Februar 2014)

Um die 3000 bekommst du es komplett mit rohloff.und bei der preisklasse in der das nicolai spielt ist die reifenbreite schwach.wenn ich das mit "neuen" Rädern vergleiche. Ob es an nem fatbike relevant ist ob ich das gewicht im hinterrad,mittig im tretlager bereich oder verteilt auf beide stellen habe wird bei um die 14 kg nicht das Hauptproblem sein. Schön is es auf alle fälle.


----------



## dopero (22. Februar 2014)

Die 14 kg dürften bloß bei weitem nicht reichen. Das im November angetestete war ein Singlespeeder mit Starrgabel und brachte ja schon 13,2 kg auf die Waage. Mit dem Mehrgewicht von Fedrgabel und Pinion gehe ich da eher von über 15 kg aus.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2014)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> und bei der preisklasse in der das nicolai spielt ist die reifenbreite schwach.wenn ich das mit "neuen" Rädern vergleiche.


Seit wann ist die Reifenbreite eine Frage des Preises? Das Nicolai hat eine klare Ausrichtung auf Trails und da sind 5" Reifen nicht unbedingt von Vorteil. Mir ist es lieber, wenn sich jemand richtig Gedanken macht, anstatt einfach alle Bedürfnisse des Marktes erfüllen zu wollen. Und dass die Preise nicht mit Rahmen aus Taiwan mithalten können sollte eigentlich klar sein. Es ist gut, dass jemand hier fertigt und um so besser, dass es einen Markt dafür gibt!


----------



## Bumble (22. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Nicolai hat eine klare Ausrichtung auf Trails und da sind 5" Reifen nicht unbedingt von Vorteil.



Für mich bringen die extrafetten Pellen schon erhebliche Vorteile und ich fahr nur Trails.
Ich kann mit Lou vorne und BFL hinten endlich komplett mit sehr niedrigem Luftdruck fahren ohne Durchschläge zu haben, für mich ein riesen Gewinn und erheblich mehr Fahrspaß.

Das dürfte für Nicolai aber nicht der Grund gewesen sein, man hat es bei 3.7/4.0 halt einfacher so ne  Kiste umzusetzen und hat weniger/keine Einschränkungen, es ist halt ne Vernunftsentscheidung.


----------



## svennox (22. Februar 2014)

dopero schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Gabel, die auch Sandman einbauen wollte?
> Die haben sie dann doch aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht verwendet, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere.
> 
> 
> ...



cool....FATY-Fully-Gabel 

ps. ..mich schockt LEIDER auch der fatyARGONnicolai PREIS 
...aber gebarucht (im tollen Zustand) würde ich eins nehmen inkl. geiler Parts


----------



## ONE78 (22. Februar 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> zumindest wirds bei 11-34 definitiv eng mit kurzem käfig



Also mein altes XO und mein zee mit shadow+ sind auch beide mit kurzem Käfig und schaffen beide 11-36


----------



## titzy (22. Februar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Also mein altes XO und mein zee mit shadow+ sind auch beide mit kurzem Käfig und schaffen beide 11-36



Und vorne auch problemlos den Wechsel von 22 auf 44?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (22. Februar 2014)

Nope, natürlich einfach. Da oben gings ja noch um das e-rad.

wer fährt denn vorn 22-44?


----------



## titzy (22. Februar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Nope, natürlich einfach. Da oben gings ja noch um das e-rad.


Ah, sorry, hatte das mir 1fach vorne nicht auf dem Schirm.
Dann ists klar und kein Problem. Wobei ich schon sagen muss, an @cubation Fatty mit vorn 22-32 und hinten 36-11 ist der middle Käfig schon arg grenzwertig wie ich finde.



ONE78 schrieb:


> wer fährt denn vorn 22-44?


Ich, besser gesagt 22-33-44 und hinten 36-11 oder 32-11 an 2 Rädern.
Nannte man früher mal 3fach, aber der Trend geht ja aktuell wieder zu weniger statt mehr!


----------



## 1817 (23. Februar 2014)

wieder mal ein


----------



## Holland (23. Februar 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Ob wohl die Achse vom Pinion breiter als normal ist? Oder gar das Gehäuse?



Die Pinion-Kurbel sieht auf dem Foto hier anders als "normal" aus. Stärkere Kröpfung, oder?





Gruss
Holland.


----------



## zoomer (23. Februar 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Die Pinion-Kurbel sieht auf dem Foto hier anders als "normal" aus. Stärkere Kröpfung, oder?
> Gruss
> Holland.



Das könnte sein.
Dann sollte das Pinion so, mit normalbreiter Achse, nur wie hier zu sehen mit Gates Riemen,
fatbiketauglich sein.
(Mit Kette wäre wegen der nahen Kettenlinie keine Kassette schleiffrei möglich)


----------



## dukestah (23. Februar 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Also mein altes XO und mein zee mit shadow+ sind auch beide mit kurzem Käfig und schaffen beide 11-36


ich fahr die kurze saint 9fach an zwei bikes und da war 11-34 echt grenzwertig, die kette schlappert bei den kleinen ritzeln schon arg rum und war nur mit bionicon kefü und hope kettenblattkefü vom abspringen zu retten, mit der hammerschmidt ist das nicht so kritisch, da klapperts halt aber bei einfach kettenblatt am fully hopste die kette öfters runter, 11-28 funktioniert definitiv stabiler weil ich ne straffere kette fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (23. Februar 2014)

Gegen das klappern kann ich shadow+ empfehlen. Ich fahre die am QH und kann da die Kette kurz genug machen. Am fully (ohne shadow+) hab ich auch zusätzlich ne bionicon


----------



## selecta gold (26. Februar 2014)

Rommos schrieb:


> Prototyp von Veloheld  http://www.veloheld.de/unser-fatbike-prototype-veloheld-fat-iron/












der zweite Proto


----------



## dukestah (26. Februar 2014)

hm, irgendwie kann ich mich mit der lefty optik am fat bike nicht anfreunden, in dem fall gefällt mir der erste prototyp auch besser


----------



## Girl (26. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich sehr schick, wenn denn da nicht die unpassenden Speichennippel wären!!!!
Warum stelle ich solche Bilder online?


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Februar 2014)

weil da boogie aufm reifen steht.


----------



## Girl (26. Februar 2014)

Und hinten "Raubelwalzer"


----------



## selecta gold (26. Februar 2014)

und warum ist die nabe nicht purple?

weil ich kann!


----------



## Girl (26. Februar 2014)

Alles schlechte Fotomontage


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Februar 2014)

lustlose kabelverlegung


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2014)

selecta gold schrieb:


> und warum ist die nabe nicht purple?
> 
> weil ich kann!


oder eben nicht  Finde es auch etwas unausgegoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennofen (26. Februar 2014)

Schnick Schnack die Karre ist geil! Bringt ihr die mit zur BFS?


----------



## Stelloni (26. Februar 2014)

http://singletrackworld.com/2014/02/custom-cannondale-super-v-fatbike/

Schönes Gerät


----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2014)

surly ice cream truck:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelle: bikeroumor.com


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2014)

Stelloni schrieb:


> http://singletrackworld.com/2014/02/custom-cannondale-super-v-fatbike/
> 
> Schönes Gerät


Das fette Super V ist genial, dafür könnte ich mich gerade so erwärmen  Sehr interessant auch die Verbreiterung des Tretlagers.


----------



## 1st_Parma (26. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das fette Super V ist genial, dafür könnte ich mich gerade so erwärmen  Sehr interessant auch die Verbreiterung des Tretlagers.


Sehe ich auch so, sehr geil das Teil.


----------



## dukestah (26. Februar 2014)

Altitude schrieb:


> surly ice cream truck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr schön!
so allmählich wird mir angesichts der richtig dicken bikes mein pugsley echt zu dünn


----------



## Staanemer (26. Februar 2014)

Ich muss definitiv sagen: es gibt schon Bekloppte


----------



## titzy (26. Februar 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich muss definitiv sagen: es gibt schon Bekloppte



Echt mal, was wolln die denn mit den ganzen Skiern?


----------



## Staanemer (26. Februar 2014)

Eben, und wozu haben die Skipisten, wenn da keiner runter fährt?





Und Wanderwege, auf denen man angeblich Schneeschuhe braucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (26. Februar 2014)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Schnick Schnack die Karre ist geil! Bringt ihr die mit zur BFS?



...um schon mal teilweise zu antworten.... titzy meinte vorhin zu mir eines der beiden Veloheld Räder wird auf der BFS zu sehen sein. 


Thomas


----------



## titzy (26. Februar 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> ...um schon mal teilweise zu antworten.... titzy meinte vorhin zu mir eines der beiden Veloheld Räder wird auf der BFS zu sehen sein.
> 
> 
> Thomas



Steht zumindest hier mit in den Comments.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2014)

Wer wird sich denn hier aus dem Forum auf der BFS einfinden? Zeitlich könnte ich das durchaus einrichten.


----------



## titzy (27. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wer wird sich denn hier aus dem Forum auf der BFS einfinden?


Cubation und ich wollen auf jedenfall hin. Ist nur noch nicht raus wann, aber ich vermute mal es wird der Sonntag, Samstag ginge bei Cubation erst nach 16 Uhr. Genaueres können wir ja zeitnah noch bekannt geben.
Soweit ich informiert bin wollte Rennofen mit seinem Projekt auch dort anzutreffen sein.

@cubation: Wie war das letztes Jahr, konnte man seine eigenes Rad mit aufs Gelände nehmen, damit man das lieb gewonnen Fatty draußen nicht anschließen muss?


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Cubation und ich wollen auf jedenfall hin. Ist nur noch nicht raus wann, aber ich vermute mal es wird der Sonntag, Samstag ginge bei Cubation erst nach 16 Uhr. Genaueres können wir ja zeitnah noch bekannt geben.
> Soweit ich informiert bin wollte Rennofen mit seinem Projekt auch dort anzutreffen sein.


Macht das mal, allein ist es nämlich etwas fad und meine Berliner Kontaktleute kann ich für sowas vermutlich nicht begeistern.


----------



## corra (27. Februar 2014)

kann mir mal einer helfen was ist bfs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Februar 2014)

berliner fahrradschau


----------



## cubation (27. Februar 2014)

Sonntag (23.05. ) ist sonst auch noch ein Tag. Vormittags zur BFS und anschließend ne Fatbike Sightseeing-Tour oder über den Tiergarten rüber zum Grunewald. 


Thomas


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2014)

Im Bus lassen die mich sicher kein Fahrrad mitnehmen 
/EDIT: Ok das geht sogar, aber ich hab keine Transportbox


----------



## titzy (27. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Im Bus lassen die mich sicher kein Fahrrad mitnehmen



Hängs Rad mitn Abschleppseil an den Bus und lass dich ziehen ...


----------



## Joopie (27. Februar 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Hängs Rad mitn Abschleppseil an den Bus und lass dich ziehen ...


so in etwa nicht; Klick


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Februar 2014)

Was Halbfettes für Bumble.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2014)

Würde mit interessieren was für Spacer in der DUC sind. Mit den Normalen wäre artgerechte Bewegung etwas riskant.


----------



## zoomer (27. Februar 2014)

Was ist das denn - Lefty/Righty


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was Halbfettes für Bumble.Anhang anzeigen 275796


Warum für mich ?
Find ich schrecklich die Karre. Ich wollt keine DUC sondern ne SC !!! 

Kann das eigentlich jemand bestätigen was Vighor im Schnäppchen-Thread gepostet hat ? Ist die Carver Gabel, die ja auch im Nicolai verbaut ist, identisch mit der Saso die von den Sandmännern verschmäht wurde ? Klärt mich da mal bitte jemand auf? Danke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (27. Februar 2014)

2 neue Lefties - sag ich doch


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Warum für mich ?
> Find ich schrecklich die Karre. Ich wollt keine DUC sondern ne SC !!!



Sorry, hatte nur Maverick im Schädel.


----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


Vorglühen für SIS ?


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Februar 2014)

No, Vorfreude auf die Krampenergänzung im Portfolio. 

Edit: Aber ja, glühen könnte ich auch mal wieder...bin momentan eher nur Würmchen.


----------



## dukestah (27. Februar 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was Halbfettes für Bumble.Anhang anzeigen 275796


gibts noch paar infos zu dem bike? macht einen interessanten eindruck


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Februar 2014)

Das ist ein Krampusrahmen, der 'nen neuen Anstrich und 'nen Gates-Umbau verpasst bekommen hat. Gehört wohl einem Japaner, mehr weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2014)

Ich kann zumindest getrennt versorgen:
Gates-Umbau: http://cyclemonkeylab.blogspot.de/2014/01/surly-krampus-with-suspension-fork.html
Umbau der DUC32 für ein Krampus: http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/krampus-maverick-duc32-876018.html

Finde es aber ziemlich dämlich, so viel Geld in ein Rad zu investieren und dann noch nicht mal einen Rahmen zu nehmen in den die Gabel passt. Hier noch ein Beispiel:


----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


>


----------



## svennox (28. Februar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


>



..interessante FederGabel 






ps. .. @Staanemer ..tolles Bild, tolles on*oneFATY_BIKE !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (1. März 2014)

Ta Taaa...





... mein FatBoy ist endlich da!


----------



## dorfmann (1. März 2014)

gefällt mir echt gut das FatBoy


----------



## Joki (1. März 2014)

geil...bin an dem normalen fatboy interessiert.....aber die verfügbarkeit ist schlecht und versendet wird auch nicht....wohast du deins her?


----------



## a.nienie (1. März 2014)

Mein händler meinte die kommen im märz. Sieht jedefalls gut aus... aber gripshift?


----------



## tgs (1. März 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> .....aber die verfügbarkeit ist schlecht und versendet wird auch nicht....wohast du deins her?



Vom Specialized Händler, der die Vororder im Aug. 2013(!) getätigt hat. Im Herbst 2013 habe ich mit Anzahlung gekauft, damit ich sicher bei den Ersten dabei bin... dachte schon, die haben den Container mit den bikes im Atlantik versenkt....


----------



## corra (1. März 2014)

stand bei uns heute auch beim speci händler allerdings das grüne schönes spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (1. März 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> aber gripshift?


 Warum nicht? Ich finde es klasse.
Das Fatboy sieht super aus. Und leicht (vermutlich)....


----------



## scylla (1. März 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ich finde es klasse.



eben. Beste Schaltung ever. Die ist sogar kniefreundlich


----------



## zoomer (1. März 2014)

Wenn ich (seit 1995) jemals wieder einen Grip Shift Versuch starte,
dann höchstens weil es bei irgend einem Getriebe(nabe) nicht
ohne geht ....


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (1. März 2014)

Heute mal wieder durch Hamburg gefahren


----------



## Nifrodne (2. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Warum für mich ?
> Find ich schrecklich die Karre. Ich wollt keine DUC sondern ne SC !!!
> 
> Kann das eigentlich jemand bestätigen was Vighor im Schnäppchen-Thread gepostet hat ? Ist die Carver Gabel, die ja auch im Nicolai verbaut ist, identisch mit der Saso die von den Sandmännern verschmäht wurde ? Klärt mich da mal bitte jemand auf? Danke ;-)


Stimmt sins sasso gabeln, sind sandman's entwurf aber benutzt die nicht mehr... Haben kein blow-off und explodieren.


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2014)

Nifrodne schrieb:


> Stimmt sins sasso gabeln, sind sandman's entwurf aber benutzt die nicht mehr... Haben kein blow-off und explodieren.


Wenn die so schrottig sind, frag ich mich warum Nicolai die an ihrem High-End-Bike verbaut


----------



## Nifrodne (2. März 2014)

Tja das versteht keiner....
Oder fatback, carver, nicolai, ... Haben die nicht getested, momental ist fatbikes easy money...
Sell sell sell

Sandman hat damit enduro renner gefahren, ich glaub das carver das noch nie probiert hat


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2014)

Nifrodne schrieb:


> Sandman hat damit enduro renner gefahren, ich glaub das carver das noch nie probiert hat



Hmm, ich mach auch ohne Enduro-Rennen zu fahren, schon genug Zeug kaputt, das muss ich nicht unbedingt herausfordern und mich als Testperson anbieten 

Ich werd wohl mal Nicolai anschreiben und wegen der Gabel nachfragen, die haben ja dort schließlich auch Testfahrer die Radl fahren können und das auch tun, so isses ja nicht.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl mal Nicolai anschreiben und wegen der Gabel nachfragen


da bin ich mal gespannt, zum Einen wie lange du auf deine Antwort warten muss, und zum Zweiten wie aussage kräftig diese denn sein wird.


----------



## Nifrodne (2. März 2014)

Bin gespannt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2014)

ich glaube nämlich das der Fa. N diese nur als Proto für Werbezwecke benutzt hat.


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2014)

Das werden sie dann aber zugeben wenn sie ehrlich sind und zufriedene Kunden haben wollen.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Nicolai es sich erlauben kann ein Bike zu diesem Preis mit ner minderwertigen Gabel anzubieten.
Will einfach mal erfragen welche Erfahrungen dort mit der Carver forke gemacht wurde.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Nicolai es sich erlauben kann ein Bike zu diesem Preis mit ner minderwertigen Gabel anzubieten.


 bieten sie diese wirklich an Hast du mal ein Link?


Bumble schrieb:


> Will einfach mal erfragen welche Erfahrungen dort mit der Carver forke gemacht wurde.


Wenn sie das haben werden sie bestimmt was positives berichten was sonnst oder bist du die meineung das irgend eine Fa. ihre eigens angebotene produkt schlecht bewerten würden


----------



## oli_muenchen (2. März 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wenn ich (seit 1995) jemals wieder einen Grip Shift Versuch starte,
> dann höchstens weil es bei irgend einem Getriebe(nabe) nicht
> ohne geht ....


Das solltest Du aber mal. SRT 700 und aktuelle X0 - dazwischen liegen Welten.


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> bieten sie diese wirklich an Hast du mal ein Link?
> Wenn sie das haben werden sie bestimmt was positives berichten was sonnst oder bist du die meineung das irgend eine Fa. ihre eigens angebotene produkt schlecht bewerten würden



Die machen Werbung mit nem Komplettbike, was denkst du machen die wenn ein Kunde da jetzt anruft und sagt: Das will ich !!!
Denkste die sagen dann, hier ist der Rahmen, bestell dir die Gabel in Amiland ?

Und wenn du denkst die wären nicht mal mit der Gabel gefahren, wäre das schon etwas blauäugig, falls dann die Hälfte der Kunden den edlen Nobelbomber zurück gibt weil er nicht funktioniert, sowas kann sich Nicolai nicht erlauben, wie dort gedacht wird kann ich aber nicht sagen, hatte noch nie was mit N am Hut.


----------



## Holland (2. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die machen Werbung mit nem Komplettbike,


Wo steht, dass dieses Fat so als Komplettbike kaufbar ist? Du bekommst doch bei Nicolai KEIN Komplettrad.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Wo steht, dass dieses Fat so als Komplettbike kaufbar ist? Du bekommst doch bei Nicolai KEIN Komplettrad.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Ich versuchs nochmal:

Die machen Werbung *mit *einem Komplettbike (hätten ja auch nur den Rahmen abbilden können)
Wenn jetzt ein Kunde das genau so haben will, was denkst du was Nicolai sagt ? Hol dir das Teil aus Amiland ?

Dann würd ich als zahlungskräftiger Kunde das hier machen 

Der nächste der fragt wo das steht wird übrigens erschossen.


----------



## zoomer (2. März 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das solltest Du aber mal. SRT 700 und aktuelle X0 - dazwischen liegen Welten.



Ich hatte sowas :
SRT 800 xRay

Zusammen mit der schönsten aller XTR's.
Man was habe ich derzeit gelitten


----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (2. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die machen Werbung mit nem Komplettbike,


 Werbung ja verkauf komplett = nein währe mir neu 





Bumble schrieb:


> was denkst du machen die wenn ein Kunde da jetzt anruft und sagt: Das will ich !!!
> Denkste die sagen dann, hier ist der Rahmen, bestell dir die Gabel in Amiland ?


Ja das denke ich nicht nur, klingt komisch,  ist aber so _soweit ich weiß_



Bumble schrieb:


> Und wenn du denkst die wären nicht mal mit der Gabel gefahren, wäre das schon etwas blauäugig,


 sind sie bestimmt da hast du recht 





Bumble schrieb:


> falls dann die Hälfte der Kunden den edlen Nobelbomber zurück gibt weil er nicht funktioniert,


Rahmen gekauft gibt keinen grund den zurück zu geben  





Bumble schrieb:


> sowas kann sich Nicolai nicht erlauben, wie dort gedacht wird kann ich aber nicht sagen, hatte noch nie was mit N am Hut.


mhhh habe sogar 2 stk. und die sind von mir aufgebaut da die Fa N selten komplettbikes anbietet es sei der ein oder andere Prototyp


----------



## corra (3. März 2014)

bei nicolai verhällt sich das meiner erfahrung nach ( ich hab 3 ) folgendermasssen :
haste kohle - kanste entscheiden - bekommste fahrad 

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das wen ich gewillt bin denen knap 6k auf den tisch zupacken das ich dan abgewimmelt werde und auf den nackten rahmen verwiesen werde


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

das sind doch alles spekulationen über luftschlösser.
wie will man denn die gabel beurteilen, ohne sie mal selbst gefahren zu sein? vielleicht ist sie totaler schrott, vielleicht ist sie total geil, und vielleicht ist sie irgendwas in der mitte. wer probiert's? ansonsten könnt ihr hier noch hundert seiten mit text füllen und zu keinem ergebnis kommen 

faktenlage bislang:
- die sandmänner haben die gabel getestet und für schlecht befunden
- nicolai hat sie für ein werbefoto in einen rahmen gesteckt


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> faktenlage bislang:
> - die sandmänner haben die gabel getestet und für schlecht befunden
> - nicolai hat sie für ein werbefoto in einen rahmen gesteckt


Ich erweitere das mal 
faktenlage bislang:
- die sandmänner haben die gabel getestet und für schlecht befunden
- nicolai hat sie für ein werbefoto in einen rahmen gesteckt
-nicolai hat ordentlich Luft reingepumpt und einen Teamfahrer damit in den Schnee geschickt zum Rumrutschen


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2014)

Hier dann nochmal bei Tageslicht...






Der Beitritt zum Club der Vollfetten ging dann doch etwas rascher als gedacht. Wollte nicht bis Herbst auf eine neue Lieferung Rahmen warten und habe deshalb relativ spontan zugeschlagen. 

SiS gibt's aber wohl trotzdem auf der Krampe.


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

War also ein Gebrauchtkauf ? Wieviel Luft hasten hinten noch seitlich zwischen Reifen und Streben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2014)

Nein, neu, allerdings über den Ösi-Import. In D gibt es keine M-Rahmen mehr.

Luft ist noch reichlich, schätze ca. 2cm auf jeder Seite. Ist ja ein 190er-Rahmen.


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist ja ein 190er-Rahmen.



Dann kannste ja alles reinballern was auf dem Markt verfügbar ist. 

Wollen wir wetten, dass du es nicht mal ein Jahr aushältst bis du auf die Clown Shoes wechselst ?


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2014)

Hm, ich weiß nicht...dann würde ich den verbauten LRS aber verkaufen, sonst ist mir das zu nahe beieinander.


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hm, ich weiß nicht...dann würde ich den verbauten LRS aber verkaufen, sonst ist mir das zu nahe beieinander.


Warts ab, das ist wie ne Sucht, die Pellen werden dir irgendwann zu schmal, da brauchst dann was breiteres.

Ich stand letztens ernsthaft vorm Lou und dachte: Komisch, der wirkt heut so schmal, da muss einfach ne Clown Shoe bei, das geht ja garnicht.


----------



## dukestah (3. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Warts ab, das ist wie ne Sucht, die Pellen werden dir irgendwann zu schmal, da brauchst dann was breiteres.


wie wahr, ich hadere auch schon aktiv mit dem nate auf dem pugsley und plane gedanklich das nächste fatty mit wirklich dicken reifen...
das problem wird dann nur, ich mag keine schmalreifenbikes mehr fahren, war am wochenende mit meinem enduro mit 2,4er reifen unterwegs, mannomann, ich hatte echt angst um die laufräder


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> das problem wird dann nur, ich mag keine schmalreifenbikes mehr fahren, war am wochenende mit meinem enduro mit 2,4er reifen unterwegs, mannomann, ich hatte echt angst um die laufräder



Je fetter die Fatbike Pellen, desto schwerer der Umstieg zurück. 

Mit Muddy Mary 2.5 (was fetteres "normales" kenn ich nicht) war das gestern ein arg grenzwertiges Rennradgeschwuckel


----------



## dukestah (3. März 2014)

tja, ich bin echt hin und her gerissen, ich war schon echt überrascht wie agil das (immerhin auch 16,5 kg) enduro ist und wie locker das wurzelpfade und treppen runterdonnert und wie schön satt die landungen damit sind, gut, 180 mm federweg kann ein fat bike reifen nun mal nicht schlucken aber selbst im xc betrieb ist mit 3,8er reifen auch schnell schluß weil bissel luft muss ja doch rein, zumindest eiert der nate unter 0,2 bar schon arg instabil rum und bei 0,3 bar können die reifen mehr als 4-5 cm nicht mehr einfach überrollen, es muss einfach fetter werden aber dann wirds auch gerade in der ebene immer zäher


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> ...aber selbst im xc betrieb ist mit 3,8er reifen auch schnell schluß weil bissel luft muss ja doch rein, zumindest eiert der nate unter 0,2 bar schon arg instabil rum und bei 0,3 bar können die reifen mehr als 4-5 cm nicht mehr einfach überrollen, es muss einfach fetter werden aber dann wirds auch gerade in der ebene immer zäher



Mein Ansatz ist da eher: wenn's das Bike nicht mehr kann, dann muss halt der Fahrer flexibler werden.
Ich hab's daher auch aufgegeben, auf den Luftdruck zu achten und fahr auch schon mal mit viel zu viel oder viel zu wenig Luftdruck rum. Erstaunlicher Weise ist man damit irgendwann auch nicht schlechter unterwegs, als wenn man ständig nach den optimalen Bedingungen sucht. Man wird nur "anpassungsfähiger".
Bei 0,3 Bar muss ich auch einen Lou (vorne) oder Nate 27TPI (hinten) auch schon relativ zärtlich und sauber fahren, sonst werden >5cm Hindernisse zu gründlich geschluckt . Da hilft dann nur auf den Komfort pfeifen und Luftpumpe zücken, oder mehr Anstrengung bei der Linienwahl. Außer beim Grip hab ich auch noch keinen so großen Unterschied zwischen 4 und 4.8'' festgestellt, dem Lou am Vorderrad geht's bei dreckiger Linienwahl sogar fast eher an den Kragen.


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> ...es muss einfach fetter werden aber dann wirds auch gerade in der ebene immer zäher


Nicht generell, kommt def. auf den Reifen an. BFL rollt z.b. genauso gut wie der Hüsker, obwohl deutlich fetter.


----------



## dukestah (3. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Mein Ansatz ist da eher: wenn's das Bike nicht mehr kann, dann muss halt der Fahrer flexibler werden.


das ist schon richtig aber irgendwann frage ich mich dann schon warum ich dann so ein bike durch die gegend wuchte wenn ich keinen wirklichen vorteil mehr habe, klar, im sand/schlamm/schnee alles kein thema und in der hamburg/stade region gibts davon auch genug (ausser schnee natürlich...), aber so unter 'normalen' bedingungen hätte ich ja noch ein wesentlich leichteres singlespeed hardtail, also wirds wohl doch über kurz oder lang entweder richtig fett oder gar kein fat bike, mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> das ist schon richtig aber irgendwann frage ich mich dann schon warum ich dann so ein bike durch die gegend wuchte wenn ich keinen wirklichen vorteil mehr habe



meine ganz persönliche Antwort auf diese Frage: weil's Spaß macht 
(die wenigsten Sachen, die mir Spaß machen, machen wirklich Sinn oder bringen objektive Vorteile)

... womit der Sinn von "richtig fett" auch schon beantwortet wäre: solange es Spaß macht muss es keine weiteren Kriterien erfüllen. Also nur zu


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

Da muss ich grad an ne Diskussion bezüglich der zu erwartenden Fatbike Dichte denken.
Ich bin ja der Meinung dass man das schön als Sinuskurve darstellen könnte, deren höchster Punkt=höchster Absatz  grade überschritten wurde  viele merken jetzt dass es mal lustig war es auszuprobieren und verkaufen die Bikes wieder, nur einige Spinner sind angefixt und unheilbar abhängig und bleiben dabei.


----------



## Girl (3. März 2014)

Ich finds geil  und bleib dabei, nur die Umgewöhnungszeit ist ein Problem. Da reicht 1h nicht um sich wieder ans Enduro zu gewöhnen.

PS. Auch ich bin nun auch der Suche nach 100mm breiten Felgen und 3.8er Reifen. Wenn es der Rahmen schon kann, warum soll man es dann nicht fahren?


----------



## dukestah (3. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> viele merken jetzt dass es mal lustig war es auszuprobieren und verkaufen die Bikes wieder, nur einige Spinner sind angefixt und unheilbar abhängig und bleiben dabei.


dann bin ich der spinner der jetzt auf einen verkäufer eines moonlander oder ähnlichen spekuliert


----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da muss ich grad an ne Diskussion bezüglich der zu erwartenden Fatbike Dichte denken.
> Ich bin ja der Meinung dass man das schön als Sinuskurve darstellen könnte, deren höchster Punkt=höchster Absatz  grade überschritten wurde  viele merken jetzt dass es mal lustig war es auszuprobieren und verkaufen die Bikes wieder, nur einige Spinner sind angefixt und unheilbar abhängig und bleiben dabei.


Darauf spekulieren sie in den USa jetzt schon seit Jahren. Passiert ist es bislang nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. März 2014)

So sieht´s aus! Vor allem, weil auch ältere Biker die Vorzüge der Fatbikes als Erkundungswerkzeuge erkennen, 
zumal auf Touren Zeit keine oder kaum eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## dukestah (3. März 2014)

jetzt nehmt mir doch nicht jede hoffnung auf ein schnäppchen


----------



## Vighor (3. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> jetzt nehmt mir doch nicht jede hoffnung auf ein schnäppchen


Ich hab noch ein ML in der Ecke rumstehsn






Verkauft wird das aber nicht


----------



## dukestah (3. März 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein ML in der Ecke rumstehsn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So sieht´s aus! Vor allem, weil auch ältere Biker die Vorzüge der Fatbikes als Erkundungswerkzeuge erkennen,
> zumal auf Touren Zeit keine oder kaum eine Rolle spielt.



Genau das.

Ich habe heute mal meine Ma auf das 9 Zero 7 gehockt und eine Runde vor dem Haus fahren lassen. Im Prinzip war es das gleiche Schauspiel wie schon mit der Krampe.

"Boah, was ein Untier, du bist doch bekloppt!"
"Fahr mal 'ne Runde!"
"Auf wieviele Räder ich mich schon setzen musste..."
[Mutter sitzt inzwischen auf dem Rad.]
"Oh, der breite Reifen und der breite Lenker, da fühlt man sich richtig sicher."
[Mutter hat sich inzwischen in Bewegung gesetzt.]
"Also, das fährt sich ja gar nicht wie ein Traktor!"
[Fährt nun schon die dritte Runde um's Haus.]

Am Ende war sie richtig begeistert. Es ist eben wirklich so, dass ein Fatbike, anders als ein "modernes" Fully
a) unkompliziert und irgendwie auch puristisch ist, was die Hemmschwelle, mal damit zu fahren, senkt
und außerdem
b) durch die dicken Reifen eine gehörige Menge an Sicherheit vermittelt, was auch permanent so wahrgenommen wird.
150mm Federweg geben einem zwar auch Reserven, aber davon spürt man nur in wenigen Situationen wirklich etwas. Das viele Gummi unter sich hat man dagegen ständig vor Augen.

Für diese Woche ist dann eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt geplant, Muttern auf 9 Zero 7 und ich auf der Krampe. Zwar nur etwas Sand, Waldautobahn und ein bisschen Wurzelchengeholper, aber mehr muss ja auch nicht sein. Sie freut sich jedenfalls schon sehr drauf und vermutlich wird sie mit dem Fatbike zum ersten Mal überhaupt durch sowas wie Gelände radeln.


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Außer beim Grip hab ich auch noch keinen so großen Unterschied zwischen 4 und 4.8'' festgestellt, dem Lou am Vorderrad geht's bei dreckiger Linienwahl sogar fast eher an den Kragen.



Mir ist eben erst aufgefallen, dass du den Lou am Vorderrad fährst. Hat das einen bestimmten Grund? Wieso nicht den Bud? Der ist doch eigentlich für vorne gedacht.


----------



## titzy (3. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> ... nur einige Spinner sind angefixt und unheilbar abhängig und bleiben dabei.


Irgendwie hab ich mich grad wieder erkannt. 
Ich sags ja, über kurz oder lang geht der Trend zum 2., 3., ... Fatbike.


----------



## Bumble (3. März 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mir ist eben erst aufgefallen, dass du den Lou am Vorderrad fährst. Hat das einen bestimmten Grund? Wieso nicht den Bud? Der ist doch eigentlich für vorne gedacht.



Du sagst es: Eigentlich !!! 

Bei Expeditionen im Schnee ist das sicher super mit Bud Vorne und Lou hinten, da brauchst hinten nen Schaufelbagger und vorne was spurstabiles.

Auf Mittelgebirgs-Trails gehört der Lou aber nach vorne, fahr ich auch so.


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

Bumble hat's ja schon gesagt: auf Trails will ich vorne Bremsgrip (=Schaufelbagger), und ich seh nicht, dass der Bud das besonders gut könnte.


----------



## gnss (3. März 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> "Oh, der breite Reifen und der breite Lenker, da fühlt man sich richtig sicher."



Da haben wir es, Fatbikes sind die SUVs unter den Fahrrädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2014)

scylla/Bumble:

Ah okay, so hab ich das noch nie gesehen und hatte bisher auch immer nur von der Kombi Bud/Bud für Trails gelesen.


----------



## scylla (3. März 2014)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass @softlurch und @dertutnix auch vorne Lou fahren.


----------



## softlurch (3. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass @softlurch und @dertutnix auch vorne Lou fahren.


Korrekt


----------



## dertutnix (4. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass @softlurch und @dertutnix auch vorne Lou fahren.


ich für meinen Teil kann das nur mit JEIN beantworten... ich fahre zwischenzeitlich den Lou hinten und vorne. Mir war auf den Trails der Bud selbst hinten zu wenig spurstabil, hat sofort blockiert und keinen Halt mehr gegeben. OK, auf Touren war das Abrollverhalten besser, mir ist die Sicherheit wichtiger...


----------



## ottmar (6. März 2014)

hier nun das erste Bild auf dieser Seite im Galeriethread: darf das hier überhaupt rein? ist ja nur ein Surly Krampus


----------



## dukestah (6. März 2014)

es ist auf jeden fall dicker als was sonst so in diesem forum gepostet wird und soviel fetter ist der surly nate ja nun auch nicht 
definitiv ein schickes bike obwohl mir persönlich die räder zu groß wären, sonst würd ich das glatt als singlespeed kandidat sehen


----------



## Fabeymer (6. März 2014)

Die Krampe ist eine super Einstiegsdroge!


----------



## jmr-biking (6. März 2014)

Die Krampe könnte ich mir als schnelles Zweit-Fatbike vorstellen. Mir wären die Räder nicht zu groß.


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2014)

Quelle: fat-bike.com


----------



## BigJohn (7. März 2014)

Hatte ich ja auch schon gepostet, aber de Aufbau gefällt mir besonders gut. Nur das Gusset am Unterrohr sieht eigenartig aus. Fast schon nach Unfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2014)

Oh, habe ich wohl übersehen...


----------



## BigJohn (7. März 2014)

Naja, nur weil ein schönes Rad schon mal gepostet wurde, heißt es ja nicht, dass es nicht noch mal auftauchen darf. Es war ja auch nicht genau dieses, ließt sich im Nachhinein etwas missverständlich.


----------



## Bumble (7. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nur das Gusset am Unterrohr sieht eigenartig aus. Fast schon nach Unfall.


Da haste recht, supergeile Kiste !!! Gegen die Wand hätte man die Fuhre aber nicht fahren müssen.


----------



## dukestah (7. März 2014)

gibts eine nahaufnahme vom heck, was sind denn da für x verschraubungen?
und ja, irgendwie sieht die front nach unfall aus, sonst macht der rahmen einen schön massiven eindruck


----------



## BigJohn (7. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> gibts eine nahaufnahme vom heck, was sind denn da für x verschraubungen?


Meinst du die Rocker? Die beiden unteren sind Langlöcher für die Fixierungsschrauben, das obere ist der Drehpunkt des ganzen Ausfallendes


----------



## Forest-Gump (8. März 2014)

Also wenn schon fatbike - dann aber richtig:


----------



## dukestah (8. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Meinst du die Rocker? Die beiden unteren sind Langlöcher für die Fixierungsschrauben, das obere ist der Drehpunkt des ganzen Ausfallendes


abgefahrene konstruktion, danke für die erklärung


----------



## dukestah (8. März 2014)

Forest-Gump schrieb:


> Also wenn schon fatbike - dann aber richtig:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 277637


das ist wirklich fett


----------



## guru39 (8. März 2014)

kuhl....es gibt nen Fat Baik Foddofred 

mainz.... wäre fast gestohlen worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JamboJames (12. März 2014)

Da ich dieses Thema seit Längerem beobachte!!!! Muss das jetzt sein !!!	Mein Fat Boy hab ich auch endlich Gekriegt! Inkl. Tuning


----------



## dukestah (12. März 2014)

ja, gefällt


----------



## Fabeymer (12. März 2014)

Das Fatboy sieht in grün echt toll aus und die orangefarbenen Akzente passen super!


----------



## JamboJames (12. März 2014)

Danke!! Hab mir mühe gegeben. Die orangefarbenen teile sind Pulver beschichtet!


----------



## stuhli (12. März 2014)

OK.....einen Bösen muss es ja geben....Bin ichs halt diesmal 
Das Fatboy gefällt mir echt und auch in diesem grün.........aber das Orange geht ja garnet... zumindest auf dem Bild.
Aber so sind die Geschmäcker eben verschieden und meine bikes gefallen auch nicht Jedem. 

Auch wenn die Reifen bei meinem SchmalspurFATTY nicht passen, würde ich Dich bitten mal Deine Erfahrungen zu posten. Danke


----------



## Pimper (12. März 2014)

> Die orangefarbenen teile sind Pulver beschichtet!



Cooler Aufbau. Nicht ganz meine Farben, aber hat absolut was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JamboJames (12. März 2014)

Tja Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack!!! Mir gefällt es und Ich muss ja damit Fahren ;-)

Hab es am Samstag ausgiebig getestet vom Tour bis zum Downhill Modus. Und finde, dass es sich richtig geil fährt!! Man hat sehr viel Grip im Losen Gelände und falls man die Spur im Trail nicht Trifft, dann Fährt man halt Querfeldein  Das ding Bügelt alles platt.
Berg hoch muss man Sich natürlich bisschen mehr quälen, aber es hält sich in grenzen.


Das Rad macht einfach Laune   War auf jeden Fall kein Fehlkauf !!!!


----------



## Dutshlander (12. März 2014)

orange gerne gesehen


----------



## ONE78 (12. März 2014)

leider nicht meins


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. März 2014)

Sehr schön!

Ich hätte ja gern einen 27,5 x 3,0" LRS fürs Fatty als leichte Alternative für den Sommer...


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Reifen bei meinem SchmalspurFATTY nicht passen....



Warum sollten die net passen ? Bring den Kram vorbei, ich bastel dir das hin


----------



## stuhli (13. März 2014)

Warum macht mir das Angst ? 

Wenn es mal soweit ist und ich die Originalpellen runter gefahren hab, könnte ich mir aber auch vortellen dass der 4.6 GG auf der OnOne Felge in das Fatty passen könnte...wenn auch knapp. Mal sehn ob es dieses Jahr noch was wird, weil ich noch immer nicht fahren darf.
Mit viel Glück in 2 Wochen. Bei dem tollen Wetter noch keinen Meter gefahren.....wegen des tollen Wetters  Pollen - Asthma - Bronchien dicht. So steht das Fatty in der Garage und staubt zu.






Das Schutzblech versaut ein bissl  die Optik, oder was meint Ihr ?


----------



## scylla (13. März 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Das Schutzblech versaut ein bissl  die Optik, oder was meint Ihr ?



Ne, das kann gar nix mehr versauen. Das erledigt schon der rot gemusterte Sattel und das Satteltäschchen zu gründlich


----------



## stuhli (13. März 2014)

Ja Scylla, da haste natürlich nicht ganz Unrecht. Der Sattel samt Täschchen wandert auch ans Stumpjumper, das ja eh rot weiß schwarz ist. Schade dass es den SQ-Lab Sattel nicht in schlichtem Weiß gibt. Aber Danke für Deine Ehrlichkeit

Wann gibts denn mal ein schönes Bild von Deinem OnOneKittyFatty ?


----------



## scylla (13. März 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Aber Danke für Deine Ehrlichkeit
> 
> Wann gibts denn mal ein schönes Bild von Deinem OnOneKittyFatty ?



Bittesehr 
Aber nicht falsch verstehen, das war mehr humoristisch gemeint als ernsthafte Kritik.

Hello Kitty samt angehängtem Fahrrad gibt's doch schon nebenan im O-O Thread. 
Oder war das Kritik an der Bildqualität?


----------



## stuhli (13. März 2014)

Hoppla....die Bilder hatte ich übersehen.
Mit meinem Grün zu dem Verkehrspink lag ich ja nicht schlecht. das Orange dazu ist mutig. Aber Mut ist ja Dein zweiter Vorname. Ich sollte mein Fatty nicht so kritisch beäugen, werde aber heute Abend aktuelle Bilder einstellen. Wenn ich schon net Biken darf, muss ich bissel dran rumbauen.

EDIT - jetzt aktuelle Bilder






und extra für @scylla eins mit (noch grösserer) Tasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (14. März 2014)

Ritchey goes Fat...





Quelle: Klick


----------



## Dutshlander (14. März 2014)

Filigraner Rahmen,  ich würde diese bremsen aber nicht wählen


----------



## criscross (14. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ritchey goes Fat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das dünne Spargelgeröhr sieht ja schrecklich aus...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2014)

Der Oberrohrverlauf zum Sitzrohr hin ist schrecklich, aber sonst geht's doch.
Sind die Rohrdurchmesser bei Surly denn größer?


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2014)

Mir gefällt das Oberrohr auch nicht. Aber der Tom scheint recht stolz auf seine Neuentwicklung zu sein.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2014)

Mal ein 29+ von Retrotec Cycles...


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2014)

Oder ein 29+ von REEB Cycles:


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2014)

Ein Ti Cycles. Wird es in limitierter Auflage geben.


----------



## Dutshlander (15. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Oberrohr auch nicht. Aber der Tom scheint recht stolz auf seine Neuentwicklung zu sein.


So sieht er immer aus, wie hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2014)

Ja, könnte auch eine Wachsfigur sein.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2014)

Und der Vollständigkeit halber noch das Boo Bicycle:





Fat-bike.com postet auf fb fleißig Bikes von der NAHBS. Da gibt`s auch noch mehr Bilder von schönen Fatbikes.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2014)

Quiring macht jetzt auch einen auf FAT:


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2014)

Engin 29+ ... ein Traum!


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2014)

Surly Moonlander mit Gates Antrieb und Rohloff:
Mit dieser Antriebskombi ensteht auch gerade hier ein heftiges Fatbike: Klick


----------



## HTWolfi (15. März 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Oberrohr auch nicht. …


Ich habe das Gefühl, hier wird nur auf Optik geachtet und wenig auf Funktionalität. 
Der Knick sorgt für ein tieferes Oberrohr bei großen Rahmen, was den Vorteil haben könnte, dass beim Umschlagen des Lenkers die Bremsgriffe oder Schalthebel nicht ans Oberrohr schlagen …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (15. März 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, hier wird nur auf Optik geachtet und wenig auf Funktionalität.
> Der Knick sorgt für ein tieferes Oberrohr bei großen Rahmen, was den Vorteil haben könnte, dass beim Umschlagen des Lenkers die Bremsgriffe oder Schalthebel nicht ans Oberrohr schlagen …


 
jaaaa.....aber muss man deswegen so dünne Wasserrohre zusammen löten ?


----------



## corra (15. März 2014)

echt jetzt die sehen alle nicht pralle aus die neuen ich steh mehr auf rohre die auch zu den reifen passen


----------



## Bumble (15. März 2014)

corra schrieb:


> echt jetzt die sehen alle nicht pralle aus die neuen ich steh mehr auf rohre die auch zu den reifen passen


Grade die dünnen Stahlrohre passen hervorragend zu den dicken Reifen --> extremer Kontrast 

Zum Glück isses aber mal wieder alles ne reine Geschmacksfrage, jeder so wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. März 2014)

Stünde der Rahmen nicht in XL, sondern in M da und hätte das Bike einen normalen Stützenauszug, würde das Urteil bestimmt anders ausfallen!
Bezüglich dünner Stahlrahmen in Verbindung mit Fatbikebereifung bin ich ganz bei @Bumble !


----------



## svennox (16. März 2014)

..die dünnen Rohre sind doch gerade bei solch ein FATBIKE das geniale,
wobei mir persönlich das ON*ONE gar nicht gefällt, extrem komische proportionen..
..allerdings das SURLY & RICHTEY (inkl. surly Reifen) sieht da schon sehr viel besser UND somit auch HARMONISCHER aus !!!

ps. ..am fettesten find ich jedoch immer noch das argonFaty von nicolai  ..Rainer (@guru39 ) weiss was ich meine


----------



## criscross (16. März 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ..die dünnen Rohre sind doch gerade bei solch ein FATBIKE das geniale,
> wobei mir persönlich das ON*ONE gar nicht gefällt, extrem komische proportionen..
> ..allerdings das SURLY & RICHTEY (inkl. surly Reifen) sieht da schon sehr viel besser UND somit auch HARMONISCHER aus !!!
> 
> ps. ..am fettesten find ich jedoch immer noch das argonFaty von nicolai  ..Rainer (@guru39 ) weiss was ich meine



was soll denn an den Spargelrohren genial sein ???

gut das die Geschmäcker alle verschieden sind....
ich jedenfalls find die Proportionen beim On One Fatty deutlich gelungener   
und ich  hätte mir auch nie son Biafra Fat Bike gekauft


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. März 2014)

Auf DÜNNE Rohre MIT dicken Reifen LASSE ICH mich JA noch ein, ..ZUMINDEST schmerzt das NICHT SO im AUGE wie DIE groß-/KLEINschreibung BESTIMMTER User quer DURCH den kompletten  FoREnDschUNGEL...


----------



## Dutshlander (16. März 2014)

aUA


----------



## svennox (17. März 2014)

..allein schon aus optischen Gründen finde ich die dünneren Rahmenprofile bei einem FATY schöner und somit genialer,
aber ist natürl. alles nur reine Geschmacksache, die ich keinem aufzwingen möchte, trotzdem darf man ja wohl, mal seine Meinung sagen! 


ps. Da von Toleranz einige noch nichts gehört haben, oder nicht anders können, als nur schlecht drauf zu sein,
..............und scheinbar mal wieder eine Antwort erwarten, oder auch nur stänkern wollen..
..ich allerdings.. gerade Zeit und Lust habe zu antworten, sage ich mal kurz etwas dazu!

"da ich gern lebe...das auch intensiv...UND dies mit bester Laune betreibe,
und man hier, per schriftlichen Kommentar, es nicht anders zeigen kann,
WENN EINEM ETWAS EXTEM GEFÄLLT UND GÄNSEHAUT VERURSACHT,
schreibe ich mein Empfinden so....... wie ich das für richtig halte!!!

GANZ EINFACH


----------



## Bumble (17. März 2014)

Daran will dich ja auch niemand hindern, tob dich ruhig aus 
Was Taunus sagen wollte: Es ist einfach sehr anstrengend zu lesen weil oftmals einfach etwas "too much".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2014)

@svennox

Ist ja schön, dass du dich hier heimisch und angekommen fühlst,
dich hier emotional total beflügelt fühlst, aber deine Art zu schreiben und deine Postings sind echt anstrengend. Nicht nur für mich!!!
Ich war eben in diversen Themen mal nach News Ausschau halten, aber das hätte ich mir auch sparen können, da viele der letzten Beiträge von dir stammen und teilweise nur fehl am Platz sind...
Du postest halbfertige Räder mit Ritzelpaket in der SSP-Galerie, postest Carbonbikes, die hier jeder schon 1000x gesehen hat, in der Galerie "Steal is real" und postest Googlebilder.
Bau selbst ein Projekt auf, mach dann ordentliche Bilder, wähle den richtigen Thread und schalt einfach einen Gang runter! Dann gibt´s auch mal einen  .
Nur weil dir z.B. bei einem kunterbunten, runtergerockten Hollandrad der Gaul durchgeht, musst du uns hier nicht einen
Orgasmus vorspielen!!!

Und sollte noch was sein, dann bitte per PN!!!  Keine Lust, dass bei anderen Usern eine Newsmeldung aufpoppt, nur weil wir hier mal 5 min unsere geistigen Blähungen vom Stapel lassen. 

Sorry an alle anderen!
Back to topic!


----------



## Pimper (17. März 2014)

Hey....kein Zickenalarm, Jungs. Für so ne Schei$e sind wir zu alt....

Wurde Zeit, dass Tom ein Fatbike rausläßt. Ich find's nicht schlecht. Das Oberrohr hat man bei anderen schon so gesehen und wird bei Größe M evtl. nicht so penetrant gebogen ausfallen. Könnte aber ruhig in den Ritchey-Farben daherkommen.

Überhaupt müsste mal ein Ritchey wieder her ...^^

P.S. Ja, dünne Rohre lassen die Reifen dicker aussehen als sie sind. Ist auch bei normalen MTBs so.


----------



## svennox (18. März 2014)

ALLET JUT 

QUELLE: http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/03/12/nahbs-2013-vendetta-form-cycles-don-walker/






PS. ..das Thema ist für mich schon längst erledigt! ..ich wollte eigentl. nur das obriege FATY posten inkl.LINK,
..aber @taunusteufel78 ...da du hier übertreibst, und einiges unnötiges von dir lässt, zeigt mir, das du dich ...
überflüssigerweise hier rein steigerst, und somit extrem unsachlich wirst, trotzdem tut mir das echt leid,
aber du musst es schon mir überlassen was, wo, und wie ich es sage/schreibe, UND meine....
außerdem ist niemand Fehlerfrei ! ..zudem kann man nicht den ganzen Thread durchgehen, nur um das du beruhigt bist,
dass nichts versehentl. doppelt/falsch gepostet wird oder ähnliches !!!
..im übrigen habe ich nicht nur EIN ...eigenes Projekt fertig gestellt, sondern schon viele, auch wenn, AUCH dieses..
..völlig irrelevant ist.... um hier im FORUM sich auf halten zu dürfen bzw. etwas zu posten !!!!!!
Trotzdem sage ich schon mal *sorry*..auch an allen anderen, dieser POST wird der letzte dazu sein,
egal, ...auch wenn noch mehr Geschreibsel vom teufel=troll kommt !
..denn dieser, teilweise ,totale Quark....wird ja sowieso wieder ausgeschieden, hihi!
...aber auch ich werde mich bessern, bin schließl. lernfähig !
"alles weitere per PN, wenn du meinst, du mußt das letzte Wort haben"


----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2014)

Lasst gut sein, Jungs, das führt zu nichts.

@svennox: sei zumindest so frei und schreib Fatty mit zwei "t", wenn du es schon nur in Großbuchstaben über Finger bringst

Warum gibt es das Fat Boy bei uns eigentlich nicht in gelb? Ist das ein Expert in anderer Farbe oder eine dritte Ausstattungsvariante?


----------



## criscross (18. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Lasst gut sein, Jungs, das führt zu nichts.
> 
> @svennox: sei zumindest so frei und schreib Fatty mit zwei "t", wenn du es schon nur in Großbuchstaben über Finger bringst
> 
> Warum gibt es das Fat Boy bei uns eigentlich nicht in gelb? Ist das ein Expert in anderer Farbe oder eine dritte Ausstattungsvariante?



US Ausführung....


----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2014)

Wem ein fettes Argon noch nicht auffällig genug ist...






Bild hab ich mir direkt bei Nicolai ausgeliehen.


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wem ein fettes Argon noch nicht auffällig genug ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diesen Military-Camo-Look machen die ja schon immer, beim Argon Fat passt es super wie ich finde. 

Irgendwie muss ein Unternehmen ja auch die Farbreste verbrauchen.


----------



## 1st_Parma (22. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wem ein fettes Argon noch nicht auffällig genug ist...


Bild und Aussage widersprechen sich irgendwie.
So von wegen Auffallen durch Tarnung.


----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2014)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Bild und Aussage widersprechen sich irgendwie.
> So von wegen Auffallen durch Tarnung.


In deutschen Wäldern kann man sich so ja nicht tarnen, das funktioniert hier nur mit der Flecktarn-App


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (22. März 2014)

Camo ?

Geil !

Ein Nicolai gehört m.E. sowieso in Camo..
Bin auch immer in Tarnflecken-Trikot unterwegs. Würde also gut passen.


----------



## BigJohn (24. März 2014)

Inzwischen ist das Dosen-Fatbike mit angemessener Gabel unterwegs:


----------



## zoomer (24. März 2014)

Ja bitte !

Das 29er Flash bitte schnell in 29+ und Fat anbieten - am besten leichter als das Beargrease Carbon.


----------



## 1st_Parma (24. März 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das 29er Flash bitte schnell in 29+ und Fat anbieten - am besten leichter als das Beargrease Carbon.


Tja, noch stößt man damit bei Cannondale auf taube Ohren.
Ich zumindest habe in der Richtung noch nichts von Cannondale gesehen.
Abwarten.

P.S. Muß nicht unbedingt leichter sein das neue Flash.
Ob 26, 27.5, 29, 29+ oder FAT, hauptsache mal endlich eine Steckachse.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. März 2014)

Juggernaut:




Quelle: Klick


----------



## Bumble (25. März 2014)

Aua, was ist das denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. März 2014)

Reden wir da nicht irgendwo anders schon drüber? Oder ist das wieder ein glitch in der Matrix?


----------



## Bumble (25. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Reden wir da nicht irgendwo anders schon drüber? Oder ist das wieder ein glitch in der Matrix?


Hab ich zu spät entdeckt dass da schon ne wilde Diskussion im Gange ist.


----------



## ONE78 (25. März 2014)




----------



## Fabeymer (25. März 2014)

Boah!


----------



## jmr-biking (26. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Reden wir da nicht irgendwo anders schon drüber? Oder ist das wieder ein glitch in der Matrix?



Sorry, aber ich habe nicht den Überblick wo über was alles gesprochen wird, da ich nicht alle Fat-Thread`s durchklicke. Meiner Meinung nach passt das Bild vom Juggernaut halt hier in den Fatbike Bilder Thread bestens rein.


----------



## svennox (26. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


>



..das ist ein tolles FATBIKE, 
was du, letztes Wochenende, auf der FAHRRADSCHAU IN BERLIN aufgenommen hast !


----------



## titzy (26. März 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


>



Ärgert mich schon etwas, das ich das auf der Schau übersehen habe. 
Ich find ja Velehelo Fatbike was dort rumstand echt gelungen, bin mal gespannt ob das in Serie geht.


----------



## Rennofen (26. März 2014)

Denke schon, so wie ich die Jungs verstanden habe... noch ein paar kleine Änderungen...


----------



## titzy (26. März 2014)

Au, das wäre fein! Könnte mir das sehr gut als 2. Tourenfatbike vorstellen, dann mit den richtig dicken Bemmen a la 4,8" - dafür haben sie ja den Hinterbau extra ausgelegt. Na ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Rennofen (26. März 2014)

Galerie: zwar auch "nur" nen 29+ aber echt schön...






immerhin hatte ich ihn das ganze WE vor der Nase...

und wenn ich jedes Mal nen Euro bekommen hätte, wenn jemand bei der oder meiner Karre auf dem Felgenband rum gedrückt hat wäre die Miete für den Rest des Jahres gesichert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (26. März 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ..das ist ein tolles FATBIKE,
> was du, letztes Wochenende, auf der FAHRRADSCHAU IN BERLIN aufgenommen hast !



ich war da, aber das IF nicht bzw. ich hab jedenfalls nicht da gesehen.

@Rennofen schöne monsterfatties hattet ihr am stand, deins und das 29+


----------



## svennox (26. März 2014)

ahhh siehste ...man sollte keine Vermutungen anstellen,
(jetzt bin auch ich mal darauf reingefallen, naja man gleicht sich seiner Umwelt leider an, wenn man nicht aufpaßt)
sah aber so aus, als wäre es die Fahrradschau in Berlin, und hätte es somit ..ja auch sein können ?! ..
..ich habs dort auch nicht gesehen....trotzdem interessantes fatty 

hier wars:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/03/19...by-deluxe-new-stainless-steel-mountain-bikes/


----------



## cubation (26. März 2014)

Rennofen schrieb:


> und wenn ich jedes Mal nen Euro bekommen hätte, wenn jemand bei der oder meiner Karre auf dem Felgenband rum gedrückt hat wäre die Miete für den Rest des Jahres gesichert....



Wie ? Nicht den Reifen eingedrückt sondern das Felgenband in die Felgenlöcher ? Was hat man davon? Nich mal ich bin jemals auf diese Idee gekommen... 


Thomas


----------



## dukestah (26. März 2014)

die erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht, irgendwas zieht manche leute magisch an und dann muss da drauf rumgedrückt werden


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. März 2014)

Wie jetzt? Ihr macht das nicht? 


....


----------



## Achtender (26. März 2014)

Endlich ist auch mein Mops angekommen


----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2014)

Achtender schrieb:


> Endlich ist auch mein Mops angekommen


Gehört der Camaro auch zum Fuhrpark?


----------



## Pimper (26. März 2014)

> Oder ist das wieder ein glitch in der Matrix?



Das ist ein Fehler in der Matrix. 

Wir diskutierten mal ein Liege-Dreirad-Fatbike.





[Quelle: velomobilforum...]


----------



## Achtender (26. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gehört der Camaro auch zum Fuhrpark?


Yep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2014)

Pimper schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fehler in der Matrix.
> 
> Wir diskutierten mal ein Liege-Dreirad-Fatbike.
> 
> ...


Nope, hier ist die Diskussion schon im Gange: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-laberthread-fragen-antworten-anregungen.648147/page-34


----------



## stuhli (27. März 2014)

@Achtender ..... bin mal gespannt was Du zu den GroundControl sagst.
Wenn der auf meine Fatty passt, wirds mein nächster Reifen (dauert aber noch ein Weilchen).


----------



## dukestah (27. März 2014)

Achtender schrieb:


> Endlich ist auch mein Mops angekommen


das speci ist schon echt ein geiles teil, mannomann, ich bin echt hin und her gerissen ob das nächste fatty ein moonlander oder ein fatboy wird, aber erst einmal brauche ich überhaupt die genehmigung fürs nächste


----------



## hoodride (27. März 2014)

Genehmigung erteilt


----------



## dukestah (27. März 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Genehmigung erteilt


danke danke, wenn es doch nur so einfach wäre


----------



## cubation (27. März 2014)

Meine Erlaubnis haste auch @dukestah 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (27. März 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> das speci ist schon echt ein geiles teil, mannomann, ich bin echt hin und her gerissen ob das nächste fatty ein moonlander oder ein fatboy wird, aber erst einmal brauche ich überhaupt die genehmigung fürs nächste



Warum kein 190er 9 Zero 7? 
Hatte auch lange überlegt, was ich Vollfettes nehmen soll und da eigentlich alles gefunden, was ich mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## dukestah (27. März 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Warum kein 190er 9 Zero 7?
> Hatte auch lange überlegt, was ich Vollfettes nehmen soll und da eigentlich alles gefunden, was ich mir vorgestellt habe.


hm, da werde ich mit der rahmenform net so wirklich warm...


----------



## gnss (30. März 2014)

Du sollst es nicht von der Seite anschauen, sondern von oben.


----------



## Holland (31. März 2014)

Fett im Westen.





Gruss
Holland.


----------



## matwin22 (1. April 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> das speci ist schon echt ein geiles teil, mannomann, ich bin echt hin und her gerissen ob das nächste fatty ein moonlander oder ein fatboy wird, aber erst einmal brauche ich überhaupt die genehmigung fürs nächste


Logischerweise das Fatboy, ich bin lange Moonlander gefahren und habe seit diesem Jahr das Fatboy. Mit dem Specialized kann man richtige Biketouren machen selbst mit den Kumpels die Normalbikes fahren. Mit dem Moonlander ist man doch sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## dukestah (1. April 2014)

matwin22 schrieb:


> Logischerweise das Fatboy, ich bin lange Moonlander gefahren und habe seit diesem Jahr das Fatboy. Mit dem Specialized kann man richtige Biketouren machen selbst mit den Kumpels die Normalbikes fahren. Mit dem Moonlander ist man doch sehr eingeschränkt.


cool, wirklich interessant, dass du beide vergleichen kannst 
was wäre die einschränkung beim moonlander? das gewicht?


----------



## Pimper (1. April 2014)

> Fett im Westen.



Schönes Foto.

Hast du ein Wolf Teeth Kettenblatt und trotzdem eine Kettenführung ? Hat es ohne Kettenführung nicht funktioniert ?


----------



## ONE78 (1. April 2014)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2014)

1x genau so bitte zu mir!


----------



## zoomer (1. April 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


>




Aha.

Farben, dessen Namen man nicht aussprechen sollte ... stehen gerade hoch im Fatbikekurs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. April 2014)

*grmpf* da denkt man sich die maximal schrecklichste farbe aus und meint ein einzelstück zu haben, und dann machen's auf einmal alle


----------



## oli_muenchen (2. April 2014)

Was ist das für ein Bike? Eine on One Gabel an einem Stahlrahmen von...?


----------



## matwin22 (2. April 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> cool, wirklich interessant, dass du beide vergleichen kannst
> was wäre die einschränkung beim moonlander? das gewicht?


Ja, denke vor allem das Laufradgewicht. Als ich das erste mal auf dem Specialized saß, dachte ich das kann nicht sein. Im Vorfeld wollte ich schon das große Kettenblatt und den Umwerfer demontieren da ich das beim Moonlander nahezu nie benutzt habe. Das Fatboy gibt es sowieso nur beim Händler, einfach mal probefahren ist wirklich ein Erlebniss.


----------



## ONE78 (2. April 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Bike? Eine on One Gabel an einem Stahlrahmen von...?



ist von hier


----------



## Holland (2. April 2014)

Pimper schrieb:


> Schönes Foto.
> 
> Hast du ein Wolf Teeth Kettenblatt und trotzdem eine Kettenführung ? Hat es ohne Kettenführung nicht funktioniert ?


 
Das ist ein KB von Extralite mit 30Z und hat keine spezielle Zahnformgebung.
KeFü würde ich aber auch mit anderen KB montieren. Die paar Gramm machen den Braten nicht fett. Allerdings musste ich die XCX (Tretlagerversion) in Verbindung mit den e.13 Lagern modifizieren, um sie ca. 7mm weiter nach aussen zu bekommen.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Fatforx (2. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit heute Mitglied im Forum, das ich im Übrigen ausgezeichnet finde, weil es eine Unmenge an unterschiedlichen Infos bietet und in den meisten Fällen auch kompetente Meinungen enthält.

Habe am Wochenende die erste Doppelbrücken-Federgabel für FatBikes testen können. In Verbindung mit den Reifen war das ein ultimatives Federungserlebnis. Edles und sehr steifes Teil. Mein umgebautes Salsa Beargrease wiegt damit knapp 13 Kilo. Die Gabel wird in den nächsten Wochen offiziell auf einer eigenen Webseite vorgestellt.


----------



## dukestah (2. April 2014)

wow, cooles teil, spontanes kaufinteresse


----------



## Familybikers (2. April 2014)

Hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Fat-Boy


----------



## svennox (2. April 2014)

Fatforx schrieb:


> Habe am Wochenende die erste Doppelbrücken-Federgabel für FatBikes testen können. In Verbindung mit den Reifen war das ein ultimatives Federungserlebnis. Edles und sehr steifes Teil. Mein umgebautes Salsa Beargrease wiegt damit knapp 13 Kilo. Die Gabel wird in den nächsten Wochen offiziell auf einer eigenen Webseite vorgestellt.



..von dem Teil darfst du sehr gern noch weitere Bilder posten, macht mich echt neugierig dein fatty !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (2. April 2014)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Fat-BoyAnhang anzeigen 283262


sehr schön!


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Carbonrahmen von Speci ?


----------



## BigJohn (2. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Carbonrahmen von Speci ?


Der Rahmen ist aus Aluminium?!


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2014)

Dann hatte ich das verwechselt, ich dachte da käme ein Carbon-Rahmen ?


----------



## BigJohn (2. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich das verwechselt, ich dachte da käme ein Carbon-Rahmen ?


Da weißt du evtl mehr als ich. Eine S-Works-Variante wäre bei entsprechendem Erfolg des Fatboy sicher denkbar. Aber wenn denn was kommt, ist noch nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## tgs (2. April 2014)

Beim FatBoy ist die Gabel aus Carbon!



BigJohn schrieb:


> Da weißt du evtl mehr als ich. Eine S-Works-Variante wäre bei entsprechendem Erfolg des Fatboy sicher denkbar. Aber wenn denn was kommt, ist noch nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. April 2014)

Die Gabel ist aber nicht der Rahmen.


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2014)

Ich habe irgendwo im Hinterkopf, dass beim Sea Otter oder so ein Speci Carbon Fatbike zu sehen war.


----------



## tgs (3. April 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist aber nicht der Rahmen.



Mich haben schon einige darauf angesprochen, ob das FatBoy einen Carbon Rahmen hat, weil sie die Gabel gesehen haben....
Grundsätzlich besteht ja durchaus die "Gefahr", oberflächlich betrachtet, von der Gabel auf den Rahmen zu schliessen. Zumindest für Laien wie mich.


----------



## BigJohn (3. April 2014)

Die verschliffenen Schweißnähte tragen ihren Beitrag dazu, aber wenn man genau hinsieht, erkennt man sie.


----------



## dukestah (3. April 2014)

eigentlich beantwortet der preis die materialfrage schon


----------



## matwin22 (4. April 2014)

Ich denke Specialized ist da mit einem Kampfpreis in den Markt gestartet was sich beim Basismodell echt negativ auswirkt. Ich habe das ''Normale'' wegen der mattgrünen Rahmenfarbe gewählt. Allerdings ist das Ritzelpaket, die Kette und mindestens der große Zahnkranz der Kurbel, übelste Baumarktqualität. Wahrscheinlich tut man damit den Baumarktfahrrädern noch Unrecht. 
Ob sich Specialized mit sowas einen Gefallen tut, weiß ich nicht. Immerhin kostet das Rad trotzdem 1800,- (OK beim Händler 1650,-). 
Der hintere Zahnkranz krachte und knirschte beim Schalten noch bis 200 Kilometer. Auf den ersten Kilometern würde ich das ja noch einsehen. Nach 200 Km riss die Kette, dabei weiß ich nicht ob die wirklich so mies ist oder ober das Ritzelpaket die Kette zerstört hat. Beim Tausch zeigt sich schon eine erheblicher Verschleiß des großen Kettenblattes an der Kurbel und ein erheblicher Verschleiß der Ritzelaufnahme am Hinterrad. Also meine Empfehlung geht eindeutig zum Expert wenn man nicht auf das Mattgrün fixiert ist. 
Und das alles im Flachland!!!

PS fährt sich trotzdem geil


----------



## dukestah (4. April 2014)

interessant, inwieweit unterscheidet sich das fatboy vom fatboy expert noch? ich überlege nämlich das billige zu nehmen und sowieso schaltung, antrieb und bremsen tauschen, ist der rest dann gleich? (rahmen, felgen, reifen, lenker)


----------



## matwin22 (4. April 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> interessant, inwieweit unterscheidet sich das fatboy vom fatboy expert noch? ich überlege nämlich das billige zu nehmen und sowieso schaltung, antrieb und bremsen tauschen, ist der rest dann gleich? (rahmen, felgen, reifen, lenker)



Unterscheidet sich dann nur noch in den Speichen (Felgen/Naben und Reifen sind gleich). Das Expert hat wohl Messerspeichen die angeblich stabiler sind. Daran muss man aber glauben. Mit den Rädern habe ich jedenfalls keine Probleme, trotz Schnellspanner und normaler Speichen.


----------



## BigJohn (4. April 2014)

Naja irgendwoher muss der Preis ja kommen. So recht will mich das gerade nicht wundern, auch wenns naturlich schade ist.


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. April 2014)

matwin22 schrieb:


> Unterscheidet sich dann nur noch in den Speichen (Felgen/Naben und Reifen sind gleich). Das Expert hat wohl Messerspeichen die angeblich stabiler sind. Daran muss man aber glauben. Mit den Rädern habe ich jedenfalls keine Probleme, trotz Schnellspanner und normaler Speichen.


 
Servus

Also ich hab Heute mein neues Expert abgeholt 

aber das hat auch keine Messerspeichen sondern nur die normalen 

Das ist mir aber egal , das Rad lässt sich sowas von Geil fahren 

Egal ob Bergauf oder auf Trails mit Wurzeln , Treppen und Stufen Bergab.

Ich bin schwer Begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2014)

Bin heute ein paar meter auf dem fatboy gerollt - schon ganz witzig...


----------



## ziploader (4. April 2014)

Mein Aufbau ist fast fertig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet aus dem Internet.


----------



## zoomer (4. April 2014)

Ich erinnere mich dunkel dass das Günstigere nur normale 2,0 mm Speichen hatte
und das Bessere eben konifizierte 2,0/1,8 mm Speichen.

Das ist nur schade für das Günstigere weil die besseren Speichen haltbarer
und kaum teurer gewesen wären.






Allgaeufex schrieb:


> aber das hat auch keine Messerspeichen sondern nur die normalen


----------



## dukestah (4. April 2014)

ziploader schrieb:


> Mein Aufbau ist fast fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orange-schwarz kickt einfach immer 
auffällige sattel-lenkerposition


----------



## wartool (5. April 2014)

ich spüre @Bumble ´s Herz höher schlagen :-D

hier gelaut: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-on-one-carbon-456.494791/page-42

@priofear - ich hoffe, es ist ok, dass ich Dein Bild entführt habe?


----------



## priofear (5. April 2014)

ist ok, solange keine Lösegeldforderungen kommen 

und ja, der Sattel, ich weiß, aber erstmal ausgeliehen bei meinem anderem Bike ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2014)

Servus

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf mein neues 

Bessere Bilder kommen noch , wenn die Sonne wieder scheint.

Am 12.4. muss das Radel auch noch mal zum Händler , da er da sein 10 Jähriges feiert und noch einen Blickfang benötigt


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2014)

Langsam werdens echt viele Fatboys. Scheint ein guter Wurf von Speiseeis gewesen zu sein.


----------



## corra (6. April 2014)

ich grübel auch schon ob ich eins brauch da nicolai ja unbezahlbar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich grübel auch schon ob ich eins brauch da nicolai ja unbezahlbar ist


Der Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nicht so richtig. Das Fatboy und das Argon sind zwei Fatbikes, die in ihrer Ausrichtung in jeglicher Hinsicht völlig gegensätzlich sind. Oder gehts nur um was neues?


----------



## Pimper (6. April 2014)

> Das Fatboy und das Argon sind zwei Fatbikes, die in ihrer Ausrichtung in jeglicher Hinsicht völlig gegensätzlich sind.



Das erschließt sich wiederum mir nicht so ganz. Beides 4-Zoll-Fatbikes oder ?


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2014)

4" vs 4.8", Trail vs Tour/XC (Steuerrohr 67,5° vs 70,5°), robust vs Leichtbau, 170mm vs 190mm, Deutschland vs Taiwan.

Ich kenne um ehrlich zu sein kaum zwei Fatbikes, die weiter voneinander weg Positioniert sind.


----------



## Pimper (6. April 2014)

Naja, das würde vielleicht reichen für eine Formulierung à la "setzen unterschiedliche Akzente". Aber von "völlig gegensätzlich" zu sprechen ist doch etwas zu absolut. Achsbreiten und Produktionsstandorte merkt man beim Fahren gar nicht, Winkel nur in bestimmt Situationen - wenn überhaupt.

Ich hatte mein Fatbike einmal bei 13,1 kg und einmal bei 16 kg. Einmal mit 4" und nun mit 4,8". Es ist irgendwie nach wie vor das gleiche Fatbike geblieben. Ich habe nur den ohnehin breiten Einsatzbereich etwas verschoben.

Die beiden genannten Bikes unterscheiden sich nicht mal in der Federung (z.B. komplett starr vs vollgefedert)...


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2014)

In freier Wildbahn sieht das Radel doch gleich besser aus als im Keller


----------



## corra (6. April 2014)

sind ja auch nur zarte 3000 euro die den kleinen unterschied machen was taiwan und deutschland angeht 
bei nicolai bekomme ich aber alles so wie ich es will farbe extras usw bei spezialized habe ich eins vonn 10000,
welches ich mir dan zu den 2300 euro kaufpreis noch aufrüsten müsste ,mir gefällt es halt optisch schon sehr gut und ich bin bei der reifenwahl nicht eingeschränkt 
da wir hier kein grobes gelände haben und es eher auf waldautobahn und moorwegen gefahren wird geht die tendenz eher zum specialized

aber das argon fat passt  besser zu den 3 anderren nicolai die noch in der werkstadt stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (6. April 2014)

Ich muss Zugeben , das ich auch lieber das Nicolai gekauft hätte.
Und zwar mit Riemenantrieb und Pinion-Getriebe.
Nur leider war mein Geldbeutel nicht dick genug. 

Allerdings finde ich persönlich den Fatboy-Rahmen schöner


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2014)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Fatbike einmal bei 13,1 kg und einmal bei 16 kg. Einmal mit 4" und nun mit 4,8". Es ist irgendwie nach wie vor das gleiche Fatbike geblieben. Ich habe nur den ohnehin breiten Einsatzbereich etwas verschoben.
> 
> Die beiden genannten Bikes unterscheiden sich nicht mal in der Federung (z.B. komplett starr vs vollgefedert)...


Du hattest zweimal das selbe Rad in Unterschiedlichen Versionen, klar ist es das selbe Rad. Das Specialized und das Nicolai sind von der Geometrie grundverschieden, schau dir die Zahlen an.

Einen Punkt wie den Federweg bei Fatbikes aufzuführen, ist doch irgendwie daneben. Fullies gibt es in Serie überhaupt nicht und Federgabeln verbreiten sich in homöopathischen Dosen durch die alleinigen Bestrebungen von Sandman. Trotzdem kann man das Nicolai mit Federgabel bekommen, wie der Pinion-Prototyp zeigt.



corra schrieb:


> da wir hier kein grobes gelände haben und es eher auf waldautobahn und moorwegen gefahren wird geht die tendenz eher zum specialized


Fahr es einfach mal, das könnte die Entscheidung deutlich erleichtern.  Wäre vermutlich auch die bessere Ergänzung zu deinem Fatty. Scheinbar hat es Specialized sogar geschafft die Händler in Deutschland ausreichend zu beliefern. Zumindest weiß ich von mehreren Händlern, die eins oder mehere haben. Das hat man bisher eigentlich meist anders erlebt.


----------



## Pimper (6. April 2014)

Ok, dann soll das so sein.

Die Federwege hab ich erwähnt, weil die Rede von "Trail vs CC" war. Aber da beide ja ungefedert sind (aus welchem Grund auch immer - Marktlage ist mir bekannt), gilt die Unterscheidung "Trail vs CC" ja umso weniger. Oder anders: ich würd gern wissen, wie sich das Nicolai auf einer CC-Runde anfühlt...

Die Geometrien heutiger CC-Bikes (69° Lenkwinkel, 600er Oberrohre, 17" Sattelrohre) sind grundverschieden zu damals (71,5° Lenkwinkel, 570 - 585 Oberrohre und 20" Sattelrohr bei vergleichbarer OR-Länge). Trotzdem würd ich nicht sagen, dass sich eine Bike-Runde heute "völlig gegensätzlich" zu einer Tour damals anfühlt.

Aber lassen wir mal. Ich glaub wir geilen uns gerad an bloßer Wortwahl und ein paar Grad Winkel auf...

Ich werd mir überlegen wohin mein Salsa mit 69,5° Lenkwinkel nun reingehört...


----------



## BigJohn (6. April 2014)

Pimper schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir mal. Ich glaub wir geilen uns gerad an bloßer Wortwahl und ein paar Grad Winkel auf...
> Ich werd mir überlegen wohin mein Salsa mit 69,5° Lenkwinkel nun reingehört...


Ok, anderes Thema.

Finde die Farbe sehr geil 





Lass mich wissen, wenn du beim Salsa eine klare Antwort gefunden hast


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2014)

(trail + cc) / 2 = all mountain


----------



## san_andreas (8. April 2014)

Wer im Raum München noch Specialized Fatbikes sucht....bei Bike Sport in der Leopoldstrasse gibt es sowohl das günstigere wie das teurere Modell im Laden.


----------



## dukestah (8. April 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wer im Raum München noch Specialized Fatbikes sucht....bei Bike Sport in der Leopoldstrasse gibt es sowohl das günstigere wie das teurere Modell im Laden.


bloß gut, dass ich weit entfernt von münchen bin, sonst käme ich womöglich in versuchung 
trotzdem danke für die info


----------



## Ragnarim (8. April 2014)

Bei Eggis Bike Planet in Gaildorf (LK Schwäbisch Hall) gibts noch ein Spezialied als Expert in L ... =)


----------



## JamboJames (8. April 2014)

So geht es auch ;-)
und ist Total easy zu Fahren!


----------



## hoodride (8. April 2014)

Die armen Kinder, wenn's mal matschig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (8. April 2014)

Sehr schick, bitte die Bowdenzüge noch in orange.


----------



## JamboJames (8. April 2014)

Dann wird es glaub ich langsam zuviel Orange!!  Und für die Kinder gibt es einen Regenschutz für Vorne


----------



## Girl (8. April 2014)

Es ist schon recht viel aber genau am Steuerrohr fehlt noch was. Würde auch super zu dem orangen Flaschenhalter passen.


----------



## zoomer (8. April 2014)

JamboJames schrieb:


> Dann wird es glaub ich langsam zuviel Orange!!



Ach was ....
Pillepalle


----------



## JamboJames (9. April 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ach was ....
> Pillepalle


Das ist aber wirklich zuviel orange!! Vielleicht die Pinken oder die Grünen Draufmachen, die bei denen angeboten werden!

Obwohl, es sind ja Bloß 26x4,0"


----------



## BigJohn (9. April 2014)

An Speci sollte höchstens noch ein Bud oder Lou.


----------



## Altitude (9. April 2014)

JamboJames schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 284467 So geht es auch ;-)
> und ist Total easy zu Fahren!



Du hast keine Steckachse hinten, oder?


----------



## JamboJames (9. April 2014)

Altitude schrieb:


> Du hast keine Steckachse hinten, oder?


Nein. Es ist ein ganz normaler Schnellspanner drin! Vorne und Hinten.


----------



## JamboJames (9. April 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> An Speci sollte höchstens noch ein Bud oder Lou.


Ich finde, dass die Original Reifen gar nicht mal so schlecht sind was Rollwiderstand und Grip angeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monolithic (10. April 2014)

Rocky Mountain Blizzard


----------



## rayc (10. April 2014)

Endlich mal in Bild von der RS Gabel!

heißt die jetzt Bluto?

ray


----------



## scylla (10. April 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Endlich mal in Bild von der RS Gabel!



"klassisch" ohne USD
der Lou hat massig Platz drin
...


----------



## svennox (10. April 2014)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain Blizzard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..durchs neue BeitragBewertungssystem wird man Schreibfaul.....
aber das 2015erDing ist der Oberknaller und verdient es ..noch mal positiv erwähnt zu werden


----------



## Berliner89 (10. April 2014)

Das Rocky ist mir egal aber die Gabel löst dezente haben wollen Gefühle aus!  Hoffentlich nicht so teuer wie die neue rs1... Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zoomer (10. April 2014)

Ich finde ja das Dicke mal eines der schöneren Rocky Mountains überhaupt.
(Gut, das Täschchen ist witzig, hat aber gleich wieder die Anmutung
einer Schwinn Cruiser Tankattrappe. Und das mit dem Sitzrohr .. tss, tss, ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (10. April 2014)

ich glaub ich warte noch ein jahr mit neukauf .......... richtig schick das ding


----------



## stuhli (10. April 2014)

Wenn das abgebildete RM Grösse L hat, binnich ein bissl verliept.... 
Rahmenform, Lackierung etc. gefallen mir seeehr gut. 
Die Federgabel erachte ich ja nicht als MUSS, aber warum nicht. Nur blöd dass so ein Fatbike (mit funktinierender Federgabel vorausgesetzt) meine Fully erstezen würde. Die Geodaten sind dem den On*One recht ähnlich oder ?
Das Täschchen ersetzt meine Satteltaschen.


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2014)

Denkt bitte dran, dass ihr ne neue Nabe für die Gabel braucht...


----------



## scylla (10. April 2014)

das RM müsste ich jetzt nicht unbedingt haben (schick ist es ja schon, aber ich wüsste spontan nicht, was es besser können sollte als mein Fatty)

Ich hab grad schon geplant, mit Ersatz für meine ausgenudelte O-O Nabe im Rolling-Darryl Vorderrad noch ein wenig zu warten


----------



## Berliner89 (10. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Denkt bitte dran, dass ihr ne neue Nabe für die Gabel braucht...


Ich vermute auch das es die Gabel nur in Taperd geben wird?!  Dann gibt es wenigstens einen Grund für was neues 
Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukestah (10. April 2014)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain Blizzard


sehr schön! das wäre für mich ein ernst zunehmender konkurent zum fatboy und dann gleich noch mit federgabel...


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2014)

Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und es als ernstzunehmenden Konkurrenten zum Fatty bezeichnen!


----------



## BigJohn (10. April 2014)

Ok nun also der Grund für den nächsten Nabenstandard, nach dem niemand gefragt hat. Bei all eurer Euphorie sollte man aber auch bedenken, dass die Gabel lächerlich breit ist. Da muss man von mindestens 18-19cm an der Krone ausgehen. Die Rahmenkonstruktion des Rocky deutet schon an, dass die Gabel in vielen aktuellen Rahmen nicht passt, ohne dass die beim Lenken anschlägt.


----------



## dukestah (10. April 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ok nun also der Grund für den nächsten Nabenstandard, nach dem niemand gefragt hat. Bei all eurer Euphorie sollte man aber auch bedenken, dass die Gabel lächerlich breit ist. Da muss man von mindestens 18-19cm an der Krone ausgehen. Die Rahmenkonstruktion des Rocky deutet schon an, dass die Gabel in vielen aktuellen Rahmen nicht passt, ohne dass die beim Lenken anschlägt.


das ist doch nicht wesentlich anders als bei doppelbrückengabeln und beim rocky mountain rahmen scheint sie doch gut zu passen, mehr als 60° grad (?, nie nachgemessen an meinem dbg bike) einschlagwinkel brauchen doch höchstens die stoppelbiker


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2014)

Meine Aussage galt weniger dem Wunsch, mein Fatty einzutauschen, als vielmehr dem Hinweis, dass ich das RM geometrisch näher am Fatty sehe. 

Den neuen Standard sehe ich auch kritisch, wobei relativ klar war, dass eine Gabel auf Grundlage einer Reba danach verlangt,
wenn man in ihr einen Bud/Lou auf einer 100er Felge unterbringen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. April 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> das ist doch nicht wesentlich anders als bei doppelbrückengabeln und beim rocky mountain rahmen scheint sie doch gut zu passen, mehr als 60° grad (?, nie nachgemessen an meinem dbg bike) einschlagwinkel brauchen doch höchstens die stoppelbiker



aber ne fiese delle im unterrohr nach einem abflug braucht kein mensch, weder stoperbiker, noch flowbiker, oder sonstwer.

rahmen für doppelbrückengabeln sind dafür ausgelegt, dass die gabel da mal einschlägt, die gabeln haben außerdem gummipuffer dran, und außerdem schlägt "nur" ein rohr gegen ein rohr und nicht eine scharfe kante gegen ein rohr. eine im unterrohr einschlagende sc gabel kann man also nicht unbedingt mit einer an den rahmen anschlagenden dc gabel vergleichen.

wenn die rockshox gabel wirklich im rahmen einschlagen sollte, wäre das für mich ein no-go. muss man mal abwarten, irgendwer wird's schon ausprobieren 

ich hab gar nicht drauf geachtet, wie knapp das beim fatty von @Bumble mit der carver gabel zwischen unterrohr und gabelkrone war? die ist zwar nicht so breit, aber hat ja dafür ordentlich fette standrohre (verdammt, ich weiß schon wieder nicht mehr ob das oben die tauch- oder standrohre sein sollen )


----------



## BigJohn (10. April 2014)

Tauchrohre sind immer die unteren. Bin mal gespannt auf den Preis. Ich rechne mit Pike-Niveau aufwärts, vermutlich 4-stellig.


----------



## Altitude (10. April 2014)

tadaa...







das 2015er Salsa Bucksaw


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2014)

Ich find Federung am Fatbike blöd


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2014)

Über Federgabeln kann man ja nachdenken, aber bei FS Fatbikes regt sich bei mir gar nichts... 

Da endet dann das Keep it simple-Motiv, das ich bei Fatbikes so schätze.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Tauchrohre sind immer die unteren. Bin mal gespannt auf den Preis. Ich rechne mit Pike-Niveau aufwärts, vermutlich 4-stellig.



Hier nochmal ein paar Infos zu Gewicht und Preisen:



> Target Weight: 1796g (3.96 lb)
> MSRP (Crown/Remote): $643/$711- 572€/632€


----------



## Berliner89 (10. April 2014)

Ich finde es gut da ich auch gerne ruppige trails fahre und mir bei so mancher Landung doch etwas Reserven gewünscht habe (schüttel Effekt)ich weiß es ist nicht der vorgegebene einsatzzweck aber ich fühle mich mit meinem Moonlander teilweise sicherer als mit so manchem fully!
Na mal gucken wo das noch hinführt was noch viel besser wäre wenn die großen Reifenhersteller conti,Schwalbe und Co. endlich was rausbringen würden zu erschwinglichen Preisen!!!  Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2014)

Ich verstehe die Idee dahinter und weiß, dass es einige richtig krachen lassen.
Es wäre zumindest ein Grund für einen kleineren Fuhrpark.

1x Fatbike mit:
- 4" Frühjahr/Herbst-LRS
- 4,8" Winter-LRS
- 29+ Sommer-LRS

Oder so ähnlich... 



Berliner89 schrieb:


> noch viel besser wäre wenn die großen Reifenhersteller conti,Schwalbe und Co. endlich was rausbringen würden zu erschwinglichen Preisen!!!  Gruß



Gute Nachricht: Von Schwalbe soll da sehr bald was kommen und bei Conti dürfte das dann auch nicht mehr lang dauern.
Von Maxxis weiß man es ja schon etwas länger!


----------



## dukestah (10. April 2014)

Altitude schrieb:


> tadaa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interessantes bindeglied zwischen trail/enduro-fully und richtigen fat bike (> 4" reifen), schön straff abgestimmt ist das sicherlich ein bike mit dem man es ordentlich laufen lassen kann, langsam muss ich mir mal ne bestenliste machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner89 (10. April 2014)

Hier mehr infos zur Rock Shox Bluto mit TOP Gewicht wie ich finde!

*Bluto Specs*
Model: RL
Wheel Size: 26”
Travel: 80/100/120mm
Steerer: Tapered
Offset: 51mm
Axle: 15×150 Maxle Lite
Damper Adjust: Crown or Remote (PushLoc) compression to lockout, rebound
Spring: Solo Air
Tire clearance: 4.8” max.
Color: Black, White (OE only), Diffusion Black (OE only)
Target Weight: 1796g (3.96 lb)
MSRP (Crown/Remote): $643/$711- 572€/632€

von: http://www.nsmb.com/rockshox-fat-bike-fork-100mm-bluto-rl/


----------



## scylla (10. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich find Federung am Fatbike blöd



das hab ich bis letztes Wochenende auch immer gesagt


----------



## calpin (10. April 2014)

Neulich unterwegs mit meinem Fatty....


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. April 2014)

Ich seh da zwar ein Speci Fatboy, aber trotzdem hübsch!


----------



## dukestah (10. April 2014)

calpin schrieb:


> Neulich unterwegs mit meinem Fatty....


das fatboy ist einfach so dezent und souverän fett 
und dann noch das nette detail, super!


----------



## Bumble (10. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ich hab gar nicht drauf geachtet, wie knapp das beim fatty von @Bumble mit der carver gabel zwischen unterrohr und gabelkrone war? die ist zwar nicht so breit, aber hat ja dafür ordentlich fette standrohre (verdammt, ich weiß schon wieder nicht mehr ob das oben die tauch- oder standrohre sein sollen )



Da ist noch ordentlich Platz zwischen Standrohr und Unterrohr, den ich aber auch brauche wenn ich demnächst auf die untere extrem flach bauende FSA Gravity Schale wechseln werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (11. April 2014)

Altitude schrieb:


> tadaa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also das isses jetzt.....nur ob es die gleiche Verspieltheit hat wie ein ungedertes Fatbike ist die Frage.
Habs ja schonmal erwähnt, dass ich mich auf dem Fatty bei schwierigen Passagen wohler fühle als auf meinem 29er Stumpi. Das mag am anderen Schwerpunkt liegen, an den Reifen, die viel aufnehmen oder auch daran, dass nix absackt an Stufen. Aber das Bucksaw würde bis auf meinen Singlespeeder alle meine Bikes ersetzen können, wenn es sich eher wie mein Fatty fährt und nicht wie das Stumpi. Da muss es auch net breiter sein als die 3.8 Nate.


----------



## dukestah (11. April 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Also das isses jetzt.....nur ob es die gleiche Verspieltheit hat wie ein ungedertes Fatbike ist die Frage.
> Habs ja schonmal erwähnt, dass ich mich auf dem Fatty bei schwierigen Passagen wohler fühle als auf meinem 29er Stumpi. Das mag am anderen Schwerpunkt liegen, an den Reifen, die viel aufnehmen oder auch daran, dass nix absackt an Stufen. Aber das Bucksaw würde bis auf meinen Singlespeeder alle meine Bikes ersetzen können, wenn es sich eher wie mein Fatty fährt und nicht wie das Stumpi. Da muss es auch net breiter sein als die 3.8 Nate.


ich denke schon, dass hier viel fatbike feeling übrig bleibt, der federweg verhindert ja schon butterweiches sofafeeling per se, mich würde eben nur das klein wenig komforterhöhung interessieren wenn ich etwas downhilllastiger fahre, da haben am letzten wochenende handgelenke und nacken schon arg gelitten


----------



## wartool (11. April 2014)

Das Handgelenksproblem kenne ich nur zu gut :-(

so langsam wird mir der Schritt immer feuchter.. lauter geile neue Spielzeuge aufm Fatbikemarkt.. angefangen mit Gabeln.. und jetzt noch fullys.. *schwärm* das wird ein teures 2015 glaube ich *gg*

so.. nu lass ich wieder Platz für Bilder für weitere *Habenwillbilder*


----------



## rayc (11. April 2014)

das mit den Handgelenken kann ich leider bestätigen.  
Besonders wenn diese eine Sturzvergangenheit haben, sind sie entsprechend empfindlich.

Auch wenn einige Puristen die Entwicklung nicht gerne sehen, das war zu erwarten und ich hatte es auch erhofft.

Sicherlich in Alaska bei unter -20°C  ist Federung fehl am Platz, funktioniert eh nicht gescheit und ist eine Quelle des Versagens.
Aber bei uns trifft das nicht zu, da ist mir persönlich Komfort wichtiger.
Ob es ein Fat-Fully seien muss, ist dann auch wieder Geschmacksache.

Ich finde die Entwicklung gut und beobachte es mit großen Interesse.
Die Vorzüge eines Fatbikes sind die breiten Reifen und nicht die fehlende Federung.

Es ist übrigens keiner gezwungen eine Federgabel einzubauen.
Das gleiche gilt übrigens für das normale MTB.

ray


----------



## scylla (11. April 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> ... und beobachte es mit großen Interesse.



sollen wir schonmal ein Sparbuch für dich anlegen? 

Jetzt hab ich noch einen Grund gefunden, die Federgabel-Geschichte gut zu finden: mein einsames kleines Fatty hat vielleicht doch noch realistische Chancen auf einen Spielgefährten im Keller


----------



## dukestah (11. April 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> sollen wir schonmal ein Sparbuch für dich anlegen?
> 
> Jetzt hab ich noch einen Grund gefunden, die Federgabel-Geschichte gut zu finden: mein einsames kleines Fatty hat vielleicht doch noch realistische Chancen auf einen Spielgefährten im Keller


also einsame bikes geht nun wirklich nicht 
obwohl bei mir im 'keller' die bikes wohl schon bald klaustrophobie bekommen


----------



## stuhli (11. April 2014)

na auf @rayc - jetzt gibt Dir nen Ruck.
Lass Deine Holde nicht betteln.


----------



## Ragnarim (13. April 2014)

Feder...was? braucht man das am Bike? 


 
aber zugegeben, ab und an wäre das doch angenehm.... 
8,6kg BMC vs. 15,40kg Surly


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. April 2014)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> Feder...was? braucht man das am Bike?
> Anhang anzeigen 285405
> aber zugegeben, ab und an wäre das doch angenehm....
> 8,6kg BMC vs. 15,40kg Surly


 
Ich glaube , an Deinem Surly stimmt irgend etwas mit der Kette nicht


----------



## Ragnarim (13. April 2014)

ne das passt schon so, bei der 11-36 Kassette ist die etwas lang damit die auch um das 11-40 passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (14. April 2014)

@Ragnarim

.... da scheint jemand Vorlieben fürs "Bergsteigen" zu haben, ansonsten würde ich persönlich auch schon Kreuzschmerzen vom Anblick bekommen. Aber Zweck, besser der Einsatzzweck heiligt die Mittel. Von daher wird das so schon passen. 

Grüsse von einem Necromancer "Piloten" 

Mist im Bilderfred gespammt - sorry


----------



## Ragnarim (14. April 2014)

Das schaut auf den Bildern schlimmer aus als es in wirklichkeit ist. Mitlerweile fahr ich auch tatsächlich lieber hoch als runter... sorry


----------



## Ragnarim (22. April 2014)

so, testweise mit OnOne Carbon Gabel ... optisch ist der Übergang Steuerrohr zu Gabel aber.... nicht schön...
gr


 
On One Starrgabel ungekürzt 629gr.
Surly Orginal Gabel 1157gr.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2014)

Hmmm, da braucht´s ein 44er Steuerrohr in Kombination mit einer dann wieder außenliegenden Schale.


----------



## BigJohn (22. April 2014)

Und die Gabel ist auch etwas zu lang, wobei das auf dem ok aussieht.


----------



## Ragnarim (22. April 2014)

rein optisch würde ich sagen.. 10mm-20mm Länger als die Original Gabel... hab es aber nicht gemessen oder anchgeschaut


----------



## Fatforx (29. April 2014)

Mit meinem Fatbike unterwegs hatte ich durch Zufall eine "Begegnung" mit einem interessanten Prototypen, dessen Serienfinalisierung offenbar im Moment läuft. Wie zu erfahren war, wird der Rahmen auf die Federgabel abgestimmt sein. Die Federgabel wird auch in einer stufenlos absenkbaren Version zu haben sein, so dass - ja nach Einsatzgebiet - der optimale Federweg gewählt werden kann. In Summe eine weitere Bereicherung der Szene, nachdem Kalle Nicolai vorgelegt hat.
Der FatBikx-Rahmen hat eine 12 mm HR-Steckachsenaufnahme für 177 mm Steckachsennaben. Wird's wohl als Rahemn-/Gabelset und als Komplett-Bike geben.  Mehr war auf die Schnelle nicht rauszufinden.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. April 2014)

Erinnert mich irgendwie hieran, das selige Porsche Bike S von 1999:







Edith: Hab jetzt auch die Internetadresse gefunden: http://fatbikx.net/
Da lag ich ja nicht ganz falsch: "...die *ausgereifte Technik* sowie die langjährige Erfahrung mit den Doppelbrückengabeln von VOTEC...". Die Porsche-Bikes wurden damals auch von Votec gebaut.
Und ja, auch ich finde Doppelbrückengabeln in Hardtails nicht besonders hübsch 
Tipp an FatBikx: Baut gleich ein Fat Fully, das passt besser zur Gabel, und frontgefederte Hardtails gibt´s bald in Hülle und Fülle...


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2014)

Alt und neu sauhäßlich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (29. April 2014)

Fatforx schrieb:


> Mit meinem Fatbike unterwegs hatte ich durch Zufall eine "Begegnung" mit einem interessanten Prototypen, dessen Serienfinalisierung offenbar im Moment läuft. Wie zu erfahren war, wird der Rahmen auf die Federgabel abgestimmt sein. Die Federgabel wird auch in einer stufenlos absenkbaren Version zu haben sein, so dass - ja nach Einsatzgebiet - der optimale Federweg gewählt werden kann. In Summe eine weitere Bereicherung der Szene, nachdem Kalle Nicolai vorgelegt hat.
> Der FatBikx-Rahmen hat eine 12 mm HR-Steckachsenaufnahme für 177 mm Steckachsennaben. Wird's wohl als Rahemn-/Gabelset und als Komplett-Bike geben.  Mehr war auf die Schnelle nicht rauszufinden.



Na, das war aber wirklich ein Zufall...schreib doch gleich ganz offen, dass du etwas entwickelst/testest/auf den Markt bringen möchtest, das macht einen seriöseren Eindruck.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. April 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Na, das war aber wirklich ein Zufall...schreib doch gleich ganz offen, dass du etwas entwickelst/testest/auf den Markt bringen möchtest, das macht einen seriöseren Eindruck.


Genau, für eine wirksame "viral marketing" Kampagne hätte er bei seinem Nick kreativer sein müssen LOL


----------



## Fatforx (29. April 2014)

Also - liebe Kollegen aus der Fatbike-Szene - mein Usernamen entstand als ich zum ersten Mal die Federgabel gesehen habe. Insofern halte ich Eure Unterstellungen für wenig zielführend oder was wollt ihr damit aussagen. Tatsächlich war ich mit dem Bike unterwegs und habe es in der Pforzheimer Ecke fotografieren können. Also nix mit viralem marketing Käse.
Bleibt mal locker und ein bißchen zurückhaltend mit den Unterstellungen. Offenbar muss bei dem einen oder anderen User jeweils das hochzuladende Foto erst von dem betreffenden FABEYMER  oder DER KOKOPELLI begutachtet und frei gegeben werden. Das habe ich aber so in den Forumsregeln nicht gefunden.
In Summe halte ich fest, dass die einen Fatbike-Hardtails mit Federgabel nicht mögen, andere nicht wollen, dass ein Bike ein betimmte Form hat und die Dritten sehr, sehr kompetent mit "alt und hässlich" goutieren.
Insgesamt hätte ich erwartet, dass es eher positiv gesehen wird,, wenn sich ein Hersteller in Deutschland des Themas Fatbike annimmt. Aber das steht ja bei dem meisten nicht im Vordergrund. Hauptsache, man kann zunächst mal kräftig mit Schlamm um sich schmeißen.
Schade eigentlich, denn ich hatte gedacht, dass das Forum eher einen "open mind" Ansatz pflegt im positiven Sinn und in konstruktive Diskussionen einsteigt.


----------



## shibby68 (29. April 2014)

hey leute, ich lese mich gerade ins fatbike-thema ein und finde es eigentlich sehr angenehm dass in der fatbike-ecke die leute scheinbar recht entspannt im umgang mit anderen sind. 
behaltet das doch bei. mich würde es freuen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (29. April 2014)

Lass uns einfach locker bleiben, wir wollen niemanden beleidigen und freuen uns über jede Aktivität im Bereich Fatbikes, besonders wenn es von deutschen Herstellern ist. Du musst aber zugeben, dass wenn jemand einen neuen Markenname als Nick wählt, seinen Avatar mit der besagten Gabel schmückt und dann noch einen Beitrag schreibt, der genau so auch in einer Werbebroschüre stehen könnte, dann denkt man automatisch, dass Du zumindest mit dem Konstrukteur etwas zu tun hast. Wenn das nicht so ist, dann Sorry!


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2014)

Dass sich die Leute hier etwas veräppelt fühlen, wenn die einzigen Posts eines Users ein bestimmtes Produkt betreffen und er sich auch noch den Namen der Firma als Nick auswählt, ist jetzt nicht besonders überraschend, oder?

Edit: Kokopelli war schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (29. April 2014)

ne ist nicht überraschend da gebe ich dir recht aber es lohnt doch auch nicht sich drüber zu ärgern.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. April 2014)

Zum Bike selbst: Ich finde die Geo etwas altbacken, was durch die Doppelbrückengabel optisch noch verstärkt wird. 
Der Lenkwinkel wirkt zu steill und das Innenlager zu tief.
Dass sich auf dem Gabelmarkt etwas bewegt, ist natürlich zu begrüßen!


----------



## Fabeymer (29. April 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Lass uns einfach locker bleiben, wir wollen niemanden beleidigen und freuen uns über jede Aktivität im Bereich Fatbikes, besonders wenn es von deutschen Herstellern ist. Zu musst aber zugeben, dass wenn jemand einen neuen Markenname als Nick wählt, seinen Avatar mit der besagten Gabel schmückt und dann noch einen Beitrag schreibt, der genau so auch in einer Werbebroschüre stehen könnte, dann denkt man automatisch, dass Du zumindest mit dem Konstrukteur etwas zu tun hast. Wenn das nicht so ist, dann Sorry!


----------



## dukestah (29. April 2014)

Fatforx schrieb:


> Also - liebe Kollegen aus der Fatbike-Szene - mein Usernamen entstand als ich zum ersten Mal die Federgabel gesehen habe. Insofern halte ich Eure Unterstellungen für wenig zielführend oder was wollt ihr damit aussagen. Tatsächlich war ich mit dem Bike unterwegs und habe es in der Pforzheimer Ecke fotografieren können. Also nix mit viralem marketing Käse.
> Bleibt mal locker und ein bißchen zurückhaltend mit den Unterstellungen. Offenbar muss bei dem einen oder anderen User jeweils das hochzuladende Foto erst von dem betreffenden FABEYMER  oder DER KOKOPELLI begutachtet und frei gegeben werden. Das habe ich aber so in den Forumsregeln nicht gefunden.
> In Summe halte ich fest, dass die einen Fatbike-Hardtails mit Federgabel nicht mögen, andere nicht wollen, dass ein Bike ein betimmte Form hat und die Dritten sehr, sehr kompetent mit "alt und hässlich" goutieren.
> Insgesamt hätte ich erwartet, dass es eher positiv gesehen wird,, wenn sich ein Hersteller in Deutschland des Themas Fatbike annimmt. Aber das steht ja bei dem meisten nicht im Vordergrund. Hauptsache, man kann zunächst mal kräftig mit Schlamm um sich schmeißen.
> Schade eigentlich, denn ich hatte gedacht, dass das Forum eher einen "open mind" Ansatz pflegt im positiven Sinn und in konstruktive Diskussionen einsteigt.


ich will das jetzt keinesfalls gut reden, aber das ist halt das ibc, wer hier postet stellt sich für alle erdenklichen kommentare zur verfügung und muss auch damit leben können 
ich finde das projekt schon interessant, eine verwindungssteife steckachsengabel wäre schon echt was, ich befürchte aber, dass die gabel sich in einem, zumindest für mich, sehr uninteressanten preissegment bewegen wird und als komplett bike ist mir das abgebildete einfach zu wuchtig


----------



## Rennofen (29. April 2014)

Ist aber auch nur ne "schmale" Gabel (und ich versehe nicht warum Steinerdesign dafür nen neun Auftritt hin legt). die Kombo aus Doppelbrücke und normaler Vorbau ist optisch auch nicht so meins da gabs auch andere Lösungen von Steinerdesign.
Ich mal überlegt mir ne Brunn Upside Down umbauen lassen habe es aber verworfen, da mir ne Lefty über den weg gelaufen ist....


----------



## Bumble (29. April 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dass sich die Leute hier etwas veräppelt fühlen, wenn die einzigen Posts eines Users ein bestimmtes Produkt betreffen und er sich auch noch den Namen der Firma als Nick auswählt, ist jetzt nicht besonders überraschend, oder?
> 
> Edit: Kokopelli war schneller.


Der ganze Kram hier erinnert mich grade an ein gewisses Bike mit einem schlüpfrigen Namen, der mir aber leider entfallen ist.

War exakt die gleiche Tour, auch da fühlte sich der User angepisst und hat völlig deplaziert reagiert 

Mir solls recht sein, interessiert mich eh net, hab ja ne Gabel.


----------



## Vighor (29. April 2014)

Fatforx schrieb:


> Also - liebe Kollegen aus der Fatbike-Szene - mein Usernamen entstand als ich zum ersten Mal die Federgabel gesehen habe. Insofern halte ich Eure Unterstellungen für wenig zielführend oder was wollt ihr damit aussagen. Tatsächlich war ich mit dem Bike unterwegs und habe es in der Pforzheimer Ecke fotografieren können. Also nix mit viralem marketing Käse.
> Bleibt mal locker und ein bißchen zurückhaltend mit den Unterstellungen. Offenbar muss bei dem einen oder anderen User jeweils das hochzuladende Foto erst von dem betreffenden FABEYMER  oder DER KOKOPELLI begutachtet und frei gegeben werden. Das habe ich aber so in den Forumsregeln nicht gefunden.
> In Summe halte ich fest, dass die einen Fatbike-Hardtails mit Federgabel nicht mögen, andere nicht wollen, dass ein Bike ein betimmte Form hat und die Dritten sehr, sehr kompetent mit "alt und hässlich" goutieren.


Irgendwie hast Du was zwischen den Zeilen gelesen das da definitiv nicht steht.
HT fatbike mit Federgabel ist interessant, das abgebildete bike sieht mit der Gabel für mich mehr wie ein Chopper aus. Da kann die Gabel noch so super funktionieren, an meinem bike kommt die dann in der Version nie dran.



> Insgesamt hätte ich erwartet, dass es eher positiv gesehen wird,, wenn sich ein Hersteller in Deutschland des Themas Fatbike annimmt. Aber das steht ja bei dem meisten nicht im Vordergrund. Hauptsache, man kann zunächst mal kräftig mit Schlamm um sich schmeißen.
> Schade eigentlich, denn ich hatte gedacht, dass das Forum eher einen "open mind" Ansatz pflegt im positiven Sinn und in konstruktive Diskussionen einsteigt.


Natürlich ist es positiv das mehr lokale Hersteller auch für Fatbikes entwickeln, hat ja keiner etwas gegen gesagt.
Man darf dann ja wohl auch einfach als reaktion angeben dürfen das einem ein abgebildeter Prototyp nicht gefällt.


----------



## BigJohn (30. April 2014)

Fatforx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin seit heute Mitglied im Forum, das ich im Übrigen ausgezeichnet finde, weil es eine Unmenge an unterschiedlichen Infos bietet und in den meisten Fällen auch kompetente Meinungen enthält.
> 
> Habe am Wochenende die erste Doppelbrücken-Federgabel für FatBikes testen können. In Verbindung mit den Reifen war das ein ultimatives Federungserlebnis. Edles und sehr steifes Teil. Mein umgebautes Salsa Beargrease wiegt damit knapp 13 Kilo. Die Gabel wird in den nächsten Wochen offiziell auf einer eigenen Webseite vorgestellt.
> Anhang anzeigen 283226


Also, lieber @Fatforx: wenn du dir ernsthaft wünschst, dass dir diese "Geschichte" irgendjemand abkauft, solltest du auch deine Spuren etwas besser verwischen. Erst einen Prototypen zu fahren und dann "völlig zufällig" dem Neuen über den Weg zu laufen (wobei der Fahrer zufällig alle News-relevanten Informationen vom Stapel lässt), klingt leider schwer nach Verbandelung mit dem Hersteller. Die Show des empörten Außenstehenden ist deiner Sache noch weniger dienlich. Am besten du informierst dich mal bei der Firma Kubis; die waren die Letzten, die es mit so einer Schleichnummer versucht haben. Der entsprechende Thread wurde aus ebendiesen gründen gelöscht und der entsprechende Autor _was never to be seen again._


----------



## titzy (30. April 2014)

Fatforx schrieb:


> Also nix mit viralem marketing Käse.
> Bleibt mal locker und ein bißchen zurückhaltend mit den Unterstellungen.



Tja, ich muss sagen, das sind mir auch einige zu viele Zufälle. Wie z.B. auch, dass das oben gepostete Bild fast identisch ist mit dem, welches der Hersteller in seinem Flyerprospekt auf seiner Website anbietet (gleicher Hintergrund/Stein + Perspektive, nur leicht gänderter Schattenwurf). Ach und das ist ne Tatsache, keine Unterstellung. 
An sich, für mich wäre das Bike auch nix. Doppelbrücke find ich auch etwas zu dick aufgetragen und passt in den DH Bereich, in dem ich aber nicht heimisch bin. Auch die angesprochene Tretlagerhöhe (oder -tiefe) find ich nicht so toll, das hab ich bei meinem Fatty lieben gelernt mit der großen Freiheit. 

Gernerell hätte ich es auch besser gefunden/gewünscht, die vollfetten Reifen zu unterstützen / berücksichtigen. Die Gabel wirds ja vielleicht noch verkraften, aber der Hinterbau bestimmt nicht, wenn ich mir anschaue wie nah der HüDü schon an die Sitzstrebe geht.


----------



## Optimizer (30. April 2014)

Hell yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (30. April 2014)

@Optimizer ...wie geil ist das denn !!! 

..dazu fällt mir das hier ein, von @MUD´doc


----------



## Fabeymer (30. April 2014)

Hier auch noch etwas Action:


----------



## BigJohn (30. April 2014)

Ist das ein Schlick?


----------



## Rennofen (30. April 2014)

Verdammt!!!! es passt einfach nicht vernünftig als Bildschirmhintergrund



svennox schrieb:


> @Optimizer ...wie geil ist das denn !!!
> 
> ..dazu fällt mir das hier ein, von @MUD´doc


----------



## Fabeymer (30. April 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das ein Schlick?



Jap, denke schon.


----------



## Altitude (1. Mai 2014)

winterräder - 26 x 4.0






sommerräder - 29 x 3.0


----------



## svennox (1. Mai 2014)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Verdammt!!!! es passt einfach nicht vernünftig als Bildschirmhintergrund



...auch ich wünschte mir oft ...das die geposteten Bilder/Fotos immer häufiger in XXXL-Wallpaper-Grösse wären !!! 

Das NetzfundFoto hier ist auch leider viel zu klein geraten 






speci
















ps. ..das fattyDirt Video ist auch super!


----------



## zoomer (1. Mai 2014)

Die Amazone mit dem Zeitfahrhelm ist auch nicht schlecht.

Optimistische Eigenwahrnehmung was die Beinlänge anbetrifft


----------



## Vighor (1. Mai 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Amazone mit dem Zeitfahrhelm ist auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Optimistische Eigenwahrnehmung was die Beinlänge anbetrifft


Damit zieht man leichter mit den klikkies an den Pedalen hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (1. Mai 2014)

aber ein paar Hammer-Keulen hat sie^^


----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> aber ein paar Hammer-Keulen hat sie^^



Jetzt weiß ich mit was du zu locken bist. 

Wie schauts am 10.5. mit X-Nach bei dir aus ? Keinen Bock ? Es gibt aber keine Wildschwein-Wege.


----------



## wartool (1. Mai 2014)

ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die Dame bestimmt saubere 500 Watt tritt ;-)


----------



## Bumble (1. Mai 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die Dame bestimmt saubere 500 Watt tritt ;-)


Is klar


----------



## stuhli (1. Mai 2014)

Altitude schrieb:


> winterräder - 26 x 4.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie ist der erfahrbare Unterschied zwischen beiden LRS ?


----------



## stuhli (1. Mai 2014)

Ausgehfein für morgen. 17,2 Kilo pure Freude. 
Neu sind: KEINE weißen Bremsen mehr  der bequemere Sattel und die Pedale hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht am Fatty gezeigt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Carbongabel. Mal gespannt wann die wieder lieferbar ist.
Der Boden wird nach dem heutigen Regentag gut gesättigt sein.
Ach ja.....in Zukunft weder mit Satteltasche noch mit Spritzschutz. Sieht halt einfach besser aus und dreckig wird man eh beim radeln.






Was mir gerade auffällt beim Betrachten des Bildes....Das Fatty ist das einzige Bike von mir mit Sattelüberhöhung wenn auch nur minimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Mai 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Amazone mit dem Zeitfahrhelm ist auch nicht schlecht.



Oje, diese Art der Überraschung kenne ich...


----------



## stuhli (1. Mai 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Amazone mit dem Zeitfahrhelm ist auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Optimistische Eigenwahrnehmung was die Beinlänge anbetrifft



Jo...der Helm macht das Ganze richtig schnell und die Beine mich neidisch.
Und nochmal Jo für die 'Optimistische Eigenwahrnehmung der Beinlänge'.


----------



## Altitude (2. Mai 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Und wie ist der erfahrbare Unterschied zwischen beiden LRS ?



29+ fühlt sich schneller an, ist aber ein bisschen "träger" in verwinkelten trails...bin mit 0,8 bar gefahren - guter kompromiss - klar ist ein wenig unkomfortabler

...der 29+ lrs ist komplett (scheiben, ritzel, reifen, schkläuche, usw.) knapp über ein kilo leichter als der 26ger lrs...
gewicht gespart hab ich vor allem an speichen, felgen, schläuchen und reifen - der rest (naben, ritzel, scheiben) sind ja identisch...


----------



## stuhli (2. Mai 2014)

0,8 bar beim 29+ ?
Hätte nicht gedacht dass man so weit runter kann.
Danke jedenfalls für die Einschätzung.


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Mai 2014)

jupp . 0,7 -0,8 bar fahr ich auch...


----------



## 1817 (3. Mai 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ausgehfein für morgen. 17,2 Kilo pure Freude.
> Neu sind: KEINE weißen Bremsen mehr  der bequemere Sattel und die Pedale hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht am Fatty gezeigt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Carbongabel. Mal gespannt wann die wieder lieferbar ist.
> Der Boden wird nach dem heutigen Regentag gut gesättigt sein.
> Ach ja.....in Zukunft weder mit Satteltasche noch mit Spritzschutz. Sieht halt einfach besser aus und dreckig wird man eh beim radeln.
> ...



Wie fährt es sich eigentlich ohne Sattel-überhöhung?  Das habe ich in einem 1/4 Jahrhundert MTB noch nie am Bike gehabt, keine Überhöhung!
Da müsste ich ja eigentlich nen Rahmen von so um die 23 Zoll fahren, bei einer Beinlänge von 87 cm ohne Schuhe.
Verkauft!




Schauma wie das neue ausschaut, oder gibt es schon Foto vom 2015ner?


----------



## mtbhb (3. Mai 2014)

Einmal mit dem Fatty an der Müritz unterwegs.  



Und am nächsten Tag noch Harburger Berge


----------



## stuhli (3. Mai 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> Wie fährt es sich eigentlich ohne Sattel-überhöhung?  Das habe ich in einem 1/4 Jahrhundert MTB noch nie am Bike gehabt, keine Überhöhung!
> Da müsste ich ja eigentlich nen Rahmen von so um die 23 Zoll fahren, bei einer Beinlänge von 87 cm ohne Schuhe.
> Verkauft!
> 
> ...



Da es sich bei meiner Sattelüberhöhung ja um keine extreme handelt und bei meinem Stumpi Sattel und Lenkerhöhe in etwa eins sind, merke ich da keinen grossen Unterschied. Mit Lenkerüberhöhung wird es sich sehr komfortabel fahren vermute ich mal. Meine Beinlänge ist 89cm und ich bekomm die Sattelüberhöhung schon beim 20" fatty hin und die wäre noch grösser wenn ich die Spacer unterm Vorbau rausmach. Jeder sitzt eben anders auf dem Bike.


----------



## 1817 (4. Mai 2014)

@stuhli, sieht man an der Stellung von dem Sattel an Deinem Bike. Da hätte ich das Gefühl das ich immer nach vorne rutsche. Früher, noch vor ca. 4 Jahren bin ich immer mit geradem Sattel gfarhn. Jetzt hat sich aber etwas am meinem Körper verändert, das ich den Sattel vorme etwas anhebe. So ist das halt, mit dem Sitzfleisch 

Und am Muki, hatte ich auch fast keine Sattel-Überhöhung.


----------



## Ragnarim (5. Mai 2014)

Beim Bike-Festival in Riva zu sehen... Salsa Beargrease Carbon mit Alchemist Carbon Felgen unter 11kg (sorry für das miese Bild... kam mit der DSLR nicht weit genug weg =( )



 

und von Felt das E-Fatbike... 2015 in Serie (vielleicht) allerdings wollte er keine Angaben zum Gewicht machen =(


 

leider hab ich keine Bilder vom Fatbike von Kreidler, Rocky Mountain und der Rock Shox im Beargrease =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (6. Mai 2014)

Rockybilder habe ich:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Mai 2014)

Das Rocky mit seinen fetten Reifen kommt gut, danke für die Bilder!!! Die Umwerferbefestigung sieht scheiße aus, wie kann man so was nur machen, zumal das Bike mit 1x11 vorgestellt worden ist? Als ob es keinen Problem Solver Adapter gäbe für diejenigen, die unbedingt einen Umwerfer haben wollen...


----------



## dukestah (6. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das Rocky mit seinen fetten Reifen kommt gut, danke für die Bilder!!! Die Umwerferbefestigung sieht scheiße aus, wie kann man so was nur machen, zumal das Bike mit 1x11 vorgestellt worden ist? Als ob es keinen Problem Solver Adapter gäbe für diejenigen, die unbedingt einen Umwerfer haben wollen...


jepp, kann ich nur zustimmen, die halterung sieht echt bescheiden aus, sonst kommt es echt gut, nur die bremsscheibchen sind etwas peinlich


----------



## svennox (6. Mai 2014)

...das blaue SALSA
und auch das schwarze Rocky, sind beide super !!!

ps. ..leider sind noch keine Bilder vom blauen SALSA-FATTY zu finden, worin man es im Ganzen und im Profil betrachten könnte !


----------



## BigJohn (6. Mai 2014)

Langsam werden die VeeTires ja richtig professionell. Sieht schon mal nett aus, der Snow Shoe XL.


----------



## _stalker_ (8. Mai 2014)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> Beim Bike-Festival in Riva zu sehen... Salsa Beargrease Carbon mit Alchemist Carbon Felgen unter 11kg (sorry für das miese Bild... kam mit der DSLR nicht weit genug weg =( )
> Anhang anzeigen 290717



Die Felgen am Salsa brauchen noch eine andere Farbe...








(Sorry für das Allradfahrzeug mit Motor, aber die "Kopie" von Salsa ist einfach zu gut)


----------



## stuhli (8. Mai 2014)

Dafür hats die Griffe in Gold. (hab ich irgendwo gelesen)


----------



## titzy (8. Mai 2014)

So, mal noch ein paar Bilder aus Riva:




*Das Felt E-Fatbike ...*





*mit seiner XX1.*





*Das Salsa mal mit ner Bluto Federgabel.*





*Für alle die es nicht glauben wollen: ein Fatbike kann man unter 10 kg bringen! Hier noch mal ein Foto von der Waage des Salsa Beargrease Carbon mit Alchemist Carbon Felgen.*

Sind zwar noch keine Pedale am Rally Salsa dran, dafür ist die Farbe ne aufgeklebte Folie, die laut Aussteller noch mal locker 150g Gewicht einspart, wenn sie weg ist.  Ebenso die "schwere" Alustütze + Sattel + an den Griffen ist noch Optimierung möglich.
Hach ich hätte das am liebsten gleich eingetütet ...





*Der neue Kenda Juggernaut in 60 TPI Faltbar soll auch nur um knapp 1300 g wiegen, laut Hersteller.*





*Hier noch das Trek Fatbike.*





*Das wichtigste nicht zu vergessen: 2 Fattys auf Tour!*

Und, wer schon immer mal die Frage beantwortet haben wollte ob ein Fatty schwimmfähig ist:




*JA, das tut es! (OK, der 8 kg Canyon Carbon Hobel ist auch geschwommen, aber das Fatty wiegt dafür knapp 17 kg)*

Kann man sogar fast als Luftmatraze verwenden. 
Man muss schon ordentlich Druck aufbauen, um das unter Wasser zu bringen.
Inwiefern die Carbongabel schon zur Schwimmfähigkeit beigetragen hat wird noch extra mal getestet, wenn die 2te da ist.
Wird das Fatty senkrecht hin gestellt, so sinken die Räder gerade mal bis zur Nabe ein!

War ne spitzen Zeit in Riva!


----------



## svennox (9. Mai 2014)

..gerade im Netz gefunden 
der FATTY_LRS und vor allem die Gabel gefallen mir sehr 
..der Rest ist nicht so mein Ding, aber wem es interessiert, hier ist der Link dazu ! 

http://fat-bike.com/2013/06/how-to-ubtract-3-pounds-from-a-fat-bike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Mai 2014)

@titzy Danke für die Bilder und Eindrücke aus Riva! Der Kenda sieht verdammt scharf aus! Wenn sie´s hinbekommen, die Seitenwand nicht so wie Vee Rubber mit Reklame zuzupappen*, probier ich den aus! 

*Das Auge isst schließlich mit!


----------



## titzy (10. Mai 2014)

Leider hab ich den nicht vollständig von der Seite drauf.










Erschreckend fand ich irgendwie auch, das auf unsere nachfragen bei Conti und Maxxis, wann denn mal ein Fatbike Reifen von den kommen, diese meinten man müsse den Markt nicht bedienen, ist zu sehr eine Niesche. Wenn wir ab 100 Reifen pro Monat abnehmen würden, dann ware was drin gewesen ... Ok so viel Verschleiß hab ich dann auch nicht ... 
Bei Schwalbe hatten wir leider vergessen nachzufragen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Mai 2014)

Sieht machbar aus. 

Und die von Maxxis wussten nicht, dass sie bereits einen Reifen mit Namen Mammoth im Rohr haben? 
Gut, dieselbe Aussage von Conti überrascht mich da weniger.....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Leider hab ich den nicht vollständig von der Seite drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Bilder! 

Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass Conti & Co hier mal nicht mitmischen. Dann wären nämlich auch bald Firmen wie Cube, Radon, Canyon, Poison und Co. mit an Deck..... 
Reicht schon, dass der Mainstream im 29er Bereich Einzug gehalten hat. Total verCUBEt alles...


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2014)

Wie lange hoffst du denn, dass dieser Umstand noch erhalten bleibt, du Optimist?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Mai 2014)

Sag du es mir!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (10. Mai 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass Conti & Co hier mal nicht mitmischen. Dann wären nämlich auch bald Firmen wie Cube, Radon, Canyon, Poison und Co. mit an Deck.....
> Reicht schon, dass der Mainstream im 29er Bereich Einzug gehalten hat. Total verCUBEt alles...



In gewisser Weise hast du ja schon recht, sonst setzt wieder so ne Schwemme ein und es wird der Masse suggeriert, man müsse alles neue kaufen. Btw. ich hoffe mein aktueller Reaction Rahmen hält jetzt dauerhaft, noch einen Rahmenbruch und Cube hat den nicht mehr in 26" auf Reserve. Habe keinen Bock das die mich dann auf 27,5" oder schlimmer noch 29" hochstufen...

@FlowinFlo gibts den Mammoth schon in der freie Wildbahn? Soweit ich mich entsinne, kam der Kommentar mit der 100+ Stückzahl vom Maxxis Stand. Vielleicht hatten die den ja im Hinterkopf, aber der Name ist zumindest nicht gefallen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> In gewisser Weise hast du ja schon recht, sonst setzt wieder so ne Schwemme ein und es wird der Masse suggeriert, man müsse alles neue kaufen. Btw. ich hoffe mein aktueller Reaction Rahmen hält jetzt dauerhaft, noch einen Rahmenbruch und Cube hat den nicht mehr in 26" auf Reserve. Habe keinen Bock das die mich dann auf 27,5" oder schlimmer noch 29" hochstufen...
> 
> @FlowinFlo gibts den Mammoth schon in der freie Wildbahn? Soweit ich mich entsinne, kam der Kommentar mit der 100+ Stückzahl vom Maxxis Stand. Vielleicht hatten die den ja im Hinterkopf, aber der Name ist zumindest nicht gefallen.


Ups, Fättnäpfchen.  Wollte dir nicht auf die Füße "würfeln"...


----------



## titzy (10. Mai 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ups, Fättnäpfchen.  Wollte dir nicht auf die Füße "würfeln"...



Kurz noch mal OT: Hehe, keine Problem. 
Das Nerve CF, welches direkt neben dem Cube bei mir parkt, hat ja auch schon nen Rahmentausch hinter sich. Das gibts aber noch 26", bei Canyon mach ich mir da auch aktuell noch etwas weniger sorgen mit der Verfügbarkeit des 26" Frames ...
Ich hoffe mein Fatty bleibt von diesen Problemchen verschont, aber das ist ja eigentlich massiv genug .


----------



## cubation (16. Mai 2014)

@titzy versuch mal das Grand Canyon CF in 26 zu bekommen... aber es hält ja...  Und es gibt ja Hersteller die die 26er wieder mit ins Sortiment nehmen. Abwarten. 


Thomas


----------



## gnss (17. Mai 2014)




----------



## Fabeymer (17. Mai 2014)

http://salsacycles.com/culture/prototype_talk_purple_reign


----------



## zoomer (17. Mai 2014)

So stell ich mir einen Monstercrosser vor


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Mai 2014)

Apropos:


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. Mai 2014)

äh, hinten fett und vorne 29er federgabel?



gnss schrieb:


>


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Mai 2014)

sieht eher nach 26 aus, würdsch meinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (18. Mai 2014)

So, ich habs Fatty mal für den Velothon vorbereitet:


----------



## Pimper (18. Mai 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Apropos:



Die Two Tone-Lackierung ist mal cool. Cappuccino mit Lila und lila Felgen... das ist doch mal was..


----------



## a.nienie (18. Mai 2014)

Wenn die geo nicht für dropbar ausgelegt ist sieht es leider immer nach gebastel aus.


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. Mai 2014)

Heute konnte ich endlich mal wieder auf Tour gehen


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Mai 2014)

Die experts sind so geil. Haben zwei verkauft und direkt zwei nachbestellt. Fahren sich unglaublich agil für so nen brummer

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ONE78 (18. Mai 2014)

gnss schrieb:


>


Erzähl und zeig mal mehr von dem experiment, bitte.
Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## gnss (18. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nix.


----------



## oli_muenchen (19. Mai 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich weiß nix.



Hä?


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Mai 2014)

es ist weder sein rad, noch sein bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JamboJames (19. Mai 2014)

War gestern auch bisschen Unterwegs mit dem Fatty ;-)


----------



## stuhli (19. Mai 2014)

Stell doch das Licht des FATBOY nicht so untern Scheffel. Das Fatty ist nur ein On*One


----------



## Pimper (19. Mai 2014)

Perfekte Tarnfarbe...^^


----------



## JamboJames (20. Mai 2014)

Dieses Bild ist Bisschen Besser!!! und Der Förster hat auch blöd geguckt als er das FatBoy gesehen hat


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Mai 2014)

Piniongetriebenes Salamandre:





(Quelle)


----------



## exto (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (21. Mai 2014)

exto schrieb:


>



+1


----------



## dukestah (21. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Piniongetriebenes Salamandre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, wenn das mal nicht p0rn0 ist, leichtes hinterrad, getriebe schön in der mitte, schlanker stahlrahmen, aber ich wollte doch schon ein anderes


----------



## anicalp (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Nachdem ich den ganzen Thred gelesen habe finde ich mich "verpflichtet" mein Bike hier auszustellen.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Mai 2014)

ganz schön viel dickes carbon. jungejunge


----------



## franticz (23. Mai 2014)

das ist echt schick


----------



## anicalp (23. Mai 2014)

Leider immer noch 13,5kg auf der Waage (die schwere Kurbel und Wire-Bead Reifen sind schuldig).
Fahrbericht kommt nach Wochenende.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Mai 2014)

Farley 2


----------



## svennox (24. Mai 2014)

..schönes grün, und aus dem Bike kann man was machen, gefällt mir!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. Mai 2014)

2699 mit Bluto und X1


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Mai 2014)

Ob´s die Bontrager-Reifen und -Felgen dann auch einzeln oder nur exklusiv zum Farley geben wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (24. Mai 2014)

Mein Fatty ist breit für den Urlaub, muss jetzt nur noch den Urlaub durchbekommen  dann kann es von Hamburg nach St. Peter-Ording gehen.


----------



## zoomer (24. Mai 2014)

Jetzt muss man auch nicht mehr mit dem Gabelspoiler leben


----------



## BigJohn (24. Mai 2014)

Bialek schrieb:


> Mein Fatty ist *breit* für den Urlaub, muss jetzt nur noch den Urlaub durchbekommen  dann kann es von Hamburg nach St. Peter-Ording gehen.


Freudscher Versprecher oder Absicht?


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (24. Mai 2014)

Absicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Mai 2014)

Und die Bremsleitung willst du nicht noch kürzen? 

Beim Anblick der Sattelstellung weiß ich ehrlich nicht, ob ich dir wünschen soll, dass dein Urlaub bewilligt wird. 
Das muss doch höllisch schmerzen!


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (24. Mai 2014)

Leitungen werden noch gekürzt, mit dem Sattel hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Mai 2014)

Wenn´s dir passt, dann bleibt mir nur dir viel Spaß für die Tour zu wünschen!


----------



## titzy (24. Mai 2014)

Echt jetzt, wie lange Strecken bist du damit zusammenhängend gefahren?
Ich find sowas wie Sattel ist ja immer Geschmackssache, aber die Einstellung wäre für mich nix, vorallem wenns länger als 10 km wird - andereseits, für Frauen ist die Einstellung bestimmt interessant. 
Ich hatte erst kürzlich so eine NotOP am Rad, das war ein grauen fürs Gesäß und ich hab mich regelrecht die letzten 15 km keim quälen müssen.


----------



## Orwell (24. Mai 2014)

...perfekt für die Eisdiele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. Mai 2014)

Geil, die haben die 100mm Felgen gleich vorne und hinten reingepackt


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (24. Mai 2014)

20 km am Stück bin ich damit aufjedefall schon gefahren


----------



## BigJohn (24. Mai 2014)

Bialek schrieb:


> 20 km am Stück bin ich damit aufjedefall schon gefahren


Naja, das is jetzt nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig. Wobei ich an manchen Rädern auch ganz gern ne Rutschbahn fahr.


----------



## ONE78 (25. Mai 2014)

Bialek schrieb:


> Leitungen werden noch gekürzt, mit dem Sattel hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme



Haste denn schonmal probiert den waagerecht zu fahren? 
Das passt schon ist immer schnell gesagt, aber der vergleich lohnt!


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (25. Mai 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Haste denn schonmal probiert den waagerecht zu fahren?
> Das passt schon ist immer schnell gesagt, aber der vergleich lohnt!


nein hatte ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ich probiere es aber heute bei einer längeren tour mal aus


----------



## titzy (27. Mai 2014)

Ein Fatbike (nicht meines) hat es auch beim Riva Marathon in die BestOf Gallery geschafft. 
Leider lässte sich das nicht direkt verlinken, deswegen müsst ihr mal bis zum *Bild 70/90* vorscrollen.

@Ragnarim bist du das? Ist das der Lou am Vorderrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (27. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Ein Fatbike (nicht meines) hat es auch beim Riva Marathon in die BestOf Gallery geschafft.
> Leider lässte sich das nicht direkt verlinken, deswegen müsst ihr mal bis zum *Bild 70/90* vorscrollen.
> 
> @Ragnarim bist du das? Ist das der Lou am Vorderrad?


sehr schön, immer angenehm ein surly zu sehen


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Leider lässte sich das nicht direkt verlinken, deswegen müsst ihr mal bis zum *Bild 70/90* vorscrollen.



Ich wollte ja, aber kam einfach nicht über die Nr.5 hinaus. Ich versuch´s weiter!


----------



## Ragnarim (27. Mai 2014)

Ja bin ich  
vorne und hinten ist der Nate drauf, als Schwabe wird erst gewechselt wenn die runter sind


----------



## Fettydriver (28. Mai 2014)

Mein neues Schmuckstück, Surly Limited Edition Pugsley.

Dieses Modell ist mit 3,8 Reifen und 80mm Felge ausgestattet. Das ist für diesen Rahmen das Maximum, breiter geht bei diesem Modell vom Rahmen her nicht.
Die Fatbike werden anscheinend ohne Pedale zu den Händlern geliefert, denn diese waren montiert, sind aber sehr billige Treter. Werde ich noch ändern, aber vorerst reichen die mir völlig aus.
Alles in Allem, macht riesigen Spaß, nur wenn durch meinen Wohnort fahre komme ich kaum vorwärts.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Mai 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Mein neues Schmuckstück, Surly Limited Edition Pugsley.


Gratulation!! Ich finde die Farbkombination super schön und edel.
Die Speichenreflektoren und der Schutz hinter dem Ritzelpaket müssen noch weg. Die Pedale hast Du ja schon erwähnt, hier würde ich auch was in silber dranschrauben...

Edit: Die Reifen reichen erst mal völlig aus.


----------



## dukestah (28. Mai 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Mein neues Schmuckstück, Surly Limited Edition Pugsley.
> 
> Dieses Modell ist mit 3,8 Reifen und 80mm Felge ausgestattet. Das ist für diesen Rahmen das Maximum, breiter geht bei diesem Modell vom Rahmen her nicht.
> Die Fatbike werden anscheinend ohne Pedale zu den Händlern geliefert, denn diese waren montiert, sind aber sehr billige Treter. Werde ich noch ändern, aber vorerst reichen die mir völlig aus.
> ...


wow, echt heißes bike, die farb kombination ist wirklich ein absoluter hingucker
das ist doch schon die neue, symmetrische gabel, ich dachte da passen auch dickere reifen rein


----------



## stuhli (28. Mai 2014)

Das Pugsley hab ich auch schon 'live' gesehn....gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Ist die Sattelhöhe final, oder nur so nach dem Auspacken ?


----------



## Ragnarim (28. Mai 2014)

Der Rahmen limitiert, in der Gabel ginge mehr.....


----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2014)

Sehr geile farbe. War vor einiger zeit schon bei prolly zu bewundern. Schön dass es auch eines nach d-land geschafft hat.


----------



## wartool (28. Mai 2014)

Urlaubsgrüße aus Dänemark *winken*

Das hier ist Fatbikecountry par exellence! Seehr geil.. Heute 90 Kilometer gefahren... böser Gegenwind aufm Stand..

Also lieber Trails im Wald gesucht und gefunden:






Bitte keine Diskussionen über das Verunglimpfen des FAttys mit Stahlgabel und Frontträger.. bin hier als halber bikepacker unterwegs und brauche das Teil für mein Geraffel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (28. Mai 2014)

Hehe schöne Fotos, aber 990km an einem Tag, trotz Gegenwind?!


----------



## Fettydriver (28. Mai 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Das Pugsley hab ich auch schon 'live' gesehn....gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
> Ist die Sattelhöhe final, oder nur so nach dem Auspacken ?


Die Sattelhöhe ist so passend für mich. Der Rahmen ist relativ hoch, vom Tretlager bis zur Oberkante Sattelklemme ist er 57cm (ca. 22,5“) hoch.
Verschiedene Rahmenhöhen waren nicht wählbar, das Surly war ein Einzelstück


----------



## wartool (28. Mai 2014)

Hufi schrieb:


> Hehe schöne Fotos, aber 990km an einem Tag, trotz Gegenwind?!



waren nur 90.. vertippt und korrigiert.. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Mai 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Die Sattelhöhe ist so passend für mich. Der Rahmen ist relativ hoch, vom Tretlager bis zur Oberkante Sattelklemme ist er 57cm (ca. 22,5“) hoch.
> Verschiedene Rahmenhöhen waren nicht wählbar, das Surly war ein Einzelstück



Wie groß bist du denn? 22,5" ist ja schon eine Hausnummer...bei fatbikes.at in Wien steht noch ein 18" rum.

Wirklich eine wunderschöne Farbkombi, ich hab damals auch mehr als einmal hingeschaut.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Mai 2014)

@wartool Sehr schön! Da wäre ich jetzt auch gern dabei. In welcher Gegend bist du denn? Sieht mir nach südlicher Nordsee aus.

@Fettydriver Ich freu mich zwar, dass du Gefallen am Fatbiken gefunden hast, ob die allerdings mit einem deutlich zu großen Rahmen aufkommt, bezweifle ich. Gerade bei Fatbikes finde ich die passende (geringe) Überstandshöhe mit Blick auf Winterwetter oder einen Urlaub, sagen wir am Sandstrand in Dänemark, extrem wichtig.


----------



## Fettydriver (28. Mai 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? 22,5" ist ja schon eine Hausnummer...bei fatbikes.at in Wien steht noch ein 18" rum.
> 
> Wirklich eine wunderschöne Farbkombi, ich hab damals auch mehr als einmal hingeschaut.


1,82cm, aber ich fahre damit wahrscheinlich etwas anders (zahmer) wie die meisten hier.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Mai 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> 1,82cm, aber ich fahre damit wahrscheinlich etwas anders (zahmer) wie die meisten hier.



Das wundert mich jetzt aber! Entweder hast du sehr kurze Beine oder deine Knie sind nicht durchgestreckt, wenn du draufsitzt und mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal auf 6 Uhr stehst.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Mai 2014)

Naja, irgendwie muss er ja auch vor zum Lenker kommen, ohne sich zu überstrecken. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das so passt, 22,5" ist schon einiges an Höhe. 

@Fettydriver 
Wo hast du das Rad denn gekauft?


----------



## Fettydriver (28. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das wundert mich jetzt aber! Entweder hast du sehr kurze Beine oder deine Knie sind nicht durchgestreckt, wenn du draufsitzt und mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal auf 6 Uhr stehst.


Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert, Du hast recht, der Sattel müsste dann noch ca. 5cm höher, dass das Bein durchgestreckt ist.
Danke für den Tipp, ich muss halt alles wieder ausgraben.

Hier habe ich ein paar Worte dazu geschrieben. das meinte ich mit etwas anders fahren, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hallo-aus-nordbaden.704710/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (28. Mai 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> @Fettydriver
> Wo hast du das Rad denn gekauft?


Bei Zweirad-Center Stadler in Mannheim.


----------



## wartool (28. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @wartool Sehr schön! Da wäre ich jetzt auch gern dabei. In welcher Gegend bist du denn? Sieht mir nach südlicher Nordsee aus.



Die Bilder heute entstanden zwischen Hirtshals uns Skagen.. ganz in der Nähe der Wanderdüne Rabjerg. Die Trails befinden sich in der Klitplantage bei Kjul-Stranden.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Mai 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert, Du hast recht, der Sattel müsste dann noch ca. 5cm höher, dass das Bein durchgestreckt ist.
> Danke für den Tipp, ich muss halt alles wieder ausgraben.
> 
> Hier habe ich ein paar Worte dazu geschrieben. das meinte ich mit etwas anders fahren, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hallo-aus-nordbaden.704710/



Wirklich toll, dass du dich wieder zurückkämpfst und weiterhin alles Gute für deinen Weg!

Dann ist die Rahmengröße wohl wirklich nebensächlich. Die Hauptsache ist, du findest das Pugsley so toll, dass du dich regelmäßig draufschwingst!


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Mai 2014)

wartool schrieb:


> Die Bilder heute entstanden zwischen Hirtshals uns Skagen.. ganz in der Nähe der Wanderdüne Rabjerg. Die Trails befinden sich in der Klitplantage bei Kjul-Stranden.



Aaah, also doch sehr nördlich!  Ich war vor Jahren am Bulbjerg, wo sich ein Fatbike auch sehr wohl in den Dünen gefühlt hätte!

@Fettydriver Meinen tiefen Respekt, dass du dich wieder so zurückgekämpft hast und dich wieder ans Biken machst! 
Dann scheint das mit der Rahmenhöhe ja doch einigermaßen zu passen.
Vielleicht findest du noch einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau, damit du nicht so nackenverspannt draufsitzen musst.
Von Thomson gibt´s silberne in Hübsch. Auf 70 oder gar 50mm kannst du da bestimmt gehen!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Mai 2014)

Das sieht ja aus wie ne Profi-Postkarte:


wartool schrieb:


>


Sehr schön!!!


----------



## stuhli (28. Mai 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Bei Zweirad-Center Stadler in Mannheim.



Dann ist es das, welches ich live gesehen hab. Ich bin aus Mannheim.
Aber für die zahmere Fahrweise brauchte nicht solche Reifen. Hol Dir was zahmeres und ich nehm die Nates.
Wir können auch mal ne fätte Tour machen, wenn Du aus der Nähe oder sogar aus Manheim kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (29. Mai 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Aber für die zahmere Fahrweise brauchte nicht solche Reifen. Hol Dir was zahmeres und ich nehm die Nates.


....ne, ne, das geht überhaupt nicht, es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
Die Sinn-und wer braucht so ein Bike-Frage war bei mir sofort außen vor als ich das Bike sah, und nach der Probefahrt war es passiert. Das will ich haben.
Bei mir kommt noch gravierend hinzu, es gibt nur wow oder Kopfschütteln. Ich bin 64 Jahre alt und dadurch ist die meiste Resonanz: "Der durchgeknallte Opa fährt wieder Fahrrad", für den wäre ein Damenrad mit tiefen Einstieg doch besser geeignet.
4,8 Zoll würden mich auch reizen


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Mai 2014)

4,8" + tiefer Einstieg = 907

So machst du alle beteiligten Personen glücklich.


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Mai 2014)




----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> ....ne, ne, das geht überhaupt nicht, es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
> Die Sinn-und wer braucht so ein Bike-Frage war bei mir sofort außen vor als ich das Bike sah, und nach der Probefahrt war es passiert. Das will ich haben.
> Bei mir kommt noch gravierend hinzu, es gibt nur wow oder Kopfschütteln. Ich bin 64 Jahre alt und dadurch ist die meiste Resonanz: "Der durchgeknallte Opa fährt wieder Fahrrad", für den wäre ein Damenrad mit tiefen Einstieg doch besser geeignet.
> 4,8 Zoll würden mich auch reizen


So cool


----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Mai 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> .ei mir kommt noch gravierend hinzu, es gibt nur wow oder Kopfschütteln. Ich *bin 64 Jahre alt* und dadurch ist die meiste Resonanz: "Der durchgeknallte Opa fährt wieder Fahrrad", für den wäre ein Damenrad mit tiefen Einstieg doch besser geeignet.
> 4,8 Zoll würden mich auch reizen




Find ich super!


----------



## stuhli (29. Mai 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> ....ne, ne, das geht überhaupt nicht, es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
> Die Sinn-und wer braucht so ein Bike-Frage war bei mir sofort außen vor als ich das Bike sah, und nach der Probefahrt war es passiert. Das will ich haben.
> Bei mir kommt noch gravierend hinzu, es gibt nur wow oder Kopfschütteln. Ich bin 64 Jahre alt und dadurch ist die meiste Resonanz: "Der durchgeknallte Opa fährt wieder Fahrrad", für den wäre ein Damenrad mit tiefen Einstieg doch besser geeignet.
> 4,8 Zoll würden mich auch reizen



OK....genehmigt....ich dachte ja nur daß ich günstig an einen Satz Nates komme


----------



## Joki (30. Mai 2014)

Orwell schrieb:


> ...perfekt für die Eisdiele...


hi, sagt mal gibt es was an dem rad auszusetzen. Ich finde es gar nicht mal so übel und es scheint auch verfügbar zu sein. Es ist eigentlich ganz gut ausgestattet.  vielleicht gibt aber doch was zu bemängeln,  von einem erfahrenen fatbiker. Ich will das rad als winterrad nutzen, alternativ haette ich spass an einem fatboy. Aber das kostet gleich 500 tacken mehr und die Ausstattung ist miserabel. Bremse kassette usw sind meiner Meinung nach mist, die müsste man tauschen. Und dann so viel geld mehr.! Könnt ihr mir tips geben
? Mfg jokii


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub das mit der Eisdiele bezog sich eher auf den Werbetext und weniger auf die Qualität des Bikes...


----------



## Joki (30. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich glaub das mit der Eisdiele bezog sich eher auf den Werbetext und weniger auf die Qualität des Bikes...


ja schon klar und was meinst du sonst dazu? Kann man damit was anfangen?


----------



## zoomer (30. Mai 2014)

Ich finde schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Mai 2014)

Für das Geld sicher ein ordentlicher Gegenwert. Man sollte ich zu Beginn überlegen, wie intensiv man es betreiben möchte. Du wärst nicht der erste, der es nur im Schnee nutzen will und der später fast nur noch mit dem Fatbike fährt. Dann ärgert man sich vielleicht später, dass man sich nicht gleich etwas höherwertiges gekauft hat. Auf der anderen Seite kann man das Teil ja auch aufrüsten oder mit relativ wenig Verlust wieder verkaufen, denn unter 1000 Euro gibt es so gut wie keine Fatbikes zu kaufen.


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Mai 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist die Ausstattung aber auch net der Burner. Kleinste shimanobremse und unwerfer. Einzige xt ist des Schaltwerk 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joki (30. Mai 2014)

Servus,
es ist um mich geschehen, ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Das Rad dynamics pure ist bereits vollständig eingesaut, ich glaube wir werden Freunde.
Die Ausstattung ist sicher nicht die beste aber solide würde ich mal behaupten. wenigstens shimano Bremsen und Deore STIs. Ich war ja auch am Fatboy interessiert aber da ist die Ausstattung auch ziemlich scheisse....tektro Bremsen, noname kassette und sram drehgriffe und dann noch mal gleich 600 euro mehr.....Ich denke für ein Rad dieser Preisklasse könnte man schon durchgängig slx Komponenten verlangen. Bis auf die Carbongarbel ist an dem Fatboy ja auch nicht besonderes dran.  Was mich aber überzeugt hat ist, dass das pure auf Lager war und getestet werden konnte... Mit der Verfügbarkeit des Fatboys war das jedoch eher anders.....nuja jetzt hab ich ein fatbike....was ist damit anstellen will, schau mer mal. Eigentlich soll es im Winter hauptsächlich zum Einsatz kommen. Msl schauen ob es so kommt oder doch anders...


----------



## titzy (31. Mai 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> Servus,
> Eigentlich soll es im Winter hauptsächlich zum Einsatz kommen.



Denkste, dacht ich mir auch. Inzwischen fahr ich mehr mitn Fatty mehr, als mit allen meinen anderen Rädern ... 
Ach ja und Fatbikes sind ja sowieso ne ewige Baustelle, so gehts zumindest mir - etwas zu optimieren ist immer da!
Ach und noch ein für den Eintritt in den Club der Radfahrer mit den Rettungsringreifen.


----------



## Joki (31. Mai 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Denkste, dacht ich mir auch. Inzwischen fahr ich mehr mitn Fatty mehr, als mit allen meinen anderen Rädern ...
> Ach ja und Fatbikes sind ja sowieso ne ewige Baustelle, so gehts zumindest mir - etwas zu optimieren ist immer da!
> Ach und noch ein für den Eintritt in den Club der Radfahrer mit den Rettungsringreifen.



naja sagen wir mal so , die anderen Räder sollen auch noch ihre Daseinberechtigung haben
will den bilderthread aber hier nicht zu spammen. Soll ich mal einen neuen Thread Dynamics pure aufmachen?
Auf dein Prost hab ich erst mal ein bier aufgemacht;-) Danke für Eure Antworten......
mfg joki


----------



## mikeonbike (31. Mai 2014)

hallo joki, es wäre nett, wenn du ein paar fotos einstellen könntest. ich spiele ebenfalls mit dem gedanken...

grüsse mike


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2014)

Ja, ein paar Detail-Fotos vom Rahmen und Bike wären schon super!


----------



## Joki (31. Mai 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ja, ein paar Detail-Fotos vom Rahmen und Bike wären schon super!


kommt....das ist nur schon mega eingesaut
edit:
hier mal die ersten bilder....nach der zweiten Runde, obwohl es noch dreckig ist, aber es hängen ja ein paar Kaufentscheidungen davon ab, weil man von Stadler keine Fotos bekommt, also seht mal über den Dreck hinweg

zur Info:
1.92m
Rahmen Größe L paßt gerade so

Das Rad macht schon Spaß, allerdings ist das Einlenken etwas seltsam. Scheint wie hier schon geschrieben an den Reifen zu liegen. Die erste Runde gestern bis in die Dunkelheit war überwiegend auf Feldwegen und schmalen Pfaden....heute gings bissel mehr zur Sache.....Trails rund um Boppard....es macht wirklich Spaß
Toll finde ich, wenn auch im Moment nicht relvant, dass der Hinterreifen gut Platz hat,....das kann im Winter zum großen Vorteil werden.

Bremsen sind einfache shimano (deore?), der Lenker muss definitiv getauscht werden, der ist mir einfach zu mickrig...alles weitere werden wir sehen


----------



## mikeonbike (31. Mai 2014)

das sieht nicht so verkehrt aus... scheint ganz brauchbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2014)

Danke für den schnellen Foto-Service. Mir gefällt das Bike auch. Und für die Preisklasse auch ganz ordentlich. Tuning macht ja auch Spaß... Wenn ich nicht schon ein Fatty hätte, dann...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Mai 2014)

MMn eine echte On*One-Alternative. 
Find's nicht übel!


----------



## Joki (31. Mai 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Danke für den schnellen Foto-Service. Mir gefällt das Bike auch. Und für die Preisklasse auch ganz ordentlich. Tuning macht ja auch Spaß... Wenn ich nicht schon ein Fatty hätte, dann...


keine Ursache, ich hätte gestern im sauberen Zustand Bilder machen sollen, verdammt!


----------



## Fettydriver (31. Mai 2014)

Schönes Bike, schöne Bilder,  bei dem Preis kann man nicht meckern, super.
Die Speichen sind vorne und hinten zentrisch in der Felge, ganz anderer Hinterradaufbau als bei meinem Surly, liegt wahrscheinlich an den verschiedenen Nabenbreiten.


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> keine Ursache, ich hätte gestern im sauberen Zustand Bilder machen sollen, verdammt!



So dreckig ist es nun auch nicht. Da geht noch was...

Letzten Winter fast Dauerzustand:  Du wirst dich noch wundern, wie viel Dreck die Karre aufwirft.


----------



## Helius-FR (31. Mai 2014)

Ich will auch sowas...
Weiß zwar nicht wofür aber ich will eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (31. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß bis heute noch nicht warum ich eins wollte. Ich weiß aber, dass es unheimlich Spaß macht. Morgen kommt es wieder bei einer CTF zum Einsatz.


----------



## zoomer (31. Mai 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> kommt....das ist nur schon mega eingesaut
> edit:
> hier mal die ersten bilder....




Ich finde es echt super !

Nur die vielen Löcher und die Nut in den Felgen sind nicht so meins.
Den Rest, inklusive Bremsen, würde ich erst mal so (ein-)fahren.


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Mai 2014)

Laut Mitarbeiter von Stadler soll das Dynamics ja über 17Kg wiegen.
Stimmt das denn ?


----------



## stuhli (31. Mai 2014)

steht jetzt im neuen Thread.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dynamics-pure-fatbike.705787/


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Mai 2014)

Ah o.K. das klingt schon besser , Danke.


----------



## Bumble (31. Mai 2014)

Kommt halt, wie so oft, auf den Einsatzzweck an, das OnOne ist wesentlich massiver und vertrauenserweckender gebaut als das Dynamics und hat noch dazu ne moderne Trail-Geometrie die sogar Federgabeltauglich ist, also auch sehr universell nutzbar und erweiterbar.
Zum Rumrollern und Tourenfahren ist die Stadler-Kiste sicher völlig okay, als ernsthaftes Trailbike imho eher nicht tauglich, will damit aber niemandem auf die Füsse treten, dafür isses einfach viel zu unterschiedlich was wir hier mit nem Fatbike anstellen....


----------



## Joki (1. Juni 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> War heute bei Stadler und hab mir das Dynamics Fatbike mal angesehn und auch ein paar Runden gedreht. bin 1,90 und hab es in 20" gefahren. Es ist definitiv leichter als mein On*One und somit wiegt es auch keine 17 Kilo, gehe rein vom heben eher von knapp 15 oder darunter aus. Zur Geometrie konnte man mir keine Angaben machen, daer versuche ich es mal zu beschreiben wie ich drauf gesessen habe, bzw. was ich ändern würde damit es mir passt.
> Vorbau ist zu lang - würde einen 3cm kürzeren montieren.
> Lenker ist zwar ok, aber ich würde einen breiteren nehmen.
> Sattelstütze hat Setback was ich auch ändern würde, weil ich ein bissl weit hinter dem Tretlager gesessen hab.
> ...


ich hab es mit 15,4 kg gewogen! Alle anderen punkte kannich bestätigen. Nur brauch ich eher einen etwas längeren Vorbau.


----------



## Joki (1. Juni 2014)

QUOTE="jmr-biking, post: 12032719, member: 85793"]So dreckig ist es nun auch nicht. Da geht noch was...

Letzten Winter fast Dauerzustand:  Du wirst dich noch wundern, wie viel Dreck die Karre aufwirft. 
















[/QUOTE]ja nu is klar...wir haben auch ende mai, wäre schlimm wenn es jetzt so aussehen würde wie deins im winter.


----------



## stuhli (1. Juni 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> ich hab es mit 15,4 kg gewogen! Alle anderen punkte kannich bestätigen. Nur brauch ich eher einen etwas längeren Vorbau.



Mir kam das Oberrohr länger vor als bei meinem Fatty, was aber auch damit zusammenhängen kann, dass ich zu weit hinten gesessen habe.
Wollte auch nicht im Laden mit nem Klappmeter rumrennen und das Rad vermessen 
Wenn Du es in 20" hast, mess' doch mal bitte die horizontale Oberrohrlänge und wie lang die Kettenstrebe ist.
Aber es muss doch zumindest Geodaten vom Nakamura/Diamant Fatbike geben, oder ?


----------



## Drittsekk (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute, habe mir am 16. Mai in Norwegen mein Fatbike Diamant Mammut F4 gekauft. Ist von der norwegischen Firma Diamant entwickelt worden und wie so oft heutzutage in China produziert. Kommt höchstwarscheinlich aus der selben Fabrik wie das Dynamics, die Ähnlichkeit ist nicht zu übersehen. Rahmenhöhe 19 Zoll, für mich bei 1,90 Länge ist die 40 cm lange Sattelstütze bis fast zur max. Markierung rausgezogen. Sattelhöhe über dem Boden ca.105cm. Mein Trekkingrad fahre ich mit 64cm Rahmenhöhe bei 110cm. Der Lenker wird noch mit Verlängerungsadapter erhöht, ca. 6cm. Schaltwerk ist Deore, Schaltgriffe Shimano Alivio. Zahnkränze vorn 36 und 22 ,hinten 9-fach 11-34. Scheibenbremsen Tektro HDC-330. Kostet normal je nach Kronenkurs ca. 1200,- €, ich hab's einen Tag vor dem Nationalfeiertag ca.240€ billiger gekauft. Dadurch das ich hier arbeite und die Sprache spreche sind solche Rabattverhandlungen kein Problem. Fahrrad hier gestern und vorgestern mal angetestet. Coolnesfaktor 10,0 Fahrt über Sand ,Schotterwege, Strand( Ostsee) imponierend.Auf Asphalt machen die Reifen einen heiden Lärm.
Hab im Moment nur Bilder die ich in meiner Unterkunft gemacht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (1. Juni 2014)

@Joki : Könntest du mal das Oberrohr messen? Also von oben Mitte Steuerrohr waagerecht bis zur Sattelstütze.


----------



## Joki (1. Juni 2014)

Oberrohr Mitte-Mitte (waagerecht) 608mm; am Rohr 595mm
Steuerrohr 146mm
Sattelrohr Mitte-Mitte 450 mm; Mitte-Oben 490mm
Kettenstrebe Mitte-Mitte 470 mm
Boden Lenker 1050mm


----------



## oli_muenchen (1. Juni 2014)

Ich habe heute am Tegernsee Marathon das Dynamics am Stadlerstand gesehen und mal ein paar Fotos geschossen. Bis auf die Laudräder gar nicht schlecht..


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2014)

Bei aller Liebe, aber dieses Dynamics Bike ist irgendwie die Übertragung dieser unseeligen 08/15 Wahre auf den Fat-Bike-Bereich.
Man muss nicht gleich ne riesige Sange Geld ausgeben, um ein eigenständiges Bike mit einem Mindestmaß an Stil zu besitzen. Das Ding hier so ausgiebig zu diskutieren ist in etwa so, wie eine Modenschau mit Takko-Klamotten zu besuchen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (1. Juni 2014)

Wir reden hier von 1200 Euro... Das kostet so viel wie das On One Fatty.


----------



## Drittsekk (1. Juni 2014)

Ich sag mal so, für den Einstieg ins Fatbikefahren geht's. Wenn die ersten Teile geschrottet sind zb. Kassette usw. durch höherwertige ersetzen und so wird das Rad immer besser. Perfekte Fahrzeuge gibt's eh nicht. Und Surly und Co starten bei ungefähr dem doppelten Preis. Ratenkauf, Kredit etc. sind auch nicht jedermanns Sache.


exto schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe, aber dieses Dynamics Bike ist irgendwie die Übertragung dieser unseeligen 08/15 Wahre auf den Fat-Bike-Bereich.
> Man muss nicht gleich ne riesige Sange Geld ausgeben, um ein eigenständiges Bike mit einem Mindestmaß an Stil zu besitzen. Das Ding hier so ausgiebig zu diskutieren ist in etwa so, wie eine Modenschau mit Takko-Klamotten zu besuchen.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Juni 2014)

Zwingt dich ja keiner zum lesen


----------



## Drittsekk (1. Juni 2014)

Im Vergleich zu meinem Diamant hat man beim Dynamics das Hinterrad mittig eingespeicht und eine breitere Nabe verwendet. Kann sein die machen bei Diamant Mammut und beim Nakamura in Zukunft das Gleiche. Bei mir ist das Hinterrad außermittig eingespeicht und eine 135mm Standartnabe verbaut.


----------



## exto (1. Juni 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das kostet so viel wie das On One Fatty....


... das immerhin ein eigenständiges, interessantes Fahrrad ist. Auch wenn's vielleicht nicht jedermann gefällt.

Übrigens: Für das gleiche Geld (und ein bisschen Mühe) bekomme ich auch ein sehr individuelles (z.B.) Pugsley zusammen...

... aber ich gehe auch lieber in den Second Hand Laden, als zu Takko, Kik usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Juni 2014)

Für die 1200€ gibt´s immerhin ein symmetrisches Heck mit 190 (?)mm-Nabe, 100mm-Felgen und Platz für die ganz dicken Schlappen.
Auch die Kurbel sieht äußerst brauchbar aus!

On One bekommt es für das Geld ja nicht mal hin, Felgen beizusteuern, die einen soliden Reifensitz garantieren. 
Allerdings mag ich dessen moderne Geo und will sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Juni 2014)

ich stand heute vor dem stadler ding.... ich sag mal so. man bekommt was man zahlt.


----------



## Bumble (2. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Für die 1200€ gibt´s immerhin ein symmetrisches Heck mit 190 (?)mm-Nabe, 100mm-Felgen und Platz für die ganz dicken Schlappen.
> Auch die Kurbel sieht äußerst brauchbar aus!
> 
> On One bekommt es für das Geld ja nicht mal hin, Felgen beizusteuern, die einen soliden Reifensitz garantieren.
> Allerdings mag ich dessen moderne Geo und will sie nicht mehr missen.


Vergiss bitte nicht dass bezüglich der Felgen des Stadler-Radels keinerlei Praxiserfahrungen existieren, da sind die Vorschusslorbeeren nicht wirklich angebracht. Wer sagt eigentlich dass da wirklich dicke Pellen draufpassen ? Hat doch noch niemand probiert !!! Die 4.7er Snowshoe sind ja keine dicken Pellen, die bekommste auf z.b. ner Clownshoe in jeden Hinterbau.


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2014)

Vorschusslorbeeren sollten das jetzt nicht sein.
Stimmt aber, die 4,7er waren ja die Mogelpackung... hmmm.
Dennoch muss ich aber sagen, dass der Hinterbau recht großzügig geformt aussieht und zumindest in der Höhe des Reifens noch Spielraum ist!
Ob die Stollen dann noch passen, muss man in der Tat erst sehen!


----------



## stuhli (2. Juni 2014)

Die Reifen habe ich mit dem Zollstock gemessen (so drüberhalten und zielen) mit knapp 10,5cm.
Klar weiss man nicht wie sich das Material in harten Trailalltag schlägt, aber eventuell probiert es ja einer aus.

Zudem würde ich vorschlagen einen eigenen thread aufzumachen und das hier geschriebene kann einer der Mods bitte verschieben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2014)

Und wir machen in der Zeit mit Bildern weiter. 


Ein mit viel Liebe aufgebautes, traumhaft schönes Tandem:








(Quelle: mtbr)


Die hintere Kurbel besitzt einen Freilauf, sodass ein individuelles Treten möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Juni 2014)

Hier habe ich auch was hübsches gesehen, ist zwar nix Neues, aber die Farbzusammenstellung ist schon gut finde ich:




(Quelle: http://fat-bike.com/2014/05/foto-gordo-captain-crust/)


----------



## svennox (2. Juni 2014)

..ich mag nicht solche geschwungene Rahmenrohre 
aber ansonsten ist das "9zero" Fatty sehr auffällig aufgebaut, vor allem auch vom Farbschema  her!


----------



## shibby68 (2. Juni 2014)

sehr geil.
80er jahre bmx-rad-optik


----------



## svennox (2. Juni 2014)

shibby68 schrieb:


> sehr geil.
> 80er jahre bmx-rad-optik



HAHAHA...stimmt !!!!!!!! 
..jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum mir diese Farbcombo so sehr zusagt !
....denn bei mir fing das biken mit solch einen aus den 80er jahre BMX an (GT Haro +Hutch)


----------



## shibby68 (2. Juni 2014)

kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## zoomer (2. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie hab ich langsam genug von dieser Evel-Knievel-Captain-America-Bemalung ...



Beim Tandem frage ich mich warum das Sitzrohr des grösseren (schwereren ?) Fahrers
ohne Stützstrebe auskommt, die Sozia aber eins braucht ?
Und warum man da keinen Doppeldiamantrahmen mit ausschliesslich Dreiecken sondern
einem Parallellogramm schweisst. Gibt es keinen ausreichend stabilen Rohrsatz ?

Cool auch die unterschiedliche Pedalwahl.
Ansonsten ist der Aufbau top.


----------



## titzy (2. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich langsam genug von dieser Evel-Knievel-Captain-America-Bemalung ...



Irgendwie ging es mir da ähnlich ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich langsam genug von dieser Evel-Knievel-Captain-America-Bemalung ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das dürfte der unterschiedlichen Beinlänge geschuldet sein. Das OR des Fahrers endet ja herkömmlich am Knotenpunkt.
Für die Sozia musste es wohl eine geringere Überstandshöhe sein, sodass es der Stütze bedurfte.


----------



## Bumble (2. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hier habe ich auch was hübsches gesehen, ist zwar nix Neues, aber die Farbzusammenstellung ist schon gut finde ich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also ich finds geil, könnte aber auch dran liegen dass ich total auf diese Porno-Optik mit den Clown Shoes abfahre...


----------



## exto (2. Juni 2014)

Das Tandem ist der Hammer!

...nur das mit dem Freilauf in der hinteren Kurbel muss dringend und dauerhaft vor meiner Freundin geheim gehalten werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Juni 2014)

exto schrieb:


> ...nur das mit dem Freilauf in der hinteren Kurbel muss dringend und dauerhaft vor meiner Freundin geheim gehalten werden!



Kapier ich net 

Die Frau sitzt natürlich vorne, damit man hinten in Ruhe sein Bierchen trinken kann....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Juni 2014)

Hier mal was Gruseliges: Das Fatbike für russische Oligarchen...



Die merken dann auch nicht, dass ihnen ein altes 2012er Mukluk angedreht wurde...

Quelle: http://gizmodo.com/this-gold-plated-bike-is-real-and-costs-1-000-000-1584795670/all


----------



## hoodride (3. Juni 2014)

Jetzt noch eine Flasche Veuve Clicquot im Flaschenhalter, dann wäre es stimmig!


----------



## Fettydriver (3. Juni 2014)

Noch ein Grund warum Du ein Fatbike brauchen könntest "Grund 357/1001"


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Juni 2014)

Snygg.


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Juni 2014)

Heineken gibbet überall auf der Welt


----------



## dukestah (5. Juni 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Snygg.


sehr schön, könnte gleich los fahren


----------



## titzy (12. Juni 2014)

Weiß ja nicht ob das hier schon mal war, aber das hab ich heut mal entdeckt:




Würd mal meinen FETT!


----------



## Fettydriver (12. Juni 2014)

Heute mal gewogen, mit Flaschenhalter genau 16,0 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (12. Juni 2014)

Leichter als mein Fatty......isch glaabs net 
Aber echt sehr schön


----------



## franticz (16. Juni 2014)

Die Pedale passen meiner Meinung nicht  da müssen schöne Flat Pedale dran^^


----------



## s1monster (18. Juni 2014)

Eben im Netz gefunden...


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2014)

Uralt!


----------



## mpazu (20. Juni 2014)

Nach dem ich seit längerem dieses Forum beobachtet habe (hat mir sehr geholfen)  musste ich mich einfach anmelden, und als erster Beitrag einige Bilder meines 9 zero 7.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juni 2014)

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (21. Juni 2014)

Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir, viel Spaß damit


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Juni 2014)

Nice! Quelle: Salted Bikes


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Juni 2014)

Jägermeister gesehen beim Bike Festival Willingen:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2014)

Das Salted ....


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. Juni 2014)

Ja, da stimmt (fast) alles!


----------



## zoomer (22. Juni 2014)

Ist mir jetzt schon zu verbogen.
Liegt an der kleinen Rahmengrösse dass Oberrohr/Kettenstreben optisch
so durch hängt.
Die grösseren Rahmen schauen dagegen so aus wie alle anderen seelenlosen
China 29er Rahmen auch 


Macht aber sicher Spass, so in leicht und mit super Fat.


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Juni 2014)

Am Gardasee


----------



## Fettydriver (22. Juni 2014)

Super Fattys habt ihr, gefällt mir, und der Hund bei dem Salted ist auch ein ganz lieber 

Ich komme mir mit meinen 3,8" Nate schon richtig unterernährt vor, der Rahmen lässt leider nichts breiteres zu


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB_Django (23. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mich in Bikes mit der Truss Fork verliebt. Hier habe ich 2 Netzfunde.

Ein Boo Bike






und ein Black Sheep Ti Full Suspension:





Be letzterem könnte man genauso eine Springergabel vorne einbauen. Aber das ist schon eine interessante Form von einer Truss Fork.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (23. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


>


Einfach eine Schönheit!


----------



## ONE78 (24. Juni 2014)

Stans hugo








50mm innen
29zoll 630g
26zoll 560g


----------



## ColdBlood (24. Juni 2014)

na dann weiß ich ja womit der 2. LRS fürs Fatty gebaut wird ;-)


----------



## MTB_Django (24. Juni 2014)

Nur hat der Notubes nicht mehr die tollen Löcher, die Leute so magisch anziehen und diese eben jene Bobbelchen von Felgenband drücken wollen. 
Mag lieber Felge mit Käselöchern.


----------



## gnss (25. Juni 2014)

50mm? Das ist ja nichts.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Juni 2014)

50mm wär was fürs normale Fully


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> 50mm wär was fürs normale Fully



ich hab mir auch gerade gedacht: cool, das wird meine nächste Felge fürs Schmalreifen-Bike


----------



## zoomer (25. Juni 2014)

Ich dachte die wären auch für 26/27/29"Plus gedacht.

So wie die neue Specialized Fattie 30 mm Felge für mit ohne Plus.



Man will halt auch ein bisschen was vom Fatbike Boom abbekommen.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juni 2014)

Das Ding ist doch nur der Anfang. Erst wird der größte Markt bedient und wenn es sich lohnt kommen die exotischen Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (25. Juni 2014)

Scott, der nächste Global Player nach Trek und Specialized bringt ein Fatbike raus:





Bericht auf mtb-news: Klick


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juni 2014)

Die Felgen sind interessant. Wusste garnicht, dass syncros ne 80mm Felge hat?


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mir ja fast sicher, dass es eine Auftragsarbeit von Weinmann oder Jetset ist. Syncros ist doch nur noch ein Name, den jeder schon mal hatte...


----------



## MTB_Django (25. Juni 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Scott, der nächste Global Player nach Trek und Specialized bringt ein Fatbike raus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal mitnichten ein schöner Rahmen. Mir fällt grad der unschöne Übergang von Oberrohr zur Sattelstrebe. Man hätte da wenigstens einen schöneren Übergang hinbekommen können. 

Aber sonst. Nä...unter den Fatbikes gibts tatsächlich bei weitem schönere Bikes. Selbst Specialized und aktuell Rocky Mountain kriegen das hin. Rahmen sieht so iwie 08/15 aus, trotz ansprechender Lackierung.


----------



## stuhli (26. Juni 2014)

Ich lehne mich mal bissl weit aus dem Fenster indem ich sage dass bei 2,5 Mille wenigstens gute Bremsen dran sein könnten. Aber Hauptsache ein X0 Schaltwerk is dran.


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

Die 2,5k€ sind ja nicht für die Bremse, sondern für S C O T T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (26. Juni 2014)

Mir gefällt das Scott Big Ed echt gut . Die Bluto ist schon verbaut, der komplette Hinterbau mit der 190mm Achse sieht super aus und wenn ich dann mit meinem Pugsley vergleiche ist der Preis eigentlich nicht so schlecht, oder liege ich da falsch?
Zwischen 2.200.-€ und 2.300.-€ wären angemessen, oder?


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Juni 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich mal bissl weit aus dem Fenster indem ich sage dass bei 2,5 Mille wenigstens gute Bremsen dran sein könnten. Aber Hauptsache ein X0 Schaltwerk is dran.



mit verlaub, die deore is keine 'schlechte' bremse. nur günstig.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. Juni 2014)

Bei den meisten der ersten Fatbikes war ab Werk immer eine mechanische BB7 Bremse dran (okay war wegen der arktischen Herkunft der Fatbikes, Wartungsarmut und Gefrierpunkt und so). Da kann man für hiesige Verhältnisse ja froh sein, eine hydraulische Deore dran zu haben... Abgesehen davon dass ich mir kein Scott kaufen würde, finde ich die Rahmenform schön und gut auf die Bluto abgestimmt.


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick schön und auch alles recht sinnvoll.

Ich käme aber auch ganz gut ohne verbeulten Unterrohr klar.
Und was mich am meisten stört ist wieder das ultrakurze Steuerrohr,
das was man zu viel abgeschnitten hat, hat man hinterher als Spacertürmchen
oben wieder draufgebappt.
Und weils so kurz ist mussten auch wieder Ober- und Unterrohr,
Canyon-mässig, zusammenwachsen.


----------



## gnss (26. Juni 2014)

Macht auch Platz für die Gabelkrone.


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2014)

Ich weiss.
Aber ich habe so viele Räder bei denen das auch anders geht.


----------



## bikeundfly (28. Juni 2014)

Mainz..endlich auch mal fertig geworden.


----------



## hoodride (28. Juni 2014)

Geiles Bike, warum hat das so lange gedauert?
Sag bloß du kommst auch aus Meenz.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (28. Juni 2014)

Hier sollen sich ein paar Meenzer rumtreiben ...

Geiles Argon!


----------



## hoodride (28. Juni 2014)

Jup, falls Du mal probefahren möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (28. Juni 2014)

Probe fahren? Das nennt man anfixen!

Kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen. Grad jetzt, wo hier im Mainzer Sand alles staubtrocken ist...


----------



## hoodride (28. Juni 2014)

So, kannst Du es auch nennen- ich hab 24h nach der Probefahrt zugeschlagen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juni 2014)

Alles weitere dann bitte im Laberthread, ja?


----------



## bikeundfly (28. Juni 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Geiles Bike, warum hat das so lange gedauert?
> Sag bloß du kommst auch aus Meenz.



Tune hat etwas länger für die Naben gebraucht und die ethirteen Einfachkurbel passte auch nicht von der Kettenlinie und die xx1 war dann auch irgendwie nicht lieferbar....mittlerweile gibts ja einiges, aber letztes Jahr...

Nein, ich komme nicht aus Mainz, aus Frankfurt; hab´ nur bei guru39 Anleihe genommen. ;-)


----------



## bikeundfly (28. Juni 2014)

Das Ding habe ich eben beim Stadler gesehen...es werden immer mehr.


----------



## mikeonbike (28. Juni 2014)

mich gruselts...


----------



## mikeonbike (28. Juni 2014)

erkennen wir es wieder


----------



## Vighor (29. Juni 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Bei den meisten der ersten Fatbikes war ab Werk immer eine mechanische BB7 Bremse dran (okay war wegen der arktischen Herkunft der Fatbikes, Wartungsarmut und Gefrierpunkt und so). Da kann man für hiesige Verhältnisse ja froh sein, eine hydraulische Deore dran zu haben... Abgesehen davon dass ich mir kein Scott kaufen würde, finde ich die Rahmenform schön und gut auf die Bluto abgestimmt.


Ähem, die BB7 ist keine schlechte Bremse, damit hab ich auch schon Trails in der Pfalz gefahren. Das würde ich mir mit den an meinem 29er angebauten X9 hydraulischen Bremsen schon mal gar nucht trauen.


----------



## oli_muenchen (29. Juni 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ähem, die BB7 ist keine schlechte Bremse, damit hab ich auch schon Trails in der Pfalz gefahren. Das würde ich mir mit den an meinem 29er angebauten X9 hydraulischen Bremsen schon mal gar nucht trauen.


Genau. Ich habe sie für die Four Peaks (viertägiges Rennen mit ca 2500hm/Tag) an mein 29er montiert. Ich würde es wieder tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wbs_70 (29. Juni 2014)

gestern bei der Mad East


----------



## titzy (29. Juni 2014)

@Wbs_70 schaut so aus als ob du heute auch nicht beim Marathon mitfährst, wie du es gestern noch angedeutet hattest. ^^
Mir haben gestern die letzten 10 km Schlammschlacht auch schon gereicht, um heute nicht das Fatty im Dauerregen wieder einzusauen...


----------



## tgs (29. Juni 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> @Wbs_70 schaut so aus als ob du heute auch nicht beim Marathon mitfährst, wie du es gestern noch angedeutet hattest. ^^
> Mir haben gestern die letzten 10 km Schlammschlacht auch schon gereicht, um heute nicht das Fatty im Dauerregen wieder einzusauen...


Super Beitrag im 
**FATBIKE* Bilder Thread*


----------



## cubation (1. Juli 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> @Wbs_70 schaut so aus als ob du heute auch nicht beim Marathon mitfährst, wie du es gestern noch angedeutet hattest. ^^
> Mir haben gestern die letzten 10 km Schlammschlacht auch schon gereicht, um heute nicht das Fatty im Dauerregen wieder einzusauen...



Im Dauerregen wärs womöglich wieder sauberer geworden. Zumindestens nachdem Marathon beim Camp abbauen. 


Thomas

*edith sagt:



tgs schrieb:


> Super Beitrag im
> **FATBIKE* Bilder Thread*



SCHORRY! Ich mach auch immer wieder nur die Thread in Maße auf und achte nicht auf die Threadtitel.


----------



## titzy (1. Juli 2014)

Damit die Herrlichkeiten wieder glücklich sind , mal noch ein *Bild *vom Samstag der obigen Veranstaltung.


----------



## keks15 (5. Juli 2014)

mein neues Spielzeug, ein einstiegs-fatbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (5. Juli 2014)

Wie groß bist du? 2 Meter 30?


----------



## keks15 (6. Juli 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du? 2 Meter 30?



nicht ganz soooo groß, aber die 2 am anfang ist schon nicht schlecht. 2,02m wären es...


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Juli 2014)

Dürfte das erste ECR sein, das wie ein 26er aussieht!


----------



## exto (6. Juli 2014)

Sein wir doch einfach froh, dass es inzwischen schöne Räder für große Leute gibt


----------



## Vighor (6. Juli 2014)

Der neue TACX Fatbike standard:




Nach der Tour Gestern war es heute Waschtag


----------



## zoomer (6. Juli 2014)

Warum fällt das nicht nach hinten um ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Juli 2014)

Weil vorn der Lappen zur Sicherung drüberhängt.


----------



## zoomer (6. Juli 2014)

Ah so.
Ich dachte es wäre möglicherweise etwas hinter dem Eimer versteckt ...


----------



## criscross (6. Juli 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Weil vorn der Lappen zur Sicherung drüberhängt.


----------



## Vighor (6. Juli 2014)

Ist Helium im Reifen, sonst wär mir das Bike viel zu schwer im Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (6. Juli 2014)

Warscheinlich ist der Lappen -zum Gewichtsausgleich- mit dicken Goldfäden durchwirkt.

Bei dem echt schönen Rad wäre das sogar irgendwie angemessen


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Juli 2014)

Servus

Heute war eine Tour zur Schwarzenberg Hütte angesagt.




 

 



Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Juli 2014)

Bisher dachte ich immer, der Lou wäre dick und fett, aber hier habe ich auf dem Sard Bike Festival den Prototyp des neuen superweichen Conti Baron 15.9 gesehen, Super Dupa Tacky Gummimischung. Das noch handgeschnitzte Vorserienprofil ist aufgrund des heißen sardischen Klimas schon halb weggeschmolzen. In der Serie soll dann eine etwas zahmere Gummimischung zum Einsatz kommen. Durch die dickeren Maße denken die Hersteller bereits über eine 390mm Vorderrad-Nabe nach... Erste Testfahrer sind begeistert: Überrollt so gut wie alle Hindernisse und klebt förmlich am Untergrund. Der Felgendurchmesser bleibt mit 26 Zoll unverändert. Surly plant die Entwicklung einer Yeti Shoe Felge.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juli 2014)

Ich werde wohl auf die 450mm Nabe in Verbindung mit der Rock Shox Iupiter warten.


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Juli 2014)

Ist für den Reifen auch eine Version mit Spikes geplant


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juli 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auf die 450mm Nabe in Verbindung mit der Rock Shox *I*upiter warten.


Lol, der Gag bis auf den Buchstaben durchdacht


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Juli 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Lol, der Gag bis auf den Buchstaben durchdacht


<klugscheiss modus>Außer das Bluto der Gegenspieler von Popeye war und Pluto einer der Nachbarplaneten von Jupiter ist <klugscheiss modus off>


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Juli 2014)

... (doppelpost)


----------



## Optimizer (9. Juli 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> <klugscheiss modus>Außer das Bluto der Gegenspieler von Popeye war und Pluto einer der Nachbarplaneten von Jupiter ist <klugscheiss modus off>


 <nochmehrklugscheiss> Pluto hat doch den Planetenstatus aberkannt bekommen.....<nochmehrsklugscheiss off>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Juli 2014)

Soweit ich informiert bin, hat ihn das Mobbing der Wissenschaftler nicht im geringsten beeindruckt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2014)

Ein wirklich leckeres Shand mit einer Kettenstrebenlänge von 423mm in Kombi mit 4,8" auf 65mm...


----------



## Vighor (10. Juli 2014)

K T M ..


----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> .....mit 4,8" auf 65mm...



Tippfehler ?

oder meinst mal wieder den Fake-Snowshoe ???  Das hatten wir ja schonmal


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2014)

Nein, alles richtig: Lou auf Marge Lite.


----------



## Deleted 308434 (10. Juli 2014)

Optisch gelungen was KTM da macht, trotzdem find ich es bei solchen Firmen seltsam wenn E Bikes als erste oder oberste Kategorie auf denen Homepage geführt werden. KTM sind da nicht die einzigen, aber naja hat halt jeder seine eigenes Denken vom Fahrradfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Juli 2014)

seh ich auch so, aber bei KTM passt es ja sogar, weil motorbikes ja schon ihre kernkompetenz sind


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Juli 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nein, alles richtig: Lou auf Marge Lite.



Ich glaub, ich bin da einfach zu "Oldschool "um diesen neuen Trend zu verstehen...


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. Juli 2014)




----------



## svennox (15. Juli 2014)

@oli_muenchen 





fat-yuba-house


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Juli 2014)

Bin schon eine Minirunde damit gefahren. Es ist ein richtig geiles Rad geworden. Und das mit der Länge habe ich genau richtig gemacht. Es passt wie angegossen.





Am Wochenende geht es damit in die Berge..


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juli 2014)

Tolles Rad, Oli!


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Juli 2014)

Du meinst, die Papageientaucher verfolgen das gleiche Farbschema?


----------



## trial_neuling (15. Juli 2014)

Salsa Mukluk 2.5

Mit freundlicher Montage-Unterstützung von FlowinFlo!


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juli 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Du meinst, die Papageientaucher verfolgen das gleiche Farbschema?



Puffin ist das englische Wort für Papageientaucher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Juli 2014)

@trial_neuling Hammer Bilder und die Farbkombi fetzt! 

@Fabeymer Wieder was gelernt, danke!


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Juli 2014)

Also ist das Bild doch auf deiner Islandreise entstanden, wie ich vermutete!?
Dann fügt sich das Ganze jetzt zusammen.


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juli 2014)

Jap, aber das Wappenbild ist nicht von mir. Hätte das Puffin einen 190er Hinterbau, dann wäre es das geworden.


----------



## oli_muenchen (15. Juli 2014)

Und ich habe es gerade weil es KEINEN 190er Hinterbau hat, denn mir reicht das:

_Frame clearance for 26×4.7″ tyres (Surly Big Fat Larry on 80mm rim) Fork clearance for 26×4.8″ tyre (Surly Lou on 100mm rim)_


----------



## exto (15. Juli 2014)

Zwei sehr schöne Räder!


----------



## Bumble (16. Juli 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


>


Superschön 
Allerdings bekomme ich bei Stahlrahmen ohne Gussets im Steuerrohrbereich inzwischen immer leichte Schweissausbrüche. 
Die Gabel schaut von der Breite her jetzt garnet sooo fett aus, umso cooler wenn da LOU auf Clownshoe reinpasst.


----------



## Vighor (16. Juli 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Jap, aber das Wappenbild ist nicht von mir. Hätte das Puffin einen 190er Hinterbau, dann wäre es das geworden.


190er Nabe brauchst nur wenn 2x10 mit 4.8 Reifen gewünscht sind. Bei einfach vorne reicht die 170mm Achse.


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Superschön
> Allerdings bekomme ich bei Stahlrahmen ohne Gussets im Steuerrohrbereich inzwischen immer leichte Schweissausbrüche.
> Die Gabel schaut von der Breite her jetzt garnet sooo fett aus, umso cooler wenn da LOU auf Clownshoe reinpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Juli 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


>



 Da wurde mitgedacht.


----------



## svennox (16. Juli 2014)

*RETRO FAT* cycle 

http://theradavist.com/2014/07/matts-retrofat-ss-whiskys-70w-fat-tubeless-rims-insane/


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Juli 2014)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Salsa Mukluk 2.5
> Mit freundlicher Montage-Unterstützung von FlowinFlo!  Anhang anzeigen 305881 Anhang anzeigen 305882



Ist ja super geworden, noch besser als die Photo(shop)montage 
Gefällt mir sogar besser als das golden/schwarze... Ich mag helle Felgen...
Und gut fotografiert. Und die Rahmengröße sollte ja jetzt auch passen!


----------



## trial_neuling (16. Juli 2014)

Ja passt nun perfekt und macht noch mehr Spaß als der kleinere Rahmen. Auch die Optik finde ich weitaus besser. Bin sehr zufrieden, nun ein Fatbike ohne Kompromisse fahren zu dürfen.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Juli 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> 190er Nabe brauchst nur wenn 2x10 mit 4.8 Reifen gewünscht sind. Bei einfach vorne reicht die 170mm Achse.



Genau das wollte ich aber zwecks Option auf maximal mögliche Abgrenzung zur Krampe.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Superschön
> Allerdings bekomme ich bei Stahlrahmen ohne Gussets im Steuerrohrbereich inzwischen immer leichte Schweissausbrüche.



Risse, Bumble, Risse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (17. Juli 2014)

low fat - aber trotzdem ne harte nummer in den alpen, sowohl rauf als auch runter... da gilt plomben festhalten und locker in den handgelenken bleiben...


----------



## exto (18. Juli 2014)

Das Inglis ist ein absoluter Traum!

Ich bin ganz aus dem Häuschen.


----------



## mtbhb (18. Juli 2014)

Heute mal wieder an die Weser gefahren.


----------



## Rocky10 (21. Juli 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> *RETRO FAT* cycle
> 
> http://theradavist.com/2014/07/matts-retrofat-ss-whiskys-70w-fat-tubeless-rims-insane/


Sensationell...dieser Rahmen....Traumhaft


----------



## mtbhb (22. Juli 2014)

Kleine Runde über die Große Höhe gemacht.


----------



## stuhli (22. Juli 2014)

Was Neues

Rose The Tusker





mehr hier
http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-rose-prasentiert-neue-modellpalette-2015/


----------



## Bumble (22. Juli 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Was Neues
> 
> Rose The Tusker



Super, ein Dirtjump-Fatbike 

Bei dem flachen Sitzwinkel bekommt man wenigstens das Vorderrad gut hoch


----------



## zoomer (22. Juli 2014)

Den Felgenbandausbeulungen nach sind da auch gefühlte 2,8 Bar drin.


Bin mal auf den Preis gespannt.
Schlecht find ich es nicht.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Juli 2014)

Geil, vielleicht gibts das auch mal größer als Kindergröße 176.


----------



## exto (22. Juli 2014)

Good bye "simple life"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (26. Juli 2014)

Für die Kleinen:


----------



## honkori (26. Juli 2014)

Donnerwetter, Fattys gibt es länger als ich dachte...


----------



## corra (26. Juli 2014)

wowowowow das weisse wo gibt es das , was kostet das , wann ist das lieferbar ? meine tochter ist zwar nochnicht soweit aber ich hänge es solange anne wand


----------



## jim-beam (26. Juli 2014)

Ja würde mich auch für die Kinder Fat Bikes interessieren !
Danke & Gruß


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2014)

Da steht doch Genesis drauf, vermutlich wird es dann auch von Genesis vertrieben . Damit ist man natürlich der King im Kindergarten.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juli 2014)

Maxxis baut Fatbikereifen in 20"?


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2014)

Sieht mir schwer nach Einrad-Pellen aus.


----------



## Optimizer (26. Juli 2014)

Das scheinen beides Custom-Anfertigungen zu sein. Das weiße ist von Coast Cycles Singapur.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juli 2014)

Frei nach On One, nur alles ein bisschen feiner?











Details gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (29. Juli 2014)

Gibts auch Infos zu dem Rahmen / Hersteller, bzw. ist der auch einzeln orderbar?
Ich such noch was fürs 2. Fatbike / Winterfatty, aber bisher hab ich noch nix gefunden was perfekt zu meinen Fattyresten vom 1. Bike passt ... Bin schon kurz davor einfach ein 2en On-One Rahmen zu ordern.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Juli 2014)

Das Rose Fatbike? 
Sieht extrem brauchbar aus!


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juli 2014)

Rose verkauft meines Wissens auch Rahmen einzeln, aber zu lächerlichen Preisen. Die haben da kein Interesse dran.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. Juli 2014)

Nochmal blöd nachgefragt: Das ist schon das Rose The Tusker, oder?

Edit: Auf dem Steuerrohr prangt das R.


----------



## zoomer (29. Juli 2014)

Ja !

Den Rahmen gibt es kein zweites Mal


----------



## Bumble (29. Juli 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


>


Schaut aus der Perspektive nun doch, anders als anfangs befürchtet, sehr interessant aus 

Geo scheint sich an On One Fatty und Argon Fat zu orientieren. Bobby Root wirkt doch immer noch bei Rose kräftig mit, oder?
Und die verschiebbaren Ausfaller sind ja mal der Kracher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. Juli 2014)

Das Rad ist allgemein gut. Auch die innenverlegten Züge und der Yoke sind nett gemacht. Aber so massiv wie die Rohre sind, dürfte das Ding bocksteif sein.


----------



## svennox (30. Juli 2014)

scott 2015


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juli 2014)

Schon wieder..


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Juli 2014)

Ui Ui Ui...



Quelle: http://fat-bike.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Salamandre-cycles-pinion-prototype-fat-bike-1.jpg
Artikel: http://fat-bike.com/2014/07/fat-bling-salamandre-pinion-omg/


----------



## Optimizer (30. Juli 2014)

Ready for SIS


----------



## svennox (31. Juli 2014)

moots


----------



## Spoich (31. Juli 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ui Ui Ui...
> Anhang anzeigen 309445
> Quelle: http://fat-bike.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Salamandre-cycles-pinion-prototype-fat-bike-1.jpg
> Artikel: http://fat-bike.com/2014/07/fat-bling-salamandre-pinion-omg/



Jetzt noch einen Nabendynamo und Schutzbleche und zur Krönung den Rahmen aus Titan: dann wär ich nach über einem Jahr des suchens angekommen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Juli 2014)

Du kannst ja mal bei Rewel (http://www.rewel.com) fragen, ob er Dir ein Titan-Pinion-Fatbike brät. Pinion machen die jedenfalls und custom und titan sowieso.
Wäre eine exklusive Geschichte, und einen Nabendynamo kriegt man da auch rein.
Bleiben nur die geschwungenen Rohre als Herausforderung


----------



## Spoich (31. Juli 2014)

Ich war letztes Jahr bei Rewel auf der Eurobike. Die waren nicht abgeneigt. Aber es mangelte an Erfahrung. Sandman wollte mir eins bruzzeln, aber da machte dann Pinion kurz vor dem Start einen Strich durch die Planungen. Vielleicht klappts ja jetzt. Ich möchte meine Fatbike-Anschaffung nicht nochmals um ein Jahr verschieben.


----------



## Fettydriver (31. Juli 2014)

Ich finde den Gates Centertrack-Antrieb in Verbindung mit Pinion-Getriebe oder einer Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 eine super interessante Sache. Würde ich gerne mal fahren.
Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit bei MiTech erkundigt, die bauen diese Kombi auf, aber sehr teuer das Ganze.

Das würde dann so aussehen













Zwischen 4.500.- und 4.800.- € ......da kommen mir die Tränen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Juli 2014)

Ich bin ja eigentlich ein Fan des Pinion-Getriebes. Aber inzwischen wird man doch dann sofort für einen E-Biker gehalten, denn für Hinz und Kunz sieht dieser Knubbel am Tretlager ja erschreckend ähnlich aus. 




Und wenn ich schon das dickbereifte Bike aus eigener Kraft den Berg hochtrete, will ich keinen Spruch hören von wegen Elektroantrieb .


----------



## stuhli (31. Juli 2014)

Das MiTech schaut aber fein aus 

@Kokopelli ..... na das dürfte Dir doch egal sein.....man ist WIE man fährt und nicht WAS man fährt.
Aber es ist schon so mit der Optik des Pinion...jeder sieht wenn ich esse, niemand wenn ich hungrig bin.


----------



## hoodride (31. Juli 2014)

War das schon?


----------



## cubation (31. Juli 2014)

Hat ein wenig gedauert aber Canyon hat ein erstes Bild vom neuen 2015er Fatbike sehen lassen: 







"Erste Neuigkeiten für 2015. wir bauen erstmals ein Fatbike. Es trägt den Namen Dude CF, ist aus Carbon, ziemlich leicht für ein Fatbike und hat eine unglaubliche Traktion. Mehr News gibts auf der Eurobike. " ( Text von Canyon )






Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2014)

Canyon bringt für 2015 sein erstes Fatbike.  Dude CF heißt das gute Stück und kommt mit Carbon-Rahmen und Reifen bis 4,8" Breite. Quelle: facebook 31.07.2014


----------



## Bumble (31. Juli 2014)

DT-Swiss Felgen ?  Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da noch alles kommt.


----------



## Optimizer (31. Juli 2014)

So langsam komm ich mir voll Mainstream vor, wenn die ganzen großen Marken mit Fatbikes kommen...

Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es viele Käufer bei den Großen gibt, so dass für die so ein Nischenrad rentabel ist!?


----------



## Bumble (31. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So langsam komm ich mir voll Mainstream vor, wenn die ganzen großen Marken mit Fatbikes kommen...


Keine Sorge, solange man sogar am Gardasee noch ungläubig angeklotzt wird wie`n Außerirdischer is noch alles okay.


----------



## cubation (31. Juli 2014)

@jmr-biking  Zeitgleich. 

Die Felgen find ich auch sehr interessant. Vorallem eigene ohne Vorankündigung seitens 
DT-Swiss.

Ich denke die Marken verdienen schon ihr Geld damit, der eine mehr und der andere weniger. Aber wichtig fürs Marketing ist so ein Trend mit Sicherheit. 



Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Juli 2014)

Schwalbe Reifen !


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So langsam komm ich mir voll Mainstream vor, wenn die ganzen großen Marken mit Fatbikes kommen...



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Aber wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht und die Kommentare zu den neuen Bikes der großen Marken durchliest, dann ist der allgemeine Tenor: "Schwachsinn", "Braucht man nicht", usw. Nur zwischendurch freut sich mal einer. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das das Fatbike ein Bike für einen relativ kleinen Kundenstamm bleibt. Die große Massenware wird es wohl nicht werden. Enduro ist medial schon fast ausgereizt, also muss man jetzt einen neuen Trend begründen. Ich warte schon auf den ersten großen Fatbike-Test in einer Bike-Bravo. Dieser wird bestimmt noch vor dem nächsten Winter kommen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich die Felge auf dem "Bild" so sehe, dürfte das dann wohl die erste richtig fette DT Swiss mit satten 35mm Maulweite sein.
Chapeau!


----------



## dopero (31. Juli 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> @jmr-biking
> Die Felgen find ich auch sehr interessant. Vorallem eigene ohne Vorankündigung seitens DT-Swiss.





Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Schwalbe Reifen !



Wenn ich mir das Bild genauer anschaue, ist das wohl kein Foto, sondern ein schlecht gemachtes Vorabbild. z.B. fehlt den Reifen bzw. dem Profil jegliche perspektivische Verzerrung.
Da hat wohl der Praktikant mal ein bisschen gebastelt...


----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2014)

Spoich schrieb:


> Jetzt noch einen Nabendynamo und Schutzbleche und zur Krönung den Rahmen aus Titan: dann wär ich nach über einem Jahr des suchens angekommen.


Salamandre gibts nur aus Stahl und das ist auch gut so!



cubation schrieb:


> "Erste Neuigkeiten für 2015. wir bauen erstmals ein Fatbike. Es trägt den Namen Dude CF, ist aus Carbon, ziemlich leicht für ein Fatbike und hat eine unglaubliche Traktion. Mehr News gibts auf der Eurobike. " ( Text von Canyon )


Was die alles aus einer Konstruktionszeichnung rauslesen können, nicht schlecht. Aber Hauptsache erst mal das Marketing-Gebabbel.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (31. Juli 2014)

hmm, darf ich kurz die werbende Wildsau machen? Wenn jetzt der große Aufschrei kommt lösche ich es auch wieder . Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Testbike (nicht finaler Spec). Gibt noch kein Foto vom richtigen Spec weil das vor der Eurobike immer alles Spitz auf Knopf geht mit den finalen Studio-tauglichen Musterteilen.

Das Fatbikes riesig Spass machen brauche ich im Fatbike-Forum wohl nicht zu betonen. Wir haben das Fatbike hauptsächlich deshalb gemacht, weil das ganze Projektteam aus Ingenieur(en), Designer und mir als Produktmanager da vor allem richtig Bock drauf hatten. Wieviele wir davon verkaufen werden? Keine Ahnung, die Stückzahl habe ich mal voll aus dem Bauch heraus gemacht. Mal schauen, ob die alle weg gehen. Aber ich glaube wirklich, das wir da ein schönes Ding hingestellt haben.

VG
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Juli 2014)

Hier kommt kein Aufschrei, das ist doch das tiefenentspannte fatbikeforum!! Ist doch schön, Infos aus erster Hand zu bekommen! Kannst Du uns auch sagen, ob eine 170er oder eine 190er Hinterradnabe verbaut ist?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo, Hinterbau 190 mit Steckachse, also 197.


----------



## cubation (31. Juli 2014)

Genial, dass du darüber "öffentlich" berichten darfst. 

Ich möcht irgendwie auch so einen Job haben. Viel Spaß mit der Kiste. Und wenn ihr mal jemanden zum promoten braucht, ich nehm das Rad gern. *fg* 

Passt perfekt neben das leichte 26er CF. Wenn das nicht wäre, würde ich nur noch auf dem Fatty sitzen. 


Thomas


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Juli 2014)

Kinder rahmengröße?  Oo

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FlowinFlo (31. Juli 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Kinder rahmengröße?



Was für ein Quatsch!  Wir reden doch hier über Fatbikes, oder?


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Juli 2014)

Schaut so Mini aus iwie bzw großer Auszug der stütze. Bzw rahmengröße S

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cubation (31. Juli 2014)

Michael ich bin mal so frech.  Weils grün mir besser gefällt, als das rote...  ( um das Copyright nicht zu verletzen, das Foto stammt von 
mstaab_canyon und kam übers große Buch reingeflattert ) 


Thomas


----------



## zoomer (31. Juli 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Hat ein wenig gedauert aber Canyon hat ein erstes Bild vom neuen 2015er Fatbike sehen lassen:




So ein Mist !



Ich hab ja genau drauf gehofft - aber jetzt doch noch nicht.

Bisher konnte ich mich drauf verlassen dass CANYON immer genau ein Jahr
länger braucht wenn ich mir ungeduldig gerade eine neue Bikegattung kaufen
musste.
Das war bei der 29er CC-Feile und später beim 29er AM so.
Gut, beim Fatty natürlich auch.



Aber da das so nicht geplant war ist auch kein Geld dafür da 
Ausserdem werden Grösse M+L sowieso drei Tage nach dem ersten
Vorbestellungstermin aus sein ...


----------



## titzy (31. Juli 2014)

Jungs, jetzt macht mich mal nicht ganz wuschig! 
Ich hab mir gerade schon ein 2. Fatbike Projekt vorgenommen, da kann ich jetzt nicht schon wieder ans 3 Fatbike denken - wann soll ich die denn alle fahren? Wobei, können wir nicht einfach mein Nerve CF gegen das Fatbike tauschen?

Ich nehme euch auch gerne eins zum promoten auf Rennveranstaltungen ab. 
Würde mich echt mal interessieren wie sich das Teil in nem Langsteckentest wie der SKGT schlägt.


----------



## svennox (1. August 2014)

Independent Fabrication Chubby D-Lux fat bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (1. August 2014)

Schön,
aber die Überstandshöhe ist mir zu CC.


----------



## Fettydriver (1. August 2014)

Ist mehr was für die ältere Generation.  Der Winkel Oberrohr-> Sitzstreben dürfte bei mir noch kleiner sein, 180° sind absolut am sportlichsten, ich weiß aber nicht wie das bei mir aussehen würde.


----------



## Olca (1. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Frei nach On One, nur alles ein bisschen feiner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir ganz gut, hat schon jemand Preise gesehen ?

Nachdem meine letzte Neuanschaffung etwas ausgeufert ist wird das aber wahrscheinlich nicht in Frage kommen...

Aber das on-one gefällt mir auch ganz gut....und wenn da evtl. Jemand wegen einem neuen Projekt ein M oder S Rahmnen oder Bike loswerden will ;-)

Gruß Olli


----------



## meenzerbub85 (2. August 2014)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## damianfromhell (2. August 2014)

Sooooo sexy die farbe

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmr-biking (2. August 2014)

Schickes 2015er Fatboy!  Ist aber schon mit der XT-Bremse und der Reverb etwas modifiziert, oder?


----------



## damianfromhell (2. August 2014)

Die stütze ist original in dem model glaube

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sandro31 (2. August 2014)

Ich bin echt froh das ich es mir am Donnerstag auch in Orang bestellt habe! 
Sieht sehr geil aus!


----------



## meenzerbub85 (3. August 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schickes 2015er Fatboy!  Ist aber schon mit der XT-Bremse und der Reverb etwas modifiziert, oder?



Ja, habe mir ne xt und ne reverb drauf gebaut und das felgenband getauscht. Die serienmässige bremse ist unterirdisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. August 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug


Wohnst Du noch immer in Meeenz? Dann hätten wir ja noch einen fetten Mitfahrer hier im westlichen Rhein-Main-Gebiet!


----------



## meenzerbub85 (3. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wohnst Du noch immer in Meeenz? Dann hätten wir ja noch einen fetten Mitfahrer hier im westlichen Rhein-Main-Gebiet!


Ja, hier zieht man nicht mehr weg
Habe gesehen, dass es in Wi vor kurzem eine Fatbike-Tour gab. Bei einer solchen Ausfahrt wäre ich gerne msl mit dabei


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. August 2014)

Sehr gut, bist hiermit für die nächste Tour eingeplant...


----------



## a.nienie (3. August 2014)

Heute am gartenfeldplatz gesehen. Das orange kommt richtig gut.


----------



## meenzerbub85 (3. August 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Heute am gartenfeldplatz gesehen. Das orange kommt richtig gut.



Hehe,
da kam ich heute vorbei...
Ich merke schon, unauffällig durch die Lande rollen gestaltet sich mit dem Fatty als schwierig


----------



## Optimizer (4. August 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier schon mal gepostet wurde. Aber als ich von Samstag auf Sonntag wach wurde und aufgestanden bin, stand neben meinem Zelt das hier und ich war sofort verliebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (4. August 2014)

da hab ich auch mal nen Foto vom letzten WE in Duisburg...


----------



## Girl (4. August 2014)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> da hab ich auch mal nen Foto vom letzten WE in Duisburg...



 Dann hab ich dich am Benther Berg vor ein paar Monaten mal gesehen


----------



## Power-Valve (4. August 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Dann hab ich dich am Benther Berg vor ein paar Monaten mal gesehen


Sehr wahrscheinlich. Gehrdener und Benther sind so die Feierabendrunde von Oberricklingen aus ;-)

Viele Gruesse
Uwe


----------



## Optimizer (4. August 2014)

Und neben dem Roten 29+ mit dem Dropbar stand diese Schönheit:


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2014)

Bam oida! Zu geil.


----------



## exto (4. August 2014)

Sehr geile Aktion, Uwe!!!

Kriegen wir nächstes Jahr mal n "fettes" Team zusammen? Ich war schon n bisschen kribbelig am Wochenende 
Die beiden Dropbar-Boliden sind der Hammer! Wo muss man denn sein Zelt aufstellen, damit einem morgens so ein Anblick den Tag versüßt?

Das untere ist auch ne Ente, oder?


----------



## Power-Valve (4. August 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Sehr geile Aktion, Uwe!!!
> 
> Kriegen wir nächstes Jahr mal n "fettes" Team zusammen? Ich war schon n bisschen kribbelig am Wochenende



Oha! Meine Motivation reicht wohl nur für nen gemütliches Achter... man will ja vom Rest noch was mitkriegen. Ich gebe zu: Hab nur die ersten und die letzten Runden mit dem Fatty gefahren... war aber sensationell. 

Wir haben nächstes Jahr wohl zwei Solofahrer!

Und es hat zu recht bei dir gekribbelt, war wieder nen mega geiler Event...


----------



## svennox (5. August 2014)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> da hab ich auch mal nen Foto vom letzten WE in Duisburg...


coole Sache !


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (6. August 2014)

Von mtbr? Der Typ stellt geile Sachen mit dem Ding an. 

/EDIT: sehe gerade, dass es kein Einzelstück ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (6. August 2014)

Superschickes Rad. Was hat der da für Reifen drauf? Sind das wohl 3.8er Knards?


----------



## svennox (6. August 2014)

QUIRING !


----------



## patrick_ (6. August 2014)

Trek Farley 8 mit Jackalope TLR Laufrädern und Hodag Reifen
















Quelle:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-farley-8-bontrager-elite-line-wheels-lithos-helmet-first-look.html
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/bontrager-direct-mount-dh-stem-jackalope-hodag-tlr-charger-pump.html


----------



## exto (6. August 2014)

Was ist denn das für eine Nabe am Quiring? Sieht nach Shimano aus, aber keine Alfine, oder???


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. August 2014)

Das ist die Nuvinci n360.


----------



## ONE78 (6. August 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das ist die Nuvinci n360.



stufenlos mit max. 80% wirkungsgrad


----------



## BigJohn (6. August 2014)

Also meins ist die Nuvinci nicht. In Kassel haben ist die in den Rädern von der Bahn montiert (gelegentlich muss ich die benutzen, wenn die Bahn durch ihre Verspätung dafür sorgt, dass keine anderen Verkehrsmittel mehr fahren)


----------



## ONE78 (6. August 2014)

Das sufenlose find ich toll! Gewicht und wirkungsgrad nicht aber evtl. Bau ich mir so eine mal ans stadtradl.


----------



## ndg (6. August 2014)

schöne Radl aber irgendwie will ich die naechsten 4 Monate noch keinen Schnee seh´n .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (6. August 2014)

Danke für die Auskunft!

Kannte ich noch gar nicht...


----------



## Optimizer (6. August 2014)

Auf dem Weg zum Frisör:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. August 2014)

Lässt Du Dich vom Waldschrat frisieren??? Na der wird sich bedanken bei der fettigen Helmfrisur...


----------



## svennox (7. August 2014)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Trek Farley 8 mit Jackalope TLR Laufrädern und Hodag Reifen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trek Farley 8 mit Jackalope TLR Laufrädern und Hodag Reifen
..schöner Rahmen plus den Parts 

ps. ..THX.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-farley-8-bontrager-elite-line-wheels-lithos-helmet-first-look.html
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/bontrager-direct-mount-dh-stem-jackalope-hodag-tlr-charger-pump.html


----------



## patrick_ (7. August 2014)

Bulls:














Quelle:
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2014/08/06/bulls-news-fur-2015/


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. August 2014)

3bar. Passt.


Das arme Felgenband...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (7. August 2014)

> 3bar. Passt.




Die Felgen sehen irgendwie, sagen wir günstig aus.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. August 2014)

Vielleicht ist das ja auch ein ganz neues Schwalbe-System mit tischtennisballförmigen Luftkammern, die bei den niedrigen Fatbike-Luftdrücken einen Durchschlag verhindern sollen...


----------



## trial_neuling (7. August 2014)

*RadialArrayAirballProtection* _by Schwalbe_


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. August 2014)

Ich tippe auf Tubeless und die neue Schwalbemilch dichtet wirklich gut!


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2014)

Also grundsätzlich scheint das Bulls ohne Motor und Federgabel ganz okay. Spacer unter dem Vorbau weg und nen normalen Lenker hin, dann könnts nach was aussehen. Umso besser, wenn der massive Gepäckträger auch mit dran bleibt.


----------



## san_andreas (7. August 2014)

Sorry, aber diese "Bigplayer"-Fatbikes finde ich mit wenigen Ausnahmen absolut grausam ! Diese Firmen CIs passen mMn gar nicht zu so einem Nischenprodukt, dass zumindest ich hauptsächlich mit kleinen Bikefirmen assoziiere. Ein Bulls-Fatbike...wer will sowas bitte ?


----------



## cubation (7. August 2014)

Hat mal jemand ein Foto von dem Gepäckträger parat? 

Warum Bulls jetzt ein Fatbike bringt, wo vor kurzem erst eines von Dynamics kam ist auch fraglich!? 

Und sehe das nur ich so, dass beim gelben Bulls die Farbe vom Rahmen und der Gabel untschiedlich ist ? 



Thomas


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. August 2014)

Ich würde ein bulls nehmen.
Die Qualität ist gar nicht schlecht und der Preis erschwinglich.
Über Parts kann man streiten und wer weiß wie lange die fatbikes noch "in" sind.
Da würde ich niemals so viel Geld ausgeben,wie z.B. ein Nicolai Fatty kostet!


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Warum Bulls jetzt ein Fatbike bringt, wo vor kurzem erst eines von Dynamics kam ist auch fraglich!?


Dynamics ist Stadler, Bulls ist ZEG. Zwar dürfte Stadler auch Mitglied bei ZEG sein, deswegen haben die ganzen kleinen Läden bei ZEG aber nichts von dem Dynamics Fatbike. Es sind schlicht unabhängige Entwicklungen und das Bulls E-Fatbike geistert meines Wissens sogar schon länger durchs Internet. Bulls muss man zumindest zu gute halten, dass der Rahmen eine Eigenentwicklung zu sein scheint und kein Abklatsch von einem weit verbreiteten Rad ist. Die Starrgabel finde ich auch echt fesch, das Neongelb und den optisch kurzen Rahmen-> naja


san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, aber diese "Bigplayer"-Fatbikes finde ich mit wenigen Ausnahmen absolut grausam ! Diese Firmen CIs passen mMn gar nicht zu so einem Nischenprodukt, dass zumindest ich hauptsächlich mit kleinen Bikefirmen assoziiere. Ein Bulls-Fatbike...wer will sowas bitte ?


Ist Bulls denn schlimmer als Specialized, Trek oder Scott?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. August 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> wer weiß wie lange die fatbikes noch "in" sind.


Wenn es Dir wichtig ist, ob Fatbikes "in" sind, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle lieber gar keins kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist Bulls denn schlimmer als Specialized, Trek oder Scott?



Ähm......, wenn du so direkt fragst  -  ein wenig "JA" schon.....


----------



## san_andreas (7. August 2014)

Der Meinung bin ich auch .


----------



## Sandro31 (7. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dynamics ist Stadler, Bulls ist ZEG. Zwar dürfte Stadler auch Mitglied bei ZEG sein, deswegen haben die ganzen kleinen Läden bei ZEG aber nichts von dem Dynamics Fatbike. Es sind schlicht unabhängige Entwicklungen und das Bulls E-Fatbike geistert meines Wissens sogar schon länger durchs Internet. Bulls muss man zumindest zu gute halten, dass der Rahmen eine Eigenentwicklung zu sein scheint und kein Abklatsch von einem weit verbreiteten Rad ist. Die Starrgabel finde ich auch echt fesch, das Neongelb und den optisch kurzen Rahmen-> naja
> 
> Ist Bulls denn schlimmer als Specialized, Trek oder Scott?


Das ist ja ne Beleidigung


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2014)

Es ging hier um böse Großkonzerne und in dieser Gesellschaft ist Bulls nicht mehr als ein lächerlicher Mückenschiss. Ist auch ein wenig scheinheilig immer davon zu sprechen, dass die Coolness eines Fatbikes nichts zählt, aber Namen wie Cube oder all die andren deutschen Volumenhersteller sind doch nicht cool genug. Auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind die anderen schließlich auch. Mir persönlich wäre es egal welcher Name nun auf der Taiwan-Ware steht (und sei es nun das BigDick eines hier nicht näher genannten Herstellers ), wenn das Konzept passt und das Rad gut fährt

Ich verstehe auch dieses Gelaber von kleinen Firmen nicht so recht. Fatbikes wurden von Surly und Salsa groß gemacht. Die gehören beide zu einem riesigen Konzern, der US-Radhändler auf ähnliche Art versorgt wie hier ZEG.


----------



## zoomer (8. August 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> QUIRING !



Hmmh,
das erste mal dass es mir gefällt obwohl sich Kettenstreben, Sitz- und Oberrohr nicht
in einem Punkt treffen.
Fätt !



ONE78 schrieb:


> Das sufenlose find ich toll! Gewicht und wirkungsgrad nicht aber evtl. Bau ich mir so eine mal ans stadtradl.



Bin ich noch nie gefahren aber ich denke ich wäre damit komplett überfordert.
8-14 gerastete Gänge kommen mir ergonomischer vor.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es ging hier um böse Großkonzerne und in dieser Gesellschaft ist Bulls nicht mehr als ein lächerlicher Mückenschiss. Ist auch ein wenig scheinheilig immer davon zu sprechen, dass die Coolness eines Fatbikes nichts zählt, aber Namen wie Cube oder all die andren deutschen Volumenhersteller sind doch nicht cool genug. Auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind die anderen schließlich auch. Mir persönlich wäre es egal welcher Name nun auf der Taiwan-Ware steht (und sei es nun das BigDick eines hier nicht näher genannten Herstellers ), wenn das Konzept passt und das Rad gut fährt
> 
> Ich verstehe auch dieses Gelaber von kleinen Firmen nicht so recht. Fatbikes wurden von Surly und Salsa groß gemacht. Die gehören beide zu einem riesigen Konzern, der US-Radhändler auf ähnliche Art versorgt wie hier ZEG.


 
Moin Jonas, 
ehrliche Frage, ehrliche Antwort! 
Ich mag/kann es auch gar nicht näher erklären, aber nach so vielen Jahren auf zwei Rädern gibt es einfach ein paar Dinge, die sich bei mir als NO GO eingebrannt haben..
Klingt doof, ist aber so!

Gruß


Edit:   Ein OnOne Fatty ist zwar auch kein exklusives, handgefertigtes Unikat, da sind wir uns bestimmt alle einig, aber trotzdem wirkt da OnOne auf MICH schon ganz anders als ein... Bulls...

Möchte aber mit der Aussage niemand auf den Schlips treten!!!!  

So, weiter mit dem eig. Thema...


----------



## stuhli (8. August 2014)

Kann mich der Meinung von @BigJohn anschliessen und glaube dass es einfach nur ein gutes Marketing der US Firmen ist. Cannondale und GT sind ja auch im gleichen Konzern und in D wird da´ein Mordsbohei gemacht. Natürlich machen die gute/tolle Bikes. hab ja auch schon ein C#dale gefahren und ein Stumpi besitze und fahre ich noch immer neben meinen 3 On*One. Die deutschen Firmen Cube und Bulls machen da aber nix schlechter.

Und mal sehn wie lang Fatbikes ein Nischenprodukt bleiben, nachdem ja auch die GROSSEN jeder eins fatbike rausbringt. Mitlerweile höre ich ja schon von den Fußgängern sowas wie...... "jaja, sowas bin ich schon beim stadler gefahren"....


----------



## Optimizer (8. August 2014)

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass da viele GROSSE Firmen jetzt einfach das Produktportfolio abrunden, um jeden Geschmack zu bedienen. Der Hype ums Fatbike wird bestimmt in den nächsten zwei, drei Jahren wieder abklingen. D.h. der Großteil der GROSSEN wird wenig Volumen bei den Fatbikes haben und machen. Als Ausnahme sehe ich da schon vielleicht Spezi, Trek oder Scott, da diese in US bestimmt einiges an Rädern da absetzen können.

Ein Fatbike sollte man auch nicht fahren, weil es gerade IN ist. Eher weil es einem Spass macht!


----------



## ONE78 (8. August 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ein Fatbike sollte man auch nicht fahren, weil es gerade IN ist. Eher weil es einem Spass macht!




Das gilt wohl für jede Art von bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. August 2014)

Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage oben das Bulls auch nicht technisch schlecht reden, 
mir ging es vielmehr um den Ruf und einen Großteil der Kundschaft, die Bulls (Cube, Radon, Poison und co)  hat oder mitbringt.
Es wird vermutlich eher die "Ach, das wäre ja auch mal was - Kundschaft" ansprechen, die das Rad dann nach dem Winter evtl. gar nicht mehr, oder nur gelangweilt, aus dem Keller holt...
Aber auf Jungs, die Overnightertouren in kalten Gefilden fahren, im Rockgarden spielen wie z.B. unser @Bumble und Co, und detailverliebte Selbstschrauber wird es mMn nicht wirken und niemand hinterm Ofen hervorholen....

Ich wollte das Rad nicht technisch beurteilen!

Sonst schließe ich mich auch dem Posting von Optimizer an.


----------



## Optimizer (8. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sonst schließe ich mich auch dem Posting von Optimizer an.


 Wehe du hättest was anderes gesagt....


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> .... Auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind die anderen schließlich auch. ....



Äh, Specialized ist der Zug, aber egal...

edit:

Ich finde, es geht immer um die Seele einer Marke. Und die kann man Bulls nicht von heute auf morgen einhauchen. Bulls hat angefangen, MTBs zu bauen, weil sie damit Geld verdienen wollten, und nicht, weil sie Bock drauf hatten.

Dieses "Bock auf Bike" ist entscheident. Schaut mal in den Canyon Dude-Artikel. Da erklärt der oberste Product Manager, warum Canyon ein Fat Bike hat. Aus Lust dran ...

ABER: die Lust dran reicht nicht. Man muss AUCH Geld verdienen. Das hat Mike Sinyard besser gemacht als Joe Breezer oder Gary Klein. Und ewig viele andere, sympathische, kleine Rahmenbauer.

Bulls arbeitet seit einigen Jahren hart daran, ihrer Marke Seele einzuhauchen. Dafür haben sie Leute, die schon extrem lange in der Szene und gut vernetzt sind, eingestellt. Nur sind sie einfach noch nicht den ganzen Weg gegangen und leider ist der Handelspartner von Bulls die ZEG. Es steht also immer erstmal der Radhändler zwischen Hersteller und uns Endkunden. Der typische ZEG-Händler ist jetzt nicht immer mit den neuesten Entwicklungen vertraut.

Trotzdem kann es klappen.

Cube z.B. hat seinen zwischendurch sehr guten Ruf vor allem durch das andauernde Engagement im und Bekenntnis zum Radsport erworben durch das Sponsoring des Rothaus-Teams. 

Firmen, bei denen Seele spürbar ist, die kauft man gerne und zahlt mehr dafür. Man spürt die Menschlichkeit, findet die Schrullen sympathisch .... Wie bei Surly, Salsa und so weiter. Und nur weil Cannondale nicht mehr selbstständig ist, heißt das nicht, dass die Leute dort keinen Bock auf Bikes mehr haben. Schaut euch doch mal so einen Larry Westney an! Der ist total durchgehämmert!

Ergo: Wir geben anderen Menschen gerne Geld, Konzernen nicht. Sind die Menschen und die Story hinter der Marke sichtbar, dann kann man einen hohen Preis verlangen. Wird ein Bike von einem gesichtslosen Konzern produziert, dann gibt es halt einen Malus.

Jetzt kann jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er einen No-Name-Rahmen mit XTR und Fox will oder lieber einen Nicolai (z.B.) mit X-Fusion und Rohloff (um mal die Extrempole zu nennen).


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Äh, Specialized ist der Zug, aber egal...


 Wie lange befasst du dich mit Fatbikes? Wenn einer der Inbegriff des reinen Geldmachens ist, dann Mike Sinyard. Die ganze Geschichte von Specialized beruht auf Nachmacherei. Frag mal Tom Ritchey...
Auf mtbr haben sie damals das Ende des Fatbikes verkündet, als Trek und Specialized ihre Räder angekündigt haben


----------



## san_andreas (8. August 2014)

Naja, das hat sich schon bißchen geändert.


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ähm......, wenn du so direkt fragst  -  ein wenig "JA" schon.....


Na zumindest keine rüstungsinfustrie a la trek.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (8. August 2014)

ups verklickt... dachte das wäre der Bilderthread


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. August 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Äh, Specialized ist der Zug, aber egal...





BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie lange befasst du dich mit Fatbikes? Wenn einer der Inbegriff des reinen Geldmachens ist, dann Mike Sinyard. Die ganze Geschichte von Specialized beruht auf Nachmacherei. Frag mal Tom Ritchey...



Die Geschichte kenn ich sehr gut. Und egal ob nachgemacht oder nicht, die Leistung von Specialized besteht AUCH darin, eine Verfügbarkeit von MTBs zu schaffen. Fatbikes sind für mich nur die konsequente Weiterführung. Tom Ritchey hab ich übrigens schon mal gefragt (!).

Was heißt übrings "nur" konsequente Weiterführung. Ich will ja auch dringend ein Fatty.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. August 2014)

Leute, es gibt eine sehr einfache Funktion: Multi-Zitat -> zum Laber-Thread wechseln -> Zitat einfügen und drauflos quatschen.


----------



## titzy (8. August 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> ups verklickt... dachte das wäre der Bilderthread


Na dann wollen wir mal was von unsere vorgestrigen Feierabendrunde beisteuern:








Mehr Bilder gibts hier!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. August 2014)

Naja,jeder so wie er mag!


----------



## BigJohn (8. August 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir mal was von unsere vorgestrigen Feierabendrunde beisteuern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird in Berlin aufgerüstet?


----------



## titzy (8. August 2014)

Ja, es wird langsam! Bin schon echt gespannt wie viele am Sonntag beim Fatbiketreffen dabei sind.
Für eine normale Feierabendrunde war das schon ein recht hoher Anteil der *dick *bereiften. Quote lage bei 50% für die komplette Strecke! (wenn man einmal den Verlust eines normalen Mtblers weg lässt, da er sowieso vorzeitig aufgeben musste wegen Druckverlusten am Hinterrad).


----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. August 2014)

Mein bike


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (8. August 2014)

Momentan dient mein Rad als Hundetaxi für unseren Hund im Urlaub. (Nordsee, St. Peter-Ording)


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (8. August 2014)

Und es gefällt ihm sehr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (9. August 2014)

Was ist denn das für ein Hänger? Speziell für Hund oder einfach ein Transporthänger? Könnte unserem Flohzirkus auch gefallen ...


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (9. August 2014)

ist ein ganz normaler Transportanhänger von kettler.


----------



## dukestah (9. August 2014)

Bialek schrieb:


> Und es gefällt ihm sehr !Anhang anzeigen 311921 Anhang anzeigen 311922


sehr schön, SPO mit Rad und Hund ist einfach unschlagbar!


----------



## san_andreas (11. August 2014)

Kann der nicht selber laufen ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. August 2014)

Am besten sind die Spuren:



Ich glaube bei der Anhängerbereifung musst Du noch was machen!

Die Pedale gehören eigentlich an _mein_ Rad.


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (11. August 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann der nicht selber laufen ?


Nein leider nicht, er hat probleme mit den Hüften.


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (11. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Am besten sind die Spuren:
> Anhang anzeigen 312429
> Ich glaube bei der Anhängerbereifung musst Du noch was machen!
> 
> Die Pedale gehören eigentlich an _mein_ Rad.


Ist schon in planung kommt noch was dickeres rein, muss nur gucken was geht.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. August 2014)

Mukluk mit 170mm Rohloff Speedhub XL:




Quelle: https://plus.google.com/+OliverErbe...6033042828120499842&oid=102340133638274971050


----------



## svennox (12. August 2014)

tolles Foto vom salsa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (12. August 2014)

Bialek schrieb:


> Momentan dient mein Rad als Hundetaxi für unseren Hund im Urlaub. (Nordsee, St. Peter-Ording)Anhang anzeigen 311915


 
Da zieht es mich diesen Monat auch noch hin.
Fattymitnahme ist geplant, steht aber noch nicht 100% fest, denn laut Wettervorhersage ist der Sommer zunächst mal vorbei an der See. 

Darf man da eigentlich überall langfahren am Strand mit dem Fettrad ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. August 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Da zieht es mich diesen Monat auch noch hin.
> Fattymitnahme ist geplant, steht aber noch nicht 100% fest, denn laut Wettervorhersage ist der Sommer zunächst mal vorbei an der See.
> Darf man da eigentlich überall langfahren am Strand mit dem Fettrad ?



Passt auf die Petermännchen auf!




http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...stechen-urlauber-an-der-nordsee-a-985132.html

Bildquelle: http://home.snafu.de/froebel/tauchen/schrecken/peterm/peterm.html


----------



## stuhli (12. August 2014)

Jo, hab ich auch schon gelesen.
IM Wasser werde ich mich eh weniger aufhalten dieses Jahr.
Aber stell dir vor der sticht den Fatbikereifen und der Reifen schwillt an...nicht auszudenken bei nem Fatbike


----------



## Fettydriver (12. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Mukluk mit 170mm Rohloff Speedhub XL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schönes Bike!
Diese heutigen Nabenschaltungen sind mechanische Wunderwerke auf kleinstem Raum


----------



## svennox (12. August 2014)




----------



## Fatrat (12. August 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

was haltet ihr denn von dieser KTM Neuheit? Leider deutlich schwerer als die Konkurenz.

http://bikeboard.at/Board/KTM-Neuheiten-2015-th199081

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (12. August 2014)

19kg?! Und ein Oberrohr mit 568 bei 19" ist ja mal richtig kurz


----------



## zoomer (12. August 2014)

Eben,
ich kann mir das Gewicht gar nicht vorstellen und hoffe dass auch
die Geometriedaten noch korrigiert werden:
(absolute Oberrohrlänge angegeben ? trotzdem kurz ...)


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2014)

Rüber in den Plapperthread damit sonst gibt's wieder kloppe vom Chef


----------



## zoomer (13. August 2014)

Sorry,
ich hab mal wieder nur auf die Inhalte und nicht auf den Threadtitel geschaut.


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sorry,
> ich hab mal wieder nur auf die Inhalte und nicht auf den Threadtitel geschaut.


Du bist ja wie die SPD


----------



## svennox (13. August 2014)

Fatrat schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> was haltet ihr denn von dieser KTM Neuheit? Leider deutlich schwerer als die Konkurenz.
> 
> ...


..die Gabel find ich toll !!!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. August 2014)

Bei den dicken Reifen fällt es leicht, das Stöckchen zu verstecken, das das Bike hält  oder steht so ein Fatbike von alleine? Oder kann der Bildautor am Ende sogar Photoshop...


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Oder kann der Bildautor am Ende sogar Photoshop...



Blitz kann er auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Fatrat (13. August 2014)

Zitat "..die Gabel find ich toll !!! Zitat Ende

Ist das nun sarkastisch gemeint? , ich wäre dankbar für etwas hilfestellung, denn ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus und würde gerne noch dieses Jahr ein Fatbike bis € 2000,00 kaufen. Danke!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. August 2014)

Ach das mit der Gabel ist eine Glaubensfrage. Die einen wollen Purismus, die anderen Komfort und Performance. Du musst selber für Dich entscheiden was Du magst. Die Bluto ist aber wahrscheinlich die beste Fatbike-Federgabel, die es zu kaufen gibt. Alle anderen Gabeln sind Nischenprodukte oder Spezialanfertigungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (13. August 2014)

@Fatrat Das äußerst du gerade zum ersten Mal. 

Den Kaufsberatungsthread findest du hier.


----------



## Bumble (13. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Die Bluto ist aber wahrscheinlich die beste Fatbike-Federgabel, die es zu kaufen gibt.



Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich die haltbarste sein , obs auch die beste ist


----------



## Fatrat (13. August 2014)

Danke euch, ich poste jetzt noch mein Anliegen in der Kaufberatungsrubrik mit mehr Info!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. August 2014)

Die Konkurrenz an Gabeln ist ja nicht so groß, da haben es die Rock Shox Jungs ja im Moment noch leicht, die Besten zu sein. Aber deren Gabel-Know-How, die große Stückzahl (für Fatbike-Verhältnisse) und die Zusammenarbeit mit vielen Fatbike-Spezialisten sind ja schon keine schlechten Indikatoren... Aber hast Recht, man soll vorsichtig sein mit Superlativen. Sagen wir, es ist eine solide Wahl unter den bisher wenigen Alternativen.


----------



## zoomer (13. August 2014)

So,
Corratec hat also auch eines ...







Quelle


Fehlt also nur noch Cube,
oder hab ich noch einen Hersteller vergessen ?


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. August 2014)

Radon? Ghost?


----------



## aggressor2 (13. August 2014)

Steppenwolf!

das von mondraker find ich sehr hübsch.


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> So,
> Corratec hat also auch eines ...
> 
> Quelle


Ich finde der Steuerrohwinkel sieht komisch aus. Irgendwie sieht das nach Auffahrunfall aus, oder die Marketingstrategen haben mich bereits erfolgreich geblendet.


----------



## Bumble (13. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich finde der Steuerrohwinkel sieht komisch aus. Irgendwie sieht das nach Auffahrunfall aus, oder die Marketingstrategen haben mich bereits erfolgreich geblendet.


An den Reifen erkennt man ja den angepeilten Einsatzzweck als Showbike/Eisdielenbomber, da kommts auf den Lenkwinkel und die insgesamt viel zu hohe Front auch net mehr an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> oder hab ich noch einen Hersteller vergessen ?



OK, hier sind ein paar, aber die stellen bestimmt Ihre fetten auf der Eurobike vor 

Stevens
Cannondale
Rotwild
Steppenwolf
Wheeler
Votec
Red Bull
Liteville
Alutech
Carver
Santa Cruz
Marin


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> An den Reifen erkennt man ja den angepeilten Einsatzzweck als Showbike/Eisdielenbomber, da kommts auf den Lenkwinkel und die insgesamt viel zu hohe Front auch net mehr an...


Also zu hoch erscheint mir die Front nicht, aber der Sattelstützenauszug fällt etwas gering aus. Wahrscheinlich ist das ein Prototyp und der letzte Fahrer war recht klein. Bei den meisten anderen Prototypen wars eher umgekehrt. Und die Innova Spider sind schlicht billig, gibts auch an anderen Einsteiger-Modellen. Eigentlich Schade, denn sonst finde ich den Rahmen (trotz der Rundungen) okay.


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> So,
> Corratec hat also auch eines ...
> 
> 
> ...





Corradreck steigt ein.....das offizielle Ende des Fatbikes !


----------



## Bumble (13. August 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> .....das offizielle Ende des Fatbikes !



Das Ende wurde doch schon vor einigen Jahren verkündet, aber schön dass auch DU jetzt noch auf den längst abgefahrenen Zug aufspringst.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. August 2014)

Damit dürften die Reifenpreise sinken.


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Ende wurde doch schon vor einigen Jahren verkündet, aber schön dass auch DU jetzt noch auf den längst abgefahrenen Zug aufspringst.



War ja ein Späßchen. Mich wundert eher, dass die meinen, dass das irgendjemand kauft (also überhaupt ein Corradreck....).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. August 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Damit dürften die Reifenpreise sinken.


Hab ich nix dagegen , aber momentan sind die ja net mal lieferbar....


----------



## hardliner187 (13. August 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-GOLD-BI...194?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item259379ba12


----------



## ndg (13. August 2014)

ja pfuiteufel!!


----------



## hardliner187 (13. August 2014)

ist für einen guten zweck


----------



## titzy (13. August 2014)

Der Sattel geht ja mal gar nicht. Für den Preis hätte man auch wenigsten mal die Schweißnähte etwas schöner schleifen können ...
Ansonsten, wers braucht.


----------



## BigJohn (13. August 2014)

Das Geld hätte man auch einfach spenden können, anstatt das arme Fahrrad damit zu verunstalten.


----------



## Smart_Sam (13. August 2014)

Das Corratec ist doch schon käuflich zu erwerben - Ebay, Händler Freiburg z.B. . Ist angeblich auf 100 Stück Weltweit limitiert wenn ich das recht gelesen hab.


----------



## Bumble (13. August 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Das Corratec ist doch schon käuflich zu erwerben - Ebay, Händler Freiburg z.B. . Ist angeblich auf 100 Stück Weltweit limitiert wenn ich das recht gelesen hab.


Die werden schon wissen warum sie nur 100stück auflegen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. August 2014)

wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, neulich bei Facebook... (d.h. vor 1 1/2 Jahren) 




weiß jemand, was daraus geworden ist?

Das Gold-Mukluk hatten wir schon mal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-bilder-thread.605788/page-103#post-12040226


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. August 2014)

Blutofied:




mehr Info hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-bluto.695559/page-5#post-12222784


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (14. August 2014)

Geiler Monstertruck


----------



## svennox (14. August 2014)

..die Farbwahl ist doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, 
aber das Bike selbst...inkl. Parts... gefällt mir !


----------



## Rocky10 (15. August 2014)

Wieder mal meine kleines


----------



## criscross (15. August 2014)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Wieder mal meine kleinesAnhang anzeigen 313894 Anhang anzeigen 313895



das Felgenband sieht aber verdächtig nach 2,5 Bar Luftdruck aus


----------



## shibby68 (15. August 2014)

cooles bild, das cat-ding sieht so mickrig aus


----------



## Bumble (15. August 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> das Felgenband sieht aber verdächtig nach 2,5 Bar Luftdruck aus


Quatsch, das sind aufgeklebte halbierte orangene PingPong-Bälle


----------



## Fettydriver (16. August 2014)

Bei diesen nach bestellbaren bunten Felgenbänder scheint es Qualitätsunterschiede zu geben. Ich habe mir die roten bestellt in Verbindung mit den Surly BF, und diese sollte man auch mal locker mit 30 Psi fahren können.

Geht aber nicht wegen den zu sehr elastischen Felgenbändern. Bei mir kamen richtige Halbkugeln aus der Felge und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass der Schlauch auch diese Faxen mitmachen muss..... sofort wieder zurückgebaut.
Ich habe das original schwarze wieder drauf (fühlt sich wesentlich fester an) und das rote noch über das schwarze, jetzt sieht das Ganze selbst bei 30 Psi einigermaßen gut aus (und beide Schläuche freuen sich mit 4 Felgenbändern ).


----------



## svennox (16. August 2014)

..schön in Szene gesetzt mit dem großen Bagger


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Bei diesen nach bestellbaren bunten Felgenbänder scheint es Qualitätsunterschiede zu geben. Ich habe mir die roten bestellt in Verbindung mit den Surly BF, und diese sollte man auch mal locker mit 30 Psi fahren können.
> 
> Geht aber nicht wegen den zu sehr elastischen Felgenbändern. Bei mir kamen richtige Halbkugeln aus der Felge und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass der Schlauch auch diese Faxen mitmachen muss..... sofort wieder zurückgebaut.
> Ich habe das original schwarze wieder drauf (fühlt sich wesentlich fester an) und das rote noch über das schwarze, jetzt sieht das Ganze selbst bei 30 Psi einigermaßen gut aus (und beide Schläuche freuen sich mit 4 Felgenbändern ).



Äh, fährst Du wirklich 30 psi, also 2 bar auf Deinem Fatbike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Bei diesen nach bestellbaren bunten Felgenbänder scheint es Qualitätsunterschiede zu geben. Ich habe mir die roten bestellt in Verbindung mit den Surly BF, und diese sollte man auch mal locker mit 30 Psi fahren können.
> 
> Geht aber nicht wegen den zu sehr elastischen Felgenbändern. Bei mir kamen richtige Halbkugeln aus der Felge und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass der Schlauch auch diese Faxen mitmachen muss..... sofort wieder zurückgebaut.
> Ich habe das original schwarze wieder drauf (fühlt sich wesentlich fester an) und das rote noch über das schwarze, jetzt sieht das Ganze selbst bei 30 Psi einigermaßen gut aus (und beide Schläuche freuen sich mit 4 Felgenbändern ).



Schaut Euch mal die folgenden zwei Bilder an (die Knubbel der Felgenlöcher), ist das unterschiedlicher Luftdruck? Nein. Unterschiedliches Felgenband? Nein.





Das Hinterrad (links) ist schon auf Tubeless umgerüstet, das Vorderrad (rechts) noch nicht.
Welch ein Unterschied. Jetzt malt Euch mal aus, wie sehr so ein Schlauch (zumal so ein dicker von Surly) den Reifen wohl daran hindert, sich an den Untergrund anzupassen... Tubeless ist meiner Meinung nach ein Quantensprung besonders für Fatbikes.


----------



## Bumble (16. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> .. Tubeless ist meiner Meinung nach ein Quantensprung besonders für Fatbikes.



Sobald ich meine ideale Reifenkombi gefunden habe und nicht mehr ständig am Wechseln bin, kannst mir da mal mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehn.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Äh, fährst Du wirklich 30 psi, also 2 bar auf Deinem Fatbike?



Tut er, allerdings setzt er seine Dickerchen anders ein als die meisten anderen das tun. 

@Fettydriver: Wieviel hält der BF denn maximal an Druck aus?


----------



## Bumble (16. August 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Tut er, allerdings setzt er seine Dickerchen anders ein als die meisten anderen das tun.


Die Reifen sind doch schon bei 1bar steinhart ? noch mehr Druck bringt ja nichtmal nen bessren Rollwiderstand würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Reifen sind doch schon bei 1bar steinhart ? noch mehr Druck bringt ja nichtmal nen bessren Rollwiderstand würde ich mal behaupten.



Oh Mann...ich war gedanklich bei Krampen-Luftdrücken.


----------



## Fettydriver (16. August 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> @Fettydriver: Wieviel hält der BF denn maximal an Druck aus?


30 Psi Max steht auf der Karkasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (16. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Äh, fährst Du wirklich 30 psi, also 2 bar auf Deinem Fatbike?


Am Anfang nach der Montage der BF ja, da hatte ich auch das mit den Ausbeulungen, aber nach einigen Testfahrten mit verschiedenen Drücken bleib ich nun bei 1,5 Bar. Mit dem Druck laufen die echt gut.
Es ist wie @Bumble sagt, mit 1 Bar sind die schon hart, aber dann fetzt das noch nicht so richtig beim Pedelec überholen mit den fetten Slicks .

Für das artgerechte Fahren mit dem Fatbike habe ich mir noch ein Fatboy zugelegt, wobei das Fatboy auch mehr aus Spaß an der Freude  bewegt wird.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Am Anfang nach der Montage der BF ja, da hatte ich auch das mit den Ausbeulungen, aber nach einigen Testfahrten mit verschiedenen Drücken bleib ich nun bei 1,5 Bar. Mit dem Druck laufen die echt gut.
> Es ist wie @Bumble sagt, mit 1 Bar sind die schon hart, aber dann fetzt das noch nicht so richtig beim Pedelec überholen mit den fetten Slicks .
> 
> Für das artgerechte Fahren mit dem Fatbike habe ich mir noch ein Fatboy zugelegt, wobei das Fatboy auch mehr aus Spaß an der Freude  bewegt wird.



Wir haben ihn gefunden: Den Beklopptesten unter den Verrückten!


----------



## Krauser (16. August 2014)

Mein Tyke mit der Rohloff XL und Magura Zangen...


----------



## Vighor (16. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, neulich bei Facebook... (d.h. vor 1 1/2 Jahren)
> Anhang anzeigen 313356
> weiß jemand, was daraus geworden ist?


Keine Ahnung, hab mal auf deren FB Seite geblätterd. Bekam dabei den Eindruck das nur Frauen Stevens Räder fahren.
Wahrscheinlich sahen die dann keinen Markt für ein FrauenFatBike ..


----------



## zoomer (16. August 2014)

Krauser schrieb:


> Mein Tyke mit der Rohloff XL und Magura Zangen...




Bitte eigenen Thread zu Tykes aufmachen
und viel mehr Daten posten ...


----------



## BigJohn (16. August 2014)

Mein Kollege hat mir eine Führung bei Rohloff angeboten, da kann ich ja ein bisschen spionieren.


----------



## Vighor (16. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sobald ich meine ideale Reifenkombi gefunden habe und nicht mehr ständig am Wechseln bin, kannst mir da mal mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehn.


Harald wird dich dann zum lbs schicken :d

Ich h"atte aber auch schon nen tip 
Mit carbon felgen ists probleemlos


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. August 2014)

Ohne Kompressor wird fat tubeless schwer, und wenn man keinen zu Hause hat...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. August 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Ich h"atte aber auch schon nen tip
> Mit carbon felgen ists probleemlos


Du hast es doch mit Lou und Carbonfelgen nicht hinbekommen, oder?


----------



## Vighor (16. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ohne Kompressor wird fat tubeless schwer, und wenn man keinen zu Hause hat...


Fat hat Bumble doch auch genug im Haus 

Und wie gesagt - nimm Nextie Felgen. Damit gelingt tubeless auch ohne Kompressor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (16. August 2014)

Lou auf Nextie hab ich noch nicht probiert. Die vee modelle gefallen mir fur tubeless besser als surly Reifen


----------



## Bumble (16. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ohne Kompressor wird fat tubeless schwer, und wenn man keinen zu Hause hat...


Kompressor hab ich, hätte eher bissl Hilfe beim korrekten Handling gebraucht.

Wobei ich meine Felgen ja aufgebohrt hab, gibt's auch Tubelessventile für AV ?`


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. August 2014)

Das mit dem Handling sollte kein Problem sein. Beim GC gings ganz okay, hat halt ein bisschen gedauert bis alles dicht war. Beim Lou wird die Haupt-Herausforderung sein, die wabbelige Seitenwand zu bändigen. Prinzipiell erst innen mit Tape abkleben, dann mit klassischem Schlauch montieren, bis sich beide Seiten in die Felge setzen, dann eine Seite vorsichtig lösen und Schlauch rausfummeln (ohne das sich die andere Seite vom Reifen löst!), dann Tubelessventil reinschrauben und Milch reinkippen, dann (und das ist das schwerste) die andere Seitenwand wieder irgendwie in die Nähe des Felgensitzes fummeln, dann Druckluft drauf geben. Ob es Tubelessventile für AV gibt, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Bumble (16. August 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Fat hat Bumble doch auch genug im Haus



Klar, aber ich wechsel die Reifen öfter mal, was bei Tubeless ein NoGo wäre.

Wenn der Bulldozer oder der Ground Control hinten rein passt könnte einer der Beiden der neue Ganzjahresreifen werden und wird dann mit Tubeless ausprobiert.


----------



## xerto (16. August 2014)

so ein paar bilder von der heutigen tour auf den winterstein im taunus. ca. 40km und 800hm 

mit einem fatty

auffahrt winterstein am brunnen nähe rosbach







am steinkopf, höchster punkt auf dem bergkamm den man winterstein nennt.







das ist der turm den ihr immer seht wenn ihr richtung frankfurt main aus dem norden kommend ungefähr 30 km vor frankfurt seht. die autobahn führt ein stück hoch am winterstein. das ist in ungefähr höhe der raststätte wetterau...






bei der abfahrt (ca 500hm) konnte ich keine bilder machen 

aber dann--------






und hier das schönste....








das bike macht spass ist aber kein downhiller. mein stereo geht bergab besser. was ich toll finde, ist die spurteue  

aber es ist bzw. wird mein wintertrainingsbike im matsch ist es klasse...


----------



## Duke_do (16. August 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Lou auf Nextie hab ich noch nicht probiert. Die vee modelle gefallen mir fur tubeless besser als surly Reifen



Lou & Nate auf Nextie klappt. Lou ohne Probleme, war auch mit wenig Druck dicht. 
Nate musste ich an der Tanke mit viel Druck ans Felgenhorn pressen, der hat immer Milch und Luft raus gedrückt. Hat ca 1 Woche gedauert bis ich unter 0.7 Bar gehen konnte.

Aktuell 0.3 bis 0.35 vorne und 0.5 Bar hinten bei 72kg Abtropfgewicht. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## losbub (16. August 2014)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Aktuell 0.3 bis 0.35 vorne und 0.5 Bar hinten bei 72kg Abtropfgewicht.
> 
> mobil gesendet


 
Ja, wirft der denn dann noch keine Falten an den Flanken?


----------



## Duke_do (16. August 2014)

Nö, da muss ich mich schon mit viel Wucht aufs Rad werfen, dass da eventuell etwas Falte entsteht.
Fährt sich absolut direkt und hat auch keine Selbstlenkefekte. 
Rollt nur etwas laut ab, Rollwiederstand ist aber selbst auf der Straße noch ok, im Gelände absolut im grünen Bereich. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## losbub (16. August 2014)

Die 0.5 sind ja Ok. Aber das 0.3 bergab und bremsen noch Ok geehen hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht.
Auf Asphalt rollt sichs mit den Dicken weitaus besser als oft behauptet - stimmt. Sollte man gar nicht so laut sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. August 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> so ein paar bilder von der heutigen tour auf den winterstein im taunus. ca. 40km und 800hm
> 
> mit einem fatty
> 
> ...



Sieh an, noch ein Fatty in der Nähe.   
Vielleicht klappt´s mal zu einer Wintersteintour!?

VG


----------



## xerto (16. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Sieh an, noch ein Fatty in der Nähe.
> Vielleicht klappt´s mal zu einer Wintersteintour!?
> 
> VG


na logo

fahr da ständig mit irgendwelchen bikes rum


----------



## svennox (17. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal die folgenden zwei Bilder an (die Knubbel der Felgenlöcher),
> ist das unterschiedlicher Luftdruck? Nein. Unterschiedliches Felgenband? Nein.
> Anhang anzeigen 313987Anhang anzeigen 313988
> Das Hinterrad (links) ist schon auf Tubeless umgerüstet, das Vorderrad (rechts) noch nicht.
> ...


..wirkl. sehr sehr interessant !


----------



## dukestah (17. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Schaut Euch mal die folgenden zwei Bilder an (die Knubbel der Felgenlöcher), ist das unterschiedlicher Luftdruck? Nein. Unterschiedliches Felgenband? Nein.
> Anhang anzeigen 313987Anhang anzeigen 313988
> Das Hinterrad (links) ist schon auf Tubeless umgerüstet, das Vorderrad (rechts) noch nicht.
> Welch ein Unterschied. Jetzt malt Euch mal aus, wie sehr so ein Schlauch (zumal so ein dicker von Surly) den Reifen wohl daran hindert, sich an den Untergrund anzupassen... Tubeless ist meiner Meinung nach ein Quantensprung besonders für Fatbikes.



wie sieht es mit den dämpfungseigenschaften bei schlauchlos aus? in diversen bike mags wird ja immer ein zusammenhang zwischen rollwiderstand und verschiedenen schläuchen dargestellt, was auf das walken der reifen/schlauch kombi zurück geführt wird. da ja nun ein fat bike mit ziemlich wenig druck gefahren wird, neigt es natürlich etwas zum aufschwingen bzw abprallen, da wäre ja etwas mehr dämpfung eher wünschenswert, nur so als gedanke und nicht als generelle anzweiflung von schlauchlos


----------



## dukestah (17. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bitte eigenen Thread zu Tykes aufmachen
> und viel mehr Daten posten ...


kommt in kürze, bin schon am arbeiten


----------



## dukestah (17. August 2014)

Krauser schrieb:


> Mein Tyke mit der Rohloff XL und Magura Zangen...Anhang anzeigen 314039 Anhang anzeigen 314040 Anhang anzeigen 314041 Anhang anzeigen 314042


sehr schönes bike, die knards kommen auf den bildern auch richtig dick, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. August 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit den dämpfungseigenschaften bei schlauchlos aus? in diversen bike mags wird ja immer ein zusammenhang zwischen rollwiderstand und verschiedenen schläuchen dargestellt, was auf das walken der reifen/schlauch kombi zurück geführt wird. da ja nun ein fat bike mit ziemlich wenig druck gefahren wird, neigt es natürlich etwas zum aufschwingen bzw abprallen, da wäre ja etwas mehr dämpfung eher wünschenswert, nur so als gedanke und nicht als generelle anzweiflung von schlauchlos


hm, das kann sein, habe in der Praxis aber noch keine mangelnde Dämpfung am Hinterrad bemerkt. Aber der Rollwiderstand ist theoretisch auch niedriger, weil kein Schlauch durchgewalgt wird. Und so fühlt es sich auch an. Das Einzige, was ich mit Sicherheit sagen kann: ein Tubeless-Reifen macht deutlich mehr Lärm!!!!


----------



## zoomer (17. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was ich mit Sicherheit sagen kann: ein Tubeless-Reifen macht deutlich mehr Lärm!!!!



Wundert mich,
bei 0,6/0,8 singen meine Floater am meisten, darüber oder darunter
sind sie gefühlt eher wieder leiser.
Kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern ob sie früher mit den 600 g
Schläuchen leiser waren als jetzt mit 200 g SV13F.


----------



## dukestah (17. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wundert mich,
> bei 0,6/0,8 singen meine Floater am meisten, darüber oder darunter
> sind sie gefühlt eher wieder leiser.
> Kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern ob sie früher mit den 600 g
> Schläuchen leiser waren als jetzt mit 200 g SV13F.


hm, das wären ja 400 gr gesamtersparnis, bin zwar kein schwalbefreund aber das könnte mich überzeugen
welchen minimaldruck fährst du mit denen? und in welchen reifen stecken die?


----------



## zoomer (17. August 2014)

Ja, anfangs mindestens 800 g nur durch die Schläuche gefallen ...

Die stecken im dünnen 4.0" Flaoter.
Anscheinend gehen 4.8" nicht so toll.

Ich fahre mit 0,5/0,7 Bar weil ab 0,45/0,6 der Self Steering Effect,
zumindest auf der Strasse, recht nervig wird.
Könnte aber bei den Nates oder neuen Schwalbes anders sein (werden).


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wundert mich,
> bei 0,6/0,8 singen meine Floater am meisten, darüber oder darunter
> sind sie gefühlt eher wieder leiser.
> Kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern ob sie früher mit den 600 g
> Schläuchen leiser waren als jetzt mit 200 g SV13F.


naja, der Hohl-/Resonanzkörper ist ohne Schlauch halt größer. Und auch hier: keine Schalldämmung mehr durch den Schlauch...


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. August 2014)




----------



## Knusberflogge (19. August 2014)

Leider sind die schon gemaßerten Sandsteinfelsen nicht richtig zu deuten. Die morgendliche Stimmung war jedoch herrausragend glücklich.


----------



## hoodride (19. August 2014)

Hab bei Gates ein schönes Blid vom Argon gefunden, man beachte auch die Vorderradnabe.


----------



## zoomer (19. August 2014)

Gabel in Wagenfarbe + passenderes Blau an den Griffen,
dann würde es mir richtig gefallen.

Noch einen Laufradsatz mit 4.8ern und einen mit 29+, gut,
vielleicht noch einen normalen 29er mit Strassenreifen zum Asphaltreiseradeln,
dann hätte man ziemlich viele Radgattungen abgedeckt


----------



## dukestah (19. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gabel in Wagenfarbe + passenderes Blau an den Griffen,
> dann würde es mir richtig gefallen.
> 
> Noch einen Laufradsatz mit 4.8ern und einen mit 29+, gut,
> ...


das sieht hinten aber nicht nach reifen >4“ aus
mir war zwar auch so als ob das gehen sollte, sonst wäre das argon pinion schon eher aus der Auswahl gefallen aber das Bild macht auf mich einen anderen Eindruck...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. August 2014)

Die Säcke habe schon die 150er Tune VR-Nabe!!! Grrrr...


----------



## hoodride (19. August 2014)

Ja, seit Februar


----------



## criscross (19. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Die Säcke habe schon die 150er Tune VR-Nabe!!! Grrrr...



hmm....ist das ne besondere ? oder kann die was, was ne Hope nicht kann ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. August 2014)

nur 100g leichter... ich wollte halt vorne und hinten den gleichen Nabentyp und bei Tune hiess es "verfügbar erst nach der Eurobike"


----------



## BigJohn (19. August 2014)

hm, marge Lite. Wenn schon, dann auch ordentlich. Wenn es leicht sein soll, dann solln se halt Carbon nehmen.


----------



## losbub (19. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> nur 100g leichter... ich wollte halt vorne und hinten den gleichen Nabentyp und bei Tune hiess es "verfügbar erst nach der Eurobike"


 
Mmm.....hh - um wie viel Gramm müsste/sollte da denn der Reifen wohl leichter sein um Das (100g) dann auszugleichen


----------



## oli_muenchen (19. August 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Hab bei Gates ein schönes Blid vom Argon gefunden, man beachte auch die Vorderradnabe.



Man beachte nicht nur die Naben - sondern das ganze Rad.


----------



## Olca (19. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Man beachte nicht nur die Naben - sondern das gaze Rad.


Pinion FAT finde ich immer wieder Endgeil !!! (bis auf die weiße Gabel )


----------



## Rocky10 (19. August 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Hab bei Gates ein schönes Blid vom Argon gefunden, man beachte auch die Vord



Mein feuchter Traum....einfach nur Megag...



criscross schrieb:


> das Felgenband sieht aber verdächtig nach 2,5 Bar Luftdruck aus



beide Räder mit Tublesse / Nate null problemo. Felgenband belassen und mit gelbem Tesa innen überklebt....ergibt Tennisbälle in Knallorange
Die Akustik der Pneus ist gewaltig, der Resonazraum ist ohne Schlauch halt auch etwas grösser, aber die Vorteile sind ebenso gigantisch....Tublesse...immer wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. August 2014)

Ich gewinne so langsam den Eindruck, dass Pinion und Fat ein gutes Paar sind. Auch die 29+ Varianten, die in letzter Zeit so rumgeistern gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Girl (20. August 2014)

Tune Naben: 
Können nichts besser ausser leichter und teurer, sind bei der Haltbarkeit deutlich weiter hinten als Hope.
Dachte bei einem Fatbike kommt es auf Haltbarkeit und sorgenfreies Fahren an und nicht so der Gewichtsfetisch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. August 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Tune Naben:
> Können nichts besser ausser leichter und teurer, sind bei der Haltbarkeit deutlich weiter hinten als Hope.


SIGNED!!!  Meine Rede....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. August 2014)

Genau, Tune Naben sind nicht besser als Hope. Im Gegenteil, ich denke auch dass die Hope Naben langlebiger und robuster sind. Die Tune-Naben sind dafür schöner und leichter. Das erste ist natürlich persönliches Empfinden, das zweite Fakt. Klar ist ein Fatbike kein Gefährt, bei dem es um jedes Gramm geht. Aber ich möchte wirklich keine 16 oder 17kg Fuhre durch den Wald fahren. Bin lange genug Touren mit einem 17,5kg Freerider gefahren. Das geht, aber inzwischen möchte ich, dass alle meine Bikes unter 15kg wiegen. Und mit der Bluto muss ich eben irgendwie die 600g Mehrgewicht kompensieren. Das gleiche galt für die Variostütze. Und für die breiteren Reifen. Und man hat eben nur eine begrenzte Zahl von Komponenten am Bike. Wenn die alle ausgereizt sind, dann ist man froh, wenn man irgendwo noch 100g "findet", die einen nicht gleich 500 Euro kosten. Und zum Thema Haltbarkeit: Ich fahre die Tune Naben auf drei Bikes und wer mich kennt, der weiss, dass ich diese nicht schone. Bisher bin ich mit den Dingern gut gefahren!


----------



## losbub (20. August 2014)

@ Kokopelli
Welches genaue Ziel verfolgst du (besser "man", auch an die allgemein gerichtet) wirklich mit der Gewichtsersparniss? Nur um eine Zahl zu minimieren, Kraft zu sparen, Zeit zu sparen, schneller zu sein, das würde mich mal interessieren, weil u. U. bewirkst du mit der reinen Fokussierung aufs Gewicht genau das Gegenteil.
Gerade die Achse am Laufrad ist ein eher weniger effektives Bauteil um Vorteile zu bewirken.


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2014)

Koko is halt auch son bekloppter Feinmotoriker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (20. August 2014)

Ich hab`s mal in den Laberthread rüber verschoben


----------



## .Konafahrer. (20. August 2014)

Neulich beim Händler:





Freue mich auf einen ausgedehnten Proberitt im September...


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. August 2014)

Bitte vor Abfahrt nicht vergessen, das Stützrad nach oben zu kurbeln, damit es dir nicht abreißt!
Hübsches Gespann!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. August 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> @ Kokopelli
> Welches genaue Ziel verfolgst du (besser "man", auch an die allgemein gerichtet) wirklich mit der Gewichtsersparniss? Nur um eine Zahl zu minimieren, Kraft zu sparen, Zeit zu sparen, schneller zu sein, das würde mich mal interessieren, weil u. U. bewirkst du mit der reinen Fokussierung aufs Gewicht genau das Gegenteil.
> Gerade die Achse am Laufrad ist ein eher weniger effektives Bauteil um Vorteile zu bewirken.


Ich will weniger schnell müde werden  Wo glaubst Du denn eine "reine Fokussierung aufs Gewicht" zu erkennen?  Nur weil ich Tune-Naben kaufe?
Hey ich habe zwei Bikes mit um die 15kg die ich mit Abstand am meisten fahre. Das 12,6kg Fully hängt fast nur ungenutzt an der Wand. Also ist mir Gewicht nicht soo wichtig. Ich will eben wie gesagt nicht mit Übergewicht unterwegs sein, also unnötiges Gewicht, das mir keinen Mehrwert bringt. Das Gewicht der Federgabel, der Variostütze, der extrabreiten Reifen, der breiten Felgen (im Vergleich zu Marge Lite) nehme ich gerne in Kauf. Aber wenn ich Teile finde, die mir gefallen, die leicht sind, und für meine Zwecke zuverlässig und natürlich halbwegs bezahlbar, dann greife ich gerne zu. Ich wiege natürlich auch keine 100kg, da fällt der Leichtbau nicht so schwer...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. August 2014)

Jungs, das artet gerade wieder aus..  Wenig Bilder für'n Bilderfred!


----------



## Girl (20. August 2014)

Hey Jungs,  nicht streiten

Ich fahre auch am leichten Rad das Zeugs von Tune, dort taugt es für mich auch, aber wenn ich im Jahr mit einem Rad weit über 5000km fahre bei jedem Wetter will ich das das Zeugs hält, davon konnte mich bisher nur Hope überzeugen (Hinterradnabe über 30000km alt und noch kein defekt bisher).
Bei dem leichten Zeugs gabs hier und da leider schon paar Ausfälle, diese Teile wurde bei weitem nicht so intensiv genutzt.


----------



## Optimizer (20. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Koko is halt auch son bekloppter Feinmotoriker.


Bezüglich Federgabel würd ich eher sagen ein Weichei....


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jungs, das artet gerade wieder aus..  Wenig Bilder für'n Bilderfred!


Du hast recht:





Hatten wir das schon ? 

Egal.....


----------



## titzy (20. August 2014)

Ja, hatte wir schon mal, ist aber schon eine Weile her.
Ich musste auch ein ganzes Stückchen suchen, bis ich das Fatty auf dem Bild gefunden hatte. Das hat sich ja ordentlich getarnt mit der Staubschicht und dem Untergrund...


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2014)

gleich noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (20. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du hast recht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie passen die beiden Damen eher zu Rennrädern. Da muss sowas ...


----------



## ONE78 (20. August 2014)

Mach das weg!

hier mal nen minifat


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. August 2014)

@trial_neuling
Mach´s schnell weg, ehe @Der Kokopelli , der alte Weightweenie, das sieht! Der bewirft dich sonst mit Tune-Naben..


----------



## BigJohn (20. August 2014)

Der Schritt zu ganz fett wäre ja nun wirklicht nicht mehr groß gewesen:








Typisch amerikanisch, völlig daneben. Aber irgendwie auch cool.


----------



## hoodride (20. August 2014)

Bilder, Bilder von schönen Frauen und Rädern!


----------



## Fettydriver (20. August 2014)

Mal wieder ein eigenes Bild

Erste kleine Änderungen am Fatboy.
Weiter in weiß/orange, weiße Pedale, weiße Schnellspannsattelklemme, weißer Flaschenhalter.
Ansonsten läuft noch alles serienmäßig Verbaute rund und zufriedenstellend. 





Und im Vordergrund ist unser kleiner Racker "Wolfi", ein Jack Russell - Yorkshire Terrier Mischling. Ein Doppel-Terrier-Rattenfänger der so ziemlich alles aufmischt was sich bewegt.

Gruß von Wolfi


----------



## exto (20. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du hast recht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... 

Da sah die Besatzung am Surly-Stand in Willingen leider irgendwie ganz anders aus...


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Da sah die Besatzung am Surly-Stand in Willingen leider irgendwie ganz anders aus...



So ?


----------



## exto (20. August 2014)

Auf jeden Fall näher dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (21. August 2014)

Im Bikini? Sehr geil!  



Thomas


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. August 2014)

Die Jungs machen´s richtig!
Quelle: http://fat-bike.com/2014/08/the-pittsburgh-fat-bike-scene-is-growing/
Bei Flachetappen (mittleres Bild) braucht man offensichtlich keinen Helm.


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

Extra für den Kinderspielplatz den Fixie-Lenker montiert 

Coole Typen (oder is das immer der Gleiche), gefällt mir 

Muss auch mal mein olles Misfits-Shirt entärmeln, das is eh unter den Achseln schon durchgeätzt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Extra für den Kinderspielplatz den Fixie-Lenker montiert


Seh ich jetzt erst, aber das ist nicht nur ein anderer Lenker, das ist ein anderes Bike (Mukluk).


----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2014)

Witzig. Ist mir eh ein rätzel, dass keine band bike jerseys im programm hat. Hätte gern eines von brutal truth oder für Euch fatties poison idea & crowbar.


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Gibt's auch ein Bild wo er in der Röhre hochfährt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (22. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Seh ich jetzt erst, aber das ist nicht nur ein anderer Lenker, das ist ein anderes Bike (Mukluk).



Tim hat wohl ein neues Bike, das Fatboy sehe ich zum ersten Mal...bisher war er meines Wissens nach ausschließlich auf dem Mukluk unterwegs.


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Neuer Sponsor,
oder hat er das Mukluk inzwischen einfach kaputt gefahren ?


----------



## patrick_ (22. August 2014)

Ventana El Gordo mit Rohloff XL und Gates






Quelle: http://cyclemonkeylab.blogspot.de/2014/07/rohloff-speedhub-xl-ventana-el-gordo.html


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Ich hätte erwartet dass das Canyon diesen Buckel bekommt.

Nun hat sich ein Anderer damit angesteckt 
Glück für Cayon.

Aber nett schaut es schon aus.
Die Farbe ist natürlich der Hammer.

Aber den Vorderreifen hätte der Herr Ventana schon noch ausrichten können,
zur Not im Photoshop.


----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2014)

http://bikeshowcase.org/post/95387924883/budnitz-ftb


----------



## exto (22. August 2014)

Das Budnitz war mir auch schon aufgefallen. Leider verticken die offensichtlich keine Rahmen einzeln.


----------



## dorfmann (22. August 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/AlutechCycles


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/AlutechCycles


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Onkel Jü will an mein Erspartes


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. August 2014)

Lechz, wie geil ist das denn bitteschön?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (22. August 2014)

Mal sehen, was die Eurobike sonst noch an Überraschungen bringt


----------



## exto (22. August 2014)

Bingo!!!


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Wollt grad sagen - des is sicher was für'n Bumble ...


----------



## hoodride (22. August 2014)

Der Trend geht zum Zweitfat.


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Dann gibt's in 8 Tagen aber einiges zu gucken ...


----------



## hoodride (22. August 2014)

Zum Glück kann ich nicht!


----------



## Deleted 308434 (22. August 2014)

Alutech bringt doch das nächste ICB Bike raus, oder?
Bestimmt dachten sie sich, jetzt machen wa mal nen richtiges Bike ohne jeden vorher zu fragen.


----------



## losbub (22. August 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/AlutechCycles


 
   Neiiiin, ...............was is`n das für ein grausames durchgesessenes Gefährt, alles verbogen 
Hat mit einem Fatbike aber so was von garnix, ausser den Reifen.


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Ich musste erst mal gucken dass es wirklich Fatbikereifen sind oder
ob sich der Poster im Thread vertan hat 
Ich dachte zuerst an ein 26er oder 27,5+

Ja mir ist natürlich schon die gebogene Sattelrohrstrebe an meinem
eigenen Fatty zu krumm 
Gerade das Alutech hätte man auch gerade bauen können, zumindest
dass es so aussieht. Aber die sehen ja alle so aus, ich denke die
mögen das so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## szamarmadar (23. August 2014)

ausm Bikemarkt:


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> So ?



So nen Bart brauche ich auch! 



dorfmann schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/AlutechCycles



Pöhhhhh!



hoodride schrieb:


> Zum Glück kann ich nicht!



Und ich hab zum Glück gerade keine Kohle ...


----------



## exto (23. August 2014)

Das BigFoot hat Style...
... und kein einziges gebogenes Rohr!


----------



## criscross (23. August 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Das BigFoot hat Style...
> ... und kein einziges gebogenes Rohr!


im Baumarkt gibt es ja auch keine gebogenen Rohre


----------



## Fettydriver (23. August 2014)

Eine Sache ist selbstredend, nämlich dass alles Geschmackssache ist (hat der Affe gesagt wie er in die Seife gebissen hatte )

Aber man bekommt langsam den Eindruck, die Fatbike-Desigen-Bühne triftet langsam in Richtung "Kitsch und Kunst" ab. Hauptsache es sind an irgendetwas zwei dicke Reifen dran.


----------



## Knusberflogge (23. August 2014)

Ich mag ja nicht mit Garry Fisher´s Hilfe vom Urschleim anfangen. Doch hat nicht jeder Auswuchs von Individualität seine Daseinsberechtigung? Ich persönlich finde, ja! Es geht nie um Geschmack oder sich Abgrenzen wollen, sondern immer um Persönlichkeit. 

Mir geht es da sicherlich genauso wie anderen hier beim Betrachten einiger Bilder. Man wankelt zwischem schamhaften Entzückem und Augenkrebs - ein Gehirnfasching jagt den nächsten und aus Fremden werden "die Anderen". Doch das ist doch auch gut so, es macht es doch aus. 
Im bunten Reigen getanzte Lenkwinkel, LEGO-Rohrgeo, Hilfsmotor, Federung oder mungeklöppelte Ventileinsätze. Bei manchen Beiträgen habe ich den Eindruck, es geht um Philosophie - um eine Art Ideologie die unwiderruflich Pflicht sein muß. Dabei ist es doch Fatbiken... einfach nur Fahrrad fahren und so gnadenlos überbewertet. 




 

Mag manch geschweister Selbstbau Angst bereiten und die schöngeistige Fratze der Aberwitzigkeit sein. Und mag manche Designstudie von großen Herstellern zwischen Kommerz und einer Überdosis Hustensaft wandeln. Ist doch egal! Alles eine Berreicherung, wie ich finde.

_"Mit Geld kann man vieles kaufen, aber Stil muß man haben!"_  ...Ives Sant Laurent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (23. August 2014)

Schön gesagt und in Vielem stimme ich zu. Ich hatte deinen Beitrag noch nicht gelesen und hatte bei dem einen Bild auch gleich "Lego Technik" im Sinn, hat aber was und auch Stil. Fatbiken bzw. FATBIKE hat für mich persönlich was mit Einfachheit zu tun, mit einfachen Mitteln viel/einiges erreichen. Für mich ist es *DIE *Bereicherung im Fahrradbau, der letzten Jahre schlecht hin, vor Allem anderen was die letzten Jahre so an Neuerungen auftauchte. Die Überschrift für das Forum hier heist ja Fat - Tire Bike, also von daher passt`s ja, Fette Reifen hamse Alle. Ich für mich mach halt gedanklich den Unterschied zwischen FATBIKE und Fat - Tired Bike 
Über Geschmack lässt sich wie schon gesagt Streiten, hier wird halt einfach die eigene ehrliche Meinung dazu geäussert, aber nicht ernsthaft gestritten - von daher passt das doch.


----------



## MTsports (23. August 2014)

fertig  Morgen gehts zum testen


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. August 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> fertig  Morgen zum testen


Ist das ein beargrease.? Oder Chinakohle? Schick isses ja. Und sicher leicht, oder?


----------



## MTsports (23. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ist das ein beargrease.? Oder Chinakohle? Schick isses ja. Und sicher leicht, oder?



Hallo Oli,

nein ist der 1. fertige MTsports! (Produzieren lassen wir wie 90% auf dem Markt in Vernost, ja)
Das Bike wiegt ohne Pedale 11,8kg und es wird noch leichter werden


----------



## svennox (24. August 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


>


ohhjaaa interessant, gefällt mir,
bitte noch mehr Fotos von dem Teil,
auch aus verschiedenen perspektiven +details, THX.!


----------



## losbub (24. August 2014)

*Pug Ops* 2015 in "BattleShip Grey", dieses Jahr mit SRAM Ausstattung und "Ölbremsen", das "Grassy Green" hatten wir hier glaube ich schon.
Zusätzlich wird`s kommende saison noch als "Pug SS" als Singleversion angeboten in "Grape Soda" (so ne Art rotes Weintrauben lila)


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. August 2014)

Da kann man nicht meckern, das passt zur Holzvertäfelung.


----------



## Smart_Sam (24. August 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> fertig  Morgen gehts zum testen




Ganz interessant wäre auch ein Preis, damit man weiss wieviel man sparen muss


----------



## jake (25. August 2014)

Würde zu meinem Heet passen  soll wohl 1999,- kosten


----------



## exto (25. August 2014)

Ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen:

Da würde ich mir lieber 1999,-€ an die Kniescheibe nageln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. August 2014)

Augenkrebs!


----------



## MTsports (25. August 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ohhjaaa interessant, gefällt mir,
> bitte noch mehr Fotos von dem Teil,
> auch aus verschiedenen perspektiven +details, THX.!



Habe noch ein Paar wenige Fotos in meiner Galerie hochgeladen. 
Detailbilder gibt es wenn es 100% fertig ist, wir arbeiten unter Hochdruck! Aber es freut mich das es jetzt schon gefällt 



Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Ganz interessant wäre auch ein Preis, damit man weiss wieviel man sparen muss



Das Rahmen Set bestehend aus: Carbon Rahmen & Carbon Gabel & Steuersatz & Steckachsen H+V wird bei 1890€ liegen!
Wir werden den Rahmen in 16", 18" & 20" produzieren, außerdem werden noch weitere Carbon-Parts folgen 


 
Rahmenhöhe 18"


----------



## exto (25. August 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> fertig  Morgen gehts zum testen



Sacht mal Leute: Isses denn nicht möglich, was schickes aus Plaste in einer nabenschaltungstauglichen Variante an den Start zu bringen? Wenigstens gibt's hier n BSA Tretlagergehäuse, damit man zur Not einen Exzentriker einbauen kann, auch wenn der nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist. 
Dafür dann aber 190er Hinterbau?!


----------



## BigJohn (26. August 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Habe noch ein Paar wenige Fotos in meiner Galerie hochgeladen.
> Detailbilder gibt es wenn es 100% fertig ist, wir arbeiten unter Hochdruck! Aber es freut mich das es jetzt schon gefällt
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Schelm, wer denkt, dass es sich hier um gelabelte China-Plaste handelt. LaMere Cycles lässt grüßen.


----------



## scylla (26. August 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> (Produzieren lassen wir wie 90% auf dem Markt in Vernost, ja)



macht er ja auch keinen Hehl draus 
Ich glaub kaum, dass man einen in D produzierten Carbonrahmen bezahlen könnte, ohne vorher im Lotto gewonnen zu haben...


----------



## MTsports (26. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> macht er ja auch keinen Hehl draus
> Ich glaub kaum, dass man einen in D produzierten Carbonrahmen bezahlen könnte, ohne vorher im Lotto gewonnen zu haben...



Genau richtig 
Anfragen an Hersteller aus D haben ergeben das der Rahmen einen VK von 3800€ - 4500€ gehabt hätte!

Und
Unser Ziel war es Produkte zu haben, welche bezahlbar, leicht und vor allem LIEFERBAR sein werden


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. August 2014)

ich glaub der punkt war dass der einduck vermittelt wurde, dass es eine autragsproduktion ist, an der noch feintuning betrieben wird und kein bereits fertiger rahmen von stange der auf wunsch gelabelt wird


----------



## scylla (26. August 2014)

aus Kostengründen ist auch "Auftragsproduktion" mit eingener Geometrie extrem unwahrscheinlich bei einem Monocoque Carbon Rahmen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. August 2014)

Für 1999 Euro bekomme ich einen 9:zero:7 Whiteout Rahmen, der wurde so wie ich es sehe genau nach Vorgaben mit eigener Geometrie gefertigt. Finde ich jetzt auch nicht so viel teurer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. August 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Detailbilder gibt es wenn es 100% fertig ist, wir arbeiten unter Hochdruck! Aber es freut mich das es jetzt schon gefällt
> Das Rahmen Set bestehend aus: Carbon Rahmen & Carbon Gabel & Steuersatz & Steckachsen H+V wird bei 1890€ liegen!
> Wir werden den Rahmen in 16", 18" & 20" produzieren, außerdem werden noch weitere Carbon-Parts folgen
> Rahmenhöhe 18"


 
Ich finde den Rahmen eigentlich ganz schön (bis auf die Decals und den Preis ), gibt es denn schon mehr Details bezüglich
- Hinterachsbreite
- Reifenfreiheit hinten
- Geometrietabelle
?


----------



## criscross (26. August 2014)

ist das dieser ?

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/12/19...ore-affordable-carbon-fatbike-frame-and-fork/


----------



## BigJohn (26. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen eigentlich ganz schön (bis auf die Decals und den Preis ), gibt es denn schon mehr Details bezüglich
> - Hinterachsbreite
> - Reifenfreiheit hinten
> - Geometrietabelle
> ?


197mm Hinterbau (x10/x12), 120mm(!) BSA Tretlager, angeblich Platz für Alles






Quelle: http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/2014-hot-high-quality-T700-carbon_1760291264.html

Preis bei Aliexpress: 506€ + Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer


----------



## MTsports (26. August 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> ist das dieser ?
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/12/19...ore-affordable-carbon-fatbike-frame-and-fork/




Nein!



BigJohn schrieb:


> 197mm Hinterbau (x10/x12), 120mm(!) BSA Tretlager, angeblich Platz für Alles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und Du John'i liegst auch falsch ;-)

Auf diesen Seiten waren wir aber vor einem Jahr auch zu Gange ;-))


Aber bei manchen Angaben liegt John'i garnicht so falsch

Hinterachsbreite : 197x12mm
Tretlager: 120mm BSA
Dekorsatz: ja, aus folgenden Gründen! 
- Gewicht!(Lack ca. 300-400gr) 
- Man kann individuell die Farben anpassen (je nach dem wie man eben sein bike farblich aufbauen möchte)
- Preis (eine perfekte Rahmenlackierung liegt bei ca. 250€-350€
- Vorteil auch wenn man das Bike in ein paar Jahren in anderen Färben aufbauen möchte oder das Dekor mal beschädigt wurde, lässt es sich einfach austauschen


Verstehe garnicht warum man(n) immer wissen muss wo andere produzieren, wo genau kommt denn ein Speci, Scott, Cube und Co. her? Wichtiger ist doch das diese Produkte funktionieren und vor allem LIEFERBAR sind!


----------



## BigJohn (26. August 2014)

Es geht nicht darum wo produziert wird. Allen ist klar, dass 99% aus Taiwan und China kommen, aber sind zumindest eigene Entwicklungen. Viel mehr geht es darum (wie @Der Kokopelli schon klargestellt hat) , dass der Rahmen (zumindest fast) identisch zum Standard-China-Rahmen ist. Mit "wir produzieren" hat es nun mal nicht viel zu tun, wenn man ein Batch mit seinem Namen drauf kauft und die Margen für Endkontrolle, Garantie und Afterservice draufschlägt.


----------



## trial_neuling (26. August 2014)

Hammer Bilder heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (26. August 2014)

Zu wenig Bilder? Das "Pilger" hatten wir noch nicht


----------



## a.nienie (26. August 2014)

Velotraum haben einen spacer fetish.


----------



## cubation (26. August 2014)

Pünktlich fertig geworden zur Eurobike. Das Fatbike von Konstructive aus Berlin:






www.konstructive.de

Details gibts später oder ab morgen vor Ort auf der Eurobike. Bei revolutions sports Halle B1, Stand 102.


Thomas


----------



## corra (26. August 2014)

jake schrieb:


> Würde zu meinem Heet passen  soll wohl 1999,- kosten





go home haibike you'r drunk


----------



## BigJohn (26. August 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Pünktlich fertig geworden zur Eurobike. Das Fatbike von Konstructive aus Berlin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt also doch ein Carbon-Fatty 

Velotrau, hatten wir schon zur letzten Eurobike


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. August 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Ohne jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen:
> 
> Da würde ich mir lieber 1999,-€ an die Kniescheibe nageln!



Pics?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. August 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Pünktlich fertig geworden zur Eurobike. Das Fatbike von Konstructive aus Berlin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut!
Hoffe nur, dass das doppelte OR mit den dünnen Carbonstreben stabil genug ist!?!

Mal gespannt, ob und wie der O*O-Preis sein wird?


----------



## Ragnarim (26. August 2014)

paar alte Bilder, von heute...


----------



## titzy (26. August 2014)

lese ich da gerade 26"x4,8" auf dem letzten Reifenbild? Schaut mit vom erahnten Schriftzug auch nach Schalbe Jumbo Jim aus, na ich bin mal weiterhin gespannt ...


----------



## Berliner89 (26. August 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> lese ich da gerade 26"x4,8" auf dem letzten Reifenbild? Schaut mit vom erahnten Schriftzug auch nach Schalbe Jumbo Jim aus, na ich bin mal weiterhin gespannt ...



http://www.schwalbe.com/de/offroad-reader/jumbo-jim.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubation (26. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut!
> Hoffe nur, dass das doppelte OR mit den dünnen Carbonstreben stabil genug ist!?!
> 
> Mal gespannt, ob und wie der O*O-Preis sein wird?



Viel zu sagen kann ich leider auch nicht, wurde ziemlich geheim gehalten das Projekt. Abwarten was die Eurobike für weitere Info´s bringt. Ich lass die Jungs mal in Ruhe arbeiten und werd im zweifelsfall nach der Eurobike weitere Informationen bringen. 

Der Rahmen ist erst einmal noch ein Prototyp und etwa 1900g. Also denke ich taugt das auch mit dem geteilten Oberrohr. 


Thomas


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (26. August 2014)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> paar alte Bilder, von heute...
> Anhang anzeigen 317097


autsch!!!... jetzt hätte es mich auch fast kalt erwischt  Wolltest Du mir mit dem Bild Hoffnung auf ein TripleTriangleFatty machen?... oder warum ist das Bild mit hier rein gerutscht?


----------



## clemestino (26. August 2014)

Schnappschuss aus Norwegen!


----------



## gooseman34 (27. August 2014)

Scott Big ED


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2014)

clemestino schrieb:


> Schnappschuss aus Norwegen!Anhang anzeigen 317124


Ist das wieder ein umgelabeltes Whiteout? Bei den Carbonrahmen muss man echt erst mal den Überblick behalten. Letztens hab ich bei Alibaba einen ganz neuen endeckt, der leider leichte Ähnlichkeit zum Haibike hat.


----------



## gooseman34 (27. August 2014)

*KTM Fatrat *heißt das Fatbike mit Alu-Rahmen und RockShox-Bluto-Federgabel. Es besitzt Steckachsen, 26 Zoll-Räder und hält sich optisch dezent zurück – soweit das bei diesem Ungetüm überhaupt geht. 2 x 10 Schaltung. Ca. 2000 Euro teuer, 19 Kilo schwer.


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. August 2014)

Das hatten wir schon mal und ich finde die 19 kg immer noch indiskutabel.


----------



## svennox (27. August 2014)

..finde ich nicht schlimm, wenn etwas doppelt gepostet wird, solange es sich nicht auf der gleichen ThreadSeite befindet,
außerdem kann man ja nicht verlangen den ganzen Thread durch zu gehen, um zu schauen, ob es eventuell schon mal da war !!! 

19 kg für ein Bike sind trotzdem auch mir zu viel !

Ich denke mal das war noch nicht ?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. August 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ..finde ich nicht schlimm, wenn etwas doppelt gepostet wird, solange es sich nicht auf der gleichen ThreadSeite befindet,



Irritierend ist eher, dass gooseman34 hier so hereinspaziert wie ein Verkäufer und einen Werbetext vorträgt.
Dass die gezeigten Bikes hier schon vor Wochen zu sehen waren und sich durch die Suche leicht finden ließen, ist da fast egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (27. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schon mal und ich finde die 19 kg immer noch indiskutabel.


19 kilo ist definitiv zuviel, da ist ja sogar mein pinion/bluto/4,7er reifen bike 2 kilo leichter und am ktm ist noch nicht mal ne teleskopsattelstütze!?!?


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2014)

Das Wiseman ist trotz der Exotenlösung mit dem normalen Tretlager ganz schön. Aber der Lenker dürfte dann schon noch richtig montiert werden


----------



## oli_muenchen (27. August 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes:

http://www.designboom.com/technolog...hilippe-starck-moustache-eurobike-27-08-2014/
















Für den Yuppie für die Wege zur Sprizz-Bar....


----------



## Fettydriver (27. August 2014)

Die dicken Fahrräder werden immer lustiger, gibt es auch den Button "gefällt mir nicht"?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Wiseman ist trotz der Exotenlösung mit dem normalen Tretlager ganz schön. Aber der Lenker dürfte dann schon noch richtig montiert werden


Warum, was ist mit dem Bügel?


----------



## Knusberflogge (27. August 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes:
> ....



Wir konnten mal bei einer Präsentation Philippe Starck "erleben"  . Naja, ist schon sehr speziell als Mensch und das spiegelt sich auch in seinen Objekten wieder. Oft reduziert im Design und meisten garnicht mein Geschmack. Doch beim o.g.Fatbike find ich außer der starren Lefty vorallem die Form des Steuerrohres sehenswert. Der konische Übergang, der bei der Gabel nicht aufhört ist wie ich finde recht "cool" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (27. August 2014)

Ich finde das Ding nicht schlecht.

Das, und die Aprilia 600 damals, gehören für mich noch zu
den brauchbarsten Sache die er je gemacht hat


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Warum, was ist mit dem Bügel?


die Kröpfung zeigt nach oben wie bei nem Stier. Das ist in etwa so verbreitet, wie nach vorne gekippte Riser.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> die Kröpfung zeigt nach oben wie bei nem Stier. Das ist in etwa so verbreitet, wie nach vorne gekippte Riser.



Ich wusste es!  

Bei manchen meiner Räder wirkt das ebenso, je nach Blickwinkel. Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen. 
Denke das kommt aber so hin!


----------



## exto (27. August 2014)

Gleich das Bärenfell dabei, auf dem man die soeben in der Bar klar gemachte Yuppie-Schnitte vor dem Elektro-Kamin flachlegen kann.

Praktisch!


----------



## zoomer (27. August 2014)

Aber warum soll man sich an den Hörnchen die Handgelenke verbiegen ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. August 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Gleich das Bärenfell dabei, auf dem man die soeben in der Bar klar gemachte Yuppie-Schnitte vor dem Elektro-Kamin flachlegen kann.
> 
> Praktisch!


----------



## svennox (28. August 2014)

GUTEN MORGEN LEUTE !


----------



## BigJohn (29. August 2014)




----------



## zoomer (29. August 2014)

Jetzt geht's aber los.

bald bin ich der letzte der mit einem Fat Hardtail unterwegs ist.


----------



## criscross (29. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (30. August 2014)




----------



## Fettydriver (30. August 2014)

Dieses Surly gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Das wäre die finale Krönung, mein letztes Bike in meinem Leben und alles andere verkaufen. 
*Das Surly Ice Cream Truck 5“ *, ….ein Hammer Bike.


----------



## dorfmann (30. August 2014)

ja, ich bin auch verliebt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's aber los.
> 
> bald bin ich der letzte der mit einem Fat Hardtail unterwegs ist.


Ich bleibe bei dir!


----------



## CaseOnline (30. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's aber los.
> 
> bald bin ich der letzte der mit einem Fat Hardtail unterwegs ist.



Der Haben-Wollen-Reflex ist ja bekanntlich ein sehr spontaner Geselle. Deshalb mal ein Filmzitat: "Sag niemals nie!" Aber bislang hat mich noch keine Neuvorstellung so vom Hocker gehauen, dass mein Fatboy sich ernsthaft Gedanken über seine Zukunft machen müsste. Ohne Bluto. 

Das Ice Cream Truck ist aber sehr hübsch! Wobei - auch damit bleibt man ja im Club der Ungefederten.


----------



## jake (30. August 2014)

Also so nen Eislaster würde ich auch nehmen


----------



## bivinco (30. August 2014)




----------



## Spoich (30. August 2014)

Ist das etwa Titan?
Wie heist der Hersteller?


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. August 2014)

Sieht aus wie ein Pilot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarim (30. August 2014)

noch ein paar Bilder von Heute (Samstag)


----------



## Ragnarim (30. August 2014)

sorry wenn eines doppelt ist.


----------



## Dany1Andy (30. August 2014)

Noch ein paar von mir


----------



## Dany1Andy (30. August 2014)

Noch eins


----------



## Dany1Andy (30. August 2014)

Noch


----------



## Dany1Andy (30. August 2014)

Noch eins ;-) das fully von bulls gefällt mir sehr gut, ist aber noch nicht fertig. Der Prototyp wird noch überarbeitet so das auch die 4.8 Schwalbe drauf passen ab Februar ist es dann lieferbar ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (30. August 2014)

Danke für die tollen Bilder und der "Liveberichterstattung" von der EB, an Alle.
Wahnsinn wie sich die "Geschichte" binnen eines Jahres entwickelt hat.

Für mich persönlich ist weniger oft mehr, mir Gefallen daher die eher "Einfach", klassisch gehaltenen Rahmen, vor allem mit den eher dünnen Rohren immer noch am besten, da kommen auch die Fetten Reifen am besten zur Geltung, die heben sich von der Masse einfach ab, und der Blick fällt aufs Wesentliche.  Ich freue mich das auch  diese Richtung beibehalten wird und Neues geboten wird. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung - egal - dabei ist sicherlich für jeden Geschmack etwas.
Und Fat Tire Bikes rules  auf alle Fälle


----------



## zoomer (30. August 2014)

Ja, war definitiv die fatteste Eurobike die ich je erlebt habe.


----------



## Spoich (31. August 2014)

Das beste war für mich, dass Pinion ab September ein Getriebe passend für Fatbikes hat.


----------



## Dany1Andy (31. August 2014)

Hat einer von euch von dem voll Carbon fatbike das bei den Testbikes Bilder gemacht mein Handy akku war leider leer.
Es war ein E Fatbike in schwaz mit Sichtcarbon Felgen.


----------



## trial_neuling (31. August 2014)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> noch ein paar Bilder von Heute (Samstag)
> Anhang anzeigen 318110


Was genau ist das für ein Reifen in der Mitte? Also von welchem Hersteller? Danke!


----------



## bivinco (31. August 2014)

bivinco schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 317926


ist ein HILITE Titan


----------



## corra (31. August 2014)

das schönste fatbike auf der messe war meinermeinung nach das Alutech fannes fat 

und ich werde mich sicher drumm kümmern das ich die saso gabel bekomm denke es werden 8 stück die ich nackt bestellen werde besteht intresse ??


----------



## Ragnarim (31. August 2014)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Was genau ist das für ein Reifen in der Mitte? Also von welchem Hersteller? Danke!



oh äh... hab nur das eine Bild und kann mir nichts merken leider.. glaub Maxxis (ohne Gewähr)


----------



## dopero (31. August 2014)

corra schrieb:


> das schönste fatbike auf der messe war meinermeinung nach das Alutech fannes fat


Ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden ob mir das Alutech oder das MAXX Fully besser gefällt. Beim MAXX gehen aber angeblich auch 4,8er . Und das dürfte man dann ja auch in Alu Raw bestellen können.


----------



## xerto (31. August 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei dir!



ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (31. August 2014)

da das alutech noch nicht fertig ist mit der entwicklung denke ich das die es auch noch etwas breiter bauen werden leider hatte der chef keine zeit wegen fototermin


----------



## xerto (31. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's aber los.
> 
> bald bin ich der letzte der mit einem Fat Hardtail unterwegs ist.


ich bleib bei dir, dann sind wir schon drei..


----------



## corra (31. August 2014)

4 ich hab grad ein argon fat bestellt also bin ich mindestens 2015 noch mit hardtail dabei


----------



## Smart_Sam (31. August 2014)

Nur die Harten kommen in Garten - 5


----------



## dorfmann (31. August 2014)

Mir kommt definitiv keine Federung ans Fatbike - 6







Der Sparstrumpf ist schon aufgehangen !
Wie ich das meiner Frau beibringe, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.
Und was, wenn es zur Entscheidung Frau oder Eislaster kommt, das wird dann schwierig...


----------



## losbub (31. August 2014)

Ich bleibe mit Sicherheit auch noch lange _"mit Ohne Federgabel" *- 7*_

Da kommt vorher eher noch eine Rohloff und ein zweiter kompletter Laufradsatz "Strassenreifen", ja gerne in Verbindung mit dem Blauen im Post vorher. 

Und wenn`s dann mal  ein zweites Dickes werden/geben sollte evtl. mal eine Federgabel wenn ich bis dahin eine vermissen sollte.


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> Da kommt vorher eher noch eine Rohloff und ein zweiter kompletter Laufradsatz "Strassenreifen", ja gerne in Verbindung mit dem Blauen im Post vorher.


Auf eine Rohloff XXL in 190mm müsstest du dann aber nochmal 10 Jahre warten


----------



## zoomer (31. August 2014)

Die wird eher nicht kommen.
Frag @Kokopelli 

Wegen dem einen Ritzel hinten reichen die 170 mm für alle Reifendicken.
Schade trotzdem, sollte sich die 190er Achsbreite mal durchsetzen und
man keine anderen Rahmen mehr bekommen.
Man kann nämlich auch mit 190er Achse Reifenbreiten von unter
1.4" fahren


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. August 2014)

Schön zu hören , das es doch noch viele gibt , die lieber ein ungefedertes Fatty wollen 

Dann kann ich mein Fatboy Expert doch noch verkaufen 





Nachdem ich das Salsa Bucksaw schon bestellt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (31. August 2014)

@ Allgaeufex

Nöö.....ungefedert selbstverständlich erst recht und auch sonst sowieso aus Stahl


----------



## Smart_Sam (31. August 2014)

@Allgäufex - komplett gefedert ist das natürlich was anderes - also entweder "ganz oder gar nicht" 
Aber so wie ich durch die Gegend "gurke" brauchts kaum ne Federung. Wobei neulich auf so nem "Flow Trail" (der zum Glück echt Anfängerfreundlich war) ich mir ne Federung gut vorstellen hätte können über die Wurzeln drüber. 
Aber da solche Fahrten die Ausnahme sind bleibts starr.

@dorfmann. Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt wie ich meiner Frau ein 2.Fatty erklären könnte - ganz einfach. Wenn ich mir ein E-Bike gekauft hätte ((was mit meinen kaputten Knochen sehr gut begründbar gewesen wäre - was aber nicht in die Tüte kommt, weil ICH den Berg hoch strampeln will und nicht das Fahrrad mich hoch "tragen" soll (Abneigung gegen E-Bikes - aber das ist anderes Thema)) dann wäre das wesentlich teurer geworden - also das E-bike und deswegen muss da noch Bike-Budget über sein . Sie bekommt dann auch paar neue Schuhe, von mir aus auch extra fette Latschen .


----------



## Dany1Andy (31. August 2014)

Bei mir ist die Entscheidung nun auch getroffe.
Da es das Bulls fully fatbike laut dem Produktmananger nur bis L geben wird. Ist es definitiv für mich zu klein.
Daher kommt nur noch ein Bike in frage:
Scott Big Ed wird bestellt. 
Hoffe ich kann am Preis noch bisschen was machen ;-)

Gruß
Dany


----------



## dorfmann (31. August 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> @dorfmann. Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt wie ich meiner Frau ein 2.Fatty erklären könnte - ganz einfach. Wenn ich mir ein E-Bike gekauft hätte ((was mit meinen kaputten Knochen sehr gut begründbar gewesen wäre - was aber nicht in die Tüte kommt, weil ICH den Berg hoch strampeln will und nicht das Fahrrad mich hoch "tragen" soll (Abneigung gegen E-Bikes - aber das ist anderes Thema)) dann wäre das wesentlich teurer geworden - also das E-bike und deswegen muss da noch Bike-Budget über sein . Sie bekommt dann auch paar neue Schuhe, von mir aus auch extra fette Latschen .



Also für mich klingt das absolut logisch !
Aber ich bezweifle, daß SIE das auch so sieht...
Ich setze Sie bei den nächsten Touren einfach öfter mal auf das Fatty, 
solange bis sie es nicht mehr hergeben will.
Dann brauch ich ja gezwungenermaßen ein neues 

Wegen Bilderthread und so...


----------



## Fettydriver (31. August 2014)

Gibt es schon eine Preis?


----------



## zoomer (31. August 2014)

Der Ice Cream Truck ist auch so ein Ding das man sich ein mal im Leben leistet
und das dann samt Erlebnissen von Generation zu Generation weiter gibt.

Der ist jetzt schon Zeitlos.
Zwar von den Standards auf der Höhe der Zeit aber das interessiert bei dem Ding
so was von überhaupt nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (31. August 2014)

Ja ... das schönste Surly-Bike überhaupt!


----------



## exto (31. August 2014)

Macht mich auch langsam nervös


----------



## zoomer (31. August 2014)

Das sah um 17:45 selbst mit verdrehtem Lenker im transportbereitem Fahrradhaufen noch gut aus


----------



## losbub (31. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Gibt es schon eine Preis?


 
Unsere Nachbarn bieten es für 2799,- Euro als Komplettbike an, Rahmen für 899,- Euro


----------



## svennox (1. September 2014)

..echt interessant, wie ich finde !


----------



## loui-w (1. September 2014)

Hatten wir das hier schon?







http://www.stevensbikes.de/2015/index.php?bik_id=300&cou=DE&lang=de_DE


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2014)

Ist das ein cooker maxi ti?


----------



## Ragnarim (1. September 2014)

ja


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. September 2014)

Hab mal hier meine Eurobike Bilder zu den verschiedenen Themen reingestellt:
Reifen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-2014-fat.718955/page-2#post-12278114
Felgen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-2014-fat.718955/page-3#post-12278157
Naben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-2014-fat.718955/page-3#post-12278171
Kinderfatbikes: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-2014-fat.718955/page-3#post-12278157


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hab mal hier meine Eurobike Bilder zu den verschiedenen Themen reingestellt:
> Reifen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-2014-fat.718955/page-2#post-12278114
> Felgen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-2014-fat.718955/page-3#post-12278157
> Naben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-2014-fat.718955/page-3#post-12278171
> Kinderfatbikes: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/eurobike-2014-fat.718955/page-3#post-12278157



  Wie eine Mutter ohne Brust!    Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoich (1. September 2014)

War das schon hier?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. September 2014)

Die 90er haben angerufen. Sie wollen ihren Vorbau zurück!!


----------



## meenzerbub85 (1. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Die 90er haben angerufen. Sie wollen ihren Vorbau zurück!!


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2014)

Spoich schrieb:


> War das schon hier?


Ungefähr zu der Zeit, als dieses Forum noch ein Thread im Trekking-Bereich war. Schon lustig, wie das alles mal seinen Anfang genommen hat


----------



## Bumble (1. September 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ungefähr zu der Zeit, als dieses Forum noch ein Thread im Trekking-Bereich war. Schon lustig, wie das alles mal seinen Anfang genommen hat


Stimmt, kann mich noch an die lustigen Diskussionen bezüglich Lenkerformen erinnern. 

Damals hatte ich das Gefühl ich bin der einzige Bekloppte der mit der Kiste auf Trails unterwegs ist, schön dass sich das bissl geändert hat.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. September 2014)

Moin, schaut doch mal bitte bei der Wahl des Fotos des Tages rein, ich sag jetzt mal nicht für welches meiner beiden ihr voten sollt . Ich finde das erste schöner...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1696656

By the way, da ist einer drauf der eigentlich gar nicht Rad fährt...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## losbub (2. September 2014)

Hat da jemand O- Beine oder liegst`s am QFaktor


----------



## svennox (2. September 2014)

titan




http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/beach-sand-riding-picture-thread-508376-10.html


----------



## zoomer (2. September 2014)

Oh, Trans Baikal

Für die Freunde des gekühlten, mürben Sitzfleisches ....


Ich hätte gedacht das wäre ein keramikbeschichteter Stahl Rahmen
à la 2Souls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (2. September 2014)

das mit dem Vorbau sieht ja mal so richtig kagge aus ......


----------



## zoomer (2. September 2014)

Ja, sieht so nach Ehrgeiz aus


----------



## BigJohn (2. September 2014)

An einem Maßrahmen hätte man das auch feiner lösen können. Die Kurbel passt auch nicht ins Bild. Die Stütze hat ne andere Farbe wie das Cockpit. Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge haben nochmal unterschiedliche Farben, usw usw...
Aber die eigenartigen Aufbauten von sündhaft teuren Rahmen treiben ja gerne mal ihre Blüten. Im englischsprachigen Raum scheint man dafür ein besonderes Talent zu haben.


----------



## svennox (3. September 2014)

...ändern kann/muss man immer etwas,
vor allem schon wegen der eigenen Vorlieben,
........allerdings ist der extrem negative Vorbau ..
und auch der zu hohe Spacerturm, für mich auch störend !


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Moin, schaut doch mal bitte bei der Wahl des Fotos des Tages rein, ich sag jetzt mal nicht für welches meiner beiden ihr voten sollt . Ich finde das erste schöner...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1696656
> 
> ...


Danke an alle, die abgestimmt haben! Hat funktioniert... naja die Konkurrent war auch nicht groß...


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Danke an alle, die abgestimmt haben! Hat funktioniert... naja die Konkurrent war auch nicht groß...


Glückwünsch  Du solltest dir aber mal vernünftige Fahrer suchen für deine Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. September 2014)

Ich dachte mir, wenn ich mit dem Fahrer (und der Händyknipse) ein Foto des Tages hinkriege, dann klappt´s mit jedem


----------



## svennox (3. September 2014)

geiles fatty, wie ich finde !


----------



## svennox (3. September 2014)

plus Farbe


----------



## losbub (3. September 2014)

ich nehme die *Rote*, da kommt dann Strassenbereifung ( hinten Larry, vorne Floyd) drauf, die passt hervorragend zum "Canvas Green" (oliv), sieht dann aus wie Rotwandbereifung von Oldtimern und macht sich sicherlich auch vor der Eisdiele gut


----------



## BigJohn (3. September 2014)

Ist das auch ein neues Foto? Sowas gabs ja schon mal und ist lange ausverkauft.


----------



## svennox (3. September 2014)

WHAT..WIE ...ausverkauft ?!? ..echt ??? 

..aber kann schon sein, zumindest werde ich nicht mehr fündig !


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. September 2014)

die grüne zumindest war ne special edition von 2011, zumindest einzeln gab es die nur in homöopatischen Stückzahlen, und eben serienmäßig auf dem weißen mukluk komplettbike. der hier redet sogar von nur 66 Stück aber das glaube ich nicht: http://fat-bike.com/2011/11/custom-rolling-darryls/


----------



## exto (3. September 2014)

Na ja, mal ernsthaft: Jemanden zu finden, der eine Felge sachgerecht mit Pulver beschichtet, is ja jetzt auch keine Zauberei...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. September 2014)

Ja genau, das ist mein Plan gewesen, falls es mal meine grüne Felge zerhaut und ich Ersatz brauche. Inzwischen würde ich aber vorher mal bei Alexrims anfragen und mir (wenn der Preis passt) eine solche Felge an der Quelle anfertigen lassen, gleich in der richtigen Farbe. Rolling Darryl + Pulvern = teuer


----------



## projekt (3. September 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Na ja, mal ernsthaft: Jemanden zu finden, der eine Felge sachgerecht mit Pulver beschichtet, is ja jetzt auch keine Zauberei...



... genau, mein Favorit http://www.bikecolours.de/

- projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (3. September 2014)

Ja ja ......technisch ist ja einiges machbar, aber halt mit Kosten verbunden


exto schrieb:


> Na ja, mal ernsthaft: Jemanden zu finden, der eine Felge sachgerecht mit Pulver beschichtet, is ja jetzt auch keine Zauberei...


 
Ja ja.......technisch ist ja einiges machbar, aber halt immer mit Kosten verbunden. Von der Sinnhaftigkeit will ich gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## Knusberflogge (4. September 2014)

*TRY AGAIN ...*


----------



## aggressor2 (4. September 2014)

eine recht ungünstige fabrkombination und ein eigenwilliger sattel...aber schöne fliegenpilze!


----------



## shibby68 (5. September 2014)

Cooles Bild. By the way... gucken euch die Wanderer auch immer so verwundert an wenn ihr solche Bilder "vorbereitet"?


----------



## dorfmann (5. September 2014)

Fatbike aus der Schweiz, das FAT 5 von Transalpes:






http://www.transalpes.com/modelle/fatbike


----------



## trial_neuling (5. September 2014)

Schöne Proportionen.


----------



## madone (5. September 2014)

Stimmt ... Gabel dürfte voluminöser sein, für meinen Geschmack gern auch aus Carbon ... Der Rahmen würde es vertragen!


----------



## dopero (5. September 2014)

Mir soll bitte keiner erzählen das diese leichte Kurve im Rohr entscheidend viel Platz für die Krone einer Federgabel bringt. Wenn man das Unterrohr gerade gelassen hätte wäre es für mich noch wesentlich schöner.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. September 2014)

Was zur Hölle ist das? Sieht nicht nach dem üblichen Lefty-Umbau aus, sondern nach einer Ab-Werk-Lösung:



Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/RideCannon...1410025582./10152408533061843/?type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (6. September 2014)

Abgesehen von der Lefty mag ich diese Miniaturfotos im Modelleisenbahnlook sehr. Wirkt immer echt bizzar & unecht mit den verschiedenen Schärfen  .

EDIT: Die dort zu lesenden Kommentare reichen mir persönlich völlig aus, um am lefty´schem Gedankengut festzuhalten. Zitat ( u.a. ) : 

_"am proper horny - a fat with a lefty -take my wife and give me the bike"  _


----------



## cherokee190 (8. September 2014)

Moin, moin,

heute abgeholt, mein Moonlander 





Nach einer kurzen Probefahrt am Freitag letzter Woche, habe ich es heute abgeholt. Freue mich schon auf
die erste Tour am Wochenende.


----------



## dukestah (8. September 2014)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> heute abgeholt, mein Moonlander
> 
> ...


gratuliere, na dann viel spaß damit!


----------



## Smart_Sam (8. September 2014)

Klassisch zeitloses Bike. Finde diese "einfachen" Rahmen schlicht und einfach schön. 
Viel Spass damit
Ist Surly eigentlich der "Erfinder" des Fatbikes ?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. September 2014)

das Pugsley von Surly war meines Wissens nach das Erste seiner Art. Davor gabs Bastellösungen, wo mehrere Felgen aneinander geschweisst wurden mit 2-3 normalen Reifen nebeneinander. Die Rahmen waren schon bei diesen Bastelbikes überbreit ausgelegt.


----------



## trial_neuling (8. September 2014)

Quelle: Fatbikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. September 2014)

cool, Fully Nr. 5, nach Salsa, Bulls, Maxx und Alutech...
Und dann auch noch Platz für 4,8er auf 100mm Felge!
Bitte auch im Fat Fully Thread posten


----------



## BigJohn (9. September 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Ist Surly eigentlich der "Erfinder" des Fatbikes ?


Sie sind zumindest die Erfinder der großmarktfähigen Fatbikes. Sie habens quasi so weiterentwickelt, dass es salonfähog wurde.

PS: Bitte im Fotoalbum hochladen, dann können wir in der Arbeit auch mitgucken


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. September 2014)

Wikipedia sagt (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatbike):

*Geschichte*
Die Herkunft der Fatbikes lässt sich auf den Norden der USA zurückführen, wo schon in den späten 1980er Jahren Fahrräder mit extrem breiten Reifen gebaut wurden. Dazu wurden, mangels entsprechendem Material, anfänglich zwei Felgen miteinander verschweißt und mit teilweise selbst angefertigten Reifen bezogen. Eine ähnliche Konstruktion brachte in den 90er Jahren der deutsche Fahrradbauer Fritz Fleck mit seinem _Flema Expedition_ auf den Markt. Dieses Spezialfahrrad rollte auf Zwillingsreifen. Bereits kurz darauf wurden sowohl erste Felgen mit 80 mm Breite und passende 3,5 Zoll Reifen hergestellt als auch Rahmen und Gabeln mit entsprechenden Einbaumaßen gebaut.

Damals wie heute werden Fatbikes in Gegenden mit extremen Bedingungen (vor allem Sand, Schnee und Schlamm) eingesetzt, wo dank der extrem breiten Reifen für normale Mountainbikes unzugängliche Regionen befahren werden können. Entsprechend häufig findet man Fatbikes im Expeditionseinsatz.

*Markteinführung USA*
Im Jahr 2005 kam mit dem Surly Pugsley das erste kommerziell hergestellte Fatbike auf den Markt und gab den Startschuss für eine Erfolgswelle in den USA. Heute gibt es mehrere eigene Fatbike-Rennserien, spezielle Events und sogar eine Messe speziell für Fatbikes.

*Markteinführung Deutschland*
In Deutschland begann die Markteinführung um 2012 mit Fatbikes der Firmen Surly (Modell _Pugsley_) und Salsa (Modell _Beargrease_). 2014 kamen weitere Hersteller, z. B. Specialized (Modell _FatBoy_) oder der deutsche Hersteller Nicolai (Modell _Argon Fat_) dazu. Auf der Eurobike 2013 waren Fatbikes bereits weit verbreitet[1].


----------



## Fabeymer (9. September 2014)

Mein Wissensstand unterscheidet sich etwas vom Wiki-Artikel: Das Pugsley gab es als Rahmenkit schon 2005 über Cosmic und war der erste Serienrahmen, das Mukluk das erste Serienkomplettbike.


----------



## Bumble (9. September 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mein Wissensstand unterscheidet sich etwas vom Wiki-Artikel: Das Pugsley gab es als Rahmenkit schon 2005 über Cosmic und war der erste Serienrahmen, das Mukluk das erste Serienkomplettbike.


Stimmt def. dass es das Pugsley schon früher in Deutschland zu kaufen gab.
Als ich meins ende 2008 in Amiland geordert habe, gabs Rahmen/Gabel auch schon in Deutschland zu kaufen, allerdings mit Wartezeit.


----------



## exto (9. September 2014)

Wartezeit gehört ja bei Cosmic offensichtlich zum Geschäftsmodell. 
Ich warte seit Wochen z.B. auf ne Auskunft zum Thema Firestarter-Gabel. Von der Gabel selbst mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## larres (10. September 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Wartezeit gehört ja bei Cosmic offensichtlich zum Geschäftsmodell.


Das die sich überhaupt so lange halten können, bei der Firmenpolitik...


----------



## svennox (10. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist das? Sieht nicht nach dem üblichen Lefty-Umbau aus, sondern nach einer Ab-Werk-Lösung:
> Anhang anzeigen 319794
> Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/RideCannon...1410025582./10152408533061843/?type=3&theater


----------



## svennox (10. September 2014)




----------



## svennox (10. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. September 2014)

Quelle: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11393330/


----------



## shibby68 (10. September 2014)

Das Surly ist ja der Hammer mit der Lackierung. Haste mal einen Link?


----------



## Bumble (10. September 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 320747

electric war machine ?


----------



## hoodride (10. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320747
> Quelle: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11393330/




Den schicken wir am Samstag voraus, der kümmert sich um das Wildschwein.


----------



## Bumble (10. September 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Den schicken wir am Samstag voraus, der kümmert sich um das Wildschwein.


Die Wildsau lacht ihn aus wegen seiner orangenen Plastikpedale


----------



## zoomer (10. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist das? Sieht nicht nach dem üblichen Lefty-Umbau aus, sondern nach einer Ab-Werk-Lösung:
> Anhang anzeigen 319794
> Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/RideCannon...1410025582./10152408533061843/?type=3&theater



Wie konnte mir ausgerechnet dieser Post entgehen.
Das sieht mir schwer nach richtigem Cannondale aus.

Zumindest ist ein richtiger C2 Lenker verbaut.
(und der weisse Streifen noch nicht mit Aceton entfernt worden  )


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2014)

Gibt es jetzt auch Niederquerschnittreifen für Fatbikes???



Für Floaten auf Sand und Schnee mag das ja noch funktionieren, aber doch nicht für unser geliebtes Trailriding...

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/1508152917...50815291701/10152647026576702/?type=1&theater


----------



## scylla (11. September 2014)

Nach dem Kommentar unter dem Foto zu urteilen, handelt es sich dabei nicht um die "neuste Erfindung" sondern um ein Bastelbuden-Urfatbike. Vermutlich irgendwie aus konventionellen Mtb-Reifen zusammengeschnippelt.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. September 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Nach dem Kommentar unter dem Foto zu urteilen, handelt es sich dabei nicht um die "neuste Erfindung" sondern um ein Bastelbuden-Urfatbike. Vermutlich irgendwie aus konventionellen Mtb-Reifen zusammengeschnippelt.


Ach stimmt, das steht ja "Fatbike Pioneer" und "couple of his original fatbikes". Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Interessant zu sehen auf jeden Fall. Ein Zwischenschritt also zwischen den 3 aneinander gedengelten Felgen und den heutigen Felgen-Reifen-Combos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (11. September 2014)

Die Rahmentasche ist bestimmt sein Briefkasten, und die gelesene Post steckt er in die Speichen, ....cool


----------



## Girl (11. September 2014)

Und dann mit Felgenbremsen


----------



## Fabeymer (11. September 2014)

Habt ihr diese beiden auf der EB übersehen?


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. September 2014)

Da fand ich die Gabel spannender als den Rahmen - auch wenn es ein schicker Dean war....


Fabeymer schrieb:


> Habt ihr diese beiden auf der EB übersehen?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. September 2014)

Guten Tag,

Bin gerade auf der Interbike Messe und QBP (Salsa, Surly) hat da eine Sonderausstellung zur Historie des Fatbikes. Das hier soll eines der ersten sein (von 1999)

VG,

Michael


----------



## ColdBlood (11. September 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Habt ihr diese beiden auf der EB übersehen?



WTF? Wo kriegt man denn solche Bremsleitungen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. September 2014)

Indem man eine BrakeForceOne kauft 
http://www.brakeforceone.de/index.php?article_id=59&clang=0


----------



## dukestah (11. September 2014)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> WTF? Wo kriegt man denn solche Bremsleitungen her?


ich nehme mal an, dass ist nur zur show, so völlig gewebefrei haben die bremsen bei den schläuche bestimmt einen druckpunkt wie ein gummibärchen


----------



## hoodride (11. September 2014)

ColdBlood schrieb:


> WTF? Wo kriegt man denn solche Bremsleitungen her?


http://brakeforceone.de


----------



## zoomer (11. September 2014)

Die normalen schwarzen Kunststoffleitungen haben auch kein Gewebe.


----------



## scylla (11. September 2014)

Bei meinen Hope Kunststoffleitungen ist zwischen der inneren Leitung und der schwarzen Deckschicht irgendsoein Glasfaser(?) Gewebezeugs.


----------



## BigJohn (12. September 2014)

Das sind Kevlar/Nylon/Teflon oder was auch immer für Fasern eines hochleistungs-Kunststoffs. War bei mir auch drin.

Nebenbei verstehe ich nicht so recht, warum sich alle wegen der ollen Flame so an dem Dean aufhängen. Die ist doch ein alter Hut und das Rad wirkt auch eher unanausgegoren. Oder wie manche hier sagen würden: die 90er haben angerufen, sie wollen ihre Kurbel zurück. Wusste gar nicht, dass man eine Eno so hässlich machen kann. Das Van Nicholas kommt schon deutlich besser, auch wenns im Vergleich dazu schon fast Großserie ist.


----------



## cubation (12. September 2014)

Wohl noch ein paar Interbike Shots:





















Ich habe die Fotos gerade auf der Facebook Seite von 45NRTH entdeckt.

"Ray Molina, the man behind the first Remolino Fatty, tells us the story behind the bike. Check out this incredible wheel and tire set-up!"

Mehr Infos gibts nicht.

Vielleicht kann ja @mstaab_canyon wenn er Luft und Informationen hat noch was dazu sagen... 


Thomas


----------



## Optimizer (12. September 2014)

Sehr schönes Surly....gefällt mir sehr....


----------



## Bumble (12. September 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nebenbei verstehe ich nicht so recht, warum sich alle wegen der ollen Flame so an dem Dean aufhängen. Die ist doch ein alter Hut und das Rad wirkt auch eher unanausgegoren.


Ich wollte ja erst was zum Bild schreiben, hab dann aber lieber die Klappe gehalten 

Beim Anblick der "neuen" Flame konnte ich mir nur ein mitleidiges Lächeln entlocken.....
Die Gabel wurde angeblich völlig überarbeitet 
Was man besser auch noch überarbeitet hätte ist die Optik, die wirkt nämlich tatsächlich schrecklich oldschool und den Reifenfreigang !!!
Da wurde ne Clownshoe mit Nate montiert ums extrafett wirken zu lassen, Reifenfreigang ist aber noch weniger als bei der Saso, somit keine Chance da nen extrafetten Reifen reinzubekommen.


----------



## shibby68 (12. September 2014)

ohh ja tolles surly. 
dropbar und die rahmenfarbe wirkt sehr anders und edel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (12. September 2014)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Das Surly ist ja der Hammer mit der Lackierung. Haste mal einen Link?



Hallo!
Du, den einzigen Link den ich zu diesem surly habe, ist nur der hier!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelug/13125560725/

bzw. hier:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelug/sets/72157644131279559


----------



## zoomer (12. September 2014)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Bin gerade auf der Interbike Messe und QBP (Salsa, Surly) hat da eine Sonderausstellung zur Historie des Fatbikes. Das hier soll eines der ersten sein (von 1999)
> 
> ...





Der Rahmen sieht mir sogar eher nach frühen 90ern aus 
Vielleicht hat die Form ja irgendwelche alaskischen Vorteile die mir bei meiner
Nutzung bisher verborgen blieben.

Die Niederquerschnittsreifen würden dagegen auch heute jedem Cruiser gut stehen.


----------



## BigJohn (12. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht mir sogar eher nach frühen 90ern aus
> Vielleicht hat die Form ja irgendwelche alaskischen Vorteile die mir bei meiner
> Nutzung bisher verborgen blieben.
> 
> Die Niederquerschnittsreifen würden dagegen auch heute jedem Cruiser gut stehen.


Der Vorteil ist, dass man ein schmales Tretlager fahren kann.


----------



## patrick_ (12. September 2014)

Quelle: mbaction.com


----------



## Optimizer (12. September 2014)

So geil....sabbber....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. September 2014)

Sieht nach einem ziemlich großen Fahrer aus!


----------



## Optimizer (12. September 2014)

Ist der Jelle von singlespeedshop.nl


----------



## damianfromhell (12. September 2014)

Für die uniformierten die brakeforce ist ne Niederdruckbremse da ist nix mehr mit schwammig 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shibby68 (13. September 2014)

die kiste ist DER hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (14. September 2014)

RSD BIKES


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. September 2014)

Das blaue 29+ ist ja mal optisch eine Wucht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das blaue 29+ ist ja mal optisch eine Wucht!



+1


----------



## Bumble (14. September 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das blaue 29+ ist ja mal optisch eine Wucht!


wo issen da ein blaues 29+  ich seh nur ne Botox-Hexe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> wo issen da ein blaues 29+  ich seh nur ne Botox-Hexe


Das bissl machen wir auch noch mit...


----------



## Bumble (14. September 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das bissl machen wir auch noch mit...


du Ferkel, ich lass dich sperren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (17. September 2014)

Quölle


----------



## shibby68 (18. September 2014)

Cooles Surly, 
gibts dazu mehr Infos? Die Paddel im Rucksack machen neugierig. 
Davon ab, was ist das für ein Innenlager/Kurbel?


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2014)

Hammerschmidt ?


----------



## Fabeymer (18. September 2014)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Cooles Surly,
> gibts dazu mehr Infos? Die Paddel im Rucksack machen neugierig.
> Davon ab, was ist das für ein Innenlager/Kurbel?



Der Link unter dem Bild verrät dir mehr. 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt ?



Middleburn Trials.

Nicht unüblich an Expeditions-Fatbikes, die überwiegend im weglosen Gelände gefahren werden. Niedrige Übersetzung, viel Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## shibby68 (18. September 2014)

danke dir. ist einfach noch zu früh fürs posten. brauch erstmal kaffee


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. September 2014)

So,die Jungs vom mtb-news team waren so nett,im Fotoalbum die Rubrik "Fat-Bikes" aufzunehmen!
Vielen Dank an das team.
Hoffe,daß eure tollen Fattys da einen Platz finden!


----------



## svennox (20. September 2014)

..Hey coole Anregung ! 
....schön....das man jetzt auch fatbikes schnell....im Fotoalbum  findet!


----------



## svennox (20. September 2014)

...EINS.....ist sogar schon drin ! 
vom user Meister-Dieter


----------



## svennox (20. September 2014)

DAS DING IST GENIAL, oder ?! 
..leider nicht meins


----------



## svennox (20. September 2014)

..hier ein LINK dazu, mit vielen weiteren Bildern vom eriksenFATBIKE inkl. Detailbilder :

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/04/07...ustom-fatty-gives-marzocchi-bombers-new-life/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. September 2014)

was sind denn das für Felgen ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. September 2014)

@svennox; wer sagt,dass das mein fatbike ist?


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. September 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> was sind denn das für Felgen ?



Das sind Clownshoes.


----------



## Bumble (20. September 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das sind Clownshoes.


Mit zusätzlichen Cutouts, okay.
Die anderen Meisterwerke auf der Seite konnte ich mir aber net anschaun, da droht Augenkrebs...


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. September 2014)

Sind aber nicht die gleichen, da hier symmetrisch eingespeicht und auf mtbr nicht. 
Ja, manche Teile sind hart...


----------



## svennox (22. September 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @svennox; wer sagt,dass das mein fatbike ist?


..ahh, ich lese jetzt erst dein Zusatz, unter deinem geposteten Foto, im FATBIKE_ALBUM,
""Heute beim Spazierenfahren entdeckt!"" ..somit also .... eben NICHT deins ! 
AUCH NICHT SCHLIMM


----------



## chickenway-user (23. September 2014)




----------



## criscross (23. September 2014)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



ach du schande...haben sie dir über Nacht die ganzen Teile geklaut...


----------



## dorfmann (23. September 2014)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



Macht sich auch gut als Gartendeko 
Aktueller Trend im Garten ist ja, alles mit Rostlack zu überpinseln.
Kommt sicher gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (23. September 2014)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>



...wird der Rahmen biologisch entlackt?


----------



## dorfmann (23. September 2014)

Muenzie 616


----------



## zoomer (23. September 2014)

Ich geb es ungern zu aber das sieht schon recht ansprechend aus.


----------



## oli_muenchen (23. September 2014)

Das ist aber mehr für die Straße, oder?  Während alle abfallende Oberrohre machen wird hier nach oben gebogen.... Neeeee


----------



## dorfmann (23. September 2014)

So beim Sitzen in der Eisdiele zum Draufgucken find ichs aber ganz schick


----------



## Bumble (23. September 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Muenzie 616


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. September 2014)

Musste das jetzt sein ?


----------



## Fabeymer (23. September 2014)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. September 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich geb es ungern zu aber das sieht schon recht ansprechend aus.


----------



## losbub (24. September 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Das ist aber mehr für die Straße, oder?  Während alle abfallende Oberrohre machen wird hier nach oben gebogen.... Neeeee


 
Aber das Oberrohr fällt doch ab, nur in Form eines Bogens. Die Statik des Rahmens wird dadurch entscheidend verändert in Bezug auf Druck- und Zuganteile in den entsprechenden Rahmenelementen, im Falle des Bogens mit Erhöhung des Druckanteils im Oberrohr, gegen den Zug des Steuerkopfes/Gabel vorne. Man beachte auch die ziemlich grosse Einbindung ins Sattelrohr im vergleich zu den Teils kleineren "Schweissklecksen" bei anderen Herstellern in diesem Bereich. 

Und ich muss zoomer beipflichten, sieht ansprechend aus, mir gefällts, obwohl ich auch eher Freund der klassischen Rahmen bin.


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2014)

Ein Maßrahmen sollte aber ohne so ne geknickte Stütze auskommen. Und eine schöne CroMo Gabel haben...


----------



## Splithub (24. September 2014)




----------



## Optimizer (25. September 2014)

1299€ bei bike-discount


----------



## CaseOnline (25. September 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 1299€ bei bike-discount



Hübsch, günstig, und - als Basis bei dem Preis - top ausgestattet!

Ist da die aktuelle Deore-Bremse verbaut? Und passen da auch 4,8" rein? Wisst ihr da was?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (25. September 2014)

Hinterachse 12x190,Gewicht 14,1kg steht hier

Preislich nicht schlecht,Bluto könnte man wohl nachrüsten aber dann steigt halt das Gewicht wieder deutlich.Bisher gefällt mir der Dude immer noch am besten....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. September 2014)

*Konfiguration:*
Rahmen Felt Fat, double-butted 6061 aluminum, Hydroform, ControlTaper
Steuersatz FSA No.57E/62 semi Integrated internal upper cup, external lower cup
Gabel Felt Fat hydroformed integrated 6061 aluminum, tapered steerer,
Reifen Schwalbe Jumbo Jim Light Skin 26” x 4”
Bremsen Shimano Deore disc w/180mm/160mm 6-bolt rotor
Vorbau Felt MTB 3D-forged threadless 1-1/8” +/- 7° rise for Ø31.8mm handlebar
Lenker Felt MTB carbon, Ø31.8mm, 8mm rise x 9° sweep, 760mm width
Griffe Felt Wing Grip, Lock-On
Sattelklemme Aluminum 6061 CNC cold-forged w/ barrel nut design, Ø34.9mm
Sattelstütze Felt butted carbon w/ 2-bolt microadjust 15mm off set: SM - Ø30.9 x 350mm MD/LG
Sattel WTB Volt Cr-Mo rails
Gewicht Komplettrad ab 14.1kg
Kurbel RaceFace Turbine fat double 38/24T: SM - 170mm MD/LG - 175mm
Tretlager/Innenlager RaceFace sealed threaded 100mm
Schaltwerk Shimano XT Shadow Plus long cage
Umwerfer Shimano Deore dual pull, high direct mount attached to band clamp
Schalthebel Shimano Deore Rapid-Fire 2 x 10-speed
Kassette Shimano 10-speed 11-36T
Kette Shimano
Nabe Vorderrad Alloy Sealed bearing 6-bolt, 15 x 150mm OLD
Nabe Hinterrad Alloy Sealed bearing 6-bolt, 12 x 190mm OLD
Speichen 2.0/1.8mm double-butted stainless steel w/ aluminum nipples
Felgen Single-wall w/ machined cut-outs i75, 26”
Farbe Satin Steel Blue (Black)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (25. September 2014)

Ich finde die auch super.

Vielleicht die schnellste und bisher günstigste Möglichkeit an
ein paar Jumbo Jim zu kommen, wenn auch nur 4"


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2014)

Schick schaut's aus, aber teilweise auch ein Beispiel für gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Die Anythingcage-Gewinde an der Gabel schön und gut, aber deshalb an den Flaschenhalterbohrungen sparen? Check ich nicht...ist da überhaupt eine Montagemöglichkeit im Hauptrahmen? Am Sattel- und Unterrohr lässt sich nix erkennen.


----------



## Optimizer (25. September 2014)

Von dem Felt soll es noch ne billigere Version so knapp unter 1000€ geben. Ob da der JumboJim drauf ist? K.a.


----------



## zoomer (25. September 2014)

ja :

Reifen Schwalbe Jumbo Jim Light Skin 26” x 4”


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. September 2014)

Und,warum sagt jetzt keiner:"Kann man alles googlen"?
Fühle mich gemobbt....


----------



## losbub (26. September 2014)

.


----------



## losbub (26. September 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Von dem Felt soll es noch ne billigere Version so knapp unter 1000€ geben. Ob da der JumboJim drauf ist? K.a.


 
Ich hab`s mal im Schnäppchenthread verlinkt.


----------



## Fettydriver (26. September 2014)

Das etwas andere Fatbike  






Leider sind derzeit nirgends BFL lieferbar


----------



## criscross (26. September 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Das etwas andere Fatbike
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324610
> 
> Leider sind derzeit nirgends BFL lieferbar



dann fahr doch so.....die Felgen müssten doch genau auf die Bahngleise passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. September 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Das etwas andere Fatbike
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324610
> 
> Leider sind derzeit nirgends BFL lieferbar


Der radikalste Tubeless-Umbau, den ich je gesehen habe!


----------



## Bumble (26. September 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Das etwas andere Fatbike
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324610
> 
> Leider sind derzeit nirgends BFL lieferbar


hier ab Lager lieferbar !!!
http://www.bike24.de/p162319.html


----------



## Optimizer (29. September 2014)

Hatten wir den Bock hier schonmal?


----------



## stuhli (29. September 2014)

Ich wollte s auch schon hier einstellen....sieht dem On*One Fatty ähnlich von der Oberrohr Konstrukton


----------



## chickenway-user (30. September 2014)

stuhli schrieb:


> Ich wollte s auch schon hier einstellen....sieht dem On*One Fatty ähnlich von der Oberrohr Konstrukton



Ist aber Plastik.


----------



## svennox (30. September 2014)

http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=6c6e86c049c4b5db74e20fe09&id=c30ce9f8b7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (30. September 2014)

Langsam gibt es doch recht viele Fat-Fullies.

Wie sich eine Federgabel am Fatbike macht, weis ich dank @Bumble.
Hat sich gut angefühlt.
Aber wie fährt sich ein Fat-Fully?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. September 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Langsam gibt es doch recht viele Fat-Fullies.
> Wie sich eine Federgabel am Fatbike macht, weis ich dank @Bumble.
> Hat sich gut angefühlt.
> Aber wie fährt sich ein Fat-Fully?


So wie Dein 301, nur fetter!
Bei der Menge an Fat Fullies gehen Dir doch langsam die Argumente aus. Jetzt wirst bestimmt auch bald Du FAT!


----------



## scylla (30. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst bestimmt auch bald Du FAT!



 wenn das so ist, kriegt er heute nix mehr zu essen


----------



## rayc (30. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> So wie Dein 301, nur fetter!


Ach nö, dann nicht.


Momentan muss sich mein 301 mit meinem 456 kloppen, wer raus darf.
(Fully <-> Hardtail)

Ich leiste mir den Luxus, mir anzuschauen wie sich der Markt entwickelt.
Habe ja keine Not mir ein neues Bike zu holen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. September 2014)

Gab ja erst ne FATe Bremse für die Frau


----------



## rayc (30. September 2014)

Yep, damit sie keine Ausrede mehr hat ihr FATes zu fahren 
Ist aber noch nicht montiert.


----------



## scylla (30. September 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gab ja erst ne FATe Bremse für die Frau



mist, erwischt


----------



## zoomer (30. September 2014)

Wegwerfgesellschaft


----------



## exto (30. September 2014)

Wenn das so weiter geht, gibt's wieder einen gepflegten Shitstorm, weil der konservativ-ängstliche Teil der MTB-Welt befürchtet, dass es bald nur noch fette Fullies für's Grobe gibt...


----------



## velopirat (1. Oktober 2014)

Das habe ich noch beim Stöbern gefunden, glaube es wurde noch nicht gepostet.

*BIXS Snow Odyssey*




 

 



http://products.bixs.com/ger/mtb-hardtail/snow-odyssey/bixs-snow-odyssey.html

Mir gefällt die farbliche Abstimmung mit den zweifarbigen Felgen und dem blauen Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (1. Oktober 2014)

Aber nicht gerade günstig für die Ausstattung


----------



## velopirat (1. Oktober 2014)

Kommt halt aus der Hochpreisinsel...


----------



## zoomer (1. Oktober 2014)

velopirat schrieb:


> Kommt halt aus der Hochpreisinsel...



Aus dem kleinen Bundesland 
(Um den Spruch mal umzudrehen)


----------



## dorfmann (2. Oktober 2014)

Haben die beiden Firmen eigentlich irgendetwas miteinander zu tun, oder wo kommen die Rahmen her ?


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Oktober 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 326285 Anhang anzeigen 326288 


http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fat-bikes/fat-bikes-lurch-bluto-x9.htm


----------



## zoomer (4. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich super schön anzusehen aber die Überstandshöhe ist schon etwas ungünstig.



Und wieder 6 Bar Bläschen Hihihi


----------



## Bumble (4. Oktober 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und wieder 6 Bar Bläschen Hihihi


Das kann täuschen, seit meinem Tubeless-Umbau hab ich an der Clown Shoe sogar 12bar Bläschen


----------



## ONE78 (4. Oktober 2014)




----------



## svennox (5. Oktober 2014)

12 bar bläschen...der war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (5. Oktober 2014)

..hier habe ich die Bilder her,
d.h. mehr Infos hab auch ich nicht!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/twinsix/


----------



## Börgit (5. Oktober 2014)

Mein neues Mukluk,....Schaltung kommt noch!


----------



## svennox (6. Oktober 2014)

IBC ARTIKEL
inkl. Video..mit dem Fahrkünstler *chris-akrigg*
auf einem FATBIKE !!!!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/10/03/chris-akrigg-fat-bike-shore-line-video/


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Oktober 2014)

Klarer Fall für den Fat Bikes Videos-Thread, aber da ist es schon seit Freitag drin.  Trotzdem cooles Video! Sogar so cool, das es einen eigenen Thread bekommen hat.


----------



## svennox (7. Oktober 2014)




----------



## BigJohn (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie man an diesem Bastelhaufen gefallen finden kann. Ich möchte jetzt nicht direkt sagen "typisch für den englischsprachigen Raum"...




Gabel zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Oktober 2014)

Geht ebenfalls nicht an mich. Die Lenkzentrale ist übel...


----------



## svennox (7. Oktober 2014)

hihi stimmt, vor allem die Lenkzentrale find auch ich absolut unbrauchbar und hässlich 

..wie wärs mit dem Netzfund hier, zwar zieml. original, aber ändern muss man ja immer etwas oder auch viel


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Oktober 2014)

170mm Rohloff XL, Gates, Lou und Bud auf HED, Bluto. Wenn nur die Spacer und die langen Bowdenzüge nicht wären... Der Sattel hängt auch komisch in der Gegend herum...
http://twenty2cycles.com/


----------



## criscross (7. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327134
> 170mm Rohloff XL, Gates, Lou und Bud auf HED, Bluto. Wenn nur die Spacer und die langen Bowdenzüge nicht wären... Der Sattel hängt auch komisch in der Gegend herum...
> http://twenty2cycles.com/



die Strippen müssen bestimmt so lang sein, damit der Schlafsack oder anderes Gedöns noch vor oder unter den Lenker geschnallt werden kann.....


----------



## svennox (8. Oktober 2014)

surly


----------



## Bumble (8. Oktober 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> surly



Ich hab irgendwie so das Gefühl, du postet einfach alles was du findest, auch wenns schon hundert mal da war und auch schon seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist


----------



## BigJohn (8. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie so das Gefühl, du postet einfach alles was du findest, auch wenns schon hundert mal da war und auch schon seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist


Diese Erkenntnis kommt dir reichlich spät. Aber besser spät als nie


----------



## Bumble (8. Oktober 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Diese Erkenntnis kommt dir reichlich spät. Aber besser spät als nie


Ich wollte es nur mal erwähnt haben  Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## dorfmann (8. Oktober 2014)

...und ich so: Dinglespeed ???


----------



## drurs (8. Oktober 2014)

Mein Rahmen kam tatsächlich 3 Wochen zu früh....





PinionBox ist erstmal von meinem  Ion übernommen, bis die P.12 lieferbar ist (dann in blau), Laufräder Hope mit Halo von @schnellerpfeil 
Mit dem Lou aber absolut grenzwertig im Hinterbau, mal schaun ob das so funktioniert...
Bluto wird nachgerüstet sobald die 150er Adapter von Hope lieferbar sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (8. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen kam tatsächlich 3 Wochen zu früh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schönes Rad !
Was für ein Felgenband ist das? Und noch ne Frage: Was für Hope Adapter meinst Du?


----------



## drurs (8. Oktober 2014)

Felgenband ist Totenkopf-ducktape (Vorbereitung für tubeless...), von hope gibt's Adapter um die 135er fds nabe in eine 150er mit 15er steckachse umzubauen. Sind in der Explosionszeichnung der nabe gelistet, aber wohl grad noch nicht lieferbar


----------



## MTsports (8. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Felgenband ist Totenkopf-ducktape (Vorbereitung für tubeless...), von hope gibt's Adapter um die 135er fds nabe in eine 150er mit 15er steckachse umzubauen. Sind in der Explosionszeichnung der nabe gelistet, aber wohl grad noch nicht lieferbar



Ah, danke!
Zu deinem Adapter Problem, diese wird es nicht geben. Da man(n) in diesem Fall dann auch die 6Loch Aufnahme um 7,5mm nach außen bringen müsste, damit die Bremssattelaufnahme der Gabel wieder im richtigen Abstand steht


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. Oktober 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Schönes Rad !
> Was für ein Felgenband ist das? Und noch ne Frage: Was für Hope Adapter meinst Du?


Es gibt von Hope einen Adapter für die FDS Fatsno von 135 auf Bluto's 150mm umzubauen. Den Adapter habe ich bekommen und der geht dann per post an dich raus. Ein Bild habe ich auf Facebook gepostet.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. Oktober 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Ah, danke!
> Zu deinem Adapter Problem, diese wird es nicht geben. Da man(n) in diesem Fall dann auch die 6Loch Aufnahme um 7,5mm nach außen bringen müsste, damit die Bremssattelaufnahme der Gabel wieder im richtigen Abstand steht



Da ist wohl was an dir vorbei gegangen...


----------



## MTsports (8. Oktober 2014)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Es gibt von Hope einen Adapter für die FDS Fatsno von 135 auf Bluto's 150mm umzubauen. Den Adapter habe ich bekommen und der geht dann per post an dich raus. Ein Bild habe ich auf Facebook gepostet.



Aha, OK! Es sind aber keine original Hopeadapter, oder? Das selbige habe ich mir vor kurzem aber auch gedreht


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. Oktober 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Aha, OK! Es sind aber keine original Hopeadapter Das selbige habe ich mir vor kurzem aber auch gedreht


Entschuldigung, was möchtest du mir denn erzählen? Das die mir der Osterhase in das Hope Paket gepackt hat, welches ich gestern bekommen habe.


----------



## MTsports (8. Oktober 2014)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, was möchtest du mir denn erzählen? Das die mir der Osterhase in das Hope Paket gepackt hat, welches ich gestern bekommen habe.



Mhhh, sorry aber warum sind denn heute alle so Dünnhäutig? Also vor ca. 14 Tagen als ich mit Robin gesprochen habe gab es dafür noch keine Adapter im Programm


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. Oktober 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Mhhh, sorry aber warum sind denn heute alle so Dünnhäutig? Also vor ca. 14 Tagen als ich mit Robin gesprochen habe gab es dafür noch keine Adapter im Programm


Bin nicht dünnhäutig. Ich habe mit Robin schon weit vor der EB über den Adapter gesprochen. An dem Tag, an dem @drurs mich auf das Teil aufmerksam gemacht hat. Der sollte auch schon vor der EB geliefert werden, bekommen hatte ich aber nur die 15x100 Adapter. Die Verpacker hatten sich vertan. Wenn mir dann einer zwei mal erzählen will, dass das gar nicht sein kann, dann muss er eben mit ein klein wenig Sarkasmus umgehen können.

Edit: Markus....schöner Laden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drurs (8. Oktober 2014)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Es gibt von Hope einen Adapter für die FDS Fatsno von 135 auf Bluto's 150mm umzubauen. Den Adapter habe ich bekommen und der geht dann per post an dich raus. Ein Bild habe ich auf Facebook gepostet.


Hi Thomas,
Supi, vielen Dank ;-)


----------



## zoomer (8. Oktober 2014)

Kann man ja nicht zuhören wie ihr hier aneinander vorbeiredet 

Ja es gibt wohl einen Adapter für die 135er Fatsno auf 150.
Aber so viel ich weiss nur für eine der Versionen, FDS oder RDS.
Ich vermute mal nur für die FDS weil bei der RDS die Scheibenaufnahme
zu weit innen liegt - richtig ?


----------



## drurs (8. Oktober 2014)

Genau, nur fds und da ist ein adapter Ring dabei, der die Scheibe um 7,5 mm raussetzt


----------



## MTsports (8. Oktober 2014)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Bin nicht dünnhäutig. Ich habe mit Robin schon weit vor der EB über den Adapter gesprochen. An dem Tag, an dem @drurs mich auf das Teil aufmerksam gemacht hat. Der sollte auch schon vor der EB geliefert werden, bekommen hatte ich aber nur die 15x100 Adapter. Die Verpacker hatten sich vertan. Wenn mir dann einer zwei mal erzählen will, dass das gar nicht sein kann, dann muss er eben mit ein klein wenig Sarkasmus umgehen können.



Wieso möchte ich Dir etwas erzählen? Bei mir steht ein ? für eine Frage! Es hat mich eben verwundert das es so etwas jetzt doch geben soll, nachdem ich ja genau nach so etwas nachgefragt hatte!?


----------



## hoodride (8. Oktober 2014)

Was soll denn die Diskussion jetzt.
Wie es scheint hat jeder anständige Hope Händler die Dinger in der Ladentheke liegen!


----------



## zoomer (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich dich dafür loben oder schimpfen soll ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. Oktober 2014)

@MT vielleicht hat dich robin so verstanden, das du einen RDS Adapter möchtest, oder gar einen für eine 135er HR Nabe.
@zoomer ich habe mich nicht näher damit beschäftigt. Grundsätzlich müsste man aus einer RDS Fatsno eine FDS machen können. Linkes Achsende 5mm kürzer, rechts 5mm länger. Umgekehrt habe ich das mit einer tune Fat-King auch gemacht, nachdem mir die Schweißperlen auf der Stirn wieder getrocknet sind.


----------



## MTsports (8. Oktober 2014)

Na ich leider NOCH nicht, aber nächste Woche werden sie auch bei mir Vorrätig sein

Was mich eben kurz erbost hatte, war das ich genau nach solchen Teile gefragt hatte und die Aussage bekommen hätte ,gibt es nicht! Wahrscheinlich hat Robin und ich aneinander vorbei gesprochen.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (8. Oktober 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich dich dafür loben oder schimpfen soll ....


Keine Sorge, das mache ich nicht nochmal. Für nächstes Jahr habe ich mir ein P3 aufgebaut. Das ist schneller und nicht so anstrengend.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (8. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen kam tatsächlich 3 Wochen zu früh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schaut hammergeil aus die Kiste


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Oktober 2014)

Edit : Erledigt.
Danke!

---------

Schönes Nicolai. Bunt, aber mal was anderes..


----------



## svennox (9. Oktober 2014)

..nicolai ist in meinen Augen immer noch das beste, schönste FATBIKE ! 
Die Parts lassen sich ja immer nach den eigenen Wünschen verändern !!!


----------



## svennox (9. Oktober 2014)

..da Bilder Thread, hier wieder ein altes bekanntes FATBIKE
was sich immer wieder sehen lassen kann, auch wenn es eventeull schon mal VOR LANGER ZEIT GEPOSTET WURDE 
..denn es kann ja keiner verlangen das man den kompletten alten Thread durchgeht,
zumal bestimmt auch neue User hier aufschlagen   

ti.salsa


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie so das Gefühl, du postet einfach alles was du findest, auch wenns schon hundert mal da war und auch schon seit Jahren auf dem Markt ist



Also ich hab mich gefreut, das Bike zu sehen. Anscheinend stammt das Foto von der Eurobike, daher kann es gut sein, dass *genau *dieser Rahmen/dieses Bike den Weg zu mir gefunden hat. Habe mich dieses Jahr auf der Messe nach der Geschichte meines Rahmens erkundigt...die Surly-Jungs meinten, dass sie von dieser Vorserien-Version nur etwa 6 oder 7 Exemplare gebrutzelt hätten, ich ein Glückspilz sei und gut drauf aufpassen solle.


----------



## Holland (9. Oktober 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> ti.salsa



Danke für den Posting-Service. 
Es erfreut nach wie vor bei jedem Ritt seinen Herrn durch Einfachheit, Robustheit und die sehr gelungene Geometrie. Modifiziert ggü dem Bild wurden seitdem lediglich Lenker, Griffe und die Bremsanlage.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Mit dem Lou aber absolut grenzwertig im Hinterbau, mal schaun ob das so funktioniert...


Super, ein Nicolai mit vollfetten Reifen!!! So viel schöner als die 4,0er Version.
Wo genau ist´s denn knapp? Am Yoke unten? Ich dachte die neuen Rahmen wären auf die dicken Pellen ausgelegt. Meinst Du das ist genauso bei den Nicht-Pinion-Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattimarcel (9. Oktober 2014)

Sollte demnächst eintreffen in der Schweiz!


----------



## svennox (9. Oktober 2014)

Hey cool....ein FATYFULLYBIKE 
..FOES ist auch toll !!!


----------



## drurs (9. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Super, ein Nicolai mit vollfetten Reifen!!! So viel schöner als die 4,0er Version.
> Wo genau ist´s denn knapp? Am Yoke unten? Ich dachte die neuen Rahmen wären auf die dicken Pellen ausgelegt. Meinst Du das ist genauso bei den Nicht-Pinion-Bikes?


Unten sind so 2 mm, oben ca 1 mm seitlich...
Ich glaub die offizielle Angabe ist "4.7 er auf 80mm", da bin ich daher ja etwas drüber...;-)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Oktober 2014)

Mist, ich habe schon Bestellreflexe bekommen  bis ich von der dünnen Reifenfreiheit las... Da hab ich ja beim Mukluk mehr Platz in Verbindung mit 82mm Felgen und Lou. Aber auch da ist es knapp. Wer weiss, vielleicht sieht´s ja bei den regulären Nicht-Pinion-Bikes besser aus...


----------



## Bumble (9. Oktober 2014)

mattimarcel schrieb:


> Sollte demnächst eintreffen!


Wo sollte was eintreffen ?


----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2014)

fat bastard


----------



## flobukki (10. Oktober 2014)

altes moonlander?


----------



## BigJohn (10. Oktober 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> fat bastard


Scheint ein umlackiertes Moonie zu sein, aber immerhin gibts für mich mal nix am Aufbau zu mosern. Der ist so stimmig, dass ich wohlwollend über die goldene Kette hinwegsehe.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Oktober 2014)

Definitiv ein Moonie, am Steuerrohr ist auch noch das Surly-Emblem zu erkennen. Ist sogar nicht einmal zwingend umlackiert, der Lack hat von Haus aus einen ziemlichen "Sparkle-Faktor". Wenn man das dann noch entsprechend in Szene setzt...

Mal noch was anderes, dieses Pugsley gefällt mir extrem gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (10. Oktober 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mal noch was anderes, dieses Pugsley gefällt mir extrem gut:


sehr schön


----------



## svennox (10. Oktober 2014)




----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Oktober 2014)

Da wird neuerdings also durchs SEK geräumt und abgesperrt, wenn Fatbiker an die Eisdiele rollen?


----------



## Olca (10. Oktober 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Definitiv ein Moonie, am Steuerrohr ist auch noch das Surly-Emblem zu erkennen. Ist sogar nicht einmal zwingend umlackiert, der Lack hat von Haus aus einen ziemlichen "Sparkle-Faktor". Wenn man das dann noch entsprechend in Szene setzt...
> 
> Mal noch was anderes, dieses Pugsley gefällt mir extrem gut:


Cool, sieht nach Dänemarks Westküste aus.
Da wollte ich dieses Jahr mein Fatty einweihen, war aber leider nicht rechtzeitig fertig, aber nächstes Jahr sind wir bestimmt wieder da.


----------



## Smart_Sam (10. Oktober 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Definitiv ein Moonie, am Steuerrohr ist auch noch das Surly-Emblem zu erkennen. Ist sogar nicht einmal zwingend umlackiert, der Lack hat von Haus aus einen ziemlichen "Sparkle-Faktor". Wenn man das dann noch entsprechend in Szene setzt...
> 
> Mal noch was anderes, dieses Pugsley gefällt mir extrem gut:


Absolut schicke Kotflügel - von solchen hab ich schon geträumt.


----------



## Börgit (12. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoich (13. Oktober 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Definitiv ein Moonie, am Steuerrohr ist auch noch das Surly-Emblem zu erkennen. Ist sogar nicht einmal zwingend umlackiert, der Lack hat von Haus aus einen ziemlichen "Sparkle-Faktor". Wenn man das dann noch entsprechend in Szene setzt...
> 
> Mal noch was anderes, dieses Pugsley gefällt mir extrem gut:



Die Schutzbleche sind Endgeil! Kennt jemand den Hersteller?


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Oktober 2014)

Noch ein hübsches Pugsley:


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Oktober 2014)

leider nicht ganz scharf aber unglaublich geil....


----------



## dopero (13. Oktober 2014)

...und das Fahrrad blockiert die Sicht! ;-)


----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2014)

dopero schrieb:


> ...und das Fahrrad blockiert die Sicht! ;-)


du  sagst es


----------



## BigJohn (13. Oktober 2014)

Naja, der Charger dürfte durch eine gewisse Filmreihe ja auch hierzulande hinlänglich bekannt sein. Auch wenn es schönes Exemplar ohne Käse auf der Haube ist.


----------



## dorfmann (13. Oktober 2014)

*Höhenweltrekord mim Fatbike!*
Quelle: redbull.com


----------



## zoomer (13. Oktober 2014)

Wie - das Nicolai gibt es jetzt auch von Ghost (!?)


Aber der Typ hat echt ne Meise


----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Wie - das Nicolai gibt es jetzt auch von Ghost (!?)
> 
> 
> Aber der Typ hat echt ne Meise


Völlig krass was der so treibt, dachte aber zuerst das wäre er hier:


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Oktober 2014)

Geile Bildunterschrift: "Fett freuen: Fatbike-Sonderanfertigung von Ghost1 / 6"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarim (13. Oktober 2014)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> leider nicht ganz scharf aber unglaublich geil....



Ah von Felix.... Fatbikes.at ... da ist meines auch her...allerdings wenn der große schwarze im Hintergrund auch nein Preisschild gehabt hätte wüsste ich nicht ob ich das Surly genommen hätte...


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (13. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Geile Bildunterschrift: "Fett freuen: Fatbike-Sonderanfertigung von Ghost1 / 6"



... irgendwie ein bisschen "selbst schuld" von Nicolai sich da nicht selbst ins Sponsorboot zu setzen.
btw: ich durfte letztes Wochenende mal Schneidi's seins kurz proberollen... fättzt schon ziemlich  
[email protected] sind schon 'ne runde Sache


----------



## Knusberflogge (13. Oktober 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Noch ein hübsches Pugsley:




...mit ´ner BMX Kurbelgarnitur


----------



## svennox (14. Oktober 2014)

on one faty with colorWheels


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. Oktober 2014)

Zur Abkühlung...


----------



## trial_neuling (14. Oktober 2014)

super abstoßend


----------



## svennox (14. Oktober 2014)

hihi stimmt, vor allem in der Farbe Pink !


----------



## BigJohn (14. Oktober 2014)

Na dann sind Diejenigen von uns in der Arbeit ja auch mal im Vorteil. Der Proxy blockt das schön ab.


----------



## losbub (14. Oktober 2014)

@svennox
Schick doch mal ein Foto zu _*"Barbie", die könnte evtl. Interesse haben *_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (14. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Rake109 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was das für Schutzbleche beim Pugseley sind?


----------



## hoodride (14. Oktober 2014)

Das wird nicht besser heute ( die Schneekulisse mal ausgenommen)


----------



## Dr.Struggle (14. Oktober 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> Das wird nicht besser heute ( die Schneekulisse mal ausgenommen)


Da stimm ich zu,das Schneebild ist echt gut,der Rest ziemlich abschreckend....


----------



## mikeonbike (14. Oktober 2014)

augenkrebsfördernd...


----------



## Bumble (14. Oktober 2014)

Is das die neue Karre vom Schrabimmel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börgit (14. Oktober 2014)

Furchtbar
Scheint einem Postbeamten zu gehören.


----------



## dorfmann (14. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Is das die neue Karre vom Schrabimmel ?



Ab in den Farbberatungs-Thread !!!


----------



## losbub (14. Oktober 2014)

Also das gelbe finde ich jetzt schon wieder so schrill, das ich`s schon fast wieder schön finde - also irgendwie hat das schon was.
Das könnte man sich unter umständen schön sehen.


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde die bunten Reifen extrem lässig  Das Schneebild ist natürlich der Hammer


----------



## svennox (15. Oktober 2014)

the snow pic is very nice!


----------



## svennox (15. Oktober 2014)

yeti


----------



## svennox (15. Oktober 2014)

..und noch ein paar Detailbilder vom yeti


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Oktober 2014)

Top Idee, so kann man ein Moonie natürlich auch stylen. 

Oder anders gesagt: Leck mich fett, ist das geil!


----------



## losbub (15. Oktober 2014)

Klasse - und der passende Ständer dazu, in diesem Fall wirklich Heizungsrohre. Also wenn mein Antriebsstrang insgesamt ziemlich aufgearbeitet ist, denke ich wird`s bei mir auch eine Rohloff werden.


----------



## Pugy (15. Oktober 2014)

Super das Yetilander, man beachte die jeweils angepassten Kabelbinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Yeti 

Die Reifen mit etwa 2Bar ???


----------



## Bumble (15. Oktober 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die Reifen mit etwa 2Bar ???



Wie kommste jetzt dadrauf ?


----------



## zoomer (15. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht waren wieder irgendwo HBTPI* zu sehen






* "*H*emispherical *B*ubble *T*yre *P*ressure *I*ndicators"


----------



## Bumble (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenn das mal so einfach zu erkennen wäre  Einige hier können das aber anscheinend beurteilen ;-)

Wieviel Druck issen hier z.b. drauf ?


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Oktober 2014)

0,6 bar; Tubeless.


----------



## Bumble (15. Oktober 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> 0,6 bar; Tubeless.


völlig korrekt


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> völlig korrekt



Schade, dass man sich selbst keinen "Gewinner" verpassen kann.


----------



## zoomer (15. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn das mal so einfach zu erkennen wäre  Einige hier können das aber anscheinend beurteilen ;-)
> 
> Wieviel Druck issen hier z.b. drauf ?
> Anhang anzeigen 328956



2,4 Bar mit On One Schläuchen


----------



## cubation (15. Oktober 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> on one faty with colorWheels



Ist das ein spezieller Träger von Thule oder das Standard Teil? 



@Bumble das Surly ist doch nur 2farbig, kann also nicht sein. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (15. Oktober 2014)

Außerdem fährt er bald sowas (wahrscheinlich nur etwas bunter ):


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2014)

Das "Yeti" ist mal wirklich liebevoll-witzig!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Oktober 2014)

Zum Aufwärmen:

















Quellen:
http://fat-bike.com/2014/09/a-traverse-of-the-namib-desert-by-bill-fleming/
http://www.4x4tripping.com/2014/05/vereinigte-arabische-emirate-sandspiele.html


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Oktober 2014)

noch ein umlackierter moonlander:






geile Farbe!


----------



## svennox (16. Oktober 2014)

..schöne FATBIKE_BILDER  ich hab hier auch noch was, aus einem chinaForum


----------



## BigJohn (16. Oktober 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> noch ein umlackierter moonlander:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ein pugsley. Und es wurde gepulvert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Oktober 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist ein pugsley. Und es wurde gepulvert.


Und warum schreibt schrabinski dann, dass es ein Moonlander ist? Er wird´s doch wissen, oder?


----------



## BigJohn (16. Oktober 2014)

Da hab ich vermutlich irgendwas durcheinander gebracht  evtl hat jemand aus seiner Crew eins.


----------



## losbub (16. Oktober 2014)

So ein *Metallicblau* hatte ich an meinem "HWE" (Stahlrahmen) Dreigang Nabenschaltung Fichtel&Sachs mit Rücktrittbremse, mit Edelstahlschutzblechen und Edelstahlfelgen (alles blank)und Speichen als Jüngerer Bub, was sind wir damals aufm Rad unterwegs gewesen, auch im Winter in die Schule damit, bei frostigen Tempertaturen, Schulbus gabs anfangs noch nicht, und wer wollte schon knapp ne Stunde im Winter nach Hause laufen, und selbst im Wald teilweise Querfeldein, ist damals auch alles/einiges gegangen. Auf alle Fälle waren da über die Jahre mehrere Tausend Kilometer drauf. Das einzige was war waren die Lagerschalen vom Tretlager die mal gebrochen waren wurden damals selber getauscht und waren zum Einpressen bzw. Einklopfen


----------



## dorfmann (17. Oktober 2014)

Hatten wir dieses schöne Pugsley schon mal ?











Netzfund


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. Oktober 2014)

Sieht aus, als sei es für den Wüsteneinsatz gebaut...


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Oktober 2014)

Die Bleche nehmen überhand..


----------



## zoomer (17. Oktober 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Bleche nehmen überhand..



Endlich mal mit vernünftiger Länge !


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Oktober 2014)

Das einzige Bundeswehr Fahrzeug, das zur Zeit im Einsatz noch funktioniert...


----------



## corra (18. Oktober 2014)

irgendwie geil das teil


----------



## BigJohn (18. Oktober 2014)

Aber die Panzerfaust fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (18. Oktober 2014)

Von Steinerdesign gibt es jetzt ein Fully.







Natürlich mit E-Antrieb, ist sonst bestimmt unfahrbar...


----------



## criscross (18. Oktober 2014)

und Seitenständer


----------



## corra (18. Oktober 2014)

schrecklich


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2014)

Der Sattel ist schön


----------



## dopero (18. Oktober 2014)

Gefallen tut mir das auch nicht, aber ich wollte es euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten.
Kommt mir das so vor oder sind die Winkel etwas steil?



Die Cruiser und OffRoad Cruiser habe ich mich nicht getraut hier zu zeigen...


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Vighor (18. Oktober 2014)

dopero schrieb:


> Von Steinerdesign gibt es jetzt ein Fully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast die anderen beiden Fullies nicht gesehen 
Die gingen noch besser ab.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Das einzige Bundeswehr Fahrzeug, das zur Zeit im Einsatz noch funktioniert...





BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber die Panzerfaust fehlt



Das ist ein Pazifisten Pugsley!


----------



## dopero (18. Oktober 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Du hast die anderen beiden Fullies nicht gesehen
> Die gingen noch besser ab.


Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, habe ich mich nur nicht getraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Oktober 2014)

Für Steinerdesign gehört Teeren und Federn wieder eingeführt.


----------



## Smart_Sam (18. Oktober 2014)

WER KAUFT SOWAS ????
(also ich mein so Steinerdesign Bikes - eins hässlicher als das andere)


----------



## FelixB (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaub ich muss ko****





http://www.steinerdesign.net/content/images/8e2af6381a15649c89f22fba6a3b3cd6.jpg


----------



## Bumble (18. Oktober 2014)

FelixB schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss ko****
> 
> http://www.steinerdesign.net/content/images/8e2af6381a15649c89f22fba6a3b3cd6.jpg


Erklärt mir bitte jemand wie man sich da korrekt drauf setzt und wo da vorne/hinten ist  

Sicher, dass das Ganze am Ende nicht einfach nur ein Aprilscherz war und wir drauf reingefallen sind ?


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Oktober 2014)

Hat mehr was von nem fortbewegungsmittel für körperlich eingeschränkte Menschen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Smart_Sam (18. Oktober 2014)

Aber die Thermoskanne ist doch geil. Gibts immer frisch Käffchen unterwegs.
Hat irgendwie was von nem Bonanzarad (nach Verkehrsunfall)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (18. Oktober 2014)

So eine McAir für's Fatbike ist keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Vighor (19. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Erklärt mir bitte jemand wie man sich da korrekt drauf setzt und wo da vorne/hinten ist
> 
> Sicher, dass das Ganze am Ende nicht einfach nur ein Aprilscherz war und wir drauf reingefallen sind ?


Ich hab das Teil live beim Fatbike Jam gesehen. Schnell fahren ist Damit kein Problem und an der Eisdiele wird das Teil auch funktionieren. Aber dann 5k hinzublattern..  Da bastel ich mir lieber selbst was zusammen.


----------



## zoomer (19. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Für Steinerdesign gehört Teeren und Federn wieder eingeführt.



Designer ist leider keine geschützte Berufsbezeichnung


----------



## Smart_Sam (19. Oktober 2014)

Sitzt man bei dem "Bonanzarad" nicht sehr weit hinter der Kurbel ? Ist das effektiv ? Pseudo-Liegerad.


----------



## dorfmann (19. Oktober 2014)

schöner Aufbau eines Surly ICT: 
http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/The-Garage,27759/setup,27062


----------



## dopero (19. Oktober 2014)

Bis auf die hervorstechenden Schrauben an der Gabel ganz nett.


----------



## dorfmann (19. Oktober 2014)

dopero schrieb:


> Bis auf die hervorstechenden Schrauben an der Gabel ganz nett.



Bei Fehlen dieser Schrauben soll es Leute geben, die sich gerade Diese durch umständliche Selbstbaulösungen nachträglich dranfummeln.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Oktober 2014)

Was für eine Wohltat für die Augen nach den grausigen Fotos der letzten beiden Tagen.


----------



## Knusberflogge (19. Oktober 2014)

Das Surly sieht schön klassisch aus, gefällt mir auch besser...




jmr-biking schrieb:


> Was für eine Wohltat für die Augen nach grausigen Fotos der letzten beiden Tagen.



...aber der Herr Steiner macht mir den Eindruck, dass er in der glücklichen Lage ist seine eigene Ideologie umsetzen zu wollen und auch zu können. Ist schon beneidenswert, wenn gleich die Optik auch meine Grenzen der wohltuenden Anmutung um einiges überschreitet. Interessant anzusehen ist´s trotzdem, da es mich irgendwie an die Zeit erinnert, wo die Mountainbikes das Federn erlernten.


----------



## FelixB (19. Oktober 2014)

Der Ice Cream Truck schaut super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (19. Oktober 2014)

.....finde ich auch, ein schwarzer Rahmen steigt so langsam wieder in der "Gunst", und die schmalen Rohre bringen die Fetten reifen super zur Geltung - kann ich nur immer wieder betonen. Den truck gibt's übrigens als Komplettbike und Rahmen serienmässig auch in schwarz für die die`s noch nicht wissen sollten.


----------



## FelixB (19. Oktober 2014)

Und sogar in XL  und XL+


----------



## cherokee190 (19. Oktober 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> ....und die schmalen Rohre bringen die Fetten reifen super zur Geltung - kann ich nur immer wieder betonen.



Genau, ganz meine Meinung


----------



## F7 Uli (20. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. Oktober 2014)

Super Bild. Das On-One sieht im Vergleich ja richtig dürr aus. Ist es krank?


----------



## losbub (20. Oktober 2014)

Was wachsen die Fetten jetzt schon auf den Bäumen, wo kann man die Pflücken?


----------



## Smart_Sam (20. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Super Bild. Das On-One sieht im Vergleich ja richtig dürr aus. Ist es krank?


Wohl Magersüchtig oder dem "Leichtsinn" zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## drurs (20. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen kam tatsächlich 3 Wochen zu früh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile ist der Adaptersatz da und die Bluto drin:








Upgrade lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, plötzlich tun die Handgelenke bei Springen nicht mehr weh... 

So knapp is es übrigens im Hinterbau mit Lou auf 80er Felge (nein, streift noch nicht, aber fast...;-)


----------



## corra (20. Oktober 2014)

ich hab das gleiche problem ich finde man sollte nicolai lynchen den oberen yoke kleiner zu machen als den unterren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2014)

Rollen die ganz fetten Reifen eigentlich besser als die "halbfetten" ?


----------



## drurs (20. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hatte ja zuerst nen Fatty mit den Floater reifen, dann das Argon (1te Generation) mit Nates + Veerubber Snowshoe; Da merk ich im Vergleich keinen großen (negativen) Unterschied zum Lou. Da ich vorher viel drüber gelesen habe wie schlecht der Lou laufen soll, wundert mich das ehrlich gesagt (vielleicht war aber ja auch dadurch meine Erwartungshaltung dementsprechend niedrig...;-)  
Ich fahr auf meinem Schmalspurrad aber auch Baron2.5 und Minion DHR 2.5....
Die bessere Dämpfung der vollfetten Reifen merkt man dagegen viel deutlicher


----------



## Krauser (21. Oktober 2014)

Wunderschönes Argon (bis auf den Sattel), jedoch gefällt mir die Sache mit dem knappen Hinterbau nicht.
Der viel zu enge Yoke war der einzige Grund, warum ich vom Argon Abstand genommen habe.

Bei meinem Argon FR war es damals mit 2,35-er Reifen auch so eng, obwohl der bis 2,5 ausgelegt sein sollte.
Versteh ich zwar nicht, aber scheint irgendwie ne Argon-Krankheit zu sein.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Oktober 2014)

Verstehe ich auch nicht,was der Kalle da gemacht hat.
Wäre doch ein Leichtes für ihn gewesen,wenn er gleich Platz für 5" geschaffen hätte.


----------



## corra (21. Oktober 2014)

ja eigentlich dürfte es für so eine handmade in germany firma garkein problem sein


----------



## losbub (21. Oktober 2014)

.....ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung, das ist ne "Rausfall Sicherung" für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (21. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Rollen die ganz fetten Reifen eigentlich besser als die "halbfetten" ?


 
Wenn Du mir den Begriff "besser Rollen"  und "Halbfetten" genauer defenieren könntest was Du damit meinst, könnte ich dir`s verraten, sogar auf welcher Felge und warum.


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Oktober 2014)

29+ ist des auch fatti? 

Wenn ja hier ausm mtbr nen fettes klein 






Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2014)

Geil, ein Palomino!


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Oktober 2014)

Ein hohes vorallem ^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir den Begriff "besser Rollen"  und "Halbfetten" genauer defenieren könntest was Du damit meinst, könnte ich dir`s verraten, sogar auf welcher Felge und warum.



Die Frage war ganz Fatbike-Laien-mäßig gestellt. Man sieht ja diese sehr breiten Reifen, wohl 5", und diese schmaleren, wohl 3", Reifen.
Da war meine Frage, ob die schmaleren mit 3" angenehmer zu fahren sind ?
Vom Gewicht dürften sie ja auch besser sein.


----------



## svennox (22. Oktober 2014)

...wenn es um fatybikes geht..
liebe ich so ein nicolaiARGON_FATY noch immer am meisten!


----------



## svennox (22. Oktober 2014)

...noch ein paar FATBIKE _ IMPRESSIONEN
denn natürl. gibt es auch noch andere Schönheiten


----------



## svennox (22. Oktober 2014)

surly acton


----------



## svennox (22. Oktober 2014)

..der Herbst ist da


----------



## losbub (22. Oktober 2014)

@svennox

 zum "Oliven", das ist bestimmt ne Foto - Montage, weil da is ja vorne ein Gepäckträger montiert, damit kann so etwas überhaupt nicht machen und ins Gelände oder auf eine Mauer erst recht nicht, viel zu schwer und kein Carbon 

Zum Weinroten für mich das schönste Serien Fatbike auf dem Markt im noch erschwinglichem rahmen (soll heissen ohne Exoten) 

_Ich muss noch ein paar Rechnungen abwarten, aber die Hand schwebt schon übern Buzzer,
ist zwar reiner Luxus, da sich ja schon ein fast Gleiches in meinem Besitz befindet._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (22. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Frage war ganz Fatbike-Laien-mäßig gestellt. Man sieht ja diese sehr breiten Reifen, wohl 5", und diese schmaleren, wohl 3", Reifen.
> Da war meine Frage, ob die schmaleren mit 3" angenehmer zu fahren sind ?
> Vom Gewicht dürften sie ja auch besser sein.


 
Ja dann antworte ich mal so pauschal, momentan wird in der Mehrzahl gesagt, je breiter der Reifen desto angenehmer "rollt" er im Gelände,
die schmaleren sind so um die 4" die dickeren so 4.6 - 5.0",  der hauptsächliche Einsatzzweck, Gelände, Untergrund sollte in die Wahl mit einbezogen werden das lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen. Gewicht spielt wenn du nicht gerade, Rennen fährst oder extrem Bergauf, eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, hat auch Vorteile wenn das Laufrad nicht so leicht ist, das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Mittlerweile tendiere ich wieder mehr zu den 4" Reifen, ist so ein "gesundes Mittelmass" (gibt auch im grossen und ganzen weniger Probleme mit Freigang und Abständen, auf einem zweiten Fatbike würde ich aber die 5" haben wollen. Gerade im Winter oder auch vermehrt auf Sand oder auch Küstengebieten, bieten die dir nochmals Vorteile.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast zu Testen ist das immer noch das Beste, bloß nix pauschal einreden lassen oder übernehmen.
Und spass haben auf dem Fetten muss auch nicht so teuer sein, wies oft erscheint.


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Frage war ganz Fatbike-Laien-mäßig gestellt. Man sieht ja diese sehr breiten Reifen, wohl 5", und diese schmaleren, wohl 3", Reifen.
> Da war meine Frage, ob die schmaleren mit 3" angenehmer zu fahren sind ?
> Vom Gewicht dürften sie ja auch besser sein.



Ich fahre 26*4,8" auf 82mm Felgen und 29+ auf 50mm Felgen. Beide Plattformen haben ihre Berechtigung für mich und ich habe auch beim Aufbau der Räder darauf geachtet, dass sie sich schon ziemlich von ihren Konzepten unterscheiden. So habe ich am Krampus einen 1*10 Antrieb mit 32/11-36 und beim Dickerchen 2*10 mit 24/36/11-36.

Hatte ursprünglich am Fatbike hinten 4.0" und nur vorne das Maximum, habe inzwischen reifentechnisch aber auf Vollfett umgerüstet und möchte nicht mehr zurück. Ich stelle mir sogar die Frage, warum ich das nicht schon von Anfang an so gemacht habe. Die Dämpfung ist eine andere Liga und auch vom Grip her war das ein deutliches Upgrade. 

Rollwiderstand oder vermeintliche Behäbigkeit juckt mich nicht, ich fahr einfach. Man weiß ja, worauf man sich einlässt, warum soll ich mir dann Gedanken darüber machen? Ich fahr halt einfach...wenn ich mir vorgenommen hab, mit Specki 'ne Tour mit 80km und knapp 2000hm zu machen, dann mache ich das halt und genieße es. 

29+ als Plattform reicht allerdings für vieles...war ja Anfang September knapp 3 Tage in Brandenburg unterwegs und da ist es stellenweise sehr sandig...das ging mit dem Krampus super. Auch auf regulären Trails macht mir das Bike unheimlich viel Spaß, die Eigendämpfung der Reifen reicht mir in 99% der Fälle aus. Wenig Spaß machen 3" breite Reifen allerdings z.B. in steinigen Flussbetten. Hier braucht es einfach Auftrieb und Reifen, die sich durch ihr Volumen an die Steine anschmiegen können und so dafür sorgen, dass man seine Linie halten kann. 

Ich kann nicht sagen, ob ich ohne Krampus auch das von @losbub erwähnte Mittelding mit 4" wählen würde. Vermutlich würde ich aber auf die richtig dicken Dinger zurückgreifen, die Gründe hab ich weiter oben ja schon erwähnt.

Was nun im Endeffekt angenehmer zu fahren ist (Was genau verstehst du eigentlich unter "angenehm"?) lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen. Ich möchte weder das eine, noch das andere hergeben.


----------



## a.nienie (22. Oktober 2014)

Das borrealis ist porno!
Tjunge...


----------



## titzy (22. Oktober 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Wohl Magersüchtig oder dem "Leichtsinn" zum Opfer gefallen



Ist definitiv dem (Race-)Leichtsinn zum Opfer gefallen.
Wenns Winterfatty fertisch ist/wird, hab ich auch wieder was Breites mit Gripreifen.
Mein On-One wurde ja auch schon auf der Tour als Schwucke unter der Fattys betitelt, ich gelobe Besserung!
Aber Schwalbe könnte ja mit seinen Reifen auch mal aus der Soße kommen...

Ach und da wir grad im Bilderfred sind, wo war das Fatty hier?


----------



## hoodride (22. Oktober 2014)

In Paris?


----------



## dorfmann (22. Oktober 2014)

mon Dieu


----------



## titzy (22. Oktober 2014)

hoodride schrieb:


> In Paris?



Bingo! Unweit davon hab ich das Fatty dann dem hier vorgestellt.





Man fragt mich dort auch mehrfach, was ich mit solch einem Rad dort in der City mache. 
Naja, wenn man halt auf der Rückreise über Paris muss, muss ja das Fatty halt auch mit.


----------



## oli_muenchen (22. Oktober 2014)

Was für eine schicke orangene Lenkertasche hadt Du denn da dran?


----------



## zoomer (23. Oktober 2014)

'nen Schlafsack ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Oktober 2014)

Würde sagen, das ist ein Drybag von Alpkit... Airlok Xtra irgendwas..


----------



## titzy (23. Oktober 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Was für eine schicke orangene Lenkertasche hadt Du denn da dran?





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Würde sagen, das ist ein Drybag von Alpkit... Airlok Xtra irgendwas..



@FlowinFlo liegt goldrichtig. Ist die Alpkit Airlok Xtra Dual Jaffa 13L. Reicht für alles was mit schlafen ohne Zelt zusammenhängt, als Schlafsack, Isomatte + Unterlage und etwas Wechselwäsche + Waschzeug.
Nur die Befestigungsriemen sind Selbstbau @cubation, da wir mit den orginal Alpkitriemen nicht klar gekommen sind. ^^

Ah, und für den Bilderfred: das erste (und einzige) Mal, dass ich mitn Fatty eingesunken bin musst ich unbedingt festhalten:


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> So knapp is es übrigens im Hinterbau mit Lou auf 80er Felge (nein, streift noch nicht, aber fast...;-)



Kannst du nicht die Ausfallenden einfacher weiter nach vorne schieben? Sind doch verstellbare, oder?


----------



## drurs (23. Oktober 2014)

Nützt leider nix, der Verstellweg reicht nicht aus, um die Schweißnaht vom "Reifenbauch" wegzuschieben; außerdem stösst der Reifen dann am unteren Joch vorne an...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Oktober 2014)

Wie sich die Bilder gleichen...






Nicolai hätte mal wirklich die Chance nutzen sollen beim Auflegen der zweiten Generation und die Yokes mal richtig dimensionieren... Schade eigentlich...


----------



## drurs (23. Oktober 2014)

Die Bilder gleichen sich, weil das beides Rahmen der 2ten Generation sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. Oktober 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Nützt leider nix, der Verstellweg reicht nicht aus, um die Schweißnaht vom "Reifenbauch" wegzuschieben; außerdem stösst der Reifen dann am unteren Joch vorne an...



 Nicolai und Reifenfreiheit. Ich hatte mal nen Argon Road Rahmen als Bezahlung für mein Praktikum bekommen, das war ähnlich fehlkonstruiert. War auf Singlespeed ausgelegt, mit kippbaren Ausfallenden und in der hintersten Position schliff ein 23mm Reifen oben im Yoke. Ein 28mm Reifen ging auch in der vordersten Position kaum durch.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte ja selber große Hoffnungen in den 2ten Generations-Rahmen gesetzt und wollte mir den kaufen. Weil er immer noch 170er HR-Naben verwendet und trotzdem extra breite Reifen zulässt (Der 1ste Generation-Rahmen kam sowieso nie in Frage, weil der ja überhaupt keine richtig dicken Reifen zulässt). Umso enttäuschender, dass dies nicht in vollem Umfang umgesetzt wurde.

Aber dennoch: ein super schöner Rahmen, egal ob mit Pinion oder ohne. Und superfette Reifen sind auch nicht alles.


----------



## hoodride (23. Oktober 2014)

Aller guten Dinge sind drei.


----------



## drurs (23. Oktober 2014)

nicht für mich.....
Ich war mit der ersten generation schon zufrieden nur das schaltungsgerümpel hat mich genervt, deswegen update auf den pinion-rahmen; daß der jetzt dickere Reifen kann ist ein willkommenes "Add-on" (man merkt die bessere Dämpfung doch recht deutlich, is in meinem Alter nicht zu vernachlässigen  )


----------



## dorfmann (23. Oktober 2014)

wer sowas hat:






kann sich nun auch sowas daneben stellen:


----------



## Holland (23. Oktober 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> kann sich nun auch sowas daneben stellen:



Passt eher zum Kawasaki-Rasenmäher im Baumarktangebot... 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## trial_neuling (23. Oktober 2014)

Ob man da am Preis noch was machen kann, wenn man weniger Spacer nimmt?


----------



## corra (23. Oktober 2014)

ich habe nicolai ne mail geschrieben das ich das garnicht witzig finde mir für nen grossen hauffen geld ein tailormade argon fat zu kaufen wo gross geschrieben wird das 4,8 reifen durchpassen und dann doch nur 11 cm freiheit gegeben sind !

ich möcht meinen am liebsten wieder hinschicken und mir ein borealis oder beargrease bestellen allerdings kann ich mir das in meiner gewichtsklasse auch klemmen


----------



## Börgit (23. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Oktober 2014)

Ist das hier der laber-thread?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Oktober 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ist das hier der laber-thread?



Sind zwar ein paar witzige Beiträge dabei, aber recht hat er, der Meister-Dieter!

Ggf. entsprechende Beiträge/Unterhaltung in den Laberfaden verschieben? -  Sonst erinnert mich das so stark an's 29er Forum...


----------



## Olca (25. Oktober 2014)

....eins stimmt ja wirklich, jeder Esel interessiert sich für die fatten bikes


----------



## Rocky10 (26. Oktober 2014)

[email protected]??????


----------



## Kubotan (26. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. Oktober 2014)

Sieht nach ner Runde Spaß aus...

Quelle: http://instagram.com/p/uTUdbcq5Z8/


----------



## MTsports (26. Oktober 2014)

Schnee, Schnee, Schnee, des war schee!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Oktober 2014)

Seeeeeeeeeehr nett, das Salsa.


----------



## oli_muenchen (26. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal wieder eine FETTE Runde an der Isar gedreht. Super war's!


----------



## Rommos (27. Oktober 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder eine FETTE Runde an der Isar gedreht. Super war's!



Immer wieder schön das Singular


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. Oktober 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331450Anhang anzeigen 331451



@taunusteufel78 : Das ist kein Salsa, das ist sowas hier: Klick Und es sind auch 2 verschiedene Ausbaustufen des Bikes. Da ist wohl noch ein "Kein-Schnee-Bild" dazwischen gerutscht.


----------



## MTsports (27. Oktober 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @taunusteufel78 : Das ist kein Salsa, das ist sowas hier: Klick Und es sind auch 2 verschiedene Ausbaustufen des Bikes. Da ist wohl noch ein "Kein-Schnee-Bild" dazwischen gerutscht.


Noch immer falsch
Taiwan liegt noch immer nicht in China


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass es mir nicht gefällt. Der Rahmen gefällt mir sogar sehr. Ob China oder Taiwan, der Unterschied ist nur marginal. Alle Global Player lassen ja dort produzieren. Aber es ist müßig hier darüber zu diskutieren. Lassen wir das lieber. Ist ja ein Bilderthread. Ich fahre seit einem Jahr ein China Carbon 29er auch bei Marathonrennen und bin immer noch begeistert von der Qualität, Steifigkeit und Verarbeitung. Diverse Carbon Rahmen aus Taiwan hatte ich auch schon unter meinem Hintern.


----------



## Smart_Sam (27. Oktober 2014)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-bike-quad-854404.html

Irgendwie cool .


----------



## svennox (27. Oktober 2014)

http://korean-world.blogspot.de/p/expedition-cycles.html


----------



## svennox (27. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (27. Oktober 2014)

Hier zwei schöne Bilder von Nicolai
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nicolai-Bikes/282678971751628


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Oktober 2014)

Die Hüpfbilder sind ganz nett, aber Jones & Salamandre sind dann doch mehr my cup of tea.

Ansonsten hätte ich noch das hier zu bieten:


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Oktober 2014)

Unbedingt mal auschecken: https://www.flickr.com/photos/delorenzo/page1/
Der Typ macht richtig gute Fotos!


----------



## svennox (28. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Oktober 2014)

Für Freunde der Gepäckbefestigung...



MIkes by qayaq, on Flickr


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Oktober 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und oben kann man Wasser einfüllen ?



Dürfte für Brennstoff sein. Ähnliches ist auch in den Gabelholmen und am Tretlager integriert. Das Teil ist für eine Südpol-Expedition konzipiert worden.


----------



## Biebertaler (28. Oktober 2014)




----------



## dorfmann (29. Oktober 2014)

Der Verrückte hat es tatsächlich getan:

Gebrochen! Neuer Höhenweltrekord per Fatbike


----------



## Alex0303 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ghost?


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Oktober 2014)

Ist ein umgelabeltes Nicolai. Aber das Thema gabs glaube ich schon mal hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (29. Oktober 2014)

Danke. 
Ich hab schon noch gewusst, dass es umgelabelt war. Wusste aber nicht mehr was.. 
Wollt aber nicht alles noch mal durchsuchen..


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Oktober 2014)

mein rad auch mal wieder bewegt


----------



## Knusberflogge (30. Oktober 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> mein rad auch mal wieder bewegt



Sandstein & Kieferngewächs, sieht gut aus! Dem wortkargen Sonnlicht würd ich sagen Sächsische Schweiz...wo ist das?


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Oktober 2014)

kleiner Zschirnstein, ja, sächsische


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Oktober 2014)

svennox schrieb:


> http://korean-world.blogspot.de/p/expedition-cycles.html



langsam nervt's mich - überall ist der maxxis chronicle auf bildern zu sehen, aber kaufen kann man ihn trotzdem noch nicht


----------



## Der Kokopelli (31. Oktober 2014)

nomen est omen



Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/BorealisBi...0.1414751727./743609695681759/?type=3&theater


----------



## bobtailoner (31. Oktober 2014)

Spontan kam heute das fatboy expert ins Haus.
Ich freu mir so den Ast ab, dass ich nun leider noch dieses miese Foto hochladen muss.
Habe nur schnell ein paar Kleinigkeiten dran geschraubt, die ich noch hier hatte.

66sick Sattel ( gehört eigentlich ans Rad der Dame )
Hope Sattelklemme
Hope Pedale
King Cage flaschenhalter 

Stütze und Vorbau werden gegen Thomson getauscht sobald ich weiß welche Vorbaulänge mir passt.


----------



## Don Trailo (1. November 2014)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/10/31...pt-plus-asian-examples-ti-carbon-other-hacks/


"Günstiges " ti


----------



## oli_muenchen (1. November 2014)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/10/31...pt-plus-asian-examples-ti-carbon-other-hacks/
> 
> 
> "Günstiges " ti
> Anhang anzeigen 332436



Van Nichloas ist in meiner Erinnerung auch keine "Edelmarke". Ich kenne die auch schon ein paar Jahre und war schon in Versuchung mir eines der 29er von denen zu holen.

Die Bike kennt Van Nicholas überhaupt nicht ?!

Bin mal gespannt, was das kosten wird. Rahmenpreise der 29er liegen bei 1500...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (1. November 2014)

Heute die ersten km geschafft und ich bekomme das Grinsen nicht mehr weg. 
Die Bennies mögen ja auch ganz nett sein, ich denke aber schon, dass die Hope hochwertiger sind.
Außerdem hatte ich die Schwarzen gerade vom Enduro über 
Die bennies sind nun auf dem Bike der Freundin.

Was ist denn am fatboy sonst ein bekannter Schwachpunkt?


----------



## svennox (2. November 2014)

...yeahhhhh coole Seite .....alles geniale FATBIKE-INFOS bisher 

ps. ..da werf ich gleich mal ein Ausstellungsfoto hier rein! Möglichst kein Post ohne Foto, wenns geht !


----------



## F7 Uli (2. November 2014)

Kleine Dusche am Reichstag


----------



## Ragnarim (2. November 2014)

Grad gefunden, da hat mich ein Fotograf ja erwischt beim Lautertal Marathon ... ups


----------



## meikltschäcksn (2. November 2014)

fat playground am inn

 

 paßt...


----------



## Fabeymer (3. November 2014)

9,18 kg. 

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/fairwheel-bikes-builds-a-20lb-fat-bike-40947/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (3. November 2014)

WOW!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. November 2014)

Tolles bike,leider zu teuer!


----------



## oli_muenchen (3. November 2014)

Lustig. Da geht noch was... 8,715 kg. Angeblich...






http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/05/15/did-fair-wheel-bikes-build-the-worlds-lightest-fat-bike/

Die sind sich schon arg ähnlich die zwei Räder....


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2014)

Goil


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. November 2014)

Durchgewischt!
Der abschließende Blick in den Putzeimer mit Dreckwasser glich einem Blick in einen riesen Topf Buchstabensuppe.....


----------



## BigJohn (3. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Goil


Zum Glück wurde da noch an den Details gefeilt (3. Bild)


----------



## san_andreas (4. November 2014)

Das Salsa mit nicht ganz so fetten Reifen....nice !


----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2014)

e





Ragnarim schrieb:


> Grad gefunden, da hat mich ein Fotograf ja erwischt beim Lautertal Marathon ... ups
> Anhang anzeigen 332886


Sieht aus, als würdest du einen Zwerg überholen 
Cooles Foto


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. November 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als würdest du einen Zwerg überholen


 Stimmt! Und das Surly ist Gullivers Eisen.


----------



## zoomer (4. November 2014)

Ich frage mich auch ob er schon mal eine Art Fahrrad gehabt hat oder
sein halbes Leben drauf warten musste bis endlich dies passende
für ihn gebaut wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. November 2014)




----------



## Fabeymer (5. November 2014)

Blue Lug hat's drauf.


----------



## barbarissima (5. November 2014)

@Optimizer 
Das sieht ziemlich perfekt aus  (die gelben Pedale halte ich jetzt einfach mal zu )


----------



## Pimper (5. November 2014)

Sehr schönes Surly.... Diese Fade-Lackierungen fand ich früher schon geil...

Das waren mal Zeiten...^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


>





Netzfund oder Neuanschaffung?


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2014)

Unser Designer-Opti würde doch bei Pedalen und Kettenblatt nicht das sparen anfangen


----------



## Fabeymer (6. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Netzfund oder Neuanschaffung?



Das ist ein Aufbau des Blue Lug Bikeshops aus Japan. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelug


----------



## Optimizer (6. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Netzfund oder Neuanschaffung?


irgendwann vielleicht wird der On-One-Rahmen ersetzt. Jedoch noch nicht jetzt. Und wenn, dann nur wieder gegen ein Doppelobergeröhr!


----------



## Don Trailo (6. November 2014)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/11/06/salsa-introduces-a-stiffer-lighter-bucksaw-carbon-full-suspension-fat-bikes-taken-up-a-notch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2014)

G.


----------



## dukestah (6. November 2014)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333840 http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/11/06/salsa-introduces-a-stiffer-lighter-bucksaw-carbon-full-suspension-fat-bikes-taken-up-a-notch/


hübsch, jetzt noch einen sinnvollen antrieb dann passt es


----------



## corra (6. November 2014)

scheisse das 2te noch nicht fertig muss ich schonwieder das spaaren anfangen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. November 2014)

Netzfund


----------



## Fabeymer (6. November 2014)

Auf dem Bild stimmt alles, vom Rad über die Modelauswahl, das Trikot bis hin zu den Socken. Der Thread kann zu.


----------



## Pimper (7. November 2014)

> Der Thread kann zu.



...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (7. November 2014)

Na ja,
mir wäre eine schöne Sichtbetonwand, ein Canyon Dude, mittelbraune Haare
und wenn schon Roady, ein schlichtes Rapha Outfit lieber.
Gut der Font im Logo links oben passt auch nicht gerade zu den ganzen anderen
Schriftzügen im Bild - aber sonst ist es ganz ok.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. November 2014)

Pimper schrieb:


> ...^^



Haha, das Emoticon zum Nickname. 



zoomer schrieb:


> Na ja,
> mir wäre eine schöne Sichtbetonwand, ein Canyon Dude, mittelbraune Haare
> und wenn schon Roady, ein schlichtes *Rapha Outfit* lieber.
> Gut der Font im Logo links oben passt auch nicht gerade zu den ganzen anderen
> Schriftzügen im Bild - aber sonst ist es ganz ok.



  Ausgerechnet Rapha...  








> Yo Marketing dude man of Rapha (thinking theys gots oney) did you spend all the cash on strippers and hotdog outfits and forget this was a SS fucking race? Couldn’t you of traded some that flashy bullshit poser gear off to some local for his SS bike? Also, your mechanic Tommy boy couldn’t figure out how to SS that bike with gears really quick? Sounds like lazy got the best of him. SSCXWC doesn’t mean Super Sexy Cyclocross World Championships (Jesus, I can’t believe I have to spell this out for you but I will so you know next time) It really means, Single Speed Cyclocross World Championships. Two things you guys forgot to do, Start the race with the right bike and end it with a fucking tattoo bitches! So really you didn’t win- you gotta play by the rules because there was a line behind you in both the women’s and men’s category that was salivating for a hotdog and hungry for that damn tattoo! Rapha should be DF, its that simple.



http://drunkcyclist.com/2011/12/05/rapha-this-ones-for-you/


----------



## zoomer (7. November 2014)

Schon gesehen.

Ich möchte das Zeug auch nicht anziehen, aber schlecht ausschauen tut's nicht.

Und das ganze Rapha Problem nur weil er sich zu spät zum Rennen angemeldet
die volle Startgebühr zahlen musste.
:kopfschüttelsmiley:


----------



## damianfromhell (7. November 2014)

Ah ne den lieber ein Surly und lockerer Fummel. Das hat mehr charme als so ein Massenprodukt-Plastebomber.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. November 2014)




----------



## zoomer (7. November 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>



"Canyon"

Der Trabbi des Westens - und man muss fast genau so lange drauf warten.


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. November 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> "Canyon"



Mein Smiley galt dem interpunktionsverweigernden, legasthenischen Gestammel damianfromhells,
der sich wohl nicht um die Verständlichkeit des eigenen Gesagten schert und seine Wortmeldung damit ad absurdum führt.


----------



## damianfromhell (7. November 2014)

Okay okay hast recht ich änder es


----------



## dorfmann (7. November 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ah ne den lieber nen surly ubd lockerer fummel...



fixed


----------



## damianfromhell (7. November 2014)

Mist  sollte lesen was ich nebenbei tippe bevor ich auf senden drücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. November 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> fixed



Pööööse !


----------



## jmr-biking (7. November 2014)

Bilda!


----------



## damianfromhell (7. November 2014)

Boar die gelben Felgen sind wow OÖ


----------



## exto (7. November 2014)

Das On One Fatty ist das perfekte Beispiel dafür, dass man auch simple, preisbewusste Großserientechnik schön und eigenständig gestalten kann.
Die Produktdesigner (bzw. Erbsenzähler) aller großen Hersteller, die sich jetzt bemüßigt fühlen, mit ihren einfallslosen Kisten den Markt zu überschwämmen, sollten alle dazu verdonnert werden, mindestens einen Tag lang vor dieser Mühle nieder zu knien!


----------



## Smart_Sam (7. November 2014)

Das ist aber ein Baby Fatty. Da find ich die Gabel schöner.


----------



## patrick_ (8. November 2014)

mattercycles.com


----------



## svennox (8. November 2014)

tolle Bikes auf der Seite 

FATBIKEimpression


----------



## BigJohn (8. November 2014)

Das Matter wirkt sehr kurz und hoch. Wie soll man mit sowas ne ordentliche Steigung hoch kommen?


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (8. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Matter wirkt sehr kurz und hoch. Wie soll man mit sowas ne ordentliche Steigung hoch kommen?





			
				mattercycles schrieb:
			
		

> Effective top tube length
> Custom
> Seat tube length
> Custom
> ...



... nichts genaues weiß man nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adieu (10. November 2014)

Kurze oder lange Kettenstrebe, das ist die Frage...
Auf dem Trail ist's (zumindest für mich, zudem nicht am Fatbike) klar, im Schnee ist's aber eine andere Geschichte, ich bin da immernoch nicht Mike C. Meinung, auch wenn er es mind. 1000 x besser weiss als ich.
Diese Diskussion kann ewigs geführt werden und ist hier fehl am Platz, aber den Denkanstoss gegen hat mir dies:
http://lacemine29.blogspot.ch/2014/09/snowbike-geometry.html
Man kann lange drum herum reden, ausprobieren muss man es.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2014)

Mal nen Video aus der Schweiz...


----------



## dukestah (10. November 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mal nen Video aus der Schweiz...


hammer! ich frag mich nur wie der auf den völlig unfahrbar rutschigen surly reifen um die kurven kommt


----------



## Adieu (11. November 2014)

dukestah schrieb:


> hammer! ich frag mich nur wie der auf den völlig unfahrbar rutschigen surly reifen um die kurven kommt


Naja, da fehlt einfach Schnee...

So



















f
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Was freu ich mich auf den Schnee


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (11. November 2014)

... hab' zwar keine roten Haare (hab ich überhaupt Haare ) aber... gefällt mir 
Nur, cutouts statt Carolina in den Felgen wären mir lieber... vielleicht eines in Glückskleeblattform gegenüber vom Ventil + grünem Felgenband wär' echt 





Quelle


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2014)

Meins...seit gestern.







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. November 2014)




----------



## dukestah (11. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meins...seit gestern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr schön! was ist das für eine rahmentasche?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. November 2014)

Die hauseigene. Hersteller ist Porcelain Rocket Bags.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2014)

So isses...

G.


----------



## dukestah (12. November 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die hauseigene. Hersteller ist Porcelain Rocket Bags.


schick schick, aber nicht gerade das was man unter schnäppchen versteht


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2014)

Ist die Rahmentasche beim Blizzard nicht serienmäßig dabei?


----------



## Fabeymer (12. November 2014)

Anscheinend schon, aber Porcelain Rocket gehört allgemein und auch völlig zurecht nicht zu den Billigheimern.


----------



## ONE78 (12. November 2014)




----------



## Fabeymer (12. November 2014)

Boah!


----------



## damianfromhell (13. November 2014)

Wow und teure stütze ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2014)

Ah das 44 hatten wir vor längerem schon mal, aber damals war der Carbonanteil irgendwie niedriger


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. November 2014)

Nur anders verteilt.  Statt der tapered Stahlgabel steckte mWn eine White Brothers drin.


----------



## lucie (13. November 2014)

Was versteckt sich denn da?


----------



## mtbbee (13. November 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Was versteckt sich denn da?


 ein 26" Fatbike und ein 29"er ... oder wars doch ne Nummer kleiner: etwas Erwachsenes und ein Baby 
Egal, auf jeden Fall ein bezaubernes Pärchen


----------



## Smart_Sam (13. November 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ein 26" Fatbike und ein 29"er ... oder wars doch ne Nummer kleiner: etwas Erwachsenes und ein Baby
> Egal, auf jeden Fall ein bezaubernes Pärchen



Der Gabel nach eher ein 24" Baby Fatty. Auf dem Reifen stehts auch drauf 24x.


----------



## lucie (13. November 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Der Gabel nach eher ein 24" Baby Fatty. Auf dem Reifen stehts auch drauf 24x.


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nur anders verteilt.  Statt der tapered Stahlgabel steckte mWn eine White Brothers drin.


jedenfalls finde ich es so besser


----------



## svennox (14. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meins...seit gestern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER, freue mich schon über weitere Bilder.. von deinem neuen fatty !


----------



## svennox (14. November 2014)

..war das hier schon ? ..gerade gefunden ! 





http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...atbike-und-guenstige-carbon-racer/a19895.html

*im LINK sind noch div. weitere Bilder und Infos und Preise usw.!!!*
**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (14. November 2014)

Mittelfett geht auch


----------



## zoomer (14. November 2014)

Sieht furchtbar unauffällig oder normal aus.

Sind das jetzt 29+ (weil's doch recht eng zum Sitzrohr aussieht)
oder gar eins der neuen Formate ?


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. November 2014)

29+. Soo eng ist es gar nicht am Sitzrohr. Die Enge ist nur am Umwerfer. bei 1x10 oder 1x11 wäre das kein Thema. Es ist nich das Puffin (Fatbike). Der Rooster (29+) von Singular lässt noch auf sich warten.

Gerade das "unauffällige" finde ich klasse.


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2014)

Mach da mal ein paar ordentliche Felgen hin. So ist das ja 29+-


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. November 2014)

Ja, das Potential auf 21mm (?) Maulweite geht da komplett flöten.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mach da mal ein paar ordentliche Felgen hin. So ist das ja 29+-





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (14. November 2014)

Ich weiß. Mir fehlt nur gerade das Geld dazu. Kommt noch!!
Wollte erst mal sehen, ob das überhaupt passt. Und es passt - auch wenn es erst nicht danach aussah. brauche nun ein paar Felgen mit > 35 mm für wenig Geld


----------



## svennox (14. November 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Mittelfett geht auch


GEWÖHNUNGSBEDÜRFTIG...
aber um so länger ich hin schaue...um so mehr gefällts mir
..denn sich von der Masse ab zu setzen...kann nicht schaden


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. November 2014)

Hast du noch ein paar Fotos, wie es an den Streben im Hinterbau platzmäßig aussieht?


----------



## oli_muenchen (14. November 2014)

Mache ich am Wochenende. Mit dem Handy bekomme ich das nicht scharf.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. November 2014)

Heute mal einen bash gebastellt......


----------



## zoomer (14. November 2014)

Find ich schön.

Ausserdem bin ich auch ein grosser Freund von Kettenschlössern 
Einmalniet geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## chickenway-user (14. November 2014)

Was war der Bash ursprünglich?

29+ schaut eigentlich fast aus, wie 26"x2.4


----------



## Pimper (14. November 2014)

> Mittelfett geht auch



Ich find den Rahmen nicht schlecht. Einer der wenigen, wo mal kein Rohr gebogen ist und keine Pseudo-Differenzierungsmerkmale reinvergewaltigt wurden. 

Wenn da auch 4,0" durchgeht....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. November 2014)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Was war der Bash ursprünglich?
> 
> Ein Aluklotz!?


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. November 2014)

So, heute mal artgerecht ausgeführt.  Beginne deutlich Gefallen zu finden an dem 3.0er (Plus-) Format! 








Und weil ich vorher noch gefragt wurde nach der Reifenfreihet:







Anfangs war noch ein Teil des Umwerfers im Weg (für Down Pull..):






Den Teil habe ich aber kurzerhand abgesägt






Die Reifenfreiheit zur Sitzstrebe und zur Schelle reicht aber aus.

Wenn ich mal eine breitere Felge einbaue, dann wird sich das noch weiter entspannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (16. November 2014)




----------



## svennox (17. November 2014)

ohhhh @oli_muenchen das ist aber verdammt eng, oder !?!?!


----------



## oli_muenchen (17. November 2014)

Nein, das ist okay.


----------



## ONE78 (18. November 2014)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. November 2014)

Sieht stark aus
Die Laufräder übersteigen jetzt wertmäßig das kompl.bike


----------



## Rocky10 (18. November 2014)

letzter Schlammsonntag


----------



## corra (19. November 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


>


super geil ! aber sooo teuer sind die felgen jetzt auch nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> letzter SchlammsonntagAnhang anzeigen 336880 Anhang anzeigen 336881 Anhang anzeigen 336882



Mit Spikereifen auf normalem Boden. Poh, die wären mir dafür zu schade  Besonders bei dem Preis von FÄTireifen 

G.


----------



## Adieu (19. November 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


>


 
Jaaahhh... diese Felgen. Würds ebenfalls genau so machen. Oder höchstens grauer Schriftzug. *sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. November 2014)

ist das nicht sogar ein grauer Schriftzug?


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. November 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit Spikereifen auf normalem Boden. Poh, die wären mir dafür zu schade  Besonders bei dem Preis von FÄTireifen
> 
> G.



Soviel ich weiß schreiben die Hersteller , das die Spikes erst Eingefahren werden sollen ( bei Schwalbe 50Km und bei Dillinger etwa 40Km ) am besten sogar auf Teer damit sie sich richtig setzen können.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß schreiben die Hersteller , das die Spikes erst Eingefahren werden sollen ( bei Schwalbe 50Km und bei Dillinger etwa 40Km ) am besten sogar auf Teer damit sie sich richtig setzen können.



Natürlich nur auf Teer, wer das nicht macht wirds büßen. Aber die Bilder sind alles auf Schmutzboden 

G.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. November 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ist das nicht sogar ein grauer Schriftzug?



Ich hätte auf ein mattes Off White getippt. Sieht jedenfalls gut aus!


----------



## exto (19. November 2014)

Mir isses zu heftig.

...aber vielleicht ist das auch nur der Neid


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2014)

Ja, an die Heftigkeit der Schrift muß man sich gewöhnen. Aber hat was  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (20. November 2014)

Was kostet so ne Nextie Felge...   ?!?

Nur damit ich weiß wie neidig ich sein muss...


----------



## oli_muenchen (20. November 2014)

http://www.nextie-bike.com/fat-bike/26-inch-wheels


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2014)

Damit man die Schrift überhaupt mal erkennen kann, hier nochmal in größerer Ausführung.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. November 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Was kostet so ne Nextie Felge...   ?!?
> Nur damit ich weiß wie neidig ich sein muss...


Bis sie bei Dir sind, zahlt man je nach Dollar Kurs, Bezahlart und Ausführung etwas über 700 Euro für 2 Stück (inkl. Zoll, MwSt und Versand).
Gestern kam auch bei mir so ein nettes Paket an


----------



## muschi (20. November 2014)

Schön das das mit dem nicht sooooo teuer jetzt geklärt ist.


----------



## a3styler (20. November 2014)

puhh....   das wären dann 700,- + Naben + Speichen (einspeichen lassen)...   

Sehr geile Felgen, und bin auch grad sehr angetan davon...    aber für mich dann doch zu viel des Guten...


----------



## damianfromhell (20. November 2014)

Für carbon finde ich das extrem günstig wenn ich überlege was meine edge gekostet haben^^


----------



## Monolithic (20. November 2014)

Sonst schreien alle immer rum, man solle ja die Decals von den Felgen pulen - nur bei Carbonringen kann der Aufdruck gar nicht groß genug sein.  Find's potthäßlich. Schwarz auf schwarz wär ok.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2014)

Als die Hochflanschfelgen mit dem noch jungen Material Carbon entwickelt wurden, war man eben stolz wie Bolle und hat den Firmennamen groß draufgeschrieben, was sich bis heute erhalten hat.
Ob man es persönlich hübsch findet oder nicht, ist das eine, aber dass man die lächerlich bunten und einseitigen Abziehbildchen auf Alufelgen mit stilistisch symmetrisch angeordeneten Decals von Carbonfelgen gleichsetzt, zeugt von wenig Differenzierungsfähigkeit.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (20. November 2014)

Bei Nextie kann man sich´s ja aussuchen. Ganz ohne kann man die auch bestellen. Die schreiben einem sogar "Ich hasse Schriftzüge" auf die Felge wenn man möchte... Polarisierend sind die Felgen ja sowieso, dann kommt´s darauf auch nicht mehr an. Passt ja gut zum ganzen Fatbike-Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (20. November 2014)

Wie viel muss man dann noch für das Einspeichen rechnen und wo kann man so was machen lassen?
Ich bin da völlig planlos, hatte bisher nur fertige Laufradsätze.


----------



## Wbs_70 (20. November 2014)

frag mal felix:
http://light-wolf.de/

tipp!


----------



## Optimizer (20. November 2014)

Für diejenigen hier, die ihren Nachwuchs fördern wollen...


----------



## divergent! (20. November 2014)

geil, haste einen link zu dem kinderrad?


----------



## drurs (20. November 2014)

Update: jetzt mit Gates und damit eigentlich fertig...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2014)

G.


----------



## Martina H. (20. November 2014)




----------



## corra (21. November 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Update: jetzt mit Gates und damit eigentlich fertig...


lou auf 80mm halo felge passt bei dir ??? welches bj ist dein rahmen


----------



## harni (21. November 2014)

Morgen.
Hab mir gestern bei Rose in München mal das Tusker angesehen.
Wirkt alles sehr schön durchdacht und wertig. Allerdings liegen die Sitzstreben auch im oberen Bereich recht weit draussen.
Sogar breiter als die Kettenstreben.
Hab da Bedenken dass man mit SG 46 da anstößt.

Gefahren bin ich es nicht.
Gruß harni


Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. November 2014)

Bisschen rumgebastelt.....


----------



## drurs (21. November 2014)

corra schrieb:


> lou auf 80mm halo felge passt bei dir ??? welches bj ist dein rahmen


Hi Corra,
"passen" is so ne Sache..
ist genauso knapp wie bei Vighor, ca 1mm auf jeder Seite noch frei; aber prinzipiell gehts. 
Rahmen ist aktuell, also Bj 2014 ( hatte das vorherige Modell auch, da wäre der Reifen nie im Leben durchgegangen...)
hier mal ein Bild:




apropos: kannst Du mal bitte messen, wie breit dein 5er Dillinger auf der 80er Felge baut? 
Danke,
Uli


----------



## trial_neuling (21. November 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 337414 Bisschen rumgebastelt.....


Goldenes Mukluk mit weißen Felgen sieht einfach geil aus.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. November 2014)

Danke, aber Felgenfarbe ist "hellelfenbein RAL 1015"


----------



## trial_neuling (21. November 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Danke, aber Felgenfarbe ist "hellelvenbein RAL 1015"


Ich hätte auf RAL 7035 "Lichtgrau" getippt. 

Auch die harten Kontouren des GC passen gut zum Gesamtbild. Was mich nur wundert sind die zahlreichen schwarzen Decals. Mein Mukluk 2 Rahmen (ebenfalls 2014) hat die nämlich nicht. Nur am Oberrohr.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. November 2014)

Hab ich nachträglich aufgebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (21. November 2014)

> ca 1mm auf jeder Seite noch frei



Und das geht im Gelände noch ? Also da dürfte in ein paar 100 km einiges abgschliffen sein; und wenn es nur der Lack/Eloxal ist, dann hatte man wohl Glück. Ich hab ringsrum knappe 5 mm frei und das ist absolut grenzwertig...



> kannst Du mal bitte messen, wie breit dein 5er Dillinger auf der 80er Felge baut?



Hierzu hat 45NRTH auch ein chart: http://45nrth.com/files/chronicles/Tire-Geometry_hires.jpg


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. November 2014)

Ganz schön enttäuschend so ein nicolai-"fat",m.M.n.!
Da muss der Reifen aber 100%ig sitzen.


----------



## drurs (21. November 2014)

Pimper schrieb:


> Und das geht im Gelände noch ? Also da dürfte in ein paar 100 km einiges abgschliffen sein; und wenn es nur der Lack/Eloxal ist, dann hatte man wohl Glück. Ich hab ringsrum knappe 5 mm frei und das ist absolut grenzwertig...
> 
> 
> 
> Hierzu hat 45NRTH auch ein chart: http://45nrth.com/files/chronicles/Tire-Geometry_hires.jpg



Danke für den link, aber so wie ich das seh ist der 5er Dillinger doch praktisch gleich breit wie der Lou? d.h. wenn der eine streift kann der andere doch auch nicht funktionieren,oder?

Bis jetzt gings im Gelände ganz gut, ich hab da aber auch nicht den Blutdruck: hatte vorher das erste Argon FAT mit 4.0er reifen was super war, ich wollte aber die Pinion; die größere Reifenfreiheit war da ein (willkommener) Zusatz aber kein Kaufgrund, d.h. wenn der Lou geht is es ok, wenn nicht, kommt halt was schmäleres drauf (ich hab die angegebene Reifenhreiheit von 110mm als max. Abstand im Yoke interpretiert, was sich auch als richtig herausgestellt hat)
Übrigens streift der Lou auf 80er Felge fast an der Bluto.Gabelbrücke, aufgenommene Steine ziehen schöne Furchen in den Lack, ein noch höherer Reifen (Bud?) macht da definitiv richtige Probleme.....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. November 2014)

Lou und Bud,sollen nach Angaben von surly,auf einer 82er Felge 116mm breit sein.
Der Dillinger 5 nur 107mm.
(Sorry for offtopik)


----------



## corra (21. November 2014)

und so ist es auch meiner ist gemessen auf rd 106 habe so 2-3mm auf jeder seite



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ganz schön enttäuschend so ein nicolai-"fat",m.M.n.!
> Da muss der Reifen aber 100%ig sitzen.



jap ich würde es als traurig bezeichnen 



drurs schrieb:


> Danke für den link, aber so wie ich das seh ist der 5er Dillinger doch praktisch gleich breit wie der Lou? d.h. wenn der eine streift kann der andere doch auch nicht funktionieren,oder?
> 
> Bis jetzt gings im Gelände ganz gut, ich hab da aber auch nicht den Blutdruck: hatte vorher das erste Argon FAT mit 4.0er reifen was super war, ich wollte aber die Pinion; die größere Reifenfreiheit war da ein (willkommener) Zusatz aber kein Kaufgrund, d.h. wenn der Lou geht is es ok, wenn nicht, kommt halt was schmäleres drauf (ich hab die angegebene Reifenhreiheit von 110mm als max. Abstand im Yoke interpretiert, was sich auch als richtig herausgestellt hat)
> Übrigens streift der Lou auf 80er Felge fast an der Bluto.Gabelbrücke, aufgenommene Steine ziehen schöne Furchen in den Lack, ein noch höherer Reifen (Bud?) macht da definitiv richtige Probleme.....




und das finde ich nicht wenn eine breite von 110 mm angegeben ist erwarte ich zwischen den festen teilen mind.120-125 mm  
damit grade bei nem fatbike auch mal matsch schlamm usw mit durch kann 

aber ein gutes hat es ohne den breiten stress währe ich nie auf die geilen 45nrth reifen gekommen


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. November 2014)




----------



## Sandro31 (23. November 2014)




----------



## chickenway-user (23. November 2014)




----------



## Bumble (23. November 2014)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>


Das sind doch die alten Laufräder vom Opti ?


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2014)

Pssssst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (23. November 2014)

Ja, gebraucht kaufen hält die Kosten niedrig...
Rahmen, Steuersatz, Kurbeln, Kette (wegen der langen Kettenstreben) und Schläuche sind neu, Laufräder, Reifen, Schnellspanner gebraucht. Und der Rest von meinen anderen Rädern abgebaut. So wars dann günstiger als das Rolling-Bundle-Dingsbums und da fehlt ja noch die Kurbel. Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch das Genisis Caribou, aber dann gabs den Fattyrahmen für 180 und...






Die Carbongabel hätte ich noch gern, andere Felgen/Reifen und die anderen Räder wollen vielleicht auch das ein oder andere Teil zurück. Aber jetzt wird erstmal probiert und gefahren...

Meine Mama findets super und will jetzt auch eins.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. November 2014)

Ist das der alte LRS von @Optimizer?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (24. November 2014)

harni schrieb:


> Morgen.
> Hab mir gestern bei Rose in München mal das Tusker angesehen.
> Wirkt alles sehr schön durchdacht und wertig. Allerdings liegen die Sitzstreben auch im oberen Bereich recht weit draussen.
> Sogar breiter als die Kettenstreben.
> ...


----------



## harni (24. November 2014)

Liebe Rose Entwickler,
Respekt! Freut mich, wenn Ihr hier mitlest, und gleich noch ne Problemlösung noch zur Serie parat habt.
Antwort mit CAD Bild zählt für mich auch als wirklich glaubhaft. Da können sich andere Firmen ne Scheibe abschneiden...
Mit den breiten Sitzstreben hatte ich es für mich schon ausgeschlossen.
So gibt's noch ne Chance! 
Danke u Gruß
harni


----------



## damianfromhell (24. November 2014)

Als onlineshop muss man ja zeit haben^^


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2014)

@RoseBikesTech 
Ihr hättet besser mal auf der Eurobike eins hingestellt, dann hätten wir uns selbst ein Bild machen können, oder zwei


----------



## zoomer (25. November 2014)

Ich bin inzwischen schon drei mal dran vorbeigelaufen 

Inzwischen steht es weiter innen, nicht mehr direkt vor der Scheibe


----------



## Rommos (25. November 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen schon drei mal dran vorbeigelaufen
> 
> Inzwischen steht es weiter innen, nicht mehr direkt vor der Scheibe


Am Samstag stand es ziemlich am Eingang....


----------



## harni (27. November 2014)

Morgen,
@ RoseBikes:
Noch eine Frage zum Raw und zum Lack wegen Salz im Winter. Nehme an das Raw ist wirklich ohne Eloxal / Lack, oder?
Das Graue ist lackiert.
Danke u Gruß
Harni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. November 2014)

*FATBIKE* Bilder Thread


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (27. November 2014)

harni schrieb:


> Morgen,
> @ RoseBikes:
> Noch eine Frage zum Raw und zum Lack wegen Salz im Winter. Nehme an das Raw ist wirklich ohne Eloxal / Lack, oder?
> Das Graue ist lackiert.
> ...


_________________________________________________
Hallo Harni,

damit der Rahmen länger haltbar ist, wir der raw finish Rahmen im letzten Schritt noch mit Klarlack überzogen.

Viele Grüße,
RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## zoomer (27. November 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *FATBIKE* Bilder Thread



Oh, fühle mich auch schuldig.

Bitte einmal Putzen und Abstauben ....


----------



## mpazu (28. November 2014)

Habe mir zu meinem 9 Zero 7 noch ein Max Jagamoasta gekauft damit es nicht so alleine ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2014)

...die machen doch auch dieses tolle Fully 

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. November 2014)

@mpazu Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sieht gut aus. Da bist Du wohl einer der ersten mit dem dicken Jumbo Jim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpazu (28. November 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> @mpazu Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sieht gut aus. Da bist Du wohl einer der ersten mit dem dicken Jumbo Jim


Hallo Kokopelli der dicke Jumbo fährt sich super 0,5 Bar und was soll ich sagen bin jetzt damit ca. 300Km gefahren rollt einfach super


----------



## mpazu (28. November 2014)

Danken Kokobelli ja der Jumbo Jim in 4.8 fährt sich mit 0.5 Bar super, bin bis jetzt damit ca. 300km gefahren.
Zum Vergleich zum Surly Nate 4.0 rollt der Schwalbe um Welten besser.


----------



## Vighor (28. November 2014)

Das neue Sandman frame:
Andere Farbe und Titan soll es auch gleich im Januar geben.





Frame kommt mit 55mm Fatlab Felgen, vorne ne 110mm Nabe ..
Damit wird mal alles über 4inch ein no-go werden - Da brauch ich Bumble nicht zu quoten 

Aber Sandman hat ja ne eigene Fangemeinde, vielleicht funktioniert das dann doch marketing technisch. Gewicht vom Frame ist jedenfalls niedrig für alu (1850gr angegeben) aber im Vergleich zur Konkurenz hat man ein paar Sachen Verschlafen.


----------



## ONE78 (28. November 2014)




----------



## oli_muenchen (28. November 2014)

Sehr sch5! Fährst Du ungeschaltet? Und: was für ein Rahmen ist das?


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. November 2014)

98% aller Bildbeiträge @ONE78 s sind Netzfunde...
Der Rahmen ist von Moonmen.


----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auf eine Rohloff XXL in 190mm müsstest du dann aber nochmal 10 Jahre warten


Jetzt muss ich mich doch glatt selbst zitieren, weil ich mich selbst als Lügner entlarvt hab.

Heute (oder eigentlich schon gestern) hab ich nämlich eine 190mm Rohloff Speedhub vor die Linse bekommen. Dachte das könnte den einen oder anderen hier interessieren.












...ich bin das Teil übrigens auch gefahren
Und es gibt neuerdings auch den Knochen für PM-Aufnahmen.


----------



## Olca (29. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich doch glatt selbst zitieren, weil ich mich selbst als Lügner entlarvt hab.
> 
> Heute (oder eigentlich schon gestern) hab ich nämlich eine 190mm Rohloff Speedhub vor die Linse bekommen. Dachte das könnte den einen oder anderen hier interessieren.
> 
> ...



Na, da war wohl einer bei Mauers;-)


----------



## svennox (29. November 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> 98% aller Bildbeiträge @ONE78 s sind Netzfunde...
> Der Rahmen ist von Moonmen.


IST DOCH schei$$egal, die Bikes sind trotzdem geil 

ps. .. @mpazu ..interessant !
 (ich bin mal so frei und poste dein Bike hier noch mal etwas grösser, in deinem Album ist ja leider nichts)


----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Na, da war wohl einer bei Mauers;-)


Ja, den haben wir auf dem Weg zum Nightride noch mitgenommen. Wollte die Rohloff im Fatboy mal sehen und hab mich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal auf ein Awol gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (29. November 2014)

Am Fatbike kann eine Rohloff endlich ihre wahren Vorteile voll ausspielen. Und im Gegensatz zum Normalo-MTB passt's optisch auch endlich.

Das war übrigens keine Lüge, sondern eine (ggf. unbegründete) Annahme, die sich im Nachhinein als falsch erwiesen hat. Trotzdem danke für Info und Bilder !


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2014)

Ich kann einer Nabenschaltung eh nicht viel abgewinnen. Das Rohloff-Fatboy bewegt sich im Preisrahmen eines Pro (~3600€), welches mit XX1 o.ä. und Bluto daherkommt. Ich mfür meinen Teil müsste da nicht lange überlegen, wenn das Fatboy für mich in Frage käme.


----------



## Olca (30. November 2014)

Sehe ich ganz ähnlich.
Auch wenn ich die cleanere Optik gegenüber der Kettenschaltung, die mir vom Grundprinzip schon etwas antiquiert daherkommt, schon sehr mag und auch die Tatsache das man die an ein paar Rahmen auch mit Gates Riemen fahren kann, bin ich von der Sram 11fach Geschichte sehr begeistert.
Die Nabe ist leider technisch nicht wirklich weiterentwickelt worden, was man vor allem beim Gewicht und Wirkungsgrad (konstruktionsbedingt) merkt und das ganze in einer gehobenen Preisklasse.
Punkten kann die Nabe vor allem bei der Haltbarkeit und Funktion auch bei widrigsten Wetterbedingungen und der vollen Schlammpackung...
Würde das Gewicht und der Wirkungsgrad merklich verbessert könnte sie wieder auf meine Wunschliste wandern...

Gruß Olli


----------



## Pimper (30. November 2014)

Ich bin alles andere als Rohloff-Fan...und werde in der Regel dafür immer wieder an den Pranger gestellt. Aber hier im Fat Forum sind wir uns ja sowieso einig.... 

Da mein Fatbike aber quasi immer im Dreck wühlt und das Gewicht nicht ganz so im Fokus steht, wäre die Rohloff am Fatbike nach mehr als 15 Jahren Marktpräsenz zumindest eine Debatte wert.  Am Normalo-MTB: nicht notwendig.


----------



## dukestah (30. November 2014)

Ich fahr ja am Pugsley eine Alfine und finde 'nicht Kettenschaltung' am Fatty echt genial. Stören tut mich nur das schwere Hinterrad aber als Alternative zu Schaltwerk oder Pinion ist Rohloff und Co definitiv 'fat'


----------



## Holland (30. November 2014)

Bilder...


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. November 2014)

Bilder ?

Bitteschön 



 

 

 

 



Einfach zur Auflockerung eine kleine Auswahl einiger Touren


----------



## dorfmann (30. November 2014)




----------



## schrabinski (30. November 2014)

Da isses endlich mein neues Sofa!
Sitzt sich äußerst bequem und Tubeless rollt wie die Sau!





Der neue Gerätt by Schrabinski, on Flickr




Disko-Disko by Schrabinski, on Flickr




Veloheld Fat Iron by Schrabinski, on Flickr


Der Ohrensessel wiegt mit Akku, Maulwurf und 3 Tonnen Glitzerpulver 17,8kg.
Das finde ich sehr in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. November 2014)

Auch wenn´s ein komplett neuer Bock ist, erkennt man sofort, dass er Dir gehört! Das nenn ich Branding 
Super finde ich den "Bash Guard", der aber viel zu schade ist für Felskontakte. Gute Idee!
Unterhalb von der Gürtellinie ist das Ding ja sogar farblich abgestimmt.
Coole Kiste! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. November 2014)

Oha 

Heiße Farbzusammenstellung 

Aber sag mal , zu was sind die Bügel an der Gabel ???

Kann man damit das Fatty besser über Hindernisse heben


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. November 2014)

​


----------



## schrabinski (30. November 2014)

Die Bügel sind lediglich ein Verdrehschutz, damit festgezurrte Packsäcke sich nicht in die Speichen drehen können. Auf nen richtigen Lowrider hatte ich keine Lust mehr, weil ich bei spaßigem Geländeeinsatz vorn wie hinten stets meine Ortliebtaschen verliere. Packsäcke klappern nicht und bleiben, wo sie sind


----------



## schrabinski (30. November 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> ​



Was iss denn da bitte so traurig? Schließlich handelt es sich um ein 1a Antidepressionsbike


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. November 2014)

Sorry,aber die Farbzusammenstellung........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2014)

Das Steuerrohr ist etwas ... hm ... kurz. Für das Gekd hätte man doch sicher auch was schneidern lassen können.


----------



## rayc (30. November 2014)

Der Bashguard ist wirklich der Knaller! 
Das nenn ich mal Kreativität. 

Die Farbzusammenstellung ist überraschend dezent, wir sind bunteres von dir gewöhnt.


----------



## scylla (30. November 2014)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Da isses endlich mein neues Sofa!



ein echtes schrabinski Bike 
Die Farben passen doch alle zusammen... irgendwie  ... und auf jeden Fall irgendwie cool


----------



## a3styler (1. Dezember 2014)

puhhh.....  da hast ein sehr...  sagen wir mal ...  ,spezielles, Bike....  


ich komm irgendwie ausm grinsen nimma raus....   ich finds cool...


----------



## Staanemer (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich finds toll, wie Ihr alle versucht das Positive über einen Gegenstand hervorzuheben, der mit seinem nicht dem allgemeingültigen Geschmack entsprechendem menschlichen Design bewusst provoziert. Und das in der Steigerung eines Fatbikes, dass an sich ja schon nicht als normal gilt.

Und das bewundere ich wirklich.

Aber wenn ich diese Absicht der Besonderheit weglasse, ist das Ding einfach nur potthässlich, finde aber gut, dass es sowas gibt. Und ich würde mir eher über die Beweggründe des Erbauers gedanken machen.


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich diese Absicht der Besonderheit weglasse, ist das Ding einfach nur potthässlich, finde aber gut, dass es sowas gibt. Und ich würde mir eher über die Beweggründe des Erbauers gedanken machen.



Tiefenpsychologische Rezensionen eines Kunstgegenstands fand ich immer schon überflüssig, daher lassen wir das


----------



## Smart_Sam (1. Dezember 2014)

Hahaa, voll Krass. Das ist so hä..... härrlich  bunt das schon wieder schön ist. Hat auf jeden Fall Wiedererkennungswert. Das klaut bestimmt niemand. 
Also ich finds cool - fernab des "normalen". Nur die pinken Griffe - die sind wirklich Hardcore.


----------



## Staanemer (1. Dezember 2014)

Hihi, leider ist das keine Art von Psychologie, noch werde ich Aussagen unterlassen, weil sie Dir oder anderen überflüssig angesehen werden. Wo kämen wir denn da hin...

Ist mir auch völlig neu, dass hässliche Fahrräder Kunstgegenstände wären. Kult vielleicht.

Macht aber nix, noch darf man seine Meinung sagen ohne etwas Schönzureden, wie es andere machen. 
Eigenständigkeit ist nichts Schlimmes. Ich finde es gut, aber hässlich. Es steht jedem mit einer anderen Meinung frei seine Räder zukünftig mit dem gleichen oder einem ähnlichem "Design" zu versehen.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Dezember 2014)

Der Lenker weckt halt Assoziationen


----------



## scylla (1. Dezember 2014)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hihi, leider ist das keine Art von Psychologie, noch werde ich Aussagen unterlassen, weil sie Dir oder anderen überflüssig angesehen werden. Wo kämen wir denn da hin...
> 
> Ist mir auch völlig neu, dass hässliche Fahrräder Kunstgegenstände wären. Kult vielleicht.
> 
> ...



Dabei hab ich doch extra den Ironie-Smily schon dazugesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (1. Dezember 2014)

@schrabinski
Sehr expressionistisch, fast schon surrealistisch, aber wirklich mehr Sofa als -tisch.
Sehr vorbildlich was Verkehrssicherheit und Wintertauglichkeit angeht. Da freut sich sicherlich sogar die Straßenrandbegrünung.
Für mich ist das ein schönes Beispiel für Gebrauchskunst.
Als Alternative oder Plus zu den Griffen fällt mir nur meine Magura Louise pink ein. Vereinzelt bekommt man diese schöne Bodenverankerung oder zumindest die Geber noch.
Viel Spaß mit der Gerätt


----------



## exto (1. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Lenker weckt halt Assoziationen


Wenn das mal nicht am Ende Absicht ist 

Großartige Schüssel!


----------



## madone (1. Dezember 2014)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Da isses endlich mein neues Sofa!
> Sitzt sich äußerst bequem und Tubeless rollt wie die Sau!
> 
> 
> ...


Für was isn bitte der Umwerfer?

Ansonsten halt schon speziell ....


----------



## Pimper (1. Dezember 2014)

> ich komm irgendwie ausm grinsen nimma raus.... ich finds cool...



Ging mir jetzt auch so.... Coole Kiste, man. 
Die pink farbenen Griffe und die lila (?) Klingel sind mal der Knaller.

Da sitzt aber extrem aufrecht, oder ? Stell mal ein paar Bilder im "Bilder-Thread unterwegs" ein. Das will ich sehen...


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Dezember 2014)

madone schrieb:


> Für was isn bitte der Umwerfer?



Ist doch 2-fach vorne. Das kleine silberne KB ist nur schlecht zu sehen.


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Dezember 2014)

Kunst interpretiert jeder anders. Ich empfinde sowas hier eher als künstlerisch wertvoll. @schrabinski `s Bikes fand ich schon immer sagen wir mal speziell und anders. 



 
Quelle: Fat-Bike.com


----------



## Vighor (1. Dezember 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Kunst interpretiert jeder anders. Ich empfinde sowas hier eher als künstlerisch wertvoll. @schrabinski `s Bikes fand ich schon immer sagen wir mal speziell und anders.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 340110
> Quelle: Fat-Bike.com


An dem Bike sieht aber jede andere Kurbel besser aus als die Next SL..


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Dezember 2014)

Das künstlerische Empfinden habe ich mal auf den Rahmen bezogen und nicht auf den gesamten Aufbau.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Dezember 2014)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Das künstlerische Empfinden habe ich mal auf den Rahmen bezogen und nicht auf den gesamten Aufbau.



Da ist der werte Schrabinski also schon weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2014)

@scylla s Nexties?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> 98% aller Bildbeiträge Flo...s sind Netzfunde...


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


>



Awa 100%! 

Mir ging´s mit dem Hinweis, auf den du anspielst, allerdings nicht um die Verurteilung desselben, sondern um das Aufzeigen einer sinnlosen Frage trotz eines offenkundigen Faktes.  
Sven hat das nicht verstanden, du hoffentlich schon!?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (2. Dezember 2014)

Ach so, nee hatte ich nicht kapiert  aber jetzt... irgendwie...


----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> aber jetzt... irgendwie...



ich schnalls immer noch net


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (3. Dezember 2014)

schrabinski schrieb:


> Da isses endlich mein neues Sofa!
> Sitzt sich äußerst bequem und Tubeless rollt wie die Sau!
> 
> 
> ...



Da werde sogar ich blind, und ich steh auf Muschi-Style. Sauber das hat was.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (3. Dezember 2014)

Mein (bzw. @aju's) Foto steht heute zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages.
Bitte voten, wenn's Euch gefällt 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1744062?in=potdPool
Anhang anzeigen 340336


----------



## ingmar (3. Dezember 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Da werde sogar ich blind, und ich steh auf Muschi-Style. Sauber das hat was.


Sieht auf jeden Fall cool aus. Aber in der Kackstuhlhaltung könnte ich nicht vernünftig pedalieren.

Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## StreEty (3. Dezember 2014)

Die sehen echt scharf aus. Anfangs war ich gar nicht so ein Fan von den fetten Reifen. Mittlerweile hat sich das geändert. Wirkt ja schon fast wie ein Motorrad.


----------



## ONE78 (5. Dezember 2014)

netzfund!




von hier


----------



## svennox (5. Dezember 2014)




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Dezember 2014)

(Fatbike-Aufbau von Edelbikes)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Testdriver (7. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Optimizer (8. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (8. Dezember 2014)

schöne Bikes die beiden letzten!

heute auch mal mit dem neuem auf Tour!




endlich auf Schnee, doch erst so um die 1000 _müA_


----------



## Holland (8. Dezember 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Schrabimmel-Style? 

gruss
Holland.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Dezember 2014)

Dafür fehlen am Lenker 20cm Rise.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Dezember 2014)

Mit Free-Floating-Cutout-Rims


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit Free-Floating-Cutout-Rims


genau das habe ich auch gedacht, als ich das Bild gesehen habe, aber der passende Fachbegriff fehlte mir, um es in Worte zu fassen!


----------



## manoin (9. Dezember 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> schöne Bikes die beiden letzten!
> 
> heute auch mal mit dem neuem auf Tour!
> 
> ...


Sehr fesch das Blau...
..und ich will dort auch hin in den Schnee!!


----------



## svennox (9. Dezember 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> heute auch mal mit dem neuem auf Tour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..möchte auch ich noch mal, ohne dem Bewertungsbeitragssytem betonen,
SCHÖNES faty und SCHÖÖÖÖN in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Wbs_70 (9. Dezember 2014)

neulich das Veloheld Fat Iron im Wettkampf ;-)






mit chef persönlich


----------



## Landus (9. Dezember 2014)

Mein Schatzi hat heute zum ersten mal bei guten Schneebedingungen zeigen dürfen was es kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Dezember 2014)

War das schon?
Find ich garnicht so übel!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2014)

Landus schrieb:


>




Hehe, damit haben wir RockyMountain Fätigeschicht geschrieben. Gleicher Tag, gleiche Zeit, aber du stehst am gegenüberliegenden Hügel 
Aber nur ich hab Kaffee und Kuchen 







G.


----------



## Landus (9. Dezember 2014)

Ah du hast ein Bild von mir gemacht  Hab von dir auch eins


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. Dezember 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 341909 War das schon?
> Find ich garnicht so übel!


Sieht wirklich gut aus,schön tief gezogenes Oberrohr


----------



## 1817 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe schon nen Vergleich, so richtig aber auch net! Da 2013 Salsa Mukluk und 2014 Beargreas, fahren sich beide sehr ähnlich!
Heute um ca. 7 Uhr, warten auf die Sonne bei um die 0°C!




da ist sie, endlich!


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2014)

Find ich volle Kanne geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 342070
> 
> Find ich volle Kanne geil.


Geht so....
Die kleinen Kurbel-Söckchen find ich volle Kanne lächerlich


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Dezember 2014)

Finde ich auch nicht übel   , aber BBB ruft auch 1k für den Rahmen auf. 
Muss wohl doch einen Direkt-Chinakauf tätigen...


----------



## zoomer (10. Dezember 2014)

Genau so !


Und wenn Du dann noch Deinen CC Flatbar hin machst schaut es noch besser aus.


----------



## corra (10. Dezember 2014)

ich hatte mir son china kracher von der eurobike mitgebracht echt schick verarbeitet und überall alu hülsen eingeklebt sah fast genau so aus wie auf dem bild 

ich würde es ausprobieren selbst bei ebay sind 2 so spasvögel drin die die china rahmen für über 1k verkaufen


----------



## Lostsoul (10. Dezember 2014)

Mal was zur Jahreszeit passendes von heute früh:


----------



## Staanemer (10. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich hatte mir son china kracher von der eurobike mitgebracht echt schick verarbeitet und überall alu hülsen eingeklebt sah fast genau so aus wie auf dem bild
> 
> ich würde es ausprobieren selbst bei ebay sind 2 so spasvögel drin die die china rahmen für über 1k verkaufen




Nein, nicht verkaufen, sondern anbieten. Zu welchem Preis sie verkauft werden ist die Frage. Die werden stetig billiger, From top to bottom.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich hatte mir son china kracher von der eurobike mitgebracht echt schick verarbeitet und überall alu hülsen eingeklebt sah fast genau so aus wie auf dem bild
> 
> ich würde es ausprobieren selbst bei ebay sind 2 so spasvögel drin die die china rahmen für über 1k verkaufen



Habe immer so ein wenig Bammel, sowas in China & Co zu ordern...
Habe aber auch keine Lust hier andere Münder zu stopfen. 
Abwarten.


----------



## corra (10. Dezember 2014)

am besten über alibaba und per paypal sollte binnen der frist die du bei paypal hast nichts eintreffen geld zurückziehen und fertig , schwiriger wird es nachher falls was mit garantie ist


----------



## ufp (10. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch nicht übel   , aber BBB ruft auch 1k für den Rahmen auf.


Wußte gar nicht, dass die neben Komponenten nun auch schon Rahmen herstellen .
Hast da nähere Angaben?


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2014)

Mega gutes Rad und mega gutes Setup, nur die Reifenwahl kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calpin (10. Dezember 2014)

Ein kleiner Rückblick auf das letzte Oktober-Wochenende in diesem Jahr....


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

http://whileoutriding.tumblr.com/post/104838763675/leather-hand-stitched-framebag-seen-on-a-rather


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Dezember 2014)

Warum nur muss ich bei dem Framebag an den Film Texas Chain Saw Massacre denken?
Man wird mit ´nem Fatbike im Wald ja so schon sehr merkwürdig von Wanderern gemustert. 
Wenn dann auf dem Heckträger noch die Trailbuilder-Ausrüstung samt Kettensäge und Schaufel zu sehen ist...


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Warum nur muss ich bei dem Framebag an den Film Texas Chain Saw Massacre denken?
> Man wird mit ´nem Fatbike im Wald ja so schon sehr merkwürdig von Wanderern gemustert.
> Wenn dann auf dem Heckträger noch die Trailbuilder-Ausrüstung samt Kettensäge und Schaufel zu sehen ist...



Da gibt's ja auch noch ihn hier...










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielamadeus/sets/72157639851518953/page2/


Kommt  beim Merkwürdigkeitsfaktor also immer darauf an, wer sich noch in derselben Gegend rumtreibt...


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Da gibt's ja auch noch ihn hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was fürn Poser, erst Spargelreifen und dann auch noch nen Plastikschädel vorne dran geschraubt


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

Nix Plastikschädel, selbst erlegt!  






Spargelreifen...


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du weisst dass ich die Krampe geil finde



Ja eh! 

Zwei Radl hab ich noch, dann geht's ins Bett:


 





http://fat-bike.com/2013/11/readers-rides-alaskan-fatback-for-a-lady/


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kein Post mehr im Mucke-Thread ?



Erledigt.


----------



## svennox (11. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch nicht übel   , aber BBB ruft auch 1k für den Rahmen auf.
> Muss wohl doch einen Direkt-Chinakauf tätigen...


@ufp  ..das Teil gefällt mir auch !
Hab es auch schon gefunden, wird bei ebay angeboten für ca. 4499,-€

ABER SEHT SELBST:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kubis-grubas-Carbon-Fat-Bike-26-X01-Rh-45cm-26x3-8-nur-10-8kg-/151458944092?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2343a8145c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racing (11. Dezember 2014)




----------



## a3styler (11. Dezember 2014)

könnte sein, dass es hier schonmal gepostet worden ist...  wenn ja... Sorry... 

bin ich gespannt wenn die ersten Downhiller Fäät fahren...


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Dezember 2014)

Also die Kubis-Rahmen sind wahrscheinlich baugleich mit denen von dengfu. Entweder schon der fm198 oder noch ein fm190. Ich bin mal auf @madone `s Fatbike gespannt.


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> könnte sein, dass es hier schonmal gepostet worden ist...


in den letzten Jahren gefühlte 20mal....


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Dezember 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Sorry...


Na gut...


Dann darf das hier aber auch mal wieder! Ist immerhin mit Schnee garniert.


----------



## martn (12. Dezember 2014)

150 Jahre by all martn, on Flickr




Der Baum und das Fahrrad by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Fabeymer (12. Dezember 2014)

Shand macht echt tolle Räder. 

Das hier sieht sehr kurz aus, kann aber auch am Aufnahmewinkel liegen.


Edit: Bud auf Marge Lite kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Wäre mal interessant, wie sich die Kombi fahren lässt.


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Erledigt.




Ich finde Bickepacking als Idee ja klasse, aber wenn ich sowas sehe, dann denke ich immer an das da


----------



## exto (13. Dezember 2014)

Na ja, das sieht aber nach ernsthaft Winter in Schottland(?) aus. Da braucht man schon mal ne Jacke mehr


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Dezember 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich finde Bickepacking als Idee ja klasse, aber wenn ich sowas sehe, dann denke ich immer an das da



Ah, du denkst also daran, dass du mal wieder zum Einkaufen müsstest?


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. Dezember 2014)

Spar-Tüten sind güntiger als Revelate Design Framebags


----------



## Bumble (13. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ah, du denkst also daran, dass du mal wieder zum Einkaufen müsstest?


Ich glaub ja eher, dass da die ganzen mühselig eingesammelten Pfandflaschen drin sind und er die dann beim Getränkehändler gegen lecker Gerstensaft eintauschen will  

Zu Fuß war das immer so anstrengend


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Dezember 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Spar-Tüten sind güntiger als Revelate Design Framebags



If you wanna go far, carry bags from Spar!


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Dezember 2014)




----------



## barbarissima (14. Dezember 2014)

Das FAT5 finde ich auch sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Dezember 2014)

Oh, das Fat 5 finde ich auch sehr gelungen! Erinnert ein bisschen an den Mondraker Panzer.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Dezember 2014)

Oder anders gelabelt.


----------



## barbarissima (14. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oder anders gelabelt.


Da gab es wohl eine ziemliche Ähnlichkeit mit einem deutschen Namensvetter  Canyon kennt das Problem ja auch


----------



## exto (14. Dezember 2014)

Isses nicht zum Heulen?

Schlicht per Bildbearbeitung ein neues Label drauf, fertig! Es lebe die Vielfalt...


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Oder anders gelabelt.



Ui, die sehen sich tatsächlich "ähnlich"!  
Ich meinte allerdings das obere Transalpes, das eine andere Alugabel als das untere hat.


----------



## andy82 (14. Dezember 2014)

Wie is das eigentlich bei solch einem Riemenantrieb wenn der Riemen bei der Fahrt mal reißt ? Ich mein ne Kette kann man wieder nieten oder Verschließen ? Muss man bei dem Riemen unterwegs zum 2 Komponenten Kleber greifen ?


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Klassisch: Strumpfhose von der Freundin.


----------



## dukestah (14. Dezember 2014)

andy82 schrieb:


> Wie is das eigentlich bei solch einem Riemenantrieb wenn der Riemen bei der Fahrt mal reißt ? Ich mein ne Kette kann man wieder nieten oder Verschließen ? Muss man bei dem Riemen unterwegs zum 2 Komponenten Kleber greifen ?


dann hilft nur neuer Riemen, Strumpfhose wird nicht gehen, die rutscht von den Riemenrädern 
Der Riemen reißt aber nicht einfach so, das kündigt sich an und man sieht das auch sehr gut, der Riemen fasert dann stark. Ansonsten ist der Gates Riemen aus unidirektionalen Carbonfasern, die reißen definitiv nicht. Hab in der Branche gearbeitet und weiß wie zähe das Zeug ist


----------



## a3styler (14. Dezember 2014)

Beim ersten Transalpes ist die Gabel mal richtig hässlich...  

Das zweite gefällt mir auch gut...  !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (14. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Bumble (14. Dezember 2014)

gibt's die Olle dazu wenn man das komische Ding kauft ?


----------



## titzy (14. Dezember 2014)

Im Doppelpack nehm ich auch Beides!


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Das hab ich schon online gesehen. Auf den ersten Blick sehr attraktiv, aber die Abmessungen passen nicht.

Das Rad finde ich aber interessant.


----------



## Olca (14. Dezember 2014)

Na ? Welcher proberitt wohl mehr Spaß macht


----------



## titzy (14. Dezember 2014)

Zum Friseur müsst man die Gute auf jedenfalls mal schicken, die Haare sind ja viel zu lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (14. Dezember 2014)

klickt mal auf das Bild....da gibts noch mehr Modelle....
also....Bikes


----------



## dorfmann (14. Dezember 2014)

Da scheint ein netter Bericht in den Startlöchern zu stehen, freu mich schon auf das Rumgeflenne in den Kommentaren


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Da scheint ein netter Bericht in den Startlöchern zu stehen, freu mich schon auf das Rumgeflenne in den Kommentaren



Ja, kanns auch kaum erwarten 

G.


----------



## Staanemer (14. Dezember 2014)

Ist einfach nicht "fat" genug. Da hab ich Angst, es geht was kaputt.


----------



## zoomer (15. Dezember 2014)

Vorsicht bei der Aufnahme von Menschen mit Weitwinkel ....

Dem Rad tut's auch nicht so gut.


----------



## svennox (15. Dezember 2014)

fatbike impression


----------



## Optimizer (15. Dezember 2014)




----------



## 1817 (15. Dezember 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> Zum Friseur müsst man die Gute auf jedenfalls mal schicken, die Haare sind ja viel zu lang!



mit Radln fahrn hats aber net recht viel am Hut, bei den Solleti Beinchen


----------



## dorfmann (15. Dezember 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> mit Radln fahrn hats aber net recht viel am Hut, bei den Solleti Beinchen



Obwohl das dünne Geröhr die dicken Reifen so richtig schön in Szene setzt 
Mhhh... wenn man richtig hinsieht... wird jetzt das Nippelverbot aufgehoben ?


----------



## zoomer (15. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> ... wird jetzt das Nippelverbot aufgehoben ?



Nippel leben hier immer solange bis sich der Erste beschwert.

Ist auch immer ein Riesenproblem in den Laufradthreads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (15. Dezember 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da gab es wohl eine ziemliche Ähnlichkeit mit einem deutschen Namensvetter  Canyon kennt das Problem ja auch



Mit welchem bike hat das Canyon Ähnlichkeit?


----------



## andy82 (15. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die Fatbike fahrer ... Die Teile sollen doch mit wenig druck gefahren werden, und da soll die Federung entstehen, hab ich gehört ... Was ist wenn dieser Federweg ausgeschöpft ist ? Trifft es dann die Felge oder wird das Gummi bei dem aufprall das ganze abdämpfen und wird dann bei dieser gewissen Krafteinwirkung Hart ?


----------



## barbarissima (15. Dezember 2014)

alf2 schrieb:


> Mit welchem bike hat das Canyon Ähnlichkeit?


Die Ähnlichkeit in Bezug auf den Namen war gemeint  Genauso wie es in D-Land eine Bikefirma gibt, die schon Transalp heißt und weswegen Transalpes seine Bikes hier Maxx nennt, gibt es in der Schweiz schon Bikes mit dem Namen Canyon, weswegen die deutschen Canyons in der Schweiz anders heißen.


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Dezember 2014)

Kopieren über kopieren


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2014)

andy82 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Fatbike fahrer ... Die Teile sollen doch mit wenig druck gefahren werden, und da soll die Federung entstehen, hab ich gehört ... Was ist wenn dieser Federweg ausgeschöpft ist ? Trifft es dann die Felge oder wird das Gummi bei dem aufprall das ganze abdämpfen und wird dann bei dieser gewissen Krafteinwirkung Hart ?



Felge-Durchschlag-Platten...ganz normal wie mit jedem anderem Rad auch

G.


----------



## andy82 (15. Dezember 2014)

D.h. wenn man damit über Stock, Stein, Wurzel fahren will muss man schon ein Fully Fat haben mit dementsprechendem Reifendruck oder ?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2014)

andy82 schrieb:


> D.h. wenn man damit über Stock, Stein, Wurzel fahren will muss man schon ein Fully Fat haben mit dementsprechendem Reifendruck oder ?



Nö, man macht halt hinten 0,7 Bar rein, wenn man verblockte Trails fährt und paßt noch ein wenig auf. Ansich muß man auch nur deswegen aufpassen, weil man mit den Dingern so ruckzuck auf "schnelle Geschwindigkeit" ist 

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Dezember 2014)

andy82 schrieb:


> D.h. wenn man damit über Stock, Stein, Wurzel fahren will muss man schon ein *Fully Fat* haben mit dementsprechendem Reifendruck oder ?



Unbedingt, siehe hier:


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich erbarme mich jetzt doch mal und bekomme dann halt wieder die Kloppe:
Das hier ist der Galerie-Thread. Du stellst schon deine zweite, nicht mal eben so zu beantwortende Frage in diesem Thread,
anstatt den Laberfaden dafür zu nutzen. Welchen Grund hat das genau? (rhetorische Frage)

weiter mit Bildern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2014)

andy82 schrieb:


> D.h. wenn man damit über Stock, Stein, Wurzel fahren will muss man schon ein Fully Fat haben mit dementsprechendem Reifendruck oder ?


Schau mal dort ->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fat-bike-videos.684526/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Unbedingt, siehe hier:




Das hatte ich zuerst verlinkt!


----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2014)

So ein schönes Rad


----------



## criscross (15. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich erbarme mich jetzt doch mal und bekomme dann halt wieder die Kloppe:
> Das hier ist der Galerie-Thread. Du stellst schon deine zweite, nicht mal eben so zu beantwortende Frage in diesem Thread,
> anstatt den Laberfaden dafür zu nutzen. Welchen Grund hat das genau? (rhetorische Frage)
> 
> weiter mit Bildern...


tubeless mit 2 Bar im Reifen ?


----------



## andy82 (15. Dezember 2014)

Naja, bis auf das Steinfeld hat der Clown nich wirklich Hindernisse für die Reifen ... und dann verlagert er auch dabei noch sein Gewicht nach oben ... find ich. Aber ich hab bedenken bei höhren Drops die ich damit dann auch schon gerne machen würde. Also ich hab da hinten gern immer Federung da ich hinten beim Droppen nich genug hoch komme


----------



## Ragnarim (15. Dezember 2014)

Fat-Downhill Fully gibts ja auch... wenn man es den braucht
https://www.11ninefatbikes.com/hemicyon-1.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy82 (15. Dezember 2014)

Jo, is doch Sexy das Bike ... und wenn man will kann man ja auch einen Dämpfer mit Lockout nehmen und die Luft aus den Reifen nehmen.

edit: genug mit dem gossip, sorry


----------



## exto (15. Dezember 2014)

Boah, geh nach Hause!


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Dezember 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343015



Das finde ich richtig geil, kann nur leider den Hersteller nicht entziffern.  
Wer weiß Rat?


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das finde ich richtig geil, kann nur leider den Hersteller nicht entziffern.
> Wer weiß Rat?



Ich tippe auf Quiring!


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Dezember 2014)

@Fabeymer : Quiring Cycles baut das Bike: Klick


----------



## exto (15. Dezember 2014)

Der Trend geht hin zu Beinfreiheit:


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Quiring!





jmr-biking schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343125 @Fabeymer : Quiring Cycles baut das Bike: Klick



Danke!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Dezember 2014)

Und wieder mal... steht ein fettes Bild zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1750544?in=potdPool



(Foto by @aju)
Bitte voten, wenn´s Euch beliebt


----------



## muschi (16. Dezember 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343015



leck mich fat


----------



## corra (16. Dezember 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Der Trend geht hin zu Beinfreiheit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herrgott ist das unschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (16. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> Herrgott ist das unschön



Ich finds geil,das könnte aufgebaut richtig gut aussehen und Sinn machts auch


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir des mit den besseren Fotos auch mal zu Herzen genommen....


----------



## corra (16. Dezember 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Hab mir des mit den besseren Fotos auch mal zu Herzen genommen....


ist jetzt aber nicht sowirklich fätt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

...sorry, ich kann nicht mehr wischen! 	 MMn aber HIER falsch!


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Dezember 2014)

....


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Dezember 2014)

Alter, hast du´s dann?
Mach ´nen Haken dran und gut is´, aber verkneif dir doch bitte die minütliche Wasserstandsmeldung,
nur weil du zu faul bist, im Testbereich den Bearbeiten-Button auszuprobieren.


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Dezember 2014)

Ist ja gut sry des ich mit dem Handy hier gerade iwie versucht habe die Bilder raus zu hauen... Spar dir dein gejaule oder leg nen anderen Ton an tag.


----------



## criscross (16. Dezember 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Hab mir des mit den besseren Fotos auch mal zu Herzen genommen....



ist das jetzt nen Fat Bike für arme, oder wie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (16. Dezember 2014)

Ja ne gehört hier nicht rein... Hab mich aufm tele iwie in der Zeile vertan. 2.6 ist nicht fett genug für hier


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Dezember 2014)

@damianfromhell Klick einfach auf den Bearbeiten Button für alle Deine Beträge (nacheinander) und ersetze die Beiträge durch ein "..." 
Bei den Fotos musst du unten "weitere Einstellungen" wählen und die Fotos löschen. So was schmales aber auch!


----------



## lucie (17. Dezember 2014)

> Alter, hast du´s dann?
> Mach ´nen Haken dran und gut is´, aber verkneif dir doch bitte die minütliche Wasserstandsmeldung,
> nur weil du zu faul bist, im Testbereich den Bearbeiten-Button auszuprobieren.





> ist das jetzt nen Fat Bike für arme, oder wie ?






Lese hier eigentlich gern mit, aber bei solchen Kommentaren bin ich ja richtig froh, nicht dazuzugehören. Ganz schön fettes, prolliges und elitäres Gehabe. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur den "Ironie-Smiley" übersehen...

Wenn man mit Fatbike derart mutiert, bleibe ich lieber bei echten 26" und ein Schmalhans mit 2.25 Reifenbreite...


----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Lese hier eigentlich gern mit, aber bei solchen Kommentaren bin ich ja richtig froh, nicht dazuzugehören. Ganz schön fettes, prolliges und elitäres Gehabe. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur den "Ironie-Smiley" übersehen...
> 
> Wenn man mit Fatbike derart mutiert, bleibe ich lieber bei echten 26" und ein Schmalhans mit 2.25 Reifenbreite...


Na dann viel Spaß dabei. Dein Beitrag zeugt mit der allumfassenden Pauschalisierung auch nicht gerade von Verständnis. Zumal deine Beweggründe tendenziell lächerlich sind. Oder kaufst du keinen VW weil dich mal einer geschnitten hat? 

Zurück zu den Bildern:




 im seriennahen Zustand


----------



## Staanemer (17. Dezember 2014)

Was hat das mit Fatbikes zu tun?
Gleichgesinnte raffen sich in Gruppen zusammen. Diese Gruppe verteidigt sich, ob mit oder ohne Smiley, egal ob sie da Recht dazu haben, oder nicht. Ist nicht neu, was wundert Dich daran?

Du machst es doch genauso, die Information Deiner schmalen Reifen mit dem Mini-Seitenhieb konntest Du auch nicht unterdrücken. Nur seltsam, dass Du das Sozialverhalten einiger weniger als Anlass nimmst, Deinen Erfahrungsschatz nicht zu erweitern und somit lieber in Deiner Gruppe bleibst. Hast Du diese Ausrede gesucht?

Und das nennen wir jetzt seit über 2000 Jahren zivilisiert.

So ist das halt. Und jetzt weiter im Text und nicht vergessen, die schönsten Dinge im Leben beginnen mit "F":

- Fahrradfahren
- Freiheit
- Fatbikes
- Fernsehen
- Fwochenende
- Fnutella
- Fbier


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Dezember 2014)

Naja wegen nem versehen hier so nen Aufriss zu machen zeugt auch nicht gerade von Verständnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (17. Dezember 2014)

> Na dann viel Spaß dabei. Dein Beitrag zeugt mit der allumfassenden Pauschalisierung auch nicht gerade von Verständnis. Zumal deine Beweggründe tendenziell lächerlich sind. Oder kaufst du keinen VW weil dich mal einer geschnitten hat?



Ich bezog mich auf genau die beiden Kommentare und habe nichts und niemanden hier pauschalisiert. Wenn Du dich angegriffen fühlst, so what... 



> Was hat das mit Fatbikes zu tun?
> Gleichgesinnte raffen sich in Gruppen zusammen. Diese Gruppe verteidigt sich, ob mit oder ohne Smiley, egal ob sie da Recht dazu haben, oder nicht. Ist nicht neu, was wundert Dich daran?



Wundert mich nicht wirklich, hatte nur mit mehr Toleranz für jemanden gerechnet, der sich nur in den falschen Fred verirrt hat. Kann man ja von Erwachsenen durchaus erwarten...



> ...Deinen Erfahrungsschatz nicht zu erweitern und somit lieber in Deiner Gruppe bleibst. Hast Du diese Ausrede gesucht?



Ich brauche keine Ausrede!!!


----------



## lucie (17. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## criscross (17. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Lese hier eigentlich gern mit, aber bei solchen Kommentaren bin ich ja richtig froh, nicht dazuzugehören. Ganz schön fettes, prolliges und elitäres Gehabe. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur den "Ironie-Smiley" übersehen...
> 
> Wenn man mit Fatbike derart mutiert, bleibe ich lieber bei echten 26" und ein Schmalhans mit 2.25 Reifenbreite...



der Betroffene User hat hier schon öfter einen zum Besten gegeben.....
von daher muss er auch mit den Sprüchen leben


----------



## criscross (17. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf genau die beiden Kommentare und habe nichts und niemanden hier pauschalisiert. Wenn Du dich angegriffen fühlst, so what...



Dann lass mich kurz noch meine Beweggründe erklären:
Der User, an den ich mich richtete, fällt seit seiner Teilnahme im gesamten Forum dadurch auf, dass er völliges Kauderwelsch in sein Handy tippt. Ich habe noch nicht einen im ersten Anlauf lesbaren Post, egal in welchem Bereich, von ihm gesehen. 
Entweder man nimmt an der Kommunikation in einem Forum teil und zollt den Lesern seiner Posts durch Verwendung ganzer Wörter und ausreichender Interpunktion wenigstens im Ansatz die Achtung, die man selbst auch in Anspruch nehmen möchte, oder man nimmt besser gar nicht daran teil.
Sollte schließlich der neue Kommunikationsstandard jener sein, der auf 3" Displays mit Autovervollständigung möglich ist, dann wirst du hier bald auch nicht mehr mit Freude mitlesen.


----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2014)




----------



## alf2 (17. Dezember 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>



Das Ding sieht echt ansprechend aus!
Wer stellt das her?


----------



## dorfmann (17. Dezember 2014)

Sieht aus wie ein Salamandre: http://salamandre-cycles.com/menu.php?page=produitssport


----------



## Optimizer (17. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch ein gelber Salamander:






Ein fettes aus Singapur:





Und nochmal das 616, dass mir richtig gut gefällt...


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Ganz schön fettes, prolliges und elitäres Gehabe. ...



Eher ein völlig normales Verhalten gegenüber jemandem der ständig nervt, vermutlich nur um zu provozieren. 

Man kann z.b. auch ständig seinen VW Polo im Landrover Forum posten, dann wird man sich aber früher oder später ähnliche Kommentare anhören müssen, meiner Meinung nach auch völlig zu recht. 
Ob das Ganze dann elitär und prollig ist, darf wiederrum jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Und nochmal das 616, dass mir richtig gut gefällt...



Und wir alle wissen, wie sehr das in deiner Sammlung fehlt! 

An diesen Rahmen muss aber unbedingt eine bündig abschließende Carbonforke wie die Spezi oder On One.


----------



## lucie (17. Dezember 2014)

@FlowinFlo @criscross 

Ok, dann kann ich es jetzt im Nachhinein ein wenig nachvollziehen. Sorry, hatte mich nur etwas über den Ton gewundert.
Vielleicht dann einfach ignorieren statt kommentieren. Spornt Wiederholungstäter ja in fast allen Threads an,
sich verbal und bildtechnisch immer wieder auszuleben...


----------



## _mike_ (17. Dezember 2014)

Custom Mi-Tech Tyke Rohloff FAT, mehr Fotos im Album.
Wird noch einiges getauscht, fährt sich aber ganz nett


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> der Betroffene User hat hier schon öfter einen zum Besten gegeben.....
> von daher muss er auch mit den Sprüchen leben


Wäre mir neu das ich groß was zu fattys geschrieben hätte....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe der neue Mod wird bald freigeschaltet..............  (ohne hier jemand damit auf die Füße treten zu wollen) 

...ich hab´s gern sauber!


----------



## 1817 (17. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der neue Mod wird bald freigeschaltet..............  (ohne hier jemand damit auf die Füße treten zu wollen)
> 
> ...ich hab´s gern sauber!



biste raus geflogen, oder wie 

ich mag es auch eher Korrekt hier


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Dezember 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> biste raus geflogen, oder wie



->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/moderation-fb-bereich.729256/#post-12544224
Im 29er Bereich findest du ein ähnliches Thema.

-Bitte HIER keine weitere Diskussion dazu-

*Hat jetzt noch jemand ein Bild parat??*


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Hat jetzt noch jemand ein Bild parat??*


Oha, der Wirt mahnt zum Zapfenstreich? 

Dann schnell noch ein Großes...


----------



## muschi (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe auch was, nur kein Genölle von Exen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Dezember 2014)

Auch ein Echo mit Nexties 



Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...985848.-2207520000.1418836737.&type=3&theater


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2014)

O.k., Bilder! Heute mal von Framed, Modell Minnesota und Alaskan Carbon: www.framedbikes.com


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Dezember 2014)

aus Kanada, Xprezo Fabrication: www.xprezo.ca


----------



## BigJohn (17. Dezember 2014)

Solche Bilder finde ich ja immer ein bisschen doof. Die wecken nur Begehrlichkeiten, die ggf gar nicht erfüllt werden können. Ist das zweite Framed ein leicht abgeändertes Whiteout?


----------



## grottenmolch (17. Dezember 2014)

"Echo"!


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2014)

Immer diese Aufmerksamkeitsgeilen Trialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (18. Dezember 2014)

Vorsicht! Gabel könnte am Schaft brechen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2014)

Werd ich wohl mal über die Feiertage ausprobieren...hoffentlich taugts net 






G.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Gabel könnte am Schaft brechen


Du, ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die nicht getauscht wurde. Ist ein Demo-Rad von Rohloff.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Werd ich wohl mal über die Feiertage ausprobieren...hoffentlich taugts net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommt man denn zu der Ehre?


----------



## zoomer (18. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Immer diese Aufmerksamkeitsgeilen Trialer




Ist das Herr oder Frau Rohloff ?

Man sieht eindeutig wie sich die Gewichtsverteilung durch die schwere 190er Rohloff
nach hinten verschoben hat. Scheint nur noch für den Könner fahrbar zu sein.

Mir gefällt's


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Dezember 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Man sieht eindeutig wie sich die Gewichtsverteilung durch die schwere 190er Rohloff
> nach hinten verschoben hat. Scheint nur noch für den Könner fahrbar zu sein.



Offenbar nicht. Man sieht ja, wie er an einem einfachen Bunnyhop scheitert. Wie fest genagelt...


----------



## corra (18. Dezember 2014)

ich hab ne Rohloff mal angetestet für mich ist das nix mit dem klotz hinten ich wette man gewöhnt sich an alles aber mit ausgewogenem Fahrverhalten hat das nix am hut


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Dezember 2014)

@zoomer 190 passt wohl nicht!


----------



## BigJohn (18. Dezember 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist das Herr oder Frau Rohloff ?
> 
> Man sieht eindeutig wie sich die Gewichtsverteilung durch die schwere 190er Rohloff
> nach hinten verschoben hat. Scheint nur noch für den Könner fahrbar zu sein.
> ...


Das ist mein Kumpel, der mir Zugang zum Allerheiligsten verschafft hat. Eine 190er Rohloff kannst du im Mukluk aber lange suchen. Bunny Hop geht auch, aber das kann ich nicht fotografieren


----------



## zoomer (18. Dezember 2014)

Bilder Thread ? Hab grad keins ... *

Gibt's die auch in 197 ?


Edith sagt :
* OK, Eins. Dann ist aber gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (18. Dezember 2014)

Quelle: http://www.mtb-check.com/fr/skyde-fatbike/


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Dezember 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bilder Thread ? Hab grad keins ...
> 
> Gibt's die auch in 197 ?



197 = 190, nur eben für Steckachse. 

Die Rohloffnabe mit Steckachse gibt es nicht bzw. Rohloff mit Steckachse funktioniert nicht.


----------



## zoomer (18. Dezember 2014)

Das meinte ich ...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn zu der Ehre?



Aus dem Laden wo wir unsere 3 Fätrockys gekauft habe....und unsere ganzen Rockys vorher

@ Rohloffer: Rohloff im Ht gewöhnt man sich so schnell dran das das Gewicht , bzw. die Verteilung, garnimmer auffällt. Man schafft die gleichen BunnyHops wie vorher oder anders ausgedrückt, ohne kommt man keinen cm höher 
Und nach dem Nicolai Video in Lenzerheide sollte jeder Zweifel verflogen sein 

G.


----------



## _mike_ (18. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> 197 = 190, nur eben für Steckachse.
> 
> Die Rohloffnabe mit Steckachse gibt es nicht bzw. Rohloff mit Steckachse funktioniert nicht.



Ich fahr aktuell Rohloff XXL mit Schraubachse. 
Ab Frühjahr gibt es eine X12 Version.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Dezember 2014)

X12? Ernsthaft? Jetzt, wo 1x11 und Pinion etabliert sind, kommen sie mit dem ganzen Kram raus, der früher für unmöglich erklärt wurde. Ein wenig spät...


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Dezember 2014)

Wundere mich auch... Meine Info von Rohloff auf der EB war folgende: 190mm nur mit Adapter, weil eine entsprechend breite Achse zu wenig steif sei, und dass Steckachse nicht gehe, weil man aufgrund des größeren Durchmessers das Getriebe nicht mehr unterbringen könne.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2014)

Industry9 Laufrad:


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wundere mich auch... Meine Info von Rohloff auf der EB war folgende: 190mm nur mit Adapter, weil eine entsprechend breite Achse zu wenig steif sei, und dass Steckachse nicht gehe, weil man aufgrund des größeren Durchmessers das Getriebe nicht mehr unterbringen könne.



Das war auch zu mir die Aussage!

Und da wundern sich die Vertriebe wenn man dann als Händler keine Lust mehr hat mit diesen Fähnchen im Wind (Ignoranten, Idioten, ..... Betrifft mehrere Vertriebe) zusammen zu Arbeiten! Wie steht man denn als Händler da, wenn man die Aussagen des Vertriebes weitergibt und hinterher alles nur blödes Geschwätz war. 
4Sunden Stau stehen, um auf eine Sogenannte Fachmesse zu gehen, um dann angelogen und verarscht zu werden!
Denke das war das letzte Mal   


SORRY aber das musste jetzt mal raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2014)

Rohloff ist wie Shimano, erkennt keine Trends, verteufelt sie erstmal und rennt dann hoffnungslos hinterher.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2014)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Ich fahr aktuell Rohloff XXL mit Schraubachse.
> Ab Frühjahr gibt es eine X12 Version.


Das würde mich wundern. Da müsste das komplette Getriebe neu konstruiert werden. Ich habe auch keinerlei Teile, geschweige denn einen prototypen, gesehen der/die das bestätigen. Ich glaube das erst wenn ich es sehe.

Zu 190mm: gut möglich dass die Rohloff nur in der bereits gezeigten "gespacerten" Version erscheint. Ich wollte da nicht zu sehr nachbohren.

Achja: hier ist ja der bilderthread. Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor so ne Debatte auszulösen, aber vielleicht setzen wir sie bei Bedarf im laberthread fort


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Achja: hier ist ja der bilderthread.




ich hoffe, ich darf, ohne das mir als schleich Werbung ausgelegt wird


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Dezember 2014)

Gefällt mir viel besser als Dein erster Entwurf. Stimmiges Farbkonzept, ich mag die weißen Speichen, hätte aber blaue Naben genommen. Nur das Logo auf dem Steuerkopf passt nicht so recht.


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Gefällt mir viel besser als Dein erster Entwurf. Stimmiges Farbkonzept, ich mag die weißen Speichen, hätte aber blaue Naben genommen. Nur das Logo auf dem Steuerkopf passt nicht so recht.



Mit den Naben hast recht, hatte aber momentan nur noch diese über und Hope kann erst Mitte Januar wieder Naben liefern!


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2014)

Sind ja nur Bilder, die dazu einen gewissen Neuheitswert besitzen. 

Mir wäre das Rad aber etwa zwei Stufen zu "laut"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Dezember 2014)

Nettes Bike,bis auf den Vorbau!
Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2014)

sieht echt gut aus 

ist das son China Kohle Rahmen wie @madone  den gerade aufbaut ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ich darf, ohne das mir als schleich Werbung ausgelegt wird Anhang anzeigen 343706Anhang anzeigen 343707Anhang anzeigen 343709Anhang anzeigen 343710Anhang anzeigen 343711Anhang anzeigen 343712




Na, jetzt bist du aber nachtragend!?  

Bis auf die Decals und den Vorbau ganz nett! 

Aha, und silberne Naben passen doch ganz gut zu schwarzem Carbon..


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> sieht echt gut aus
> 
> ist das son China Kohle Rahmen wie @madone  den gerade aufbaut ?



Nein, meine Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan! 
Auch wenn andere der Meinung sind das es ein China Rahmen ist


----------



## BigJohn (19. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Industry9 Laufrad:


Dazu dann einen Rasta King Steuersatz und bunte Kooka Kurbeln







...rest in Carbon


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Nettes Bike,bis auf den Vorbau!
> Was wiegt es denn?



Was habt ihr denn gegen den Vorbau? Ist ein Easton EC90 SL

Mein neuer Liebling wiegt in Größe Medium (ohne Pedale und Kettenschutz) 11,3kg


----------



## criscross (19. Dezember 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn gegen den Vorbau? Ist ein Easton EC90 SL
> 
> Mein neuer Liebling wiegt in Größe Medium (ohne Pedale und Kettenschutz) 11,3kg



mit Pedalen, Lev Stütze, und ner Bluto dann also  ca. 13,2kg.....nicht schlecht.....


----------



## sqlab1 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich würd mal den Strebenschutz überdenken. Bei mir hat sich das Gummi schön in den weißen Lack einmassiert. Sieht nun Sch....e aus. und geht nicht mehr ab. Naja Rahmen ist ja schwarz bei dir :-()


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2014)

sqlab1 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal den Strebenschutz überdenken. Bei mir hat sich das Gummi schön in den weißen Lack einmassiert. Sieht nun Sch....e aus. und geht nicht mehr ab. Naja Rahmen ist ja schwarz bei dir :-()



Mit 1200er Papier nass abziehen, aufpolieren. Fertig.


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2014)

sqlab1 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal den Strebenschutz überdenken. Bei mir hat sich das Gummi schön in den weißen Lack einmassiert. Sieht nun Sch....e aus. und geht nicht mehr ab. Naja Rahmen ist ja schwarz bei dir :-()


War nur nee Not Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Nein, meine Rahmen kommen aus Taiwan!
> Auch wenn andere der Meinung sind das es ein China Rahmen ist



Dieser Meinung dürften etwas über eine Milliarde Chinesen ebenfalls sein


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Dazu dann einen Rasta King Steuersatz und bunte Kooka Kurbeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super! So nee Kurbel hatte ich auch mal, leider sind meine damals immer gebrochen


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Na, jetzt bist du aber nachtragend!?
> 
> Bis auf die Decals und den Vorbau ganz nett!
> 
> Aha, und silberne Naben passen doch ganz gut zu schwarzem Carbon..



Wenn Ihr lieber auf eine vorgegebene Farbwahl steht, werden wir uns diesem nächstem Jahr mal annehmen! Dachten halt Dekore auf dem Matt Lack würden den Rahmen individueller machen


----------



## MTsports (19. Dezember 2014)

Für weitere Tips sind wir Euch übrigens dankbar! Werden dann versuchen soviel wie möglich in die Serie einzufließen zu lassen!


----------



## madone (19. Dezember 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ich darf, ohne das mir als schleich Werbung ausgelegt wird Anhang anzeigen 343706Anhang anzeigen 343707Anhang anzeigen 343709Anhang anzeigen 343710Anhang anzeigen 343711Anhang anzeigen 343712


Cooles Teil und schön durchgestylt. Die Naben gefallen mir auch...


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke, Vorgaben wären bei so einem individualistischen Haufen, wie diesem hier, eher nicht so geschäftsfördernd 
Bei mir pesönlich kommt eine vorgegebene "Dekoorgie", schlimmstenfalls noch unter Lack, einem Ausschlusskriterium schon ziemlich nah! Das eigentlich sehr schöne Borealis Yampa ist z.B. so ein trauriger Fall.


----------



## 1817 (19. Dezember 2014)

heute bei ca. 18° C an der Triesting, würde gerne Baden




die Mara ist immer im Bild, da brauche ich net mal was zu Sagen steht die schon da!




wie Frühling, nicht normal!


----------



## dorfmann (19. Dezember 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> heute bei ca. 18° C an der Triesting, würde gerne Badenwie Frühling, nicht normal!



Warm ists hier auch, aber seit zwei Wochen fast durchgehend Regen  
Steige bald von Bike auf Treetboot um...


----------



## Alex0303 (19. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Warm ists hier auch, aber seit zwei Wochen fast durchgehend Regen
> Steige bald von Bike auf Treetboot um...



Sowas hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (19. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Pimper (19. Dezember 2014)

> heute bei ca. 18° C an der Triesting, würde gerne Baden



Wir haben morgens 10°C und jetzt immernoch 12 °C. Vor 2 Jahren hieß es noch, der Klimawandel bringt kältere Winter mit mehr Schnee nach Europa ...

Übrigens: Wie schaffst du es dein Rad so sauber zu halten ? Mein Fatbike ist nach 300 m zugeschi$$en...


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Dezember 2014)

Pimper schrieb:


> Wir haben morgens 10°C und jetzt immernoch 12 °C. Vor 2 Jahren hieß es noch, der Klimawandel bringt kältere Winter mit mehr Schnee nach Europa ...
> 
> Übrigens: Wie schaffst du es dein Rad so sauber zu halten ? Mein Fatbike ist nach 300 m zugeschi$$en...





Dann solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal Gedanken über Pampers machen 


Sorry , aber die Vorlage war zu gut    

War nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## 1817 (20. Dezember 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal Gedanken über Pampers machen
> 
> 
> Sorry , aber die Vorlage war zu gut
> ...



Wir sind hier in den Kalk-alpen und rund um sind die meisten Wege eher trocken!
Außerdem ist die Triesting da, mit genug Wasser
So richtig Gatsch müsste ich suchen!
Sieht man an meinen anderen Fotos auch, das meine Bikes eher sauberer sind als von anderen Posts hier. 
Bin froh darüber 
Endlich Schlamm




kann ja ein paar mal hien und her Fahren


----------



## svennox (20. Dezember 2014)

...ich hab hier auch noch ein sehr schönes FATBIKE..
inkl. LINK und toller Winter-Impression-Bilder !!! 

*HOPE CYCLERY’S MEAN GREEN SALSA BLACKBOROW FATBIKE*

http://theradavist.com/2014/12/hope-cyclerys-mean-green-salsa-blackborow-fatbike/


----------



## BigJohn (20. Dezember 2014)

Ja ok, die Farbkombi ist echt geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harni (20. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ja ok, die Farbkombi ist echt geil!


Für Mädels ja.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Dezember 2014)

harni schrieb:


> Für Mädels ja.


Und Frauen gehören an den Herd? ich würde das so fahren.


----------



## Bumble (20. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und Frauen gehören an den Herd?



Unter anderem


----------



## zoomer (20. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Bumble (20. Dezember 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


>


Diesen Ragley Bagger verschnitt hatten wir doch schon öfter ? Oder bin ich grad falsch ?

Cooler Lenkwinkel, gibt's da mehr Infos zu ?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. Dezember 2014)

Immer diese Lenkwinkel Theorien


----------



## bikebecker (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Mein SE Bikes ist da




Anders als die Bilder im WWW, hat der Rahmen eine QR12 Steckachse, und Querovale Rohre und Postmount Bremssockel. (leider erst nur Handyfotos)

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## BigJohn (20. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Diesen Ragley Bagger verschnitt hatten wir doch schon öfter ? Oder bin ich grad falsch ?
> 
> Cooler Lenkwinkel, gibt's da mehr Infos zu ?


Nein, du meinst das Agang Sumo. Das Chromag sehe ich zum ersten mal und finde es geil. Ich wunder mich ein bisschen, dass ihr den Namen nicht kommentiert?! Der Name "Nice Dreams" ist ein übermaltes Ice Creams  Wenn das mal kein Seitenhieb auf den Hausherren ist. Der Lenkwinkel beträgt 67,5°, Kettenstrebe 445mm.
Hier die anderen beiden Versionen:









Kann es sein, dass das mehr als 120mm Federweg sind?


----------



## Bumble (20. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nein, du meinst das Agang Sumo. Das Chromag sehe ich zum ersten mal und finde es geil. Ich wunder mich ein bisschen, dass ihr den Namen nicht kommentier?! Der Name "Nice Dreams" zeigt ganz deutlich, dass das ein übermaltes Ice Creams ist. Wenn das mal kein Seitenhieb auf den Hausherren ist. Der Lenkwinkel beträgt 67,5°, Kettenstrebe 445mm.
> Hier die anderen beiden Versionen:
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Infos, endlich mal ein brauchbarer LW, leider ein Stahlrahmen ohne Gussets, da bekomm ich direkt wieder Plaque


----------



## BigJohn (20. Dezember 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, endlich mal ein brauchbarer LW, leider ein Stahlrahmen ohne Gussets, da bekomm ich direkt wieder Plaque


Meinst du? Das Teil wiegt in m fast 2,9kg und die Firma ist eher auf die härtere Gangart ausgerichtet. Meine auch, dass Chris Dekerf irgendwie bei denen mit drin hängt. Bei den aufgerufenen Preisen kann man sich aber auch gleich was bei nem guten deutschen Rahmenbauer schnitzen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy82 (20. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Bumble (20. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Meinst du?



Gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer, ich würd sowas nie wieder kaufen.


----------



## zoomer (20. Dezember 2014)

Die sind sicher hydroformed,
das Gusset ist unsichtbar innen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Dezember 2014)

@MTsports,sag mal Markus,was sind denn das für Felgen?


----------



## BigJohn (20. Dezember 2014)

Das sind China carbon Felgen. Die selben die madonean seiner carbon feile hat


----------



## projekt (20. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das sind China carbon Felgen.



Habe ich gerade aufgebaut, Carbon Felge von German Lightness mit Hope Fatsno 190 x QR.

Breite 85 mm, Maulweite 80 mm, Gewicht 615 g bzw. 618 g - aber "französich" gebohrt 





 

Gruß projekt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Dezember 2014)

Glaube die sind mir zu teuer!
Danke euch.......


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2014)

...aber hübsch!


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2014)

So, jetzt mal schauen, wer hier bisher brav aufgepasst hat: Was für ein Rad ist auf dem Aurora-Bild zu sehen?


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2014)

Auch ein bisschen Aurora:




Salsa Beargrease by OldKlein, on Flickr


----------



## MTsports (21. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das sind China carbon Felgen. Die selben die madonean seiner carbon feile hat





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @MTsports,sag mal Markus,was sind denn das für Felgen?



Hallo Dieter,

Ja BigJohn hat recht!
Bin aber nicht so begeistert davon. Speiche ja viel ein, aber so etwas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr in den Fingern gehabt.
2. Versuch mit China, mit einem Rahmen und jetzt mit ein paar (eigentlich 2paar 85mm + 100mm) Felgen in die Schei... gelangt, das wars mit GÜNSTIG China ;-/

Aber schön sind sie ja schon, verbaut sind sie ja nun auch und deshalb bleiben Sie jetzt erst mal verbaut


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2014)

MTsports schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Ja BigJohn hat recht!
> Bin aber nicht so begeistert davon. Speiche ja viel ein, aber so etwas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr in den Fingern gehabt.
> 2. Versuch mit China, mit einem Rahmen und jetzt mit ein paar (eigentlich 2paar 85mm + 100mm) Felgen in die Schei... gelangt, das wars mit GÜNSTIG China ;-/


Woran genau hapert es denn?


----------



## MTsports (21. Dezember 2014)

Bohrloch Abstände unterschiedlich, die Carbon Fetzen hängen noch in der Felge herum .....

Aber egal, jetzt sind sie drin und die 80ger werden auch noch verbaut! Optik und Bildchen sind eben nicht alles


----------



## meikltschäcksn (21. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal schauen, wer hier bisher brav aufgepasst hat: Was für ein Rad ist auf dem Aurora-Bild zu sehen?


das rad sagt mir gar nix. aber ich kann m31 und einen satelliten erkennen  wahnsinns aufnahme !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (21. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal schauen, wer hier bisher brav aufgepasst hat: Was für ein Rad ist auf dem Aurora-Bild zu sehen?


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2014)

Und noch eins...


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Dezember 2014)

Bei den Farbeindrücken gehört das definitiv in den "Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs"-Thread!


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Dezember 2014)

Leider bin ja nicht ich der glückliche Mensch, der da durch die Landschaft tingelt...

Alternative: Wir richten einen weiteren Thread ein: "Mit dem Fatbike auf einem Trip"


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2014)

Pohh, geniales Bild. Mit ein wenig Glück kann man am Dienstag oder Mittwoch auch in D welche sehen. Also net Fätbikes sondern des Bunte am Himmel 

G.


----------



## cubation (22. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Leider bin ja nicht ich der glückliche Mensch, der da durch die Landschaft tingelt...
> 
> Alternative: Wir richten einen weiteren Thread ein: "Mit dem Fatbike auf einem Trip"



Trip.  "Ich seh lauter bunte Lichter...... "

Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das kein Rad zum durch die Gegend zu tingeln. Die Kiste gehört auf Expeditionen geschickt. *träum*


Thomas


----------



## corra (22. Dezember 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Trip.  "Ich seh lauter bunte Lichter...... "
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das kein Rad zum durch die Gegend zu tingeln. Die Kiste gehört auf Expeditionen geschickt. *träum*
> 
> ...



das heisst ich höre bunte lichter


----------



## dorfmann (22. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Alternative: Wir richten einen weiteren Thread ein: "Mit dem Fatbike auf einem Trip"





cubation schrieb:


> Trip.  "Ich seh lauter bunte Lichter...... "





corra schrieb:


> das heisst ich höre bunte lichter



ich seh auch öfters bunte Töne


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (22. Dezember 2014)

... manchmal will ich gar nicht fast zwei Meter groß sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2014)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... manchmal will ich gar nicht fast zwei Meter groß sein


und manchmal will ich garnicht auf den Fussboden oder an die Wand schaun


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2014)

War der Fernseher vorhin auch schoh an??

G.


----------



## cubation (22. Dezember 2014)

corra schrieb:


> das heisst ich höre bunte lichter



Wie bitte? Schreib mal bitte lauter.


Thomas


----------



## JamboJames (23. Dezember 2014)

So hab mein Fatty auch bisschen umgemodelt für den Winter! falls wir dieses Jahr einen haben


----------



## corra (23. Dezember 2014)

cubation schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Schreib mal bitte lauter.
> 
> 
> Thomas


*ICH HÖRE BUNTE LICHTER *


----------



## svennox (23. Dezember 2014)

echt schön wie ich finde, auch die Bilder


----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> ich seh auch öfters bunte Töne
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 344467


Nettes Wohnzimmer. Wie gehts der Frau an deiner Seite


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Dezember 2014)

So geil!  
Und zwar alles auf dem Bild. Ich glaube, irgendwann möchte ich dann doch mal ein Pugsley haben. Besonders das in blau finde ich wunderhübsch.


----------



## Bumble (26. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, irgendwann möchte ich dann doch mal ein Pugsley haben.



Meins hab ich grad kleingeflext und somit stilecht beerdigt, kannst aber ein Stück Wasserrohr mit Pugsley Aufkleber haben wenn du magst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. Dezember 2014)

Cockpit auf Syntace geändert,LEV-Stütze und tubeless umgebaut


----------



## Der Kokopelli (26. Dezember 2014)

Schön! Ernstgemeinte Frage: Warum drehen eigentlich so viele Ihre Lenker so weit nach vorne, dass die Enden nach oben stehen?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. Dezember 2014)

Mach ich schon seit Jahren so,damit bekomm ich mehr Druck drauf,fühlt sich für mich einfach besser an.Täuscht aber auf den Bildern meist etwas,in real ist es nicht allzuviel


----------



## MTsports (26. Dezember 2014)

Um nicht noch einen extra Thread zu eröffnen, poste ich es hier!

Es lies mir keine Ruhe   ich musste mir auch so einen Dicken in der SL - Ausführung bauen

Ein paar kleine Fakten im Vorfeld warum es nicht unter 9kg geht:
1. Kurbel mit 190mm Achse
2. HR Nabe 197mm
3. Hohlkammerfelgen MIT Schlauch, da ich nicht auf die Milch gesabbere stehe (Geschmacksache)

OHNE PEDALE


 


 

 

 
Mit Pedalen, den OHNEHIN kann man nicht fahren 

 


Für diejenigen, die es genauer wissen wollen  

Ein paar Gramm werden noch fallen, wenn der Rest eingetroffen ist 

 
Noch nee schöne Weihnachtszeit und kommt's Gesund ins Neue Jahr 2015
Markus


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Dezember 2014)

Donnerwetter,das ist mal eine Ansage! 
Hätte ich eine 190er Achse wäre ich auch fast so weit!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Dezember 2014)

-erledigt-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (26. Dezember 2014)

Mein Fatty ist nun auch so weit fertig


----------



## Holland (26. Dezember 2014)

Bialek schrieb:


> Mein Fatty ist nun auch so weit fertig



Defender-Style. Mal was anderes. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## harni (26. Dezember 2014)

Soderla,
mein Veloheld FatIron ist nun auch fertig - macht Laune - is echt wie Trecker fahren!




Gruß
harni


----------



## ziploader (26. Dezember 2014)

Die Position der Air Zound Flasche ist nur für breite Forstwege zu gebrauchen.  


cu
Marcus 

Gesendet aus dem Internet..


----------



## harni (26. Dezember 2014)

ziploader schrieb:


> Die Position der Air Zound Flasche ist nur für breite Forstwege zu gebrauchen.
> .....



ich glaube Du verwechselst da was!


----------



## oli_muenchen (26. Dezember 2014)

Er meint den Bialek...


----------



## 1817 (27. Dezember 2014)

Schöne FATis habt Ihr da und schön in Scene gesetzt!

War auch wieder mal in der Prater-au/ Wien, da Wetter top leider kein Schnee. Aber der kam!
Gestern




bisschen im Wasser geplanscht 




Kunst-Schnee 




und für Welt-Frieden unterschrieben und gespendet!




und heute Morgan dann das, Schnee


----------



## Achtender (27. Dezember 2014)




----------



## meenzerbub85 (27. Dezember 2014)

Heitw konnte ich die erste "fette" Tour im Schnee starten! Ein riiiiiesen Spass!!!


----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 308434 (27. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (28. Dezember 2014)

Aloha Fatbikegemeinde!

Mein Farley im ersten Schnee:


 


 


 
Geht ganz schön in die Beine  Die Tourdaten:


----------



## Dr.Struggle (28. Dezember 2014)

Da gesell ich mich mit meinem Farley auch mal dazu,hat heute auch den ersten Schnee gesehen....









Wie erwartet macht es natürlich einen Heidenspaß  Trotzdem würde ich schneefreie Felsen bevorzugen,aber die sind früh genug wieder da


----------



## 1817 (28. Dezember 2014)

toll, endlich Schnee für uns alle!

der Eisvogel muss auch mal an die Luft, konnte in gerade wieder einfangen bevor er abgehauen ist


----------



## cherokee190 (29. Dezember 2014)

4,8" auf 100mm Felge ....



... da brauchts keine Hilfe beim Abstellen


----------



## 1817 (30. Dezember 2014)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> 4,8" auf 100mm Felge ....
> 
> 
> 
> ... da brauchts keine Hilfe beim Abstellen




Allen schönen Silvester morgen, wir fahren auf den Peilstein. 
Und Schnee haben wir auch genug!


----------



## chrikoh (30. Dezember 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> Allen schönen Silvester morgen, wir fahren auf den Peilstein.
> Und Schnee haben wir auch genug!



Kommt der Eisvogel auch mit?


----------



## BigJohn (30. Dezember 2014)

1817 schrieb:


> Allen schönen Silvester morgen, wir fahren auf den Peilstein.
> Und Schnee haben wir auch genug!


Ich weiß ja net welchen Kalender du verwendest, aber bei mir ist erst der 30ste.


----------



## Splash (30. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja net welchen Kalender du verwendest, aber bei mir ist erst der 30ste.


Deswegen ist morgen ja auch Sylvester ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. Dezember 2014)

So kann man das natürlich auch lesen, aber dann ist das Adjektiv irreführend/falsch konjugiert.


----------



## Staanemer (30. Dezember 2014)

Komisch, als Hesse hab ichs gleich gerafft.


----------



## 1817 (30. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja net welchen Kalender du verwendest, aber bei mir ist erst der 30ste.



vor Christi Geburt war ein anderer Kalender isch weiß

Zumindest bei uns in Ö ist morgen der 31.12.2014
Mir ist das schei... egal ob
"So kann man das natürlich auch lesen, aber dann ist das Adjektiv irreführend/falsch konjugiert."
Morgen ist Silvester, das steht schon mal so da! 
Kannst ja morgen auf den Peilstein mit Fahren Feiern, oder hast Du schon


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes Neues Fatbike Jahr wünsche ich Euch!!



Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/mindyourde...9944152428659/765241433565591/?type=1&theater


----------



## Spoich (1. Januar 2015)

Geil! 
Für die Jungs vom Strassenbau. 
PS. Ebenfalls an alle ein gutes neues Jahr 2015!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2015)

Upps...des geht in die Netzhaut 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2015)

So,fatbike fertig,Schnee weg!
Vielen Dank an MTsports für den super support und natürlich auch an CaseOnline für den Achsentausch
Bin auf eure Komentare gespannt......


----------



## michi3 (2. Januar 2015)

Sehr geiles Teil
Was wiegt das neue Schätzchen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Januar 2015)

Farblich schön dezent gehalten - da passt auch der Headbadge. 

Hast du es gegen das Mukluk getauscht oder koexistieren sie friedlich bei dir?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2015)

Es hat ein bisschen Übergewicht! 
(In Anbetracht der anderen Carbonfattys)
Genau 12Kg!
@FlowinFlo das Mukluk musste mit einigen Teilen für das Neue herhalten.
Werde den mukluk-frame zum Verkauf anbieten,sobald die Austauschgabel eintrifft.


----------



## 72er (2. Januar 2015)

Schickes Bike, gratuliere! 
Weiße Felgen gehen jetzt nicht so, aber wem es gefällt 
Ich wäre bei schwarz geblieben und vielleicht weißes Felgenband genommen. 
Grüße


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2015)

Farbe ( hellelfenbein) der Felgen ist noch vom mukluk,da muß ich jetzt erst mal mit leben.
Vielleicht gibt's ja mal Carbonfelgen,wenn ich mir die ganz doll wünsche!


----------



## cherokee190 (2. Januar 2015)

Feines Bike und mit den späteren Tausch auf Carbonfelgen hat man gleich noch ein Ziel vor Augen 
obwohl es mir auch mit den "weißen" Felgen gefällt.


----------



## madone (2. Januar 2015)

Finde es auch prima, weiße Felgen würde ich auch tauschen. Alternativ halt am Rahmen noch was in weiß. Ist das Tretlager 100 oder 120 mm?
Ein Bild von der Seite mit eingestellter Sattelhöhe würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Staanemer (2. Januar 2015)

Ja, und die Körpergröße / Schrittlänge, Rahmenhöhe und Überstandshöhe würde mich interessieren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2015)

Mir gefällt es super! Auch die Felgen passen mMn!!
Ist das ein ident. Rahmen zu dem von Madone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Januar 2015)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut,die weißen Felgen sind garnicht unpassend,stechen schön raus!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2015)

Tretlager ist 120 mm!
Sattelhöhe stimmt noch nicht,hab's nur mal zum Fotografieren rausgerollt.
Muß mir erst nächste Woche noch die passenden spacer für das Tretlager anfertigen.
Was den Rahmen angeht,am besten den Markus von MTsports  fragen,will nichts Falsches sagen.


----------



## madone (2. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es super! Auch die Felgen passen mMn!!
> Ist das ein ident. Rahmen zu dem von Madone?



Nein das ist nicht der gleiche Rahmen. Sieht für meine Begriffe wertiger aus das Sichtcarbon ist schöner ... dafür hat meiner jetzt Lack
Mein Tretlager hat 100mm und damit wohl 20mm kleineren Q-Faktor was mir wichtig war.



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347169 Tretlager ist 120 mm!
> Sattelhöhe stimmt noch nicht,hab's nur mal zum Fotografieren rausgerollt.
> Muß mir erst nächste Woche noch die passenden spacer für das Tretlager anfertigen.
> Was den Rahmen angeht,am besten den Markus von MTsports  fragen,will nichts Falsches sagen.



Welche Spacer brauchst du?

So von der Seite gesehen finde ich die Felgen doch nett. Ist in der Realität immer anders als auf Bildern. Deine Lenkerüberhöhung ist aber schon mächtig Ansonsten wirklich schön aufgebaut! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347169



Hat der Rahmen tatsächlich nur einen Satz Flaschenhaltergewinde?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2015)

Pohh, toller Hobel...ein paar schwarze Nexties mit schwarzer Schrift würden dem echt gut stehen 

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2015)

@Staanemer,sonst noch was Thomas? 
Körpergröße etwa 177cm,Schrittlänge 80cm,Rahmengröße 16"/41cm,Überstandshöhe weiß ich nicht so genau wo ich messen muß.
Hinten,vor dem Sattelrohr sind es 70cm.
@Fabeymer,ja er hat nur einen Flaschenhalter,beim nächst größeren Rahmen sind es dann wohl zwei.
@madone,brauche zwei 4,5 mm spacer,aber die kann ich selbst herstellen,danke!


----------



## CaseOnline (2. Januar 2015)

...also, ich bin ja generell ein Freund der weißen Felgen.  Schaut gut aus!


----------



## Staanemer (2. Januar 2015)

Danke! Fast gleich groß 178 / 82. Da brauchts ne lange lange Stütze.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2015)

Hab ne 387er,die reicht!
Aber mal was anderes!
Was eignet sich am besten als Schutz für die Kettenstrebe,einer ne gute Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hab ne 387er,die reicht!
> Aber mal was anderes!
> Was eignet sich am besten als Schutz für die Kettenstrebe,einer ne gute Idee?



Ich habe an den Plasterahmen Streifen aus Bitumenmatten (2mm) , welche man zur Geräuschdämmung in Fahrzeugtüren klebt.

- Schwarz, lässt sich mit der Schere schneiden, unter Wärmezufuhr schön modellierbar, selbstklebend.

Sitzt später wie angegossen.

Einfach mal bei Kar.-/Lackierbetrieb nach Reststücken fragen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2015)

Ah,o.k.danke,da frag ich mal in der Karosseriewerkstatt nach.
Gibt es denn keinen guten Neopreenüberzieher?  ( nicht falsch verstehen)
@madone hast du dir für die Plasteschüssel schon was ausgedacht?


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keinen guten Neopreenüberzieher?


Hab noch keinen vernünftigen gefunden.
Alles was geklebt wird fällt irgendwann wieder ab.
Wobei mir dem Teufel seine Idee gut gefällt.

Was auch gut funktioniert: Polyesterschnur aus dem Baumarkt in Wunschfarbe als Meterware kaufen, drumwickeln und mit dem Feuerzeug bissl anschmoren damit sich die Schnüre sich verbinden. Ist ein super Schutz für die Strebe und kost fast nix.


----------



## madone (2. Januar 2015)

Hab da bei mir Steinschlagschutzfolie aufgeklebt. Hat sich gezeigt dass diese einigermaßen dicke Folie als Schutz für das Carbon reicht. Sieht halt unauffällig aus und lässt sich bei Bedarf mit Heissluftfön wieder entfernen. Hab damit auch die restlichen gefährdeten Teile am Rahmen und Gabel abgeklebt ... Hab ja Zeit


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Hab da bei mir Steinschlagschutzfolie aufgeklebt. Hat sich gezeigt dass diese einigermaßen dicke Folie als Schutz für das Carbon reicht. Sieht halt unauffällig aus und lässt sich bei Bedarf mit Heissluftfön wieder entfernen. Hab damit auch die restlichen gefährdeten Teile am Rahmen und Gabel abgeklebt ... Hab ja Zeit


Dachte,du hast dir ein Innenlager bestellt?!
Das müsste doch schnell da sein.


----------



## madone (2. Januar 2015)

Das dachte ich auch ... Bei bc das Lager, ist noch nicht da! Bei wiggle die Kurbel ... Die haben sie noch nicht mal weggeschickt ... Nervt echt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarim (2. Januar 2015)

nehme immer eine Stück alten Schlauch und Kabelbinder... hat bisher gut funktioniert und Schlauch mit Loch und oder Flicken hab ich auch immer....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch ... Bei bc das Lager, ist noch nicht da! Bei wiggle die Kurbel ... Die haben sie noch nicht mal weggeschickt ... Nervt echt!


Mist!


----------



## madone (3. Januar 2015)

So sieht der Kettenstrebenschutz bei meinem Rahmen aus. Halt glänzend und nicht mehr matt ... aber schon eine saubere unauffällige Sache.


----------



## 1817 (3. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> So sieht der Kettenstrebenschutz bei meinem Rahmen aus. Halt glänzend und nicht mehr matt ... aber schon eine saubere unauffällige Sache.



so richtig schütz der aber nicht wenn mal die Kette richtig durchschlägt, oder!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Januar 2015)

@madone Du hast aber auch noch genügend Platz für fettere Schlappen!?
Ich warte geduldigauf die Schwalbepneus in 4.8"


----------



## madone (4. Januar 2015)

1817 schrieb:


> so richtig schütz der aber nicht wenn mal die Kette richtig durchschlägt, oder!



Doch das funktioniert. Das große Kettenschlagen ist bei 1x10 eh nicht zu erwarten.



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @madone Du hast aber auch noch genügend Platz für fettere Schlappen!?
> Ich warte geduldigauf die Schwalbepneus in 4.8"



So ist auch mein Plan Werde allerdings die GC schon erst mal fahren .... der Platz für die richtig Fetten ist zum Glück schon vorhanden


----------



## Olca (4. Januar 2015)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Bilder im Bilder thread 

Hab fertig 

Darf ich vorstellen :



 



 



 



 



 

 

 

 

 

 

ON ONE Fatty in lasur gelb 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Januar 2015)

Tolle Arbeit,Respekt!
Sattel wäre mir allerdings zu viel orange!


----------



## madone (4. Januar 2015)

100 Punkte  Schönstes Fatty das ich kenne, Lasurlack ist stark!


----------



## Jaga78 (4. Januar 2015)

@Olca :Wahnsinn ist das Geil! Echt Respekt!

Ich stehe ja auf knallige Farben, aber das ist mal der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (4. Januar 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> dann hilft nur neuer Riemen, Strumpfhose wird nicht gehen, die rutscht von den Riemenrädern
> Der Riemen reißt aber nicht einfach so, das kündigt sich an und man sieht das auch sehr gut, der Riemen fasert dann stark. Ansonsten ist der Gates Riemen aus unidirektionalen Carbonfasern, die reißen definitiv nicht. Hab in der Branche gearbeitet und weiß wie zähe das Zeug ist



Ooch... die reissen trotzdem.  
Bildchen gibt's im Internet. Beim CDX Centertrack darf z.B. kein Rollsplit in die Fuge kommen, weil sich das Steinchen durch den Riemen durcharbeitet -> Riss (und ein Riesenpech). Beim CDC fällt das einfach raus.

Aber hier gibt's eine Menge Infos zum Riemen: http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?141021-Gates-Carbondrive-der-Riemenantrieb
Ich fahre noch den alten CDC Riemen und will am Trekkingrad nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Januar 2015)

@Olca 
Klasse , schönes Fatty


----------



## cherokee190 (4. Januar 2015)

Schönes GRÜN und mit ORANGE eine gute Kombi, gefällt mir


----------



## exto (4. Januar 2015)

Der Gecko ist DER Hammer!

Lasur selbst gemacht?

Winziger Verbesserungsvorschlag: Die Garmin Halterung besser mittig auf den Vorbau ( und in Orange, wenn's geht )


----------



## Alex0303 (4. Januar 2015)

Wahnsinn... da legst di nieder...


----------



## 1817 (4. Januar 2015)

Ja, sau-bär!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe das hier war kein dünnes Eis...




Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0258672640106.498840.606770105&type=1&theater


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2015)

@Olca: Erste Sahne 

G.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. Januar 2015)

Please vote for Fat Foto des Tages
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1759351?in=potdPool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. Januar 2015)

Haben fatbikes plötzlich breite Akzeptanz oder warum seid ihr ständig in der Wahl? Der eine oder andere Sieg war ja auch dabei


----------



## svennox (5. Januar 2015)

..die letzten BilderPost´s sind super  @Olca (on one) und auch @Der Kokopelli .... ! 

ps. ..und noch ein Netzfund:


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Januar 2015)

Die mMn schönsten zwei Surly Rahmenfarben auf einem Bild. Hell yeah!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe an den Plasterahmen Streifen aus Bitumenmatten (2mm) , welche man zur Geräuschdämmung in Fahrzeugtüren klebt.
> 
> - Schwarz, lässt sich mit der Schere schneiden, unter Wärmezufuhr schön modellierbar, selbstklebend.
> 
> ...


Hab mir heute mal diesen Kettenstrebenschutz bestellt,bin gespannt ob der was taugt!?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hab mir heute mal diesen Kettenstrebenschutz bestellt,bin gespannt ob der was taugt!?
> Anhang anzeigen 348045


Mach mal ein Bild wie das montiert aussieht,die Verpackung find ich schonmal gut


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Januar 2015)

Wäre was für den Anschaffungsthread, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Januar 2015)

Ja,hast recht!
Aber da wir schon mal beim Thema waren!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Januar 2015)




----------



## svennox (6. Januar 2015)

..ich hab hier einen wunderschönen Netzfund, leider ohne Infos,
d.h. wenn jemand von euch etwas sinnreiches zu dem FATBIKE sagen kann, dann bitte her damit !
ps. ..zum Rahmen gefällt mir besonders ...auch die Gabel


----------



## Alex0303 (6. Januar 2015)

Deine Funde sind im er wieder toll anzuschaun


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Januar 2015)

Über den Hersteller schweigt sich das Netz wohl aus. Zu sehen ist ein 29+ Bike mit klassischen Mtb-Maßen, also 100/135mm Naben, 73mm BB kombiniert mit den Vee Tire Trax Fatty in 29x3.0" auf mir unbekannten Felgen.

Der Rahmen gefällt mir ziemlich gut, wenngleich ich die HR-Bremsleitung auch oben entlang gelegt hätte. Mit der kantigen Gabel kann ich aber nichts anfangen. Mei, die Geschmäcker... 


Edit: Felgengröße berichtigt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2015)

Das Heck ähnelt dem Niner SIR9/Ros, aber das normale Tretlager passt nicht (EBB).
Tannenwald baut im ähnlich Stil.


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand Fahrverhalten von 29+ (27,5+) zum Fatbike verglichen, Grip,Dämpfung etc.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Januar 2015)

Bilderthread.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Januar 2015)




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Heck ähnelt dem Niner SIR9/Ros, aber das normale Tretlager passt nicht (EBB).
> Tannenwald baut im ähnlich Stil.



Du hast zumindest schon mal in soweit Recht, als dass es sich offenbar doch um ein 29+ Bike handelt.
Eben gelesen, dass es die Trax Fatty jetzt auch in 29x3,0" geben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (6. Januar 2015)

bist du das


----------



## barbarissima (6. Januar 2015)

Hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt


----------



## patrick_ (6. Januar 2015)

Naked Bicycles @ FB


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2015)

Das Rote ist zu 99% so, wie ich es wollen würde !


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> bist du das


Hihi,nee bin ich nicht!
Da täte mir mein Carbonrahmen aber richtig leid!


----------



## lirasi (6. Januar 2015)

so , nach langer Krankheit heute meine ersten Runden mit meinem Scoop gedreht



haha, ist ja anstrengender als mit nem Hund Gassi gehn, wildfremde Menschen sprechen einen an oder wollen gleich ne Runde Probefahren....


----------



## corra (6. Januar 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Das Rote ist zu 99% so, wie ich es wollen würde !


jup der 1% sind dan die pedale und los kanns gehen


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Januar 2015)

Das find ich quasi perfekt.


----------



## chaos_inc (6. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348484
> 
> Das find ich quasi perfekt.



Ja, das hat was. Aber die Übersetzungsbandbreite lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig  Scheint mir doch sehr für das Flachland gemacht.

Da wäre ein kurzes Schaltwerk mehr als angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348484
> 
> Das find ich quasi perfekt.



also diese Staubsaugerbeutel unter dem Oberrohr .....haben ja was


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Januar 2015)

chaos_inc schrieb:


> Ja, das hat was. Aber die Übersetzungsbandbreite lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig  Scheint mir doch sehr für das Flachland gemacht.
> 
> Da wäre ein kurzes Schaltwerk mehr als angebracht.



Stimmt, darauf hab ich gar nicht geachtet. Vielleicht ist der Fahrer/die Fahrerin aber auch einfach 'n Tier in jeglicher Hinsicht. 

Und das Schaltwerk...ja mei. 



criscross schrieb:


> also diese Staubsaugerbeutel unter dem Oberrohr .....haben ja was



Was für eine Assoziation...


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348484
> 
> Das find ich quasi perfekt.



Es muss noch ein Detailbild her...ich  dieses Rad!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (7. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Haben fatbikes plötzlich breite Akzeptanz oder warum seid ihr ständig in der Wahl? Der eine oder andere Sieg war ja auch dabei


Wohl ja, nachdem gestern meins Bild des Tages wurde, haben wir heute schon wieder ein fettes BdT:


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 348542

Im ersten Moment dachte ich, auf Grund des Schminktäschchens auf den Besitzer schließen zu können 
Passt aber net ganz


----------



## Pimper (7. Januar 2015)

> Das find ich quasi perfekt.



Blöde Frage von jemandem, der noch aus einer Zeit stammt, in der die Decals lesbar waren: Was ist das für eine Marke ?



> Aber die Übersetzungsbandbreite lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig  Scheint mir doch sehr für das Flachland gemacht.



Cool, ein Fatbike mit Rennradkassette...^^



> Im ersten Moment dachte ich, auf Grund des Schminktäschchens auf den Besitzer schließen zu können



Pinkfarbene Gabel brauch ich jetzt auch nicht, aber ein pinker Steuersatz hier und ein paar Schräubchen da sind im Zeitalter des Gender Mainstreaming schon ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (7. Januar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> jup der 1% sind dan die pedale und los kanns gehen


...  Ihr ahnt garnicht, wieviel Spaß ich hier im Forum manchmal hab' !!


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Januar 2015)

Pimper schrieb:


> Blöde Frage von jemandem, der noch aus einer Zeit stammt, in der die Decals lesbar waren: Was ist das für eine Marke ?



Das ist ein Singular Puffin. 



Pimper schrieb:


> Cool, ein Fatbike mit Rennradkassette...^^



Die Kassette war wohl für ein Strandrennen in Venetien montiert, da macht so eine Übersetzung auch Sinn. Inzwischen ist wieder eine MTB-Kassette drauf.


----------



## Olca (8. Januar 2015)

Hi,

hab mein FAT GECKO mal als Vorschlag ins "Bike der Woche" Album geladen.

*Bitte dort im Album Kategorie "Bike der Woche(Vorschlag)" auf "gefällt mir" klicken*


----------



## herrundmeister (8. Januar 2015)

heute mal so ein Dickerchen ausgeliehen und ordentlich eingesaut. Schneetest steht noch aus


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Januar 2015)

war noch warm von mir Michi


----------



## herrundmeister (8. Januar 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> war noch warm von mir Michi


deswegen musste ich den Bremssattel vorne justieren und den Steuersatz nachziehen


----------



## scylla (8. Januar 2015)

bitte jetzt keine Detailbeschreibungen, was ihr mit Fahrrädern im Wald treibt


----------



## Laktathunter (9. Januar 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> deswegen musste ich den Bremssattel vorne justieren und den Steuersatz nachziehen


ja das Gendarmeweggli aufm Rechberg, qüält halt jedes Bike

Da Bilderthread


----------



## svennox (9. Januar 2015)

Ti.


----------



## svennox (9. Januar 2015)

..echt interessant die beiden, wie ich finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> Ti.



Schönes Radl 
Die geknickte Sattelstütze is aber was, was ich immer noch net versteh  nimmt man sowas wenn man bei der Rahmengröße Mist gebaut hat ? Außerdem sitzt man völlig ungünstig zu weit überm Hinterrad.....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Januar 2015)

Mukluk TI ist der Hammer!


----------



## Moppedcarlo (9. Januar 2015)

Gestern ausgepackt ;-)









Leider momentan (für mich) kein Wetter zum Testen und Einfahren :-(

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## shibby68 (9. Januar 2015)

sehr cool. bin auf den ersten test gespannt


----------



## Bumble (9. Januar 2015)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


>



Die Bulldozer wirken auf den Felgen extrem eckig  Täuscht das auf dem Foto oder is das wirklich so ?


----------



## Moppedcarlo (9. Januar 2015)

Im Raum ist nur wenig Platz, so musste ich das Weitwinkelobjektiv nehmen und das verzerrt. Ich werde später eine andere Aufnahme nachreichen, hoffentlich aus der Natur ...

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## Laktathunter (9. Januar 2015)

Das ti ist pornös

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moppedcarlo (9. Januar 2015)

So, habe gerade das obige Bild erneuert, sieht das Eckige jetzt runder aus?
Hier noch ein Bild der Reifen von oben:





Ciao, Carlo


----------



## oli_muenchen (9. Januar 2015)

Das Puffin ist echt speziell. Abgesehen von der Customfarbe ist die Übersetzung eher was für Langstrecke, als für Berge.



svennox schrieb:


> ..echt interessant die beiden, wie ich finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (9. Januar 2015)

on-one carbon fatty..





gruss accu


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Januar 2015)

Großes Kino:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Januar 2015)

Moppedcarlo schrieb:


> So, habe gerade das obige Bild erneuert, sieht das Eckige jetzt runder aus?
> Hier noch ein Bild der Reifen von oben:
> 
> 
> ...


hi Carlo, kannst die Bulldozer ja auch noch mit den Reifen der Twin vergleichen !


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2015)

Meins sind die Foes nicht. Ob handgedengelt oder nicht, da sind mir zu viele Bügelfalten.


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Meins sind die Foes nicht. Ob handgedengelt oder nicht, da sind mir zu viele Bügelfalten.



Ich mag klassisch und schlicht mit geraden, runden Rohren eigentlich auch lieber. Aber in dem Fall passt's prima zu den dicken Reifen. Da geht der Rahmen wenigstens nicht optisch unter zwischen den Laufrädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (10. Januar 2015)

wenn Fully geht meiner meinung nach nix über 11NINE das wirds wohl nächsten Winter werden bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob`s das grosse oder kleine wird


 



oder wenn nach der eurobike das alutech kommt .................oder oder oder


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2015)

Bei uns wird sich wohl bald dieses Maxx dazugesellen. Hat da schon jemand was negatives dazu gehört?







G.


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Januar 2015)

Ist doch recht schön bei uns im Ruhrpott


----------



## svennox (10. Januar 2015)

Hey das grüne FOES wollte auch ich posten, wobei es im "travel" Thread auch noch zusärzlich in RAW zu sehen ist....echt lecker die Teile!

Na gut dann poste ich den Netzfund hier.. auch wenn dieser nicht mit allen FATBIKES mit halten kann, aber muss es ja auch nicht !


----------



## Knusberflogge (10. Januar 2015)




----------



## Moppedcarlo (10. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hi Carlo, kannst die Bulldozer ja auch noch mit den Reifen der Twin vergleichen !



Die steht leider in der anderen Garage. Aber gute Idee, werd ich mal machen ;-)

Ciao, Carlo


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. Januar 2015)

Receps Bude






http://cubationde.blogspot.de/2015/01/auf-fetten-reifen-durchs-eichsfeld-wie.html


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. Januar 2015)

Eyks Veloheld gestern beim CCC Rennen





https://www.flickr.com/photos/madcyborg/16247156042/






mein On One


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (12. Januar 2015)

Netzfund 




 

dürfte recht spurtreu sein


----------



## corra (12. Januar 2015)

zum Bottecchia 

Rahmen:Alu Fatbike MTB
Gabel:Alu Starrgabel
Schaltung:Shimano Alivio 18-Gang
Felgen:Alu BTC 26x4.0
Naben:Alu Schnellspanner
Bereifung:VRB Mission 26x4.0, schwarz
Bremsen:Shimano BR-M355 Disc, hydraulisch 
Gewicht:ca. 15.4 kg
Farbe:schwarz-weiss

könnte ich über meinen Großhändler bekommen , ist leider wie so vieles bim fat nicht lieferbar preise vb 799 
wollte ich eigentlich für meine frau bestellen aber irgendwie trau ich mich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Januar 2015)

Recht lange Kettenstreben!? 
Die könnten sie bei Gr. S  fast als Unterrohr verwenden.


----------



## madone (12. Januar 2015)

Finde die Proportionen auch seltsam...eigentlich schade um den schönen Namen.


----------



## Rommos (12. Januar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> zum Bottecchia
> 
> Rahmen:Alu Fatbike MTB
> Gabel:Alu Starrgabel
> ...



hab das Teil erst am Freitag in Brixen (Südtirol) im Schaufenster gesehen...


----------



## corra (12. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Recht lange Kettenstreben!?
> Die könnten sie bei Gr. S  fast als Unterrohr verwenden.




da muss ja auch die ständer platte noch zwischen passen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2015)

Bergauf, bis 40% Steigung, aber bestimmt ne Wucht 

G.


----------



## Staanemer (12. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bergauf, bis 40% Steigung, aber bestimmt ne Wucht
> 
> G.



Nicht wenn der Ständer ständig hängenbleibt


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Nicht wenn der Ständer ständig hängenbleibt


Dann hol dir halt vor der Fahrt einen runter, is ja nicht mit anzusehn


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2015)

Die Frage stellt sich noch, wenn man auf X11 umrüstet, ob man sich da ne zweite Kette zum Verlängern kaufen muß, weil evtl. eine net ausreicht 

G.


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2015)

Ihr alten Lästerheinis, ihr habt alle nur keine Ahnung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2015)

Das nenn ich mal ein großes Kettenblatt hinten...mit dem könnt er aber schoh selber hochtreten 

G.


----------



## SirQuickly (12. Januar 2015)




----------



## zoomer (12. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Finde die Proportionen auch seltsam...eigentlich schade um den schönen Namen.



Ich denke die langen Kettenstreben dienen der gleichmässigen Gewichtsverteilung,
damit man im Schnee nicht mit dem Hinterrad versinkt.

Ein reines, optimiertes Wintersportgerät also.

Aber vielleicht macht das Supertankerkapitänsgefühl ja auch im Wald Spass,
solange es nicht zu eng zugeht.


----------



## Fettydriver (12. Januar 2015)

SirQuickly schrieb:


>



Schönes Bike, Dein Pugsley.

Ich versuche demnächst die 4,7ner BFL aufs Pugsley zu montieren. Müsste mit den Roll Darril 82 mm Felgen gerade noch so passen. Wird wahrscheinlich richtig knapp werden zwischen den Kettenstreben.
Wenn es klappt …...Bilder folgen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Januar 2015)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Ich versuche demnächst die 4,7ner BFL aufs Pugsley zu montieren. Müsste mit den Roll Darril 82 mm Felgen gerade noch so passen.



Hi Eckhard,
den Umbau kannst du sorgenlos angehen. Schau dir mal die Bilder in diesem Thread an.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Januar 2015)

Geilster Moonlander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Geilster Moonlander!


schöne Perspektive


----------



## zoomer (13. Januar 2015)

Woisndes ?

Hab den passenden Artikel auf Fatbike.com nicht gefunden.

Sieht total nach Bodensee aus ....


----------



## Staanemer (13. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Geilster Moonlander!



Schon fast ein Traktor.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Woisndes ?
> 
> Hab den passenden Artikel auf Fatbike.com nicht gefunden.
> 
> Sieht total nach Bodensee aus ....



Viel Spaß beim Schmökern!


----------



## dorfmann (13. Januar 2015)

Die Idee mit dem Lampenkäfig ist mal richtig gut !
Da kann man sich auch mal ordentlich mit ablegen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2015)

Und sieht dazu noch genial aus!


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2015)

Ja, mit dem Lampenkäfig hatte er mich auch sofort. Bei der Teilewahl ist er auch recht zielstrebig vorgangen


----------



## svennox (13. Januar 2015)

Netzfund leider ohne Infos, aber trotzdem interessant!


----------



## svennox (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2015)

Deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2015)

Gelungener Spaß, Marco!


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Januar 2015)

Kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass @svennox mal ein Bild von seinem eigenen Bike gepostet hat.


----------



## Bikebetti (13. Januar 2015)

Motobecane 
Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich kenne den Guten ja nicht erst seit gestern...  

ICH fand den gut!


----------



## hoodride (13. Januar 2015)

Nein, kann doch gar nicht sein, seine Bikes sind aus Carbon, Titan und Weltraumaluminium und desshalb streng geheim.

Er fährt die Bikes, die wir in 10 Jahren fahren werden.


----------



## Sleyvas (14. Januar 2015)

Scheiße, ich glaub ich hab mich grad bissl verliebt. Vollfetttauglich ist's wohl auch!  





Mehr Fotos und Infos gibt's hier:http://www.pivotcycles.com/bike/les-fat/


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Januar 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Scheiße, ich glaub ich hab mich grad bissl verliebt. Vollfetttauglich ist's wohl auch!


 hab Infos im Fatbike laberthread verlinkt wer noch was braucht


----------



## svennox (14. Januar 2015)

..zum Teil gar nicht unwahr, denn richtig...ich habe z.Zt. ein CARBON BIKE..
eine Steelstadtschlampe und ein TITAN BIKE ! 
..ein FATBIKE gehört NOCH nicht dazu !


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2015)

Pohh, der Umlenkhebel noch anders und es wäre genial 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (14. Januar 2015)

@*jmr-biking *..entweder haste einen Kopf aus Sieb und bist nicht der hellste,
und/oder du treibst dich nur hier rum, denn in anderen Thread´s hab ich schon oft meine Bikes gepostet/thematisiert..
du Schwätzer du ! 

ps. ..siehe z.B. hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-auf-titanbikes-in-freier-wildbahn.551181/page-29


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2015)

Na na, nicht gleich ausfallend werden. Bei deinem Output an Netzfunden in allen Kategorien (29er, Starr, Steel, Titan, Fat, Halbfett usw.) liegt der Verdacht schon sehr nahe, nie dein eigenes Bike gepostet zu haben. Ich schaue mir deine Netzfunde immer gerne an und schließlich bereichern sie auch die Bildergalerien. Ein kleiner Spaß wird aber doch wohl erlaubt sein. 
Ich bin zwar schon fast 43, aber habe noch rege Hirnaktivitäten. Meine Augen sehen auch noch ohne Unterstützung scharf. Brauchst also nicht meinen Namen so *LAUT* hervorzuheben. 
Ich denke, wir vertehen uns. Gruß... jmr


----------



## Laktathunter (14. Januar 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na na, nicht gleich ausfallend werden. Bei deinem Output an Netzfunden in allen Kategorien (29er, Starr, Steel, Titan, Fat, Halbfett usw.) liegt der Verdacht schon sehr nahe, nie dein eigenes Bike gepostet zu haben. Ich schaue mir deine Netzfunde immer gerne an und schließlich bereichern sie auch die Bildergalerien. Ein kleiner Spaß wird aber doch wohl erlaubt sein.
> Ich bin zwar schon fast 43, aber habe noch rege Hirnaktivitäten. Meine Augen sehen auch noch ohne Unterstützung scharf. Brauchst also nicht meinen Namen so *LAUT* hervorzuheben.
> Ich denke, wir vertehen uns. Gruß... jmr


 Bleibt friedlich, Jungs


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Januar 2015)

Nachdem das geklärt ist, kann es ja wieder mit Bildern weitergehen. 




Brown Pow (4.8 inches of nobbly goodness)




Keepin’ America Fat Since ’05


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Januar 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Bleibt friedlich, Jungs


Natürlich!


----------



## martn (14. Januar 2015)

der raublomanzer in seiner natürlichen umgebung mal wieder:




Raublomanzer an Fels by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (15. Januar 2015)

Fatboy mit BF


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Januar 2015)

Sehr schönes Street-Fatty


----------



## BigJohn (15. Januar 2015)

Sieht aus wie ein Gebiss ohne Zähne


----------



## Knusberflogge (15. Januar 2015)

Etwas ungewohnt, erinnert mich spontan an Flugzeugreifen. Sicherlich wär der Reifen was für @F7 Uli  und sein neues Projekt  .


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2015)

Hat auf jedenfall was Lenken die net extrem krass auf Teer ein?

G.


----------



## F7 Uli (15. Januar 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Etwas ungewohnt, erinnert mich spontan an Flugzeugreifen. Sicherlich wär der Reifen was für @F7 Uli  und sein neues Projekt  .


Ja , das wäre ein guter Reifen und eine Alternative . Habe jedoch schon 2 Bud liegen .  Ich habe vor, den Bud mit etwas mehr Luftdruck  vorn und hinten zu fahren, so das er nur auf dem Mittelprofil läuft . Mal schauen.........Die  Nexties kommen nächste Woche vom einspeichen .
 Das Expert ist im Rohbau auch schon Fertig . Sieht schon nach was aus.....Bilder kommen dann .......


----------



## Fettydriver (15. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hat auf jedenfall was Lenken die net extrem krass auf Teer ein?
> 
> G.


Das Lenkverhalten auf Asphalt ist schätzungsweise gleich wie beim GC.
Die laufen sehr leicht auf allen festgefahrenen Untergünden (Feldwege, Waldwege), im Besonderen natürlich auf Asphalt.

Was eher durchweg anders und gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, ist der leise lauf, auf Asphalt sind die fast lautlos.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2015)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Das Lenkverhalten auf Asphalt ist schätzungsweise gleich wie beim GC.
> Die laufen sehr leicht auf allen festgefahrenen Untergünden (Feldwege, Waldwege), im Besonderen natürlich auf Asphalt.
> 
> Was eher durchweg anders und gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, ist der leise lauf, auf Asphalt sind die fast lautlos.



Meine Frage kam, weil ich mal für den Radweg so einen Super Moto von Schwalbe aufs MB aufgezogen hatte. War unfahrbar, bzw konnte auf Teer den Lenker nicht loslassen. Hat sofort zum rumschlackern angefangen oder in Kurven mußt ich richtig gegenhalten um nicht zu stürtzen:O
Auf Schotter hingegen war alles total ruhig.
Hab danach jeden weiteren Versuch mit slickigen Reifen aufgegeben 

G.


----------



## 72er (15. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Gebiss ohne Zähne


 Wie goil!


----------



## svennox (16. Januar 2015)

..schöne FATBIKE IMPRESSION, bitte schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351417


das Bike gefällt mir nicht so (zumindest nicht die Gabel) aber den Ständer finde ich interessant !
hat da jemand Info zu ? (-> PN)


----------



## Bumble (17. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ....aber den Ständer finde ich interessant !



Find die Idee mit der Innenlagerhalterung auch interessant, bei extrafetter Bereifung hängt der Ständer dann aber in der Luft


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte den auch schon mal.
Bumble hat Recht,wenn der nicht genau passt,wird das Ganze sehr kippelig!
Es müsste ihn in höhenverstellbar geben!


----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich hatte den auch schon mal.
> Bumble hat Recht,wenn der nicht genau passt,wird das Ganze sehr kippelig!
> Es müsste ihn in höhenverstellbar geben!


quasi....mit nem Wagenheber drunter


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich hatte den auch schon mal.


ich hab den so das erste Mal gesehen, gibt es da ne Bezugsquelle ?
hier stehen auch noch ein paar "Schmalspur" Bikes rum.... 


Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bumble hat Recht,wenn der nicht genau passt,wird das Ganze sehr kippelig!
> Es müsste ihn in höhenverstellbar geben!


da würde eine einfache Rohr in Rohr Verstellung ja schon ausreichen


----------



## accutrax (17. Januar 2015)

zwar nicht direkt die bezugsquelle...aber fast..

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/04/18/soc14-scorpion-builds-moto-style-stands-for-bicycles/

wurde im englischen forum schon mal vorgestellt und besprochen..

gruss accu


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Januar 2015)

accutrax schrieb:


> zwar nicht direkt die bezugsquelle...aber fast..
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/04/18/soc14-scorpion-builds-moto-style-stands-for-bicycles/
> 
> ...


Danke !!
mit einem Namen wird das mit der Suche doch einfacher


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>



Das ist Thomas (@schnellerpfeil ) von German  Lightness beim Ironman. War wenige Tage vorher bei ihm wegen meinem LRS.


----------



## corra (18. Januar 2015)

aber warum fett bei sowas , klärt mich einer auf ?


----------



## Fettydriver (18. Januar 2015)

Reifentausch ist fertig.
Das Pugsley mit maximaler Bereifung, mit dem BFL 26 x 4,7 auf Sürly Roll Darril 82 mm Felgen.
Das ist jetzt richtig knapp zwischen den Kettenstreben, fast Grenzwertig, mehr geht nicht, funktioniert aber ohne Probleme.









Der Reifenwechsel am Pugs ist immer wieder ein Augenschmaus. Die Hinterradkonstruktion ist schon ein Hingucker mit einer 135 mm Nabe, einseitig 17 mm Offset in die Felge eingespeicht und einem völlig krumm erscheinenden Offsetrahmen, ….ein kleines Kunstwerk.


----------



## titzy (18. Januar 2015)

corra schrieb:


> aber warum fett bei sowas , klärt mich einer auf ?


Ganz einfach: weil man es kann, verrückt genug ist, oder einfach nur Spass daran hat!
Was glaubst du wie blöd die ganzen Rennradler gucken, wenn du mit so einem Teil bei einem Rennen an denen vorbei rollst und die Tachonadel schon im oberen 30er Bereich anschlägt.

Als ich mich beim Velothon in meinen Startblock mitn Fatty eingereit habe, kamen auch einigie argwöhnische Kommentare. Die sind dann aber recht schnell verstummt, als endlich das Rennen im Regen los ging! Für mich war der 2014er Velothon auch nur ein "Trainingsrennen", den Startplatz gab es geschenkt und ich musste halt noch Kondi für die Salzkammergut Trophy aufbauen. Was jetzt bei @schnellerpfeil die die genauen Beweggründe weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Januar 2015)

Spaß und auch etwas Werbung, wenn ich die Worte von Thomas noch recht im Ohr habe..
Ich find´s gut!


----------



## corra (18. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Spaß und auch etwas Werbung, wenn ich die Worte von Thomas noch recht im Ohr habe..
> Ich find´s gut!


finds absolut geil ist die optische ohrfeige für die schmalbereiften ! ich würds warscheinlich nichtmal mit nem ebike schaffen mitzuhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (18. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>


Auf slowtwitch. Ist ja Cool...german-lightness international. Gibt es dazu einen Link? Danke!
Naja, Werbetechnisch war das eher ein Griff ins Klo. War auch nicht wirklich schnell mit 6:19h oder so. Aber es gab einige die hatten weniger Gold an den Hüften und schnellere Bikes, die ich überholt hatte. Eine Ami auf seinem P5, den ich irgendwo in der Wetterau überholt hatte, rief mir laut hinterher "Hooooly Shiiit". War oberanstrengend, aber auch witzig. Machen tue ich das nicht mehr. Hat die Beine fürs Laufen völlig tot gemacht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Januar 2015)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Auf slowtwitch. Ist ja Cool...german-lightness international. Gibt es dazu einen Link? Danke!



Hi Thomas!
Leider habe ich keinen "sinnvollen" Link zu dem Bild. Ich hatte etwas völlig anderes über die Bildsuche finden wollen und stieß zufällig in einem englischsprachigen Triathlon-Forum auf das Bild. Naja, und da wollte ich nicht versäumen, dich wieder heim zu holen.


----------



## BigJohn (18. Januar 2015)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Auf slowtwitch. Ist ja Cool...german-lightness international. Gibt es dazu einen Link? Danke!
> Naja, Werbetechnisch war das eher ein Griff ins Klo. War auch nicht wirklich schnell mit 6:19h oder so. Aber es gab einige die hatten weniger Gold an den Hüften und schnellere Bikes, die ich überholt hatte. Eine Ami auf seinem P5, den ich irgendwo in der Wetterau überholt hatte, rief mir laut hinterher "Hooooly Shiiit". War oberanstrengend, aber auch witzig. Machen tue ich das nicht mehr. Hat die Beine fürs Laufen völlig tot gemacht.


http://forum.slowtwitch.com/forum/S...ke_at_Ironman_European_Championships_P5155062
http://www.slowtwitch.com/Lifestyle/IM_European_Champs_race_images_4435.html

@ topic


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2015)

Mit sowas kriegt man mich ja total...


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Januar 2015)

Und dann noch diese gewitzte Position der Flasche!


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2015)

------------------------


----------



## accutrax (18. Januar 2015)

da würden die noch passen...
(die rennradreifen sind nur eine prinzip darstellung..)






gruss accu


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2015)

Schneeketten !!
wie geil ist das denn !


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2015)

Wie fährt es sich mit einem halben Hotel im Gepäck ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. Januar 2015)

Wo wir hier gerade so einen Lauf haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wie fährt es sich mit einem halben Hotel im Gepäck ?



1a, wieso? Geschwindigkeitsrekorde stellt man nicht auf, aber man weiß ja vorher, worauf man sich einlässt. Ich persönlich habe sogar lieber mehr Gepäck dabei, als unterwegs auf irgendwen oder irgendwas angewiesen zu sein und mich dann danach richten zu müssen.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2015)

Hab nur gemeint, ob das Rad dann noch Spaß macht ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hab nur gemeint, ob das Rad dann noch Spaß macht ?


definiere Spaß ! 
blöd nur, dass das jeder für sich anders definiert


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2015)

Ich habe Gewicht am Rad immer unangenehm gefunden, deshalb habe ich ernst gefragt.


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2015)

Also ich finde, ja, das macht noch Spaß. Wheelies, Manuals und so Kram geht natürlich nicht mehr richtig. Aber Singletrails machen auf jeden Fall noch Spaß. Dadurch, dass man alles am Rad hat, ist das Gewicht sehr gut verteilt und wer gepäckträgerlos unterwegs ist, hat in der Regel eh schon relativ leichtes Material. Was du (vermutlich) unter fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollem verstehst, das wird man jedoch eher meiden, das stimmt schon.

Inzwischen empfinde ich Gewicht am Rücken als unangenehm, ich lass das Geraffel lieber das Rad tragen und nehme daher den Framebag mittlerweile gar nicht mehr ab. Wenn ich unterwegs mal das bepackte Rad tragen muss (z.B. 'ne längere Treppe rauf), packe ich die schwereren Sachen in einen kleinen Ultraleichtrucksack um, trage den dann vor und bringe das Rad hinterher. Danach wird wieder umgepackt und der Rucksack verschwindet wieder in seinem Stausäckchen. Die Satteltasche kann ich auch prima entladen, weil der Drybag extra herausnehmbar ist. 
















Was ich noch ergänzen muss: Ich persönlich habe mit Gepäck manchmal mehr Fahrspaß als mit, weil ich schlicht gerne mit dem Wissen unterwegs bin, dass ich jederzeit irgendwo bleiben kann, weil ich ja alles dabei habe. Das gibt mir auch bei kurzen Trips mit nur einer Übernachtung ein Gefühl, bei dem ich sehr gut abschalten kann.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Januar 2015)

So eine schöne Landschaft mit dem Wasser, den glatten Felsen und den Wäldern. Müsste ich auch mal wieder hin, nach Südfinnland bzw. Mittelschweden... 



Untitled by Joni Palomäki, on Flickr


----------



## vocke1 (19. Januar 2015)

@Fabeymer 
Wer ist denn der Hersteller dieser Satteltasche?

danke


----------



## Splash (19. Januar 2015)

Müsste der Sea to Summit Ultra-Sil Dry Day Pack sein?

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/sea-to-summit-ultra-sil-dry-day-pack-199427-black


----------



## vocke1 (19. Januar 2015)

Danke Dir, aber ich meine die Tasche im Bild, nicht den Summit Dry Bag
Dieses weiß/ rote Logo sagt mir gar nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (19. Januar 2015)

http://fatbikes.at/revelate-designs...ags/2306/revelate-designs-drybag-for-terrapin

da ist das Ding


----------



## vocke1 (19. Januar 2015)

Top!
...Taschen von everbike, auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Januar 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> http://fatbikes.at/revelate-designs...ags/2306/revelate-designs-drybag-for-terrapin
> 
> da ist das Ding





vocke1 schrieb:


> Top!
> ...Taschen von everbike, auch sehr interessant.



Nachdem @Alex0303 nur den Drybag verlinkt hatte: http://fatbikes.at/revelate-designs/satteltaschen-seat-bags/2305/revelate-designs-terrapin
Das ist der Holster und das wirklich interessante Teil. 
Für mich die beste Satteltaschenlösung aufgrund ihrer Modularität und der Tatsache, dass man das Gepäck im Ganzen rausnehmen bzw. die Tasche bequem packen und dann erst am Rad anbringen kann. Die Wasserdichtigkeit ist noch ein zusätzlicher Bonus.

Wer sich für den Terrapin interessiert und etwas Geld sparen oder "schrabimmeln" möchte: @FlowinFlo hat mich letztens darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es auch von Alpkit konische Drybags in mehreren Farben gibt. 
https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-tapered
Dank der Daisychain und den Schlaufen an der Seite evtl. auch interessant, um sich günstig an das Thema Gepäck ranzutasten oder wenn man eine MYOG-Lösung anstrebt. 

So, und damit's nicht allzu weit weg ist vom Thema:


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Januar 2015)

Die Tasse ist gut!


----------



## BigJohn (19. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, könnte ich glatt auch Lust auf so ne Quälerei bekommen 

Warum nutzt du nicht deinen eigenen Framebag?


----------



## chaos_inc (19. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


>


Genial. Und wenn die Hütte zusammenfällt, dann weißt Du, Mist, das Rad ist Wech!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (19. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, könnte ich glatt auch Lust auf so ne Quälerei bekommen
> 
> Warum nutzt du nicht deinen eigenen Framebag?



Das ist keine Quälerei, go for it! 

Auf deine Frage erlaube ich mir stellvertretend zu antworten: Das ist nicht das Rad von @FlowinFlo .


----------



## BigJohn (19. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das ist keine Quälerei, go for it!
> 
> Auf deine Frage erlaube ich mir stellvertretend zu antworten: Das ist nicht das Rad von @FlowinFlo .


Jetzt wo du es sagst. Mir kamen die Felgen ungewohnt schmal und die Gabel zu weiß vor. Tja, Flo. Asche über mein Haupt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Januar 2015)

Ich gebe zu, das sieht sehr privat aus und kann schon mal in die Irre führen, trotz falscher Gabelfarbe. 
Jedenfalls ein sehr pfiffiger Lageraufbau!


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2015)

So fertig mit mosern zurück zu FatteBilders


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du darfst jetzt offiziell im "Fette Bikes und fette Mucke"-Thread posten! 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und lass uns bei Gelegenheit wissen, wie der Juggernaut sich macht.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du darfst jetzt offiziell im "Fette Bikes und fette Mucke"-Thread posten!


ich wuste nicht das dort aufnahme gebühren fällig währen


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich wuste nicht das dort aufnahme gebühren fällig währen



Und wieso nicht? Das wäre der allgemeine Musikthread für die armen Teufel ohne Fatbike im Stall.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich wuste nicht das dort aufnahme gebühren fällig währen



Das wird pauschal abgegolten...oder hat dir bei deinem Fatbikekauf niemand einen Zugangscode auf den Kassenzettel gestempelt?


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2015)

Stravio schrieb:


> Aha...also stimmt das doch mit den sehr verwunderlich Typen auf ihren dicken Schlappen...50kg Gepäck drauf und den Berg hoch schiebend. Nun jedem das seine und ja... Mainstream is so geil. Deppert is es schon gell


Dachte du hättest meinen Spruch kapiert 
Sorry, hab deine Intelligenz überschätzt.


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (20. Januar 2015)

hübsch, nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. Januar 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> hübsch, nicht?




Ich weiss warum die Kette noch nicht montiert ist


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube das Blackborrow hat mehr verdient, als nur Expeditionsbike zu sein. Da kann ich das Salsa-Marketing nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Blackborrow hat mehr verdient, als nur Expeditionsbike zu sein. Da kann ich das Salsa-Marketing nicht ganz nachvollziehen.



Das Bild oben zeigt Taschen von Bedrock Bags (also keine RD).
Du beziehst dich auf diese Geschichte? Das Blackborow ist definitiv vielfältiger, denke ich auch.

Mir würde ja das türkise im 1x10/11fach Trimm gefallen.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das Bild oben zeigt Taschen von Bedrock Bags (also keine RD).
> Du beziehst dich auf diese Geschichte? Das Blackborow ist definitiv vielfältiger, denke ich auch.
> 
> Mir würde ja das türkise im 1x10/11fach Trimm gefallen.


Die Kettenstreben sind sehr kurz (wenn man will), der Lenkwinkel zumindest ein bisschen flacher als bei den meisten anderen und die Überstandshöhe geht trotz Platz für Rahmentaschen in Ordnung. Der Rahmen ist vielleicht nicht der aller Schönste, aber der Ansatz gut durchdacht. Your turn, Konkurrenz!


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Januar 2015)




----------



## Staanemer (20. Januar 2015)

Leute, lasst Euch doch nicht immer von Leuten, die nicht wissen wovon sie reden und komischerweise zum Stänkern kurz in fremden Themen nutzlos auftauchen, so zum Zeitverschwenden beeinflussen. Beschäftigt Euch doch lieber mit denen, die wenigstens praktische Anwendung erlebt haben und daraus ein Meinung gebildet haben.

Hier gehts um Bilder (jaja, ich weiss, ich hab auch keins gepostet, also erspart mir den Hinweis). Löscht den Kram oder veschiebt Ihn in den Laberfred oder sonst wohin.

Edit: Danke. Kann eigentlich mit verschoben werden. Wie Du willst.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2015)

@Fabeymer  Das Bild möchte ich aber trotzdem hier haben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2015)

Vor wenigen Tagen habe ich noch mit Stravio geschrieben und wir haben uns gegenseitig entschuldigt.
*Eine meiner letzten Amtshandlung war nämlich eine 4 Wochen Sperre für diesen Herrn.* *Ist erst wenige Tage wieder dabei! *
Da ging es damals ähnlich zu.
Und jetzt fängt der Schxxx hier schon wieder an.... 

@Fabeymer   The stage is yours


EDIT:   Ahhh, DANKE für´s Wischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Januar 2015)

Netzfund


----------



## BigJohn (20. Januar 2015)

Damit könnte ich mich auch anfreunden. Würde mich nicht wundern, diesen Rahmen demnächst bei ali und co zu finden.


----------



## exto (20. Januar 2015)

Hübsch!


----------



## Pugy (20. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mir würde ja das türkise im 1x10/11fach Trimm gefallen.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Januar 2015)

Würde ich fast so nehmen! Braucht wer 'ne Dropperpost und 'nen li-la-Lenker?


----------



## Steeldonkey (20. Januar 2015)

Fatbike Schutzbleche?

bitteschön: http://stores.bigomfg.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (21. Januar 2015)

Pugy schrieb:


>


..auch das Ding hatte ich schon mal gepostet.....aber nicht schlimm ....da auch dieses FATbike mir besonders gefällt!!!!!!!1 

..somit darf sicherlich auch diese Schönheit noch mal gezeigt werden,
zumindest ist mir so...als ob es hier schon mal war ?!


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## gpzmandel (23. Januar 2015)

Das grüne ist der Hammmmmmmmmmer. Wo bekommt man die Skinwalls?


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2015)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Das grüne ist der Hammmmmmmmmmer. Wo bekommt man die Skinwalls?



Beim Felix in AT.

Das Ti-Modell hat einen Warmwasserboiler für den Hauch Luxus mit an Bord?


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das Ti-Modell hat einen Warmwasserboiler für den Hauch Luxus mit an Bord?



Wo hast du den denn entdeckt?


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wo hast du den denn entdeckt?



Entschuldige die falsche Fährte, ich meinte damit nur die Riesenrolle am Harness.


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## svennox (24. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Beim Felix in AT.
> 
> Das Ti-Modell hat einen Warmwasserboiler für den Hauch Luxus mit an Bord?



THX. !
..dieser Link ist auch interessant:

http://www.citycyclebikes.com/fatbikes.html


----------



## svennox (24. Januar 2015)

..und noch mal......ich find das TEIL einfach toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dany1Andy (24. Januar 2015)

Hier meins neues Schmuckstück ;-)


----------



## wolfk (24. Januar 2015)

Zwar Bild, sondern ein kurzes Video eines unternehmungslustiges Fatbikers - schade, das die Abfahrt nicht gefilmt wurde......


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## svennox (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## svennox (25. Januar 2015)

NICOLAI  ..allerdings MÜßTEN UNBEDINGT schwarze Reifen rauf, dann wäre es perfekt !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

Zu der Farbe würden doch die orangen Reifen passen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

Hoffe ihr steinigt mich jetzt net. Ist zwar nur Margarinefät und nicht Butterfät. Aber ab 3.0 und Surly gehörts doch schon zu den Fätis, weils nimmer zu den Normalos paßt.
Dazu noch das Maximum was geht und auf Tour kommt schon tatsächlich fätifeeling auf, weil der Reifen rollert wie Sau












G.


----------



## trial_neuling (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

Steinigen ist aber des Andere 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (25. Januar 2015)

tststs, das gehört doch ins *+*-Forum


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Januar 2015)

kein Netzfund


----------



## _mike_ (25. Januar 2015)

Genau: rausgehen & selber strampeln statt nach anderer Leute Fatbikes lechzen, hehe


----------



## dukestah (25. Januar 2015)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Genau: rausgehen & selber strampeln statt nach anderer Leute Fatbikes lechzen, heheAnhang anzeigen 354087


Schön, ein mi-tech 
Haste die Rohloff aber gut getarnt


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> tststs, das gehört doch ins *+*-Forum



Jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich danach gesucht

G.


----------



## Rommos (25. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich danach gesucht
> 
> G.



Schau mal hier .... tolles Gerät, gerne bitte mehr Infos (auch in der + Galerie )

Gruß
Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2015)

Wollte ich auch erst verlinken, Roman, aber ist das denn wirklich ein 29+ ?  Oder ein 26er Knard ?


----------



## Rommos (25. Januar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch erst verlinken, Roman, aber ist das denn wirklich ein 29+ ?  Oder ein 26er Knard ?


ohh -hast recht  wusste nicht, dass es den gibt in 26...


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Januar 2015)

Horde!


----------



## zoomer (25. Januar 2015)

John Deere Werksausflug ?


----------



## dorfmann (25. Januar 2015)

das passende Video dazu:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2015)

Erinnert mich ein wenig an ein Bewerbungsvideo für "Bauer sucht Frau"..


----------



## Steeldonkey (26. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr steinigt mich jetzt net. Ist zwar nur Margarinefät und nicht Butterfät. Aber ab 3.0 und Surly gehörts doch schon zu den Fätis, weils nimmer zu den Normalos paßt.
> Dazu noch das Maximum was geht und auf Tour kommt schon tatsächlich fätifeeling auf, weil der Reifen rollert wie Sau
> 
> 
> ...



dieses effigear  coole idee!

dennoch frage ich mich, ob die reifen trotz ihrer auflagefläche genug grip generieren? das profil erinnert mich eher an die X-King von Continental ;D Sind das Dirt Wizards oder Knards? kann ICH leider nicht lesen...


edit: ich sehe grad, dass der Bildtitel EffiKnard lautet. daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es Knards sind ;D


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2015)

Ja sind die Knards 

G.


----------



## Wbs_70 (26. Januar 2015)

DAS Original


----------



## zoomer (26. Januar 2015)

Die Vespa unter den Fatbikes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (26. Januar 2015)

ist grad original von Hanebrink bei ebay drin für zarte 5500€


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2015)

Saugeiles Teil ! Bike-Geschichte.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Januar 2015)

Wiseman mit 73mm BB...






Larry 3,8" auf 47mm Schlick Northpaw-Felge...










Und im B+-Modus mit Trax Fatty 3,25" auf Nextie 40mm...


----------



## trial_neuling (26. Januar 2015)

die Farbe ist der Knaller.


----------



## Staanemer (26. Januar 2015)

Na, da kratzt aber schon die Noppenpelle am Vortriebsmetall.
Autoscooterfarben?


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Na, da kratzt aber schon die Noppenpelle am Vortriebsmetall.
> Autoscooterfarben?



Würde mich wundern, wenn. 
Das Bike wurde von einem fähigen Rahmenbauer um diese beiden Reifengrößen herumgebaut.

Ich weiß nicht, ob man´s erkennen kann, dass noch Luft ist.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2015)

Ich finde den Rahmen toll, aber bissl mehr Raum für Dreck um die Reifen wäre noch besser, oder ?
Er hätte ja auch eine 83er DH Kurbel nehmen können.


----------



## Staanemer (26. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, wenn.
> Das Bike wurde von einem fähigen Rahmenbauer um diese beiden Reifengrößen herumgebaut.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob man´s erkennen kann, dass noch Luft ist.



Ändert eigentlich nix. Hier ist es genauso.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen toll, aber bissl mehr Raum für Dreck um die Reifen wäre noch besser, oder ?
> Er hätte ja auch eine 83er DH Kurbel nehmen können.



Ja, etwas mehr hätte es sicher noch sein dürfen, aber den Einsatzzweck wird er mit dem Kunden sicher im Detail besprochen haben.
Wenn das Bike eher trockene Trails und etwas Sand sieht, wird´s ausreichen.
Er greift inzwischen wohl auch eher zum 83er Maß, hier ein Interview mit ihm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (26. Januar 2015)

Ich finde das Teil absolut super ... und noch ein Bild von heute:


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Januar 2015)

Absolut geile Kiste! 

Gleiches gilt für die Bikes von Moonmen, die ich letztens schon mal im 29plus-Faden gezeigt habe...
Hier kommt dann die Aufbauvariante mit 26":


----------



## zoomer (26. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Ich finde das Teil absolut super ... und noch ein Bild von heute:



 

Ist der Reaktor in Garching hochgegangen ?


----------



## eri1 (26. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Absolut geile Kiste!
> 
> Gleiches gilt für die Bikes von Moonmen, die ich letztens schon mal im 29plus-Faden gezeigt habe...
> Hier kommt dann die Aufbauvariante mit 26":


Ein geiler Lenker


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Januar 2015)

So, dann zeig ich mal wieder mein Privatdickerchen nach den ganzen Netzfunden der letzten Zeit. das Foto entstand nach der Heimkehr von einer abendlichen "Fresh Tracks"-Runde. Außerdem kann man ja nicht wissen, wie lange das Radl noch so sauber bleibt...Schnee sei Dank!




Zum Gepäckträger gibt's demnächst mal ein paar Detailaufnahmen von der Befestigung, die Gabel hat nämlich außer Schutzblechösen keine Anlötteile...bzw. hatte keine. 
Die Optik finde ich in der Ausbaustufe einfach nur , vom Nutzwert ganz zu schweigen.

Edit: Hier nochmal mit Licht an:




Die Piko hält mit der Helmhaltung bombenfest vorne, das Akkukabel führt durch den Trinkblasenausgang des Framebags dorthin, wo der Akku ruht.


----------



## madone (27. Januar 2015)

Cooles Teil, der Rahmen hat mir immer schon gefallen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (27. Januar 2015)

das ist ein richtig stimmiges bike und hätte bessere bilder draußen verdient.
auf die gepäckträgeraufnahme bin ich gespannt


----------



## Fearrider (27. Januar 2015)

@madone ....immer wieder schön Dein Bike zu sehen!
Welche Fender hast Du verbaut?


----------



## madone (27. Januar 2015)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Zubehoer/Schutzbleche/Fat-Face-Fender-Mudguard.html


----------



## Fearrider (27. Januar 2015)

Danke


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Cooles Teil, der Rahmen hat mir immer schon gefallen ...



Danke, in meinen Augen ist das auch weiterhin einer der schönsten Alurahmen, der mit dem 190er Hinterbau zudem die Entwicklung der Standards bei Fatbikes stark mitgeprägt hat. Obwohl die neuen Alumodelle über Steckachsen und eine 150er Gabel verfügen, habe ich keine Sekunde bereut, nicht noch mit dem Kauf gewartet zu haben. 



shibby68 schrieb:


> das ist ein richtig stimmiges bike und hätte bessere bilder draußen verdient.
> auf die gepäckträgeraufnahme bin ich gespannt



Auch dir merci, Bilder von draußen liefere ich nach und auch der Gepäckträger bekommt noch seine Momente im Rampenlicht.


----------



## madone (27. Januar 2015)

Mal ganz unter uns Steckachsen braucht kein Mensch


----------



## corra (27. Januar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Mal ganz unter uns Steckachsen braucht kein Mensch




ich find die dinger klasse einfach , schnell , leicht und nix geht verlohren


----------



## Deleted 308434 (27. Januar 2015)

Schade dies Jahr gabs bisher nur krümelweise Schnee bei mir.
Aber das ein oder andere Bild lädt immerhin zum verweilen ein .


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Januar 2015)

das ist krümelweise ?


----------



## Deleted 308434 (27. Januar 2015)

Nö, war als Netzfund gemeint.
Aber ich nehm natürlich gern krümelweise, wenn es wie auf dem Pic ausschaut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (28. Januar 2015)

netzfund!


----------



## BigJohn (28. Januar 2015)

Mir war bis eben nicht klar, dass man das Beargrease noch schlimmer machen kann.


----------



## svennox (28. Januar 2015)

..wenn salsaFAT.. ..dann das hier


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> netzfund!


Das darfst du mir doch nicht zeigen!!  Sonst bestelle ich doch noch die Nextie.


----------



## ONE78 (28. Januar 2015)

also bei nen fatty würde ich nicht überlegen. da wären für mich plastefelgen gesetzt! erst recht bei nem plasterahmen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> also bei nen fatty würde ich nicht überlegen. da wären für mich plastefelgen gesetzt! erst recht bei nem plasterahmen...


Ist nicht immer so einfach...


----------



## ONE78 (28. Januar 2015)

naja, einfach auf kaufen klicken...


----------



## criscross (28. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> netzfund!



das sieht auch nach einer guten Reifen Kombi aus....


----------



## honkori (28. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> naja, einfach auf kaufen klicken...



...wäre da nicht die doofe "Bezahlfunktion".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrundmeister (28. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> netzfund!


Flaschenhalter runter, gelbe Griffe und dann bitte zu mir - genau meine Farbkombi

Notiz an mich selber: "Nein Du brauchst kein Fatbike" Sprich mir nach: " Nein, ich brauche kein Fatbike"


----------



## corra (28. Januar 2015)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter runter, gelbe Griffe und dann bitte zu mir - genau meine Farbkombi
> 
> Notiz an mich selber: "Nein Du brauchst kein Fatbike" Sprich mir nach: " Nein, ich brauche kein Fatbike"



hör auf dein Herz kaufen ........kaufen .........kaufen .........kaufen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Januar 2015)

hör nicht auf deine Frau !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Januar 2015)




----------



## Alex0303 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich korrigier mal...



herrundmeister schrieb:


> genau meine Farbkombi
> 
> Notiz an mich selber: "*Du brauchst ein Fatbike*" Sprich mir nach: " ich brauche *unbedingt ein* Fatbike"


----------



## svennox (29. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


>




Sehr schön ! 

Was ist das für eins ?


----------



## BigJohn (29. Januar 2015)

Na ein fatty, steht doch drauf


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön !
> 
> Was ist das für eins ?


onone fatty


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Januar 2015)

Zu geil der Gesichtsausdruck von dem mit der schwarz-grünen Kappe!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Januar 2015)

Vom Fahrer aber auch!


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Januar 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (29. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


>



Mit 12 ist Babyspeck noch völlig im Rahmen.


----------



## Dany1Andy (30. Januar 2015)

Nun hat mein Schmuckstück endlich einen passenden Namen Killer-B passt zu gut


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Januar 2015)

letztens hier in der Gegend - ein selbstgebruzeltes fettbike


----------



## BigJohn (30. Januar 2015)

Der Hinterbau ist irgenwie strange, oder? Soll das flexen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (30. Januar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> letztens hier in der Gegend - ein selbstgebruzeltes fettbike



sieht gar net so übel aus bis auf den langen hinterbau und die bremsaufnahme is leicht komisch...


----------



## Rocky10 (31. Januar 2015)

So sauber wird es nie mehr sein. Was für eine unglaubliche Kiste. Probefahrt heute Nachmittag bei perfekten Bedingungen


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2015)

Klassisch, zeitlos, schön 

G.


----------



## cherokee190 (31. Januar 2015)

Sehr schön ...  Viel Spaß bei der ersten Probefahrt.


----------



## dorfmann (31. Januar 2015)

Das Federgäbelchen wirkt irgendwie...sagen wir lieblich 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## CaseOnline (31. Januar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Das Federgäbelchen wirkt irgendwie...sagen wir lieblich
> Viel Spaß damit


Beim ICT passt die Bluto aber von den Proportionen her recht gut, finde ich.


----------



## meikltschäcksn (31. Januar 2015)

war das schon? (Juggernaut)


----------



## audis2limo (31. Januar 2015)




----------



## zoomer (31. Januar 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Beim ICT passt die Bluto aber von den Proportionen her recht gut, finde ich.



Casting in Wagenfarbe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (31. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Casting in Wagenfarbe ?


ja, beim optisch 'dünnen' stahlrahmen sieht die bluto nicht ganz so lächerlich aus wie bei fetteren alurahmen


----------



## dorfmann (31. Januar 2015)

Aber mit einem Surly Bud wirkt sie auch ganz schön mickrig


----------



## dukestah (31. Januar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Aber mit einem Surly Bud wirkt sie auch ganz schön mickrig


stimmt auch wieder, wir brauchen einfach eine 'dickere' gabel


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2015)

So isses 

G.


----------



## Wbs_70 (31. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau ist irgenwie strange, oder? Soll das flexen?


ist wohl so gekommen weil der rahmen vermutlich ein alter DDr Damenradrahmen ist, und das dann so ausschaut. die Bremsenaufnahme hat er eben so selber drangebruzzelt..


----------



## MCFW (31. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (1. Februar 2015)

Ich denke ich verstehe es jetzt. Der Hinterbau ist wegen dem vermutlich schmalen Tretlager verlängert und das obere Verbindungsstück ist im steilsten Winkel eingesetzt, der noch passt.  


Wbs_70 schrieb:


> ist wohl so gekommen weil der rahmen vermutlich ein alter DDr Damenradrahmen ist, und das dann so ausschaut. die Bremsenaufnahme hat er eben so selber drangebruzzelt..


----------



## Rocky10 (1. Februar 2015)

In freier Wildbahn. Federgabel am Fatty ist eine Offenbarung. Bud und Lou ebenfalls.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2015)

gepinnt war mir der Bilderthread irgendwie lieber...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Februar 2015)

Finde auch,die meisten gehören in den "Mit dem Fat Bike unterwegs" thread.
Anyway.....


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Finde auch,die meisten gehören in den "Mit dem Fat Bike unterwegs" thread.
> Anyway.....






G.


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Februar 2015)

Japp, früher war das hier der Platz für fremde Bikes (vulgo: Netzfunde) und optisch besondere Arrangements.


----------



## dorfmann (2. Februar 2015)

Quelle: http://www.fyxation.com/products/blackhawk-fat-bike


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Februar 2015)

Borealis unter Aurora. 
Bäm.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Februar 2015)

http://www.sidetracked.com/backpedaling-wrangells/


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Februar 2015)

http://www.mjolnirofbjorn.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (3. Februar 2015)

..ist schon ok. so...ihr dürft ja ALLE eure Bilder loswerden,
im Grunde ist es mir auch egal, ob sich so ein THREAD etwas vermischt,
d.h. ich denke mal es war von einigen nicht böse gemeint, sondern nur als Anregung zu sehen,
also immer her mit den tollen FATBIKE_BILDERN, egal ob Netzfunde oder eben doch ...auch eure eigenen Bikes hier gezeigt werden! 

Netzfund:


----------



## BigJohn (3. Februar 2015)

Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## svennox (4. Februar 2015)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Februar 2015)

Hübsches......... äh Bike


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Februar 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Hübsches......... äh Bike


zustimmung


----------



## zoomer (4. Februar 2015)

Mir gefällt'S auch ...


----------



## svennox (5. Februar 2015)

..ich gebe zu das ich sowas nicht kaufen würde,
aber zeigen möchte ich so einen Exoten trotzdem,
auch wenn das nicht mehr viel mit einem FATBIKE zu tun hat


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2015)

Ist trotzdem geil  ....Straßenfäti eben. Rollert besser über Schlaglöcher

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Februar 2015)

Strassenfatbike kann ich auch......selbst geschweißt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2015)

Und vorallem ne schöne Perspektive gewählt!


----------



## zoomer (5. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 357256
> Strassenfatbike kann ich auch......selbst geschweißt!


----------



## Jaga78 (5. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>




Ja wir Österreicher sind schon ziemlich "cool"


----------



## patrick_ (5. Februar 2015)

Lauf für fette Bikes:






http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/02/05...fork-brings-a-little-bounce-to-your-bouyancy/


----------



## dorfmann (5. Februar 2015)

Interessante Lösung, da bin ich mal auf die ersten Fahrtests gespannt.


----------



## exto (5. Februar 2015)

Neeee...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Februar 2015)

Igitt!


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Igitt!


 warum igitt, ist doch mal was anders, alles von der "Stange" kann jeder


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (5. Februar 2015)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Lauf für fette Bikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gruselig...


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2015)

sah im ersten Moment aus wie ne Halterung für Lowrider Taschen ........


----------



## rayc (5. Februar 2015)

Die Gabel mit den Carbon-Federn hatten wir hier doch schonmal?

Müsste man probieren, ob's taugt.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2015)

Gabs für 29er. Ist vermutlich teurer als ne Bluto.


----------



## oli_muenchen (5. Februar 2015)

Die wurde hier getestet. Am Fatbike sieht die ehrlichgesagt gar nicht schlecht aus...


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Februar 2015)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Lauf für fette Bikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Endlich!
Hab auch schon was aufgeschnappt bzgl. gegebener echter 4,8" Kompatibilität. 

Schön auch die Harpa im Hintergrund...da hab ich 2011 Björks "Biophilia" live gesehen.


----------



## BigJohn (5. Februar 2015)

Finde sie mit den fetten Reifen auch weit weniger schlimm. Trotzdem nicht meins.


----------



## stuhli (6. Februar 2015)

Zu dem Gewobble der Reifen kommt noch das ungedämpfte Gedopse der Gabel dazu.
Die Front hupft da mehr als die Lowrider in den Rapvideos der ganz Coolen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (6. Februar 2015)

Quelle: http://www.terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1281508&page=118


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2015)

Gefällt mir richtig gut ; nur rein optisch beurteilt. Die Rahmenform und die Gabel gefallen mir..


----------



## Alpine Maschine (6. Februar 2015)

Also, ich finde sie "anderes" genug, um sie mal ausprobieren zu wollen. Aber nicht gleich kaufen ...


----------



## Knusberflogge (7. Februar 2015)




----------



## neikless (7. Februar 2015)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Lauf für fette Bikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hammer ! flogges ebenfalls !


----------



## martn (7. Februar 2015)

das ding mal wieder:




Raublomanzer an der Raubelschau by all martn, on Flickr


----------



## bikebecker (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo
Flotter Dreier





Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## svennox (9. Februar 2015)

..interessanter Post 

Ist jemanden bekannt um welche CarbonGabel es sich bei dem violetten FATBIKE handelt ? ...gefällt mir sehr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2015)

Nachdem der Fatback Schriftzug auch auf der Carbongabel im Salsa zu sehen ist, wird es wohl keine Spiegelung vom Rahmendecal sein. Sprich es ist eine Fatback Gabel.


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass ist eine Fatback Carbon Fork: Klick


----------



## Ampelhasser (9. Februar 2015)

Netzfund


----------



## Fabeymer (9. Februar 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2015)

b+ heuer an Fasching als regular fat?


----------



## moodyhank (10. Februar 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1281508&page=118


Sieht ein bisschen kitschig aus fur mich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (10. Februar 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass ist eine Fatback Carbon Fork: Klick


DANKE schön..DIE sieht auch nett aus 
"http://fat-bike.com/2013/09/new-fatback-corvus-carbon/"

Netzfund:


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Februar 2015)

Sehr hübsch, das Moonmen!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2015)

Auf dem Bild erkennt man garnicht wie der Riemen da drauf kommt?

Edit: FB hilft weiter 






G.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Februar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch, das Moonmen!



Dezente Untertreibung...wenn ich mir einen Customrahmen aussuchen dürfte, müsste ich nicht lange überlegen.
(Black Sheep mal außen vor gelassen, das ist 'ne komplett eigene Liga.)





















Wobei...











...ich nehme beide...Schafe und Mond gehören doch irgendwie zusammen, oder?


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild erkennt man garnicht wie der Riemen da drauf kommt?
> 
> G.



Schau mal beim Reifenschriftzug senkrecht nach unten. Da ist das Rahmenschloss.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schau mal beim Reifenschriftzug senkrecht nach unten. Da ist das Rahmenschloss.



Hab meinen Beitrag schon editiert, es gibt sogar 2 Möglichkeiten 

G.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Februar 2015)

Für Moonmen braucht es keinen Fahrradkoffer, da reicht der Kulturbeutel:


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Februar 2015)

Das ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## Rommos (10. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild erkennt man garnicht wie der Riemen da drauf kommt?
> 
> Edit: FB hilft weiter
> 
> ...



Bild ist aber seitenverkehrt - aber einfach eine schöne Lösung


----------



## Staanemer (10. Februar 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bild ist aber seitenverkehrt - aber einfach eine schöne Lösung



Seitenverkehrt? Surly kann man doch lesen, 9nm auch. Da sind zwei Öffnungen, links und rechts in der Sitzstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (10. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Dezente Untertreibung...wenn ich mir einen Customrahmen aussuchen dürfte, müsste ich nicht lange überlegen.




Mich würde so was komplett porös machen. Wenn willkürliche, nicht mal gut proportionierte
Formen gegen alle konstruktiven Prinzipien verwendet werden um das Ergebnis schwerer
und weniger stabil zu gestalten.

Insbesondere beim Gepäckträger rollen sich meine Zehnägel auf.
Würde ich mich da mal drauf setzen, würde man sofort sehen was ich meine.


Ansonsten bin ich ja auch der meinung, Form IST Funktion.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Februar 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Bild ist aber seitenverkehrt - aber einfach eine schöne Lösung



Da hat jemand das Dia falsch eingelegt.  Nee, Roman, man kann den kompletten Hinterbau demontieren, deshalb auch das linksseitige Rahmenschloss.


----------



## zoomer (10. Februar 2015)

Na, da warte ich lieber bis Wippermann das erste Riemenschloss rausbringt.


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Na, da warte ich lieber bis Wippermann das erste *Riemenschloss* rausbringt.


Riemenschloss ?


----------



## zoomer (10. Februar 2015)

Cool.
Kannte ich nicht.

Ich glaube zu verstehen wie es angewendet wird.
Einen grossen Markt sehe ich aber nicht, oder ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Februar 2015)

In Edelstahl finde ich es wertiger


----------



## Bumble (10. Februar 2015)

Sogar mit Abtropfsieb


----------



## Staanemer (10. Februar 2015)

Hm, zuerst ist mir was völlig anderes in den Sinn gekommen...



...und nein, ich werde es nicht mit Photoshop darstellen.


----------



## zoomer (10. Februar 2015)

Ach, aber bei den Vorhängeschlössern scheint man sich aber einig zu sein.

Ist die Marke so gut oder ist das so eine Art Notausgang bzw. hat man bei
SM einen "Zentralschlüssel" ?


Ob die Dinger aber am Gates 5000 km durchhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eri1 (10. Februar 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> DANKE schön..DIE sieht auch nett aus
> "http://fat-bike.com/2013/09/new-fatback-corvus-carbon/"
> 
> Netzfund:


Ein geiler Lenker


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Riemenschloss ?





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> In Edelstahl finde ich es wertiger



Ihr seid wohl schon unaufhaltsam angefixt wegen "Fifty Shades of Grey" demnächst im Kino !?


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Februar 2015)

eri1 schrieb:


> Ein geiler Lenker

















http://www.moonmenbikes.com/moonriser-ti-handlebar/


----------



## eri1 (10. Februar 2015)

Alter Schwede da wird mir ja schwindelig......  GEIL


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2015)

Wow, sehr geil und sehr teuer


----------



## eri1 (11. Februar 2015)

Aber bestimmt jeden Cent wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoich (12. Februar 2015)

Wo kauft man so einen Lenker?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2015)

Die Homepage ist doch verlinkt


----------



## Staanemer (12. Februar 2015)

Manche mögen heiss!


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wow, sehr geil und sehr teuer



Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Preis vertretbar, verglichen mit einem hochwertigen Carbonlenker, der nicht einfach irgendwo vom Band fällt und irgendein Label aufgeklebt bekommt. 
Ein Syntace Vector Carbon z.B. kostet auch schon knapp 200 €, da ist der Schritt zu Titan und richtiger Handarbeit vom Preis her gesehen gar nicht mehr sooo weit. I


----------



## madone (12. Februar 2015)

Wer sich das dazu passende Bike kaufen kann wird sich über den Lenkerpreis nicht groß aufregen ... gut und exklusiv Ding kostet halt. Ist völlig ok!


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. Februar 2015)

mal n bissl geupdated


----------



## madone (13. Februar 2015)

Enve Bar ... coole Sache!!!


----------



## dorfmann (13. Februar 2015)

Netzfund:




_Y9B9764 by kikinikpics, on Flickr


----------



## cherokee190 (13. Februar 2015)

Sehr elegant


----------



## Staanemer (13. Februar 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> mal n bissl geupdated




Hättste mol die Kamera bissl geupdatet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (14. Februar 2015)

wenn das on-one aus stahl wäre....
die machen übelst geniale stahl-hardtails und das fatbike aus alurohren... die verstehe mal einer!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2015)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> wenn das on-one aus stahl wäre....
> die machen übelst geniale stahl-hardtails und das fatbike aus alurohren... die verstehe mal einer!


dann wäre das Fatty noch schwerer 
das passt schon so in Alu, die nächste Generation kommt in Plaste


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2015)

Steeldonkey schrieb:


> wenn das on-one aus stahl wäre....
> die machen übelst geniale stahl-hardtails und das fatbike aus alurohren... die verstehe mal einer!



Bei CNC gibt´s einen Fatbikerahmen aus Stahl, der sich optisch irgendwo zwischen einem Fatty und einem Tusker bewegt.


----------



## Rommos (14. Februar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bei CNC gibt´s einen Fatbikerahmen aus Stahl, der sich optisch irgendwo zwischen einem Fatty und einem Tusker bewegt.



Oh Mann, was machst du ! Bei mir läuft THX-3D-Kopfkino  Hab doch da gar keinen Platz dafür im Radlkeller


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. Februar 2015)

Ja, der sieht gut aus ...Wäre da nur nicht so viel anderes vor. Das Platzproblem bekäme man ja noch gelöst ...


----------



## Rommos (14. Februar 2015)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ja, der sieht gut aus ...Wäre da nur nicht so viel anderes vor. Das Platzproblem bekäme man ja noch gelöst ...



Wohl wahr .... ich sag mir schon die ganze Zeit vor, dass erst die aktuellen 2½ Projekte fertig werden müssen 

Aber man könnte ja schon mal etwas für die Zukunft vorbauen.....


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. Februar 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> ... 2½ ....



Nur? Meine 10 sind alles Projekte. Keins fährt, weil hier was da was dort was ...


----------



## cherokee190 (14. Februar 2015)

Also für den Preis eigentlich schon eine Bestrafung wert, diesen bei CNC liegen zu lassen und so ein Stahlrahmen gehört doch in jeden gut sortierten Haushalt .


----------



## Steeldonkey (14. Februar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bei CNC gibt´s einen Fatbikerahmen aus Stahl, der sich optisch irgendwo zwischen einem Fatty und einem Tusker bewegt.



wow nice! danke für den link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (14. Februar 2015)

Danke leute danke jetzt juckt mein bestellfinger wieder da ich ja noch gerne ein fattbike mit träger und schutzblechen hätte


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Februar 2015)




----------



## Allgaeufex (14. Februar 2015)

Sehr schönes Salsa


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Februar 2015)

Hier gibt's noch mehr Bilder: https://www.flickr.com/photos/oldklein


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Februar 2015)

Schönes Salsa. Die Farbe hätte ich auch genommen. 
Dürfte ein S-Rahmen sein..?!  Der Verlauf von Oberrohr zu den Sitzstreben gefällt mir in der kleinen Größe besonders gut


----------



## jim-beam (15. Februar 2015)

Sehr schönes Teil !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (17. Februar 2015)

J8xrBMwsGm3iO5rxGhMiGKPEESZ-lDyMyJmzNBr9JtQ by 2015 Iditarod Trail Invitational, on Flickr




10897018_822770607761379_211590920357048313_n by 2015 Iditarod Trail Invitational, on Flickr




4L9z8YDn_7v3ARfRtbBwO5cdyJvED3UspN1anyYwx4Q by 2015 Iditarod Trail Invitational, on Flickr




2014 ITI by 2015 Iditarod Trail Invitational, on Flickr




1794738_696053250446941_313949818_n by 2015 Iditarod Trail Invitational, on Flickr




1798650_461561680636189_1601651423_n by 2015 Iditarod Trail Invitational, on Flickr


Der Flickr-Account ist ein wenig irreführend, das sind Bilder vom letzten Jahr. 

@Alpine Maschine : Bikepackingrennen gibt's auch im Winter...du hattest dich ja letztens in einem Newsthread in die Richtung erkundigt.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Februar 2015)

> The NEW Lauf Carbonara fork on Salsa Beargrease.







Ich weiß, die Meinungen bzgl. der Lauf gehen hier, im Gegensatz zu Parallelen, deren Prinzip das Gäbelchen folgt, auseinander. Also, ich will's haben. 

In diesem Sinne: *Fuck the Bluto, fuck the Sarma, all I want is Carbonara.*


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2015)

Im Fati schaut sie jetzt auch garnet soooo schlimm aus 

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Februar 2015)

Würd mir das Teil auch in die Krampe bauen...dann wäre ich doppelläufig wie 'ne Pumpgun.

(Oder wie zwei Hündinnen.)


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Februar 2015)




----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2015)

Sau spassige Bilder !


----------



## Staanemer (17. Februar 2015)

Wo ist der gefällt mir nicht Button hin? Eben war er noch da...

Ist aber bestimmt sehr gut zur Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik, schliesslich bringt so eine Gabel noch mal 60 mm ungeahnte Dämpfungseigenschaft zur den den Reifen dazu!


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Dämpfungseigenschaft



echt, die ist gedämpft?


----------



## Staanemer (17. Februar 2015)

Natürlich, mindestens genauso wie ein 95 mm Reifen bei 0,45 bar.


----------



## JamboJames (18. Februar 2015)

Mein Radl für 2015 ist auch fast fertig! fehlen nur noch Leichte Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (18. Februar 2015)

Haha cool  Meins ist auch erstmal fertig  ich würd ja fast sagen, das ist das neue All Mountain!









JamboJames schrieb:


> ... Mein Radl für 2015 ist auch fast fertig! fehlen nur noch Leichte Laufräder


Weißt du was der aktuelle LRS auf die Waage bringt?


----------



## JamboJames (18. Februar 2015)

Keine Ahnung !! Zu Viel !!  Bin zwar bis jetzt nur kurz damit Probe gefahren ( ca. 5.km ) aber bin total Davon begeistert!


----------



## BigJohn (19. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube die hatten wir bis jetzt nur ganz selten:


----------



## maxito (19. Februar 2015)

verfolge die Fat Bike Scene ja nur am Rande, bin im Web eben auf das Bike mit Schneeketten gestossen, klarer Sieger an der Eisdiele, aber macht das wirklich Sinn? ;-)


----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2015)

maxito schrieb:


> aber macht das wirklich Sinn? ;-)




In seltenen Fällen vielleicht schon.
Denke da an glattgefahrenen Schnee, Autobahnanstiege und so.
Normalerweise reicht ja die Traktion der Fatbikereifen im Schnee meistens aus. Vielleicht noch
leichte Vorteile auf Eis. Spikes werden trotzdem besser sein.


----------



## Pugy (19. Februar 2015)

maxito schrieb:


> verfolge die Fat Bike Scene ja nur am Rande, bin im Web eben auf das Bike mit Schneeketten gestossen, klarer Sieger an der Eisdiele, aber macht das wirklich Sinn? ;-)



Eisdiele - Sommer - Schneeketten 

Das Foto ist ja schon paar Tage alt und die Reifenauswahl war damals sehr überschaubar. Beim hier verbauten guten alten Endomorph kann eine Schneekette, bei passenden Bedingungen, schon Sinn machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2015)

Egal wie auch immer...die Schneekette ist einfach geil 

G:


----------



## Pugy (19. Februar 2015)

Hier mal passende Bedingungen wo es damals "Sinn" machte.













http://www.grenzenlos-expeditionen.de/index.php?page=expeditionen/eiskalt/eiskalt.cnt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2015)

Wart ihr mit oder ohne Sauerstoffflaschen unterwegs 

Wo gubts denn die zu kaufen  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (19. Februar 2015)

Das Röntgenbild vom Radl gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2015)

Pugy schrieb:


> Beim hier verbauten guten alten Endomorph kann eine Schneekette, bei passenden Bedingungen, schon Sinn machen.


Definitiv, der Endo hat mich bei meiner ersten Fatbike-Saison schon im Herbst mehr als einmal überrascht mit schlagartigem wegrutschen 
Ein richtiger Höllenreifen


----------



## Pugy (20. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wart ihr mit oder ohne Sauerstoffflaschen unterwegs
> Wo gubts denn die zu kaufen
> G.



Ich war natürlich nur zum Vortrag  und ich glaube mich zu erinnern das sie ohne Flaschen oben waren. Danach war klar, so ein Pugsley in Thundergrey  muss ins Haus. Die Schneeketten waren ein Eigenbau.


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2015)

Ach du Scheiße, der eine hat nicht mal Handschuhe an. Harte Kerle


----------



## Fabeymer (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## mancycle (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (21. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361620



mit dem gespann ne tagestour hällt bestimmt auch gut auf die beine


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Februar 2015)




----------



## mohrstefan (23. Februar 2015)

Noch lacht er


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


weiche von mir !!!!!
so was schreckliches !






zum Glück ist die Hobbykasse leer


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2015)

Fääääääätt ! Geiles Teil !
Nein,ich will keins !


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Februar 2015)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich das Teil seeehr gelungen finde, obwohl ich bei Fatbikes ja sonst eher auf bunte und rustikale Gerätschaften stehe. 

Apropos rustikale Gerätschaft:


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Februar 2015)

boooh, das ist wie Doppelter Pommes mit Doppelter Mayo
Doppelt Fett


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Fääääääätt ! Geiles Teil !
> Nein,ich will keins !


Doch,du willst eins.....doch du willst.....doch


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>



Zum Glück passen da nur 4.0er Reifen rein...sonst aaaarrrrg   

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Februar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Glück passen da nur 4.0er Reifen rein...sonst aaaarrrrg
> 
> G.



Das kannst du mit dem weißen Biketransporter wieder ausgleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (23. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


so eins  ich auch


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Februar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> so eins  ich auch



Sprichst du immer noch in Imbissdeutsch?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Sprichst du immer noch in Imbissdeutsch?



Haben halt die Worte bei dem Anblick gefehlt  Aber 6500 Doller ist auch net wenig...da fehlen dann nommal die Worte 

G.


----------



## zoomer (23. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>




OH-MEIN-GOTT 


Darum gleich noch mal :


----------



## BigJohn (23. Februar 2015)

Jetzt bräuchte es diesen Smiley, der nicht die Signatur ist, sondern nur dort putzt. Bei all dem Speichel und sonstigen Flüssigkeiten hier auf dem thread Boden...

Wo ist eigentlich bumble mit seinen smiley swenn man ihn braucht?


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich bumble mit seinen smiley swenn man ihn braucht?



du meinst den hier ?


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> OH-MEIN-GOTT
> 
> 
> Darum gleich noch mal :



Mir wär der Sitzwinkel zu flach 

Gott sei Dank


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Februar 2015)

(Quelle)


----------



## Fettydriver (24. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich das Teil seeehr gelungen finde, obwohl ich bei Fatbikes ja sonst eher auf bunte und rustikale Gerätschaften stehe.
> 
> Apropos rustikale Gerätschaft:
> Anhang anzeigen 363029


Wunderschöner, fürs Gelände aufgemotzter Wrangler Unlimited …. ein Traum mit dem geht schon was im Sandkasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> (Quelle)


Independet ist immer ein garant für ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> (Quelle)








Ich kann zwischen Dillinger 4 und 5 nur minimalste Unterschiede erkennen 
Ist der 4er schon recht breit und hoch für nen 4er ??? Oder baut der 5er einfach extrem schmal und flach ?


----------



## corra (24. Februar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> OH-MEIN-GOTT
> 
> 
> Darum gleich noch mal :




OH MEIN GOTT ...... jetzt weiss ich wie meine frau sich bei Herme's fühlt


----------



## Staanemer (24. Februar 2015)

Verschoben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...thread-milchfrei.643770/page-79#post-12727826


----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2015)

Surly-Abklatsch (?) in bunt:





http://statebicycle.com/ Ein Anbieter ohne eine einzige Schaltunfgskomponente auf der Seite, quasi für den Hipster von nebenan.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Februar 2015)

Retrotec:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2015)

Sieht aus als macht das Carbonzeug so langsam die Runde.


----------



## Pugy (25. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Surly-Abklatsch (?) in bunt:


Aber mit schönerem Ausfallende 
Jetzt noch ein Exzenter-Innenlager und die Sache wird Rund


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Februar 2015)

Pugy schrieb:


> Aber mit schönerem Ausfallende


Am Rahmen schon! Aber bei der Gabel gewinnt Surly.


----------



## Dany1Andy (25. Februar 2015)

Tour zum Spielplatz ;-)


----------



## zoomer (25. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Surly-Abklatsch (?) in bunt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gibt es doch auch in schön :


----------



## san_andreas (25. Februar 2015)

Dany1Andy schrieb:


> Tour zum Spielplatz ;-)Anhang anzeigen 363561




Papi kommt mim Panzer.


----------



## dorfmann (26. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Retrotec:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 363452



so nen Bierkastenhalter brauch ich auch noch !


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Februar 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> so nen Bierkastenhalter brauch ich auch noch !



Ich hab einen. Frontgepäckträger rockt!


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich hab einen. Frontgepäckträger rockt!


saufen während der Fahrt, is schon klar


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Februar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> saufen während der Fahrt, is schon klar



Und 'nen Trinkschlauch in Form eines Zwanzigenders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2015)

Dann doch lieber gleich zwei Kästen und die an den Lowridern einhängen.


----------



## Wbs_70 (26. Februar 2015)

Teaser vom Wochenende Gepäckträgergerechtigkeitsgruppe!


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Februar 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> ihr könnt schon mal 'Gewinner' drücken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine weitere feine französische Schmiede ist Edelbikes. 



DSC_0764 by Edelbikes, on Flickr




P1110845 by Edelbikes, on Flickr

Hier geht's zum Fotostream:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/edelbikes/

Das Aufbau-Album zum blauen Fatbike:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/edelbikes/10244646145/in/set-72157634281606908

Hier entsteht noch ein Blaues:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/edelbikes/sets/72157647647498345/

Und hier ist die Entstehungsgeschichte des rosa Exemplars:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/edelbikes/sets/72157645178881003/


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Februar 2015)

So,nun hab ich die Qual der Wahl, Umbau auf vanhelga,Schwalbe 13F und ML bringt mir 900g Gewichtsersparnis.
Leider fehlt noch die HR-Nabe.


----------



## Nietsche (27. Februar 2015)

Mein elefant is heute angekommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363910 So,nun hab ich die Qual der Wahl, Umbau auf vanhelga,Schwalbe 13F und ML bringt mir 900g Gewichtsersparnis.
> Leider fehlt noch die HR-Nabe.


RD gefällt mir besser! Vanhelga + Schwalbe 13F  -  Logo!


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Februar 2015)

Magst du dann nochmal ein paar Bilder von der Reifenfreiheit im Heck machen. Vor allem die Verhältnisse um die Kettenstreben würden mich interessieren! 

Viel Spaß mit dem Sahneteil!


----------



## madone (27. Februar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 363910 So,nun hab ich die Qual der Wahl, Umbau auf vanhelga,Schwalbe 13F und ML bringt mir 900g Gewichtsersparnis.
> Leider fehlt noch die HR-Nabe.


Vanhelga schauen schon cool aus ... Fahren Sie sich auch besser?


----------



## madone (27. Februar 2015)

Nietsche schrieb:


> Mein elefant is heute angekommen.


Hast du es mal gewogen? Sieht schon schön aus ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (27. Februar 2015)

Nietsche schrieb:


> Mein elefant is heute angekommen.



Gratulation !

Bumbleske Farbkombi.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Februar 2015)

@Nietsche magst mal ein Bild von der rechten Kettenstrebe im Kettenblattbereich machen?
Am besten von oben.
Danke dir......


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Februar 2015)

Nietsche schrieb:


> Mein elefant is heute angekommen.


 Dan lerne du mal dieses Lied auswendig und singe es beim Bike..




viel spass damit


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2015)

Tja, in einer anderen Welt hätte das mein Tusker sein können


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Februar 2015)

madone schrieb:


> Vanhelga schauen schon cool aus ... Fahren Sie sich auch besser?


Keine Ahnung,im Moment keine Zeit zu fahren!


----------



## corra (27. Februar 2015)

tol ich hab nen ohrwurm .......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Tja, in einer anderen Welt hätte das mein Tusker sein können


Bist du nicht auch bald an der Reihe... ?


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bist du nicht auch bald an der Reihe... ?


Das wäre ich, wenn ich ein Tusker *1* bestellt hätte


----------



## Nietsche (27. Februar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Magst du dann nochmal ein paar Bilder von der Reifenfreiheit im Heck machen. Vor allem die Verhältnisse um die Kettenstreben würden mich interessieren!
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Sahneteil!



Kommen.



madone schrieb:


> Hast du es mal gewogen? Sieht schon schön aus ....



Ich will dich gerne informieren aber ich habe keine gute waage und mich tut dass gewicht nicht fiel , habe es heutabend noch was schwerer gemacht, Bluto und Jeff Jones lenker.



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Nietsche magst mal ein Bild von der rechten Kettenstrebe im Kettenblattbereich machen?
> Am besten von oben.
> Danke dir......



Kommen.



BigJohn schrieb:


> Tja, in einer anderen Welt hätte das mein Tusker sein können



Dass warten lohnt sich, glaub mir, sieht in L aus wie ein Leopard tank aber fahrt wie ne Gazelle, heute mit 0,7 in die reifen, 100 kg eigengewicht ne runde um die kirche, super. It's a way of life


----------



## Nietsche (27. Februar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Dan lerne du mal dieses Lied auswendig und singe es beim Bike..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann leider sehr schlecht singen, kanns aber proklamieren 

Danke!


----------



## Nietsche (28. Februar 2015)

Wie gefragt.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Februar 2015)

Das sieht in jegicher Hinsicht nach viel Platz aus 

Brauchen wir einen Tusker Thread?


----------



## criscross (28. Februar 2015)

der Platz zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebe sieht ja schon recht schmal aus.....
mal ganz abgesehen von der kantigen Optik......das hätte man doch bestimmt auch etwas 
schöner machen / schweißen  können....


----------



## Nietsche (28. Februar 2015)

So sieht er heute aus. Bluto, Jeff Jones lenker und etwas contrast in die rader.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Bilder,Nietsche!


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Februar 2015)

Nietsche schrieb:


> So sieht er heute aus. Bluto, Jeff Jones lenker und etwas contrast in die rader.


feine Kunst sachen in deinen Garten, selber hergestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nietsche (28. Februar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> feine Kunst sachen in deinen Garten, selber hergestellt


Danke,

Meine frau ist die kunstlerin.


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Februar 2015)

Nietsche schrieb:


> Danke,
> Meine frau ist die kunstlerin.


Sorry ist OT aber wenn es was zu erwerben gibt gerne mal ´n PN


----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2015)

Nietsche schrieb:


> So sieht er heute aus. Bluto, Jeff Jones lenker und etwas contrast in die rader.



Da muss noch ein schwarzer Vorbau hin. Und gut das unsere Tuskers in so entgegengesetzte Richtungen gehen


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

wer hat noch nicht abgestimmt ? 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1787082?in=set


----------



## Knusberflogge (1. März 2015)

Kameramodus "Spielzeug" :







...leider erst auf dem Nachhauseweg entdeckt & probiert. Sieht bei bewegten Bildern sicherlich balla-balla aus, mal gucken  .


----------



## Gravelander (1. März 2015)

weiß nicht ob das hier schon gezeigt wurde, aber ich musste schmunzeln




sicher ist sicher, wenn man mal auf dem Fatbike angefallen wird


----------



## Nietsche (1. März 2015)

Braucht mann kein schloss an der eisdiele


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob das hier schon gezeigt wurde, aber ich musste schmunzeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann diesem Ami-Scheiss echt garnix abgewinnen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich kann diesem Ami-Scheiss echt garnix abgewinnen


du kannst auch eine deutsche Heckler & Koch oder ne russische Kalaschnikow reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> du kannst auch eine deutsche Heckler & Koch oder ne russische Kalaschnikow reinstellen


Das ist ne AK, nur mit Schnickschnack


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> du kannst auch eine deutsche Heckler & Koch oder ne russische Kalaschnikow reinstellen


Ich meinte eher generell diese Waffenscheisse.....aber lassen wir das Thema, sonst steigere ich mich da noch rein


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2015)

Zur Abkühlung:

























Quelle: http://www.orme.tv/biancosa-maraviglia/


----------



## eri1 (1. März 2015)

@Knusberflogge   sehr schönes Bild geiler Kontrast


----------



## Knusberflogge (1. März 2015)

Danke Dir! Spiegelreflex ist schon noch was anderes als Mandy - bzw.Handy . Hier werd ich auf jedenfall nochmal paar Bilder machen, war wirklich prima...


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2015)

#fatbikes by deanmurphey, on Flickr




Wisconsin Fatbike Championships 2012 by gasmith, on Flickr




Wisconsin Fatbike Championships 2012 by gasmith, on Flickr




Wisconsin Fatbike Championships 2012 by gasmith, on Flickr




spiritual brothers! by wheeldan.de, on Flickr




Last Night&#x27;s Fire by ibikenz, on Flickr




Rowdy! by Photo-John, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (1. März 2015)

Du zeigst jetzt wieder Bilder von Sachen die man mit einem Fatbike gar nicht machen kann 


Das dunkle Blau macht schön schlank 



Fabeymer schrieb:


>


----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das dunkle Blau macht schön schlank



So hätte ich es jetzt nicht unbedingt ausgedrückt, aber dieses Blau ist meinem Empfinden nach mit die Farbe, die einem Pugsley am besten steht. Das Gelb finde ich auch noch toll. 
























































Quelle: http://www.jilloutside.com/2013/02/my-fat-bike-history.html


----------



## BigJohn (2. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


_
I have no idea what I'm doing! _


----------



## zoomer (2. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> _I have no idea what I'm doing! _



Scylla fährt inzwischen Stahl ???


----------



## Fabeymer (3. März 2015)

Von wegen "Impassable"...




Fat-Bikepacking Lake Superior 33 by Citizen 4474, on Flickr




Fat-Bikepacking Lake Superior 19 by Citizen 4474, on Flickr




Fat-Bikepacking Lake Superior 26 by Citizen 4474, on Flickr




Fat-Bikepacking Lake Superior 23 by Citizen 4474, on Flickr




Fat-Bikepacking Lake Superior 24 by Citizen 4474, on Flickr




Fat-Bikepacking Lake Superior 5 by Citizen 4474, on Flickr




Fat-Bikepacking Lake Superior 15 by Citizen 4474, on Flickr


----------



## svennox (4. März 2015)




----------



## bobtailoner (4. März 2015)

Bist du das?


----------



## svennox (4. März 2015)

NEIN !
..aber die Bilder sind interessant


----------



## BigJohn (4. März 2015)

Quasi ein Mudlander


----------



## svennox (5. März 2015)

FAT speci nextie CARBON_LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2015)

Das ist @F7 Uli s Rad


----------



## titzy (5. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist @F7 Uli s Rad


Wollt ich auch gerade schreiben ... damit war er erst letzte Woche bei der Critical Mass in Berlin.


----------



## F7 Uli (5. März 2015)

Ja ,  Freunde das ist mein Bike und wird es auch bleiben........ Hätte man ja mit Uli`s Ku dam Kreuzer beschriften können, oder !!!


----------



## svennox (5. März 2015)

@F7 Uli ..haste noch bessere Bilder von deinem "KuDammKreuzer" ...würde mich freuen,
auch schön wäre es, wenn du dein FATBIKE in der Berliner Kulisse fein in Szene setzen würdest?!


----------



## F7 Uli (5. März 2015)

So @svennox da hast du paar ohne Berliner Motiv .Warte noch auf besseres Ku damm Wetter ))


----------



## svennox (6. März 2015)

ERSTMAL DANKE DAFÜR  und ok. ..ich warte "auch" auf besseres Wetter


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. März 2015)

Die Jungs aus meinem Mainzer Radladen haben was Schönes zusammengeschraubt: 12,4 Kilo Titan, Alu, Stahl und Carbon  ach ja, und ne Menge Gummi...













Schön geworden, oder? Es muss nicht immer Vollcarbon sein...

Auch sehr cool, ein Flash 29er Rahmen mit 650B+ Laufrädern




Quelle:
https://www.facebook.com/602678739843235/photos/pcb.688591197918655/688590737918701/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cycle-Planet/602678739843235


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. März 2015)

Ui  

Ein sehr schickes Teil


----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2015)

Das ding ist richtig geil geworden. Habe es gerade in nature beäugt. Teillackiertes titan rockt ohnehin. Bremse hätte ich nicht genommen, aber wayne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (6. März 2015)

mich stört irgendwie die schwarze gripshift mit den weißen Griffen 

Ansonsten ist es ein richtig schönes Bike


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. März 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> mich stört irgendwie die schwarze gripshift mit den weißen Griffen



Der farbliche Bruch passt doch super zum zweifarbigen Sattel, der wiederum bestens mit dem teillackierten Rahmen harmoniert.


----------



## criscross (6. März 2015)

die Griffe bleiben doch eh nicht lange so weiß. ..


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2015)

Wirkt vielleicht unrund weil er nur auf einer Seite ist, aber trotzdem schön.

G.


----------



## Alex0303 (6. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wirkt vielleicht unrund weil er nur auf einer Seite ist, aber trotzdem schön.
> 
> G.



Danke.. ich glaub das ist es... bei mir muss alles eine gewisse Symmetrie haben... bin da ein bissl "monkig" 

Wie wärs mit einem zweiten Drehgriff? .... ohne Funktion natürlich


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2015)

Würde Knusperflocke machen...wenn er wollte  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (6. März 2015)

Schönes Titan Salsa, so etwas gefällt definitiv . Die Teillackierung kommt ebenfalls gut. Sieht so aus als wenn der Rahmen auch für 4,8" taugen würde, oder???


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. März 2015)

ich glaub 4,8er auf 80mm passen gerade so. Wegen Gripshift links: Es gibt da so ne Klingel in Gripshift Form aus Holland, ist ja aber uncool, weil mit Funktion  ansonsten ESI Grips gibt's auch in zweifarbig...


----------



## Wbs_70 (6. März 2015)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2015)

wtf !


----------



## Wbs_70 (6. März 2015)

Unterhaltung für den Abend?








From right to left:
Jumbo Jim 4.0 (225mm bead to bead)
Snowshoe XL 4.8 (260mm bead to bead (like Bud/Lou)
New tire. (315mm bead to bead). 1680g with approx 280 studs

ab seite 1!
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/what-gods-name-wheel-tire-949103.html


----------



## svennox (7. März 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> 12,4 Kilo Titan, Alu, Stahl und Carbon  ach ja, und ne Menge Gummi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..das TitanSalsaFaty ist extrem lecker!


----------



## Don Trailo (7. März 2015)

Cool


----------



## cherokee190 (7. März 2015)

Die fette Carbongabel will in meinen Augen aber nicht richtig zum filigranen und schönen Rahmen passen


----------



## Don Trailo (7. März 2015)

http://www.victoire-cycles.com/en/frames/frames/victoire-fat-bike-frame-detail.html


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. März 2015)

Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. März 2015)

Finde es auch mit fetter Gabel absolut ok 

Die Reifen sind ja schon recht fett 
Darum finde ich  schmaler Rahmen mit fetten reifen eben sehr cool
Weil es sich eben bewusst beißt


----------



## zoomer (7. März 2015)

Aber eine ebenso filigrane, komfortable Stahlgabel könnte ich mir schon auch vorstellen.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. März 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Die fette Carbongabel will in meinen Augen aber nicht richtig zum filigranen und schönen Rahmen passen


geht mir genau so, ich finde den Rahmen zu filegran für ´n "Fetten"


----------



## Alpine Maschine (7. März 2015)

Aber das ist schon Kirmes:



 

Irgendwatt ist ja immer. Ein paar weniger rote Eloxal-Akzente fände ich besser, sonst schon recht nahe an "besser geht nicht".


----------



## Ragnarim (7. März 2015)

okay, kein Web Fund sondern in der

 Garage. Hatte heute mal Zeit wieder etwas am "Plastik"-Fat Bike zu basteln.... fehlt noch die Next SL Kurbel und die DT-LRS. Bremsen und Schaltung XTR...


----------



## meikltschäcksn (7. März 2015)

hab heute meine neu aufgebaute wühlmaus auf der motoradausstellung mühldorf besucht. mein freundlicher pulvermeister wollte es dort mit ausstellen. ab montag darf ich endlich fahren


----------



## Knusberflogge (7. März 2015)

Den Ständer find ich pfiffig, prima!


----------



## orangerauch (7. März 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Die fette Carbongabel will in meinen Augen aber nicht richtig zum filigranen und schönen Rahmen passen



...kontraste beleben das bild


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. März 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 366982Was ist das für ein Hersteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarim (7. März 2015)

isn Vpace Cfat


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. März 2015)

Kann ich nix zu finden!?


----------



## Fabeymer (7. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kann ich nix zu finden!?



Das hier sollte der Hersteller sein, die Bezeichnungen der anderen Modelle passen zum CFat, welches sich allerdings noch nicht auf der Homepage findet. 
http://www.vpace.de/


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. März 2015)

Thanks....


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (8. März 2015)

die barendmontage ist allerdings sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das hier sollte der Hersteller sein, die Bezeichnungen der anderen Modelle passen zum CFat, welches sich allerdings noch nicht auf der Homepage findet.
> http://www.vpace.de/



Ach was, der Sören ist ist jetzt auch auf den Fatbikezug aufgesprungen... ?! 

Ist halt ein Whiteout-Klon, aber hübsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meikltschäcksn (8. März 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367143
> 
> die barendmontage ist allerdings sehr merkwürdig...


ich schätze er hatte schraubgriffe die aussen zu sind. da hat er die hörndls einfach innen montiert. ist eh nur zur pulverdemonstration. weiter links stand noch ein singlespeeder den er mit fluoreszierendem lack gepuvert hat. auch die felgen und den lenker. leuchtet echt geil im dunkeln!
aber ein foto davon wäre jetzt zu OT


----------



## Wbs_70 (8. März 2015)

geil
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/yukon-winter-epic-2015.html


----------



## Fabeymer (8. März 2015)

Hach ja...Moonmen...


----------



## .Konafahrer. (8. März 2015)

Fatty goes Trial... Andi Kromer auf einer Veranstaltung meines LBS


----------



## .Konafahrer. (8. März 2015)

Transalpes FAT 5


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (8. März 2015)

.Konafahrer. schrieb:


> Transaples FAT 5



ich mag die roox stütze


----------



## eri1 (8. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hach ja...Moonmen...





Schon wieder so ein geiler Lenker


----------



## Bighead1 (8. März 2015)

Seid gegrüsst Leute

Bin recht neu hier und froh noch so ne Olive in medium bekommen zu haben.  Was sagt ihr zu den Felgenrandaufklebern, kann man das lassen oder ist's affig.


----------



## titzy (8. März 2015)

Ich würds ab machen, lässt den Reifen (zumindest von der Seite) schmaler wirken! Das wollen wir doch nicht, oder? Man will doch schon zeigen was man hat!

An und da es ja ein Bilderfred ist, hier heute mal @F7 Uli in Aktion mit dem Kuhdammracer:


----------



## Knusberflogge (9. März 2015)

Moinsen!

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker   ...



Bighead1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bin recht neu hier und froh noch so ne Olive in medium bekommen zu haben.  Was sagt ihr zu den Felgenrandaufklebern, kann man das lassen oder ist's affig.




...ich finds eher gut. Kenn ich noch nicht und wirkt recht gut, mir gefällts! Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Fatboy  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Konafahrer. (9. März 2015)

Nominiert zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages:


----------



## Fettydriver (9. März 2015)

Bighead1 schrieb:


> Seid gegrüsst Leute
> 
> Bin recht neu hier und froh noch so ne Olive in medium bekommen zu haben.  Was sagt ihr zu den Felgenrandaufklebern, kann man das lassen oder ist's affig.Anhang anzeigen 367470 Anhang anzeigen 367471


Willkommen bei den fetten,

nein, es ist nicht affig, das Bike muss in erster Linie Dir gefallen. Erfahrungsgemäß sind unsere Räder fast immer Endlosbaustellen, ständig gibt es neue Ideen die man umsetzen möchte, viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## svennox (9. März 2015)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://www.victoire-cycles.com/en/frames/frames/victoire-fat-bike-frame-detail.html


DANKE für den LINK..sehr Hilfreich...tolles FATBIKE


----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2015)

Toller Rahmen, aber die Kurbel ist fürchterlich.


----------



## zoomer (9. März 2015)

Und der Edding am Reifenlabel geht ab


----------



## matwin22 (9. März 2015)

Vom Fatboy ist nur noch der Rahmen und die Reifen übrig, fährt jetzt aber erstklassig.


----------



## svennox (9. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Toller Rahmen, aber die Kurbel ist fürchterlich.


..WAS ist schon perfekt 
Aber wenn es nach mir geht, gefallen auch mir.. die Kurbel und die Gabel nicht so sehr,
darum geht es allerdings nicht.....denn nur der Rahmen zählt ...und DER..ist GEIL !


----------



## F7 Uli (9. März 2015)

@titzy  War ne tolle Ausfahrt im Norden von Berlin ( Briesetal ) Schönes Bild von Hinten )
@Bighead1 Schönes Bike . Willkommen im Club der Dicken.


----------



## F7 Uli (9. März 2015)

matwin22 schrieb:


> Vom Fatboy ist nur noch der Rahmen und die Reifen übrig, fährt jetzt aber erstklassig.


Schön geworden ,da haste ja richtig mal Aufgeräumt . Felgen,Kurbel und Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (9. März 2015)

Na denn auch mal eins von vorn


----------



## Wbs_70 (9. März 2015)

idi

http://fat-bike.com/2015/02/the-iti...rector-iditarod-trail-invitational-in-alaska/


----------



## Wbs_70 (9. März 2015)




----------



## Wbs_70 (9. März 2015)

NAHBS zeuch

http://fat-bike.com/2015/03/nahbs-2015-louisville-kentucky/

geil


----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2015)

Wohl eher technisch interessant: Woody von Savvy Cycles


----------



## svennox (10. März 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> NAHBS zeuch
> http://fat-bike.com/2015/03/nahbs-2015-louisville-kentucky/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (10. März 2015)

Quelle: http://pandacycles.de/2015/01/29/fahrradfruhling-2015-in-der-kalkscheune/


----------



## Wbs_70 (10. März 2015)

Toni Lund ist ja schon einige Winter Fatrennen mitgefahren, und dieses Jahr auch Idi

sehr schöne Fotos und kurzweilige Berichte auf seiner Page:

http://www.tonilund.fi/2015/03/iti-2015-race-report-beyond-words-part-1.html
http://www.tonilund.fi/2015/03/iti-2015-race-report-beyond-words-part-2.html


----------



## zoomer (10. März 2015)

Super Fotos !

Aber die Bedingungen war auch schon mal weit schlimmer.
Das sah ja fast alles fahrbar aus ....


----------



## BigJohn (10. März 2015)




----------



## shibby68 (11. März 2015)

der Tusker ist sooo geil.
Kannst du mal ein paar Erfahrungen schreiben?


----------



## jmr-biking (11. März 2015)

Dann aber bitte in den Tusker-Thread, wo es auch hingehört, weil hier Galerie.


----------



## BigJohn (11. März 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> der Tusker ist sooo geil.
> Kannst du mal ein paar Erfahrungen schreiben?


Würde ich sehr gerne. Aber anscheinend muss man schon was besonderes sein, wenn man jetzt schon ein tusker 2 hat.


----------



## Wbs_70 (11. März 2015)

kein Kommentar


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. März 2015)

@jmr-biking 
da würde sich die Hope Klemme doch ganz gut machen .?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. März 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> kein Kommentar




Zur Bestellhistorie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. März 2015)

Ja wie, schwarze Speichen? Gaaay!


----------



## cherokee190 (11. März 2015)

Kommt ja echt schlicht daher das Pinki Fatti


----------



## zoomer (11. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ja wie, schwarze Speichen? Gaaay!



Nach dem am Schluss eh alles rosa ist wäre das Lackieren nach dem Zusammenbau auch
einfacher gewesen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. März 2015)

Ich find´s echt steil! 

EDIT:  Habe das ÄKTSCHN-Video davon im Videofaden eingefügt.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2015)

So rosa das es schoh wieder richtig gut ist 

G.


----------



## jmr-biking (11. März 2015)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> @jmr-biking
> da würde sich die Hope Klemme doch ganz gut machen .?



Ja bestimmt. Ich werde das den Sandman Designern mal mailen. Das ist nämlich deren Bike und nicht meins.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. März 2015)

@jmr-biking 
hätte ja sein können


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (11. März 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> kein Kommentar



*Muschi am Mittwoch* ... echt jetzt, war mein erster Gedanke


----------



## trial_neuling (12. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Zur Bestellhistorie:



Nach Durchsicht des Videos finde ich es nun auch ganz hübsch. Gut gemacht. Aber die Reifen gehen einfach garnicht. Schwarze Reifen wären der noch notwendige Kontrast gewesen, um Stimmigkeit zu erzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (12. März 2015)

Hast recht, es "knallt" wirklich ganz schön. Die Idee und Umsetzung -und die ersten Sekunden im Video- find ich trotzdem gut.


----------



## Zackbum (12. März 2015)

Felt Double Double



Mit dem Teil heiße ich dann wohl Zack-brumm


----------



## cherokee190 (12. März 2015)

Gerade die rosa Reifen machen es doch erst perfekt, alles andere wäre doch nur halbherziges Farbtuning .


----------



## orangerauch (12. März 2015)

pink auf die spitze getrieben… endsteil. 

so I would me tell: "pinksmoke"


----------



## patrick_ (13. März 2015)

http://reviews.mtbr.com/nahbs-2015-fat-bikes-abound-at-handmade-show/eriksenfat1


----------



## svennox (13. März 2015)

..WOW das ERIKSON_FAT gefällt mir 
....auch DANKE für die Quellenangabe 

http://reviews.mtbr.com/nahbs-2015-fat-bikes-abound-at-handmade-show


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwei-rad (13. März 2015)

ich habe nur die Seite gefunden mit Bild
www.superiorbikes.eu/de/kolektion/fat_bike/757-fx-920.html


----------



## BigJohn (13. März 2015)

Was sind das für Reifen?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. März 2015)

Bevato 26x4


----------



## BigJohn (13. März 2015)

Naja, lesen kann ich auch...


----------



## radicalric (13. März 2015)

Der Sommer kann kommen. Zwei neue Spielmobile sind endlich einsatzbereit.


----------



## univega 9 (13. März 2015)

Mein Tusker


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja, lesen kann ich auch...


----------



## patrick_ (13. März 2015)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/03/13/nahbs-2015-new-builder-wiseman-frameworks/


----------



## Knusberflogge (13. März 2015)

Es macht den Eindruck als wären Ober- und Unterrohr genauso rot abgesetzt und weiß ausgemalt wie die Gabel, die sich endlich mal dem Rad anpaßt. Tut sehr gut am Auge und gefällt mir, trotz racelastigem Aufbau, optisch ausgesprochen prima  .


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2015)

radicalric schrieb:


> Der Sommer kann kommen. Zwei neue Spielmobile sind endlich einsatzbereit.



Das Salsa! 



patrick_ schrieb:


> http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/03/13/nahbs-2015-new-builder-wiseman-frameworks/



Auch sehr gxxl!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (14. März 2015)




----------



## svennox (14. März 2015)

WOW!  ..gibts dazu Infos?


----------



## ONE78 (14. März 2015)

Google einfach mal geilstes ti fatty mit geilstem lenker ever

oder moonmen


----------



## accutrax (14. März 2015)

oder post 4339 anschauen....


gruss accu


----------



## muschi (14. März 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> *Muschi am Mittwoch* ... echt jetzt, war mein erster Gedanke



Wenn ich nicht schon verheiratet wäre, das Mädel wäre es.


----------



## muschi (15. März 2015)

Es gibt da noch eine Fortsetzung in Pink.


----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2015)

Und ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie ich das Video finden soll. Die ersten Versuche endeten mit Ergebnissen zwischen "cooles Ding" und "Was hab ich da eigentlich gerade geschaut?". 

Aber vielleicht hat's genau deshalb seinen Zweck erfüllt?


----------



## zoomer (15. März 2015)

Bisschen mehr Licht am Ende wäre auch nicht schlecht ...


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2015)

Humor ok, ironie mmh... ne menge plotholes oder wie das heisst...
Zumindest mal eine abwechselung zu bärtigen kerlen irgendwo im nirgendwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2015)




----------



## shibby68 (15. März 2015)

Schlicht und schön


----------



## zoomer (15. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369751


----------



## BigJohn (15. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369751


Gefällt mir ohne das Gusset deutlich besser. Irgendwie liegt mir "Rennfeile" auf der Zunge


----------



## svennox (16. März 2015)

Zufallsfund! ..quelle: http://84syndicate.tumblr.com/post/113073314283


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (16. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ohne das Gusset deutlich besser. Irgendwie liegt mir "Rennfeile" auf der Zunge



Ich glaube, ich möchte tatsächlich irgendwann mal ein Pugsley. Und wenn nicht für mich, dann für die Freundin oder so.


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. März 2015)

Ich hab hier im Thread mal ein blaues Fatbike gesehen, welches Cantibremsen hatte. Leider finde ich es nicht mehr. Eventuell weiß vielleicht jemand ( hallo @svennox   ) welches Radel das ist und könnte es nochmal posten bzw.verlinken...


----------



## cherokee190 (16. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369751



So stelle ich mir den CafeRacer unter den Fatbikes vor


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. März 2015)

Du meinst aber nicht dieses _Blaue_, welches BigJohn mal gepostet hat? 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Surly mit Custom-Lackierung und Mega-Cantis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. März 2015)

oh je... liegt bestimmt am Farbfernsehn  . Genau das meinte ich, in meiner Erinnerung war es irgendwie "blauer", sorry. Danke Dir fürs suchen  .


----------



## Pugy (16. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ich hab hier im Thread mal ein blaues Fatbike gesehen, welches Cantibremsen hatte. Leider finde ich es nicht mehr. Eventuell weiß vielleicht jemand ( hallo @svennox   ) welches Radel das ist und könnte es nochmal posten bzw.verlinken...



Hier das schöne blaue Pugsley. 





https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelug/sets/72157624214818224/with/9158971162/


----------



## svennox (17. März 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ich hab hier im Thread mal ein blaues Fatbike gesehen, welches Cantibremsen hatte.
> Leider finde ich es nicht mehr. Eventuell weiß vielleicht jemand ( hallo @svennox   ) welches Radel das ist und könnte es nochmal posten bzw.verlinken...


..wenn ich jetzt wüßte welches Bike bzw. WAS.. du meinst, würde ich versuchen zu helfen... SORRY!


----------



## svennox (17. März 2015)




----------



## svennox (17. März 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2015)

Sie haben es wieder getan, diesmal in Farbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Sie haben es wieder getan, diesmal in Farbe...


Auf Moonmen bist du irgendwie hängen geblieben oder? Der Trend geht ja zum Dritt-Fatbike. Und wenn du ein paar Familienmitglieder verpfändest, könnte es auch mit den Finanzen klappen


----------



## schrabinski (17. März 2015)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄMMMMM!




top secret prototype of death des TODES by Schrabinski, on Flickr


Wird mein sommerliches Zweitschussrad


----------



## shibby68 (17. März 2015)

Killer Kiste


----------



## chickenway-user (17. März 2015)

Super. Alle beide!


----------



## univega 9 (17. März 2015)

Cool.....


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Sie haben es wieder getan, diesmal in Farbe...



Der Lenker ist am schönsten. Möchte ich haben.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auf Moonmen bist du irgendwie hängen geblieben oder? Der Trend geht ja zum Dritt-Fatbike. Und wenn du ein paar Familienmitglieder verpfändest, könnte es auch mit den Finanzen klappen



Der Teil mit den Familienmitgliedern verdient sich ein "Hilfreich".


----------



## Holland (17. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist am schönsten. Möchte ich haben.



Ich auch, aber 395 US$ ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. März 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber 395 US$ ...


Shit, zum Glück keine Schweizer Franken. 
Oder wo gibts noch so ein geiles Teil bei uns zu erstehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eri1 (17. März 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist am schönsten. Möchte ich haben.


Ich auch

Und vorallem Singlespeed das muss ich auch noch bauen


----------



## velopirat (17. März 2015)




----------



## Rommos (17. März 2015)

svennox schrieb:


>


Schönes Duo


----------



## svennox (18. März 2015)

MOONMEN in blau inkl. roter Parts, wie oben zu sehen, gefällt mir SEHR ! (weiter so) 

Curtis Inglis


----------



## svennox (18. März 2015)

ohh geniales NetzfundFoto, möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Fabeymer (18. März 2015)

Astana Wüsta, Baby.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. März 2015)

Einer ist falsch abgebogen!


----------



## Fabeymer (18. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Einer ist falsch abgebogen!



Nebenwirkung.


----------



## patrick_ (19. März 2015)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2015/03/19...ack-sheep-gates-belt-drive-kish-cysco-cycles/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2015)

Ganz nett!   Nur der Sattel ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2015)

Für manche ist Brooks halt alternativlos. Immerhin ist er schwarz


----------



## zoomer (19. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ganz nett!   Nur der Sattel ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde ihn auch ok.
Den kann man auch sicher noch so ausrichten dass auch Du nicht grün im Gesicht wirst


----------



## Deleted 308434 (19. März 2015)

Wer ist denn diesen Brookssattel von euch bisher gefahren um sagen zu können er sei naja, besser als der meiste Hitechkram schauts jedenfalls aus, für mich.
Hab mich heute auch erwischt dabei, sah ein Trabi auf nen Parkplatz und iwie war da optisch nicht mal im Ansatz was ähnlich schönes dabei gewesen und ich bin gar kein Trabifan. Komischer Vergleich aber manchmal hat Retro was auflockerndes an sich.


----------



## Bumble (19. März 2015)

Spitzbuub schrieb:


> ....und ich bin gar kein Trabifan.



Ich schon 





Deinen Post hab ich übrigens nicht kapiert, is aber auch egal


----------



## Fabeymer (19. März 2015)

Spitzbuub schrieb:


> Wer ist denn diesen Brookssattel von euch bisher gefahren um sagen zu können er sei naja, besser als der meiste Hitechkram schauts jedenfalls aus, für mich.



Brooks regelt absolut, wenn er mal eingesessen ist. Hab den B-17 am Crosser hatte nach knapp 250km non stop mehr Druckstellen an der Handinnenseite als am Hintern. 

Ringe noch mit mir, ob ich den Sattel auch mal auf die dicken Geländeräder schrauben soll, weil ich den Sattelsteg für nicht allzu günstig halte, wenn man bergauf mal längere Zeit quasi auf der Nase sitzt.


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2015)

Spitzbuub schrieb:


> Wer ist denn diesen Brookssattel von euch bisher gefahren um sagen zu können er sei naja, besser als der meiste Hitechkram schauts jedenfalls aus, für mich.
> Hab mich heute auch erwischt dabei, sah ein Trabi auf nen Parkplatz und iwie war da optisch nicht mal im Ansatz was ähnlich schönes dabei gewesen und ich bin gar kein Trabifan. Komischer Vergleich aber manchmal hat Retro was auflockerndes an sich.


Ich habe leichte Probleme mit deiner Interpunktion. Grundsätzlich finde ich an einem Brooks erst mal nix verkehrtes, aber Optik und Gewicht passen für mich nicht zu einem neuen Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (19. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch nicht so richtig... anscheinend meint' er den Trabi im Vergleich zum Rest was auf dem Parkplatz noch so rum stand.
Gruß aus Plauen


----------



## Bumble (19. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hab den B-17 am Crosser hatte nach knapp 250km non stop mehr Druckstellen an der Handinnenseite als am Hintern.



Ich frag jetzt lieber nicht wer das genau durchgezählt hat


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2015)

Die alten ATS 5 Stern in 7x13 und 8x13 , hinten mit negativer ET.  

*SRY für OT*


Aber der Brooks passt mMn nicht an DAS Rad. Sonst kann den ja fahren wer will...


----------



## Bumble (19. März 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die alten ATS 5 Stern in 7x13 und 8x13 , hinten mit negativer ET.


Mein B-Ascona hatte damals die 8x13 rundum mit ET -12, die absoluten Radlager-Killer 

OT muss auch mal sein


----------



## Fabeymer (19. März 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich frag jetzt lieber nicht wer das genau durchgezählt hat



Handflächen konnte ich selber machen, am Hintern war überhaupt nix.


----------



## mikeonbike (20. März 2015)

brooks - here we are... auf meinen raceschüsseln wirst du aus gewichtsgründen niemals einen solchen sattel finden. auf dem surly is's stylisch old scool gehalten. am felt hat der sattel aus sofatechnischen  gründen verwendung gefunden...


----------



## svennox (20. März 2015)

von @drurs


----------



## mikeonbike (20. März 2015)

der sattel beißt sich farblich irgendwie mit dem restlichen rad. der blaue spacerturm ist mir auch to much... ansonsten natürlich ein geiles rad...


----------



## Bumble (20. März 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> der sattel beißt sich farblich irgendwie mit dem restlichen rad.


der passt noch am besten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. März 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> brooks - here we are... auf meinen raceschüsseln wirst du aus gewichtsgründen niemals einen solchen sattel finden. auf dem surly is's stylisch old scool gehalten. am felt hat der sattel aus sofatechnischen  gründen verwendung gefunden...


Oh, dein Felt-Zuwachs ging irgendwie an mir vorbei..


----------



## mikeonbike (20. März 2015)

ich musste noch ne zugmaschine für den kinderanhänger haben ... ist aber noch im aufbau... aktuell fehlen da noch ein paar teile, lenker, sattelstütze pi pa po... bin ausserdem am überlegen, ob ich ne pluto brauche, aber eigentlich widerstrebt's mir so'n bisschen, weil räder ohne technik so schön unempfindlich sind...


----------



## drurs (20. März 2015)

SYG ist bekanntlich ne schwer zu fotografierende Farbe, da ists besser getroffen...


----------



## Wbs_70 (20. März 2015)

somit wäre es raus

veezeugs snowshoe xl 5.05 auf ner 100mm felge

ansonsten keine infos


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2015)

Ist der Linke ein 4.0er 

G.


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> von @drurs



Da sind jetzt wirklich beinahe alle Farben integriert worden, man könnte
es also getrost als bunt bezeichnen.
Bei Rädern und Rahmen gehe ich noch mit, der Rest wäre nix für mich.

Dafür schaut der Lou ganz selbstverständlich aus,
als ob er da Platz hätte 





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist der Linke ein 4.0er
> 
> G.



Ich dachte erst an 24"/2.35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. März 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> somit wäre es raus
> 
> veezeugs snowshoe xl 5.05 auf ner 100mm felge
> 
> ansonsten keine infos




Ich bestell den mal und schau ob er ins Fatty rein passt


----------



## neikless (20. März 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> von @drurs



Hat was vonm der Sonnenfinsternis heute früh, man sollte nicht so genau hinsehen ...


----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

Brooks  sie bewegen sich z.Zt. in richtige Richtung zb. das CAMBIUM C17 DENIM
Und der JB SPECIAL CARRERA FOLDABLE HELMET


----------



## Vighor (20. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist der Linke ein 4.0er
> 
> G.


Das ist der D5


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2015)

Heißen bei dem net beide Größen D5?

Edit: Oke hab nachgesehen, der 4.0er heißt nur D 

G.


----------



## Vighor (20. März 2015)

Dachte das der andere D4 heist  Ist aber laut post von Espen auf MTBR die 4.8 Version.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2015)

Einfach nur krass 

G.


----------



## Fettydriver (20. März 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> SYG ist bekanntlich ne schwer zu fotografierende Farbe, da ists besser getroffen...


Mir gefällt das technische Konzept.

Der Pinion Antrieb mit dem Gates Carbon Drive Riemen kombiniert ist rein optisch eine sehr aufgeräumte Sache.
Fährt sich sicherlich auch super gut, aber irgendwie noch sehr teuer.


----------



## patrick_ (20. März 2015)

http://oldglorymtb.com/2015-nahbs-wiseman-frameworks-fat-bikes/


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. März 2015)

patrick_ schrieb:


> http://oldglorymtb.com/2015-nahbs-wiseman-frameworks-fat-bikes/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. März 2015)




----------



## Splithub (21. März 2015)

Warte ja immer noch darauf das über die Gabel mal jemand was berichtet - außer das sie optisch ungewohnt ist

www.Laufforks.com


----------



## patrick_ (21. März 2015)

http://honeybikes.com/honey-offtrail/


----------



## Fabeymer (21. März 2015)

Nachdem das Bild von der RST hier eine ziemliche Federgabeldiskussion ausgelöst hat, habe ich die betreffenden Posts mal in den allgemeinen Federgabelfaden verschoben. 

Hier also bitte wieder weiter mit Bildern. 






Merci.


----------



## michi3 (21. März 2015)

Für den Sommer ein wenig leichter+bunter


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2015)

Knaller!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. März 2015)

Hammer!


----------



## Fabeymer (21. März 2015)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. März 2015)

Frühlingsfeierabendtour bei 18°C 



so könnte es bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (21. März 2015)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. März 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Für den Sommer ein wenig leichter+bunter


Bääääm, oh nein! Nachdem ich bei der Sonnenfinsternis brav weggeschaut habe, um mir die Augen nicht zu verblitzen, ist es jetzt doch passiert!!!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. März 2015)

Hatte heute Nacht eine Vision...



leider verschwommen, weiss auch nicht so recht was das war...


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2015)

Looks like a Trek.


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. März 2015)

Die Visionen hab ich jede Nacht 




Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ...leider verschwommen, weiss auch nicht so recht was das war...



...na, mal Spaß beis Seite. Wenn ich die Griffe zusammen mit den schriftzuglosen Nextie´s richtig deute, dabei den hinteren Dämpfer erahne und die viel zu vielen Columbo-Folgen von früher mit berücksichtige - dann würde ich glatt behaupten, dass das das ( cool: 3x "das"  ) neue Radl von @Vighor  ist  .


----------



## Dr.Struggle (22. März 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Für den Sommer ein wenig leichter+bunter



Sind die Felgen 80 breit? Was sparst da Gewicht gegenüber den Bontrager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (22. März 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Sind die Felgen 80 breit? Was sparst da Gewicht gegenüber den Bontrager?



Sind die 65er und sparen auf unsere Bontrager Laufräder 1,25kg.
Die Felgen waren echt sehr leicht mit 488 und 494 Gramm, mit den Tune Naben spart man pro Stück 100Gramm auf die original Naben.
Das Rad wiegt aktuell 12,2kg und wenn die Next SL Kurbel endlich lieferbar ist liegt es bei 11,9kg.


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hatte heute Nacht eine Vision...
> Anhang anzeigen 371473
> leider verschwommen, weiss auch nicht so recht was das war...


Finde ich etwas eigenartig. Muss hier alles mit maximaler Aufmerksamkeit als Show inszeniert werden?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. März 2015)

war doch nur ein Spaß, schade wenn Du das eigenartig findest...


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2015)

Khan man die Kamera nicht scharf stellen?


----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2015)

@Der Kokopelli ich rechne nur mit einem Aufbaufaden für ein Rad das offensichtlich schon fertig ist. Das liegt jetzt weniger an deinem unscharfen Bild, als der effektheischenden Präsentation im Allgemeinen. Wenn ich einen künstlichen Spannungsbogen will, dann gehe ins Kino oder setze mich vor den Fernseher. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


Fabeymer schrieb:


>



Was für einen abgespaceten Sattel fährt der Typ denn?


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was für einen abgespaceten Sattel fährt der Typ denn?



Müsste so einer in der Art sein:




Hobson Easy Seat (II)

Mehr Bilder: https://www.google.de/search?q=hobson easyseat&safe=off&espv=2&biw=1929&bih=917&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=I80OVfD9M4nnarCtgJAB&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAw

Mehr Infos: http://www.painfreeseats.com/


----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2015)

.
.
.


----------



## Bumble (22. März 2015)

schaut sehr bequem aus


----------



## MTsports (22. März 2015)

Hey Leute,
Schon mal daran gedacht das der Gute evtl. Ein gesundheitliches Problem haben könnte?
Habe momentan auch ein Radel mit so einem Sattel bei mir im Laden stehen, der Kunde hatte Prostatakrebs und kann nur noch diesen Sattel fahren. Zugegeben, schön ist etwas anderes.


Aber mal etwas anderes, ich brauch Eure Hilfe!
Habe eben bei meinem Airbrusher Freund wieder mal ein paar Rahmen abgeholt, nun stellt sich die Frage für uns: soll der Rahmen eine Glanzoberfläche oder Matte Oberfläche bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. März 2015)

Da stört der Dachs,passt irgendwie nicht zu den anderen Motiven!
(Geschmackssache)


----------



## MTsports (22. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da stört der Dachs,passt irgendwie nicht zu den anderen Motiven!
> (Geschmackssache)



Hallo Dieter, das hatte ich auch schon gesagt, aber er meinte NEIN der Meles muss drauf


----------



## Ragnarim (22. März 2015)

Dann wäre aber ein Dachs-Schädel stimmiger gewesen.... 
Glänzend


----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2015)

Wenn es wie ne Poser-Harley aussehen soll, könnt ihr das Ding ruhig zum glänzen bringen


----------



## cherokee190 (22. März 2015)

Wie alles andere auch, ist Matt oder Glanz Geschmacksache. Was jedoch zu beachten ist, hochwertige/ aufwändige Motive kommen in der Regel mit einem matteren Lack besser zur Geltung. Eine glänzende Klarlackoberfläche lässt durch Reflexionen bzw. Spiegelungen aus dem Umfeld detaillierte Motive schlechter erkennen. Dieses gilt natürlich besonders für nicht ebene Flächen.


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2015)

Da fehlt glitter. Erinnert mich an das zeug aus anfang der 90iger. Nicht mein ding, aber gut gemacht.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (22. März 2015)

Bei dem Motiv, würde ich matt nehmen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. März 2015)

+1 für matt und zwar aus den von Jörg genannten Gründen. Zum Motiv passt ein undurchdringlicher Nebel.


----------



## Ritzelratze (23. März 2015)

schrabinski schrieb:


> BÄÄÄÄÄÄMMMMM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geile Kiste!!! Hast du mal'n paar Infos dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (23. März 2015)

OK, dann machen wir es Matt!

Danke Euch


----------



## Wbs_70 (23. März 2015)

Ritzelratze schrieb:


> Geile Kiste!!! Hast du mal'n paar Infos dazu?


ich mach' mal für Eyk:

Circa 1165mm Radstand, laut Kompass ca. 65° LEnkwinkel, 325mm Tretlagerhöhe ohne Sag und nen schönen 160mm Hüpfstab vorn drin.

Zur Zeit ist der Antrieb 2x0, wird aber noch auf 1x9 mit 24:11-40 umgebaut.
der Rahmen ist der Veloheld Fat Iron Rahmen http://www.veloheld.de/shop/veloheld-fat-iron/

"ch schätze, die KArre kommt über 16kg, weil schon die Gabel mit Aluschaft satte 2,7kg wiegt! DerRahemn hat mindestens 4 Pulverschichten und dürfte demnach so ca. 3kg wiegen, Felge vorn ist aus der Restekiste und hat reichlich 700g, da kommt schnell was zusammen, nech."

Anbauteile sollten klar sein und sind zu erkennen, alles 26" und hinten die Fatbikenabe auf ner Spank Spike mit nem geilen VeetireSnowshoe wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## schrabinski (24. März 2015)

Ritzelratze schrieb:


> Geile Kiste!!! Hast du mal'n paar Infos dazu?



Jo, die Kiste wiegt jetzt glatte 16kg und fährt sich echt geil. war leider die tage krank, weswegen der hobel noch nicht adäquat bewegt wurde.
Den 4.7er Snowshoe tubeless auf spank Spike kann ich sehr empfehlen


----------



## svennox (25. März 2015)

salsa...mal in einem Clip...! "sehenswert"









http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/07/23...w-bucksaw-blackborow-and-more/comment-page-1/


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. März 2015)

Der clip ist asbach....


----------



## svennox (25. März 2015)

..na und ..trotzdem genial !   

Das edle *2015er Moonmen Titanium 29+ hardtail *war auch schon...
.. trotzdem können sich ein paar weitere interessante Details sehen lassen 















LINK/INFOS: http://oldglorymtb.com/2015-nahbs-moonmen-steel-29-rigid-mountain-bike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_ (25. März 2015)

_DSF5904 by Gates Carbon Drive, on Flickr




_DSF6058 by Gates Carbon Drive, on Flickr


----------



## BigJohn (25. März 2015)

Gehört das jetzt eigentlich in die Custom Galerie? Oder war die nur für eigene Räder?? Oder nicht-eigene Räder???


----------



## Fabeymer (25. März 2015)

Das passt schon hier rein, die Custom Galerie ist mit dem Rahmenbauerverzeichnis ja auch sowas wie ein Infopool für Interessierte. Staunen soll aber ruhig jeder.


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da stört der Dachs,passt irgendwie nicht zu den anderen Motiven!



Wieso das denn? Nicht nur Geister, auch Dachse sind nachtaktiv.


----------



## svennox (25. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das passt schon hier rein, die Custom Galerie ist mit dem Rahmenbauerverzeichnis ja auch sowas wie ein Infopool für Interessierte.
> Staunen soll aber ruhig jeder.


..sorry, aber von was für einer "_custom Galerie_" sprecht ihr,
bitte her mit dem LINK... ?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. März 2015)

Hier gibt´s keine Custom-Galerie, bitte gehen Sie weiter!


----------



## svennox (25. März 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/7027026/?q=custom+galerie&o=relevance


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. März 2015)

Schlafende Hunde geweckt....


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2015)

WO!


----------



## svennox (26. März 2015)

Gates Carbon Drive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (26. März 2015)




----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2015)

Schöööööön  

G.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. März 2015)

@svennox Könntest du dich bei der Auflösung der Bilder auf forenübliche Größen beschränken oder wenn es gar nicht anders geht, diese nur vereinzelt einstreuen? Du legst so eine ganze Seite lahm.


----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2015)

Gibt es pinion/gates Blätter auch in schön?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2015)

Ich finde die total schön...in echt nommal doppel so schön 

Aber was mir gerade auffällt, wußte garnicht das man die mit Zentralverschluß direkt aufs Pinion aufschrauben kann 

G.


----------



## drurs (26. März 2015)

Für die "normalen" Räder gibts da spezielle Gates scheiben mit Pinionaufnahme, nur bei der Fatbike variante brauchts den Spider mit großer "Einpresstiefe", um das Blatt weiter nach außen zu bringen (inkl der stärker gekröpften Kurbeln)


----------



## Fabeymer (26. März 2015)

Mukluk in Schwedisch Lapland.


----------



## svennox (27. März 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @svennox Könntest du dich bei der Auflösung der Bilder auf forenübliche Größen beschränken oder wenn es gar nicht anders geht, diese nur vereinzelt einstreuen? Du legst so eine ganze Seite lahm.


.."Es interessiert mich nicht. Wenn du eine vorsintflutliche Postkutschenleitung von anno hast.. ist das dein Problem.
Und jetzt hör auf zu heulen und poste selbst doch mal was anstatt hier ständig herumzueiern." 

Ich möchte hier möglichst nur GROSSE BILDER in Super Auflösung sehen!


----------



## XantoR (27. März 2015)

3.5mb und 15MP - macht Sinn auf einem Standard Monitor. Oder schaust du dir die Bilder auf deinem 15k 100" Bildschirm an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. März 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> .."Es interessiert mich nicht. Wenn du eine vorsintflutliche Postkutschenleitung von anno hast.. ist das dein Problem.
> Und jetzt hör auf zu heulen und poste selbst doch mal was anstatt hier ständig herumzueiern."
> 
> Ich möchte hier möglichst nur GROSSE BILDER in Super Auflösung sehen!


Das hat nichts mit einer lahmen Leitung zu tun. Spar dir mal das großspurige Getue. Dir wird auch trotz aller Marotten viel Geduld entgegen gebracht. Wie es scheint mehr als dir zusteht.


----------



## shibby68 (27. März 2015)

leute, wir sind doch eine kleine lustige gemeinde mit den etwas anderen dick-bikes.
entspannt euch doch bissl, geht aufeinander zu etc.
aufm trail ist das doch auch alles entspannter...... zumindest meine erfahrung


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2015)

Im Gegensatz zu den MTB-News Bildern machen meinem Puter die Bilder hier garkeine Probs. Und ich bin echt net auf dem neusten Stand 
Aber ich kann die Aufregung verstehen, weil ich ja selber ständig grrrrr mach, wenn MTB-News Beiträge viele Bilder haben 

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (27. März 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> .."Es interessiert mich nicht. Wenn du eine vorsintflutliche Postkutschenleitung von anno hast.. ist das dein Problem.
> Und jetzt hör auf zu heulen und poste selbst doch mal was anstatt hier ständig herumzueiern."
> 
> Ich möchte hier möglichst nur GROSSE BILDER in Super Auflösung sehen!



Schön, wenn du keine Rücksicht auf die anderen nehmen möchtest, dann schau dir die Bilder doch einfach dort, wo du sie gefunden hast, auf Leinwandgröße an. Wenn du sie aber unbedingt hier teilen möchtest, dann wähle doch bitte ein Format, mit dem alle gut leben können. Auf die entsprechenden Bilder in voller Größe kannst du gerne per Link hinweisen.

Und zum "Rumgeheule": Flo hat sich hier *auch abseits der Galeriethreads *schon sehr konstruktiv eingebracht, was man vor dir jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen kann.

Von daher am besten mal darüber nachdenken, ein "Sorry" in die Runde zu werfen und vom hohen Ross auf ein Radl umzusatteln.

Danke.




shibby68 schrieb:


> aufm trail ist das doch auch alles entspannter...... zumindest meine erfahrung



...wenn er denn ein Fatbike hätte. 

So, und nun weiter mit Bilderchen.




Jocelyn shredding O&#x27;brien by gabriel amadeus, on Flickr




Pitching camp on the banks of the Klickitat by gabriel amadeus, on Flickr




Simona by gabriel amadeus, on Flickr




Carving the bowl by gabriel amadeus, on Flickr


----------



## hw_doc (27. März 2015)

svennox schrieb:


>



Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für eine Webung bei den Felgen ist?
Sieht mir für 3K zu groß und für 12K zu klein aus...


----------



## Duke_do (27. März 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für eine Webung bei den Felgen ist?
> Sieht mir für 3K zu groß und für 12K zu klein aus...



Sieht nach 3K aus, wie meine Nextie Felgen auch 

mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (27. März 2015)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Sieht nach 3K aus, wie meine Nextie Felgen auch
> 
> mobil gesendet



Ok - danke, dann werden es wohl für mich doch keine UDs...


----------



## svennox (28. März 2015)




----------



## zoomer (28. März 2015)

Die erste Bud/Bud Combi die ich in Anwendung sehe.


----------



## dorfmann (28. März 2015)

Hier gibts den Bericht dazu auf singletrack.com:
http://www.singletracks.com/blog/uncategorized/how-to-fat-bike-in-the-snow-with-kiddos/

und besonders wichtig: *Secure your child with the seat belt. *


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. März 2015)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. März 2015)

@dorfmann hast du nicht mal ein Bild von der Seite von dem schönen bike?
Sorry,hat sich erledigt,dachte es wäre deins,hab den Text übersehen!


----------



## Fabeymer (28. März 2015)

Bäm. Hammergeil!


----------



## criscross (29. März 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Bäm. Hammergeil!



die Vorbau - Lenker Combo.....sieht ja aus wie vom Bonanza Rad....


----------



## shibby68 (29. März 2015)

Ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## BigJohn (29. März 2015)

Dazu noch das Türmchen unter dem vorbau...  Sonst aber geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (29. März 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> die Vorbau - Lenker Combo.....sieht ja aus wie vom Bonanza Rad....



Sag ich doch: 





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Bäm. Hammergeil!


----------



## zoomer (29. März 2015)

Das ist der BMX Cockpit Trend einer Minderheit unter der Minderheit der Fatbiker.
Hab ich jetzt schon öfters gesehen.


----------



## LTeam (29. März 2015)

Vorläufige Version....... richtige Fotos folgen.


----------



## meikltschäcksn (29. März 2015)

rattenschafer look. bitte nicht waschen. drüber lackieren, dann bleibts so


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2015)

Ein kleines Bat Man Logo wäre noch net schlecht 

G:


----------



## titzy (29. März 2015)

So, dann brauchst du ja nur noch die Bremsscheinde schwarz zu lackieren damits ein "rundes" Bild ergibt. Eventuell reicht aber auch schon etwas schwarzen Edding nach jeder Fahrt aufzutragen.


----------



## shibby68 (30. März 2015)

Meins mal ordentlich eingesaut


----------



## Fabeymer (30. März 2015)

Tolles Bild. Wer außerdem noch eine tolle Geschichte über das Rad lesen möchte, klicke hier: http://fat-bike.com/2015/03/sally-b...ike.com&utm_content=Sally Bell's Moots FrosTi


----------



## Fabeymer (31. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (1. April 2015)

FATBIKE´s mal anders 









Quelle: http://ridestokerepeat.com/


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. April 2015)

Mukluk!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. April 2015)

Kenn ich doch irgendwo her,Tony!


----------



## Dutshlander (1. April 2015)

bis auf die Blaue Wäscheleinen, nett


----------



## BigJohn (1. April 2015)

Wie lang ist eigentlich die Sattelstütze?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (1. April 2015)

@Dieter....joa, nicht schlimm

In Natura noch schicker, auch die Hüllen.

Ist eine Thomson in 420mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (2. April 2015)

gruss accu


----------



## Fabeymer (2. April 2015)

Hach Gabriel... 




Mt Adams looks so close by gabriel amadeus, on Flickr




Adam getting loose on a corner by gabriel amadeus, on Flickr




Ummmm, guys? by gabriel amadeus, on Flickr




Headed up Ape Canyon by gabriel amadeus, on Flickr




Headed up Ape Canyon by gabriel amadeus, on Flickr




Eroded Ape Canyon by gabriel amadeus, on Flickr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. April 2015)

LTeam schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 373573 Vorläufige Version....... richtige Fotos folgen.


Ich höre den Darth Vader Kalle röcheln "ich bin dein Vater....."


----------



## svennox (3. April 2015)

FAT FOES


----------



## svennox (3. April 2015)

Farbliste:


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

Uiui, das schwarze Rad sieht ja mal echt optisch fät aus 

G.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (4. April 2015)

Ja das Foes kommt richtig gut rüber mit schön kleinem Rahmendreieck 
Da spielt die Farbe keine Rolle,das passt einfach immer....


----------



## Bumble (4. April 2015)

svennox schrieb:


>



Dir ist selbst noch nicht aufgefallen, dass mindestens 50% all deiner zahlreichen Bilderposts bereits Monate wenn nicht Jahre vorher schon gepostet wurden und längst ein alter Hut sind ? Nur mal so Interessehalber


----------



## svennox (4. April 2015)

In dem LINK sind noch div. weitere FAT-BIKES :
http://timberlinecycles.com/fatBikes.html

http://timberlinecycles.com/

z.B. das hier


----------



## Fabeymer (4. April 2015)

Vermutung:



Bumble schrieb:


> Dir ist selbst noch nicht aufgefallen, dass mindestens 50% all deiner zahlreichen Bilderposts bereits Monate wenn nicht Jahre vorher schon gepostet wurden und längst ein alter Hut sind ? Nur mal so Interessehalber




Beweisführung:



svennox schrieb:


> In dem LINK sind noch div. weitere FAT-BIKES :
> http://timberlinecycles.com/fatBikes.html
> 
> http://timberlinecycles.com/
> ...




q.e.d. 





Bombing @ Bomb Point by ibikenz, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (4. April 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ja das Foes kommt richtig gut rüber mit schön kleinem Rahmendreieck
> Da spielt die Farbe keine Rolle,das passt einfach immer....


..schön das es auch anderen interessiert....!!!   

..hier der LINK dazu : http://foesracing.com/bikes/frames/foes-mutz/


----------



## Bumble (4. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Vermutung:
> Beweisführung:



Ich glaub so langsam, er kapiert garnet was wir von ihm wollen 

Dazu kommt dann noch ne annähernd 100%ige Beratungsresistenz.


----------



## svennox (4. April 2015)

Quelle: http://www.wildcatgear.co.uk/photo-competition-2015/


----------



## Zwei-rad (4. April 2015)

Hi
hier mal ein Fat Raderl aus deutschen Landen, zumindest Teile davon.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. April 2015)

Nicht verkehrt. 
Den Namen "Dicke Berta" finde ich jedoch ein wenig... hmm..


----------



## CaseOnline (4. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Nicht verkehrt.
> Den Namen "Dicke Berta" finde ich jedoch ein wenig... hmm..


Na ja, seit die EZB die Berta auch wieder einsetzt, ist sie doch fast wieder resozialisiert. Sind eigentlich gemeinsame Touren mit dem "Panzer" möglich?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (4. April 2015)

Ich persönlich finde solche Namen für eigentlich spassbringende Freizeitgeräte eher komplett daneben. Das betrifft sowohl die Berta (die hat ,glaube ich, ja sogar nie so richtig funktioniert, und flexibel überall einsetzbar war sie auch nicht gerade...) als auch Panzer. Aber ich mag auch keine mattschwarzen Fahrräder, von daher bin ich wohl zu objektiv....


----------



## cherokee190 (4. April 2015)

Eigentlich erstaunlich das die Fahrradproduzenten gerade in Sachen Farbgebung es immer wieder verspielen etwas eigenständiges, individuelles auf den Markt zu bringen. Bei den Anbaut- / Ausstattungsteilen bedienen sie sich ja eh schon aus der gleichen Kiste .
Da bleibt ja nicht mehr viel übrig für Individualität, Eigenständigkeit und Wiedererkennungswert einer Marke.


----------



## zoomer (4. April 2015)

Aber so schön schwarz findet man doch eher selten 

(Ohne dass da noch so was wie ein eloxierter Chris King Steuersatz oder ähnliches mit reingeschmuggelt wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (4. April 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (4. April 2015)

geiler Sattel


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. April 2015)

Vielleicht haben wir auch einfach keine Ahnung vom Marketing und die Kundschaft will ausschliesslich schwarz oder weiss, plus vereinzelt andere unifarbene Versionen.


----------



## Rommos (5. April 2015)

Netzfund








Gruß
Roman


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir auch einfach keine Ahnung vom Marketing und die Kundschaft will ausschliesslich schwarz oder weiss, plus vereinzelt andere unifarbene Versionen.



Den Namen konnt ich zwar auf meinen Bildschirm garnet lesen, ist halt net für den französischen Markt bestimmt, aber schwarz wird immer meine bevorzugte Farbe sein.
Allerdings schwarz eloxiert, weil da bin zuviel praktisch veranlagt, als um die simpelste und beste Oberflächenbeschichtung wegen einer Farbe aufzugeben....und schwarz ist eh am schönsten 

G.


----------



## cherokee190 (5. April 2015)

Ein schwarz eloxiertes Fully habe ich, neben einem zweiten mattschwarzen, auch im Keller stehen. Fahren sich alle wunderbar, total praktisch, robust und sicherlich fast zeitlos.
Aber ich habe noch kein einziges Mal liebevoll mit den Handschuhen über den Rahmen gestrichen oder mich bei einem kleinen Päuschen unterwegs, am Bike festgeguckt und beim träumen ein bissel Zeit vergessen. 

Beim Mooni passiert mir das immer wieder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ein schwarz eloxiertes Fully habe ich, neben einem zweiten mattschwarzen, auch im Keller stehen. Fahren sich alle wunderbar, total praktisch, robust und sicherlich fast zeitlos.
> Aber ich habe noch kein einziges Mal liebevoll mit den Handschuhen über den Rahmen gestrichen oder mich bei einem kleinen Päuschen unterwegs, am Bike festgeguckt und beim träumen ein bissel Zeit vergessen.
> 
> Beim Mooni passiert mir das immer wieder .



Zum drüberstreicheln sind meine meistens zu dreckig ...und für Zweiteres haben meine Räder andere Atribute 
Aber ich weiß was du meinst, geht mir beim Falmmendesigne von meinem Reaper ja net anders. 

G.


----------



## Bighead1 (5. April 2015)

Habe gerade so ne Grünphase, ist das nicht beruhigend, muss am Frühling liegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2015)

Mit der Redundanz beim Sehen und Gesehen werden hast dus aber jetzt schoh ein wenig übertrieben   
Aber Grünphase war schoh immer gut.

G.


----------



## cherokee190 (5. April 2015)

Park es bloß nicht im Grünen ab, findest es sonst nicht wieder .


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2015)

Hier mal Fatbikes ganz anders 
(hätte gerne die Bilder gepostet, ging aber nicht )


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2015)

Cruiser =/= Fatbikes


----------



## zoomer (6. April 2015)

Holz ≠/≠ Fahrradrahmenmaterial


----------



## svennox (6. April 2015)




----------



## svennox (6. April 2015)

*QUELLE:* http://kotz68.blogspot.de/2014/09/i-dont-care-what-weather-man-says-when.html#more
..viel Spaß wem es gefällt


----------



## dorfmann (6. April 2015)

Nie wieder Probleme beim Reifen aufpumpen !
Pearl Izumi bringt den Patronengurt für Co2 Kartuschen:










https://www.facebook.com/pearlizumicycling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. April 2015)

svennox schrieb:


>



Man kann das Essen aber auch aus der Rahmentasche rausnehmen, bevor man es warm macht 




dorfmann schrieb:


>



Der Mann beweist sowieso weitgehend Geschmack.
POC Kniewärmer und der ICT mit Rolling Darryl und Shimanoverzögerer


----------



## Bumble (6. April 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Pearl Izumi bringt den Patronengurt für Co2 Kartuschen:



Gibt's dazu auch schon die passende Druckluftpistole mit Dauerfeuerfunktion und Patronenwechselautomatik ?


----------



## BergabHeizer (6. April 2015)

Endlich mal fertig geworden, noch andere Griffe dann passt die Karre.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2015)

Andere Griffe? Gerade die Optik ebendieser zusammen mit dem Riser ist doch das Salz in der Suppe und macht sie besonders bekömmlich! 
Über das weinrote Felgenband können wir aber reden...


----------



## Fabeymer (6. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Andere Griffe? Gerade die Optik ebendieser zusammen mit dem Riser ist doch das Salz in der Suppe und macht sie besonders bekömmlich!
> Über das weinrote Felgenband können wir aber reden...





Beim Felgenband sollte eine Lage weißes Isolierband helfen, damit das Schwarz des Schlauches nicht mehr durchscheint und die Felgenlöcher ebenfalls schön kräftig rot leuchten.


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Beim Felgenband sollte eine Lage weißes Isolierband helfen


Leider nicht. Anders als die übrigen Surly-Felgenbandfarben kippt das "Rot" auch ohne Schlauch ins Altrot.

Ich bin daher für schwarzmattes Bühnenband, sonst wird´s mit der Laterne auf dem Tisch schnell zu viel an Rot.


----------



## Fabeymer (6. April 2015)

Oh Mann, da hab ich die letzten Tage ja wirklich was über mir scheinbar bestens bekannte Gegenstände gelernt. Erst die einseitige Beweglichkeit der BB7 und jetzt das störrische Farbverhalten von Surly Felgenband. 

Gibt ein "Hilfreich".


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2015)

Und ich hatte deine Bemerkung zur BB7 doch glatt für einen gelungenen Spaß gehalten!


----------



## chriiss (6. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (6. April 2015)

Das mit dem Felgenband Is so ne Sache, wenn ich mal auf andere Reifen wechsel.
Will den Bock etz erstmal fahren


----------



## Fabeymer (6. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und ich hatte deine Bemerkung zur BB7 doch glatt für einen gelungenen Spaß gehalten!


----------



## Gravelander (6. April 2015)

Santana Tandem:




gibt noch ein paar mehr Bilder auf der Facebook-Seite von Santana:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Santana-Tandems/237766514823?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## zoomer (6. April 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


>



Gefällt Dir die Frisur etwa nicht ?


----------



## Bumble (6. April 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/pearlizumicycling



Grad erst durchgelesen: Der Facebook-Eintrag ist übrigens vom 1.4. 
Nur mal so als Tipp für alle, die das Ding schon ordern wollten 

*will securely carry 50 16g CO2 cartridges, roughly enough to fill two 4.8” fat bike tires to 12 psi.*


----------



## zoomer (6. April 2015)

Das war aber auch ein Tag der Aprilknaller auf Bike Rumors.
Das beste war das Rapha Buch über die besten Anstiege in Holland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2015)

(Quelle)


----------



## Dutshlander (6. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das war aber auch ein Tag der Aprilknaller auf Bike Rumors.
> Das beste war das Rapha Buch über die besten Anstiege in Holland


die höchste Erhebung von der NL ist übrigens über 800m


----------



## chriiss (6. April 2015)

.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> die höchste Erhebung von der NL ist übrigens über 800m



Bist du sicher das es net eher 80m sind.....wobei ich mal gelesen hab das die höchsten Erhebungen was mit der Linda de Moll zu haben sollen 

G.


----------



## Bumble (6. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> (Quelle)



Was mich da bissl irritiert: Der Mitfahrer auf den hinteren Plätzen hat doch seine Nase direkt vorm Arsch des Fahrers 

Wäre da nicht ein Warnhinweis dringend angeraten ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. April 2015)

Ich will nicht haarspalterisch erscheinen, aber ist das nicht eher ein Verbotsschild für den Kapitän als ein "Warnhinweis" für den Stoker? 
Du hast aber Recht: Auf dem Tandem muss man sich schon riechen können!


----------



## Dutshlander (6. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das es net eher 80m sind.....wobei ich mal gelesen hab das die höchsten Erhebungen was mit der Linda de Moll zu haben sollen
> G.


*Eiland* *Top* *Hoogte in meters*


 Saba Mount Scenery 887


 Sint Eustatius The Quill 601


 Bonaire Brandaris 240
gehört alles zum Koninkrijk der Nederlanden


----------



## svennox (7. April 2015)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Endlich mal fertig geworden, noch andere Griffe dann passt die Karre.
> 
> 
> _


..lass dir nichts erzählen....tolles FATnicolai haste da


----------



## svennox (7. April 2015)

super schöner FATBIKE"Post" 










QUELLE: http://www.tonilund.fi/2013_07_01_archive.html


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. April 2015)

616 on the beach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (7. April 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (7. April 2015)

Kontrastprogramm:


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. April 2015)

Ötzis Bike in der Gletscherspalte, ich wusste es


----------



## Pugy (8. April 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kontrastprogramm:



Hast du eine Quelle zu dem fatbepackten MukTi? Ist das am Unterrohr ein Anything Cage?


----------



## Fabeymer (8. April 2015)

Ist das neue Titelfoto der Salsa Facebook-Seite.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Salsa-Cycles/150815291701?fref=ts



> Salsa CyclesPhoto courtesy of Josh Spice. Knik Glacier, Alaska



Und ja, das ist ein Anything Cage, die alte Version. Bei genauem Hinsehen erkennt den Drahtbügel knapp oberhalb der Straps. Die Beutel sind die Anything Cage Bags von Porcelain Rocket. http://www.porcelainrocket.com/product/salsa-anything-cage-bags/


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2015)

(Quelle)


----------



## svennox (8. April 2015)

*QUELLE*


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2015)

Hübsche Komposition.


----------



## zoomer (8. April 2015)

Chic !

Gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. April 2015)

Wirklich nett. Motobecane ist eine der "Marken" von Bikesdirect?


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Motobecane ist eine der "Marken" von Bikesdirect?


Ich glaube, ja.


----------



## zoomer (8. April 2015)

Oh - mein - Gott - ist - das - schön - 






Damit würde ich jedes Fatbikerennen gewinnen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Damit würde ich jedes Fatbikerennen gewinnen.



Ach, will Conti jetzt doch Fatbikereifen machen?


----------



## zoomer (8. April 2015)

Warum,
die Dillinger mit geshapeten Stollen sind doch High End,
oder mit was gewinnt der alte Ned immer nochmal ?


----------



## Dutshlander (8. April 2015)

Motobecane stellte ab den 1960er Jahren Fahrräder und ab den 1970er Jahren Rennräder her. 1984 waren in der Motobecane Fahrradproduktion 2000 Menschen angestellt und der Name wurde in "MBK" geändert. Der Markennamen wird heute in Lizenz von chinesische Hersteller genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (8. April 2015)

Wow, Danke Wikipedia


----------



## Rommos (8. April 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Motobecane stellte ab den 1960er Jahren Fahrräder und ab den 1970er Jahren Rennräder her. 1984 waren in der Motobecane Fahrradproduktion 2000 Menschen angestellt und der Name wurde in "MBK" geändert. Der Markennamen wird heute in Lizenz von chinesische Hersteller genutzt.



Ist schon traurig, was da abgeht mit den Firmennamen - letztens ein billigst Damenrad mit "Zündapp" drauf, original der Schriftzug wie auf meiner 80er


----------



## svennox (9. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hübsche Komposition.


..nur den Vorbau und Sattel würde ich in komplett schwarz wählen.
Hier noch ein weiteres nettes Foto, von der Schönheit, aus der Frontperspektive


----------



## Wbs_70 (9. April 2015)

können wir eyks neuen Hobel zum Bike der woche machen?
ich hab keine ahnung wie das geht, das muss aber klappen ;-)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-135#post-12844491

https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/with/17085292251/


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2015)

Wäre auf jedenfall ein würdiger Kandidat...

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. April 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> können wir eyks neuen Hobel zum Bike der woche machen?
> ich hab keine ahnung wie das geht, das muss aber klappen ;-)



Klar können wir, mit den Bikes von @Knusberflogge und @madone haben wir Kompetenz auf diesem Gebiet bereits mehrfach nachgewiesen. 

Am besten wendest du dich bei Fragen bzgl. des Procederes an einen der beiden.


----------



## zoomer (9. April 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> können wir eyks neuen Hobel zum Bike der woche machen?
> ich hab keine ahnung wie das geht, das muss aber klappen ;-)



Ich glaube die Voraussetzung dafür ist schon mal das Bild in
die MTB News Gallerie/Eigene Photos hochzuladen.
Sonst sieht es nämlich keiner und man kann es auch nicht
sternen/liken.


----------



## Holland (9. April 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hübsche Komposition.



Silber und Orange, genau mein Ding! 






Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Fabeymer (9. April 2015)

@Wbs_70: Ekys Kiste müsste hier rein: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55943

Dann wird ordentlich gesternt und wir schauen mal, was passiert.


----------



## Knusberflogge (9. April 2015)

Ja, so isses. Das Radl muß auf jeden Fall in das oben verlinkte Album ( "Vorschläge BdW" ) vorgeschlagen werden bzw. der breiten Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt werden. Ein schöner und ehrlicher Text dazu ist meiner Meinung nach mehr wert als eine hochpreisige Teileliste.

Die Anzahl der positiven Zustimmungen ( Sterne ) ist sicherlich ausschlaggebend - aber nur zum Teil. Denn wie die Vergangenheit zeigt, ist nicht automatisch jedes mehrheitlich positiv abgestimmtes Radl das BdW. Ähnliches auch im umgekehrten Sinn. So kann man beispielsweise beobachten, dass einige BdW´s auch ohne große Forenteilnahme gewählt worden. Dabei ist es sicher von Vorteil, wenn es nicht ganz der breiten Masse entspricht...also Art des Umbaus oder auch der Seltenheitswert eines Rahmens. Ein (Wieder)aufbau mit Originalteilen oder ein erstaunlich leichtes Gesamtgewicht.

Das alles kann dafür sorgen, dass es zumindest erst einmal in einen weiteren "unsichtbaren" Auswahltopf kommt. Aus dem wird dann, so meine Einschätzung, aktuell und möglichst abwechslungsreich ein neues BdW Forenintern ausgesucht.
Über die genauen Indikatoren gibt es aber natürlich unterschiedliche Meinungen und vorallem Beobachtungen. Denn für eine Abwechslung würde der schon länger vorgestellte *Cyclocrosser* bzw. das *Trialbike* sprechen. Beide schlummern jedoch, ebenso wie das damals viel gesternte *Nicolai*, immernoch in der Vorschlagrubrik. Bei mir wiederum ging es nur wenige Tage, bis ich vorab die Zusage erhielt ( was mich natürlich freute, logo ) . Ein wirkliches Schema oder Rezept scheint es also nicht zu geben, zumal ja ebenfalls @cherokee190  sehr viele Zustimmungen hatte...



Sollte dann das eigene Bike erwählt werden, so bekommt der Jenige vorher von Tobias eine Art Interwiev-Bogen, der ausgefüllt werden muß. Das ist dann der Vorlauftext. Tobias bastelt dann aus Bildern und dem vorgegebenen Text den Beitrag, den man dann vorab schon sehen kann und Änderungswünsche äußern darf.
Mein persönlicher Rat wäre, einmal Tobias direkt und unverbindlich anzuschreiben um ein Feedback zu erhalten. 


Und kein Beitrag im Bilderthread ohne Bilder...


*Schulmädchenreport IV: *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (9. April 2015)

die paaren sich ja!!! Was da wohl rauskommt? ;-P


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. April 2015)

Ich nehme mal an , das es etwas in der Art wird


----------



## Knusberflogge (9. April 2015)

Nein nein, bei der Stellung gibt´s immer Zwillinge  




 

Wobei man, hinter vorgehaltener Hand natürlich, zur Schulzeit während der Hofpausen munkelte, dass es bei Stellung kein Kindergeld gäbe


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2015)

Die Zwei kommen aber sehr nach der Mama


----------



## schrabinski (9. April 2015)

Der Haufen hier steht jetzt zur Wahl des Bikes der Woche:




juhuuu - bäääääm - yeah!!!!!!!!! by Schrabinski, on Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2015)

Auch schicke Reifen...


----------



## zoomer (9. April 2015)

Ja, Vittoria ist gut.
In normaler Grösse sieht der eine exakt aus wie ein X-King, der andere fast wie ein Mountain King ...


----------



## scylla (9. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, Vittoria ist gut.



die miesesten Rennradreifen, die mir jemals untergekommen sind, waren von Vittoria 
(na Gott sei Dank ist das hier ne andere Reifendimension, vielleicht taugen gehen die in "breit" ja besser )


----------



## zoomer (9. April 2015)

Ich meinte mit gut eher,
dass die ganz schön lustig drauf sind, meine Lieblingsreifen abzukupfern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steeldonkey (9. April 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> die miesesten Rennradreifen, die mir jemals untergekommen sind, waren von Vittoria
> (na Gott sei Dank ist das hier ne andere Reifendimension, vielleicht taugen gehen die in "breit" ja besser )



Komisch, bei mir waren die Vittoria die BESTEN rennradreifen, die mir je untergekommen sind  wirklich! Meine contis haben sich damals innerhalb von 500km ins Nirvana aufgelöst, während die ollen vittorias mindestens 6000km gehalten haben 

Ich mag den Abklatsch, zumal das profil des x--king echt cool ist und gut an ein fatbike passt!


----------



## Fabeymer (9. April 2015)

Jau, hier auch +1 für Vittoria = geil. Hatte mir für ein CX-Rennen mal Reifen geliehen, die einfach nur top waren. Superleicht, supergriffig, supergeschmeidige Karkasse, super auf Rasen, im Matsch, auf Kopfsteinpflaster und Asphalt.

Den Bomboloni würde ich auch gerne mal in 29plus testen.


----------



## BigJohn (9. April 2015)

Fertigen die noch Italien? Die Lieferbarkeit europäischer Fatbikereifen spricht ja bislang Bände....  

Und warum sind das keine Geax Reifen?


----------



## zoomer (9. April 2015)

Geax gehörte Vittoria.
Jetzt haben sie beschlossen dass es einfacher sei wenn alles unter dem
Namen Vittoria läuft. Geax als Mark läuft aus ...


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (10. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch schicke Reifen...Anhang anzeigen 376569


Würdet Ihr Euch von Schwalbe 'nen BumsBerliner, PfättenPfannkuchen oder KarachoKrapfen kaufen?... Denken die sich zu Fasching in der Frühstückspause neue Produktnamen aus?!?... oder ist das ganze Jahr Fasching


----------



## zoomer (10. April 2015)

Ein Bomboloni ist in Italien so etwas wie ein gefüllter Doughnut.

Kommt beim Fatbikereifen schon ganz gut hin.
Woher sich Van Helga herleitet will ich da schon weniger wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (10. April 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr Euch von Schwalbe 'nen BumsBerliner, PfättenPfannkuchen oder KarachoKrapfen kaufen?... Denken die sich zu Fasching in der Frühstückspause neue Produktnamen aus?!?... oder ist das ganze Jahr Fasching



wenn interessiert der namen wenn das produkt stimmt...


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (10. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ein Bomboloni ist in Italien so etwas wie ein gefüllter Doughnut.


... würde tatsächlich besser passen. Auch zum Klischee, das nur alte Männer mit dickeren Bäuchen ohne Fahrtechnik aka Homer S. FatBike fahren 


zoomer schrieb:


> Woher sich Van Helga herleitet will ich da schon weniger wissen.


... na von der Helga, willst jetzt noch'n date mit ihr?... die geht bestimmt ab wie Schmidt's Katze, deswegen!


mikeonbike schrieb:


> wenn interessiert der namen wenn das produkt stimmt...


... wenn der Name unübersehbar bis aufdringlich das Produkt flankiert, stimmt's in meinen Augen nicht mehr!


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2015)

Und hier das neue On-One Carbon-Fatty als Komplettbike:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2015)

Nicht unbedingt so hässlich, und über Farbe lässt sich streiten, aber das Dingens knüpft mMn nicht an das "alte" OnOne an.
Das Doppeloberrohr war/ist da ein Stück individueller...


----------



## scylla (10. April 2015)

andere Lackierung und anderen Aufbau drangedacht, und das Ding könnte durchaus lecker sein!


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass die das Ding zum Kampfpreis verkaufen. Sieht ja wirklich 1:1 wie das Dengfu-Chinacarbon-Bike aus.


----------



## zoomer (10. April 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... würde tatsächlich besser passen. Auch zum Klischee, das nur alte Männer mit dickeren Bäuchen ohne Fahrtechnik aka Homer S. FatBike fahren



Du willst uns doch jetzt nicht beleidigen 




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt so hässlich, und über Farbe lässt sich streiten, aber das Dingens knüpft mMn nicht an das "alte" OnOne an.
> Das Doppeloberrohr war/ist da ein Stück individueller...



Auf das kann ich verzichten, zumindest solange die Verbindung zum Sitzrohr
so verbastelt war. Den Tretlagerbereich am Neuen finde ich jetzt nicht so gelungen.



scylla schrieb:


> andere Lackierung und anderen Aufbau drangedacht, und das Ding könnte durchaus lecker sein!



Ein königlich, klerikales Purpur 
Oder gibt es schon eine neue Herbstkollektion ?
Viel Fläche als Farbträger ist ja vorhanden.



Oh, sehe ich da Carbonfelgen ?
Mit Tubelessrinnen ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die das Ding zum Kampfpreis verkaufen. Sieht ja wirklich 1:1 wie das Dengfu-Chinacarbon-Bike aus.



Zum Kampfpreis nehm' ich auch eins!


----------



## BigJohn (10. April 2015)

Also die Farbe finde ich eigentlich recht geil. Das Blau sieht aus als harmoniert es mit eloxal. Nur auf den tomac Schriftzug könnte ich verzichten.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (10. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Du willst uns doch jetzt nicht beleidigen


... ich doch nicht! Bis auf die Fahrtechnik widerlege ich ja das MtbNewsKommentareKlischee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (11. April 2015)

Quelle: http://www.wildcatgear.co.uk/rovaniemi-150/#lightbox/0/


----------



## Wbs_70 (12. April 2015)

äußerst schöne Bildersammlung:
https://instagram.com/montanus_thewildside/


----------



## svennox (15. April 2015)

Salamandre Fatbike


----------



## BigJohn (15. April 2015)

Es ist da, endlich!








Leider nur so Vorschaubild, das ich eigentlich nicht mag. Aber erst soll das Rad in einem vorzeigbaren Zustand sein.


----------



## zoomer (15. April 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> Salamandre Fatbike



Es gibt die Ouries ja doch in braun !!!




BigJohn schrieb:


> Es ist da, endlich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da bin ich jetzt aber froh !
Glückwunsch.


----------



## shibby68 (15. April 2015)

geilllll ein tusker.
mehr-sehen-will


----------



## danie-dani (15. April 2015)

Sehr schön, wurde ja auch langsam Zeit. Dann mal schnell aufbauen, den….

WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHN, WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHN….


----------



## skaster (15. April 2015)

Jaaa, Bilder.
Nein, lieber nicht, dann werden die nächsten 7 Wochen unerträglich.


----------



## BigJohn (15. April 2015)

Ihr wisst dass es einen Tusker thread gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nietsche (15. April 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es ist da, endlich!


 
Wurde zeit

Binn gespannt wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHN, WIR WOLLEN BILDER SEHN….



Hey...   .....mein Songtext!


----------



## Fabeymer (15. April 2015)

"ich hab mich angeschnallt, ja! ja
ich ich hab mich weggeknallt, ja! ja
ich hab mich voll verknallt, ja! ja
ich bin gar nicht da, ja! ja
ick bin äh.. fata morgana, ja! ja
all die dummen schweine, ja! ja
All die boring schweine, ja! ja
gehen an der leine, ja! ja
all die boring schweine, ja! ja
hören gar kein goa, ja! ahh..
goa goa hhh.., ahh..
hare hare rama, ja! a..
hare hare goa, ja! aahh..
hare hare rama, ja! ahh
goa goa hare,
hare"


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. April 2015)




----------



## shibby68 (15. April 2015)

HAI-END?


----------



## Moppedcarlo (15. April 2015)

Mein "Monster" ist wenigstens echt:





Dafür ist das Rad schei**e ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (15. April 2015)

Ich schließe mich @taunusteufel78  an:



Fabeymer schrieb:


> "ich hab mich angeschnallt, ja! ja
> ich ich hab mich weggeknallt, ja! ja
> ich hab mich voll verknallt, ja! ja
> ich bin gar nicht da, ja! ja
> ...



Ist schon starke Kost  .


----------



## danie-dani (15. April 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey...   .....mein Songtext!



Ein großes SORRY aus Fulda


----------



## skaster (15. April 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ihr wisst dass es einen Tusker thread gibt?


Ja


----------



## Dany1Andy (15. April 2015)

Mein Bike bevor es wieder mal kaputt gegangen ist ;-(


----------



## wtb_rider (16. April 2015)

So jetzt bin ich im Boot.
Habe gestern mein neues Radl in Empfang nehmen dürfen und freu mich drüber wie ein kleines Kind.
Danke nochmal an Martin....





hoffe bald die ersten Touren mache zu können, momentan hab ich keine Zeit. 
Naja so bleibt mir etwas Luft um kleinere Umbauten vorzunehmen.
Gruss Kay


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. April 2015)

Ich freue mich für dich Kay


----------



## zoomer (17. April 2015)

Tolles Foto, tolles Fatbike !


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2015)

Geniales Foto 

G.


----------



## cherokee190 (17. April 2015)

... und sehr schöne Farbe


----------



## Fabeymer (17. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (17. April 2015)

Fat Front 1x1:


----------



## svennox (18. April 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20140829-a-bike-for-every-terrain


----------



## exto (18. April 2015)

Auch das ist hier schon ausgiebig "bewundert" worden.


----------



## Fabeymer (18. April 2015)

Pizza Rack Pugs:


----------



## exto (18. April 2015)

Ich glaube, ich muss mein Roadrat Stadt-Dienstfahrrad doch mal gegen ein Pug tauschen. Falls mal jemand über ein Rahmen-Gabelset in L stolpert, bitte mal Bescheid sagen


----------



## barbarissima (18. April 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (18. April 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich muss mein Roadrat Stadt-Dienstfahrrad doch mal gegen ein Pug tauschen. Falls mal jemand über ein Rahmen-Gabelset in L stolpert, bitte mal Bescheid sagen



Ich möchte irgendwann auch mal eins haben, aber da wiederhole ich mich. Entweder für mich oder wenn wieder 'ne Chick am Start ist.
Das Pugs hat schlicht Charme, in jeder der vielen Aufbaumöglichkeiten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. April 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (25. April 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/FirstTracksProductions?fref=photo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (25. April 2015)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. April 2015)

Wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür,  dass farbige Akzente in einer Farbe aber 5 Nuancen bescheiden ausschauen.


----------



## zoomer (25. April 2015)

svennox schrieb:


>



Aber jetzt ist der Lenkwinkel wirklich steiler als der Sitzwinkel.


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2015)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür,  dass farbige Akzente in einer Farbe aber 5 Nuancen bescheiden ausschauen.


das mit der farbe ist mir jetzt garnicht aufgefallen, es gibt ja sonst noch genug Details an der kiste zum schaudern


----------



## mikeonbike (27. April 2015)

mal ein photo vom wochenende... überraschend gut - die gc's, die sich trotz deutlichem mehrgewicht aus meiner sicht besser fahren (lenkverhalten) als die jj's...






den laufradsatz werde ich demnächst mal wechseln... zuerst kommt die vorderbremse dran. normalerweise von der bremspower für mein gewicht locker ausreichend, scheint die mir nach einer kleinen proberunde mit dem kinderhänger nicht für längere alpenabfahrten geeignet...


----------



## harni (27. April 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ... zuerst kommt die vorderbremse dran. normalerweise von der bremspower für mein gewicht locker ausreichend, scheint die mir nach einer kleinen proberunde mit dem kinderhänger nicht für längere alpenabfahrten geeignet...


Morgen.
Besorg Dir nen 4-Kolben Sattel von Zee oder Saint, dann hast auch mit Hänger in den Bergen genügend power. Hinten reicht mir der 2-Kolben Sattel.
Gruß harni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (27. April 2015)

ich fahre ganz gut mit hope v4 203 vorne und x2 183 hinten. Allerdings mit Sinterbelägen. Und wie überall gilt dabei: Vorsicht nach dem einfahren


----------



## svennox (27. April 2015)




----------



## Wbs_70 (27. April 2015)




----------



## dorfmann (27. April 2015)

Das Review dazu sollte auch noch erwähnt werden:
http://theradavist.com/2015/04/six-...-truck-a-three-season-review-morgan-taylor/#1


----------



## mikeonbike (28. April 2015)




----------



## zoomer (28. April 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Das Review dazu sollte auch noch erwähnt werden:
> http://theradavist.com/2015/04/six-...-truck-a-three-season-review-morgan-taylor/#1




Seither gefällt er mir in schwarz aber auch ganz gut


----------



## mikeonbike (29. April 2015)

auch sehr schön...


----------



## Vince Vega (29. April 2015)

svennox schrieb:


>


Traumhaft nur leider wird das Teil in Europa nicht erhältlich sein


----------



## dorfmann (29. April 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Seither gefällt er mir in schwarz aber auch ganz gut


----------



## Aardvark (29. April 2015)

Heute war ein schöner Tag. Erst ein wenig mit nem guten Freund rumrollen und dann zu Hause mit der Liebsten indisch gekocht. Yay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (29. April 2015)

Die Mischung klingt top


----------



## Rommos (1. Mai 2015)

War das hier schon?





Bildquelle und Hersteller


----------



## Fettydriver (2. Mai 2015)

Das wäre nichts für mich, ....ca. 5.400.- € mit Vorderradfederung ist schon eine Hausnummer. Ich würde mich nicht trauen damit zu fahren.


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Mai 2015)

Nur ein Bild mit Radl drauf, aber das verzeiht man mir hoffentlich. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------























> This here's my church, this old rock my pew, and I'll worship here until my bones crumble.



offroute.ca


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Mai 2015)

Endergebnis der beiden Aufbaufäden













Schönes WE


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Mai 2015)

Sehr, sehr hübsches Paar, Marco!


----------



## michi3 (2. Mai 2015)

Das neue fette von Müsing.
Sehr sauber gemacht mit ein paar netten Details wie die sehr sauber gemachte interne Zugverlegung.


----------



## zoomer (2. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Endergebnis der beiden Aufbaufäden
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ich glaub Du hast zu viele Fahrräder


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Mai 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> mit ein paar netten Details wie die sehr sauber gemachte interne Zugverlegung.


Nicht dein Ernst! Die Bremsleitung tritt unterm OR aus und verläuft dann auf der Sitzstrebe, anstatt elegant unter dieser anzuknüpfen und sich innen auf die Strebe zur Bremse zu winden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (2. Mai 2015)

sehe aber immer noch vom Oberrohr/Sitzstrebe die Bremsleitung der HR-Bremse, und einen Schaltzug unter dem Tretlager verlaufen
Das "bisschen" 30cm intern hätten die sich auch sparen können, einzig das für eine Absenkbare Sattelstütze finde ich Gut


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich glaub Du hast zu viele Fahrräder



Hat man(n)  NIE !


----------



## Knusberflogge (2. Mai 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Das neue fette von Müsing....



mmh, naja. Rein optisch ist mir das Unterrohr zu dick und die Sitzstreben zu dünn. Aber prima, wenn sich die Auswahl an Fatbikes stetig vergrößert. Auf jeden Fall ein Gewinn meiner Meinung.




Dutshlander schrieb:


> ...Das "bisschen" 30cm intern hätten die sich auch sparen können,...



Auf dem Bild macht es eher den Eindruck eines spaßorientierten Gefährts. Trotzdem könnte man augenzwinkert sagen, dass die Müsing-Jungs da auch an einen gewissen Expeditionscharakter gedacht haben. Denn so läßt sich das Radl schon leichter und sicherer am Oberrohr hochheben bzw.festhalten usw.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Mai 2015)

Der innova spider ist aber nicht besonders dick. Scheint nicht all zu viel Platz zu sein.


----------



## Bumble (3. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Fahren die Beiden sich denn so unterschiedlich, dass es nicht auch einfach ein extra Laufradsatz für die Plastebude (die mir übrigens wesentlich besser gefällt ) getan ? Oder musste einfach mal was Neues her weils für die Kohle aufm Sparbuch ja eh nix mehr gibt ?


----------



## a.nienie (3. Mai 2015)

scuzi, wenn ich den video thread übersehen habe
...
edit meint: ok. hier ist er und das video ist auch schon da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenne-Blade (3. Mai 2015)

Schönes Video, ist allerdings auch das "neueste"  im Video Thread.


----------



## svennox (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2015)

Geile Idee 

G.


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (3. Mai 2015)

Das ist eines der besten Fatbikes überhaupt. Ich liebe es!


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2015)

Bucksaw-Parade


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2015)

Krasse Spacertürmchen 

G.


----------



## Bumble (3. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 383320
> Bucksaw-Parade


auf welchem Rentner-Treffen bisten du da grade ?


----------



## BigJohn (3. Mai 2015)

So jetzt ist die Katze endlich so weit, dass ich sie aus dem Sack lassen kann 













Mehr Bilder, auch zum Thema Reifenfreiheit, gibt es im The Tusker 1 und 2 Thread.


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2015)

Da wo gerade alle Rentner san


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2015)

Wow, gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut!!! Wirkt richtig massig/mächtig und die Proportionen stimmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2015)

....und was mir jetzt gerade erst auffällt, das erste Rad ist das extra für suuuuperextreme Spitzkehren? 

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Mai 2015)

Evolution!


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2015)

Was ist das für ein Pudding?


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Mai 2015)

gelber


----------



## Fabeymer (3. Mai 2015)

Sandförmchen Modell "Krabbe".


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## Rommos (3. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 383503



....statt "Roar" eher "würg"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (3. Mai 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....statt "Roar" eher "würg"



Oder "Ruhr".


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2015)

Sachen lassen sich manche einfallen 

G.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wow, gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut!!! Wirkt richtig massig/mächtig und die Proportionen stimmen.


Ja ich war selbst etwas überrascht. Ein 47er Sitzrohr bei 1,93 ist normalerweise nicht das, was der Rahmenrechner empfiehlt. Das Spacertürmchen hätte ich gerne noch nen cm kürzer, aber zuerst muss ich sehen, ob ich mit dem Lenker glücklich werde. Der ist viel zu gerade und geht auf die Handgelenke. Der kurze Vorbau ist für mich übrigens auch ne Premerie 








Und niemand hat gemerkt, dass ich den Zug der Stütze mit Tesa angeklebt hab  Kabelbinder sind bei der Rahmenfarbe nix...


----------



## skaster (3. Mai 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ja ich war selbst etwas überrascht. Ein 47er Sitzrohr bei 1,93 ist normalerweise nicht das, was der Rahmenrechner empfiehlt. Das Spacertürmchen hätte ich gerne noch nen cm kürzer, aber zuerst muss ich sehen, ob ich mit dem Lenker glücklich werde. Der ist viel zu gerade und geht auf die Handgelenke. Der kurze Vorbau ist für mich übrigens auch ne Premerie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nix gegen die GD, aber ich glaube mit der Stealth sieht es dann bei mir cleaner aus. Aber an die Laufräder komm ich nicht vorbei 
OK, sehe gerade ist gar keine GD. Sah auf dem kleinen Display auf dem ersten Blick so aus. Der Hebel der FB passt aber nicht dazu.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Mai 2015)

Nein das ist die China Version der forca sps 400. Kostenpunkt 60 Euro.

Ich sehe gerade, wie ich mit positiven Bewertungen überschüttet werde. Freut mich riesig, dass euch das Rad gefällt. Nach den drei Jahren, die ich mir Zeit gelassen hab, sollte es aber auch wirklich gut werden


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Mai 2015)

Schwarze Kette käme noch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Mai 2015)

Ketten werden doch von alleine schwarz...


----------



## Rommos (3. Mai 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nein das ist die China Version der forca sps 400. Kostenpunkt 60 Euro.
> 
> Ich sehe gerade, wie ich mit positiven Bewertungen überschüttet werde. Freut mich riesig, dass euch das Rad gefällt. Nach den drei Jahren, die ich mir Zeit gelassen hab, sollte es aber auch wirklich gut werden



Zwecks Leitungsverlegung der Dropper - das sieht doch danach aus, als wäre alles für eine stealth-Version vorbereitet, oder? Das wäre dann edel und clean  Ist aber schon sehr gelungen, chapeau


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Mai 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Schwarze Kette käme noch gut!


Dein Standardspruch! 

Oder habe ich mich im User geirrt?


----------



## hw_doc (4. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 383499



War das mal ein Farley?



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Krasse Spacertürmchen
> 
> G.





BigJohn schrieb:


> Ja ich war selbst etwas überrascht. Ein 47er Sitzrohr bei 1,93 ist normalerweise nicht das, was der Rahmenrechner empfiehlt. Das Spacertürmchen hätte ich gerne noch nen cm kürzer, aber zuerst muss ich sehen, ob ich mit dem Lenker glücklich werde. Der ist viel zu gerade und geht auf die Handgelenke. Der kurze Vorbau ist für mich übrigens auch ne Premerie
> 
> Und niemand hat gemerkt, dass ich den Zug der Stütze mit Tesa angeklebt hab  Kabelbinder sind bei der Rahmenfarbe nix...



Genau das erklärt auch die Spacer-Parade bei den Bucksaws: Einfach zu flache Lenker. Verstehe diesen Trend nicht...


----------



## Vighor (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn einem ein Schloss im Rucksack zu schwer wird dann ist dies die Antwort zur Sicherung des Bikes


----------



## cherokee190 (4. Mai 2015)

Er sieht so aus, als würde es gerade jemand versuchen wollen


----------



## barbarissima (4. Mai 2015)

Der heißt nicht zufällig Abus?


----------



## vio (4. Mai 2015)

Mein Pärchen.......


----------



## exto (4. Mai 2015)

Ist das da oben ein Titan-Puffin? Hab ich was verpasst???


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Mai 2015)

Nein, ist lediglich raw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Mai 2015)

Bluto Alternative


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (7. Mai 2015)

naja?!
Hätten sie mal (zumal mit dem Laufrad) an ein Beargrease bauen dürfen ... find das Konzept schon interessant.


----------



## mikeonbike (7. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 384375 Bluto Alternative



schicker aufbau, schicke farbe, interessante gabel, meine grösse - ich nehm's  würde sogar mein felt dafür rausrücken


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Mai 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 384375 Bluto Alternative



Boar! Rakete! Geschoss! Geilomat! Bombe! 

Darf so zu mir!


----------



## skaster (7. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie hässlich und doch wunderschön. Kann mich gerade nicht dazwischen entscheiden. Auf der einen Seite find ich den Bereich um die Achse herum zu wuchtig auf der anderen Seite nicht so langweilig wie es meine Bluto sein wird, irgendwie organisch.
Aber frag nur ich mich wie es mit den eingeleiteten Bremskräften aussieht? Die gehen doch zu allererst in die linke Seite oder täuscht das? Ich mein, ich hatte Physik ja nur im Grundstudium aber bei der Konstruktion würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es beim bremsen nach links zieht.


----------



## Aardvark (7. Mai 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich mein, ich hatte Physik ja nur im Grundstudium aber bei der Konstruktion würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es beim bremsen nach links zieht.


Richtig, jedes Rad baut, gerade bei Fatbikes durch die Breite, einseitige Kräfte auf, die es zu einer Seite hin ziehen. Hier wird die Bewegung in diese Richtung wirkungsvoll durch die Blattfedern verhindert, die in ihrer horizontal-flachen Lage wenig Verwindung in Querrichtung zulassen.


----------



## Holland (7. Mai 2015)

Was soll ausgerechnet am Fatbike eine Gabel bringen, die keine wirkliche Dämpfung hat?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Mai 2015)

Schön


----------



## Rommos (7. Mai 2015)

...aber nicht die Front vom Fargo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. Mai 2015)

Ohne den weißen Lack wären die Kuroshiros deutlich weniger hässlich


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Mai 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...aber nicht die Front vom Fargo



Oh doch! Der Tourengerät, würd ich sofort nehmen!


----------



## Rommos (7. Mai 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Oh doch! Der Tourengerät, würd ich sofort nehmen!



Das Fargo nehm ich ach gern, aber die Gabel würde ich nicht an dem Rahmen verwenden. Fargo braucht was für Lowridertaschen


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Mai 2015)

Taschen nur hinten - die Gabel is doch Geilomat


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Mai 2015)

die Gabel ist schrecklich hässlich


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2015)

Das aktuelle fargo gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Zu hohe front/ zu lange gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (9. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (14. Mai 2015)

Die komplette Geschichte gibt es hier: http://forums.bajanomad.com/viewthread.php?tid=70746&page=20

Viel Spaß, sind wirklich beeindruckende Bilder mit dabei!


----------



## mikeonbike (14. Mai 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Die komplette Geschichte gibt es hier: http://forums.bajanomad.com/viewthread.php?tid=70746&page=20
> 
> Viel Spaß, sind wirklich beeindruckende Bilder mit dabei!



heidanei - was der junge da an schrott dabei hat - inclusive schlauchboot...  unglaublich...


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Mai 2015)




----------



## Olli23 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
mein Bottecchia ist gekommen. Der Rahmen ist zur ersten Auflage geändert.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Mai 2015)

Ist das fürs Flachland?


----------



## Olli23 (21. Mai 2015)

Ja, bei uns ist flach und Sandig! Wieso?


----------



## BigJohn (21. Mai 2015)

Die Übersetzung sieht riesig aus


----------



## Olli23 (21. Mai 2015)

Vorne ist 36/22, was haben den die anderen?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2015)

Dacht mir auch Riesenblatt  ...Raser  Sieht halt nach mehr wie 36 aus 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (22. Mai 2015)

wo ist das problem - ich fahr auch 38 - 22 vorne...


----------



## Fattah (22. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin  
Hier mein neues Radl.... noch staubfrei... aber das ändert sich ab heute   

Beste Grüße an die Gemeinde


----------



## BigJohn (22. Mai 2015)

Die Zusatz Ausstattung hat das arme Fahrrad aber nicht verdient


----------



## titzy (22. Mai 2015)

Willste nicht das vordere Schutzblech richtig rum montieren? So schauts irgendwie aus, als ob es schon einen unfreiwilligen Abstieg über den Lenker gab und sich dabei der Lenker verdreht hat.


----------



## nordstadt (22. Mai 2015)

Hübscher Ständer 8-(


----------



## Der_Christopher (22. Mai 2015)

Hat denn der riesige Spacerturm einen gesundheitlichen Hintergrund?
Ich könnt so kein Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Mai 2015)

Aber wenn man sich das ganze Geraffel weg denkt, sieht der blaue Hai gar nicht so schlecht aus


----------



## Bumble (22. Mai 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Zusatz Ausstattung hat das arme Fahrrad aber nicht verdient



Also mir wäre das nicht ausreichend, da gehören mindestens noch 2 schicke Außenspiegel und vernünftige Elektronik ans Cockpit:


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. Mai 2015)

So sind sie halt die Fatbikefahrer, ich find´s cool  .  

Beim Rad selbst find ich das geknickte Oberrohr mutig, ansonsten würd ich den Spacerturm mit einem passend nach oben gezogenem Lenker entschärfen. 



Fattah schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Beste Grüße an die Gemeinde



Da grüß ich zurück und wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Radl  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (22. Mai 2015)

Zustimmung - lieber einen 40mm Riser als Spacerturm.


----------



## lirasi (24. Mai 2015)

das Bike kenne ich irgendwo her, war das nicht bei STAR WARS Rückkehr der JEdi Ritter?


----------



## svennox (25. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (27. Mai 2015)




----------



## exto (28. Mai 2015)

Wo bitte ist das denn???

Traumhafte Landschaft


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Mai 2015)

Freut mich, dass es gefällt! 

Ist in der Region um Lake Tahoe, USA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (28. Mai 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es gefällt!
> 
> Ist in der Region um Lake Tahoe, USA.




Oh ja, da ists echt schön. Beim Fahrradfahren merkt man dann aber irgendwann, dass man da doch ganz schön weit oben unterwegs ist...


----------



## wtb_rider (28. Mai 2015)

habt ihr da ne Drohne dabei? auf dem letzten Bild meine ich eine zu sehen. Und die Bildquali sowie die Kamerapositionen würden ebenso drauf schliessen lassen.


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Mai 2015)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> habt ihr da ne Drohne dabei? auf dem letzten Bild meine ich eine zu sehen. Und die Bildquali sowie die Kamerapositionen würden ebenso drauf schliessen lassen.



Das war hier niemand aus dem Forum, leider.  
Bilder stammen von First Tracks Productions, habe eben gemerkt, dass ich den Link nicht eingefügt hatte. 
Wird hiermit nachgeholt:
https://www.facebook.com/FirstTracksProductions?fref=ts

Aber ja, eine Drohne war mit beteiligt.


----------



## Fettydriver (28. Mai 2015)

Wow .....
Eine unglaublich schöne, bezaubernde, faszinierende Landschaft. Diese Landschaft hat schon etwas von spiritueller Ausstrahlung, dieses glasklare Gletscherwasser das sich völlig frei seinen Weg ins Tal sucht, einfach nur fantastisch.

…...dort ist es ein "Muss"   mit weißen (sauberen) Reifen zu fahren, aus Respekt vor der zauberhaften Natur ( den Matsch lässt man dort besser zuhause)
super


----------



## Knusberflogge (28. Mai 2015)

Wahnsinns Bilder, absolut klasse  !


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## madone (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)

Quelle


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Quelle


die Pellen schaun aus wie Maxxis Hookworm nur fetter


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte zuerst an Scooterreifen.

Find das Ding schaut insgesamt einfach super aus !
Aber wahrscheinlich sind wir doch zu gross dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich sind wir doch zu gross dafür.



Das befürchte ich auch


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


>


Die Pommesgabel üben wir dann noch, ansonsten schickes Foto


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2015)

Des isch doch der Flüschterfuchs !


Und weiter geht's in nippelfreien Nippelthread :


----------



## Bumble (28. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Des isch doch der Flüschterfuchs !














zoomer schrieb:


>


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2015)

Mein Kurzer beim Testen...er wollte gar nicht mehr runter.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Mai 2015)

Gruß nach Munic


----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2015)

Grüße in Pott !


----------



## hoodride (29. Mai 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mein Kurzer beim Testen...er wollte gar nicht mehr runter.




Klischee voll erfüllt, mit dem Fatbike zur Eisdiele auf der Leopoldstrasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial_neuling (29. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's in nippelfreien Nippelthread :



Die wurden offensichtlich mitm Kran dort positioniert. Reifenspuren im Sand hätten dem Ganzen noch ein bisschen mehr Leben eingehaucht und es würde nicht so schrecklich gestellt wirken..

Aber was anderes: weiß man, was das für Reifen sind?


----------



## Fabeymer (29. Mai 2015)




----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Klischee voll erfüllt, mit dem Fatbike zur Eisdiele auf der Leopoldstrasse



Dessen war sich mein Sohn natürlich voll bewusst.


----------



## Bumble (29. Mai 2015)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Reifenspuren im Sand hätten dem Ganzen noch ein bisschen mehr Leben eingehaucht und es würde nicht so schrecklich gestellt wirken..



Die müsstest dann aber alle paar Minuten neu anfertigen oder alternativ das Meer auf standby schalten.


----------



## a3styler (29. Mai 2015)

bissl mitn Ipad rumgefummelt...   

wär ne schöne Ansichtskarte...


----------



## Bighead1 (29. Mai 2015)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Die wurden offensichtlich mitm Kran dort positioniert. Reifenspuren im Sand hätten dem Ganzen noch ein bisschen mehr Leben eingehaucht und es würde nicht so schrecklich gestellt wirken..
> 
> Aber was anderes: weiß man, was das für Reifen sind?



Das müssten 26x4.0 Wanda MADURO Reifen sein. Da ist Metall drin, allso nichts mit falten und das Stück soll 3kg wiegen. Die sind in Amerika auf den Discountmarktfatbikes für 199 USD. http://www.classic-cycle.de/Reifen-Schlaeuche-und-Zubehoer/Fat-Bike-Reifen-26-x-4-0-98-559.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Mai 2015)

Lecker Schmecker, eine ICT-Torte


----------



## titzy (29. Mai 2015)

Wo gibts die leckere Torte denn zu erwerben?


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Mai 2015)

Custom cake


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Mai 2015)

Hammer!


----------



## BigJohn (30. Mai 2015)

Bighead1 schrieb:


> Das müssten 26x4.0 Wanda MADURO Reifen sein. Da ist Metall drin, allso nichts mit falten und das Stück soll 3kg wiegen. Die sind in Amerika auf den Discountmarktfatbikes für 199 USD. http://www.classic-cycle.de/Reifen-Schlaeuche-und-Zubehoer/Fat-Bike-Reifen-26-x-4-0-98-559.html


Der Preis


----------



## eri1 (31. Mai 2015)

a3styler schrieb:


> bissl mitn Ipad rumgefummelt...
> 
> wär ne schöne Ansichtskarte...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390993


Sehr schöne Karte würde ich auch kaufen


----------



## Wbs_70 (31. Mai 2015)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Mai 2015)

Detailbilder vom Bike wären toll.


----------



## LTeam (31. Mai 2015)




----------



## Bumble (31. Mai 2015)

der L


LTeam schrieb:


>


der Lenkwinkel schaut brutal flach aus, is da ein Winkelsteuersatz drin ?

edit: nee, kann net sein, is ne flache untere Schale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2015)

Bei ZS56 kanns auch ne flache Schale sein. Steuerrohrdurchmesser sieht man ja net so genau.

G.


----------



## Bumble (1. Juni 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Steuerrohrdurchmesser sieht man ja net so genau.
> 
> G.


 Die Bluto gibts aber nur in Tapered....


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Bluto gibts aber nur in Tapered....



Ist bei ZS56 egal was für eine Gabelschaft. Ist da sogar schwerer einen EC Steuersatz zu bekommen, weils nur den von CC gibt.

G.


----------



## Bumble (1. Juni 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist bei ZS56 egal was für eine Gabelschaft. Ist da sogar schwerer einen EC Steuersatz zu bekommen, weils nur den von CC gibt.
> 
> G.


zeig mir mal nen Winkelsteuersatz für ZS56 , hab keinen gefunden 
find nur EC56


----------



## BigJohn (1. Juni 2015)

Meines Wissens beim Winkelsteuersatz ec56/40 oder zs56/30. Bei einem konischen Steuerrohr ist eine zs56 Schale ja so schon "voll".


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> zeig mir mal nen Winkelsteuersatz für ZS56 , hab keinen gefunden
> find nur EC56



Works Components. 

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-10-c.asp

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Juni 2015)




----------



## zoomer (1. Juni 2015)

Ooooops !

Was ist das, ein falsch verstandenes Mixte ...

Frontgepäckträger ist immer gut und Farbe gefällt.


----------



## Bumble (1. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Meines Wissens beim Winkelsteuersatz ec56/40 oder zs56/30. Bei einem konischen Steuerrohr ist eine zs56 Schale ja so schon "voll".


nee gibt's wirklich , Jörg hat recht

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (1. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ooooops !
> 
> Was ist das, ein falsch verstandenes Mixte ...
> 
> Frontgepäckträger ist immer gut und Farbe gefällt.


zum Brötchenholen isses doch total geil


----------



## BigJohn (1. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> nee gibt's wirklich , Jörg hat recht
> 
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp


Geil, da rumpelts im Hinterstübchen.


----------



## zoomer (1. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> zum Brötchenholen isses doch total geil




Ich hätte nur Angst ums Sitzrohr - wenn ich mich da samt Brötchen drauf


----------



## Fettydriver (2. Juni 2015)

LTeam schrieb:


>


Schönes Bild, manche Künstler haben schon Ideen, oder wer hat diese riesige Hand kreiert?
Titel: "Fettes Bike in großer Hand"....cool


----------



## Bumble (2. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich hätte nur Angst ums Sitzrohr - wenn ich mich da samt Brötchen drauf


Du sollst dich ja auch nicht auf die Brötchen setzen, die kommen doch vorne ins Körbchen, mönsch mönsch mönsch, muss man denn immer alles erklären 






alternativ kannst auch Blumen reinpflanzen und die Brötchen ganz weglassen


----------



## zoomer (2. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du sollst dich ja auch nicht auf die Brötchen setzen, die kommen doch vorne ins Körbchen, mönsch mönsch mönsch, muss man denn immer alles erklären



Ohne Brötchen wäre es natürlich kein Thema ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (3. Juni 2015)

Unterwegs im Super Mario Land


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2015)

Was für ne geniale Wandbemalung

G.


----------



## skaster (3. Juni 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was für ne geniale Wandbemalung
> 
> G.


Hab da noch was





Hier mal der, der dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juni 2015)

Bin gerade in den Staaten im Urlaub. Heute zweiter Tag in nen Supermarkt rein. In der Non-Food-Abteilung das hier für 249$ gefunden:


----------



## shibby68 (4. Juni 2015)

Als City Cruiser doch top


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juni 2015)

Schöner Ständer!


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2015)

ISt das ein Walgoose mit neuem Anstrich?


----------



## titzy (5. Juni 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> Als City Cruiser doch top


Richtig und als Singlespeeder sowie ohne Federung kann bei der Karre eigentlich auch nix kaputt gehen.


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bin gerade in den Staaten im Urlaub. Heute zweiter Tag in nen Supermarkt rein. In der Non-Food-Abteilung das hier für 249$ gefunden:
> Anhang anzeigen 392788


Einpacken und mitbringen


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ISt das ein Walgoose mit neuem Anstrich?


Nein, der Laden hier heißt "Target". Wird aber im Endeffekt ein Schwinn oder Mongoose sein.
Viel heißer und eine Überlegung wert ist allerdings dieser Helm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Juni 2015)

@Optimizer mein Angebot mit der Saumagenworscht steht !


----------



## JamboJames (9. Juni 2015)




----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (9. Juni 2015)

Mein Mukluk müsste auch mal wieder in die Waschmaschine


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Die Kurbel ist geil...XX1 mit 2 Kettenblättern.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (9. Juni 2015)

Projekt "Northern Lights"


----------



## shibby68 (9. Juni 2015)

starkes farbkleid


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (9. Juni 2015)

Bis auf die Lenkerendstöpsel 
Gewicht?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (9. Juni 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Lenkerendstöpsel
> Gewicht?



Diese weichen noch gegen Carbon, keine Angst.
Aktuell exakt 10,29kg, aber dies ist nur die Evo Stufe 1!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Juni 2015)

Tony, mMn das schönste Rad bisher von dir! Cool!

Wo wurde das Pic geschossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (9. Juni 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Tony, mMn das schönste Rad bisher von dir! Cool!
> 
> Wo wurde das Pic geschossen?



Danke!

Bilder sind letzte Woche im südtiroler Ahrntal nähe der Reinbachfälle entstanden.


----------



## Gizzel (10. Juni 2015)

BH Bigfoot in der "customized" Version


----------



## dopero (10. Juni 2015)

Welchem Kind wurde da sein Rahmen geklaut?


----------



## Gizzel (10. Juni 2015)

Fährt sich aber einwandfrei


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (10. Juni 2015)

der arme gabelschaft so zugespacert...


----------



## Gizzel (10. Juni 2015)

Wird auch noch gekürzt, haben ihn erstmal so gelassen, um zu sehen wie es sich am besten fährt. Vorbau wird wohl auch nochmal geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (11. Juni 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (11. Juni 2015)

> *Colorado Springs, Colo. & Reykjavik, Iceland – (June 11, 2015) –* Borealis Bikes and Lauf Forks today announced a strategic partnership between the two companies. This relationship promotes the focus both companies have to the Fatbike category and answers continued requests for a high performance fork which requires no maintenance and operates in extreme conditions.



Island + (Aurora) Borealis = 




































http://fat-bike.com/2015/06/fat-bik... Borealis and Lauf form Strategic Partnership


----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Island + (Aurora) Borealis =



Hatte George Miller die Kiste rechtzeitig entdeckt, hätte er das Teil mit Sicherheit im Film mit eingebaut 
Hier kann das Borealis locker mithalten


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hatte George Miller die Kiste rechtzeitig entdeckt, hätte er das Teil mit Sicherheit im Film mit eingebaut
> Hier kann das Borealis locker mithalten



Alle Kisten geil, im Borealis gefällt mir die Lauf außerdem bisher am besten.


----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Alle Kisten geil, im Borealis gefällt mir die Lauf außerdem bisher am besten.


Ich hasse die Gabel, aber im Borealis schaut sie irgendwie total stimmig aus, trotzdem völlig abgefahren endzeitmäßig, deswegen der Bezug zu Mad Max


----------



## Knusberflogge (11. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin großer Fan der Gabel und langsam versteh ich die Leute, die nach Zweit- und Drittbike lechzen. Wäre wirklich eine Überlegung wert und wird ich gern mal testen ( selbiges gillt auch für Island  ) .


@Cruisin´Devil  Richtig klasse Farbgestalltung und die breite Gabel gefällt mir dabei gut. Auch schön, dass man mal farbige Lenker & Sattelstange sieht. Tolles Konzept


----------



## zoomer (11. Juni 2015)

Die sie gefahren haben finde sie irgendwie, äh, gut.
Ist dann praktisch wie 4.8+ mit wenig Luft.


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Gabel, aber im Borealis schaut sie irgendwie total stimmig aus, trotzdem völlig abgefahren endzeitmäßig, deswegen der Bezug zu Mad Max



Jau, die Kooperation passt nicht nur wegen der Verbindung Island und Polarlichter, sondern auch vom Design der beiden beteiligten Firmen wie Arsch auf Eimer.

Einfach nur 'ne sakrisch geile Optik, vor allem in komplett schwarz mit den silbernen Felgen. 




zoomer schrieb:


> Ist dann praktisch wie 4.8+



Das ist doch schon der Big Fat Knard... 



Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Also ich bin großer Fan der Gabel



Same here, vor allem sind die Lauf-Leute richtig nett und sehr locker drauf.
Wenn's mich mal wieder nach Island verschlägt, hab ich noch ein Bier im Firmensitz gut. Die Visitenkarte von dem, der mich eingeladen hat, wird deswegen auch gut gehütet.


Apropos Island:






Bitte mal ab 11:35 gucken.


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Juni 2015)




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Juni 2015)

Hmmm... pump ich das Schlauchboot auf? ... Ach komm, nicht dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juni 2015)

Ohne Schlauchboot (Gewicht) könnte er doch sicher übers Wasser fahren


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (12. Juni 2015)

@Knusberflogge: Danke für das Kompliment! Halbe Sachen mache ich nicht, somit musste alles stimmig sein, sonst wäre ich mit mir selbst unzufrieden.


----------



## hw_doc (14. Juni 2015)

Ich weß nicht, ob es an dieser Stelle schon gebracht wurde - ich riskier's mal:









































Quelle: http://truebikes.eu/

Fett in die andere Richtung.


----------



## trial_neuling (14. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie ziemlich geil. Wenn die erstmal rollen ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Juni 2015)

irgendwie voll die Hipster Bikes


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich denke ich weiß was Du meinst.

Gebogene Rahmen sind mir generell zu organisch, die Räder sind ja meist schon rund  . Bei 36" (?) geht das sicher nicht anders, die Idee find ich trotzdem gut und Probefahren würd ich auch da gerne mal.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (14. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie schon sehr stylisch gemacht.Aber verdammt schwer,selbst für das Bike um zur Arbeit zu fahren wären mir 19kg zu viel,da müsste das Fahrfeeling schon richtig genial sein (glaub ich aber nicht....)


----------



## Lenne-Blade (14. Juni 2015)

Finde die Scheibenbremsen nicht stimmig. 
Trommelbremsen hätten was. 

Grüße Lenne


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Juni 2015)

Bei 36" von stimmig für gewohnte Sehgewohnheiten zu sprechen halte ich generell für mmutig.

Beim Fahren merkt man natürlich schon, dass die ganze Geschichte ein wenig unhandlicher und schwerer zu beschleunigen ist. Ansosnten fährt sichs recht normal. Aber die Probefahrt war auch kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Juni 2015)

Sieht bald aus wie ein Hochrad


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juni 2015)

Dreifachkurbel am 36"... hm, kurz überschlagen: 44:11 bei 100er TF... macht flinke ~70km/h. Na dann.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (14. Juni 2015)

Das grüne mit den Rotwandfelgen ist klasse, selbstverständlich mit Scheibenbremsen, am liebsten mit ner BB7 und einer schönen Getriebename, in dem Fall musses nicht mal 14fach sein und die 19 Kilo sind doch so was von egal (andere geben dafür Geld im Studio an der Beinpresse aus), wird ein Asphaltcruiser  und für gemässigte Felwege.


----------



## Riffer (15. Juni 2015)

JamboJames schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 394088 Anhang anzeigen 394086


 
Und jetzt bleibt es mit den Carbonsohlen? Bin am Überlegen wegen des Laufradsatzes als zweiten für mein Bucksaw, nur müsste ich dafür sonst etwas abbauen - jedenfalls viel Spaß damit!



Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Projekt "Northern Lights"
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394115Anhang anzeigen 394116


 
Ein Traum!


...und so ein Lauf-Borealies würde ich auch gern testen!


----------



## novaterra (15. Juni 2015)

mein scott Big Ed, nur frame und bluto sind noch orignal, nur noch warten auf der Jumbo Jim


----------



## Sandro31 (16. Juni 2015)

novaterra schrieb:


> mein scott Big Ed, nur frame und bluto sind noch orignal, nur noch warten auf der Jumbo Jim


Schönes Bike
Weist du wo ich so grünes Felgenband bekomme?
Gruß
Sandro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## novaterra (16. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Weist du wo ich so grünes Felgenband bekomme?
> Gruß
> Sandro
> ...


----------



## Sandro31 (16. Juni 2015)

Dachte ich mir schon.
Bekommt man nirgends zu kaufen


----------



## zoomer (16. Juni 2015)

Man kann unter das originale Felgenband alles legen was halbwegs elastisch ist.
Omas abwaschbare Tischdecke o.Ä.
Gegebenenfalls legt man für leuchtende Farben noch was Weisses dazwischen.

Kurz, man muss nicht unbedingt nach einem farbpassenden Felgenband Ausschau
halten ...


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Man kann unter das originale Felgenband alles legen was halbwegs elastisch ist.
> Omas abwaschbare Tischdecke o.Ä.
> Gegebenenfalls legt man für leuchtende Farben noch was Weisses dazwischen.
> 
> ...


man braucht überhaupt kein originales Felgenband, die sind eh unnötigerweise viel zu schwer

bin grade bei der Clown Shoe anstelle des ca. 100gr. schweren original-Felgenbands bei insgesamt ca. 30-40gr. für Textilband für die Optik und Silotape zum dichten , müsste ich alles mal genau nachwiegen


----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> man braucht überhaupt kein originales Felgenband, die sind eh unnötigerweise viel zu schwer
> 
> bin grade bei der Clown Shoe anstelle des ca. 100gr. schweren original-Felgenbands bei insgesamt ca. 30-40gr. für Textilband für die Optik und Silotape zum dichten , müsste ich alles mal genau nachwiegen



Also Textil und Silo zusammen 40g? Wäre ganz interessant das mal zu wiegen... da die DT Swiss 710 Felge ja nur 680g wiegt und meine Jackalope 870g wäre das evtl. eine Alternative,aber das Felgenband kommt halt noch hinzu.Mal sehen wie sich die Felge bei den Dude´s so macht und was sie alles mitmacht ohne gröbere Schäden


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Also Textil und Silo zusammen 40g?



War grob geschätzt, das Textilband wiegt aber fast nix, ich wiegs dann mal wenn ich die Felgen für den Dude umbaue, also im Herbst


----------



## Sandro31 (17. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> War grob geschätzt, das Textilband wiegt aber fast nix, ich wiegs dann mal wenn ich die Felgen für den Dude umbaue, also im Herbst


Was hast für Band ?
Gruß
Sandro


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Was hast für Band ?
> Gruß
> Sandro


keine Ahnung, find den link grad net, kannst aber auch omis tischdecke oder ne alte Krawatte nehmen, is völlig wurscht, wird ja vom silo-tape abgedeckt


----------



## Sandro31 (17. Juni 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, find den link grad net, kannst aber auch omis tischdecke oder ne alte Krawatte nehmen, is völlig wurscht, wird ja vom silo-tape abgedeckt


Ok, wie breit muss es eigentlich sein um die Ausfrässungen abzudecken ?


----------



## exto (17. Juni 2015)

Klärt mich doch mal auf: Was zum Henker ist Silotape?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ok, wie breit muss es eigentlich sein um die Ausfrässungen abzudecken ?


woher soll ich das wissen, mein Dude steht noch in Koblenz oder in China oder sonstwo


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Klärt mich doch mal auf: Was zum Henker ist Silotape?


http://www.amazon.de/Kerbl-29832-Siloklebeband-St%C3%A4rke-wei%C3%9F/dp/B003OAE85Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434561517&sr=8-1&keywords=silo+Klebeband
hatten wir schon des Öfteren mal als tipp

bei mir funzt es super auf den surly felgen


----------



## Sandro31 (17. Juni 2015)

Weißt du wie breit das Band sein muß um die Löscher abzudecken Novaterra?


----------



## novaterra (17. Juni 2015)

Original dt swiss br710 felgenband is 70mm breit


----------



## Sandro31 (17. Juni 2015)

novaterra schrieb:


> Original dt swiss br710 felgenband is 70mm breit


Danke


----------



## svennox (19. Juni 2015)

______________


----------



## cluso (19. Juni 2015)

@svennox 
Was´n das?


----------



## svennox (19. Juni 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> @svennox
> Was´n das?


siehe hier:
http://www.velocipedesalon.com/forum/f15/friday-picfest-no-205-a-31581.html#post481327


----------



## cluso (19. Juni 2015)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. Juni 2015)

Das ist doch die Kiste von nem User aus dem deutschne Twenty Nine Inches- Forum, die hier schon vor ner Weile präsentiert wurde, oder? Wäre zumindest nicht sonderlich einfallsreich, zwei mal fast die gleiche Kiste zusammen zu brutzeln.


----------



## Rennofen (21. Juni 2015)

Gestern und heute nen bisschen in der Werkstatt verbracht und mein neues Fatbike zusammen geschraubt...




IMG_6852 by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




IMG_6853 by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




IMG_6855 by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




IMG_6858 by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




IMG_6860 by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr

ist recht hübsch geworden...

irgendwann noch nen Lowrider und nen Heckträger basteln... aber erst mal gefällt es die Kiste mir so ganz gut...


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (21. Juni 2015)

Quelle
... man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## exto (21. Juni 2015)

Hmm...

Ich persönlich finde ja, der Einstieg Cannondales in's Fatbike Geschäft wäre eine sehr gute Gelegenheit gewesen, die Fatty-Gabel wieder zu beleben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juni 2015)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Gestern und heute nen bisschen in der Werkstatt verbracht und mein neues Fatbike zusammen geschraubt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hat @exto nicht einen identischen Rahmen? Sollte doch das CNC-Set sein?!


----------



## tgs (21. Juni 2015)

exto schrieb:


> ... die Fatty-Gabel wieder zu beleben.


Für mich wäre das Headshock-Fatty Konzept eine perfekte FatBike Federgabellösung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (21. Juni 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> ... eine perfekte FatBike Federgabellösung...


Alternativ könnte aber auch RockShox die RS1 für FatBikes anbieten. Optisch und technisch fände ich die sehr viel besser, als die lapprige Bluto.


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juni 2015)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Gestern und heute nen bisschen in der Werkstatt verbracht und mein neues Fatbike zusammen geschraubt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hossa - da hat mir jemand meine Idee geklaut! Da warst Du aber verdammt schnell mit der Umsetzung!  
Dann schreib doch mal was zum Aufbau, insbesondere
- Rahmengröße und -Quelle
-> Schrittlänge
- Umwerferadapter
- Klarlack(?)


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juni 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> Quelle
> ... man darf gespannt sein.



Mensch, endlich ne offizielle Fat-Lefty!
Wenn die dann noch im Preisbereich der Bluto spielen würde...



tgs schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das Headshock-Fatty Konzept eine perfekte FatBike Federgabellösung...



Ja, das wär auch mal ne interessante Variante!


----------



## Ragnarim (21. Juni 2015)

da träumst aber... ne Lefty im Preisbereich der Bluto.... =(


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juni 2015)

Eher im Bereich von 3-4 Bluto . Das sind aber auch technisch Welten ..


----------



## exto (21. Juni 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hat @exto nicht einen identischen Rahmen? Sollte doch das CNC-Set sein?!



Ja, sieht so aus


----------



## Rennofen (21. Juni 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Ja, sieht so aus



Das ist der gleiche Rahmen. CNC dürfte noch das Vorserienmodell haben mit 27,2er Stütze.
Xayok hatte in seinem Bericht von der Berliner Fahrradschau auch noch das Vorserienmodell gesehen und abgelichtet.
Ich hab den M Rahmen mit 18" und 605mm OR für mich genommen, da ich mit Dropbar fahren wollte. Ich hab den Rahmen noch nicht behandelt (kommt phosphatiert) Wird vielleicht noch mal geölt und das wars.

Kettenstreben ist 450mm 
Sitzrohr 457mm bei 73°
Steuerrohr 120mm bei 70,5°
Radstand 1110mm
60mm BB Drop
Gabellänge 465mm 48mm Rake

Den Rahmen habe ich mit entworfen und er dürfte demnächst bei dem ein oder anderen Händler auftauchen. Es gibt ihn in drei Größen S (16" mit 406mm SR und 590er OR 110 STR) M und L (20" mit 508mm SR 625mm OR 130mm STR ) Er hat an der Gabeln Aufahmen für Lowrider und Anything Cages (nach vorne) Der Rahmen Selbst hat am UR 2x Ösen für Flaschenhalter und Fender, Durchbruch für Stealth Stützen und Gebäckträgerösen. 

Ich habe für den Rahmen mein altes Longtail-Fatbike-Experiment geschlachtet daher die Big Fat Larry's auf nem Clown Schuh die Phil Nabe usw. 

4,8er Schlappen auf ner 100er Felge werden aber zu Happig in dem Rahmen und die Kette würde auch in den Reifen laufen, da nur 170er OLD hinten. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit auf nen 4" Reifen wechseln um nen bisschen mehr Platz am Hinterbau zu bekommen... und Klickies kommen noch ran... dann sollte mir die karre erst mal passen...

Gruß Patrick


----------



## F7 Uli (21. Juni 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> Mach schon was her . Hätte gern die Cannondale Lösung der Vorderradnabe gesehen.
> Quelle
> ... man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## MTsports (21. Juni 2015)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Gestern und heute nen bisschen in der Werkstatt verbracht und mein neues Fatbike zusammen geschraubt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lustig, das Projeckt habe ich auch gerade am laufen! Hast Du das Bike 9fach ausgestattet?


----------



## Rennofen (21. Juni 2015)

MTsports schrieb:


> Lustig, das Projeckt habe ich auch gerade am laufen! Hast Du das Bike 9fach ausgestattet?



Ja das ganze ist 2x9 bei zehnfach geht das mit den Lenkerendschalthebeln nicht mehr, da Dort mtb und rr Gruppen unterschiedliche zugwege haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (21. Juni 2015)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Ja das ganze ist 2x9 bei zehnfach geht das mit den Lenkerendschalthebeln nicht mehr, da Dort mtb und rr Gruppen unterschiedliche zugwege haben.



Genau deshalb frage ich 

Bitte keine Werbung/Verkaufsangebote außerhalb des Bikemarktfadens und der Signatur.
Danke!


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juni 2015)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Ja das ganze ist 2x9 bei zehnfach geht das mit den Lenkerendschalthebeln nicht mehr, da Dort mtb und rr Gruppen unterschiedliche zugwege haben.



Also wär bspw. kein XT-Schaltwerk mit 105er STIs machbar, ja?


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Juni 2015)

Von Sram gibt´s den SL500 10fach Lenkerendschalthebel, den man mit einem neuen Sram Rival 1 Schaltwerk kombinieren könnte.
Das packt mit langem Arm bis 42t und geht mit 10- oder 11fach.


----------



## BigJohn (22. Juni 2015)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Das ist der gleiche Rahmen. CNC dürfte noch das Vorserienmodell haben mit 27,2er Stütze.
> Xayok hatte in seinem Bericht von der Berliner Fahrradschau auch noch das Vorserienmodell gesehen und abgelichtet.
> Ich hab den M Rahmen mit 18" und 605mm OR für mich genommen, da ich mit Dropbar fahren wollte. Ich hab den Rahmen noch nicht behandelt (kommt phosphatiert) Wird vielleicht noch mal geölt und das wars.
> 
> ...


Das erklärt dann auch, warum der Rahmen so durchdacht ist.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. Juni 2015)

Also bei dem Anblick der Lefty könnte ich schwach werden ...
leider bin ich nicht so der Schrauber


----------



## Ragnarim (22. Juni 2015)

von Shimano gibt es auch Lenkerschalthebel für RR -Gruppe, meine Dame zuhause fährt aktuell am RR eine XTR Shifter (vor 2014) mit einem Ultegra Umwerfer(3fach) und Schaltwerk (10fach). An meinem Cross-Travel verschnitt hab ich Scram 10fach Force (2014er) Schalthebel und ein X0 Schaltwerk, alles ohne Probleme. Problem war hier eher das es für RR nur Down-Pull Umwerfer gibt, MTB's aber gerne Top-Pull verwenden, aber dafür gab es dann auch eine Lösung =)


----------



## hw_doc (22. Juni 2015)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Ja das ganze ist 2x9 bei zehnfach geht das mit den Lenkerendschalthebeln nicht mehr, da Dort mtb und rr Gruppen unterschiedliche zugwege haben.





hw_doc schrieb:


> Also wär bspw. kein XT-Schaltwerk mit 105er STIs machbar, ja?





Ragnarim schrieb:


> von Shimano gibt es auch Lenkerschalthebel für RR -Gruppe, meine Dame zuhause fährt aktuell am RR eine XTR Shifter (vor 2014) mit einem Ultegra Umwerfer(3fach) und Schaltwerk (10fach). An meinem Cross-Travel verschnitt hab ich Scram 10fach Force (2014er) Schalthebel und ein X0 Schaltwerk, alles ohne Probleme. Problem war hier eher das es für RR nur Down-Pull Umwerfer gibt, MTB's aber gerne Top-Pull verwenden, aber dafür gab es dann auch eine Lösung =)



Abgesehen von den Lenkerendschalthebeln:
Heißt also in Summe doch, dass 10-fach Shimano RR mit MTB bis zu nem gewissen Punkt funktionierte, oder?
Lässt sich das irgendwo konkret nachvollziehen und weiß jemand, wie es um die aktuell 11-fach XT + 105 steht?

(Klar, mit SRAM habe ich das selbst am Laufen: Apex + X9-Schaltwerk, aber die Schalthebel liegen mir einfach weniger.)


----------



## MTsports (22. Juni 2015)

So wie ich das bis jetzt rausgefunden habe, gibt es bei Shimano 10-11 Fach keine Möglichkeit mit MTB Gruppen zu kreuzen!

Es gibt von Microshift aber kompatibele Schalthebel welche mit 10fach MTB Gruppen funktionieren. Diese bekomme ich aber leider ERST in circa 4Monaten geliefert!


----------



## nordstadt (22. Juni 2015)

Shimano 9-fach Schaltwerk und 10-fach RR Hebel gehen aber - gut mann hat keine gedämpften Schaltwerke - es sei denn man bastelt aus nem 10-fach und 9-fach XT eins, hab das hier schon einmal irgendwo gelesen.

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarim (22. Juni 2015)

Shimano hat die Übersetzung der Schalthebel für MTB 14/15 geändert, mein 10-fach XT Schalthebel 2015 funktioniert nicht mit einem Ultegra RR Schaltwerk von vor 2014. Das konnte ich schon testen. Ob jetzt es aber geht wenn beides aktuelle 2015 sind weiß ich nicht.

Das Problem ist doch die Übersetzung. Eigentlich müsstest Du den Klemmpunkt des Zuges am Schaltwerk zum bzw. weg vom Drehpunkt verschieben. Dann könntest Du die Hebeländerung des Längengzugs ausgleiche... Fragt sich nur wie... bzw. gibt es da schon eine Lösung auf dem Markt...


----------



## cluso (22. Juni 2015)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> Shimano hat die Übersetzung der Schalthebel für MTB 14/15 geändert, mein 10-fach XT Schalthebel 2015 funktioniert nicht mit einem Ultegra RR Schaltwerk von vor 2014. Das konnte ich schon testen. Ob jetzt es aber geht wenn beides aktuelle 2015 sind weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Das Problem ist doch die Übersetzung. Eigentlich müsstest Du den Klemmpunkt des Zuges am Schaltwerk zum bzw. weg vom Drehpunkt verschieben. Dann könntest Du die Hebeländerung des Längengzugs ausgleiche... Fragt sich nur wie... bzw. gibt es da schon eine Lösung auf dem Markt...




Meine allererste Anlaufstelle wäre in solchen Spezialfällen: www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## nordstadt (22. Juni 2015)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> Shimano hat die Übersetzung der Schalthebel für MTB 14/15 geändert, mein 10-fach XT Schalthebel 2015 funktioniert nicht mit einem Ultegra RR Schaltwerk von vor 2014. Das konnte ich schon testen. Ob jetzt es aber geht wenn beides aktuelle 2015 sind weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Das Problem ist doch die Übersetzung. Eigentlich müsstest Du den Klemmpunkt des Zuges am Schaltwerk zum bzw. weg vom Drehpunkt verschieben. Dann könntest Du die Hebeländerung des Längengzugs ausgleiche... Fragt sich nur wie... bzw. gibt es da schon eine Lösung auf dem Markt...



Kann ja auch nicht, die 10-fach RR Komponenten haben aber die gleiche Übersetzung wie 6-9 fach MTB Schaltwerke. Wer 10- fach am MTB fahren will muss Rennradschalthebel (Also Rennradtrigger für Flatbar, STI oder Lenkerend) mit nem RR-Schaltwerk oder einem pre 10-fach MTB Schaltwerk - sprich 9-fach fahren. Das Zugumklemmen kann, muss aber nicht funktionieren. Habe jetzt Jahrelang ein altes DA Schaltwerk 7401 - was eigentlich nur mit DA Schaltern funktioniert - mit 10-fach STI und 9-fach Kranz gefahren. Musste aber der Zug vorne geklemmt werden. Mit nem 10-fach Kranz passte es gar nicht, da musste dann ein altes 950 XTR herhalten.


----------



## svennox (23. Juni 2015)

einfach mal ein Foto
zur Abwechslung,
ohne Worte


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juni 2015)

echt Ruhig


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2015)

Sieht zumindest sehr interessant aus  Ob ich es schön finde, weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (23. Juni 2015)

steht zwar im augenblick nur rum, aber schön is's trotzdem...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Juni 2015)

bist nun immer Vollfat unterwegs??


----------



## mikeonbike (24. Juni 2015)

du meinst damit...


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Juni 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (25. Juni 2015)

Das sind dann doch ein paar Kurven zu viel


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das sind dann doch ein paar Kurven zu viel


das Geröhr war alt, das musste weg....


----------



## Sandro31 (26. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


Ich könts nicht


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2015)

Ich finde, wenn man länger hinguckt, geht's 

Mal was Anderes zu dem Gefährt: Seh ich da ne Middleburn RS 8-Kurbel in nem 100mm-Gehäuse???


----------



## Rommos (26. Juni 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Ich finde, wenn man länger hinguckt, geht's
> 
> Mal was Anderes zu dem Gefährt: Seh ich da ne Middleburn RS 8-Kurbel in nem 100mm-Gehäuse???



Guckstu hier - "just give us a call...."


----------



## exto (26. Juni 2015)

Was ihr immer alles so findet 

Hab letztens noch bei Middleburn nachgesehen...

... bevor ich bei nem unwiderstehlichen Turbine-Angebot zugeschlagen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. Juni 2015)

Das Carbon-Fatty von OnOne ist raus:



 
1300 Öcken. Die Lackierung gefällt.


----------



## zoomer (27. Juni 2015)

Die Gabel ist in meinen Augen, mit ihrer 135er Steckachse, ein Fail.
Geodaten und Gewicht wären noch interessant gewesen.

Sonst wäre es ein netter Sommerrahmen für meinen ICT


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Juni 2015)

Sieht schick aus ..... die blauen Gabelbögen noch mit dem union jack ergänzt und dem Adlerkopf etwas ausarbeiten und fertig  .


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus ..... die blauen Gabelbögen noch mit dem union jack ergänzt ... .



Dummerweise steht hinten irgendwo "born in the USA" oder sowas ähnliches 

BTW: Ich bin ja neugierig und hab den Namen mal nachgeschlagen: Wenn ein Fahrrad genau so heißt, wie ein Damenrasierer, werd ich skeptisch


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Juni 2015)

ups, aber da lässt sich das Blau ja ebenfalls verarbeiten


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Juni 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich könts nicht





exto schrieb:


> Ich finde, wenn man länger hinguckt, geht's








Ich finde es in dieser Ansicht geradezu entzückend!


----------



## exto (27. Juni 2015)

Ah, jetzt check ich erst, dass das wieder das Ding mit der "verstellbaren" Kettenstrebe ist. Im Prinzip wie das Ibis Granny, nur rustikaler  Gute Idee. Sieht simpel und funktionell aus. Wenn sich mal was lockert, hängt die Kette nicht durch, sondern wird gespannt.


----------



## accutrax (27. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich finde es in dieser Ansicht geradezu entzückend!



ich auch...

gruss accu


----------



## criscross (27. Juni 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Carbon-Fatty von OnOne ist raus:
> Anhang anzeigen 399336
> 1300 Öcken. Die Lackierung gefällt.


ist das nicht nen klassischer China Kohle Rahmen, nur nen bissle angepinselt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich finde es in dieser Ansicht geradezu entzückend!


Der Hinterbau sieht aus wie blanken Rohre im Keller


----------



## O.Springer (27. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich das FÄTTE Thema nun auch schon länger verfolge, frage ich mich, sind hier eigentlich Monster (Bulls) unterwegs? Bin mit meinem sehr glücklich und zufrieden....


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Juni 2015)

Türkis + Pörpel = 











http://www.advocatecycles.com/


----------



## Dr.Struggle (27. Juni 2015)

O.Springer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das FÄTTE Thema nun auch schon länger verfolge, frage ich mich, sind hier eigentlich Monster (Bulls) unterwegs? Bin mit meinem sehr glücklich und zufrieden....


Schöne Action mit dem Bulls


----------



## Fettydriver (27. Juni 2015)

Moonie-Traktor mit Knard


----------



## zoomer (27. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (27. Juni 2015)

Hach, die Knards sind schon schicke Dinger. Obendrein bin ich mit meinen halbfatten mehr als zufrieden. Ich fürchte, ich werd die dichten Geräte beim 170er Hinterbau nicht an der Kette vorbei bekommen


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Juni 2015)




----------



## novaterra (29. Juni 2015)




----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. Juni 2015)

Tomac Hesperus










http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FRTOMHE/tomac-hesperus-carbon-fat-frameset


----------



## BigJohn (29. Juni 2015)

Stolzer Preis für einen lackierten Chinesen


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Juni 2015)

Duuude


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juni 2015)

der Nachzügler


----------



## svennox (30. Juni 2015)

http://www.ccbike.cc/equip/equipment/newest/2015/0526/4556.html


----------



## svennox (30. Juni 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Türkis + Pörpel =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig FAAAT 
ps. kann man das Teil, komplett wie abgebildet, irgendwo kaufen, wenn ..wo ?


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> richtig FAAAT
> ps. kann man das Teil, komplett wie abgebildet, irgendwo kaufen, wenn ..wo ?


Einfach dem Link folgen. Die scheinen noch am Anfang zu stehen, aber wenn überhaupt bekommst du es in den USA. Die Preise finde ich, verglichen mit Surly, sogar recht interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (30. Juni 2015)

Ice Cream Truck im Sommerkleid



Bootylicious... 

Remoulade drauf und reinbeissen!


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Remoulade drauf und reinbeissen!Anhang anzeigen 400411


Was ist das dahinter für ne Ratte? NTV?


----------



## dorfmann (30. Juni 2015)

jo die gute alte NTV650, gut erkannt


----------



## BigJohn (30. Juni 2015)

Der Rahmen ist charakteristisch


----------



## zoomer (2. Juli 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> jo die gute alte NTV650, gut erkannt



Könnten wir die mal offtopisch kurz in ganz sehen ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2015)

Links außen fetter Reifen


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. Juli 2015)




----------



## Girl (3. Juli 2015)

Was das links für ein Reifen, der sieht nicht wie ein Snowshoe XL aus, der hat viel zu viel Profil würde ich sagen.


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2015)

Snowshoe 2XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (3. Juli 2015)

Budnitz Titanium Fatbike:


----------



## Riffer (3. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 401071


 
...auf typischem Untergrund...

@Fatbikebiker: Ist das deines? Falls ja: Siehst du einen Vorteil darin so ein Monster auf Asphalt, Gras, Erde, Holz und Stein abzuwetzen? Im Tiefschnee wäre das schon interessant!


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Juli 2015)

Ich hab' mal wieder rumgebastelt und die thomson teile gegen race face turbine teile, passend zur kurbel, ersetzt... die bremsanlage habe ich bei der gelegenheit auch noch gegen eine xt, die noch in der restekiste lag, ausgetauscht... das verlegen der bremsleitung durch den rahmen hat mir zwar kurz kopfzerbrechen gemacht, aber dank hurrahurick babatrick dann doch kein problem...


----------



## zoomer (3. Juli 2015)

B17 Narrow ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Juli 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> ...auf typischem Untergrund...
> 
> @Fatbikebiker: Ist das deines? Falls ja: Siehst du einen Vorteil darin so ein Monster auf Asphalt, Gras, Erde, Holz und Stein abzuwetzen? Im Tiefschnee wäre das schon interessant!


Hallo Riffer, nein ist nicht meins. Aber im Winter zum testen könnte ich ihn mir vorstellen. Bin klassisch bereift mit BUD / LOU-Kombi.


----------



## mikeonbike (3. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> B17 Narrow ?



meinsu müsch? du meinst den sattel? brooks b17 standard... bester sattel von welt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (3. Juli 2015)

Ich dachte man müsste den Narrow nehmen ....

Den ICT da oben finde ich eigentlich schade.
Auf der anderen Seite wieder nicht denn natürlich eignet er sich auch
als Grundlage für Cruiser/Showbikes.
Also kein verlorener ICT sondern ein zusätzliches Showbike.
Erinnert mich etwas an die vielen gepimpten Walmart Fatbikes, die ich
zwar nicht haben wollte aber ziemlich cool finde.


----------



## Sandro31 (3. Juli 2015)

Endlich wieder dick unterwegs


----------



## Dr.Struggle (3. Juli 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder dick unterwegs Anhang anzeigen 401219Anhang anzeigen 401220Anhang anzeigen 401221Anhang anzeigen 401222


Männerbike und Affenschaukel 
Nein darf man natürlich nicht sagen (höchstens denken) aber man sieht recht schön das so ein 2.5er Bike einfach völlig unproportional ist,kann mit den schmalen beim besten Willen nix mehr anfangen


----------



## svennox (4. Juli 2015)

ROSE kommt für mich in Frage 





Daten: (wie abgebildet 2296,-€)
*-Rahmen: ROSE* *THE TUSKER "raw"AL 7005, ab ca. 2,6 kg
-Gabel: Rock Shox Bluto RL 26"
Solo Air 80mm Tapered 15x150mm Remote (schw. Standrohre) inkl. PopLoc Hebel
-LRS: ROSE Fatbike 26"*
*-Reifen: Vee Tire H-Billie 26x4,25*
*-Antrieb/Kurbel: *
*Tretlager E13 TRS+ 30Z*
*-Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR RD-M986 SGS Shadow Plus*
*-Kette: Shimano SLX CN-HG74 10-fach*
*-Ritzelpaket: Shimano XT CS-M771 11-34 + 16 Z + E13 40 Z*
*-Schalthebel: Shimano XT, Rapidfire*
*-Bremsen: Formula R1 Racing 180mm/180mm Mod. 2014*
*-Sattelstütze: ROSE Race Attack CARBON SL-160*
*-Sattel: Selle Italia SLS*
*-Lenker: Race Face Evolve, 750 mm*
*-Griffe: Rose Lock on*
*-Vorbau: Race Face 6grad Turbine 31,8*
*-Spacer: Carbon Spacer 10 mm (2x5mm)*
*-Pedale: Spank Spike*

..dies ist meine PERSÖNLICHE KONFIGURATION..
d.h. ändern werde ich sicherlich später noch so einiges,
..aber so wird es erstmal als customBike fahrfertg vom Händler ausgeliefert 

Gewicht ca. 14,5kg


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (4. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 401071


Das Bild ist absolut


----------



## hoodride (4. Juli 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> ROSE kommt für mich in Frage
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die hintere Bremse scheint eine echte Racingbremse zu sein.


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Juli 2015)




----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (4. Juli 2015)

allerfeinst 
Kann mir einer mehr zu den gelochten Felgen verraten?... Hersteller oder Link


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juli 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mehr zu den gelochten Felgen verraten?... Hersteller oder Link



Bitte hier entlang.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juli 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> allerfeinst
> Kann mir einer mehr zu den gelochten Felgen verraten?... Hersteller oder Link


Das dürften Schlick Cycles Northpaw sein. Ist aber eine übliche Trial Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Juli 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (4. Juli 2015)

Oder doch hier?
http://www.trial-bikes.com/atomz-elitis-rear-47mm-p-53656.html?language=en


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (4. Juli 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bitte hier entlang.





BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder doch hier?
> http://www.trial-bikes.com/atomz-elitis-rear-47mm-p-53656.html?language=en



besten Dank!... der Preisunterschied


----------



## zoomer (4. Juli 2015)

Alle auf schmalen Felgen, finde ich interessant.

Fillet Brazed schaut super aus ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (5. Juli 2015)

Passend zum Wetter


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Juli 2015)

früher Vogel fängt das Fatbike ?


----------



## dorfmann (6. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Könnten wir die mal offtopisch kurz in ganz sehen ?



soooo Offtopic ists ja gar nicht


----------



## zoomer (6. Juli 2015)

Brutal !

:Kopfschüttel:


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Juli 2015)

"Allgemeine Fahrzeugkontrolle: Bitte mal Führerschein, Fahrzeugpapiere und den Nachweis für die letzte Tetanusimpfung."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (6. Juli 2015)

DAS trifft nun nicht unbedingt meinen Geschmack, aber außergewöhnlich auf alle Fälle


----------



## zoomer (6. Juli 2015)

Sieht eben etwas "ausgebrannt" aus.

[Easy Rider]
Damit drückt man aus dass man sich nicht an gesellschaftliche Normen halten will,
wird von der Landjugend zum Freiwild erklärt und riskiert, aus dem fahrenden VW Caddy
heraus, von der Strasse geschossen zu werden ...
[/Easy Rider]


----------



## dUpl3X (7. Juli 2015)

Weiß jemand was das für ein Geschoss ist? 

Merci


----------



## svennox (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## mikeonbike (7. Juli 2015)

auch sehr schön und passend zum wetter ...


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juli 2015)

dUpl3X schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was das für ein Geschoss ist?
> 
> Merci



Steinerdesign. Geschoss ist in dem Zusammenhang aber eher gut gemeint. Die Geometrie stammt noch aus Zeiten, in denen die Hausmarke noch Votec hieß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dUpl3X (7. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Steinerdesign. Geschoss ist in dem Zusammenhang aber eher gut gemeint. Die Geometrie stammt noch aus Zeiten, in denen die Hausmarke noch Votec hieß...



Danke. Von vorn sieht es schöner aus, von der Seite...naja...Geschmackssache


----------



## Cy-baer (7. Juli 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> soooo Offtopic ists ja gar nicht



der Hobel war nicht zufällig im neuen MadMax Streifen zu sehen?


----------



## mikeonbike (10. Juli 2015)

sehr cooler sticker...






 ...


----------



## hw_doc (12. Juli 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> sehr cooler sticker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat jemand eine Quelle für den hier, die nach D verschickt?


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Juli 2015)

kuckst du http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...418354392/Surly-Fatbike-Rahmen-Dekorsatz.html


----------



## Wbs_70 (14. Juli 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> sehr cooler sticker...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie hast du den bekommen?


----------



## mikeonbike (14. Juli 2015)

die jungs von fat-bike.com haben ein paar sommerbilder vom fatbiken gesucht. ich hab an gomez von fat-bike.com ne email mit ein paar bildern geschickt. im gegenzug hat er mir ein paar sticker zugeschickt... ging ratz fatz....


----------



## dUpl3X (16. Juli 2015)

Skorn Fatbike Tjuges6ks X4 (Norwegen)


gerade durch Zufall endteckt...

preislich leider kein Schnäppchen


----------



## dUpl3X (16. Juli 2015)

Nakita Claw (Österreich)


----------



## dUpl3X (16. Juli 2015)

WHITE 2Fat Interceptor (Schweden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (16. Juli 2015)

dUpl3X schrieb:


> Nakita Claw (Österreich)



gabel ist identisch mit der vom felt dd. der rahmen sieht ähnlich aus, scheint aber keine steckachse zu haben...


----------



## exto (16. Juli 2015)

Hmmmm...

Rahmen im Fabrikverkauf abgreifen, Standardgebimsel dranflanschen, schon gibt's ne unglaubliche "Markenvielfalt" 

Ich weiß nicht so richtig, was ich davon halten soll...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (16. Juli 2015)

Das war doch klar,  dass es irgendwann so läuft.


----------



## zoomer (16. Juli 2015)

So hat Canyon auch angefangen


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Juli 2015)

In der Regel bleibt es aber bei solchen Anfängen.


----------



## zoomer (16. Juli 2015)

Ach, war ja Galerie 


Findichkuhl :


----------



## zoomer (16. Juli 2015)

Der Preis des S-Works ist übrigens genau :

1 x Canyon Dude CF 9.0 Unlimited + 1 x Dude 9.0 SL + 1 x Dude CF 8.0


Zumindest wenn man sie in Koblenz selbst abholt ...


(Oder genau 2,5 ICT Einheiten)


----------



## muschi (17. Juli 2015)

Cannondale Fat Caad 2016


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2015)

Würde man es ohne Lefty noch als Cannondale erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Würde man es ohne Lefty noch als Cannondale erkennen?


Viel zu selten kann man heute die Marke erkennen sobald das Logo bzw der Markenname fehlt. 
Kaum einer traut sich aus dem optischen Einheitsbrei heraus zu stechen, der Kunde könnte es ja nicht mögen....


----------



## ufp (17. Juli 2015)

Nakita Claw (Österreich



mikeonbike schrieb:


> gabel ist identisch mit der vom felt dd. der rahmen sieht ähnlich aus, scheint aber keine steckachse zu haben...


Wenn es wenigstens anders, besser oder günstiger wäre aber bei 2000€ .
Da gibts für mich keinen Grund das Teil zu kaufen, eher ein Canyon um 1800-1999€.


----------



## Riffer (17. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Würde man es ohne Lefty noch als Cannondale erkennen?


 
Stimmt. Bei Hardtails ist das jedenfalls noch einmal schwieriger als bei Fullies.



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> In der Regel bleibt es aber bei solchen Anfängen.


 
Du sagst es. Mal kurz mitnaschen, aber ja nicht investieren. Und irgendwann bleibt die "Nische" wieder den Pionieren und weiterendwickelnden Firmen.

Das S-Works finde ich optisch nicht schlecht, aber fad. Und ob es notwendig ist oder nicht, es werden sich wohl Leute finden, die es kaufen - weil das große S draufsteht etwa. Der Vergleich mit den Dudes sagt einiges aus, die ICT-Einheiten sind wie der Vergleich eines neuen McLaren zu einem alten RollsRoyce (hab gestern einen braunen aus den frühen 80er gesehen, das ist halt schon noch ein Statement, so wie der ICT es in der heutigen Zeit schafft).


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Juli 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Nakita Claw (Österreich
> 
> 
> Wenn es wenigstens anders, besser oder günstiger wäre aber bei 2000€ .
> Da gibts für mich keinen Grund das Teil zu kaufen, eher ein Canyon um 1800-1999€.



ja, das ist aktuell mit dem $ kurs etwas schwierig, da dass felt ja derzeit auch bei 1500 € liegt. ausstattungsseitig finde ich das rad auch schwierig, auch wenn eine verstellbare sattelstütze dabei ist. da sehe ich den aufpreis von 500 € nicht... allerdings ist das lt. beschreibung auch ein 27,5" bike!


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Juli 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Viel zu selten kann man heute die Marke erkennen sobald das Logo bzw der Markenname fehlt.
> Kaum einer traut sich aus dem optischen Einheitsbrei heraus zu stechen, der Kunde könnte es ja nicht mögen....



lst leider so.
Traut sich mal ein Hersteller nur mit der Farbgebung (z. B. Cube) etwas vom Einheitsbrei abzuweichen, geht's Gemecker los.
Eigentlich Schade ....


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Würde man es ohne Lefty noch als Cannondale erkennen?


Markenzeichen von Cannondale waren immer schon verschliffene Schweißnähte und das dicke Steuerrohr. Vielleicht noch das dicke Unterrohr, aber das ist in Zeiten von hydrogeformten Rohren nichts besonderes mehr. Die ersten beiden Eyecatcher sind noch vorhanden. In so fern würde ich sagen, der Kenner erkennt es ohne zu zögern als Coladose. 

Nebenbei wäre ich schon mit vorgehaltener Waffe in der nächsten Bank, wenn der Rahmen noch made in USA wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (17. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ...made in USA wäre.



ist das tatsächlich ein positives qualitätsmerkmal? ich bin mir ja schon bei so mancher "handmade" sache nicht so sicher... da hat der schweißer ein sch****wochenende, weil die frau "kopfschmerzen" hatte und er statt dessen zuviel gesoffen hat und soll am montagmorgen top arbeit abliefern  . da lob ich mir doch die präzisionsarbeit der thaiwan schweißroboter...


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ist das tatsächlich ein positives qualitätsmerkmal? ich bin mir ja schon bei so mancher "handmade" sache nicht so sicher... da hat der schweißer ein sch****wochenende, weil die frau "kopfschmerzen" hatte und er statt dessen zuviel gesoffen hat und soll am montagmorgen top arbeit abliefern  . da lob ich mir doch die präzisionsarbeit der thaiwan schweißroboter...


Hast du schon ein prä 2009 Cannondale besessen?


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du schon ein prä 2009 Cannondale besessen?



ich hatte vor 2004 einige cannondales (killer, jekyll) die handmade in usa waren...


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich hatte vor 2004 einige cannondales (killer, jekyll) die handmade in usa waren...


Dann solltest du es doch eigentlich besser wissen 

/EDIT: Fully-Hinterbauten zählen nicht. Die brechen fast alle, wenn man lange genug wartet. CD steht für mich eher für Hardtails.


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Juli 2015)

um das thema cannondale abzurunden und hier mal wieder ein bild zu posten...






wenigstens die gabel ... (hätte ich übrigens gerne)


----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Cannondale Fat Caad 2016



Ach Du Schande.
Beim ersten Blick hab ich selbst die Fatty übersehen und mich
gefragt warum schon wieder jemand so ein "me too" no name bike postet 
In erster Linie wegen den einfallsreichen Grafiken die ja so viel mit den
Formen zu tun haben ...





cherokee190 schrieb:


> lst leider so.
> Traut sich mal ein Hersteller nur mit der Farbgebung (z. B. Cube) etwas vom Einheitsbrei abzuweichen, geht's Gemecker los.
> Eigentlich Schade ....



Beim Cube meckert man nicht wegen dem anders sein sondern weil sie mit
ihrer kleinteiligen Bemalung laut schreiend das ganze Rad zerstückeln.
Auch die bevorzugten Farbkombinationen mit gesättigten Grundfarben Blau/Rot
oder Blau/Weiss/Rot finde ich wenig chic. Ist ja schliesslich keine Landesflagge
und Fahrräder sind mehr als ausreichend komplex als dass jedes Komponent
noch ein flächenfüllendes Logo tragen müsste.


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich sag's ja .....


----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)

Ich denke ich weiss schon was Du meinst.

Aber falls Cube als Beispiel für gute Gestaltung gemeint war kann ich das nicht so
stehen lassen.
Zwischen schlechtem Design und Einheitsbrei gibt es unendliche Möglichkeiten.


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Juli 2015)

Von "gut" war nicht die Rede, nur von "anders". Wobei mir einige Modelle recht gut gefallen.
Aber da gerade angesprochen, die nicht den Zeitgeist treffenden Dinge entpuppen sich oft als die Klassiker von Morgen.


----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)

War das schon ?
Wenn das Cube so bleiben würde fände ich es richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2015)

Dann wäre es aber nicht mehr als Cube zu erkennen.


----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)

Was ich persönlich jetzt keinen Nachteil finde 
(Als selbst Cube Geschädigter)


Auf den ersten Blick denke ich immer an das Tusker


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2015)

...da kann Cube doch nüscht dafür, dass dein freier Wille dich geschädigt hat, weil du eins haben musstest...


----------



## skaster (17. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich jetzt keinen Nachteil finde
> (Als selbst Cube Geschädigter)
> 
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick denke ich immer an das Tusker


Wo siehst du denn da Gemeinsamkeiten?


----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)

Raw/Schwarz + bunte Pedale


----------



## skaster (17. Juli 2015)

OK, dann mach ich mal Saints drauf damit du nicht mehr durcheinander kommst


----------



## danie-dani (17. Juli 2015)

Ja, das Cube gefällt. Würde ich glatt so kaufen. Hab ja ein faible für RAW Rahmen. Mein Slide war RAW, mein Radon ZR Race 29er ist RAW... Das Dude als Trailbike und das Cube für den Winter… Mhhh
Hoffentlich kommt es nicht in RAW, wie soll ich das bloß meiner Frau erklären… 
Obwohl ihr hat es gefallen als Sie am Wochenende auf meinem Dicken saß


----------



## jake (17. Juli 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Obwohl ihr hat es gefallen als Sie am Wochenende auf meinem Dicken saß



Zensur bitte! Wie soll man den die Bilder wieder aus dem Kopf bringen


----------



## dorfmann (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)

BMX Lenker - der Trend in Australien und teilweise USA


----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)




----------



## danie-dani (17. Juli 2015)

jake schrieb:


> Zensur bitte! Wie soll man den die Bilder wieder aus dem Kopf bringen



Wo denkst du denn wieder hin. Wir waren in aller Öffentlichkeit und dazu noch zum Sonntag


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (17. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> BMX Lenker - der Trend in Australien und teilweise USA


der trend darf ausnahmsweise dort bleiben


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juli 2015)

Hamsterbacke72 schrieb:


> der trend darf ausnahmsweise dort bleiben


wieso? find ich hipster.


----------



## novaterra (17. Juli 2015)

Zum ausprobieren mal flats montiert, gucken wie das geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (17. Juli 2015)

Wüsste gar nicht wie es ohne geht ....


Ist das das erste Scott im IBC ?
(IBC = Internet Bike Community, enthält MTB News)

PS
Getränk wirkt hochwertig und erfrischend.


----------



## Deleted334475 (17. Juli 2015)

whos gscheat hoot. Mit Plop-Verschluss.


----------



## novaterra (17. Juli 2015)

IBC?, das getrank is zum abkuhlen


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juli 2015)

Nein mindestens eines gibt es schon und an dem war gefühlt fast alles schon mal kaputt


----------



## dUpl3X (18. Juli 2015)

Cannondale Fat Caad 1 - kostet, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, ca 3.500€ oder 3.800€












Cannondale Fat Caad 2 - kostet um die 2.500€ oder 2.800€


----------



## zoomer (18. Juli 2015)

Also diese Cube Klebestreifen runter, dann können wir nochmal drüber reden.

Geo Daten wären mal interessant


----------



## Bumble (18. Juli 2015)

dUpl3X schrieb:


> Cannondale Fat Caad 1 - kostet, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, ca 3.500€ oder 3.800€
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, hatte mir da von C irgendwie mehr erhofft, der Rahmen ist so unglaublich langweilig und einfallslos....
Die Lefty hat das nicht verdient und hauts leider auch nicht mehr raus


----------



## dUpl3X (18. Juli 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schade, hatte mir da von C irgendwie mehr erhofft, der Rahmen ist so unglaublich langweilig und einfallslos....
> Die Lefty hat das nicht verdient und hauts leider auch nicht mehr raus



Man muss schon genauer hinschauen. Der Rahmen ähnelt schon etwas dem vom F-SI.
Zumindestens sieht der Hinterbau gleich aus.


----------



## Bumble (18. Juli 2015)

dUpl3X schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ähnelt schon etwas dem vom F-SI.
> Zumindestens sieht der Hinterbau gleich aus.


Der Rahmen ähnelt zu 90% dem Einheitsbrei der grade den Markt überschwemmt


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Juli 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> wieso? find ich hipster.



Ich find's geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juli 2015)

Das Felgenband steht abwr weit raus


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Juli 2015)

29+ vs 26x4,8 

das surly geht auf alle fälle besser vorwärts, aber mehr fetz hab ich aktuell mit dem blauen...


----------



## hw_doc (19. Juli 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> 29+ vs 26x4,8
> 
> das surly geht auf alle fälle besser vorwärts, aber mehr fetz hab ich aktuell mit dem blauen...



Endlich hat das Felt die Felgen, die es verdient!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juli 2015)

_Neulich im Wald.._. 













Traumhaft...
















Erstmals als Fatbikekollege vor ein paar Wochen beim regionalen Bikemarathon gesichtet, heute erneut im Feldberggebiet. _"Halt, Stopp.._ *!!*"
Heute war dann mal etwas Zeit für Details und Fotos.
Rahmen handmade by wheeldan in Berlin.
Tolles Teil.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Juli 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _Neulich im Wald.._.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exto (19. Juli 2015)

Bei Wheeldan würd ich auch gern mal einkaufen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juli 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> _Neulich im Wald.._.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei Flickr gefunden - Das sollte das gute Stück sein..

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thingswheeldan/18935736759/


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Juli 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bei Flickr gefunden - Das sollte das gute Stück sein..
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/thingswheeldan/18935736759/


ich habe eben mal einen Blick auf seine Preisliste geworfen....das ist bzw. bleibt wohl ein feuchter Traum


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich habe eben mal einen Blick auf seine Preisliste geworfen....*das ist bzw. bleibt wohl ein feuchter Traum*


Milchfrei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (19. Juli 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich habe eben mal einen Blick auf seine Preisliste geworfen....das ist bzw. bleibt wohl ein feuchter Traum



Ich hab bei der Berliner Fahrradschau die Gelegenheit gehabt, an ein Paar Schmuckstücken aus dem Stall zu fummeln. Da kommt die Metapher vom "feuchten Traum" der Realität schon bedenklich nahe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juli 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich habe eben mal einen Blick auf seine Preisliste geworfen....das ist bzw. bleibt wohl ein feuchter Traum


So weit war ich noch gar nicht. Kann mir die Zeit aber wohl sparen...  
Aber trotzdem schön gebruzzelt!


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Juli 2015)

Chamba Ursa jetzt auch in der Größe Major:









(Quelle)


----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Chamba Ursa jetzt auch in der Größe Major:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Todschick die Fuhre, aber bei *den* Schweissnähten hätten sie es lieber in Taiwan fertigen lassen 
Paar Gussets an Ober-und Unterrohr, weniger Q-Faktor (warum so viel Luft zu den Kettenstreben ?) und ich könnt schwach werden


----------



## exto (20. Juli 2015)

Sehr schick, aber ein Paar Details wären noch verbesserungsfähig.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Juli 2015)

Also ich finde die Rahmenform gar nicht mal so toll. @exto 's nonamer oder das On One Fatty sind da deutlich eleganter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. Juli 2015)

Na ja, wenn die Sitzstreben das Oberrohr treffen würden und das Unterrohr gerade wäre,
die Ausfallenden wechselbar und das Steuerrohr kürzer wäre - wäre es halt ein ICT.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Rahmenform gar nicht mal so toll. @exto 's nonamer oder das On One Fatty sind da deutlich eleganter


+1


----------



## cherokee190 (21. Juli 2015)

Um so länger man drauf schaut ...... finde ich den Rahmen eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht. Zudem Stahl und brauchbare Ausfallenden, eigentlich das was unter anderem auf meinem Wunschzettel stehen würde.


----------



## zoomer (21. Juli 2015)

Hat was von einem Enduro/AllMountain Hardtail à la 2 Seelen.


----------



## Bumble (21. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hat was von einem Enduro/AllMountain Hardtail à la 2 Seelen.


Nicht ganz, der hässliche Knick ist nicht im Sitzrohr


----------



## Fatbike24 (21. Juli 2015)

Einmal Stahl und einmal Alu.
Das sind zwei Eigenbauten auf 100mm(rot) bzw. 80mm(blau) Felgen und 4.9 Reifen.


----------



## zoomer (21. Juli 2015)

Das Erste gefällt.

Beim Zweiten ist die Gabel etwas "On One-ig" im dicken Steuerrohr.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (21. Juli 2015)

Hab' grad das Gefühl die Woche wird immer hässlicher... ist endlich Freitag


----------



## zoomer (21. Juli 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> Hab' grad das Gefühl die Woche wird immer hässlicher... ist endlich Freitag






Bis dahin als Trostpflaster ...


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (21. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bis dahin als Trostpflaster ...


... einmal in XXL zum mitnehmen bitte danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. Juli 2015)

Rhetorik_2.9 schrieb:


> ... einmal in XXL zum mitnehmen bitte danke



Monatelang stand hier einer in XXL, äusserst(!) günstig, im Bikemarkt.
Aus München. Inzwischen ist er wohl doch weggegangen.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (21. Juli 2015)

Seit wann muss man TrostpfLaster bezahlen 
... nee passt schon, ich dreh´ erstmal 'ne Runde mit meinem alten Mukluk.


----------



## dorfmann (22. Juli 2015)

Ich komme zur Zeit leider kaum zum Radfahren 
Habe aber festgestellt, daß so ein Ice Cream Truck auch als Gartendeko ganz gut zu gebrauchen ist


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juli 2015)

Vorne noch ein Körbchen mit Geranien dran, und dann isses perfekt


----------



## zoomer (22. Juli 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Ich komme zur Zeit leider kaum zum Radfahren
> Anhang anzeigen 406433





Sattel + Griffe getauscht ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sattel + Griffe getauscht ?


Vielleicht ein Date mit der Redaktion von _Landlust._


----------



## dorfmann (22. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sattel + Griffe getauscht ?



Die Brooks Cambium Griffe sind wahrlich ein optischer Leckerbissen, haben jedoch Traileinsatz der härteren Gangart nicht lange standgehalten.
Beim Ziehen am Lenker lockerte sich ständig die Wicklung des Bandes.
Mit dem passenden Kleber sicher zu beheben, aber da mir mit den Dingern auch ständig die Hände eingeschlafen sind, probiere ich mit den Ergon GE1 mal was ergonomischeres. Die sind schon wesentlich komfortabler.
Der Brooks Cambium Sattel ist ob seiner Härte für lange Touren sehr gut.
Für die übliche 1,5 Stunden Feierabendtour ist er mir doch etwas zu hart, probiere mal ob der Ergon SM3 Pro da meinem Püppes etwas besser behagt.
Vieleicht hätte ich auch anstatt des Brooks Cambium C15 besser den C17 genommen, der ist etwas breiter. Arschanatomie halt...


----------



## Bumble (22. Juli 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Für die übliche 1,5 Stunden Feierabendtour ist er mir doch etwas zu hart, probiere mal ob der Ergon SM3 Pro da meinem Püppes etwas besser behagt.



Ergon SMC3 Pro !!! Der beste Sattel den ich bisher hatte


----------



## shibby68 (23. Juli 2015)

der ICT ist einfach immer wieder schön.

Hier mein WO mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juli 2015)

nicht weg  wie meine Erinnerung mir sagte


----------



## shibby68 (23. Juli 2015)

nöö will/wollte wohl keiner. gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juli 2015)

never change a running system


----------



## zoomer (23. Juli 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> der ICT ist einfach immer wieder schön.



Nicht immer 











Hier werden übrigens fast alle Rahmen zu klein präsentiert :

Quelle


----------



## Bumble (23. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nicht immer



Schaut bissl aus als wärs in der Mitte zusammengesackt weil jemand Dickes draufgesessen ist


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juli 2015)

*leider z.zt 

 

 nicht fahrbar da der Reiter verletzt....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ColdBlood (24. Juli 2015)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *leider z.zt Anhang anzeigen 406703 Anhang anzeigen 406704 nicht fahrbar da der Reiter verletzt....*


schöner Garten


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juli 2015)

Domo arigato gozaimasu


----------



## BigJohn (24. Juli 2015)

Suchst du noch jemanden, der dir den Rasen mäht? Für dich mach ich nen Spezialpreis


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juli 2015)

oh die ganz kleinen Rasenflächen mach ich z.zt gerne
doch das Unkraut beim kies ist echt nervend
doch ich überlasse diesen Rebellen nichts
da meine ordnungsdiktatur meistens gewinnt
SORRY FÜR O.T


----------



## hw_doc (24. Juli 2015)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *leider z.zt Anhang anzeigen 406703 Anhang anzeigen 406704 nicht fahrbar da der Reiter verletzt....*



Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Hach, die USD-Gabel alleine ist auch immer wieder schön anzusehen.
Wär das P/L/G-Verhältnis im Vergleich zu ner Bluto nicht so mau, wüsst ich schon, wo ich die reinstecken würde...
Falls jemand nen heißen Tipp für nen sehr günstigen Kurs hat - nur her damit!


----------



## bestmove (24. Juli 2015)

Ist das die 11Nine? Wo kann man die Gabel kaufen?


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juli 2015)

https://www.bikeman.com/CARV-TRANSFATFORK.html


----------



## Bumble (24. Juli 2015)

oder hier:

http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1412


----------



## Rommos (24. Juli 2015)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *leider z.zt Anhang anzeigen 406703 Anhang anzeigen 406704 nicht fahrbar da der Reiter verletzt....*



Schönes Bike  - aber von dir ist nix anderes zu erwarten  

Gute Besserung auch von mir 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## shibby68 (24. Juli 2015)

Das ventana sollte Bike der Woche werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Juli 2015)

War heute auf Prozentejagd,das ist dabei herausgekommen!


----------



## skaster (25. Juli 2015)

Du willst ja nur nicht das Carbon beschmutzen wenn es am 9. durch die Pferdekacke geht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Juli 2015)

Bist du Hellseher?


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> War heute auf Prozentejagd,das ist dabei herausgekommen!
> Anhang anzeigen 407031



Das ist eines der ganz ganz wenigen Bikes, an dem ich persönlich nichts, aber auch gar nichts ändern würde *** Das ist einfach von A-Z stimmig.

Schönes Bike, Glückwunsch!

***edit:
Vielleicht würd ich mir noch den passenden Land Rover in British Racing Green dazu kaufen, aber mehr auch nicht!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Juli 2015)

Hab ich schon 
Ist zwar ein Suzuki,aber die Farbe ist eigentlich gleich!

P.S. Ändern tue ich auch nix,soll ja nur für Pferdekacke sein!


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hab ich schon
> Ist zwar ein Suzuki,aber die Farbe ist eigentlich gleich!
> 
> P.S. Ändern tue ich auch nix,soll ja nur für Pferdekacke sein!



Dafür kommst Du in die Hölle


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Juli 2015)

Das ist alles Holland's Schuld!


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das ist alles Holland's Schuld!



Ist "Holland" nicht *immer* Schuld?   <---- ***Scherz***


----------



## hw_doc (25. Juli 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Das ist eines der ganz ganz wenigen Bikes, an dem ich persönlich nichts, aber auch gar nichts ändern würde *** Das ist einfach von A-Z stimmig.
> 
> Schönes Bike, Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...



Obwohl die Skinnwall-Nates wirklich hübsch daran aussehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Obwohl die Skinnwall-Nates wirklich hübsch daran aussehen:



Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte entschiedenst das Gegenteil


----------



## exto (25. Juli 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Obwohl die Skinnwall-Nates wirklich hübsch daran aussehen:



Nicht böse sein, aber:

NEIN! Tun sie nicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juli 2015)

Wenn schon, dann Weißwandreifen. Der Erfinder von British Racing Green dreht sich im Grabe um, wenn er sich Omis Stützstrümpfe an den GB-Sportster hätte schrauben müssen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> War heute auf Prozentejagd,das ist dabei herausgekommen!
> Anhang anzeigen 407031



Also aus irgendeinem Grund find ich des wirklich besonders stilistisch einfach und richtig schön 

G.


----------



## zoomer (25. Juli 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Obwohl die Skinnwall-Nates wirklich hübsch daran aussehen:



Nö, genau so lassen. Echt toll.

Vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie abgrundtief hässlich Konas erster Versuch war


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Obwohl die Skinnwall-Nates wirklich hübsch daran aussehen:



Vielleicht noch braune Griffe im Farbton des Sattels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juli 2015)

Stilistisches 1+ mit Krönchen, fertigendeausdiemauswasgibtsdazudiskutieren?


----------



## hw_doc (25. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nö, genau so lassen. Echt toll.
> 
> Vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie abgrundtief hässlich Konas erster Versuch war



So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen...  

So sieht dann wohl Konas dritter Versuch aus:





Hätten das Design der alten Gabel besser auf 150 mm adaptiert...


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juli 2015)

Apropos "dritter Versuch" und weil wir ja hier in einem "allgemeinen" Thread sind: Manch ein Hersteller braucht nur einen Versuch, damit es funzt und knallt und der Spaß aus allen Himmelsrichtungen widerhallt...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Juli 2015)

Naja..........


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Apropos "dritter Versuch" und weil wir ja hier in einem "allgemeinen" Thread sind: Manch ein Hersteller braucht nur einen Versuch, damit es funzt und knallt und der Spaß aus allen Himmelsrichtungen widerhallt...


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juli 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


>




Und jetzt


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Naja..........


OK, ich gestehe, ich verbastel meins nicht, sondern es funktioniert right-out-of-the-box wie es soll, sieht gut aus, ist relativ leicht, fährt sich ärzte Sahne...muss ich mich dafür fremdschämen?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hörte da von anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten,bösen Innenlagern,aufmüpfigen,dumpfen Geräuschen aus dem Rahmeninneren,verschobener Kurbeln......

P.S. Nur Spaß!


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> P.S. Nur Spaß!



Korrekt. Und zwar für diejenigen, die das Rad nicht haben. 

Das Wo finde ich übrigens seit der ersten Generation gelungen. Das ur-Wo hatte Charme und seine Daseinsberechtigung, die Nachfolger dürften mit die hübschesten Stangendickerchen sein.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juli 2015)

Also wenn man sich so viel Zeit lässt wie canyon und sich bei den Vorreitern alles Gute rauspicken kann, sollte der erste Versuch gefälligst auch gut sein. Kona war bekanntlich mit dem zweiten Versuch schon durch, bevor auch nur ein einziger Dude Rahmen die Qualitätskontrolle bestanden hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> War heute auf Prozentejagd,das ist dabei herausgekommen!
> Anhang anzeigen 407031



Jaja, die Spinner mit ihren Carbonfatbikes. 
Da geht der Trend eindeutig zu einem grünen (!) Zweitfatbike für die gröberen "Umwelteinflüsse"..	


Gefällt!  Muss dabei gerade an mein Mucki denken...


----------



## hw_doc (27. Juli 2015)

Gerade beim hiesigen B.O.C. endeckt: Das "Deer Hunter".





Gibt es auch noch ohne Bluto:




Mehr dazu nicht etwa beim Hersteller, sondern derzeit nur hier:
http://enduro-mtb.com/news-bergamont-deer-hunter-fatbike-und-27-5-bikes/


----------



## skaster (27. Juli 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gerade beim hiesigen B.O.C. endeckt: Das "Deer Hunter".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt doch hier auch einen Faden zu. Also in freier Wildbahn gesichtet?


----------



## hw_doc (27. Juli 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Gibt doch hier auch einen Faden zu. Also in freier Wildbahn gesichtet?



Nein, noch im Käfig - also beim Händler in der Ausstellung.
Hat mich aber nicht umgehauen...


----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2015)

Rohloff JAAAAA | Farbe - nicht mein Fall


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Juli 2015)

Schei55 auf die Farbe,ich find's geil!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. August 2015)

folgendes beim schönsten bekloppsten Wochenend "Rennen" vor die Linse bekommen








Mr. Fat Snipper




und Semi-Fat


----------



## BigJohn (5. August 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> folgendes beim schönsten bekloppsten Wochenend "Rennen" vor die Linse bekommen
> 
> 
> Mr. Fat Snipper


Ha, der Rahmen ist doch hier aus dem Forum von der Erzgebirgs-Gang.


----------



## hw_doc (5. August 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> folgendes beim schönsten bekloppsten Wochenend "Rennen" vor die Linse bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hier würd ich jetzt mal @Rennofen zuordnen.
Aber wir stalken ja nicht  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (6. August 2015)

Wo mit Farbe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2015)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. August 2015)

Lecker........


----------



## drurs (7. August 2015)

Neue Reifen...


----------



## Fettydriver (7. August 2015)

Mein Daumen nach oben ist nur für das Bike  (Beitrag #5363) .........der Bildhintergrund ist einfach nur zum ....


----------



## Bumble (7. August 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Neue Reifen...
> Anhang anzeigen 410406


bekomm ich bitte nen Fahrbericht für den flowbeist im vergleich zum lou ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2015)

Ja ein kurzes Wort zu dem Reifen und wie er rollert und gript wäre net schlecht 

G.


----------



## J_K (7. August 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Neue Reifen...



I'm sorry for using english. What is width and height of the tires.


----------



## J_K (7. August 2015)

And here's my fatbike, homemade frame.


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2015)

J_K schrieb:


> And here's my fatbike, homemade frame.




Nice !

Any info about seat and head tube angles ?


----------



## J_K (7. August 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nice !
> 
> Any info about seat and head tube angles ?



The headtube angle is 70° and effective seattube angle is ~73° as 35mm offset seattube.
Chainstay length is 415-435mm.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. August 2015)

J_K schrieb:


> And here's my fatbike, homemade frame.



That rig is plain awesome! 
Is there any documentation of the building process available? 

Happy trails!


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2015)

J_K schrieb:


> Chainstay length is 415-435mm.


----------



## drurs (7. August 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja ein kurzes Wort zu dem Reifen und wie er rollert und gript wäre net schlecht
> 
> G.


Also die 1000m zum Arzt (da hab ich auch das tolle Foto gemacht  ) fand ich ihn erstaunlich leicht rollend; ich nehms am Samstag nach berrfelden mit, mal schaun wies da gript...


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2015)

Die schauen ja gröber aus als Nates !

Sollten in tiefen Böden super sein wenn der Gummi auch passt.
(Wogegen der niedrige Rollwiderstand sprechen könnte)


----------



## drurs (7. August 2015)

J_K schrieb:


> I'm sorry for using english. What is width and height of the tires.



Didn't measure yet; on my 65mm rims they are approx 2-3mm smaller then the lou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (7. August 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Neue Reifen...
> Anhang anzeigen 410406


Lovely !

Und sogar mit Gustl !

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## J_K (7. August 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> That rig is plain awesome!
> Is there any documentation of the building process available?
> 
> Happy trails!



Thanks! 

More can be seen on MTBR, there's also my first fatbike framebuild. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/5-sofat-893095-3.html

There are pics on my instagram also, instagram.com/jk_frameworks/



zoomer schrieb:


>



Thanks! 



drurs schrieb:


> Didn't measure yet; on my 65mm rims they are approx 2-3mm smaller then the lou



Thanks for the info, I would appreciate it a lot if you can measure them in the future. I'm think those will be my winter tires, they should fit as Bud fits on my 65mm rims.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2015)

drurs schrieb:


> Also die 1000m zum Arzt (da hab ich auch das tolle Foto gemacht  ) fand ich ihn erstaunlich leicht rollend; ich nehms am Samstag nach berrfelden mit, mal schaun wies da gript...


 
Hört sich doch schonmal net ungut an  Optisch sind sie auf jedenfall auch richtig gut 

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (7. August 2015)

J_K schrieb:


> Thanks!
> 
> More can be seen on MTBR, there's also my first fatbike framebuild.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/5-sofat-893095-3.html
> ...



Very cool, thanks for posting these links!


----------



## J_K (7. August 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Very cool, thanks for posting these links!



Nice to hear you like it.


----------



## ufp (9. August 2015)

So, ein Trek Farley 6 2015er Modell günstig (neu) gekauft und endlich nun auch damit gefahren.
Und nachdem das alleine fahren bzw. nur mit anderen Bikes nicht so... ;-) bzw. gewöhnlich ist...halt mit gleichem Radpartner ☺.


----------



## Marc B (10. August 2015)

Am Samstag dieses Prachtstück im Kurs mit dabei gehabt - nicht unbekannt hier, oder?


----------



## skaster (10. August 2015)

Auch wenn mir das Bild hier auf der Arbeit nicht angezeigt wird, bin ich sicher, dass das Rad am Sonntag "Fett im Westen" unterwegs war.

Der Fahrer sah nur ein klein wenig anders aus


----------



## wartool (10. August 2015)

das ist doch @Vighor ´s Prachtstück, oder? :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTeam (10. August 2015)

Nicolai Argon FAT stealth

http://www.trailtech.de/blog/2015/08/09/nicolai-argon-fat-stealth/


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2015)

Ein Nicolai Pinion Argon Fat stealth...wäre natürlich nommal die Steigerung 

G.


----------



## Vighor (10. August 2015)

Ein Stealth ohne Stealth Sattelstütze in einem Stealth vorbereiteten Rahmen ist nicht ganz Stealth. 

Ansonsten schon ne schöne Ausführung.


----------



## BigJohn (10. August 2015)

Lieber hätte ich Dreck und Fliegen zwischen den Zähnen, als so ein Pizzablech spazieren zu fahren. Am Dreck erkennen die anderen zumindest den Spaß den ich habe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Lieber hätte ich Dreck und Fliegen zwischen den Zähnen, als so ein Pizzablech spazieren zu fahren. Am Dreck erkennen die anderen zumindest den Spaß den ich habe




Ich hasse auch diesen ganzen schw..... Krempel! Biken mit Schutzblech gleicht Honig durch´s Glas lecken! 
Wenn es jemand sauber und bequem möchte, sollte er auf ein Taxi ausweichen.


----------



## skaster (10. August 2015)

Sorry, ich fahre auch so ein schw... Zeug vorne und es geht mir weniger um den Dreck als um die tierischen Verdauungsendprodukte die ich eben nicht zwischen den Zähnen haben möchte. Das ich nach einer Tour sauber bin kann glaube ich niemand bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Sorry, ich fahre auch so ein schw... Zeug vorne und es geht mir weniger um den Dreck als um die tierischen Verdauungsendprodukte die ich eben nicht zwischen den Zähnen haben möchte. Das ich nach einer Tour sauber bin kann glaube ich niemand bestätigen.


Nicht gleich aufregen!     Ist nur meine ehrliche Meinung...	Kommt für mich direkt nach der Kombi _Rizer + Barends_.


----------



## skaster (10. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nicht gleich aufregen!     Ist nur meine ehrliche Meinung...	Kommt für mich direkt nach der Kombi _Rizer + Barends_.


Ich reg mich doch nicht auf, wollte nur aufzeigen dass es auch einen guten Grund für die Dinger gibt. . Die Pferde-und Hundedichte ist hier in der Gegend nämlich recht groß.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich reg mich doch nicht auf, wollte nur aufzeigen dass es auch einen guten Grund für die Dinger gibt. . Die Pferde-und Hundedichte ist hier in der Gegend nämlich recht groß.



In den Alpen hab ich mir auch schon manchmal sowas gewünscht. Da hab ich mich schon öfter gefragt, war das jetzt Dreck oder Fladenrest 

G.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. August 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich schon öfter gefragt, war das jetzt Dreck oder Fladenrest
> 
> G.


merkt man doch im Abgang
Erdige Note = Dreck
pflanzlich mit Stallnote = Fladenrest


----------



## skaster (10. August 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> merkt man doch im Abgang
> Erdige Note = Dreck
> pflanzlich mit Stallnote = Fladenrest


Und jetzt bin ich gespannt wie du Fuchslosung beschreibst


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. August 2015)

Wer sein Fatty liebt, der lässt eh kein Wasser dran (außer von unten) sondern leckt es nach jeder Matschrunde selbstpersönlich.
So wird man nebenbei zum Magic-Mud-Connoisseur - nur schade, das sie _Wetten das..._ eingestellt haben.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Und jetzt bin ich gespannt wie du Fuchslosung beschreibst


wild, etwas verschlagen mit leicht scharfer (Duft)Note


----------



## Marc B (10. August 2015)

Hier im IBC Fotobereich habe ich ein Fatbike-Album eröffnet mit meinen Aufnahmen von Messen & Events:

*Fabike Fotoalbum KLICK



*


----------



## Pugy (11. August 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wild, etwas verschlagen mit leicht scharfer (Duft)Note



Und wie wäre es mit Bär?

"Beargrease meets bear" - Bilder von hochwertigen "Trekkingbikes" extra für den @taunusteufel78 

http://www.mjolnirofbjorn.com/journal/


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. August 2015)

Pugy schrieb:


> "Beargrease meets bear" - Bilder von hochwertigen "Trekkingbikes" extra für den
> 
> @taunusteufel78










Edit:
Die matte Oberfläche beim Beargrease ist echt verdammt (!) empfindlich. Ärgert mich.
Nach solch einer Tour mit den Bags sieht das bestimmt übel darunter aus...

Edit2:
Bilder




(hier vom Muki)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (11. August 2015)

Ist doch nur oberflächlich  die inneren Werte zählen … gefällt mir dein grünes Ding !


----------



## Marc B (13. August 2015)

War das Bike schon mal hier? Sehr speziell


----------



## barbarissima (15. August 2015)

Auch schön


----------



## muschi (15. August 2015)

Ein Freund ist gerade in Dubai, dort werden Fatbikes bei der Ambulance eingesetzt.


----------



## mikeonbike (16. August 2015)

sehr schick...


----------



## Fabeymer (16. August 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> sehr schick...



Bei dem Rahmenbauer wenig überraschend.


----------



## barbarissima (16. August 2015)

Entzückend


----------



## cherokee190 (16. August 2015)

Warum kann man nicht einfach in einen Laden gehen und solch schöne Rahmen kaufen


----------



## zoomer (16. August 2015)

Bin ich mal wieder der Einzige der das nicht angucken kann 

Wegen dem Rad als Titelbild wollte ich den ganzen Artikel nicht lesen,
bis ich zufällig noch gesehen hab dass da auch noch schöne Räder kommen ....


Den Stahlvorbau in passender Länge fände ich aber toll ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (16. August 2015)

nein, du bist nicht der einzige....

gruss accu


----------



## piazza (16. August 2015)

Die Knicke in Kettenstreben, Unterrohr, Vorbau und Steuerrohr fehlen... *duck-und-weg*


----------



## exto (16. August 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bin ich mal wieder der Einzige der das nicht angucken kann
> 
> ...



Was genau isses denn, das dir nicht gefällt?


----------



## zoomer (16. August 2015)

In dem Fall ist es echt Alles.
(Segmentiert, gebogen, fast gebogen, krumme Sattelstütze, Stahlflexleitungen, wilde Lackierung, ....)

Ich wollte wirklich kein einziges Einzelteil geschenkt haben.
Das mit dem Vorbau nehm' ich auch zurück, das ist ja eine Kombi.

Sattel, Speichen, Nippel, ggf. Pedale sind ok, wenn sie wo hin passen.


----------



## Optimizer (17. August 2015)

Ich muss ausnahmsweise @zoomer rechtgeben.
Die eckige Gabel passt nicht zu dem schön gebogenen Rahmen.


----------



## cherokee190 (17. August 2015)

Ich vermute der Quersteg der Gabel ist dem Bogen des Oberrohrs nachempfunden, ist auf dem Bild schlecht zu erkennen.
Die Länge des Sitzrohrs darf natürlich nicht zu kurz werden, sonst ist der schöne Schwung weg .

So etwas könnte ich mir gut als eine Art CC Fatti vorstellen, in Stahl, verschiebbare/ horizontale Ausfallenden für SSP, jedoch noch 5" tauglich und möglichst ohne FG Geo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. August 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bin ich mal wieder der Einzige der das nicht angucken kann
> 
> Wegen dem Rad als Titelbild wollte ich den ganzen Artikel nicht lesen,
> bis ich zufällig noch gesehen hab dass da auch noch schöne Räder kommen ....
> ...


Bin bei dir!


----------



## Rommos (17. August 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> sehr schick...


Ich würde es sofort nehmen, nur das komische Rücklicht weg und andere Pedale


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. August 2015)

Ich find´s auch nicht so prickelnd,erinnert an einen Cruiser!


----------



## BigJohn (17. August 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich den Eindruck, dass wir das Teil hier schon mal hatten. Oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? Im großen und ganzen finde ich es ganz nett, auch wenn mir einige Details nicht zusagen.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. August 2015)

Da liegst du richtig, aber schön gemachtes Geröhrgebrutzel schaue ich mir gerne auch mehrmals an. 
Gab letztens in diversen Thread ein paar olle Kamellen, auf die ich gut hätte verzichten können, das Inglis gehört da allerdings nicht dazu.


----------



## BigJohn (17. August 2015)

Ich hab in solchen Momenten halt immer ein Déja-vu. Aber wie könnte man jemandem einen Strick draus drehen, wenn selbst die Alteingesessenen nicht mehr wissen wann und wo.


----------



## meinhardon (18. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hab in solchen Momenten halt immer ein Déja-vu. Aber wie könnte man jemandem einen Strick draus drehen, wenn selbst die Alteingesessenen nicht mehr wissen wann und wo.


Ist schon ein gutes Jahr her, Post 2663.
http://theradavist.com/2014/07/matts-retrofat-ss-whiskys-70w-fat-tubeless-rims-insane/


----------



## mikeonbike (18. August 2015)

jupp, das foto ist diesesmal allerdings von fatbike.com, die es in einem aktuellen bericht drin hatten... @meinhardon: schöne fotos in der verlinkung...


----------



## cherokee190 (18. August 2015)

Schöne Detailfotos


----------



## svennox (18. August 2015)

J_K schrieb:


> And here's my fatbike, homemade frame.


yeahhh ..great !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (18. August 2015)

Wow, was'n Glück, dass wir nicht alle den gleichen Geschmack haben. Wär das ätzend, wenn das einzige "Top Bike" ständig vergriffen wäre 

Ich mache mir jetzt schon mehrere Jahre Gedanken darüber, wie mein ganz persönlicher Traumrahmen aussehen würde. Dieser hier kommt dem Ganzen schon extrem nahe. Ich würde neben der Farbe wirklich nur winzige Kleinigkeiten ändern.

Beim Aufbau sieht das allerdings schon wieder anders aus


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. August 2015)

geile Feile


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. August 2015)

Sieht aus wie Teneriffa!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. August 2015)

das muss ne Anti-Dust-Beschichtung haben !
die Reifen saudreckig der Rahmen blitzblank


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. August 2015)

Elray
Made in Italy - Made of Titanium 





Damit, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, werdet ihr auch noch bekehrt, meine lieben 29er Freunde.
@singletrailer67 
@gpzmandel 
@Fomeracer


----------



## svennox (22. August 2015)

schöner Netzfund


----------



## svennox (22. August 2015)

..ach verdammt, Doppelpost, na gut dann pack ich es hier rein, was ich eigentl. posten wollte 

FATBIKE salsa pugsley XS


----------



## BigJohn (22. August 2015)

Salsa Pugsley, is klar


----------



## Snyder (22. August 2015)

Schmal bereift heute am frühen Morgen gleich ein ganzes Nest Fattys am Mt. Ventoux gesichtet:





Am Chalet Reynard stehen schon die Leihfattys bereit für die letzten 6 Km, die "Posingetappe" zum Gipfel. 
Und so machens die Franzosen: Auto parken am Chalet, Fatty schnappen, oben wartet schon der Fotograf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (22. August 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Salsa Pugsley, is klar


Nach der aktuellen Rechtschreibreform schreibt man M u k l u k  jetzt P u g s l e y


----------



## exto (22. August 2015)

Ich weiß, es ist schwer OT, aber hier treiben sich halt die Fat-Historiker rum:

Angesichts des Mukluk-Ti da oben frag ich mich, ob es mal ein Mukluk-Ti mit geradem Unterrohr UND Alternator Ausfallenden gab???


----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2015)

Zu 99% nein.


----------



## accutrax (22. August 2015)

das muk ti hatte von anfang an alternators und den knick im oberrohr,
und  im ersten jahr (2012) auch noch ein sehr langes steuerrohr, in 1 1/8..

gruss accu


----------



## exto (22. August 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Maxed (24. August 2015)

Mein Maxx Jagamoasta, erste Proberunde war schon Fäääättt  Ist aber eher für den Winter gedacht, da kommen dann noch Bud und Lou drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2015)

Erwischt...poste ich gleich in FB     

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. August 2015)

Snyder schrieb:


> Schmal bereift heute am frühen Morgen gleich ein ganzes Nest Fattys am Mt. Ventoux gesichtet:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414297
> 
> ...


Und wenns dann noch E-Fattys wären ...

après l'effort le réconfort

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Marc B (25. August 2015)

Was Neues von Nicolai


----------



## BigJohn (25. August 2015)

Die Gabel sieht nach Steinerdesign aus


----------



## Ragnarim (26. August 2015)

Das Tandem konnte man am gestrigen Demo-Day auf der Eurobike ja fahren, hast gemacht?


----------



## exto (26. August 2015)

Damit wirklich ernsthaft zu fahren dürfte ne echte Herausforderung darstellen


----------



## corra (26. August 2015)

und wieder ein bild eines argon mit 100 mm felge auf die kein anderer Reifen in den Hinterbau passt , die lernen einfach nicht dazu


----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2015)

Hallo....  grüße alle mitleser
Hier ein bild von meinem neuen Faty....	diese woche abgeholt,
nachdem es noch etwas umgebaut worden is.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2015)

.......Mein Farley 5   / 2016er   wurde mit XT bremse ausgestattet.
Kind schock stütze 150er, ergon korkgriffe   u noch ein paar kleinigkeiten. Rahmen is 19,5, past für meine 180m sehr gut.


----------



## BigJohn (26. August 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es neben dem Hodag noch andere Bontrager-Pellen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2015)

Reifen bezeichnung  is .... Barbegazi/tlr team issue  26×4.7


----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2015)

.....übrigens wollte i eigentlich 203/180 xt disc verbauen, doch auf anfrage meines händlers bei trek,
erklärten diese   das sie das so noch nicht unbenklich freigeben könnten.
Drum bin i erst mal bei 160/160 er xt disc  geblieben.


----------



## cruisingfix (26. August 2015)




----------



## kaftshaldendli (27. August 2015)

Surly "Wednesday"


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2015)

Leider immer noch mit Bahnrad-Ausfallern


----------



## Marc B (27. August 2015)

Sucht Euch bei der Bilderflut hier (*ALBUM*) die Fatbikes aus und postet sie hier 

Hier das Rocky Mountain Blizzard:


----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2015)

@Marc B 
Gibt es auf der EB eigentlich auch irgendwelche Änderungen beim Dude zu bestaunen, oder wird der 1:1 in die nächste Saison übernommen?


----------



## Marc B (27. August 2015)

Das Dude habe ich nicht gesehen bisher, aber manche Hersteller wie z.B. Bulls haben die Fatbikes weiter im Programm, doch kein Modell am Stand präsent...


----------



## zoomer (27. August 2015)

Es hiess irgendwo beim Dude käme eine zusätzliche Ausstattungsoption.
(Schätze mal eine Option mit SRAM 1x11 + Bluto)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (27. August 2015)

Das Wednesday finde ich super sexy !

Coole Farbe, ohne Sitzrohrstrebe noch aufgeräumter als der ICT, halbwegs realistischer Preis.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (27. August 2015)

Geht mir genauso  - Preis hab ich noch keinen entdecken können (Rahmen reicht mir auch), aber das schreit ja regelrecht nach einem Custom Aufbau mit Rohloff Antrieb, eine farbliche Abstimmung der sonstigen Teile etc. sehe ich schon bildlich vor mir.


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sucht Euch bei der Bilderflut hier (*ALBUM*) die Fatbikes aus und postet sie hier



Auf den ersten Blick das gleiche Angebot wie letztes Jahr, eher uninteressant weil nix wirklich Neues, zum Glück hab ich keine Zeit hinzufahren


----------



## michi3 (27. August 2015)

Von allen Fattys auf der Eurobike war das Borealis am Lauf Stand das schönste (bis auf die Gabel), hat in natura einen extremen "habenwillfaktor"


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. August 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick das gleiche Angebot wie letztes Jahr, eher uninteressant weil nix wirklich Neues, zum Glück hab ich keine Zeit hinzufahren


Es muss eben die neue Sau xy-plus durchs Dorf getrieben werden. Da ist der Trend vom letzten Jahr eben uninteressant.


----------



## Bumble (27. August 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Es muss eben die neue Sau xy-plus durchs Dorf getrieben werden. Da ist der Trend vom letzten Jahr eben uninteressant.


Ich finds ja auch sehr positiv dass die Fatbikes wieder bissl rückläufig sind was die Neuerungen angeht, jeder Hersteller hat inzwischen eins und am Ende bleibt doch nur ein harter Kern übrig, so solls sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. August 2015)

Das Salsa Beargrease gefällt mir am besten, was ich auf den Bildern sehen konnte.
Bei dem neuen Surly Wednesday weiß ich nicht so recht was das soll.
Kreuzung aus ICT und Pugsley?


----------



## cherokee190 (27. August 2015)

Rohloff taugliches Surly Fatbike mit moderner Geo.
Mir gefällt das Wednesday, allerdings hätte ich mir Slider o.ä. gewünscht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. August 2015)

Ich persönlich,finde das Head sehr ansprechend!
Preis geht auch noch i.O.!


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. August 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ich persönlich,finde das Head sehr ansprechend!
> Preis geht auch noch i.O.!


Als (inzwischen weniger aktiver) Tennisspieler graut's mir da etwas.


----------



## zoomer (27. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Das Salsa Beargrease gefällt mir am besten, was ich auf den Bildern sehen konnte.
> Bei dem neuen Surly Wednesday weiß ich nicht so recht was das soll.
> Kreuzung aus ICT und Pugsley?



Ich seh es als modernisiertes symmetrisches Pugsley.
Für Jemanden der Fat und Stahl will aber den ICT nicht ausschöpft.
(Also praktisch wie ich - nur will ich trotzdem den ICT haben)

Und leichter ist die Mittwoch auch noch.
Nates im Matsch und Winter, für die Sommerovernighter die kommenden 4.5er JJ's.
Vielleicht noch die halbfette Rohloff dazu.


----------



## Sandro31 (27. August 2015)

Gibt es neue Federgabeln ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. August 2015)

Na Na, das können die Surly-Leute besser. Habe mir da was anderes erwartet.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. August 2015)

Kalendertauglich?


----------



## Fabeymer (27. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Na Na, das können die Surly-Leute besser. Habe mir da was anderes erwartet.



Was denn genau? Das Wedneyday ist im Prinzip 'ne Krampe mit 170er Hinterbau und Platz für mittelfette Reifen. Für mich ist das ein top Allrounder und vor allem das Trailbike, das der ICT aufgrund seiner Ausmaße nicht vollends sein kann.



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Kalendertauglich?



Schönes Bild, aber in den Kalender kommen nur Fotos von Forenmitgliedern. Wurde zu Beginn so festgelegt. Für uns, von uns.


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. August 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was denn genau? Das Wedneyday ist im Prinzip 'ne Krampe mit 170er Hinterbau und Platz für mittelfette Reifen. Für mich ist das ein top Allrounder und vor allem das Trailbike, das der ICT aufgrund seiner Ausmaße nicht vollends sein kann.



Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, habe ich mir ein 29er x 4.0 Fatbike von Surly gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (27. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, habe ich mir ein 29er x 4.0 Fatbike von Surly gewünscht.



Da muss ich erstmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Marc B (28. August 2015)

Gestern noch mehr Bilder gemacht:


----------



## exto (28. August 2015)

Also mir gefällt das Wednesday richtig gut!

Falls da 29+ Laufräder passen, kann ich mir das als gute Option zur Reduzierung der Garagenbelegung vorstellen: 

Ein fetter LRS mit Rohloff (trotz der für diesen Zweck nicht ganz optimalen Ausfaller) und ein 29+ Singlespeed LRS.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (28. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, habe ich mir ein 29er x 4.0 Fatbike von Surly gewünscht.





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Da muss ich erstmal drüber nachdenken.



....ich hab darüber nachgedacht und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand ernsthaft ein 29 x 4.0 in Bewegung setzen möchte, die rotierenden "Hauptmassen" eines Laufrades wandern da ganz schön nach aussen und wollen erst mal in Bewegung gesetzt werden.

Dann doch lieber gleich so ein Teil: http://truebikes.eu/

Wie exto schon angemerkt hatte, hat Surly einiges an Felgengrössen und Reifen da anzubieten, vieles dürfte da auch problemlos in den "für fette Rahmen" unterbringen zu sein.


----------



## exto (28. August 2015)

Außerdem wär das Wednesday ein prima Kandidat für die kostengünstige Rohloff-Alternative, die mir schon länger im Kopf rum schwebt: 170mm Alfine 11!

Maschinenbauer anybody? Gerne Austausch per PM und Schluss mit Off-Topic


----------



## Vighor (28. August 2015)

kaftshaldendli schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber gleich so ein Teil: http://truebikes.eu/


Oww, ja .. Da wär ich auch interessiert wenn die ein 36+ Rad raus bringen.


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. August 2015)

kaftshaldendli schrieb:


> ....ich hab darüber nachgedacht und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand ernsthaft ein 29 x 4.0 in Bewegung setzen möchte, die rotierenden "Hauptmassen" eines Laufrades wandern da ganz schön nach aussen und wollen erst mal in Bewegung gesetzt werden.



Diesen Spruch hat man schon bei 26 x 3.8 gebracht, und was wurde daraus....


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. August 2015)

Snowshoe 3XL 29x5.05


----------



## kaftshaldendli (28. August 2015)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Diesen Spruch hat man schon bei 26 x 3.8 gebracht, und was wurde daraus....



naja das dass "eigentlich durchschnittlich vernünftig gesehen ein gut funktionierendes optimales" Format fürs Gelände ist, einige sollen sogar gemerkt haben, das was drüber geht nicht unbedingt so groß zum Vorteil wird - aber das passt schon so noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (30. August 2015)

Noch mal Cube:





Gefallen mir recht gut, hoffentlich stimmt P/L!


----------



## danie-dani (30. August 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Noch mal Cube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preise sind schon hinterlegt auf der Cube Website


----------



## hw_doc (30. August 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Preise sind schon hinterlegt auf der Cube Website



Ah, gefunden: http://www.cube.eu/produkte/hardtail/fatbike/

Also 1.799 für den Einstieg mit Bluto und vernünftig wirkenden TLR-Laufrädern find ich in diesen Zeiten wirklich schon mal gut, 1.999 mit 1x11 auch.


----------



## cherokee190 (30. August 2015)

Auch schon auf der Seite von biker-boarder gelistet ...

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...-blacknflashred-Mountainbike-19-Zoll-427682_1

... Schade das es kein Modell mit starrer Gabel gibt


----------



## accutrax (30. August 2015)

nachtrag zum wednesday...sehr sehr schönes rad !
ausfallende....





und DANKE ! an Marc B für die bilder von der eurobike....super !!

gruss accu


----------



## Bumble (30. August 2015)

accutrax schrieb:


> nachtrag zum wednesday...sehr sehr schönes rad !
> ausfallende....
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind 3 fest vorgegebene Achs-Positionen, seh ich das richtig ?

Verschiebbare Bremsaufnahme find ich auch sehr sinnvoll zum Ausgleichen/Anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (30. August 2015)

so wie montiert sind die achs-positionen frei verschiebbar..
laut surly in der vordersten position für 26x3.8 in der hintersten für 26x4.6..

gruss accu


----------



## exto (30. August 2015)

Interessantes Konzept: 177mm Steckachse in einem Trackend. Dazu Adapter für 170er QR-Achse.
Simpel und gut.


----------



## jmr-biking (30. August 2015)

Trotz den ganzen Neuerscheinungen bleibe ich meinem Fatty treu. Jetzt mit neuen Schlappen und Schwalbe Nr. 13. Mal eben 740 gr. weniger.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. August 2015)

Ist ja auch ein schönes bike,würde ich auch nicht abgeben


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. August 2015)

Schuhwerk wechseln - voll OK.
Fatty wechseln - nur für den, der noch keines hat.


----------



## Vighor (30. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schuhwerk wechseln - voll OK.
> Fatty wechseln - nur für den, der noch keines hat.


Zum Glück hab ich ja kein Fatty, da darf ich wechseln soviel ich will 

Heute dann mal ne Runde auf dem Moonlander gefahren


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. August 2015)

Für "ne Runde" steh ich doch  gar nicht erst auf... so sind wir Deutschen halt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. August 2015)

@Vighor du alter Angeber


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. August 2015)

Find ich jetzt gar nicht _so _schlimm.


----------



## skaster (30. August 2015)

Schlimm find ich nur die Leitungsverlegung am Nicolai , ansonsten völlig normaler Fuhrpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (30. August 2015)

Hab mein Trek Farley 6 mal zweckentfremdet:




 


 
Auch der Kollega war, zuerst zwar etwas skeptisch, aber dann begeistert:


----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt das Wednesday richtig gut!
> 
> Falls da 29+ Laufräder passen, kann ich mir das als gute Option zur Reduzierung der Garagenbelegung vorstellen:
> 
> Ein fetter LRS mit Rohloff (trotz der für diesen Zweck nicht ganz optimalen Ausfaller) und ein 29+ Singlespeed LRS.


Jo, also ich nehme dann deinen cnc Rahmen


----------



## svennox (2. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Finde auch,die meisten gehören in den "Mit dem Fat Bike unterwegs" thread.
> Anyway.....




..somit kommt hier mal ein Netzfundfoto


----------



## svennox (2. September 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ___





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hier gibt's noch mehr Bilder: https://www.flickr.com/photos/oldklein


----------



## svennox (2. September 2015)

@Wbs_70 ..würde mich über mehr Fotos von dem schönen Slayer freuen!!!!!! 





von User Wbs_70


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. September 2015)

Knappen bei der Arbeit


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. September 2015)




----------



## McSlow (4. September 2015)

So, mal n paar ordentliche Bilder nach der Renovierung:


----------



## BigJohn (4. September 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht warum die in all den Jahren nie was an der Farbe gemacht haben. Den Rahmen könnte man auch ab Werk so bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravelander (4. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum die in all den Jahren nie was an der Farbe gemacht haben. Den Rahmen könnte man auch ab Werk so bekommen.


ich finde das Weiß auch ziemlich abschreckend - in der obigen Farbe gefällt es mir sehr viel besser!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

Sehr schöne Schnappschüsse @McSlow danke fürs Teilen.


----------



## absvrd (4. September 2015)

So sieht der on one fatty ja mal richtig gut aus! Kein Vergleich zum weiß...


----------



## hw_doc (4. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum die in all den Jahren nie was an der Farbe gemacht haben. Den Rahmen könnte man auch ab Werk so bekommen.





Gravelander schrieb:


> ich finde das Weiß auch ziemlich abschreckend - in der obigen Farbe gefällt es mir sehr viel besser!



Ich warte jetzt schon seit Wochen, dass mein Fatty-Rahmen vom Beschichten bei Götz wiederkommt...
Eigentlich sollte das Ergebnis noch ein wenig Sonne abbekommen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. September 2015)

bei mir durfte der Rahmen in Originalfarbe genau für eine 1/2 Stunde aus dem Karton raus um mir über die zukünftige Farbe klar zu werden


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2015)

Semi-Fat by alledrecksnamensindschonvergeben, auf Flickr




Semi-Fat by alledrecksnamensindschonvergeben, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

Das schaut ganz schön scheizze aus.. OK, die Freakshow kann beginnen...


----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2015)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Semi-Fat by alledrecksnamensindschonvergeben, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und welches fährt sich jetzt besser?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2015)

Das Konzept hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Dem Plustrend zum Dank allerding etwas perfektioniert 
Damit man eben eine anständige Gabel hat, hinten 4.8 und vorne 3,6 (gibts 3,6er ?? )
Die Manitou ist ja für 3,4er Reifen friegegeben und die Fox für 3,2er. Aber hab heut extra aufgepaßt, bei der Fox paßt wesentlich mehr rein 

G.


----------



## McSlow (5. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Damit man eben eine anständige Gabel hat, hinten 4.8 und vorne 3,6 (gibts 3,6er ?? )



Was ist denn an der Bluto so schlecht, hör öfter mal das man die aus Performancegründen nicht will.
Hab nun die letzten Jahre haufenweise Federgabeln durch ( Fox Float36, RS Revelation, ältere Pikes, div. Manitou Minutes/R7 und eben die Bluto. Und ich würd die jetzt mal mindestens in die Top 2 von dem ganzen Haufen einsortieren. Spricht ordentlich an, hat ne brauchbare Kennlinie und ist nicht superschwer. Gut  - ne wirklich aktuelle RS Pike oder sowas bin ich noch nicht gefahren, vieleicht ist da ja was an mir vorbeigegangen...

RST bietet übrigens mittlerweile mit der Renegade auch eine Fettgabel an. Keine Ahnung ob die gut ist


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2015)

McSlow schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der Bluto so schlecht, hör öfter mal das man die aus Performancegründen nicht will.
> Hab nun die letzten Jahre haufenweise Federgabeln durch ( Fox Float36, RS Revelation, ältere Pikes, div. Manitou Minutes/R7 und eben die Bluto. Und ich würd die jetzt mal mindestens in die Top 2 von dem ganzen Haufen einsortieren. Spricht ordentlich an, hat ne brauchbare Kennlinie und ist nicht superschwer. Gut  - ne wirklich aktuelle RS Pike oder sowas bin ich noch nicht gefahren, vieleicht ist da ja was an mir vorbeigegangen...
> 
> RST bietet übrigens mittlerweile mit der Renegade auch eine Fettgabel an. Keine Ahnung ob die gut ist



Abgesehen davon das ich der einzige bin, der bei uns noch keinen Defekt hatte, ist sie eine mittlere Funktionskathastrophe.
Liegt wohl daran das ich Anderes gewohnt bin. Die Gabel ist den Laufrädern um Welten nicht gewachsen.
Aber auch um Welten besser wie garkeine 
Bei unter 10% Sag bekommt man einigermaßen Kontrolle rein, wobeis es bei den Reifen wohl immer besser ist so wenig Sag zu fahren 

Zur RST hab ich ja eben schon wo anders was geschrieben. Macht auf jedenfall keinen schlechten Eindruck.

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das ich der einzige bin, der bei uns noch keinen Defekt hatte, ist sie eine mittlere Funktionskathastrophe.
> Liegt wohl daran das ich Anderes gewohnt bin. Die Gabel ist den Laufrädern um Welten nicht gewachsen.
> Aber auch um Welten besser wie garkeine
> Bei unter 10% Sag bekommt man einigermaßen Kontrolle rein, wobeis es bei den Reifen wohl immer besser ist so wenig Sag zu fahren
> ...


Das ist ja auch _so eine Sache_, die hier im Forum bestimmt schon oft zu Missverständnissen geführt hat. Da fragt z.B. einer der S0 bis 1-Trails fährt nach der Performance von Gabel xy und einer der z.B. S1 bis 3-Trails fährt antwortet...
Die Frage ist ja schon: _Wozu_ (Gelände) und _zu wem_ (Fahrerty) passt diese oder jene Gabel, z.B. die Bluto?
Wenn du Brocken, Harz, ausgesetzte Trails fährst, sind technische Stellen - besonders wenn der Fahrer in der Lage ist, diese schnell zu fahren - wohl ein stärker begrenzender Faktor für die _optimale_ Funktion der Bluto. Nur, um mal ein Beispiel für Gründe zu geben, warum die Gabel nicht optimal für Fahrer xy geeignet sein _könnte_ (Konjunktiv bewusst gewählt).
Das pauschale Absprechen, nach dem Motto "Taugt nix", "Luftpumpe" usw. ist da nicht hilfreich und wird auch nicht der Realität aller anderen Biker gerecht; außer der Person, der die Gabel aus einem _bestimmten _Grund nicht taugt.

Da muss deshalb jeder Einzelne selbst ran und eben die Selbst-er-fahrung machen. Alles andere hülft nüscht, schönen Sonntag.

Gleich mal Fatty und Bluto über die Sonntagstrails scheuchen, freu.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch _so eine Sache_, die hier im Forum bestimmt schon oft zu Missverständnissen geführt hat. Da fragt z.B. einer der S0 bis 1-Trails fährt nach der Performance von Gabel xy und einer der z.B. S1 bis 3-Trails fährt antwortet...
> Die Frage ist ja schon: _Wozu_ (Gelände) und _zu wem_ (Fahrerty) passt diese oder jene Gabel, z.B. die Bluto?
> Wenn du Brocken, Harz, ausgesetzte Trails fährst, sind technische Stellen - besonders wenn der Fahrer in der Lage ist, diese schnell zu fahren - wohl ein stärker begrenzender Faktor für die _optimale_ Funktion der Bluto. Nur, um mal ein Beispiel für Gründe zu geben, warum die Gabel nicht optimal für Fahrer xy geeignet sein _könnte_ (Konjunktiv bewusst gewählt).
> Das pauschale Absprechen, nach dem Motto "Taugt nix", "Luftpumpe" usw. ist da nicht hilfreich und wird auch nicht der Realität aller anderen Biker gerecht; außer der Person, der die Gabel aus einem _bestimmten _Grund nicht taugt.
> ...



Naja, ganz unabhängig vom Fahrertyp, die Bluto ist wohl die Beste die es zur Zeit zu kaufen gibt, aber sie ist bei weitem noch nicht gut.
Dazu kommt, das bei uns bei 3 von 4 Blutos bereits das Innenleben versagt hat und die Luft aus der Luftkamer ins Casting entweicht.

Scheib auf jedenfall mal was zur Lefty, weil die müßte ja schon eine anständige Funktion haben.

G.


----------



## jmr-biking (6. September 2015)

Hm, ich glaub die Bluto wird doch in einem Extra-Fred ausführlich behandelt. Und nen Fatbike-Meichmacher-Fred gibt`s doch auch. Vielleicht lieber da weiter fachsimpeln, bevor die Galerie weiter verschandelt wird!


----------



## Gravelander (6. September 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaub die Bluto wird doch in einem Extra-Fred ausführlich behandelt. Und nen Fatbike-Meichmacher-Fred gibt`s doch auch. Vielleicht lieber da weiter fachsimpeln, bevor die Galerie weiter verschandelt wird!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418307


nice!
Mein Salamandre-Rahmen ist so gut wie fertig - nur der Lackierer und der Aufbau fehlt dann noch und ich plane noch in diesem Winter erste Fahreindrücke hierlassen zu können ;-)
(wird aber ein Cargo-Pinion-Fatbike - ...und ich habe mich gegen so eine hell/ausgeblichene Farbe wie auf obigem Bild entschieden)


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> nice!
> Mein Salamandre-Rahmen ist so gut wie fertig - nur der Lackierer und der Aufbau fehlt dann noch und ich plane noch in diesem Winter erste Fahreindrücke hierlassen zu können ;-)
> (wird aber ein Cargo-Pinion-Fatbike - ...und ich habe mich gegen so eine hell/ausgeblichene Farbe wie auf obigem Bild entschieden)


Das "aber" ist hier nicht wirklich gerechfertigt. Gerade das macht es doch noch interessanter. Sprengt dein Rahmen die 1000€?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravelander (6. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das "aber" ist hier nicht wirklich gerechfertigt. Gerade das macht es doch noch interessanter. Sprengt dein Rahmen die 1000€?


absolut - gibt es überhaupt Pinion-Rahmen unter 1000€? Naja und dann eben noch Sonderwünsche wie eben die Cargo-Verlängerung und Gepäckträger - und eben auf meine Größe zugeschnitten - da kommt schon ein ordentlicher Wert zusammen... bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## Rommos (6. September 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hm, ich glaub die Bluto wird doch in einem Extra-Fred ausführlich behandelt. Und nen Fatbike-Meichmacher-Fred gibt`s doch auch. Vielleicht lieber da weiter fachsimpeln, bevor die Galerie weiter verschandelt wird!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 418307


... noch ein silberner Lenker dran, dazu ein Cambium  - und ab zu mir bitte,  passt ideal in den Fuhrpark 

Zur Not übernehme ich die Umrüstung selbst...


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> absolut - gibt es überhaupt Pinion-Rahmen unter 1000€? Naja und dann eben noch Sonderwünsche wie eben die Cargo-Verlängerung und Gepäckträger - und eben auf meine Größe zugeschnitten - da kommt schon ein ordentlicher Wert zusammen... bin sehr gespannt.


Die Preie von Pinion-Rahmen kenne ich absolut nicht, war mehr interessehalber. Bei Salamandre fangen oder fingen die Basis-Rahmen ja mal bei 700€ an. Die Preisliste sagt mir gerade, dass Pinion-Rahmen ab 2200€ zu haben sind. Ich hoffe dann mal, dass das die Pinion selbst mit einschließt


----------



## wtb_rider (6. September 2015)

Regen aber naja, schnell mal den neuen Lrs ausprobiert,...bin so mässig begeistert von den neuen Reifen. Da muss ich wohl noch etwas rumprobieren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. September 2015)




----------



## Rommos (6. September 2015)

Big Forest Frameworks


----------



## mikeonbike (7. September 2015)

die 3" knards fahren sich nach meinem empfinden besser - leichter, breiter, mehr grip und optisch auch besser passend...


----------



## hw_doc (7. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418412



Kann Spuren von Wind enthalten...  B)


----------



## hw_doc (7. September 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Big Forest Frameworks



So brachial es auch aussieht, umso schlechter lässt es sich wohl fahren: Erinnert mich auf den ersten Blick an die späten 90er-Jahre Stevens-Rahmen mit ziemlich unmöglicher Geometrie + langer Vorbau + gerader Lenker = aua und Überschlagsgefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (7. September 2015)

Aus dem Beister-Thread von mtbr:


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. September 2015)

Landwirtschaftliches Fatbike gestern in der Jachenau getroffen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Aus dem Beister-Thread von mtbr:


Das nenne ich mal fäättt....


----------



## ufp (7. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So brachial es auch aussieht, umso schlechter lässt es sich wohl fahren: Erinnert mich auf den ersten Blick an die späten 90er-Jahre Stevens-Rahmen mit ziemlich unmöglicher Geometrie + langer Vorbau + gerader Lenker = aua und Überschlagsgefühl.


Es mag zwar ungewöhnlich aussehen, vor allem wenn man sich an die seit einigen Jahren abfallenden Oberrohre zum Sattel hin gewöhnt hat, oder zumindest etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aussehen, aber, was außer dem geraden Oberrohr hat sich noch (so groß) geändert? (Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel?)


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. September 2015)

Fatbiker Klischee!!!


----------



## hw_doc (7. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal fäättt....



Ja, zusammen mit den hochbauenden 90er Nexties und dem kompakten Rahmen schaut das wirklich extrem aus...



ufp schrieb:


> Es mag zwar ungewöhnlich aussehen, vor allem wenn man sich an die seit einigen Jahren abfallenden Oberrohre zum Sattel hin gewöhnt hat, oder zumindest etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aussehen, aber, was außer dem geraden Oberrohr hat sich noch (so groß) geändert? (Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel?)



Die Gabel dürfte nicht mal 450 mm haben. Dazu schmaler Lenker und 0 Vorbauhöhe bei vermutlich 140 mm...
Und ich bekomm für meine Sattelüberhöhung schon oft genug einen drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So brachial es auch aussieht, umso schlechter lässt es sich wohl fahren: Erinnert mich auf den ersten Blick an die späten 90er-Jahre Stevens-Rahmen mit ziemlich unmöglicher Geometrie + langer Vorbau + gerader Lenker = aua und Überschlagsgefühl.



Ich denke, da hat sich einfach jemand die Freiheit genommen, sich ein Rad auf seinen eigenen Geschmack und seine Bedürfnisse zuschneiden zu lassen. Es sieht nicht so aus, als sei das Ziel die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gewesen zu sein.

Gut so!


----------



## bigforestframes (7. September 2015)

Hallo Fatbikers!  Gabellänge ist so 420mm, die Auftrag war so das es soll knapp sein.  Und, die Oberrohr muss horizontal sein.  Ich finde, seht super aus aber ja ich habe es gebaut (war aber nicht meine Idee).  Bevor die Pulverbeschichtung bin ich mit so 40mm spacers (in Foto Ohne) am trail, und eine Riser Lenker am Trail gefahren, und ich fand es super.  Nach Pulverbeschichtung bin ich kurz mal an der Strasse gefahren, so im Foto, und fand es auch eigentlich geil.   Vorbau ist 120mm.


----------



## hw_doc (7. September 2015)

bigforestframes schrieb:


> Hallo Fatbikers!  Gabellänge ist so 420mm, die Auftrag war so das es soll knapp sein.  Und, die Oberrohr muss horizontal sein.  Ich finde, seht super aus aber ja ich habe es gebaut (war aber nicht meine Idee).  Bevor die Pulverbeschichtung bin ich mit so 40mm spacers (in Foto Ohne) am trail, und eine Riser Lenker am Trail gefahren, und ich fand es super.  Nach Pulverbeschichtung bin ich kurz mal an der Strasse gefahren, so im Foto, und fand es auch eigentlich geil.   Vorbau ist 120mm.



Hehe, sag ich doch:
Sieht top aus, aber im Gelände darf es gern vorne "etwas" höher sein.  B)

Was für Reifen sind denn das?

Edit - ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2015)

Also ich finde es geil, hat was  von nem Hotrod


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und welches fährt sich jetzt besser?



Vorne dünn, hinten dick. Da ist nur der Lenkwinkel zu flach, in Kurven kippt es deshalb ab. Ansonsten fühlt es sich ganz gut an, habs aber noch nicht im Gelände ausprobiert. 
Vorne dick, hinten dünn ist nicht so überzeugend, zu steiler Lenkwinkel, Selfsteering und ein Steuersatz der schwer geht (ich hab die Konen auf den Gabeln gelassen und der eine passt, der andere nicht so ganz) sorgen für ein nicht so ganz angenehmes Lenkverhalten. Hab ich aber auch eher zusammengesteckt, damit die Teile alle aufgeräumt sind. Das andere interessiert mich hingegen wirklich, das will ich schon länger mal ausprobieren. Dicke Reifen mag ich ja an sich schon gern, aber weder Self-Steering noch Starrgabel machen mir so richtig Spaß...


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (8. September 2015)

Servus zusammen!

Hier endlich mal ein Bild von meinem On One FATTY:






...hoffe natürlich, dass es gefällt.


----------



## dorfmann (8. September 2015)

Klasse Bild !
Und mit Originallackierung in weiß-orange gefällts mir immer noch am besten


----------



## Fabeymer (10. September 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (10. September 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


Das Bild hat mich jetzt echt dazu bewogen meine Kassette anstarren zu gehen


----------



## Fabeymer (10. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Bild hat mich jetzt echt dazu bewogen meine Kassette anstarren zu gehen



Finde ich gut, dann bin ich mit so einem Verhalten nicht alleine. 
Seit ich Kings und 'ne Spurcycle mein eigen nenne, schleiche ich manchmal abends runter, nur um kurz dem Freilauf zu lauschen oder um einmal zu klingeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. September 2015)

Fette Räder in Domburg und Sonnenuntergang mitohne zwei Räder. Groetjes!


----------



## Fanatic3001 (12. September 2015)

Kennt ihr bestimmt schon. Aber was Arni fährt kann nur gut sein


 
Sollte ich mir demnächst noch ein "normales" Fatbike zulegen, würde es ein Cannondale.
Bis jetzt war mein Favorit das Canyon Dude...


 
Bis dahin oder generell mein Transportvehicle, da mein Hauptbike noch ein Enduro ist.


----------



## zoomer (13. September 2015)

XTERRAIN Electric All-Terrain Bicycle.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2015)

Neues Fatback: Das Skookum.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> XTERRAIN Electric All-Terrain Bicycle.


"sie ist jung und braucht das Geld...."
das komische Fahrrad ähnliche Ding versaut das gesamte Bild


----------



## duc-748S (13. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> XTERRAIN Electric All-Terrain Bicycle.


"This is one cool looking bike."
Deren ernst?
Das Ding sieht ja mal einfach nur kacke aus.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. September 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Neues Fatback: Das Skookum.



Hui, ein Namensdiebstahl. Ob das Pipedream gefällt?


----------



## jmr-biking (13. September 2015)

Von Spezialized für Ken Block. Fragwürdiges Ding.


----------



## criscross (13. September 2015)

nen E - Fatty mit Beiwagen ...... erinnert mich so an das Streitwagen Rennen bei Asterix & Obelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spoich (13. September 2015)

Gestern neuen Einsatzzweck für "s´Digge" entdeckt:


----------



## BigJohn (13. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> XTERRAIN Electric All-Terrain Bicycle.


Die Gabel dürfte ne Hanebrink sein


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. September 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Von Spezialized für Ken Block. Fragwürdiges Ding.
> Anhang anzeigen 419774
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419775
> ...


warum fragwürdig ?
es ist eine Einzelanfertigung für Ken, der u.U. damit was interessantes (irres) anstellen will/wird.
Wenn ja, dann bin ich darauf sehr gespannt das könnte geil werden 
Seine div. Rallycross Action Videos sind IMHO jedenfalls sehenswert


----------



## jmr-biking (13. September 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> warum fragwürdig ?
> es ist eine Einzelanfertigung für Ken, der u.U. damit was interessantes (irres) anstellen will/wird.
> Wenn ja, dann bin ich darauf sehr gespannt das könnte geil werden
> Seine div. Rallycross Action Videos sind IMHO jedenfalls sehenswert



Auf jeden Fall mal eine anderes Video. Mal sehen, was er daraus macht. Anfangs fand ich seine Driftshows auch ganz gut. Aber auf Dauer ist es doch immer das gleiche.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. September 2015)

Heute ist wohl Tag der Kuriositäten...


----------



## Bumble (13. September 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Anfangs fand ich seine Driftshows auch ganz gut. Aber auf Dauer ist es doch immer das gleiche.


Im Prinzip schon, er fährt immer mit irgendeinem Auto rum  Was willste denn grundlegend anders machen 

Die Locations und Fahrzeuge variieren halt ein wenig, die Fahrtechnik ist immer gleich krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. September 2015)

Meins:





;-)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. September 2015)

Hier mal was Neues vom Demo Day der Interbike:
(alle Bilder geklaut bei http://fat-bike.com/2015/09/interbike-dirt-demo-2015-day-1/?utm_campaign=coschedule&utm_source=facebook_page&utm_medium=Fat-Bike.com&utm_content=Interbike Outdoor Demo 2015 - Day 1)

Auch wenn ich die Idee eines Billig-Borealis nicht toll finde, hier das Flume in Alu(!):





Das Borealis Crestone hatten wir ja schon:





Ein neues Team Whiteout von 9:zero:7





Und ein Litespeed in Fett!


----------



## Pugy (15. September 2015)

9:zero:7 slider 170


----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2015)

Pugy schrieb:


> 9:zero:7 slider 170
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420335


Oder gleich ein KHS, wo es den Rahmen schon über ein Jahr gibt.


----------



## LockeTirol (15. September 2015)

Darf ich vorstellen, mein neues Fat Bike von VPACE. Rahmen 1450g in M, starre Gabel mit 150 x 15mm und 700g ist im Set dabei. Geht aber auch richtig geil mit der Federgabel. Bin total happy


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. September 2015)

Glückwunsch,viel Spaß damit!
Was bringt es den auf die Waage?


----------



## LockeTirol (15. September 2015)

Danke,  13,4 mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter und Schläuchen


----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2015)

Warum denn bisher die Geheimhaltung? Der Rahmen ist jetzt nicht gerade exklusiv.


----------



## LockeTirol (15. September 2015)

Da waren noch ein, zwei Dinge unklar.


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2015)

Das ganze Fotoalbum auf Facebook ist voll von tollen Fatbike-Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruisin´Devil (16. September 2015)




----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hier mal was Neues vom Demo Day der Interbike:
> (alle Bilder geklaut bei http://fat-bike.com/2015/09/interbike-dirt-demo-2015-day-1/?utm_campaign=coschedule&utm_source=facebook_page&utm_medium=Fat-Bike.com&utm_content=Interbike Outdoor Demo 2015 - Day 1)
> 
> Auch wenn ich die Idee eines Billig-Borealis nicht toll finde, hier das Flume in Alu(!):
> ...



Oh, Juggernaut Pro...


----------



## michi3 (17. September 2015)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. September 2015)

Mit der weißen Lauf Forke sieht das blaue Crestone sogar irgendwie stimmig aus!

Fun Fact: Nachdem Co-Founder Adam Miller seinen Anteil verkauft hat, sind die Räder nur noch "Colorado Inspired" und nicht mehr "Alaska und Colorado Inspired" Jedenfalls wenn man der Kettenstrebe glauben darf


----------



## BigJohn (17. September 2015)

Ich glaube die gelbe Maxxis-Reklametafel wirkt sich hier auch positiv auf den Gesamteindruck aus.


----------



## skaster (17. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich glaube die gelbe Maxxis-Reklametafel wirkt sich hier auch positiv auf den Gesamteindruck aus.


Die Werbetafeln würde ich gerne mal ans Tusker packen.


----------



## hw_doc (17. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Die Werbetafeln würde ich gerne mal ans Tusker packen.



Du meinst nicht die Mammoth, oder?


----------



## skaster (17. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht die Mammoth, oder?


Für mich sehen die eher wie Minion FBF/FBR aus.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. September 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Nachdem Co-Founder Adam Miller seinen Anteil verkauft hat, sind die Räder nur noch "Colorado Inspired" und nicht mehr "Alaska und Colorado Inspired" Jedenfalls wenn man der Kettenstrebe glauben darf



Danke für die Info.
Bin derzeit am Packen für meinen Umzug und mir ist eben seine Visitenkarte in die Hände gefallen...jetzt weiß ich, dass es nicht mehr nötig ist, sie weiterhin aufzubewahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. September 2015)




----------



## zoomer (18. September 2015)

Rahmengewicht würde mich noch interessieren.
Im Gegensatz zu den 2920 g für einen M ICT.

Die Mittwoch ist zwar nicht so stabil ausgelegt, verfügt anscheinend aber
auch nicht über einen ausgetüftelten customkonifizierten Rohrsatz.


----------



## accutrax (18. September 2015)

findet sich unter " wednesday FAQ"

gruss accu


----------



## himbeerquark (18. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> auch nicht über einen ausgetüftelten customkonifizierten Rohrsatz


dazu gibt's eine Surly blog-Eintrag, Quintessenz: nur so wirds günstiger (also im Vgl. zum Bruder und dem ICT)


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2015)

Ich weiss nicht ob der ICT Customrohrsatz den $ 900 Aufpreis wert war 
Die Mittwoch soll "compliant" sein, das hab ich gerne.
Das ist der ICT jedenfalls nicht.
(Mein Kona Unit aber auch nicht)


Schade wegen der max 4.6er Reifen.
Aber die Mittwoch ist einfach bildschön ....


----------



## accutrax (18. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber die Mittwoch ist einfach bildschön ....



wirklich wahr...
auf dem weg in die berge nach der eurobike habe ich so überlegt was mir am besten gefallen hat, oder sagen wir mal am eindrücklichsten in erinnerung geblieben ist auf die schnelle....
ganz klar -mittwoch- 
ein geradezu langweiliger ungefederter rahmen aus geraden rohren in einem seltsamen blau...
an einem völlig leeren surly stand am public-samstag um 11:00..

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. September 2015)

Warum wiegt mein Alu Rahmen nochmal 2,6 kg?


----------



## zoomer (18. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Warum wiegt mein Alu Rahmen nochmal 2,6 kg?



bomp proof


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2015)

_*Bumb*_ proof. *Das* wärs gewesen! *





*= Der Lack hält jedem Neutronenschleifer stand.


----------



## Bumble (19. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber *die* Mittwoch ist einfach bildschön ....



Was issen an dem Rahmen weiblich ?


----------



## zoomer (19. September 2015)

Die Farbe ... und die 4"


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. September 2015)

Kona im Tarnanzug!


----------



## hw_doc (19. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kona im Tarnanzug!
> Anhang anzeigen 421204



Immer noch ein schönes Teil!
Da würd sich doch sicherlich ne neue SASO gut dran machen!


----------



## ufp (19. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kona im Tarnanzug!
> Anhang anzeigen 421204


Wirkt wie ein Kinderrad. 24 Zoll?


----------



## Bumble (19. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Immer noch ein schönes Teil!
> Da würd sich doch sicherlich ne neue SASO gut dran machen!


Hast dir mal den Lenkwinkel angeschaut ? 
Und jetzt stells dir mal mit Federgabel vor und lass die mal eintauchen.....


----------



## Bumble (19. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Farbe ... und die 4"


Babyblau is ganz klar ne Jungsfarbe und 4,0 gehören da ja auch net rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (19. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Babyblau is ganz klar ne Jungsfarbe und 4,0 gehören da ja auch net rein


Mach in männlich....

oder auch Ihn


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. September 2015)

@hw_doc ,toll Steffen,habe mir gerade erst vorgrnommen,nichts mehr zu kaufen!
Jetzt hast du mir wieder nen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt

@ufp ,natürlich 20", bin Lilliputaner!

P.S.da hat der Bumble recht,ist absolut Federgabel unfreundlich,das Kona!


----------



## hw_doc (19. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @hw_doc ,toll Steffen,habe mir gerade erst vorgrnommen,nichts mehr zu kaufen!
> Jetzt hast du mir wieder nen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt
> 
> @ufp ,natürlich 20", bin Lilliputaner!
> ...



Mhh...  
Dann vielleicht ne Renegade auf 80 mm?


----------



## skaster (19. September 2015)

Es wird wohl keine Federgabel gegen, die einen so extremen Nachlauf generiert wie die Konagabel. Schau dir mal den Winkel am Steuerrohr an.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Immer noch ein schönes Teil!
> Da würd sich doch sicherlich ne neue SASO gut dran machen!



Oh, wusste gar nicht, dass der Markus Visser jetzt auch Fatbike-Teile hat.. 
Aber für mich ist die Saso nix.


----------



## hw_doc (19. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Es wird wohl keine Federgabel gegen, die einen so extremen Nachlauf generiert wie die Konagabel. Schau dir mal den Winkel am Steuerrohr an.



Hmm. Also ich find bei Kona in der Geo die Angaben vom 70°, 465 mm Einbauhöhe und 48 mm Nachlauf. Das wirkt nun nicht unüblich auf mich und 2016 sind diese Werte trotz Bluto-fähiger VR-Nabe und Tapered-Steuerrohr alle gleich geblieben...  

Und noch ein passendes Bild:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. September 2015)

Leckere Farbe!


----------



## cherokee190 (20. September 2015)

... und schöner Übergang von Gabel zu Steuerrohr.


----------



## BigJohn (20. September 2015)

Die haben ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hmm. Also ich find bei Kona in der Geo die Angaben vom 70°, 465 mm Einbauhöhe und 48 mm Nachlauf. Das wirkt nun nicht unüblich auf mich und 2016 sind diese Werte trotz Bluto-fähiger VR-Nabe und Tapered-Steuerrohr alle gleich geblieben...



Kona verbaut aber auch in 2016 keine Bluto, oder doch ?
Ein Tapered Steuerrohr und ne 150er Nabe heisst nicht dass da unbedingt ne Bluto rein muss 
Passen tuts natürlich, ob man damit dann fahren möchte muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ähnlich den alten Surlys, da war ne Federgabel auch völlig fehl am Platz.

Edit:

_Frame Features: New for 2016, the front hub spacing is now 150x15mm, the fork uses a thru axle and has been updated to be RockShox Bluto suspension-fork compatible. The frame also features a new tapered head tube, which helps provides a stiffer front end and more precise steering control.

_
Welche Bluto man da jetzt bei einer serienmäßigen Gabeleinbaulänge von 465mm nehmen soll, würd ich gerne mal wissen_ _


----------



## ufp (20. September 2015)

Gibts überhaupt ein Fatbike, welches nur für Starrgabeln ausgelegt ist; d.h. eines, welches nicht mit einer "korrigierten" Starrgabel ausgeliefert wird?


----------



## BigJohn (20. September 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt ein Fatbike, welches nur für Starrgabeln ausgelegt ist; d.h. eines, welches nicht mit einer "korrigierten" Starrgabel ausgeliefert wird?


Steht doch in Post über dir. Selbiges gilt eigentlich für alle älteren Rahmen 


Bumble schrieb:


> Welche Bluto man da jetzt bei einer serienmäßigen Gabeleinbaulänge von 465mm nehmen soll, würd ich gerne mal wissen_ _


Du bist dir im klaren darüber, dass dein Fatty genau wie zb das Fell mit ner 468 mm Gabel kommt? Die 80 mm Gabel passt fein.


----------



## dorfmann (20. September 2015)

http://hellerbikes.com


----------



## cherokee190 (20. September 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt ein Fatbike, welches nur für Starrgabeln ausgelegt ist; d.h. eines, welches nicht mit einer "korrigierten" Starrgabel ausgeliefert wird?



Zum Beispiel die traditionellen Surlys 
Die damit in meinen Augen auch bedeutend eleganter aussehen als die Länge schindenden Starrgabeln mit zu viel Platz zwischen Gabelbogen und Reifen.


----------



## zoomer (20. September 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Die damit in meinen Augen auch bedeutend eleganter aussehen als die Länge schindenden Starrgabeln mit zu viel Platz zwischen Gabelbogen und Reifen.



Das macht man so.
Damit die Exkremente besser durch passen und die Pizzarandnichtesser noch einen Mud Guard montieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du bist dir im klaren darüber, dass dein Fatty genau wie zb das Fell mit ner 468 mm Gabel kommt? Die 80 mm Gabel passt fein.



Hast recht, war mir garnicht mehr bewusst wie kurz die Seriengabel ist, beim Fatty sinds nur 470mm. Hatte die ja nie und bin direkt auf die Saso.
Das erklärt aber auch meine anfänglichen Probleme und den Aufriss den ich mit nem möglichst flachen Steuersatz gemacht habe.
Trotzdem kommt das Fatty aber mit nem 68er Lenkwinkel und is dadurch deutlich besser geeignet als ein Oldschool-Rahmen mit 70er LW.
Die 80er Bluto hat 491mm EBL.

Und schnell noch ein Bild vom Mittwoch rein, welches übrigens auch nur ne 468mm Starrgabel hat, bevor der @Fabeymer böse wird


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. September 2015)

Gut! Hab nämlich eine 80mm bestellt/liegen...


----------



## OnTheFly (21. September 2015)




----------



## freetourer (21. September 2015)

Da hier ja gerade recht viel über Geometrien und Lenkwinkel diskutiert wird klinke ich mich mal kurz mit einer Frage ein:

Ich überlege mir gerade ein Fatbike anzuschaffen - es soll aber möglichst trailtauglich / abfahrtslastig sein.

Trotz anfänglicher Dogmen der Industrie bei den 29er habe ich auch dort relativ schnell flache Lenkwinkel schätzen gelernt.

Aktuell schiele ich zu dem Stevens Mobster, da habe ich bereits einmal drauf gesessen und eine kleine Probefahrt gemacht - das fühlte sich ganz gut an.

Ich werde aber ziemlich sicher auch eine Bluto (oder wenn verfügbar eine bessere Alternative) einbauen wollen - dann sollte die Geometrie doch einem Fatbike mit meinen Vorgaben doch ganz tauglich sein !?

Was denkt ihr so darüber?

Und da ja Galerie:


----------



## titzy (21. September 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr so darüber?


Wenn ich so ganz scharf drüber nach denke: --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erst...nteressenten-die-fatbike-kaufberatung.648185/ !


----------



## svennox (22. September 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Heute ist wohl Tag der Kuriositäten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HIHI...bis auf den TriathlonLenker würde ich es nehmen 
..geiles KuriositätenCUSTOM-FAT-BIKE


----------



## zoomer (22. September 2015)

Es ist wieder da und doch für Erwachsene gedacht :







Und der Bruder :


----------



## ufp (22. September 2015)

BMX goes Fat?


----------



## Bumble (22. September 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> BMX goes Fat?


Beim 2. eher Bonanza-Rad goes Fat


----------



## zoomer (22. September 2015)

Na ja, hinten aufs Wohnmobile eben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2015)




----------



## exto (22. September 2015)

Leude! Is doch gut jetzt


----------



## himbeerquark (23. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Es ist wieder da und doch für Erwachsene gedacht :


Die coast cycles sehen doch voll nach Spass aus! (Aber ich vermute hier manchmal, das dieser oft nicht immer Antrieb beim Bike/Fahren ist...)


----------



## Riffer (23. September 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Für mich sehen die eher wie Minion FBF/FBR aus.


 Ich sag mal Colossus, nicht Minion. Irgendwie wirkt das Borealis sogar stimmig...


----------



## skaster (23. September 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Colossus, nicht Minion. Irgendwie wirkt das Borealis sogar stimmig...


Ja, richtig, stimme dir zu. In dieser Reihenfolge  obwohl ich immer noch nicht so recht weiß, wie mir die Lauf Carbonara gefallen soll.


----------



## hw_doc (28. September 2015)

Fat Chili auf Fatty-Basis:











Wer mehr sehen/wissen will: Ab in den Fatty-Fred!


----------



## Fatster (28. September 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fat Chili auf Fatty-Basis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr cooles Bike!


----------



## Aardvark (28. September 2015)

hammer


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Bike!


bis auf die Gabel sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (28. September 2015)

Was ihr alle mit der Gabel habt. Ist jedenfalls besser als die On One Stahl


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. September 2015)

Eben und wenn sie in Wagenfarbe wäre,sähe es noch besser aus!


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was ihr alle mit der Gabel habt. Ist jedenfalls besser als die On One Stahl


stimmt, ganz so arg schlimm isse net 
ich würde sie nur auf platz 2 oder 3 der hässlichsten Fatbike-Gabeln einstufen


----------



## zoomer (28. September 2015)

Ich finde die On One Stahlgabel cool.
Sollte ich mal wieder hinbauen ...


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich finde die On One Stahlgabel cool.
> Sollte ich mal wieder hinbauen ...


Cool finde ich, dass sie super dafür vorbereitet ist Duftbäumchen oder Weihnachtsschmuck recht und links dranzuhängen.


----------



## zoomer (28. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Cool finde ich, dass sie super dafür vorbereitet ist Duftbäumchen oder Weihnachtsschmuck recht und links dranzuhängen.



Die Any Cages des armen Mannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (28. September 2015)

ich find sehr gelungen, die Gabel hat doch was, wobei ich finde das die Kohle Gabel auch sehr gut zum Rahmen passt.


----------



## Fatbike24 (29. September 2015)

http://www.fatbike24.de/blog/fatbike24-de-got-the-blues-secret-blues-service-goes-fat/


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (29. September 2015)

Wenn sie ihre Gitarren noch höher halten... geht bestimmt noch mehr Hardcore  auf ihrem engen TripleTrail


----------



## hw_doc (29. September 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Bike!





Aardvark schrieb:


> hammer





BigJohn schrieb:


> Was ihr alle mit der Gabel habt. Ist jedenfalls besser als die On One Stahl





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Eben und wenn sie in Wagenfarbe wäre,sähe es noch besser aus!





zoomer schrieb:


> Ich finde die On One Stahlgabel cool.
> Sollte ich mal wieder hinbauen ...





wtb_rider schrieb:


> ich find sehr gelungen, die Gabel hat doch was, wobei ich finde das die Kohle Gabel auch sehr gut zum Rahmen passt.





Bumble schrieb:


> stimmt, ganz so arg schlimm isse net
> ich würde sie nur auf platz 2 oder 3 der hässlichsten Fatbike-Gabeln einstufen



Danke für die Blumen!

ich habt ja sicherlich inzwischen im Fatty-Faden gelesen, dass ich noch auf die finale Starrgabel warte.
Direkt von der Seite find ich die Farley-Forke noch erträglich, aber der zusätzlich Bügel oberhalt des Reifens sieht einfach nicht aus.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. September 2015)

Dann schneid ihn doch raus und laß die Gabel lacken.


----------



## hw_doc (30. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Dann schneid ihn doch raus und laß die Gabel lacken.



Ich glaub, dann verlier ich die Garantie


----------



## wj500 (30. September 2015)

Ein Dicker kommt selten allein:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. September 2015)

Orange sieht toll aus,ist das orig. so,oder hast du die Gabel lackieren lassen?


----------



## cube911 (30. September 2015)

das orange haut rein...


----------



## wj500 (30. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Orange sieht toll aus,ist das orig. so,oder hast du die Gabel lackieren lassen?


Hi,
das ist das orange vom 2016 Fatboy Comp.
Angesichts eines drohenden Privatkaufs hat mir meine Dealer einen unwiederstehbaren
Preis gemacht. Das neue orange hat mir im Laden auf Anhieb besser gefallen als das
vom 2015er. Mein Sohn fands auch cool. Dann war ich ein dickes Bündel Scheine weg.

Der bloede Hund hat mir jetzt noch leihweise so nen Lupine Flackscheinwerfer mitgeben.
Jetzt muss ich doch mal ueberlegen wie ich die örtliche Bank knacken kann.

Gruss
  Juergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (30. September 2015)

Einfach den Text um ein paar unflätige Worte verzieren, dann braucht es in der Regel nicht mal die freundliche Bitte. 
...
Galerie!


----------



## Lenne-Blade (30. September 2015)

@Trail Surfer, am Sonntag mal schauen wie die Griespuddingsocken live aussehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. September 2015)

Du bist wohl Optiker mit (n)ur-eigenem Durchblick, ne.


----------



## zoomer (1. Oktober 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...
> Galerie!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424436



Schaut viel weniger schlimm aus als befürchtet.
Irgendwie sogar interessant.


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. Oktober 2015)

Der Fatboy in Orange gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Hier noch ein Bild von www.Fat-bike.de


----------



## Maxed (2. Oktober 2015)

Da wir schon bei Orange sind  Hier mal wieder meins, auf der Kösseine  Steht aber nicht Speci drauf.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Schaut viel weniger schlimm aus als befürchtet.
> Irgendwie sogar interessant.


Danke, zoomer. Mir gefällt es nun so noch besser.


----------



## criscross (3. Oktober 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke, zoomer. Mir gefällt es nun so noch besser.


hast du die Reifen  nach cornering oder popo montiert ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2015)

Die Reifen taugen nur in eine Richtung wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (3. Oktober 2015)

cube911 schrieb:


> das orange haut rein...


Wenn ich das nöchste Mal hinter nem Orangenen herfahre,
setzte ich ne Sonnenbrille auf.


----------



## kaftshaldendli (3. Oktober 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Der Fatboy in Orange gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Hier noch ein Bild von www.Fat-bike.de
> Anhang anzeigen 424482



  echt traurig wie die da so hängen, erinnert an Schlachthof


----------



## kaftshaldendli (3. Oktober 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Der Fatboy in Orange gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Hier noch ein Bild von www.Fat-bike.de
> Anhang anzeigen 424482


----------



## wj500 (4. Oktober 2015)

Das orange haut rein:


----------



## Dr.Struggle (4. Oktober 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Danke, zoomer. Mir gefällt es nun so noch besser.


Ist der Spritzschutz selbst gebaut oder gibts den zu kaufen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ist der Spritzschutz selbst gebaut oder gibts den zu kaufen?


Zu kaufen. Heißt Rie:sel Design dic:ker. Günstigster Gesamtpreis, wenn man ihn direkt in deren Shop bestellt:
http://www.riesel-bike.com/schutzbleche/vorn-fatbike-dic-ker/360/fender-dic-ker-stealth-2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (5. Oktober 2015)

naked bicycles


----------



## Rommos (5. Oktober 2015)

..und noch zwei


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Oktober 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> naked bicycles


Besonders der Lenkwinkel schaut aus der Perspektive aber arg gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## dorfmann (5. Oktober 2015)

so müßte mein ICT nach nem Auffahrunfall aussehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Oktober 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> so müßte mein ICT nach nem Auffahrunfall aussehen


Und der @Bowralph hätte nur ein paar Schrammen ab bekommen.


----------



## Bowralph (5. Oktober 2015)

wirke ich so robust ???


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Oktober 2015)

Aus Italien in Raw. Auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (8. Oktober 2015)

So der Umbau von Nabenschaltung auf Kettenschaltung ist fertig


----------



## Holland (9. Oktober 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Aus Italien in Raw.



Foes aus Italien?


----------



## Bumble (9. Oktober 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Foes aus Italien?


aus Italien geliefert, ja 

http://www.free-ride.it/vendita-bic...i-e-bici-c1907/foes-mutz-fat-bike-p19331/ita/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (9. Oktober 2015)

"fatto a mano in California" (Vorort von Rimini)


----------



## ufp (9. Oktober 2015)

Foes ist eine Ur-Amerikanische Bikefirma mit einen der krassersten Fullyrahmen(anlenkungen).


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2015)

Leute, fangt mal an über die nächste Ecke hinaus zu denken. Das Raw Foes ist so auf der Seite eines italienischen Händlers abgebildet und zu k-a-u-f-e-n.

Läbbe iss abba uch schwär, ne...


----------



## Holland (9. Oktober 2015)

Für die 2800 Euronen kommt aber nur der Rahmen über die Alpen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2015)

Geht's hier denn um Bilder oder Preise oder was verpasse ich gerade?


----------



## dorfmann (9. Oktober 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Für die 2800 Euronen kommt aber nur der Rahmen über die Alpen....



Für 2800,- mußt du den schon selber abholen 

wegen Bilder:


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Carbonforming.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2015)

Schaut eher nach Corban aus...aber mir gefällt das drüber trotzdem um Welten besser 

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2015)

Ellsworth Fully-Fatty wäre glaub ich das ultimative Love-it-or-hate-it-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Oktober 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Foes ist eine Ur-Amerikanische Bikefirma mit einen der krassersten Fullyrahmen(anlenkungen).


Geil, sogar mit den 4.7er Van Helgas


----------



## ufp (10. Oktober 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Bike eines Forumusers :

Nichts aufregendes, aber halt mit Zahnschutz.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (11. Oktober 2015)

Projekt " Fat Fire Storm " powered by Keller-Customs


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Oktober 2015)

Mir zu wild/unruhig.
Gerade die Kurbel-KB-Kombi wirkt mir zu sehr nach bling-bling.
Sieht generell irgendwie mit PS bearbeitet aus!?


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (11. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mir zu wild/unruhig.
> Gerade die Kurbel-KB-Kombi wirkt mir zu sehr nach bling-bling.
> Sieht generell irgendwie mit PS bearbeitet aus!?


Als ob ich es nötig hätte, etwas mit Fotoshop zu bearbeiten.
Aber jedem das seine....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Oktober 2015)

Das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben..

Edit: Die Detailbilder sagen/zeigen mehr. Hätte ich noch oben angehängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (12. Oktober 2015)

Finde es eigentlich schon cool...hätte schönere Fotos verdient


----------



## jmr-biking (12. Oktober 2015)

Hab den Aufbau auf fb verfolgt. Mir gefällt die Farbkombi auch nicht so recht. Das Orange alleine fetzt. 
Aber mir gefallen die vielen Modifizierungen der Komponenten sehr gut. Saubere und professionelle Arbeit!


----------



## skaster (12. Oktober 2015)

Auch wenn ich den Aufbau gelungen finde, muss auch ich sagen, dieses Orange mit diesem Rot beißt sich extrem. Aber vielleicht brennt es in "Echt" gar nicht so sehr im Auge, glaube ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht. Fällt aber auf jeden Fall auf.


----------



## Wilhelm (12. Oktober 2015)

Das Fat Bike von CAVALERIE (FR), "AnaFat", mit 9s-EFFIGear (FR) gips bereits in der Serienversion und ist - zumindest auf deren frankophoner Website - konfigurierbar. Eine maximale Reifenbreite* ist dort allerdings nicht angegeben.






* ... Vielleicht habe ich dies auf der Website auch übersehen, denn bei Französisch hapert's bei mir mit der Sprache immer noch.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2015)

Der aufgezogene Reifen scheint schon das Maximum zu sein. Habe schon andere Bilder gesehen wo man es recht gut erkennt.
Der Rahmen wurde wohl nicht breiter ausgelegt, weils sonst anscheinend der Riemen angeht.

G.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (12. Oktober 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Hab den Aufbau auf fb verfolgt. Mir gefällt die Farbkombi auch nicht so recht. Das Orange alleine fetzt.
> Aber mir gefallen die vielen Modifizierungen der Komponenten sehr gut. Saubere und professionelle Arbeit!


Danke für das Feedback.
Ja, die Kombi ist eigenwillig, aber ich wollte das schon lange mal machen.
Aber vollkommen richtig, ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (12. Oktober 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich den Aufbau gelungen finde, muss auch ich sagen, dieses Orange mit diesem Rot beißt sich extrem. Aber vielleicht brennt es in "Echt" gar nicht so sehr im Auge, glaube ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht. Fällt aber auf jeden Fall auf.


Auch hier danke fürs Feedback.
Für mich ist die Kombi genau richtig.
In Echt rockt es noch viel mehr.


----------



## minihbmichi (12. Oktober 2015)

Mist da war einer schneller mit Orange, aber meines ist mehr neon, was auf den Fotos leider noch nicht so rüberkommt.

Gut dass du rot dran hast, habe ich auch schon überlegt, jetzt nehme ich hope in blau oder lila


----------



## Wilhelm (12. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der aufgezogene Reifen scheint schon das Maximum zu sein. Habe schon andere Bilder gesehen wo man es recht gut erkennt.
> Der Rahmen wurde wohl nicht breiter ausgelegt, weils sonst anscheinend der Riemen angeht.
> 
> G.


Auf diesen zwei Bildern des Prototyps auf der EFFIGear-Website sieht man es ganz gut (gibt es noch weitere Pics?):











Mit stärker gekröpften Kurbelarmen (analaog den PINION "Fat Bike"-Kurbeln) + etwas nach außen repositionierter Riemenscheibe am Abtrieb wäre evtl. noch ein wenig Luft.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2015)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Auf diesen zwei Bildern des Prototyps auf der EFFIGear-Website sieht man es ganz gut (gibt es noch weitere Pics?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Riemenscheibe rauszusetzen, damit der Riemen nicht angeht ist nicht so einfach zu verwirklichen, weil die hintere Riemenscheibe auch mit raus muß. So einigermaßen sollte die Riemenlinie schon passen. Auch wenn es nicht mehr so genau wie früher sein muß.
Und da ist der Effirahmen schon fast an der Grenze, aber die Nabe hat ansich die Grenze schon mehr als erreicht. Man muß nämlich sowieso schon die hintere Riemenscheibe, mit der nach außen Position fahren. Sprich man hat keinen Spielraum sie auf der Nabe noch weiter außen zu befestigen.
Glaube zumindest, die einzig sinnvolle Lösung wäre eine breitere Achse mit breiterer Nabe...und breiterem Hinterbau drumrum.
Aber 4.25 ist auch schon nicht zu verachten 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (12. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ... die einzig sinnvolle Lösung wäre eine *breitere Achse* mit *breiterer Nabe*...und *breiterem Hinterbau* drumrum ...


So isses! ... ===> @EFFIGear/CAVALERIE: Soviel Zeit muß sein!


----------



## BigJohn (12. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Riemenscheibe rauszusetzen, damit der Riemen nicht angeht ist nicht so einfach zu verwirklichen, weil die hintere Riemenscheibe auch mit raus muß. So einigermaßen sollte die Riemenlinie schon passen. Auch wenn es nicht mehr so genau wie früher sein muß.
> Und da ist der Effirahmen schon fast an der Grenze, aber die Nabe hat ansich die Grenze schon mehr als erreicht. Man muß nämlich sowieso schon die hintere Riemenscheibe, mit der nach außen Position fahren. Sprich man hat keinen Spielraum sie auf der Nabe noch weiter außen zu befestigen.
> Glaube zumindest, die einzig sinnvolle Lösung wäre eine breitere Achse mit breiterer Nabe...und breiterem Hinterbau drumrum.
> Aber 4.25 ist auch schon nicht zu verachten
> ...


Der hillbilllie ist aber eher ein waschechter 4.0er. Ich hab den mit gut 100mm gemessen


----------



## accutrax (16. Oktober 2015)

aus dem MTBR fatbike forum...
fatboy mit custom paint...







gruss accu


----------



## Laktathunter (17. Oktober 2015)

Falls dies schon gezeigt wurd sory, bin selten hier


----------



## Laktathunter (17. Oktober 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## ufp (17. Oktober 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Falls dies schon gezeigt wurd sory, bin selten hier
> Big Forest


Ist zumindest mal etwas anderes , auch wenn es eigenwillig ist .
Im Gegensatz zu den lanweiligen Kriegsbemalungen... manche anderer.


----------



## Knusberflogge (17. Oktober 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Falls dies schon gezeigt wurd sory, ...



Ja, trotzdem wieder ein "klick" von mir. Kann mich da @ufp anschließen. Ich find es, zumindest aus der Perspektive, extrem ansehnlich. Eventuell noch paar richtige Pedale dran und Cantibremsen, ansonsten sehr gediegen - auch wenn mich die schön anzusehende Übersetzung konditionell besiegen würde  .


----------



## hoodride (17. Oktober 2015)

Gerade fertig gemacht, die neue Trendhure.


----------



## duc-748S (17. Oktober 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 429117 Gerade fertig gemacht, die neue Trendhure.


Was mir direkt ins Auge springt ist die silberne Sattelstütze, da würde schwarz besser passen.
Aber ansonsten echt mega


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (17. Oktober 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Was mir direkt ins Auge springt ist die silberne Sattelstütze, da würde schwarz besser passen.
> Aber ansonsten echt mega


Nächstes Jahr passe ich den Rahmen der Sattelstütze an


----------



## duc-748S (17. Oktober 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr passe ich den Rahmen der Sattelstütze an


What? War das jetzt ein Scherz? 
Der Rahmen ist doch top so.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 429117 Gerade fertig gemacht, die neue Trendhure.


Das Rad kann nüscht dafür, ist ein Stück totes Metall. Die Seele ist einzig der Fahrer. Du Trendhure!


----------



## hoodride (17. Oktober 2015)

Geht nix über Raw


----------



## Bumble (17. Oktober 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Was mir direkt ins Auge springt ist die silberne Sattelstütze, da würde schwarz besser passen.
> Aber ansonsten echt mega


Da fallen mir nur LEV und Moveloc ein.
In Zeiten der Wegwerfgesellschaft haut man dafür aber schon mal ne funktionierende Stütze in die Tonne 



duc-748S schrieb:


> What? War das jetzt ein Scherz?
> Der Rahmen ist doch top so.



Du hast doch angefangen rumzumeckern !!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Oktober 2015)

So, hier darf es auch noch kurz gezeigt werden.
Mehr dazu u.a. hier auf der Seite ->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-on-one-fatty.639015/page-216#post-13296218


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (19. Oktober 2015)

total starke lackierung. gefällt mir richtig gut und wünsche viel spass damit


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> total starke lackierung. gefällt mir richtig gut und wünsche viel spass damit


Danke!
Werde es meinem Onkel ausrichten!


----------



## Knusberflogge (19. Oktober 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> total starke lackierung. gefällt mir richtig gut und wünsche viel spass damit



So isses! Feine Farbe und sehr sauberer Zustand  .


----------



## ufp (19. Oktober 2015)

Also ich finde es ziemlich langweilig. Graublau, wie der Beton, wie die Städte ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ziemlich langweilig. Graublau, wie der Beton, wie die Städte ...



Auch dir trotzdem Danke für deine Meinung.

Es muss und soll ja nicht jedem gefallen, sondern meinem Onkel. Die Farben wurden bewusst so gewählt (und wirken live wie'n Knaller! ).

Aber wir waren uns ja noch nie einig, was den Rädergeschmack angeht. Ich erinnere mich da nur ungerne noch an die Diskussionen im 29er Bereich zu meinen Mod-Zeiten.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Oktober 2015)

ufp schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ziemlich langweilig. Graublau, wie der Beton, wie die Städte ...


Naja blau - schwarz ist jetzt auch nicht gerade eine Innovation. Für mich dann lieber das stadtfarbene Unikat. Im grünen stimmt dann auch wieder der Kontrast


----------



## ONE78 (19. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, hier darf es auch noch kurz gezeigt werden.
> Mehr dazu u.a. hier auf der Seite ->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-on-one-fatty.639015/page-216#post-13296218



ich finds gut, nur die griffe sind imho falschrum montiert. die knubbel aussen sollten nach vorn zeigen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ich finds gut, nur die griffe sind imho falschrum montiert. die knubbel aussen sollten nach vorn zeigen.



Danke! 

Laut Schriftzug stimmen die so! 
Der Griffteil an sich ist auch einfach nur rund, womit es aus ergonomischer Sicht egal wäre.
Mal sehen, ob die Griffe überhaupt für Onkels' Hände taugen. Wären ja auch schnell getauscht.


----------



## ONE78 (19. Oktober 2015)

Unten rechts, abrutschschutz für den kleinen Finger usw


----------



## Bumble (19. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, hier darf es auch noch kurz gezeigt werden.
> Mehr dazu u.a. hier auf der Seite ->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-on-one-fatty.639015/page-216#post-13296218



Mir gefällt das konsequent durchgezogene Farbkonzept.
Kleine Details, wie z.b. die komplett schwarze XT runden das Ganze sehr schön ab 

Den Knopf der Bluto noch schwarz eloxieren und es gäbe gar keinen Fremdkörper mehr 

Alles in Allem sehr sehr fein geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. Oktober 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Unten rechts, abrutschschutz für den kleinen Finger usw


Bei Marketing-Bla-Bla schießt Syntace echt immer wieder den Vogel ab.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Oktober 2015)

SInd das Syntace Moto? Die haben auf einer Seite einen Silikon-Bubbel, der die Hand dämpfen soll.

/EDIT: Bumble ist mir zuvorgekommen und den Bubbel gibt es offensichtlich nicht mehr.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2015)

Nö, die montierten Griffe sind nur rund. Ohne Knubbel, Hubbel oder sowas...
Sind aber von Syntace!


----------



## Rommos (19. Oktober 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (19. Oktober 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


>


Einen Anhang aus nem anderen Forum kannst du in aller Regel nicht verlinken


----------



## Rommos (19. Oktober 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Einen Anhang aus nem anderen Forum kannst du in aller Regel nicht verlinken[/QUOTE
> Sorry, ich seh  - aber liegt wohl dran, dass ich da im Forum drin war.... bin DAU


----------



## barbarissima (19. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> So, hier darf es auch noch kurz gezeigt werden.
> Mehr dazu u.a. hier auf der Seite ->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-on-one-fatty.639015/page-216#post-13296218


Für mich eines der schönsten OnOnes


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Oktober 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Für mich eines der schönsten OnOnes



Vielen Dank! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







BigJohn schrieb:


> Einen Anhang aus nem anderen Forum kannst du in aller Regel nicht verlinken


@Rommos 
Roman, vielleicht tut´s ja auch ein Link..


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Oktober 2015)

Mal wieder ein Bildchen: Ventana El Gran Jefe Fat Bike Tandem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (21. Oktober 2015)

Hab diesen Beitrag hier in den Babyspeck - Der Kinderfatbikethread verschoben.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwo gibt's nen extra Kinder Fatbike Thread (babyspeck?)


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollte grad fragen....gibts ein Fatbike für ~10jährige, das nicht so unfassbar teuer ist wie das von Speci ?


----------



## LTeam (21. Oktober 2015)




----------



## exto (21. Oktober 2015)

Komisch!

Wo doch z.B. Salamandre und andere schon gezeigt haben, dass Fat-Tandems nicht annähernd so unfassbar hässlich sein müssen...


----------



## zoomer (21. Oktober 2015)

Ist ein Tandem nicht per se hässlich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Oktober 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist ein Tandem nicht per se hässlich ?


Ganz sicher nicht. Genauso köntest Du auch sagen, dass Fatbikes per se hässlich sind..


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Oktober 2015)

Persé hässlich bestimmt nicht, das werden sie erst durch tätowierte Schmierwurst auf dem Sattel, falsche Beize, Darstellung als Konsumobjekt ectpp


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Oktober 2015)

Bolivien 
http://bicycletimesmag.com/feature-fatpacking-bolivia/


----------



## exto (21. Oktober 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist ein Tandem nicht per se hässlich ?



Das hier zum Beispiel find ich echt schön:


----------



## Rommos (21. Oktober 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Das hier zum Beispiel find ich echt schön:


Danke @exto - ich hatte es schon fast verdrängt - jetzt ist das Haben-will-Gefühl wieder da...


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2015)

Musst du halt deine Gattin noch'n bisschen bearbeiten.

Bei den Preisen von Salamandre bleibt locker noch Geld für nen Arm voll Rosen übrig


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Oktober 2015)

Voll fat,gerade fertig geworden.
Draussenbild folgt!


----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2015)

Gewaltige Lenkstange! Gefällt mir.


----------



## cherokee190 (26. Oktober 2015)

Schöner Hingucker! Hattest du eigentlich die Umwerferaufnahme vor dem Pulvern abgetrennt?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Oktober 2015)

Danke,aber gar nichts gegen deine Projekte,Jörg!
Hab alles dranngelassen,wenn es mal verkauft werden sollte,ist es bestimmt von Vorteil!
Stört aber auch nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (26. Oktober 2015)

Achso ..... ich war auch unschlüssig mit der Aufnahme und habe mich ebenfalls für das dran lassen entschieden.

PS: Danke


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Voll fat,gerade fertig geworden.
> Draussenbild folgt!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 431528


Ui, fein! 
Tolle Farbwahl, toller Aufbau.


----------



## Girl (27. Oktober 2015)

So viel Farbauswahl ist da nicht, es sei denn der Montageständer wird auf Tour mitgenommen 

Mir gefällts auch Einfarbig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich meinte die Farbe an sich. Wurde ja letztendlich "vom Meister" nach seinen Wünschen ausgewählt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Oktober 2015)




----------



## exto (27. Oktober 2015)

da wird's aber hintenrum auch ein bisschen eng, oder?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Oktober 2015)

Nö,da geht noch was!


----------



## Holland (27. Oktober 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 431708



Top! Die Farbe passt sehr gut. Nur als ehemaliger Konaianer hätte ich eine schwarze Forke super gefunden... 
Und bitte weg mit dem schwarzen Kettenstrebenfummel. Kuhjand's Tape-Lösung oder einen transparenten Schlauch drüber.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Oktober 2015)

@Holland Wenn der liest,daß du seinen nickname falsch geschrieben hast,bist du unten durch!
(Khujand)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. Oktober 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Nö,da geht noch was!


Snowshoe XXL


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Oktober 2015)

Befürchte,da müsste ich die Bumble-Methode anwenden!


----------



## Holland (27. Oktober 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Holland Wenn der liest,daß du seinen nickname falsch geschrieben hast,bist du unten durch!
> (Khujand)



Da hat die oberschlaue Rechtschreibkorrektur zugeschlagen. Ich schwöre!


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Oktober 2015)

Die Reifen sind doch eh nur zum Posen.


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Oktober 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Und bitte weg mit dem schwarzen Kettenstrebenfummel. Kuhjand's Tape-Lösung oder einen transparenten Schlauch drüber.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



kannst bitte mal genauer werden


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke es geht um solche Lösungen:


 
z.B. transparentes Lenkerband von Cinelli



 
oder wie hier bei Khujands Last Herb Aufbau.




Tape Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Oktober 2015)

Kenne die Lösung vom Arthur,nehme dann aber trotzdem lieber slapper tape.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2015)

Man kann sich auch gleich Nr.2228 von 3M besorgen, das gibts auch 50mm breit, damit kann man noch besser arbeiten als mit dem schmalen Slapper Tape.


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Oktober 2015)

Das transparente Lenkerband von Cinelli gefällt mir gut, so etwas in der Art kommt mir gerade recht ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Oktober 2015)

"Panzer" ist mir zu martialisch, das mach ich weg! Stattdessen kommen auf die Kettenstrebe süße Totenköpfe." 

Bin auch gespannt dabei, Jörg. 
Die komplette Wicklung wird´s hoffentlich nicht, sieht mächtig overdressed aus. Mir reichen die schmalen Schutzstreifen zum Aufkleben.


----------



## wartool (28. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch gleich Nr.2228 von 3M besorgen, das gibts auch 50mm breit, damit kann man noch besser arbeiten als mit dem schmalen Slapper Tape.



Danke für den Tipp! ;-)


----------



## cherokee190 (28. Oktober 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> "Panzer" ist mir zu martialisch, das mach ich weg! Stattdessen kommen auf die Kettenstrebe süße Totenköpfe."



erwischt


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2015)

wartool schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! ;-)



Bitte gerne !


----------



## Knusberflogge (2. November 2015)

Beim schmökern über Mongoose entdeckt.


----------



## zoomer (2. November 2015)

Fat BMX ist eh grad in ....


----------



## BigJohn (3. November 2015)

Die Felgen finde ich etwas sonderbar. So als würde man auf seine Boxen 150 Watt schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Felgen finde ich etwas sonderbar. So als würde man auf seine Boxen 150 Watt schreiben.


Oder auf die Anlage, schaut auch schick aus 





Bei Lautsprecherboxen gibt man sinnigerweise keine Leistungsangabe, sondern ne max. Belastbarkeit, ne empfohlene Verstärkerleistung und nen Wirkungsgrad an, was am Ende rauskommt entscheidet der verwendete Verstärker und die Qualität des LS 

sorry für OT


----------



## wj500 (3. November 2015)

Ohne Drehtstromanschluß ist das alles langweilig!


----------



## BigJohn (3. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bei Lautsprecherboxen gibt man sinnigerweise keine Leistungsangabe, sondern ne max. Belastbarkeit, ne empfohlene Verstärkerleistung und nen Wirkungsgrad an


Die Belastbarkeit ist eine Leistungsangabe


----------



## eri1 (3. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Beim schmökern über Mongoose entdeckt.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 433390




Geil


----------



## Bumble (4. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Belastbarkeit ist eine Leistungsangabe


Sagt doch eigentlich nur aus was die Bude dauerhaft verträgt ohne abzurauchen. Idealerweise in Watt Sinus oder RMS angegeben 

So jetzt reichts aber mit OT sonst gibts Ärger


----------



## Fabeymer (4. November 2015)




----------



## BigJohn (4. November 2015)

Hm, ich wünschte ich hätte Platz für so eine große Rahmentasche


----------



## Fabeymer (4. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hm, ich wünschte ich hätte Platz für so eine große Rahmentasche



Du kannst ja noch nach unten erweitern...


----------



## Pugy (4. November 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Du kannst ja noch nach unten erweitern...


Der Bereich zwischen Vorderreifen und Unterrohr hat Potential. 
Der Jay ist auch schon mal auf die Idee gekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (4. November 2015)

Pugy schrieb:


> Der Bereich zwischen Vorderreifen und Unterrohr hat Potential.



Ja, hatte das auch schon einmal von einem anderen Hersteller gesehen, evtl. fällt mir noch ein, welcher das war. 
Von den Sachen von Becker Gear gibt es auf Wunsch auch eine mit einer Daunenfüllung isolierte Variante, Tupp probiert da wohl gerade ziemlich viel aus.


----------



## dUpl3X (5. November 2015)

Von VPACE wird es auch bald ein Fatbike geben.






Genauere Infos bzgl. Preis, Ausstattung und Geometrie gibts auf der Homepage.


----------



## Fabeymer (5. November 2015)

Hö? Fährt @LockeTirol nicht schon länger mit einem VPace rum oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## skaster (5. November 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hö? Fährt @LockeTirol nicht schon länger mit einem VPace rum oder verwechsle ich da was?


Ich habe da so was wie Prototyp oder ähnlich im Kopf.


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich habe da so was wie Prototyp oder ähnlich im Kopf.


Für das Schnittmuster im Plotter, oder wie?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. November 2015)

dUpl3X schrieb:


> Von VPACE wird es auch bald ein Fatbike geben.


@LockeTirol  & @Ragnarim fahren doch ein VPACE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dUpl3X (6. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @LockeTirol  & @Ragnarim fahren doch ein VPACE.



Das ist korrekt, aber es sind beide "Vorserienmodelle".  

Jetzt kann man es aber offiziell kaufen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. November 2015)

Ah, okay.


----------



## LockeTirol (6. November 2015)

Das ist richtig, ich fahre einen Vorserienrahmen seit ca. 3 Monaten durch die Gegend. Im Gegensatz zum Muster von Sören, welches auf dem Foto oben zu sehen ist, habe ich meines eher als Trailbike aufgebaut. Ich muss sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden!





@BigJohn , wir haben sicher nicht nur die Decals gestestet, keine Angst.


----------



## barbarissima (6. November 2015)




----------



## Ragnarim (6. November 2015)

na ja, ganz so "schick" wie das Stahlbike sehen sie jetzt nicht aus =) .... zum Glück =) 


 und wie man am meinem sieht sind die Decals auch kein tragendes Element


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. November 2015)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 434293


Schön racelastig!  Ganz nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## hw_doc (6. November 2015)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> na ja, ganz so "schick" wie das Stahlbike sehen sie jetzt nicht aus =) .... zum Glück =)
> Anhang anzeigen 434293 und wie man am meinem sieht sind die Decals auch kein tragendes Element



Nanu, wo kommen den die Reifen her? Hat jemand einen Link?


----------



## Ragnarim (9. November 2015)

die auf dem alten schwarz/weiß Foto?


----------



## Olli23 (9. November 2015)

Doppelpost!


----------



## Olli23 (9. November 2015)

Hallo doc,
hier ein Link: http://www.fatbike24.de/products/Fa...S_FEED_REFID&gclid=CIT3-pXjg8kCFY6RGwodocIB8Q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (9. November 2015)

Finde nur ich, dass der Bomboloni flach und eckig aussieht?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. November 2015)

Ragnarim schrieb:


> na ja, ganz so "schick" wie das Stahlbike sehen sie jetzt nicht aus =) .... zum Glück =)
> Anhang anzeigen 434293 und wie man am meinem sieht sind die Decals auch kein tragendes Element



Sieht richtig gut aus,und auch die Geo wäre ganz nach meinem Geschmack,geiles Teil


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. November 2015)

Heute gekauft!


----------



## ufp (9. November 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Heute gekauft!


In unseren Breitengraden doch etwas selten (das Fatbike, im Gegensatz zu den Singlespeed und Fixies von Charge).

Und einer der wenigen in Stahl (neben Genesis, Singular und Surly).

Bin gespannt wie es dir daugt!
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (9. November 2015)

Bester Dogdaysunrise

gib doch bitte nem Ahnungslosen ein bisschen Infos zu deinem schönen Rad: Woher, wieviel kostet`s, wie fährt sich`s??
Auf der Homepage von Charge Bikes find ich nur die Aluräder.

love

Hilfmernauf


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. November 2015)

Hat mich $750 auf eBay gekostet. 
Ich bin in USA. Von daher. 
Keine Ahnung wie es sich fährt  kommt hoffentlich vorm Wochenende. 
Ich bin nur am letzten Wochenende fatbikes gefahren und wusste gleich das brauch ich.  ich glaube ich habe noch nie soviel auf einem Rad gegrinst und auch wirklich gelacht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. November 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich bin nur am letzten Wochenende fatbikes gefahren und wusste gleich das brauch ich.  ich glaube ich habe noch nie soviel auf einem Rad gegrinst und auch wirklich gelacht


und wieder ein 301 Fahrer mehr im Fatbike Lager!!   
LV sollte wirklich schnellstens anfangen Fatbikes zu bauen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. November 2015)

Das H3 wäre ja auch was gewesen aber ist halt nicht fat.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. November 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und wieder ein 301 Fahrer mehr im Fatbike Lager!!
> LV sollte wirklich schnellstens anfangen Fatbikes zu bauen



Ich hab mein Liteville inzwischen verkauft. Stand nur noch in der Garage, seitdem ich das Fatbike habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. November 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und wieder ein 301 Fahrer mehr im Fatbike Lager!!
> LV sollte wirklich schnellstens anfangen Fatbikes zu bauen


Oh ja, ein Ur-301 in Fat, das würd ich nehmen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2015)

Bis MK7


----------



## Bumble (10. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bis MK7


Genau, alles was noch den DT-Dämpfer und das extrem straffe Fahrwerk hatte.


----------



## exto (10. November 2015)

Ihr ahnt gar nicht wie oft ich schon dran gedacht habe, mal einen Rahmenbauer nach nem 301 in Stahl und Fat zu fragen...


----------



## wtb_rider (10. November 2015)

Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht mein LV abzustossen, seit ich mein Faty in richtigem Gelände gefahren bin. Ich hatte extra beide Räder mitgenommen falls mir das Fat doch nicht zusagt. Kurzum das Liteville hat das Auto die ganze nicht verlassen, und musste traurig zusehen wie ich jeden Tag mit dem Fat an Ihm vorbei gerollt bin.
Tut mir jezt noch Leid, is aber nicht zu ändern.
Naja...


----------



## Marcy666 (10. November 2015)

Seit dem ich das FatRat habe, hat mein 601 quasi einen 'Standplatten', deshalb steht es jetzt auch zum Verkauf im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (10. November 2015)

Mein Intense Tracer durft 2 Wochen später gehen - Ich habe jetzt nur noch das Singlespeeder Inbred am Start...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. November 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Liteville inzwischen verkauft. Stand nur noch in der Garage, seitdem ich das Fatbike habe



Genauso gings mir auch,vom 601 zuerst aufs 301 gewechselt und dann aufs Farley.Die beste Entscheidung seit Jahren


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. November 2015)

Hab sowohl 601 als auch 301 verkauft. Aber ein Enduro "brauche" ich neben dem Fatbike schon noch.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hab sowohl 601 als auch 301 verkauft. Aber ein Enduro "brauche" ich neben dem Fatbike schon noch.



Pure Einbildung


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hab sowohl 601 als auch 301 verkauft. Aber ein Enduro "brauche" ich neben dem Fatbike schon noch.


Da wäre dann das hier was.
Mehr Enduro geht nicht, haha.
http://www.fat-bike.de/alutech-fat-fanes-test/




An alle die ihr Liteville verkauft haben, was fahrt ihr im bikepark? 
Fahrt ihr mit dem Fatbike auch drops, gaps, Sprünge etc?


----------



## Riffer (10. November 2015)

Nein, neben dem MAXX Huraxdax geht da nicht mehr, das stimmt. Das Feeling am Fatfully ist schon sehr fein - mich hat das 601er schon viel früher gesört, das Slash 7 2012 bis zur Oberkante aufgetuned steht nach wie vor bestens im Kurs bei mir. Daneben aber ist das Bucksaw definitiv das Bike der Wahl!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. November 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> An alle die ihr Liteville verkauft haben, was fahrt ihr im bikepark?
> Fahrt ihr mit dem Fatbike auch drops, gaps, Sprünge etc?


Ich hab mir, weil mir die Federwege noch nicht reichen, mal was konventionelles in 650B als Basis hergenommen und das dann soweit es geht Richtung Fatbike getrimmt:



Das Vorderrad ist ja schonmal nicht schlecht mit einem echten 2,5er Magic Mary, den andere Firmen sicher 2,8er nennen würden. Fast schon B+ dann kann man´s hier ruhig mal posten  Damit ich Low Pressure (in meinem Fall 1,0 Bar) fahren kann, hab ich Procore reingepackt. Zusammen mit der breiten W40 Felge von Syntace ist das schon nah am Fatbike-Gefühl. Nur das ich hier 170mm Federweg vorne und 165mm hinten habe.



Die ganze Kiste sieht so aus (hinten ist ein Rock Razor drauf, der super rollt und dank W40 Felge auch breit baut):




Zur Bikepark-Frage: Ich bin etwa einen Monat lang ausschließlich das Fatbike gefahren, weil beide Litevilles schon weg und das Neue noch nicht fertig war. Auch die vielen Touren mit den Enduro-Kumpels bin ich stets mit dem Dicken gefahren, was auch kein Problem war, bergauf hab ich sie meistens versägt und bergab konnte ich locker mithalten. Auch Sprünge sind kein Problem. Aber: Wenn man einen Sprung nicht richtig landet, kommen die Gabel oder der starre Hinterbau schon an seine Grenzen. In solchen Momenten wünscht man sich dann doch etwas mehr Federweg. Ein Fat Fanes / Hurradax / Bucksaw wären da ne Lösung, aber ich weiss nicht wie es dann um die Quirligkeit oder Verspieltheit bestellt ist. Meine Räder wiegen beide um die 13 Kilo und fahren sich ähnlich spritzig. Bin erst mal happy. Wer weiß, was der Fat Fully Markt die nächsten Jahre über zu bieten hat. Im Moment ist man noch zu sehr "Early Adopter" mit allen Nachteilen, die das mit sich bringen kann.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. November 2015)

Geiles Nomad! 
Das Bucksaw bin ich auch am Wochenende gefahren und hab alles was ich normalerweise mit dem 301 fahre auch auf dem trail mitgenommen, gaps, drops etc. Das Bucksaw war eine Waffe, keine Frage! 
War extrem überrascht wie leicht es sich jedoch pedalieren ließ. War natürlich die teuerste Version mit Carbon LRS.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. November 2015)

Hört sich gut an, ich würde gerne mal eins fahren... Lieferbarkeit ist die nächste Geschichte: Ein Kollege aus unserem Forum wartet seit einem knappen Jahr auf sein Bucksaw Carbon... Alle Teile liegen parat, nur der Rahmen kommt nicht bei. Bei Alutech wird man wohl auch noch warten müssen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, ich würde gerne mal eins fahren... Lieferbarkeit ist die nächste Geschichte: Ein Kollege aus unserem Forum wartet seit einem knappen Jahr auf sein Bucksaw Carbon... Alle Teile liegen parat, nur der Rahmen kommt nicht bei. Bei Alutech wird man wohl auch noch warten müssen.


Hier war am Samstag Salsa Demo Tag, die hatten das Bucksaw in allen Größen da. Bild hab ich im fatbike unterwegs thread gepostet. Fährt sich super das Ding. Ich hab wirklich gelacht und gegrinst als ich es fuhr. 
So geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. November 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mit dem Fatbike auch drops, gaps, Sprünge etc?



Nein,solche Sachen fahren wir nicht.... sowas springen wir


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Nein,solche Sachen fahren wir nicht.... sowas springen wir





G.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. November 2015)

ich werde mein 301 nicht verkaufen
dafür steckt in der Kiste zu viel Herzblut (wie in allen meinen Bikes ) und manchmal machen vollgefederte knappe 13kg eben auch mal mehr Spaß als fatte 15kg 
Bei mir im Fuhrpark ist der Verlierer das Enduro, das ist 2015 bis jetzt nur 3-4x an die frische Luft gekommen.
Fatty und 301 halten sich etwa die Waage, das Hardtail am Arbeitsplatz-Exil hat umständehalber auf den Feierabendrunden auch einige km ab bekommen.  Hier im noch flacheren Exil machen die Fullys einfach kein Spaß und das Fatty bin ich zuhause im Pfälzerwald gefahren. 

genug OT
BILDER !!!


----------



## Riffer (10. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, ich würde gerne mal eins fahren... Lieferbarkeit ist die nächste Geschichte: Ein Kollege aus unserem Forum wartet seit einem knappen Jahr auf sein Bucksaw Carbon... Alle Teile liegen parat, nur der Rahmen kommt nicht bei. Bei Alutech wird man wohl auch noch warten müssen.



Dein Fuhrpark ist ja über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wenn doch Bucksaw: ist bei bs&b oder MTsports nichts zu machen?



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Hier war am Samstag Salsa Demo Tag, die hatten das Bucksaw in allen Größen da. Bild hab ich im fatbike unterwegs thread gepostet. Fährt sich super das Ding. Ich hab wirklich gelacht und gegrinst als ich es fuhr.
> So geil!



Es lässt sich wohl mit leichteren Rädern noch schneller fahren (?), mit meinem Bucksaw2 versäge ich aber auch fast alle - und jenen Unbeugsamen schaffe ich mit dem Allmountain auch nicht...

Natürlich fehlt in der Aufzählung das Turner und vermutlich das Foes. Bucksaw geht aber glaub ich am besten als Bike für alles.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. November 2015)

Riffer schrieb:


> Dein Fuhrpark ist ja über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wenn doch Bucksaw: ist bei bs&b oder MTsports nichts zu machen?


Ja sehe ich auch so, da ist erst mal keinerlei Handlungsbedarf oder Neuanschaffung nötig. Interesse hab ich schon, man muss ja schauen, wie sich die Technik entwickelt.


----------



## zoomer (11. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


>



Aha,
konnte es mir nie so richtig vorstellen - jetzt schon.
Coole Farbe, sieht wirklich nach Spass aus ....


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. November 2015)

Shand Tumshie:






(Quelle)


----------



## mikeonbike (13. November 2015)

man, sind die dick (fat) man - 5,05"











Flowbeist on a 100mm Clownshoe vs. 2XL on 100mm Carbon Fan – (Note the width and height difference)






eins hab ich noch gefunden...


----------



## Knusberflogge (13. November 2015)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein  . Und auch noch in der Höhe wie es aussieht. So langsam geht das in die richtige Richtung. Hat schon irgendjemand Bezugsquellen für den 2XL?
 Mein E-Mail Kontakt mit VeeTire ist auch recht still geworden, aber ich hät schon gern was größeres  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (13. November 2015)

Alter Falter was ein Vieh


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2015)

Das Vieh steht doch schon geraume Zeit auf der Weide und wird hormonell fleißig abgefüttert. Und nun lassen sie es wohl raus, in die freie Viehbahn.


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein  . Und auch noch in der Höhe wie es aussieht. So langsam geht das in die richtige Richtung. Hat schon irgendjemand Bezugsquellen für den 2XL?
> Mein E-Mail Kontakt mit VeeTire ist auch recht still geworden, aber ich hät schon gern was größeres  .


Ein Händler in Italien hat schon das erste Batch verkauft und nimmt aktuell Vorbestellungen an. Schick mir mal ne pn, dann such ich dir den link raus wenn ich daheim bin.


----------



## piazza (13. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendjemand Bezugsquellen für den 2XL?



Das Einzige was ich von http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/26x5-05-xxl-958904-15.html gefunden hab, war das:
http://www.fatbikecrusades.it/acces...hevole-rubber-g26x50-120-tpi-xxl-folding.html

Aber dort sind auch 6.1" im Gespräch!  
Ich warte dann auf 24x8.0 mit Pinion und Gates...


----------



## wj500 (13. November 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> Aber dort sind auch 6.1" im Gespräch!
> Ich warte dann auf 24x8.0 mit Pinion und Gates...



Die 2 Meterregel sollte man wieder einführen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. November 2015)

Fatbike24 hat sie auch als vorbestellbar für Lieferung im Januar gelistet.
@wj500 Du meinst 2-Meter-Radumfang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davedr (13. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendjemand Bezugsquellen für den 2XL?
> .



Wer möchte bitte mit Reifen fahren, die fast 2 Kg PRO STÜCK wiegen? Die meisten hier kämpfen um jedes Gramm, damit es eben leichter wird und dann 2 Kg Reifen.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. November 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Shand Tumshie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gelobt sei der Herr! Mein Gott, ist das schön!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (13. November 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gelobt sei der Herr! Mein Gott, ist das schön!


 Im Ernst?  Wahnsinn das man sowas schön finden kann


----------



## wtb_rider (13. November 2015)

ich finds auch geil, so als Cruiser fürs Gelände....passt nur nicht zu meinem Fahrstil  ich brauchs da eher trailiger


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> Wer möchte bitte mit Reifen fahren, die fast 2 Kg PRO STÜCK wiegen? Die meisten hier kämpfen um jedes Gramm, damit es eben leichter wird und dann 2 Kg Reifen.


Du bist dir im Klaren darüber, dass früher alle Reifen so schwer waren? 
Worauf stützt du eigentlich deine Behauptung, dass die meisten ums Gewicht kämpfen? Oder ist das wieder ähnlich unreflektiert wie deine sonstigen Beiträge?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. November 2015)

Also,ich weiß ja nicht,was ihr beide für einen Disput habt,aber ich denke man kann schon einen gewissen Trend zur Gewichteinsparung in diesem Forum erkennen!
(Auch bei der Reifenfrage nicht ausgeschlossen!)


----------



## Davedr (14. November 2015)

@Meister-Dieter richtig erkannt, du bist einer der wenigen der auch ehrlich ist. Wären nur alle so ehrlich und sozial wie du Dieter.

@BigJohn du weist selber das du schei** schreibst,wenn du mal genau lesen würdest, schreiben die meisten über das Gewicht, es geht beim Biken "oft" um das Gewicht, selbst bei einem Fatty. Wer möchte ein 20kg Fatte fahren! Die die hier immer von den Carbonteilen reden, wollen auch die teile ans Rad "nur" weil diese ja so stabil sind


----------



## honkori (14. November 2015)

Du scheinst das Board hier wenig zu kennen, da du Knusberflogge mit "Sinnhaftigkeit" in Verbindung bringst. Daher erspare uns gnädigerweise den Versuch "für die Meisten" zu sprechen...wer auch immer das ist. Zudem die meisten User hier Bilder erwarten.

ciiaooo


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. November 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Du scheinst das Board hier wenig zu kennen, da du Knusberflogge mit "Sinnhaftigkeit" in Verbindung bringst...



Ich hatte extra nicht geantwortet, da es den Anschein hat @Davedr  meinte es ernst mit seiner Frage  .








...meiner Meinung nach auch hier wieder ein Beispiel, dass Optik für Manche wichtiger ist als Gewicht. Den ich unterstelle jetzt mal dem Besitzer, dass er die Carbonfelgen nicht montiert hat um Gewicht an seinem surly´schen Stahlrad zu sparen - warum auch   .

Überlegbar wären noch die Felgen in weiß, in Jedem steckt schließlich ein Skyway   .


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ich hatte extra nicht geantwortet, da es den Anschein hat @Davedr  meinte es ernst mit seiner Frage  .



Denke auch dass er das Alles ernst meint, ihm fehlt aber leider jeglicher Bezug zum Fatbike und mit Null Grundwissen sollte man die Klappe net so aufreissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (14. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> ...meiner Meinung nach auch hier wieder ein Beispiel, dass Optik für Manche wichtiger ist als Gewicht. Den ich unterstelle jetzt mal dem Besitzer, dass er die Carbonfelgen nicht montiert hat um Gewicht an seinem surly´schen Stahlrad zu sparen


Naja, wenn man von der "Lehre der rotierenden Masse" ausgeht, dann macht das Gewicht sparen dort sicher am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Snyder (14. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Denke auch dass er das Alles ernst meint, ihm fehlt aber leider jeglicher Bezug zum Fatbike und mit Null Grundwissen sollte man die Klappe net so aufreissen.



... außerdem scheint der ein oder andere, neben Gewicht am Bike auch gleich sein Hirn einzusparen. Dafür gibts genügend Beispiele. Es gibt zum Glück auch noch Individualisten wie Knusperflogge, denen diese ganze verfuck** Mainstreamschei** am Arc** vorbei geht, um für die erstere Zielgruppe mal auf sprachlich verständlichem Niveau zu bleiben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. November 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> Wer möchte bitte mit Reifen fahren, die fast 2 Kg PRO STÜCK wiegen? Die meisten hier kämpfen um jedes Gramm, damit es eben leichter wird und dann 2 Kg Reifen.



Diese Behauptung ist nicht zu Ende gedacht und wirkt zusammen mit der folgenden Äußerung dann absolut dümmlich...


Davedr schrieb:


> @BigJohn du weist selber das du schei** schreibst,wenn du mal genau lesen würdest, schreiben die meisten über das Gewicht, es geht beim Biken "oft" um das Gewicht, selbst bei einem Fatty.



Der 2XL wiegt mit seinen 2kg in der Volumenrelation so viel wie ein 4,8er mit 1,5kg, ist also keineswegs ein per se schwerer Reifen.
Deiner Argumentation folgend, dass es allen ums Gewicht geht, müssten hier alle erst von 4,8" auf 3,8" wechseln, schließlich erkennen, dass das Fatbikeforum in Gänze sinnlos ist und wir den Laden ins KTWR verschieben müssen, um in Zukunft Rennrad zu fahren.

... Merkste selbst, ne?

Ich wusste gar nicht, worüber alle reden, bevor ich mir die ignorierten Inhalte anzeigen ließ. Ich unterstelle dir, dass du bewusst provozierst und trollst, weil du gezielt gegen jegliche soziale Umgangsnorm hier im Forum verstößt. Alternativ müsste ich annehmen, dass du einfach dumm bist und dich gewähren lassen, aber so siehst du dich selbst nicht, oder?


----------



## barbarissima (14. November 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> @Meister-Dieter richtig erkannt, du bist einer der wenigen der auch ehrlich ist. Wären nur alle so ehrlich und sozial wie du Dieter.
> 
> @BigJohn du weist selber das du schei** schreibst,wenn du mal genau lesen würdest, schreiben die meisten über das Gewicht, es geht beim Biken "oft" um das Gewicht, selbst bei einem Fatty. Wer möchte ein 20kg Fatte fahren! Die die hier immer von den Carbonteilen reden, wollen auch die teile ans Rad "nur" weil diese ja so stabil sind


Wenn du jetzt mal genau lesen würdest, dann würdest du feststellen,
1. .....dass die einen bei ihrer Reifenwahl Wert auf Gewicht und die anderen Wert auf Grip legen, wieder andere wollen beides 
2. .....es unter den Fatbikebesitzern sowohl Gewichtssparer, als auch solche gibt, denen das Gewicht völlig wurscht ist 
3. .....dass du mit deiner, für meinen Geschmack, recht aggressiven und abwertenden Schreibweise hier im Forum eher eine Sonderstellung einnimmst. Mag sein, dass das von dir gewollt ist, letztlich würdest du sicher mehr beeindrucken, wenn du mit einem schön aufgebauten Fatike oder mit Fachwissen oder wenigstens Witz auffallen würdest.


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. November 2015)

Also hätte ich gewusst was meine Frage bezüglich des Snowshoe 2Xl  (  ) auslösst, dann hätte ich sie schon viel eher gestellt  .

Wie auch immer... was mir jedenfalls auffällt, seit langem auffällt, ist - gerade in Bezug auf einige andere Unterforen hier auf MTB-News -  der Zusammenhalt untereinander, gepaart mit dem angenehmen Ton hier bei den Fatbikern.
Egal wie man sein Fatbike nutzt und wie es aussieht, egal wie hochpreisig und mit welchen Materialien gebaut und egal wie merkwürdig einige Umbauten sind, ob leicht oder schwer - ich habe hier noch nie irgendwelchen Neid, Missgunst oder Meinungen unter der Gürtellinie untereinander gelesen, und das trotz verschiedener "Philosophien"  !

...wobei, noch hat @eri1  ja seinen Pinkumbau noch nicht fertig   .







In diesem Sinne ein fetziges Fernsehwochenende  !


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 436406


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. November 2015)

Absolut!


----------



## Pugy (14. November 2015)

Sehe ich da @Knusberflogge 'sche Attrappencantis?


----------



## skaster (14. November 2015)

Pugy schrieb:


> Sehe ich da @Knusberflogge 'sche Attrappencantis?


Nur ein Bremsgriff, ich vermute hier eher eine fixed-Lösung mit "echten" Canties vorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eri1 (14. November 2015)

Ich sehe aber nur einen Bremshebel und keine Scheiben


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

eri1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber nur einen Bremshebel und keine Scheiben


Vor langer langer langer Zeit hat man noch auf der Felge gebremst. 

Oldschooler fahren heute noch damit rum


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. November 2015)

Was ist wohl das wichtigste Bauteil am Fatbike???? Rischtisch: die Reifen. Also wäre es doch nicht so schrecklich sinnvoll, ausgerechnet dort am Gewicht zu sparen (auf Kosten der Funktion). Sonst kann ich ja gleich ein Schmalbike fahren. Bei allen anderen Teilen kann ich schon Vollgas geben und Gewicht sparen - ohne Funktionseinbuße. Das Gesamtergebnis hat dann kein Übergewicht und ist funktional über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Mag dann vielleicht teuer sein - aber noch lange nicht unstimmig.

Die 2XL müssen erst mal beweisen, dass sie einen Mehrwert bringen außer fetter Optik. Aber wenn das so, sind auch sie nicht "zu schwer".


----------



## Pugy (14. November 2015)

eri1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber nur einen Bremshebel und keine Scheiben



Hier die Auflösung:



 
http://m.bikemag.com/news/news-fat-and-furious/


----------



## eri1 (14. November 2015)

so muss das


----------



## eri1 (14. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vor langer langer langer Zeit hat man noch auf der Felge gebremst.
> 
> Oldschooler fahren heute noch damit rum


Zählt HS33 auch dazu ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

eri1 schrieb:


> Zählt HS33 auch dazu ??


von mir aus auch HS11


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. November 2015)

Eine gute, alte Stempelbremse fände ich viiiel geiler!


----------



## mikeonbike (14. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Eine gute, alte Stempelbremse fände ich viiiel geiler!



die bremst bei ner ordentlichen stollenbereifung auch enorm gut ...


----------



## Dutshlander (14. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Vor langer langer langer Zeit hat man noch auf der Felge gebremst.
> 
> Oldschooler fahren heute noch damit rum


und Weit davor Stempelbremse, aber da kann sogar der snösel

 @Bumble sich nicht dran erinnern, ich schon als "Alter Sack".


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2015)

Kleb ihm noch ein paar 5-Cent-Stücke dran, dann hat er wenigstens fette Reifen.


----------



## zoomer (14. November 2015)

Soweit ich mich erinnere hatte das Walmart Fatty nur eine Rücktrittbremse.

Aber am coolsten sind einfach die zerknüllten Bierdosen in den Speichen.


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Aber am coolsten sind einfach die zerknüllten Bierdosen in den Speichen.


----------



## dorfmann (14. November 2015)

Gewichtsfetischisten sind hier meiner Meinung nach im falschen Unterforum.
Mit dem Gewicht beim Fatbike ist es doch ungefähr so wie mit dem Sportstudio:
Man kann sich anmelden und im Röckchen den Sumba Kurs mitmachen oder man legt sich auf die Bank und stemmt Langhanteln, natürlich aus Stahl, nicht aus Carbon


----------



## BigJohn (14. November 2015)

Sehr schön, dass man mich hier versteht  ich weiß warum ich so gerne hier bin und befolge mal eben einen unterschwelligen Rat von @FlowinFlo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. November 2015)

Krasses Teil  Der Sattel erinnert mich irgendwie immer an Gonzo von der Muppet Show


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. November 2015)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Gewichtsfetischisten sind hier meiner Meinung nach im falschen Unterforum.
> Mit dem Gewicht beim Fatbike ist es doch ungefähr so wie mit dem Sportstudio:
> Man kann sich anmelden und im Röckchen den Sumba Kurs mitmachen oder man legt sich auf die Bank und stemmt Langhanteln, natürlich aus Stahl, nicht aus Carbon


----------



## skaster (14. November 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und Weit davor Stempelbremse, aber da kann sogar der snösel
> 
> @Bumble sich nicht an erinnern, ich schon als "Alter Sack".


Mein erstes Rad hatte eine Stempelbremse, damals Anfang der 70er


Bumble schrieb:


>


Dieser junge Herr ziert meine Lieblingskaffeetasse


----------



## Keeper1407 (14. November 2015)

> Krasses Teil  Der Sattel erinnert mich irgendwie immer an Gonzo von der Muppet Show



STIMMT!!!


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Krasses Teil  Der Sattel erinnert mich irgendwie immer an Gonzo von der Muppet Show


und weil er so schön ist nochmal in Großaufnahme


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Mein erstes Rad hatte eine Stempelbremse, damals Anfang der 70er



Anfang der 70er hatte ich auch schon ein Rad, aber das hatte noch keine Bremse.
Und auch noch keine Pedale


----------



## Dutshlander (14. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anfang der 70er hatte ich auch schon ein Rad, aber das hatte noch keine Bremse.
> Und auch noch keine Pedale


Damals genannt Kinderwagen


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Damals genannt Kinderwagen


Nee, ich glaub das war eher sowas hier


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. November 2015)

Kinderwagen kann nicht,die haben Feststellbremsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (14. November 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nee, ich glaub das war eher sowas hier


Sowas gab es doch damals noch gar nicht, höchstens einen Roller.


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Sowas gab es doch damals noch gar nicht, höchstens einen Roller.


Vielleicht war es auch sowas, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. November 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>


Der andere Marco will auch nur spielen.


----------



## minihbmichi (16. November 2015)

Nach dem es am Wochenende schneien soll, habe die Jungs von Litewheelz heute mein Farbige fertiggestellt . Ich kann nur sagen der Wahnsinn 1x11 XTR Di2  mit OneUp genial. Bremsen , Naben , Lager und Kurbel alles Hope.
Gewicht im Moment 12,6 kg. Mit Milch und den richtigen Pedalen sollte <12 kg drin sein

Die Farbe ist in echt noch leuchtender, fast wie eine Warnweste, kommt leider auf den Fotos, egal mit welchem Gerät, nicht so rüber


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2015)

G.


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. November 2015)

Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! Selbst die eloxierten Teile passen dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. November 2015)

minihbmichi schrieb:


> Nach dem es am Wochenende schneien soll, habe die Jungs von Litewheelz heute mein *Farbige* fertiggestellt .



In dem Fall hatte die Autokorrektur sogar recht


----------



## Hilfmernauf (16. November 2015)

Mein Geschmack ist die  Eloxfarbe zwar nicht, aber ich finds trotzdem saugut!

Love

Hauke


----------



## Dutshlander (16. November 2015)

Geile Farbe 
[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## cherokee190 (16. November 2015)

Oha ..... mal so am Grüppchen neugieriger Passanten vorbeimogeln ist nun nicht mehr 
Geniale Farbe und die Eloxalteile stören mich auch nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Oha ..... mal so am Grüppchen neugieriger Passanten vorbeimogeln ist nun nicht mehr
> Geniale Farbe und die Eloxalteile stören mich auch nicht



Auf eine Tour mit vielen inoffiziellen Wege ist es auch sehr schwer unbemerkt durch Unterholz zu fahren 

G.


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. November 2015)

Ordnungshalber hier noch ein Findling vom USB-Stick. Die meisten dürften es eh kennen  .






In liebender Erinnerung


----------



## piazza (16. November 2015)

Nachdem der Bildschirm neu kalibriert wurde und der Augenkrebs (Intensität, nicht Farbe) sich auf einem Plateau eingependelt hat: Hammer!

Man weiß immer, wo Du gefahren bist, @minihbmichi !


----------



## exto (16. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> In liebender Erinnerung



Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## skaster (16. November 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?


Vergleich mal


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. November 2015)

Prima Sache @skaster  , endlich kann ich mal mein eignes Radel "gewinnern"  .

Also ich bin wirklich am hadern mit mir wegen eines traillastigen Geschosses... Wenn das Fatboy wenigstens horizontale Ausfallenden hätte. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass mich das fatradeln nochmal gefühlte 20 Jahre "back in time" versetzt  , mal gucken...




exto schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?



Ich hatte es jüngst umgemalert da der Verdacht auf Rahmenbruch aufkam. Letztlich waren es nur oberflächliche Risse im Lack: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1912830

Das Foto selbst fand ich vom Effekt her prima, nannte sich "Spielzeug" und ahmt mit ihren überzeichneten Kontrasten und den verwischten Rändern eine Modelleisenbahnwelt nach  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (16. November 2015)

Oouuha!

Diese Metamorphose ist tatsächlich an mir vorbei gegangen! Irgendwie beruhigt mich das allerdings, da es eine laaaangsame Abkehr von der allgegenwärtigen "ich-verpass-was-im-internetz-phobie zeigt 

Flöggchen, ich glaub ja ernsthaft, du solltest mal, Hand in Hand mit deiner Obsession für Heavy Metal, ein Paar Runden um einen Ice Cream Truck drehen!


----------



## zoomer (16. November 2015)

Ach nee.
Die degressive Hinterbaukennlinie vom ICT ist nix für Ihn ....


----------



## Knusberflogge (17. November 2015)

Von wegen "degressiv" , dass kann man doch ändern  .

Bei früheren Kontakt mit einem Rahmenbauer wurde klar, dass meine Fatfullywünsche absolut machbar sind - selbst mit Parallelogrammgabel und Rahmenform wie ich es will. Doch allein die Gabel wäre im deutlich vierstelligem Bereich gewesen ( schon ohne Stahlfederdämpfer vorm Streuerrohr )  . Finanziell für mich nicht umsetzbar, also zurück zur Normalität - für immer  .

Aber es stimmt schon mit dem ICT. Wobei mir ein Moonländer wegen normaler HR-Nabe besserpassen würde, doch der Lenkwinkel und die Spaßigkeit vom ICT ist schon schöner. Ich schwanke noch zwischen 10" Bremsscheiben oder Rücktritt, da bei der Lefty eine Cantibremse unmöglich ist. Hab auch schon bei Mongoose geschaut, was mir vom Rahmen her noch schöner gefällt. Doch immer wieder ist irgendwas...
Aber es wird auf jeden Fall Stahl mit horizontalen Ausfallenden und kleiner Rahmengröße zum rumfetzen.




exto schrieb:


> ...Irgendwie beruhigt mich das allerdings, da es eine laaaangsame Abkehr von der allgegenwärtigen "ich-verpass-was-im-internetz-phobie zeigt ...



Ja, hatte vor einiger Zeit auch PC-bedingte Pause. Das war gar nicht mal so verkehrt, zumal da wirklich mehr Zeit für den größeren viereckigen Freudenspender war.


----------



## zoomer (17. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Bei früheren Kontakt mit einem Rahmenbauer wurde klar, dass meine Fatfullywünsche absolut machbar sind - selbst mit Parallelogrammgabel und Rahmenform wie ich es will. Doch allein die Gabel wäre im deutlich vierstelligem Bereich gewesen ( schon ohne Stahlfederdämpfer vorm Streuerrohr )  .
> 
> Ich schwanke noch zwischen 10" Bremsscheiben oder Rücktritt, da bei der Lefty eine Cantibremse unmöglich ist. Hab auch schon bei Mongoose geschaut, was mir vom Rahmen her noch schöner gefällt. Doch immer wieder ist irgendwas...




Das ist jetzt aber Satire, oder 


Bei der Lefty geht schon Canti Bremse - halt nur eine ....


----------



## Bumble (17. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber Satire, oder



Wieso ? Klingt doch für Knusberflogge-Verhältnisse fast schon langweilig


----------



## Knusberflogge (17. November 2015)

Nein nein, ist wirklich ernst gemeint!

Hatte schon etwas mit diesem RadCat Programm gemalert und irgendwo hab ich auch noch eine Zeichnung rumliegen. Das Fully hat Platz für ein vorderes Ü50 Zähne Blatt und der Drehpunkt vom Viergelenker hätte Singlespeed ohne zusätzlichen Spanner ermöglicht. Hinten nur ein einzelnes 42er Ritzel. Die selbe Übersetzung würde man auch mit kleinerem Blatt/Ritzel hinbekommen, nur dann käme die BMX Kette mit gerade Gliedern nicht so zur Geltung
An der Parallelogrammgabel hätte ich Cantisockel gehabt. Selbst bei optionalen 254mm Bremsscheiben hätte ich Seilzüge verwendet, da die Bremsgriffe so leichter nach Außen hin hätten montiert wären können ( was für ein Satzbau    ) . Diese natürlich durch die Öffnungen am Stahllenker mit eingeschweißter Strebe.

Auch wären dann die Clownshoe Felgen ordentlich mit 48 Loch BMX Naben gefüttert wurden - also komplett beidreihig gespeicht ( wie beim SantaCruz ) . Ich hätte da schon noch paar Ideen gehabt, ernsthaft! Aber wie gesagt, dass geht absolut über meine finanziellen Verhältnisse. Da lieber ein Heimkino im Keller, und eine neue Armbanduhr, und Felgen fürs Auto, und und und...  .

Von daher wird's wohl eine Art spaßiges BMX in 26". Doch auch das wird schon schwer meiner Frau verkaufen zu sein... _"Du hast doch schon eins!!!"_


----------



## zoomer (17. November 2015)




----------



## cherokee190 (17. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Von daher wird's wohl eine Art spaßiges BMX in 26". Doch auch das wird schon schwer meiner Frau verkaufen zu sein... _"Du hast doch schon eins!!!"_



Vielleicht einfach preisgünstig einen Rahmen erwerben und ein paar Umbaumaßnahmen in Eigenregie durchführen/-lassen. 

http://www.ridewill.it/c2/it/ciclismo/1/telai/27/fat-bike/273/


----------



## exto (17. November 2015)

Da käme mir doch fast der Gedanke an ein entsprechendes Fundraising-Projekt 

Allein den Anblick des zkizzierten Ergebnisses würd ich mir was kosten lassen. Kino kostet auch Geld und ist sicher manchmal viel laaaangweiliger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eri1 (18. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Von daher wird's wohl eine Art spaßiges BMX in 26". Doch auch das wird schon schwer meiner Frau verkaufen zu sein... _"Du hast doch schon eins!!!"_



26er BMX ? sowas hab ich auch hier stehen nur leider nicht in fat


----------



## BigJohn (20. November 2015)

Holy Hell


----------



## exto (20. November 2015)

DER Gerät!


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. November 2015)

Neben den viel zu dicken Reifen (  ) find ich die Kettenstreben gut. Diese Art Hinterbaugeometrie gibt es ja ab und zu und ermöglicht ohne gröbere Eingriffe auch den Riemenbetrieb. Schade nur, dass das Oberrohr nicht auf die Sitzstreben trifft, ansonsten sehr prima!


----------



## Bumble (20. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Holy Hell


----------



## exto (20. November 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass das Oberrohr nicht auf die Sitzstreben trifft, ansonsten sehr prima!



Das dürfte wohl dem Umstand geschuldet sein, dass der Auftraggeber das Rad speziell in wirklich winterlichen Verhältnissen bewegen will. (Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wo der Artikel zu dem Rad zu finden ist). Wenn ich versuche, mir bildlich vorzustellen, wie ich bei einem ungeplanten Schnellstop mit den Füßen durch die Harschdecke breche, find ich die Bauweise auf einmal viel sympatischer. Was die Optik angeht, bin ich ganz bei dir!
Bei Meryweather bist du aber sicher gut aufgehoben, wenn's darum geht, deinen ganz persönlichen Geschmack umgesetzt zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2015)

Hat auf jedenfall was 

G.


----------



## BigJohn (20. November 2015)

Mit durchgehender Linie vom Oberrohr in die Sitzstreben und negativem Vorbau fände ich es geil. So ist es nur interessant


----------



## Fabeymer (20. November 2015)

Voll geil!


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. November 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich, was dabei heraus kommt, wenn man einen @Dutshlander mit einer @muschi kreuzt.


----------



## zoomer (20. November 2015)

Piranje ....


----------



## muschi (20. November 2015)

Leck mich Arsch


----------



## Fabeymer (20. November 2015)

Gibt's auch nochmal durchgemixt:


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2015)

Cremig 

G.


----------



## Dutshlander (21. November 2015)

[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]Geschmacksrichtung Matjes mit Sahne


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. November 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Voll geil!


Gefallen in den Fabeymer es wohl ist.
Gefärbt von wirrem Alchemist.
Gefallen mir gut tut der Mist.
Die bunten Reifen passen wie Eye on Fist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaftshaldendli (21. November 2015)

*like "scyllas - style"*


----------



## Maxed (21. November 2015)

Und ich dachte Neon Orange wär schlimm


----------



## cherokee190 (21. November 2015)

So sollte es von Salsa kommen.
Noch mit orangen Sattel .... ein klares JA für ein Bike von der Stange


----------



## PCjunkee (21. November 2015)




----------



## Vegeta2205 (21. November 2015)

das sieht gut aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2015)

Von Bike, Steel & Borrow?  Ein Bekannter hat seit letzter Woche ein ident. 9:Zero:7, allerdings mit RF-Parts in Lime.


----------



## PCjunkee (21. November 2015)

Ja genau, habe ich von Bike, Steel & Borrow. Meinst du zufällig das:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2015)

PCjunkee schrieb:


> Ja genau, habe ich von Bike, Steel & Borrow. Meinst du zufällig das:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 438477


Jup!  Das läuft jetzt im Taunus! Quasi in Wolgfangs´ (Inhaber von Bike, Steel & Borrow) alter Heimat.
Aber demnächst mehr dazu...

EDIT:  Klar, die Griffe werden noch getauscht. Das sticht ja im Auge.


----------



## PCjunkee (21. November 2015)

Ah, so hängt das zusammen. Na da bin ich gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. November 2015)

Eins der Bilder vom Kalendervoting hat´s in die Abstimmung zum Foto des Tages geschafft:



Wem's gefällt, kann gerne voten  Aber damit es nicht zu Verzerrungen kommt, votet bitte auch für die anderen Vorschläge zum Kalender:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/70941 (alle, die mit "Kalender..." anfangen)


----------



## Fabeymer (22. November 2015)

Nach Monaten des Krampierens bekomme ich wieder richtig Lust auf's Dicke...also gefälligst gescheit Schnee her, zack-zack!


----------



## accutrax (22. November 2015)

falls noch jemand ein weihnachtsgeschenk sucht.....
den rahmen bausatz gibts bei bamboobicycleclub.org..
(ohne die gabel, aber mit dem bamboo beer...)











gruss accu


----------



## hoodride (22. November 2015)

Kein guter Bausatz, da ist ja nur ein Bier dabei


----------



## barbarissima (22. November 2015)

Das wäre echt mal ein cooles Geschenk  Kommen die Eisstäbchen auch ans Rad oder waren das die Überbleibsel deiner Nervennahrung


----------



## accutrax (22. November 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kommen die Eisstäbchen auch ans Rad oder waren das die Überbleibsel deiner Nervennahrung



die werden gebraucht um die rohre mittig zueinander auszurichten..
ist aber nicht mein bausatz...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. November 2015)

Finde ich ziemlich geil. Der Preis ist auch ok


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2015)

Mir wär halt so ein Set von Columbus oder Reynolds lieber ...


----------



## Riffer (23. November 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nach Monaten des Krampierens bekomme ich wieder richtig Lust auf's Dicke...also gefälligst gescheit Schnee her, zack-zack!


 
Da kommt also das rosa-orange Kunstwerk her.  Das Salsa gefällt mir im Übrigen schon, auch wenn es gewagt ist.


----------



## mikeonbike (23. November 2015)

schwarze reifen, schwarze pedale, schwarze griffe, längerer -6° vorbau, flatebar + sattel flite slr - dann wär's meine geschmacksklasse


----------



## exto (23. November 2015)

Ok. Vielleicht dann auch noch den Rahmen in nem schönen, fröhlichen schwarz?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. November 2015)

Ups,jetzt sind die Reifen aber untendrunter schmutzig geworden.
Ganze Tragerei umsonst....


----------



## mikeonbike (23. November 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Ok. Vielleicht dann auch noch den Rahmen in nem schönen, fröhlichen schwarz?



neeeiin - der rahmen ist schön. der rest ist "mir" aber ein bisschen to much und lenkt eigentlich son bisschen vom schönen rahmen ab...


----------



## zoomer (23. November 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ups,jetzt sind die Reifen aber untendrunter schmutzig geworden.
> Ganze Tragerei umsonst....



Na, das kriegt sie doch erst zum (12.) Geburtstag.
Solange würd ich es auch tragen, sonst hat man das Zeug am Tag des Tages
auf dem Wohnzimmerteppich beim Probesitzen ...


----------



## cherokee190 (23. November 2015)

Ließt man ja immer wieder:" _lenkt vom schönen Rahmen ab_!".
Gerade wenn alle alle Bauteile farblich ein passendes Gesamtbild ergeben, ist in meinen Augen der Fall besonders gelungen. Hier bot sich das natürlich mit werksmäßiger Rahmenlackierung und passenden Reifen besonders an .


----------



## mikeonbike (24. November 2015)

das finde ich optisch auch sehr ansprechend. kennt jemand die reifen?

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/mountain/expedition/caribou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (24. November 2015)

ich kenne sie nicht die reifen.. aber finde sie irgendwie sehr "eckig".. ihr nicht auch?


----------



## BigJohn (24. November 2015)

Ich hab mich grad fast ein bisschen gewundert, weil der Rahmen nach Aluminium aussieht. Den Reifen kenne ich, den gibt's bei ridewill. Allerdings hat die China Pelle da nicht so einen penetranten Schriftzug. Die Felgen finde ich sehr interessant, falls das Gewicht stimmt. 
http://fatlab-cycles.com/products/fatlab-26x80/


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. November 2015)

Wer schaut den hier auf's Gewicht?


----------



## Gravelander (24. November 2015)

Salamandre Big Fat Cargo Pinion:


----------



## BigJohn (24. November 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wer schaut den hier auf's Gewicht?


Ungelochte Felgen mit dem Gewicht einer Rolling Darryl und tubeless Sitz sind interessant. Punkt

Unabhängig davon ist es noch ein weiter Weg von sinnvoll eingesetzten Teilen zum Weight Weenie.

@Gravelander jetzt auch mit Lack. Sehr gut


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. November 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Salamandre Big Fat Cargo Pinion:


irgendwie muss ich hier an die umgebauten (Motor) Bikes für Hill climbing denken !


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2015)

gleich 2 unserer Kalender-Bilder sind im Pool zur Wahl des FdT 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Optimizer (25. November 2015)

Das Bild, wo ich drauf so blöd gugg, war glaub ich schonmal Fdt...


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Bild, wo ich drauf so blöd gugg, war glaub ich schonmal Fdt...


Das haben die schon wieder vergessen 

Unsre Lena war ja auch 2mal beim Grand Prix, geht also alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravelander (25. November 2015)

hier nochmal ein besseres Bild, sorry fürs spammen: ;-)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. November 2015)

Die wahrscheinlich längste Kette der Welt.
Gefällt mir die Kiste, fühlt sich wahrscheinlich an wie Tandem fahren ohne Stoker


----------



## BigJohn (25. November 2015)

Der Lefty-Frontgepäckträger hat was. Aber für dieses Rad ist das Foto trotzdem noch unwürdig


----------



## Beorn (25. November 2015)

Verdammich, wie warm muss der Schlafsack sein, der so viel Platz braucht!?

Sieht irgendwie geil aus!


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein besseres Bild, sorry fürs spammen: ;-)



saugeiler Einkaufs-Laster


----------



## Gravelander (25. November 2015)

Beorn schrieb:


> Verdammich, wie warm muss der Schlafsack sein, der so viel Platz braucht!?
> 
> Sieht irgendwie geil aus!


hab da eher an ein Zelt gedacht, dass ich da hinter das Sitzrohr setzen kann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. November 2015)

Geiler Laster! Auf den Träger würde ich eine gepolsterte/stabilisierte Customtasche schneidern, mit mehreren Unterteilungen und einem Doppel-RV. Öffnen und wie bei einem Schubfach mit schnellem Zugriff bei bester Übersicht und Ordnung.


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> hab da eher an ein Zelt gedacht, dass ich da hinter das Sitzrohr setzen kann ;-)


und ich wollt schon fragen, wieviele kisten bier man damit heim transportieren kann


----------



## exto (25. November 2015)

Extrem geiles Fahrrad!


----------



## mikeonbike (25. November 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hab mich grad fast ein bisschen gewundert, weil der Rahmen nach Aluminium aussieht. Den Reifen kenne ich, den gibt's bei ridewill. Allerdings hat die China Pelle da nicht so einen penetranten Schriftzug. Die Felgen finde ich sehr interessant, falls das Gewicht stimmt.
> http://fatlab-cycles.com/products/fatlab-26x80/



ich würde eher an dieses gewicht glauben... http://www.fatbike24.de/products/Fa...Felgen/Fatlab-Tubeless-Fatbikefelge-2016.html


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. November 2015)




----------



## Gravelander (26. November 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Geiler Laster! Auf den Träger würde ich eine gepolsterte/stabilisierte Customtasche schneidern, mit mehreren Unterteilungen und einem Doppel-RV. Öffnen und wie bei einem Schubfach mit schnellem Zugriff bei bester Übersicht und Ordnung.


kannst du mir verraten, wo man so etwas anfertgen lassen könnte? (bin neu im Customtaschen-Business ;-) )


----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> kannst du mir verraten, wo man so etwas anfertgen lassen könnte? (bin neu im Customtaschen-Business ;-) )


Lies den Beitrag nochmal genau und achte auf die Formulierung. So eine flowige Flo-Tasche bekommt nicht jeder


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. November 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> kannst du mir verraten, wo man so etwas anfertgen lassen könnte? (bin neu im Customtaschen-Business ;-) )


Auf mtbr findest du eine Liste von ein paar (Custom-)Herstellern. Wie hattest du dir die Beladung während der Planung des Bikes denn vorgestellt?
Preislich am vernünftigsten ist es wohl, die Rahmenzwischenräume mit Framebags auszustatten und auf den Heckträger nur eine einfache wasserdichte Packrolle zu schnallen. 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Lies den Beitrag nochmal genau und achte auf die Formulierung.


----------



## Knusberflogge (26. November 2015)

Auf der Suche nach Erlösung bin ich auf den kleinsten ICT mit der Laufgabel gestoßen. Beides für sich sehr fein, im Gespann gibt es meiner Meinung nach bessere Kombos. Beispiellos trotzdem die Konsequenz des Fahrers  .




 

So bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung nach einem ähnlich genialem Fernsehabend wie gestern (  ) und verbleibe mit besten Wünschen des Nachtschlafes  .


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2015)

Unglaublich häßlich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (26. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Unglaublich häßlich !


Genau. Nur das zählt.

Ob's ihm paßt, gefällt, funktionell ist etc. wurscht. Hauptsache wir haben wiedereinmal einen unglaublich unqualifizieren Beitrag abgeliefert.


----------



## cherokee190 (26. November 2015)

Also dieser negative Knick sieht immer bissel nach Rahmenbruch aus, dann lieber eine Rahmennummer größer oder vielleicht doch besser den alten Doppeldecker


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. November 2015)

Ich bin mal wieder _anti_...finde, das hat was!


----------



## nordstadt (26. November 2015)

Sieht aus wie ne überfahrene Katze  - irgendwie eklig aber man kann nicht weggucken...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2015)

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (26. November 2015)

Wer die LAUF mal gefahren ist, weiß, dass das Ding so aussieht, weil es genau so aussehen muss, um so super zu funktionieren, wie es das nun einmal tut. Gute Funktion und ein durchdachtes Produkt reichen da schon, um ein Produkt super zu finden. Die LAUF sieht in meinen Augen zudem geil aus und die Typen dahinter sind auch ausgesprochen dufte. 

Davon ab: Dass @san_andreas so gerne meckert wie nörgelt, sollte auch kein Geheimnis mehr sein. 

Aber zurück zu den erfreulichen Dingen: Das beste Puffin (und eines der geilsten Dickerchen überhaupt) wurde nochmal 'ne Stufe geiler:


----------



## BigJohn (27. November 2015)

Gibt's die Felgen eigentlich auch ohne diesen weißen Streifen? Kann doch nicht sein, dass sich das jeder freiwillig antut.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. November 2015)

die weißen Aufkleber kann man abziehen, die mangelnde Stabilität leider nicht...


----------



## mikeonbike (27. November 2015)

hab mal wieder ein paar sticker gekriegt ...

auch sehr schön und könnte den weg auf meinen helm finden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Davon ab: Dass @san_andreas so gerne meckert wie nörgelt, sollte auch kein Geheimnis mehr sein.



Ich mag die Lauf ja (irgendwie), aber das Rad schaut aus wie ein Unfall, einfach weil der Rahmen so klein ist.


----------



## Bumble (27. November 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Davon ab: Dass @san_andreas so gerne meckert wie nörgelt, sollte auch kein Geheimnis mehr sein.



Passt schon, ich kenn ihn ja nicht anders


----------



## michi3 (27. November 2015)

Würde so eine Lauf Gabel zu gerne mal testen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. November 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Würde so eine Lauf Gabel zu gerne mal testen.


Wärst Du mal zum Fatbiketreffen in Solingen gekommen, dort hättest Du die Auswahl gehabt: ein Specialized Fatboy mit Lauf von Aardvark oder ein Dude mit Lauf, das Michael von Canyon als Reserve mitgebracht hatte. Mit letzterem hättest Du wahrscheinlich sogar die Tour bestreiten können.

Das oben gezeigte Bike finde ich cool, bis auf die nicht ganz optimale Farbzusammenstellung. Durch den kleinen Rahmen und die fette Gabel und die im Verhältnis sehr dicken Reifen sieht es so richtig sprungbereit und kraftvoll und verspielt aus, fast so als würde ein Trialer gleich damit auf dem Bus dahinter humhüpfen wollen.


----------



## a.nienie (27. November 2015)

@*Der Kokopelli* hast Du das ipad schon montiert


----------



## michi3 (27. November 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wärst Du mal zum Fatbiketreffen in Solingen gekommen, dort hättest Du die Auswahl gehabt: ein Specialized Fatboy mit Lauf von Aardvark oder ein Dude mit Lauf, das Michael von Canyon als Reserve mitgebracht hatte. Mit letzterem hättest Du wahrscheinlich sogar die Tour bestreiten können.
> 
> Das oben gezeigte Bike finde ich cool, bis auf die nicht ganz optimale Farbzusammenstellung. Durch den kleinen Rahmen und die fette Gabel und die im Verhältnis sehr dicken Reifen sieht es so richtig sprungbereit und kraftvoll und verspielt aus, fast so als würde ein Trialer gleich damit auf dem Bus dahinter humhüpfen wollen.



Bist du schon mit der Lauf gefahren?
Taugt sie dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. November 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @*Der Kokopelli* hast Du das ipad schon montiert


Ach, die von Syntace haben natürlich keine Halterung für das Pro Modell mitgeliefert, die konzentrieren sich lieber auf Kalender 



michi3 schrieb:


> Bist du schon mit der Lauf gefahren?
> Taugt sie dir?


Nur ein paar Parkplatz-Runden, ich fand sie straff und steif, aber schon ein deutlicher Gewinn gegenüber Starrgabeln. Sie war aber auch nicht grade auf mein Fliegengewicht ausgerichtet. Ein Ersatz für eine richtige Federgabel ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht, aber wer etwas mehr Komfort und Reserven haben möchte im Vergleich zur Starrgabel, aber keine wartungsintensive Federgabel haben möchte, für den ist das schon eine sehr feine Sache. Optik muss man halt mögen.

Und weil Galerie, hier hab ich mal was fettes kleines:


----------



## hoodride (27. November 2015)

Ist das Deine Hauswand?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. November 2015)

Nur die Holzwand vom Gartenhäuschen. Ich weiss, müsste mal gestrichen werden


----------



## hoodride (27. November 2015)

Na da wird sich aber jemand freuen, viel Spaß Euch heute Mittag


----------



## Fabeymer (27. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich mag die Lauf ja (irgendwie), aber das Rad schaut aus wie ein Unfall, einfach weil der Rahmen so klein ist.



Das klingt doch schon viel angenehmer als der erste Wertungsversuch.


----------



## Riffer (27. November 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach würde die Lauf einfach viel besser zu einem Rahmen mit dickeren Rohren bzw. geformten Rohren passen. So ein schlanker, hübscher Stahlrahmen (ich gebe den anderen aber Recht, dass die größeren Größen besser aussehen, nur was soll man machen, das Bike sollte schon vorrangig passen) büßt daneben seine Präsenz und Ausstrahlung total ein


----------



## cherokee190 (27. November 2015)

Beim Fatbike Jam steckte eine Lauf im Borealis Rahmen, nebst Nextis passte das optisch super zusammen.




habe leider kein Foto vom kpl. Borealis


----------



## Knusberflogge (27. November 2015)

Ich find die Lauf klasse, gerade wegen der Optik. Wir hatten ja schon einige Bilder hier von ihr in diversen dickrohrigen Carbonrahmen, find ich sehr passend. Mit nextie´s eh  .



cherokee190 schrieb:


> Also dieser negative Knick sieht immer bissel nach Rahmenbruch aus, ...



Ja, ging bzw. geht mir auch so. Mittlerweile find ich dennoch ganz gut, weil es wirklich ein winziger Rahmen ist mit unveränderten Lenk- und Sitzwinkeln. Stell ich mir sehr spaßig vor, zudem hier noch eine Vollfettvariante möglich ist. Trotzdem bleibt´s gewöhnungsbedürftig und ist mit klassisch-kleinen BMX Rahmen optisch leider nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## eri1 (27. November 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> hab mal wieder ein paar sticker gekriegt ...
> 
> auch sehr schön und könnte den weg auf meinen helm finden ...


Cool.... soche Aufkleber will ich auch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2015)

Eine Woche kann so verdammt kurz sein.. 
War eben mal kurz Laufen und vielleicht klappt´s wenigstens zum WE nochmal mit dem Radtraining, aber ansonsten bin ich gut verplant (worden  ).....

Werkzeug in´s Auto laden und Abfahrt zu Freunden

_Wenn der Postmann 10x klingelt_





*+*





*=*

netter Abend!  

Los geht´s..







Mukluk 2016.
Jetzt mit Gusset am Sitzrohr und geschwungenem Unterrohr. Ähnelt jetzt dem Salsa Blackborow-Frame.







Die 2016er Gabel besteht aus Carbon-Gabelscheiden mit Aluschaft. Nett! 





Salsa Naben mit MuleFat - Rims in orange.

Noch ein paar Impressionen...  










6/10 sind fertig. Morgen geht´s w_aida_...


Wieso, weshalb, warum.....  ?  Mehr dazu später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (2. Dezember 2015)

Züge hast aber nicht du verlegt


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Dezember 2015)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2015)

hoodride schrieb:


> Züge hast aber nicht du verlegt



Um Gottes Willen!   
Da muss ich noch ran, Matze!
Ein Haken gibt´s auch schon   -   Die Avid Discs!


----------



## wj500 (2. Dezember 2015)

WtF machst Du mit 10 Dicken???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wieso, weshalb, warum..... ? Mehr dazu später


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



Du bist doch eh schon verraten worden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Du bist doch eh schon verraten worden...


 Hilf mir mal...


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal...



In irgendeinem Thread wurde ein dickes Projekt am Feldberg erwähnt.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2015)

Die Orangen Mulefuts sind Serie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (2. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen!
> Da muss ich noch ran, Matze!
> Ein Haken gibt´s auch schon   -   Die Avid Discs!



Ehrlich, die DB1 ist fürs Geld ne klasse Bremse - gib ihr ne Chance!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Orangen Mulefuts sind Serie?


Jup!


----------



## ufp (2. Dezember 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ehrlich, die DB1 ist fürs Geld ne klasse Bremse - gib ihr ne Chance!


Ich hab sie am Farley und war und bin angenehm überrascht. Echt keine schlechte Bremse(leistung) . 
Optisch ist sie allerdings nicht so berrauschend...(u.a. klobig).


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Dezember 2015)

Sei ehrlich Marco, die werden doch alle final gewogen, bevor du 9 von 10 weitergibst.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jup!


komisch, dass sie keine Konzern-eigenen Teile verwursten. Aber die Farbe fetzt und die Blackborrow-Form gefällt mir auch. Ich hoffe es gab ordentlich Mengenrabatt.


----------



## skaster (3. Dezember 2015)

Ahh, die Leihfatties


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mukluk 2016.
> Jetzt mit Gusset am Sitzrohr und geschwungenem Unterrohr. Ähnelt jetzt dem Salsa Blackborow-Frame.



Und warum nicht gleich das Blackborow? Was war die Entscheidung? Preis?


----------



## hw_doc (3. Dezember 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ahh, die Leihfatties



Dachte ich mir bei der Menge auch...
Würde aber entweder Variostützen verbauen, oder ein paar Fliplocks...


----------



## Vighor (4. Dezember 2015)




----------



## -zor- (4. Dezember 2015)

@Vighor ... geiles Bike, sieht richtig gut aus und ich denke es fährt sich auch so 

EDIT: sagt gerade das die Helgas bei dir richtig fett wirken, sehen dicker aus als sie sind


----------



## criscross (4. Dezember 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> @Vighor ... geiles Bike, sieht richtig gut aus und ich denke es fährt sich auch so
> 
> EDIT: sagt gerade das die Helgas bei dir richtig fett wirken, sehen dicker aus als sie sind


kommt ja auch immer auf die Felgenbreite an..


----------



## Olli23 (4. Dezember 2015)

Mit den obigen können wir nicht mithalten, aber bis auf Kleinigkeiten ist das Vater-Sohn-Projekt erstmal beendet:





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## audis2limo (4. Dezember 2015)

geile Felgen.... Will ich auch haben....


----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> EDIT: sagt gerade das die Helgas bei dir richtig fett wirken, sehen dicker aus als sie sind


Ich finde alle dicken Reifen wirken auf Bildern dicker. @Olli23 sieht echt stimmig aus


----------



## Gravelander (4. Dezember 2015)

Zwei Kater besteigen einen Salamandre:


----------



## BigJohn (4. Dezember 2015)

Die 70er haben abgerufen, sie wollen ihre Couch zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die 70er haben abgerufen, sie wollen ihre Couch zurück.


Ach was, das war nur ein Telefonstreich des Zentralrates der Fliesentischbesitzer.


----------



## Gravelander (4. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die 70er haben abgerufen, sie wollen ihre Couch zurück.


die dürfte sogar noch älter sein - tja, willkommen im Osten ;-)
Fließentisch gibts nur noch beim Vater, haha.


----------



## scylla (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Couch und das Fahrrad davor sind ein Indiz für vollkommen richtige Prioritäten


----------



## Bumble (5. Dezember 2015)

immer noch eins meiner Lieblings-Fatbike-Bilder 
saukrasser Style der Typ


----------



## Olli23 (5. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ... @Olli23 sieht echt stimmig aus


Danke, geb ich meinem Sohn weiter, der hat die Farben festgelegt, ich wollte mehr Neongrün.


----------



## Fattah (6. Dezember 2015)

Gelegentlich sieht man ja echt stylishe Gepäckträger...beim Fatty auch immer eine fette Geldanlage. Ich habs mal selbst versucht und es ist Folgendes herausgekommen bei dieser Konfiguration: Haibike Fatcurve 6.10 , RedLoon Gepäcktaschen hinten , Tragfähigkeit von je 20 Kg / Seite gewünscht... siehe Bilder . Materialbedarf ist gering : 10 mm Edelstahlrohr , 20x4mm Edalstahl-Flacheisen, einige Distanzringe...sowie jemand , der Rohr korrekt biegen kann. Dies ist das erste massstabsgetreue Modell...eine erste Fahrt funzte exzellent , die Hacken blieben frei und die Taschen sassen bombenfest


----------



## Fattah (6. Dezember 2015)

... jetzt noch einige Details wie Langlöcher einfräsen für Verzurrmöglichkeiten per Spannriemen , ein / zwei Schraublöcher  sowie schön bürsten und polieren. Dann idealerweise noch in Rahmenfarbe pulvern...  . Das alles für 2 Stück  
Nächstes Projekt :  Gepäckträger vorn... ich zeig dann mal das Ergebnis.
Wir wollen unsere Dickschiffe fit machen für ausgedehnte mehrtägige Radwanderungen...
Grüße an die Gemeinde


----------



## BigJohn (6. Dezember 2015)

40 Kilo aufem Rad, bist du dir da sicher? Das ist schon für meinen zweispurigen Anhänger grenzwertig. Da wird die Tour zum ungewollten Abenteuer.


----------



## Fattah (6. Dezember 2015)

Na ja... 20 Kg Tragkraft ist das was es heisst : die mögliche maximale Krafteinwirkung...in der Realität müsste ich dann schon Goldbarren dicht einstapeln um bei dem Volumen auf 20 Kg / Seite zu kommen  
Es geht um Stabilität und Verbiegesicherheit...Langlebigkeit bei minimalem Aufwand.
Ich werd eher mal ne Decke und Kochgeschirr samt Schlafanzug    da drin haben.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minihbmichi (8. Dezember 2015)

hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem bike 

http://www.hopetech.com/litewheelz/


----------



## Holland (8. Dezember 2015)

minihbmichi schrieb:


> hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem bike
> 
> http://www.hopetech.com/litewheelz/



Doppelter Warnhinweis wäre angebracht gewesen.
1) Werbesendung
2) kann Augenschäden verursachen

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Dezember 2015)

Das erste was ich hatte, war eine Assoziation zum Glöckner von Notre Dame.


----------



## muschi (10. Dezember 2015)

Da habe ich dieses Projekt im Netz gefunden, sehr geil.
Stahl aus dem Ruhrpott
http://www.le-canard-rahmenbau.de


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Dezember 2015)

der sitzwinkel ist schon echt fies,...das wird dann wohl eher ne race Bude draus.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2015)

Sehr seltsame Geometrie insgesamt. Aber optisch nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (10. Dezember 2015)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> der sitzwinkel ist schon echt fies,...das wird dann wohl eher ne race Bude draus.


Ich hätte ja jetzt anhand der Geo eher nen coolen Cruiser vermutet, sonst fällt mir kein vernünftiges Einsatzgebiet dazu ein 

Trotzdem generell eine kleine Verneigung vor dem Handwerk des Rahmenbauers


----------



## shibby68 (10. Dezember 2015)

ich glaube der ente weiss schon ziemlich genau was er tut
da mache ich mir wenig sorgen


----------



## skaster (10. Dezember 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Da habe ich dieses Projekt im Netz gefunden, sehr geil.
> Stahl aus dem Ruhrpott
> http://www.le-canard-rahmenbau.de
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 443376 Anhang anzeigen 443377 Anhang anzeigen 443378 Anhang anzeigen 443379 Anhang anzeigen 443380


Ja, der macht schon interessante Sachen, hier mal mit einem anderen Projekt von Ihm unterwegs gewesen
Anhang anzeigen 401049
Anhang anzeigen 401050


----------



## svennox (10. Dezember 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..echt cooles Teil


----------



## Holland (10. Dezember 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ja, der macht schon interessante Sachen, hier mal mit einem anderen Projekt von Ihm unterwegs gewesen
> Anhang anzeigen 401049
> Anhang anzeigen 401050



Nur das Biegen des Sitzrohrs lässt er nach dem Projekt wohl sein... 


gruss
Holland.


----------



## flo_bass (10. Dezember 2015)

Servus, 
nachdem das Le Canard weiter oben meins wird, kann ich vielleicht ein paar klärende Worte dazu sagen. Es wird weder ne "Racebude" noch ein Cruise. Der Sitzwinkel ist mit 68 Grad angegeben, wegen dem Knick im Sitzrohr. Der Sattel sitzt bei ausgezogener Stütze da, wo er ohne gebogenes Sitzrohr mit 72° sitzen würde. Gebogenes Sitzrohr wegen kurzer Kettenstrebe, angeschäftet wegen voller Versenkbarkeit des Sattels. Ich wohn am Alpenrand und für meine Touren brauch ich bergab den Sattel aus dem Weg. Flacher Lenkwinkel wegen Laufruhe und weil's auch beim bergabtrialen für mich mit Starrgabel und dem gleichen Lenkwinkel am jetzigen Halffat super funktionert. Letztlich wird's mein Rad für alles, den Weg in die Arbeit, Familientouren, Bikebergsteigen und alles dazwischen. Gabel kommt noch, tapered Gabelschaftrohr ist noch im Zulauf. 

Noch Fragen? Fragen!

Bis dann,

Flo


----------



## zoomer (10. Dezember 2015)

Flache Sitzwinkel sind ja wieder im Trend bei Trailbikes.
Taugt mir unverständlicherweise auch gut.

Ich finde es nur unglaublich kurz für 20" Rahmenhöhe.
Aber ich stolpere ja auch keine Bikebergsteigeberge runter.


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Dezember 2015)

die "RaceBude" hat keinerlei Wertung sollte nur heissen das es dadurch eher lang wird. Aber wenn das so geplant ist, is ja alles super.
Ich kämpfe halt immer mit zu langen Oberrohren.


----------



## flo_bass (10. Dezember 2015)

..das mit der Racebude hab ich nicht in den falschen Hals gekriegt, alles in Ordnung!! Das Oberrohr wäre bei durchgehendem Sitzrohr und dem entsprechenden Sitzwinkel von 72° bei (wenn ich's noch richtig im Kopf hab) 610mm. Damit ist's gute 2cm länger als bei meinem aktuellen Rahmen. Bergab bin ich sowieso nur im Stehen unterwegs, kürzere Vorbau und Jones Loop-Bar dürften mir dann für alle Eventualitäten Spielraum lassen...hoffe ich. Das Tretlager hab ich deutlich tiefer gewählt als bei meinem aktuellen Rad, ....wird schon passen. So ist's halt bei Custom Rahmen, ein bißchen Überraschung bleibt. Und bevor ich jetzt Ärger wegen zuviel Quatscherei und zu wenig Bilder krieg, gelobe ich das entsprechende Bildmaterial einzustellen, sobald das Rad bei mir ist und ich's aufgebaut habe. 

Danke für euer Interesse und bis dann,

Flo


----------



## shibby68 (11. Dezember 2015)

wenn ich das hier so lese würde ich gerne viel mehr über das bike und die idee dahinter erfahren. 
klingt irgendwie sehr durchdacht und auf dich zugeschnitten und beim jonesbar darf sicher das oberrohr bissl länger sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2015)

Wie immer bei Ente: Interessant!

Leichte Schwierigkeiten hab ich allerdings beim Gedanken an's "Stolperbiken" mit Jones Bar, aber auch das is wohl wie immer Geschmacksache


----------



## dadsi (11. Dezember 2015)

Leider nur eifon Bilder...









Freu mich schon auf die Jungfernfahrt...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Dezember 2015)

Sehr unauffällige und doch sehr edle Kiste. Fährt bestimmt super. Sehr stimmig aufgebaut. Einzig die Kuroshiros tanzen ein bisschen aus der Reihe. Hoffentlich halten die.


----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2015)

Tja, an nichts gespart. Auch nicht an den Zügen und Bremsleitungen. Konsequent


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2015)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Einzig die Kuroshiros tanzen ein bisschen aus der Reihe.


Ich würde sie nehmen...


----------



## mikeonbike (11. Dezember 2015)

http://theradavist.com/2015/04/firefly-goes-fat-for-vittorias-bomboloni-tires/


----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2015)

Absolut DER Hammer!


----------



## skaster (11. Dezember 2015)

Auf Flicker gibt es noch mehr Bilder davon


----------



## BigJohn (11. Dezember 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Wie immer bei Ente: Interessant!
> 
> Leichte Schwierigkeiten hab ich allerdings beim Gedanken an's "Stolperbiken" mit Jones Bar, aber auch das is wohl wie immer Geschmacksache


Im Video Thread ist ein Filmchen von Jeff in dem er zeigt was alles so mit seinen Kreationen möglich ist. Das sollte dann jeglichen Zweifel beseitigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (11. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## flo_bass (11. Dezember 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> wenn ich das hier so lese würde ich gerne viel mehr über das bike und die idee dahinter erfahren.
> klingt irgendwie sehr durchdacht und auf dich zugeschnitten und beim jonesbar darf sicher das oberrohr bissl länger sein.



Meld dich gerne per PN, falls du was genauer wissen willst.



exto schrieb:


> Wie immer bei Ente: Interessant!
> 
> Leichte Schwierigkeiten hab ich allerdings beim Gedanken an's "Stolperbiken" mit Jones Bar, aber auch das is wohl wie immer Geschmacksache



...für mich passt's und vor allem tun mir seit dem die Handgelenke nicht mehr weh, und die Finger werden nicht mehr taub. 

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## exto (11. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Im Video Thread ist ein Filmchen von Jeff in dem er zeigt was alles so mit seinen Kreationen möglich ist. Das sollte dann jeglichen Zweifel beseitigen.



Ich mag die stark nach hinten gekröpften Lenker auch sehr. Allerdings mehr, wenn's um lange Strecken geht. Sehr entspannt für Hände (mit ESI Chunky) und Handgelenke.
Bei technischer Fahrerei hab ich damit allerdings eher ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten. Aber da sitzt man ja auch meist nicht >10 Stunden auf'm Rad


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2015)

Voll die Eierfeile 
@taunusteufel78  bekommt da sicher Schweissausbrüche


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Voll die Eierfeile
> @taunusteufel78  bekommt da sicher Schweissausbrüche



Kenne ich schon. War vor 1 oder 2 Wochen schon auf Instagram. Gefällt mir gut!
Die Heckansicht mit Blick auf die tiefe Lenkzentrale gefällt mir am besten.
2fach und die Bluto bräuchte ich jetzt nicht. Klar, ein Tune-Sattel wäre dann auch drauf.


----------



## piazza (11. Dezember 2015)

porno...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2015)

piazza schrieb:


> porno...


mach nochma bitte, kann den Porno leider net anschaun


----------



## zoomer (11. Dezember 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> mach nochma bitte, kann den Porno leider net anschaun



https://www.flickr.com/photos/fireflybicycles/16883866839/


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Dezember 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Auf Flicker gibt es noch mehr Bilder davon



Schöne Bilder und toll zu sehen wie SIE als i-Tüpfelchen die Schneehäubchen auf die Buchstaben setzt


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/fireflybicycles/16883866839/


danke, dacht ich mir dass du dich mit pornos auskennst 

liebevoll von Hand angepinselt, wahnsinn


----------



## zoomer (11. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt.
Ich mag aber die ohne Pinsel lieber.


In 95% dieser Fälle mit dem broken image icon hilft immer :
Rechte Maustaste > Bild in neuem Fenster öffnen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Ich mag aber die ohne Pinsel lieber.


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Ich mag aber die ohne Pinsel lieber.
> 
> 
> ...


Und wieder was gelernt 

Muschi-Only Pornos  ? Welch ein Geniesser


----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2015)

Na, wollen wir mal nicht so streng sein ....
Aber einer reicht dann schon und im Mittelpunkt muss er grad auch nicht stehen.


Im obigen Fall war das mit Ihrer Pinselei auch nicht so schlimm,
ohne Arbeitsfotos hätte ich es nicht mal bemerkt.
Ansonsten bin ich immer froh um jeden Aufkleber der vergessen wurde oder jede
Lackierung die nur aus einer Farbe besteht


----------



## cherokee190 (13. Dezember 2015)

.... so lang es nicht schwarz matt ist


----------



## zoomer (13. Dezember 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> .... so lang es nicht schwarz matt ist



Auch eine schöne, freundliche und lebensbejahende Farbe.
Wobei jede Spur weiter ins Grau um so dreckresistenter und nicht ganz so gelackmeiert wirkt.
Ausser auf Hellblau steh ich ja zur Zeit auch noch auf Uni in Kräftig-Rot oder fast alle anderen
nicht gesättigten Farben (Grauanteil min 30%).
Schwarz, Weiss oder Neutralgrau geht aber immer, kann man nix falsch machen, egal ob
Finissage, Shoperöffnung, Weihnachtsfeier oder Rollentrainer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (14. Dezember 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> http://theradavist.com/2015/04/firefly-goes-fat-for-vittorias-bomboloni-tires/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..ich weiß gar nicht was einige haben, dass Teil ist doch toll


----------



## michi3 (14. Dezember 2015)

Das neue Ibis Fatbike, taugt mir!


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Dezember 2015)

Na, dann geh kaufen! Keine langen Worte, Bilder...plapperlaplapp...


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Dezember 2015)

Nach fast zwei Jahren Fatbike und nach Bud/Dillinger sowie Bud/Bud dank @hw_doc nun die Mutter aller Reifenkombis: Bud/Lou.
Ich finde den Rollwiderstand nicht wirklich wild, er grummelt zwar ziemlich, aber das war's dann auch schon.





Das Ibis ist geil, aber noch lieber als das Fatbike wäre mir eine 29plus-Version des Trannys.


----------



## dukestah (15. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nach fast zwei Jahren Fatbike und nach Bud/Dillinger sowie Bud/Bud dank @hw_doc nun die Mutter aller Reifenkombis: Bud/Lou.
> Ich finde den Rollwiderstand nicht wirklich wild, er grummelt zwar ziemlich, aber das war's dann auch schon.


ich bin auch begeisterter bud/lou fahrer, die allzwecklösung schlechthin ausser auf eis


----------



## Sandro31 (15. Dezember 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> ich bin auch begeisterter bud/lou fahrer, die allzwecklösung schlechthin ausser auf eis


Ich finde ja Lou/Lou am besten


----------



## exto (16. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...eine 29plus-Version des Trannys.


----------



## Gravelander (16. Dezember 2015)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja Lou/Lou am besten


ich fahre nun schon knapp vier Wochen Bud/Bud und bin damit äußerst zufrieden. Absolut kein Self-Steering, großes Sicherheitsgefühl auch in Schräglagen. Dadurch, dass ich immer mal wieder gezwungen bin auch längere Strecken auf Asphalt/befestigten Wegen zu fahren ist dies die wohl für mich günstigere Alternative als manche Traktionsmonster ;-)
Bei sehr steilen Anstigen, gerade jetzt in der etwas feuchteren Jahreszeit und dem Laubbefall, kommt es natürlich dazu, dass die Reifen mal durchdrehen oder ich mal absteigen muss. Aber ich habe mein Cargobike auch nicht für solches Gelände ausgelegt, sondern eher für weite, ausdauernde Strecken. Da sind mir die wirklich guten Rolleigenschaften des Bud/Bud schon sehr lieb. Hätte bei mir aber vermutlich auch BFL/BFL werden können, ich glaube bei mir hat die Stollengröße am Ende entschieden ;D
Aber da wir hier nicht im Reifenthread bin möchte ich gern noch Bilder von anderen Cargo-Fatbikes liefern:


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (17. Dezember 2015)

das ist mal sehr frisch. nicht der "normale" einheitsbrei. Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## duc-748S (17. Dezember 2015)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 445252 Anhang anzeigen 445253


Interessante Gestaltung, kommt gut 
Ich persönlich hätte zwar nicht rot, sondern vielleicht grün oder ein dunkelblau gewählt, aber stimmig ist es dennoch und wie mein Vorposter bereits erwähnt hat, einfach mal etwas erfrischend anderes.


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Dezember 2015)

auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## mikeonbike (18. Dezember 2015)

als 29+...


----------



## Sandro31 (19. Dezember 2015)

Das blaue Matter ist sehr geil


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2015)

Schön sind die schon!

Ich find allerdings die Preisvorstellungen für ein Serienbike n bisschen abenteuerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2015)

Mehr ein "semi" FATbike, aber trotzdem gut, wie ich finde.


----------



## dukestah (20. Dezember 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht...


Der Luftdruck scheint aber eher wie bei nem Rennrad zu sein


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Dezember 2015)

lustig, hatte den gleichen Gedanken


----------



## e-kibo (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu und möchte Euch mein Weihnachtsgeschenk vorstellen


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtsgeschenke, die vorzeitig ausgepackt wurden, holt der Weihnachtsmann wieder ab!


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Dezember 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeschenke, die vorzeitig ausgepackt wurden, holt der Weihnachtsmann wieder ab!


So sieht das aus!

Also ich meine: SO sieht das aus!


----------



## mikeonbike (20. Dezember 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> Der Luftdruck scheint aber eher wie bei nem Rennrad zu sein



wieso 7 bar sind doch normal ....


----------



## Gravelander (20. Dezember 2015)

ich glaub der Netzfund passt hier auch rein, auch wenn ich nicht ermitteln konnte, was das denn nun für ein Hersteller war


----------



## dukestah (20. Dezember 2015)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> wieso 7 bar sind doch normal ....


jepp, genau, rollt sonst so bescheiden zur eisdiele


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (21. Dezember 2015)

Hab mein Weihnachtsgeschenk auch vorzeitig ausgepackt (der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweit-Fatbike)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (21. Dezember 2015)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Hab mein Weihnachtsgeschenk aus vorzeitig ausgepackt (der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweit-Fatbike)...



das sehe ich absolut genauso! schönes w-geschenk. Mein WO hat auch Unterstützung im Haus


----------



## mikeonbike (21. Dezember 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> das sehe ich absolut genauso! schönes w-geschenk. Mein WO hat auch Unterstützung im Haus



na, die kiste ist doch schick. nicht gerade klassisch aufgebaut und die züge gehören vielleicht auch noch einmal ein bisschen gekürzt, aber ansonsten


----------



## shibby68 (21. Dezember 2015)

mit starrgabel gefällt mir die kiste optisch auch besser aber so ists halt baller-bike netter  für starr hab ich mein WO.
Züge und Co. müssen noch gemacht werden. Vor allem wird auf 1x10 mit ZEE Schaltwerk und Trigger noch umgebaut. Liegt schon alles daheim. Gestern wollte ich aber einfach mal schnell auf die Trails  Vorbau wird noch tacken kürzer.


----------



## ufp (21. Dezember 2015)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Hab mein Weihnachtsgeschenk aus vorzeitig ausgepackt (der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweit-Fatbike)...


Die surlys sind, abgesehen von den faden Farben, immer noch die schönsten und  klassischten Fat Bikes


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2015)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Hab mein Weihnachtsgeschenk aus vorzeitig ausgepackt (der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweit-Fatbike)...


Neben bud/Lou sehen die Juggernauts aus wie Mädchen Reifen


----------



## michi3 (21. Dezember 2015)

Dein neuer Panzer ist geil
Na dann frohe Weihnachten.



X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Hab mein Weihnachtsgeschenk auch vorzeitig ausgepackt (der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweit-Fatbike)...


----------



## exto (21. Dezember 2015)

shibby68 schrieb:


> das sehe ich absolut genauso! schönes w-geschenk. Mein WO hat auch Unterstützung im Haus



Alter Schwede!

Mit der Kabelage kann man ja noch n zweites Rad aufbauen 

Kommen die Komplett-Surlys so aus der Kiste?


----------



## shibby68 (21. Dezember 2015)

ne ne das sind teile aus meiner restekiste. da ist noch nix ordentlich verlegt, gekürzt etc.


----------



## svennox (21. Dezember 2015)

@X-Wejch-Fan ..das surly kennt man ja, gutes FATBIKE;
aber vor allem vom mondraker würde ich gern noch mehr sehen; GEFÄLLT MIR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (21. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Neben bud/Lou sehen die Juggernauts aus wie Mädchen Reifen


Ich bin gestern beide mal kurz hintereinander gefahren und kann das aus der Fahrerperspektive nur bestätigen



svennox schrieb:


> @X-Wejch-Fan ..das surly kennt man ja, gutes FATBIKE;
> aber vor allem vom mondraker würde ich gern noch mehr sehen; GEFÄLLT MIR


Sobald der zweite "Pro"-Reifen montiert ist und die Sonne scheint, stell ich im Panzer-Fred noch ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## Gravelander (21. Dezember 2015)

Titan Fatbike "HEKTOR" von Falkenjagd
-für Reifenbreiten von 4,0" bis 4,8" Zoll
-inkl. Pinion Getriebeschaltung 
-komplett innenverlegte Lichtkabel (SON Lichtanlage) und USB-Anschluß
-mit Syntace Steckachsentechnologie - hinten 197mm, vorn 150mm
-wunschweise auch mit Riemenantrieb


----------



## svennox (21. Dezember 2015)

schöner Netzfund, wie ich finde


----------



## Girl (21. Dezember 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> schöner Netzfund, wie ich finde



Ich finde das hat nicht viel mit einen Fatbike zu tun, das Rad schaut nach einer etwas gröberen CC-Feile aus.


----------



## wartool (21. Dezember 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Titan Fatbike "HEKTOR" von Falkenjagd
> -für Reifenbreiten von 4,0" bis 4,8" Zoll
> -inkl. Pinion Getriebeschaltung
> -komplett innenverlegte Lichtkabel (SON Lichtanlage) und USB-Anschluß
> ...




jetzt muss ich nur noch mit ner Skimaske in ne Bank.... Als Alltags und Reisefatty sooowas von gaiiihl!


----------



## Pugy (21. Dezember 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Titan Fatbike "HEKTOR" von Falkenjagd
> -für Reifenbreiten von 4,0" bis 4,8" Zoll
> -inkl. Pinion Getriebeschaltung
> -komplett innenverlegte Lichtkabel (SON Lichtanlage) und USB-Anschluß
> ...




*SON 28 15 150 disc 6-Loch (150 mm)* 




 
http://www.klite.com.au/#!new-install-pics/c1xn2/566e59bd0cf2beecdd86a0c3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. Dezember 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Titan Fatbike "HEKTOR" von Falkenjagd
> -für Reifenbreiten von 4,0" bis 4,8" Zoll
> -inkl. Pinion Getriebeschaltung
> -komplett innenverlegte Lichtkabel (SON Lichtanlage) und USB-Anschluß
> ...



Flakenjagd halt 

Nix besonderes, aber im Allgemeinen viel Tamtam.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Dezember 2015)

Joa Titan lieber ohne Falkenjagd


----------



## nordstadt (21. Dezember 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Ich finde das hat mit einem F
> 
> 
> Ich finde das hat nicht viel mit einen Fatbike zu tun, das Rad schaut nach einer etwas gröberen CC-Feile aus.



Und ist das nicht MTB? Ich hasse dieses das Rad ist doch nur dafür da...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Dezember 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Ich finde das hat nicht viel mit einen Fatbike zu tun, das Rad schaut nach einer etwas gröberen CC-Feile aus.


Was macht denn ein Fatbike für dich aus? 
Ich mag z.B. keine abfahrtsorientierten DH-Style-Fatschüsseln. Trotzdem sind es Fatbikes.


----------



## criscross (21. Dezember 2015)

svennox schrieb:


> schöner Netzfund, wie ich finde


geiles Race Fatty


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Dezember 2015)

Noch ein Panzer. 














Gesendet von iPhone 5S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wilhelm (22. Dezember 2015)

Nachlese von der _2015 Esposizione Internazionale Ciclo Motociclo e Accessori (EICMA)_, Milano, und neuer Trend*: 'Fat Race Bike' von PRAMAC Racing aus Spananien: Reifenbreite vorn 125 mm, hinten 'schlanke' 185 mm. Würde sich wohl für die TdF eignen, z.B. für Kandidaten mit positiven Doping-Testwerten – als obligatorische, UCI-konforme Straßenrennmaschine und Alternative zu einer Wettkampfsperre*.











* ...


----------



## BigJohn (22. Dezember 2015)

Die Kurbel sieht aus wie diese Dinger mit integriertem Motor. Die Akkus könnte man dann ja ins Hinterrad packen.


----------



## skaster (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich vermute die haben Felgen aus dem Motorradsport verbaut, ob man bei dem Achsstandard aber auf 10 oder 11-fach umrüsten kann  und der Bash weist Ähnlichkeiten mit einem Kupplungskorb auf. Mit den Reifen kann man dann bequem 62° Neigung fahren ohne zu rutschen. Und es sind große Scheiben freigegeben


----------



## Girl (22. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was macht denn ein Fatbike für dich aus?
> Ich mag z.B. keine abfahrtsorientierten DH-Style-Fatschüsseln. Trotzdem sind es Fatbikes.



Kann ich nicht so genau sagen, auf jedenfall sollten dicke Reifen drauf sein. Auf dem Bild schaut es eher nach B+ mit viel Profil aus. 
Das Gesamtbild muss passen, egal ob DH-Fatschüssel, Lastesel oder Tandem, der Reifen sollte den Rahmen und Gabel schön ausfüllen.

Mal gut das die Geschmäcker so unterschiedlich sind, sonst würde wir alle nur auf einer Frau rumreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (22. Dezember 2015)

gibt Gegenden da wird das so gehandhabt....


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2015)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> gibt Gegenden da wird das so gehandhabt....


Schlumpfhausen ?


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Dezember 2015)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Hab mein Weihnachtsgeschenk auch vorzeitig ausgepackt (der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweit-Fatbike)...



Guter Mix


----------



## Dr.Struggle (22. Dezember 2015)

Hat auch was...


----------



## -zor- (22. Dezember 2015)

endlich mal kein Maxxis in dem fiesen Gelb


----------



## Dampfsti (22. Dezember 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Hat auch was...




Reifen und Rahmen, ja...

Die Gabel ist das wohl hässlichste was man sich ans Bike schrauben kann


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2015)

-zor- schrieb:


> endlich mal kein Maxxis in dem fiesen Gelb


Well known as OEM.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (23. Dezember 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Reifen und Rahmen, ja...
> 
> Die Gabel ist das wohl hässlichste was man sich ans Bike schrauben kann



Der Meinung war ich zuerst auch,je öfter man sie sieht umso mehr gefällt sie,ist halt "anders"  Aber vermutlich ist die Funktion und der Flex auch "anders" 
Aber das Bike an sich gefällt,schöne Farbgestaltung!


----------



## cherokee190 (23. Dezember 2015)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Der Meinung war ich zuerst auch,je öfter man sie sieht umso mehr gefällt sie,ist halt "anders"  ....



Geht mir auch so und für mich zur Zeit immer noch die einzige Alternative zu "starr"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Dezember 2015)

Zu den Kurven des Borealis passt sie doch recht gut


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Dezember 2015)

@Rommos,  @exto!


----------



## Gravelander (23. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> @Rommos,  @exto!


wo gibts denn sowas bzw. wer ist denn der Rahmenhersteller?


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Dezember 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> wo gibts denn sowas bzw. wer ist denn der Rahmenhersteller?



Moonmen Bikes.


----------



## Gravelander (23. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Moonmen Bikes.


war ja klar, dass sowas nur außerhalb Europas gefertigt wird ;-) echt hübsch jedenfalls (und vermutlich verdammt schwer - aber man ist ja zu zweit, hehe)


----------



## Rommos (23. Dezember 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> war ja klar, dass sowas nur außerhalb Europas gefertigt wird ;-) echt hübsch jedenfalls (und vermutlich verdammt schwer - aber man ist ja zu zweit, hehe)


Und außerdem hat er ja noch einen elektrischen Helfer...

Aber mich spricht es irgendwie nicht an, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. Dezember 2015)

Gabel und Captain-Lenker würd ich sofort nehmen.

Ansonsten ist mir das Ganze zu sehr mit Effekten vollgestopft. Und E-Antrieb...
... na ja... 

Ich würd mich da mal Roman anschließen.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, den E-Antrieb habe ich völlig übersehen...und das Ganze für 'nen clever platzierten Framebag samt Pinion-Getriebe gehalten. 

Hier aber noch ein paar Infos zum Bike:


> This one was a bit of a long term project. Thank you to Henry for his support and patience as we brought this bike together. Henry came to us looking for a bike he and his son could explore around his home on the South Island of New Zealand. This is what we came up with. We wanted the bike to have a whole lot of style but be super functional too. Fat tires to take on varied terrain, e-assist to extend their range of exploring, custom built independent coasting drivetrain so the two riders can pedal independently, ATM (AndrewTheMaker) battery case and panniers to hold lots of gear, tube splitter travel option for ease in shipping and airline travel and a whole lot of titanium. Thanks to Drew at Boo Bicycle for the Photos.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2015)

Also ich finde es auch ohne Markierung cool. Allein schon für den überzogenen Luxus


----------



## hw_doc (24. Dezember 2015)

Da ich weder Salsa- noch Surly-Fred kapern wollte, nun an dieser Stelle das Ergebnis meiner letzten Bastelei - mein Grashüpfer:















http://www.clipfish.de/musikvideos/video/2978389/terry-hoax-grasshopper/





















Inspiration waren die etwas eigenwillig (in "Pewter") gefärbten Laufräder vom Bucksaw, die eine neue Heimat finden wollten.  B)
Und die Vorstellung, mit nem Dropbar auch fat unterwegs zu sein, seinerzeit in Brooklyn bei 718Cyclery durch eine Probefahrt mit diesem Fargo bestätigt:





Aus diesem genialen Ansatz von Salsa




http://salsacycles.com/culture/prototype_talk_purple_reign
wurde leider nur das semi-fatte "Deadwood":




Mir zu wenig für zu viel Geld.  B)

Bleibt der Dank an alle Helfer, hier Abwesende (Arne, Jens, ...) wie auch Anwesende - darunter @Rennofen, @Bierschwanger, @MTsports, @algophilie!​Und ich seh schon - bei dem Frühlingswetter hat mein Grashüpfer eindeutig Tarnfarbe, also schnell wieder in die gute Stube...

Bei Fragen: Fragen!

Und ein frohes Fest mit vielen fetten !


----------



## exto (24. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön!

Ich hoffe, das haut hin mit dem Dropbar.


----------



## hw_doc (24. Dezember 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Ich hoffe, das haut hin mit dem Dropbar.



Danke!
Ist vom Fahrgefühl her sehr bequem (wie geplant), also auf Oberlenker optimiert. Die Geo kommt gut mit kurzen Vorbauten zurecht: Hatte anfangs einen 70er Vorbau mit 25° montiert, nun sind es 50/0, dafür eine Etage höher - passt perfekt!


----------



## Rommos (24. Dezember 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da ich weder Salsa- noch Surly-Fred kapern wollte, nun an dieser Stelle das Ergebnis meiner letzten Bastelei - mein Grashüpfer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gratulation, sehr cooles Gerät


----------



## exto (24. Dezember 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ...also auf Oberlenker optimiert...



Wenn's dir das wert ist, versuchs mal mit nem Dirt-Drop-Bar, wie z.B. dem Salsa Woodchipper. Da ist die Unterlenker-Position deutlich höher (und weiter außen) als bei nem klassischen Rennlenker. 
Man glaubt gar nicht, wie gut sich das nach ein bisschen Gewöhnung anfühlt.

Falls Salsa irgendwann doch auf die Idee kommt, ein Fat-Fargo zu bauen, bin ich der Erste, der in's Fahrradgeschäft rennt


----------



## hw_doc (24. Dezember 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn's dir das wert ist, versuchs mal mit nem Dirt-Drop-Bar, wie z.B. dem Salsa Woodchipper. Da ist die Unterlenker-Position deutlich höher (und weiter außen) als bei nem klassischen Rennlenker.
> Man glaubt gar nicht, wie gut sich das nach ein bisschen Gewöhnung anfühlt.
> 
> Falls Salsa irgendwann doch auf die Idee kommt, ein Fat-Fargo zu bauen, bin ich der Erste, der in's Fahrradgeschäft rennt



Danke, aber das Teil (am obigen Fargo bspw.) war mit seiner gespreizten STI-Position überhaupt nicht meins. Auch nicht das Kona-Gegenstück dazu... Daher mein Griff zum XL-Cowbell.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2015)

Wie breit ist der Lenker jetzt? Und wie sehr macht sich das Eigenleben der Reifen auf festen Untergründen gegenüber einem mtb Lenker bemerkbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (25. Dezember 2015)

Rommos schrieb:


> Gratulation, sehr cooles Gerät



Danke!



BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie breit ist der Lenker jetzt? Und wie sehr macht sich das Eigenleben der Reifen auf festen Untergründen gegenüber einem mtb Lenker bemerkbar?



46 cm, also nach MTB-Maßstäben eher was für Kuriere.  B)
Kann über die JJs bzgl. Self-Steering auf 65er Felgen nix Negatives sagen.


----------



## Der_Christopher (25. Dezember 2015)

Der Lenker ist gut, hab den am Inbred auch in 46cm dran, im Unterlenker is er ja bei 50cm.
Sehr bequem das Geweih find ich.


----------



## piket77 (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Fabeymer (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Dezember 2015)

das fällt zumindest nicht mehr um !


----------



## BigJohn (27. Dezember 2015)

Die Bremsen hätte man sich auch sparen können. Bin mir sicher der Gerät bleibt auch bergab von alleine stehen 

@Fabeymer weißt du was zum Einsatzgebiet? Das breite Heck schreit förmlich nach einem Schlitten als Anhänger.


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Fabeymer weißt du was zum Einsatzgebiet? Das breite Heck schreit förmlich nach einem Schlitten als Anhänger.



Laut Carver ein Expeditionsgerät, wohin genau es damit gehen soll stand leider nicht mit dabei.


----------



## Riffer (28. Dezember 2015)

Für eine Australien-Durchquerung wäre das E-Fattandem ehrlich gesagt eine Überlegung wert, aber sowas hab ich (aktuell) sicher nicht vor. Optisch finde ich es konsequent und eigentlich gut getroffen, technisch wäre es die Frage, was man mag - Nabendynamo und USB-Port fände cih für solche Zwecke klasse (wie im Prototyp-Sherpa), persönlich hat das aber bei den kurzen Runden in der Umgebung keine Relevanz.



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Sorry, den E-Antrieb habe ich völlig übersehen...und das Ganze für 'nen clever platzierten Framebag samt Pinion-Getriebe gehalten.
> 
> Hier aber noch ein paar Infos zum Bike:


 
Das Doppelreifenmonster ist aber nix...


----------



## oli_muenchen (28. Dezember 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Laut Carver ein Expeditionsgerät, wohin genau es damit gehen soll stand leider nicht mit dabei.


Da darf es dann abee nicht bergab gehen, denn wenn ich es recht sehe, hat das Bike keine Hinterradbremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guni-Quaeler (28. Dezember 2015)

Meines (genau 14,0kg):














​


----------



## BigJohn (28. Dezember 2015)

Guni-Quaeler schrieb:


> Meines (genau 14,0kg):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte ein paar Hintergrund-Infos


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (28. Dezember 2015)

Es ist das Fat Rhino der Billigmarke Kilimanjaro, hat original 16,5kg. Verändert wurde alles, was nicht zu teuer ist, und in der Restekiste vorhanden war, da wäre:
Syntace Lenker gebraucht, Ritchey Trail Vorbau neu, Bremsscheiben gebraucht, Sattel+Stütze von Sommerrad, Reifen und Schläuche Schwalbe 13F, Magura MT2 gebraucht

Alles ein bischen bunt zusammengewürfelt, die Suntourkurbel wird nicht verändert. Aber der Spass steht im Vordergrund, und da mangelt es nicht.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Dezember 2015)

und schon ist die Restkiste wieder 2,5Kg schwerer


----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich sehe gerade, dass es das Teil für 480€ bei Hervis. Da sind sowohl die 16,5kg im Urzustand als auch die 14 kg nach dem Umbau respektabel. Mit besserem Laufradsatz und Tubeless wäre wahrscheinlich noch ein knappes Kilo drin.


----------



## blind (29. Dezember 2015)

Das klingt schon recht interessant um fat Bikes mal anzutesten ! 
Macht das auch traileinsatz mit oder kann man dann die Felgen direkt wegschmeißen? 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guni-Quaeler (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mit Gutscheinaktion nur 380 bezahlt und im Laden geholt, also mehr als perfekt. Das mit XT-Schaltung und hydraulischen Shimano-Scheibenbremsen ....

Preis/Spass-Verhältnis ist genial ...

Dann gab's im Abverkauf ein Trek Marlin 5 29'er für 266 mit gruseliger Ausstattung, da hab ich dann die Teile vom Fat drangeschraubt, jetzt hab ich 2 halbswegs vernünftige Räder, auch wenn die Probefahrt vom Trek noch aussteht, weil ich nur noch Fat fahre ...

Ob die Felgen was taugen kann ich nicht beurteilen, extreme Geländeeinsätze stehen noch aus ...

Aber in der Tat ein Felgentausch auf DT-Swiss würde ca. 1kg bringen.

Die schweren Felgenbänder hab ich gegen 12g schwere Müllsackstreifen getauscht , etwas gewagt in Kombi mit den 13F-Schläuchen, aber es hält schon 200km problemlos. 
Rucksack mit Ersatzteilen ist immer dabei ....


----------



## Toronto (29. Dezember 2015)

Gibts irgendwo Daten/Werte zur Rahmengeo? Finde da im Netz nichts zu.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## dukestah (29. Dezember 2015)

so wirklich verstehen will ich aber minirahmen mit gefühlt halben meter sattelstütze immer noch nicht, obwohl es irgendwie trendy scheint, ist das nicht für den reach und die position in relation zum tretlager nicht ergonomisch unsinnig?


----------



## Guni-Quaeler (29. Dezember 2015)

dukestah schrieb:


> so wirklich verstehen will ich aber minirahmen mit gefühlt halben meter sattelstütze immer noch nicht, obwohl es irgendwie trendy scheint, ist das nicht für den reach und die position in relation zum tretlager nicht ergonomisch unsinnig?



Ich hab eine 27.2 Stütze mit Adapter im 31.6 Rohr, wenn man den Sattel noch ein Stück nach hinten verschiebt, ergibt sich für mich eine ideale Position. Nebenbei flext die Geschichte ordentlich, kann ich nur empfehlen. 



Toronto schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo Daten/Werte zur Rahmengeo? ....



Nein, finde auch nichts. Könnte meinen Rahmen aber mal vermessen ...

Edit: Der Hobel mit Mini-Vorbau (45mm) ist sehr wendig, aber auch sehr laufruhig bei schnellen Abfahrten.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2015)

Für die Sitzposition ist es völlig unerheblich, wo das Sitzrohr aufhört und die Sattelstütze anfängt. Der Sattel ist immer im selben Abstand zum Pedal und die Position zum Tretlager bestimmt der Oberschenkel. Der Reach betrifft ohnehin das fahren im stehen. Ich wüsste nicht was ein stärker geslopeter Rahmen daran ändern soll.


----------



## zoomer (29. Dezember 2015)

Die Sattelstüttze kann dann etwas besser nachgeben als beim L Rahmen mit 7 cm Sattelstützenauszug.
Von der Sitzposition her wäre es wirklich egal, aber wenn man beim Absteigen im Schnee versinkt
erfreut sich der ein oder andere doch an der niedrigeren Überstandshöhe.


----------



## dukestah (29. Dezember 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Für die Sitzposition ist es völlig unerheblich, wo das Sitzrohr aufhört und die Sattelstütze anfängt. Der Sattel ist immer im selben Abstand zum Pedal und die Position zum Tretlager bestimmt der Oberschenkel. Der Reach betrifft ohnehin das fahren im stehen. Ich wüsste nicht was ein stärker geslopeter Rahmen daran ändern soll.


hab ich mich vielleicht nicht so klar ausgedrückt, rein vom sitzrohr her betrachtet mag das stimmen, da ja viele rahmen in den jeweiligen größen den selben sitzrohrwinkel haben, aber das steuerrohr wird ja bei kleineren rahmen immer kürzer, also ändert sich der reach und für ne vernünftige sitzposition muss ich zwangsläufig mit dem sattel weiter hinter und verschiebe mich also doch vom tretlager weg, für sitzriesen mit kurzen armen mag das vielleicht sinn ergeben aber für die meisten wohl eher weniger da der weit ausgezogene sattel nicht gerade auf einen kurzbeiner schliessen lässt...


----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin ja mit diesen Begriffen nicht so firm, aber das Steuerrohr beeinflusst nur den Stack. Das Oberrohr hat logisch Einfluss auf den Reach, aber das wird häufig durch lange Vorbauten ausgeglichen. Im diskutierten Fall ist das schon mal nicht so. Zu den kurzen sitzrohren wurde denke ich genug gesagt. Ich fahre zb einen 18,5" Rahmen mit 63cm Oberrohr. Das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt Branchenstandard.


----------



## accutrax (3. Januar 2016)

lenz sport "fatillac", für gabeln 130mm-180mm....
da gibt es auch ein beeindruckendes vid dazu...(im video fred)
http://lenzsport.com/mountain-bikes/fatillac/







gruss accu


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Januar 2016)

Quelle: Den Borealis Jungs ihre Facebook Seite
https://www.facebook.com/BorealisBi...085690700828/1091665004209558/?type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (5. Januar 2016)

Wenn man das Bild lang genug anguckt, muss man nix mehr rauchen!


----------



## svennox (5. Januar 2016)

..die letzten beiden Bilder...sind toll ...auch eure Kommentare dazu, HIHI


----------



## svennox (5. Januar 2016)

Ach....wenn jemand zu diesem Netzfund hier, noch Infos und/oder eventuell größere Bilder hat,
dann bitte her damit, ich find dieses FATBIKE witzig aber auch interessant


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Januar 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> Ach....wenn jemand zu diesem Netzfund hier, noch Infos und/oder eventuell größere Bilder hat,
> dann bitte her damit, ich find dieses FATBIKE witzig aber auch interessant


Leider nicht direkt verlinkbar, aber hier unter Bicycles zu finden.


----------



## svennox (6. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Leider nicht direkt verlinkbar, aber hier unter Bicycles zu finden.


ohhh....interessante Seite..DANKE!
UND...nicht nur...Fahrrad Bedingt


----------



## svennox (6. Januar 2016)

tolles Foto tolles Bike, wie ich finde:


----------



## BigJohn (6. Januar 2016)

Die bunten Felgen finde ich ausnahmsweise sogar gelungen


----------



## michi3 (6. Januar 2016)

Das Beargrease ist ein Traum


----------



## ufp (6. Januar 2016)

Das weiße Beargrease ist zwar ganz nett, aber die unterschiedlichen Grünfarben, teilweise auch Gelb, passen leider nicht dazu.
Was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (6. Januar 2016)

michi3 schrieb:


> Das Beargrease ist ein Traum



Nä, dafür ist's mir zu Cannondalig... 

Das hier ist ein Traum, nur den Sattel würde ich anders machen:


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Januar 2016)

oh ein Nest


----------



## michi3 (6. Januar 2016)

Auch geil, aber ich hab mit dem rosa einfach ein Problem


----------



## Hilfmernauf (6. Januar 2016)

Ich weiss nicht, das weisse Beargrease.... ich find´s immer schwierig: die gleiche Farbe eloxiert und lackiert passt manchmal nicht recht zueinander. Müsste ich mal in Echt sehen.

Ansonsten schöne Räder!


----------



## accutrax (6. Januar 2016)

vom fatillac mit doppelbrücke ....zu lila zügen am beargrease..
eine seite der vielfalt ..klasse !...

gruss accu


----------



## criscross (6. Januar 2016)

aubacke......das linke Beargrease hat ja ne fette gefederte Sattelstütze ....am Race Fat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (6. Januar 2016)

... mit schutzblech - finde ich vollkommen würg, auch wenn's ansonsten genau meinen geschmack trifft...


----------



## Drittsekk (6. Januar 2016)

Ähm, ich mein ja nur wir wollen ja auch mit 80+ noch Fatbike fahren. Weiterführende Infos unter www.mooxinc.com


----------



## Drittsekk (6. Januar 2016)

Das ist übrigens mein Enduro-Wanderrad für den Ostseestrand, die Rostocker Heide, den Gespensterwald und andere mecklenburger und brandenburgische Sandwege. Ein Diamant Mammut F4 von 2014


----------



## cherokee190 (6. Januar 2016)

Ah schön, durch den Gespensterwald in Nienhagen komme ich auch des öfteren bei meiner Morgenrunde


----------



## Drittsekk (6. Januar 2016)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, siehe Dein Profilbild. Außerdem hab ich Deinen Moonlander beim Fatbike-Jam in Kühlungsborn gesehen, ich war am Samstag auch da.


----------



## cherokee190 (6. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, irgend wie kam mir dein Mammut doch bekannt vor


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Januar 2016)

Wer (er)kennt ihn noch?


----------



## svennox (7. Januar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nä, dafür ist's mir zu Cannondalig...
> Das hier ist ein Traum, nur den Sattel würde ich anders machen:
> 
> 
> ...


DAS finde ich auf jeden Fall auch lecker, allerdings nicht besser, eher gleich gut! ...der REST ist Geschmacksache


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Januar 2016)

Jetzt muss ich tatsächlich noch einmal auf das Titanfattandem mit E-Motorunterstützung zurückkommen...und zwar deshalb: 








> Big bike in two checkable cases. I knew the hours of Tetris would pay off.


----------



## exto (7. Januar 2016)

Das war offensichtlich der Zweck der ansonsten eher fragwürdigen Designübung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Januar 2016)

Wo wird der Rahmen zerlegt? ich sehe keine Couplings.


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wo wird der Rahmen zerlegt? ich sehe keine Couplings.








Mehrfach vorhanden.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Januar 2016)

Oooh, smooth


----------



## Fabeymer (8. Januar 2016)




----------



## exto (8. Januar 2016)

Was macht man dann mit dem ganzen Geraffel, wenn man angekommen ist?


----------



## Holland (8. Januar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>




Netter Ständer. Ich glaube, ich muss am Wochenende 'mal was schreinern... 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Januar 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Netter Ständer. Ich glaube, ich muss am Wochenende 'mal was schreinern...
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Uuups,so nennt ihr das in DL _mit einen Netten Ständer lötet Man doch [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]_


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wer (er)kennt ihn noch?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 450660



Farmer John.


----------



## svennox (10. Januar 2016)

ich muss die noch mal zeigen, einfach "lecker" 
damit meine ich auch die Farbkombis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dkjunior89 (10. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin schon lange stiller mitleser, und jetzt hab ich meins auch endlich ;-)


----------



## Gravelander (14. Januar 2016)

http://fatbackbikes.com/product/corvus-carbon-bike/

Ein FatBack aus Alaska, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe. Ein wirklich sehr schöner gewundener Carbonrahmen. Fatbikes haben mir generell viel zu oft viel zu wenig Rundungen ;-)


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Januar 2016)

Ich mag das Fatback...und Gegensätze:






Wie schon einmal gesagt...ich glaube, irgendwann brauche ich nochmal ein Pugsley.


----------



## svennox (17. Januar 2016)

Netzfund


----------



## chriiss (17. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Gravelander (17. Januar 2016)

erinnert mich stark an Salamandre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (17. Januar 2016)

Jo, fehlt eigentlich bloß das Ausfallende von 2soulcycles


----------



## exto (17. Januar 2016)

Wenn man genau hinguckt, entdeckt man schon ein paar kleine aber feine Unterschiede. Das (echt schöne) querovalisierte Oberrohr z.B. oder die extrem filigranen Sitzstreben.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## chriiss (17. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## michi3 (17. Januar 2016)




----------



## Riffer (17. Januar 2016)

michi3 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 454145


Genial, ist das deines?

An @Fabeymer: hab auf dem Smartphone irrtümlich den Beitrag von michi3 gemeldet, wollte nur antworten! Sorry!


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Januar 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> An
> 
> @Fabeymer: hab auf dem Smartphone irrtümlich den Beitrag von michi3 gemeldet, wollte nur antworten! Sorry!



Danke für den Hinweis, allerdings ist bei mir keine Meldung erschienen. Also alles gut.



Edit:
Klassiker, aber immer noch endgeil.


----------



## michi3 (17. Januar 2016)

Riffer schrieb:


> Genial, ist das deines?
> 
> An @Fabeymer: hab auf dem Smartphone irrtümlich den Beitrag von michi3 gemeldet, wollte nur antworten! Sorry!



Noch nicht, bin aber grad wieder extrem im Bucksaw Fieber
(Leider ist im Moment nirgends ein blauer L Rahmen lieferbar)


----------



## Duke_do (17. Januar 2016)

Ich habe auf meine roten Rahmen auch nur 365 Tage warten brauchen  

mobil gesendet


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2016)

Absolut kein Autowetter hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (18. Januar 2016)

Urlaub bräuchte man zur Zeit


----------



## Riffer (18. Januar 2016)

michi3 schrieb:


> Noch nicht, bin aber grad wieder extrem im Bucksaw Fieber
> (Leider ist im Moment nirgends ein blauer L Rahmen lieferbar)
> Anhang anzeigen 454186 Anhang anzeigen 454187


 
Dann hast du aber leider gerade etwas verpasst: @MTsports hatte  genau diesen im Bikemarkt um 1500,-! Ich hab sogar überlegt, ob ich noch ein blaues zu meinem goldenen aufbaue. Schade! Aber du wirst schon einen bekommen!!!

Mein Bucksaw hab ich gestern wieder ausgeführt, und zwar für mich das erste Mal mit Schnee. Es war allerdings noch sehr wenig, nur ein paar Zentimeter, darunter hartgefrorener Boden. Ja, das macht schon Spaß!


----------



## michi3 (18. Januar 2016)

Schade, den hätte ich sofort gekauft.
Bei Bike24 haben sie ihn auch für 1447.- Euro alle Größen außer L.

Naja vielleicht läuft mir noch einer über den Weg....


----------



## Riffer (18. Januar 2016)

Sicher - drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## Fatpak (19. Januar 2016)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, ich würde gerne mal eins fahren... Lieferbarkeit ist die nächste Geschichte: Ein Kollege aus unserem Forum wartet seit einem knappen Jahr auf sein Bucksaw Carbon... Alle Teile liegen parat, nur der Rahmen kommt nicht bei. Bei Alutech wird man wohl auch noch warten müssen.



Was meinst Du mit:  *Bei Alutech wird man wohl auch noch warten müssen* ?
Gibts da Probleme? Steht auf meine Liste GAaaaanz oben


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Januar 2016)

Naja ist ja schon ne Weile her, kann durchaus sein, dass die Lieferung zügig klappt. Ich hab nur bisher noch kein einziges Kundenrad hier im Forum gesehen...


----------



## Fatpak (19. Januar 2016)

Das gibt mir auch zu Denken....
und die Tatsache das Jürgen das das Komplettbike rausgenommen hat und kein genauen Termin sagen kann wann er mit schweißen anfängt.
Dachte ihr wisst mehr


----------



## hw_doc (19. Januar 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit:  *Bei Alutech wird man wohl auch noch warten müssen* ?
> Gibts da Probleme? Steht auf meine Liste GAaaaanz oben





Fatpak schrieb:


> Das gibt mir auch zu Denken....
> und die Tatsache das Jürgen das das Komplettbike rausgenommen hat und kein genauen Termin sagen kann wann er mit schweißen anfängt.
> Dachte ihr wisst mehr



Bitte das Lenz testen!  B)


----------



## Fatpak (20. Januar 2016)

Endlich, der erste Kontakt mit dem Weißem Gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (20. Januar 2016)

Schönes Bild


----------



## Riffer (20. Januar 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Das gibt mir auch zu Denken....
> und die Tatsache das Jürgen das das Komplettbike rausgenommen hat und kein genauen Termin sagen kann wann er mit schweißen anfängt.
> Dachte ihr wisst mehr



Hast du bei ihm angefragt? Auf der HP steht ja etwas von ungefähr 60 Tagen ab Bestellung.

Mich macht auch stutzig, dass kein einziges Bike hier gepostet wurde und auch nicht direkt beim Fat-Fully Thread.


----------



## Fatpak (20. Januar 2016)

Ja hab ich,
warte immer noch auf Antwort  
werde Jürgen ende der Woche Anrufen


----------



## skaster (20. Januar 2016)

@Falco @Wbs_70 
Glückwunsch zum Bild der Woche  . Fand schon vorher, dass es ein Winterbild für den Kalender 2017 ist.


----------



## Wbs_70 (20. Januar 2016)

yo. danke.
da hat der falco wirklich ein schönes Fatbild gezaubert ;-)
auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (23. Januar 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 455887 Anhang anzeigen 455888 Anhang anzeigen 455889



Schick!
Da können auch die Reifen mal zeigen, dass es einen Einsatzzweck für sie gibt!


----------



## ufp (23. Januar 2016)

Die "unterwegs Bilder" gibts im anderen Thread.


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Januar 2016)

Wollte Euch mal mein Bike in der neuesten Ausbaustufe zeigen. Für den Winter habe ich mir die starre Gabel und vorn ein ovales 28er Kettenblatt verbaut. Neu ist auch die KS Lev Integra - auch wenn ich die für den Winter nicht unbedingt benötige.

Jetzt kommt noch ein übrig gebliebener Carbon Lenker sowie das Tubelesskit von Fatty Stripper. Dann wäre ich in auf komplett 12kg


----------



## Gravelander (26. Januar 2016)




----------



## Girl (26. Januar 2016)

Das nenn ich mal ein handliches Fatbike, passt so sicherlich in die Handtasche.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wollte Euch mal mein Bike in der neuesten Ausbaustufe zeigen. Für den Winter habe ich mir die starre Gabel und vorn ein ovales 28er Kettenblatt verbaut. Neu ist auch die KS Lev Integra - auch wenn ich die für den Winter nicht unbedingt benötige.
> 
> Jetzt kommt noch ein übrig gebliebener Carbon Lenker sowie das Tubelesskit von Fatty Stripper. Dann wäre ich in auf komplett 12kg



Sehr geil.


----------



## SirQuickly (26. Januar 2016)

Waschtag:


----------



## hw_doc (26. Januar 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


>



Gesucht, gesucht und gesucht - dann gefunden - die Details zum Rahmen:
http://www.meriwethercycles.com/2015/12/21/mcs-elevated-chainstay-2xl-fatbike/

Inzwischen sollen der Rahmen wohl auch mit einer 197er Hinterbau anstelle des 217ers gefertigt werden können...  B)


----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gesucht, gesucht und gesucht - dann gefunden - die Details zum Rahmen:
> http://www.meriwethercycles.com/2015/12/21/mcs-elevated-chainstay-2xl-fatbike/
> 
> Inzwischen sollen der Rahmen wohl auch mit einer 197er Hinterbau anstelle des 217ers gefertigt werden können...  B)


Das ist ein Maßrahmen. Den kannst du dir bauen lassen wie du willst, wenn du am der Reihe bist.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Januar 2016)

Hatten wir ja auch schon mal... 



BigJohn schrieb:


> Holy Hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (26. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das ist ein Maßrahmen. Den kannst du dir bauen lassen wie du willst, wenn du am der Reihe bist.



Das ist mir bei der Suche wohl kaum entgangen...

Auch sowas geht bei dem Teil:





Hoffentlich war das noch nicht:


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Januar 2016)

Ein inverses Meriwether quasi: Rahmen von der Stange, alles drumherum custom...


----------



## hw_doc (26. Januar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ein inverses Meriwether quasi: Rahmen von der Stange, alles drumherum custom...



Ich seh nur einen Haufen greller Taschen mit Reifen...   B)


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Januar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich seh nur einen Haufen greller Taschen mit Reifen... B)



..die jüngst 430 Meilen durch das Yukon Territory geballert sind. 

Drunter steckt ein Borealis Echo, erkennt man gut am Schwung des Oberrohrs in Richtung Sattelrohr sowie an der Form der Sattelstreben.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Drunter steckt ein Borealis Echo, erkennt man gut am Schwung des Oberrohrs in Richtung Sattelrohr sowie an der Form der Sattelstreben.


Oder am Chainsuck-Protector auf dem Borealis steht   ...daran hab ichs erkannt


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Januar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder am Chainsuck-Protector auf dem Borealis steht  ...daran hab ichs erkannt



Den hab ich erst durch deinen Beitrag entdeckt.


----------



## Wickerer (27. Januar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ein inverses Meriwether quasi: Rahmen von der Stange, alles drumherum custom...


Am besten gefällt mir der Kommentar: 'Look at all the wasted space between the hubs and rims'.


----------



## Gravelander (27. Januar 2016)

neue Salamandre:


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Januar 2016)

Wickerer schrieb:


> Am besten gefällt mir der Kommentar: 'Look at all the wasted space between the hubs and rims'.



Der ist echt 1a!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (27. Januar 2016)

Wie immer sehr schön, was Salamandre da zaubert.

Besonders schön find ich immer die Sitzstreben, am Stück gebogen und echt schön an Sitz- und Oberrohr angebunden.


----------



## Fabeymer (30. Januar 2016)




----------



## pillehille (1. Februar 2016)

Nicolai Argon Fat

Hier gehts zu einem kleinen Testbericht
http://www.vennbike.de/2016/01/fat-im-skiurlaub.html


----------



## Peng999 (1. Februar 2016)

S Rahmen und Beister


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Februar 2016)

der spacerturm würde mich massiv stören.


----------



## Peng999 (2. Februar 2016)

Mich auch, bin auch noch nicht fertig mit der Höheneinstellung.
Aber bevor die Gabel zu kurz gesägt wird, teste ich lieber ein Weile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (2. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte über die letzten Feiertage ein wenig Zeit und hab mir gedacht, dass ich mir auch was Dunkelgrünes in die Stube stellen kann. Dann noch ein wenig Schmuck in Gold und Silber dazu - und fertig war meine "Hellga" mit Namen "[Howlin'] Fat Murdock":






Aber so einfach war es dann doch nicht, auf dem Weg zum fahrbereiten Rad gab es mal wieder eine Menge Hindernisse: Wen die Entstehungsgeschichte interessiert: Bitte hier entlang!


----------



## blaubaer (6. Februar 2016)

bin Neu auch mit einem Fatboy Comp Carbon unterwegs, ein Leichtgewicht ist es noch nicht mit 14.5kg  aber kommt Zeit, kommt Diät


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Februar 2016)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Februar 2016)

Ui, schön!!!  Stimmig! 

Gr. S oder M?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ui, schön!!!  Stimmig!
> 
> Gr. S oder M?



Ist M / 18"
Eventuell muss der Sattel noch wenig runter...


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Februar 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2016)

Wtf ist das-ein Fattrike?


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Februar 2016)

Eingeheizt ....


----------



## exto (7. Februar 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wtf ist das-ein Fattrike?



Fat-Trike mit Handantrieb. 

Da würd ich gern n bisschen mehr konstruktive Details sehen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Da würd ich gern n bisschen mehr konstruktive Details sehen


wenn ich mir anschaue wie die Felgen eingespeicht sind, hoffe ich, dass der Rest besser gemacht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (7. Februar 2016)

Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Deleted334475 (7. Februar 2016)

Hier noch die Seite
http://cyclingtips.com/2016/02/photo-gallery-2016-fat-bike-world-championships/


----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wenn ich mir anschaue wie die Felgen eingespeicht sind, hoffe ich, dass der Rest besser gemacht ist


ups, mangel an informationen ?


----------



## wj500 (7. Februar 2016)

lightweight-edition.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> ups, mangel an informationen ?


warum macht man das so ?
die breite Felge wird doch einseitig belastet


----------



## cherokee190 (7. Februar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> warum macht man das so ?
> die breite Felge wird doch einseitig belastet



... was sich in der Praxis bereits einige Jahre beim Moonlander als vollkommen problemlos erweist. So lassen sich unter Verwendung von herkömmlichen 135 HR Naben, 5" Reifen und ein doppeltes KB kombinieren.

Beim FatTrike geschuldet den ansonsten zu schmalen Naben.


----------



## fatbikepeg (8. Februar 2016)

GEIL! Den Typen in kurzen Hosen würde ich sofort heiraten!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Februar 2016)

Der hat doch ne Seidenstrumpfhose an!
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem!!!


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Der hat doch ne Seidenstrumpfhose an!
> Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem!!!


Außerdem dürfte er sich die Nüsse abgefroren haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. Februar 2016)

Sieht ein bisschen nach Village People aus  Wobei ich den Schnurrbart viel verstörender finde, als den Rest.

Peg, warum heiraten, wo Leasing doch heute so einfach ist


----------



## Toronto (8. Februar 2016)

Bingo! 

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> warum macht man das so ?
> die breite Felge wird doch einseitig belastet


schau mal, hier isses super zu erkennen:







Der Moonlander is allerdings auch keine Trailrakete, für den angedachten Einsatzzweck hält das


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2016)

beim oberen Bild dachte ich erst du hast mal wieder den Wagenheber ausgepackt.... 
ok, wieder was dazu gelernt
glaube aber, das würde bei mir nicht lange halten


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> glaube aber, das würde bei mir nicht lange halten


klar doch, bei dem hälts ja auch


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> klar doch, bei dem hälts ja auch


das ist ja auch ein Fully.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (9. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> klar doch, bei dem hälts ja auch


Dazu bräuchte man langzeit"studien" bzw. Erfahrungen.
Ganz einleuchtend erscheint mir diese Einspeichungsart nicht bzw. hege auch ich meine Zweifel.



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist ja auch ein Fully.....


Nicht ganzt


----------



## exto (9. Februar 2016)

Ich denke, da gibt's mehr als ausreichende Erfahrungen. Man vergisst ss leicht, aber vor dem Fatbike-Boom dürfte die überwiegende Mehrheit aller Laufräder so aufgebaut worden sein. Immerhin waren Pugsley und Moonlander schon n Moment vor Dude und co. in Serie unterwegs.


----------



## ufp (9. Februar 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Ich denke, da gibt's mehr als ausreichende Erfahrungen. Man vergisst ss leicht, aber vor dem Fatbike-Boom dürfte die überwiegende Mehrheit aller Laufräder so aufgebaut worden sein.


Nur waren und sind die Felgen dort wesentlich schmaler.

Hätte halt irgendwie die Angst, dass die Felge auf der nicht eingespeichten Seite, einknickt .


----------



## Bumble (9. Februar 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Hätte halt irgendwie die Angst, dass die Felge auf der nicht eingespeichten Seite, einknickt .


So wie das Lefty-Laufrad immer an der Nabe wegknickt weils ja unmöglich halten kann ?


----------



## Vighor (9. Februar 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Nur waren und sind die Felgen dort wesentlich schmaler.
> 
> Hätte halt irgendwie die Angst, dass die Felge auf der nicht eingespeichten Seite, einknickt .


Wieso schmaler? Das Pugs hatte in 2005 schon ne 65mm Felge und das Moonlander hat auch schon etliche Jahre 100mm Felgen ..

(edit: pugs daten corrigiert)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Februar 2016)

Ist bei meinem auch so, zumindest hinten. Mir wurde erklärt, dass das normal ist und teilweise so gemacht wird wegen der Antriebsseite, so richtig und 100% logisch ist es auch für mich nicht .


----------



## cherokee190 (9. Februar 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem auch so, zumindest hinten. Mir wurde erklärt, dass das normal ist und teilweise so gemacht wird wegen der Antriebsseite, so richtig und 100% logisch ist es auch für mich nicht .







Hier mal ein Moonlander Rahmen. Verwendung findet immer noch eine einfache 135 XT HR Nabe, wie sie in jeden normalen Rad zu finden ist. Anfangs auch mal vorn, weil es eben in den Anfängen des Fatbikes noch keine 170 und 190er HR und 135er VR Naben gab oder noch nicht durchgesetzt hat.
Die rechte Seite der HR Aufnahme ist nach außen gezogen, um genügend Platz zu schaffen damit die Kette an 5" Reifen vorbei geht und 2 fach vorn gefahren werden kann. Links somit weiter nach innen gezogen für die 135mm Nabe.
Damit der Reifen nun wieder in die Mitte des Bikes kommt ist besagte asymetrische Einspeichung notwendig. Beim Mooni sind 28mm als Ausgleich notwendig, die sich jedoch nicht mit einer mittigen Speichenreihe realisieren lassen. Deshalb die Clownshoe mit zwei Reihen Speichenbohrungen, jeweils mit 20mm Abstand zur Mitte. Eine Reihe genutzt brauchts nur noch 8mm ausgeglichen zu werden. So läuft's dann auch im Moonlander wieder gerade.


----------



## skaster (9. Februar 2016)

Sind nicht auch die älteren Specialized Demo Hinterräder asymmetrisch eingespeicht? Gut, Demos werden ja auch in der Regel nur zum Touren zur Eisdiele genommen


----------



## BigJohn (9. Februar 2016)

So schnell kann es gehen, dass die (hier noch sehr jungen) Anfänge in Vergessenheit geraten


----------



## ufp (9. Februar 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Wieso schmaler? Das Pugs hatte in 2005 schon ne 65mm Felge und das Moonlander hat auch schon etliche Jahre 100mm Felgen ..


Ich bezog mich auf Singlespeed, Fixie (zumindest habe ich's exto Aussage so verstanden) und alles vor dem Fatbike-Boom.
Das andere Fat Bikes schon so eine Einspeichung hatten wußte ich.
Aber ich glaube ich/wir sind schon ein wenig Off Topic. Nichts für ungut .

Aber wenn es sein "muss" , das Cannondale FSi Ai (2015/16) hat auch eine asymetrischen Hinterbau, damit die Felge wiederum symetrisch eingespeicht werden kann (und damit zwangsläufig umd ca 40% steifer wurde....).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. Februar 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Nur waren und sind die Felgen dort wesentlich schmaler.
> 
> Hätte halt irgendwie die Angst, dass die Felge auf der nicht eingespeichten Seite, einknickt .



Das hält genau so gut wie symmetrisch eingespeicht. Vorausgesetzt, die Speichenspannung ist auch gleichmässig. Die Felge wird, ausser vielleicht bei superleichten Carbonfelgen, nie die Belastungsgrenze vorgeben.
Was komisch aussieht ist bombensicher 

Und stell dir mal vor, die Speichen ziehen ja an der Felge, die stützen sie ja nicht...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (10. Februar 2016)

Heute beim Ausflug auf Langkawi beim Cable Car zur Sky Bridge an der Talstation


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2016)

Ach da sind die ganzen Chaoyangs!


----------



## shibby68 (10. Februar 2016)

das vordere "bmx" find ich cool


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ach da sind die ganzen Chaoyangs!



.... und wieso bauen die	http://www.metzeler.com/site/de/products/tyres-catalogue/Sportecm5.html   an die Zwergen-FatBikes?


----------



## ufp (10. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> .... und wieso bauen die	http://www.metzeler.com/site/de/products/tyres-catalogue/Sportecm5.html   an die Zwergen-FatBikes?


Hm. Spricht eigentlich etwas dagegen so einen Motorradslikreifen auf einem Fatbike bzw. Felge zu montieren?
Wahrscheinlich ist dieser aber schwer(er).


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Hm. Spricht eigentlich etwas dagegen so einen Motorradslikreifen auf einem Fatbike bzw. Felge zu montieren?
> Wahrscheinlich ist dieser aber schwer(er).



Musst ihn halt lange vorher in die Sonne legen und dann gut "dehnen", denn einen 17" Reifen auf ne 26" Felge aufzuziehen ..... also ich weiiiiiß nich


----------



## ufp (10. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Musst ihn halt lange vorher in die Sonne legen und dann gut "dehnen", denn einen 17" Reifen auf ne 26" Felge aufzuziehen ..... also ich weiiiiiß nich


Ups . Natürlich.
Aber weil ich dem Link vom Fatster gefolgt bin, dachte ich...


----------



## Fatster (10. Februar 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Ups . Natürlich.
> Aber weil ich dem Link vom Fatster gefolgt in, dachte ich...



  ... kein Ding, bleibt unter uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravelander (10. Februar 2016)

coming soon...


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Februar 2016)

mein Büstenhalter-Ständer sieht auch so aus


----------



## Rommos (10. Februar 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wtf ist das-ein Fattrike?


noch ein Bild dazu...


----------



## Gravelander (10. Februar 2016)

MEHR Bilder ;-)


----------



## coolduke1103 (11. Februar 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> MEHR Bilder ;-)





...kill it, before it lays eggs....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Februar 2016)

Das ist aber nicht der Rahmen hinter dem Bettlaken?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> noch ein Bild dazu...



Muss er da jetzt abwechselnd lenken und kurbeln ? Beides gleichzeitig geht ja net.
So ganz leutet mir das Funktionsprinzip des Gefährts net ein.


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> MEHR Bilder ;-)


Die Felge ist falsch eingespeicht !!!


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> mein Büstenhalter-Ständer sieht auch so aus


Vorsicht, nicht zum Auslüften raustellen, das kann böse ausgehn 
http://www.hna.de/lokales/northeim/radler-entwendet-sechs-buestenhalter-staender-717936.html


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Felge ist falsch eingespeicht !!!


Wird durch das dezentrale Ventilloch ausgeglichen. 

[email protected]


----------



## accutrax (11. Februar 2016)

stooge ti..






mehr hier....
http://singletrackworld.com/reviews/world-exclusive-stooge-fat-bike/

gruss accu


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Februar 2016)

Sklar...wie immer erwärmend und wunderschön!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Februar 2016)

zumindest findet man das Bike im Schnee wieder


----------



## fatbikepeg (12. Februar 2016)

ich will genau DAS Fatbike da haben!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Februar 2016)

Bald wirst du hier aus rein hygienischen Gründen durchwischen müssen.


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Februar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bald wirst du hier aus rein hygienischen Gründen durchwischen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2016)

Cool bleiben, der Spaß gehört hier dazu. Ich bin einer von diesen "Männern in Partnerschaft" und der Unfug ist das Salz in der Suppe. Trotzdem sollte eine Diskussion jetzt nicht den Raum der archivierten Beiträge einnehmen.


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Februar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt auch tatsächlich mal gewischt, bevor es noch weiter abdriftet, egal in welche Richtung und wir dann eine ewige Diskussion darüber führen, was nun noch witzig ist und was nicht mehr. 

Also bitte wieder folgendermaßen weitermachen:


----------



## piazza (12. Februar 2016)

Wundet mich eh, dass das immer noch als Bilder-Thread läuft, also entweder macht man die ganzen Galerien/Bilderthreads zu, oder den Laberthread...und entfernt das "Bilder/Galerie" aus den Titeln...

so, ein bisschen on-topic, oder muss man sich jetzt dafür schon entschuldigen? 




Mehr dazu:
http://www.velofahrer.ch/2015/06/elmars-einrad-hat-den-fettesten-reifen/

Schönes WE allerseits!


----------



## Fabeymer (12. Februar 2016)

piazza schrieb:


> Wundet mich eh, dass das immer noch als Bilder-Thread läuft, also entweder macht man die ganzen Galerien/Bilderthreads zu, oder den Laberthread...und entfernt das "Bilder/Galerie" aus den Titeln...



Ach, das passt schon...manchmal entwickelt sich aus einem Bild eben eine Diskussion oder es gibt Nachfragen zu einem bestimmten Hersteller, einem verbauten Teil oder, oder oder.
Dann finde ich es besser, das gleich hier zu thematisieren anstatt die Frage gleich mit in den eigentlich passenderen Thread mitzunehmen. Wenn's ganz und gar abdriftet, kann ich ja immer noch löschen bzw. verschieben. 



piazza schrieb:


> so, ein bisschen on-topic, oder muss man sich jetzt dafür schon entschuldigen?



Keine Sorge, wir sind hier alle sehr entspannt, was das angeht. 



piazza schrieb:


> Schönes WE allerseits!



Danke, ebenso!


----------



## Peng999 (12. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wir sind hier alle sehr entspannt, was das angeht.




Dass stimmt, da gibts ganze andere Foren

und noch ein Grund Fatty zu fahren


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2016)

piazza schrieb:


> Wundet mich eh, dass das immer noch als Bilder-Thread läuft, also entweder macht man die ganzen Galerien/Bilderthreads zu, oder den Laberthread...und entfernt das "Bilder/Galerie" aus den Titeln...



DANKE!!! Du hast mir meinen Tag versüßt!!!


----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> DANKE!!! Du hast mir meinen Tag versüßt!!!


Wusste garnicht dass du auch son Spießer bist


----------



## exto (13. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht hätten wir das Ungemach durch Unterwäsche-BILDER entschärfen können 

Aber durchwischen ist auch ok. Läuft ja hier alles in absolut lässiger Manier ab. Weiter so!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht dass du auch son Spießer bist







Das solltest du noch aus meiner Mod-Zeit wissen!
Wenn ich für meine Nichte ein Bilderbuche kaufe, erwarte ich Bilder darin.
Wenn ich ein Radsportmagazin kaufe, erwarte ich radsportspezifische Artikel und Bilder, keine Berichte über Fußball, Formel 1 o.ä.
Wenn ich einen Bilderfaden abonniere, dann erwarte ich eben (überwiegend) Bilder.

Aber da gab es früher schon genug Gezacker deswegen....  
Wollte mich nur mal erklären.

VG

BilderZ:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn ich für meine Nichte ein Bilderbuche kaufe, erwarte ich Bilder darin.



Ich versuch mir grad vorzustellen wir unfassbar langweilig es hier wäre, wenn z.b. im Bilderthread ein Bild nach dem Anderen kommt und keiner auch nur ein Kommentar dazu schreibt, keinen doofen oder auch lustigen Spruch raushaut 
Oder wie öde der Mucke Thread wäre, würden sich nicht immer wieder interessante Gespräche oder Diskussionen oder halt einfach nur Dummgebabbel aus den geposteten Beiträgen ergeben 
Das wäre für *mich* ganz sicher nicht der Sinn eines Forums.
Für diejenigen die sich in ihrem Leben schon mit den vielfältigen Maßregelungen der heutigen Zeit abgefunden haben, diese anstandlos hinnehmen und aufgehört haben dagegen zu rebellieren, für die mag das sicher die Erfüllung sein:
Bilderthread --> Bilder
Muckethread-->Mucke
Laberthread-->Labern
Fussgängerweg-->Fussgänger
Radweg-->Radfahrer
Straße-->Autos
usw. usw.

Wenn sich jetzt jeder an diese Regeln hält und nix durcheinander bringt, haben wir sie endlich: Die perfekte Welt, Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2016)

Amen! So isses- Toleranz und Vielseitigkeit, grad hier bei unsern "speziellen Bikes". Und a Packl Gaudi dazu!

[email protected]


----------



## hw_doc (13. Februar 2016)

Fatillac mit Wren-Forke:


----------



## Gravelander (13. Februar 2016)

für mich das schönste Carbon-Fatbike: Fatback Corvus mit Lauf Carbonara




all die Rundungen und doch recht aggressiven Kanten/Farbabstufungen des Corvus...


----------



## zoomer (13. Februar 2016)

Die Biegungen in Ober- und Unterrohr hätten sie sich gerade noch sparen können,
ansonsten


----------



## Gravelander (13. Februar 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Biegungen in Ober- und Unterrohr hätten sie sich gerade noch sparen können,
> ansonsten


mir sind die Fatbikes mit durchweg starren Rohren zuwider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Fatillac mit Wren-Forke:


Ist das wieder ne Saso?


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Februar 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> für mich das schönste Carbon-Fatbike: Fatback Corvus mit Lauf Carbonara
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dieses Rad ist wirklich eines der schönsten Dickerchen überhaupt und der Fahrer ist auch 'n dufter Typ. 

Außerdem ist die Insel, auf der er da rumgurkt, ebenfalls ganz in Ordnung...


----------



## svennox (14. Februar 2016)

Netzfund




Quelle: http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/02/11/road-nahbs-2016-adam-sklar-sklar-bikes/


----------



## svennox (14. Februar 2016)

..noch ein paar schöne Eindrücke


----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> Netzfund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super, lass mich raten,  das hast du im MTB-News Fatbike Bereich gefunden 
Aber das Thema hatten wir bei dir ja auch schon des Öfteren, leider ohne Erfolg.....
Wenns hundert Jahre her ist sag ich ja nix, aber grade erst auf der letzten Seite


----------



## svennox (14. Februar 2016)

@Bumble ..FALSCH!
1. wenn du mal richtig geschaut hättest, dann hättest auch du feststellen können,
dass ich....gerade mal nur EINEN Post darüber .... die Quelle genannt habe   
nämlich diese hier: http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/02/11/road-nahbs-2016-adam-sklar-sklar-bikes/
und 2. ...trotzdem sage ich SORRY, wenn das Bike schon war ! ...aber HEY...niemand... auch du nicht...
kann verlangen.. das man den Thread auf anderen Seiten, nach eventuellen Wiederholungen, durchsieht ! 
also einfach Scrollen,weiter gehts,ist ganz einfach UND spart unnötige Kommentar(damit schließe ich deinen aber auch meinen mit ein)


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Februar 2016)

Hmmm, manche versorgen sämtliche Bildergalerien halt völlig altruistisch mit den neuesten "Netzfunden", vorbei am Bedarf der Nutzer, tatsächlicher Aktualität oder der Vermeidung von Mehrfachpostings.
Bezahlt werden sie gern mit Likes, die man ihnen dankbar unter das Höschenbündchen steckt, daher auch als _attention whore _bekannt.


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Februar 2016)

Schon klar, das hat sich überschnitten und das Rad verdient es auch durchaus, mehrmals gezeigt zu werden, aber: 



svennox schrieb:


> kann verlangen.. das man den Thread auf anderen Seiten, nach eventuellen Wiederholungen, durchsieht !



Das - finde ich - kann man durchaus verlangen.



svennox schrieb:


> Einfach


 mal die letzten beiden Seiten


svennox schrieb:


> scrollen


 sollte wirklich kein Thema sein und spart, wie du schon selbst sagst - 





svennox schrieb:


> unnötige Kommentare


. 

Ich sehe das so (aber da bin ich vielleicht auch etwas seltsam bzw. zu zurückhaltend): Wenn ich im echten Leben in ein Gespräch mit einsteigen möchte, das ohne mich begonnen hat, dann höre ich erstmal, was sie so zu sagen haben, bevor ich meinen Senf dazugebe. 
Das wäre dann quasi das Äquivalent zum Durchscrollen der letzten beiden Seiten. 

Aber wie gesagt, muss nicht jeder so handhaben, ich persönlich halte es jedoch für angemessen und würde sogar soweit gehen, dass es für mich Teil eines höflichen Umgangs ist. 

Nix für ungut also und nun bitte weiter mit Bildern.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2016)

naja Sven, nachdem du in so vielen Bilder Threads postest, investierst du offensichtlich viel Zeit in deine Suche nach Netzfunden. 
Da könnte man erwarten, dass dir der Post #63*23* auffällt bevor du als Post #63*45*, also nur 22 Beiträge/1 Seite weiter, das gleiche Bild zeigst


----------



## hw_doc (14. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das wieder ne Saso?



Schaut für mich so aus, aber da gibt es hier bessere Analysten:
http://buynow.wrensports.com/produc...fork-150mm-hub-keyed-stanchions-wsf150-150atk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. Februar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Schaut für mich so aus, aber da gibt es hier bessere Analysten:
> http://buynow.wrensports.com/produc...fork-150mm-hub-keyed-stanchions-wsf150-150atk


cool, sogar runtergesetzt von 1149 auf 949 Dollar 
Man hat es zwar nicht geschafft die Achse zu überarbeiten, macht aber nix, hauptsache schwarze Tauchrohre


----------



## Gravelander (19. Februar 2016)

Borealis und Fatback mit Lauf Carbonara


----------



## Deleted 92194 (19. Februar 2016)

...hatten wir das schon? 




https://bicebicycles.files.wordpress.com/2016/02/3c6a1328.jpg?w=389&h=260&crop=1
.... Schönes Ding


----------



## svennox (19. Februar 2016)

..ich kannte es zuvor nicht, und sage THX.dafür


----------



## hw_doc (19. Februar 2016)

Megatec67 schrieb:


> ...hatten wir das schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!

Gibt sogar ganze Bilder davon:










5.05 fat tyre ready.

rohloff ready.

modified lefty fork ready.

-> https://bicebicycles.wordpress.com/2016/02/12/gingerbreadman/


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2016)

Was das ding als ready ist. Vielleicht auch HD ready?


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Borealis und Fatback mit Lauf Carbonara



So langsam fängt die Lauf an mir zu gefallen


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..ich kannte es zuvor nicht, und sage THX.dafür





BigJohn schrieb:


> Was das ding als ready ist. Vielleicht auch HD ready?


erst THX und dann auch noch HD ready, krasse Multimedia-Kiste 

Wobei HD Ready ja nur das abgespeckte Hartz4 HD is


----------



## svennox (20. Februar 2016)

wieder ne schöne FATBIKE IMPRESSION


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (20. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was das ding als ready ist. Vielleicht auch HD ready?


Gepäckträger ready scheint es auch noch zu sein


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> So langsam fängt die Lauf an mir zu gefallen


neeeeiiinnn !


----------



## Toronto (20. Februar 2016)

@svennox, schönes Puffin.

Gibts da mehr Infos oder nen Aufbau zu?
Von den Singular Fatties liest man ja recht selten.

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## oli_muenchen (20. Februar 2016)

http://singlespeedmatt.com/bikes/


----------



## accutrax (20. Februar 2016)

auch lesenswert zu singular..
http://singletrackworld.com/2016/02/singular-cycles-spreads-its-wings/

erfreulicherweise hat es das puffin in die bereinigte produktpalette geschafft !
( OT...die roosters leider nicht )

gruss accu


----------



## Pugy (20. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> So langsam fängt die Lauf an mir zu gefallen



Hier die "Gebogene" mit den passenden Felgen und ein wenig Titan. 



 
http://fatbiking.eu/?p=6868


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (20. Februar 2016)

accutrax schrieb:


> auch lesenswert zu singular..
> http://singletrackworld.com/2016/02/singular-cycles-spreads-its-wings/
> 
> erfreulicherweise hat es das puffin in die bereinigte produktpalette geschafft !
> ...


Deswegen habe ich beim Rooster noch zugeschlagen  


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## accutrax (20. Februar 2016)

ich auch 
(bestellt hatte ichallerdings schon direkt nach der kickstarter aktion, und durchgehalten bis die rahmen dann endlich lieferbar waren ...)

gruss accu


----------



## svennox (22. Februar 2016)

Toronto schrieb:


> @svennox, schönes Puffin.
> 
> Gibts da mehr Infos oder nen Aufbau zu?
> Von den Singular Fatties liest man ja recht selten.
> ...


..hier hab ich es her : http://singlespeedmatt.com/2015/03/01/norway-in-winter/


----------



## Gravelander (22. Februar 2016)

bin vernarrt in blutrote Rahmen...


----------



## oli_muenchen (22. Februar 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> bin vernarrt in blutrote Rahmen...


Ungewöhnliche Kombi. Fattes Fully mit Lauf Gabel.


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Februar 2016)




----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2016)

Ab in den Kalender damit ....


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Februar 2016)

Wenn's nur einem User (am besten mir  ) gehören würde...


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Februar 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (22. Februar 2016)

Trussforks sind der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (23. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Trussforks sind der Hammer



>>> Schüttel <<<
zum Glück haben andere Mütter auch .... und so ....


----------



## Riffer (23. Februar 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> bin vernarrt in blutrote Rahmen...





oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ungewöhnliche Kombi. Fattes Fully mit Lauf Gabel.



Oh mein Gott, da würde ich zu gern wissen, wie sich das fährt!!! Wow! Ich mag das Fahrwerk des Bucksaw ja, aber wenn die Lauf die Bluto mehr als nur ersetzen kann, wäre die Front auch gleich ein Kilogramm leichter...


----------



## Uncle_Marshall (24. Februar 2016)




----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. Februar 2016)

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/fatbikedot...634307599210/1026794537383179/?type=3&theater


----------



## Beorn (24. Februar 2016)

Verdammich, Hausmeisterservice und Training in einem


----------



## shadoom (24. Februar 2016)

Erstes fatbike das ich hier in meinem Urlaub in Thailand gesichtetehd habe...






Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigJohn (24. Februar 2016)

Ob die Chaoyangs die Topseller und der den Dickreifen sind?


----------



## Holland (24. Februar 2016)

Axle Pegs!?


----------



## exto (25. Februar 2016)

Normal! 

In Asien wird mit jedem Gefährt immer einer mehr transportiert, als hier. Irgendwo muss der ja auch unterkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2016)

Und noch drei Kinder auf den Lenker


----------



## hw_doc (25. Februar 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> bin vernarrt in blutrote Rahmen...





oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ungewöhnliche Kombi. Fattes Fully mit Lauf Gabel.





Riffer schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, da würde ich zu gern wissen, wie sich das fährt!!! Wow! Ich mag das Fahrwerk des Bucksaw ja, aber wenn die Lauf die Bluto mehr als nur ersetzen kann, wäre die Front auch gleich ein Kilogramm leichter...



Schaut gut aus, aber funktional - würd ich sagen - ist das nur bei den abgelichteten Temperaturen passig. Oder mit gelocktem Dämpfer.
Oder jemand spendiert mir mal ne Lauf und überzeugt mich vom Gegenteil. Kann eine ganze Versuchsreihe mit diversen Aufbauten im Gegenzug anbieten...  B)


----------



## fatbikepeg (25. Februar 2016)

Ich war heute seit langem mal wieder im Zweirad-Center Stadler in Berlin-Westend - nur so zum Kucken...  

Das Angebot an Fatties und vor allem Semifatties hat sich im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr mindestens verdoppelt. Habe mal ein paar Foddos gemacht:






Trek, Bulls, Dynamics, Scott, KTM und nen Billigschrott-Fattie von Tecnobike
















Tjaaaa, und hier ist es... das geile Trek Stache 5 in der Farbe "miami" *sabber*
Wird wohl meine nächste Anschaffung. Bin 15min Probegefahren und wollte gar nicht mehr runter von dem Ding. Wenn ich nicht mit dem Bulls Monster dort gewesen wäre, hätte ich es wohl direkt mitgenommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2016)

Und ich hoffte, der Trend würde wieder leicht abklingen.... 
Als im vergangen Herbst zwei Chabos mit Adidas Schnellfixxerhosen und Fatbikes auf der Zeil rumrprollten, .... 

Naja  -  _Die Geister, die ich rief._


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. Februar 2016)

Das Tecnobike ist nicht mal so schlecht für den Preis. Hier beim Stadler mit Verhandlungsgeschick für 500€ zu erstehen. UVP ~ 799€


----------



## cherokee190 (26. Februar 2016)

Das mintige Trek ist ja mal eine Augenweide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und ich hoffte, der Trend würde wieder leicht abklingen....
> Als im vergangen Herbst zwei Chabos mit Adidas Schnellfixxerhosen und Fatbikes auf der Zeil rumrprollten, ....
> 
> Naja  -  _Die Geister, die ich rief._


die Prolls hast du immer wenn es sowas wie einen Trend gibt
Spätestens wenn sie feststellen, dass man sich anstrengen muss sind die auch wieder ganz schnell weg 
Und solange die auf der Zeil rumrollen verstopfen sie im Wald wenigstens keine Trails


----------



## Fettydriver (26. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Tjaaaa, und hier ist es... das geile Trek Stache 5 in der Farbe "miami" *sabber*
> Wird wohl meine nächste Anschaffung. Bin 15min Probegefahren und wollte gar nicht mehr runter von dem Ding. Wenn ich nicht mit dem Bulls Monster dort gewesen wäre, hätte ich es wohl direkt mitgenommen.


Du wirst sehen, 29+ macht auch riesigen Spaß, Du wirst dann fast nur noch mit dem Stache 5 fahren.  ...


----------



## BigJohn (26. Februar 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und ich hoffte, der Trend würde wieder leicht abklingen....
> Als im vergangen Herbst zwei Chabos mit Adidas Schnellfixxerhosen und Fatbikes auf der Zeil rumrprollten, ....
> 
> Naja  -  _Die Geister, die ich rief._


Lustig, dass du das gerade jetzt schreibst. Ich hatte gestern eine Begegnung mit einem Orangen Fatboy samt Fahrer in Amstaff Vollmontur. Dagegen ist Adidas Haute Couture. Das war übrigens in der Fußgängerzone.


----------



## Fatster (26. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Tjaaaa, und hier ist es... das geile Trek Stache 5 in der Farbe "miami" *sabber*
> Wird wohl meine nächste Anschaffung.



Schon mal überlegt, dir nicht einfach "nur" nen schönen 29+ Laufradsatz entweder fürs BULLS oder den ICT zusammenbauen zu lassen?


----------



## exto (26. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt, dir nicht einfach "nur" nen schönen 29+ Laufradsatz entweder fürs BULLS oder den ICT zusammenbauen zu lassen?



Na ja, das Stache ist schon ein bisschen speziell. Da ist ein "halbiertes" Fatbike schon was anderes.


----------



## -zor- (26. Februar 2016)

bin das Stache 5 bei Stadler auch schon gefahren und ja... es fährt sich traumhaft


----------



## bikino (26. Februar 2016)

Hier mal mein neuer Mustang


----------



## Duke_do (26. Februar 2016)

Schaut gut aus. 
Wieso hast du einen andern Dämpfer drin?
Ich bin mit meinem Monarch aktuell sehr zufrieden. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Februar 2016)

Hoffe,die vertragen sich.....


----------



## bikino (26. Februar 2016)

Ich komme mit Fox besser zu recht.

- Habe die Stickstoff Kammer nach meinem Wunsch Druck befüllen lassen.

-Kann mit Volumenspacer  experimentieren

-Durch die größere Negativ Kammer kann ich Ihn so einstellen, das er schön sanft, erst wenn der Reifen am Ende seiner Federung ist einsetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (26. Februar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467115
> 
> Hoffe,die vertragen sich.....


schöne Sammlung .....


----------



## hw_doc (27. Februar 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Das mintige Trek ist ja mal eine Augenweide





-zor- schrieb:


> bin das Stache 5 bei Stadler auch schon gefahren und ja... es fährt sich traumhaft



Dito!
Mit 1800 Euro aber schon echt hart...


----------



## hw_doc (27. Februar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467115
> 
> Hoffe,die vertragen sich.....



Was ist denn das Blaue für eins? Dachte neulich schon bei der Seitenansicht auf das Ober- und Steuerrohr an ein Fatty Trail...


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Februar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Blaue für eins? Dachte neulich schon bei der Seitenansicht auf das Ober- und Steuerrohr an ein Fatty Trail...



907 Slider.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2016)

hw_dem  schrieb:


> Dito!
> Mit 1800 Euro aber schon echt hart...


Naja neben dem Namen zahlt man ja auch ein bisschen trügerischen Neuheitsbonus und den zugegeben recht aufwändigen Rahmen


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Februar 2016)

Bei mir löst das Stache nix aus, Geschmäcker sind halt nunmal verschieden.
Wobei das Rad daran auch nur eine Teilschuld trägt, wenn ich an den Auftritt der Trek-Leute in dem Video über Plus, Boost etc. zurückdenke. 

Aber die Chupas sind super!


----------



## Gravelander (27. Februar 2016)

Ich finde die Felgen absolut schön und passend.







Nextie Wild Dragon Carbon Tri-spoke Wheels


----------



## exto (27. Februar 2016)

Huch!

Die hätte ich jetzt vielleicht eher in einen Carbon Rahmen gesteckt...


----------



## hw_doc (27. Februar 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Ich finde die Felgen absolut schön und passend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick - wenn's die nun noch rund um 65 mm Breite gäbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (27. Februar 2016)

Hätte ich an meinem Bike auch Verwendung für!


----------



## Trailrabauke (27. Februar 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2016)

Trailrabauke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467478 Anhang anzeigen 467480


Ich wusste die on one Stahlgabel kann was, wenn man ein angemessenes Umfeld bietet. Sehr geiles Rad und toller Lack


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Februar 2016)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Sandro31 (27. Februar 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Das mintige Trek ist ja mal eine Augenweide


Finde ich auch sehr geil


----------



## fatbikepeg (28. Februar 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467115
> Hoffe,die vertragen sich.....


NICE 

... aber dir ist schon bewusst, dass die drei Dicken nicht nur poliert und bewundert, sondern auch geritten werden wollen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (28. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> NICE
> 
> ... aber dir ist schon bewusst, dass die drei Dicken nicht nur poliert und bewundert, sondern auch geritten werden wollen!!



   ... sehr geil!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> NICE
> 
> ... aber dir ist schon bewusst, dass die drei Dicken nicht nur poliert und bewundert, sondern auch geritten werden wollen!!


Gut,daß du mich erinnerst!
Ich wollte sie schon wieder zerlegen,dachte es wäre sowas wie Fischertechnik.


----------



## Tamas79 (28. Februar 2016)

Für die Biker, die es nicht doll finden....Ich bin empfindlich


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Februar 2016)

Tamas79 schrieb:


> Für dAnhang anzeigen 467640 ie Biker die es nicht doll finden....Ich bin empfindlich


ich [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skaster (28. Februar 2016)

Tamas79 schrieb:


> Für dAnhang anzeigen 467640 ie Biker die es nicht doll finden....Ich bin empfindlich


----------



## Rommos (28. Februar 2016)

Trailrabauke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467478 Anhang anzeigen 467480


toll geworden, hast ein paar Infos mehr? Oder hab ich einen Aufbauthread übersehen?

Viel Spaß damit
lg Roman


----------



## fatbikepeg (28. Februar 2016)

Tamas79 schrieb:


> Für dAnhang anzeigen 467640 ie Biker die es nicht doll finden....Ich bin empfindlich



Ich kann dir das grüne Fatbike abkaufen. Wieviel? Dann muss das arme Ding nicht unbenutzt an der Wand verstauben. Die Lampe und die Tasche kannste behalten. Haste das Bike bei nem Preisausschreiben eines Gartenmagazins gewonnen?


----------



## Metell (28. Februar 2016)

hallo Trailrabauke

da ist er wieder und ich bin immer wieder begeistert , wenn ich Ihn sehe ...............
der schöne Stahlrahmen
wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe der vierte hier im Forum
nun hoffe ich , das in 14 Tagen mein Kleinzeug vom Eloxierer komm , dann schick ich dir mal ein Bild
von meinem Stahlknecht rüber 

eine wirklich schöne Lackierung hast du da , toll gemacht


----------



## Trailrabauke (28. Februar 2016)

Metell schrieb:


> hallo Trailrabauke
> 
> da ist er wieder und ich bin immer wieder begeistert , wenn ich Ihn sehe ...............
> der schöne Stahlrahmen
> ...




Danke

vom Eloxierer, ich bin gespannt.

hau rein


----------



## Fatster (29. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Ich kann dir das grüne Fatbike abkaufen. Wieviel? Dann muss das arme Ding nicht unbenutzt an der Wand verstauben. Die Lampe und die Tasche kannste behalten. Haste das Bike bei nem Preisausschreiben eines Gartenmagazins gewonnen?



Dir ist aber schon bewusst, _"dass deine  _(dann)_  drei Dicken nicht nur poliert und bewundert, sondern auch geritten werden wollen"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (29. Februar 2016)

Trailrabauke schrieb:


> __


wow..ist das toll 
..davon möchte ich noch weitere Bilder sehen, wenn es geht dann bitte in GROSS


----------



## BigJohn (29. Februar 2016)




----------



## fatbikepeg (29. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, _"dass deine  _(dann)_  drei Dicken nicht nur poliert und bewundert, sondern auch geritten werden wollen"_


Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen, Schätzchen! 
Jedes meiner Bikes wird mind. zweimal pro Woche geritten. Ich fahre jeden Tag bei jedem Wetter mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, mind. jeden zweiten Tag gibt's dann nochmal ne Abendrunde und am Wochenende noch eine ausgedehnte Runde. Ich fahre 150 - 170 km pro Woche


----------



## Fatster (29. Februar 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen, Schätzchen!
> Jedes meiner Bikes wird mind. zweimal pro Woche geritten. Ich fahre jeden Tag bei jedem Wetter mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, mind. jeden zweiten Tag gibt's dann nochmal ne Abendrunde und am Wochenende noch eine ausgedehnte Runde. Ich fahre 150 - 170 km pro Woche



 ... das schaff ich nicht mal, wenn ich die "Spinning-Kilometer" dazu zählen dürfte?  .... Memo an mich selbst: _"Du musst was tun! Fang gleich nächste Woche damit an!" ...  ... ala guud, aber vorher dringga ma no oinr _


----------



## Fatster (29. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 468189



.... ja nee, is klaa


----------



## BigJohn (29. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> .... ja nee, is klaa


Stören dich die fehlenden Spuren? Wie ist dir das überhaupt aufgefallen?


----------



## Fatster (29. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Stören dich fehlenden Spuren? Wie ist dir das überhaupt aufgefallen?



Hömma, da stört mich aber mal sowas von *gar nix! *


----------



## wartool (29. Februar 2016)

nichtmal, dass die Olle mehr Keulen hat, als viele der Kerle hier *keuchprust*


----------



## Fatster (29. Februar 2016)

wartool schrieb:


> nichtmal, dass die Olle mehr Keulen hat, als viele der Kerle hier *keuchprust*



 ... welche Olle?  ... ich red vom KTM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storck9500 (29. Februar 2016)

Das KTM ist echt fesch


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Februar 2016)

Die weißen Reifen wollen mir nicht gefallen, aber die Stutzen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... das schaff ich nicht mal, wenn ich die "Spinning-Kilometer" dazu zählen dürfte?  .... Memo an mich selbst: _"Du musst was tun! Fang gleich nächste Woche damit an!" ...  ... ala guud, aber vorher dringga ma no oinr _


Sie ist ja noch jung und unverbraucht!


----------



## Bumble (29. Februar 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> .... ja nee, is klaa



Is das ne Wrestlerin ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Is das ne Wrestlerin ?


Der verkleidete Tim Wiese


----------



## Peng999 (1. März 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sie ist ja noch jung und unverbraucht!


Und brauch das Geld 
Duck und weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (1. März 2016)

wasn los jungs, angst vor ner frau mit bein statt storchenstelzen? ick find sie schick und das rad auch


----------



## fatbikepeg (1. März 2016)

Und was ist mit mir???
Findet mich auch jemand schick?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. März 2016)

In Wirklichkeit,warst du doch die ganze Zeit gemeint!


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2016)

> Black Sheep Bikes from Fort Collins, Colorado had this 25.6 lbs. fat bike with flexing plates in the fork and chainstay yoke. They say the travel is 25-40mm.



Das finde ich schick. Sehr sogar.


----------



## honkori (1. März 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Und was ist mit mir???
> Findet mich auch jemand schick?



'n Weib mit 2 Fattys muss man doch schick finden. 

ciiaooo


----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das finde ich schick. Sehr sogar.


Lauf Titanara?


----------



## Vighor (1. März 2016)

Das Black sheet ist schon 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Das Black sheet ist schon 2 Jahre alt.



Darunter leidet die Optik aber keineswegs.


----------



## Vighor (1. März 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Darunter leidet die Optik aber keineswegs.


Stimmt ;-) 
Die Gabel würde mir auch am Muru gefallen


----------



## exto (1. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Lauf Titanara?



... aber sehr viel hübscher!

Allerdings würd mich interessieren, wie das aussieht, wenn man die vordere Bremse mal richtig zukneift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (1. März 2016)

Was er sich wohl bei der Raderhebungskurve durch die unterschiedlich langen
Parallelogrammausleger gedacht hat ?

Ich leide jedenfalls.
Ich würde auch selbst dann den Sattel weiter zurückschieben, wenn es nicht mehr
bequem ist, bevor es auch nur ungefähr so aussehen könnte als ob die Sitzrohrbiegung
unnötig sein könnte.

Aber das Farbkonzept finde ich klasse.
Fast ein bisschen bunt, aber gut.


----------



## shadoom (2. März 2016)

Hier noch was aus Asien...












Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jake (3. März 2016)

Gestern zufällig bei meinem Händler stehen sehen


----------



## mikeonbike (3. März 2016)

4,4" jj's, felgen sollten eigentlich die mulefuts sein, pressfit (würg)... ansonsten cube eben...


----------



## Fatster (3. März 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> 4,4" jj's, felgen sollten eigentlich die mulefuts sein, pressfit (würg)... ansonsten cube eben...



Ob man diese Sitz- und Kettenstreben so *dominant rot* machen musste, das ist - wie das meiste im Leben - Geschmacksache. Und auch wenn es jetzt nicht wirklich "meins" ist, so ist es doch *objektiv* betrachtet für nen offiziellen Listenpreis von 1799,- € (Bluto, MT2, XT-Shadow-Schaltwerk und 14,7 kg) schon ganz ok  ... da hab ich Vergleichbares und auch schon Schlimmeres gesehen für deutlich mehr Kohle.


edit:
Aus einer anderen, vorteilhafteren, Perspektive fotografiert sieht es schon ganz OK aus


----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ob man diese Sitz- und Kettenstreben so *dominant rot* machen musste, das ist - wie das meiste im Leben - Geschmacksache.


Wie Mike schon gesagt hat: Cube eben. Man muss eigentlich noch froh sein, dass die Felgen zu uneben und flach für einen "individuellen" Dekor-Satz sind. Die Rahmenform finde ich ganz ok, auch wenns in meiner Größe wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so gut kommt.


----------



## Fatster (3. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ... Man muss eigentlich noch froh sein, dass die Felgen zu uneben und flach für einen "individuellen" Dekor-Satz sind. ...



 ... da haste wohl wahr!


----------



## pebcak (3. März 2016)

shadoom schrieb:


> Hier noch was aus Asien...



Das Mongoose find ich vom Preisleistungsverhältnis tatsächlich recht interessant. Aber scheint irgendwie niemand Erfahrungen mit dem Argus zu haben.


----------



## mikeonbike (3. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie Mike schon gesagt hat: Cube eben. Man muss eigentlich noch froh sein, dass die Felgen zu uneben und flach für einen "individuellen" Dekor-Satz sind. Die Rahmenform finde ich ganz ok, auch wenns in meiner Größe wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so gut kommt.



für einen farbstreifen wär schon genug platz. und dass sie's nicht bei den reifen gemacht haben, wundert mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> für einen farbstreifen wär schon genug platz. und dass sie's nicht bei den reifen gemacht haben, wundert mich...


Fat Skunk hat dieser Welt gerade noch gefehlt...


----------



## zoomer (3. März 2016)

Stimmt ....
ich hab ja noch gar keine JJ's mit den weissen Streifen in der Lauffläche
für Cubes und Ghosts gesehen. Da geht noch was.


----------



## jake (3. März 2016)

Wieso weißer Streifen?? Hier würde doch ein roter viiieeeellll besser passen!!


----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2016)

jake schrieb:


> Wieso weißer Streifen?? Hier würde doch ein roter viiieeeellll besser passen!!


Du hast da was falsch verstanden:


----------



## zoomer (3. März 2016)

Ich glaube es gab auch eine blaue Version (?) an Ghosts.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. März 2016)

und rote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (4. März 2016)

und schwarze


----------



## Riffer (4. März 2016)

pebcak schrieb:


> Das Mongoose find ich vom Preisleistungsverhältnis tatsächlich recht interessant. Aber scheint irgendwie niemand Erfahrungen mit dem Argus zu haben.



Der Chris Akrigg, soweit ich mich erinnere... 



 gehört aber natürlich in den Video-Thread, wo es vor einiger Zeit auch war.


----------



## jake (4. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Du hast da was falsch verstanden:



Nee, nee ist schon klar was gemeint war  und da gab es auch mal Rote bzw. könnte die Schwalbe für so einem Partner wie Cube sicherlich herstellen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. März 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gab auch eine blaue Version (?) an Ghosts.





jmr-biking schrieb:


> und rote.



Und in grau.  


Blau gab's nur bei Conti! Innen am Wulst.


----------



## zoomer (4. März 2016)

Bunte Reifen sind eigentlich nur an Drift Cars legitim.
Weil sie beim Burn Out auch den Rauch einfärben.

Aber eigentlich sind Drift Cars an sich schon nicht legitim.
Zumindest nicht im Winter in Stuttgart oder bei den Feinstaubwerten
auf der Donnersberger Brücke.

Hat zufällig jemand ein Foto vom Burn Out beim On One Fatty mit
pinken Reifen zur Hand ?


----------



## Dutshlander (4. März 2016)

jupp


----------



## JensXTR (4. März 2016)

gerade mal geputzt und schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht...


----------



## exto (4. März 2016)

Der Lenker schwebt mir für mein neues Projekt auch vor. Nur ein bisschen überreichlich beschriftet. Hast du den Eindruck, dass man dem ganzen mit 800er Schleifpapier zu Leibe rücken kann?


----------



## hw_doc (4. März 2016)

jake schrieb:


> Gestern zufällig bei meinem Händler stehen sehen Anhang anzeigen 468945 Anhang anzeigen 468946 Anhang anzeigen 468947



Nach der ganzen Reifendiskussion: Siehste ne Chance, die Breite der Reifen mal zu bestimmen?
Und: Sind es LiteSkins?
Geht ja auch das Gerücht, Hr. Bohle hätte einfach 4,0er umgelabelt...

Da Fatsters Foto gerade nicht lädt:






Preis/Leistung ist IMO absolut top, auch die Rahmenform des kleinen(!) Bikes.
Aber das Rot sieht hinten auch auf dem Bild viel zu dominant für meinen Geschmack aus.

Dann lieber so, nur ein oder zwei Nummern kleiner:




Kleiner Review:
https://www.allmountain.ch/cube-fatbike/

Edit: Die Geo erinnert mich doch stark ans Farley mit den kurzen Streben...


----------



## Fabeymer (4. März 2016)

Geiler shit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (4. März 2016)

Was, volle 19 lbs.

Da wär mir ein Rad mit 8,618255 kg lieber ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Geiler shit.


Bräuchte nur den LRS (mit schw. Speichen.)...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. März 2016)

8,6 kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen!
Auch wenn die Felgen nur 425g wiegen sollten.


----------



## bikino (5. März 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> 8,6 kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen!
> Auch wenn die Felgen nur 425g wiegen sollten.





Gewicht ist eine Wahnsinns heikle Sache bei Männern und ihren Bikes.

Meine Erfahrung ist das man bei Vorführbikes immer Manipuliert das es kracht.
-keine Milch 300 - 400 Gr.
-ohne Pedale 300-400 Gr
- Papierscheibenbremsen 200 Gr
-Rahmengröße 200 Gr.
-..............

Tja ist wie im Richtigen Leben manche messen von oben andere vom Damm, kommt beides in cm. Raus, meistens.


----------



## mikeonbike (5. März 2016)

schwer zu erkennen, was er da drauf hat... die ti pro lite mit ca. 150 gr., 160 140 mm scheiben, die next kurbel, griffe mit 26 gr das paar... dann wirds schon schwierig. was hat denn das rahmen gabel set an gewicht?


----------



## criscross (5. März 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> was hat denn das rahmen gabel set an gewicht?


das müsste doch der @taunusteufel78 wissen...


----------



## novaterra (5. März 2016)

Kein 19lbs, aber schwere 11,3kg.......


----------



## Fettydriver (5. März 2016)

.....genau, lbs, das passt schon ....genau genommen ist ja auch ein Pfund leichtes Carbon wesentlich leichter als ein schweres Kilogramm Stahl  ...

Und des weitern steht "lbs" für Landesbausparkasse  .


----------



## exto (5. März 2016)

novaterra schrieb:


> Kein 19lbs, aber schwere 11,3kg.......



Was isn das fürn Knubbel am Steuerrohr? Ne Andockschleuse für ne Sujous-Kapsel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Was isn das fürn Knubbel am Steuerrohr? Ne Andockschleuse für ne Sujous-Kapsel?


Damit kann man man bei einem Sturz das Bat-Signal an den Himmel projezieren


----------



## novaterra (5. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Was isn das fürn Knubbel am Steuerrohr? Ne Andockschleuse für ne Sujous-Kapsel?



das ist  halterung fur die garmin Virb


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2016)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. März 2016)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> .....genau, lbs, das passt schon ....genau genommen ist ja auch ein Pfund leichtes Carbon wesentlich leichter als ein schweres Kilogramm Stahl  ...
> 
> Und des weitern steht "lbs" für Landesbausparkasse  .


Und zwar genau um die Hälfte!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. März 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Und zwar genau um die Hälfte!


*klugscheiß_modus_on*
stimmt nicht unbedingt !
dieses Pound (lbs) um das es oben geht sind nur 0,453592 kg
somit fehlen zu 1kg noch 0,546408 Gramm und das ist eben nicht die Hälfte
*klugscheiß_modus_off*


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. März 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> das müsste doch der @taunusteufel78 wissen...


C.a.1519g in "M",ohne Gabel!
Gabel 739g,ohne Steckachse!
Macht 2258g!
Aber die orig.Gabel scheint ja nicht verbaut zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> C.a.1519g in "M",ohne Gabel!
> Gabel 739g,ohne Steckachse!
> Macht 2258g!
> Aber die orig.Gabel scheint ja nicht verbaut zu sein.



Joa, das kommt hin.
Die 2. Makwa-Fork von mir, die im grünen Mukluk, wiegt -nochmals überlackiert- 702g.

Der Aufbau oben gefällt mir aber nicht. 

Netzfund


----------



## Metell (5. März 2016)

hallo zusammen

ich hatte heute eigentlich einen erfolgreichen Tag.......
meine restlichen Teile sind mit der Post eingetroffen
drangeschraubt , Schaltung eingestellt und Bremsen entlüftet 

meine Frau geht shoppen also Zeit ohne Ende
und losgedüst
erst mal in der Ebene im Wald und dann ab in den Schwarzwald
und dann hat mir so nen fingerdicker Ast das Schaltwerk verbogen

was soll `s   es hat Spass gemacht und für irgend etwas muß ich ja arbeiten


----------



## criscross (5. März 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Joa, das kommt hin.
> Die 2. Makwa-Fork von mir, die im grünen Mukluk, wiegt -nochmals überlackiert- 702g.
> 
> Der Aufbau oben gefällt mir aber nicht.
> ...


da gefällt mir deins besser


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> da gefällt mir deins besser


Bekommst´n Kuss !


----------



## criscross (5. März 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bekommst´n Kuss !


aubacke... rotwerd


----------



## -zor- (5. März 2016)

vielleicht noch nen anderen Sattel drauf... aber so könnte es mir gefallen 

netzfund


----------



## exto (5. März 2016)

Bei den ganzen fetten "NEXT"- Schriftzügen müssten aber NEXTie Felgen verbaut sein


----------



## -zor- (5. März 2016)

jippp recht hast du


----------



## Rommos (5. März 2016)

Metell schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ich hatte heute eigentlich einen erfolgreichen Tag.......
> meine restlichen Teile sind mit der Post eingetroffen
> ...


Wieder eines 

Verrätst du deine Größe/SL und Rahmengröße?

Viel Spaß damit
Roman


----------



## exto (5. März 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wieder eines
> 
> Verrätst du deine Größe/SL und Rahmengröße?
> 
> ...



Angefixt, Roman? 

Ich würd mich demnäxt von meinem Rahmen trennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (5. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Angefixt, Roman?
> 
> Ich würd mich demnäxt von meinem Rahmen trennen


Ich schleich schon ewig um das Rahmen-Gabel-Set rum.

Hab den bei cnc und best-bike-parts schon mind. 5mal im Einkaufskorb gehabt....
Bis jetzt hat die Vernunft gesiegt. Und der Knick im Oberrohr. Ohne den wär er schon gepulvert

Kannst mich ja mal anschreiben, so als "Dealer"


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Kannst mich ja mal anschreiben, so als "Dealer"


Ohje...


----------



## JensXTR (5. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Der Lenker schwebt mir für mein neues Projekt auch vor. Nur ein bisschen überreichlich beschriftet. Hast du den Eindruck, dass man dem ganzen mit 800er Schleifpapier zu Leibe rücken kann?



Lässt sich sicherlich entfernen, aber bestimmt nicht ohne Ihn danach erneut mit Klarlack zu überziehen. Ich bin der Meinung die Beschriftung passt gut zum Lenker.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2016)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Lässt sich sicherlich entfernen, aber bestimmt nicht ohne Ihn danach erneut mit Klarlack zu überziehen. Ich bin der Meinung die Beschriftung passt gut zum Lenker.


Sollte mMn problemlos gehen.

EDIT: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/getestet-bewaehrt-und-fuer-gut-befunden-ein-upgrade.741126/page-5


----------



## Fabeymer (6. März 2016)

Post der Gegensätze:


----------



## testvehicle (6. März 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (6. März 2016)

testvehicle schrieb:


>


Ledergriffe brauchst du aber schon noch. Das hat jetzt was von nem Willys Jeep oder ner Royal Enfield


----------



## mikeonbike (6. März 2016)

irgendwo vermisse ich den stahlrahmen und die surly bereifung...


----------



## dkc-live (6. März 2016)

Wo macht man bitte das Gewehr und den Suchscheinwerfer fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## testvehicle (6. März 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wo macht man bitte das Gewehr und den Suchscheinwerfer fest?



Die passende Beleuchtung suche ich wirklich noch !


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. März 2016)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. März 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 471055



Das sind ja richtige Schmalspurräder an dem ICT   Ich mein, es liegt ja ganz offensichtlich Schnee


----------



## zoomer (9. März 2016)

Dieser ICT sieht eh ein bisschen unterernährt und mittwochisiert aus.
Aber ich finde das steht ihm.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. März 2016)

Der ICT ist eh ein (für mich) tolles Bike. Er gefällt mir sehr gut, nur mein Lord Dwarf ist für mich noch schöner


----------



## whurr (10. März 2016)

Mein Panzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (14. März 2016)




----------



## hoodride (14. März 2016)

Der Winter ist vorbei, es wird Sommer.

Trotzdem saugutes Bild!


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. März 2016)




----------



## Allgaeufex (14. März 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>




Uiiiiiiiiiiiii 


Geiler .......


Lenker


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. März 2016)

Die Madame und das Boot sind i.O., der Rest..


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. März 2016)

Nicht so schlimm, das Boot bringt grad den Boost.


----------



## exto (15. März 2016)

Was mich viel mehr interessiert, ist die Frage, warum die Jungs auf dem oberen Bild in die definitiv falsche Richtung fahren?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. März 2016)

@exto Da beschwerst du dich bei der Tussy aber nicht drüber,oder?


----------



## exto (15. März 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @exto Da beschwerst du dich bei der Tussy aber nicht drüber,oder?



Das ist natürlich situationsabhängig: Beim Biken mit Kumpels find ich die Windrichtung wichtiger als die Blickrichtung


----------



## zoomer (15. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Was mich viel mehr interessiert, ist die Frage, warum die Jungs auf dem oberen Bild in die definitiv falsche Richtung fahren?



Ist dem so ?
Ich hätte gedacht der Vordere, der Fliegerchen macht,
macht das wegen Rückenwind ?
Das Vorzeichen der Windrichtung kann ich jetzt weder am Motion Blur des Flugsandes
noch irgendwie an der Wellenform festmachen ...

Edit :
Ok, dem letzten weht es die Kapuze ins Genick.
Aber welche Windrichtung ist denn für Dich die Falsche ?
Rückenwind weil Memme ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (15. März 2016)

Jetzt, wo du's sagst...

Irgendwie war ich quasi automatisch von Gegenwind ausgegangen. Tatsächlich lässt sich das allerdings objektiv an nix fest machen. Scheint ne klassische Assoziationsfalle zu sein. Hab ich in letzter Zeit öfter. Ich werd alt ... 

Edit: Rückenwind ist für mich die RICHTIGE Richtung...
... weil Memme


----------



## Dutshlander (15. März 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht der Vordere, der Fliegerchen macht,
> macht das wegen Rückenwind ?
> Das Vorzeichen der Windrichtung kann ich jetzt weder am Motion Blur des Flugsandes
> noch irgendwie an der Wellenform festmachen ...


wenn du mal länger das Bild betrachten würdest, siehst du das sie alle nicht Pedalieren müssen..


Resümee ...............also Rückenwind


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2016)

Mein Stumpy 6Fattie ist gelandet...wird die Tage fertig !


----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mein Stumpy 6Fattie ist gelandet...wird die Tage fertig !



Glückwunsch, aber da bin ich jetzt ein wenig überrascht. Hatte irgendwie fest damit gerechnet, dass du dir ein Hardtail ins Haus holst.
Davon abgesehen: Steckt noch Budget für adäquat breite Felgen im Geldsackel? 29mm Innenweite halte ich persönlich für zu schmal, wenn man 3.0" breite Reifen fahren möchte.

On Topic: Heute auf der Heimfahrt vom Nightride zum Testen der teilweise veränderten Kontaktzone von Mensch und Maschine...

Thomson Elite Setback Stütze
SQ-Lab 611 active TiTube Sattel
SQ-Lab 711 Griffe







Die Tage kommt dann auch nochmal ein bessere Bild vom Dicken.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mein Stumpy 6Fattie ist gelandet...wird die Tage fertig !


Eher was für 'nen Plus-Faden. So wirklich "Fat" ist's ja nicht.
Nicht falsch verstehen, gelle!!


----------



## duke209 (15. März 2016)

Du hast noch Schnee ?? Schööööön. 
@san_andreas: auch nicht schlecht, wenn auch halbherzig ohne Option auf mehr. 
Das Beast hat 45mm, da erscheinen die 29mm in der Tat mager.


----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Du hast noch Schnee ?? Schööööön.



Eher rudimentär... 
Werde aber am Wochenende/nächste Woche wohl nochmal auf die Suche nach mehr gehen.


----------



## duke209 (15. März 2016)

Viel Spaß, werd's auch probieren.
￼


----------



## Fabeymer (15. März 2016)

Merci, ebenso!  



duke209 schrieb:


> Das Beast hat 45mm, da erscheinen die 29mm in der Tat mager.



Ich empfand, als ich direkten Vergleich machen konnte, auch 35mm teilweise als nicht ideal. Die WTB Scraper i45 (die ja auch auf dem Beat of the East montiert sind) rocken da wirklich. Tubeless geht easy, die Felge ist wunderbar steif und von der Optik her gefällt sie mir auch extrem gut mit dem flachen Profil. Für mich persönlich die beste Alufelge derzeit, danach kommt nur noch Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (15. März 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Merci, ebenso!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich empfand, als ich direkten Vergleich machen konnte, auch 35mm teilweise als nicht ideal. Die WTB Scraper i45 (die ja auch auf dem Beat of the East montiert sind) rocken da wirklich. Tubeless geht easy, die Felge ist wunderbar steif und von der Optik her gefällt sie mir auch extrem gut mit dem flachen Profil. Für mich persönlich die beste Alufelge derzeit, danach kommt nur noch Carbon.



Wird als Sommersatz ans Caad kommen


----------



## -zor- (16. März 2016)

gerade im ami forum gefunden... so gefällt es mir


----------



## BigJohn (17. März 2016)

@Fabeymer hat bestimmt schon die Witterung aufgenommen und wird uns bald erzählen, dass er irgendwann auch mal ein Pug will


----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Fabeymer hat bestimmt schon die Witterung aufgenommen und wird uns bald erzählen, dass er irgendwann auch mal ein Pug will



 

Das ist dann wohl Ironie des Schicksals...Charlie haut auf der Insel die grünen Pugsleys raus (noch lieber hätte ich aber ein blaues oder ein gelbes) und dann ist bei mir gerade (mit gutem Gewissen) kein Budget dafür verfügbar. 
Grund dafür: Ich hab 'nen Flug nach Arizona gebucht und auf der anderen Seite vom großen Teich soll es ja auch ein paar ganz nette Zweiräder geben, weshalb man diesbezüglich monetär für sämtliche Eventualitäten gerüstet sein sollte...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (17. März 2016)

Ehm, ich weiss nicht, gilt nicht nur extra breit als FAT, sondern auch extra Durchmesser? Dann solltet ihr euch das mal ansehen 

Sind 36" 
So eines habe ich, also nur ein Rad davon, als Einrad 
Bin noch nie mit 36" in einem Velo gefahren, aber wenn das ähnlich dem Fahrverhalten mit dem )--O ist, dann


----------



## FlowinFlo (17. März 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ehm, ich weiss nicht, gilt nicht nur extra breit als FAT, sondern auch extra Durchmesser? Dann solltet ihr euch das mal ansehen
> 
> Sind 36"


Hier gibt´s den Thread dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (17. März 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hier gibt´s den Thread dazu.



Ah, bitte entschuldigt. Dann kann man meinen Beitrag sonst löschen, falls es stört


----------



## skaster (17. März 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ah, bitte entschuldigt. Dann kann man meinen Beitrag sonst löschen, falls es stört


Wenn schon ein 36er auf dem Bild ist, dann muss doch auch ein fattes dabei sein, tss, tss, tss




Wenns rollt, rollts, ist aber nix für Sprinter.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. März 2016)




----------



## Fatpak (17. März 2016)

die Flaschenhalter aufn Lenker sind geil 
Felgen sind net so mein Ding, auch evtl weil ich das max Gewicht überschreite


----------



## Bumble (17. März 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Felgen sind net so mein Ding, auch evtl weil ich das max Gewicht überschreite



Dein Geldbeutel wird nach dem Kauf aber ganz sicher kein Max.Gewicht mehr überschreiten


----------



## Fatster (18. März 2016)

Nachts im Muse ... ähm ... im Autohaus:


----------



## Fatpak (18. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Dein Geldbeutel wird nach dem Kauf aber ganz sicher kein Max.Gewicht mehr überschreiten


Das Stimmt ^^
für das Geld bekomme ich das 4te dritt Fatbike


----------



## svennox (18. März 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


>


..für sowas wurde ein FATBIKE gemacht


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. März 2016)




----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nachts im Muse ... ähm ... im Autohaus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 473783



Bring doch mal Licht ins Dunkel der Front!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. März 2016)

Vom Auto sieht man mehr als vom Rad, der letzte macht das Licht aus....war wohl direkt bevor du geknipst hast.


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2016)

.


----------



## Bumble (18. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gerade abgeholt, Stumpy Comp Carbon.


super fatbike 

manche kapierens nie.....


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 474046
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 474047
> ...



Wie hieß das in der Schule so schön: komplette Themaverfehlung.... setzen sieben


----------



## duke209 (18. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> super fatbike
> 
> manche kapierens nie.....


Sei nich so.... 

Finde den Fehler am echten Fat :


----------



## herrundmeister (18. März 2016)

dem Spezi fehlt ne Kette und der Schaltzug hängt raus

Beim anderen fehlt der zweite Gabelholm


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2016)

Das linke hat ein IJWL (Integrated John Wayne Lasso)...scheint sich hier ein neuer Standard anzubahnen?


----------



## criscross (18. März 2016)

der Umwerfer fehlt 

war das einer von Sram ?


----------



## duke209 (18. März 2016)

Geil.....weiter 
Definiere IJWL??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (18. März 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> der Umwerfer fehlt
> 
> war das einer von Sram ?



Both


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> super fatbike
> 
> manche kapierens nie.....



Upgrade ist vielleicht noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen?


----------



## Bumble (18. März 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Upgrade ist vielleicht noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen?


Du meinst, ich soll ihm meinen Wagenheber leihen ?


----------



## Bumble (18. März 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler am echten Fat :



Schwuler Sattel ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 474046
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 474047
> ...



*Falsch hier!   Sry*


----------



## CaseOnline (19. März 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> *Falsch hier!   Sry*



Komm, wenn man das Carbon vorsichtig erwärmt, und dann ein bisschen zieht und drückt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (19. März 2016)

Beides kein Fehler, beide geil


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> super fatbike
> 
> manche kapierens nie.....



Schon kapiert. Hier herrscht genauso Schubladendenken wie in jedem anderen Thread.
Danke, schönen Abend noch !


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. März 2016)

Schubladen sind aber immer nur in Einzelhirnen, der Herr. Da will nicht jeder in jedes reingeschmissen werden, bitte!


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2016)

Jaja, unsubscribe....
Bumble--->ignore list.


----------



## Bumble (20. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Jaja, unsubscribe....
> Bumble--->ignore list.


----------



## Fatster (20. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


>



Tu's nicht, Pheffen, tu's nicht! Das Leben hat doch noch SO VIELE andere, wunderschöne Dinge zu bieten .. das ist es nicht wert!


----------



## ufp (20. März 2016)

Bitte wieder Bilder!
Moderator: Bitte sauber machen (Semi Fat Speci kann aber bleiben).


----------



## Bumble (20. März 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> (Semi Fat Speci kann aber bleiben).



Semi Fat


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2016)

Dachte 4.0 ist Semifett 

G.


----------



## Fatpak (20. März 2016)

Apropo Semi FAT und Schubladen.
27.5+ und 29+ bis 3zoll semifat
26 ab 3,8 fat richtig???

mein Treki hat 27,5 mit 3,8 zoll reifen
Bigsemifat oder littlefat??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (20. März 2016)

Semifat und fertig aufgebaut


----------



## criscross (20. März 2016)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Semifat und fertig aufgebaut


cooler Ständer ! wo gibts denn sowas ?


----------



## BergabHeizer (20. März 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> cooler Ständer ! wo gibts denn sowas ?


Scorpion Bike stand zwar nicht ganz günstig aber echt praktisch.
z.B. hier http://www.actionsports.de/scorpion-bike-stand-radstaender-17775?c=177


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. März 2016)

Den hab ich auch 

Ist sehr praktisch z.B. beim Kettenservice 






Hier gibt es ihn auch:

https://www.bike24.de/p1157806.html


----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schon kapiert. Hier herrscht genauso Schubladendenken wie in jedem anderen Thread.
> Danke, schönen Abend noch !


Nein es geht nicht um Schubladendenken,glaub die Fatbiker sind im allgemeinen viel toleranter was das betrifft.Und deswegen gibts hier auch keine Schublade wie breit/dick so ein Reifen sein muß um hier reinzupassen.Man sieht sich deine Bilder einfach an und denkt sich: oh je,was für ein magersüchtiges unstimmiges Fahrrad,sowas gabs früher mal 
Und um nicht auch offtopic zu sein,hier ein Bild von heute,die letzten Schneereste im bayrischen Wald genossen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. März 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schon kapiert. Hier herrscht genauso Schubladendenken wie in jedem anderen Thread.
> Danke, schönen Abend noch !


Nein, hier ist es schon ruhiger und gelassener, aber es ist hier def. falsch platziert.
Ohne böse Absichten, nicht negativ gemeint, aber that's it.
Schau dir den Faden doch mal von vorne bis hinten an...


----------



## Bumble (20. März 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> 27.5+ und 29+ bis 3zoll semifat




Das sind Plusgrößen, was hat das mit Fat zu tun ?

Fat beginnt bei 3.8 Punkt !!!

Nen Endo wird wohl keiner mehr fahren


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2016)

4.0 ist für mich normal, 5.0 ist Fatbike.
2.x ist gestern und 3.0 ist Plus

Man könnte auch sagen 4.0 wäre PlusPlus
und 5.0 ist optimal.


----------



## Peng999 (20. März 2016)

Auch wenn ich mich als Nixwisser aute...
Hatten nicht die ersten Fatbike 4.0 Reifen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. März 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich als Nixwisser aute...
> Hatten nicht die ersten Fatbike 4.0 Reifen ?


3.7


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Fat beginnt bei 3.8 Punkt !!!


Das ist nicht nur inhaltlich falsch (der Endo hatte 3,7"), sondern auch mit zu vielen Ausrufezeichen versehen.
Dieses Thema haben wir außerdem im B+Thread geführt, beginnend ab Post #17 mit einem gewissen @Bumble .


----------



## Bumble (20. März 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur inhaltlich falsch (der Endo hatte 3,7"), sondern auch mit zu vielen Ausrufezeichen versehen.
> Dieses Thema haben wir außerdem im B+Thread geführt, beginnend ab Post #17 mit einem gewissen @Bumble .


locker bleiben

wenn du noch nen endo auftreiben kannst können wir auch bei 3.7 beginnen

hab noch einen hier rumliegen, magst den haben


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> locker bleiben




-> 


FlowinFlo schrieb:


>


----------



## Bumble (20. März 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ->


alles gut 

Den Endo kann man der Vollständigkeit halber schon noch mitzählen, aber danach gabs halt keine 3.7er mehr und Gott sei Dank wurde der Grip danach auch besser.

Ich erinnere mich noch mit Grauen an meinen ersten Fatbike Winter mit den Endos, da hat mich mehr als einmal das Hinterrad überholt


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. März 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch mit Grauen an meinen ersten Fatbike Winter mit den Endos, da hat mich mehr als einmal das Hinterrad überholt


Wer mit ´nem Sandreifen wie dem Endomorph Trails fährt, bringt auch ein Messer zu einer Schießerei mit. 
Ich weiß schon, der damalige Mangel an Alternativen... Sowas schult wenigstens den Fahrstil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. März 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wer mit ´nem Sandreifen wie dem Endomorph Trails fährt, bringt auch ein Messer zu einer Schießerei mit.
> Ich weiß schon, der damalige Mangel an Alternativen... Sowas schult wenigstens den Fahrstil.


damals war nix anderes zu bekommen, selbst die Endos gabs bei uns nicht


----------



## zoomer (20. März 2016)

Wir hatten ja nichts anders.
Aber es war nicht alles schlecht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. März 2016)

Tja,früher war nicht alles besser!


----------



## hw_doc (20. März 2016)

Fatpak schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 474453 Apropo Semi FAT und Schubladen.
> 27.5+ und 29+ bis 3zoll semifat
> 26 ab 3,8 fat richtig???
> 
> ...



Lt. Trek sind es 27,5 mit 3,8":
http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de_AT/b...mountainbike/farley/farley-9-6/p/1068000-2016


----------



## Fatpak (20. März 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Lt. Trek sind es 27,5 mit 3,8":
> http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de_AT/b...mountainbike/farley/farley-9-6/p/1068000-2016




yep,
danke für den hinweis plötter vertipper,
 scho ausgebessert


----------



## reneweis (21. März 2016)

Moin Moin
Bin neu im Forum und fahre ein Felt DD 30. 
Da das hier der Bilder-Thread ist, trage ich mal was dazu bei. 
Momemtan bin ich dabei, das Gefährt mit einem Mittelmotor auszustatten.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (21. März 2016)

Was? Ich hab grad Mittelmotor gelesen, ha.

Willkommen. Schöne Packutensilien!

Hauke


----------



## criscross (21. März 2016)

wofür denn noch nen E - Motor.....bei dem Luftdruck müsste das Bike doch schon fast schweben


----------



## reneweis (21. März 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> wofür denn noch nen E - Motor.....bei dem Luftdruck müsste das Bike doch schon fast schweben


Momentan fahre ich mit v/h 0,8/0,9
Bin halt etwas zu schwer für meine Körpergröße


----------



## exto (22. März 2016)

reneweis schrieb:


> Bin halt etwas zu schwer für meine Körpergröße



Da hilft der Verzicht auf einen Elektromotor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reneweis (22. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Da hilft der Verzicht auf einen Elektromotor


Aha... 
Schlaue Aussage, ohne die Beweggründe zu kennen...


----------



## exto (22. März 2016)

reneweis schrieb:


> Aha...
> Schlaue Aussage, ohne die Beweggründe zu kennen...



Für das Übergewicht, oder den Elektromotor?


----------



## reneweis (22. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Für das Übergewicht, oder den Elektromotor?


Natürlich für das Übergewicht...
Hab mir das schon immer gewünscht, deswegen habe ich mir die Schilddrüse ohne medizinische Indikation herausnehmen lassen, um meinen Stoffwechsel so richtig runterzufahren. Klappte alles... 
Freue mich nun mein ganzes Leben lang darauf, täglich meine Tabletten nehmen zu dürfen. 
Das Ganze ist natürlich nur eine Entschuldigung für meine zügellose Lebensweise und das Rad nur ein Alibi. 
Ich hoffe doch sehr, du bist gänzlich gesund. So, jetzt du wieder...


----------



## BigJohn (22. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Für das Übergewicht, oder den Elektromotor?


Na bist heute aber auf Krawall gebürstet  Motoren gehören ja eh nicht hier her, daher müssen wir das auch nicht weiter auf diese äußerst amüsante Weise diskutieren?

Mein Rad ist immer noch das selbe, darum habe ich leider nix Eigenes beizutragen











Rohloff mit Standardhinterbau ist bei den Franzosen offenbar ein Ding


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. März 2016)

reneweis schrieb:


> Aha...
> Schlaue Aussage, ohne die Beweggründe zu kennen...



Hallo Rene,

zunächst ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum und viel Freude mit deinem neuen Fatbike - hoffentlich ohne körperliche Beschwerden!
Die Frage der Motorisierung ist hier immer ein heikles Thema. Weder muss man sich bei der Absichtserklärung, einen Motor einzubauen, medizinisch "nackig machen" noch sich für das Hobby "Genuss" rechtfertigen, ein kleiner Hinweis vermeidet aber ein mögliches Missverständnis, da wir hier im allgemeinen Bilderthread sind, der, historisch begründet, relativ motorfrei ist.
Für die weitergehende Zeig-E-freude bietet der E-Fatbikethread ein lauschiges Plätzchen. Die Spezialisten rund um die E-Technik tummeln sich hier und helfen bei Problemen gern weiter.
Wenn man ein paar Schnappschüsse von der letzten Tour im Unterwegsfaden postet, bei dem das Naturgefühl im Vordergrund steht und die Technik sich etwas zurücknimmt, finde ich das nicht wild.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## exto (22. März 2016)

reneweis schrieb:


> So, jetzt du wieder...



Nur um das mal zum Abschluss zu bringen, weil das, wie das BigJohn schon ganz richtig sagt, hier nich hin gehört.

Was ich wohlwollend (wie man an dem Smilie erkennen könnte) sagen wollte, ist, dass man, wenn man sein Gewicht reduzieren möchte, gut daran tut, seinen Stoffwechsel ohne Motorunterstützung anzukurbeln. Dass das am Anfang mühevoll und bisweilen frustrierend ist, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Schnelle, mühelose UND nachhaltige Lösungen gibt es leider nur für extrem wenige Probleme.

Ach ja: Bilderthread


----------



## reneweis (22. März 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> zunächst ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum und viel Freude mit deinem neuen Fatbike - hoffentlich ohne körperliche Beschwerden!
> Die Frage der Motorisierung ist hier immer ein heikles Thema. Weder muss man sich bei der Absichtserklärung, einen Motor einzubauen, medizinisch "nackig machen" noch sich für das Hobby "Genuss" rechtfertigen, ein kleiner Hinweis vermeidet aber ein mögliches Missverständnis, da wir hier im allgemeinen Bilderthread sind, der, historisch begründet, relativ motorfrei ist.
> ...



Danke Flo!
Ich dachte mir, bevor es "motorisiert", passt es noch in diesen Thread.


----------



## -zor- (22. März 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Nur um das mal zum Abschluss zu bringen, weil das, wie das BigJohn schon ganz richtig sagt, hier nich hin gehört.
> 
> Was ich wohlwollend (wie man an dem Smilie erkennen könnte) sagen wollte, ist, dass man, wenn man sein Gewicht reduzieren möchte, gut daran tut, seinen Stoffwechsel ohne Motorunterstützung anzukurbeln. Dass das am Anfang mühevoll und bisweilen frustrierend ist, weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Schnelle, mühelose UND nachhaltige Lösungen gibt es leider nur für extrem wenige Probleme.
> 
> Ach ja: Bilderthread


mano... lecker... und will haben, bis auf die Stütze, die darfst du behalten 
wie sitzt sich der Flite ohne alles?
auf jeden fall noch blaue Sattelklemme - und/oder Steuersatz, Kettenblatt oder Kettenblattschrauben auch noch blau, dann kannst es echt so lassen... denn leider geil


----------



## exto (22. März 2016)

Dabei ist die Sattelstütze doch das Goldschätzchen an dem Rad! Die ist wie Udo Böltz: Nich schön, aber geht NIE kaputt 

Ansonsten muss ich dich n bisschen enttäuschen: Die blauen Teile sind nur dran, weil die "richtigen" noch in der Post sind . Obwohl: Das Kettenblatt an der Race Face Kurbel, die rein soll ist auch blau. Das soll erst mal bleiben, weil es noch tip top ist und nur wegen der Farbe ein Wechsel, ist mir zu teuer. Oder will das vielleicht jemand haben? Ist ein 28er Direct Mount.

Der Flite ist "mit Alles". Nur n bisschen arg durchgerockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (22. März 2016)

schade... ich find die blauen Tupfer sehr fein...
bin aber auch in der Hochzeit der bunt eloxierten Teile groß geworden, von daher der Hang dazu 

da bin ich doch schon mal gespannt wenn der Postman da war


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2016)

So, hier wäre dann das letztens versprochene bessere Bild meines Gefährts: 






Die fette Runde tat heut richtig gut. 

Der SQ-Lab 611 Active ist super! 
Ich meine mir einzubilden, dass man die Beweglichkeit des Sattels auf dem Fatbike mit seinem höheren Q-Faktor noch angenehmer wahrnimmt als auf einem diesbezüglich normalen Rad. 
Die 711 Griffe gefallen mir ebenfalls recht gut und greifen sich auch ohne Handschuhe überraschend bequem. Lediglich im Wiegetritt fühlt sich sich Form der Griffe etwas ungewohnt an...evtl. muss ich da nochmal bei der Feineinstellung rumexperimentieren.


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2016)

Die griffe sind von gardena?
Sont ne gute schubkarre.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die griffe sind von gardena?
> Sont ne gute schubkarre.



 

Sind ebenfalls SQ-Lab. Merci!


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. März 2016)

Kommt farblich gut wie die Fiskars-Axt im Walde!


----------



## Beorn (22. März 2016)

Das mit der Fiskars dachte ich auch gleich 

Jetzt noch die Oberrohrtasche und dann eine kleine Fiskars parallel zur Flasche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (22. März 2016)

Beorn schrieb:


> Das mit der Fiskars dachte ich auch gleich
> Jetzt noch die Oberrohrtasche und dann eine kleine Fiskars parallel zur Flasche ...



Die Oberrohrtasche auch hatte mal ein leuchtendes Orange, das hat aber mittlerweile - bedingt durch die Sonne - einen Großteil seiner Strahlkraft eingebüßt.


----------



## Wbs_70 (23. März 2016)

von der Berliner Fahrradschau am WE:

D.I.Y.






Entes Fatbike
Le Carnard Rahmenbau


----------



## jake (23. März 2016)

Die Ente müsste aber beim fahren in dieser Position bleiben


----------



## madmike85 (23. März 2016)

Hab jetzt auch ein dickes


----------



## -zor- (23. März 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> von der Berliner Fahrradschau am WE:
> 
> D.I.Y.
> 
> ...



schade das diesmal sehr wenig Fatt'e da waren!
hatte mich eigentlich auch auf http://www.bicebicycles.com/ gefreut, die waren aber auch nicht da


----------



## Fatpak (24. März 2016)

Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. März 2016)

Kinetics:






Mehr dazu hier.


----------



## exto (24. März 2016)

Da wird mal wieder ein klassisches Dilemma deutlich: Viel Platz für die Familienplanungsinstrumente, wenig Platz für's Gepäck 

You can't have AND eat the cake...


----------



## BigJohn (24. März 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Kinetics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das ein Offset-Rahmen? Leider sieht man den Hinterbau nirgends richtig. Diese Reifen und so kurze Streben sprechen nicht für ein schmales Innenlager.


----------



## Fabeymer (24. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joopie (25. März 2016)

so muss ein reisepackesel


----------



## Hilfmernauf (25. März 2016)

Fabeymer, was ist das für ein Rad? Schaut geil aus in der Kombi. Und was sind das für gelbe Dinger vorne drauf? Und die Taschen?

Muss mal Taschenthread suchen.


Love


Hauke


----------



## exto (25. März 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Fabeymer, was ist das für ein Rad? Schaut geil aus in der Kombi. Und was sind das für gelbe Dinger vorne drauf? Und die Taschen?
> 
> Muss mal Taschenthread suchen.
> 
> ...



Die "gelben Dinger" sind Outdoor- Hotelbetten 

Wenn du dich für's MTB Reisen und alles drumrum interessierst, guck mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/light-bikepacking.266/


----------



## Hilfmernauf (25. März 2016)

Geil, Danke, das hab ich die ganze Zeit gesucht!!

Hotellbetten - sind die jetzt zum Falten, soso, in meiner Jugend wurden die gerollt. Wir hatten ja nix, damals. Hm.

Love

Hauke


----------



## Fatster (26. März 2016)

The rebirth of a 9:Zero:7 ... oder: Ein @Girl Bike goes fat:

Kein Aufbaufaden, trotzdem ne kleine Geschichte vorneweg zu den gleich folgenden Bildern:

Basis war das Rahmenset von @Girl , welches Kurbel, Steuersatz und Vorbau beinhaltete. Das 9:Zero:7 war perfekt, denn ich beabsichtigte, je nach Stimmung die vorhandenen Laufradsätze des FatBoy wild mit dem 9:Zero:7 hin und her wechseln zu wollen - und zu können.
Der 190mm Hinterbau, die 135mm Gabel und das 30.9mm Sattelrohr des 9:Zero:7 waren 1:1 identisch mit den FatBoy-Maßen ... sollte man meinen 
Nach harten Verhandlungen wars dann endlich "meins, meins, meins" und meine erste Handlung bestand darin, die Anbauteile aus der Teilekiste und den 29+ LRS des FatBoy einzupflanzen!

Whatsefagg?!  

Hinten alles gut, aber an eine Bremsenmontage am VR war nicht zu denken  ... ich wurde ein RDS/FDS-Opfer 

Da die oben beschriebene  Laufradwechsel-Option für mich nach wie vor oberste Prämisse war, entschied ich mich nach vielen hilfreichen Tipps und Infos zur Bestellung einer 135mm, 1 1/8 Gabelschaft und FDS-Nabenstandard habende SARMA HOBOY. An dieser Stelle herzlichen Dank an @hw_doc , @BigJohn @cherokee190 @FlowinFlo natürlich auch an @Girl und wen immer ich jetzt vielleicht an dieser Stelle für die Hilfestellung per PN vergessen habe 

Vier Wochen und 250,-€ später hatte die HOBOY ihren Weg aus China - an der GdSK vorbei - in den Wilden Süden der Republik gefunden ... was sollte jetzt noch schief gehen? 

Mit dem 29+LRS gar nix, aber ich wollte ja auch vollfat fahren, wieso sonst hätte ich mir mittlerweile 4.9er CHAOYANG auf 100mm Felgen aufgezogen?

WHATSEFAAAG? 

Die Kette ging in den letzten beiden kleinen Gängen nicht an den Chaos vorbei 

Also zum freundlichen SPECIALIZED-Händler meines Vertrauens!
6 AW später war die Kurbel nach rechts gespacert und die HR-Felge nach links zentriert.

STRIKE! 

Ich hab jetzt ne Menge Details rund um die Wiedergeburt des 9:Zero:7 weggelassen - sieht man alles auf den Bildern.
Nicht weglassen möchte ich aber ein dickes fettes "Danke" an @franky2222 , der auch dieses Mal wieder wann immer Spezialwerkzeug (Führung zum absägen des Carbonschafts der HOBOY) oder auch nur ein Steuerlager benötigt wurde mit seinem reichen Fundus, seinem know how und seiner Zeit für meine kleinen Problemchen da war. 

Jetzt kommen noch gescheite Bremsen dran, dann werd ich mir nochmal über die Zugverlegung Gedanken machen, die gefällt mir noch nicht so hundertprozentig und dann sollte es das gewesen sein 



 

 

 

 

 

 



13,8 kg incl. der sackschweren SPECIALIZED Schläuche .. nach Umbau auf tubeless und mit den neuen Bremsen sollten also gut fahrfertige 12,5 kg möglich sein .. gibt Schlimmeres, find ich 

@Girl , wat meinste?


----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2016)

Taugen die Felgen für den tubeless Umbau?


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. März 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> The rebirth of a 9:Zero:7 ... oder: Ein @Girl Bike goes fat:
> 
> Kein Aufbaufaden, trotzdem ne kleine Geschichte vorneweg zu den gleich folgenden Bildern:
> 
> ...



Servus Rainer

Dein neuer " Freudebeschleuniger " sieht ja verdammt gut aus   

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## shibby68 (26. März 2016)

Frohe Ostern und faaatte Eier euch allen


----------



## Fatster (26. März 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Rainer
> 
> Dein neuer " Freudebeschleuniger " sieht ja verdammt gut aus
> 
> Viel Spaß damit



Servus Jürgen,

danke für die Blumen und die ersten "Spässe", darauf kannst Du wetten, die hatte ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (26. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Taugen die Felgen für den tubeless Umbau?



Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es kein "taugt oder taugt nicht", es gibt nur "sauber oder schlampig g'schafft" 
Der Breite geschuldet werde ich es allerdings diesesmal mit den Latexbändern aus USA versuchen; gibt leider kein Gaffa- oder Gorillatape in >120mm Breite  .. oder kennst Du eins?


----------



## Peng999 (27. März 2016)

Mosche Rainer,

die "Schippe" gefällt mir, sehr schön zusammen gestellt.
Sehe ich das Ding am 09. ?

und was für Reifen sind da drauf ?

Gruss
Christoph


----------



## BigJohn (27. März 2016)

Das sind Chao Yang Big Daddys


----------



## Fabeymer (27. März 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Fabeymer, was ist das für ein Rad? Schaut geil aus in der Kombi. Und was sind das für gelbe Dinger vorne drauf? Und die Taschen?



Den Hersteller kenne ich leider nicht, ich weiß nur, dass das Rad einem Italiener gehört.
Überleg dir das aber gut mit dem MTB-Reisen...gibt Tage, da kommt man wieder heim und und muss mit dem wohlverdienten heißen Bad erstmal warten, weil...





Frohe Ostern euch allen!

Fabian


----------



## exto (27. März 2016)

Du siehst das zu eng mit dem warten.

Is doch n Fahrrad und kein Pferd! Das heißt, zu kannst ruhig zu erst in die Wanne


----------



## Fabeymer (27. März 2016)

So wie die Teile ausgesehen haben, hätte ich nach dem Auspacken gleich nochmal baden können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (27. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das sind Chao Yang Big Daddys



Das hast Du bestimmt an der Aufschrift erkannt


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Mosche Rainer,
> 
> die "Schippe" gefällt mir, sehr schön zusammen gestellt.
> Sehe ich das Ding am 09. ?
> ...



Hi Christoph, ne, am 09. gilt es - wie ich den Guide kenne  - wohl eher "schweres Geschütz" in die Schlacht zu führen ... das wird 'n FatBoy & Bud & Lou Tag werden.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (27. März 2016)

Fabian, mir scheint die Sonne aus dem Arsch, weil: ich hab 3 Badezimmer!! Eins für meine 2 Pubertiere, eins für meine Herrin und mich, und eins im Keller neben meinen Räder für meine Räder. Ist zwar ein bisschen abgeranzt, Fliesen lösen sich, Waschmaschine steht drin etc., aber da kann ich meine Räder warm!!!!! duschen. Könnte ich mich sogar dazu reinstellen, aber hab Angst, dass dann die hinterhältigen Pubertiere Fotos von Papa machen. Gar nicht gut.

Insofern spräche nix gegen Bickebacking.

Viele Eier!


Hauke


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. März 2016)

@Fatster: Hammergeiles Gefährt!!! 

Wie fährt sich das Osterei ..... ähm Kettenblatt?


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Fatster: Hammergeiles Gefährt!!!
> 
> Wie fährt sich das Osterei ..... ähm Kettenblatt?



Danke Mario 
Der Ge"fährt" sich insgesamt gefühlt noch etwas "träge" im Vergleich zum FatBoy. 
Klar, das deutlich längere Steuerrohr mag da einen Anteil dran haben, aber ich denke, der Hauptschuldige für diesen rein subjektiven Eindruck wird mit der Herausnahme der 1,3 kg schweren Schläuche eliminiert sein. 

Fahren also ganz OK, aber bremsen tut's nicht so prickelnd - doch die zwei Wochen wird das jetzt noch gehen und dann ist ja Gott sei Dank Abhilfe in Sicht   

Und das Osterei .. ähm .. jo .. das fährt sich so unauffällig wie die Werbung das Glauben machen will. Hab es beim Fahren noch keine Sekunde bewusst wahrgenommen. Kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass es mit Klickpedalen dann doch einen kleinen, positiven Unterschied macht.


----------



## BigJohn (27. März 2016)

Hab ich da was verpasst? Bei Ostereiern denke ich eher an ovale Blätter


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hab ich da was verpasst? Bei Ostereiern denke ich eher an ovale Blätter



Das am "Zorro" ist doch oval ...


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2016)




----------



## Tamas79 (28. März 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 477717


Ist nen Tick zu bunt


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2016)

Is ja auch für Mädls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tamas79 (28. März 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Is ja auch für Mädls


Trotzdem eins zwei Farben zuviel und dies sage ich... siehe Seite 257


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2016)

Die Pedale könnten auch weiß sein, hast recht


----------



## Deleted334475 (28. März 2016)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. März 2016)

#6650 Haaach,ist das tooooll......


----------



## shibby68 (29. März 2016)

mein wo


----------



## Gravelander (30. März 2016)

Salamandres


----------



## trial_neuling (7. April 2016)

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/Röder-Bikes-1534467176773530/?fref=photo 

Gehört vermutlich eher ins E-Fatbike-Unterforum. 
http://www.roeder-bikes.de/preise/


----------



## BigJohn (7. April 2016)

Das passt in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht hierher


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das passt in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht hierher



In keinerlei Hinsicht, würd ich sogar sagen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. April 2016)

einzige was hier hinein passt (und mich interessiert) sind die wurzelspeichennippel


----------



## svennox (8. April 2016)

Girl Fatbike Netzfund Impression


----------



## Gravelander (8. April 2016)




----------



## Dutshlander (8. April 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> Girl Fatbike Netzfund Impression


NICE [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BigJohn (8. April 2016)

Wenn specialized das gelbe fatboy bei uns angeboten hätte, würden die bei uns auch so rumrollern


----------



## O.Springer (10. April 2016)

Ich möchte euch mal an einer optischen ausbaustufe meines monsters teilhaben lassen. Es ist nun quasi ein "Fat-Rasta", oder besser gesagt ein "Fasta"!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (15. April 2016)

Quelle: https://fat-bike.com/2016/04/reader...tent=Reader's Ride(s) - Ken's Wooden Fat Bike!


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2016)

Redheads, jetzt mit Fatbikes


----------



## criscross (16. April 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 484032 Anhang anzeigen 484029
> Redheads, jetzt mit Fatbikes



mit der oberen würde ich auch ne Tour machen.....und noch ein paar andere Sachen


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2016)

Ich auch, mit den unteren Damen gibt's auch a Gaudi, Prost


----------



## hw_doc (16. April 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> mit der oberen würde ich auch ne Tour machen.....und noch ein paar andere Sachen



Den Lenker mal geraderücken?  B)


----------



## BigJohn (16. April 2016)

Frauen,  die solche Schuhe tragen, meide ich aus Prinzip. Eigentlich schade drum


----------



## BigJohn (18. April 2016)

Ein UFO-Sklar   Minuspunkte vergebe ich für die lieblose Felgen/Felgenband-Kombi. Da gehört ein Milchstraßen Duck-Tape rein und es ist völlig unerheblich, ob es dadurch überladen wirkt.


----------



## exto (18. April 2016)

Diese Sklar-Dinger (egal, ob fat oder nicht) sind alle extrem lecker!

Preisgestaltung ist auch ok. Ich bin gespannt, wann das erste hier auftaucht


----------



## Wbs_70 (21. April 2016)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/now-that-was-a-bike-1993-mbs-clark-kent-fat-bike-2016.html


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (21. April 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Diese Sklar-Dinger (egal, ob fat oder nicht) sind alle extrem lecker!
> 
> Preisgestaltung ist auch ok. Ich bin gespannt, wann das erste hier auftaucht



Bezog sich der Smiley auch auf den Teil mit dem Preis?
Finde 1.950 $ für nen Rahmen schon als nicht mehr so ok...
http://www.sklarbikes.com/fat/


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bezog sich der Smiley auch auf den Teil mit dem Preis?
> Finde 1.950 $ für nen Rahmen schon als nicht mehr so ok...
> http://www.sklarbikes.com/fat/


"Starting at" involviert schon mal nicht diesen coolen Lack. Die Amis sind halt ziemlich teuer. 
Ich würde mich mit Maßrahmen sehr deutlich in Richtung Frankreich orientieren. Da gibt es einen Yann, der baut diese Rahmenform seit Jahren für einen Bruchteil, aber die Wartezeiten sind vermutlich entsprechend.


----------



## coolduke1103 (24. April 2016)

Stealth - Bomber


----------



## Hilfmernauf (24. April 2016)

Jetzt hab ich mal meinen Stahlbomber fotografiert, der seit 4 Tagen fahrbar ist, aber noch nicht ganz fertig (ja, ich weiss, Türmchen...):



























Ich hoffe, die Bilder wurden nicht zu groß, hab keine Beschränkung fürs Forum gefunden.

Love

Hauke

Nachtrag: um mich nicht mit fremden Federn zu schmücken: Andre und Stefan von Velocita in Erlangen haben mit mir das Ganze geplant und dann aufgebaut, für letzteres bin ich noch viel zu unerfahren/unfähig. Mein fätter Dank an  dieser Stelle.


----------



## Rommos (24. April 2016)

Vielleicht noch die Leitungen etwas kürzen - wenn der Turm "eingerissen" wird 

Ansonsten top


----------



## exto (24. April 2016)

Sehr, sehr schön!

Die orangen Teile finde ich ein bisschen gewagt, aber ein gelungenes Beispiel für die These "wer wagt gewinnt"!

Neben der Leitungskürzung hätte ich noch ein ganz kleines Detail anders gemacht: Bei der hinteren Bremse hätte ich die 2-Kolben-Variante gewählt. Das hätte ein paar € und ein paar Gramm gespart, ohne einen Wirkungsnachteil mitzubringen. Ich finde, solche Kleinigkeiten machen den Unterschied zwischen "sehr gut" und "absolut top" 

Edit: Jetzt seh ich grad, dass das bei deinem Rad offensichtlich genau so ist! Genau kann ich's leider nicht sehen, weil ich mit'm Handy unterwegs bin.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (24. April 2016)

Viele Dank für Eure Kommentare!

Ja, hinten ist 2-Kolben.
Und ja, Orange ist schon gewagt, ist aber beim Puffin (=Papageientaucher) von Singular im Namenschriftzug drin. Ich hab`s auch kurz mit orangen Griffen und Kurbelschühchen probiert, aber dann wird`s zu viel. Und auf den Fotos kommt`s auch schon arg knallig rüber.


Hauke


----------



## cherokee190 (24. April 2016)

Orange Akzente kommen sehr gut und sind in meinen Augen auf keinen Fall zu viel. Ich finde es Klasse


----------



## exto (24. April 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Viele Dank für Eure Kommentare!
> 
> Ja, hinten ist 2-Kolben...



Also dann: Bestes Puffin hier im Forum bisher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. April 2016)

coolduke1103 schrieb:


> Stealth - Bomber




Boah, bei dem Teil vermisse ich den Kotzsmilie mal wieder 

Gut, dass sich über Geschmack nicht streiten lässt 

Das Singular ist schick (wenn ich auch kein Fan von Skinwall bin)


----------



## Hilfmernauf (24. April 2016)

Danke, Jörg, aber was gewagt angeht, kann ich mir bei Dir ja auch ne dicke Scheibe von abschneiden.
Und Exto, das Deine Puffin find ich, nicht zuletzt wegen der "aufgeräumten Schaltung", nicht weniger attraktiv.
Und ja, Martina H., mit den braunen Flächen hab ich ein bisschen gehadert, aber ein Stahlrahmen ist ja auch immer irgendwie klassisch, da passen solche Reifen unter Umständen ganz gut. Und irgendwann kommen auch mal ganz schwarze Gummis drauf.


LG

Hauke


----------



## Fatpak (24. April 2016)

coolduke1103 schrieb:


> Stealth - Bomber



gewagt aber konsequent 
das gelbe am reifen stört mich a wenig


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. April 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Boah, bei dem Teil vermisse ich den Kotzsmilie mal wieder


geht mir genauso !


----------



## Wbs_70 (26. April 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal meinen Stahlbomber fotografiert, der seit 4 Tagen fahrbar ist, aber noch nicht ganz fertig (ja, ich weiss, Türmchen...):



sehr schön! die skinnwallreifen stehem ihm gut!
toller Aufbau


----------



## Wbs_70 (26. April 2016)

schöne foddos bei

http://www.bikepacking.com/plog/riders-lens-hansi-johnson/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (27. April 2016)

Wenn mal ein paar Einkäufe fällig sind...


----------



## svennox (27. April 2016)

@Wbs_70 ..noch mal THX. .....auch für den Link!.....nice Pictures


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. April 2016)

mit der Entstehungsgeschichte vom Pugsley:

https://fat-bike.com/2015/05/interview-with-dave-gray-from-surly-bikes/


----------



## hw_doc (2. Mai 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wenn mal ein paar Einkäufe fällig sind...



Irgendwie reizvoll, das Teil steht immer mal wieder drin - ab und an auch komplett, meine ich.


----------



## JensXTR (3. Mai 2016)

War mal wieder unterwegs....


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (10. Mai 2016)




----------



## wtb_rider (10. Mai 2016)

lustich!
bischen dolle Eisdiele, aber lustich...


----------



## Fatster (10. Mai 2016)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


>



Superschön!


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Mai 2016)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


>



gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Fatster (11. Mai 2016)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


>



Superschön!  

Wie? Das sagte ich schon?  
Na aber .. issdochwaa! 
Selten so 'nen schönen bl..  .. ups, ich meine natürlich farblich stimmigen paintjob an einem Zweirad gesehen! 
Ich glaub wenn das *meins *wäre, dann würde der TV im Wohnzimmer nen neuen Platz bekommen oder ich würd mir ne passende Glasvitrine bauen lassen; zum Fahren - und womöglich noch dreckig machen  - wär es mir jedenfalls viiiel zu schade 

Memo an mich: 
Krieg dich wieder ein und reiß dich zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Mai 2016)

Aber,warum die weißen Kabelbinder?


----------



## BigJohn (11. Mai 2016)

Mich beschäftigen eher die silbernen Anbauteile. Aber trotzdem ein geiles Gerät.


----------



## himbeerquark (11. Mai 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mich beschäftigen eher die silbernen Anbauteile.


Mich auch, wird wohl doch langsam mal Zeit eine Kugelpoliermaschine selbst zu basteln ;-)
Ich hätte lediglich die hintere Felge auch in creme gepulvert, passt besser zu den weißen Reifen, wie ich finde, sonst top!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (11. Mai 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Aber,warum die weißen Kabelbinder?



Dieter, die Kabelbinder sind nicht weiss, sondern ebenfalls creme-farben.
Daher fand ich es ganz gut.
Aber man kann sie klar auch weglassen.



BigJohn schrieb:


> Mich beschäftigen eher die silbernen Anbauteile. Aber trotzdem ein geiles Gerät.



Ich wollte einfach mal was anderes machen und mich dahingehend austoben. 
Die polierten Teile machen das ganze Konzept absolut edel...in Natura sowieso...


----------



## flo_bass (11. Mai 2016)

Le Canard Fatmops, weitere Bilder und Infos hier:




 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fett...es-schmiedenverzeichnis-galerie.745422/page-2

Bis dann,

Flo


----------



## BigJohn (11. Mai 2016)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Ich wollte einfach mal was anderes machen und mich dahingehend austoben.
> Die polierten Teile machen das ganze Konzept absolut edel...in Natura sowieso...


Kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Mein aktuelles Projekt bekommt genau deswegen auch den einen oder anderen Tupfer in silber. Bei einem mehrfahrbigen Rahmen hätte ich aber darauf verzichtet.


----------



## Rommos (11. Mai 2016)

...mein Fat-Projekt bekommt auch silberne Komponenten. Steh da momentan auch ziemlich drauf. Vor 2-3 Jahren konnte ich mir das kaum vorstellen 

Nächste Woche gibt es hoffentlich Bilder


----------



## svennox (12. Mai 2016)

Netzfund...onone mit "klein-mtb" Lackierung Ähnlichkeit


----------



## Holland (12. Mai 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> Netzfund...onone mit "klein-mtb" Lackierung Ähnlichkeit




Sieht für michneher nach Dolomiti aus, als nach Klein. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (12. Mai 2016)

Ne ne, Dolomiti ist weiß/grün/rot. Für ein Klein fehlt aber der passende Paintjob von Vorbau und Lenker.


----------



## spg73 (22. Mai 2016)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es sogar in meiner Nähe diese Fatbikes von Germina gibt. Das die auch Fahrräder haben war mir schon bekannt. Beim Rennsteiglauf entdeckt.


----------



## Gravelander (25. Mai 2016)

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aBYApnx_460sv.mp4


----------



## svennox (26. Mai 2016)

von @exto


----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Mai 2016)

Red on black


----------



## Rommos (3. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (3. Juni 2016)

Ziemlich geiles Gerät!  Und dann noch in gelb.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Juni 2016)

Ne hydraulische Bremse hätte aber noch drinsitzen müssen!


----------



## skaster (3. Juni 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ne hydraulische Bremse hätte aber noch drinsitzen müssen!


Wieso, ohne Pedale wirst du doch nicht so schnell. 
Ne, ohne Quatsch das Sklar kann schon was. Aber kann man die Stütze komplett versenken? Irgendwann ist Schluss mit gerade.


----------



## exto (3. Juni 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> ...kann man die Stütze komplett versenken? Irgendwann ist Schluss mit gerade.



Die 3 cm machen den Kohl auch nicht fett. 

Die Paul Bremse ist echt ein ziemliches Trumm


----------



## skaster (3. Juni 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Die 3 cm machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.
> 
> Die Paul Bremse ist echt ein ziemliches Trumm


Ne, ich kenn das Problem beim 36er vom Kollegen, wenn bei seinem SSP-Event ein deutlich kleinerer damit fahren möchte geht die Stütze nicht komplett rein und der ein oder andere hätte sich über die, in seinem Fall gut 5cm, höheren Verstellbereich gefreut. 
Lustigerweise wird jedes Jahr von neuem eine kürzere Sattelstütze gesucht,  um dann wieder festzustellen, dass die so ein seltsames Maß hat und doch nur die eine passt


----------



## exto (3. Juni 2016)

Is das dieses geile 36" Monster von Ente?


----------



## Rommos (3. Juni 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ne hydraulische Bremse hätte aber noch drinsitzen müssen!


...würde ich auch wollen - aber die "Kollegen" in USA stehen ziemlich auf mech. Disc


----------



## hw_doc (3. Juni 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Die 3 cm machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.
> 
> Die Paul Bremse ist echt ein ziemliches Trumm



Die Anlenkung hinten ist für die Montage rund um die Rohloff ne Katastrophe da wird so ein Edelbastler doch sicherlich eine Umlenkrolle hinbekommen...

Insgesamt ein geiles Bike!


----------



## chriiss (4. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## exto (4. Juni 2016)

Für 50,-$ pro Leitung hätte sich da was machen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2016)

Oder die Bremsleitung auf die Sitzstreben. Muss ja keine Raumfahrttechnik sein. Sowohl die Rohloff, als auch das Paul Gerät sind aber auch recht undankbar bei der Verlegung


----------



## skaster (4. Juni 2016)

exto schrieb:


> Is das dieses geile 36" Monster von Ente?


Yepp


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juni 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ne hydraulische Bremse hätte aber noch drinsitzen müssen!



Leider macht das ganze 4 Fachkabelgeraffel es nicht hübscher.
vielleicht mal den Erfindergeist beleben und da würde ich meins (Reduzierung  auf Zwei) oder ähnlich empfehlen.







exto schrieb:


> Für 50,-$ pro Leitung hätte sich da was machen lassen


----------



## Peng999 (9. Juni 2016)

Mosche

Das Bike kennt ihr ja schon, aber jetzt die Frage wo kann man es kaufen.
Ich suche mir einen Wolf und finde nix....

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## blaubaer (9. Juni 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Das Bike kennt ihr ja schon, aber jetzt die Frage wo kann man es kaufen.
> Ich suche mir einen Wolf und finde nix....
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Tipps
> ...



gibt es wohl noch nicht zu kaufen


----------



## BigJohn (9. Juni 2016)

Normalerweise "Form follows function". Hier ist es genau umgekehrt


----------



## Peng999 (9. Juni 2016)

Ich finde die Form klasse. 

Die dicken Akkuklumpem sind net to doll


----------



## BigJohn (9. Juni 2016)

Trotzdem ist hier der Bilderthread und da haben Motoren eigentlich nichts verloren.


----------



## Bumble (9. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist hier der Bilderthread und da haben Motoren eigentlich nichts verloren.


Korrekt, wir wollen hier keine fatbikes mit motor sehen sondern endlich mal wieder paar coole plusbikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist hier der Bilderthread und da haben Motoren eigentlich nichts verloren.



Ober*rohr* fehlt auch


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist hier der Bilderthread und da haben Motoren eigentlich nichts verloren.


Das eine schließt doch das andere nicht automatisch aus


----------



## BigJohn (9. Juni 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Das eine schließt doch das andere nicht automatisch aus


Doch das tut es. Wir haben das hier vor ner Weile ausgiebig besprochen und die fetten E-Bikes in den E-Fatbike-Thread verbannt. Sonst sind E-Bikes in den anderen Unterforen gar nicht zugelassen.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. Juni 2016)

Da kannste kaufen 



Peng999 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 501126 Mosche
> 
> Das Bike kennt ihr ja schon, aber jetzt die Frage wo kann man es kaufen.
> Ich suche mir einen Wolf und finde nix....
> ...


----------



## Bumble (9. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Doch das tut es. Wir haben das hier vor ner Weile bausgiebig esprochen und die fetten E-Bikes E-Fatbike-Thread verbannt. Sonst sind E-Bikes in den anderen Unterforen gar nicht zugelassen.


Also is ein elektrisches Fatbike kein Fatbike, ein 2.8er Plusbike aber schon, davon darf man dann hier beliebig Threads eröffnen, wohingegen ein E-Fatty aber nicht mal im Bilderthread gepostet werden darf.

Geile Logik, aber Hauptsache Ihr habt euren Spaß 

Schöne neue Welt die Ihr euch da erschaffen habt und das Ganze dann sogar noch mit dem hochoffiziellen Segen des Mods


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Also is ein elektrisches Fatbike kein Fatbike, ein 2.8er Plusbike aber schon, ......



Plus geht erst bei 3.0 an...2.8 ist Kinderplus, so wie 3.8 (oder 4.0) Kinderfat ist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Juni 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Plus geht erst bei 3.0 an...2.8 ist Kinderplus, so wie 3.8 (oder 4.0) Kinderfat ist
> 
> G.



Danke für die Erklärung , ich wollte schon immer mal ein Kinderplus-Bike fahren 

Meins mit nur 2,8" Reifen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung , ich wollte schon immer mal ein Kinderplus-Bike fahren
> 
> Meins mit nur 2,8" Reifen Anhang anzeigen 501256 Anhang anzeigen 501257 Anhang anzeigen 501258



Sieht gut aus  
Kommst du ohne Procore zurecht, oder fährste einfach aweng vorsichtiger und gehst vom Gas wenns verblockt wird?
Aber voll ungerecht hier schoh wieder, ich hab mal meins mit sogar 5mm breiteren Reifen gepostet und hab mir sagen lassen müssen das des hier nix ist  

Edit: Des ist doch die normale 27er Gabel, oder?

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Juni 2016)

Was hat das jetzt mit *FATBIKE Bilder Thread *zu tun?


----------



## BigJohn (9. Juni 2016)

Das plus bike gehört hier auch nicht rein. Der Punkt an den plus Threads ist, dass sie einfach verschoben werden können. Auch das wurde zu genüge durchgekaut. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich da jedes mal wie ein beleidigtes Kleinkind gebärden muss, obwohl die Sache ganz klar eine zeitlich begrenzte Übergangslösung ist.


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das plus bike gehört hier auch nicht rein. Der Punkt an den plus Threads ist, dass sie einfach verschoben werden können. Auch das wurde zu genüge durchgekaut. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich da jedes mal wie ein beleidigtes Kleinkind gebärden muss, obwohl die Sache ganz klar eine zeitlich begrenzte Übergangslösung ist.



Sorry , hab ich ganz Übersehen , bitte in den " Plus " Tread verschieben


----------



## Bumble (9. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> . Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich da jedes mal wie ein beleidigtes Kleinkind gebärden muss.


Siehste, so gehts mir auch. Das E-Fatty Rumgeheule is einfach bissl vorpubertär.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Juni 2016)

@BigJohn Solltest du mich meinen,sag ich da mal nix zu......


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Juni 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (9. Juni 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @BigJohn Solltest du mich meinen,sag ich da mal nix zu......


Dich meine ich von allen ausgerechnet am wenigsten


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Juni 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Doch das tut es. Wir haben das hier vor ner Weile ausgiebig besprochen und die fetten E-Bikes in den E-Fatbike-Thread verbannt. Sonst sind E-Bikes in den anderen Unterforen gar nicht zugelassen.


sorry wenn es dich nervt, aber was ihr (wer ist das?? und warum bestimmt ihr das einfach so?? und wo steht das??) vor ner Weile wie auch ausgiebig besprochen habt mag ja alles recht und schön sein.....
aber Beach Cruiser mit dicken Reifen und stöckelschuhbewaffneten Tanten mit dicken Ti.... die nur zur Zierde neben das dick bereifte Etwas gestellt werden oder wie das Bild mit dem Pseuddo Dino auf nem Fatbike haben IMHO genauso wenig oder viel mit Fatbiken zu tun. Hier geht es aber "nur" um *Bilder von Fatbikes*. 
Irgendwo festlegen ab welcher Reifengröße man das zählt ist ja ok (Plus ist für mich kein Fat), aber ob das jetzt der mundgeklöppelte Singlespeed Stahlrahmen mit Anlötteilen für jeden erdenklichen Gepäckträger, der neueste Plastebomber den irgendein asiatischer Carbon-Backofen ausgespuckt hat oder eben ein E-Fatbike ist, sollte nein muss einfach egal sein.
Nennt sich übrigens Toleranz wenn man ein breites Spektrum akzeptiert. 
Wie sollen wir (Mountain) Biker von Nicht Biker toleriert werden, wenn wir das untereinander schon nicht tun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bumble (9. Juni 2016)




----------



## Fabeymer (9. Juni 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Irgendwo festlegen ab welcher Reifengröße man das zählt ist ja ok (Plus ist für mich kein Fat), aber ob das jetzt der mundgeklöppelte Singlespeed Stahlrahmen mit Anlötteilen für jeden erdenklichen Gepäckträger, der neueste Plastebomber den irgendein asiatischer Carbon-Backofen ausgespuckt hat oder eben ein E-Fatbike ist, sollte nein muss einfach egal sein.



Ich stimme deinem Beitrag prinzipiell zu, aber der zitierte Teil zeigt doch ganz gut das Dilemma:

Warum ist eine Reifengröße ein Unterscheidungskriterium, aber nicht, ob sich ein E-Motor oder eben keiner an einem Fahrrad befindet?
Genauso wenig wie für dich Plus kein Fat ist (was ja irgendwie auch klar sein dürfte), sind für manche E-Bikes eben keine Fahrräder im eigentlichen Sinn (was sich auch durchaus begründen lässt). Wo liegt also der Unterschied zwischen beiden Abgrenzungen?

--------
Dass ständig dieses B+ Fass aufgemacht wird, geht mir persönlich ganz gehörig auf den Senkel...dass ein Extraforum kommt, wurde schließlich oft genug kommuniziert. Es ist halt noch nicht da, so what?

Zu den dicken E-Bikes wurden auch schon einige Worte verloren. Für diese gibt es einen eigenen Bereich im Forum und der Fatbike-Unterforum ist in Bezug darauf der einzige tolerante Bereich. Das macht auch irgendwo Sinn, weil hier nun einmal das gesamte Spezialwissen gesammelt ist und somit die Informationswege kürzer sind.

Offen gesagt verstehe ich auch gar nicht, warum hier auf einmal so eine ungute Atmosphäre herrscht...die Plus-Thematik kann doch niemanden ernsthaft so belasten, dass man damit immer wieder um die Ecke kommt und mehr oder weniger offene Spitzen verteilen muss. Das ist schon irgendwie ziemlich ermüdend...

Edit: 


Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sorry wenn es dich nervt, aber was ihr (wer ist das?? und warum bestimmt ihr das einfach so?? und wo steht das??) vor ner Weile wie auch ausgiebig besprochen habt mag ja alles recht und schön sein.....



Hier, zum Nachlesen der Debatte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-e-fatbike-thread.747656/page-7


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Juni 2016)

@Fabeymer ich persönlich habe nichts gegen B+ hier (habe selbst eins in Planung), stufe das für mich pesönlich aber noch nicht als Fat ein. Das sehe ich so bei über 3" beginnend. Bis es hier eine Plus Ecke gibt kann man das ja auch hier dulden. Gibt ja auch durchaus ansehnliche Plus Bikes.
Bei den E-(Fat)bikes ist das für mich solange eine Fahrradgattung wie man selbst treten muss um das Ding in Bewegung zu setzten bzw. zu halten und fat dann eben wenn die Reifenbreite entsprechend ist. Ich persönlich schaue mir lieber ein gut gemachtes E-Fatbike an, wie manch exotischen Stahlrahmen mit Lenkern und Anbauteilen die mich würgen lassen. Trotzdem kann ich die hier auch tolerieren.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Korrekt, wir wollen hier keine fatbikes mit motor sehen sondern endlich mal wieder paar coole plusbikes


Hihi- er hat plusbikes gesagt Werft den Purschen zu Poden


----------



## Rommos (10. Juni 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ....Irgendwo festlegen ab welcher Reifengröße man das zählt ist ja ok (Plus ist für mich kein Fat), aber ob das jetzt der mundgeklöppelte Singlespeed Stahlrahmen mit Anlötteilen für jeden erdenklichen Gepäckträger, der neueste Plastebomber den irgendein asiatischer Carbon-Backofen ausgespuckt hat oder eben ein E-Fatbike ist, sollte nein muss einfach egal sein.
> Nennt sich übrigens Toleranz wenn man ein breites Spektrum akzeptiert.
> ....


Stimme dir großteils zu - nur *Toleranz ist nicht gleich Akzeptanz*!! 
Ist zwar eine weit verbreitete Ansicht, stimmt aber nicht - und das muss ich tolerieren, aber nicht akzeptieren 

...und weil Galerie






Wünsche allen ein fattes Wochenende


----------



## Gravelander (13. Juni 2016)

Zitat:
Mi-Tech mit dem Protypen eines Fatbike-Fullys: 120 mm Federweg vorne und hinten, Pinion P1.18 Getriebe und Gates Riemenantrieb – die Nachfrage sei da. Das auf dem Design des Marathon- und Touren-Fullys Epsilon basierende Fatbike erhielt einen verstärkten Rohrsatz und einen richtig fetten Hinterbau mit 197 x 12 mm Steckachse, der bis zu 5 Zoll (!) breite Monsterreifen aufnimmt.
Inklusive Dämpfer wiegt der Rahmen (ohne Getriebe) ungefähr 3 Kilogramm. Das gezeigte Bike mit Shimano XT Bremse, DT Swiss Felgen, Hope Naben, Schwalbe Jumbo Jim Reifen in 26 x 4,8 Zoll, Rock Shox Bluto Federgabel und Pinion P1.18 wiegt komplett rund 16 kg – für das Gebotene gar nicht mal viel. Der Preis dafür: 5800 Euro.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Juni 2016)

Zählt das als Antriebsschwinge? Ich bin ja mit Fullys nicht so bewandert, aber irgendwie erscheint es mir kontraproduktiv, wenn das Getriebe bei den ungefederten Massen landet. Genau das sollte doch mittels Pinion vermieden werden?!


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2016)

Na ja, vorne am Drehpunkt ist das Pinion praktisch mitgefedert.
Nur dass es noch rotiert und vor und zurück bewegt werden muss.

Wäre es vor dem Drehpunkt wie der Motor bei dem BMW eBike, dann würde
es beim Einfedern noch "mithelfen" ....

Weiss nicht ob es sich gut anfühlt wenn sich der Reach beim Einfedern ständig
ändert oder ob man es überhaupt merkt. Vielleicht überwiegen beim Fahren
die Vorteile der Federung. Solange man sich keine Gedanken darüber macht
ist man sicher glücklicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (13. Juni 2016)

So nah am Drehpunkt hat das kaum eine Auswirkungen. Und es ist einfacher den Riemen unter konstanter Spannung zu halten. 

cu
Marcus 
Gesendet aus dem Internet.


----------



## nordstadt (13. Juni 2016)

Ist und bleibt eine Antriebsschwinge - sprich im stehen wird der nicht so gut funktionieren, sondern nur im sitzen - Dann aber sehr gut inkl. sich ändernder Sitzhöhe ;-)


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (13. Juni 2016)

barends sind wieder im kommen? zum glück hab ich im keller noch meine pinken onzaporkfoot...


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2016)

nordstadt schrieb:


> sprich im stehen wird der nicht so gut funktionieren, sondern nur im sitzen - Dann aber sehr gut inkl. sich ändernder Sitzhöhe ;-)



Den Unterschied zwischen stehen und sitzen gibt es nur wenn das Tretlager
in der Längsachse weit hinter der Drehachse liegt. Das ist hier kaum der Fall.

Weil das Tretlager weit unter der Drehachse sitzt ändert sich beim Einfedern die
Sitzhöhe nur minimal. Viel mehr in der Längsachse (Reach)

Ich hätte schon aus optischen Gründen das Sitzrohr durchlaufen lassen und
den Drehpunkt weiter hinten unten gesetzt. Dann wäre auch das Tretlager näher
an der Achse.


----------



## nordstadt (13. Juni 2016)

Jahrelange Erfahrung mit Antriebsschwinge - Sie war nicht schlecht, aber der Unterschied zwischen sitzen und stehen war spürbar:




Kona King Kikapu URT by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2016)

Sehe den Drehpunkt jetzt nicht, muss aber doch ganz nah am Tretlager sein.
Kann mir da keine grossen Auswirkungen vorstellen.
Höchstens dass im Sitzen generell mehr Gewicht auf dem Hinterbau lastet.

Wäre das Tretlager in der Mitte der Kettenstreben, dann hätte man effektiv
nur den halben Federweg im Stehen bei doppelter Federhärte, da könnt ich mir
die Auswirkungen schon deutlich ausmalen.

Kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen dass ich da einen grossen Unterschied zu
meinem AMS mit 0815 4-Gelenker bemerken würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Juni 2016)

Cool aussehen tut´s auf jeden Fall, das Gewicht ist auch okay, wenn die 16 Kilo stimmen sollten. Man sollte es einfach mal ausprobieren, wenn man die Chance dazu hat. Ich war noch nie ein Fan von Antriebsschwingen, aber vielleicht ist das für die Kombination aus Fatbikes und Pinion-Getriebe genau das Richtige.


----------



## zoomer (13. Juni 2016)

Riemen und was Getriebeartiges wäre mir eigentlich auch lieber.
Gewicht finde ich als ICT Fahrer auch den Hammer.


----------



## Peng999 (15. Juni 2016)

Und in der Hardtail Variante könnte es bei 15 oder weniger Kilos liegen.
Das klingt für Pinion mit Gates gut


----------



## BigJohn (15. Juni 2016)

Es gibt hier Mitech Hardtails mit Pinion. Nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Peng999 (15. Juni 2016)

ich weis, aber nicht was sie wiegen...


----------



## MrMupfin97 (15. Juni 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist ja auch ein Fully.....


BTW... Des is kein Fully 
Der hat sich einfach nen Dämpfer reimgezimmert, der aber keinerlei Funktion hat


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2016)

Puh! Gut das du's sagst!

Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Juni 2016)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> BTW... Des is kein Fully
> Der hat sich einfach nen Dämpfer reimgezimmert, der aber keinerlei Funktion hat


da wäre ich jetzt echt nicht drauf gekommen........
  die beiden sollten eigentlich ausreichen


----------



## MrMupfin97 (15. Juni 2016)

Jaa ich hab den Sarkasmus Smiley leider ned gefunden 
Achso gefunden


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juni 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Mi-Tech mit dem Protypen eines Fatbike-Fullys: 120 mm Federweg vorne und hinten, Pinion P1.18 Getriebe und Gates Riemenantrieb – die Nachfrage sei da. Das auf dem Design des Marathon- und Touren-Fullys Epsilon basierende Fatbike erhielt einen verstärkten Rohrsatz und einen richtig fetten Hinterbau mit 197 x 12 mm Steckachse, der bis zu 5 Zoll (!) breite Monsterreifen aufnimmt.
> Inklusive Dämpfer wiegt der Rahmen (ohne Getriebe) ungefähr 3 Kilogramm. Das gezeigte Bike mit Shimano XT Bremse, DT Swiss Felgen, Hope Naben, Schwalbe Jumbo Jim Reifen in 26 x 4,8 Zoll, Rock Shox Bluto Federgabel und Pinion P1.18 wiegt komplett rund 16 kg – für das Gebotene gar nicht mal viel. Der Preis dafür: 5800 Euro.





zoomer schrieb:


> Na ja, vorne am Drehpunkt ist das Pinion praktisch mitgefedert.
> Nur dass es noch rotiert und vor und zurück bewegt werden muss.
> 
> Wäre es vor dem Drehpunkt wie der Motor bei dem BMW eBike, dann würde
> ...



Puh, ansich ja ein ganz interessantes Teil.



nordstadt schrieb:


> Ist und bleibt eine Antriebsschwinge - sprich im stehen wird der nicht so gut funktionieren, sondern nur im sitzen - Dann aber sehr gut inkl. sich ändernder Sitzhöhe ;-)



Aber ich konnte mich nie mit dem Prinzip des Hinterbaus mit integriertem Tretlager anfreunden - eben aus genannten Überlegungen.
Alleine die ständige Bewegung im Abstand zwischen Sattel und Pedal wär schon Grund genug (für mich), den Entwurf zu verwerfen.
Seinerzeit fand ich ja die Trek Y-Bikes aus Plastik mit nem sehr ähnlichen Ansatz bei der Federung optisch ganz nett, aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vighor (8. Juli 2016)




----------



## accutrax (9. Juli 2016)

stooge fatbike....








gruss accu


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Juli 2016)




----------



## svennox (12. Juli 2016)

accutrax schrieb:


> stooge fatbike....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sattel muss schwarz sein, aber sonst ganz nett


----------



## Rommos (12. Juli 2016)

Ich zeig mal was Spezielles - hinten 24x4.0, vorne B+ - Rahmen selbst gebaut von User @Onkel_Bob (Aufbau hier , sehr genial )


----------



## BigJohn (12. Juli 2016)

Was für ein krankes Gerät


----------



## hw_doc (20. Juli 2016)

Mal was schönes aus Japan:





Und was zum Drübernachdenken:





Quelle: https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluelug/


----------



## svennox (21. Juli 2016)

Netzfund Interbike 2015


----------



## hw_doc (30. Juli 2016)

Aus meiner Sicht haben Salsa für 2017 ein paar wirklich gruselige Bikes im Angebot, als Kontrast dazu hier ein paar - für meine Begriffe - lichtere Blicke:

Beargrease Carbon:





Beargrease Carbon für 1.999 $:





Bucksaw Carbon:





Mukluk Carbon:





Und zu guterletzt - der "Deadwood-Nachfolger" - Fargo in (immerhin) halbfett:




(Bitte jetzt nicht ausflippen...)

Quelle: http://salsacycles.com/culture/presenting_our_updated_line


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (3. August 2016)

616fab.com


----------



## mikeonbike (5. August 2016)

löst bei mir gerade einen schweren habenwollenreflex aus, auch wenn der rahmen mich an den vpace erinnert...


----------



## Vighor (5. August 2016)

Wird dann auch aus der selben Fabriek rollen wie das v-pace.


----------



## Adieu (5. August 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> löst bei mir gerade einen schweren habenwollenreflex aus, auch wenn der rahmen mich an den vpace erinnert...





Vighor schrieb:


> Wird dann auch aus der selben Fabriek rollen wie das v-pace.



Ich glaube es steck KHS dahinter:
http://www.tandemschweizag.ch/blog/2015/12/30/die-2016-khs-4season-fatbikes-sind-da/

*ich muss unbedingt bei ihm vorbei und schauen ob Snowshoe 2XLs rein passen - hat drum ordentlich raum mit 100 mm Felge und den XL's* Die günstigeren KHS Aluversionen haben noch mehr Platz UND verschiebbare Ausfallenden...



 (Göppu meiner Freundin)

Ebenfalls zu 99.9 % aus der KHS Fabrik:
https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/sonder-vir-Fortis

*ich muss so eins haben* *ich muss!*
*sabber* *lechz"* *geifer*


----------



## mikeonbike (6. August 2016)

mal was anderes...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2016)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Ich glaube es steck KHS dahinter:
> http://www.tandemschweizag.ch/blog/2015/12/30/die-2016-khs-4season-fatbikes-sind-da/
> 
> *ich muss unbedingt bei ihm vorbei und schauen ob Snowshoe 2XLs rein passen - hat drum ordentlich raum mit 100 mm Felge und den XL's* Die günstigeren KHS Aluversionen haben noch mehr Platz UND verschiebbare Ausfallenden...
> ...



Auch nur von KHS gelabelt.

Die anderen, normalen Vpace MTB-,Crosser- und RR-Rahmen, kommen aus dem DengFu / HongFu - Regal..
Der Dicke wird aus ähnlichem Regal stammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2016)

KHS stellt auf jeden Fall selbst her, zumindest die Alu Rahmen. Vielleicht sind die ja auch an ner Carbon bude beteiligt.


----------



## Adieu (8. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> KHS stellt auf jeden Fall selbst her, zumindest die Alu Rahmen. Vielleicht sind die ja auch an ner Carbon bude beteiligt.


Mein Wissen geht ebenfalls dahin und gilt auch für Carbonrähmen.


----------



## Gravelander (9. August 2016)

Fatback Corvus mit Nexties


----------



## hw_doc (11. August 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Fatback Corvus mit Nexties



Puh, dann doch lieber das neue Plastik-Mukluk von oben:





Auch besser ne Nummer kleiner...


----------



## Rommos (11. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Puh, dann doch lieber das neue Plastik-Mukluk von oben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...für mich sieht das nach Unfall aus - irgendwas hat den Rahmen von oben getroffen und Ober- und Unterrohr geknickt


----------



## zoomer (11. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...für mich sieht das nach Unfall aus - irgendwas hat den Rahmen von oben getroffen und Ober- und Unterrohr geknickt



Beim Droppen vom Pedal abgerutscht und mit dem Knie im Unterrohr eingefädelt


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. August 2016)




----------



## zoomer (12. August 2016)

Nett !


(Man beachte den Mann mit der Dose)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. August 2016)

Meinst du die Beule in seiner Hose?


----------



## Dutshlander (12. August 2016)

wer kommt überhaupt auf die Idee dort hin zu schauen, weder die Dose noch die Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (12. August 2016)

Mir ist halt der offenstehende Mund aufgefallen ....


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2016)

hab garnet  bemerkt dass da noch welche rumstehn


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. August 2016)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. August 2016)

*Schöner fetter *Reifen!


----------



## Bumble (12. August 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> *Schöner fetter *Reifen!


ich seh keine Reifen


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. August 2016)

Ich muss die Brasiliana, die bei uns im Haus wohnt, auch mal auf meinen Dude locken...


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. August 2016)

Ja mach mal und morgen bitte Foto einstellen


----------



## mikeonbike (12. August 2016)

die fährt sich doch nen wolf in der hose... dann geht nichts mehr...


----------



## DrachenDingsda (17. August 2016)

Pole Taiga 26 5,05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (17. August 2016)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 520745
> 
> Pole Taiga 26 5,05



Hmm... die scheinen das tatsächlich ernst zu meinen:
https://www.polebicycles.com/bicycles/cross-country/taiga/?v=f0aa03aaca95

Aber 66er Lenkwinke und 77er Sitzwingel schaut mindestens mit dem Spacertum und dem Stummelkrönchen auf dem Bild sehr ungewöhnlich aus.


----------



## svennox (18. August 2016)

wenn es schon war,dann sorry,
aber es ist ein tolles FATBIKE-Bild, wie ich finde


----------



## Rommos (18. August 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> wenn es schon war,dann sorry,
> aber es ist ein tolles FATBIKE-Bild, wie ich finde


...cooles Gespann  mich würde die Ansteuerung der 3. Bremse interessieren, sieht aber fast danach aus, als wäre es nur ein Ersatz-Vorderrad....


----------



## trial_neuling (18. August 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> wenn es schon war,dann sorry,
> aber es ist ein tolles FATBIKE-Bild, wie ich finde



Selbst wenn es schon war, deine Signatur nervt weitaus mehr als ein Doppelpost eines schönen Fatbikes. Nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## svennox (18. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...cooles Gespann  mich würde die Ansteuerung der 3. Bremse interessieren, sieht aber fast danach aus, als wäre es nur ein Ersatz-Vorderrad....


..ich find das TEIL auch richtig cool und vor allem praktisch und interessant,
hier hab ich noch weiteres darüber gefunden


----------



## svennox (18. August 2016)

..ach.. @Rommos .. hier ist noch was,
damit kannste hoffentlich etwas mehr mit anfangen 
http://theradavist.com/2016/07/ride...-board-and-brews-on-the-poler-surf-jammer/#16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dasding86 (20. August 2016)

Ein herzliches Hallo in die Runde. 

Bin seit paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Scott Big Jon und das ist auch mein erstes neues Bike seit knapp 10 Jahren .

Lese seit einigen Monaten intensiv im FatBike Teil des Forums mit und freue mich nun selbst als FatBike Fahrer zählen zu dürfen . 

Das Bild habe ich nur schnell mit dem Handy gemacht, hatte eigentlich keine Zeit zum fahren.


----------



## Fatster (20. August 2016)

Dasding86 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Hallo in die Runde.
> 
> Bin seit paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Scott Big Jon und das ist auch mein erstes neues Bike seit knapp 10 Jahren .
> 
> ...



Na dann: Herzlich wllkommen 

Mit dem BIG JON hast Du eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen und ihr werdet bestimmt viel Spaß zusammen haben


----------



## Nordender (20. August 2016)

...noch ein fatter Neuankömmling. Gestern kam nach unglaublichen 4 Tagen Wartezeit mein Canyon DUDE. Nach Erledigung der beruflichen Alltagspflicht bin ich direkt in den Spessart gestartet. Schotterpiste hoch....kein Problem, Wurzeltrail hoch...alles drin. 

Am Gipfel des Hahnenkamm mit angeschlossener Gaststätte angekommen wurde der laubfroschgrüne Dickfüßler erst einmal kritisch beäugt. Pause ist jetzt aber noch nicht drin. Erstmal muss er zeigen was er bergab kann. Den ersten Trail genommen und ab ging die Post. Ich war wirklich baff ob der unglaublichen Fahreigenschaften, trotz Starrgabel musste ich nicht zurückstecken, wo ich sonst mit dem Fully runterfahre.

Bei der dann verdienten Pause am Hahnenkamm legten die Herdentiere der Dünnwandrodler die Scheu vor dem ungewöhnlichen neuen Ankömmling ab und so wurde auch mal prüfend der Druck der Jumbo Jims abgetastet und gefachsimpelt.

Die letzte Abfahrt endete dann natürlich mit einem Platten...und so wurde die Pelle erst mal geflickt...und mit der kleinen Popelpumpe wackelt man sich ja schon ordentlich einen ab. Wie gut, dass die Tubless Utensilien schon in der Werkstatt liegen.

Fazit: I fell in love, Dude 


Dude im Gegenlicht


 


Wieder daheim. Ich hab mir Mühe gegeben mit der standesgemäßen Patina. Ich bin in das einzige vorhandene Matschloch gefahren...ehrlich


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. August 2016)

Nordender schrieb:


> am Hahnenkamm legten die Herdentiere der Dünnwandrodler die Scheu vor dem ungewöhnlichen neuen Ankömmling ab


ja, Fatbikes sind in der Ecke noch Exoten die begafft werden 
insbesondere wenn man so



nach der Tour im Schönbusch Biergarten aufschlägt


----------



## Nordender (20. August 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ja, Fatbikes sind in der Ecke noch Exoten die begafft werden
> insbesondere wenn man so im Schönbusch Biergarten aufschlägt



Wird man so überhaupt bedient oder hast du immer einen Alibi-Schlips dabei


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. August 2016)

Nordender schrieb:


> Wird man so überhaupt bedient oder hast du immer einen Alibi-Schlips dabei


doch doch, man bekommt im Biergarten was..... wahrscheinlich aus Mitleid oder so


----------



## Rommos (21. August 2016)




----------



## Toronto (22. August 2016)

Oh! Jammi jammi! 

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## svennox (22. August 2016)

..das weiße ist total supi, nur den Lenker und die Bremshebel etc. wäre nicht meins, aber muss es ja auch nicht


----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2016)

Wenn es das ding aus mannheim ist, fährt es sich auch ganz gut...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (25. August 2016)




----------



## hw_doc (25. August 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


>



https://fat-bike.com/2016/08/otso/

3.899 $ für das komplette Bike, 2.299 für ein Rahmenset mit Kurbel.
Und dazu ein paar Trispokes, bitte!  B)
_

Edit:
https://otsocycles.com/pages/voytek

Es gibt die DT-Naben nun endlich auch in 17x mm!


----------



## BigJohn (25. August 2016)

Die Reifen sehen sehr nach Maxxis aus.


----------



## hw_doc (25. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Reifen sehen sehr nach Maxxis aus.



Soll was eigenes sein, die Namen der Beteiligten decken sich teils mit denen des Bikes:
http://theradavist.com/2016/07/terrene-tires/


----------



## BigJohn (25. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Soll was eigenes sein, die Namen der Beteiligten decken sich teils mit denen des Bikes:
> http://theradavist.com/2016/07/terrene-tires/


Hab ich schon gelesen. Aber die Reifen stellen sie ja genauso wenig her, wie die Rahmen. Vielleicht agiert Maxxis hier als Partner im Hintergrund. Wobei mir bei derart Zusammenarbeit zuerst Vee in den Sinn kommt.


----------



## Rommos (26. August 2016)

...mal gute Bilder vom Caribou



 

 

Schönes Wochenende und schöne Touren allen 
Gruß
Roman


----------



## mikeonbike (26. August 2016)

das ist einfach sehr schön...


----------



## BigJohn (26. August 2016)

Täuscht das, oder stehen die Bremshebel ziemlich steil?


----------



## Rommos (26. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Täuscht das, oder stehen die Bremshebel ziemlich steil?



Passt mir so eigentlich ganz gut....aber ich schau bei der Vorbereitung auf die morgige Heimgarten-Walchensee Runde eh noch mal alles durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (26. August 2016)

Einzig die aufdringlichen Reifenlabel geben dem Ganzen so ein Hot Rod Touch.
Die würd ich Eddingisieren, oder einen Schlauch aufvulkanisieren, oder so ...
Zum Glück sind es keine Maxxis.


----------



## Davedr (26. August 2016)

Ein paar neue Scoop Fatbikes von Silverback


----------



## hw_doc (26. August 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Einzig die aufdringlichen Reifenlabel geben dem Ganzen so ein Hot Rod Touch.
> Die würd ich Eddingisieren, oder einen Schlauch aufvulkanisieren, oder so ...
> Zum Glück sind es keine Maxxis.



IMO wär das ein Bike, wo sich neben Knards auch die Bomboloni oder Panaracer in der ansonsten absolut gelungenen Kombination besser machen würden - alleine aus optischen Gründen!


----------



## Rommos (26. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> IMO wär das ein Bike, wo sich neben Knards auch die Bomboloni oder Panaracer in der ansonsten absolut gelungenen Kombination besser machen würden - alleine aus optischen Gründen!




Also die Bomboloni reissen es nicht wirklich raus (auch wenn der Name echt cool ist )






...auf der linken Seite ist übrigens nur der Kenda Schriftzug....und die Schriftzüge sind silber, das passt besser als weiss


----------



## hw_doc (26. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Also die Bomboloni reissen es nicht wirklich raus (auch wenn der Name echt cool ist )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siehste!
Italienisch wirkender Name zur italienischen Bremse - und ich find ihn ehrlich gesagt dezenter als die Kendas.  B)

Ansonsten:




(Edit: kaputtes Bild ersetzt)

Oder doch:


----------



## Rommos (26. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Siehste!
> Italienisch wirkender Name zur italienischen Bremse - und ich find ihn ehrlich gesagt dezenter als die Kendas.  B)
> 
> Ansonsten:
> ...




Jetzt werden die Kendas erst mal gefahren - Nate skinwall sind auch noch vor Ort. 
Jetzt geht's in Sachen Fat-Reifen erst mal um 20" für den Hänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (26. August 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Jetzt werden die Kendas erst mal gefahren - Nate skinwall sind auch noch vor Ort.
> Jetzt geht's in Sachen Fat-Reifen erst mal um 20" für den Hänger



Na, dann mal in Italien schauen!
Die Big Daddies haben AFAIR zufälligerweise dasselbe Profil, wie die Panaracer  

Edit: Bilderfred, stimmt ja...


----------



## Rommos (26. August 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Na, dann mal in Italien schauen!
> Die Big Daddies haben AFAIR zufälligerweise dasselbe Profil, wie die Panaracer
> 
> Edit: Bilderfred, stimmt ja...


Die Order läuft  , leider waren sie vor kurzem noch günstiger....


----------



## svennox (2. September 2016)

Netzfund FANESfat


----------



## svennox (2. September 2016)

..ach sorry ..sehe gerade, dass sogar im NEWS-BEREICH schon darüber informiert wurde, vor einem Jahr!
TREOTZDEM VERDAMMT GUT 
ALUTECH FANESFAT


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. September 2016)

Auf dem Kalmit-Klapprad-Cup vorhin gesichtet:


----------



## Davedr (5. September 2016)




----------



## paddy2904 (5. September 2016)

Mein Felt DD30 2016 in der Größe M


----------



## paddy2904 (5. September 2016)

Felt DD30 2016 in der Größe M


----------



## mikeonbike (6. September 2016)

na, dann... gewichtsbereinigt -12,7 kg


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2016)

Das ist aber ein hässlicher Hund


----------



## ufp (7. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 526588


Bissl mehr Angaben wären nett.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. September 2016)

Welche Angaben hättest du denn gerne?
Zum"Hund" oder zum bike?


----------



## Rommos (7. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Welche Angaben hättest du denn gerne?
> Zum"Hund" oder zum bike?


Nur zum Bike - Hund kann man nicht nachbauen 

...deine Kenda sind wenigstens einigermaßen dezent gelabelt


----------



## ufp (7. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Welche Angaben hättest du denn gerne?
> Zum"Hund" oder zum bike?


Ist das Rad von dir oder ein Netzfund von irgendwem?

Rahmenhersteller?
Gewicht?
Eventuell (besondere) Anbauteile?


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Ist das Rad von dir oder ein Netzfund von irgendwem?
> 
> Rahmenhersteller?
> Gewicht?
> Eventuell (besondere) Anbauteile?


Ernsthaft? An dem Rad feilt er doch schon seit Monaten um das Gewicht immer weiter zu drücken. Sollte hier eigentlich hinlänglich bekannt sein


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. September 2016)

@BigJohn Sehe ich ebenso!
@ufp :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/carbon-fatbikes-galerie.745457/


----------



## cherokee190 (8. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...deine Kenda sind wenigstens einigermaßen dezent gelabelt



Molotow Marker in Schwarz, bei gründlichen Entfetten bleibt der Schriftzug ein Reifenleben lang "unsichtbar" 





Quelle: Molotow.com


----------



## Gravelander (8. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (8. September 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


>



Puh - dass die Gabel nachher mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert, glaub ich nur, wenn man den Dämpfer unter seinen Fähigkeiten betreibt...


----------



## Berganbeter (8. September 2016)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Molotow Marker in Schwarz, bei gründlichen Entfetten bleibt der Schriftzug ein Reifenleben lang "unsichtbar"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berganbeter (8. September 2016)

Muss das unbedingt der Marker sein oder gehts auch mitn Edding?


----------



## mikeonbike (8. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Puh - dass die Gabel nachher mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert, glaub ich nur, wenn man den Dämpfer unter seinen Fähigkeiten betreibt...



so wie's da steht, hat's zumindest mal ne geile optik...


----------



## Fatpak (8. September 2016)

Mal ein Aktuelles


----------



## svennox (9. September 2016)

fettes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (9. September 2016)

fatbike impression


----------



## Berganbeter (9. September 2016)

Geil! Wo isn das?
Lg


----------



## svennox (9. September 2016)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Geil! Wo isn das?
> Lg


Quelle : https://fat-bike.com/2016/08/wallpaper-wednesday-east-yorkshire-9zero7/


----------



## svennox (9. September 2016)

..gerade noch was entdeckt .. 
Quelle: https://fat-bike.com/2016/09/weekly-dose-of-fat-9-2-16/


----------



## Fatster (9. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..gerade noch was entdeckt ..
> Quelle: https://fat-bike.com/2016/09/weekly-dose-of-fat-9-2-16/



@F7 Uli , damit nächstes Jahr zum Velothon


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. September 2016)

Netzfund, 

Wilier Jaroon+


----------



## F7 Uli (9. September 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> @F7 Uli , damit nächstes Jahr zum Velothon


Das wäre dann schon mal eine Waffe )) Nächstes Jahr fahren wir dann " gemeinsam " im  "Show Block" beim Velothon )


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. September 2016)

Aber nur mit Sandaletten!


----------



## Fatster (9. September 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Das wäre dann schon mal eine Waffe )) Nächstes Jahr fahren wir dann " gemeinsam " im  "Show Block" beim Velothon )



 ... ich wäre schon froh, wenn wir wenigstens gemeinsam* fahren *würden  ... in Show Block oder im Slow Block ist dabei nachrangig


----------



## Dutshlander (9. September 2016)

Um eins zu hohlen erst mal nach Waterloo Iowa USA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (10. September 2016)

Endlich eine richtige vertrauenserweckende Gabel...


----------



## Gravelander (11. September 2016)

-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tandem-fatbike.781883/


----------



## svennox (11. September 2016)

..FATBIKES gibt es ja schon sooo lange.....yeahhhh wie cool is das denn


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. September 2016)

Sogar mit Gopro


----------



## svennox (11. September 2016)

..hihi jaaa der war gut


----------



## Davedr (12. September 2016)

2 der 3 neuen Panzer Fatbikes - 2017er Modell - Top Modell Panzer RR fehlt noch


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. September 2016)

http://www.sidetracked.com/tour-du-mont-blanc-by-fatbike/


----------



## svennox (12. September 2016)

WOW..das melonengelbe 2017er mondraker is ja toll


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. September 2016)

Fast fertig, nur noch die Schaltung....




Find es gar nicht schlecht geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (13. September 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> http://www.sidetracked.com/tour-du-mont-blanc-by-fatbike/



schöne fotos, aber komische story... und auf keinem der fahr-fotos hat er einen rucksack, teilweise auch kein gepäcktaschen im rahmen. das scheinen mir gestellte fotos zu sein. für die story mit der abfahrt ins tal gehört diesem geoff ordentlich eins auf die ohren...


----------



## Rommos (13. September 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Fast fertig, nur noch die Schaltung....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wie ist der Fahreindruck? Gerade wegen der Gabel wäre es interessant, oder ist die nicht kürzer als die "vorgesehene 120mm Federgabel" (im SAG natürlich)


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. September 2016)

De mit'n Kappe san Dappe
Finde es trotzdem stark.


----------



## BigJohn (13. September 2016)

Die On One Gabel sollte das Pendant zu einer 80mm Federgabel sein, also schon ne Ecke kürzer. Aber im Parkwood ist auch der ein oder andere mit ner 100mm Gabel unterwegs. Hinsichtlich BB-Drop und Lenkwinkel sieht es doch ganz brauchbar aus. Der Sitzwinkel könnte ohne gekröpfte Stütze etwas ungünstig sein.


----------



## oli_muenchen (13. September 2016)

Wie gesagt, das Bike ist noch nicht fertig, es fehlt die Schaltung bzw. die Züge, die ich noch montieren muss. Ich bin nur kurz eine Proberunde im Hof mit einem Gang gefahren und da hat es sich nicht schlecht angefühlt. Der Lenkwinkel bei einer 120er Gabel ist 67,5. Dadurch ist er jetzt vielleicht 69. Das sehe ich überhaupt nicht problematisch. 

"Problematischer" mag da die verminderte Bodenfreiheit sein, die gerade bei Fattyeinsatz im Winter immer ein Thema ist - wenn das Pedal im Schnee hängen bleibt. Das kann ich erst in ein paar Monaten testen. 

Gekröpfte Stützen kommen bei mir nicht ins Haus. Ich finde die optisch immer eine Katastrophe. Auch hier muss ich das erst mal im Gelände testen. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## hw_doc (13. September 2016)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das Bike ist noch nicht fertig, es fehlt die Schaltung bzw. die Züge, die ich noch montieren muss. Ich bin nur kurz eine Proberunde im Hof mit einem Gang gefahren und da hat es sich nicht schlecht angefühlt. Der Lenkwinkel bei einer 120er Gabel ist 67,5. Dadurch ist er jetzt vielleicht 69. Das sehe ich überhaupt nicht problematisch.
> 
> "Problematischer" mag da die verminderte Bodenfreiheit sein, die gerade bei Fattyeinsatz im Winter immer ein Thema ist - wenn das Pedal im Schnee hängen bleibt. Das kann ich erst in ein paar Monaten testen.
> 
> Gekröpfte Stützen kommen bei mir nicht ins Haus. Ich finde die optisch immer eine Katastrophe. Auch hier muss ich das erst mal im Gelände testen. Ich werde berichten.



Du könntest Dir in der Jahreszeit ja eine passende Gabel schenken lassen!  B)

Falls eine gekröpfte Stütze den Sitzwinkel wirklich relevant verbessern würde: Gibt ja auch welche, die einen dezenteren Versatz haben, als die aktuellen Thomson-Modelle. (Auf der Eurobike wurden neue Modelle gezeigt, die IMO leider nicht mehr so markant ausschauen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paddy2904 (15. September 2016)

Es ist vollbracht!!! Meine "Dicke Berta" hat ein paar kleine Updates bekommen!!! Vielen lieben Dank, Olli und Marco!!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. September 2016)

Da fehlt noch der Ergon mit den blauen Aplikationen!


----------



## criscross (15. September 2016)

bis auf den schrecklichen Lockout Hebel top


----------



## hw_doc (15. September 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> bis auf den schrecklichen Lockout Hebel top



... und die vertauschten Bremsen. Dafür dürften sie zu gut ziehen, als dass ich es damit lang aushalten könnte...  B)


----------



## shortwheel (15. September 2016)

Sind aber viele Kabel


----------



## paddy2904 (16. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ... und die vertauschten Bremsen. Dafür dürften sie zu gut ziehen, als dass ich es damit lang aushalten könnte...  B)


Nö! Da ist nichts vertauscht! Rechts/hinten und links/vorne....


----------



## Rommos (16. September 2016)

paddy2904 schrieb:


> Nö! Da ist nichts vertauscht! Rechts/hinten und links/vorne....


....also doch falsch


----------



## Fatster (16. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> ....also doch falsch



Da wird dir (vermutlich) jeder Motorradfahrer aber mal sowas von beipflichten


----------



## murmel04 (16. September 2016)

Schöne Farbe nur der Helm passt farblich nicht


----------



## paddy2904 (16. September 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe nur der Helm passt farblich nicht


Der blaue war in meiner Größe leider ausverkauft...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Da wird dir (vermutlich) jeder Motorradfahrer aber mal sowas von beipflichten



Sprich, sowas macht man nur bei E-Fatbikes 

G.


----------



## Rommos (16. September 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sprich, sowas macht man nur bei E-Fatbikes
> 
> G.


Witzigerweise werden in Großbritannien die Bremshebel motorradmäßig montiert - keine Ahnung was das mit Linksverkehr zu tun hat...


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2016)

Bikes für kleinere Ladies


----------



## oli_muenchen (16. September 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Witzigerweise werden in Großbritannien die Bremshebel motorradmäßig montiert - keine Ahnung was das mit Linksverkehr zu tun hat...


Ist es nicht sogar so, dass bei manch alten Motorrädern von dort auch Schaltung und Bremse "vertauscht" waren?  Kann mich da an die Royal Enfield erinnern, die ich mal kaufen wollte. Den indischen Nachbau... Vor dreißig Jahren....


----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. September 2016)

Mittlerweile hab ichs raus wie die Speci-Felgen auf tubeless umgebaut (bzw. gefüllt....) werden.Funktioniert seither auch völlig problemlos,ich hoffe das bleibt so.Knapp 800g an rotierender Masse verloren und auch deutlich an Rollwiderstand 

Speci-Schlauch:


----------



## F7 Uli (17. September 2016)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hab ichs raus wie die Speci-Felgen auf tubeless umgebaut (bzw. gefüllt....) werden.Funktioniert seither auch völlig problemlos,ich hoffe das bleibt so.Knapp 800g an rotierender Masse verloren und auch deutlich an Rollwiderstand
> 
> Speci-Schlauch:


Die Zukunft  .Klasse Bike . Mich würde mal der Q Faktor interessieren


----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. September 2016)

@F7 Uli
Der Q-Faktor ist 205mm,also exakt gleich mit meinem Farley
Für mich ist es die Zukunft (also meine...) denn ich hätte nicht gedacht nach dem Umstieg aufs Fatbike vor ein paar Jahren, daß ich den Fahrspaß nochmals so steigern kann! Um mit meinen Kumpels mitzufahren (bergauf) reichen mir 5% Unterstützung,dann hab ich auch zu schwitzen.Alleine fahre ich meist mit 15%. Höhere Werte machen auch Spaß,ist aber mehr shutteln und in technischen Uphills schon zu viel


----------



## Wbs_70 (17. September 2016)

die speci felgen tubeless zu bekommen muss ich auch noch machen.
lüftest du dein Geheimnis? danke


----------



## Dutshlander (17. September 2016)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hab ichs raus wie die Speci-Felgen auf tubeless umgebaut (bzw. gefüllt....) werden.Funktioniert seither auch völlig problemlos,ich hoffe das bleibt so.Knapp 800g an rotierender Masse verloren und auch deutlich an Rollwiderstand
> 
> Speci-Schlauch:



 Hmm...... da bin ich dran gescheitert.
Erzähle mal wie du es gemacht hast,  Mille Grazie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. September 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hmm...... da bin ich dran gescheitert.
> Erzähle mal wie du es gemacht hast,  Mille Grazie



Mit Siloband abgeklebt,Milch rein,aufgepumpt. Nur beim aufpumpen hatte es gedauert und ich hatte meine Zweifel ob das funktioniert.Sollte ich mal einen Plattfuß haben werde ich es auch vermutlich nicht schaffen den Reifen wieder aufpumpen zu können,ist mir aber seit ich tubeless fahre erspart geblieben,notfalls muß dann ein Schlauch rein
Das füllen ging mit starkem Kompressor (Ventileinsatz raus) und Spanngurt um den Reifen überall anliegen zu lassen und waagrecht auf den Boden legen.Kann etwas dauern aber plötzlich füllt er sich,die Maxxis waren sogar ohne Milch dicht beim ersten gelungenen Versuch
Der Typ in dem Video mit dem Fattystripper Band macht eigentlich auch nix "besonderes" es muß wohl einfach nur mehr Luft rein als seitlich entweichen kann


----------



## Wbs_70 (22. September 2016)




----------



## Fatster (22. September 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


>



 ... wie jetzt?? Dann bin ich also seit 3 1/2 Jahren kein Hipster mehr?    F***!   Hättest Du mir das nicht sagen könne, *bevor* ich meine ganzen Twentyniner verkauft hab, Mönsch!?


----------



## BigJohn (22. September 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... wie jetzt?? Dann bin ich also seit 3 1/2 Jahren kein Hipster mehr?    F***!   Hättest Du mir das nicht sagen könne, *bevor* ich meine ganzen Twentyniner verkauft hab, Mönsch!?


Du fährst Plus, natürlich bist du ein Hipster. Aber an deinem Manbun müssen wir noch arbeiten


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (22. September 2016)

Projekt Arctic sundown - noch mit 29+ - LRS


----------



## Bumble (23. September 2016)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Projekt Arctic sundown - noch mit 29+ - LRS



Das hier ist der *Fatbike-Bilder-Thread* !!!

Reicht euch euer Plus-Thread jetzt auch nicht mehr aus oder habt ihr so arge Komplexe, dass ihr ständig hier was posten müsst ? Unfassbar lächerlich 

(abgesehen davon schaut die kiste noch nichtmal ansatzweise nach Plus aus)

Da außer mir ja eh keiner die Eier hat was zu sagen, mach ich  mich halt noch unbeliebter, scheiss drauf, juckt mich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das hier ist der *Fatbike-Bilder-Thread* !!!
> 
> Reicht euch euer Plus-Thread jetzt auch nicht mehr aus oder habt ihr so arge Komplexe, dass ihr ständig hier was posten müsst ? Unfassbar lächerlich
> 
> ...



Naja, vielleicht hat er das ja nicht absichtlich hier rein gestellt. Und wenn auch, kann man ja nett sagen .
Aber der Fred heisst ja etwas mit Bilder. Daher nicht schreiben und sich lieber über Bilder freuen


----------



## Dr.Struggle (23. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das hier ist der *Fatbike-Bilder-Thread* !!!
> 
> Reicht euch euer Plus-Thread jetzt auch nicht mehr aus oder habt ihr so arge Komplexe, dass ihr ständig hier was posten müsst ? Unfassbar lächerlich
> 
> ...



Auf seiner Kettenstrebe steht doch: "ride fat"  das muß reichen 
Abgesehen davon find ich (ich!!) so ein total farblich abgestimmtes Bike sowas von mädchenhaft,da wird man doch überall belächelt oder


----------



## cherokee190 (23. September 2016)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon find ich (ich!!) so ein total farblich abgestimmtes Bike sowas von mädchenhaft,da wird man doch überall belächelt oder



Ups ...... habe bei meinem momentanen SSP Aufbau extra auf farblich passende Anbauteile geachtet, sogar die Bowdenzug Endkappen in rot bestellt ....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...mach ich  mich halt unbeliebt...


Würde voraussetzen, dass du beliebt warst....


----------



## mikeonbike (23. September 2016)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Auf seiner Kettenstrebe steht doch: "ride fat"  das muß reichen
> Abgesehen davon find ich (ich!!) so ein total farblich abgestimmtes Bike sowas von mädchenhaft,da wird man doch überall belächelt oder



da steht auch "keep calm"


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (23. September 2016)

MEISTER Bumbel...Sei froh, dass ich eine gute Kinderstube besessen habe.

150/197 mm Einbaubreite sind also nicht fat...gut auch ok!
Es ist noch im Sommermodus, das hatte ich geschrieben. Es bekommt noch einen fatten LRS, da bin ich dabei!

Aber is auch latte...Ich nehm die Bilder raus, damit DU deine Ruhe!

Es ist alles nicht mehr normal, was hier so geht...echt herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Rubberduckxi (23. September 2016)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> MEISTER Bumbel...Sei froh, dass ich eine gute Kinderstube besessen habe.
> 
> 150/197 mm Einbaubreite sind also nicht fat...gut auch ok!
> Es ist noch im Sommermodus, das hatte ich geschrieben. Es bekommt noch einen fatten LRS, da bin ich dabei!
> ...



Mach das doch nicht! Lass die Bilder! Bilder sind eh Mangelware hier, wird immer zu viel gelabert...
Zudem ist es ja sehr speziell, und in der Tat ist es ja auch FAT

Also, lass die Doofen doof sein. Um die geht es ja nicht, sondern um uns, die FAT lieben!!!


----------



## F7 Uli (23. September 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Mach das doch nicht! Lass die Bilder! Bilder sind eh Mangelware hier, wird immer zu viel gelabert...
> Zudem ist es ja sehr speziell, und in der Tat ist es ja auch FAT
> 
> Also, lass die Doofen doof sein. Um die geht es ja nicht, sondern um uns, die FAT lieben!!!


Richtig !!!!!!!


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (23. September 2016)

An diejenigen, die es verstanden haben...DANKE!
Aber, damit es auch hier Frieden gibt, hier ein Bild des Bikes, mit dem LRS von meinem Bike!


----------



## Girl (23. September 2016)

Bilder Bilder Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. September 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Würde voraussetzen, dass du beliebt warst....





Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Also, lass die Doofen doof sein.





Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> MEISTER Bumbel...Sei froh, dass ich eine gute Kinderstube besessen habe.
> Es ist alles nicht mehr normal, was hier so geht...echt herzlichen Glückwunsch!




Sehr gut reagiert, mehr wollt ich nicht hören.


----------



## Fabeymer (23. September 2016)

Ach, den Aufriss um das Plus-Bike habe ich gestern gar nicht mitbekommen. 
Verstehe aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum da zig  in den Beitrag eingebaut werden müssen, damit ist doch nix gewonnen. Wo da Komplexe in Spiel kommen sollen, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## BigJohn (23. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 531425
> 
> Ach, den Aufriss um das Plus-Bike habe ich gestern gar nicht mitbekommen.
> Verstehe aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum da zig  in den Beitrag eingebaut werden müssen, damit ist doch nix gewonnen. Wo da Komplexe in Spiel kommen sollen, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar.


Und was bedeutet diese Haltung für die Anwesenheit von Krampen in diesem Unterforum?


----------



## Rommos (23. September 2016)




----------



## Fabeymer (23. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet diese Haltung für die Anwesenheit von Krampen in diesem Unterforum?



Wie meinst du das? Gegen Krampen kann doch niemand ernsthaft etwas haben...


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Gegen Krampen kann doch niemand ernsthaft etwas haben...


Normalerweise nicht. Aber wenn ein Krampus ok ist, dann sollte es auch so ein Plastikgerät wie auf der vorigen Seite sein. Zumal das Rad theoretisch ja sogar fetter als ein Krampus ist. Irgendwie ein bisschen lächerlich diese ständige Diskussion über die Breite. 




Wäre mir lieber wenn man über wirklich Kontroverses diskutiert...


----------



## Rommos (24. September 2016)




----------



## Toronto (24. September 2016)

Helft nem Blinden oder/und Unwissendem mal auf die Sprünge.

Das Pinke Ding (@Rommos) ist der selbe Rahmen wie das Orangene oben?!
Marke, Modell bitte. Fortyfour kann ich nich zuordnen. 

Frauchen hat beim Anblick von Pinki entzückt geschaut und gesagt nehm ich! 
Klingt so als dürfte ich Geld ausgeben. Hihi...

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## BigJohn (24. September 2016)

Toronto schrieb:


> Helft nem Blinden oder/und Unwissendem mal auf die Sprünge.
> 
> Das Pinke Ding (@Rommos) ist der selbe Rahmen wie das Orangene oben?!
> Marke, Modell bitte. Fortyfour kann ich nich zuordnen.
> ...


Oben 44 unten Sklar. Beides Maßrahmen aus den US of A. Die Rahmen dürften jeweils mehr kosten, als dein komplettes Transalp. Ich empfehle dir einen günstigen Rahmen wie ein parkwood oder den fetten Stahlrahmen von Best bike Parts /cnc/totem bikes rosa pulvern zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (24. September 2016)

auf alle fälle augenkrebsfördernd...


----------



## Fabeymer (24. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Normalerweise nicht. Aber wenn ein Krampus ok ist, dann sollte es auch so ein Plastikgerät wie auf der vorigen Seite sein. Zumal das Rad theoretisch ja sogar fetter als ein Krampus ist. Irgendwie ein bisschen lächerlich diese ständige Diskussion über die Breite.



Wie gesagt, ich raffe das auch nicht. Es gab Zeiten, da war der Umgangston und auch die Vibes in diesem Unterforum entspannter.
Ich schaue mir sowohl Fett als auch Plus gerne an, solange da drin kein Motor werkelt. Das ist einfach nix für mich.

Zu dem Bike mit den bunten Reifen: Das ist für mich irgendwie nicht stimmig, liegt aber nicht am Farbmix, sondern eher daran, dass man an ein grundsätzlich eher Leichtbau-mäßiges Bike solche schweren und noch dazu nicht wirklich guten Schluffen packt.


----------



## ufp (24. September 2016)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> Aber, damit es auch hier Frieden gibt, hier ein Bild des Bikes, mit dem LRS von meinem Bike!


Schönes Bike . Schöne organische Übergänge und schöne glänzende Farben; liegt sicher auch an den schönen und glatten Felgen (Nextie?).
Einzig das etwas kindische pubertierende pseudo coole "keep calm and ride fat" könnte man sich sparen.


----------



## ufp (24. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das hier ist der *Fatbike-Bilder-Thread* !!!
> 
> Reicht euch euer Plus-Thread jetzt auch nicht mehr aus oder habt ihr so arge Komplexe, dass ihr ständig hier was posten müsst ? Unfassbar lächerlich
> 
> ...


Nachdem keiner die Eier hat, dir etwas zu sagen, sage ich es es dir ganz deutlich:
So etwas muss nicht sein. Das kann man anders sagen. Bestimmt, aber nicht dermaßen unhöflich und unflätige Ausdrucksweise.
Wem willst damit imponieren oder beweisen? Welch geistes Kind du bist ?



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ach, den Aufriss um das Plus-Bike habe ich gestern gar nicht mitbekommen.
> Verstehe aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum da zig  in den Beitrag eingebaut werden müssen, damit ist doch nix gewonnen. Wo da Komplexe in Spiel kommen sollen, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar.





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich raffe das auch nicht. Es gab Zeiten, da war der Umgangston und auch die Vibes in diesem Unterforum entspannter.
> Ich schaue mir sowohl Fett als auch Plus gerne an, solange da drin kein Motor werkelt. Das ist einfach nix für mich.


Wenn es sachlich und halbwegs höflich (auch mit einem leichten Anfall von Ärgernis) geschrieben ist, kann man es ja so stehen lassen. Wobei es in einem Bilder Thread eh fraglich ist, wieviel Diskussion zugelassen wird/werden soll.

Aber so Schwachsinnspost wie von Bumble gehören meiner Meinung nach *gelöscht*.


----------



## Toronto (24. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oben 44 unten Sklar. Beides Maßrahmen aus den US of A. Die Rahmen dürften jeweils mehr kosten, als dein komplettes Transalp. Ich empfehle dir einen günstigen Rahmen wie ein parkwood oder den fetten Stahlrahmen von Best bike Parts /cnc/totem bikes rosa pulvern zu lassen.


Danke fürs Aufklären. 

Jja, da würd ich dann wohl auch eher nen Rahmen mit ähnlicher Geo kaufen und farbig pulvern lassen.
Das gesparte Bare kann man dann in passige Teile investieren. 

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Nachdem keiner die Eier hat, dir etwas zu sagen, sage ich es es dir ganz deutlich:
> So etwas muss nicht sein. Das kann man anders sagen. Bestimmt, aber nicht dermaßen unhöflich und unflätige Ausdrucksweise.
> Wem willst damit imponieren oder beweisen? Welch geistes Kind du bist ?
> 
> ...



Bitte weitermachen Jungs, das gefällt mir grade richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (24. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bitte weitermachen Jungs, das gefällt mir grade richtig gut



O.K.
Mensch Bumble , Du kommst mir gerade wie ein pubertierender Choleriker vor  

War das gut so


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. September 2016)

Den bösen Bumble sollte man für paar Wochen sperren


----------



## Fatster (24. September 2016)

Also Leute, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich:

Man kann, darf und vielleicht muss @Bumble s "Ausbruch" nicht gut heißen. Das Hauptproblem hierin - so entnehme ich den meisten Kontra-Kommentaren - scheint aber wohl weniger thematischer Natur zu sein; die meisten Schreiber stören sich einfach an der Art und Weise, wie er das vorgebracht hat; mich eingeschlossen.

Aber im selben Atemzug bin ich ganz klar der Meinung, dass ein lebendiges Forum das aushalten muss und das auch aushält!

Hab in seinem Beitrag nämlich weder irgendwelche persönlichen Diffamierungen noch Beleidigungen oder sonstige greifbare "Vergehen" feststellen können, die auch nur ansatzweise irgendwelche "Repressalien" rechtfertigen würden.
Er hat sich einfach nur ausgekotzt, so what!?

Und all diejenigen, die jetzt hier auf @Bumble einprügeln (ich richte mich an die, die ihre Postings Ernst gemeint haben) sollten sich mal fragen, wie viel POSITIVES er denn hier schon beigetragen hat - und beiträgt - und wie oft vielleicht jeder Einzelne schon still und heimlich davon profitiert hat.

Deshalb lasst's doch jetzt einfach mal gut sein!

Einige wenige, mich eingeschlossen, haben jetzt ihren Senf dazu abgegeben. Vermutlich fast ALLE haben still mitgelesen ohne was zu posten ('man' könnte ja was Falsches schreiben) und mit Sicherheit hat sich jede(r) über das die letzten anderthalb Seiten Geschriebene seine eigenen Gedanken gemacht.

Kann man's damit nicht bewenden lassen und wieder zum "Bilder-Thread" zurückkehren?


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> O.K.
> Mensch Bumble , Du kommst mir gerade wie ein pubertierender Choleriker vor
> 
> War das gut so


Super , weitermachen, das macht mich heiss 



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Den bösen Bumble sollte man für paar Wochen sperren


Macht euch nicht so viel Mühe, der sperrt sich demnächst selbst wenn die restlichen Bikemarkt-Sachen erledigt sind 




Fatster schrieb:


> Hab in seinem Beitrag nämlich weder irgendwelche persönlichen Diffamierungen noch Beleidigungen oder sonstige greifbare "Vergehen" feststellen können, die auch nur ansatzweise irgendwelche "Repressalien" rechtfertigen würden.



Korrekt, die finden sich dann aber in den Reaktionen, genau das war auch meine Absicht, es ist so erschreckend vorhersehbar seit die netten Plusser hier "eingefallen" sind und ihre geilen Fatbikes posten 

Und unser Mod hats leider immer noch nicht geschnallt und wird's auch nicht begreifen.


----------



## Bumble (24. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich raffe das auch nicht. Es gab Zeiten, da war der Umgangston und auch die Vibes in diesem Unterforum entspannter.



Du erinnerst mich mit dieser Naivität grade so bissl an unsre liebe Bundeskanzlerin bei ihrer Flüchtlingspolitik.

Die kapierts auch nicht, dass da plötzlich Probleme entstehen konnten und is erst bei der Wahl aufgewacht, sowas wie ne Wahl gibt's hier aber leider nicht..... also wird's so weitergehn....


----------



## Rubberduckxi (24. September 2016)

So, können wir das jetzt mal sein lassen?! Und macht endlich mal wider Bilder rein!
Ich mal im Sinne weiter und überlasse dem Admin frei Hand...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (24. September 2016)

So, no paar mehr Lord Dwarf Bilder um die Gemüter hier HOFFENDLICH zu mildern


----------



## Hilfmernauf (24. September 2016)

Ride Fatbikes, don´t make war:









Love!

Hauke


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. September 2016)

Cruisin´Devil schrieb:


> An diejenigen, die es verstanden haben...DANKE!
> Aber, damit es auch hier Frieden gibt, hier ein Bild des Bikes, mit dem LRS von meinem Bike!


Das Teil sieht richtig geil ....ähm... fett aus!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berganbeter (24. September 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Ride Fatbikes, don´t make war:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Und die Loungemöbel passen alle in die Trinkflasche?
Oder anders: bei euch in den Wäldern wachsen Sitzmöbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du erinnerst mich mit dieser Naivität grade so bissl an unsre liebe Bundeskanzlerin bei ihrer Flüchtlingspolitik.
> 
> Die kapierts auch nicht, dass da plötzlich Probleme entstehen konnten und is erst bei der Wahl aufgewacht, sowas wie ne Wahl gibt's hier aber leider nicht..... also wird's so weitergehn....




Über diesen Quatsch musste ich erstmal eine Nacht schlafen. Wie kommst du bitte auch so einen dermaßen kruden Vergleich? 

Welche Probleme entstehen durch die Plusbikes denn konkret? Und nein, ich kapier's tatsächlich nicht, weil ich aus meiner Sicht nichts Schlimmes daran finden kann. Dennoch würde ich es sehr begrüßen, wenn der geplante Plusbikebereich nun endlich eingerichtet wird. Eventuell kann @muschi da noch einmal nachhaken, er hatte das Ganze ja auch bei den Forenadmins auf die Agenda gebracht.

Und zur Wahl, die es "hier aber leider nicht gibt": Du hättest dich ja einfach melden können, als damals ein neuer Mod gesucht wurde. 

So und nochmal: Das einzige Problem, das es hier gibt, besteht darin, dass es den Plusbereich noch nicht gibt. Gäbe es den schon, hättest du hier deinen Frieden, weil die Plusfans dort posten würden und die Beiträge dorthin verschoben worden wären. Dem ist aber nun einmal nicht so (aus welchen Gründen auch immer). 

So, und abschließend noch etwas Grundsätzliches: Ich habe mir angewöhnt, meine Nerven zu schonen und mich nur über Dinge aufzuregen, über die es sich aufzuregen lohnt. Damit bin ich bisher auch ziemlich gut gefahren, ganz gleich, in welchem Bereich des Lebens und daher sehe ich keinen Anlass, diese Einstellung zu ändern.

Was ich außerdem nicht verstehe, ist dieses ständige Gebitche hier zwischen den einzelnen Spielarten des Radfahrens. Was bringt das bitte? Ich war während meines USA-Urlaubs zu einem Group Ride eines Bikeshops eingeladen, da fuhren Leute mit Custom-Made Klunkern, Carbon-Enduros, China-Carbon, Singlespeedern, Plusbikes etc. rum und das war nie auch nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ein Thema. Alle sind den gleichen Trail gefahren, alle hatten Spaß und danach gab's Bier und lecker Essen. Einstellung: Du fährst Rad, das ist die Hauptsache und dein Bike bzw. die verbauten Teil ergeben dann Sinn, wenn du Spaß dran hast. Alles andere spielt keine Rolle. 

Schade, dass man so etwas hier häufig mit der Lupe suchen muss. 


Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Bumble (25. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Über diesen Quatsch musste ich erstmal eine Nacht schlafen.



Mach das bitte, der Vergleich ist nämlich äußerst treffend.

Lies mal bissl quer und schau dir an woher die negativen Vibes ursprünglich kamen.
Um das zu erkennen und sich einzugestehen muss man aber auch mal die rosarote Brille beiseite legen 



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was ich außerdem nicht verstehe, ist dieses ständige Gebitche hier zwischen den einzelnen Spielarten des Radfahrens. Was bringt das bitte?




So wie z.b. das ständige Gehetze gegen fatte E-Bikes, die hier anders als die Plusser nicht erwünscht sind  ?  



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Und zur Wahl, die es "hier aber leider nicht gibt": Du hättest dich ja einfach melden können, als damals ein neuer Mod gesucht wurde.



Verdreht bitte die Tatsachen nicht, du wolltest es machen, dann machs auch und bring mich nicht ins Spiel, ich hatte auf sowas nie Bock.


----------



## svennox (25. September 2016)

FATimpression  ..salsa Metall&carbon


----------



## svennox (25. September 2016)

salsa ti.


----------



## svennox (25. September 2016)

ohh ..was.. extrem.. exotisches


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> So wie z.b. das ständige Gehetze gegen fatte E-Bikes, die hier anders als die Plusser nicht erwünscht sind ?



Von mir kommt kein Gehetze. Das hier ist zudem das einzige Unterforum, das E-Bikes eine Plattform bietet. 
Ich kann damit halt nix anfangen, gebe ich offen zu. Allerdings halte ich mich da dann zurück und sage gar nix bzw. lasse das Thema links liegen. Mit der Einstellung und Herangehensweise bin ich hier zudem nicht alleine, trotzdem gibt's keine Stress. Und das ist gut so.



Bumble schrieb:


> Verdreht bitte die Tatsachen nicht, du wolltest es machen, dann machs auch und bring mich nicht ins Spiel, ich hatte auf sowas nie Bock.



Mache ich doch. Aber dann rede du bitte nicht von Wahlen, dafür bräuchte es nämlich auch ein Programm. 
Nur für's Protokoll: Ich wurde gefragt, ob ich es machen möchte. Aufgedrängt habe ich mich da nie, das liegt mir fern.


----------



## Bumble (25. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Von mir kommt kein Gehetze..



Es kommen immer wieder dumme und äußerst böse Reaktionen gegen E-Fattys , ein Plus Bike wird hingegen gefeiert und der einzige der die Fresse aufmacht bin ich, dafür bekomme ich dann Prügel die ich liebend gerne einstecke.
Is eigentlich ganz einfach und für mich logisch, einer muss den Job ja machen 
Das lustige daran ist, dass ich garnix gegen Plusbikes habe, ich verurteile nur die *großflächige Übernahme* (es fing mit einem Thread an, dann kam ein Aufbaufaden nach dem anderen und irgendwann war das Ganze nicht mehr aufzuhalten und völlig normal) des Fatbikes-Forums durch Plus-Krams und dass die Besitzer der Meinung sind sie würden ein Fatbike fahren und wären ja im richtigen Unterforum. 



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nur für's Protokoll: Ich wurde gefragt, ob ich es machen möchte. Aufgedrängt habe ich mich da nie, das liegt mir fern.



Du hast aber mit deiner Vorliebe für Plus-Größen dem Ganzen hier erst ne Platform bereitet und damit das alte FATBIKE-Forum zu Grabe getragen.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Es kommen immer wieder dumme und äußerst böse Reaktionen gegen E-Fattys , ein Plus Bike wird hingegen gefeiert und der einzige der die Fresse aufmacht bin ich, dafür bekomme ich dann Prügel die ich liebend gerne einstecke.



Mir ist schon länger nichts Dummes oder Böses E-Fattys gegenüber aufgefallen, aber vielleicht habe ich da da - völlig wertfrei gemeint - eine andere Lesart?



Bumble schrieb:


> Du hast aber mit deiner Vorliebe für Plus-Größen dem Ganzen hier erst ne Platform bereitet und damit das alte FATBIKE-Forum zu Grabe getragen.



Das ist so nicht korrekt. Ich hatte die Info, dass es einen eigenen Plusbereich geben wird und mit einer dementsprechend kurzen Übergangszeit gerechnet, bis die Threads dann ins das neue Unterforum verschoben werden. Dadurch wäre wohl kaum ein Problem entstanden, aber leider zieht sich das bis heute hin und trägt so zur derzeitigen Situation bei.


----------



## Bumble (25. September 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ... aber leider zieht sich das bis heute hin und trägt so zur derzeitigen Situation bei.



Ne Situation an der sich aber außer mir keiner zu stören scheint.
Hab dir passend dazu grade auch ne PN getippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (25. September 2016)

Wir wollen alle anscheinend mehr Toleranz, also sind wir es einfach. Lasst die Leute plusser und e-fatties rein packen und gut?!




Irgendwo mal im Netz gefunden. Wirkt irgendwie zeitlos, wie 90er mtbs


----------



## Hilfmernauf (25. September 2016)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Wow! Und die Loungemöbel passen alle in die Trinkflasche?
> Oder anders: bei euch in den Wäldern wachsen Sitzmöbel?


Ne, passen leider nicht rein, mussten in den Rucksack. Habt Ihr sowas nicht dabei?

Quatsch, das ist im Waldschiesshaus in Nürnberg, da treffen wir uns ab und zu nache Arbeit (großer Parkplatz), um die geilen Trails im Erlenstegener Forst abzufahren und hernach im Biergarten des Waldschiesshauses ein Kaltgetränk und kalorienreduzierte leichte, vegane, lactose- und glutenfreie Kost zu uns zu nehmen. Schäufele halt, oder sowas.

Love

Hauke


----------



## BigJohn (25. September 2016)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Ne, passen leider nicht rein, mussten in den Rucksack. Habt Ihr sowas nicht dabei?
> 
> Quatsch, das ist im Waldschiesshaus in Nürnberg, da treffen wir uns ab und zu nache Arbeit (großer Parkplatz), um die geilen Trails im Erlenstegener Forst abzufahren und hernach im Biergarten des Waldschiesshauses ein Kaltgetränk und kalorienreduzierte leichte, vegane, lactose- und glutenfreie Kost zu uns zu nehmen. Schäufele halt, oder sowas.
> 
> ...


Hey Hauke, ich ziehe Ende des Jahres nach Nbg. Können dann gerne mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (25. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hey Hauke, ich ziehe Ende des Jahres nach Nbg. Können dann gerne mal ne Runde drehen.


Aber immer, und mit Schäufele und Kaltgetränk!

Kette links!


----------



## skaster (25. September 2016)

@Bumble 
@Fabeymer 
Ich verstehe euch beide (nicht). Wenn hier einer plus-Bikes posten will, dann soll er doch kurz und bündig einen plus-Galerie Thread erstellen und dort Bilder posten. Dann kann man den nach der Einrichtung des plus-Bereich dorthin verschieben. Viel einfacher als die Bilder in den Fatbike Bilder Thread zu setzten.
Mich würde interessieren wie die + Fraktion reagiert, wenn ich in deren Bilderfaden normale 2.1" 26er poste.


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. September 2016)

Der Bua hod recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. September 2016)

Meine Güte Leute! Hört auf rumzusülzen. Wenn ohr was zu jammern habt so schreibt euch doch PN's, und füllt nicht den Fred mit sinnlos Text.
Wenn ihr weingstens bei jedem Post ein Bild rein machen würdet...


----------



## Ma4ik (25. September 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Meine Güte Leute! Hört auf rumzusülzen. Wenn ohr was zu jammern habt so schreibt euch doch PN's, und füllt nicht den Fred mit sinnlos Text.
> Wenn ihr weingstens bei jedem Post ein Bild rein machen würdet...



Wo ist dein Bild ?


----------



## cherokee190 (25. September 2016)

Genau


----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. September 2016)

Tschuldigung 
Ging glatt vergessen vor lauter Aufregung


----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. September 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> @Bumble
> @Fabeymer
> Mich würde interessieren wie die + Fraktion reagiert, wenn ich in deren Bilderfaden normale 2.1" 26er poste.



Wenn dann aber Bilder mit 700er Rennradreifen posten damit das Verhältnis halbwegs stimmt


----------



## mikeonbike (26. September 2016)

dackelschneider vs. dackelwalze...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. September 2016)

Erst walzen ,dann schneiden!


----------



## Fabeymer (26. September 2016)




----------



## Ma4ik (26. September 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (26. September 2016)

Gabs fast genauso mal hier im forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma4ik (27. September 2016)




----------



## a3styler (27. September 2016)




----------



## mikeonbike (27. September 2016)

Ma4ik schrieb:


>



bis auf den kabelsalat am lenker...


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gabs fast genauso mal hier im forum


jup, hach , das waren noch zeiten, meine alte wc ente quasi 
frag mich was die gerade so macht in HH


----------



## BigJohn (28. September 2016)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> jup, hach , das waren noch zeiten, meine alte wc ente quasi
> frag mich was die gerade so macht in HH


Die Felgen haben es mit mir jedenfalls nicht besonders leicht


----------



## Kyuss1975 (28. September 2016)

Ich bin aus Kärnten und letzten Samstag bin ich zur Klagenfurter Hütter hinaufgekurbelt.
War ganz schön anstrengend, hat sich aber gelohnt!


----------



## svennox (28. September 2016)

vpace Netzfund


----------



## Ma4ik (28. September 2016)




----------



## Davedr (28. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (29. September 2016)

Davedr schrieb:


>


Ist das Foto jetzt Zufall oder gewollt: Das ist ja der VPACE Fatbike Rahmen...?!


----------



## svennox (29. September 2016)

..schon krass..wie unterschiedlich der vpace Rahmen ausschaut..aus verschiedene Perspektiven.. 
DENN auf meinem geposteten Bild siehts total toll aus ..auf dem weiter darunter..richtig scheiße ..SORRY


----------



## skaster (29. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..schon krass..wie unterschiedlich der vpace Rahmen ausschaut..aus verschiedene Perspektiven..
> DENN auf meinem geposteten Bild siehts total toll aus ..auf dem weiter darunter..richtig scheiße ..SORRY


Das liegt wohl weniger an der Perspektive, als daran, dass unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete gewählt sind. 
Das erste als Starres mit Panaracer auf der DT-Swiss eher auf Race getrimmt und das andere mit Lauf Carbonara und den Trispokes eher für die Bergabperformance. Ich bin eigentlich auch kein großer Freund der Carbonara, aber so ganz in Schwarz und den dominanten Laufrädern sieht es schon etwas gefälliger aus.
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das zweite interessanter.


----------



## svennox (29. September 2016)

..das ist auch völlig ok. für mich..
mir gefällt noch immer das 1. besser..
..das zweite ist mir "leider" viel zu unruhig


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. September 2016)

Dafür hat das Zweite nen snack am Lenker


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> ..schon krass..wie unterschiedlich der vpace Rahmen ausschaut..aus verschiedene Perspektiven..
> DENN auf meinem geposteten Bild siehts total toll aus ..auf dem weiter darunter..richtig scheiße ..SORRY


Unterschreibe ich so. 
Hässliche Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davedr (29. September 2016)

Vorne ein 4.8" Reifen hinten ein 4.0" Reifen - das neue Fatbike Geheimrezept  ? Einer von euch schon einmal mit 2 verschieden großen Reifen am Fatbike gefahren? Vorteile ? Nachteile ? Sinn ? Unsinn ?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (29. September 2016)

Ich find das hat was


----------



## criscross (29. September 2016)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ich find das hat was
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 533127 Anhang anzeigen 533128 Anhang anzeigen 533129 Anhang anzeigen 533130


 
da sind sie ja.....die richtigen Offroad Reifen für @tombrider


----------



## F7 Uli (29. September 2016)

Die kommen nächstes Jahr auf den Ku`dammracer )))


----------



## mikeonbike (29. September 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> vpace Netzfund



kuckst du auf seite 272... da gibst den rahmen sogar in schön...


----------



## F7 Uli (29. September 2016)

Heute meine Colossus Winterschuhe schlauchlos montiert mit etwas Grün


----------



## Gravelander (30. September 2016)

Netzfund aus dem Rahmbauforum:









Quelle: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157637753802033


----------



## BigJohn (30. September 2016)

Das hat vor längerer Zeit schon mal seinen Weg hierher gefunden. Der Urheber ist @Rennofen von Totembikes


----------



## Kyuss1975 (30. September 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 533177 Heute meine Colossus Winterschuhe schlauchlos montiert mit etwas Grün



Da fehlt ein Teil von der Gabel...


----------



## hw_doc (30. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das hat vor längerer Zeit schon mal seinen Weg hierher gefunden. Der Urheber ist @Rennofen von Totembikes



Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das Teil dann im Endausbau ausschaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (30. September 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Da fehlt ein Teil von der Gabel...


Nein, fehlt es nicht.
Ist eine Doppelbrücke (oben) und Einarm (unten) Gabel. Gennant Lefty.


----------



## BigJohn (30. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das Teil dann im Endausbau ausschaut!


Vorsicht hochauflösend!


----------



## Girl (30. September 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Da fehlt ein Teil von der Gabel...



Das der Gag nach 20Jahren noch immer nicht abgegriffen ist


----------



## Kyuss1975 (30. September 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Nein, fehlt es nicht.
> Ist eine Doppelbrücke (oben) und Einarm (unten) Gabel. Gennant Lefty.


Weiß ich doch. Find ich schrecklich.


----------



## ufp (30. September 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch. Find ich schrecklich.


Deinen "Karlauer" ebenso.


----------



## Messerharry (30. September 2016)

Hab jetzt auch so ein dickes Ding, aber erst mal ne günstige Version


----------



## Berganbeter (30. September 2016)

Ist doch super! Meine Empfehlung:Reifen wechseln,Vorbau kürzer,Spass haben!
Lg


----------



## Berganbeter (30. September 2016)

Ausgangssituation:


----------



## Messerharry (30. September 2016)

vorne hab ich grad gewechselt, der JJ in 4.8 ist ne Macht, gegen das "dünne" 4.00 Würstchen 

Gleicher Rahmen in kleiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (30. September 2016)

Momentaner Endstand:


----------



## Messerharry (30. September 2016)

.


----------



## Berganbeter (30. September 2016)

Ich glaube bis auf die Gabel ist es der selbe Rahmen in S.War halt ein Schnäppchen und zum ausprobieren.Mittlerweile habe ich schon einige schöne Touren damit gefahren.Vorteil bei kleinerem Rahmen ist das Händling im Gelände.


----------



## Berganbeter (30. September 2016)

Ja der 4.8 er ist schon spassiger als ein 4.0,ausserdem hat er kein Selfsteering.Und meiner Erfahrung nach gehts mit den dickeren auch nochmal besser Bergab.


----------



## Messerharry (30. September 2016)

Jetzt mit großen Schuhen, lenkt besser, dämpft besser und ist auch noch leichter geworden, gleich noch ne XTR Kassette vom RM Element ausgeliehen...


----------



## Berganbeter (30. September 2016)

Na das schaut ja schon ganz geil aus! Weiter so!Bei dir passt sogar eine anständige Rahmentasche rein.Kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (30. September 2016)

ich trag lieber Rucksack.
Reifen bin ich mal auf 0,7 bar, weniger scheint mir zu wenig...


----------



## Berganbeter (30. September 2016)

Ja das mitn Druck muss man sich hinarbeiten.Die Reifen müssen sich auch erst einwalken.Ich bin so bei 0,5 vorne,und hinten 0,6.Es kommt halt immer auch aufs Gewicht an.Am besten im Gelände probieren.Sind das die Jumbo Snakeskin oder Liteskin? Ich habe hinten Snakeskin und vorne Liteskin.Mir kommt der Snakeskin etwas fester vor.


----------



## Messerharry (30. September 2016)

Liteskin

Ich werd´s am langen We mal auf dem F-weg in R ausprobieren


----------



## Toronto (30. September 2016)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Liteskin
> 
> Ich werd´s am langen We mal auf dem F-weg in R ausprobieren


Interessant mal was aus dem preiswerteren Segment zu sehen.

Was wiegt das gute Stück? Vorher/Nachher?

Gruß Torsten

via mobile Simbüchse!


----------



## hw_doc (30. September 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vorsicht hochauflösend!



Ungewöhnlich. Ich hätte einen Gepäckträger erwartet.


----------



## Bumble (30. September 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Nein, fehlt es nicht.
> Ist eine Doppelbrücke (oben) und Einarm (unten) Gabel. Gennant Lefty.






ufp schrieb:


> Deinen "Karlauer" ebenso.


Hab selten jemanden erlebt der so unfassbar humorlos ist


----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. Oktober 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab selten jemanden erlebt der so unfassbar humorlos ist


Leftyfahrer müssen sich das immer von mir anhören 
Ist mein Standardspruch für die.


----------



## Ma4ik (3. Oktober 2016)




----------



## svennox (4. Oktober 2016)

fatbike fully.... KRAAAASSSSES TEIL


----------



## Davedr (9. Oktober 2016)

Carbon Fully made in China, hier die Daten dazu: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Carb...32697216070.html?spm=2114.30010308.0.0.U4fyui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (9. Oktober 2016)

Davedr schrieb:


> Carbon Fully made in China, hier die Daten dazu: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Carb...32697216070.html?spm=2114.30010308.0.0.U4fyui




Wundert mich, dass hier noch kein Bike mit diesem "Standard-Asienrahmen" aufgetaucht ist...
Aber allgemein ist das Interesse an Fullies hier wohl stark eingeschränkt...


----------



## BigJohn (9. Oktober 2016)

Inspired by Salsa?


----------



## mikeonbike (10. Oktober 2016)

auf alle fälle fett...


----------



## criscross (10. Oktober 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> auf alle fälle fett...


 
die gibt's auch im Bikepark Braunlage zum ausleihen


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. Oktober 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Aber allgemein ist das Interesse an Fullies hier wohl stark eingeschränkt...



Ne auf keinen Fall   Rein für mich selbst reicht mir zwar ein HT (meistens) aber da meine Kumpels ziemlich schnell unterwegs sind wäre da öfter ein Fully sehr von Vorteil,mal abwarten....


----------



## Davedr (10. Oktober 2016)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ne auf keinen Fall   Rein für mich selbst reicht mir zwar ein HT (meistens) aber da meine Kumpels ziemlich schnell unterwegs sind wäre da öfter ein Fully sehr von Vorteil,mal abwarten....



Wie wäre es damit?  Quelle: http://silverbacklab.com/bike/mountain/synergy-fat-2/


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Oktober 2016)

(Quelle)


----------



## thxelf38 (10. Oktober 2016)

Sieht mir fast wie der Rahmen von Yishun aus.
LCM612 - http://www.yishunbike.com/fatbike_frames-56-26er-fatbike-carbon-frame-lcm612-lcm612


----------



## svennox (11. Oktober 2016)

@noka78 Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chevy86 (11. Oktober 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> @noka78 Fotoalbum



Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Berganbeter (11. Oktober 2016)

Eine hässliche auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Pugy (11. Oktober 2016)

Chevy86 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?



Jones Truss  Fork

http://www.jonesbikes.com/fork-truss-steel-black/


----------



## svennox (11. Oktober 2016)

..schön is die Gabel nicht, sehe ich zumindest ähnlich, aber interessant ist das FATBIKE trotzdem


----------



## Davedr (12. Oktober 2016)




----------



## svennox (13. Oktober 2016)

http://www.fat-bike.de/fatbike-streetrace/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chevy86 (13. Oktober 2016)

Was wiegen eigentlich die Nextie-Felgen?



svennox schrieb:


> http://www.fat-bike.de/fatbike-streetrace/


----------



## BigJohn (13. Oktober 2016)

Chevy86 schrieb:


> Was wiegen eigentlich die Nextie-Felgen?


Ich weiß du bist hier noch nicht so lange und wir müssen lieb zu den Neuen sein. Aber manche Fragen lassen sich wirklich schon mit wenig Eigenleistung lösen.
"Nextie Fatbike Gewicht" ist sogar weniger zu tippen, als für deine Frage.
https://www.google.de/search?q=next...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=81j_V_LICtKN8Qem9qG4Dg
erster Link


----------



## skaster (13. Oktober 2016)

svennox schrieb:


> http://www.fat-bike.de/fatbike-streetrace/


Na, wenn das nicht eins vom @F7 Uli ist.


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Oktober 2016)

Da möchte man auch mal Big Jon sein


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Oktober 2016)

Oder einen haben!


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Oktober 2016)




----------



## -zor- (14. Oktober 2016)

2 schöne Surlys auf flickr gefunden


----------



## -zor- (14. Oktober 2016)

Traumhaft


----------



## Vighor (15. Oktober 2016)

Das wichtigste ist denke ich Sichtbar  der Rest steht im Fotoalbum


----------



## Ma4ik (15. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (15. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 537653
> 
> Das wichtigste ist denke ich Sichtbar  der Rest steht im Fotoalbum


 

jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar schnelle Reifen....4.00er JJ  und ne Startnummer


----------



## Vighor (15. Oktober 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar schnelle Reifen....4.00er JJ  und ne Startnummer


Der TT hat mir dafür Fast Traks angeschmiert


----------



## criscross (15. Oktober 2016)

Vighor schrieb:


> Der TT hat mir dafür Fast Traks angeschmiert


du meinst bestimmt " angedreht " 
also ich kenne keinen schnelleren und leichteren Reifen wie den 4.00er JJ,
aber probier die Speiseeis Reifen ruhig mal aus


----------



## Davedr (20. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Titanbein1302 (21. Oktober 2016)

Was ist denn das für ein Fully rahmen? SN04 aus little china?


----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2016)

Gute Komponenten machen noch lange kein schönes Rad


----------



## svennox (21. Oktober 2016)




----------



## criscross (21. Oktober 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Fully rahmen? SN04 aus little china?


 
genau !

https://www.icancycling.com/collect...7b07684&mc_eid=51e627672c&variant=21219609606


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Oktober 2016)

Brrrrrrrrrhhhhh,da wird einem ja beim Ansehen schon frostig!


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. Oktober 2016)

Scheiß auf Tubeless, so gehts auch


----------



## mikeonbike (25. Oktober 2016)

parkkralle


----------



## Gravelander (27. Oktober 2016)

Singlespeed Salamandre


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Oktober 2016)

AWD 












http://newatlas.com/christini-awd-f...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2016)

Würd ich gerne mal ausprobieren 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Oktober 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würd ich gerne mal ausprobieren
> 
> G.


Oh ja, sofort. Das Bike schaut obendrein noch richtig gut aus.


----------



## barbarissima (27. Oktober 2016)

Sehr interessant


----------



## Rubberduckxi (27. Oktober 2016)

Da wird sprichwörtlich Sand im Getriebe sein


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Oktober 2016)

Hat da eine Lenkbewegung auch Einfluss auf den vortrieb oder umgekehrt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Oktober 2016)




----------



## waldi28 (28. Oktober 2016)

Bei dem Gewicht ist die Wandhalterung aber stark überdimensioniert.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Oktober 2016)

Da hast du wohl recht!
Ein Bindfaden von der Decke,würde auch reichen!


----------



## svennox (29. Oktober 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> AWD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..SEHR INTERESSANT !


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Oktober 2016)

Steinalt,gab es doch schon vor nem guten Jahr ein Video von!


----------



## svennox (29. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (29. Oktober 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 541438


... echt traurige Erscheinung


----------



## Messerharry (1. November 2016)

...bin mal bissl im Kreis gefahren...


----------



## Gravelander (1. November 2016)

Van Dessel Cycles


----------



## hw_doc (1. November 2016)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Van Dessel Cycles




So schaut die Lauf doch ein wenig danach aus, als sollte man Lowrider-Taschen dranhängen!  B)


----------



## LockeTirol (4. November 2016)

Hab heute Nachmittag das Dicke wieder für den Winter reaktiviert. Jetzt neu mit Eagle und ovalem Garbaruk KB  Die Schaltung und Bremsen teilt es sich mit seinem semifatten Sommerbikekollegen.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (4. November 2016)

Sorry 
, du bist krank


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (4. November 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Hab heute Nachmittag das Dicke wieder für den Winter reaktiviert. Jetzt neu mit Eagle und ovalem Garbaruk KB  Die Schaltung und Bremsen teilt es sich mit seinem semifatten Sommerbikekollegen.


Was wiegt dieser VPace Aufbau denn?
Finde das Teil sehr lecker!


----------



## LockeTirol (5. November 2016)

So wie es da steht 11,9kg.


----------



## svennox (5. November 2016)

..sehr geil ..wie ich finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (7. November 2016)

Keine Werbung, IMO aber ein echt geiler Aufbau:


----------



## mikeonbike (7. November 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Keine Werbung, IMO aber ein echt geiler Aufbau:



wenn man mal von der hinteren bremsleitung absieht...


----------



## criscross (7. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> wenn man mal von der hinteren bremsleitung absieht...


und den Shiftern mit Ganganzeige ....


----------



## mikeonbike (11. November 2016)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. November 2016)

Das Rechte gefällt mir garnicht!!


----------



## mikeonbike (11. November 2016)

das ging halt günstig her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (11. November 2016)

tatsächlich sind die jumbo jims auf der gleichen felge eindeutig breiter - nen halber bis nen cm ist das mindestens...


----------



## Rommos (11. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> tatsächlich sind die jumbo jims auf der gleichen felge eindeutig breiter - nen halber bis nen cm ist das mindestens...


Wie breit kommen die JJ? Würde gern mit meinen Kendas vergleichen

thx


----------



## mikeonbike (11. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wie breit kommen die JJ? Würde gern mit meinen Kendas vergleichen
> 
> thx



beide auf einer br710
jj






vanhelga






sah nach mehr aus... aber gut...


----------



## ufp (11. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> beide auf einer br710
> jj


Unglaublich.
Als was wird der JJ verkauft? Als Semi Slik  ; oder maximal als Renn (Race) Reifen .


----------



## Rommos (11. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> beide auf einer br710
> jj
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, hab auch gleich gemessen





wie vermutet, die Kendas sind an der Flanke 5mm breiter
Gruß
Roman


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Unglaublich.
> Als was wird der JJ verkauft? Als Semi Slik  ; oder maximal als Renn (Race) Reifen .



  Was ist daran unglaublich?? 
Der JJ-Reifen auf dem Bild von @mikeonbike dürfte schon einiges an Profil gelassen haben (Stollenhöhe)...  !?
Der JJ ist mMn ein top Reifen (und ich rede nicht von Waldautobahn).Den Kendas traue ich nicht wirklich viel zu.


----------



## Deleted334475 (11. November 2016)

Doppel-Lou


----------



## Rommos (11. November 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was ist daran unglaublich??
> Der JJ-Reifen auf dem Bild von @mikeonbike dürfte schon einiges an Profil gelassen haben (Stollenhöhe)...  !?
> Der JJ ist mMn ein top Reifen (und ich rede nicht von Waldautobahn).Den Kendas traue ich nicht wirklich viel zu.


Sorry Marco,
aber die JJ oben sehen nicht so aus, als würden die schon wirklich viel gelaufen sein. Selbst der Mittelstollen hat noch einen vertikalen Versatz....

Und bis jetzt kann ich nicht klagen....


----------



## mikeonbike (11. November 2016)

der jj ist nagelneu


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sorry Marco,
> aber die JJ oben sehen nicht so aus, als würden die schon wirklich viel gelaufen sein. Selbst der Mittelstollen hat noch einen vertikalen Versatz....
> 
> Und bis jetzt kann ich nicht klagen....



Ja, tatsächlich! Hab´s auch gerade gesehen, Roman.
Hatte nur die vorderen Profilblöcke großgezoomt (Handy). Sorry, falsch beurteilt , mein Fehler. 


Trotzdem guter Reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> der jj ist nagelneu



Siehe oben!   Sry! 



Musst mal i.d. vorderen Stollenreihe den 2. von rechts zoomen...


----------



## mikeonbike (11. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Danke, hab auch gleich gemessen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 545710
> 
> ...


 
jupp,  die hatten nach meiner erinnerung ein gutes volumen...


----------



## Rommos (11. November 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ja, tatsächlich! Hab´s auch gerade gesehen, Roman.
> Hatte nur die vorderen Profilblöcke großgezoomt (Handy). Sorry, falsch beurteilt , mein Fehler.
> 
> 
> Trotzdem guter Reifen!


Kein Thema, Marco 

Der JJ wird bestimmt auch mal aufgezogen


----------



## Pimper (16. November 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Doppel-Lou



Das ist ein Doppel-Nate. Weiß jemand wir die Reifen in der Mitte (der Felge) fixiert sind ?


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. November 2016)

Pimper schrieb:


> Das ist ein Doppel-Nate. Weiß jemand wir die Reifen in der Mitte (der Felge) fixiert sind ?


Hast Recht sind zwei Nates, wer Recht hat zahlt a Maß 

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/two-girls-one-cup-err-i-mean-two-tyres-one-rim-1011757.html


----------



## 1817 (17. November 2016)

Bei uns gab es schon Schnee!


----------



## svennox (17. November 2016)

...tolles Foto..
deshalb hab ich es auch schon in deinem Album "geliked"


----------



## Maxed (17. November 2016)

Tour vom Sonntag durch den Steinwald, Wetter und Bedingungen waren klasse fürs Fäty


----------



## damianfromhell (17. November 2016)

Woar das leuchtet :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (18. November 2016)

starke bilder. bei mir ists eher schlicht aber spass hatte ich trotzdem


----------



## BigJohn (18. November 2016)

So unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben. Ich liebe den Freitag, sagen wir so ab 13:00 Uhr


----------



## shibby68 (18. November 2016)

geht mir ähnlich 
aber ich bin da flexibel


----------



## mikeonbike (20. November 2016)

finde ich sehr schick...





















sattel ist ein bisschen niedrig, aber ansonsten meine grösse...


----------



## mikeonbike (20. November 2016)

shiti shit...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> shiti shit...


Ist auch mein Favorit!
Mußtest du das posten,Mike?
Ich hatte es schon fast wieder aus dem Gedächtnis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (20. November 2016)

sehr sehr schön das Speci... da würde ich sogar/vielleicht mein Farley für hergeben, aber was ist das da am Unterrohr?
Ist das ein Gabelstopper


----------



## BlackDiver (20. November 2016)

Maxed schrieb:


>


Klasse Bild,richtig coole Farbe das Bike


----------



## mikeonbike (20. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ist auch mein Favorit!
> Mußtest du das posten,Mike?
> Ich hatte es schon fast wieder aus dem Gedächtnis...



bedarfserweckung


----------



## broesel_rs6 (20. November 2016)

Von gestern.
Näher bin ich der Sonne nicht gekommen...


----------



## Wilbi69 (20. November 2016)

Tolles Bild.ich glaube es gibt viele Fatbiker die die gleichen Vorlieben beim Fatbiken haben.Schade dass im hier am Bodensee fast immer alleine fatbike.


----------



## broesel_rs6 (20. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Tolles Bild.ich glaube es gibt viele Fatbiker die die gleichen Vorlieben beim Fatbiken haben.Schade dass im hier am Bodensee fast immer alleine fatbike.


Danke.
Ja das glaube ich auch. Allerdings ist in der kalten Jahreszeit halt auch weniger los und die Überwindung zum Biken auch deutlich höher.


----------



## Fabeymer (20. November 2016)

Ich find's geil:


----------



## Kyuss1975 (20. November 2016)

Schon lange keine elevated Chainstays mehr gesehen.


----------



## BigJohn (21. November 2016)

Das ist doch der Rahmen, der um den 2XL gebaut wurde.


----------



## Rommos (21. November 2016)

Mattercycles Benefat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (21. November 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich find's geil:



sogar extrem stark


----------



## Wilbi69 (21. November 2016)

Endlich passt der Nachwuchs auch aufs Fatty  somit fahre ich vielleicht nicht so oft alleine.ist ein fatboy der seit anfang an knarzt.


----------



## murmel04 (21. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 548498 Endlich passt der Nachwuchs auch aufs Fatty  somit fahre ich vielleicht nicht so oft alleine.ist ein fatboy der seit anfang an knarzt.



Cool, aber erzähl dich nicht immer das der Fatboy knackst.
Ich habe Hoffnung das es wieder schnell weg geht, bei meinem


----------



## mattimarcel (21. November 2016)

Mein Foes Mutz... 
Für den Schnee werden mal Maxxis Colossus montiert!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. November 2016)

@mattimarcel 4.8" hätte ich günstig abzugeben


----------



## Wilbi69 (21. November 2016)

Ich auch.lasse gerade die minions aufziehen


----------



## murmel04 (21. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Ich auch.lasse gerade die minions aufziehen


Minions ist Größe ?


----------



## Wilbi69 (21. November 2016)

4.8.habe sie schon auf meinem Fatboy und der Grip ist super.daher kommen die Collosus vom Carbonfatty runter:


----------



## paddy2904 (21. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> 4.8.habe sie schon auf meinem Fatboy und der Grip ist super.daher kommen die Collosus vom Carbonfatty runter:



Hammer!!! Ist das ein geiles Teil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Familybikers (21. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Minions ist Größe ?


Die meisten fahren den 4,8" gibt jetzt aber auch ganz neu in 4,0"


----------



## mattimarcel (22. November 2016)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Die meisten fahren den 4,8" gibt jetzt aber auch ganz neu in 4,0"



Die 4.0" will ich für den nächsten Sommer, nur wo gibt's die zu kaufen??
Der CH-Importeur hat die leider nicht... 

Im Sommer fahre ich die Fox 34 in 27.5+ mit 4" Pneu. Letzten Sommer mit den JJ in 4", nächsten Sommer möchte ich aber die Minions ausprobieren! 
Alternativen wären Surly Nate oder 45nrth Vanhelga.

Die JJ sind fürs grobe Gelände nichts, zu wenig Gripp und zu dünne Seitenwände...


----------



## Wilbi69 (22. November 2016)

Wow, tolles Teil.im Forum sind  so viele tolle Fatbikes.bin noch nicht lange dabei hier zu schmökern. Bin aber echt begeistert von den vielen tollen Bikes...und Bildern..danke Euch allen.  .geiles Hobby


----------



## svennox (22. November 2016)

Maxed schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY, aber auch ich muss mich noch mal zu Worte melden...einfach SCHEEEEEEEN 
..Nicht nur das rote FATBIKE sondern vor allem ..auch...das es auch noch so genial in der Schneelandschaft positioniert wurde...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2016)

mattimarcel schrieb:


> Die 4.0" will ich für den nächsten Sommer, nur wo gibt's die zu kaufen??
> Der CH-Importeur hat die leider nicht...
> 
> Im Sommer fahre ich die Fox 34 in 27.5+ mit 4" Pneu. Letzten Sommer mit den JJ in 4", nächsten Sommer möchte ich aber die Minions ausprobieren!
> ...



Uiui  Der 4.0er paßt wahrscheinlich nur mit einer max. 60er Felge in die Gabel, oder? 

G.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. November 2016)

mattimarcel schrieb:


> Im Sommer fahre ich die Fox 34 in 27.5+ mit 4" Pneu


das funktioniert ?
In meine 27,5" Manitou Magnum passen keine 4,0" Reifen rein

Edit: der @LB Jörg war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Familybikers (22. November 2016)

mattimarcel schrieb:


> Die 4.0" will ich für den nächsten Sommer, nur wo gibt's die zu kaufen??
> Der CH-Importeur hat die leider nicht...
> 
> Im Sommer fahre ich die Fox 34 in 27.5+ mit 4" Pneu. Letzten Sommer mit den JJ in 4", nächsten Sommer möchte ich aber die Minions ausprobieren!
> ...


Hab's sie bei meinem Händler angefragt 
Geb Dir Preis und Lieferzeit sobald er antwortet


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. November 2016)




----------



## mattimarcel (23. November 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Uiui  Der 4.0er paßt wahrscheinlich nur mit einer max. 60er Felge in die Gabel, oder?
> 
> G.



Die Fox 34 27.5+ ist die einzige Gabel in die noch 4" Pneu passen! Knapp, aber es passt! 
Maxxis Minion und Mammoth, 45nrth dillinger4 und Vanhelga, Sulry Nate 3.8
Felgen sind bis 80 mm ausprobiert worden.

Schaut mal auf FB unter "Linkin Bikin". Shop aus Alton New Hampshire USA, spezialisiert auf Fatbikes!
Der hat mit Foes Racing USA zusammen das Fatty Foes "Mutz" entwickelt.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2016)

mattimarcel schrieb:


> Die Fox 34 27.5+ ist die einzige Gabel in die noch 4" Pneu passen! Knapp, aber es passt!
> Maxxis Minion und Mammoth, 45nrth dillinger4 und Vanhelga, Sulry Nate 3.8
> Felgen sind bis 80 mm ausprobiert worden.
> 
> ...




Danke, solche Informationen könnten ins Geld gehen 

G.


----------



## mattimarcel (23. November 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Danke, solche Informationen könnten ins Geld gehen
> 
> G.



Das kenn ich...


----------



## T_Man (23. November 2016)

mattimarcel schrieb:


> Die 4.0" will ich für den nächsten Sommer, nur wo gibt's die zu kaufen??
> Der CH-Importeur hat die leider nicht...
> 
> Im Sommer fahre ich die Fox 34 in 27.5+ mit 4" Pneu. Letzten Sommer mit den JJ in 4", nächsten Sommer möchte ich aber die Minions ausprobieren!
> ...



Die 4.0 Minions habe ich von www.probikeshop.net


----------



## Wilbi69 (24. November 2016)

Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe verkauft jemand die dinger im Fatbikemarkt Forum..heisst chriscross.check dort


----------



## criscross (24. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe verkauft jemand die dinger im Fatbikemarkt Forum..heisst chriscross.check dort


schon verkauft


----------



## murmel04 (24. November 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> schon verkauft


 Stimmt


----------



## Wilbi69 (24. November 2016)

Kleiner Nightride mit zwei Schmalen aber trotzdem geil. Und die 2. Tour mit den Minions 4.8 heute mit 3.5 Bar.Hier ein paar Shots aus dem Wald in Konstanz..leider gabs gleich am Anfang Mecker vom lieben Waldpolizisten  wir waren etwas schneller als er 


1, 2 oder 3 ..sorry ich liebe nur den Dicken.


 
80 Minuten Quer durch die Natur..eigentlich mega erkältet..aber kennt ihr die den Drang und die Liebe zum fatten..irgendwann kommt das Ende 


Unter 4 Bar ist schon wenig, aber der Grip war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (24. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Kleiner Nightride mit zwei Schmalen aber trotzdem geil. Und die 2. Tour mit den Minions 4.8 heute mit 3.5 Bar.Hier ein paar Shots aus dem Wald in Konstanz..leider gabs gleich am Anfang Mecker vom lieben Waldpolizisten  wir waren etwas schneller als er Anhang anzeigen 5494091, 2 oder 3 ..sorry ich liebe nur den Dicken.
> Anhang anzeigen 549411
> 80 Minuten Quer durch die Natur..eigentlich mega erkältet..aber kennt ihr die den Drang und die Liebe zum fatten..irgendwann kommt das Ende Anhang anzeigen 549414
> Unter 4 Bar ist schon wenig, aber der Grip war



Muss jetzt mal dumm Fragen, ist 4,0 bzw 3,5 bar nicht ein wenig viel.
Soviel fahr ich nicht mal am dünnen und die Fatties liegen doch ehr bei 0,??


----------



## Martina H. (24. November 2016)

... ist keine dumme Frage  

Abgesehen davon: die Dicken mit dem Druck? Würde die Felge wohl kaum überleben...


----------



## hoodride (24. November 2016)

Ab 5 Bar kommt das Felgenband so richtig zur Geltung


----------



## Wilbi69 (24. November 2016)

Ahh scheisse: natürlich 0.35..sorry


----------



## Martina H. (25. November 2016)

... manchmal sind Nullen eben doch wichtig


----------



## hw_doc (25. November 2016)

Das hier war mal der Fred, in dem es eher keine Tourenbilder gab...

Vergesst den Unterwegs-Faden nicht!  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/


----------



## Rommos (25. November 2016)

zwar noch nicht ganz komplettiert und eher schmale Felgen - aber ich find's hübsch  (ist nicht meins...)


----------



## Wilbi69 (25. November 2016)

Mein Bikedealer hat mir ein Bild von einem Coolen Custom geschickt .Zeigt man hier so etwas?


----------



## barbarissima (25. November 2016)

Jau! Her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (25. November 2016)

Kommt..


----------



## barbarissima (25. November 2016)

Ich bin verliebt


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2016)

Sehr schokoladig 

G.


----------



## mikeonbike (25. November 2016)

so, heute mal die neue stütze und den sattel montiert, dazu das weisse felgenband. überraschend, wie easy sich die vanhelgas tubeless montieren lassen. sitzen aber auch deutllich straffer auf der dt felge als die jj's oder die ground control von specialized - aufpumpen, thema erledigt 

gesamtgewicht wie auf dem photo -12,52 kg


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. November 2016)

Die weißen Felgenbänder sehen aus!


----------



## mikeonbike (25. November 2016)

mal schauen, wie lange die weiss bleiben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. November 2016)




----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Kommt..Anhang anzeigen 549582 Anhang anzeigen 549583


Ist das nicht einfach nur ein POG Rahmen? Da finde ich den angepinselten Chinesen irgendwie besser


----------



## Rommos (26. November 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das nicht einfach nur ein POG Rahmen? Da finde ich den angepinselten Chinesen irgendwie besser


Ja, ist es - gibt's bei CNC, best-bike-parts usw. - aber so viele hab ich noch aufgebaut gesehen, das Monster von @hw_doc fällt mir ein 




Find ich jedenfalls besser als den China-digger - so sind die Geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## -zor- (26. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> zwar noch nicht ganz komplettiert und eher schmale Felgen - aber ich find's hübsch  (ist nicht meins...)



ist ja mal richtig geil das Teil 

obwohl die Gabel mal wieder nicht zum Hinterbau passt und die Bremsleitungsanschläge unpraktisch sind, aber der Rest ist der Hammer!


----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ja, ist es - gibt's bei CNC, best-bike-parts usw. - aber so viele hab ich noch aufgebaut gesehen, das Monster von @hw_doc fällt mir ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag den Rahmen, der Aufbau ist einfach nur bescheiden. Der @exto hat seinen auch gut hinbekommen


----------



## hw_doc (26. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> mal schauen, wie lange die weiss bleiben ...



Ich hatte dahingehend informiert!  B)



Rommos schrieb:


> Ja, ist es - gibt's bei CNC, best-bike-parts usw. - aber so viele hab ich noch aufgebaut gesehen, das Monster von @hw_doc fällt mir ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grashüpfer, bitte!  *g*


----------



## Rubberduckxi (26. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Kommt..Anhang anzeigen 549582 Anhang anzeigen 549583


Das gefällt mal gut!


----------



## svennox (26. November 2016)

..ich mag solche verschnörkelten Rohre nicht..noch schlimmer finde ich diese krumme Gabel..
aber die Räder sind trotzdem toll ...vor allem das von @Rommos gezeigte und auch das "schoko"bike is lecker..

ps. die weissen Reifen haben was


----------



## Wilbi69 (26. November 2016)

Mein Dicker ist wieder zuhause mit neue 4.8 Minions


----------



## murmel04 (26. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Mein Dicker ist wieder zuhause mit neue 4.8 MinionsAnhang anzeigen 549765


Wie zuhause, machst du das nicht selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (26. November 2016)

Beim Versuch die Bremsbelege zu wechseln..ging was schief..und ein check war eh fällig..dann kam die Minionsbegeisterung und auf einmal brauch man die auch noch und kann nicht ohne sieleben


----------



## criscross (26. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Mein Dicker ist wieder zuhause mit neue 4.8 MinionsAnhang anzeigen 549765


irgendwie beißen sich die gelben Maxxis Reklameschriftzüge mit dem Orange...


----------



## Wilbi69 (26. November 2016)

Live siehts gut aus.war grad im Wald..war super...leider das einzige Fatbike weit und breit


----------



## murmel04 (26. November 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 549882 Live siehts gut aus.war grad im Wald..war super...leider das einzige Fatbike weit und breit



Och, ich auch.
Fand es ehr lustig als ein paar Biker 3 Mtb (normal) und 2 Rennradler versucht haben einen Trail zu fahren .
Für die Mtb kein Problem so matschig ist der noch nicht.
Der eine Rennradler flog gleich ab und hatte dann was am vorderen LR.
Sind dann doch lieber den normalen Radweg gefahren


----------



## -zor- (29. November 2016)

schönes Teil:









Quelle: https://gearjunkie.com/alexander-380-gravel-race


----------



## -zor- (29. November 2016)

Quelle: https://gearjunkie.com/4-wheel-bike-antarctica-van-weelden


----------



## hw_doc (29. November 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> schönes Teil:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 550686
> 
> ...



Da soll mal einer sagen, dass Bikepacking mit dem Beargrease nicht möglich wäre...


----------



## Fabeymer (29. November 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 550692
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 550693
> 
> Quelle: https://gearjunkie.com/4-wheel-bike-antarctica-van-weelden



Das Teil ist mal sowas von geil! Totale Funktionsorientierung und ein einige richtig eindrucksvolle Details.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. November 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das Teil ist mal sowas von geil! Totale Funktionsorientierung und ein einige richtig eindrucksvolle Details.


aber setz damit mal in der Spitzkehre um !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (29. November 2016)

Spitzbergen statt Spitzkehren! 




*Ja, ich weiß, das Ding soll durch die Antarktis.


----------



## rsu (29. November 2016)

Man sollte halt wissen wann man besser auf Ski umsteigt... "duck und wech"


----------



## digi-foto.at (2. Dezember 2016)

Sooo.. endlich muss ich hier nicht mehr nur still mitlesen ...

Durch ein echt sehr gutes Angebot bin ich nun recht unverhofft auch Herrchen von einem dicken geworden 
Gerade erst ausgepackt und noch keinen Meter gefahren.. 









cu
Kurt


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Dezember 2016)




----------



## xSophie (6. Dezember 2016)

Die guten alten Fatbiker


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Dezember 2016)

Boah, diese Fatbiker! Jetzt machen sie schon Bäume kaputt, nur damit sie ein bisschen über Rindenmulch reiten können 



 
Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/fatbikedot...634307599210/1250181648377799/?type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (8. Dezember 2016)

dillinger 7"


----------



## mikeonbike (8. Dezember 2016)

by the way - hier zum nachlesen https://fat-bike.com/2016/04/fat-biking-denali-wtf/


----------



## Deleted334475 (9. Dezember 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> by the way - hier zum nachlesen https://fat-bike.com/2016/04/fat-biking-denali-wtf/


Aprilscherz


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Aprilscherz



könnte tatsächlich sein...  ... ist zumindest mal vom 1 april. würde auch erklären, warum man sonst noch nirgendwo was davon gehört hat...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (9. Dezember 2016)

haha, vor 10 Jahren hätte man bestimmt auch Fatbikes an sich für einen Aprilscherz gehalten


----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Dezember 2016)

oh schöne Farbe


----------



## wosch (10. Dezember 2016)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> oh schöne Farbe


Na los, du hast noch etwas Platz in deinem Wohnzimmer!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Dezember 2016)

Das Bild ist steinalt!
Den ICT gibt es so nicht mehr,da mußt du wohl den Lackierer aufsuchen!


----------



## cherokee190 (10. Dezember 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das Bild ist steinalt!
> Den ICT gibt es so nicht mehr,da mußt du wohl den Lackierer aufsuchen!



Wieso, gabs den ICT auch in Schweinchenrosa serienmäßig?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Dezember 2016)

Wohl nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (10. Dezember 2016)

Das ist mir schon klar. Das Bild hab ich aus dem Ami-Forum geklaut. Den Paint gabs noch nie sereinmässig. Ist nen custom von 2014. Farbe ist geil - kriegt mein ICT irgendwann mal, wenn das Frostblau vor lauter Kratzern kaum noch zu sehen ist.

A propos Platz im Wohnzimmer: jetzt wirds echt eng, hab vor 10 Tagen mein viertes Bike erworben. Darf das nur hier nicht posten, weil schmalbereift.


----------



## Wilbi69 (10. Dezember 2016)

Hast Recht.Schweig lieber.ich bin verrückt nach den Fatten schmal gefällt mir nicht mehr seit es die Fatten gibt


----------



## mattimarcel (10. Dezember 2016)

So, heute der erste Ausflug mit den Collossus 4.8"! 
Leider fehlt auch in der Schweiz der Schnee... 
Hat trotzdem mächtig Spass gemacht!


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Carsten (14. Dezember 2016)

meine Nicki freut sich über Dein Sternchen:


----------



## gruenspecht (14. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 555381




Gibts davon noch mehr zu sehen?


----------



## BigJohn (14. Dezember 2016)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Gibts davon noch mehr zu sehen?


http://images.google.de/url?sa=t&rc...liph49yARO4BC78cw&sig2=s6xd-5RWG4C2qWwbs3EzLg


----------



## svennox (14. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


..im Detail sehen viele Sachen toller aus als sie wirklich sind.. 
aber das Teil is schon außergewöhnlich


----------



## fatbikepeg (14. Dezember 2016)

gruenspecht schrieb:


> Gibts davon noch mehr zu sehen?


http://www.moonmenbikes.com/
-->   +Bikes   --> #m23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. Dezember 2016)

Allein die Headbadges sind schon der Hammer 


fatbikepeg schrieb:


> http://www.moonmenbikes.com/
> -->   +Bikes   --> #m23


Oben hab ichs über google direkt verlinkt


----------



## gruenspecht (14. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Teile.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Dezember 2016)

Schön alleine reicht mir nicht


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Dezember 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Schön alleine reicht mir nicht


Ich weiß es muß auch geil sein


----------



## Pimper (14. Dezember 2016)

> Oben hab ichs über google direkt verlinkt



Nicht schlecht. Gabel ist nicht meins, Rahmen ist gekauft !

Ich erlaube mir Bike #M10 im Tandemforum zu posten. Ist irgendwie genial und muss mal gezeigt werden...


----------



## Pimper (14. Dezember 2016)

Yo !	...Geile Marke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Dezember 2016)

In den Lenker bin ich immer noch vernarrt
Irgendwann bestell ich mir doch noch das Teil.


----------



## Peng999 (14. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> In den Lenker bin ich immer noch vernarrt
> Irgendwann bestell ich mir doch noch das Teil.


Der ist leider geil..
Für 395 Dollar.....


----------



## Deleted334475 (14. Dezember 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Der ist leider geil..
> Für 395 Dollar.....


Portokasse  So einen kauft man nur einmal


----------



## Pimper (15. Dezember 2016)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Der ist leider geil..



^^...

Find den auch irgendwie klasse. 

Gegen das Bike sieht mein Mukluk Ti aus, wei ein Golf III 1.4. Vielleicht und immerhin in der Bon Jovi Ediition...


----------



## Rommos (19. Dezember 2016)

Sklarbikes


----------



## Girl (19. Dezember 2016)

Rommos schrieb:


> Sklarbikes



Schick, nur die Gabel will mir zum Hinterbau nicht gefallen.


----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2016)

"WHAT" die Gabel will mir GERADE gefallen.. 
..aber ok. verstehe was du meinst..im Bezug auf die anderen Profile wäre auch was schmales oder geschwungenes passend ?!


----------



## Girl (19. Dezember 2016)

Beides getrennt ist schick aber das Runde und das Eckige gehören nicht zusammen!


----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Beides getrennt ist schick aber das Runde und das Eckige gehören nicht zusammen!


..so..kann man deine Aussage stehen lassen


----------



## svennox (19. Dezember 2016)

hier paßt alles ..wie ich..zumindest finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (19. Dezember 2016)

Yup. Passt. 

Weiß jemand was das für eine Gabel ist ?


----------



## mikeonbike (20. Dezember 2016)

naja , mir würden gewisse punkte missfallen... der spacerturm, den bash guard finde ich jetzt auch nicht so schön, die ausfallenden vom rahmen sind auch nicht wirklich besonders, die bremsanlage... aber potential ist vorhanden


----------



## Pimper (20. Dezember 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> naja , mir würden gewisse punkte missfallen...



jaja...die Nates sind ja auch zu schmal. "Passt" heißt bei uns: "muß noch einiges gemacht werden und dann ist es als Bahnhofsrad ganz ok" 

Mir sehen die Ausfallenden und die Gabel etwas nach Kocmo aus, aber das kann kein Kocmo sein...


----------



## Maxed (20. Dezember 2016)

Bei dem herrlichen Wetter und besten Bedingungen hab ich heute mal Ochsenkopf und Schneeberg abgegrast  Die paar Skifahrer am Oko waren natürlich auch sehr angetan vom dicken Gefährt (Mit dem man auch besser vorankam)  Am Bullhead House gibts jetzt sogar schon Nutrails zum ausleihen mit geführten Touren am WE, wird doch 

Und ja, der Fatbike Jesus am Stein hat tatsächlich nen Mini Schal umgehängt


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Dezember 2016)

(Quelle)


----------



## *Str8RazoR* (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich freu' mich, gerade Urlaub 2017 in Dänemark, Henne Strand gebucht...


----------



## hw_doc (25. Dezember 2016)

(Eigene) Unterwegs-Bilder gehören eigentlich in den entsprechenden Thread. 

Sowas gehört dafür hier hin:




Bericht dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/12/23/rocky-mountain-suzi-q-2017/


----------



## BigJohn (26. Dezember 2016)




----------



## hw_doc (26. Dezember 2016)

http://www.fat-bike.de/rocky-mountain-suzi-q/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (26. Dezember 2016)

schwierige laufradgröße...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Dezember 2016)

Ist doch keine Weltneuheit.
Gibt's bei Trek schon seit Anfang '16!


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Dezember 2016)

Aber das RM kommt mit schmalem Q-Faktor und dies in Kombi mit 4" finde ich richtig interessant fürs Trails ballern.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Dezember 2016)

Sind 192mm denn wirklich ein so schmaler Q Faktor? Und was sind _herkömmliche Fatbikes_? Da fühle ich mich irgendwie an Werbung für Dr. Best Zahnbürsten erinnert...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Dezember 2016)

10mm sind deutlich spürbar


----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> 10mm sind deutlich spürbar



... wie ich dich um deine Sensibilät beneide! 

Ich bin so ein Holzklotz, was das anbetrifft; egal ob's ein Fatbike ist oder ein Rennrad, ich sitz halt druff und kurbel vor mich hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2016)

Je breiter, desto besser bergab 

G.


----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Je breiter, desto besser bergab
> 
> G.


und am besten noch mit Fußrasten


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> und am besten noch mit Fußrasten



Bin ja 3 Jahre ununterbrochen ausschließlich mim Nukleon unterwegs gewesen und des hat ja sogut wie Fatbike Q-Faktor 
Dann aufs Effi umgestiegen mit normalen Q-Faktor. War fast aweng, so wie wenn man wieder auf einen schmäleren Lenker umsteigt.
Da mußt ich dann erstmal wieder öfter den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen, beim Kurvenheizen.
Man kanns ganz gut mit dem Bergabskifahren vergleichen...und ich mein jetzt net diese Oldshoolschwünge mit der etwas "warmen" Optik  

Wer natürlich Knieprobleme davon bekommt hat halt Pech 

G.


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Dezember 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> und am besten noch mit Fußrasten



Meinst Du etwa so


----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meinst Du etwa so
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 558851


boah.....voll fat  
also dat Mopped ....


----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Fabeymer (28. Dezember 2016)




----------



## svennox (30. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


>


WOW ! ..tolles Foto


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Januar 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Januar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 560172



Chris , Du hast da aber einen hübschen Radelanzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Januar 2017)

Anzug hin oder her


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. Januar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 560174
> Anzug hin oder her



Ja , Stefan seiner ist aber nicht so schick wie Deiner


----------



## Davedr (1. Januar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 560174
> Anzug hin oder her



Da schlägt es die Bluto aber ordentlich durch, zuwenig Luft? @Fatbikebiker


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Januar 2017)

Davedr schrieb:


> Da schlägt es die Bluto aber ordentlich durch, zuwenig Luft? @Fatbikebiker


Zu wenig Glühwein


----------



## JensXTR (7. Januar 2017)




----------



## sigma7 (8. Januar 2017)

Schick. Aber die Schaltzüge sind (viel) zu kurz.


-- sigma7

PS: kannst Du mal den Durchmesser des Unterrohrs messen


----------



## JensXTR (8. Januar 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Schick. Aber die Schaltzüge sind (viel) zu kurz.
> 
> 
> -- sigma7
> ...



Das schaut nur so aus, aufgrund der Perspektive. Bin mit dem Rad seit 2 Monaten schon unterwegs, Länge ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## LTeam (8. Januar 2017)

Hey Jens, fattes Argon! Hast du versucht die Rohloff mit Steckachse zu verbauen? Du fährst die wie es aussieht mit Schnellspanner, richtig!?


----------



## JensXTR (8. Januar 2017)

Moin,

Nein habe ich nicht, fahre sie normal mit Steckachse. Hast Du schon Erfahrung damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTeam (8. Januar 2017)

Nein, möchte meinen Argon-FAT Rahmen auch mit der Rohloff fahren aber auch mit der Steckachse. Weiss aber nicht um welchen Rohlofftyp es sich dabei handelt, asser das es die Rohloff Speedhub XL in 170 ist.


----------



## Hilfmernauf (11. Januar 2017)

Jaja, ich weiss, ein Schmarren, aber wenn Ihr schaut, woher das ist, wird's klarer:


http://www.eatliver.com/impossible-bicycles/#more-17507




Love

Hauke


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Januar 2017)

Frei nach dem Moto: Ist das Kunst,oder kann das weg!


----------



## Hilfmernauf (11. Januar 2017)

Ich könnte mir das schon im Wohnzimmer vorstellen.....


----------



## Martina H. (11. Januar 2017)

... boah, lefty vorn und hinten ... fällt das um?


----------



## Hilfmernauf (11. Januar 2017)

Lefty? Nee, is doch ne righty!! 2x.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Januar 2017)

es gibt sie immer noch die mit R-L schwäche


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2017)

... bin ja ein Madchen


----------



## criscross (12. Januar 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... bin ja ein Madchen


blond ?


----------



## skaster (12. Januar 2017)

Also das einzige Teil was Sinn macht ist der linke Bremshebel.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Januar 2017)

...klar und Blauäugig


----------



## frank70 (12. Januar 2017)

http://www.ride.ch/news/fitzzz-wenn-sich-das-bike-im-elektrozaun-verfaengt


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Januar 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> http://www.ride.ch/news/fitzzz-wenn-sich-das-bike-im-elektrozaun-verfaengt


Siehe Videothread.


----------



## frank70 (12. Januar 2017)

ok, danke !  habs jetzt auch in den videothread getan


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Januar 2017)

Gut, doppelt hält besser.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Januar 2017)

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/fatbikedotcom/photos/a.304827916246515.72819.224634307599210/828176840578284/?type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (15. Januar 2017)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:


----------



## Hilfmernauf (15. Januar 2017)

Ist der Lenker so nicht n bisschen unbequem?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2017)

Hilfmernauf schrieb:


> Ist der Lenker so nicht n bisschen unbequem?



so lässt es sich einfacher Donuts malen


----------



## SnowMonkey (19. Januar 2017)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 562503


Geiles Bike.Was ist das für eine Felgenband?


----------



## JensXTR (19. Januar 2017)

SnowMonkey schrieb:


> Geiles Bike.Was ist das für eine Felgenband?


Danke!!
Ich habe Sulry Felgenband verwendet

https://www.bike24.de/p162285.html


----------



## SnowMonkey (19. Januar 2017)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Danke!!
> Ich habe Sulry Felgenband verwendet
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p162285.html


Von Surly find ich kein graues oder ist es eine andere Farbe?


----------



## JensXTR (19. Januar 2017)

Das Band ist blau und das andere Bild ist etwas bearbeitet, original schaut das Bild so aus...


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Januar 2017)

Gerade gesehen im Snow Bike Festival Beitrag 






Schön Bunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2017)

Gulf


----------



## Fatster (22. Januar 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen im Snow Bike Festival Beitrag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAMMER!! 

Nach meinem Geschmack eines der schönsten Fatbikes ever! 
Die GULF Farben ... hach, herrlich! 
Wenn überhaupt, dann wäre das eigentlich nur noch durch ein weiß/blau/rotes MARTINI FatBike zu toppen


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Januar 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gerade gesehen im Snow Bike Festival Beitrag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja, da sind sie, meine Lieblingsfarben


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Ach ja, da sind sie, meine Lieblingsfarben


Na,für dich doch wohl kein Problem,oder?


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Januar 2017)

Bezüglich Fatbike fehlt mir da noch das passende Objekt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Fatbike fehlt mir da noch das passende Objekt


Vielleicht Carbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (22. Januar 2017)

Carbon finde ich schon toll, aber für mich nur 3K in Sichtqualität und dann ist es auch wieder nicht mit viel Farbe vereinbar.
Allerdings tue ich mich mit Carbon an Rahmen und Felge am Fatbike recht schwer.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2017)

So ein Reptil,bei dem die Schuppen in 3k auslaufen,wäre schon geil!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2017)

mit einer gefärbten Speiche ...... wer hats erfunden


----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Januar 2017)

Mavic


----------



## Fabeymer (22. Januar 2017)

Coole Kiste, so schwarz und silber.


----------



## endurofila (24. Januar 2017)

Hier mein Felt DD10


----------



## Fatpak (26. Januar 2017)

...hier mein Blingblingtourerschlechtwetterschneepanzer 

weitere Detailbilder in der Panzerecke

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mondraker-panzer.741561/page-10


----------



## Deleted334475 (26. Januar 2017)

Wenn einer mal ein Zimmer samstags streichen muß, so gehts auch


----------



## schnellerpfeil (29. Januar 2017)

Nach getaner Diät. Von 13,2kg auf 10,68kg. Alleine an den Laufrädern knapp 1,7kg 
Heute mal um den Block gefahren..Läuft!
Das Abrollgeräusch der Nate´s werde ich aber etwas vermissen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Nach getaner Diät. Von 13,2kg auf 10,68kg. Alleine an den Laufrädern knapp 1,7kg
> Heute mal um den Block gefahren..Läuft!
> Das Abrollgeräusch der Nate´s werde ich aber etwas vermissen.
> Anhang anzeigen 569610


Den Lenker noch cleanen und den Kopf der Stütze schwärzen! 

Hast du die Felgen im Programm oder waren die nur für deinen Aufbau geordert, Thomas?

Gruss vom Hausberg, 
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (29. Januar 2017)

Die Sattelstütze gefällt mir eh nicht. Das 3k passt überhaupt nicht. Da liebäugle ich mit einer Masterpiece. 
Die Felgen habe ich nur für mich bestellt. Lässt sich aber immer wieder wiederholen. Das sind die gleichen, wie sie Tune in seinen Fat-Burner Laufrädern verbaut hat. Die wiegen ca. 630g.


----------



## hw_doc (29. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Nach getaner Diät. Von 13,2kg auf 10,68kg. Alleine an den Laufrädern knapp 1,7kg
> Heute mal um den Block gefahren..Läuft!
> Das Abrollgeräusch der Nate´s werde ich aber etwas vermissen.
> Anhang anzeigen 569610



Schick - an der Gabel sehe ich noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten - wenn doch jetzt schon der Verkauf der Clownshoes die Bilanz wieder aufpoliert hat.  B)

Ich find das Abrollgerätusch der JJs sogar intensiver, als das der Nates...


----------



## danie-dani (29. Januar 2017)

Was wiegt denn der neue Laufradsatz?


----------



## schnellerpfeil (29. Januar 2017)

Ich auch, den die <700g Alugabel flext wie sau. Das ist mir mit knappen 100kg auf Dauer nicht geheuer. Von Deiner Hoboy habe ich gehört, das die auch sehr flexibel ist. Da gibt es einen Interessenten für die frei gewordenen Felgen, der eine Plastegabel hat, die zu so einem Fettsack wie mir passen würde. Die schaue ich mir mal an. Tauschhandel quasi


----------



## schnellerpfeil (29. Januar 2017)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der neue Laufradsatz?


 926g+1030g. Felgengewichte schwanken aber immer +-20g


----------



## hw_doc (29. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Ich auch, den die <700g Alugabel flext wie sau. Das ist mir mit knappen 100kg auf Dauer nicht geheuer. Von Deiner Hoboy habe ich gehört, das die auch sehr flexibel ist. Da gibt es einen Interessenten für die frei gewordenen Felgen, der eine Plastegabel hat, die zu so einem Fettsack wie mir passen würde. Die schaue ich mir mal an. Tauschhandel quasi



Ja, die Hoboy ist komfortabel - nicht bockhart. Passt mir beim Fatbike auch mit über 90 kg sehr gut, das Leben ist doch schon hart genug...  B)

Wegen des Gewichts lohnt sich der Umstieg wohl nicht unbedingt - hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die Beargrease-Gabel aus den Jahren wirklich leicht sein soll...


----------



## danie-dani (29. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> 926g+1030g. Felgengewichte schwanken aber immer +-20g



Besten Dank. Wo liegt man den preislich bei dem LRS. Gern auch per PN.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Januar 2017)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Nach getaner Diät. Von 13,2kg auf 10,68kg. Alleine an den Laufrädern knapp 1,7kg
> Heute mal um den Block gefahren..Läuft!
> Das Abrollgeräusch der Nate´s werde ich aber etwas vermissen.
> Anhang anzeigen 569610


Fährst du Tubeless?


----------



## hw_doc (29. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Fährst du Tubeless?



Bei den blauen Ventilen (und dem Gewicht) würd ich mal stark davon ausgehen!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (29. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bei den blauen Ventilen (und dem Gewicht) würd ich mal stark davon ausgehen!  B)





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Fährst du Tubeless?


Jo...Sind 120ml pro Reifen. Die habe ich auch mitgewogen


----------



## schnellerpfeil (29. Januar 2017)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Besten Dank. Wo liegt man den preislich bei dem LRS. Gern auch per PN.



Auch wenn es spießig klingt...Gibt keine Angebote über das Forum. Bin dankbar, das ich meine Signatur so gestalten darf. Aus meiner Mail-Adresse mache ich kein Geheimnis.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Januar 2017)

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/fatbikedot...634307599210/1305287016200595/?type=3&theater


----------



## LTeam (2. Februar 2017)

Die Geolution des FATbikes.


----------



## Speedskater (2. Februar 2017)

Mein Moppel ist fahrbereit  und bei uns taut der Schnee


----------



## hw_doc (2. Februar 2017)

LTeam schrieb:


> Die Geolution des FATbikes.
> Anhang anzeigen 570919



Tut mir Leid - wenn da nicht Schriftzug und Schweißnähte wären, schaut es ähnlich verunglückt aus, wie das hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid - wenn da nicht Schriftzug und Schweißnähte wären, schaut es ähnlich verunglückt aus, wie das hier:


Ob der Konstrukteur da Platz für einen Akku hinter dem Sitzrohr lassen wollte?


----------



## hw_doc (2. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ob der Konstrukteur da Platz für einen Akku hinter dem Sitzrohr lassen wollte?



Ja, einige der Bikes gibt es mit Akku an der Stelle.
Weiß nicht, ob Nicolai insgeheim denselben Gedanken hat und den Leuten einfach potentielle E-Bikes unterjubelt...  B)


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Februar 2017)

Die Slider haben noch über einen cm Platz nach vorn. So viel Platz zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr ist dann nicht mehr.


----------



## LTeam (2. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid - wenn da nicht Schriftzug und Schweißnähte wären, schaut es ähnlich verunglückt aus, wie das hier:




Die Geo wurde von dem GLF aus der Geolution-Serie übernommen und mit dem FATten Hinterbau des ARGON FAT kombiniert.Die Ausfallenden allerdings, sind wieder die neuen vom GLF (längste Einstellung). Rausgekommen ist ein Enduro-Fatbike.Hat mit deinem Exemplar jetzt nicht ganz so viel zu tun. Solltest dich mal mit der Geolution beschäftigen, der HAMMER!


----------



## hw_doc (2. Februar 2017)

LTeam schrieb:


> Die Geo wurde von dem GLF aus der Geolution-Serie übernommen und mit dem FATten Hinterbau des ARGON FAT kombiniert.Die Ausfallenden allerdings, sind wieder die neuen vom GLF (längste Einstellung). Rausgekommen ist ein Enduro-Fatbike.Hat mit deinem Exemplar jetzt nicht ganz so viel zu tun. Solltest dich mal mit der Geolution beschäftigen, der HAMMER!



Ist mir nicht ganz unbekannt.
Ich sprech ja von der Optik - das Auge ist bei mir mit und bei den Nicolais mit der Geo schaudert es mich ungeachtet des Reifenformats stets reproduzierbar.  B)


----------



## Linipupini (8. Februar 2017)

Heute erst fertig geworden mein RAW monster fat. Hat auch nur kurz zum einrollen und einstellen gereicht.
Fährt sich super.
Meikel


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Februar 2017)

Fatbike über Bord!





(Quelle)


----------



## Gravelander (8. Februar 2017)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 572777



Die Directmount-Sockel sind auch so eine üble Erfindung....


----------



## hw_doc (8. Februar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Directmount-Sockel sind auch so eine üble Erfindung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


>


Aaaaaaah.....   

Ich trinke kein Bier. Daher war mir dessen Funktion nicht bekannt.


----------



## Linipupini (8. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


>


Gibt schlimmeres!
Aber das mit dem Bier Öffner is mal ziemlich geil.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (8. Februar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aaaaaaah.....
> 
> Ich trinke kein Bier.



Oh leck oh leck oh leck..... mehr sag ich dazu nicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2017)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Oh leck oh leck oh leck..... mehr sag ich dazu nicht



Waschechter Hesse!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (8. Februar 2017)

Ja und was habt ihr dann so??? Bier aus grünen Flaschen zählt übrigens nicht als Bier


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2017)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ja und was habt ihr dann so??? Bier aus grünen Flaschen zählt übrigens nicht als Bier


Äbbelwoi!	(gerne mit Cola versaut)

Spaß bei Seite   -  habe in meinem Leben noch kein ganzes Glas Bier getrunken. 
Geht einfach nicht an mich. 
Lieber Rotwein o.ä.   

Sorry für OT!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (8. Februar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite   -  habe in meinem Leben noch kein ganzes Glas Bier getrunken.



Hammer! 
Und um nicht ganz Off-Topic zu sein,hier ein seltenes Fat-Fully


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Februar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Aaaaaaah.....
> 
> Ich trinke kein Bier. Daher war mir dessen Funktion nicht bekannt.


was verpasst


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> was verpasst


Mir fehlt nix!  


....bis auf "ZEIT".  Suche 48h/Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Februar 2017)

so, wie gewünscht mein neuer Fuhrpark.





und das zweite mit e-Unterstützung im Motor und in der Sattelstütze


----------



## hw_doc (10. Februar 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> so, wie gewünscht mein neuer Fuhrpark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, schreib bei Zeiten mal Deine Meinung zur Renegade-Forke im Suspension-Fork-Faden!
Beide Laufradsätze sollten leicht ohne Schlauch zu betrieben sein.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. Februar 2017)

wird gemacht, werde wohl hauptsächlich das fatsix fahren, aber ich passe auf wenn ich das fatcurve fahre.
werde im sommer auf tubless umrüsten.


----------



## DanPaetz (13. Februar 2017)

Hier mal meine neueste errungenschaft


----------



## shibby68 (14. Februar 2017)

geil, wo hast das her?


----------



## -zor- (14. Februar 2017)

ja das Marin ist schon schön, gehört nur nicht hierher!

es gibt doch hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/26-b-650b-27-5-29-galerie-technik-und-allgemeine-diskussionen.750243/ extra ein Bereich dafür, also bitte auch nutzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (14. Februar 2017)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2017)

Mit der Doppelbrückengabel sieht das schon ziemlich nach Motorrad ohne Motor aus


----------



## pommerngerrit (14. Februar 2017)

geiles Bild. Was ne Karre, kann man schon fast sagen.


----------



## hw_doc (14. Februar 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 574605



Weiß man mehr darüber?


----------



## Soulist (14. Februar 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich trinke kein Bier.



Na ja der Bildeinsteller doch auch nicht......

Grüße aus Franken


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (14. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Weiß man mehr darüber?


Sieht nach ner Risse Trixxxy aus......an nem Foes Mutz.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Sieht nach ner Risse Trixxxy aus


da steht aber groß DVO Emerald drauf 
Entweder ist es ein Fatbike-Prototyp oder es hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht und sich neue obere & untere Gabelbrücken und ein (anderes?) Casting gebaut.

EDIT: der Fahrer sieht dem Tom Rogers vom DVO Team ziemlich ähnlich. Der hätte wohl den besten Zugang für einen solchen Prototyp


----------



## boblike (14. Februar 2017)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/14409694<br /><br />Musst mal auf Pinkbike schauen: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/dvo-mob-n-mojave-at-bootleg-canyon-2017.html

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## algophilie (16. Februar 2017)

mein aktuelles fatboy projekt... evtl bald noch einen schritt weiter


----------



## svennox (16. Februar 2017)

..das Teil wollte ich auch zeigen..leider war ich zu langsam 
..Infos zu dem tollen Foto hatte ich allerdings ebenfalls vergebens gesucht 
....hab es nur als Einzelfoto gefunden, eventuell kommt hier ja noch was dazu ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (16. Februar 2017)

Sieht einfach nur bleischwer und motorradmäßig aus   Kann natürlich täuschen aber ich bin sicher das ist nix für meine Hometrails


----------



## mikeonbike (17. Februar 2017)

schmutz ... festgetrockneter schmutz ... nüschte gut....


----------



## boblike (18. Februar 2017)




----------



## Fatpak (18. Februar 2017)

was ist das für Motor, Ego?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> schmutz ... festgetrockneter schmutz ... nüschte gut....


Ich habe dir das gefühlt schon knapp 1000x gesagt, aber bei deiner Größe, bzw. deinen kleinen Rahmengrößen, sehen die Bikes einfach nochmal 'ne Ecke gxxler aus! 

Trotzdem möchte ich meine 1,81m aber nicht abgeben...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (19. Februar 2017)

Seit Mittwoch kein Fatbike Besitzer mehr. Das ging ja gar nicht...
In ein paar Tagen kommt das Fat Caad 1.
Jetzt darf ich ganz offiziell mitspielen, da es kein E wie das Monster hat.
5 Monate alt. Wenige hundert Km gefahren. Rennradfahrer bleibt halt Rennradfahrer.

Leider kann ich es erst in ein paar Wochen/Monate wieder richtig  Biken kann. Am 27.2.17 MRT - dann mal schauen was es definitiv mit dem Kreutbandriss rechtes Knie auf sich hat. Innenband ist auf jeden Fall hinüber. Meniskus wird sich zeigen. Passiert am 9. Februar. 

Sobald ich wieder Biken kann werde ich anstatt des fahrradergometers die Vorteile der E-Unterstützung des Scott e-Genius nutzen. So kann ich das rechte Knie gezielt belasten ohne in 4 Wänden eingesperrt zu sein. Momentan geht noch gar nix - komm im oberen Achtel nicht herum. Kommt Zeit kommt dings ...


----------



## Wilbi69 (19. Februar 2017)

@Fanatic3001 ..ich wünsche gute Genesung und baldiges Fatten


----------



## hw_doc (19. Februar 2017)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 576168 Anhang anzeigen 576169
> Seit Mittwoch kein Fatbike Besitzer mehr. Das ging ja gar nicht...
> In ein paar Tagen kommt das Fat Caad 1.
> Jetzt darf ich ganz offiziell mitspielen, da es kein E wie das Monster hat.
> ...



Ich sehe Leitungen - überall Leitungen und Züge...
B)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2017)

Edit: [Sarkasmus an:] Gibt`s schon Bremsen und Schaltungen mit ANT+ Standard? [Sarkamus aus:]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (19. Februar 2017)

Ne, aber die Länge. 
Etwas kürzer würde besser, aufgeräumter aussehen. 
Ich denke das wollte uns der doc sagen.


----------



## hw_doc (19. Februar 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Edit: [Sarkasmus an:] Gibt`s schon Bremsen und Schaltungen mit ANT+ Standard? [Sarkamus aus:]





Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Ne, aber die Länge.
> Etwas kürzer würde besser, aufgeräumter aussehen.
> Ich denke das wollte uns der doc sagen.



Ich klär auf:
Der OP war in der Kaufberatung auf der Suche nach einem Bike mit innenverlegten Zügen wegen der aufgeräumten Optik.


----------



## jmr-biking (19. Februar 2017)

Ah, das sind natürlich Insider-Informationen, die der gemeine Pöbel nicht kennt.


----------



## Fanatic3001 (19. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich klär auf:
> Der OP war in der Kaufberatung auf der Suche nach einem Bike mit innenverlegten Zügen wegen der aufgeräumten Optik.



Ich hatte mehrere Kriterien - und bis auf die Züge erfüllts die meisten Kriterien. Schwarz ist nicht matt und grün war als eycatcher geplant. Kommt wieder Monster dran.
Aber die Qudltatät des Rahmens und die  Optik der lefty .... was Solls


----------



## Rennofen (20. Februar 2017)

Habe auch mal wieder nen Fatbike zusammenstrümpert...




Ohne Titel by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




Ohne Titel by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




Ohne Titel by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr




Ohne Titel by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr

vielleicht gefällt es ja dem ein oder anderen...


----------



## gruenspecht (20. Februar 2017)

Das Radl gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Hast Du noch ein paar Infos zum Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennofen (20. Februar 2017)

Den habe ich letztes Jahr für nen Bekannten gebaut, ist jetzt zurück vom pulvern.... Passt locker bis 5" rein, Rohloff aus 2 Souls Ausfallenden aber mit anderen Slidern. Öffnung für Beltdrive. 589 Reach 621 Stack 74° Sitzwinkel 69 Lenkwinkel. HT44 falls mal ne andere Gabel rein soll. Maximal 475 Kettenstrebenlänge 70mm BB Drop 31,6er Stütze. Gewicht habe ich keins, das interessiert mich nicht wirklich...


----------



## sigma7 (20. Februar 2017)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Ohne Titel by Patrick Laible, auf Flickr



Schick. Allerdings erfordert die gewählte Verlegung der Züge (deutlich) höhere Kräfte zum Wechsel der Gänge als notwendig.


----------



## Rennofen (20. Februar 2017)

Das ist nen bisschen der Optik geschuldet so kann man die Züge schön im dreierpack führen... geht aber noch. Wenn es einen stört kann man die Schlaufe hinten nen bisschen größer machen, dann wird es besser. Auch finde ich die Züge, die Rohloff mit liefert nicht so nen Brüller, da gibt es bessere...


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2017)

@Rennofen Wirklich ein toller Rahmen. Die Übergänge der Streben zum Sitzrohr finde ich besonders gelungen


----------



## Rubberduckxi (20. Februar 2017)

Rennofen schrieb:


> Habe auch mal wieder nen Fatbike zusammenstrümpert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir super


----------



## mikeonbike (24. Februar 2017)

die gabel ist ganz schön wuchtig.... aber passt hervorragend...


----------



## hw_doc (24. Februar 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> die gabel ist ganz schön wuchtig.... aber passt hervorragend...



Ich würde die Bremsleitung außen um/hinter die Gabel herum legen - und auf den Kabelbinder verzichten!


----------



## jake (24. Februar 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> was ist das für Motor, Ego?



Bafang


----------



## svennox (25. Februar 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> die gabel ist ganz schön wuchtig.... aber passt hervorragend...


..eigentlich mag ich nicht so sehr geschwungene Rahmen ..
aber das TEIL is richtig toll


----------



## mikeonbike (25. Februar 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..eigentlich mag ich nicht so sehr geschwungene Rahmen ..
> aber das TEIL is richtig toll



danke, tatsächlich geht's mir ähnlich... aber ein paar ausnahmen mach ich.... 














...auch sehr schick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (26. Februar 2017)

Iditarod SSP.


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Februar 2017)

Nackig:


----------



## accutrax (4. März 2017)

stooge fat....hatten wir hier ja schon mal..






aber jetzt gibt es den rahmen als preorder in 18 und 19,5...bei stoogecycles.co.uk..

gruss accu


----------



## BigJohn (4. März 2017)

Sapperlot, Rahmengrößen bei Stooge


----------



## accutrax (4. März 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sapperlot, Rahmengrößen bei Stooge



 ..und das "normale" stooge kommt als MK3 nun auch in zwei rahmengrössen..
	  (18" mit 23" tt und 20" mit 24,8 tt, 44mm..)

sorry für OT..

gruss accu


----------



## hw_doc (4. März 2017)

Hab heute endlich mal selbst ne Runde drehen können:


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2017)

kann man da noch lenken wenn die Kurbel auf 9Uhr steht??


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (4. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> kann man da noch lenken wenn die Kurbel auf 9Uhr steht??


Kommt auf die Schuhgröße an


----------



## hw_doc (4. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> kann man da noch lenken wenn die Kurbel auf 9Uhr steht??



Passt schon, kenne das auch von meinem Alltagsrad und geht irgendwann vollig automatisch. Ist nicht wirklich störend (mit Größe 45+).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (4. März 2017)

Schaut gierig aus... wie war's?


----------



## Rommos (4. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hab heute endlich mal selbst ne Runde drehen können:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 580778


warst du auf der BFS? Wir heute auch....


----------



## hw_doc (4. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Schaut gierig aus... wie war's?



Das Teil ist beim Hochheben bleischwer. Sobald man aber draufsitzt, vollkommen normal und vor allem schnell(!) zu bewegen - sagt selbst ein Nicht-Fatbiker.
Die Wendigkeit ist gegeben, auch in der Stadt sehe ich keine Probleme. Im Gelände - mindestens bei Anstiegen schon eher.
Leider ist der Spaß utopisch teuer und das Teil will platzmäßig irgendwo untergebracht werden...


----------



## hw_doc (4. März 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> warst du auf der BFS? Wir heute auch....



Ja, spontan während eines Familienbesuchs...


----------



## hw_doc (4. März 2017)

Sehr stimmig scheint mir die Version mit Dropbar:



 

Neben dem sicherlich nochmals gesteigerten WTF-Effekt bei den Passanten dürfte das den idealen Einsatzbereich des Renners nochmals unterstreichen. 
Ich hatte noch nie so sehr bei einem Bike das Gefühl, wirklich "im" Rad zu sitzen. 
In jedem Fall sollte der Erbauer auf Steckachsen umsteigen - bei meinem Testrad saß das HR bei der Übergabe schief drin, hab es dann gerichtet. Der Hebel ist IMO zu hoch für Schnellspanner -  und das sagt einer, der sonst eigentlich keine Probleme damit hat.
Die Shimano-Bremse ist generell in Ordnung, war aber auf dem Singlespeeder hinten quasi ohne Funktion. Auf dem Bike mit Schaltung war mutmaßlich die Kette zu kurz für alle Gänge des großen KBs. 
Für ein derart teures Vergnügen sollte man insgesamt mehr Qualität erwarten können.


----------



## hw_doc (5. März 2017)

Einzig reguläres Fatbike der Ausstellung - zwar mit erstaunlich günstigen Bremsen, dafür mit lackierter Lauf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Einzig reguläres Fatbike der Ausstellung - zwar mit erstaunlich günstigen Bremsen, dafür mit lackierter Lauf:
> Anhang anzeigen 580963


Was sind denn irreguläre fatbikes? Rahmen und Farbe finde ich richtig schön


----------



## Rommos (5. März 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Einzig reguläres Fatbike der Ausstellung - zwar mit erstaunlich günstigen Bremsen, dafür mit lackierter Lauf:
> Anhang anzeigen 580963


Ist mir auch aufgefallen, nicht mal Veloheld hatte eins da... mehr war in Sachen bikepacking....


----------



## BigJohn (5. März 2017)

Auf der eurobike war auch schon so


----------



## hw_doc (5. März 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> stooge fat....hatten wir hier ja schon mal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf man sowas eigentlich nur mit Edelkomponenten (möglichst englisch) aufbauen?
Die Bilder geben ja ein wenig Hoffnung, dass dem nicht so sei...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. März 2017)

Wenn Bianchi mit Surly ein Fatbike bauen würde...


 
Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/fatbikedot...634307599210/1339693769426586/?type=3&theater


----------



## hw_doc (6. März 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wenn Bianchi mit Surly ein Fatbike bauen würde...
> Anhang anzeigen 581593
> Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/fatbikedot...634307599210/1339693769426586/?type=3&theater



Die grünen Elox-Teile...


----------



## mikeonbike (7. März 2017)

So, jetzt sind wir bei 11,9 kg...






Mit leichteren reifen sind da noch 800 gr drin, aber um in 10,xx reinzukommen, wirds nicht reichen...


----------



## fatbikepeg (7. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Mit leichteren reifen sind da noch 800 gr drin, aber um in 10,xx reinzukommen, wirds nicht reichen...


Nimm doch Rahmengröße in XS.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. März 2017)

Reifen?
Vielleicht Juggernauts?
Ich kenn da zufällig jemanden,der noch welche hat!


----------



## mikeonbike (7. März 2017)

Baaaah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (7. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Reifen?
> Vielleicht Juggernauts?
> Ich kenn da zufällig jemanden,der noch welche hat!



Die hab ich selber noch rumliegen... sowie diverse andere...der juggernaut rollt halt sch****e


----------



## mikeonbike (7. März 2017)

Der lenker hat jetzt 660 mm - sehr angenehm für einen zwerg wie mich... so langsam ist auch wieder eine sattelüberhöhung zu erkennen , prima. den tune muss man via popometer einstellen... wasserwaage funzt da leider nicht, weil der sattel hinten so hochgezogen ist. Das kannte ich allerdings schon von meinen anderen rädern... die kurbel gehört zu der kategorie time stealers... braucht etwas zeit zum ausprobieren, bis die kurbel vernünftig sitzt... ausserdem braucht das lager einen speziellen schlüssel - die w******  ...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (8. März 2017)

Einmal Monster - immer Monster.
Oberrohr soll nur einer bleiben? Mitte?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. März 2017)

Hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, aber ich würd sie alle wieder wegnehmen


----------



## Titanbein1302 (8. März 2017)

Ich auch.....
Aufkleber Tuning


----------



## boblike (8. März 2017)

Bus auf das ab der Gabel vorne , würde ich auch wieder alle weg machen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. März 2017)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Einmal Monster - immer Monster.
> Oberrohr soll nur einer bleiben? Mitte?


bin auch für alle weg !

einzige Ausnahme: du bekommst Kohle für die Werbung! Dann min 5 St. mehr


----------



## ufp (8. März 2017)

Belassen. Oberrohr nur eines.

Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Marken"h....n", die sich mit unzähligen Werbe-, Propaganda-, Marketingaufkleber (Decals) schmücken wollen und glauben sie seien deswegen ur individuell oder cool, weil sie als Marken Litfaßsäule herumfahren, so weisen diese Kratzer nicht gleich auf die entsprechende Marke hin.


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. März 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Belassen. Oberrohr nur eines.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Marken"h....n", die sich mit unzähligen Werbe-, Propaganda-, Marketingaufkleber (Decals) schmücken wollen und glauben sie seien deswegen ur individuell oder cool, weil sie als Marken Litfaßsäule herumfahren, so weisen diese Kratzer nicht gleich auf die entsprechende Marke hin.


Sag mal...dieses dezent beklebte Cannondale...ist das nicht Deines...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2017)

die farbe der aufkleber beißt sich auf den fotos mit dem gelb des rahmens... finde ich schwierig...


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2017)

so, gerade noch einmal die lager und die kurbel ausgebaut... ein distanzring für die kurbelwelle habe ich jetzt selbst angefertigt und jetzt schaut's in ordnung aus. die kettenlinie passt aus meiner sicht jetzt auch wieder... der mitgelieferte ring war ungefähr doppelt so breit. dann ist die restliche welle aber zur montage der kurbel böse kurz. außerdem ist die kette dann deutlich weiter rechts, was kettentechnisch echt schwierig aussah...

der linke ring zwischen lager und kurbel ist neu... war ne üble pfeilerei, bis der innendurchmesser endlich sauber auf die welle gepasst hat.






Abstand kurbel zur kettenstrebe rechts...






Abstand links...






viel platz bleibt da bei der 170 kurbelwelle nicht mehr... auf jeder seite ca. 3 - 4 mm

optimal ist irgendwie anders... die sram gx kurbel in 170 habe ich ausgepackt, gxp lager montiert, kurbel montiert, passt, fertig...


----------



## BigJohn (8. März 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> so weisen diese Kratzer nicht gleich auf die entsprechende Marke hin.


Diese "Kratzer" sind das M und Markenlogo eines Energy Drinks. Wieviel braucht es für dich noch, um auf eine Marke hinzuweisen?


----------



## ufp (8. März 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Diese "Kratzer" sind das M und Markenlogo eines Energy Drinks. Wieviel braucht es für dich noch, um auf eine Marke hinzuweisen?


Weniger als den Markennamen Monster hin- bzw auszuschreiben.
Es ist weniger verfänglich, deutet den Hersteller nur an, hat wenn schon, eben mehr Stil, ein meist individuelles Logo zu verwenden, als wenn man zB an allen Rahmenrohren und Zubehörteilen den Namen Ritchey, SRAM oder Suntour anbringen muss.

Vielleicht sollte sich fanatic3001ein Bulls Monster kaufen .


----------



## stuhli (8. März 2017)

Waschung nach der Salzwasser- Strandschlacht an der Nordsee.
Der Snowshoe macht sich auch im Sand gut und man wird auf der Strasse definitiv NICHT überhört.
Wäre ich regelmässig an der See unterwegs, müsste eine Rohloff nebst Riemenantrieb dran.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2017)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 582079 Anhang anzeigen 582080 Einmal Monster - immer Monster.
> Oberrohr soll nur einer bleiben? Mitte?
> Anhang anzeigen 582081



Sieht nach Kinderdisco aus! SRY !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (8. März 2017)

Neues aus dem Bikemarkt:


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2017)

Boah, der grüne aufkleber auf dem steuerrohr... und der spacerturm ist auch schwierig...


----------



## hw_doc (8. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Boah, der grüne aufkleber auf dem steuerrohr... und der spacerturm ist auch schwierig...



Für den Verkauf und womöglich auch für den künftigen Piloten halte ich die Türme für gerechtfertigt: Der eine ist klein und baut sich Fahrradkurier-mäßige Lenker ans Bike, der andere hat nen langen Oberkörper und braucht einen Spacerturm...

So lange es nur ein einzelner Aufkleber ist: Warum nicht?
Wenn nicht gleich das ganze Geröhr beklebt wird...  

Edit: IMO reicht der auf dem Sattelrohr, aber das lässt sich ja auch nach Belieben ändern...


----------



## mikeonbike (8. März 2017)

Ja, hast du natürlich recht. Die übriggebliebenen hope aufkleber kleben die jungs aber normalerweise nicht aufs geröhr...  entwertet etwas die eigentlich gute optik, finde ich


----------



## Fanatic3001 (9. März 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Weniger als den Markennamen Monster hin- bzw auszuschreiben.
> Es ist weniger verfänglich, deutet den Hersteller nur an, hat wenn schon, eben mehr Stil, ein meist individuelles Logo zu verwenden, als wenn man zB an allen Rahmenrohren und Zubehörteilen den Namen Ritchey, SRAM oder Suntour anbringen muss.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte sich fanatic3001ein Bulls Monster kaufen .



Ich hatte vorher ein Bulls Monster E - das war auch schon mit Monster Aufklebern gebrandet. Auch mit Monster Energy Schriftzug auf Akku.

Beim Cannondale sollen auch auch nur ca. 4 bleiben 

2 an naben
1 Gabel 
1 Oberrohr

Sattelstütze wird ja ne Dropper

Mir gefällt der Schriftzug - und die Farben beißen sich in echt nicht.

Danke für Eure Meinungen


----------



## Fanatic3001 (9. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Boah, der grüne aufkleber auf dem steuerrohr... und der spacerturm ist auch schwierig...



Welcher Spacerturm?


----------



## Fanatic3001 (9. März 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, aber ich würd sie alle wieder wegnehmen



Kein Problem - Geschmäcker sind verschieden und so würde ich es auch nicht fahren


----------



## skaster (9. März 2017)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Welcher Spacerturm?


Er meint das 9:0:7 von BikeSteelBorrow


----------



## mikeonbike (9. März 2017)

Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Welcher Spacerturm?



Witzbold ... es geht um das 907 ... da findet sich der turm und "hässliche" aufkleber...


----------



## BigJohn (9. März 2017)

skaster schrieb:


> Er meint das 9:0:7 von BikeSteelBorrow


Und auch der ist nicht sonderlich schlimm (vielleicht 30mm?). Mit gedrehtem Vorbau stelle ich mir das noch recht gefällig vor. Zum Aufkleber muss man keine Worte verlieren...

Achja: tolle Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (9. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Witzbold ... es geht um das 907 ... da findet sich der turm und "hässliche" aufkleber...



Sorry . Falsch verstanden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> so, gerade noch einmal die lager und die kurbel ausgebaut... ein distanzring für die kurbelwelle habe ich jetzt selbst angefertigt und jetzt schaut's in ordnung aus. die kettenlinie passt aus meiner sicht jetzt auch wieder... der mitgelieferte ring war ungefähr doppelt so breit. dann ist die restliche welle aber zur montage der kurbel böse kurz. außerdem ist die kette dann deutlich weiter rechts, was kettentechnisch echt schwierig aussah...
> 
> der linke ring zwischen lager und kurbel ist neu... war ne üble pfeilerei, bis der innendurchmesser endlich sauber auf die welle gepasst hat.
> 
> ...



Für solche Fälle habe ich mir mal von Sram ein Bündel transparenter Spacerscheiben besorgt. Selbige liegen auch den PF-Lagerkits bei. Zum Ausspacern ideal. 



Fanatic3001 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher ein Bulls Monster E - das war auch schon mit Monster Aufklebern gebrandet.


  Selbst schuld !   

*Spaß*


----------



## -zor- (9. März 2017)

so hier auch noch mal


----------



## Fanatic3001 (9. März 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle habe ich mir mal von Sram ein Bündel transparenter Spacerscheiben besorgt. Selbige liegen auch den PF-Lagerkits bei. Zum Ausspacern ideal.
> 
> Selbst schuld !
> 
> *Spaß*


----------



## Deleted 414695 (9. März 2017)

Es ist ja ein Bilder-Thread, oder?


----------



## versteher (9. März 2017)

Wie schon an anderer Stelle gewürdigt - sehr schönes Foto! 
... aber bitte (wenn möglich) nicht das selbe Bild in jedem, irgendwie passenden Unterforum posten.


----------



## boblike (9. März 2017)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## boblike (9. März 2017)

Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder. 

War dort mal in Sommer und habe in 5 Grad kaltem Wasser gebadet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## boblike (9. März 2017)

Hier der Bericht dazu:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/fat-biking-michigans-upper-peninsula

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenspecht (9. März 2017)

Frühling


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder.


Die im Videothread gut passen... 



boblike schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Magst du den Spam ausschalten?


----------



## mikeonbike (9. März 2017)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle habe ich mir mal von Sram ein Bündel transparenter Spacerscheiben besorgt. Selbige liegen auch den PF-Lagerkits bei. Zum Ausspacern ideal



Jupp, sowas hab ich auch im hasenstall... der hat aber leider nur über die kurbelaufnahme gepasst, die letzten drei mm zum lager war der innendurchmesser dann minimalst zu gering. Der von hope mitgelieferte distanzring genau doppelt so breit. Den wollte ich aber nicht halbieren...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. März 2017)

Bevor´s zu frühlingshaft wird... 


 
Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/fatbikedot...634307599210/1342646082464688/?type=3&theater


----------



## mikeonbike (10. März 2017)

Auf die gefahr hin, dass es nervt... bis auf die reifen, erst einmal letzter stand. Reifen werde ich dann wahrscheinlich die 4" jj aufziehen... die juggernauts eher nicht. Die rollen wie ein sack nüsse...


----------



## Titanbein1302 (10. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Auf die gefahr hin, dass es nervt... bis auf die reifen, erst einmal letzter stand. Reifen werde ich dann wahrscheinlich die 4" jj aufziehen... die juggernauts eher nicht. Die rollen wie ein sack nüsse...


Frage: 
Haben die juggernauts echt so einen verdammt hohen Rollwiderstand. 
Da gibt's ne Tabelle von den Franzosen da haben die über 59 Wattleistung 28 km/h wo die jj knapp an die 30 haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (10. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Frage:
> Haben die juggernauts echt so einen verdammt hohen Rollwiderstand.
> Da gibt's ne Tabelle von den Franzosen da haben die über 59 Wattleistung 28 km/h wo die jj knapp an die 30 haben



Vergleichbar, da der versuchsaufbau reproduzierbar incl. Luftdruck der reifen ist...

http://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/fat-bike-reviews

Das passt 100 % zu meinen erfahrungen. Selbst die vanhelga rollt spürbar leichter...


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Frage:


 Bilderthread.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (11. März 2017)

zuerst Fat unterwegs gewesen.




und dann Fett gegessen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> zuerst Fat unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saarländer ohne Schwenker? Alles ok bei dir?


----------



## trial_neuling (12. März 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (12. März 2017)

In ein paar Tagen werden es jetzt schon Drei Jahre , das ich meinen dicken Jungen habe . 

Wir haben sehr viel zusammen Erlebt 

Und ich liebe das breite Radel noch immer 

Im laufe der Zeit wurden zwar ein paar Teile Ausgetauscht , aber das tolle Grundkonzept ist geblieben 




 

 

 

 

 

 



Und kein Ende in Sicht


----------



## Titanbein1302 (13. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Saarländer ohne Schwenker? Alles ok bei dir?



Ja, ich halte nix von schwenken....ich will mein Fleisch so schnell wie möglich auf dem teller haben...


----------



## mikeonbike (13. März 2017)

das ist mal richtig geil...


----------



## Titanbein1302 (13. März 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das ist mal richtig geil...


Ist das schon ein Ausblick auf unser Treffen in dahn?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. März 2017)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Ist das schon ein Ausblick auf unser Treffen in dahn


mit Sicherheit aber ohne Schnee !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (13. März 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mit Sicherheit aber ohne Schnee !!!



Sag das nicht, im April gibt's den evtl auch nochmal


----------



## boblike (13. März 2017)




----------



## boblike (13. März 2017)




----------



## svennox (14. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


>


..interessant, wie auch das hier! ..Taschen müßte ich mir auch mal zulegen


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (16. März 2017)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. März 2017)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


>


Lachnummer


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (16. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Lachnummer


----------



## shibby68 (16. März 2017)

erzähl doch mal was zu der kiste oder ist das nicht deine?
ich bin ja immer für individuelle geschichten zu haben.


----------



## -zor- (16. März 2017)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


>



das Ding ist einfach nur alt oder "old school"   
die Nokian Gazzaloddi 26"x3.0 hatte ich um 2000 rum auch auf meinem Rocky, da gab es B+ also schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. März 2017)

Ich meinte auch weniger die Bereifung,mein post bezog sich eher auf die DB-Gabel!


----------



## Steeldonkey (16. März 2017)

kann doch jeder halten wie er will! ich hatte auch mal überlegt eine auf 150mm Federweg getravelte manitou dorado in mein hardtail zu bauen. wenn die performance und die optik passt, ist doch alles i.o.

nur den sattel finde ich nicht so schön . aber auch das fällt unter persönliche präferenzen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. März 2017)

Abgesehen davon,ist das hier nicht der "*Fatbike* Bilder Thread"?


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (16. März 2017)

shibby68 schrieb:


> erzähl doch mal was zu der kiste oder ist das nicht deine?
> ich bin ja immer für individuelle geschichten zu haben.


Leider nicht meine Kiste , ist ein DMR-Stahlrahmen aus ca.2000/2002. Ja der Sattel ist für'n Arsch und ja ich suche die Nakian 26x3,0 Reifen für so ein ähnliches Projekt


----------



## OnTheFly (16. März 2017)

Sachen gibts!!!





https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/moar-fat-tire-folding-frame-electric-bicycle-bike#/


----------



## -zor- (16. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon,ist das hier nicht der "*Fatbike* Bilder Thread"?



das verschwimmt doch leider immer mehr... wenn heutzutage selbst 2,6/2,8 als fett/semifett angesehen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (16. März 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> das verschwimmt doch leider immer mehr... wenn heutzutage selbst 2,6/2,8 als fett/semifett angesehen werden


Das wäre dann plus und gehört hier trotzdem nicht rein.

...

Das Klapprad könnte auch von Steinerdesign kommen


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. März 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Klapprad könnte auch von Steinerdesign kommen


Never! Zu flacher Lenkwinkel.


----------



## -zor- (16. März 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das wäre dann plus und gehört hier trotzdem nicht rein.



Klugscheißer ... aber Recht hast du


----------



## Bumble_2Punkt0 (16. März 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> da gab es B+ also schon


Hast schonmal drüber nachgedacht für was das B in B+ steht ?

Sowas gabs also 2000 schon ?


----------



## -zor- (16. März 2017)

??? verstehe die Frage nicht 
Bezeichnungen wie B - B+ gab es damals noch nicht, aber den Gazzaloddi in 26x3.0 halt schon!


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. März 2017)

-zor- schrieb:


> ??? verstehe die Frage nicht
> Bezeichnungen wie B - B+ gab es damals noch nicht, aber den Gazzaloddi in 26x3.0 halt schon!



http://www.650b.de/


----------



## -zor- (16. März 2017)

Fatbike Bilder... bitte schön


----------



## -zor- (16. März 2017)

auch fein


----------



## Linipupini (17. März 2017)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Ja der Sattel ist für'n Arsch und ja ich suche


Jeder Sattel is für'n Arsch


----------



## trial_neuling (17. März 2017)

Quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (18. März 2017)




----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. März 2017)

Fährst du barfuß?


----------



## svennox (18. März 2017)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Fährst du barfuß?


..die Frage ist berechtigt.. diese Pedalen verwundern mich auch ?!?


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. März 2017)

Quelle Surly Seite


----------



## Fanatic3001 (18. März 2017)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Fährst du barfuß?



Sind Ergometer Pedale. Hatte in Arbeit grad nix anderes zur Hand und meine Plattformpedale sind noch nicht gekommen. Gut aufgepasst 

Aber für Sommer zum See barfuß - hast mich auf Idee gebracht


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. März 2017)

Bike-Waschanlage 









Kleiner Umweg , man muss sich ja im Dezember nicht unbedingt noch nasse Füße holen


----------



## Dutshlander (18. März 2017)

z.Zt.. ist aber schon März


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. März 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> z.Zt.. ist aber schon März



Ich wusste gar nicht das man hier nur neue Bilder Posten darf


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. März 2017)

Mei schee, wird Zeit für eine "Südentour"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (18. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Mei schee, wird Zeit für eine "Südentour"



Wieder eine bei der man am besten mit Gummistiefeln fährt ???


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. März 2017)

Nur in Badeklamotten


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. März 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Nur in Badeklamotten
> Anhang anzeigen 585727



Ui hat die Muckis  

Schönes Radel


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. März 2017)

Da wirkt das Fatbike ja fast wie'n Rennrad neben der Dame....


----------



## mikeonbike (19. März 2017)

Die knackt nüsse mit den arschbacken...


----------



## divergent! (19. März 2017)

fragt sich nur wessen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2017)

Ich finde es ja verwerflich mit solchen Muckis Werbung für Muckifutter zu machen. Die Muckis kommen sicher nicht aus der Dose. Das wäre als würde ein Sternekoch Werbung für Maggi machen.... Oder der Alfons für Mcdoof

Und damit ich nicht immer nur der mit den Bedenken bin, noch eine Art Fatbike, die man hier viel zu selten sieht:












Bilder sind leider etwas klein


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. März 2017)

Ist das so ein Bambusteil?


----------



## divergent! (19. März 2017)

auch mal eins wo der rahmen halbwegs schick aussieht


----------



## BigJohn (19. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ist das so ein Bambusteil?


Jup


----------



## hw_doc (19. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ist das so ein Bambusteil?





BigJohn schrieb:


> Jup



Vorher probier noch dann doch noch mal Carbon und Titan aus...

Apropos: Im Bikemarkt ist gerade ein wirklich günstiger Fatbike-Rahmen für Rohloff gelandet (der Mann war ja auf Titan umgestiegen)!


----------



## svennox (20. März 2017)

russTi. find ich geil


----------



## Speedskater (20. März 2017)

Das schaut nach einem 3.0er Knard auf einer 65mm Felge aus?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. März 2017)

wow...



steht zur Wahl zum FdT


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. März 2017)

da meckert Herr @Ozzi bestimmt wieder


----------



## Der Kokopelli (27. März 2017)

Quelle: Facebook Fat-bike.com https://www.facebook.com/fatbikedot...634307599210/1360145934048036/?type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (29. März 2017)




----------



## jmr-biking (29. März 2017)

Alter Kram aus 2015... Fatbike Trike auf dem Weg vom Südpol zur Serie.


----------



## -zor- (29. März 2017)

Kumpel ist gerade in Shanghai und hat was nettes gefunden


----------



## Deleted 414695 (7. April 2017)

Springtime ....


----------



## Rodriguez06 (7. April 2017)




----------



## Berganbeter (11. April 2017)

Netzfund:Ich finds alle Geil!


----------



## ONE78 (12. April 2017)

Moonmen


----------



## Rommos (16. April 2017)




----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. April 2017)

Ich finde die Sram eagle ja auch cool, aber fir ein Reisefatbike sind das doch sehr teure Verschleißteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (21. April 2017)




----------



## Rommos (27. April 2017)

Proudfoot Cycles


----------



## zoomer (27. April 2017)

Dürfte eine ziemlich elastische Angelegenheit werden.
(Was nicht schlimm sein muss, müsste man erfühlen)

Aber Cool ist es.
Bei der Farbe dachte ich erst Du hättest schon wieder ein Neues


----------



## Davedr (27. April 2017)

Quelle: moosebicycle.com


----------



## Holland (27. April 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Proudfoot Cycles



Fat-Retro-Fully mit völliger Ignoranz von Baumustern (aus Stahl), die sich eher nicht bewährt haben?
Der Dämpfer stirbt wohl einen frühen Tod...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## svennox (28. April 2017)

https://fat-bike.com/2015/10/quiring-triple-b-complete-build/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (28. April 2017)




----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2017)

Coyote Ugly?


----------



## Mick-Omega (28. April 2017)

22kg....das muss man erstmal schaffen.


----------



## wtb_rider (28. April 2017)

und da geb ich n Haufen Schotter aus,....schön blöd.
zum Kompott sieht es auch noch genauso aus wie meins....und hat sogar Reflektoren.





naja man kann nicht immer Glück haben.


----------



## Ma4ik (28. April 2017)

http://forums.mtbr.com


----------



## fatbikepeg (29. April 2017)

das ist das Bike von @testvehicle 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/14440443/


----------



## ufp (29. April 2017)

Ma4ik schrieb:


>


An sich schöner Rahmen und schöne feuerrote Lackierung.
Aber die matte Gabel wäre in glänzend passender.
Und leider ist eine Farbkombination zu viel.
Entweder Sattelstütze und Vorbau-Lenkerkombination auch in schwarz, oder die Gabel und Kurbel auch in silber.


----------



## BigJohn (29. April 2017)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> http://forums.mtbr.com


Deine Quelle ist falsch. Es müsste www.google.com heißen...


----------



## Ma4ik (29. April 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Deine Quelle ist falsch. Es müsste www.google.com heißen...



Nö deine Aussage ist falsch  
Btw: Ich nutze kein google.


http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/26x5-05-xxl-958904-29.html#post13098529
@testvehicle hat es selber dort gepostet


----------



## svennox (29. April 2017)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> und da geb ich n Haufen Schotter aus,....schön blöd.
> zum Kompott sieht es auch noch genauso aus wie meins....und hat sogar Reflektoren.
> 
> 
> ...


..immer wieder tolle Bilder, DANKE DAFÜR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (29. April 2017)

150er Foes Mutz auf dem Sea Otter:






Die Reifen saugen leider (an der Optik)...


----------



## Speedskater (29. April 2017)

Diese Reifen verwendet man, wenn das Gesamtgewicht geschönt werden soll.


----------



## hw_doc (29. April 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Diese Reifen verwendet man, wenn das Gesamtgewicht geschönt werden soll.



Ich glaub, dass die durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben - dürfen sich beim Sea Otter von der Funktion her gut machen!


----------



## Davedr (29. April 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> 150er Foes Mutz auf dem Sea Otter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Speedskater schrieb:


> Diese Reifen verwendet man, wenn das Gesamtgewicht geschönt werden soll.



Der Reifen ist nur was für Asphalt Fahrer  oder Fat Bike Gewichtsposer


----------



## hw_doc (29. April 2017)

Davedr schrieb:


> Der Reifen ist nur was für Asphalt Fahrer  oder Fat Bike Gewichtsposer



Schon ausprobiert?
Für Asphalt sind sie jedenfalls nicht mal dritte Wahl...


----------



## Deleted334475 (1. Mai 2017)

Fatbonanza 2XL


----------



## Berganbeter (3. Mai 2017)

Mein neues Dickerchen:SE [email protected] in Größe M:noch ein paar Änderungen sind zu machen.Die Bulldozer kommen gleich mal runter.Fürs reine Bergab im Gelände sicher nicht schlecht,aber die Jumbo Jim sind mir einfach lieber.Wenn sie wer haben will bitte melden.Update und neue Bilder folgen demnächst.


----------



## exto (4. Mai 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Schon ausprobiert?
> Für Asphalt sind sie jedenfalls nicht mal dritte Wahl...


...dafür taugen sie im (trockenen) Gelände erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Berganbeter (4. Mai 2017)

Hier wie versprochen das Update mit den Jumbo Jim:in natura sieht das fätter aus.Reifenfreiheit denke ich geht bis 2XL rahmentechnisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (4. Mai 2017)

exto schrieb:


> ...dafür taugen sie im (trockenen) Gelände erstaunlich gut.



Außerdem bei minus Temperaturen, ohne Schnee, im Wald wirklich gut.
Jedoch halte ich den 4.0 auf einer 80er Felge als zu schmal. 65mm sollte da besser passen.


----------



## BigJohn (4. Mai 2017)

Man könnte meinen, es ist ein Hardpack-Reifen


----------



## Gravelander (5. Mai 2017)

Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05/05/sea-otter-2017-exoten/


----------



## hw_doc (5. Mai 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05/05/sea-otter-2017-exoten/


----------



## svennox (6. Mai 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05/05/sea-otter-2017-exoten/


..yeahh das rockt


----------



## Fatpak (9. Mai 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..yeahh das rockt


wie viele Ketten die wohl szammgeschustert haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (10. Mai 2017)

Fatbike Parkplatz:


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2017)

Gehst Du mit Deinem Dicken jetzt duschen


----------



## Berganbeter (10. Mai 2017)

Nö, is ja sauber


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Gehst Du mit Deinem Dicken jetzt duschen


steht doch in die Küche


----------



## Deleted334475 (10. Mai 2017)

Stimmt, aber die Pfoten sind schon in der Wanne


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Mai 2017)

Die ersten Umbauten an meinem " Neuerwerb " ( der Trend geht ja zum Zweitfatty ) sind Erledigt. 

Wegen Radgewicht:
Leichtbaureifen
Renthal Carbonlenker
Umbau von 2x10 auf 1x11
Leichter Sattel

Wegen Fahrergewicht:
Größere Bremsscheiben von 160/140 auf 203/180
Von einfacher Avid Zweikolben auf Shimano ZEE Vierkolben - Bremse

Fühlt sich schon mal sehr Gut an 

Jetzt suche ich noch leichtere Laufräder , die Surly MuleFüt sind zwar sehr Stabil , aber auch sehr schwer 
Eventuell auch noch ne leichtere Einfach-Kurbel.
Ach so , jetzt hätte ich beinahe noch die ersten Bilder Vergessen


----------



## ONE78 (12. Mai 2017)

bitte unbedingt mal mit mehr (echt-)licht fotografieren


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die ersten Umbauten an meinem " Neuerwerb " ( der Trend geht ja zum Zweitfatty ) sind Erledigt.
> 
> Jetzt suche ich noch leichtere Laufräder , die Surly MuleFüt sind zwar sehr Stabil , aber auch sehr schwer
> Eventuell auch noch ne leichtere Einfach-Kurbel.


 Glückwunsch zu dem äußerest schönen Bike, Klasse Jürgen!

da bietet sich doch die Nextie-Felge (am besten die Dreispeicher) an und eine RF Next SL Kurbel


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Mai 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem äußerest schönen Bike, Klasse Jürgen!
> 
> da bietet sich doch die Nextie-Felge (am besten die Dreispeicher) an und eine RF Next SL Kurbel



Wenn Du mein Sponsor wirst , gerne


----------



## Deleted334475 (12. Mai 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wenn Du mein Sponsor wirst , gerne


Dann würde es aber einen Stahl-Rahmen geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (17. Mai 2017)

..TREK ..
einfach mal so gefunden, wenn es schon war ..dann einfach weiter im Text


----------



## Deleted334475 (18. Mai 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..TREK ..
> einfach mal so gefunden, wenn es schon war ..dann einfach weiter im Text


Fully mit Spikes, hatten wir noch nicht


----------



## Berganbeter (19. Mai 2017)

Bikepacking?


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2017)

für Yuppies, denen Ihr Bürojob dies veranlasst.


----------



## zoomer (19. Mai 2017)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Bikepacking?




Bergwacht, Höhenrettung oder Bay Watch würde ich meinen.
Schaut mir ziemlich aufgeräumt aus.
Mir gefällt's.


----------



## Deleted334475 (19. Mai 2017)

Baywatch


----------



## zoomer (19. Mai 2017)

Da würde Dein ganzes Veschper reinpassen, falls doch mal eine Hütte unerwartet zu hat.


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Mai 2017)

Fünf Halbe passen da locker rein


----------



## -zor- (20. Mai 2017)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Bikepacking? Anhang anzeigen 606325



alter ... das nen ich mal konsequent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2017)

So könnte man ein E-Bike tarnen 

G.


----------



## accutrax (20. Mai 2017)

" overgrown oldschool bmx ".....






aus dem STW forum...von user cozz
mehr hier
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/surly-ice-cream-truck-custom-build


gruss accu


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Mai 2017)

Da hat sich einer richtig Mühe gegeben!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (20. Mai 2017)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Bikepacking? Anhang anzeigen 606325


Der kann sich nen 2. Fatbike mit einpacken 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. Mai 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> " overgrown oldschool bmx ".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der schreibt, es sei pulverbeschichtet. Wie geht das den? Sieht ja aus wie verchromt? Ist das möglich so zu pulvern?


----------



## accutrax (22. Mai 2017)

ja das geht..
gibt es schon eine weile und wird oft für autofelgen eingesetzt..
ist polyurethan mit alu partikeln und heisst meines wissens "chrom premium" ...

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gravelander (28. Mai 2017)

Quelle: http://www.axxisbikes.es/bicicleta/fat




















Mir gefällt der Rahmen sehr, sehr, sehr 

Auch wenn ich ein großer Fan dieser Carbonara bin, an diesem Rad wirkt es doch etwas unpassend, da soch sonst mit eher dünnen Rohren gearbeitet wurde und die Gabel so klobig wirkt... ansonsten sehr hübsch!


----------



## hw_doc (28. Mai 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.axxisbikes.es/bicicleta/fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puh, ganz schön laut, die Kiste - aber interessant!
Der Rahmen schaut nach dem preiswerten Stahrahmen (BBP, ... - siehe mein Grashüpfer) aus, den man auf Pinion umgearbeitet hat. Auch das Steuerrohr ist nicht von Natur aus tapered.
Das Sattel passt zwar irgendwie zur Gabel, aber...
Anosnten zu viele Teile mit irgendwelchen Labels - bei Vorbau (ist eh nen halben Meter zu lang) und Lenker würde ich mal anfangen und wohl auch die Felgen entlabeln. DIe überschüssigen Leitungen werden sicherlich noch gekürzt, trotzdem bleiben dank Pinion noch ne Menge "Kabel" übrig. Vielleicht könnte man wenigstens eins auf die andere Seite der Gabel führen...
Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass neben Kenda auch Maxxis für meinen Geschmack zu viel zu groß auf die Reifen draufschreiben?  B)
(IMO bestätigt sich bei dem Rad der Hang der Spanier, sich für zu große Rahmen zu entscheiden.)


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2017)

Pohh, das sieht ja von vorne bis hinten gräßlich aus 
Und dann noch eine 39er Riemenscheibe vorne. Scheint mir komplett wenig durchdacht.

G.


----------



## Gravelander (29. Mai 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohh, das sieht ja von vorne bis hinten gräßlich aus
> Und dann noch eine 39er Riemenscheibe vorne. Scheint mir komplett wenig durchdacht.
> 
> G.


zumindest das mit der Riemenscheibe passt schon mit der Pinion, würd ich doch meinen.


----------



## svennox (29. Mai 2017)

salsa in schwarz




http://salsacycles.com/culture/presenting_our_updated_line


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2017)

Das lindert die Augen wieder 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


> zumindest das mit der Riemenscheibe passt schon mit der Pinion, würd ich doch meinen.



Ne 39/34 am Fati muß man schon sehr wollen. Ist bei 650B normal schoh grenzwertig.
Beim Fati fehlen da ja dann sogar zwei Gänge nach unten, will man die Traktion nutzen.

G.


----------



## sigma7 (29. Mai 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> http://salsacycles.com/culture/presenting_our_updated_line


Funktioniert der Link nur bei mir nicht?


----------



## Rommos (29. Mai 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Link nur bei mir nicht?


bei mir auch nicht, Meldung: salsacycles hat sie zu oft weitergeleitet


----------



## svennox (30. Mai 2017)

..schade... stimmt leider, der salsaLink geht selbst bei mir nicht mehr ... sorry ... 

und auch weitere oder gar andere Bilder/Infos konnte ich bisher (vom toll aufgebauten Bike) auch nicht finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (30. Mai 2017)

wunderschön oder .. Salsa Mukluk Ti Fat Bike


----------



## Tomwptp (31. Mai 2017)

Hm, ich schiele auch schon nach einem Rewel imXL Format.


----------



## -zor- (1. Juni 2017)

gibt doch nichts was es nicht gibt ...



 



 

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/daily-fatbike-pic-thread-646442-post13191376.html#post13191376


----------



## Hamsterbacke72 (2. Juni 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> wunderschön oder .. Salsa Mukluk Ti Fat Bike



der lenker???


----------



## svennox (2. Juni 2017)

.. die Lenkerstellung ist mir aufgefallen.. sehr komisch


----------



## Fanatic3001 (3. Juni 2017)

Und Biken mit Grillen - nur 1 Fatbike​


----------



## hw_doc (5. Juni 2017)

Zur Abwechselung mal ein Fatty Trail:










 

Mehr dazu:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-on-one-fatty.639015/page-247#post-14592429


----------



## svennox (6. Juni 2017)

..gewagte Farbcombo


----------



## Gravelander (21. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (21. Juni 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


>



There's too much decal on that rim...

Sind das die breiten Trispokes? Sieht IMO auch nicht so gut zum Rahmen aus.


----------



## -zor- (22. Juni 2017)

ansich ja ein sehr feines Rad und rot/schwarz find ich eh schön...
aaaaber die ganze Lenker Optik und die Flaschen am Sattel 
hab diese Position für die Flaschen sowieso noch nie verstanden, man haut sich doch den ganzen Dreck vom Hinterrad auf das Mundstück, aber gut wer es mag, vielleicht sind ja dann paar Nährstoffe bei


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Juni 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> There's too much decal on that rim...
> 
> Sind das die breiten Trispokes? Sieht IMO auch nicht so gut zum Rahmen aus.


nein das sind die schmalen 65er, hab ich irgendwo bei Facebook gesehen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (22. Juni 2017)

und auch





2 Fotos von Bergziege @rsu stehen heute zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages


----------



## sigma7 (24. Juni 2017)

Fairfax, CA


----------



## Deleted334475 (24. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (26. Juni 2017)

schönes NetzfundWinterFoto


----------



## Rommos (14. Juli 2017)

Independent Fabrication Chubby D-Lux


----------



## ArminHarich (15. Juli 2017)

Das Fatbike Liegerad finde ich den Hammer. Das als E-Bike, mein Traum. Weiß jemand wo man so was bekommen könnte?

Hier noch ein weiteres Bild.


----------



## Mick-Omega (15. Juli 2017)

So, jetzt wollte ich mein Fatty auch mal hier verewigen....


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Juli 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 624383 Anhang anzeigen 624384 Anhang anzeigen 624385 Anhang anzeigen 624378 Anhang anzeigen 624379 So, jetzt wollte ich mein Fatty auch mal hier verewigen....



Sehr schönes Gerät mit Top Komponenten


----------



## Starter77 (16. Juli 2017)

Mick-Omega schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 624383 Anhang anzeigen 624384 Anhang anzeigen 624385 Anhang anzeigen 624378 Anhang anzeigen 624379 So, jetzt wollte ich mein Fatty auch mal hier verewigen....



Sehr schön, mach mal Dreck dran


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juli 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, mach mal Dreck dran



Siehst Du den Dreck an der Strebe auf Bild 3 etwa nicht? - Das muss doch wohl reichen!


----------



## Starter77 (16. Juli 2017)

Ja auf dem letzten Foto ist auch noch ein Fettfingerabdruck


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juli 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Ja auf dem letzten Foto ist auch noch ein Fettfingerabdruck



Von dem rede ich ja.


----------



## Starter77 (16. Juli 2017)

Dann ist es bei mir auf dem Handy anders sortiert  Ändert aber nix daran, ab ins Gemüse mit dem schönen Ding und es der Bestimmung zuführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick-Omega (16. Juli 2017)

Nene, völlig falsch!
Das Fatty dient nur als Schaufensterdeko für einen befreundeten Rennradladen!


----------



## svennox (18. Juli 2017)

inkl. diverser weiterer DETAILFOTOS !!!!!!!!   
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/fairwheel-bikes-builds-a-9-18kg-fat-bike-40947/


----------



## Deepmudder (18. Juli 2017)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Juli 2017)

Eins von dreien ist noch übrig geblieben!


----------



## Rommos (20. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 625900
> Eins von dreien ist noch übrig geblieben!


Wie kommt's?


----------



## sigma7 (20. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 625900
> Eins von dreien ist noch übrig geblieben!


Welche Kurbel ist das?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Juli 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wie kommt's?


Vielleicht kommt im Herbst was Neues!?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Juli 2017)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel ist das?


Ist eine RF-Next SL,ohne Reklame!


----------



## Rommos (20. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt im Herbst was Neues!?


Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt  hab's vermutet, aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Juli 2017)

falscher Thread 

Wir wollen hier was fattes sehen


----------



## svennox (21. Juli 2017)

..ach naja .. ein semiFATBIKE is auch ein Fatbike..außerdem is die BASIS ja somit schon vorhanden ..
also paßt es schon .. aber du darfst natürl. auch gern was nettes posten


----------



## hw_doc (21. Juli 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..jetzt mach mal kein Fass auf ..
> hauptsache ich sehe hier schöne oder auch Interessante FATBIKES .. alles andere ist WURSCHT !!!



Du bist mit den Bildern in diesem Faden falsch - dafür gibt es einen eigenen Faden.


----------



## svennox (21. Juli 2017)

..das is schön zu wissen


----------



## Deleted334475 (21. Juli 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..das is schön zu wissen


Dann sind wir beruhigt und können unser Fass leersaufen, zum Wohl


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Fibbs könnte ein Göcklinger Fass aufmachen



Hab kein Fass 
Und die fatten Flaschen müssen alle erst aufgefüllt werden. 
Ich bring dir dann nen SIXER mit 



 

Was wollen wir trinken (sieben? Tage lang) la la la la


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (21. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab kein Fass
> Und die fatten Flaschen müssen alle erst aufgefüllt werden.
> Ich bring dir dann nen SIXER mit
> 
> ...



Nix da! Dieses Mal *kein *Alkohol!


----------



## ufp (21. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab kein Fass
> Und die fatten Flaschen müssen alle erst aufgefüllt werden.
> Ich bring dir dann nen SIXER mit
> 
> Was wollen wir trinken (sieben? Tage lang) la la la la


Poste eure Kommentare und Bilder bitte im passenden "Alkohol Thread".


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Juli 2017)

Mein Sohn und ich haben heute seit dem Winter die erste Tour mit den Fatties gemacht. Probefahrt so zusage. Ich habe jetzt die GX-Eagle am Bike, er neue Reifen con Chao Yang und eine ganz spezielle, quasi einzigartige Kurbel.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ist nichts passendes dabei



Doch 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/offizieller-whisky-thread.447768/page-69

Wieder bissel ontopic:


 

Quelle: MTBR


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Juli 2017)

so ein Fully würde mich gerade anmachen 
leider fahr ich mit den vorhandenen Bikes schon viele zu wenig ;(


----------



## svennox (22. Juli 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> so ein Fully würde mich gerade anmachen
> leider fahr ich mit den vorhandenen Bikes schon viele zu wenig ;(


..geht mir leider genauso


----------



## Fatster (22. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## svennox (23. Juli 2017)

..man kann eben alle seine Lieblinge nicht gleichgut behandeln


----------



## svennox (23. Juli 2017)

das hier käme bei mir DANN z.B. in Frage


----------



## der FLY (23. Juli 2017)

Aber auch im Sommer macht es Spaß <3 Stütze ist mittlerweile mit Remote. Mit der 100mm Forke und 2x10 Gängen durchaus endurotauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (27. Juli 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab kein Fass
> Und die fatten Flaschen müssen alle erst aufgefüllt werden.
> Ich bring dir dann nen SIXER mit
> 
> ...


Habe fertig, war saugut wie immer. Merci Dir


----------



## Deleted 414695 (29. Juli 2017)

Herbst steht langsam vor der Tür.....
Schon mal umgerüstet....


----------



## Fatster (29. Juli 2017)

Eikehaad schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 628897 Anhang anzeigen 628898 Herbst steht langsam vor der Tür.....
> Schon mal umgerüstet....



Sehr cool  ... foliert?


----------



## Deleted 414695 (29. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> foliert


Ja! Ist aber kein schöner Job.....


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Juli 2017)

Schönes Muster!  Jetzt noch die Leitungen kürzen und die orangen Decals der Gabel abschleifen. Die Satteltasche harmoniert auch nicht gut mit der absenkbaren Sattelstütze. Da würde ich mich für ein anderes Modell entscheiden...


----------



## DerPUCK (31. Juli 2017)

Hi Leute,

@ Eikehaad: geiles Muster am Rahmen 

Also ich bin neu hier im Fatbike-Forum obwohl ich scho länger ein Fatbike habe.  Ich hab halt ab und zu mal schon geschaut, aber jetzt wirds Zeit, dass ich auch mal mein Senf dazugebe. 
Und wie ginge es am besten? Natürlich, wenn ich selber mein fettes Teil vorstelle.

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem alten Surly Pugsley: 


 

 

 
Das Rad selber habe ich gebraucht von einem netten Forummitglied gekauft mal im Bikemarkt und ein paar kleine Änderungen vorgenommen.

Hier mal eine Partliste:

Pugsley Rahmen im schmucken weiß

Avid BB7 Bremsen

3x10 Schaltung Surly Mr. Wirley Kasette Slx Black 40t Erweiterung 13-40 t
Die meisten werden jetzt sagen 3 fach Is der bescheuert nimmer ganz sauber
Aber ich könnte net auf den Schaltumfang verzichten, einfach mal den Berg rauszuschlummern mit 22-40 und überall raufzukommen oder mal auf ner Waldautobahn richtig Gas zu geben.

LRS Rolling Darryl mit Surly Nate 120 tpi vorne Larry 120 tpi hinten

Forca SPS400 Vario Stütze mit Fizik Sattel

Surly Torsion Bar Lenker mit 70er Vorbau RaceFace Ride

Ich nutze den Hobel mal gerne für eine Feierabendrunde oder als längeren Touren-Trail Jäger. Ideal für Cross-Country, längeren Touren oder netten Trails. Auch mal für eine nette Abfahrt. Auch mal schneller Aber irgendwann is doch mein Enduro Fully bequemer im Downhill. 

Aber insgesamt ein nettes Trailgeschoss.

Lebe Grüße aus dem Kulmbacher Oberland,

Johannes


----------



## Evri (31. Juli 2017)

DerPUCK schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> @ Eikehaad: geiles Muster am Rahmen
> 
> ...



Baue in dein Bike eine ordentliche Federgabel ein z.B. Mastodon von Manitou, dann kannst du dein Enduro getrost in Rente schicken  
Sobald man ein Fatbike hat, sind alle anderen Bikes in der Garage nur noch "Deko". Du wirst nicht der letzte sein, der nach dem kauf eines Fatbikes sein Enduro verkauft


----------



## Fatster (31. Juli 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Baue in dein Bike eine ordentliche Federgabel ein z.B. Mastodon von Manitou, dann kannst du dein Enduro getrost in Rente schicken
> Sobald man ein Fatbike hat, sind alle anderen Bikes in der Garage nur noch "Deko". Du wirst nicht der letzte sein, der nach dem kauf eines Fatbikes sein Enduro verkauft






Evri schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz, die Mastodon ist die steifste Gabel mit der aktuell auch *besten Performance*. Die Lefty ist besser als die Bluto RL, das ist wahr.



>>> Sarkasmus ein:
Und mit der Manitou hast Du dann ne reele Chance, in den erlesenen Forumskreis "_der wenigen_" aufgenommen zu werden, die ihr FatBike "_artgerecht_" bewegen.
<<< Sarkasmus aus:

Sorry, aber der musste jetzt sein! Ich leiste auch Abbitte und schwöre, ich tu's nie wieder *FingerhinterdemRückenkreuz*


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Juli 2017)

Ins Pugsley geht doch keine Federgabel?
Wär mir neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peng999 (31. Juli 2017)

Live aus dem Wald


----------



## Boribori (31. Juli 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Live aus dem WaldAnhang anzeigen 629433



Live aus dem "Regen"Wald


----------



## murmel04 (31. Juli 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Live aus dem WaldAnhang anzeigen 629433



  Etwas nass, sieht nicht sehr freundlich aus


----------



## Evri (31. Juli 2017)

*"Fatzke*r" nicht jeder bewegt sein Fatbike auf Waldautobahnen oder schiebt es durch die Stadt, alá Fahrrad-Rentner. Fahr erstmal eine Federgabel, dann reden wir weiter


----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> *"Fatzke*r" nicht jeder bewegt sein Fatbike auf Waldautobahnen oder schiebt es durch die Stadt, alá Fahrrad-Rentner. Fahr erstmal eine Federgabel, dann reden wir weiter


Ach du warst dieser lustige Troll?! Willst du nicht zurück zum Bumblestilzchen unter die Brücke?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Live aus dem WaldAnhang anzeigen 629433



 Oh man, du hasts gut 
Ich muß hier noch unerträgliche Hitze aussitzen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (31. Juli 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> *"Fatzke*r" nicht jeder bewegt sein Fatbike auf Waldautobahnen oder schiebt es durch die Stadt, alá Fahrrad-Rentner. Fahr erstmal eine Federgabel, dann reden wir weiter



  ... der war gut!


Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie find ich dich und deine Beiträge auf eine ziemlich unintellektuelle Art richtig knuffig ... Du könntest mein neuer Forumsliebling werden. Darf ich dir folgen?  

edit:
Ich konnte einfach nicht mehr auf deine Antwort warten und hab mal auf "Folgen" geklickt


----------



## Fatster (31. Juli 2017)

Peng999 schrieb:


> Live aus dem WaldAnhang anzeigen 629433





Boribori schrieb:


> Live aus dem "Regen"Wald





murmel04 schrieb:


> Etwas nass, sieht nicht sehr freundlich aus



Ich glaub das sind Fäden der Seidenspinnerraupe ... der @Peng999 würd nämlich niemals nicht bei Regen fahren! Der gehört doch auch zu der Fahrrad-Rentner-Waldautobahnfraktion und wenn er bei Regen führe, dann müsste er es ja danach putzen


----------



## Peng999 (31. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich glaub das sind Fäden der Seidenspinnerraupe ... der @Peng999 würd nämlich niemals nicht bei Regen fahren! Der gehört doch auch zu der Fahrrad-Rentner-Waldautobahnfraktion und wenn er bei Regen führe, dann müsste er es ja danach putzen



Die ALTE Stargabel hat einfach recht.
Bild zeigt auch ja auch meine Waldautobahn.


----------



## murmel04 (31. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte gerne die Definition von "artgerecht "bewegt.


----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne die Definition von "artgerecht "bewegt.


Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Wie wir bereits gelernt haben, bewegen hier nur ganz wenige ihr Rad artgerecht und du bist ganz sicher keiner von ihnen (übrigens genau wie ich)


----------



## murmel04 (31. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Wie wir bereits gelernt haben, bewegen hier nur ganz wenige ihr Rad artgerecht und du bist ganz sicher keiner von ihnen (übrigens genau wie ich)



Na Gott sei Dank, da bleib ich lieber bei den Normalos.
Wer will schon so ein Streber sein


----------



## Deleted334475 (31. Juli 2017)

Artgerecht gehalten


----------



## Deepmudder (31. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Artgerecht gehalten
> Anhang anzeigen 629483


Pfff, der hat sich bestimmt auf seinen dicken Cochones abgestützt....


----------



## oli_muenchen (31. Juli 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Artgerecht gehalten
> Anhang anzeigen 629483


was für ein bescheuertes bild


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Juli 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> *"Fatzke*r" nicht jeder bewegt sein Fatbike auf Waldautobahnen oder schiebt es durch die Stadt, alá Fahrrad-Rentner. Fahr erstmal eine Federgabel, dann reden wir weiter



Trailsurfer bist du es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (31. Juli 2017)

Also mit Deko an der Wand kenne ich mich schon mal aus ....


----------



## DerPUCK (1. August 2017)

Hi Leute,

meine Meinung zum Thema Starrgabel, Federgabel und Enduro usw.:
Man kann ein Fatbike mit Starrgabel auf einer glatt gebügelten Piste fahren, oder auch, wenn man genug Fahrtechnik hat auf einem härteren Trail zumindest mach das ich so. Natürlich ist das nicht so komfortabel. Aber steckt dahinter nicht ein gewisser Anspruch
Ich misse schon jetzt mein Enduro nicht mehr, auch bei den heftigeren Trails. Trotz Starrgabel 
Sicherlich ist das im Downhill bequemer zu fahren mit Enduro oder Feder/Dämpfungselemente, oder man hält es einfach aus.
Ob ich ein Fatbike mit Federgabel brauche. Eher nein Ich finde den Reiz und das Feeling einer Starrgabel hat was.  Und vor allem schluckt schon der fette Reifen viel. Sieht außerdem besser aus. Um härter zu fahren habe ich halt mehr Reifendruck, um einen Durchschlag zu vermeiden. Erhöht halt den "Hoppel-Effekt". Ist Gewöhnungssache.

Übrigens, das Pugsley kann man mit Federgabel fahren. Am bekanntesten z.b. SaSo Fatbike Fork, German a Flame, Maverick du32

Grüße aus Dem Kulmbacher Oberland ,

Johannes


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2017)

Natürlich kann ich damit auch ruppige Trails fahren.




Allerdings ist es hiermit komfortabler auf ruppigen Trails.




Und wenn es richtig ruppig wird nehm ich doch lieber das hier




Dicke Reifen können kein gut abgestimmtes Fahrwerk ersetzen.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (2. August 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Artgerecht gehalten
> Anhang anzeigen 629483


Der soll das mit nem Eislaster machen


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. August 2017)

Salsa Mukluk






(Quelle)


----------



## Fatster (3. August 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Salsa Mukluk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW!*


----------



## exto (6. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> *WOW!*



Ach ich weiß nicht...

Der Knick nervt!


----------



## Fatster (6. August 2017)

exto schrieb:


> Ach ich weiß nicht...
> 
> Der Knick nervt!



Möge dir der Moment erspart bleiben, wo dein "Gehänge" eben diesen Knick zu schätzen wissen wollen würde täte  

Ernsthaft:
Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, klar, aber mein Gesamteindruck war - und ist nach wie vor -  einfach nur: "WOW! "


----------



## ufp (6. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Möge dir der Moment erspart bleiben, wo dein "Gehänge" eben diesen Knick zu schätzen wissen wollen würde täte
> 
> Ernsthaft:
> Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, klar, aber der Gesamteindruck war - und ist nach wie vor -  einfach nur: "WOW! "


Also ich finde den Knick auch nicht schön und optisch entbehrlich.

Allein die Farbe ist dermaßen langweilig (grau grau grau; wie das momentane Wetter, die Straßen, die Häuser; gähn...).
So schaut ein gescheites, schönes, fetziges und doch einigermaßen dezentes Fat Bike bzw Carbon bzw Salsa aus:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/dsc08299-jpg.630820/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (6. August 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Knick auch nicht schön und optisch entbehrlich.
> 
> Allein die Farbe ist dermaßen langweilig (grau grau grau; wie das momentane Wetter, die Straßen, die Häuser; gähn...).
> So schaut ein gescheites, schönes, fetziges und doch einigermaßen dezentes Fat Bike bzw Carbon bzw Salsa aus:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/dsc08299-jpg.630820/



Danke


----------



## exto (7. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Möge dir der Moment erspart bleiben, wo dein "Gehänge" eben diesen Knick zu schätzen wissen wollen würde täte



Deine guten Wünsche kommen leider deutlich zu spät 

Aber eins steht fest: Der Schmerz geht, der Knick bleibt 

Aber ansonsten find ich das Rad auch schön. Elegant irgendwie.


----------



## Fatster (7. August 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Allein die Farbe ist dermaßen langweilig (grau grau grau; wie das momentane Wetter, die Straßen, die Häuser; gähn...).
> So schaut ein gescheites, schönes, fetziges und doch einigermaßen dezentes Fat Bike bzw Carbon bzw Salsa aus:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/dsc08299-jpg.630820/



Du hast ja so Recht  ... und ich meine R*hust*


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. August 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Du hast ja so Recht  ... und ich meine R*hust*



Vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit warst Du auch schon mal Bunter Unterwegs


----------



## svennox (8. August 2017)

..schon toll das salsa, aber der Knick im Oberrohr will AUCH mir nicht gefallen, sorry


----------



## BigJohn (21. August 2017)

Ist es eigentlich eine amerikanische Tugend, so lange wahllos Teile in eine Ecke zu werfen, bis ein Rad dabei rauskommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. August 2017)

Amerika First!


----------



## dukestah (23. August 2017)

ich weiß nicht, aber mit der Gabel kann ich mich einfach optisch nicht anfreunden, je flacher der Lenkwinkel umso schlimmer wird es...


----------



## Fabeymer (25. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich eine amerikanische Tugend, so lange wahllos Teile in eine Ecke zu werfen, bis ein Rad dabei rauskommt?



Nein, die haben oft nur nicht so 'nen Stylestock im Arsch wie die Leute hierzulande, probieren mal was und gehen dann einfach fahren.


----------



## Deleted334475 (25. August 2017)

Gut das ich kein Ami bin


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2017)

Naja, das abgebildete Rad ist glaub ich purer Style. Deswegen kann man schonmal auch sagen, das es wohl mal richtig in die Hose gegangen ist 
Wobei man es auch mal aus anderen Perspektiven sehen müßte.

G.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. August 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, das abgebildete Rad ist glaub ich purer Style. Deswegen kann man schonmal auch sagen, das es wohl mal richtig in die Hose gegangen ist
> Wobei man es auch mal aus anderen Perspektiven sehen müßte.
> 
> G.



Alles, was da dran ist, taugt mir. Würde nur nen C13 fahren wollen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Alles, was da dran ist, taugt mir. Würde nur nen C13 fahren wollen.



Auf dem Bild siehts einfach so aus als würde die Gabel garnicht so recht passen. 
Aber wie gesagt, glaube das Bild ist schon richtig verzerrt.

G.


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2017)

Ist halt ein Rad für ettliche Tausender. Klar sind da viele tolle Teile dran, aber zusammen passt da gar nix. Allein schon die Dually Felgen...


----------



## svennox (5. September 2017)

So ! ..jetzt ist es endlich soweit .. demnächst zeige ich hier mein TitanFATBIKE .. 

Ich mach mich nämlich gleich auf dem Weg in die Natur .. und werde bestimmt auch ein paar Fotos schießen, also bis nachher


----------



## Gravelander (5. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (6. September 2017)

sehr schön!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. September 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> So ! ..jetzt ist es endlich soweit .. demnächst zeige ich hier mein TitanFATBIKE ..


wo bleibt es?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. September 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wo bleibt es?


wahrscheinlich fährt er immer noch....


----------



## Deleted334475 (6. September 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich fährt er immer noch....


oder wo anders noch so einige Bilder hochladen


----------



## fatbikepeg (6. September 2017)

Wiedermal ein typisches Phänomen von "Geilmachen und nicht abliefern".


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (6. September 2017)

Gravelander schrieb:


>


Ich bin verliebt, mehr Infos bitte!!!


----------



## Starter77 (6. September 2017)

nicht nur Du....


----------



## svennox (6. September 2017)

..Fotos kommen schon noch .. keine Sorge liebe Leute ! 

Hab allerdings gerade noch andere Baustellen um die ich mich kümmern möchte 

D.h. ..Ein paar tolle Fotos hab ich schon geschossen von meinem neuen Fatbike..
wußte jedoch nicht das viele hier SOOO ungeduldig sind ..


----------



## fatbikepeg (6. September 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt, mehr Infos bitte!!!


Das Bild stammt von hier:
http://www.moonmenbikes.com
siehe "Gallery"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. September 2017)

Da braucht's ja nen Lottogewinn!


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2017)

Moonmen hatten wir hier doch schon. Die haben sich von Black Sheep abgespalten und sind gleichermaßen teuer


----------



## svennox (7. September 2017)

mein 1.Fatbike .. und ich bin extrem positiv überrascht .. wie entspannt sich das ganze fährt .. einfach HERRLICHES FAHRGEFÜHL 

ps. ..hoffe ein paar von euch gefällt es .. auch wenn z.Zt. "nur" 4er semi-breite Reifen montiert sind ..


----------



## Rommos (7. September 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> mein 1.Fatbike .. und ich bin extrem positiv überrascht .. wie entspannt sich das ganze fährt .. einfach HERRLICHES FAHRGEFÜHL
> 
> ps. ..hoffe ein paar von euch gefällt es .. auch wenn z.Zt. "nur" 4er semi-breite Reifen montiert sind ..


Schöne Rahmenform, gerade Rohre 
Zeig doch bitte mal ein paar Details mehr...


----------



## svennox (7. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Schöne Rahmenform, gerade Rohre
> Zeig doch bitte mal ein paar Details mehr...


SEHR GERN UND DANKE für den Zuspruch ! 
.. auch mir gefallen besonders gerade Rahmenrohre .. und auch ein paar Details werde ich gern noch zeigen..
aber bitte habt in Zukunft etwas mehr Geduld mit mir ..als bisher .. d.h. in den nächsten Tagen werde ich noch so einiges veröffentlichen


----------



## Fatster (7. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Schöne Rahmenform, gerade Rohre
> Zeig doch bitte mal ein paar Details mehr...



Stimmt!  ... Rahmenform ist super schön und die Ausstattung schaut auch nach "Bike wird auch gefahren" aus! Alles richtig gemacht, soweit ich das bislang beurteilen kann!  

Na denn, hau rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (7. September 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Stimmt!  ...
> Rahmenform ist super schön und die Ausstattung schaut auch nach "Bike wird auch gefahren" aus!
> Alles richtig gemacht, soweit ich das bislang beurteilen kann!
> 
> Na denn, hau rein!


..ohhhjaaa .. gefahren wird es .. !!! und wie !!! 
UND genau deshalb sind auch schon ein paar Gebrauchsspuren zu finden, aber egal .. das Teil macht extrem Spaß ..
.. zur Not werden eben .. wenn es wirklich sein muss .. die unschönen Teile bisweilen ausgetauscht .. aber dazu ist es ja auch da


----------



## Wendo (7. September 2017)

Richtig schöne Kiste - dünne, gerade Rohre in Verbindung mit den dicken Reifen ist für mich immer noch die beste Kombination


----------



## BigJohn (7. September 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> mein 1.Fatbike .. und ich bin extrem positiv überrascht .. wie entspannt sich das ganze fährt .. einfach HERRLICHES FAHRGEFÜHL
> 
> ps. ..hoffe ein paar von euch gefällt es .. auch wenn z.Zt. "nur" 4er semi-breite Reifen montiert sind ..


Findest du das irgendwie geil mit dem Neupreis zu posen?


----------



## svennox (7. September 2017)

..wieso posen  ..wenn so ein Teil nunmal Geld kostet ..außerdem interessiert es dem einen oder anderen ja auch 

ZUDEM habe ich es nicht hier sondern nur in meinem FotoAlbum erwähnt .. oder muss ich dich erst um Erlaubnis bitten ! 

Ne sorry Leute .. aber auf sowas rum zu hacken finde ich echt lächerlich !!!


----------



## Fatster (7. September 2017)

Mir gefällt einfach das Bike! Und da ich es nicht bezahlen muss, ist es mir auch völlig *egal, *ob es 1.500,- oder 10.000,- Okken kostet.

Wobei jedem klar sein dürfte, dass ein Titanfatbike eher in die letztere (und damit für *mich* eher unrealisierbare) Richtung geht.

Aber *ich* kann "gönnen" und freu mich für @svennox


----------



## DerPUCK (7. September 2017)

@svennox geile Karre =) voll geile Raser bzw. Touren Geo Viel Spaß damit echt geile Karre =)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. September 2017)

@Fatster wer einen ICT fährt,braucht auch auf nix neidisch zu sein!


----------



## sigma7 (7. September 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> mein 1.Fatbike .. und ich bin extrem positiv überrascht .. wie entspannt sich das ganze fährt .. einfach HERRLICHES FAHRGEFÜHL
> 
> ps. ..hoffe ein paar von euch gefällt es .. auch wenn z.Zt. "nur" 4er semi-breite Reifen montiert sind ..


Schick! Gerade, Schlanke Rohre. Und der Lenker deutlich tiefer als der Sattel.


----------



## Fatster (7. September 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Fatster wer einen ICT fährt,braucht auch auf nix neidisch zu sein!




Das hab ich neulich bei Kehre 48 auch vor mich hingebrabbelt, als ich das 20kg Monster den Berg hochgetreten habe ... und bei Kehre 47 ... und 46 ... und 45 ... und jede einzelne besch****** Kehre danach auch.
Da war ich auf des @sigma7 s halb so schweres Carbon Salsa aber mal *sowas *von neidisch


----------



## dukestah (8. September 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Da war ich auf des @sigma7 s halb so schweres Carbon Salsa aber mal *sowas *von neidisch



tja, das denke ich auch wenn ich neben meiner frau mit ihrem 11 kg salsa den berg hochschnaufe, abber wenn sie sich dann wieder nicht traut mal schön einen wurzelweg runterzuhacken weil das filigrankarbon vielleicht doch nicht hält, dann freu ich mich wieder über 17 kg robuste technik mit federgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (8. September 2017)

dukestah schrieb:


> tja, das denke ich auch wenn ich neben meiner frau mit ihrem 11 kg salsa den berg hochschnaufe, abber wenn sie sich dann wieder nicht traut mal schön einen wurzelweg runterzuhacken weil das filigrankarbon vielleicht doch nicht hält, dann freu ich mich wieder über 17 kg robuste technik mit federgabel



Und irgendwo dazwischen liegt die gesunde Mitte...
B)


----------



## sigma7 (8. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und irgendwo dazwischen liegt die gesunde Mitte...
> B)


Die Schätzung von @Fatster ist sehr optimistisch, das erwähnte Beargrease wiegt knapp 13 Kilogramm


----------



## dukestah (8. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und irgendwo dazwischen liegt die gesunde Mitte...
> B)


wird schwierig mit Pinion und Federgabel, da muss der Rest ja alles Karbon werden und dann hat man gleich wieder das selbe Problem wie die weight weenies 
für leicht fahr ich mein Karbon-Plus-Fully mit knapp 12 kg, mit 3" kommt man erstaunlich weit und gehalten hat es bis jetzt auch


----------



## Rubberduckxi (8. September 2017)

Ist das cool


----------



## -zor- (9. September 2017)

das mit den bunten Taschen ist der Knaller


----------



## Rommos (9. September 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ist das cool
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 641845 Anhang anzeigen 641846 Anhang anzeigen 641847 Anhang anzeigen 641848 Anhang anzeigen 641849



Ich weiß nicht, kann den Teilen nix abgewinnen (obwohl cool gemacht, auch die Taschensysteme) - aber über sog. Reiseradler mit 4 Ortliebtaschen rundum, Lenkertasche vorn und Rolle hinten wird abgelästert. Und dann aber so ein hipster "Umzugsgerät" bewegen 
Dann lieber ein Cargobike (Frontladefläche) in Fatbikeausführung


----------



## hw_doc (9. September 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ist das cool
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 641845 Anhang anzeigen 641846 Anhang anzeigen 641847 Anhang anzeigen 641848 Anhang anzeigen 641849



Gibt es dazu ne Geschichte?


----------



## Fatster (9. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu ne Geschichte?



Bestimmt! 

Auch wenn ich nicht weiß, wie sie beginnt, aber das Ende lautet auf jeden Fall:

_"Und wenn ihre Oberschenkel nicht geplatzt sind, dann treten sie noch heute"  _


----------



## ice_bear (9. September 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ist das cool
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 641845 Anhang anzeigen 641846 Anhang anzeigen 641847 Anhang anzeigen 641848 Anhang anzeigen 641849




Dann lieber Surly BFD
Steel is real


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. September 2017)

@svennox, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Titan-Moppel und willkommen im Club.

Ich habe meinen Titan-Moppel vom 27.08. bis 05.09. vom Tegernsee über Monte Grappa nach Riva getreten. (Bericht folgt)

Am Pragser Wildsee




Ich bin noch paar Tage am Gardasee und gestern habe ich Moppel die Monte Zugna Trails runter gescheucht, ca. 13,5 kg scheint ein gutes Mittlemaß zu sein. Die Enduro-Fahrer waren etwas überrascht was mit einem Moppel alles möglich ist.


----------



## Starter77 (9. September 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ist das cool
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 641845 Anhang anzeigen 641846 Anhang anzeigen 641847 Anhang anzeigen 641848 Anhang anzeigen 641849



Das neue Blackborow.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (9. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu ne Geschichte?



Infos hier:
https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/09/08/salsa-blackborow-is-reborn-as-mid-long-adventure-fat-bike/


----------



## mikeonbike (10. September 2017)

Umzug... So'n sch****...


----------



## Rommos (10. September 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Umzug... So'n sch****...



Laufradpotential für 2 weitere Fatbikes


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. September 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Umzug... So'n sch****...


Hasenstall zu klein geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (10. September 2017)

Ich brauche den hasenstall anderweitig für klamotten - kletterzeug, kinderspielzeug, kinderwagen usw... 

Was da noch an material, schaltgruppen, lenker sättel usw im schuppen liegt... Darf gar nicht drüber nachdenken, was das irgendwann mal gekostet hat...


----------



## dukestah (11. September 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> Umzug... So'n sch****...


das sieht ja aus wie bei mir 
fällt mir ein, ich muss endlich mal Zeug in den Bikemarkt packen, hab so viele Sachen rumliegen die ich nicht mehr verwende...


----------



## oli_muenchen (11. September 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @svennox, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Titan-Moppel und willkommen im Club.
> 
> Ich habe meinen Titan-Moppel vom 27.08. bis 05.09. vom Tegernsee über Monte Grappa nach Riva getreten. (Bericht folgt)
> 
> ...


Was für eine Fox Gabel fährst Du da? Und woher bezogen? Wie teuer?


----------



## DrachenDingsda (11. September 2017)

Fox 34 27,5plus Boost

Je nach Modell Zwischen 500-1300eu


----------



## Speedskater (11. September 2017)

Rene, Du hast die 140mm Federweg vergessen.


----------



## Rommos (11. September 2017)

noch so ein langes Teil 



 





Blacksheep tumbler


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. September 2017)

nicht schön


----------



## Tomwptp (12. September 2017)

Die sind schon sehr speziell, nix zum Trailsurfen.


----------



## svennox (12. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Schöne Rahmenform, gerade Rohre
> Zeig doch bitte mal ein paar Details mehr...




_

_

_

_


----------



## svennox (12. September 2017)

..und noch mal im Ganzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (12. September 2017)

steht seit Samstag in meiner Garage....


----------



## hw_doc (12. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, kann den Teilen nix abgewinnen (obwohl cool gemacht, auch die Taschensysteme) - aber über sog. Reiseradler mit 4 Ortliebtaschen rundum, Lenkertasche vorn und Rolle hinten wird abgelästert. Und dann aber so ein hipster "Umzugsgerät" bewegen
> Dann lieber ein Cargobike (Frontladefläche) in Fatbikeausführung



Ich hab da bislang nur das Teil vor Augen, das immer wieder in verschiedenen Farbvariationen in den KlAnz auftaucht:
Und das hat leider nen Semi-Slick vorne drauf, dazu auch ne merkwürdig anmutende Bremse und wie es um die Bodenfreiheit bestellt ist, ist auch eher fraglich. Ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht schon das KO des Prinzips für Fatbike-mäßige Einsätze ist - aber Du hast nun die Chance, der Welt das Gegenteil zu beweisen! (Unterwegs-Bilder stark erwünscht!)
B)


----------



## Fatster (12. September 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> ...



In Zeiten, in denen SRAM den Umwerfer schon fast für "tot" erklärt, ist deine 3-fach-Kurbel aber mal ein richtiges Statement!  
Sag mal was zur Übersetzung:  3x10, seh ich richtig? 
44-32-22  und 11-34?


----------



## Fatster (12. September 2017)

29erBiker schrieb:


> steht seit Samstag in meiner Garage....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 642909
> Anhang anzeigen 642910



Ist das ein M-Rahmen mit 120mm BLUTO?


----------



## 29erBiker (12. September 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ist das ein M-Rahmen mit 120mm BLUTO?



Nein, ein L, Bluto mit 120mm passt.


----------



## Rommos (12. September 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich hab da bislang nur das Teil vor Augen, das immer wieder in verschiedenen Farbvariationen in den KlAnz auftaucht:
> Und das hat leider nen Semi-Slick vorne drauf, dazu auch ne merkwürdig anmutende Bremse und wie es um die Bodenfreiheit bestellt ist, ist auch eher fraglich. Ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht schon das KO des Prinzips für Fatbike-mäßige Einsätze ist - aber Du hast nun die Chance, der Welt das Gegenteil zu beweisen! (Unterwegs-Bilder stark erwünscht!)
> B)


Das Teil kenn ich auch 
Klar wird so ein Frontlader nicht arg geländegängig sein....Forststrasse geht sicher. Aber mit einem vollbepackten Surly BFD oder dem Salsa wirst du auch keine krassen Singletrails rocken...

Aber ist ja auch egal jeder, darf auf seine Weise spinnen  und bikes seiner Wahl bauen und bewegen

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Fatster (13. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Das Teil kenn ich auch
> ... Aber mit einem vollbepackten Surly BFD oder dem Salsa wirst du auch keine krassen Singletrails rocken...
> 
> Aber ist ja auch egal jeder, darf auf seine Weise spinnen  und bikes seiner Wahl bauen und bewegen
> ...



Och, ich weiß nicht  ... das SALSA sieht schon so aus, als ob man damit auch auf "normalen" (ja, ich weiß: Was ist schon "normal"? ) Mittelgebirgstrails was anfangen könnte. Arg viel schwerer als ein TRUCK wird es schätzungsweise nicht sein und vor allem im uphill sollten bei dem Radstand Steigungsprozente fahrbar sein, von denen wir Kurz-Radständler nur träumen. 
Limitierender Faktor scheint da dann  *tatsächlich*  nur der Wums in den Oberschenkeln zu sein  
Klar, Hinterrad versetzen könnte zum Problem werden (isses bei mir aber auch so!)  und auch tiefe Absätze könnten zum Problem werden, aber ich würd das Ding trotz allem echt super gern mal auf meinen Hometrails fahren.


----------



## BigJohn (14. September 2017)

@Rommos @hw_doc sprecht ihr von dem Teil mit dem Roller-Vorderreifen inkl. Tachowelle?


----------



## Rommos (14. September 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> @Rommos @hw_doc sprecht ihr von dem Teil mit dem Roller-Vorderreifen inkl. Tachowelle?


Ich denke schon...

Hier gibt es auch etliche Infos dazu wie mit der vorderen Radführung des Italjet Dragster was gebastelt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. September 2017)

Wie geil ist das denn!!!!!!!


----------



## DrachenDingsda (14. September 2017)

Kommen da etwa Gelüste auf den blauen Fuhrpark zu erweitern? Ich meine damit hat man die Show auf seiner Seite


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. September 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Kommen da etwa Gelüste auf den blauen Fuhrpark zu erweitern? Ich meine damit hat man die Show auf seiner Seite


Das Exponat dürfte wohl unverkäuflich sein!


----------



## hw_doc (14. September 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Ich denke schon...
> 
> Hier gibt es auch etliche Infos dazu wie mit der vorderen Radführung des Italjet Dragster was gebastelt wurde



Ja. 


Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 643629
> Wie geil ist das denn!!!!!!!





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das Exponat dürfte wohl unverkäuflich sein!



Wundert mich, dass das hier erst jetzt bekannt zu werden scheint...

Nein, in den KlAnz werden immer mal wieder Bausätze und auch Kompletträder davon angeboten!


----------



## BigJohn (14. September 2017)

Ist bekannt, was da für ein Rahmen verbaut ist? Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Motor und eine LKW-Zulassung.


----------



## hw_doc (14. September 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist bekannt, was da für ein Rahmen verbaut ist? Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Motor und eine LKW-Zulassung.



Das Sputnik-Teil wird mutmaßlich von dem Verkäufer zusammengebraten - zumindest scheint er davon mehr als einen Rahmen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2017)

Ich vermute halt, dass wie beim Recycle Bronte ein Standardrahmen ins Lastenrad eingefügt wird. Zu Beginn war es ein altes trek, inzwischen eben ein Fatbike


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2017)

und unten das ist ein alter T-träger oder wie...


----------



## Speedskater (15. September 2017)

Ich finde das Ding zu Lang, zum einkaufen ist es ausreichend wenn ein Kasten Bier drauf passt.


----------



## Fatster (15. September 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich finde das Ding zu Lang, zum einkaufen ist es ausreichend wenn ein Kasten Bier drauf passt.



So einen Kasten packt man auf umgebaute "Baby-Tragen" und transportiert sie radelnderweise auf dem Rücken. So kann man weiterhin "schöne" Räder fahren und muss trotzdem nicht verdursten.


----------



## BigJohn (15. September 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> So einen Kasten packt man auf umgebaute "Baby-Tragen" und transportiert sie radelnderweise auf dem Rücken. So kann man weiterhin "schöne" Räder fahren und muss trotzdem nicht verdursten.


Oder ein einfacher Anhänger. Da transportiere ich vier Kisten Bier und Wasser und ohne jegliches Kippmoment. Als Bonus wirds mir mein Rücken danken, wenn ich mal dein Alter erreicht habe


----------



## Rommos (15. September 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Oder ein einfacher Anhänger. Da transportiere ich vier Kisten Bier und Wasser und ohne jegliches Kippmoment. Als Bonus wirds mir mein Rücken danken, wenn ich mal dein Alter erreicht habe


...aber was die Leber sagen wird im Alter?


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (16. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 644586



ABS 

A-rsch B-remst S-chneller


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. September 2017)

Sackgrowling


----------



## Starter77 (18. September 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Sackgrowling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (21. September 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> In Zeiten, in denen SRAM den Umwerfer schon fast für "tot" erklärt, ist deine 3-fach-Kurbel aber mal ein richtiges Statement!
> Sag mal was zur Übersetzung:  3x10, seh ich richtig?
> 44-32-22  und 11-34?


Kandidat hat 100puntke 
11-36 XX-Kassette


----------



## hw_doc (3. Oktober 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das Exponat dürfte wohl unverkäuflich sein!





BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich vermute halt, dass wie beim Recycle Bronte ein Standardrahmen ins Lastenrad eingefügt wird. Zu Beginn war es ein altes trek, inzwischen eben ein Fatbike





Rommos schrieb:


> Ich denke schon...
> 
> Hier gibt es auch etliche Infos dazu wie mit der vorderen Radführung des Italjet Dragster was gebastelt wurde



So:





https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ike-cargobike-transportrad/728813622-217-372?
Wer will, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## Pimper (7. Oktober 2017)

Ist der hier schon bekannt ?

Echt vergoldet, Logo mit Diamanten (500 Stk.) und Saphire (600 Stk.). Limitiert auf nur 13 Stück - schade eigentlich. ^^
Falls einer nicht weiß, wohin mit der Kohle: 1 Million US-Dollar. Dein Name wird eingraviert....






















[Quelle: http://raredelights.com/worlds-expensive-extreme-mountain-bike-costs-1-million/)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Oktober 2017)

Schwachsinn!
Das war schon im Fatbike Fotoalbum zu sehen!
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1745761


----------



## fatbikepeg (7. Oktober 2017)

das kann man auch billiger haben 
https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...er-wurzelholz-absolut-edel/669464991-217-6936


----------



## Pimper (8. Oktober 2017)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> das kann man auch billiger haben



Is aber ohne Diamanten.


----------



## divergent! (8. Oktober 2017)

aber gleich hässlich


----------



## svennox (9. Oktober 2017)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ist der hier schon bekannt ?
> Echt vergoldet, Logo mit Diamanten (500 Stk.) und Saphire (600 Stk.). Limitiert auf nur 13 Stück - schade eigentlich. ^^
> Falls einer nicht weiß, wohin mit der Kohle: 1 Million US-Dollar. Dein Name wird eingraviert....
> 
> ...


..wie du schon sagtest ..
SCHADE das manche nicht wissen wohin mit ihrem Geld .. ein Teil spenden wäre sicherlich HILFREICHER als sowas


----------



## ziploader (9. Oktober 2017)

zusätzliche ist es nicht fahrbar. Vergoldete Bremsscheiben sehe nach dem ersten mal abremsen beschissen aus. Reine Deko und Werbung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yo_eddy (9. Oktober 2017)

ziploader schrieb:


> Vergoldete Bremsscheiben sehe nach dem ersten mal abremsen beschissen aus.



Das ganze Ding sieht beschissen aus. Auch vor dem ersten Abbremsen!


----------



## Pimper (10. Oktober 2017)

Ja, die Eliten und ihre Exklusivität von heute wissen leider nicht mehr, wo sie hin sollen. Und enden deshalb immer öfter in der Häßlichkeit. So nach dem Motto "Ich bin so exklusiv, ich kann's mir sogar leisten häßlich zu sein".

Ist wie bei Wein: ein teurer schmeckt meistens nicht. In einem Restaurant in Italien oder Frankreich schmeckt der Billig-Hauswein zum Mineralwasserpreis seltsamerweise immer am besten.


----------



## hw_doc (10. Oktober 2017)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ist der hier schon bekannt ?
> 
> Echt vergoldet, Logo mit Diamanten (500 Stk.) und Saphire (600 Stk.). Limitiert auf nur 13 Stück - schade eigentlich. ^^
> Falls einer nicht weiß, wohin mit der Kohle: 1 Million US-Dollar. Dein Name wird eingraviert....
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht, wann man die Idee für das Teil umgesetzt hat - aber:
Die Basis ist ausgenscheinlich ein altes Mukluk, das obendrein unter demselben Problem leidet, wie meins bis vor kurzem: Gabel geht garnicht.

Der Ansatz, ein Standardrad (seiner Klasse) mit überwiegend Standardkomponenten einfach überzuduschen und dann für diesen völlig absurden Preis verkaufen zu wollen, ist sträflich unkreativ - hoffentlich sind die drauf sitzen geblieben, nicht nur wegen des Kabelbinders...
Schon für einen Bruchteil des Preises müsste man ganz anders ansetzen - auch ein VW Golf bleibt halt unabhängig von der Farbe immer noch ein VW Golf. Damit trifft man vielleicht den Nerv von ein paar neureichen Gold-Liebhabern, die den Rest sonst irrsinnig standardmäßig lieben - alle anderen finden es aus den verschiedensten Gründen obszön.


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Oktober 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wann man die Idee für das Teil umgesetzt hat -


Sagen wir mal so, hinten ist ein Endomorph drauf. 
Ich stimme dir im Übrigen uneingeschränkt zu.


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Oktober 2017)

Alles richtig,  aber eigentlich die Diskussion nicht wert!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Oktober 2017)

Das Teil ist schon so alt,da war ein Mukluk noch was besonderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (11. Oktober 2017)

Hey, immerhin wurden keine Large Marges mit Bremsflanke vergoldet. 

@hw_doc es ist Hoffnung in sicht. Per CVD müsste man auch eine Sarma Gabel vergoldet bekommen


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Oktober 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 652599




 Fotoshop


----------



## Fatster (11. Oktober 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Fotoshop



Wenn nicht, dann wäre der Gerät ab (Seiten-)Windstärke 2 wohl nicht mehr fahrbar!


----------



## Woppes (11. Oktober 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das Teil ist schon so alt,da war ein Mukluk noch was besonderes!



Ein Mukluk ist immer noch was besonderes...vor allem in grün...


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Oktober 2017)

Woppes schrieb:


> Ein Mukluk ist immer noch was besonderes...vor allem in grün...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 652617



Schön 

Aber aus der Perspektive sieht es aus als ob vorn 24" und hinten 28" Räder drin sind


----------



## Woppes (11. Oktober 2017)

Da geb ich dir recht...


----------



## Woppes (11. Oktober 2017)

Besser? 
Viele Grüße von unterwegs


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Fotoshop



Ich wars nicht


----------



## Girl (11. Oktober 2017)

Bedingt, sind das unterschiedliche Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Oktober 2017)

Kona Wozo auf 27,5 x 4,5" Bontrager Barbegazis










(Quelle)


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe dann mal noch schnell die neueLaufräderTubelessumbaudichtheitstestfahrt durchgeführt. Bestanden!


----------



## Pimper (11. Oktober 2017)

(dunkles, kräftiges) Grün mit braunem Sattel find ich nicht schlecht, die Kombi....

allerdings korrigiere ich für mich: Ein Mukluk ist immer noch was besonderes...vor allem in Titan... 

Ich warte auf den Schnee..


----------



## Woppes (14. Oktober 2017)

Girl schrieb:


> Bedingt, sind das unterschiedliche Reifen?


Falls die Frage an mich ging...nein 2x JJ
Gruß Woppes


----------



## Fatpak (17. Oktober 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Kona Wozo auf 27,5 x 4,5" Bontrager Barbegazis




auf welche Felgen hängen die?

lg


----------



## cherokee190 (17. Oktober 2017)

Fatpak schrieb:


> auf welche Felgen hängen die?
> 
> lg




sieht nach Bontrager Jackalope aus


----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2017)

Die Anfänge...
















Quelle:
https://fat-bike.com/2017/10/fat-video-tuesday-fat-bike-pioneer-roundtable-part-2/


----------



## digi-foto.at (23. Oktober 2017)

Hab heute auch auf 4.8 umgerüstet..
Bin schon gespannt wie sich das nun fährt 









cu
Kurt


----------



## Fatster (24. Oktober 2017)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Hab heute auch auf 4.8 umgerüstet..
> Bin schon gespannt wie sich das nun fährt
> 
> 
> ...



***Sarkasmus EIN*** 

Das ist ja echt ein brutaaaler Unterschied zu den JUMBO's

***Sarkasmus AUS*** 


Hallo Kurt,
nein, alles gut!   Der Vorher-Nachher-Unterschied im Fahrverhalten wird sicherlich mehr als deutlich zu Tage treten. Du wirst traktions- und griptechnisch einen Quantensprung machen, dafür rollt's halt schwerer - so what, es wird eh Winter!? 

Viel Spaß mit den Dingern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shibby68 (24. Oktober 2017)

rollwiderstand gewöhnst dich schnell dran. dafür wirst nur noch grinsen. allein für die optik hat sichs schon gelohnt.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (24. Oktober 2017)

Kontrast


----------



## svennox (25. Oktober 2017)

..ach .. jetzt hab ich es auch im Netz gefunden .. inkl. Details 








Quelle : http://theradavist.com/2017/09/mike-kid-riemers-salsa-blackborow-with-ode-to-trout-cedaero-bags/#16


----------



## Starter77 (25. Oktober 2017)

Wie viele Glieder die Kette nur hat


----------



## Fatster (25. Oktober 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Wie viele Glieder die Kette nur hat



Genügend!  ... aber ganz ehrlich: Das Ding hat was!


----------



## Starter77 (25. Oktober 2017)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Oktober 2017)

Wer mit so viel Zeug auf Radresie geht, sollte vielleicht doch lieber beim Wohnmobil bleiben


----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Oktober 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wer mit so viel Zeug auf Radresie geht, sollte vielleicht doch lieber beim Wohnmobil bleiben



ich kann mir für mich nicht vorstellen das das Spaß macht, ich bewundere Leute die mit Gepäck 100erte von km auf Landstrassen und Forstautobahnen abspulen   die Leute haben meinen Respekt!
(also ich bin auch schon mit grossem Rucksack in den Bergen unterwegs gewessen, aber immer mit Aussicht auf einen Trail )


----------



## hw_doc (25. Oktober 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wer mit so viel Zeug auf Radresie geht, sollte vielleicht doch lieber beim Wohnmobil bleiben



Dann wären wir aber im falschen Forum...


----------



## yo_eddy (25. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... aber ganz ehrlich: Das Ding hat was!



Ja, Würgereiz!


----------



## Starter77 (25. Oktober 2017)

Wenn die Taschen schwarz sind ist es nur halb so schlimm


----------



## BigJohn (25. Oktober 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann wären wir aber im falschen Forum...


Viele würden sagen, dass auch das neue Black Borrow im falschen Forum ist. In jedem Fall im falschen Thread


----------



## Fatster (26. Oktober 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann wären wir aber im falschen Forum...





BigJohn schrieb:


> Viele würden sagen, dass auch das neue Black Borrow im falschen Forum ist. In jedem Fall im falschen Thread



Hä?  ... jetzt  Momeeentamal! 

Das Ding ist ein Fahrrad und es hat dicke Reifen ...  ... wenn ich drandenke, wie uns die ganzen Plusser hier im *FatBike*-Faden zumüllen (Anm.: Was mangels eines eigenen Heimathafens nicht zwingend *deren* Fehler ist), dann ist das SALSA aber mal sowas von im richtigen Faden!


----------



## hw_doc (26. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hä?  ... jetzt  Momeeentamal!
> 
> Das Ding ist ein Fahrrad und es hat dicke Reifen ...  ... wenn ich drandenke, wie uns die ganzen Plusser hier im *FatBike*-Faden zumüllen (Anm.: Was mangels eines eigenen Heimathafens nicht zwingend *deren* Fehler ist), dann ist das SALSA aber mal sowas von im richtigen Faden!



Sag ich ja.
Aber mi'm Wohnmobil halt nicht!  B)


----------



## BigJohn (26. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hä?  ... jetzt  Momeeentamal!
> 
> Das Ding ist ein Fahrrad und es hat dicke Reifen ...  ... wenn ich drandenke, wie uns die ganzen Plusser hier im *FatBike*-Faden zumüllen (Anm.: Was mangels eines eigenen Heimathafens nicht zwingend *deren* Fehler ist), dann ist das SALSA aber mal sowas von im richtigen Faden!


Naja im gezeigten Setup ist das Blackborrow aber hart an der Grenze zum Plusser. Die 3.8er Minions sind auch auf 80er Felgen nicht mehr als ein recht breiter Plus-Reifen (2-3mm mehr als mein Duro Crux). Insgesamt also ein eher verkorkstes Rad. Oder sieht der Reifen nach viel Durchschlagschutz aus? Ist ja bei hoher Massenträgheit und weitab von der Zivilisation durchaus ein Faktor, würde ich meinen.


----------



## Fatster (26. Oktober 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Naja im gezeigten Setup ist das Blackborrow aber hart an der Grenze zum Plusser. Die 3.8er Minions sind auch auf 80er Felgen nicht mehr als ein recht breiter Plus-Reifen (2-3mm mehr als mein Duro Crux). Insgesamt also ein eher verkorkstes Rad. Oder sieht der Reifen nach viel Durchschlagschutz aus? Ist ja bei hoher Massenträgheit und weitab von der Zivilisation durchaus ein Faktor, würde ich meinen.



 ... verwirr mich doch jetzt nicht mit solchen Details!   Außerdem sind MAXXIS doch eh allerbeste Reifen von Welt wenn's um Durchschlagschutz und steife Karkasse und so geht .. das kannste überall lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2017)

Die Reifen wirken halt schmächtiger, weils 650B sind. Schon deswegen ein Grund es nicht zu veröffentlichen, net das es noch Schule macht 

G.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Oktober 2017)

Leute, schafft euch raus aufs Bike und atmet mal locker durch die Hose....
Keiner muss das Ding fahren 
Optisch hat es was, aber die Vorstellung damit zu fahren wenn alle Taschen voll bepackt sind, lässt mich doch mal über das Thema E-Antrieb nachdenken


----------



## svennox (27. Oktober 2017)

,, so siehts aus


----------



## svennox (28. Oktober 2017)




----------



## hw_doc (28. Oktober 2017)

svennox schrieb:


>



Ich glaub, es wird bei mir mal Zeit für ne Orange-Phase...  B)


----------



## BigJohn (28. Oktober 2017)

Ist ein btr, falls es jemanden interessiert


----------



## hw_doc (28. Oktober 2017)

Muk-Upcycling:




Nun mit neuen Schuhen von Bruce zum Hulk mutiert!  B)





Ein bisschen jedenfalls.


----------



## hw_doc (4. November 2017)

Bunt in die andere Richtung:





















Quelle: http://fat-bike.fi/uusi-fatbike-salsa-mukluk-carbon-2017/


----------



## accutrax (5. November 2017)

gerade bei BTR FABRICATIONS gesehen....






mehr hier..
https://www.btr-fabrications.com/portfolio/olov-stenlund-roamer-135/

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (5. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bunt in die andere Richtung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..eigentlich stehe ich eher auf gerade Rohre .. aber DAS .. Teil .. is der Knaller


----------



## hw_doc (5. November 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..eigentlich stehe ich eher auf gerade Rohre .. aber DAS .. Teil .. is der Knaller



Würde die Farben gerne mal an nem klassischen Mukluk-Rahmen sehen!

Apropos, was macht eigentlich @SYN-CROSSIS?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. November 2017)

Ich bin viel Rennrad und Gravelkiste gefahren,  aber jetzt geht so langsam die Fatbikesaison wieder los .
Grüße Franky


----------



## cherokee190 (5. November 2017)

accutrax schrieb:


> gerade bei BTR FABRICATIONS gesehen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ha, sehr schicker Rahmen , bloß die "Auspuffrohre" gehören etwas gekürzt


----------



## OneTrustMan (5. November 2017)

Möchte mich hier auch mal einreihen 
Ich habe mir für den kommenden Winter eine fette Gans ins Haus geholt.
Sie ausgeschlachtet und dann mit einer neuen Füllung versehen

Basis für meinen 1. Aufbau eines Fahrrads war ein Mongoose Dolomite Fatbike
was ich Neu für 220€ ( ink. Versand ) in Hamburg gekauft habe.
Bis auf Rahmen, ( logisch ) Laufräder und Kurbeln habe ich alles ausgetauscht.
Ich hätte sicher auch ein etwas teureres fertiges Fattie kaufen können, aber ich wollte es einfach mal selber machen.
Quasi für mich als Lernprozess und es hat mir auch Spaß gemacht.


 
Die Gabel ist eine 32er Luftgabel mit 125mm Federweg. ( Lutu )


----------



## hw_doc (8. November 2017)

Und hier ein informativer Bericht zum neuen Blackborrow-Lastesel inkl. Vergleich zum BFD:
https://fat-bike.com/2017/11/the-salsa-blackborow-mid-tail-adventure-platform/






MSRP soll 2.799 USD betragen - das ist ja noch ziemlich überschaubar in der Kategorie der Lastenräder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (9. November 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und hier ein informativer Bericht zum neuen Blackborrow-Lastesel inkl. Vergleich zum BFD:
> https://fat-bike.com/2017/11/the-salsa-blackborow-mid-tail-adventure-platform/
> 
> 
> ...


..echt interessant .. und Danke dafür!


----------



## frenchfever17 (11. November 2017)

Hello From France

my build up with A Salsa Frameset from the USA


----------



## fatbikepeg (11. November 2017)

Über den Spacerturm kann man ja nen Pariser ziehen..


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. November 2017)

Oh welch Schönheit
Aber anstelle der Sattelstange sollte da großer fetter Dildo im Sitzrohr stecken.
Dann passt es....ich mach nur Spaß.
Aber mal im Ernst, wo bekommt man bitte rosa Fatbike Reifen her????
Und was noch wichtiger ist....wozu? Neuer Standard


----------



## frenchfever17 (11. November 2017)

Hallo

Dildospielzeug!

die rosa Reifen sind leider nicht verfügbar, sie sind ON ONE FLOATER

sie stoppten die Produktion, weil der Farbstoff in den Reifen Risse erzeugte


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. November 2017)

frenchfever17 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dildospielzeug!
> 
> ...


Also werden die Dinger schnell Po-Rös?


----------



## Speedskater (11. November 2017)

Wenn es pink sein muss:
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/12615430/


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. November 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn es pink sein muss:
> https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/12615430/


Oh Gott^^
Meine Reaktion


----------



## hw_doc (11. November 2017)

Heute mal was zum Thema kleine Muks - zwei Netzfunde:
















Und das hier ausgeliehen vom Aufbaufaden von @trial_neuling...


----------



## hw_doc (15. November 2017)

IMO eins der schönsten Serienfatbikes derzeit:





2018er Farley 5 (müssten 15,5" sein)  

Quelle: mtbr.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (16. November 2017)

mit Hoppelhase in der Felge und dem schönen "Stache" Blau wäre es schon schick


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> mit Hoppelhase in der Felge und dem schönen "Stache" Blau wäre es schon schick


Was ist denn Hoppelhase? 

Hellblau gabs ja im ersten Jahr schon und es steht dem Farley


----------



## cherokee190 (16. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Was ist denn Hoppelhase?



Der Hase mit dem Geweih auf den Bontrager Jackalope


----------



## BigJohn (16. November 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Der Hase mit dem Geweih auf den Bontrager Jackalope


Bei uns heißt das Wolpertinger


----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2017)

hatten wir das schon?






http://advocatecycles.com/product/watchman/


----------



## mikeonbike (29. November 2017)

schick und meine grösse...


----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2017)

Weils gerade so schön ist, und hier so wenig passiert lass ich mal den svennox raushängen

Hier mal FATte HANDARBEIt aus Italien. Den Knick im Unterrohr muss man nicht MÖGEN, aber zum Glück ist es ja hANDARBEIT !!!!!1! Die FARBE ist außerdem zum VERLiEBEN  so ORANGE und BLAU  !!!!



 

 

 

https://bicebicycles.com/

Die haben da auch einen Camion dei Gelati, auch wenn er nicht wirklich so heißt: https://bicebicycles.com/2014/10/08/cxxxe-fat-bike/


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. November 2017)

Dazu würde ein mehrzeiliger, einleitender Text gehören, in welchem du unter Verwendung vieler Großbuchstaben erklärst, weswegen du das Bild postest und was darauf zu sehen ist. So ist das leider nur halbherzig und maximal eine 3/10. Aber DER Rahmen ist SCHÖN !!!


----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Dazu würde ein mehrzeiliger, einleitender Text gehören, in welchem du unter Verwendung vieler Großbuchstaben erklärst, weswegen du das Bild postest und was darauf zu sehen ist. So ist das leider nur halbherzig und maximal eine 3/10. Aber DER Rahmen ist SCHÖN !!!


DANKE für deine EHRLiCHE Kritik. Ich hab das mal nach BESTEM Wissen ÜBERarbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (29. November 2017)

Sehr authenTISCH!


----------



## Deleted334475 (29. November 2017)

DANKe fÜR die schönen FOtOS
Ich LIeBE EUch


----------



## BigJohn (29. November 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> DANKe fÜR die schönen FOtOS
> Ich LIeBE EUch


Falscher Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fette-bikes-und-fette-gefuehle-gentlemen-only.825172/


----------



## Rommos (29. November 2017)

...soweit ich das sehe, kann man den Rahmen ja auch mit geraden Rohren bekommen, für 3-5" Zoll Reifen - Handarbeit eben


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. November 2017)

Quelle: https://www.gsport.no/produkt/206453/diamant-black-diamond-x2-sykkel


----------



## hw_doc (29. November 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Quelle: https://www.gsport.no/produkt/206453/diamant-black-diamond-x2-sykkel




Schärfer:




Für 1.431,29 Euro nicht schlecht und sogar mit Klingel, ist aber wohl ausverkauft.
Gibt noch eine andere Ausstattung:
https://www.gsport.no/produkt/206449/diamant-blck-diamond-x1-sykkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (29. November 2017)

Sollte größer werden. Danke!


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2017)

Waren Diamant aus Norwegen nicht die Truppe deren Entwickler immer auf mtbr postet? Espen W.? Der Typ der den 2XL mitverbrochen hat?!


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. November 2017)

Exakt. Soweit mir bekannt, gibt's wohl noch 25% Rabatt drauf.


----------



## svennox (30. November 2017)




----------



## Allgaeufex (30. November 2017)

svennox schrieb:


>



Das sieht ja im sauberen Zustand alles ganz Ordentlich aus , aber ich hätte da schwere Bedenken wenn in die offenen Schneckenantriebe Schmutz kommt 

Für die Eisigen Gefilde für das es Entwickelt wurde wird es in Ordnung sein , aber bei uns dürfte es nicht lange funktionieren.


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. November 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das sieht ja im sauberen Zustand alles ganz Ordentlich aus , aber ich hätte da schwere Bedenken wenn in die offenen Schneckenantriebe Schmutz kommt
> 
> Für die Eisigen Gefilde für das es Entwickelt wurde wird es in Ordnung sein , aber bei uns dürfte es nicht lange funktionieren.


Ja, sieht irgendwie zu schwer und umständlich aus.
Einfach einen Nabenmotor Vorne und Hinten rein, gleichschalten, fertig.
Ist dann wahrscheinlich auch leichter.
Gibt es eigentlich Angaben zu dem Gewicht der Konstruktion?


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. November 2017)

Bei GoOutdoors gib es gerade das Dune zu Xmas Schnapper Preis.




Eigentlich ein gutes Einsteiger Fatty, nur die Bremsen würde ich tauschen.
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/calibre-dune-fat-bike-p347149


----------



## BigJohn (30. November 2017)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Ja, sieht irgendwie zu schwer und umständlich aus.
> Einfach einen Nabenmotor Vorne und Hinten rein, gleichschalten, fertig.
> Ist dann wahrscheinlich auch leichter.
> Gibt es eigentlich Angaben zu dem Gewicht der Konstruktion?


Falls man in der Arktis an ner Steckdose vorbei kommt?


----------



## OneTrustMan (30. November 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Falls man in der Arktis an ner Steckdose vorbei kommt?


Das Bike aus dem Video ist auch ein Ebike
Ohne Eeeee macht es natürlich mehr Sinn


----------



## BigJohn (1. Dezember 2017)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Das Bike aus dem Video ist auch ein Ebike
> Ohne Eeeee macht es natürlich mehr Sinn


Im ursprünglichen Sinn, wie es hier vor Ewigkeiten mal gepostet wurde, war es ohne Motor:





Das Konzept stammt von Christini in Philadelphia, die die Technik irgendwann von ihren Motorrad-Umbauten aufs Fahrrad übertragen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (1. Dezember 2017)

Fatty Trail alias "Purple Reign" auf großem Fuß:









Falls jemand Interesse hat - es steht gleich im *Bikemarkt *- bei Bedarf auch mit *Bluto!  *


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Dezember 2017)

gefällt mir sehr gut, ich frag mich gerade warum du deine ganzen "Hingucker" verkaufst?


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. Dezember 2017)

Na weil er wohl vor lauter *hingucken* nicht mehr geradeaus gucken kann.


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube eher , das da bald was Tolles Neues zu sehen sein wird


----------



## hw_doc (3. Dezember 2017)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut, ich frag mich gerade warum du deine ganzen "Hingucker" verkaufst?


Na, damit Ihr auch was von meiner Krankheit haben könnt!  

Ich freu mich daran, wenn ich mal was Neues zusammenbauen darf. Einige meiner Projekte dürfen - sobald sie für gut befunden wurden - halt gehen, andere nicht.
Platz spielt dabei natürlich auch eine Rolle...


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. Dezember 2017)

Noch ein On One Fatty Trail...








(Quelle)


----------



## sigma7 (6. Dezember 2017)

Quelle: https://de-de.facebook.com/hinterhercom/posts/1539639006071449


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Dezember 2017)

cooles Bild zum GFBD:


 
Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/fatbikedot...634307599210/1591000804295880/?type=3&theater


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Dezember 2017)

Was für ein bike ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (10. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 673860 Was für ein bike ist das?



#2 von (D)einem Mukluk?

Edit: Obwohl: Sieht mehr nach Plastik aus - so von den Proportionen unter dem Schnee.


----------



## Starter77 (10. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 673860 Was für ein bike ist das?



Salsa Beargrease Carbon 1 wäre mein Tipp auf die Schnelle


----------



## Fatster (10. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 673860 Was für ein bike ist das?



Also von der Kabelverlegung her würde ich sagen: SPECIALIZED FatBoy Gr. M, Bj. 2015, ehem. orange aber gepulvert in mausgrau, gekauft im PLZ-Bereich 3 oder 2, mittwochs oder freitags mit 25% Preisnachlass


----------



## Starter77 (10. Dezember 2017)

Von der Gabel her schon nur der "Knick" in den Sitzstreben lässt mich eher an das Salsa denken. 

Hmm...


----------



## BigJohn (10. Dezember 2017)

Mit ner Steckachse kann es doch eh kein Specialized sein. Hinterbau sie nach Beargrease aus


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Dezember 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Salsa Beargrease Carbon 1 wäre mein Tipp auf die Schnelle


The winner is,.......Sven!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (10. Dezember 2017)

Hui  
Ein kleiner Trost dafür dass ich heute nicht aufs Bike kann. Und draußen ist so schönes Fatbikewetter


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikes von Framed Bikes.
http://www.framedbikes.com/fat/
Ich finde das Fully Montana interessant.


----------



## univega 9 (10. Dezember 2017)

Hab mal was gebaut....
Kettenschutz....


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Dezember 2017)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Hab mal was gebaut....
> Kettenschutz....Anhang anzeigen 674009


Und wofür muss deine Kette geschützt werden


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. Dezember 2017)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Hab mal was gebaut....
> Kettenschutz....Anhang anzeigen 674009


Wird die Kette dadurch nicht noch schmutziger, weil sich der ganze Dreck im Inneren sammelt?


----------



## univega 9 (10. Dezember 2017)

Schlamm zum Beispiel.....mal sehen ob das was bringt....


----------



## Fatster (10. Dezember 2017)

univega 9 schrieb:


> Schlamm zum Beispiel.....mal sehen ob das was bringt....



Erinnert mich (fast) an meine gute alte Yamaha TR1 mit Kettenkasten .. DAS hat super funktioniert, bei deiner Konstruktion hab ich da so meine Zweifel


----------



## univega 9 (10. Dezember 2017)

Hab's noch nicht getestet...werd ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt sehen.....Ist aber recht stabil .....


----------



## Carsten (11. Dezember 2017)

Wochenende im Snow Valley


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Dezember 2017)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wochenende im Snow Valley



Da wars ja noch wunderbar Verschneit im Steigbachtal  , seit Gestern schaut es leider nicht mehr so gut aus.
Gestern sind wir bei Eisregen gefahren , das war aber auch Geil , wo wir mit Spikes Super fahren konnten sind die Fußgänger nur noch herum geschlittert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (11. Dezember 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Da wars ja noch wunderbar Verschneit im Steigbachtal  , seit Gestern schaut es leider nicht mehr so gut aus.
> Gestern sind wir bei Eisregen gefahren , das war aber auch Geil , wo wir mit Spikes Super fahren konnten sind die Fußgänger nur noch herum geschlittert


... und Bilder


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Dezember 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> ... und Bilder



Bilder davon sind hier Verboten  ( E-Fatti und Teerschneider von meiner Frau )


----------



## Carsten (15. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Dezember 2017)

Mist,kein Schnee mehr.....


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Mist,kein Schnee mehr.....Anhang anzeigen 675536


Muss heißen; Gott sei dank


----------



## mikeonbike (15. Dezember 2017)

das rad ist doch eh noch nie draussen gewesen  ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Dezember 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das rad ist doch eh noch nie draussen gewesen  ...


----------



## trial_neuling (15. Dezember 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 675536



Fällt denn gar keinem auf, daß das Fototapete ist? 

@Meister-Dieter ich beneide dich um deine offensichtliche Körpergröße.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Dezember 2017)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Fällt denn gar keinem auf, daß das Fototapete ist?


für ne Fototapete ist der Bikehalter zu hässlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (17. Dezember 2017)

Das neue Blackborow ist schon ne ganz coole Sache 

Was ich nur an Salsa doof finde ist, dass die die Namen behalten aber das Modell total ändern. Diese Blackborow hat überhaupt nichts mehr mit meinem zu tun. Gleiches gilt auch für das Deadwood...

Aber das sind ja nur Namen, die Bikes taufe ich eh immer um


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Dezember 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Aber das sind ja nur Namen, die Bikes taufe ich eh immer um


Am besten finde ich Hasi oder schnuckl


----------



## Starter77 (19. Dezember 2017)

Zum neuen BB vielleicht "langes Elend"?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Dezember 2017)

ohne Gepäckträger kann man beim nächsten Hill-Climbing mitfahren


----------



## univega 9 (23. Dezember 2017)

Kette bleibt sauber......
Ist auch stabil.....


----------



## Wbs_70 (23. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2017)

Rechtzeitig zum Weihnachtsfest: Es rollt wieder! Nur für die Vorderbremse fehlt noch der Adapter. 



 

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen! 
Fabian


----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2017)

Beim LRS alles richtig gemacht


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig zum Weihnachtsfest: Es rollt wieder! Nur für die Vorderbremse fehlt noch der Adapter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 678809
> 
> ...


Der bunte LRS ist geil, geht allerdings ein wenig unter bei all den schwarz.
Es sieht in echt bestimmt noch besser aus als auf dem Foto.


----------



## Rommos (24. Dezember 2017)

Wenn der Rest nur schwarz wäre, dann käme der LRS wahrscheinlich noch besser raus, die weißen Banderolen, Schriftzüge und Vorbau stören eher m.M.n.....


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Wenn der Rest nur schwarz wäre, dann käme der LRS wahrscheinlich noch besser raus, die weißen Banderolen, Schriftzüge und Vorbau stören eher m.M.n.....



Ja, die waren halt schon dran... Und das mit dem Laufradsatz war zudem so eine  Jungfrau-Kind-mäßige Geschichte. 
Hauptsache ist erstmal, dass die Fuhre wieder rollt. Aber ich weiß natürlich, was du meinst, bin ja langsam aber sicher ähnlich  drauf. 

Schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Rommos (24. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ja, die waren halt schon dran... Und das mit dem Laufradsatz war zudem so eine  Jungfrau-Kind-mäßige Geschichte.
> Hauptsache ist erstmal, dass die Fuhre wieder rollt. Aber ich weiß natürlich, was du meinst, bin ja langsam aber sicher ähnlich  drauf.
> 
> Schöne Weihnachten!




...während der Sommerzeit (obwohl da fatbiken mind. genauso Spaß mach ) einmal nen Hunni investiert und das Rahmen-Gabelset ist neu gepulvert


----------



## Fatster (24. Dezember 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> ...während der Sommerzeit (obwohl da fatbiken mind. genauso Spaß mach ) einmal nen Hunni investiert und das Rahmen-Gabelset ist neu gepulvert



Glaube nicht dass ein Hunni reicht, den Rahmen sechs- oder siebenfarbig zu pulvern  

edit:
Außerdem ist das 9:Zero:7 in genau dieser Farbkombi KULT!
Hömma, isch weiß, wovon isch reden tuen tu, woll!?


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Glaube nicht dass ein Hunni reicht, den Rahmen sechs- oder siebenfarbig zu pulvern
> 
> edit:
> Außerdem ist das 9:Zero:7 in genau dieser Farbkombi KULT!
> Hömma, isch weiß, wovon isch reden tuen tu, woll!?



Es sind 11 Farben...


----------



## Fatster (24. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Es sind 11 Farben...



Kostet mindestens zwölfhundertneununddreiundfuffzig Euro


----------



## Rommos (24. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Glaube nicht dass ein Hunni reicht, den Rahmen sechs- oder siebenfarbig zu pulvern
> 
> edit:
> Außerdem ist das 9:Zero:7 in genau dieser Farbkombi KULT!
> Hömma, isch weiß, wovon isch reden tuen tu, woll!?





Fabeymer schrieb:


> Es sind 11 Farben...



Ich bin auch nur von schwarz, reinem schwarz ausgegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Dezember 2017)

Bisschen matt-schwarze Folie und fertig!

Schöne Weihnachten,euch allen!


----------



## oli_muenchen (24. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ja, die waren halt schon dran... Und das mit dem Laufradsatz war zudem so eine  Jungfrau-Kind-mäßige Geschichte.
> Hauptsache ist erstmal, dass die Fuhre wieder rollt. Aber ich weiß natürlich, was du meinst, bin ja langsam aber sicher ähnlich  drauf.
> 
> Schöne Weihnachten!


Ich schnall das ja jetzt erst. Der bunte LRS ist ja fürs Fatty. Und der zweite Satz Naben geht zur Krampe. Nobel


----------



## mikeonbike (24. Dezember 2017)

einfach die speichen gegen schöne silberne austauschen und gut is....


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Dezember 2017)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich schnall das ja jetzt erst. Der bunte LRS ist ja fürs Fatty. Und der zweite Satz Naben geht zur Krampe. Nobel



Du bist lustigerweise nicht der erste, der den bunten LRS in die Krampe stecken wollte. 

Auch ich hatte tatsächlich überlegt, das umgekehrt zu machen (sprich i9 Laufräder für die zweite Krampe, nur i9 Naben für's Dicke), aber so wie es jetzt ist bin ich preislich viel besser gefahren. Fatbike-spezifische Teile (in dem Fall Felgen) sind ja schon "etwas" teurer als welche für einen 29er. Daher hat es mehr Sinn ergeben, hier den kompletten LRS zu nehmen und das Moppelchen wieder flott zu machen.


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Dezember 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> einfach die speichen gegen schöne silberne austauschen und gut is....



Nix da. Ich wollte halt sichergehen, dass die Räder auf jeden Fall auch farblich zu einem anderen Rahmen passen, falls es den mal geben sollte. 
Die Naben sind ja via Endkappen an jeden Standard anpassbar. (Bauartbedingt hinten jedoch nur auf sämtliche Maße rund um 190 mm, die 170er Naben haben ein schmaleres Gehäuse. Vorne ist von 135 mm auf 150 mm jedoch kein Problem.)
Das ist schon überaus geil. 

Außerdem finde ich es erfrischend, wie der überwiegend monochrom-martialische Auftritt des Rahmens von den Hippie-esken Regenbogenlaufrädern konterkariert, ja fast schon entkräftet wird.


----------



## Fatster (25. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem finde ich es erfrischend, wie der überwiegend monochrom-martialische Auftritt des Rahmens von den Hippie-esken Regenbogenlaufrädern konterkariert, ja fast schon entkräftet wird.



  
Was immer Du rauchst, säufst, schnüffelst oder dir anderweitig reinpfeifst; *stell um auf was Anderes! 

*


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Was immer Du rauchst, säufst, schnüffelst oder dir anderweitig reinpfeifst; *stell um auf was Anderes!
> 
> *


Auf Natur


----------



## Fabeymer (25. Dezember 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Auf Natur


----------



## hw_doc (25. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 679105



Oh, das könnte eine schöne Reise in das Elox-Land werden, wenn Du mit den anderen Teilen am Bike weitermachst! Die Sattelklemme zeigt schon in die richtige Richtung...  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (25. Dezember 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Oh, das könnte eine schöne Reise in das Elox-Land werden, wenn Du mit den anderen Teilen am Bike weitermachst! Die Sattelklemme zeigt schon in die richtige Richtung...  B)



Reise oder Trip...Lustig, dass die Farben am besten bei einem unscharfen Bild rauskommen. 





Die Bilderflut bitte ich zu entschuldigen...Ich find's halt nun mal einfach geil.

Übrigens: Der Link zum Aufbauthread führt auch in ein Elox-Land.


----------



## Peng999 (26. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Rechtzeitig zum Weihnachtsfest: Es rollt wieder! Nur für die Vorderbremse fehlt noch der Adapter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 678809
> 
> ...



Ich finde, dass es super aussieht


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Dezember 2017)

Surly Wednesday mit 27,5x4" auf 65mm (58mm)-Felgen.





(Quelle)


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Dezember 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Surly Wednesday mit 27,5x4" auf 65mm (58mm)-Felgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das ist schon ziemlich geil... Muss halt immer wenn geben, der mal ausprobiert, ob es passt.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Dezember 2017)

Der cake eater sieht interessant aus. Den gibt es auch als echten 4.6er


----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Surly Wednesday mit 27,5x4" auf 65mm (58mm)-Felgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab auf "Gefällt mir" gedrückt, aber die Gabelbeschriftung *muss ab!   *
Das wär ja so, als würde jemand ein PORSCHE-Emblem auf nen 280SE bäppen (für Nicht-Schwaben: ankleben ); dafür kann man in den Knast wandern, jawohl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der cake eater sieht interessant aus. Den gibt es auch als echten 4.6er



Ich seh's nicht ganz genau, aber der schaut mächtig nach BARBEGALLO bzw. PAPAGAZZI oder so ähnlich aus, oder?


----------



## BigJohn (27. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich seh's nicht ganz genau, aber der schaut mächtig nach BARBEGALLO bzw. PAPAGAZZI oder so ähnlich aus, oder?


Keine Behauptung ohne Fotobeweis:






Quelle: https://fat-bike.com/2017/11/product-spotlight-terrene-tires-cake-eater-26-x-4-0-26-x-4-6/

118mm auf 100mm Felge bei 1480g. Ich finde das klingt ganz interessant, ob man nun Spikes will oder nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Surly Wednesday mit 27,5x4" auf 65mm (58mm)-Felgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teufelszeug 
Welchen Außendurchmesser hat der Reifen denn?

G.


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hab auf "Gefällt mir" gedrückt, aber die Gabelbeschriftung *muss ab!   *
> Das wär ja so, als würde jemand ein PORSCHE-Emblem auf nen 280SE bäppen (für Nicht-Schwaben: ankleben ); dafür kann man in den Knast wandern, jawohl!


Mir fällt gerade schwer, dir zu folgen. Da steht Borealis auf einer Gabel von... Borealis.


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Dezember 2017)

Es ist wirklich eine ähnliche Begeisterung wie bei einem komplett neuen Rad. Bin froh, dass ich nach dem Debakel mit den anderen Laufradsätzen bzw. ihren Freiläufen jetzt wieder sorglos unterwegs sein kann. Und Tubeless ist sowieso nochmal ein absolutes Zuckerl. Jetzt muss nur noch die Vorderbremse dran, dann lässt sich damit auch wieder mehr anstellen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade schwer, dir zu folgen. Da steht Borealis auf einer Gabel von... Borealis.



Enthält aber einige Buchstaben von PORSCHE


----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Enthält aber einige Buchstaben von PORSCHE



 ... Genau! ... nä_h_mlich!


----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Keine Behauptung ohne Fotobeweis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, ich nehme alles zurück .. vom Profil her nicht wirklich Ähnlichkeit mit dem PAPARAZZI


----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade schwer, dir zu folgen. Da steht Borealis auf einer Gabel von... Borealis.



Unt tu, Purche, tu sollst auch nicht lesen was ich schrob sondern wissen, was ich wie meinte


----------



## Girl (27. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 679415
> 
> Es ist wirklich eine ähnliche Begeisterung wie bei einem komplett neuen Rad. Bin froh, dass ich nach dem Debakel mit den anderen Laufradsätzen bzw. ihren Freiläufen jetzt wieder sorglos unterwegs sein kann. Und Tubeless ist sowieso nochmal ein absolutes Zuckerl. Jetzt muss nur noch die Vorderbremse dran, dann lässt sich damit auch wieder mehr anstellen.



Du bist richtig zufrieden damit wa? 
Merkt man an den vielen Bildchen, jetzt musst aber noch die Speichen für ein Foto ausrichten, Kurbel, Reifen und Ventile reichen da nicht mehr 

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (27. Dezember 2017)

Girl schrieb:


> Du bist richtig zufrieden damit wa?
> Merkt man an den vielen Bildchen, jetzt musst aber noch die Speichen für ein Foto ausrichten, Kurbel, Reifen und Ventile reichen da nicht mehr
> 
> Viel Spass damit.



Danke dir! 

Ja, ich finde die Kiste tatsächlich wieder richtig geil und kann mir den Laufradsatz auch gar nicht oft/lang genug anschauen. 

Ich freue mich ja bei Biketeilen auch immer an der Geschichte dahinter und an den Wegen, auf denen sie letzten Endes zu mir finden. Bei den Industry Nine Sachen (auch den Naben für die zweite Krampe) hängt da einiges mit dran und es hat sich auch der ein oder andere Kreis geschlossen. 


An und mit einem DT oder Hope LRS hätte ich daher nie diese Freude, obwohl das ohne Zweifel gute Teile sind. Aber es fehlt eben die emotionale Komponente.


----------



## Fatster (27. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> ...
> An und mit einem DT oder Hope LRS hätte ich daher nie diese Freude, obwohl das ohne Zweifel gute Teile sind. Aber es fehlt eben die emotionale Komponente.



Hömma, wenn Du „reden“ willst, ne, der „Gefühle-Thread“ ist etwas weiter unten. 
Da sind wir wieder unter uns und dort wirst Du verstanden


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Dezember 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hömma, wenn Du „reden“ willst, ne, der „Gefühle-Thread“ ist etwas weiter unten.
> Da sind wir wieder unter uns und dort wirst Du verstanden



Hehe, jetzt ist ja alles gut und Gefühlsausbrüche verlaufen ausschließlich nach oben.


----------



## hw_doc (27. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 679415
> 
> Es ist wirklich eine ähnliche Begeisterung wie bei einem komplett neuen Rad. Bin froh, dass ich nach dem Debakel mit den anderen Laufradsätzen bzw. ihren Freiläufen jetzt wieder sorglos unterwegs sein kann. Und Tubeless ist sowieso nochmal ein absolutes Zuckerl. Jetzt muss nur noch die Vorderbremse dran, dann lässt sich damit auch wieder mehr anstellen.



Ich würde sagen, wir starten mal ne Sammlung von abgelegten, aber bestens erhaltenen Elox-Teilen für Dein Bike! Machst Du ne Liste der benötigten Teile nebst Maßen? Dazu nochmal ne Aufnahme der Speichenfarben, nicht, dass sich da noch was einschleicht!  B)


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Dezember 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, wir starten mal ne Sammlung von abgelegten, aber bestens erhaltenen Elox-Teilen für Dein Bike! Machst Du ne Liste der benötigten Teile nebst Maßen? Sazu nochmal ne Aufnahme der Speichenfarben, nicht, dass sich da noch was einschleicht!  B)



Haha, wie geil ist das denn?  
Wüsste gerade gar nicht, was man da noch groß machen könnte? Vorbau, Spacer, Schnellspanner...? 

Zu sehr Kirmes muss aber auch nicht sein, finde die Laufräder als Highlight schon ganz gut.


----------



## hw_doc (27. Dezember 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Haha, wie geil ist das denn?
> Wüsste gerade gar nicht, was man da noch groß machen könnte? Vorbau, Spacer, Schnellspanner...?
> 
> Zu sehr Kirmes muss aber auch nicht sein, finde die Laufräder als Highlight schon ganz gut.



Ach, das Schwarz ist doch so gesehen eine seriöse Leinwand! Soll ja auch nicht großflächig werden, sondern eher kleine Teile. Ich fang mal an:
Endkappen für Schaltzüge, Endkappen für Zughüllen, die eine oder andere Schraube (FlaHa, Kettenblatt o. ä.), Spacer - Kleinigkeiten halt. Ich würde wohl mit den Kettenblattschrauben anfangen und vielleicht kannst Du da ja die Farben aus den entsprechenden Winkeln der Laufräder aufgreifen...


----------



## Fabeymer (27. Dezember 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ach, das Schwarz ist doch so gesehen eine seriöse Leinwand! Soll ja auch nicht großflächig werden, sondern eher kleine Teile. Ich fang mal an:
> Endkappen für Schaltzüge, Endkappen für Zughüllen, die eine oder andere Schraube (FlaHa, Kettenblatt o. ä.), Spacer - Kleinigkeiten halt. Ich würde wohl mit den Kettenblattschrauben anfangen und vielleicht kannst Du da ja die Farben aus den entsprechenden Winkeln der Laufräder aufgreifen...



Das klingt eigentlich ziemlich gut, das mit den Kettenblattschrauben und auch den Spacern...
Vielleicht läuft mir ja auch nochmal Elbe günstig Turbine über den Weg in irgendeiner Farbe, die sonst niemand will, aber die bei mir trotzdem passt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Deleted334475 (30. Dezember 2017)

für nächste Wintercamping


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (30. Dezember 2017)

Gediegen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Dezember 2017)

jetzt möchte ich aber noch sehen wie das alles am (Fat) Bike verstaut wird


----------



## hw_doc (30. Dezember 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jetzt möchte ich aber noch sehen wie das alles am (Fat) Bike verstaut wird



Der Tisch würde dem BfD gut stehen!  B)


----------



## klausklein (30. Dezember 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jetzt möchte ich aber noch sehen wie das alles am (Fat) Bike verstaut wird




 kein Problem mit dem Lasten Pole


----------



## mikeonbike (1. Januar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> für nächste Wintercamping
> Anhang anzeigen 680399 Anhang anzeigen 680400



ihr spinnt ...


----------



## Peng999 (3. Januar 2018)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ihr spinnt ...



Kann man soooo nicht sagen... 

Es fehlt nur der richtige Gepäckträger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (3. Januar 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> für nächste Wintercamping
> Anhang anzeigen 680399 Anhang anzeigen 680400



Knapp ein Jahr ist das jetzt her...


----------



## BigJohn (8. Januar 2018)

Zufallsfund: REEB Donkadonk





Quelle: https://reebcycles.com/bikes/fat/donkadonk/


----------



## hw_doc (8. Januar 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zufallsfund: REEB Donkadonk
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 683849
> 
> Quelle: https://reebcycles.com/bikes/fat/donkadonk/



An der Gabel lag's nicht!  






Die Preisgestaltung ist aber schon absurd. 3.800 USD für ein Bike mit Stahlrahmen, ICT-Gabel, SLX und MOBD-Felgen.


----------



## divergent! (8. Januar 2018)

in titan wirds nicht besser. wobei die titan ersion mit pinion,gates und lauf schon geil ist


----------



## divergent! (8. Januar 2018)

in titan wirds nicht besser. wobei die titan ersion mit pinion,gates und lauf schon geil ist


----------



## Speedskater (8. Januar 2018)

Doch mit Titan wird alles besser.


----------



## sigma7 (8. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> An der Gabel lag's nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So absurd ist das gar nicht, wenn man die Preise von Rohloff Speedhub XL mit Riemen in USA kennt...


----------



## hw_doc (8. Januar 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> So absurd ist das gar nicht, wenn man die Preise von Rohloff Speedhub XL mit Riemen in USA kennt...





hw_doc schrieb:


> Die Preisgestaltung ist aber schon absurd. 3.800 USD für ein Bike mit Stahlrahmen, ICT-Gabel, SLX und MOBD-Felgen.



...


----------



## sigma7 (9. Januar 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> ...


Ach so, das Bild passt nicht zu den im Paket enthaltenen Komponenten. Dann sind 3800 USD teuer.


----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2018)

optisch ist das schon was, hab ich ja geschrieben aber das nicht war auf den üreis bezogen....da landet man schnell jeseits von gut und böse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2018)

Das kommt immer drauf an wo böse anfängt.
Da hat wohl jeder seine individuelle Schmerzgrenze.
Titan Rahmen, Rohloff oder Pinion, Gates, Carbon Felgen und Lauf Gabel gibt es nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Januar 2018)

Schöne Fatbike Bilder unter den FDT:

Oidwirt:




Muschi:


----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. Januar 2018)

Hab ich grad auf FB gesehen, Robs‘son GmbH.
https://www.facebook.com/robssonGmb...2354.253319321448178/1515234751923289/?type=3
Ich hoffe man ist mir nicht böse wenn ich das hier teile, aber ich finds zu cool um es nicht mitbeuch zu teilen!


----------



## BigJohn (22. Januar 2018)

Ein Apache auf 100er Felgen lenkt sich bestimmt toll mit dem Rennlenker


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Januar 2018)

Während der Fahrt gebrochen der Lenker


----------



## Berganbeter (22. Januar 2018)

Wieso macht man sowas? Nur weils geht?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2018)




----------



## sigma7 (22. Januar 2018)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Wieso macht man sowas? Nur weils geht?


Velothon?!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (22. Januar 2018)

So schlecht find ich das Rad nicht mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. Januar 2018)

Ich finds auch cool, mal was nicht 0815.
Frag mich nur, ob es fahrbar ist, denn an der Gabel sieht es schon sehr eng aus.


----------



## hw_doc (27. Januar 2018)

Nachdem der Captain mich verlassen hat, wollt ich nicht ganz auf Matt-Grün verzichten... Nun aber mit etwas schlankerem Geröhr und etwas mehr Retro-Look:









Etwas mehr dazu hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ritchey-commando.744161/#post-15049983


----------



## Deleted 413935 (11. Februar 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 413935 (11. Februar 2018)

Das ist das schönste Bike was ich hier gesehen habe,hätte ich auch gern


----------



## Rubberduckxi (11. Februar 2018)

Purple ist halt schon geil, wertet jedes Bike auf  ich hät es noch viel mehr mit Purple geschmückt 

Aber die Moonmen sind schon sehr edel!


----------



## eri1 (11. Februar 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Doch mit Titan wird alles besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eri1 (11. Februar 2018)

Das Ding ist so geil. Würde ich gerne mal probefahren


----------



## Deleted 413935 (11. Februar 2018)

Ich denke auch das mit Titan als besser wird,solche Räder fahren bestimmt ohne das man viel treten muss


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Februar 2018)

dirk2205 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das mit Titan als besser wird,solche Räder fahren bestimmt ohne das man viel treten muss


Klar,Titan verleiht Flüüüüügel!


----------



## divergent! (11. Februar 2018)

spätestens wenn man mit mofaunterstützung fährt....


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (12. Februar 2018)

Projekt "Fat Illusions" by KELLER CUSTOMS.
Gewicht 9,79kg!


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (12. Februar 2018)

Sieht extrem scharf aus das Teil


----------



## chris4711 (12. Februar 2018)

Ja, der Lack ist cool. Bald bau ich mir auch was fattes auf. Wird ca 4kg mehr wiegen. Ich hoffe, es macht trotzdem Spaß


----------



## Rommos (16. Februar 2018)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (17. Februar 2018)

ODDITY FATBIKE
Aus dem Netz, leider nicht meins


----------



## mikeonbike (28. Februar 2018)

die gabel finde ich mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (1. März 2018)

Messenger mit Truss Fork ist doch absolut passend.
Erkennt jemand was das für ne Kurbel ist?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (1. März 2018)

Truss Fork find ich richtig cool 

Schein Paul Components zu sein, gemäss dem hier...: http://theradavist.com/tag/oddity-cycles/


----------



## Deleted334475 (2. März 2018)

Mit ihr würde ich mal gerne eine Tour unternehmen


----------



## fatbikepeg (2. März 2018)

Mit einer, die Schwalbe-Reifen in ein Surly hängt? Echt jetzt?


----------



## BigJohn (2. März 2018)

Vorne ist doch ein Minion. Das gleicht den JJ wieder aus


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Mit ihr würde ich mal gerne eine Tour unternehmen



+1   

Das Rad habe ich erst gar nicht gesehen.... 

Meine neue "bessere Hälfte" hat auch mehr mit Sport am Hut. Triathlon und Ironman-Finisherin..... 
Sehe mich schon Kacheln zählen....


----------



## Frolleinchen81 (2. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Mit ihr würde ich mal gerne eine Tour unternehmen
> Anhang anzeigen 703159


Wer ist das?!?!


----------



## Berganbeter (2. März 2018)

She is from Austria,Tirol wenn ich nicht irre.Tour wäre nicht schlecht,Overnighter besser!


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatbikepeg (3. März 2018)

Bah, das ist ja mal voll die Obertussie! 
Und dann fährt se auch noch auf die Mösenalm, alles klar.. 
Fatbiken macht mit mir viel mehr Spaß, so!


----------



## Fatster (3. März 2018)

*M a r i o o o o !!! *


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2018)

nach 50sek hatte ich auch genug


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. März 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> *M a r i o o o o !!! *


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. März 2018)

Der Jürgen hat die verkehrte Tussie im Video erwischt, mei o mei 
Außerdem ist des koa Tirolerin, hört man doch ganz gut

Ich meinte die andere mit dem Maxxis vorn drauf


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Jürgen hat die verkehrte Tussie im Video erwischt, mei o mei
> Außerdem ist des koa Tirolerin, hört man doch ganz gut
> 
> Ich meinte die andere mit dem Maxxis vorn drauf



Ich glaub , die würdest Du trotzdem nicht vom Fatbike stoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (3. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Der Jürgen hat die verkehrte Tussie im Video erwischt, mei o mei
> Außerdem ist des koa Tirolerin, hört man doch ganz gut
> 
> Ich meinte die andere mit dem Maxxis vorn drauf





Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich glaub , die würdest Du trotzdem nicht vom Fatbike stoßen



Wie cool wär das jetzt, wenn die „verkehrte Tussi“ und/oder die „Tirolerin“ das hier mitlesen würden? 

 
Jungs, dann könnte euch selbst Houston nicht mehr helfen


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. März 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wie cool wär das jetzt, wenn die „verkehrte Tussi“ und/oder die „Tirolerin“ das hier mitlesen würden?


Ja schade eigentlich 
... und ich würde niemals Eine vom Fatbike stossen


----------



## Fatster (3. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ja schade eigentlich
> ... und ich würde niemals Eine vom Fatbike stossen



Och ...  ... Man(n) sollte niemals „niemals“ schreiben


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. März 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich glaub , die würdest Du trotzdem nicht vom Fatbike stoßen



...zumindest fährt sie Trail, dafür gibts von mir schon mal einen  den Rest hätte ich nicht sehen müßen  aber gut, sagen anderen vom meinen Filmen vielleicht auch  

...und das ist O.K. für mich!


----------



## Peng999 (4. März 2018)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Ja schade eigentlich
> ... und ich würde niemals Eine vom Fatbike stossen



Biste sicher..
Überleg mal wer alles auf einem Fatbike sitzen könnte..


----------



## Starter77 (4. März 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> ODDITY FATBIKE
> Aus dem Netz, leider nicht meins
> Anhang anzeigen 698409 Anhang anzeigen 698410 Anhang anzeigen 698411



Gibt's in Stahl und Titan oder? Preise?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (4. März 2018)

Offenbar auch Titan.
Die Gabeln gefallen mir auch sehr gut .
Hier der Link zu den Preisen: http://odditycycles.blogspot.ch/p/pricing.html


----------



## divergent! (4. März 2018)

optisch find ich die gabel auch schick aber fänd es besser wenn an der oberen klemmung gleich noch ne lenkerklemmung dran wär.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (4. März 2018)

divergent! schrieb:


> optisch find ich die gabel auch schick aber fänd es besser wenn an der oberen klemmung gleich noch ne lenkerklemmung dran wär.



Sehe ich genau so. Das missfällt mir eben auch bei den Jones Bikes. Die Front wird mir so einfach zu hoch. Wenn man die obere Klemmung mit dem Vorbau intergrieren könnte....


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. März 2018)

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/ski.bike.z...195664491283/1631317003612476/?type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (11. März 2018)

Schaut iwi interessant aus:











St52 steel frame with aluminium boom (3150g for the regular version up to 80kg rider, HD version available for up to 120kg rider) 

 190mm rear hub spacing, 1 1/8" fork at the front
Regular width 68mm BSA bottom bracket.
5" tire clearance.
Full length outer cables.

 Fat-specific steering geometry.
Even weight distribution over both weels for even tire sinking on sand and snow.
71 or 74cm seat height, bottom bracket ~96cm
4.5m turning circle before handlebar/thigh interference while pedaling, thighter turning without pedaling.

 16.8kg total weight as pictured(w/o seat pad and pedals) 
(Novatec wheelset, Schwalbe 4" Jumbo Jim, XT8000 1x11 drivetrain, Avid BB5 160mm brakes, carbon seat)

 Available NOW! 
Only 550€ for a frameset(main frame,boom,seat mounts,complete handlebar, chain idler)

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/Velomotion-Recumbents-463416977064912/


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. März 2018)




----------



## Fatster (11. März 2018)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 706408



Sehr geiler Gerät


----------



## hw_doc (11. März 2018)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 706408



Also wenn die Decals an den Felgen nicht wären...


----------



## BigJohn (11. März 2018)

Gerade die Felgen finde ich irgendwie richtig geil. Ich stoße mich eher am gezwirbelten Rohrsatz


----------



## hw_doc (11. März 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gerade die Felgen finde ich irgendwie richtig geil. Ich stoße mich eher am gezwirbelten Rohrsatz



Na gut, dann passt das Rot drumherum IMO nicht...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. März 2018)

Mir passt nur der Lenker nicht


----------



## hw_doc (11. März 2018)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Mir passt nur der Lenker nicht



Ah, den find ich wiederum gut!


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. März 2018)

Mir hat es zu wenig Federweg 

Gefällt mir, irgendwie anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Mir hat es zu wenig Federweg
> 
> Gefällt mir, irgendwie anders



Hat da jemand 2t-Fatbike gesagt?  B)


----------



## Tony- (13. März 2018)

Was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## Tony- (13. März 2018)

Was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. März 2018)

Answer ProTaper 20/20.


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. März 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hat da jemand 2t-Fatbike gesagt?  B)



Wenn schon Starr dann Surly


----------



## hw_doc (13. März 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Wenn schon Starr dann Surly



Ein Wednesday wär doch auch was für die Frau, nicht?
  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (13. März 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gerade die Felgen finde ich irgendwie richtig geil. Ich stoße mich eher am gezwirbelten Rohrsatz



Richtig. Schlichtes Titan sieht gut aus...und noch besser mit Farbakzenten an den richtigen Stellen. Die verdrehten Rohre der Lynskeys muss man mögen. Aber insgesamt eine geile Marke...


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (13. März 2018)

Titan? Dann hab ich mich verlesen, ich ging von alu aus.


----------



## Janosch23 (17. März 2018)

Schwarz macht ja bekanntlich schlank ...


----------



## Gravelander (17. März 2018)

Fat Salamandre


----------



## Rommos (20. März 2018)




----------



## Dr.Struggle (21. März 2018)

Girly Bike,aber durchgestylt bis in die letzte Speiche


----------



## Fatster (21. März 2018)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Girly Bike,aber durchgestylt bis in die letzte Speiche
> Anhang anzeigen 710089
> Anhang anzeigen 710090



Das FatBoy ist einfach immer noch ein superschönes Bike, there can you say what you want! 

Und auch wenn das Bike meine Kritik eigentlich nicht wirklich verdient hat, so wäre es nach meinem Geschmack mit schwarzem Lenker/Griffen/Spacern und Flaschenhalter farblich noch stimmiger ... in diesen Details isses mir persönlich bisserl _*zu arg*_ durchgestyled!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (21. März 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... in diesen Details isses mir persönlich bisserl _*zu arg*_ durchgestyled!


Drum sag i ja: was für Girlys! Da fehlt dir dann vermutlich der feminine Touch um sowas selbst zu fahren


----------



## Fatster (21. März 2018)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Drum sag i ja: was für Girlys! Da fehlt dir dann vermutlich der feminine Touch um sowas selbst zu fahren



Hmmm, würde ich das hellblaue FatBoy selbst fahren wollen?  

... oh man, F***!


----------



## Fatster (21. März 2018)

Und wehe @Fibbs79  !! 

Den Blauen Elefanten kannste in dem Falle mal stecken lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. März 2018)

blauer Elefant??? @Fibbs79 klär das mal auf!


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. März 2018)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Girly Bike,aber durchgestylt bis in die letzte Speiche
> Anhang anzeigen 710089
> Anhang anzeigen 710090


Kann da mal jemand das Girl raus Photoshopen.
Die steht dem sexy Fatbike voll im weg


----------



## Bullbaer (21. März 2018)

und es fährt...


----------



## Wendo (21. März 2018)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 710137
> und es fährt...


Kürzester Aufbauthread aller Zeiten


----------



## Bullbaer (21. März 2018)

Ich schick noch was an Info für Kopien...


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> blauer Elefant??? @Fibbs79 klär das mal auf!



Glaub mir ..... DAS will KEINER wissen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. März 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Glaub mir ..... DAS will KEINER wissen








??


----------



## Fabeymer (24. März 2018)

Jetzt mit Paul Boxcar. Hab dem Purple 'ne High Polish Faceplate verpasst. Passt gut zu den Naben.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (29. März 2018)

Aerodynamisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. März 2018)

Einen verstellbaren Vorbau und ne Eagle sieht man selten am selben Rad


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. März 2018)

Aber,Getränk in Wagenfarbe!


----------



## ursinator2.0 (2. April 2018)




----------



## svennox (13. April 2018)

..ich weiß gerade nicht wohin damit ..und "nur" ein Bild ist es auch nicht..aber der Clip ist sehenswert..
aber eventuell sind ja einige dabei .. DIE das Video hoffentlich noch nicht kennen ?!?!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (22. April 2018)

Proudfootcyles hat auch ein dickes Fully


----------



## Krauser (22. April 2018)

Die Thumper-Felgen gefallen mir. Auf der Seite von www.dirtcomponents.com gibt es die leider nur als Laufradsatz.
Kennt jemand den Hersteller der Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (22. April 2018)

Das sind einfache China Felgen, auf die der Name gedruckt wurde. Gibts bei Ali


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. April 2018)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Proudfootcyles hat auch ein dickes Fully
> Anhang anzeigen 721177
> Anhang anzeigen 721178
> Anhang anzeigen 721179


Schönes Stahl Fully, aber die Preise sind mal heftig.


----------



## Bullbaer (23. April 2018)

Krauser schrieb:


> Die Thumper-Felgen gefallen mir. Auf der Seite von www.dirtcomponents.com gibt es die leider nur als Laufradsatz.
> Kennt jemand den Hersteller der Felgen?


Mir auch! Aber die Preise... lächerlich.

Die Terrene kann ich besorgen. Aufkleber auch. Nur Felgen nicht. Ich kaufe kein Plastik aus CN...


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. April 2018)

Richtig geiles Teil, aber ....

Der Preis  
....und dann braucht man immernoch einen Winkelsteuersatz 

Aber echt nett anzuschauen


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2018)




----------



## nailz (3. Mai 2018)

Sind die Bikes so schwer, dass der Bully in die Knie geht?
Ist der Bully so tief, damit man die Bikes überhaupt rauf bekommt (weil sie so schwer sind)?
Sind die Bikes für alles, wohin man mit dem Bully nicht hinkommt ?

Fragen über Fragen 
Sorry, is schon spät
Geiles Bild


----------



## Deleted334475 (3. Mai 2018)

Die ganze Story gibts auf fat-bike.com
https://fat-bike.com/2018/05/fat-bike-van-life-balkan-holiday-by-stephan-spruyt-part-1-of-3/


----------



## BigJohn (3. Mai 2018)

Das eine ist doch ein Plusser


----------



## Peng999 (5. Mai 2018)

Das Bike ist nichts Besonderes, aber der Ort

*Flughafeninsel der Malediven *


----------



## Uncle_Marshall (8. Mai 2018)

Panzer und Cruncher kuscheln im Grünen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Mai 2018)

mehr Bilder und Infos 
vielleicht kann jemand die wichtige Eckdaten in Kurzform übersetzen, ich habe mich dank franz. auf Bilder gucken beschränken müssen


----------



## Rommos (14. Mai 2018)

Sehr cool, mit gebremsten Seitenwagenrad 

Jetzt bin ich gleich wieder angefixt


----------



## BigJohn (14. Mai 2018)

Ist der für Fellnasen oder Rotznasen?

Edit: ah ok, Rotznasen und Einzelstück


----------



## Gravelander (18. Mai 2018)

erstes Tall Fatbike was ich gesehen hab:




gibts auch ein Video dazu:





Zugegeben ist jetzt nicht das schönste und schon gar nicht höchste Tallbike, aber mich reizt es trotzdem


----------



## hw_doc (19. Mai 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


> erstes Tall Fatbike was ich gesehen hab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puh, hab ich Glück, dass mich sowas überhaupt nicht reitzt.  B)
Mag aber auch an den Einsatzmöglichkeiten hier in Deutschland und womöglich auch ganz Europa liegen...


----------



## Keeper1407 (19. Mai 2018)

Und wie komme ich da runter ohne Hodenprellung?


----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Puh, hab ich Glück, dass mich sowas überhaupt nicht reitzt.  B)
> Mag aber auch an den Einsatzmöglichkeiten hier in Deutschland und womöglich auch ganz Europa liegen...



Wenn nicht du, wer dann 

Mal eine Runde drehen würde ich schon damit!


----------



## chris4711 (19. Mai 2018)

Furchtbar, diese Badelatschen 
Aber wenigstens fährt er mit Helm


----------



## Gravelander (20. Mai 2018)

Hab letzte Woche einen Flyer hiervon im Briefkasten gehabt, habs zumindest bisher nirgendwo gelesen. Als ich telefonischen Kontakt mit jemanden von Icletta hatte, wurde mir zu meinem Erstaunen bestätigt, dass es bereits einige Fat-Trike-Fahrer in Deutschland gäbe. Ich habe noch nie jemanden gesehen, kenne das nur aus Videos, in denen zur Arktis pedaliert wird ;-)








Vielleicht macht ja jemand ein paar Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (21. Mai 2018)

Gefällt mir:


----------



## Berganbeter (10. Juni 2018)

Netzfund:


----------



## Berganbeter (10. Juni 2018)

Will ich auch!


----------



## Berganbeter (12. Juni 2018)

Gefällt mir sehr:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Juni 2018)




----------



## -zor- (17. Juni 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (17. Juni 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 742363



  ... sehr sehr schönes Bike  
Hast Du da einen Link oder Info‘s zum Hersteller? Kann‘s am Handy leider nicht erkennen


----------



## -zor- (17. Juni 2018)

Sklar Bikes

https://www.sklarbikes.com/blog/2016/6/4/lucians-fat-bike


----------



## Berganbeter (17. Juni 2018)

Schick,oder?


----------



## Starter77 (17. Juni 2018)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Schick,oder?Anhang anzeigen 742577



Dürfte spannend sein das zu treten


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Juni 2018)

Bis auf die Reifen,einfach nur Schrott!


----------



## hw_doc (17. Juni 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bis auf die Reifen,einfach nur Schrott!



Ich mag die Farbe!


----------



## Starter77 (17. Juni 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich mag die Farbe!


Dann sollte Dir ein Blackborow DS gefallen. Forest Green


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Juni 2018)

Was hat forest green mit türkis zu tun?


----------



## Rommos (17. Juni 2018)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Schick,oder?Anhang anzeigen 742577


Dann eher "oder"


----------



## Starter77 (17. Juni 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Was hat forest green mit türkis zu tun?



Ich finde es jetzt schon ähnlich




Quelle: mtbr

Okay schon ein Unterschied. Aber ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (19. Juni 2018)

So, nachdem die Vee Tire Apache leider nicht in mein Farley 6 passen, mussten nun, statt einem anderen Rad, andere Reifen her: Semi Slicks von Chaoyang Sand Storm.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Juni 2018)

Wo hast du die denn aufgetrieben?


----------



## ufp (19. Juni 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn aufgetrieben?


Bin da zufällig über Amazon gestoßen.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Juli 2018)




----------



## hw_doc (2. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 748135



Ist das aus Carbonium?


----------



## -zor- (3. Juli 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ist das aus Carbonium?



Stahlrahmen mit Carbon Sattelrohr und Carbon Gabel!


----------



## hw_doc (3. Juli 2018)

-zor- schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen mit Carbon Sattelrohr und Carbon Gabel!



Schaut ja nett aus, lässt in mir aber die Erinnerung an das Titan-Al-Fiasko aufkommen.
Und um den Sattel zu versenken, braucht es wohl die bezaubernde Jeannie in der Nähe...  B)

Aber schön anzusehen ist es!


----------



## -zor- (3. Juli 2018)

ist halt nen schöner Tourenflitzer... oder perfekt als Wandbild 

P.S: auch nicht gerde Preiswert


----------



## BigJohn (3. Juli 2018)

american craftsmanship gibts halt nicht für jedermann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (3. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 748135


wow! 
..gibts von dem schönen Bike noch weitere Bilder ?
Denn in deinem Album war nichts darüber zu finden !?!?

LG, sven


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Juli 2018)

die Spielzeug Bremsscheiben, das CC-Racer Cockpit und die nicht versenkbare Sattelstütze lassen doch sehr an einer "artgerechten" Haltung zweifeln
ansonsten isses schön, aber eben nur was für CC Racer mit Hang zu dicken Reifen


----------



## Wendo (5. Juli 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Spielzeug Bremsscheiben, das CC-Racer Cockpit und die nicht versenkbare Sattelstütze lassen doch sehr an einer "artgerechten" Haltung zweifeln
> ansonsten isses schön, aber eben nur was für CC Racer mit Hang zu dicken Reifen


Was heisst denn "artgerecht" ?


----------



## Fatster (5. Juli 2018)

Wendo schrieb:


> Was heisst denn "artgerecht" ?



Das, was jeder für sich selbst drunter versteht! 

Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen, wie oft das Thema hier im Forum schon diskutiert wurde, aber eindeutig öfter als die verzweifelte Suche nach dem eierlegenden Wollmilchsaureifen oder der Frage, ob Gaffa, Panzer- oder Silotape das beste Mittel für nen tubeless-Umbau ist.


----------



## Wendo (5. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Das, was jeder für sich selbst drunter versteht!
> 
> Ich kann schon gar nicht mehr zählen, wie oft das Thema hier im Forum schon diskutiert wurde, aber eindeutig öfter als die verzweifelte Suche nach dem eierlegenden Wollmilchsaureifen oder der Frage, ob Gaffa, Panzer- oder Silotape das beste Mittel für nen tubeless-Umbau ist.


Deswegen frag ich ja 

Vor allem weil die Antwort ja quasi direkt drunter steht:


Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> für CC Racer mit Hang zu dicken Reifen


----------



## Fatster (5. Juli 2018)

Wendo schrieb:


> Deswegen frag ich ja
> 
> Vor allem weil die Antwort ja quasi direkt drunter steht:



Genau  ... es soll sogar Leute geben, die sich auch auf "Asphaltscheissendreck" richtig wohl mit den Dicken fühlen und (nicht nur) dort funktioniert das WISEMAN sicherlich überaus gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wendo (5. Juli 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Genau  ... es soll sogar Leute geben, die sich auch auf "*Asphaltscheissendreck*" richtig wohl mit den Dicken fühlen und (nicht nur) dort funktioniert das WISEMAN sicherlich überaus gut


Ok, diese Leute werd ich nie verstehen  
(hat aber eher damit zu tun, dass ich Asphalt generell nix abgewinnen kann, egal auf welchem Bike ich sitze)


----------



## Fatster (5. Juli 2018)

Wendo schrieb:


> Ok, diese Leute werd ich nie verstehen
> (hat aber eher damit zu tun, dass ich Asphalt generell nix abgewinnen kann, egal auf welchem Bike ich sitze)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Juli 2018)

Wendo schrieb:


> Was heisst denn "artgerecht" ?


naja, das ist das was man daraus macht. Für manche ist das der Weg zur Eisdiele 
aber mal ehrlich, ein Fatbike mit ner 160er Scheibe vorne (noch dazu eine Guide wie es ausssieht), die ist schon im Mittelgebirge schnell überfordert. Und auch wenn es von der Perspektive her täuschen kann, scheint der Fahrer jetzt auch kein kleiner Mensch zu sein.
Über die Reifen könnte man auch diskutieren, macht sie aber auch nicht besser 
ist in meinen Augen eher ein Showbike mit den vielen Bling Bling Teilen und der Effekt Lackierung


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> naja, das ist das was man daraus macht. Für manche ist das der Weg zur Eisdiele
> aber mal ehrlich, ein Fatbike mit ner 160er Scheibe vorne (noch dazu eine Guide wie es ausssieht), die ist schon im Mittelgebirge schnell überfordert. Und auch wenn es von der Perspektive her täuschen kann, scheint der Fahrer jetzt auch kein kleiner Mensch zu sein.
> Über die Reifen könnte man auch diskutieren, macht sie aber auch nicht besser
> ist in meinen Augen eher ein Showbike mit den vielen Bling Bling Teilen und der Effekt Lackierung


Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Juli 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen!


na das ist ja ein konstruktiver Komentar


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2018)

Na,was soll ich sagen!?
Als das Fatbike erfunden wurde,lag der Einsatzbereich eigentlich fest (technisch möglichst unkompliziert und wartungsarm,für unwegsames Gelände)!
Nachdem sie in Mode kamen und von findigen Bikeproduzenten mit Federgabeln,Dämpfern und absenkbaren Sattelstützen versehen wurden,erweiterte sich der Einsatzbereich (und auch der Absatzmarkt)!
Wie also ein Fatbike *artgerecht *einzusetzen ist, liegt scheinbar, auf Grund der Vielseitigkeit wohl eher bei seinem Benutzer!


----------



## Rommos (16. Juli 2018)

Funk cycles


----------



## Tomwptp (30. Juli 2018)

Vorläufiges Ergebnis aus Kreuzung der Teilekiste mit einem Ican SN02 Rahmen, oder „Ich war einmal ein Mobster“


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Juli 2018)

Danke an @Trail Surfer für die neuen,alten Reifen!


----------



## Starter77 (30. Juli 2018)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (30. Juli 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 757938 Danke an @Trail Surfer für die neuen,alten Reifen!


Steht da "poison" auf dem Rahmen?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Juli 2018)

Nee,da steht Gift!


----------



## mikeonbike (30. Juli 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Nee,da steht Gift!



wird das artgerecht eingesetzt   ...


----------



## skaster (31. Juli 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Nee,da steht Gift!


Ein s mehr und du hättest Fisch


----------



## Holland (31. Juli 2018)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> wird das artgerecht eingesetzt   ...




Gewiss. Die hellen Reifen für hellen Sand. Alles ok.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2018)

skaster schrieb:


> Ein s mehr und du hättest Fisch


Den versteht aber jetzt sicherlich nicht jeder


----------



## mikeonbike (31. Juli 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Den versteht aber jetzt sicherlich nicht jeder



naturellement - die suppe es ich immer auf korsika


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. August 2018)

Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/fatbikedot...3gJDKBKJk8tvNHhsojQkJEQFMFEVoZWl5ChbLlE3_2CL0


----------



## mikeonbike (18. August 2018)

mich gruselts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (18. August 2018)

Augenfeindlich, ja, ....könnte mir aber vorstellen das Das Gerät gut abgeht!


----------



## Fatster (18. August 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Augenfeindlich, ja, ....könnte mir aber vorstellen das Das Gerät gut abgeht!



Ich finds optisch brutal, würd dann aber doch - vermutlich auch aus Kostengründen - lieber zu einer 125ccm Maico greifen


----------



## hw_doc (18. August 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da ich weder Salsa- noch Surly-Fred kapern wollte, nun an dieser Stelle das Ergebnis meiner letzten Bastelei - mein Grashüpfer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... Seinerzeit reichte es nur für einen Post an dieser Stelle - dann mach ich auch hier mal mit dem aktuellen Stand weiter.
Es sind nun ein paar stilechtere Reifen eingezogen - nicht zuletzt dank netter Forenmitglieder:





Und ja: Es ist noch immer sehr viel Plastik daran verbaut und ich überlege, das auch noch zu ändern.
Der Steuersatz findet die Belastung mit Gepäck offenbar nicht witzig, daher rastet die Gabel schon in Position "geradeaus" förmlich ein... Gibt also wichtigere Dinge zu erledigen!  B)

Edit:
Die Reifen schleifen trotz 2x10 nicht an der Kette und sind mit Conti-FR-Schlächen bestückt. Im Gegensatz zu den Gegenstücken von Schwalbe bilden die nicht so heftige Verformungen unter den Pellen. Vielleicht wage ich vor dem nächsten größeren Einsatz doch noch mal die Umrüstung auf tubeless, der Fahrkomfort ist schon mal nicht schlechter, als auf den Jumbo Jims, jedoch bin ich so _deutlich_ leiser mit der Fuhre - leider...


----------



## Speedskater (19. August 2018)

Gugg mal hier gibts hübsche Schutzbleche. ist zwar auch Kunststoff, aber aus Gewichtsgründen wäre das meine 1. Wahl.


----------



## hw_doc (19. August 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Gugg mal hier gibts hübsche Schutzbleche. ist zwar auch Kunststoff, aber aus Gewichtsgründen wäre das meine 1. Wahl.



Danke, die liegen schon bei mir!   B)
Hatte nur bislang keine Muße, sie zu verbauen. Zuerst mussten auch die Reifen verbaut werden, mal sehen, ob da noch ausreichend Platz ist...


----------



## mikeonbike (25. August 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (6. September 2018)

bearclaw frank


----------



## BigJohn (6. September 2018)

Der Hinterbau mit den schlanken Streben ist richtig geil


----------



## Fatastiker (7. September 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> bearclaw frank



Sehr schick! Gefällt mir gut


----------



## Rubberduckxi (11. September 2018)

Gerade im FB gesehen, Surly postete


----------



## Rommos (12. September 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Gerade im FB gesehen, Surly postete
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 771779


...das nenn ich mal ein langes Fuhrwerk 

Wäre doch schön, wenn da nach einer langen, dunklen Nacht ein schönes Surly Stahl-Tandem raus käme...


----------



## MDewi (12. September 2018)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Gerade im FB gesehen, Surly postete
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 771779


XXL - Liner


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. September 2018)




----------



## eensfufzich (28. September 2018)

vorerst fertiger aufbau vom zweit-spass-fattie. bin sehr glücklich über das ergebnis, fährt sich wie ein übergewichtiges streetrial


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. September 2018)

Schönes Bike, schöne Bilder!!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (29. September 2018)

eensfufzich schrieb:


>


Definitiv ein Bild für den Kalender 
Hier ist mittlerweile der Herbst angekommen,macht aber auch wieder Spaß die düstere,neblige Atmosphäre im Wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. September 2018)

#fatbikecalendar2019


----------



## metbirne77 (29. September 2018)

Tolles Wetter, super Trails und ein schönes Fatbike - was will man mehr :-D


----------



## Fatster (12. Oktober 2018)

Quelle: https://www.pinterest.de/pin/199565827213114095 

Falls es schon mal gezeigt wurde: Sorry!


----------



## Rommos (12. Oktober 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Quelle: https://www.pinterest.de/pin/199565827213114095
> 
> Falls es schon mal gezeigt wurde: Sorry!


Anhang anzeigen 782789
Schon sehr schön  ...irgendsowas in der Art wäre schon sehr lässig...


----------



## hw_doc (12. Oktober 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 782789
> Schon sehr schön  ...irgendsowas in der Art wäre schon sehr lässig...



Bis auf den verkrampften Gesichtsausdruck beim Lenken...  B)


----------



## Fatster (12. Oktober 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bis auf den verkrampften Gesichtsausdruck beim Lenken...  B)



Der entkrampft sich ganz schnell, wenn dich „Sophia Tomalla“ einer Kontrolle unterzieht


----------



## hw_doc (12. Oktober 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Der entkrampft sich ganz schnell, wenn dich „Sophia Tomalla“ einer Kontrolle unterzieht



Hab ich da etwa eine Aussicht darauf?  
Was muss ich dafür tun? Mit Hrn. Lindemann raufen?


----------



## eensfufzich (15. Oktober 2018)

auch wenn das bike hier schon gezeigt, und es auch nicht so besonders ist(für mich schon)
gestern bei dem tollen herbstwetter ne kurze runde gedreht,und diese gelegenheit genutzt mich mit meiner neuen kamera etwas vertrauter zumachen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (15. Oktober 2018)

eensfufzich schrieb:


> und es auch nicht so besonders ist(für mich schon)


Das Bike ist sehr gelungen und echt stimmig, und ich finde schon dass es etwas Besonderes ist. Glückwunsch!
Wenn ich es seh, bekomme ich Lust, mich spontan drauf zu schwingen und ne quirlige Runde damit drehen, es ist bestimmt sehr wendig und verspielt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eensfufzich (15. Oktober 2018)

danke. ein agiles und verspieltes rad war auch der plan es lässt sich sehr genial kontrollieren, das habe ich selbst sonst noch bei keinem rad (ausser meinem 20zoll trial) gehabt.


----------



## eensfufzich (20. Oktober 2018)

auch auf die gefahr das esnervt hab heute ne kurze fototour mit dem dude gedreht. ich finde der hat auch n paar schöne bilder verdient. fotos alle in unserer rekultivierten mondlandschaft(geiseltalsee) entstanden.


----------



## svennox (24. Oktober 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 757938 Danke an @Trail Surfer für die neuen,alten Reifen!


..ich finde weiße Reifen passen nicht an jedes Bike,
allerdings bei dieser Farbcombo geht es in Ordnung


----------



## svennox (24. Oktober 2018)

.. an meinem Titanbike würden die weißen Reifen nicht passen ! ..ist zumindest meine Meinung ! 

hier 2 Fotos vom Anfang des Jahres, im Mai. 2018 ..


----------



## svennox (24. Oktober 2018)

DAS Foto sollte hier auch noch rein ! 
.. im Hintergrund ist eine schöner FETTER AMG-GTs Mercedes TRAUMWAGEN zu sehen,
im Vordergrund mein Titanium Fatbike Custom made Twenty2 Cycle US Snowpack mit Porcelain Rocket 
PS. wenigstens EIN TRAUM den ich mir erfüllt habe.. der Traum mit dem AMG muss wohl noch warten


----------



## hw_doc (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich fürchte, näher komm ich in diesem Urlaub keinem Fatbike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrachenDingsda (27. Oktober 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, näher komm ich in diesem Urlaub keinem Fatbike...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 788315



Ist das nicht deins? Das Geschenkband sollte ja kein Hinderniss sein


----------



## Starter77 (27. Oktober 2018)

Falscher Sattel


----------



## hw_doc (27. Oktober 2018)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Ist das nicht deins? Das Geschenkband sollte ja kein Hinderniss sein



Nein, ich bin auch etwas höher (Sattelposition). So häufig bin ich nicht auf der Insel, als dass ich auf das Angebot eingegangen wär, mir hier ein Dickes hinzustellen.
Nachdem ich neulich mein letztes MTB unter 3" verkauft hab, seh ich die letzten Tage mal als Training, auf schmalen Reifen nicht gleich umzukippen. Dennoch hätt ich mich mit mehr Auflagefläche besonders heute wohler gefühlt...


 


Dafür plusst es ab morgen, falls die Insel bis dahin nicht ganz weggespült wurde...


----------



## Rommos (31. Oktober 2018)




----------



## BigJohn (31. Oktober 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 789949


Ist das was neues, oder einfach nur ein puffin?


----------



## Rommos (31. Oktober 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist das was neues, oder einfach nur ein puffin?


Laut Instagramm-Text ein Puffin Aufbau aus Canada - (dachte am Handy erst, das wäre evt. Titan oder so...
Trotzdem hübsch, Puffin gefällt mir einfach


----------



## BigJohn (31. Oktober 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Laut Instagramm-Text ein Puffin Aufbau aus Canada - (dachte am Handy erst, das wäre evt. Titan oder so...
> Trotzdem hübsch, Puffin gefällt mir einfach


Mit Steckachse und einem anständigen Sitzrohrdurchmesser würde ich sofort eins nehmen


----------



## oli_muenchen (1. November 2018)

Das Puffin ist immer noch ein geiles Rad! Der Hersteller der Gabel würde mich interessieren. Sieht schick aus!

Ich dachte übrigens, dass Singular langsam in der Versenkung verschwindet, aber Sam kommt wieder. In Titan....


----------



## Fabeymer (1. November 2018)

Wer für die Erkältungssaison ein paar Vitamine tanken möchte, der besuche den Stahlrahmen-Blog. Da gibt's heute nämlich frisches Obst. 

http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/allgemein/melone-aus-stahl-fuer-huegel-aus-lehm-pumptrack-bike-gallagher

Viel Spaß beim Lesen! 
Fabian


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. November 2018)

wow, so konsequent hab ich den Zwei-Farben-Ansatz noch selten gesehen... und dann auch noch halb- und halb eloxierte Teile! Und sind das etwa HED Bigdeal Felgen? Nicht übel der Hobel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (1. November 2018)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> wow, so konsequent hab ich den Zwei-Farben-Ansatz noch selten gesehen... und dann auch noch halb- und halb eloxierte Teile! Und sind das etwa HED Bigdeal Felgen? Nicht übel der Hobel.



Ja, sind Hed Felgen. 
Die Karre ist so dermaßen saftig...


----------



## Gravelander (3. November 2018)

hier noch ein Netzfund:


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. November 2018)

Gravelander schrieb:


> hier noch ein Netzfund:



Geil , vor allem die Trinkflasche


----------



## svennox (6. November 2018)

..hihi "grins"  ..stimmt .. die TRINKFLASCHE IST GENIAL !!! 
WO GIBT ES DIE .. zu kaufen ???????????????


----------



## BigJohn (6. November 2018)

Die Amis...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. November 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> ..hihi "grins"  ..stimmt .. die TRINKFLASCHE IST GENIAL !!!
> WO GIBT ES DIE .. zu kaufen ???????????????


Die kannst Du hier im NRA-Webschop bestellen: https://home.nra.org


----------



## Aragonion (6. November 2018)

Ich mag Trinkflaschen die Demokraten verachten 
Make fatbikes great again !!


----------



## Rommos (15. November 2018)

Rabbit Cycles (Quelle)


----------



## Fatster (15. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Rabbit Cycles (Quelle)



**Ironie EIN** WOW! Das es immer noch Firmen gibt die sich trauen, eine BLUTO ans Neubike zu bauen  **Ironie AUS**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Rabbit Cycles (Quelle)


Hammergeiles Fatbike,würd ich so nehmen,bis auf den Spacerturm !


----------



## Rommos (15. November 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hammergeiles Fatbike,würd ich so nehmen,bis auf den Spacerturm !


...hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Rabbit Cycles (Quelle)


Habe mich soeben verliebt


----------



## hw_doc (15. November 2018)

Ist das immer noch das Teil von der Eurobike 2016?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (15. November 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Rabbit Cycles (Quelle)



Das Unterrohr dürfte dicker, und integrierte Lager...


----------



## Faaatbiker (17. November 2018)

Mein spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. November 2018)

Vom FB - Surly Seite


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2018)

G.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. November 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



Ah, da ist ja der Pilot


----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. November 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 798650



 Mit Effigear....brutale Optik.
Hmmh, stellt sich die Frage wie er das mit dem Antrieb gelöst hat. Bei dem Reifen, dürfte beim Serieneffi, die Kette, bzw. der Riemen nicht mehr vorbei gehen.
Sonst wäre ich damals, wos das Cavalerie Fatbike gegeben hatte, fast schwach geworden auf bestellen zu drücken...war mir nur der Fatireifen zu schmal 

G.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. November 2018)

Jetzt must ich erst mal googlen, die Cavalerie Bikes sind aber äußerst geil


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Jetzt must ich erst mal googlen, die Cavalerie Bikes sind aber äußerst geil



Ja, des silber polierte Anakin Fat hat mir damals schon gefallen. Nur an der Reifenbreite hats geharpert 

G.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (24. November 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, des silber polierte Anakin Fat hat mir damals schon gefallen. Nur an der Reifenbreite hats geharpert
> 
> G.


Hier mal ein link, Bild hab ich auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden 
https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/c...ates-carbon-drive-centertrack-cdx-991745.html


----------



## Speedskater (24. November 2018)

So ein Cavalerie Anakin fehlt noch in meiner Getriebe Sammlung, wenn 4.0er Reifen reinpassen wäre natürlich der hit.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. November 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> So ein Cavalerie Anakin fehlt noch in meiner Getriebe Sammlung, wenn 4.0er Reifen reinpassen wäre natürlich der hit.


Steht doch im Text:
Maximum tire size 26 x 4.25”


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (24. November 2018)

Ja, aber das Anafat ist wohl nicht über den Prototype Status hinausgekommen.
Auf der Seite von Cavalerie kann man das Anafat leider nicht bestellen.


----------



## Pannenpantani (24. November 2018)

Hier mal mein Wilier. Meine minimalistische Spaßmaschine. Bald nach dem Kauf mit orangen Fatsno Naben, Vorbau und Sattelstützenklemme gepimpt. Jetzt für mich perfekt.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. November 2018)

Scheiße, ich bin verliebt


----------



## Rommos (26. November 2018)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Scheiße, ich bin verliebt
> Anhang anzeigen 799455


krasses Gerät, die Bremse vorne


----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2018)

Und da ist sicher nicht irgendwo noch ein Akku versteckt?


----------



## rsu (26. November 2018)

Hier die Details, ein Prototyp mit 24” Bud und Lou 

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/aRYmDX


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und da ist sicher nicht irgendwo noch ein Akku versteckt?



Da ist keiner  die Lösung mit der Kurbel und dem Getriebe finde ich interessant. 
Auch wenn das Teil den Berg hoch bestimmt zum kotzen ist. Scheiße aber auch, wenn es runter geht weint man bestimmt vor Freude!


----------



## nailz (26. November 2018)

Ich find´s brutal gut. Optisch wie technisch ein Leckerbissen. 


Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Teil den Berg hoch bestimmt zum kotzen ist. Scheiße aber auch, wenn es runter geht weint man bestimmt vor Freude!


Eigentlich hatte ich mit dem Bergabgebolze abgeschlossen,......oder doch nicht???


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. November 2018)

also ich finde das Ding einfach nur potthässlich 
irgendwie ein Pseudo-Mopped nur halt ohne Motor
irgendwo hochtreten möchte ich damit nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2018)

Kein Prototyp, sondern ein sehr gutes Rendering. Man muss die Detailverliebtheit schon würdigen. Die Gabel ist sogar mit Spacern montiert, weil das Steuerrohr zu kurz für die Doppelbrücke ist.
Dem Text nach zu urteilen ist das aber nur die Fingerübung eines Zeichners oder Designers.


----------



## rsu (27. November 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Kein Prototyp, sondern ein sehr gutes Rendering. Man muss die Detailverliebtheit schon würdigen. Die Gabel ist sogar mit Spacern montiert, weil das Steuerrohr zu kurz für die Doppelbrücke ist.
> Dem Text nach zu urteilen ist das aber nur die Fingerübung eines Zeichners oder Designers.



Scheint als hättest Du Recht Wenn ich das nochmal so durchlese muss ich mich Dir glaub anschliessen... Trotzdem gut gemacht und auch der Vergleich zu den Designs mit der optischen Wirkung sehr spannend


----------



## Rommos (1. Dezember 2018)

Keine Ahnung ob das hier schon mal war 

Shand Tumshie Rohloff Gates


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Dezember 2018)

Rommos schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das hier schon mal war
> 
> Shand Tumshie Rohloff Gates
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 801001 Anhang anzeigen 801002 Anhang anzeigen 801003 Anhang anzeigen 801004 Anhang anzeigen 801005



Genial 

Hatte ich mir gerade diese Woche angeschaut. Mit Gates 

Wer fährt mit nach Schottland next year??


----------



## Rommos (1. Dezember 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Genial
> 
> Hatte ich mir gerade diese Woche angeschaut. Mit Gates


...und 170er Hinterbau mit Platz für 4.8  ich bin geneigt, das gebogene Unterrohr fast zu übersehen


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Dezember 2018)

Tannenwald Bikes (Unikat):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (1. Dezember 2018)

Also ganz ehrlich:
Da könnteste mir das Tannenwald auf den Bauch binden; ich würde das   SHAND   haben wollen. 

Und ehe ich‘s vergesse: 
ROMAN, ICH HASSE DICH!


----------



## BigJohn (1. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich:
> Da könnteste mir das Tannenwald auf den Bauch binden; ich würde das   SHAND   haben wollen.
> 
> Und ehe ich‘s vergesse:
> ROMAN, ICH HASSE DICH!


Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Abgefahrene Rahmenform


----------



## Rommos (1. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Abgefahrene Rahmenform


Unterrohr mit Doppelschwung/S-Form kann ich irgendwie nix abgewinnen, ansonsten find ich es gut...

Deshalb bin ich bei @Fatster



Fatster schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich:
> Da könnteste mir das Tannenwald auf den Bauch binden; ich würde das   SHAND   haben wollen.
> 
> Und ehe ich‘s vergesse:
> ROMAN, ICH HASSE DICH!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (1. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Abgefahrene Rahmenform


Anscheinend noch nicht nüchtern


----------



## Speedskater (1. Dezember 2018)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Tannenwald Bikes (Unikat):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 801030 Anhang anzeigen 801031



Es ist so ein schöner Rahmen und es hätte so ein schönes Bike werden können und dann schrauben die Honks diese schwurbelige Gabel und diese 0815 Felgen dran.


----------



## hw_doc (2. Dezember 2018)

Wenn schon merkwürdig geschwungen, dann find ich das hier schon interessanter:


 
Wird man sicherlich bzgl. Geo und Platz für Reifen anpassen lassen können - bei nem Gläschen während der Fertigung...


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (2. Dezember 2018)

Okay das Teil mit 27,5 Van Helga würde mir schon sehr taugen.


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wenn schon merkwürdig geschwungen, dann find ich das hier schon interessanter:
> Anhang anzeigen 801288
> Wird man sicherlich bzgl. Geo und Platz für Reifen anpassen lassen können - bei nem Gläschen während der Fertigung...


Bis ein bididu fertig ist, bleibt Zeit für einige Gläschen. Man sollte vielleicht sogar noch ein zwei Flaschen als Backup einplanen.

Aber warum nicht gleich ein passendes Rad für diesen Thread? Gibts doch auch:


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2018)

@Messerharry sein Rahmen sah nach dem Crash auch so aus


----------



## hw_doc (2. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bis ein bididu fertig ist, bleibt Zeit für einige Gläschen. Man sollte vielleicht sogar noch ein zwei Flaschen als Backup einplanen.
> 
> Aber warum nicht gleich ein passendes Rad für diesen Thread? Gibts doch auch:




_Edit: Weil die Form schon anders ist, als die vom "Ragnarök"..._

Hach, das bringt in mir wieder die irrige Idee auf, mir einen Rahmen im Stil der 90er-Jahre-Beachcruiser-MTBs bauen zu lassen. Ungefähr so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Dezember 2018)

Corratec hat ja auch mal so schöne " Bow " Rahmen gebaut


----------



## hw_doc (2. Dezember 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Corratec hat ja auch mal so schöne " Bow " Rahmen gebaut



... die so überhaupt nicht mein Fall waren.
Ich find da wirklich die Cruiser mit dem doppelten Geröhr rund um Oberrohr mit Sattelstreben so gelungen...


----------



## Gravelander (4. Dezember 2018)

Netzfund:


----------



## eensfufzich (5. Dezember 2018)

schönheit liegt ja bekanntlich im auge des betrachters, ... aber gripshit...äh, grip shift, an dieser art rad??? reifen hr ist falschherum, absicht?


----------



## hw_doc (5. Dezember 2018)

eensfufzich schrieb:


> schönheit liegt ja bekanntlich im auge des betrachters, ... aber gripshit...äh, grip shift, an dieser art rad??? ...



Auftritt @Fatster, bitte!


----------



## BigJohn (5. Dezember 2018)

Der Jumbo Jim ist ja kein Reifen für Fatbikes, die artgerecht bewegt werden


----------



## Fatster (5. Dezember 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Auftritt @Fatster, bitte!
> Anhang anzeigen 802234



Moi?  Och menno, wieso immer ich  



BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Jumbo Jim ist ja kein Reifen für Fatbikes, die artgerecht bewegt werden



... und mit den weibischen Kurbelschützern erst 
Schaut aus wie ein klassisches Frauen-Fat-Fully mit beschissener Schaltung und untauglicher Bereifung! 

*Chleudert den Purchen zu Poden!  *


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Dezember 2018)

ich weiß nicht was ihr wollt 







ich finde es ganz einfach nur hässlich


----------



## Messerharry (6. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Jumbo Jim ist ja kein Reifen für Fatbikes, die artgerecht bewegt werden



DOCH!!!

Nur weil IHR es nicht könnt, kann ein Reifen nix dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (6. Dezember 2018)

Messerharry schrieb:


> DOCH!!!
> 
> Nur weil IHR es nicht könnt, kann ein Reifen nix dafür



***Ironie EIN***
Kann es sein, dass dir da die - zugegeben nicht explizit gekennzeichnete - Ironie entgangen ist? 
***Ironie AUS***


----------



## Messerharry (6. Dezember 2018)

Ja, sowas entgeht mir natürlich sofort, wenn wieder einer auf dem JJ rum hackt


----------



## BigJohn (6. Dezember 2018)

Messerharry schrieb:


> DOCH!!!
> 
> Nur weil IHR es nicht könnt, kann ein Reifen nix dafür


Bitte störe mich nicht beim polemisieren, danke!


----------



## ufp (7. Dezember 2018)

Könntet ihr bitte wieder Fat Bike Bilder Posten und nicht dieses pseudo auf lustig (machen)? Dafür gibt's ja das andere Unterforum (irgendwas mit https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/kein-thema-wenig-regeln.25/ etc) ;-).
Danke.


----------



## Fatster (7. Dezember 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bitte wieder Fat Bike Bilder Posten und nicht dieses pseudo auf lustig (machen)? Dafür gibt's ja das andere Unterforum (irgendwas mit https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/kein-thema-wenig-regeln.25/ etc) ;-).
> Danke.



Auftritt @BigJohn , bitte!


----------



## Fatster (7. Dezember 2018)

Is doch alles OTSO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 482182 (7. Dezember 2018)

Oh, ein Diziplinierer. Schlecht geschlafen?


----------



## BigJohn (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich hoffe ich komme meine Verpflichtung hiermit angemessen nach


----------



## Pimper (7. Dezember 2018)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich komme meine Verpflichtung hiermit angemessen nach



Nach Boost also noch eine weitere Achsbreite..^^


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Dezember 2018)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Oh, ein Diziplinierer. Schlecht geschlafen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 802822



geil heute schon Bilder von der Tour von morgen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Dezember 2018)




----------



## hw_doc (13. Dezember 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 804652



Bist Du gewachsen?  B)


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2018)

Schimmert recht grün...ist das im Hintergrund Tschernobyl 

G.


----------



## Starter77 (14. Dezember 2018)

In Prypjat scheint so manches zu mutieren - auch Bikes


----------



## ufp (14. Dezember 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 804652


Zwar nicht unhübsch, aber das Oberrohr dürfte in die falsche Richtung angeschweißt worden sein. Bzw die Gabel .


----------



## hw_doc (16. Dezember 2018)

Trek Farley 6 @ 4.8":




... zumindest in der Minion-Welt.  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (16. Dezember 2018)

Hui am Sitzrohr geht es aber um die Sxxxhaaresbreite


----------



## -zor- (16. Dezember 2018)

netzfund:


----------



## hw_doc (21. Dezember 2018)

Sarma Foka


----------



## Starter77 (21. Dezember 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sarma Foka


Gefällt mir


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sarma Foka



Gibt‘s auch in Titan!

https://sarmabikes.com/fatbike-frames-framesets/foka-adventure-bike/titanium-frame/frame-foka-ti/

Hätte ich damals als das „Gabel-Galama“ war für nen Schnapper haben können, aber mir gefielen die geschwungenen Linien des Originals (9:Zero:7) einfach besser


----------



## hw_doc (21. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Gibt‘s auch in Titan!
> 
> https://sarmabikes.com/fatbike-frames-framesets/foka-adventure-bike/titanium-frame/frame-foka-ti/
> 
> Hätte ich damals als das „Gabel-Galama“ war für nen Schnapper haben können, aber mir gefielen die geschwungenen Linien des Originals (9:Zero:7) einfach besser



Das Titan-Vehikel ist auch wirklich hübsch, aber wenn man lange genug auf den Rahmen starrt, fällt einem auf, dass es daran zwar ein Loch für eine Stealth-Dropper gibt, aber offenbar keine sinnige Möglichkeit, den Zug auch dorthin zu führen...

(Oder ich deute das Loch falsch.)


----------



## hw_doc (21. Dezember 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Das Titan-Vehikel ist auch wirklich hübsch, aber wenn man lange genug auf den Rahmen starrt, fällt einem auf, dass es daran zwar ein Loch für eine Stealth-Dropper gibt, aber offenbar keine sinnige Möglichkeit, den Zug auch dorthin zu führen...
> 
> (Oder ich deute das Loch falsch.)



Und so schnell kann man sich vertun:
Auf der linken Seite gibt es am Steuerrohr einen Zugang ins Unterrohr, der endet dann schon unterhalb des FlaHas am UR:




Hab ich erst auf den Bildern einer russischen Seite entdeckt...


----------



## Fatster (21. Dezember 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und so schnell kann man sich vertun:
> 
> Hab ich erst auf den Bildern einer russischen Seite entdeckt...



Gibt’s auch ne andere?


----------



## hw_doc (21. Dezember 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Gibt’s auch ne andere?



https://bikesgate.ru/fatbike/sarma-foka/rama-freymset/rama-sarma-foka-ti/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Dezember 2018)

Wir haben auch endlich mal wieder etwas umgestaltet. Ein 2014er Fatboy, für die Tochter eines Kumpels:

Von Strassenmeistereiorange:





Auf, ach schaut einfach:





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Rubberduckxi (22. Dezember 2018)

Mich würde es wunder nehmen (achtung: Schweizerdeutsch), wie mein Lord Dwarf auf deinen Bildern aussehen würde...

Sehr coole Bikes


----------



## barbarissima (22. Dezember 2018)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Wir haben auch endlich mal wieder etwas umgestaltet. Ein 2014er Fatboy, für die Tochter eines Kumpels:
> 
> Von Strassenmeistereiorange:
> 
> ...


Das möchte ich bitte in groß


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten,euch allen!


----------



## Rommos (3. Januar 2019)

Recycle Fat Bronte XL


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Recycle Fat Bronte XL
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 811155



Fast so cool wie ein fettes Tandem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (3. Januar 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Fast so cool wie ein fettes Tandem


Damit wäre dann alles komplett


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Damit wäre dann alles komplett



Ich arbeite dran, ich sags dir, ich arbeite dran 

Bald, vielleicht bald, hab ich die Chefin soweit


----------



## Rommos (3. Januar 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ich arbeite dran, ich sags dir, ich arbeite dran
> 
> Bald, vielleicht bald, hab ich die Chefin soweit


Das hoffe ich auch, dass meine subtilen Hinweise bei meiner Chefin auch fruchten. 
Was immer gut ankommt, ist die Story, als wir im Spreewald mit einem Paar auf dem Tandem unterwegs waren. Und die Stokerin meinte, es ist wie Paartherapie und dass der Käpt’n immer mit ihr reden muss


----------



## MDewi (4. Januar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Recycle Fat Bronte XL
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 811155


Netzfund oder life erlebt?
Hast du zufällig noch weitere Infos?
Schon geil das Teil.
Suche schon länger ein Fattes Lastenrad.


----------



## Rommos (4. Januar 2019)

MDewi schrieb:


> Netzfund oder life erlebt?
> Hast du zufällig noch weitere Infos?
> Schon geil das Teil.
> Suche schon länger ein Fattes Lastenrad.



Ich kenne zwar die Jungs von ReCycle, bin auch schon mal ein Bronte probegefahren, aber das FAT-Cargo kenne ich nur von Instagramm.
Aber frag einfach mal, die machen bestimmt was möglich


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Januar 2019)

MDewi schrieb:


> Suche schon länger ein Fattes Lastenrad.


Passend dazu: https://www.cargobike.jetzt/kaufpraemie-des-bundes-tritt-in-kraft/ (hat mir der @DrachenDingsda geschickt)
30% bis max. 2500 Euro Förderung


----------



## -zor- (4. Januar 2019)

man kauft bei ReCycle doch nur den Lastenkorb, den Rahmen besorgt man sich doch selber und da ist es doch egal was man hinten dran schweißt, oder schweißen lässt.
Einfach nen surly Pugsley in wunsch größe besorgen, Steuerrohr ab und ran an den Bronte Korb.
Achso und ne dicke Gabel noch besorgen


----------



## Rommos (4. Januar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> man kauft bei ReCycle doch nur den Lastenkorb, den Rahmen besorgt man sich doch selber und da ist es doch egal was man hinten dran schweißt, oder schweißen lässt.
> Einfach nen surly Pugsley in wunsch größe besorgen, Steuerrohr ab und ran an den Bronte Korb.
> Achso und ne dicke Gabel noch besorgen


Kann man, klar - kannst dir das aber auch komplett oder als fertiges Rahmen-/Gabelset, alles nach Absprache


----------



## MDewi (4. Januar 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Passend dazu: https://www.cargobike.jetzt/kaufpraemie-des-bundes-tritt-in-kraft/ (hat mir der @DrachenDingsda geschickt)
> 30% bis max. 2500 Euro Förderung


Vielen Dank,
Ein Lastenrad hab für meine Truppe ja schon am laufen. Akzeptanz - naja; Eigentlich nur wenn du in der Innenstadt dein Werkzeuggerödel nicht noch 500m schleppen willst. Ich selber benutze es gerne, wenn es mal schnell ins „Dorf“ soll.
Eigenbaulösung: Für mich selber sofort immer wenn es geht - Basteln macht Spass. 
Fürs Unternehmen nur mit Rechnung wegen Garantie, Haftpflicht usw.
Werde mir das Gerät mal näher ansehen und dann was dazu sagen.
Besten Dank für die Hilfe
Martin


----------



## Pimper (5. Januar 2019)

MDewi schrieb:


> Suche schon länger ein Fattes Lastenrad.



Big Fat Dummy von Surly und gut is..., wenn du nicht gerade Waschmaschinen und Flugzeugträger transportieren musst. Am Hinterbau kann man sich auch herrlich austoben was basteln angeht und diesen mit eigenen Ideen für 90 kg + tauglich machen. (exklusive Fahrer )





gestohlen, geraubt und missbraucht aus: https://fat-bike.com/2016/12/the-surly-big-fat-dummy/

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (5. Januar 2019)

Da passen auch 2XL offiziell.
Dennoch machen die Knards wohl eher Sinn


----------



## hw_doc (12. Januar 2019)

Plastik mit US-Label:











https://www.framedbikes.com/collections/fat-bikes


----------



## hw_doc (13. Januar 2019)

Blackborow in lang (aka. "mid") mit Dropbar:











Warum man aber bei dem regulären Trigger geblieben ist und mit Aufwand an den Dropbar geklemmt hat, wundert mich ein wenig:




Gerade bei SRAM ist der Mix zwischen "Rennrad" und "MTB" ja problemlos.





Vermutlich ist der Aufbau mit Dropbar für den Besitzer doch recht lang und der sieht sich häufig am geraden Teil des Lenkers (siehe Zusatzbremshebel) - kürzere Vorbauten wären aber leichter zu verbauen, als der Rest...

https://www.1jyo.com/ultimate/news/2018/01/salsa-blackborow.html


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Januar 2019)

Der Trigger ist in der Wartung einfacher. Wenn unterwegs etwas mit der Schaltung bzw. am Schaltzug sein sollte, kommt man da viel besser ran.


----------



## Rommos (13. Januar 2019)




----------



## Soulist (13. Januar 2019)

Ein Traum die Funks.....aber fast 4000 Dollar für ein Frameset sind auch ne Ansage


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Warum man aber bei dem regulären Trigger geblieben ist und mit Aufwand an den Dropbar geklemmt hat, wundert mich ein wenig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Mix funktioniert nur bei 10-fach. Ab 11-fach unterscheiden sich die Systeme zwischen X-Actuation (Mtb) und Exact Actuation (Road).
Hier braucht es für die Eagle also den Kompromiss mit dem Trigger.


----------



## hw_doc (13. Januar 2019)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Mix funktioniert nur bei 10-fach. Ab 11-fach unterscheiden sich die Systeme zwischen X-Actuation (Mtb) und Exact Actuation (Road).
> Hier braucht es für die Eagle also den Kompromiss mit dem Trigger.



Das ist ja Murks.
https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=149658
Hab auf die Schnelle auch nur den Hinweis gefunden, dass man mit nem Shiftmate immerhin Campa 12-fach mit SRAM 12-Fach (oder Shimano  kombiniert bekommt:
http://www.jtekengineering.com/shiftmate/shiftmate-compatibility-charts-choices/
Das ist sicherlich nicht mehr so ganz günstig...

Ich sehe da eine Chance auf Geldverdienen, wenn die Adapterhersteller sich den Fall "1x12" mal vorknöpfen!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Januar 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Blackborow in lang (aka. "mid") mit Dropbar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auf den ersten Blick sieht das schon klasse aus
aber ich möchte das Ding nicht fahren wollen wenn alle diese Taschen auch nur annähernd voll bepackt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (13. Januar 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auf den ersten Blick sieht das schon klasse aus
> aber ich möchte das Ding nicht fahren wollen wenn alle diese Taschen auch nur annähernd voll bepackt sind.



Och - passende Rahmengröße vorausgesetzt: Warum nicht?
Da müssen ja auch nicht unbedingt 60 kg drin stecken - oftmals gibt es ja auch einfach voluminösere Dinge, die darin bequemer platzfinden.
Bei der Bildersuche stolperte ich über einen, der inzwischen damit tagelang irgendwelchen "Eisrouten" folgt und der nutzt einen Teil des Platzes dafür, seinen Schlafsack nicht mehr zusammenpacken zu müssen. In dem Fall waren es mehr die -20° an seinen Fingern als Bequemlichkeit, aber... Zudem hat er keine Traktionsprobleme mehr und in dem Fall ist es auch vorteilhaft, kein zusätzliches Gewicht auf dem VR zu haben.
Leider finde ich für mich immer noch keinen rechtfertigenden Einsatzzweck.


----------



## sigma7 (14. Januar 2019)

Jay Petervary (hat 10x am Iditarod teilgenommen) hat einen interessanten Bericht über das Blackborow veröffentlicht: https://jaypetervary.com/iditabike/blown-away-riding-the-salsa-blackborow-on-the-iditarod-trail/


----------



## Soulist (14. Januar 2019)

Geile Karre. Super Bericht, sehr interessant was der Junge da erzählt. Was ich krass finde ist die Reifenwahl....ist der die Strecke tatsächlich mit dem HüskerDü gefahren???

Tante Edith sagt. Ist er! Der Rollwiderstand war ihm wichtiger als Spikes oder dickes Profil....


----------



## hw_doc (14. Januar 2019)

Soulist schrieb:


> Geile Karre. Super Bericht, sehr interessant was der Junge da erzählt. Was ich krass finde ist die Reifenwahl....ist der die Strecke tatsächlich mit dem HüskerDü gefahren???
> 
> Tante Edith sagt. Ist er! Der Rollwiderstand war ihm wichtiger als Spikes oder dickes Profil....



Ja, nachdem er Jahre zu vor mit Endomorph unterwegs war. Er schrieb ja auch, dass man wohl nur in wenigen Jahren von Spikes profitierte.


----------



## SL-Mobster (15. Januar 2019)

Eine meiner Waldstrecken oberhalb von Wiesbaden.


----------



## Rommos (8. Februar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -zor- (9. Februar 2019)

na Roman das Thema lässt dich nicht los was


----------



## Rommos (9. Februar 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> na Roman das Thema lässt dich nicht los was


...das nicht und auch nicht ein Tandem mit dicken Reifen - aber man muss ja Träume haben.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 824264 Anhang anzeigen 824265



Schaut mit dem Nicht-Roller-Vorderrad viel gefälliger aus, als die Michel-Framesets aus den KlAnz...


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. März 2019)

Wir könnten mal wieder den *ihrwisstschon* ärgern:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

EDIT: Wo isses hin???


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. März 2019)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Wir könnten mal wieder den *ihrwisstschon* ärgern:
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Bullbaer (15. März 2019)

Fat vs. Fat - es liegen halt ein paar Jährchen dazwischen


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2019)




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2019)

.


----------



## Rommos (18. März 2019)

@hw_doc  wollte es hier auch haben


----------



## Deleted 482182 (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 839541 Anhang anzeigen 839542 Anhang anzeigen 839543
> 
> @hw_doc  wollte es hier auch haben


Sieht aus wie ein Plusbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (18. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Plusbike


Mach das mit @hw_doc aus 
Ist 27,5x3.8 Bereifung drauf, knapp 93mm breit


----------



## Speedskater (18. März 2019)

Ist ein 27,5 ++ Bike

Was haben die Felgen für eine Maulweite.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Mach das mit @hw_doc aus
> Ist 27,5x3.8 Bereifung drauf, knapp 93mm breit


Im Zweifelsfall hängst von der Felgenbreite ab. Ab 65 fett, darunter plus


----------



## Rommos (18. März 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ist ein 27,5 ++ Bike
> 
> Was haben die Felgen für eine Maulweite.





Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall hängst von der Felgenbreite ab. Ab 65 fett, darunter plus


55mm aussen


----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall hängst von der Felgenbreite ab. Ab 65 fett, darunter plus



Also nen 3.0er auf ner 65er Felge wäre dann...?


----------



## Rommos (18. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also nen 3.0er auf ner 65er Felge wäre dann...?


----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> 55mm aussen



Dürfte auch nicht schmaler sein, als die von @-zor- - und da gibbet die Diskussion nich...


----------



## Deleted 482182 (18. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also nen 3.0er auf ner 65er Felge wäre dann...?


Vollfat


----------



## hw_doc (18. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> @hw_doc wollte es hier auch haben



Richtig wäre:
@hw_doc wollte es hier haben.

Aber jetzt mal was wichtiges: Da fehlt noch ne schöne Klingel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (18. März 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Richtig wäre:
> @hw_doc wollte es hier haben.
> 
> Aber jetzt mal was wichtiges: Da fehlt noch ne schöne Klingel.



Spurcycles liegt hier....


----------



## Fatster (19. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 839541
> 
> @hw_doc  wollte es hier auch haben



Ich wiederhole mich gerne, das Rad schaut schon echt richtig gut aus, aber:

Ich mache mir Sorgen! 

Die Bremshebel zeigen ja fast „senkrecht“ nach unten! 
Da würde ich dir vorschlagen, unbedingt mal ein professionelles bikefitting machen zu lassen, nicht dass Du ob dieses Winkels vielleicht Handgelenksschmerzen bekommst, das Rad deswegen verkaufst und uns vielleicht hier verloren gehst, weil Du dir ’n Schmalspurbike in irgendeinem Schmalspuraufbaufaden zusammenbaust.
Wär echt schad drum ... und ums Bike!


----------



## -zor- (19. März 2019)

...


----------



## Rommos (19. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich gerne, das Rad schaut schon echt richtig gut aus, aber:
> 
> Ich mache mir Sorgen!
> 
> ...



Deswegen muss du keine Angst haben - ist eigentlich bei allen meinen Bikes so.





Ich fahre eigentlich immer "zu kleine" Rahmen - ist wohl meinen Titanteilen im Rücken geschuldet. ICh fühle mich wohl dabei und muss eben nicht mein Handgelenk verbiegen um zu bremsen. Und sind das letzte was anfängt zu schmerzen, selbst bei über 100km Ssp mit dem hier (Vorsicht - Schmalspur )






Hier noch ein Beispiel (wenigstens 29+....)






Aber danke, dass du um mein Wohl so besorgt bist 

LG
Roman

P.S. Fat/breit macht mir einfach viel zu viel Spaß, auch im Sommer   Und bikes verkaufen fällt mir unheimlich schwer (zum Leidwesen meiner Frau...)


----------



## Rommos (19. März 2019)

-zor- schrieb:


> was hab ich jetzt damit zu tun
> 
> @Rommos ... richtig schön geworden  Thomson geil / Formula geil  nur die richtige Kurbel fehlt noch
> 
> P.S.: in UK gibts noch welche!!!



Das sollte (wieder einmal) ein klassischer Hochregallager-Reste-Aufbau werden - so im Sinne, ich brauch nur ein paar Teile.... und wie üblich das Budget eh schon weit überzogen....Und ich finde die Kurbel nicht schlecht, vor allem für einen 2stelligen Betrag in neu


----------



## Deleted 482182 (23. März 2019)

Shuttle 2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2019)

Normalerweise find ich ja Räder außerhalb vom Auto transportieren uncool, aber nur normalerweise 

G.


----------



## Deleted 482182 (23. März 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Normalerweise find ich ja Räder außerhalb vom Auto transportieren uncool, aber nur normalerweise
> 
> G.


Cooler wär noch ein 911er in orange oder grün


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Cooler wär noch ein 911er in orange oder grün



Ja, Steigerung ist auf jedenfall noch möglich 

G.


----------



## svennox (25. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 814727


LECKER


----------



## svennox (25. März 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


>


..wenn du deiner Frau doch mal eine Freude machen möchtest, dann denk an mich,
ich nehme dir das 29+ in violett gern ab !!!


----------



## Rommos (25. März 2019)

svennox schrieb:


> ..wenn du deiner Frau doch mal eine Freude machen möchtest, dann denk an mich,
> ich nehme dir das 29+ in violett gern ab !!!



Ich glaube, das würde nicht gut kommen - das 29+ hab ich in einem Rahmenbaukurs gebaut, der ein Geschenk meiner Liebsten war....davor würde jedes andere bike gehen können...


----------



## Deleted 479645 (25. März 2019)

Man muss auch loslassen können.

 

Einfach ist es trotzdem nich. Tschüss "Panzer"


----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. März 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Man muss auch loslassen können.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 842480
> 
> Einfach ist es trotzdem nich. Tschüss "Panzer"



Sag mal! Spinnst du 
Du wirst doch das wunderbare BB nicht weg geben


----------



## Starter77 (25. März 2019)

Soll das Rahmenset verkauft werden oder hat sich schon ein glücklicher gefunden?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (26. März 2019)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Sag mal! Spinnst du
> Du wirst doch das wunderbare BB nicht weg geben



Ja, leicht fällt es nicht. Aber 3 Bikes ist die magische Zahl, die meine Wände vertragen.
Und schlussendlich, wenn ich ganz ehrlich zu mir bin, könnte ich auch wirklich JEDE Strecke in meiner Umgebung mit dem Beachracer wegrocken. Das will ich aber auch nicht, deswegen hat vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Schmiede mit guten Leumund den Schweißbrenner für ein 29+ angeworfen  Und genau dieser Schmied hat vor ein paar Tagen Vollzug gemeldet 



Starter77 schrieb:


> Soll das Rahmenset verkauft werden oder hat sich schon ein glücklicher gefunden?



Ja, wenn ich wirklich sicher bin es wegzugeben und Zeit für ein Fotoshooting finde kommt es unter den Hammer.
Wird sich aber noch nen Moment hinziehen, da beruflich gerade viel los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (26. März 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Ja, leicht fällt es nicht. Aber 3 Bikes ist die magische Zahl, die meine Wände vertragen.
> Und schlussendlich, wenn ich ganz ehrlich zu mir bin, könnte ich auch wirklich JEDE Strecke in meiner Umgebung mit dem Beachracer wegrocken. Das will ich aber auch nicht, deswegen hat vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Schmiede mit guten Leumund den Schweißbrenner für ein 29+ angeworfen  Und genau dieser Schmied hat vor ein paar Tagen Vollzug gemeldet




Wo ist der Aufbauthread und wo finde ich die Bilder vom Rahmen?  29+ & Custom-Steel


----------



## Deleted 479645 (26. März 2019)

Derzeit weder noch, denn erstmal musst du Abstriche in Richtung Stahl machen, hab mich für Alu entschieden.
Und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen: Ich hab es aufbauen lassen, was einen Aufbauthread irgendwie ad absurdum führen würde.
Das Angebot war gut und zeitlich passt mir das auch besser. Basteln macht zwar Spaß, dauert aber halt auch nen Moment bis alles läuft.
Ich bin froh, wenn ich zur Zeit auf 50km die Woche komme, die wären dann auch noch weg.

Mit ein wenig Glück ist der Hobel in Richtung Wochenende hier, dann mach ich ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Rommos (26. März 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Derzeit weder noch, denn erstmal musst du Abstriche in Richtung Stahl machen, hab mich für Alu entschieden.
> Und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen: Ich hab es aufbauen lassen, was einen Aufbauthread irgendwie ad absurdum führen würde.
> Das Angebot war gut und zeitlich passt mir das auch besser. Basteln macht zwar Spaß, dauert aber halt auch nen Moment bis alles läuft.
> Ich bin froh, wenn ich zur Zeit auf 50km die Woche komme, die wären dann auch noch weg.
> ...


Ok, war halt ein Versuch  aber bin trotzdem gespannt, was du da in Auftrag gegeben hast - 29+ ist schon 

Freu mich auf Bilder


----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Derzeit weder noch, denn erstmal musst du Abstriche in Richtung Stahl machen, hab mich für Alu entschieden.
> Und zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen: Ich hab es aufbauen lassen, was einen Aufbauthread irgendwie ad absurdum führen würde.
> Das Angebot war gut und zeitlich passt mir das auch besser. Basteln macht zwar Spaß, dauert aber halt auch nen Moment bis alles läuft.
> Ich bin froh, wenn ich zur Zeit auf 50km die Woche komme, die wären dann auch noch weg.
> ...


Mitech? Beim grünen Blackborrow könnte ich halt scho schwach werden


----------



## Deleted 479645 (26. März 2019)

Treffer 
Wenn dir XL passt?


----------



## Starter77 (26. März 2019)

Ja das ist schon 
Blackborow ist ein tolles Rad. 
Mir wäre XL leider zu groß.


----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Treffer
> Wenn dir XL passt?


XL Fahrer, XL Rahmen


----------



## Fatster (27. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> XL Fahrer, XL Rahmen




XXL Fahrer, M Rahmen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> XXL Fahrer, M Rahmen


kurze Arme und Beine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (27. März 2019)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> kurze Arme und Beine?



Weder, noch! 
Insgeheim vermute ich, dass ich als Kind in irgend nen saublöden Kessel gefallen bin


----------



## Messerharry (27. März 2019)

...Obelix ist auch nur zu klein für seinen Kessel


----------



## BigJohn (27. März 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> XXL Fahrer, M Rahmen


Ok, sagen wir XXL Fahrer und der größte Rahmen, den ich finden kann. Auf ner Wippe könnte ich dich mit Leichtigkeit (man beachte die ungewollte Ironie dieser Aussage) oben halten.


----------



## Deleted 479645 (28. März 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> XL Fahrer, XL Rahmen



Ich versuch den Rahmen am Wochenende mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
Mal gucken wie doll ich ihn verschlissen hab. Vielleicht schaff ich auch ein paar brauchbare Fotos zu machen.

Ansonsten kurzer Teaser


----------



## BigJohn (28. März 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Ich versuch den Rahmen am Wochenende mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
> Mal gucken wie doll ich ihn verschlissen hab. Vielleicht schaff ich auch ein paar brauchbare Fotos zu machen.
> 
> Ansonsten kurzer Teaser
> ...


Mit dem Bienenschwarm im Freilauf musst du dann aber in den Nachbarthread


----------



## Deleted 479645 (28. März 2019)

Ich tu wenigstens was gegen das Bienensterben 
Nachbar-wer??? Vor allem muss ich damit in den Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (29. März 2019)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Ich tu wenigstens was gegen das Bienensterben
> Nachbar-wer??? Vor allem muss ich damit in den Wald!


Hier in Deutschland wird noch sauber nach Reifenbreiten getrennt:

26+ / B+ / 650b+ / 27.5+ / 29+ Galerie, Technik und allgemeine Diskussionen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. April 2019)




----------



## MDewi (7. April 2019)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 846820


Sehr schön
Da hab gleich mal zwei Fragen:
Wie leicht ist der Vogel?
Und was hast du da für schicke flache Pedale?
Gruß Martin


----------



## Rommos (7. April 2019)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. April 2019)

MDewi schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Da hab gleich mal zwei Fragen:
> Wie leicht ist der Vogel?
> Und was hast du da für schicke flache Pedale?
> Gruß Martin


Danke!
Der „Vogel“ wiegt 12,5kg.
Pedale (290g) findest du bei e-bay:
*Zeray, Pedale, MTB ZP-D262,*


----------



## hw_doc (14. April 2019)

Da es hier wohl noch nicht angekommen ist: Giant hat mit den Yukons nun Fatbikes im Programm - wenn auch vermutlich nicht für Europa.











Finde den Rahmen ganz hübsch, besonders ist aber eigentlich nur das Reifenformat vom großen M:





Näheres hier:
https://forums.mtbr.com/giant/2019-giant-fat-bike-1088331.html
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/yukon-1
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/yukon-2


----------



## Deleted 482182 (14. April 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da es hier wohl noch nicht angekommen ist: Giant hat mit den Yukons nun Fatbikes im Programm - wenn auch vermutlich nicht für Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Alternative zum Gnarwhal, den ich übrigens richtig gut finde


----------



## hw_doc (14. April 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Eine Alternative zum Gnarwhal, den ich übrigens richtig gut finde



Falls der mal runter ist: Hab noch immer einen im Angebot!  B)


----------



## Starter77 (14. April 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Da es hier wohl noch nicht angekommen ist: Giant hat mit den Yukons nun Fatbikes im Programm - wenn auch vermutlich nicht für Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt!


----------



## digi-foto.at (14. April 2019)

Die Farbe möcht ich gerne mal in der Sonne live sehen.. glaub das wär genau meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (15. April 2019)

digi-foto.at schrieb:


> Die Farbe möcht ich gerne mal in der Sonne live sehen.. glaub das wär genau meins



Ja, IMO ähnlich schön, wie das hierzulande nicht erhältliche Farley 7 von 2016:


----------



## BigJohn (16. April 2019)

Das Giant finde ich richtig schön, aber die gebotene Ausstattung ist für den aufgerufenen Preis ein bisschen frech...


----------



## sam70 (17. April 2019)

Netzfundus !!!


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. April 2019)

Viel Platz für Motor und Akku!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. April 2019)

sam70 schrieb:


> Netzfundus !!!


Sondermüll


----------



## hw_doc (17. April 2019)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Viel Platz für Motor und Akku!



Und wenig für Bordsteine.
Dann doch lieber was mit Federweg:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. April 2019)

sam70 schrieb:


> Netzfundus !!!





Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sondermüll


ne für den umweltbewussten Harley Fahrer


----------



## hw_doc (2. Mai 2019)

Bunt!


----------



## Fabeymer (2. Mai 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bunt



Da geht aber noch mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (2. Mai 2019)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Da geht aber noch mehr...



Nee, muss an der Stelle reichen!  B)


----------



## DrLoBoChAoS (2. Mai 2019)

@hw_doc hassu fein gemacht

Jetzt mit der Wren drin, dem dezenten lila und den Minions kommt’s echt gut


----------



## hw_doc (3. Mai 2019)

DrLoBoChAoS schrieb:


> @hw_doc hassu fein gemacht
> 
> Jetzt mit der Wren drin, dem dezenten lila und den Minions kommt’s echt gut



Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## mikeonbike (12. Juni 2019)

Das Bike meiner Tochter...


----------



## svennox (19. Juni 2019)

@Meister-Dieter ..tolles nicolai, aber der Rahmen wirkt so klein, oder ist der wirklich so winzig ?!
Aber ok. das Bike soll ja zum Fahrer passen  ps. mach mal das nächste mal noch schönere klare Fotos,
dies wird bestimmt auch den anderen hier gefallen, denn das FATBIKE ist super 

Hier mal wieder mein FAT Titan, und JA.. die Rahmentasche ist Geschmacksache
und extrem praktisch, vorallem auf der Tour möchte ich das Teil nicht mehr missen


----------



## Berganbeter (19. Juni 2019)

Rahmentasche ist doch super!
Hab gestern ein Rad gesehen mit gefühlten 12 kleinen Taschen.
Da wiegen die Taschen schon 2Kilo!
Ich kann mit der Rahmentasche meistens ohne Rucksack fahren.
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doedsmaskinen (23. Juni 2019)

habe version zwei meines reise mtb's weitestgehend fertig und zum probefahren (trans germany race) aufgebaut. trans germany fahre ich nicht fett, aber auf dem bild hat es 650bx3.8. 
4.0 würde passen.

wenn ich es wirklich fertig habe zeige ich es mal richtig.


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mein Reiserad mal probehalber Bepackt 
Da werden noch ein paar Sachen Abgeändert


----------



## hw_doc (24. Juni 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 877137
> Ich hab mein Reiserad mal probehalber Bepackt
> Da werden noch ein paar Sachen Abgeändert



So ganz typisch ist das aber nicht für ein Reiserad!  B)
Bin gespannt, was Du damit vorhast!


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Juni 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> So ganz typisch ist das aber nicht für ein Reiserad!  B)
> Bin gespannt, was Du damit vorhast!



Nächste Woche geht's mit einem Spezl der leider nur Radwege und keine Trails fährt vom Allgäu auf der VIA Claudia Augusta nach Südtirol.
Deswegen hab ich jetzt die Satteltasche wieder Abmontiert und dafür einen Gepäckträger und Packtaschen ans Radel gebastelt

Dafür kann ich meinen Rucksack Daheim lassen .

Irgendwann probiere ich aber mal Bikepackingtouren aus


----------



## hw_doc (24. Juni 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Nächste Woche geht's mit einem Spezl der leider nur Radwege und keine Trails fährt vom Allgäu auf der VIA Claudia Augusta nach Südtirol.
> Deswegen hab ich jetzt die Satteltasche wieder Abmontiert und dafür einen Gepäckträger und Packtaschen ans Radel gebastelt
> 
> Dafür kann ich meinen Rucksack Daheim lassen .
> ...



Hoffentlich kommt der Spaß dabei nicht zu kurz!

Hab gerade dieses Expeditionsfahrzeug von Muru entdeckt:












						Bicycle QLD Y2W rail trail 2019
					

" Not all who wander are lost.. ." J.R.R. Tolkien   Bicycle QLD (BQ) run an annual event on the Brisbane Valley Rail Trail (BVRT), calle...




					troyszczurkowski.blogspot.com
				




Aufgrund des Rahmenmaterials potentiell zweimal so cool, wie das Blackborow-Cargodings...


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Juni 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt der Spaß dabei nicht zu kurz!
> 
> Hab gerade dieses Expeditionsfahrzeug von Muru entdeckt:
> 
> ...



Was tut man nicht alles für gute Freunde 

Aber mit so einem langen Reisedampfer möchte ich auch keine engen Wege fahren


----------



## hw_doc (24. Juni 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Aber mit so einem langen Reisedampfer möchte ich auch keine engen Wege fahren



Würd ich gern mal ausprobieren, was damit noch (mit mir drauf...) noch geht und was nicht.
Vielleicht kann man damit ja auch gut ein wendigeres Fahrzeug mitnehmen!  B)


----------



## hw_doc (24. Juni 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Hab gerade dieses Expeditionsfahrzeug von Muru entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, gibt sogar eine Produktseite dazu:








						Canning FATbike
					

home of Australian designed titanium fatbikes




					www.murucycles.com


----------



## Gravelander (24. Juni 2019)

sehr sehr schön!
Und endlich auch mal ein Longtail was das Problem mit der Kette hinter dem Sitzrohr so gelöst hat, dass auch die hintere Rahmentasche gut montiert werden kann.
Falls mir jemand diese kleine Stahlstrebe zum Absichern der Kette anfertigen/anschweißen kann, bitte unbedingt anschreiben - würde mir unglaublich helfen.


----------



## svennox (26. Juni 2019)

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag! ps. viel Wasser trinken heute nicht vergessen,
in fast ganz Deutschland werden heute Hitzerekorde erwartet, echt wahnsinn,
jetzt gerade gg. 0730 Uhr sind z.B. in Berlin schon +26 Grad im Schatten
und es werden noch 40 Grad erwartet... kaum zu glauben !!!

Lieber Grüße, sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (30. Juni 2019)




----------



## Berganbeter (30. Juni 2019)

Felt El Nino : Für die Fahrt zum Bäcker oder zur Eisdiele !


----------



## hw_doc (30. Juni 2019)

Ist ja überhaupt nicht mein Fall - ich sehe sowas immer schon vom Band fallen und dann unmittelbar in der Ecke stehend rosten, weil es sich für den Alltag in D einfach zu bescheiden fährt - womöglich wechselt man irgendwann sogar zu Aufbackbrötchen oder wird laktoseintolerant, um es nicht mehr fahren zu müssen...  B)

Wenn man auch an den Bremse spart, warum baut man sie nicht wenigstens ans VR?


----------



## Fatster (30. Juni 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> .....
> Wenn man auch an den Bremse spart, warum baut man sie nicht wenigstens ans VR?



VR-Bremsen werden überbewertet!


----------



## svennox (1. Juli 2019)




----------



## Berganbeter (8. Juli 2019)

netzfund


----------



## Rommos (18. Juli 2019)

Quelle


----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Juli 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Quelle


Kann man machen,sieht halt Kacke aus!


----------



## Girl (18. Juli 2019)

Ich finde es cool, aber leider nicht konsequent durchgezogen. Wenn dann sollte alles vergammelt sein, die blauen Teile passen garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (18. Juli 2019)

Wenn schon elevated Chainstays, dann Carbon-Drive und verschiebbare Ausfallenden.


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Juli 2019)

also wenn ich schweissen könnte, ich würde mir auch selbst was braten!!!
manche Sachen könnte man schöner lösen, aber beim ersten Modell legt man erstmal los!

die Gammeloptik mag ich, hatte ich auch schon mal an einem Stahlrahmen


----------



## eensfufzich (19. Juli 2019)

wenn ich das richtig deute, so muss ich bezweifeln, dass dieses bike sich ansatzweise gut fahren lässt. nicht weil es evtl. einfach zu schwer wäre. so wie der hr-reifen aufgezogen ist, würde man wohl an kinetose erkranken. und das kann einem schon ein wenig den spass nehmen.

nichtsdestotrotz mal was anderes


----------



## Fatster (19. Juli 2019)

eensfufzich schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig deute, so muss ich bezweifeln, dass dieses bike sich ansatzweise gut fahren lässt. nicht weil es evtl. einfach zu schwer wäre. so wie der hr-reifen aufgezogen ist, würde man wohl an *kinetose* erkranken. und das kann einem schon ein wenig den spass nehmen.
> 
> nichtsdestotrotz mal was anderes




Da ich grad eh mehr Zeit hab als mir lieb ist, hab ich’s mal für weitere eventuell Unwissende gegoogelt und verlinkt:






						Reisekrankheit – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Berganbeter (19. Juli 2019)

Der Hinterreifen sieht nach Gettotubless aus!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juli 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ist ja überhaupt nicht mein Fall - ich sehe sowas immer schon vom Band fallen und dann unmittelbar in der Ecke stehend rosten, weil es sich für den Alltag in D einfach zu bescheiden fährt - womöglich wechselt man irgendwann sogar zu Aufbackbrötchen oder wird laktoseintolerant, um es nicht mehr fahren zu müssen...  B)
> 
> Wenn man auch an den Bremse spart, warum baut man sie nicht wenigstens ans VR?



Ganz deiner Meinung! 
Noch schlimmer ist's im Fatbikebereich auf FB. 
Da liest und sieht man ja nur noch so'n Müll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (19. Juli 2019)

eensfufzich schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig deute, so muss ich bezweifeln, dass dieses bike sich ansatzweise gut fahren lässt. nicht weil es evtl. einfach zu schwer wäre. so wie der hr-reifen aufgezogen ist, würde man wohl an kinetose erkranken. und das kann einem schon ein wenig den spass nehmen.
> 
> nichtsdestotrotz mal was anderes



..mir würde eher der Lenkwinkel Sorgen machen ,
...alles was ich nicht ertretten kann, kann ich schieben


----------



## Rommos (19. Juli 2019)

...find das echt witzig was das Bike alles für Gedankenspiele auslöst


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2019)

Auch für 2020 bleibt Salsa den Fatbikes treu:





Beargrease (jetzt mit 197mm Hinterbau  und 30.9mm Sattelstütze), Mukluk (Carbon und Alu) und Blackborrow sollens richten.









						2020 Fat Bike Lineup | Salsa Cycles
					

<p>Introducing the Salsa Cycles fat bike lineup for 2020.</p>




					salsacycles.com


----------



## Starter77 (25. Juli 2019)

Gute Neuigkeiten !


----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. Juli 2019)

Gähn 
Nix innovatives dabei.


----------



## cherokee190 (25. Juli 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Gähn
> Nix innovatives dabei.



.... und die Farben werden immer fürchterlicher


----------



## Starter77 (25. Juli 2019)

Immerhin überhaupt noch neue Fatbikes


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Gähn
> Nix innovatives dabei.



Fatbikes sind tot! Lang lebe 2.6!


----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. Juli 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Fatbikes sind tot! Lang lebe 2.6!


Totgesagte leben länger, ist halt schade das nichts Neues kommt. Sie hätten z.B. das Bucksaw mit moderner Geo wieder aufleben lassen können.


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2019)

Schofszipfe schrieb:


> Totgesagte leben länger, ist halt schade das nichts Neues kommt. Sie hätten z.B. das Bucksaw mit moderner Geo wieder aufleben lassen können.



Ich seh halt eben genau das, das die „Arrivierten“ - zu denen SALSA fraglos zählt - nicht mehr vorangehen, langfristig mit Sorge.
Das Specialized kein FatBoy mehr anbietet und auch andere „Big Player“ wie Scott oder Cannondale sich rausnehmen ist zwar sehr schade, aber irgendwie auch geschenkt!
Doch wenn dieses „Fieber“ - Gott bewahre - irgendwann womöglich auch SURLY befällt, dann wird‘s hier im Faden zappenduster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (25. Juli 2019)

Sieht für mich so aus, als hätten Surly dem Wednesday auch "nur" ne neue Farbe spendiert:













						Fat Tire Trail Bike |  Wednesday All-Around Bike
					

The Surly Wednesday is a great all-around fat bike that has the soul of a trail bike and mind of a touring bike.




					surlybikes.com
				




Mindestens zum grünen überarbeiteten ICT wurde ja im Forum schon was geschrieben...


----------



## Deleted 482182 (25. Juli 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich seh halt eben genau das, das die „Arrivierten“ - zu denen SALSA fraglos zählt - nicht mehr vorangehen, langfristig mit Sorge.
> Das Specialized kein FatBoy mehr anbietet und auch andere „Big Player“ wie Scott oder Cannondale sich rausnehmen ist zwar sehr schade, aber irgendwie auch geschenkt!
> Doch wenn dieses „Fieber“ - Gott bewahre - irgendwann womöglich auch SURLY befällt, dann wird‘s hier im Faden zappenduster!


Ich seh’s nicht ganz so dramatisch, kleine Schmieden wie Nicolai und Pole werden sicher noch länger Fatbikes anbieten und mit Giant ist jetzt der größte Fahrradhersteller, wenn auch verspätet in den Markt eingestiegen. Solange die Amis ihr Fatbike lieben, solange gibts welche zu kaufen.


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus, als hätten Surly dem Wednesday auch "nur" ne neue Farbe spendiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der hintersten Position soll jetzt sogar ein LOU passen


----------



## Starter77 (25. Juli 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sieht für mich so aus, als hätten Surly dem Wednesday auch "nur" ne neue Farbe spendiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farbe hat das Wednesday bei Cosmic noch nicht. Da ist nur das graue und das rote.

Allerdings sind dort auch Ice Cream Truck Rahmen mit "prickly pear sparkle" gelistet.
Scheinbar wird das grün wohl abgelöst.


----------



## hw_doc (25. Juli 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> In der hintersten Position soll jetzt sogar ein LOU passen
> Anhang anzeigen 889357



Gibt es denn Anzeichen, dass der Rahmen geändert wurde? Falls nicht, sollte Pablos Aussage ja für alle Wednesdays zutreffen...
Mein Muru wurde auch schon mal mit Lou hinten bewegt, aber ausprobieren will ich das nicht. Auch wenn das Wednesday nochmal 5+ mm mehr Platz zwischen den Kettenstreben haben sollte, könnte es zu breit für ein ruhiges Gewissen bauen.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2019)

Im 170er Hinterbau geht der Lou doch niemals an der Kette vorbei


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Im 170er Hinterbau geht der Lou doch niemals an der Kette vorbei



Das musst Du *mir *nicht sagen, ich glaub’s bis zum bildlichen Beweis des Gegenteils auch nicht.


----------



## hw_doc (25. Juli 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Im 170er Hinterbau geht der Lou doch niemals an der Kette vorbei



Ich würde sagen, dass das ne Frage von Kettenlinie und damit Kurbel und Kassette ist. Also 10-fach hat größere Chancen, als 11-fach. Rohloff & Co. sowieso.
AFAIR meine der Vorbesitzer aber auch, dass er das KB flippen musste, fällt mir dabei gerade wieder ein.


----------



## Starter77 (25. Juli 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Anzeichen, dass der Rahmen geändert wurde? Falls nicht, sollte Pablos Aussage ja für alle Wednesdays zutreffen...
> Mein Muru wurde auch schon mal mit Lou hinten bewegt, aber ausprobieren will ich das nicht. Auch wenn das Wednesday nochmal 5+ mm mehr Platz zwischen den Kettenstreben haben sollte, könnte es zu breit für ein ruhiges Gewissen bauen.



Nein, keine Anzeichen. Ist nur gelistet, aber kein Foto etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (19. Oktober 2019)

Dann spiel ich mal weiter:





Auf den ersten Blick unscheinbar. Aber beim näheren Hinsehen...
Das ist ein Crust Scapegoat, vermutlich v1. 73er Innenlager, Rohloff Speedhub 135 mm und hinten 4" auf 80 mm. Das Bike war auch schon mal in der mexikanischen Wüste unterwegs...


----------



## BigJohn (20. Oktober 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann spiel ich mal weiter:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 926139
> 
> ...


Und das stand da einfach so rum?


----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und das stand da einfach so rum?



Ja, mir nichts, dir nichts...  B)
Gehört einer Praktikantin meines Schrauberladens.
Sie kommt aus den Staaten und ist wohl auch noch nicht so firm im Sichern von Fahrrädern in deutschen Städten...


----------



## Rommos (20. Oktober 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Dann spiel ich mal weiter:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 926139
> 
> ...


Echt ein Träumchen  so schön, dass Gabel und Hinterbau den gleichen segmentierten Aufbau haben   toll, sich konsequent auf ein System (Rohloff, 73mm, 4.0er) einzustellen.  Jetzt nur noch die Züge passend kürzen....


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. Oktober 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Echt ein Träumchen  so schön, dass Gabel und Hinterbau den gleichen segmentierten Aufbau haben   toll, sich konsequent auf ein System (Rohloff, 73mm, 4.0er) einzustellen.  Jetzt nur noch die Züge passend kürzen....



Unter die langen Züge passt doch eine Lenkerrolle optimal rein


----------



## Rommos (20. Oktober 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Unter die langen Züge passt doch eine Lenkerrolle optimal rein


Na ja, wenn man den Jones H-Bar sieht und allein den Platz darunter, dann passen da wohl leicht 2 zwei Rollen rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (20. Oktober 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Echt ein Träumchen  so schön, dass Gabel und Hinterbau den gleichen segmentierten Aufbau haben   toll, sich konsequent auf ein System (Rohloff, 73mm, 4.0er) einzustellen.  Jetzt nur noch die Züge passend kürzen....





Rommos schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man den Jones H-Bar sieht und allein den Platz darunter, dann passen da wohl leicht 2 zwei Rollen rein



Ich kenne das Touren-Setup nicht, aber ich denke, das mit den Zügen wird schon seine Berechtigung haben...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. November 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Das Specialized kein FatBoy mehr anbietet und auch andere „Big Player“ wie Scott oder Cannondale sich rausnehmen ist zwar sehr schade


Sowohl Cannondale als auch Cube bieten 2020 Fatbikes an.
Das Nutrail von Cube habe ich mir angesehen, es ist ein sehr sehr gut ausgestattetes Fatbike zu einem absoluten Tiefpreis.
Das Caad 2020  wird mit Reifengröße 27,5 und mit Starrgabel aehnlich dem bisherigen Caad2 angeboten. Bei Cannondale ist rs nur schwierig, einen Händler in D zu finden, der 'dale' nicht nur zum Socken- und Trikotverkauf benutzt oder für RR-Markt


----------



## Deepmudder (23. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Sind das mobd-Felgen in schwarz???
> 
> Die Reifen hab ich vorgestern Nacht auch montiert, auf Drittlaufradsatz  SL80. Was für ein mickriger Reifen, 107mm Breite.


...meinst Du mich?
Falls ja, das sind Surly "My Other Brother Darryl"-Felgen


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. November 2019)

cool, ich habe die nur in alu natur gesehen.
Sehr leicht und sehr alternativ zu sunringle


----------



## Deepmudder (23. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> cool, ich habe die nur in alu natur gesehen.
> Sehr leicht und sehr alternativ zu sunringle


Das dürfen die zusammen 448 Spikes wieder mehr als ausgleichen....


----------



## Waits (23. November 2019)

Meine


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. November 2019)

Letzten Mittwoch mit dem Winter-E-Monster und Wrathchilds auf der Alpe Mittelberg









Und Heute nochmal zum Käse holen mit dem " normalen " Fatti mit Vanhelgas nachdem der Fön schon wieder einiges vom Schnee weggefressen hat


----------



## Wilbi69 (23. November 2019)

Grüsse aus dem Mainauwald Anhang anzeigen 942416
Anhang anzeigen 942417
Fat Anhang anzeigen 942419
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## digi-foto.at (25. November 2019)

Nach dem ich mit den absolut mülligen Raceface Lagern auch nur Probleme hatte hab nich einfach Shimano BB-MT800 rein geschraubt.
Dabei hab ich einfach das Plastikteil in der Mitte etwas verlängert, hatte dann nie wieder ein Problem..






						Fatbike Laberthread: Fragen, Antworten, Anregungen....
					

Mir gehts bei den RF lagern auch so. Allerdings mach ich die unter hundert Kilometer tot.   Seit dem ich das Hope Lager (24mm) habe ist ruhe. Daher wurde auch nach 3 toten Steuersatzlagern auf Hope gewechselt.  Sind nicht billig, aber billiger als jeden Monat nen RF Lager.  Gesendet von meinem...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




lg
Kurt


----------



## hw_doc (25. November 2019)

Schöne Fatbike-Bilder hier!  

Die letzte Diskussion rund um Lager hatte ja augenscheinlich auch ihren Weg in den Laberfaden gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2019)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir das SKF-Lager nennen, welches in die RF-Schraublagersitze passt, dann press ich mir die aus und die SKF rein.


mach mal die alten raus
entweder steht ne Bezeichnung drauf oder dann einfach nachmessen 
das ist 3 Jahre her... 
ich weiß nur noch was mit 7mm


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. November 2019)

Der Keller ist einfach zu klein 
So zwei bis drei andere Fattis könnte ich mir sonst schon noch Vorstellen


----------



## Rommos (29. Dezember 2019)

Hab mal meins umbereift....


----------



## hw_doc (29. Dezember 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hab mal meins umbereift....
> Anhang anzeigen 957485



Sehr schön!
Was war zuvor nochmal drauf?
In jedem Fall dürfte der Aufpreis bzgl. Gewicht schon happig sein - ich zögere daher noch...


----------



## Rommos (29. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Was war zuvor nochmal drauf?
> In jedem Fall dürfte der Aufpreis bzgl. Gewicht schon happig sein - ich zögere daher noch...


Vorher 4.4er JJ - und bis jetzt bin ich etwas unsicher....die Montage der VanHelga war  ziemlich nervig, nur mit Schlauch rein, wieder raus usw.... und das Gewicht ist schon bemerkbar, die „Spitzigkeit“ ging gefühlt schon ziemlich runter. Wenn sie Mitte Januar in Südtirol mit Schnee
nicht wirklich überzeugen (Grip hatte ich dort mit JJ auch nicht arg vermisst ), dann kommen sie wieder runter.....so schön sie auch sind


----------



## cherokee190 (29. Dezember 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hab mal meins umbereift....
> Anhang anzeigen 957485



Ich "schleiche" auch schon ein paar Tage um die Helgas rum. Es glaube es wird Zeit auf den Bestellbutton zu drücken


----------



## Speedskater (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahre den 4.0er JJ im Sommer und wenn es hier mal Schnee gibt, werden sofort die Helgas aufgezogen.
Den Unterschied merkt man deutlich wenn es steil bergauf geht, da rutscht der Jumo schneller durch.


----------



## yo_eddy (29. Dezember 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hab mal meins umbereift....
> Anhang anzeigen 957485



Dürfte farblich absoluter Gewinner bei der Style-Polizei sein!   

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## madone (30. Dezember 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hab mal meins umbereift....
> Anhang anzeigen 957485


Schaut richtig gut aus! Hab jetzt auch Winterreifen drauf ... da steht einer Schneetour nur der fehlende Schnee im Weg 

Aber der kommt schon noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (30. Dezember 2019)

Heut durch Zufall ein Sputnik in Natura entdeckt:









Keine Ahnung, ob der Pilot damit glücklich ist, hab ihn nicht angetroffen...


----------



## Starter77 (30. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Fabeymer (30. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob der Pilot damit glücklich ist, hab ihn nicht angetroffen...



Auch ungewöhnlich, aber der Pilot dürfte sehr, sehr glücklich damit sein: 









Ice Cream Truck Fixed Gear.


----------



## Pimper (31. Dezember 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hab mal meins umbereift....



Gute Entscheidung. Absolut stimmiger Aufbau. Wunderschoenes Rad...


----------



## Rommos (31. Dezember 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung. Absolut stimmiger Aufbau. Wunderschoenes Rad...


Danke, ist ein Genesis Caribou, erste Version (1 1/8 Steuerrohr, Stahlgabel)

Hier ist die ganze Geschichte dazu


----------



## Pimper (31. Dezember 2019)

Rommos schrieb:


> Hier ist die ganze Geschichte dazu



Chick. Stehe derzeit auch auf silberne Teile und baue meins gerade von schwarz auf Silber um (mit blauen Akzenten).  Cappucchino mit Silber passt auch gut zusammen. 

Und damals gabs den noch Middleburn…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Rommos (31. Dezember 2019)

Pimper schrieb:


> Chick. Stehe derzeit auch auf silberne Teile und baue meins gerade von schwarz auf Silber um (mit blauen Akzenten).  Cappucchino mit Silber passt auch gut zusammen.
> 
> Und damals gabs den noch Middleburn…


Danke, die silberne Stütze kommt auch mal wieder rein...

Dann zeig doch mal - und Middleburn gibt´s immer noch, guckst du hier


----------



## Pimper (1. Januar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Dann zeig doch mal



Kommt in Kuerze. Die Laufraeder sind gerad noch beim Whizz-Wheels. Der Rest ist schon fertig.

Hiess es nicht vor 1 - 2 Jahren Middleburn macht zu…? Naja…umso besser


----------



## Rommos (1. Januar 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Kommt in Kuerze. Die Laufraeder sind gerad noch beim Whizz-Wheels. Der Rest ist schon fertig.
> 
> Hiess es nicht vor 1 - 2 Jahren Middleburn macht zu…? Naja…umso besser



Ja, aber wurde eben von mountainbikecomponents übernommen/weitergeführt 

Und wegen Galerie.....


----------



## hw_doc (5. Januar 2020)

Eigentlich gibt es hier viel zu wenig Bilder von meinem Commando...


----------



## Starter77 (5. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es hier viel zu wenig Bilder von meinem Commando...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 960675



Stimmt ??


----------



## bikebecker (5. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es hier viel zu wenig Bilder von meinem Commando...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 960675



Hallo 
Schönes Rad,  was ist das für ein Lenker?
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## hw_doc (5. Januar 2020)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Schönes Rad,  was ist das für ein Lenker?
> Gruß bikebecker



Danke!
Sunrise Bar von Surly - stahlschwer!


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Danke!
> Sunrise Bar von Surly - stahlschwer!



Steht ihm gut!


----------



## Pimper (8. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sunrise Bar von Surly - stahlschwer!



Und den wolltest du nicht ? Ich find den ja ideal für ein Fatbike und somit perfekt für ein Commando, wenn auch leider teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (8. Januar 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Und den wolltest du nicht ? Ich find den ja ideal für ein Fatbike und somit perfekt für ein Commando, wenn auch leider teuer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961979Anhang anzeigen 961980


Das hat Stil


----------



## Deleted 479645 (8. Januar 2020)

Bei mir liegt noch einer ein. 
Und ich werd besser darin mir auszureden, dass es nur wegen des Lenkers Sinn macht ein neues Bike zu bauen. Also falls du Interesse hast, pn.


----------



## hw_doc (8. Januar 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Und den wolltest du nicht ? Ich find den ja ideal für ein Fatbike und somit perfekt für ein Commando, wenn auch leider teuer...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 961979Anhang anzeigen 961980



Das Commando baut vorne sehr flach, sehr flache Gabel. Da ist bei mir der Rise vom Surly-Lenker gerade recht.
Zuvor waren WCS-Lenker plus -Vorbau mit Spacerturm darunter verbaut.


----------



## hw_doc (8. Januar 2020)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Bei mir liegt noch einer ein.
> Und ich werd besser darin mir auszureden, dass es nur wegen des Lenkers Sinn macht ein neues Bike zu bauen. Also falls du Interesse hast, pn.



Danke - aber ich hab auch schon wegen eines Sattels ein Fatbike beschafft und modifiziert. Nun bist Du aufgefordert!  B)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2020)

BlackSpider schrieb:


> Und ich werd besser darin mir auszureden, dass es nur wegen des Lenkers Sinn macht ein neues Bike zu bauen


du brauchst unbedingt ein neues Bike!!!!
n+1 rules!


----------



## Starter77 (8. Januar 2020)

Der Sattel ist doch bei Deinen Bikes immer der gleiche? - was ich übrigens sehr gut nachvollziehen kann B)


----------



## hw_doc (8. Januar 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist doch bei Deinen Bikes immer der gleiche? - was ich übrigens sehr gut nachvollziehen kann B)



Ja - und was macht man, wenn man plötzlich einen in Blau bekommen hat?


----------



## Starter77 (9. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja - und was macht man, wenn man plötzlich einen in Blau bekommen hat?


Ein neues Rad aufbauen 

Geht mir ähnlich mit einer Nabe... ?


----------



## hw_doc (9. Januar 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Ein neues Rad aufbauen
> 
> Geht mir ähnlich mit einer Nabe... ?







B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (9. Januar 2020)

Hat sich doch gelohnt


----------



## Deleted 479645 (9. Januar 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> du brauchst unbedingt ein neues Bike!!!!
> n+1 rules!



Der Rahmen is sogar schon unterwegs, hängt aber seit ner Woche in NL rum 
Wird aber nix fettes, da bin ich mit mit meinem Black Knight noch ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Pimper (9. Januar 2020)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich mit einer Nabe...



Scheint normal zu sein. Es gibt sogar Leute, die bauen das Bike um einen Trinkflaschenhalter herum....^^



BlackSpider schrieb:


> Bei mir liegt noch einer ein.



Hab mir dummerweise bereits einen Thomson-Vorbau stehen lassen. Würde den Ritchey-Lenker aber evtl. auf Halde kaufen. Leider gibt's da so viele unterschiedliche Vorbaulängen, dass man sehr wahrscheinlich immer im Besitz der falschen ist...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (31. Januar 2020)

Habe ich im Facebook entdeckt 

Der Typ will durch eine Wüste, 2‘500 km, und nur eine Möglichkeit Futter zu laden, etwa in der Hälfte der Strecke. Drum hat er den Anhänger modifiziert. Den Anhänger gibts zu kaufen (ist hier aber modifiziert... auf 150 Achsbreite, Standard ist 135...), Firma in Polen die da heisst Extrawheel.
Er hat den Hänger umgebaut, für Nabendynamo, und Bremse. Die Bremse ist eigentlich nur wenn er die Fuhre schieben muss, über Sanddünen... kanns mir nicht vorstellen, aber er hat Erfahrung, ganz offensichtlich.

Wie auch immer, hier die Bilder.
Noch was, drum poste ich es ja :
Die Fuhre gefällt mir, macht irgendwie einen Habenwill Effekt (das Bike nicht unbedingt, aber der Hänger schon, auf eine mir unerklärliche Art... )


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (31. Januar 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Firma in Polen die da heisst Extrawheel.


da war doch mal was...


			http://www.adventurecycling.org/default/assets/resources/Postrzygacz_Canning.pdf
		



			Canning Stock Route by Bike 2005


----------



## Pimper (2. Februar 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Dann zeig doch mal





Pimper schrieb:


> Kommt in Kuerze.



Wäre jetzt soweit. Mein olles 2013er Mukluk Ti mit neuem Upgrade:  blaue Teile, statt schwarz... und 590-Gramm-Karbongabel. Sollte für die nächsten 7 Jahre wieder "frisch" halten.

Lenker noch vielleicht in silber und Sattelstütze neu... Kleinigkeiten müssen halt noch .,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Februar 2020)

Hat das,mit den zwei verschiedenen Bremsen,eine Bewandtnis?


----------



## Pimper (3. Februar 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hat das,mit den zwei verschiedenen Bremsen,eine Bewandtnis?



Ja.

Die Gabel ist RDS und IS2000 und die Tune-Nabe ist FDS. Um eine FDS-Nabe an eine RDS-Gabel zu montieren, muss man einen IS2000/IS2000 -Adapter leicht abfräsen. Das alles geht mit einem Postmount/IS2000-Adapter und einem Postmount-Bremssattel nicht, was wiederum heißt, dass ich einen IS2000-Bremssattel brauchte. Und da hatte ich noch eine Marta SL zu liegen, die ich dann hergenommen hab. Für hinten habe ich auch noch eine silberne Marta SL, die ich aber jederzeit und ohne jeglichen Streß austauschen kann...wenn ich denn dringend symmetrische Optik haben wollte...

Der ganze Umbau sieht aus, als wenn man lediglich die alten Laufräder rausgenommen und die neuen reingetan hat. Tatsächlich kamen aber  urplötzlich ziemlich lange Kausalketten zwischen den einzelnen Komponenten zustande, weil die Standards sich in so kurzer Zeit so rasant verändert haben.

Ganz im Sinne des Marketings hätte ich mir eigentlich ein neues Komplettrad kaufen müssen. Das hätte aber nicht so viel Spaß gemacht..


----------



## Berganbeter (11. Februar 2020)

Was sagt ihr dazu?:


----------



## hw_doc (11. Februar 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu?:Anhang anzeigen 978811Anhang anzeigen 978812



Die fehlenden Label auf den Reifen beim Roten verstören mich...  B)
Und die Felgen schauen bei dem auch problematisch aus...


----------



## Berganbeter (11. Februar 2020)

Würde eh das blaue nehmen, mir gefällt das rot aber auch.


----------



## Pimper (12. Februar 2020)

Bin ja kein Norco-Fan, aber die beiden Bikes sind recht lecker...

Würde aber zum roten tendieren, da ich persönlich keine hellen Blautöne an Rahmen mag. Weder als Schriftzug noch als Grundfarbton...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. Februar 2020)

Das blaue hat eine wesentlich bessere Ausstattung


----------



## Peng999 (20. Februar 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu?:Anhang anzeigen 978811Anhang anzeigen 978812





Das rote finde ich klasse.
Farbe und Form des Rahmens

Ausstattung habe ich nicht gecheckt.


----------



## Wilbi69 (28. Februar 2020)

Fatboy neu mit Beast Comp.lenker und Ergogriffe und Atlaspedals  






Freue mich aufs Wochenende


----------



## Rommos (27. März 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 528194 (2. April 2020)




----------



## Fatster (18. April 2020)

? .. Dust in rhe rim ... 



... all there is is dust in the rim ... ?


----------



## hw_doc (18. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> ? .. Dust in rhe rim ...
> Anhang anzeigen 1021726
> ... all there is is dust in the rim ... ?



All better than a crack...  ?


----------



## eensfufzich (20. April 2020)

@Fatbikebiker66: ótrúlega flott! hvar hefur þú tekið þessu mynd? inni jökullshelli á ísland?


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2020)

eensfufzich schrieb:


> @Fatbikebiker66: ótrúlega flott! hvar hefur þú tekið þessu mynd? inni jökullshelli á ísland?


Der spricht doch nur boarisch  ?


----------



## ufp (21. April 2020)




----------



## Fatster (21. April 2020)

Es gibt 

... Wäscheschleudern ...
... Speerschleudern ...
... Steinschleudern ... 
... Katapultschleudern ... 

aber die weltweit erste Fatbikeschleuder steht im Schwobaländle 





Ideal, wenn man nach ner Putzorgie keine Lust mehr hat, die Dinger dann auch noch abzutrocknen.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (21. April 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Es gibt
> 
> ... Wäscheschleudern ...
> ... Speerschleudern ...
> ...



Aber das sind doch Fahrräder, keine Putzräder 
Da könnte man neidisch werden


----------



## Fatster (21. April 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Aber das sind doch Fahrräder, keine Putzräder
> Da könnte man neidisch werden



Brauchste nicht! 
Ich melde kein Patent auf die Fatbikeschleuder an. 
Darf sich jeder selber nachbauen, spart ne Menge Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (16. August 2020)




----------



## Allgaeufex (5. September 2020)

Hier bietet jemand ein Außergewöhnliches Fatbike an 









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Garbsen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## hw_doc (26. September 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Sarma Foka



Es war einmal... Und nu isses:





Eigentlich hatte alles vor einigen Monaten gut begonnen

Die 27,5er H.E.D-Felgen (Alu!) hatten somit einen Einsatzort gefunden, der Aufbau geschah bei meinem Laufradbauer ohne Querelen.
Auch die Kommunikation mit dem russischen Onlineshop verlief ziemlich problemlos - auf Englisch. Zahlung dann per Kredikarte. Ein paar Feiertage sorgen hier und da noch für ein paar Verzögerungen, aber die Ware kam gut verpackt beim hiesigen Zoll an. Und der Umstand, dass die chinesische Ware aus Russland kam, ersparte lt. Zollmann wohl auch irgendwelche Anti-Dumping-Zusatzzahlungen.
Auch die Maxxis Colossus aus den USA kamen gut durch den Zoll.
Zwischenzeitlich fand sich noch eine gebrauchte Mastodon Comp STD, die umgehend von weißen Aufklebern befreit wurde, es waren ja schön dezente im Lieferumfang. Da sie weitaus offenherziger mit ihrem Federweg umging, als meine EXT, wurde sie bei gleichbleibender Einbauhöhe auf 110 mm begrenzt, damit sie mich beim Einfedern nicht irgendwann abrubt abbremst.

Dann begannen die Probleme: Mit dem Aufbau hatte ich wenig Glück, so war die erste Jungfernfahrt mit einem langen Gesicht verbunden und irgendwann verlor ich für Monate endgültig die Lust:


Warum die Spacer für Innenlager und Kurbelachse in meiner Konstellation am Ende doch anders und auch zahlreicher platziert werden mussten, wird mir wohl ein Rätsel bleiben. Immerhin hat die Kurbel nun auch kein Spiel mehr...
Das erste Race Face-Innenlager flog dank Knarzen gleich wieder raus und wurde durch ein weiteres aus der Sammlung ersetzt, weil noch vorhanden - und:
Ursprünglich wollte ich das Rad frei vom Mainstream halten, insbesondere im Antriebsbereich. Also landete ich bei einem Sunrace-Schaltungsbundle (12-fach). Dann festgestellt, dass das Schaltauge abgefeilt werden musste, damit man das Schaltwerk überhaupt festschrauben kann... Long story short: Nach dem zweiten Schaltwerk war klar, dass die Fertigungstoleranzen und die Qualitätskontrolle bei Sunrace-Schaltwerken (zumindest meinen beiden MX60) unterirdisch sind. Ich gebe Schaltwerk #2 noch eine Chance auf 11-fach, aber ich fürchte, den Versuch hätte ich nicht starten müssen, das Schaltrölllchen oben eiert vor sich hin und das ganze Schaltwerk flext in sich. Vom Rest erzähl ich hier besser nix, scheint aber alles Standard zu sein... Die nächste Rekla wird wohl wieder drei Monate dauern. Das neue Deore-Schaltwerk tut hingegen an der Sunrace-Kassette genau das, was es soll. Trotz der suboptimalen Schaltzugführung vom Lenker - wer sich die ausgedacht hat (Falsche Seite!) und auch in v2 des Foka-Rahmens übernommen hat...
Bis dahin stellte sich dann noch die Sunrace-Kette aufgrund des längeren Schaltwerkskäfigs als zu kurz heraus, es müssen trotz des mickrigen 28er Kettenblatts rund 120 Glieder sein. Damit ist mir erstmal der Versuch erspart worden, ob die 12x-Ketten von Shimano wirklich mit vielen Kettenblättern Probleme haben.
Ach so: Bike-Discount hatten mir einen Deore-Shifter mit Ganganzeige geschickt. Denn der hat blöderweise dieselbe Artikelbezeichnung (zumindest auf der Packung), wie der ohne. Und sie nur einen im Programm.
Auch auf die H.E.D.-Felgen will ich noch mal eingehen: Auf dem rauen Alu hält wohl kein Klebeband gut: Jedenfalls musste ich den Aufbau komplett wieder auseinander reißen, nachdem es umgehend von Milch unterwandert wurde - vorne wie hinten. Ganz augenscheinlich braucht es aber das Tape, obwohl ich auch schon anderes zu den Felgen gehört hatte...
Nach der letzten großen Runde ist der Hinterreifen nun ganz platt, damit wird wohl ein FattyStripper einziehen...


----------



## Fatster (26. September 2020)

9:Zero:7, russian style 👍🏻🙈

Aber wieso sollte das Silotape nicht auf den Felgen halten .. versteh ich nicht 😳

edit sagt übrigens:
Sehr sehr schickes Bike
💯 Punkte

Und edit sein Bruder sagt, die grauen Decals auf der Mastodon wollen allerdings irgendwie nicht so richtig zum Weiß der SARMA Schriftzüge passen


----------



## hw_doc (26. September 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> edit sagt übrigens:
> Sehr sehr schickes Bike
> 💯 Punkte



Danke für die Blumen!



Fatster schrieb:


> 9:Zero:7, russian style 👍🏻🙈



Exakt!  💪  B)



Fatster schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte das Silotape nicht auf den Felgen halten .. versteh ich nicht 😳



Du wirst sicherlich irgendwo an einem Bike eine aufgeraute Alu-Oberfläche finden, wo nicht nur die Klebekraft von Silo-, sondern auch Gorillatape so gering ist, dass Du glaubst, Du hättest vorher Magarine drunter geschmiert. Vielleicht an der Außenseite einer Felge? So jedenfalls verhält sich die Innenseite der H.E.D.-Alus...
Und ja: Entfettet, alle Tricks inkl. Kleberichtung berücksichtigt, mehrere Schichten inkl. Gorilla, überlappend und das auch nach außen, ... (bitte keine weiteren Pocorn-Stunden an dieser Stelle...  B)



Fatster schrieb:


> die grauen Decals auf der Mastodon wollen allerdings irgendwie nicht so richtig zum Weiß der SARMA Schriftzüge passen



Im Ernst:
Ja, irgendwas is bzw. bleibt ja immer!
Zumindest die Schriftzüge auf Felgen und teils auch auf den Reifen sind (leider) schneeweiß, der Rahmen ist - würde ich sagen - "sandgrau" oder sowas: Kein Weiß, vielleicht schummelt meine Handykamera da was dazu. Hab die Hoffnung, dass magelnde Reinigung des Rades gepaart mit häufiger Nutzung für eine Angleichung sorgen wird.


----------



## Fatster (26. September 2020)

@Tubeless:
Ich dachte halt, nach exakt „ein Mal rum“ klebt das Silotape ja auf sich selbst und dann gehste halt noch ein zweites Mal rum - auf 50 Gramm mehr wird‘s ja nicht ankommen. Aber: Alles gut .. Weitermachen! 👍🏻

@Mastodon:
Passt schon ... solange Du keine roten Decals dran hast ... 😜


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1817 (29. September 2020)

die Zeit kommt wieder, mit dem Schnee


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. September 2020)

1817 schrieb:


> die Zeit kommt wieder, mit dem Schnee


Genau


----------



## hw_doc (29. September 2020)

Hier eher nicht...


----------



## Pimper (12. Oktober 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Bis dahin stellte sich dann noch die Sunrace-Kette aufgrund des längeren Schaltwerkskäfigs als zu kurz heraus, es müssen trotz des mickrigen 28er Kettenblatts rund 120 Glieder sein.



Ist aber logisch, da sich die großen "Kettenblätter" bei den Pizza-Kassetten ja nun am Hinterrad befinden. ^^. Da kann man trotz der Granny Gears keine Kettenglieder einsparen.

Ansonsten würde ich zwecks Verschmähung des Mainstreams nun nicht gerade auf Sunrace zurückgreifen, und wenn dann maximal bei der Kassette (die Kassetten sind ja nicht schlecht).

Ansonsten find ich den Aufbau optisch recht gelungen, wenn auch ideologisch komplett unrein und unplausibel: Ein Rahmen aus dem "Reich des Bösen" (Zitat Ronald Regan) mit Felgen und Reifen vom Ober-Narzissten, der die Frechheit besaß, auch noch recht zu haben, als er kurz vor der Köllner Silvester-Nacht sagte: "Was Deutschland macht ist Wahnsinn; es wird Aufstände geben."

Und dann eine Cowboy-Manitou am sibirischen Moschusochsen... sorry das geht gar nicht. 

Hast du mal über bunte Tune-Teile aus dem Schwarzwald nachgedacht ?


----------



## hw_doc (12. Oktober 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Hast du mal über bunte Tune-Teile aus dem Schwarzwald nachgedacht ?



Nein


----------



## ursinator2.0 (2. November 2020)




----------



## Lenny911 (3. November 2020)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


>



Hollywoodstyle? Mir tun die Augen weh


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. November 2020)

Ist doch uralt,eines der ersten im Fatbikefotoalbum.


----------



## Tomwptp (16. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch wieder dabei. Die dicken Dinger machen einfach zu viel Spaß. Die Fatbike Abstinenz hat fast genau ein Jahr gehalten.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (17. November 2020)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin auch wieder dabei. Die dicken Dinger machen einfach zu viel Spaß. Die Fatbike Abstinenz hat fast genau ein Jahr gehalten.


Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Die Form gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomwptp (17. November 2020)

Hallo,
Ican SN01 vom freundlichen Chinesen


----------



## ufp (17. November 2020)

Tomwptp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin auch wieder dabei. Die dicken Dinger machen einfach zu viel Spaß. Die Fatbike Abstinenz hat fast genau ein Jahr gehalten.


Nachdem du eh keine Vario Sattelstütze hast, solltest du das Rücklicht höher anbringen; oder zumindest ein wenig nach oben ausrichten. Ansonsten wird zu 80% der Reifen angestrahlt .


----------



## Fatster (17. November 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Die Form gefällt mir.





Tomwptp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ican SN01 vom freundlichen Chinesen



Also quasi ein ungelabelter KUBIS 🤣


----------



## Tomwptp (17. November 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Also quasi ein ungelabelter KUBIS 🤣


Korrekt, aber deutlich günstiger


----------



## Wilbi69 (18. November 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> KUBIS


ja kubis. Hallo nn noch jemand eines sucht in L. Ein Kollege hatte sich vor 4 Jahren zusammen mit mir Eines bauen lassen und leider ist der Kollege nach 2 Ausritten ausgestiegen . Er hat es geputzt und wie neu eingemottet. Sehr schade drum .


----------



## Rommos (25. November 2020)




----------



## Rubberduckxi (25. November 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1157009


Ich find ja Rennradlenker und Fatbike a la @Fatster sehr genial, aber bei dem Teil ... Die Perspektive verzerrt vielleicht meine Wahrnehmung, aber es sieht irgendwie verbastelt aus.

Trotz dem, Fatbike & RRLenker


----------



## Fatster (25. November 2020)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Ich find ja Rennradlenker und Fatbike a la @Fatster sehr genial, aber bei dem Teil ... Die Perspektive verzerrt vielleicht meine Wahrnehmung, aber es sieht irgendwie verbastelt aus.
> 
> Trotz dem, Fatbike & RRLenker



Ist natürlich, wie alles im Leben, Geschmacksache. Dennoch geb ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht. 🤣🤣
So vom ersten Draufschauen bisserl „too much“, wobei ich mir aber auch noch nicht so ganz im Klaren drüber bin, *was* mich stört ...
In jedem Fall scheint er aber die zwei Schmalspur-Crosser abgehängt zu haben 😜
Wie fällt mir da jetzt plötzlich @carbonpiet ein ... 😏


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. November 2020)

Bei der Spannung der rechten Wäscheleine,kann er auf keinen Fall nach rechts abbiegen!😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2020)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bei der Spannung der rechten Wäscheleine,kann er auf keinen Fall nach rechts abbiegen!😁


sieht auf den ersten Blick tatsächlich so aus 
der Bogen wie auf der linken Seite, fällt IMHO nur optisch der Perspektive zum Opfer


----------



## Rommos (1. Dezember 2020)

Quelle


----------



## Fatster (1. Dezember 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1160971Quelle



Crazy Typen die von Bearclaw .. aber bring da mal ne versenkbare Sattelstütze unter 😇


----------



## hw_doc (1. Dezember 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Crazy Typen die von Bearclaw .. aber bring da mal ne versenkbare Sattelstütze unter 😇



Bei Gravel reichen doch 60 - 80 mm!  B)


----------



## eensfufzich (2. Dezember 2020)

und die bremsn bremsn dieses bike, ernsthaft?


----------



## Speedskater (2. Dezember 2020)

Ein fettes Bike braucht fette Bremsscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (2. Dezember 2020)

eensfufzich schrieb:


> und die bremsn bremsn dieses bike, ernsthaft?



Ich denke, die 11 bis 13 kg dürften keine große Herausforderung sein...


----------



## eensfufzich (2. Dezember 2020)

já, n fahrer brauchts doch aber auch?
mein fatty wiegt was bei 12-13kg, ich etwa 65-70kg mit kleidung und rucksack,
hab ne hope e4 mit trickstuff belägen und scheiben, und die bremsen schaffen es gerade so, die urgewalt der dicken reifen schnell und kontrolliert auf griffigem boden zu verzögern. beim anderen fatty mit magura mt5 sieht das schon grenzwertiger aus...ich habe zweifel, dass diese bremsen (rival oder so) ne sichere nummer ist...rennrad ok, aber fatty?


----------



## herrundmeister (2. Dezember 2020)

eensfufzich schrieb:


> und die bremsn bremsn dieses bike, ernsthaft?


bei dem Rollwiederstand ist Bremsen kein Problem, einfach aufhören zu treten


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Dezember 2020)

herrundmeister schrieb:


> bei dem Rollwiederstand ist Bremsen kein Problem, einfach aufhören zu treten


Bist Du schon mal Dillinger 5 Reifen gefahren   
Also ich finde die rollen verdammt gut


----------



## Fatster (2. Dezember 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Bist Du schon mal Dillinger 5 Reifen gefahren
> Also ich finde die rollen verdammt gut



Zumal das 27,5“er sind. 
Aber für 99,..% des Einsatzbereichs dieses Bikes sollten 160er Sram Scheiben mehr als ausreichend sein.
Und für tausende wilder Trail-Tiefenmetern am Stück ist das nun wirklich nicht gemacht ... wobei die Bremsen mit bisserl Hirn des Fahrers auch das hinbekommen sollten.


----------



## hw_doc (2. Dezember 2020)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1160971Quelle



Als Gag hätte man noch die Easton-Version der Kurbel verbauen können...  B)
Aber die Bikes in Serie wären ja eh deutlich simpler mit SRAM bestückt.







Edit: Der Rahmen hat leider Flatmount, sonst hätt ich vielleicht zugegriffen...  B)


----------



## BigJohn (2. Dezember 2020)

Die Gabel ist ja mal richtig nett 😍


----------



## hw_doc (2. Dezember 2020)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist ja mal richtig nett 😍



Ja, wobei sie wirklich ein paar Mounts für die Manything-Dinger mitbringen sollte, wenn man auf dem geilen Pferd schon zum Nordpol reiten können soll. Irgendwo will ja der Rüdesheimer/Pharisäer, Grog oder was ähnlich widerliches an Heißgetränk ja verstaut werden...  B)


----------



## Adieu (4. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Dezember 2020)

sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Dezember 2020)

Die Winterreifen sind schon mal montiert


----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Die Winterreifen sind schon mal montiert
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1162754Anhang anzeigen 1162755Anhang anzeigen 1162758



Püh ... wer braucht schon Winterreifen ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Dezember 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Püh ... wer braucht schon Winterreifen ...


Na Du natürlich


----------



## Fatster (4. Dezember 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Na Du natürlich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1162871Anhang anzeigen 1162872



Ne, ne, ne! 

Ich war einfach nur a weng untermotorisiert, da hätten auch Winterreifen nix gebracht! Jawohl nämlich!


----------



## Wilbi69 (6. Dezember 2020)

Leider kein Schnee nur Schlamm..da wird ein alter Sack wie ich zum kleinen Jungen und jauchzt vor Freude im Schlamm 



ein geiler Anblick ..






Blick auf den See , die Alpen dahinter im Nebel 





Dank an die Natur :  

  Für heute hoffe ich auf Schnee , aber unser See bringt halt viel Wärme mit, leider. Wenns schneit gehe ich fatten bis zum Umfallen.Fatten im Schnee ist einfach mit das Schönste. Grüsse


----------



## Deepmudder (8. Dezember 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Na Du natürlich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1162871Anhang anzeigen 1162872


Apropo Skipisten....
....wie sieht´s im Allgäu aus, sind die Pisten präpariert, darf ja grad keiner Skifahren, da könnte man doch mal probieren....


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Dezember 2020)

Deepmudder schrieb:


> Apropo Skipisten....
> ....wie sieht´s im Allgäu aus, sind die Pisten präpariert, darf ja grad keiner Skifahren, da könnte man doch mal probieren....


Wanns Di do darwischen daden , gherst der Katz 

Außer Du fragst mal ganz lieb nach  
Wenn , dann nur auf Rodelpisten oder Waldwegen 

Arg viel Schnee haben wir auch noch nicht   







Das war schon mal ganz anders


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Dezember 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Arg viel Schnee haben wir auch noch nicht


das ist mehr Schnee wie bei uns im ganzen Winter runterkommt....


----------



## Berganbeter (12. Dezember 2020)

Bike der Woche!








						image
					

Mein neues Bike: ein Fatbike-Fully mit selbst entwickeltem Carbon-Rahmen.Hier geht es zum "Making-of": https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-neues-carbon-fu…




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (12. Dezember 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Bike der Woche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann wird es hier nicht vorgestellt?


----------



## Rommos (12. Dezember 2020)

Das ist wieder gaaaannzz grooooßes Kino     wie schon das erste Fully.

Ich ziehe den Hut, Gratulation

LG
Roman

P.S. einiges dazu gibt’s hier


----------



## HawG (13. Dezember 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Arg viel Schnee haben wir auch noch nicht


...aber zum Spass haben reicht's schon


----------



## Wilbi69 (2. Januar 2021)

Den Truck ein bisschen aufgepeppt


----------



## ufp (3. Januar 2021)

Adieu schrieb:


> .


Schade 😢😭, warum auch immer.
Danke für die extrem beeindruckenden Reisen, Berichte und vor allem Fotos 😍🥰😘😎!
Adieu großer Reisender!


----------



## Fatster (24. Februar 2021)

22 Grad, die Krokanten sprießen, da wird‘s selbst einem 2XL warm ums Gummi 🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FanaticEboxx (2. März 2021)

Gibt's hier Nicolai Argon Fat Pinion Fahrer?


----------



## JensXTR (2. März 2021)

FanaticEboxx schrieb:


> Gibt's hier Nicolai Argon Fat Pinion Fahrer?
> Anhang anzeigen 1218873Anhang anzeigen 1218874


Das war ich mal, bin aber inzwischen wieder auf das Argon FAT mit Kettenschaltung zurück gewechselt!


----------



## FanaticEboxx (2. März 2021)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Das war ich mal, bin aber inzwischen wieder auf das Argon FAT mit Kettenschaltung zurück gewechselt!


Mit Pinion nicht zufrieden?


----------



## JensXTR (2. März 2021)

Mir war das Rad zu schwer und es ging zu viel Kraft in der Pinion/Gates-Kombination verloren. Fand auch das Pinion in seiner Schaltpräzession nicht überzeugend. Das können alles moderne Kettenschaltungen besser. Der einzige Vorteil am Pinion war für mich die Schmutzunempfindlichkeit.


----------



## FanaticEboxx (3. März 2021)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Mir war das Rad zu schwer und es ging zu viel Kraft in der Pinion/Gates-Kombination verloren. Fand auch das Pinion in seiner Schaltpräzession nicht überzeugend. Das können alles moderne Kettenschaltungen besser. Der einzige Vorteil am Pinion war für mich die Schmutzunempfindlichkeit.


Ok. Bin Pinion nur mal ein paar Kilometer Probegefahren. Schwerer ist klar und beim Schalten muß man sich umgewöhnen. Fahre aktuell ein E-Fatbike und ein E-Enduro mit Rohloff E14 und Gates, da fällt der evtl. Kraftverlust nicht so auf.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. März 2021)

Ein nette Hinweis zu meiner mega-stylishen, hipsterbefreiten und anti-coolen StVO-Vollausstattung an meinem Cube Nutrail race veranlasste mich, darüber nachzudenken, ob nicht eine Vorstellung eines Teils meiner Fahrräder behufs der Befriedigung meines Exzentrikanspruches Not täte.

Nun......, ich habe sogar ein Bild mit dem CE-konformen Sicherheitsaufkleber auf einer Shimano Bremsscheibe (am Cube hinten) gefunden. Leider nicht geputzt und das entsprechende Laufrad ist grad in Niederbayern.

Aber  ich hoffe, die nachfolgenden Bilder gefallen euch trotzdem und zeigen unter dem Arbeitstitel

"Legal, illegal oder schei😷egal - wie seriösitätszerstörerisch wirkt der BaumarktStyle von REAL?"

angenehmes Diskussionspotenzial.



Cannondale Caad-1 (3 Lrs)

MixedMullet 4.0-26 /4.0-27.5
Die sternförmigen Reflektoren gabs von der Karbolmaus, die mich nach physikalischen Grenzüberschreitungen zusammenflickt, zu Weihnachten.
Man beachte bitte die sinnige Anbringung des Z-Reflektors mit der Möglichkeit, den Sattel abzusenken.


4.6-26/4.6-26 und den vom FFH (Freundlichen FahradHändler) zur Verfügung gestellten Standardreflektoren (Gewicht all inc 120 Gramm)


MixedMullet 4.6-26/4.0-27.5
Die Speichenschutzscheibe von Shimano passt plug&play auf die DT-Swiss350-Nabe.
Teilweise fahre ich das Cannondale mit Non-StVO-Pedalen ME03, oft aber mit selbstoptimierten Cube incl Specialized Reflektoren


Alles ist "natural-born-Drecksgelände-"-tauglich


Stevens Mobster (1 Lrs) mit Turnagain- Naben in DT 710-Felgen und angepasster Speichenschutzscheibe. Bremsscheiben Tektro und Formula. Reflektorpaket FFH zzgl Z.


Cube Pedale mit konkaver Trittfläche und Specialized Reflektoren, befestigt mit 3M-Klebeband aus der Kfz-Industrie.



Cube Nutrail race (2 Lrs) mit wintertauglicher Bremsanlage und Rundumsorglos-Ausstattung.




Ich hoffe, ihr habt Freude an den Bildern und seht, dass man ausserhalb versicherungstechnisch abgeschlossener Sportveranstaltungen durchaus leistungsstark und LEGAL unterwegs sein kann und der Style-Polizei und den Mitläufern nicht in den Ar😷ch kriechen muss.
120 Gramm ....., das sind weniger als der typische Parship-Verlieber an Silikon in Kinn und Wange hat. Ois easy also


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. März 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Der nette Hinweis des in der Heimat meiner Kindheit und fruehen Halbstarkenjahre Wetterau verorteten ibc-Mitglieds @taunusteufel78 zu meiner mega-stylishen, hipsterbefreiten und anti-coolen StVO-Vollausstattung an meinem Cube Nutrail race veranlasste mich, darüber nachzudenken, ob nicht eine Vorstellung eines Teils meiner Fahrräder behufs der Befriedigung meines Exzentrikanspruches Not täte.
> 
> Nun......, ich habe sogar ein Bild mit dem CE-konformen Sicherheitsaufkleber auf einer Shimano Bremsscheibe gefunden. Leider nicht geputzt und das entsprechende Laufrad ist grad in Niederbayern.
> 
> ...


Findest du nicht, dass es bald gut ist?!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. März 2021)

Habs geändert 🙂🙂


----------



## eensfufzich (10. März 2021)

das bild auf dem du beim wheeliefahren zusehen bist, ist doch eindeutig retuschiert!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. März 2021)

Ist der Sohn.

Gut aussehen liegt in der Familie 🤘🤘😄😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docrobin (12. Mai 2021)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Mai 2021)

docrobin schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1270610Anhang anzeigen 1270611Anhang anzeigen 1270612Anhang anzeigen 1270613Anhang anzeigen 1270614Anhang anzeigen 1270615Anhang anzeigen 1270616








						Mein neues Carbon-Fully - Reloaded
					

@Onkel_Bob gibt es eigentlich noch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung statt der Wachskerne irgendein schnellschmelzendes 3D-Druck Erzeugnis als Kern einzusetzen? Da könnte man ja sogar mit Gitterstrukturen arbeiten und so den Materialeinsatz (vor Allem Form natürlich) nochmal drastisch reduzieren...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Zweitaccount?
oder nur nicht gesehen, dass der Erbauer das hier auch schon gepostet hat?


----------



## Speedskater (12. Mai 2021)

Ich würde das mal so interpretieren: Herr Onkel_Bob hat Frau docrobin auch ein Carbon Fatbike gebaut.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Mai 2021)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich würde das mal so interpretieren: Herr Onkel_Bob hat Frau docrobin auch ein Carbon Fatbike gebaut.


ah !! 
ist halt für Nicht-Eingeweihte nicht zu sehen 
es soll ja Leute geben die sich mit fremden Federn schmücken


----------



## docrobin (12. Mai 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ah !!
> ist halt für Nicht-Eingeweihte nicht zu sehen
> es soll ja Leute geben die sich mit fremden Federn schmücken


Als @Onkel_Bob seinen Aufbau-Faden gepostet hat, gab es Beschwerden, warum er es nicht auch hier vorgestellt hat. Der Kritik wollte ich zuvorkommen , und immerhin sind die Fotos (bis auf zwei) von mir.😎


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Mai 2021)

docrobin schrieb:


> Als @Onkel_Bob seinen Aufbau-Faden gepostet hat, gab es Beschwerden, warum er es nicht auch hier vorgestellt hat. Der Kritik wollte ich zuvorkommen , und immerhin sind die Fotos (bis auf zwei) von mir.😎


alles gut!
wenn man(n) angesichts der genialen Arbeit sabbernd vor Laptop sitzt, nur auf die Bilder glotzt und sich ein _wtf_ nach dem anderen in der Denkzentrale einstellt, entgehen einem halt mal so kleine Nebensächlichkeiten wie Beziehungsstatus o.ä.


----------



## docrobin (12. Mai 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> alles gut!
> wenn man(n) angesichts der genialen Arbeit sabbernd vor Laptop sitzt, nur auf die Bilder glotzt und sich ein _wtf_ nach dem anderen in der Denkzentrale einstellt, entgehen einem halt mal so kleine Nebensächlichkeiten wie Beziehungsstatus o.ä.


Verständlich, hier geht es ja auch ums Biken . Und das Rad ist einfach genial.


----------



## Onkel_Bob (12. Mai 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ah !!
> ist halt für Nicht-Eingeweihte nicht zu sehen
> es soll ja Leute geben die sich mit fremden Federn schmücken



Alles gut 
Mausi (alias @docrobin) hat die offizielle Freigabe die Bilder hier im Thread zu posten (hätte ich eigentlich schon lange machen sollen, Asche auf mein Haupt).

Und Bilder in der Qualität würde ich mit meinem iPhone nicht hinbekommen. Da ist so eine Mausi mit hochwertiger Kamera sehr praktisch 

Deshalb an dieser Stelle von mir ein dickes Bussi für die schönen Fotos  

Onkel_Bob


----------



## docrobin (14. Mai 2021)

Mein Bike und mein Auto  😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waits (14. Mai 2021)

Welches ist denn schwerer ?  😀


----------



## Bullbaer (15. Mai 2021)

Mal ne WREN mit montiertem Schutz (meine Empfehlung)


----------



## versteher (15. Mai 2021)

@Bullbaer :
Echt ein cooler Hobel


----------



## Fatster (5. Juli 2021)

There goes me the heart up 🥰


----------



## rsu (13. Juli 2021)

Auch auf die Gefahr dass der etwas ältere Beitrag hier schon mal verlinkt wurde:


----------



## Steph57 (14. Juli 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Bikepacking? Anhang anzeigen 606325


Salut.... 🙋🏼‍♂️    Dein Bikepacking. ist beeindruckend , sieht sehr kompakt aus, das gefällt mir . Hast mehr detaillierte Fotos z.b.  von der Rahmentasche , die man sicherlich selber machen muss ....? 👍🙋🏼‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. Juli 2021)

Steph57 schrieb:


> Salut.... 🙋🏼‍♂️    Dein Bikepacking. ist beeindruckend , sieht sehr kompakt aus, das gefällt mir . Hast mehr detaillierte Fotos z.b.  von der Rahmentasche , die man sicherlich selber machen muss ....? 👍🙋🏼‍♂️


Ist ein Netzfund


----------



## Fatster (2. September 2021)

Wenn ein Bild einfach mehr sagt als tausend Worte:


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. September 2021)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wenn ein Bild einfach mehr sagt als tausend Worte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1332888


Beam me up Scotty


----------



## SL-Mobster (2. September 2021)

Radeln im Tausnus. Die "Hohe Wurzel", mein Hausberg über Wiesbaden.


----------



## raumtraum (4. September 2021)

Manch einer munkelt, ob der Daniel überhaupt noch Rahmen baut, ja macht er. Vor lauter Arbeit kommt er nur kaum noch dazu sich im Netz zu amüsieren, leider. Die Freunde des edlen Metalls, des Handwerks und der neuesten 3D Drucktechnologie mögen bitte Ihre Freude an dieser Kreation haben:


----------



## Rubberduckxi (4. September 2021)

raumtraum schrieb:


> Manch einer munkelt, ob der Daniel überhaupt noch Rahmen baut, ja macht er. Vor lauter Arbeit kommt er nur kaum noch dazu sich im Netz zu amüsieren, leider. Die Freunde des edlen Metalls, des Handwerks und der neuesten 3D Drucktechnologie mögen bitte Ihre Freude an dieser Kreation haben:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1333905
> 
> ...


Gewaltige schöne Arbeit!

Da kommen meine Chinarahmen nicht ganz mit, und die sind so schlecht auch nicht! Was muss man wohl für den Rahme so ungefähr berappen? 8-10k Euro?

Toll anzusehen


----------



## Gravelander (4. September 2021)

da würde mich der Preis auch interessieren. Gefällt mir auch sehr sehr sehr gut!


----------



## simon15zoll (5. September 2021)

Hallo, dann poste ich mal mein neues Spielzeug:

Grüße Simon


----------



## Berganbeter (26. September 2021)

Ups i did it again:


----------



## ufp (26. September 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Ups i did it again: Anhang anzeigen 1345669




So gekauft oder selbst Hand angelegt bzw lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (26. September 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> So gekauft oder selbst Hand angelegt bzw lassen?



Wie man in diesem Faden 






						Smokestone Henderson
					

Er hat es noch vor Weihnachten zu mir geschafft!  Heute dann noch Fertigstellung der vorläufigen Oberfläche.Ich hab den Rahmen in Raw bestellt,in der Annahme das ich da nur mehr mit Nassschleifpapier drüber muss.Die Oberfläche war aber mehr so wie mit dem Winkelschleifer angeraut,aber auch...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




ausführlichst nachlesen kann, lässt Christian kaufen 😎


----------



## Berganbeter (26. September 2021)

Nö,das Se Far war rot!!! War echt sehr mühsam die Farbe da runter zu bekommen,mach ich nie wieder selbst.🤪.Nachdem der Lack endlich ab war,hab ich den Rahmen nur mit Nassschleifen zu einem Spiegelglanz gebracht.Das hat am längsten gedauert.Das abschliessende Hochglanzpolieren war dann in ca 3 Std. erledigt.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (1. Oktober 2021)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Nö,das Se Far war rot!!! War echt sehr mühsam die Farbe da runter zu bekommen,mach ich nie wieder selbst.🤪.Nachdem der Lack endlich ab war,hab ich den Rahmen nur mit Nassschleifen zu einem Spiegelglanz gebracht.Das hat am längsten gedauert.Das abschliessende Hochglanzpolieren war dann in ca 3 Std. erledigt.


Hast du überall solche Ausdauer


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Oktober 2021)

Naja,ned immer.Hab heute die Felge für hinten zu schleifen begonnen,anfangs dachte ich: oh mann,warum tust du dir das an? Gibs doch einfach zum Hochglanzverdichter🤪.Aber ich habs dann doch noch grob fertig bekommen,morgen oder Sonntag dann Nasschleifen und polieren.Der Se Rahmen hat zwar viel Zeit gekostet,aber der ist wirklich top geworden.Dadurch das ich ja mehrere Fattys habe,bin ich da jetzt ziehmlich stressfrei unterwegs,auch wenns manchmal Ende nie scheint.Wenn man zb selber lackiert,brauchts auch seine Zeit.Ansonsten bin ich eher ungeduldig,aber durch die ganze Poliererei usw. hab ich schon Fortschritte gemacht.Beim Polieren ist es wie beim Lackieren: die Vorbereitung bestimmt das Ergebnis. Hab mich nicht erst einmal geärgert das ich zu früh die Politur aufgetragen habe.


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Oktober 2021)

Hab ja zb. bei DtSwiss angefragt ob sie mir nicht zwei Raw Felgen verkaufen können.Geht leider nicht😡.


----------



## Dagon (24. Oktober 2021)

Hab gerade die 3,8er Minion FBF gegen 4.0er Vanhelga getauscht.


----------



## Fatster (24. Oktober 2021)

Dagon schrieb:


> Hab gerade die 3,8er Minion FBF gegen 4.0er Vanhelga getauscht.


Gute Entscheidung 👍🏻


----------



## MDewi (24. Oktober 2021)

Dagon schrieb:


> Hab gerade die 3,8er Minion FBF gegen 4.0er Vanhelga getauscht.


Sehe ich auch so 👍👍👍👍


----------



## ursinator2.0 (7. November 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshineracer (7. November 2021)

Das gibt dem Satz " Das Rad läuft " ein völlig neue Bedeutung 😂😂😂


----------



## skaster (7. November 2021)

ursinator2.0 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1368407


Ahhhrgh, wenn es von FIVE/TEN wäre, hätte es Potential.
Oder ist das der neue Adidas mit Black Chilli?


----------



## Bullbaer (7. November 2021)

🍻


----------



## simon15zoll (7. November 2021)

Auf dem KUL Trail in Winterberg


----------



## ufp (7. November 2021)

Paßt hier besser rein, als Unterwegs...


----------



## ShockRox_71 (11. November 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Paßt hier besser rein, als Unterwegs... Anhang anzeigen 1368801


Wozu ist die Nagelfeile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (12. November 2021)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Wozu ist die Nagelfeile?


Zum Auskratzer der Profilsohle der Schuhe (also hartgetrockneter Schlamm/Gatsch).


----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (15. Dezember 2021)

Netzfund:


----------



## docrobin (26. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Rommos (4. Januar 2022)




----------



## Victorike77 (6. Januar 2022)

My mutz 150… I'm thinking of putting it up for sale.


----------



## Bullbaer (6. Januar 2022)

Victorike77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1398387Anhang anzeigen 1398388My mutz 150… I'm thinking of putting it up for sale.


Du willst das FOES verkaufen? Warum nur?


----------



## Victorike77 (6. Januar 2022)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Du willst das FOES verkaufen? Warum nur?


Now I wear it in 29 configuration. It goes very well and I am delighted… but I want to try others.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Januar 2022)

Victorike77 schrieb:


> Now I wear it in 29 configuration. It goes very well and I am delighted… but I want to try others.



Ok - today I was on GR-222 and others and would have loved to ride on almost anything wider than 2.4 inches... Sadly the Mutz won't fit my suitcase even if we're on the same island.  B)


----------



## Rommos (7. Januar 2022)

…mit 27,5x4,5, 27lbs (12,25kg)


----------



## Rommos (7. Januar 2022)

….noch ein paar Bilder dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Januar 2022)




----------



## ShockRox_71 (8. Januar 2022)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1399355


Im Sommer noch die Vee Tire Fat Slicks drauf und dann mal im Rennrad Forum hochladen! 🤣


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Januar 2022)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1399355


Ich finde , dass Rad ist Dir wirklich gut gelungen und Du hast es auch schön Ausgerichtet für`s Foto   
Was mir allerdings nicht so recht gefällt ist die Verlegung der vorderen Bremsleitung .
Das wird aber wegen dem engen Platz am Lenker wohl nicht anders gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2022)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1399355



Wäre was für die Gravelbikediskussion 

G.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Januar 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wäre was für die Gravelbikediskussion
> 
> G.


Poste das doch mal da,ich trau mich nicht!🤪


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2022)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Poste das doch mal da,ich trau mich nicht!🤪



Ich auch net 

G.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (8. Januar 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich auch net
> 
> G.


Für'n Hunni mach ich das! 😂


----------



## Fatster (8. Januar 2022)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1399217…mit 27,5x4,5, 27lbs (12,25kg)



Womit es dann so leicht wäre, wie mein 9:Zero:7 Whiteout Carbon, ebenfalls mit Carbon LRS … ja ne, is klaa 

Nicht falsch verstehen; super schönes Rad - selbst mit der Lauf in Summe eines der schönsten seit Langem.
Aber die Gewichtsangabe scheint mir schlicht aus dem Reich der Fabel entlehnt.


----------



## Rommos (8. Januar 2022)

Ich glaub Rob das….wenn ich dran denke, dass mein Genesis in der Version auch nur 12,44kg hatte. Mit Cambium, ohne Carbon-Lenker und -Stütze, und der Rahmen ist wohl massiver, die Stahlgabel auch schwerer als die Lauf…. 🤷🏻‍♂️

Aber ist egal, weil ich werde wohl nie ein English haben, freu mich aber immer wieder über seine Kunstwerke 😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (8. Januar 2022)

Also Moppel (das Bike, nicht der Fahrer) wiegt mit Rohloff, Vario-Sattelstütze und einer richtigen Federgabel
13,2 kg. Ich denke die 12,25 kg passen schon ohne Pedale.


----------



## DerPUCK (8. Januar 2022)

Hier auch Mal ein Fatgravel Aufbau mit Surly Corner Bar 🙈


----------



## Fatster (10. Januar 2022)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Poste das doch mal da,ich trau mich nicht!🤪





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich auch net
> 
> G.



Weicheier!  😂
🤜🤛 🍻 



Fatster schrieb:


> Auf die Frage, wie sich Gravel weiterentwickeln wird, hier mal mein ganz persönlicher Ansatz:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1400625
> Bereifung: 26x4.7 (von 0,4 - 0,9 bar)
> ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Januar 2022)

Laß ich mir nicht zweimal sagen! #13.883
Auf den shitstorm bin ich gespannt!🤪





						Zeigt her die "Gravel Bikes"
					

Ich musste bei der Schutzblech"diskussion" oben etwas schmunzeln - ich betreibe da grade eher den Gegenentwurf:lol: Musste heute aber auch darüber nachdenken, ob ich da nicht auch mal was tun sollte bei den Bedingungen grad...  Gruß, Jochen




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Pimper (16. Januar 2022)

Veloheld Fat.Iron für die Frau, damit sie endlich die Finger von meinem Salsa läßt. Dürfte eines der letzten gewesen sein. Der Rahmen scheint seit 2022 nicht mehr erhältlich zu sein.






























Ach ja: Das ENGLISH ist geil. Endlich mal wieder dünne Rohre, wobei das Oberrohr schon arg dünne ist...


----------



## accutrax (16. Januar 2022)

Gefällt mir  sehr gut und sehr schöner Aufbau , gerade auch mit der Federsattelstütze 
 zwar nicht überraschend aber trotzdem schade dass es den Rahmen nicht mehr gibt...

 schon einige Jahre alt aber immer noch im Einsatz...
 die Decals halten (kleben) allerdings nicht lange 





 Fat.Iron von 2015....
 alte Geo, dünne Rohre..
 aber immer noch Top zu fahren....


 gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (18. Januar 2022)

Lenker wieder umgeschraubt.....ist bequemer 😃


----------



## Pimper (23. Januar 2022)

accutrax schrieb:


> die Decals halten (kleben) allerdings nicht lange



Dann dürftest du eine frühere Geneartion haben. Meine Decals sind unter Lack (bzw. in dem Fall unter Pulver)


----------



## ufp (17. Februar 2022)

So, ich hab mal das Rad "angesprüht". 
Zuerst den Lack an- bzw abgeschliffen, dann grundiert und schließlich mit Spray.bikes Sprühdosen die Farben aufgetragen. Zuerst im Freien, dann ins Badezimmer gestellt (trocken und windstill).
Da ich nicht viel Aufwand treiben wollte, war meine Idee, nur die leicht(er) zugänglichen Rohre zu besprühen. Naja. Bei ein paar Übergängen müßte ich noch die Kleberückstände entfernen.
Das Kupfer gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, das Gold zwar auch, ist aber vielleicht zu viel. Dabei wollte ich die Streben noch unterschiedlich und nicht nur auf einer Seite die gleiche Farbe verwenden. Die güldenen Pedale werden wohl auch noch gewechselt.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Februar 2022)

ufp schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal das Rad "angesprüht".
> Zuerst den Lack an- bzw abgeschliffen, dann grundiert und schließlich mit Spray.bikes Sprühdosen die Farben aufgetragen. Zuerst im Freien, dann ins Badezimmer gestellt (trocken und windstill).
> Da ich nicht viel Aufwand treiben wollte, war meine Idee, nur die leicht(er) zugänglichen Rohre zu besprühen. Naja. Bei ein paar Übergängen müßte ich noch die Kleberückstände entfernen.
> Das Kupfer gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, das Gold zwar auch, ist aber vielleicht zu viel. Dabei wollte ich die Streben noch unterschiedlich und nicht nur auf einer Seite die gleiche Farbe verwenden. Die güldenen Pedale werden wohl auch noch gewechselt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1422228Anhang anzeigen 1422229Anhang anzeigen 1422230Anhang anzeigen 1422226Anhang anzeigen 1422227


Sorry, aber das erinnert mich irgendwie an Bahnhofsräder, die inkl. Standrohren und Steuersatz grob eingejaucht wurden


----------



## ShockRox_71 (17. Februar 2022)

Die Farbwahl wäre jetzt nicht so meins! Bin mal gespannt, wie gut der Lack hält. Du kannst ja mal in einem halben Jahr Bilder von den besonders beanspruchten Bereichen posten.

Viel Spaß mit diesem Unikat!


----------



## BigJohn (18. Februar 2022)

ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> aber es sieht recht gut und sauber aus


Der Sprühnebel und die unterlaufenen Klebestellen sind dir entgangen?


----------



## Starter77 (18. Februar 2022)

Oder die Läufer?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (18. Februar 2022)

Oh ja...auf'm Handy und ohne Brille sah es ok aus.
Ist leider doch nicht so sauber!


----------



## Moonshineracer (10. März 2022)

Hallo an alle Fatbike Freunde. Ich möchte euch meine beiden Fatbikes zeigen !
Günstig gegen Teuer ! Schwer gegen Leicht !
Das 1. Rad ist das Galano Fatman ! Es ist mein Winter Fatbike und das Rad für die schlechte Jahreszeit
Das 2. Rad ist das Canyon Dude CF ! Ich nenne dieses Bike " Die Grüne Lilly " 










Ich habe das Rad neu aufgebaut und mit einigen tollen Teilen aufgemotzt
Dieses Rad ist jetzt seit 2 Wochen fertig und mein Sommer Fatbike. Es ist das Rad für die schöne warme Jahreszeit 
Sollte jemand Fragen zu den Rädern haben, so beantworte ich sie gerne ! 
Gerne auch via P.M da Bildergallerie


----------



## Moonshineracer (10. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Beim Hochladen der Bilder ist die Bild Reihenfolge durcheinander geraten 😃 ! 
Das Galano Fatman ist jetzt an zweiter Stelle und das Canyon Dude CF ist an erster Stelle der Bild Reihenfolge ! 
Aber das soll der Stimmung keinen Abbruch tun 😃☝️ !
Ich wünsche viel Spaß mit den Bildern beim anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (10. März 2022)

Das GALANO ist - glaub ich - das erste, das den Weg hier ins Forum gefunden hat; sehe die sonst immer nur in den ebay-Kleinanzeigen.

Das DUDE hast Du echt schön aufgebaut 👍🏻 .. jetzt noch gescheite Reifen (wenn ich den CC-mäßigen Aufbau richtig interpretiere, würden wohl JJ am Besten passen), dann rollt das Ding sicher wie Sau!


----------



## Moonshineracer (10. März 2022)

An @Fatster. Danke schön 🥰. Freut mich daß dir das Dude gefällt. Es ist sehr schwer Reifen zu finden für den Einsatz auf der Straße die wirklich leicht sind und gut rollen ! Ich fahre ja hauptsächlich nur auf der Straße 
Mein Favorit bei den Reifen ist der Surley Black Floyd. Aber der ist leider nirgendwo zu bekommen 
Die Reifen sind Chaoyang Sandstorm und rollen wider Erwarten sehr gut und sie sind sehr leise. Nur sind sind sie eben auch Bleischwer ! Ca. 1760 Gramm pro Stück 
Bei den Schläuchen habe ich die Revoloop der 2. Serie montiert


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2022)

Moonshineracer schrieb:


> An @Fatster. Danke schön 🥰. Freut mich daß dir das Dude gefällt. Es ist sehr schwer Reifen zu finden für den Einsatz auf der Straße die wirklich leicht sind und gut rollen ! Ich fahre ja hauptsächlich nur auf der Straße
> Mein Favorit bei den Reifen ist der Surley Black Floyd. Aber der ist leider nirgendwo zu bekommen
> Die Reifen sind Chaoyang Sandstorm und rollen wider Erwarten sehr gut und sie sind sehr leise. Nur sind sind sie eben auch Bleischwer ! Ca. 1760 Gramm pro Stück
> Bei den Schläuchen habe ich die Revoloop der 2. Serie montiert



Könnte mir vorstellen das der Surly Knard in 120TPI ein geter Reifen für dich wäre.
Fahre denn aber selber nur am Pluslaufradsatz in 3.0 als Superrollerreifen. Aber den gibts eben als Fat auch.
Ansonsten der JJ rollert wirklich besser als er aussieht.

G.


----------



## Moonshineracer (10. März 2022)

An @LB Jörg . Danke schön für den Tipp mit dem Surley Knard. Ich habe schon gehört daß dieser Reifen sehr gut ist und gut rollen soll. Vielleicht kommt mir dieser Reifen ins Haus, wenn der nächste Winter ansteht und damit vielleicht ein weiterer Umbau am Dude


----------



## Starter77 (11. März 2022)

Nimm den JJ. Alles andere macht wenig Sinn bzw. ist nicht / schwer möglich. Ja ein Knard rollt auch gut, aber erst einmal musst Du ihn bekommen und 2. sind die JJ definitiv günstiger.


----------



## Moonshineracer (11. März 2022)

An @Starter77  Hallo ich sage danke für deine Meinung und dem Tipp mit dem JJ. Momentan werde ich alles so lassen wie es ist am Dude. Ich möchte jetzt einfach nur fahren mit dem Dude. Über andere Reifen werde ich nachdenken sobald der nächste Winter naht


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. März 2022)

Quelle: INSTA


----------



## Bullbaer (11. März 2022)

Wollte mir den P 930 Turbo nie leisten.
Aber Rot UND Gold von ihm = 7,5 Km/h schneller als ihr😘



Schönes Wochenende 👍


----------



## versteher (13. März 2022)

Netzfund...
... von hier:








						Phat Moose x Altruiste Gulo Gulo
					

Canada-based Phat Moose Cycles and Altruiste Bicycle Company teamed up on a limited run of handmade steel fat bikes kitted out with carbon Woven wheels, a 1x12 drivetrain, and 27.5x4.5" tires. Check out the Phat Moose x Altruiste Gulo Gulo here...




					bikepacking.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (1. April 2022)




----------



## versteher (20. April 2022)

Meet the New Moots Forager Fat Bike
					

The new Moots Forager is designed to accommodate 27.5 x 4.5" tires, has modern specs, and is built up around a high-end titanium frame...




					bikepacking.com


----------



## Rubberduckxi (21. April 2022)

War das hier schon mal? Im Netz gefunden...
Das Bike war übrigens Inspiration für meinen VOYAGER (siehe meine Signatur) um Kette mit Spider zu fahren. So konnte ich wenigstens die Schrauben am Spider Purple wählen   









Der Händler der mir mein P1.18 verkauft hatte sagte, es gäbe kein Purple mehr... würde Pinion nicht mehr anbieten


----------



## versteher (21. April 2022)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CciU9aeOtzP/


----------



## Messerharry (21. April 2022)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> War das hier schon mal? Im Netz gefunden...
> Das Bike war übrigens Inspiration für meinen VOYAGER (siehe meine Signatur) um Kette mit Spider zu fahren. So konnte ich wenigstens die Schrauben am Spider Purple wählen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1463048Anhang anzeigen 1463046Anhang anzeigen 1463047
> ...


Hallo, weist du was daß für ein Kotflügen an der Masto ist?


----------



## versteher (21. April 2022)

Darf ich auflösen?
Das müsste ein Fathugger sein.
_








						FatHugger - 130mm wide x 510mm long
					

FatHugger - 130mm wide x 510mm long Designed to fit most Bluto and rigid fatbike forks/tyre combo's. Basic rule of thumb for Bluto forks is, if you have 10mm clearance between the top of the tyre and the underside of the fork brace you can fit a FatHugger. The same tyre on a different wheel can...




					www.themudhugger.co.uk
				



_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (28. Mai 2022)




----------



## Bullbaer (28. Mai 2022)

Speedskater schrieb:


>


Rennmaschine 👍


----------



## Holland (29. Mai 2022)

Lenkwinkel sieht für die racemässige Sitzposition verdammt flach aus. Eher so, als ob die Gabel  zu kurz wäre.
Wieviel Grad sind das?


----------



## skaster (29. Mai 2022)

Holland schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel sieht für die racemässige Sitzposition verdammt flach aus. Eher so, als ob die Gabel  zu kurz wäre.
> Wieviel Grad sind das?





Speedskater schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel ist 65° das schaut nur so flach aus, wegen den geraden Rohren und Vorlauf von 50mm.
> Du hast schon recht, man kann damit steile Rampen gut runter fahren.


Bitteschön


----------



## Rommos (2. Juni 2022)




----------



## LDSign (2. Juni 2022)

Rommos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1490095Anhang anzeigen 1490096Anhang anzeigen 1490097Anhang anzeigen 1490098Anhang anzeigen 1490099Anhang anzeigen 1490100



Bud hinten seh ich auch zum ersten Mal. Absicht oder wegen der Lieferknappheit?


----------



## Rommos (2. Juni 2022)

LDSign schrieb:


> Bud hinten seh ich auch zum ersten Mal. Absicht oder wegen der Lieferknappheit?


Keine Ahnung 🤷‍♂️ Sorry


----------



## Rubberduckxi (3. Juni 2022)

Ich dachte, ich hätte von Curve Cycling no eins mit Pinion gesehen …


----------



## BigJohn (4. Juni 2022)

LDSign schrieb:


> Bud hinten seh ich auch zum ersten Mal. Absicht oder wegen der Lieferknappheit?


Bud hinten war schon immer die Variante, wenns besser rollen soll


----------



## Gravelander (7. Juni 2022)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bud hinten war schon immer die Variante, wenns besser rollen soll


bin ich auch jahrelang gefahren. Bis auf steile, verschneite Weg hoch auf den Berg, konnte ich mich nicht beschweren - und selbst das ging mit genügend Druckablass. Durch mein Longtail habe ich aber ohnehin nicht so viel Druck auf dem Hinterrad wie gängige Fahrräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (7. Juni 2022)




----------



## JohnnyRhabarber (12. Juli 2022)

nicht meine Anzeige🤭









						E-bike Fatbike Chopper Custom Cruiser 36V 450w mit 240er Reifen!!
					

Hier verkaufe ich ein absolutes Einzelstück das auf jedem Radweg die Blicke auf sich zieht :-) Es...,E-bike Fatbike Chopper Custom Cruiser 36V 450w mit 240er Reifen!! in Baden-Württemberg - Mühlhausen




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Fatster (20. September 2022)

Für diejenigen, die diesen Thread am Handy schauen, hier erst mal ein leichtes Fatbike-Suchspiel:




Und für diejenigen, die die Herausforderung lieben, ein etwas schwereres Fatster-Suchspiel 🫣


----------



## shibby68 (5. Oktober 2022)

Spassbringer unter sich...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Oktober 2022)

Otso Arctodus

Gibts neu  Sozusagen als direkte Konkurrenz zum Ice Cream Truck 

Gefällt mir gut, könnte schön aufgebaut werden. Nur über die Farbgebung dürfte man noch mal nachdenken, doch sehr langweilig.

https://otsocycles.com/collections/arctodus


----------



## shibby68 (6. Oktober 2022)

danke fürs teilen. kannte ich noch nicht aber als konkurrenz zum ict sehe ich das mal null. 
der hat nämlich stil wie hulle


----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Oktober 2022)

shibby68 schrieb:


> danke fürs teilen. kannte ich noch nicht aber als konkurrenz zum ict sehe ich das mal null.
> der hat nämlich stil wie hulle


…etwa gleich wie eine Harley 😂


----------



## fatbikepeg (6. Oktober 2022)

Genau. Soll in Berlin eine Dame geben, die mittlerweile mehr Trucks als Handtaschen hat.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Oktober 2022)

fatbikepeg schrieb:


> Genau. Soll in Berlin eine Dame geben, die mittlerweile mehr Trucks als Handtaschen hat.


Ich hätte hier noch ein paar Handtaschenaccessoires für dich!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (6. Oktober 2022)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Otso Arctodus
> 
> Gibts neu  Sozusagen als direkte Konkurrenz zum Ice Cream Truck
> 
> ...



Möchte gerne ein beginnendes OTSO-bashing wie folgt versuchen zu verhindern:

Also; zuerst mal finde ich das Dingen persönlich alles mögliche, nur nicht „langweilig“.

Erstens: 
OK, schwarz ist schwarz, da machste nix dran.

Zweitens:
Das hellblau erinnert mich sehr an SURLY‘s „robin‘s egg blue“ des ersten Wednesday‘s.
Und ich erinnere mich noch, dass dieses hellblau damals nahezu übereinstimmend gefeiert wurde.

Aber wenn diese Farbe an keinem Surly ist, dann ist sie plötzlich langweilig? 🤦‍♂️

Eine 150er Karbongabel mit Bikepacking-Ösen; auch langweilig?

2XL tauglich isser und im Gegensatz zum Truck deutlich besser ausgestattet .. total langweilig! 🥱 

Und um das jetzt ganz klar zu sagen:
Ein Truck ist ein Truck! Er war und ist der Ur-Dino und auf den lass ich auch nach wie vor nix kommen! 

Aber das OTSO „langweilig“?
Kommt schon .. nicht euer Ernst!?


----------



## chris4711 (6. Oktober 2022)

Hm, ist doch noch alles i.O.
Sieht wirklich sehr gefällig aus. Trotz Carbongabel  Zugverlegung passt.
Farbe ist immer noch cool, haste Recht.
Und schwarz ist nie verkehrt. Passt mMn jedes bling bling Teil in egal welcher Farbe dran (wenn man das sagt, müssten normalerweise kommentarlose Photos mit anderen Rahmenfarben inkl bunten Anbauteilen folgen; als Beweis das es auch mit anderen Farben geht )
Das einzige was ich verstanden hab ist halt das die letzte, entgültige Antwort (egal um welches andere Modell es geht) von Truckern immer wie folgt lautet: "das ist kein Truck".
War auch mal am Truck interessiert, bei mir isses aber ein Wednesday geworden. Ja ich weiß, es ist kein Jim Beam, aber


----------



## Fabeymer (6. Oktober 2022)

Das Otso ist richtig gut, in dem Rahmen stecken ordentlichen Hirnschmalz und dementsprechend ein paar richtig feine Details. 
Wenn ich meinen ICT ersetzen wollen würde, wäre der Rahmen gaaaanz weit vorn mit dabei.


----------



## wosch (6. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann mich mit den gebogenen Rohren ( Unterrohr , Sattelrohr) nicht so recht anfreunden. Weder beim Otso, noch beim neuen ICT.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Gabel nicht zum Rahmen des Otso passt und es dadurch wie son Restebike aussieht.


----------



## versteher (6. Oktober 2022)

Am Hellblau vom Otso kann ich auch nichts aussetzen.
Das kurvige Unterrohr finde ich weniger schön.
Das ist halt gewissen konstruktiven Zwängen geschuldet. 
Stichwort maximal dicke Reifen und ggf.  Federgabeloption.
Insgesamt aber doch sehr löblich, daß sich im Fatbike-Sektor überhaupt etwas Neues zeigt.


----------



## versteher (6. Oktober 2022)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Hm, ist doch noch alles i.O.
> Sieht wirklich sehr gefällig aus. Trotz Carbongabel  Zugverlegung passt.
> Farbe ist immer noch cool, haste Recht.
> Und schwarz ist nie verkehrt. Passt mMn jedes bling bling Teil in egal welcher Farbe dran (wenn man das sagt, müssten normalerweise kommentarlose Photos mit anderen Rahmenfarben inkl bunten Anbauteilen folgen; als Beweis das es auch mit anderen Farben geht )
> ...


Wednesday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubberduckxi (6. Oktober 2022)

Fatster schrieb:


> Möchte gerne ein beginnendes OTSO-bashing wie folgt versuchen zu verhindern:
> 
> Also; zuerst mal finde ich das Dingen persönlich alles mögliche, nur nicht „langweilig“.
> 
> ...


Also ich wollte das Arctodus nicht schlecht reden, eigentlich im Gegenteil. Muss mich mal rechtfertigen  
Langweilig meinte ich die Farbe, weil eigentlich ja gleich wie beim ICT. Da dachte ich sofort: "Schade, hätten sich von Surly unterscheiden können" So wirkts für mich halt wie eine Kopie, wenn auch vermutlich innovativer (wenn man da in so einem Segment überhaupt von Innovation reden darf). Die Farben an und für sich sind ja nicht schlecht, nur halt gleich wie beim ICT.

Und das mit Harley ist so gemeint, dass es für Harley-Jünger eben nix besseres gibt, egal wie viel besser etwas anderes ist... Das meinte ich sarkastisch.

Glaubt was ihr wollt, ich muss mir das echt überlegen, so ein Rahmenset wär schon cool. Das mit dem Offset der HR-Nabe um streiffreie Kette bei max. Reifenbreiten zu erreichen, das habe ichbei meinem GODZILLA ja auch so gemacht, insofern .

Den Rahmen würde ich mir holen, dann vermutlich in etwas knalligem Grün lackieren lassen oder in Grau, dann aber so oder so mit Purple Teilen aufbauen. Grün oder Grau, beides uni... 

Ich überleg ja nur


----------



## shibby68 (7. Oktober 2022)

Ruhig Mal was gönnen am WE


----------



## flo_bass (9. Oktober 2022)

@shibby68: Wie findest du den Lenker im Vergleich zum Jones? Ich überleg' immer mal wieder was anderes als einen Jones h-Bar zu probieren, aber die letzten Versuche waren nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Surly Sunrise hatte mir definitiv zu wenig Kröpfung und fuhr sich für mich (auch wegen der Breite) einfach nicht gut. Der Winkel beim VO ist so um die 30°, oder?

VG
​


----------



## versteher (14. Oktober 2022)

Netzfund ... https://www.44bikes.com/


----------



## shibby68 (17. Oktober 2022)

flo_bass schrieb:


> @shibby68: Wie findest du den Lenker im Vergleich zum Jones? Ich überleg' immer mal wieder was anderes als einen Jones h-Bar zu probieren, aber die letzten Versuche waren nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Surly Sunrise hatte mir definitiv zu wenig Kröpfung und fuhr sich für mich (auch wegen der Breite) einfach nicht gut. Der Winkel beim VO ist so um die 30°, oder?
> 
> VG
> ​


moinsen, keine ahnung bisher noch nicht wirklich gefahren.
ich hatte den geoff dran und mag den lenker eigentlich. war mir aber zu flach in diesem fall.


----------



## Moonshineracer (18. Oktober 2022)

Hallo. Ich habe mein Galano Winter Fatbike mit ein wenig Gelb gepimpt und mit ein paar neuen Teilen
verbessert. Da wären ein Gepäckträger für die Sattelstütze, ein breiterer Lenker und ein deutlich
stärkeres Batterie Licht. Der neue breite Lenker stellt einen echten Mehrwert da ! Das Bike lässt sich
jetzt drotz des hohen Gewichts viel leichter lenken und fahren
Das erste Bild zeigt das Galano vor dem Umbau !


----------



## IRONworkX (5. November 2022)

Nach langer Abstinenz mein drittes Fatbike. Hoffentlich schaff ich morgen ne Runde.


----------



## chris4711 (5. November 2022)

Kein neues Rad aber fährt sich fast so  Kompletter Antrieb u Hinterreifen nach 6500km neu. Und den Umwerfer wegoptimiert.


----------



## 100kilobrocken (7. November 2022)

@chris4711 
Darf ich fragen,was du für ein Schutzblech an der Gabel hast?
Danke


----------



## chris4711 (7. November 2022)

100kilobrocken schrieb:


> @chris4711
> Darf ich fragen,was du für ein Schutzblech an der Gabel hast?
> Danke


Das ist ein Muckynutz Fender X(X)L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (12. November 2022)

Dem edlen Gefährt noch ein paar Updates für die kommende Zeit gegönnt 🥰


----------



## Fatster (11. Dezember 2022)

Hmm .. wo sehen sich wohl Meerjungfrauen in dieser ganzen LGBTQ-Debatte?



🤔


----------



## Berganbeter (12. Dezember 2022)

Bis auf die Gabel gefällts mir😎:


----------



## Fibbs79 (Montag um 06:13)




----------



## Fatster (Montag um 06:50)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1616415


NO SHOX! 😜
🤜👈


----------



## IRONworkX (Montag um 08:34)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1616415


Was für ein Geschwür! Das vereint sehr viel sinnfreies in einem Bike, schönes Marketingmonster, um gut betuchte Anfänger mit kleinem Pimmel zu ködern. Sowas wie ein BMW X6, oder wie die ganzen Monsterkisten heißen.


----------



## Fabeymer (Montag um 09:00)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Bis auf die Gabel gefällts mir😎:
> Anhang anzeigen 1601003



Die Gabel ist super, der Kettenspanner ist das Problem.


----------



## Fibbs79 (Montag um 09:15)

Hier ist etwas schief gelaufen 🤮

Mea culpa, ist jetzt wieder hier. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Speedskater (Montag um 09:25)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hier ist etwas schief gelaufen 🤮
> Anhang anzeigen 1616440



Das Bild gab es hier im Forum schon mal, das ist von Guillaume Bout und ist gerendert.
Die Arbeiten von dem Kollegen sind super.



			https://gb3d.artstation.com/projects/aRYmDX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (Montag um 17:53)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hier ist etwas schief gelaufen 🤮
> 
> Nein, es wurde nur in passenden Thread verschoben.



Ich finde es hier (ohne Motor) irgendwie besser aufgehoben 🫣


----------



## Fabeymer (Montag um 17:58)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich finde es hier (ohne Motor) irgendwie besser aufgehoben 🫣
> Anhang anzeigen 1616709



Sorry, hatte das heute Morgen auf dem Handy nicht als Getriebe identifiziert. 

Also alles auf auf Anfang.


----------



## Allgaeufex (Gestern um 17:51)

Back to the Roots 
Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen 🤭
Gerade Abgeholt.





Die Pedale kommen natürlich noch runter


----------



## Fatster (Gestern um 19:40)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Back to the Roots
> Ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen 🤭
> Gerade Abgeholt.
> 
> ...


War vor 8 Jahren geil … und ist es leider immer noch 👍🏻


----------



## Allgaeufex (Heute um 16:40)

Ein paar kleine Änderungen hab ich schon mal vorgenommen 

Andere Reifen , Schläuche , Lenker , Bremsscheiben und Vorbau.
Vorher:



Nachher:



Verzeiht bitte meine Unordnung im Keller


----------

